# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u PETROVOJ

## BHany

drage naše forumašice i forumaši koji se liječite u Petrovoj
otvaram novu stranicu/temu

*molim vas budite:
- sažeti
-informativni*

*molim vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja)
-chatati (chat ćemo brisati bez upozorenja)*

*SRETNO SVIMA 

*STARA TEMA

----------


## BHany

UZV se obavlja u ambulantama - od ulaznih vrata u glavnu zgradu poći kroz prolaz na lijevo, proći pored lifta i opet lijeva vrata i dođete u čekaonicu gdje se nalaze ambulante. Uputnicu predati u kancelariju (uvijek otvorena) gdje su većinom dvije sestre. 

  Neki liječnici UZV obavljaju i u podrumu - od ulaznih vrata u glavnu zgradu - na vrata lijevo kao prema poliklinici pa liftom dolje ili na vrata desno kao prema CEF-u pa lijevo stepenicama prema dolje. 

  Na UZV treba doći u vrijeme koje je zakazano, po mogućnosti nešto ranije. Po dolasku predati uputnicu primarnog ginekologa na šalteru.

Labos za vađenje krvi (hormoni, ßHCG, spermiogrami i davanje ejakulata za AIH, IVF, ICSI) je u zgradici iza glavne zgrade - proći s lijeve strane glavne zgrade, skrenuti iza nje par metara desno ili od UZV izaći van kroz staklena vrata, skrenuti nalijevo dvadesetak metara i zgrada je s desne strane.

Otvaranje košuljice za "bolničko liječenje" - polukružni šalter ispred CEF-a; sestra Goga. Broj telefona tamo je 01 / 4604 763




> Kopiram sa stare teme informacije vezane za labos u Petrovoj. Informacije su friške.
> 
> Naručuje se za pretrage FSH, LH, prolaktin, estradiol, progesteron,  testosteron, slobodni testosteron, SHBG, DHEAS, androstendion.
> Za spermiogram se ne naručuje.
> 
> Naručivanje je moguće obaviti osobno od 7-9 i 12-15, uz povijest bolesti.
> Mail-om na predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr
> Fax-om na 01 49 202 17
> 
> Zaprimanje uzoraka je od 7-9 sati, a izdavanje nalaza od 14-15



Nova info iz lipnja 2011.



> za spermiogram se po novom ipak naručuje u Petrovoj

----------


## BHany

> Dosta korisnih info možete naći na  *ovoj stranici*.


dobila sam info da nešto je malo izmjenjeno u odnosu na podatke na gornjem linku
izmjena se odnosi na liječnike:




> *PON*    Doc.dr.sc. Dinka Pavičić-Baldani
>           Doc.dr.sc. Miro Kasum
> *UTO*    Doc.dr.sc. Marina Šprem-Goldštajn
>           Prof.dr.sc. Velimir Šimunić
> *SRI*     Dr.sc. Mihajlo Strelec
>           Prof.dr.sc. Branko Radaković
> *ČET*    Prof.dr.sc. Hrvoje Vrčić
>           Prof.dr.sc. Velimir Šimunić
> *PET*     Dr.med. Ivana Jurković

----------


## BHany

ako imate još novih ili točnijih informacija, napišite, ili mi pošaljite na pp da ubacim u ove prve postove
hvala :Smile:

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro jutro!

Ja sam kod dr. Baldani i zanima me da li mogu na idućoj folikulometriji tražiti inseminaciju u tom ciklusu? Naime nama je dr. Baldani prvo savjetovala barem tri prirodna odnosa uz Ovitrelle i folikulometriju pa da bi onda prešli na daljnje postupke, ispalo je da smo imali u jednom ciklusu odnos uz folikulometriju i Ovitrelle i u dva ciklusa odnose bez praćenja ( poklopilo se da nisam mogla na folikulometrije.)
E sad, obzirom da smo izgubili defakto već dosta vremena,obavili smo sad razgovor s psihologom, pravnikom, izvadili markere i sve što se traži za daljnje postupke. Zanima me da li mogu doći i reći da želim inseminaciju u ovom sad slijedećem ciklusu ili su potrebne još neke pretrage i slično?
I da li uopće ima ikoga ovdje kog vodi dr. Baldani? Čini mi se da sam jedina.

----------


## Snekica

Vanchriban, dr. možeš pitati šta god hoćeš i tražiti od nje inseminaciju. Uzmi sve papire i zamoli je da ti to omogući. Mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema. Ne pamtim, hormone si vadila? Sretno!

----------


## Vanchriban

Hormone sam zadnje vadila u 10/2010g., nemoj mi reći da treba i to imati svježe?
Muž je napravio novi spermiogram isto prošli tjedan i odličan je tako da mislim da bi trebalo biti sve ok. Meni su nalazi hormona i prije bili u redu, defakto kod nas nema konkretnog razloga steriliteta nego ispada kao da nikako "kliknemo"

----------


## kerolajn5

molim vas za pomoć.. 18.05 dolazim u petrovu po ljekove(inače sam sa sv duha) pa me zanima kada donosim sve nalaze ,tada ili kad krenem u postupak u 6mj ?

----------


## taca70

Kerolajn5, nalaze predas kada dodes na 1.UZV.

----------


## kerolajn5

hvala ti puno,,,i još nešto pošto nismo iz zg,,a negdje sam pročitala da ne priznaju spermiogram iz drugih bolnica zar  se moramo zaputiti u zg samo da bi to napravili... i dobila sam od sestre papir na kojem piše da trebamo kg i rh faktor hepatitis hiv sifilis .. ali ništa nepiše za papu briseve hormone a pretpostvljam da će mi i to tražiti ..pa ako nekom nije problem da mi napiše šta još trebam od pretraga napraviti

----------


## tlatincica

Istina je da Petrova priznaje spermiograme samo napravljene u Petrovoj.
Većina liječnika traži papu i briseve ne starije od godinu dana. To ti je bolje imati friško, da te ne bi prolongirali zato jer su ti nalazi stari. Hormone neki traže, neki ne. Ako si u mogućnosti, obavi sve, ako ne radi njih onda radi sebe. 
Koji si protokol dobila i kod kojeg si liječnika?
U svakom slučaju, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Kerolajn5 papa ti ne smije biti stariji od godinu dana a nalazi briseva traju 3 mj. Nalaze hormona je isto dobro imati, a spermiogram traže iz svog laboratorija.

Kopiram poruku od AuroreBlu, radi se o markerima za hiv, hepatitis i sifilis, ako nekome zatreba:

Korisna informacija za ponavljače ovih markera (kao i za one koji ih prvi put vade) je da ih, osim u Zavodu za transfuziju (Petrova 3) gdje se morate naručiti i čekati, možete izvaditi i u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo, Mirogojska 18, soba 12 - i to: bez naručivanja i bez čekanja (ja sam bila jutros jedina), praktički cijeli radni dan: od 7.30h do 15h. Nalazi su gotovi za 10-15 dana, i isto tako se mogu podići cijeli dan.

----------


## mimi81

Tlatincice  :Bye:

----------


## Snekica

Vanch, mislim da ti novi ne trebaju jer su ti ovi stari 6 mj.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Sramim se reci kada sam zadnji put radila papu i briseve. :Embarassed: 
Spermiogram mozete ponoviti kad dolazite po lijekove, bude isti dan.

----------


## Snekica

Taco :smajlićkojilupapoguzi:  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

Ma mene su hormone zadnji put tražili prije par godina kad sam prvi put došla na konzultacije. A uvijek mi je sestra rekla da napravim papu i briseve.
Taca- potpisujem Snekicu.
Tlatincica- isto potpisujem Snekicu ali za hormone.
Ne samo zato što to doktori od nas traže ili ne traže, već uz sve to prtljanje hormonima, non stop na pregledima (već mislim da mi je lakše nabrojati doktore koji me nisu pregledali nego one koji jesu) i u svoj toj borbi za dijete, zaboravljamo na sebe i svoje zdravlje.

----------


## Snekica

> Ne samo zato što to doktori od nas traže ili ne traže, već uz sve to prtljanje hormonima, non stop na pregledima (već mislim da mi je lakše nabrojati doktore koji me nisu pregledali nego one koji jesu) i u svoj toj borbi za dijete, zaboravljamo na sebe i svoje zdravlje.


To ponavljanje je isključivo zbog svog zdravlja, a ne zbog doktora i njihovih zahtjeva. Na predzadnjim brisevima nađena mi je klamidija pa sam morala najprije to rješiti pa tek onda u postupak. Bila sam ljuta zbog odgađanja postupka još mjesec dana, ali bolje i to nego da sam ušla u postupak neznajući ništa, zatrudnila i borila se s klamidijom i strepila nad ishodom! Nemojte da vam te neke pretrage stvaraju problem, ipak ste samo VI u pitanju i nitko drugi!  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Ja bih rekla da papu doktori smatraju kao nesto sto se podrazumijeva da se redovno radi a briseve npr.moj socijalac radi ako osjetis neke tegobe ili ako MPO-vac bas trazi (moj nikada). Medutim, nakon godina provedenih na gin. stolu, meni se smrkne kad vidim bijelu kutu pa izbjegavam sve sto mi nije bas za glavu stalo. Srecom, sve je uvijek b.o., ako se zadesi neka bakterijica, brzo se rijesi.

----------


## ValaMala

*taca*, nije to baš tako jednostavno. Briseve je važno ponavljati svakih 6 mjeseci u ovoj našoj mpo priči, upravo zato što te "bakterijice" mogu biti pogubne za trudnoću do koje ionako dolazimo jako jako teško. I za pola stvari koje ti mogu naći brisevima nećeš nikada skužiti nikakve simptome. Imam prijatelje koji su isto u postupcima i cura je prije nekoliko mjeseci ponavljala briseve (koji su prije bili uredni) i otkrili su joj enterokok, a kada je to riješila i ponovila briseve, našli su e. coli. Sada zdrava ide u novi postupak, ali tko zna kako bi sve završilo da nije radila briseve.

----------


## taca70

Meni je moj MPO-vac prije par mjeseci radio bris endometrija zbog sumnje da mozda nesto unutra tinja i ometa imlantaciju ali briseve cerviksa mi bas nikada nije trazio osim kad sam isla na laparo i histero. U Mb se brisevi uopce ne traze, cak se i u postupak ide s bakterijom i antibioticima. Ocito da ovisi o pristupu doktora. Osim toga, logicno mi je da netko tko je skloniji upalama i infekcijama cesce radi te pretrage ali ne treba pretjerivati. Ja sam skroz mirna sto se toga tice.

----------


## kerolajn5

> Istina je da Petrova priznaje spermiograme samo napravljene u Petrovoj.
> Većina liječnika traži papu i briseve ne starije od godinu dana. To ti je bolje imati friško, da te ne bi prolongirali zato jer su ti nalazi stari. Hormone neki traže, neki ne. Ako si u mogućnosti, obavi sve, ako ne radi njih onda radi sebe. 
> Koji si protokol dobila i kod kojeg si liječnika?
> U svakom slučaju, sretno


             neznam ništa , dr strelec mi je rekao samo da se naručim kod sestre za ljekove i ona mi rekla da dođem 18.5 tako da neznam šta ću ovaj put primati..ali ni na jedne neodreagiram bajno .. dosad uvijek 3js ?

----------


## ježić

Kopiram sa stare teme informacije vezane za labos u Petrovoj. Informacije su friške.

Naručuje se za pretrage FSH, LH, prolaktin, estradiol, progesteron, testosteron, slobodni testosteron, SHBG, DHEAS, androstendion.
Za spermiogram se ne naručuje.

Naručivanje je moguće obaviti osobno od 7-9 i 12-15, uz povijest bolesti.
Mail-om na predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr
Fax-om na 01 49 202 17

Zaprimanje uzoraka je od 7-9 sati, a izdavanje nalaza od 14-15

----------


## tlatincica

*Kerolajn* jesi radila AMH? To bi ti mogao biti jedan od pokazatelja za manji broj js. Bar je meni bio.

----------


## kerolajn5

> *Kerolajn* jesi radila AMH? To bi ti mogao biti jedan od pokazatelja za manji broj js. Bar je meni bio.


ne .. šta je to? prvi put sam primala decapeptil i menopur ,, drugi put gonale

----------


## ValaMala

AMH - Anti Mullerov Hormon pokazuje kolika ti je zaliha jajnih stanica. Može pokazati imaš li "smanjenu plodnost", jesi li možda u pred-menopauzi ili imaš veliku zalihu

----------


## kerolajn5

> AMH - Anti Mullerov Hormon pokazuje kolika ti je zaliha jajnih stanica. Može pokazati imaš li "smanjenu plodnost", jesi li možda u pred-menopauzi ili imaš veliku zalihu


ma jok imam 25g .. nitko me nije slao na taj pregled ..vidjet ću koju ću sad terapiju dobiti i kako ću odreagirati

----------


## ValaMala

Draga, sa mnom je nedavno u čekaonici sjedila cura s 27g i AMH nalazom 0,1, totalna pred-menopauza. Moj MPO dr. redovito svim curama u sklopu hormona radi i AMH. Ja imam pak 33 g. i najveći AMH kojeg je ikada vidio, nema pravila, apsolutno nikakvih i bolje da znaš s čim raspolažeš, osobito kad imaš ovako loše rezultate kod stimulacije

----------


## kerolajn5

nemogu vjerovati ,,jel se može kako utjecati na to i šta se radi kad je amh jako loš

----------


## ValaMala

Nažalost se ne može nikako promijeniti zaliha jajnih stanica, takva je kakva je, no ti ćeš imati bolji pokazatelj je li možda to razlog što imaš loš response što se tiče j.s. Nemoj se unaprijed brinuti i cure sa sasvim niskim AMH idu na postupke i postanu majke, samo ti želim reći da što više znaš, to se bolje možeš postaviti u cijeloj ovoj priči. Želim ti puno puno sreće i da uskoro budeš najveselija trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

hvala ti  :Smile: ,, nekad poželim da pola toga neznam i da se nebrinem  :Smile: < bit će sve to u redu

----------


## tlatincica

Samo polako  :Smile: 
Evo link, tu možeš vidjeti iskustva http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60001-A...ine-i-postupci
Nije samo AMH u pitanju, uz njega je dobro napraviti i FSH (to spada i u hormonalne pretrage). On je pokazatelj rada jajnika.

----------


## tikki

cure, imam jedno čisto informativno pitanje  :Smile:  kada se radi punkcija? jel to bude odmah ujutro ili tokom prijepodneva?

----------


## tlatincica

Ujutro.  :Smile: 
Kad je punkcija?
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Ma ne znam još kad će biti... jučer su mi folikulići na 8. dc bili 13-14mm, endo 6. Sutra sam opet na uzv i mislim da bi mogla sutra navečer biti i štoperica (tak mi je bila na klomifenskima, 10. dc). Hvala na info! I na dobrim željama  :Wink:

----------


## Vanchriban

U dilemi sam kao i uvijek kad idem na folikulometriju.
U petak mi bude 9 dc a u ponedeljak znači 12 dc i sad kad da odem na prvu folikulometriju? Znale su vikat sestre na mene kad sam došla na 12 dc a čini mi se prerano na 9 dc i dal uopće rade subotom da odem u subotu?
Ludim...

----------


## zvončica1976

Sjećam se da su me uredno naručili na folikulometriju već i sedmi dan,i subotom...
Dakle,bolje da odeš ranije nego da bude kasno...Rade subotom - dežurni liječnik ti napravi uzv,ali bilo bi ti pametno da budeš tamo već u sedam...tako je bilo samnom,takva sam uputstva dobila kad sam išla...kaže ti i kako da dalje ideš s terapijom do ponedjeljka...samo ti polako u subotu,i bez nervoze...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za podeblji endometrij i pristojan broj folikulića!Sretno!

----------


## ježić

> U dilemi sam kao i uvijek kad idem na folikulometriju.
> U petak mi bude 9 dc a u ponedeljak znači 12 dc i sad kad da odem na prvu folikulometriju? Znale su vikat sestre na mene kad sam došla na 12 dc a čini mi se prerano na 9 dc i dal uopće rade subotom da odem u subotu?
> Ludim...


Meni su do sad uvijek rekli da na prvu folikulometriju dođem između 8 do 10 dc. Ako to slučajno padne za vikend, rekli su mi da nek dođem prije tako da mi otvore bolničku košuljicu. Ja bih ti savjetovala da odeš u petak, dakle 9dc. Mislim da neće radi toga sestre vikati na tebe. Bolje malo prije, nego prekasno.
Osim toga, ja sam do sad različito reagirala na stimulaciju, tako da mi je jedna inseminacija pala na 14dc, jedna na 13dc, a jedna na 15dc. Da sam u jednom postupku došla tek na 12dc na prvu folikulometriju, vjerojatno bih zakasnila.

----------


## ježić

*Vanchriban*, osim toga, folikulometrije rade i subotom i nedjeljom ako treba.

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo i mene..
jučer sam bila na uzv imam folikule sa svake strane po tri od 11-12mm(8dc), te nastavljam se i dalje pikati i sutra opet na uzv..
e sada pitanje koje me malo muči
što je sa odnosima... da li treba šta sada raditi prije punkcije? kak ste vi curke? da imamo odnos ili bolje ne ili kaj?

----------


## kriistiina

Kod mene od prve injekcije pa do kraja samog postupka nema sexa.. Bolje mir nego da nešto zeznemo  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

*čuftica*, može sve normalno do punkcije

----------


## Snekica

Čuftica, samo daj ako ti se da! Mi to obavimo najčešće večer pred punkciju pod isprikom da nećemo smijeti duže vrijeme (bar 1. tromjesečje) :Embarassed: 
Naravno, ne nakon punkcije. Onda je stand by!

----------


## kriistiina

Jadan moj MM.. Nadam se da ovo neće čitati.. Samo je on u celibatu  :Embarassed: ....

----------


## Snekica

> Jadan moj MM.. Nadam se da ovo neće čitati.. Samo je on u celibatu ....


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ježić

*kristina*, nije samo tvoj. I moj je u celibatu par dana prije inseminacija, zbog mojeg straha od lošeg spermiograma. :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Moj pak mene drži u celibatu zbog svog straha od lošeg spermiograma, a skupa se bojimo da ovulacija ne bude prije punkcije... Tako da nema ništa već par dana.  :Smile:

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo ja danas došla sa drugog uzv(9dc) rastu... sada su 13 i 14mm , rekli su mi da dobro reagiram na ljekove i u četvrtak opet uzv, pa ćemo vidjeti kaj dalje... još uvijek sam pikalica...

što se tiće odnosa vidite da svak svoje priča... danas sam čula da je dobro imati 3-5 dana prije punkcije odnos da se izbace loši spermići tj. da se obnove zbog pokretljivosti... jel kao ako dugo stoje u gaćama manja im je pokretljivost... ja se osjećam već ispunjeno i bez odnosa koliko hormona imam u sebi tako da mislim da će MM sam uz TV to napraviti da se malo obnovi hihihi... eto svak svoje ima, a ja ću baš pitati doktoricu , pa da vidimo ..... u četvrtak
moj MM je onaj koji ima uzrećicu: daš daš ne daš ne daš

----------


## kerolajn5

opet pomoć  :Smile:  moj gin mi neda uputnice za briseve i hormone jer to nepiše na papiru iz petrove samo hiv hepatitis i war ,kg rh faktor i papa glupo mi se pojaviti u bolnici i da mi na kraju propadne postupak,,,šta je pametno da napravim?

----------


## Snekica

> Mi to obavimo najčešće *večer pred punkciju* pod isprikom da nećemo smijeti duže vrijeme (bar 1. tromjesečje)


 Jutros sam vidjela grešku koju nisam mogla ispraviti jer mi na poslu stalno nešto izbacuje pa ispravljam sad! Ovo gore boldano se odnosi na večer pred transfer, a ne pred punkciju. :Embarassed:  Sad se definitivno moram ofarbati u crno.. :Grin:  Zbog "spermića" odradimo 3-4 dana prije punkcije (taman večer pred 1. UZV, drugačije ne stignemo), i onda večer pred transfera. 
*Kerolajn* izbori se za uputnice jer nije na njemu da ti brani te pretrage! Možda ti u Petrovoj neće ništa niti reći, ali to nije u redu da ti neda uputnice! To je tvoje pravo i drži se toga. Ako ne, mjenjaj ga!!! :Mad:

----------


## ježić

*kerolajn5*, reci ti svom ginekologu da na tom papiru iz Petrove piše i donijeti sve dosadašnje nalaze. Bez obzira hoće li te tražiti u Petrovoj ili ne, normalan ginekolog bi te i sam poslao na to prije nego ideš u postupak. Tako je barem bilo kod mene. Ako ti neda uputnice, zbilja bih razmislila o promjeni ginekologa.

----------


## kriistiina

*Kerolajn* potpisujem Snekicu i Ježić jer taj tvoj dr nije baš normalan... Kako ti neda uputnice za briseve???? Ma sad pusti kako bude i traži dalje .. Sretno!!!

----------


## tlatincica

Pa nek sam napravi briseve. 
Meni to uvijek socijalka radi.

----------


## tikki

> Pa nek sam napravi briseve. 
> Meni to uvijek socijalka radi.


Slažem se sa tlatincicom. Brisevi s vremena na vrijeme spadaju u uobičajenu zdravstvenu zaštitu žene, a pogotovo prije nekih postupaka. Ako te ginekolog bude i dalje gnjavio, i ako imaš priliku, mijenjaj ga... pored svega, ne treba ti još i natezanje s njim za uputnice. Sretno! 

E da, koliko se sjećam meni su napisali u povijest bolesti da se traže spolni hormoni i brisevi.

----------


## ježić

Upravo to i kažem. Meni je na briseve i hormone moja socijalka sama poslala, prije nego sam uopće krenula u Petrovu.

----------


## kerolajn5

jutros sam bila kod njega da mi napravi papu i dao mi je uputnicu za briseve al neda za hormone kaže šta će mi kad će me i tako stimulirati hormonima .. eto šta da vam kažem sve vam je jasno!! promjenila bi ga davnih dana ali nitko neprima nove pacijente svi su pretrpani .. tako da čekam da se neko novo mjesto otvori za mene .. uvijek netko ili nešto otežava situaciju kao da nije dovoljno teško .fuj

----------


## nety

Draga ako bas nikako nemozes dobiti uputnicu za hormone mozes ih u pliklinici Stela izvaditi Ili zamili dr kod kojeg si u postupku da ti napise na povjest bolesti pa ces onda i uputnicu dobiti ja sam sa svojim ginicem isto tako na vi kad trebaju uputnice Dobivam samo ono sto pise u povijesti bolesti Meni nitko nije rekao da treba pogledati hormone stitnjace prije trudnoce ili pri planiranju ili kao sto je moj slucaj bio prije IVF-a pa sam to procitala na forumu i sama ucinila

----------


## tlatincica

Nemoj se brinuti da nećeš u postupak ako nemaš nalaze hormona- ako te tvoj liječnik to nije tražio prije, neće ni za vrijeme postupka.

----------


## Sela

Curke,kad su subotom UZVuci,kad doci,jel vec od 7?Moj dr subotom ne radi,a moram na jos jedan UZV.

----------


## ježić

Meni obično kažu doći oko pola 8, ali opet ovisi o doktoru koji je dežuran taj dan. Nekad počnu prije, a nekad kasnije.

----------


## Sela

Ok hvala *Jezic*!

----------


## tikki

Sela, prošlu subotu su počeli oko 8.15 čini mi se. Mislim da ti to ovisi koji je doktor dežuran. Najbolje da dođeš oko pola 8, kako ježić kaže, pa lako malo pričekaš.

----------


## milla2

Dobar dan cure ,evo da objavim svoju uspješnu betu 14 dan 5dnevnog embrija 556.2 sutra idem opet vaditi da vidim kolika je beta uglavnom jučer sam prve žgaravice dobila i jako sam sretna .nakon 11 js ,3 oplođene,3 zamrznuta,2 dobra embrija transferirana pa sad ćemo čekati prvi uzv,ako vam šta znači 14 dana do beta sam normalno radila sve što sam radila svaki dan ,samo nisam dizala teško ,prva 2 dana ležala i to je to !

----------


## Sela

*Milla* krasno!Super betica!

----------


## Bab

Milla, predobro...neka te i sutra razveseli ogromna brojkica...i nek do kraja bude sve kao treba biti.

Selić moja najdraža, samo da ti i ovdje mahnem... meni su u prošlom postupku rekli da dođem u nedjelju u 7 na UZV, ali sam čekala do skoro pol 9. Ja bi isto tak došla oko pol 8 kak su ti i curke rekle.

Ja danas bila kod svoje dr i dobila sve moguće i nemoguće pretrage...sad se trebam bacit u istraživanje gdje, šta i kako...

sve Vas ljubim.

Tikki, nisam baš u toku, kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Kolko je bilo JS na punkciji? Kad je ET
Nadam se i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan ET i veeeeeeeeeeliiiiiikuuuuuu ß za 2 tjedna.

----------


## tikki

Hej Bab! Prvo super da ste krenuli u nove planove! Na punkciji je bilo 7 JS, a sutra ćemo znati za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Milla2 čestitke tebi i tm!
Ostatku ekipe veliki pozdrav iz sunčane Dalmacije

----------


## ČUFTICA

*milla2* čestitke od srca

evo ja danas bila na uzv..... imam 8 folikula po 18-20mm... danas štoperica , a u subotu punkcija... ukratko to je to...
javim se kak je prošlo

----------


## ježić

Curke, odoh vam ja svima dati podršku na odbrojavanju!  :Wink:

----------


## milla2

jeiii beta 16 dnt 1226  :Smile:  to je obro jel da

----------


## bugaboo

To je super, cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## milla2

super hvala evo pokušavam bolnicu dobiti da javim :D

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo i mene.... obavljena punkcija.. preživila sam.... nije mi rečeno za js nego samo da se u ponedjeljak javim, pa čemo vidjeti kaj dalje...javim se

----------


## kriistiina

Čuftice sretno i naravno, javljaj nam se ..  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Milla2 suuper :Sing: .
ČUFTICA sretnooooo :Joggler: .
Svim ostalim curkama :Bye: i :Kiss: .

----------


## Vanchriban

O, krenule lijepe vijesti na našoj temi, milla2 čestitam a čuftice tebi držim fige  :Smile: 

Ja obavila folikulometriju u petak al je bio 9 dc i dr. je rekla da ne vidi ništa zasad, nek dođem sutra ponovno. Zanima me da li se u pravilu rade uopće inseminacije u prirodnom ciklusu obzirom da ja ne uzimam nikakve stimulanse niti ništa? Nešto si je mrmljala u bradu da mi nebi bezveze potrošila postupak pa sad nisam više sigurna. Naime došla sam i rekla da želim inseminaciju jer mi više nema smisla pokušavati prirodno uz folikulometriju kad neide jel.
Sva iskustva su dobrodošla.
I čini mi se da nitko ovdje nije kod dr.Baldani osim mene? Znam da sam to već jednom pitala pa se nije nitko pozitivno izjasnio, kod kojih ste vi doktora?

----------


## tikki

Meni nije baš jasan ovaj komentar o "trošenju" postupka, budući da se u 6 postupaka koje pokriva hzzo računaju samo oni kod kojih se troše bolnički lijekovi (gonali, menopuri...). Dakle kada si ti sama kupiš npr. klomifen, onda se to ne računa u tih 6 postupaka.

Ali svakako se nadam da će biti ovulatorni ciklus i da će AIH biti dobitan  :Kiss:

----------


## Vanchriban

Da, nije ni meni baš jasno što je pjesnik time htio reći.
Koji je na kraju zaključak s Ovitrelom? Zadnji put sam ga sama kupila jer su rekli da će mi se inače to računati u potrošen postupak a onda se tu na forumu pisalo ministarstvu i ako sam dobro shvatila, trebali bi mi ga dati u bolnici bez da se to računa u išta ili se računa pod postupak ako će ići inseminacija?
Totalno sam zbunjena a nebi da me preveslaju.

----------


## ValaMala

Ovitrele se NE RAČUNA u 1 od 6 postupaka koje pokriva HZZO. Bilo je baš na ovoj temi prije nekog vremena puno rasprave o tome i znam da je par cura pisalo u ministarstvo ili kuda i dobilo potvrdu o tome. 

Inseminacija i lijekovi poput klomifena se također ne računaju u postupke. Nadam se da nisu opet počeli raditi budale od pacijenata!

----------


## frodo

*milla2,* pa konačno lijepa vijest,nadam se da si ti sad "probila led" i da će tako i ostale cure  :Smile: ,bravo  :Very Happy: 
*ćuftice, a i sve ostale cure* kojima treba - šaljem brrrrrdo podrške  :Smile: 
*sanja1*, ti još malo pa ćemo držati fige, jel da ? :Wink:

----------


## taca70

Meni su nedavno rekli da mi se prirodnjak racuna kao postupak ako uzmem Ovitrelle od bolnice ali sam ih pitala je li to neka interna odluka obzirom da se prema listi lijekova HZZO-a Ovitrelle ne ubraja u lijekove cije koristenje je ograniceno na 6 pokusaja. Na to su mi rekli da ako bas bude problema cu kupiti sama Ovitrelle i vratiti bolnici. Ja sigurno necu dozvoliti da mi zbog injekcije koja dode manje od 300kn  postupak u kojem nisam dosla ni do punkcije racunaju kao 1 od 6. Medutim, to je nesto na sto svi moramo reagirati i u bolnici i u HZZO-u jer je u najmanju ruku nekorektno ali prije svega protivno propisima.

----------


## ježić

> Da, nije ni meni baš jasno što je pjesnik time htio reći.
> Koji je na kraju zaključak s Ovitrelom? Zadnji put sam ga sama kupila jer su rekli da će mi se inače to računati u potrošen postupak a onda se tu na forumu pisalo ministarstvu i ako sam dobro shvatila, trebali bi mi ga dati u bolnici bez da se to računa u išta ili se računa pod postupak ako će ići inseminacija?
> Totalno sam zbunjena a nebi da me preveslaju.


Nemoj dati da te zastrašuju u bolnici. Meni su u prvoj inseminaciji dali Ovitrelle i rekli da ga računaju u jedan od 6 postupaka. Ja sam nakon toga digla paniku, pisala u HZZO i na ministarstvo i dobila dopis u kojem jasno piše da se u onih 6 postupaka ubrajaju samo lijekovi menopur i gonal. Ovitrelle se nalazi na listi osnovnih lijekova i bolnica ti ga je dužna DATI u postupku, bez da ti ga računa u postupak.
Ako si sama kupila klomifen ili Ovitrelle, javi se HZZO-u i traži povrat sredstava, jer imaš pravo na njih!

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo me s UZV-a. Piše endometrij 0,53 ( toliki mi je bio i u petak na 9dc), desno 11,5 i 12,6 folikuli a lijevo 10 i 11 (onih mjernih jedinica koje nikad neznam pročitat, nm ili mm?)
Uglavnom rekli su mu pošto se endometrij ne deblja baš nek dođem opet u četvrtak i za svaki slučaj uzmem i uputnicu za bolničko liječenje pa će nakon idućeg uzv-a procjeniti jel idemo na inseminaciju ili ne.
Od vas koje su bile na inseminaciji u petrovoj, kako to izgleda i koja je procedura? Jel trebam bolovanje otvarati?

----------


## ptica1

Ja sam upravo jučer bila na 3 aih . Procedura ti je ista kao obični pregled. Moraš imati uputnicu za bolničko liječenje, a za bolovanje na otpusnom pismu napišu mirovanje 14 dana i onda ß. Ja ostajem kod kuće 4-5 dana i onda idem raditi jer mi posao fizički nije težak. Ima cura koje uopće ne miruju. Ništa nije bolno i vrlo jednostavnokao da ti uzima bris.

----------


## sanja1

*sanja1*, ti još malo pa ćemo držati fige, jel da ? :Wink: [/QUOTE]

Daaaa :Yes: ,cc mjesec dana :Grin: .

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo i mene opet.... zvala bolnicu oplodilo se koliko ne znam sutra ću sve znati... bas sam sretna zbog toga... sutra se javim da vam kažem koliko mrvica su mi vratili a koliko zamrznuli
cure koje se informirate za inseminaciju sto se tiće mirovanja ne treba nista.. ja sam isla raditi normalno jedino se nisam naprezala i izmisljala gluposti... to vam je jedino to
imam pitanje.. čula sam da iz tih zamrznutih js ne proizlazi nikaj dobro.. da većina trudnoće zavrsi pobačajem ili se nikaj ne dogodi... da li je to istina?

----------


## ČUFTICA

sve cure koje su mi dale podrsku HVALAAAAAAAAAAAA VAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## Vanchriban

Hm, nisam mislila koristiti nikakvo bolovanje jer si ga stvarno uz svoju malu plaću ne mogu priuštiti, to ću čuvati radije za druge postupke gdje će mi biti nužnije. Posao mi je isključivo sjedilački, radim u uredu i putujem autom na posao pa mislim da bi mogla tako.
Da li je dopušteno bavljenje sportom ( ja sam rekreativni biciklist  :Smile: )?

----------


## tikki

Pa ja nisam baš sigurna da većina T iz zamrznutih JS završi pobačajem jer je općenito jako malo T iz zamrznutih JS. 

Stvar je u tome da je JS najveća stanica u ljudskom organizmu i da je puna vode koja kad se zamrzava se kristalizira i ošteti strukturu stanice. Zato većina JS zapravo uopće ne "preživi" odmrzavanje. 

No, mislim da ako se uspješno odmrznu i oplode te se nastave dijeliti, da su šanse za urednu trudnoću iste kao i kod svježeg materijala. Bilo je na forumu primjera trudnoća iz zamrznutih JS čini mi se (ali nisam 100% sigurna).

----------


## Snekica

Vanch, mani se bicikle i sporta  :Smile:  Šetnja ti neće naškoditi, moraš se malo strpiti za sport (cca 9 mj.?)

----------


## Jelena

> Pa ja nisam baš sigurna da većina T iz zamrznutih JS završi pobačajem jer je općenito jako malo T iz zamrznutih JS. 
> 
> Stvar je u tome da je JS najveća stanica u ljudskom organizmu i da je puna vode koja kad se zamrzava se kristalizira i ošteti strukturu stanice. Zato većina JS zapravo uopće ne "preživi" odmrzavanje. 
> 
> No, mislim da ako se uspješno odmrznu i oplode te se nastave dijeliti, da su šanse za urednu trudnoću iste kao i kod svježeg materijala. Bilo je na forumu primjera trudnoća iz zamrznutih JS čini mi se (ali nisam 100% sigurna).


Jako je malo živorođene djece iz odmrznutih js kod nas. A vani je to ionako procedura samo za oboljele od raka i sl. pa je uzorak relativno mali. Zaista je nevjerojatno da se još uvijek inzistira na maltertiranju pacijenata. 
Iako mi to dođe kao neki _time out_ za centre. Muče parove sa zamrzavanjem i odmrzavanjem stanica da bi što sporije dolazili na red za postupak. Tu niti se troše lijekovi, a i velik dio stanica propada pa i cijeli ciklusi propadaju. Malo se gubi vremena na folikulometriji, al to manje košta.

Osobno nimalo ne vjerujem domaćim statistikama, a na forumu se lako vidi koliko ljudi niti ne dođe do transfera, ni u svježem, ni u krio ciklusu.

Što se sporta tiče, ja bih se strpila od inseminacije do bete na tvom mjestu, a onda ako ti nije rizična trudnoća (ne znam *Vanch* gdje vam je problem), onda se smije lagano biciklirati. Ne smije se rolati npr. i skijati, iako mislim da je i tu veći problem u padovima, nego u samom sportu. 
Mislim da možeš sama procijeniti koliko te bicikliranje umara (mislim da ne misliš na down hill  :Smile: ).
Prošli sam tjedan imala brošuru za sportske aktivnosti u trudnoći u rukama na IVF odjelu i lijepo piše da se smije biciklirati.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja mislim da ne bih baš biciklirala nakon transfera jer kod nas to nije ono laganini po gradu nego po brdima (nema ravnice) tako da je dosta naporno.

----------


## TrudyC

Bok cure! Jel mi može koja od vas reći treba li se naručiti za spremiogram ili ne? Netko tko je to radio u zadnjih mjesec dana...ja nisam sigurna, a treba mi za frendicu

----------


## tikki

Zadnje info su da se za spermiogram ne naručuje, barem ništa ne piše na vratima laboratorija (za hormone npr. piše da se naručuje). Uzorci se zaprimaju od 7-9, a rezultati su isti dan u 14h.

----------


## TrudyC

Super, hvala

----------


## Vanchriban

Eh, još sam nešto zaboravila pitati: što sa odnosima prije inseminacije? Jel bolje imati ga ili ne imati, razmak koliko dana? Neznam da li to ima veze s kvalitetom ili brojem spermija pa čisto da ne zeznemo nešto. Što ste vi prakticirale?

----------


## ptica1

Meni je dr rekla apstinencija oko 3 dana prije aih.

----------


## tikki

Ovisi o spermiogramu. Mi smo isto 3 dana prije, pa onda nakon za svaki slučaj  :Wink:

----------


## ježić

I kod urednog spermiograma nije na odmet 2-3 dana apstinencije.

----------


## tikki

Slažem se Ježić, mislim da bi kod urednog s-grama minimalno dva dana bila potrebna. Nama su savjetovali 3 (kao i prije davanja uzorka za s-gram). Treba malo probati izračunat da ispadne tako, jer preduge puze (više od 5 dana) opet nisu dobre.

----------


## Vanchriban

Ah, super! Zadnji spermiogram je normozoo, dobar je ali mislila sam si slično kako i sugerirate.
Još samo da dočekam hoće li to biti ovaj mjesec ili ne...

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo i mene.... transfer uspio.. vračene sve tri... dvije odlične , a jedna malo malo losija , ali sve u svemu biolog kaže super... e sad je red na meni slijedečih 2 tjedna... sad sam sretna i nadam se da ćemo tako i nastaviti ja i *tikki* koje smo friske...

pusa i javljam se

----------


## Jelena

Čuftica, čestitam i držim fige da se ulove ove odlične.

----------


## nety

Evo da malo poravimo prosjek ovdiej..jer vrijeme je za malo dobrih vijesti Cura koja je bila samnom u grupi kad smo isle na aspiraciju i transfer je trudna i nosi...*trojceke* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Nisam ja nazalost  :Sad:  ali se veselim jer mi je drago i jer mi daje nadu u uspjesnost sljedeceg postupka

----------


## Jelena

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju kolegicu, nety. 


Vrlo rizična troplodna trudnoća je Milinovićev i Golemov uspjeh. Pa onda "čestitam" njima  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

> Evo da malo poravimo prosjek ovdiej..jer vrijeme je za malo dobrih vijesti Cura koja je bila samnom u grupi kad smo isle na aspiraciju i transfer je trudna i nosi...*trojceke*
> Nisam ja nazalost  ali se veselim jer mi je drago i jer mi daje nadu u uspjesnost sljedeceg postupka


uf, uvijek kad vidim trojke sjetim se naše osijek i protrnem...
znam da je u zadnje vrijeme bilo puno slučajeva dijeljenja, pa da cure kojima su vraćena 2, dobiju 3 bebice (denny u startu), ali osobno ne bi NIKADA vratila 3 niti bi im dopustila da mi vrate 3. hvala bogu, uvijek sam imala samo 2 embrija za vratiti.
svu sreću joj želim, trebati će joj. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam jako visoka žena, nosim dvojke, sad sam u 7. mjesecu i jedva se krećem. ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je nositi trojke (ko što vjerojatno jednoplodne mame ne mogu zamisliti kako je nama sa duplićima)

----------


## Jelena

pinky, i ja sam se baš naše osijek sjetila.

sjećam se kako je denny istovremeno bila tužna i sretna kad su joj ostali samo blizanci od trojki.

Ja sam tražila transfer 3 embrija, ali ja sam maratonac i kod mene je neznatna šansa da se išta ulovi, a kamoli trojke. Svejedno su doktori bili jako skeptični prema tome.

----------


## Jelena

pinky, e da mi te vidjet s tvojim duplićima koje jedva nosiš  :Heart:

----------


## kriistiina

> uf, uvijek kad vidim trojke sjetim se naše osijek i protrnem...
> znam da je u zadnje vrijeme bilo puno slučajeva dijeljenja, pa da cure kojima su vraćena 2, dobiju 3 bebice (denny u startu), ali osobno ne bi NIKADA vratila 3 niti bi im dopustila da mi vrate 3. hvala bogu, uvijek sam imala samo 2 embrija za vratiti.
> svu sreću joj želim, trebati će joj. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ja sam jako visoka žena, nosim dvojke, sad sam u 7. mjesecu i jedva se krećem. ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je nositi trojke (ko što vjerojatno jednoplodne mame ne mogu zamisliti kako je nama sa duplićima)


Joj Pinky, ja se svaki put prije transfera borim sama sa sobom koliko da im kažem da mi vrate i uvijek su mi vratili po tri, i to mi kažu da su predivne, da će biti trudnoća 100%, a ja se bojim višeplodne trudnoće jer sam 150cm i 45kg... Vjerojatno ne bih mogla to iznjeti, ali briga njih...

----------


## Jelena

kristiina, ja mislila kako sam ja sitnija  :Smile:  ne znam koliko ti je godina, al ako si ispod 38, ne bi nikako smjela 3 embrija dati prebaciti. zakonski nije regulirano da ti moraš sva 3 embrija dati prenijeti, bez obzira što te prije pitaju koliko želiš stanica da se pokuša oploditi. sjećam se da je dr. a. govorio da mu je koma to što sad uz ovaj zakon mora bacati embrije.

da, užasno su to teške situacije i odluke, a premalo se o tome govori.

----------


## Pinky

ja sam visoka 180 cm i imala sam 83 kila kad sam ostala trudna (u mpo sam krenila sa 12 kila manje btw, nakon svake stimulacije bi mi ostalo po kil-par kila). a zadnjih dana samo pušem, jedva se okrećem, sama sebi izgledam ko buba zavaljena na leđima koja mlatara nogicama bez uspjeha... a još se nisam ni grama udebljala (barem i se tako čini, nigdje okolo), sve je u stomaku.
sa 30 cm manje, bilo bi puno teže, priznajem, ne mogu ni zamisliti. danas sam gledala moju sitnu mamu (160 cm) i mislila se di sam joj ja u stomaku bila lol

----------


## kriistiina

Jelena ja sam ti 27 nedavno napunila, od 25 u MPO vodama, u postupcima i transferima.... Tri puta su mi vratili odlične embrije i to po tri komada.. Bude mi žao eći da neću sva tri, kad će ovaj jedan baciti, i onda ako ne uspije sama bih sebe ubijala s onim što da sam stavila i treći možda bi se taj primio  :Sad: .. Glupi zakon ...

----------


## Jelena

kristiina, možda bi bilo dobro da malo navratiš na imunološki topic. S jedne strane može biti tu problema, al s druge strane s muškim faktorom pitanje je jesu li embriji toliko dobri koliko to optički izgleda (je l ti pokažu slike, je l izgledaju fragmentirano ili ne). Ja svoje slike premećem još danima po rukama  :Smile: 
Ako je nešto imunološki, možda se tu da nešto napraviti.

Zakon je za tebe (a i za mene) jaako loš. Znam da je skupo otići u Sloveniju, al možda na kraju ispadne jeftinije. Jer vidiš da su na studiji od 400 000 ciklusa vidjeli da su ciklusi u kojima se dobije po 15 stanica i *sve* ih se pokuša oploditi najveće šanse za uspjeh. Ovako s ovim našim "kvazistimulacijama" i oplodnjom 3 stanice šanse su nam puno manje.

----------


## kriistiina

Jelena obavila sam većinu imunoloških pretraga, apsolutno sve što sam radila bilo je dobro, slikice nisam gledala  :Smile: , idem idući tjedan na 4D UZV, da vidimo kako maternica izgleda i dali je s njom sve ok... Na zadnjem transferu (a i predzadnjem..), Patrik mi je rekao da su stanice savršene, sve 8-stanične, zadnji put sam 3-dan imala i 10-stanične... Zašto se ne prime ne znam, ali idem sad i na laporoskopiju i histeroskopiju, to jedino još nisam bila, a dr. Lu.. kaže da bi bilo dobro  :Smile: ....

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam isto sve napravila što postoji  :Smile: 
A ustvari imamo isto muški faktor. Muški se ne liječi u pravilu. Dr. u Austriji tvrdi da svi moji problemi ne bi trebali imati toliko utjecaja, da je najveći problem kod nas muški faktor i da moramo čekati kromosomski dobre embrije. Meni je do sada transferirano 6 odličnih blastica (usporedila slike s onima s interneta, i zbilja su savršene), a i na transferu su svi rekli wow! I ništa. Ovo drugi su bile morule 4.dan ili 8 stanični 3.dan... Izvana sve OK izgleda. Pitanje je što bi pgd dao, al do tuda nismo došli. Sada više niti ne dobivam toliko dobrih embrija da bih mogla birati pa mislim da se niti ne isplati.

----------


## nety

Za....eb je to totalni Mi smo doma imali rasprave hocemo li 2 ili 3 vratiti M se jako bojao ako se vrate tri i ako se sve prime kako cemo Nazalost nije ni jedna ali ja sam definitivno odlucila riskirati ipak su vece sanse sa vise nego s manje Ja sam u 10 mj u novom postupku Strasno sma bila na vazi dali promijeniti bolnicu ali nekako je prevagnulo ono sto mi je jednostavnije i lakse a to je ostati tu gdje jesam ( Petrova) a ako ne uspije onda cu razmisljati  tome 
Divim se curkama kaj imajusnage za prirodni izmedu 2 IVF-a ja jednostavno nekako nemam

----------


## Jelena

To je po meni blisko Sofijinom izboru.

----------


## Kadauna

Mislim da je potrebno znati činjenice kakve jesu u IVF-u, uspješnost s tri jajne stanice je ovisno o godinama izm. 6-21%, bez obzira u što Vas Vaši liječnici uvjeravali! To se odnosi na broj stanica po ciklusu, dakle upotrebljavane u jednom ciklusu a ne one neoplođeno zamrznute!!!


dob žene:    18-34 godine;               35-37 godina        38-39 godina           40+ godina

*3   j.s.                 21%                           18%                        12%                                                6%*

*15  j.s.                 40%                          41%                        26%                             17%*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65387-Z...jajnih-stanica

----------


## ježić

Kadauna, bravo za potpis! Kolike samo godine istraživanja. Nadam se da će Šimunić, Milinović i ostala ekipa koja pod budnim okom prati ovaj forum pogledati i zamisliti se nad onim što kod nas rade!

----------


## Pinky

> Za....eb je to totalni Mi smo doma imali rasprave hocemo li 2 ili 3 vratiti M se jako bojao ako se vrate tri i ako se sve prime kako cemo Nazalost nije ni jedna ali ja sam definitivno odlucila riskirati ipak su vece sanse sa vise nego s manje Ja sam u 10 mj u novom postupku Strasno sma bila na vazi dali promijeniti bolnicu ali nekako je prevagnulo ono sto mi je jednostavnije i lakse a to je ostati tu gdje jesam ( Petrova) a ako ne uspije onda cu razmisljati  tome 
> Divim se curkama kaj imajusnage za prirodni izmedu 2 IVF-a ja jednostavno nekako nemam


ponekad je manje više.
vani, ne u kaubojskim zemljama ko što je hr, primjenjuje se SET (single embryo transfer) koji je dokazano najučinkovitiji.
međutim, mi ne možemo (HVALA HDZ!!!!!!!) kao normalan svit oploditi sve, vraćati jedan po jedan, a ostale zamrzniti.
mi smo pokusni kunići dr. mengelinovića

----------


## legal alien

Pa ovo je za pop..... Gdje mi ovo zivimo? Kome je zapravo u interesu da nas ovako mrcvare po postupcima sa smanjenim sansama? A Hipokratova zakletva?
Padam u depresiju od svega ovoga....

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobar dan!

Evo mene s folikulometrije, očito ima dosta folikula i dosta su veliki jer su mi danas otvorili košuljicu i rekli nek dođem ujutro na uzv pa će mi reći kada inseminacija. Pozitivno sam uzbuđena s jedne strane, ne usudim se nadati s druge i umirem od straha s treće!

----------


## Snekica

Vanch, bravo! Sve će biti super, vidjeti ćeš! Držim ti fige i pratim te! Odoh na Odbrojavanje puno vibrati za tebe!!!

----------


## kriistiina

> Pa ovo je za pop..... Gdje mi ovo zivimo? Kome je zapravo u interesu da nas ovako mrcvare po postupcima sa smanjenim sansama? A Hipokratova zakletva?
> Padam u depresiju od svega ovoga....


Oni su sigurni da je ovo sada bolje i ne zanima ih što mi kažemo .. Idu crkvi u korist, sve je to politička igra, a mi smo nažalost dio nje.. Nemaju pojma da se igraju našim životima, ili možda imaju ali im nije nimalo stalo ..

----------


## Vanchriban

Joj hvala Snekica, baš si zlatna!

Samo da utvrdim gradivo, ako mi kažu da moram kupit ovitrelle jer će mi se inače brojati u postupak ako mi ga oni daju u bolnici. odgovaram sa nije na popisu stimulansa Ministarstva i moraju mi ga osigurati bez da se broji u postupak?
Obzirom da je riječ o inseminaciji u prirodnom ciklusu bez ikakvih stimulansa.

----------


## ježić

> Joj hvala Snekica, baš si zlatna!
> 
> Samo da utvrdim gradivo, ako mi kažu da moram kupit ovitrelle jer će mi se inače brojati u postupak ako mi ga oni daju u bolnici. odgovaram sa nije na popisu stimulansa Ministarstva i moraju mi ga osigurati bez da se broji u postupak?
> Obzirom da je riječ o inseminaciji u prirodnom ciklusu bez ikakvih stimulansa.


Ne, Vanchriban, onih šest pokušaja ne odnosi se uopće na vrstu postupka, nego na lijekove koji se koriste u postupku, a to su samo menopur i gonal. Za njih vrijedi odredba do 6 pokušaja stimulacije.
Lijek Ovitrelle nalazi se na listi osnovnih lijekova i bolnica ti ga je dužna dati bez da ti se računa u pokušaj.

----------


## Vanchriban

E super ježić, baš ti hvala!

Naime, kad smo imali ciljano prirodni odnos zadnji put, dr. Baldani je rekla da moram kupiti Ovitrelle jer ako mi ga daju u bolnici brojat će mi se u postupak. Nije ni čudo da sam sva zbunjena šta se broji a šta ne. Baš ti hvala!
Idem sad na folikulometriju pa se javim kad se vratim  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

čitajući vas, bilo bi najbolje da ježić skenira dopis od ministarstva i priljepi ga ovdje negdje  (zacrni eventualno svoje ime), a sve vi ga isprintate i tim bezobraznicima koji vam ovitrelle hoće ubrojiti u postupak mašete ispred nosa.

----------


## tikki

*Vanchriban*, a ako kojim slučajem ipak kupiš ovitrelle svakako sačuvaj račun (mislim da bi ti u apoteci trebali moć izdat i račun na tvoje ime) jer s tim možeš od ministarstva tražiti povrat novaca. Mislim da je Ježić tako tražila (ili netko od cura na ovom pdf, ne mogu se točno sjetiti).

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo me natrag!

U ponedjeljak je akcija. Za divno čudo, rekli su mi da će mi dati Ovitrelle tako da se nisam morala s nikim objašnavat jer sam ga dobila. Što se tiče apstinencije dr. Baldani mi je rekla da nema veze jer je prirodan ciklus i da smijemo slobodno imati odnose. Rekla mi je i da si uzmem Utrogestan za nakon postupka, nije  mi rekla koliko ga trebam koristiti al pretpostavljam da ću to čuti u ponedjeljak.

----------


## tikki

*Van* Ja sam nakon inseminacije dobila uputu 3x2 kapsule vaginalno... mislim da je to kod njih praksa. On ti ide na recept, pa samo sa otpusnim pismom odi kod socijalnog ginekologa da ti prepiše recept (kutijica je nekih 35-40 kn).

----------


## ježić

> čitajući vas, bilo bi najbolje da ježić skenira dopis od ministarstva i priljepi ga ovdje negdje  (zacrni eventualno svoje ime), a sve vi ga isprintate i tim bezobraznicima koji vam ovitrelle hoće ubrojiti u postupak mašete ispred nosa.


Zalijepila sam već davno pod "Naša prava od HZZO-a" ali evo i ovdje:




> Objavila sam na forumu Petrove, ali evo i ovdje. Meni su u AIH postupku u bolnici dali štopericu Ovitrelle i računali ju kao jedan iskorišteni postupak. Žalila sam se HZZO-u i dobila odgovor i objašnjenje, pa evo kopiram cijeli mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Poštovana,* 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ptica1

Molim pomoć, ja sam 9.05. bila na III aih i 22.5. trebam vaditi ß. Ako je negativna idem na ivf postupak za koji sam upisana za 6. mj. S obzirom da ću bolnicu moći nazvati tek 23.5. a inače sam dobila M otprilike 3 dana nakon ß to je cca 25.5. dali ću ja uspjeti u tom ciklusu ići na ivf? 
Sestre sam pitala kada bi trebala podići lijekove i rekle su 2 tjedna prije, a ni sa dr se nisam dogovorila što ću od stimulacije dobiti tako da pretpostavljam da neću moći taj ciklus iskoristiti, već sljedeći kraj 6. mj i početak 7. mj.
Ako je netko bio u situaciji kakvoj sam ja javite, molim Vas.

----------


## mimi81

Predlažem ti da kad saznaš betu i kad ćeš zvati bolnicu reci im da bi ti odmah došla po lijekove jer da imaš već termin u 6mj. Ipak se nadam da ćeš ih zvati i reći im da ti je beta pozitivna!

----------


## tlatincica

Ptica1 još nije negativna beta  :Wink: 
Inače, ako si upisana za stimulaciju u 6. mjesecu onda u pravilu ideš u postupak sa mjesečnicom koju dobiješ u 6- om mjesecu. Dakle, ako si dobila m u 5. mjesecu, to se ni ne računa. 
Nazovi bolnicu, reci da si zapisana za 6 mjesec i da moraš doći po protokol i nek ti odmah daju termin. 
Ako si u mogućnosti, odi u bolnicu onaj dan kad tvoj liječnik ima ambulantu, sa uputnicama (to nikako nemoj zaboraviti) za bolničko liječenje i kontrolu i sigurna sam da ćeš odmah dobiti i protokol i lijekove koje ćeš početi koristiti sa m koja će doći u lipnju.
Sretno!  :Smile: 


Nadala sam se da ću za svoj 1000 post moći napisati "trudna sam" ili bar "imam plus", ali nisam se maknula dalje od početka  :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

:Kiss:  Draga Tlatincice, jedan od postova će biti pozitivan i tebi a nadam se i meni

----------


## tikki

Ptica, meni ti je ovak sa ciklusima krajem mjeseca non stop. Kad smo trebali ići na AIH u 1. mjesecu ja sam mislila da to znači ako dobijem M krajem 12, onda je AIH u prvom... ali ne, moja M je došla 29.12. i morala sam čekati 27.1. da bi krenuli u postupak (a zapravo se sve odigralo u veljači), drugi AIH- slično. IVF... opet ista priča. Tako da ti je tlatinčica zapravo dobro rekla, ako si zapisana za 6. mj. vjerojatno ćeš morat čekat da dobiješ M u 6 mjesecu. Najbolje da nazoveš sestre pa provjeriš...

Ali... beta još nije negativna, tako da ...  :Wink: 

Tlatincica, nadam se da ćeš uskoro napisati te čarobne riječi  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> Nadala sam se da ću za svoj 1000 post moći napisati "trudna sam" ili bar "imam plus", ali nisam se maknula dalje od početka


meni je trebalo 4000 postova za tu vijest  :Wink: 
svejedno kad je, divna je vijest. a doći će jednog dana.

----------


## kriistiina

Ja ću sutra opaliti test, kasni mi 1 dan...  :Smile:  Eh, kad bi bar vidjela plusić......

----------


## Jelena

kriistiina, razveseli nas sa svojim 300.tim postom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ptica1

Hvala Vam na odgovorima. 
Zbog posla i godišnjih odmora pokušala bih da uđem u 6. mj jer mi je na poslu gužva i svi bi krenuli na godišnje, a ja ako budem morala čekati kraj 6. mj i početak 7 to će biti koma.

Kriistiina, držim fige.

----------


## ptica1

Hvala Vam na odgovorima. 
Zbog posla i godišnjih odmora pokušala bih da uđem u 6. mj jer mi je na poslu gužva i svi bi krenuli na godišnje, a ja ako budem morala čekati kraj 6. mj i početak 7 to će biti koma.

Kriistiina, držim fige.

----------


## Sela

*Sanja* inbox.)

----------


## sanja1

Sređeno :Grin: .

----------


## Vanchriban

dobar dan!

I evo, prvi AIH je iza nas  :Smile:  sve prošlo ok, dobila sam folacin i utrogestan vaginalno i za 14 dana beta.
Da li se beta vadi u petrovoj pošto čujem da se treba naručiti za sve i jel mi treba posebno uputnica za to?
I kako preživjeti čekanje od dva tjedna? Jeste vi mirovale iza postupka ili ne?

----------


## tikki

*Van*, kao prvo - sretno!  :Smile:  

A onda da ti i odgovorim na ona jednostavna pitanja... za betu ti treba uputnica tvog ginekologa, vadi se u laboratoriju u petrovoj (ona mala zgrada iza, di se radi i spermiogram) i za to se ne naručuje. Samo dođeš od 7-9, nalaz je isti dan od 13-14. 

A ovo kako izdržati dva tjedna... teško pitanje... probaj se s nečim zabaviti da ne misliš toliko o tome, čitaj, gledaj neke filmove... i ako otkriješ dobar recept za brzo provođenje vremena javi, ja eto tek 9 dnt a više ne mogu izdržati.  :Raspa: 

Mirovanje ili ne, to ti je isto dilema. Većina cura ne miruje, barem ne 14 dana. Mogu s tobom podijeliti svoje iskustvo, ja sam na dan AIH i jedan dan iza ostala doma, i onda sam sve najnormalnije radila ( s tim da ti se ja baš ne bavim nekim sportom ili tak nešto pa ti je kod mene sve laganini bilo).

----------


## Vanchriban

tikki hvala  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas doma al moram skuhati a i brdo veša se neće samo opeglati al to nije neka fizikala. Inače mi je posao uredski i idem sutra raditi jer ionako sjedim većinom tih 8 sati.
muči me utorgestan. Baš sam se potrudila staviti ih duboko i sad sam bila na wcu i vidim na papiru otopljeni trag, jel normalno da one cure toliko van?

----------


## tikki

Ma koliko sam skužila svima cure ti utrići, nakon stavljanja probaj jedno pol sata ostat u horizontali da se malo otope. Ja sam onu popodnevnu turu na poslu popila jer nisam mogla naravno nigdje prileći  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

vanchriban, sretno! Ova dva tjedna sad vjerojatno izgledaju strašno, ali proći će. Ne trebaš ništa posebno mirovati, ako je sve prošlo u redu, radi sve normalno, ali bez nekih velikih fizičkih napora.
Betu ne moraš nužno vaditi u Petrovoj, možda ti je zgodnije u nekom drugoj bolnici ako ti je bliže, ali svakako provjeri u njihovom labosu da li rade analizu bete i kad izdaju rezultate. U bolnici koja je meni u blizini (Bračak) vade betu, ali rezultate daju samo dva puta tjedno. 
Možeš vaditi i u nekom privatnom labosu, ali onda moraš platiti i ne treba ti uputnica, ali rezultati su brzo gotovi.
Za Petrovu ti treba uputnica, ne naručuje se, a rezultate daju od 14-15 sati, ne od 13-14 kao što je tikki napisala. (sori tikki što te ispravljam)

----------


## ježić

> tikki hvala 
> 
> Ja sam danas doma al moram skuhati a i brdo veša se neće samo opeglati al to nije neka fizikala. Inače mi je posao uredski i idem sutra raditi jer ionako sjedim većinom tih 8 sati.
> muči me utorgestan. Baš sam se potrudila staviti ih duboko i sad sam bila na wcu i vidim na papiru otopljeni trag, jel normalno da one cure toliko van?


Uvijek malo curi. Probaj odležat koji 15-tak minuta nakon stavljanja ako si u mogučnosti.

----------


## tikki

> rezultate daju od 14-15 sati, ne od 13-14 kao što je tikki napisala. (sori tikki što te ispravljam)


tnx ježić na ispravku... baš sam si mislila nakon što sam postala jesam li ja to pomaknula sat vremena ranije :shy: Ma to je sve od velike želje da mi vrijeme do moje bete čim prije prođe sve pomješala  :Laughing:

----------


## ježić

> tnx ježić na ispravku... baš sam si mislila nakon što sam postala jesam li ja to pomaknula sat vremena ranije :shy: Ma to je sve od velike želje da mi vrijeme do moje bete čim prije prođe sve pomješala


tikki  :Kiss:  Ti još samo malo trebaš izdržati! A možda si i sve pomiješala jer si trudna!!!

----------


## kriistiina

Test negativan, a po novom brojanju kasni i više.. Inače imam svakih 28 dana, poslije stimuliranog dođe na 30-ti dan.. Danas 33 i nema ništa ... Čekam do ponedjeljka, ponavljam test i idem kod dr..

----------


## nety

> Hvala Vam na odgovorima. 
> Zbog posla i godišnjih odmora pokušala bih da uđem u 6. mj jer mi je na poslu gužva i svi bi krenuli na godišnje, a ja ako budem morala čekati kraj 6. mj i početak 7 to će biti koma.
> 
> Kriistiina, držim fige.


 Ja sma bila narucena za 4 mj ali sma lijekove dobila u 3 mjesecu i menstruacijami je bila kraj treceg mjeseca i ja sma krajme treceg kad je zavrsila i krenula s pikanjem

----------


## ježić

> Test negativan, a po novom brojanju kasni i više.. Inače imam svakih 28 dana, poslije stimuliranog dođe na 30-ti dan.. Danas 33 i nema ništa ... Čekam do ponedjeljka, ponavljam test i idem kod dr..


Žao mi je, kriistiina. Ne znam o kojem testu ti pričaš, kućni test ili si vadila betu? Ako betu nisi vadila, predlažem da ju napraviš, pa onda kod doktora. To je jedini nalaz koji oni priznaju i koji je sigurno točan.

----------


## kriistiina

Ma ježić nije mi više problem vidjeti negativan test..  :Smile:  Radila sam baš test i to neki za 15kn... He he, ajmo se nadati da je pogriješio  :Smile:  jer je prejeftin  :Smile: .... Čekamo i dalje  :Smile: 

Kontam da je moguće da kasni jer sam smršavila 7kg od 15.04....

----------


## ježić

Ma da, hoću ti samo reći da u Petrovoj ne priznaju negativan kućni test. Ja sam jednom došla s takvom informacijom, u međuvremenu dok sam čekala rezultat bete, i htjela se dogovoriti s doktoricom za dalje, ali su me lagano spakirali iz bolnice i rekli da se možemo dogovarati tek kad im donesem nalaz bete.

----------


## kriistiina

Nisam to znala.. Joj, dok ja nazovem ginekologa da mi pošalje uputnicu u hitni lab u Osijeku, pa moram s posla, pa jedva izmolim da izađem i na kraju rezultat negativan.... Ubila bi se ..

----------


## ježić

Ma kaj bi se ubila! Negativna beta nije još nikog ubila, koliko ja znam :Wink: 
Nemoj skakat pred rudo. Napravi betu, onda možeš nazvati Petrovu i javiti im rezultat.

----------


## kriistiina

Ma što bih zvala Petrovu, nisam ti ja u postupku!!!!  :Smile:  To ti je prirodna trudnoća...  :Wink:

----------


## mare77

Samo da prijavim danas sam krenula sa pikanjem...nadam se da ću za koji dan savladati gradivo i pikat se sama  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

*mare*, ma nije ti to ništa strašno. Imaš i super topic o samodavanju inekcija tu na podforumu.

----------


## ježić

> Ma što bih zvala Petrovu, nisam ti ja u postupku!!!!  To ti je prirodna trudnoća...


kriistiina,pa sad sam tek skužila! A pogledala sam danas popodne tvoj potpis i nije mi bilo baš jasno, ali mislila sam da nisi možda ažurirala. Ah, kaj da velim, ovi klomifeni mi nisu samo stanjili endometrij, nego i moždane vijuge :Laughing:  
 
E pa, u tom slučaju, trudnjačo naša, čvrsto držim palce da ovi jeftini testovi zbilja niš ne valjaju  :Wink:

----------


## kriistiina

*Ježić*   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro jutro!

Ja vas čitam cijeli tjedan ali slabo pišem  :Smile:  Još se borim s iščekivanjem i curećim utrićima. Trenutno sam ok, imala sam dosta posla preko tjedna pa i zaboravim na čekanje bete. Simptomi zasad nula bodova, nit sam si kao pred mengu nit nešto drugo. Imam za prijaviti jedino gigantski prišt na vratu  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Vanci kažu da je najbolje kad se nema nikakvih simptoma.. Nadam se da je to to i da ćeš nas uskoro razveseliti ogromnom betom  :Smile:   :Smile: .. Sretno!!!

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo da i ja pokoju lijepu vijest napisem i dam vam malo hrabrosti za dalje  TRUDNA SAM!!!
Ja sam radila test i test je bio pozitivan u subotu, naravno odmah ujutro privatno izvaditi betu i beta mi je jučer bila 150!!!! to vam je 11 dan nakon transfera, te sutra idem ponoviti betu , pa ćemo vidjeti kaj dalje...
eto toliko od mene i svima želim sto prije da im se san ostvari... javim se kad dobijem nalaz... pusa

----------


## Sela

*Cuftice* bravooo!!!

----------


## mimi81

Cuftice baš mi je drago ... čestitam i šaljem vibre za duplanje! Bravo! :Klap:

----------


## ježić

Čuftice, čestitam ovdje, ali odoh i na odbrojavanje čestitati!

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo ja dobila nalaz danas 13dnt je 260!!!! betica betica

----------


## mimi81

Bravo! Čestitke!

----------


## ptica1

Čuftice, čestitam.

----------


## ČUFTICA

hvala svima na lijepim riječima i još imam 06.06. prvi uzv i nadam se da će biti ok.... pusa svima

----------


## MalaMa

cure,
molim mali savjet
ušla sam na postupak u SD-u, tamo se jako dugo čeka lijekove, možete li mi reći kako to ide u Petrovoj?
mi imamo sve nalaze, a prva dva spermiograma smo napravili u Petrovoj. Koliko se čekaju prve konzultacije, a koliko da dođe do postupka?

hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## mimi81

MalaMa  na konzultacije se čeka oko 1-2 tjedna ovisi o guvi kod određenog dr. a onda ako te ne šalje na dodatnu obradu se zapisuje za postupak. Trebalo bi pitati kad zapisuju za postupke trenutno, bojim se da prije jeseni ništa ... a onda kad dobiješ termin u tom mjesecu podižeš s uputnicom za bolničko liječenje lijekove. Sretno!

----------


## ježić

*Čuftice*, sretno!

Imam pitanje za iskusne u vezi lista. Ako sam zapisana na listi za 9. mjesec, jel to onda znači da u tom mjesecu tek dobivam lijekove ili se postupak računa u tom mjesecu, pa lijekove podižem prije?

----------


## Snekica

Lani sam trebala krenuti u postupak u rujnu i naručila me za lijekove 31.8. MIslim da joj kažeš kad cca trebaš dobiti M pa te ona naruči po tome.

----------


## ježić

Malo me zbunilo to, jer nije ništa govorila o lijekovima, samo da bi išli na IVF u 9. Tako me je i sestra zapisal na listi. Ali dobro, nagledat ću se ja još svoje doktorice i ona mene u 6. i 7. mjesecu, pa ćemo valjda i to riješiti.

----------


## tlatincica

To znači da postupak počinje u 9om mjesecu (sa m koju dobiješ u tom mjesecu). Protokol i lijekove dobiješ prije.
Sretno Ježić!  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

Fala, ali meni će zapravo 4. AIH u 7. mjesecu uspjeti pa mi ovo neće ni trebati :Laughing:

----------


## mare77

> evo ja dobila nalaz danas 13dnt je 260!!!! betica betica


Bravo Čuftice!!!! predivne vijesti....prvi i dobitni postupak

----------


## ptica1

> Fala, ali meni će zapravo 4. AIH u 7. mjesecu uspjeti pa mi ovo neće ni trebati


Tako je Ježić, samo optimistično i upalit će.

----------


## Desideria

Lijep pozdrav svima, već nekoliko mjeseci pratim ovaj forum.Vidim da ste puno toga prošli zajedno. Ja idem prvi put na IVF kod doc. Šprem u lipnju. Od terapije sam dobila Deacapeptyl od 1 dana ciklusa, od 2 dana Gonal i završna injekcija Ovidrel. Zasad imam osjećaj da sam sve skontala ali obično kad to mislim najčešće zeznem stvar zato molim vas svaki savjet mi je dobrodošao.

----------


## mimi81

Desideria dobrodošla!
Ako te što zanima pitaj. Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Desideria dobro nam došla i što prije ošla na drugi dio foruma!

----------


## Bab

Desideria, dobro došla u naš topli kutak  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ćeš se ovdje jako kratko zadržati, ili možeš i duže, samo kao trudnička podrška

Šta god te zanima pitaj, ima nas tu puno pa ćemo zajednički naći sve odgovore

i pusa svim mojim dragim Petrovkama  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

Desideria, dobrodošla i što prije na trudničke forume ošla!

----------


## ptica1

> Desideria, dobrodošla i što prije na trudničke forume ošla!


Potpisujem

----------


## Desideria

Mimi81, Snekica, Bab, Ježić, Ptica1 hvala na lijepim riječima i dobrodošlici :Smile: 
Nisam baš optimistična za prvu IVF  jer vidim da se neki bore godinama  ali ja znam da ćemo mi svi nakraju ipak uspijeti  doći  do svojih bebača. Malo ćemo se više namučiti ali valjda tako mora biti.  Ja znam da ne mogu zamisliti život bez djeteta (radim sa djecom) i učinit ću sve da budem majka. Probat ću potpomognutu a ako ne uspije onda na usvajanje jer mora postojati anđeo koji čeka mene :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Desideria, u redu je biti realan u očekivanjima uspješnosti MPO, ali svejedno, nemoj odmah u startu kretati s takvom sumnjom. Da, istina je da mnogima nije uspjelo od prve i da su mnogi tu već godinama, nažalost, ali svatko od nas je različit. Ne postoje dva identična organizma, pa se prema tome ni dijagnoze, ni postupci, ni rezultati ne mogu u potpunosti poistovjetiti. Dobro je biti realan, ali ja u svaki postupak ulazim s novom dozom optimizma i nadam se da će baš taj biti pravi. To mi pomaže da me ne pokolebaju negativni rezultati i da uvijek iznova imam snage za dalje. Znam da ću uspjeti kad tad, na ovaj ili onaj način...
Tebi i TM želim svu sreću i da vaša borba čim kraće traje!

----------


## inada

evo cure i mene i službeno u mpo vode.... naručeni za ivf u 11-om mj. ne znam dal da se veselim ili da plačem, ali eto još jedan korak bliže cilju.
već sam pisala ovdje sa sumnjom da bi mogli na ivf i eto nas.
13.5. urađena laparo. zbog sumnju na hidrosalfix(jajovod ispunje tekućinom) i vjerovatno odstranjivanje jajovoda, ali kad su mi radili laparo stanje je sasvim drugačije, tj. jajovodi su mi bili malo neprohodni, to su odčepili.odstranili jednu cistu 4cm koja je bila slijepljena na jajovod i odstranili mi hrpu priraslica.rečeno mi je ako ne ostvarimo trudnoću prirodnim putem da bi mi radili laparotomiju da srede jojovode da budu trajno prohodni, ovako se valda opet mogu začepiti,ali priraslice se svejedno mogu vratiti.ili da se odlučim za ivf, ja sam se odlučila za ivf, ne znam ni sama šta sam trebala šta bi tu bio pametno, još jedna operacija ili ovo. ima li netko savjet ili slično iskustvo.

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobar dan!

Evo ja sam dočekala svoju prvu negativnu betu. Odšetala sam odmah iz laboratorija javit se sestrama, kažu da dođem na 9 dc pa idemo ispočetka.
Moram priznati da se nisam previše nadala obzirom na postotak trudnoća inseminacijom ali da bi bilo lijepo da je uspjelo od prve, bi  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Vanch, žao mi je  :Love: 

A što sad, opet na novu inseminaciju bez ikakve stimulacije? Koliko si imala folikula u ovom ciklusu?

----------


## Vanchriban

U ovom ciklusu sam imala dva folikula lijevo i dva desno, e sad ubi me s koje mi je strane bio vodeći, uzeli su mi povijest bolesti kad su otvarali košuljicu.
Pretpostavljam da bude bez stimulacije, reći ću ti više kad se vidim s doktoricom.

Je li se ikad desilo da je bila negativna beta a svejedno trudnoća?
I da li progesteron vaginalno utječe na dužinu ciklusa?

----------


## ježić

Mislim da je trudnoća nemoguća uz negativnu betu. Da, utrogestan može utjecati na dužinu ciklusa. Ja nakon utrogestana obično dobijem m 4-5 dana kasnije nego inače.

----------


## andream

Potpisujem Ježić. Meni je utrogestan isto produžavao ciklus, nikad nisam pod njim procurila (M došla treći dan nakon prestanka uzimanja).

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro da sam vas pitala za utriće, zadnje sam stavila jutros a danas mi već je 33 dc pa da znam šta da očekujem. Bila sam uvjerena da ću dobiti već danas bez obzira na njih.
A što se onda događa s ovulacijom idući ciklus ako utrići pomiču mengu? Sad sam sva zbunjena.

----------


## Sela

S ovulacijom nista..u sljedecem bude onako kako bude.Kao obicno,sredinom ciklusa

----------


## Desideria

Ježić, znam da ne smijem biti pesimist ali još uvijek se nisam u potpunosti pomirila sa činjenicom da mi treba pomoć.Sada me malo strah i čekam  početak ciklusa da se krenem bockati. Znam da je to sve za žive ljude ali svejedno frka me je.Sa bockanjem krećem ili 11. ili 12.lipnja. pa šta dragi Bog da...
Nadam se da će nam ovo ljeto biti uspješno :Smile:  


> Desideria, u redu je biti realan u očekivanjima uspješnosti MPO, ali svejedno, nemoj odmah u startu kretati s takvom sumnjom. Da, istina je da mnogima nije uspjelo od prve i da su mnogi tu već godinama, nažalost, ali svatko od nas je različit. Ne postoje dva identična organizma, pa se prema tome ni dijagnoze, ni postupci, ni rezultati ne mogu u potpunosti poistovjetiti. Dobro je biti realan, ali ja u svaki postupak ulazim s novom dozom optimizma i nadam se da će baš taj biti pravi. To mi pomaže da me ne pokolebaju negativni rezultati i da uvijek iznova imam snage za dalje. Znam da ću uspjeti kad tad, na ovaj ili onaj način...
> Tebi i TM želim svu sreću i da vaša borba čim kraće traje!

----------


## kerolajn5

žene drage ,,uskoro krećem sa terapijom (menopurima).prvi put sam u petrovoj(dosad na sv duhu) kad sam  išla podignuti lijekove trebale su mi 2uputnice za bol.liječenje i mislim pregled .. 8dc se moram javiti u bolnicu dali mi onda opet treba uputnica za bol.liječenje ili vrijedi ona prva ? i negdje sam pročitala da na dan punkcije treba nositi papuče pa vas molim za info šta će mi još trebati

----------


## kriistiina

Kerolajn vrijedi ti uputnica koju si predala taj prvi puta.. Kad dođeš javiš se sestrama i one ti otvore košuljicu u kojoj su tvoji nalazi i te dvije uputnice... 
Za punkciju ti treba spavaćica, papuče i kućni ogrtač... 

Sretno!

----------


## kerolajn5

> Kerolajn vrijedi ti uputnica koju si predala taj prvi puta.. Kad dođeš javiš se sestrama i one ti otvore košuljicu u kojoj su tvoji nalazi i te dvije uputnice... 
> Za punkciju ti treba spavaćica, papuče i kućni ogrtač... 
> 
> Sretno!


Hvala ti  :Smile:  još jedno pitanjce kad krenem s terapijom dal trebam zvati bolnicu ili samo ako izračunam da će 8 dan biti vikend?

----------


## Snekica

moraš im se javiti kad kreneš s terapijom da te imaju u vidu za folikulometrije.

----------


## sanja1

Kerolajn5~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Klap: ,sretnoooo.

----------


## osijek

Pozdrav svima, vidim da je ovdje većnova ekipa.
Htjela sam samo svima poželjeti puno sreće.
Moja sreća iz Petrove je u mom potpisu i avataru!
Ako mogu nekome pomoći na bilo koji način tu sam!!

Samo sam vam htjela dati malu moralnu podrškicu!

----------


## kerolajn5

> Kerolajn5~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ovaj postupak bude dobitni,sretnoooo.


hvaaala ti    :Heart:

----------


## sanja1

Aaaaaa Osijek,čestitam i veliika :Kiss:  tebi a još veća za Kim :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## Sela

*Osijek* ma ljepoticu imas!!!Puse

----------


## Snekica

Osijek, Kim ti je preššššššššššššlatka!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kerolajn5

prijavljujem od danas pikanje  :Smile:

----------


## Vanchriban

Večer!

Zanima me da li sad nakon prvog postupka inseminacije opet nosim uputnice za uzv i za bolničko liječenje za drugu inseminaciju? Ili nemoram? Pretpostavljam da uputnice trebaju al zanima me što se dogodilo s mojom povijesti bolesti koju su mi uzeli pri otvaranju košuljice a na kojoj je sve pisalo što se dosad događalo?

I da li u 7.mj još bude postupaka?

----------


## osijek

hvala svima! :Zaljubljen: 
imat će te i vi takve sjatkice! :Yes:

----------


## ježić

> Večer!
> 
> Zanima me da li sad nakon prvog postupka inseminacije opet nosim uputnice za uzv i za bolničko liječenje za drugu inseminaciju? Ili nemoram? Pretpostavljam da uputnice trebaju al zanima me što se dogodilo s mojom povijesti bolesti koju su mi uzeli pri otvaranju košuljice a na kojoj je sve pisalo što se dosad događalo?
> 
> I da li u 7.mj još bude postupaka?


Da, ako ideš na novu inseminaciju treba ti nova uputnica za bolničko liječenje. Meni su rekli da početkom 7. još rade postupke, s time da postupak mora biti završen početkom 7. mjeseca, a za dalje ne znam.
A što se tiče povijesti bolesti, ne znam. Meni su svaki put vratili povijest bolesti nakon otvaranja košuljice jer su u povijest bolesti uvijek samo zapisivali datum prvog ultrazvuka i koji je to dan ciklusa bio. Svi ostali podaci se vode u košuljici, a nakon postupka trebaš dobiti otpusno pismo, tamo ti zapravo sve piše o tom postupku. Ako nisi dobila otpusno pismo, moraš nazvati Petrovu (sestru Gogu). Možeš dogovoriti da ti otpusno pošalju poštom.

----------


## ptica1

Samo da se javim sutra moja prva punkcija, sve je malo poranilo, jako dobro sam reagirala na stimulaciju i ima puno folikula, ali zato se osječam jako napuhano i već 3 dana mi je muka i boli me želudac.Moram priznati da je strah prisutan, ali kada ste vi to izdržale i prošle moram i ja.

----------


## ježić

ptičice, sretno!

----------


## tikki

Sretno ptica!

Cure, samo jedna obavijest... Izgleda da se po novom za spermiogram naručuje (iako na vratima nema obavijesti o toma). Ako će nečiji muž ići, nazovite prije da uzalud ne dolazite i ne apstinirate  :Smile:  

Možda bi moderatorice mogle stavitti samo na prvu stranu obavijest o tome? Nalazi su i dalje gotovi isti dan.

----------


## ježić

tikki, a jel sigurno to za naručivanje? Ja sam baš pitala u labosu u 4. mjesecu i rekli su mi da se za spermiogram ne naručuje.

----------


## kerolajn5

istina je i mi smo bili nedavno došli nenaručeni pa smo  ostali  zatečeni kad je dr izašla i pita nas jeste se naručili ?? sva sreća primili nas jer nismo iz zg .

----------


## ptica1

Dali mi možete reći od koliko sati počnu raditi punkcije? Prije ultrazvukova ili poslij?
Rekli su nam da dođemo oko 7:30 pa me zanima koliko ću čekati.

----------


## Snekica

moje iskustvo: ako pada vikend, moraš biti tamo u 7,30 ali te ne šljive do 8. ako je preko tjedna u sobi si oko 8,30, na punkciju krećeš oko 9. Sretno!

----------


## ptica1

Hvala na odgovoru, sutra je punkcija znači nije vikend.

----------


## tikki

> istina je i mi smo bili nedavno došli nenaručeni pa smo  ostali  zatečeni kad je dr izašla i pita nas jeste se naručili ?? sva sreća primili nas jer nismo iz zg .


Ista stvar- MM je jučer bio.

----------


## Sela

Evo i nas da potvrdimo da se narucuje makar nigdje ne pise...al mm je dosao 15 do 9 ,valda nije bilo nikog(nisam pitala u detalj) i primili ga.
Ili je to nesto interno zato i nemaju sluzbeno na vratima upozorenje pa sami uvadjaju red.

----------


## ježić

Evo nazvala sam lab i pitala u vezi spermiograma i rečeno mi je da se sad naručuje i za to. Poslat ću BHany poruku nek stavi ne prvu stranicu.

----------


## Desideria

Sretno ptica1

----------


## sanja1

Ptica1 sretnooo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da berba bude dobra :Grin: .
Stvarno svugdje pretjeruju s tim naručivanjem,muka mi je od toga,ccc :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## Sela

*Sanja* u kojoj si fazi..sto se desava? :Heart:

----------


## anakob

POZZ,cure dali znate do kada se rade oplodnje u petrovoj,mislim prije godišnjeg?

----------


## mimi81

Petrova radi do 15.7. Molim Boga da dobijem M pa da mogu u postupak

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo ja prijavljujem drugi AIH u Petrovoj u utorak rađen.
Nisam se uopće sjetila pitati do kad su tu jer je netko napisao već da do početka 7 mj što se napravi se napravilo.

----------


## luna1

Petrovke moje, nakon 4 neuspješna postupka, prijavljujem prvi u Petrovoj kod Kasuma u 9 mjesecu, nadam se da ćemo se imati prilike družiti na forumu................

----------


## Snekica

luna1 dobrodošla i nadam se da ćemo se na ovom dijelu foruma malo družiti i da ćeš se preseliti na onaj drugi, ipak puno sretniji!  :Bye:

----------


## nety

Ja krećem u 10 mj u novi postupak Nakon 1og neuspjesnog opet sam na nogama nedam se ...nadam se u drugu priliku Inace sam kod Kasuma u zadnje vrijeme curke oko mene koje su isle sta u Slo sta u Petrovu ostaju s trojkicama trudne..to mi daje nadu za jedno moje  :Smile:

----------


## anakob

Ja sutre imam kontrolni uzv kod Vrčića i onda u postupak kad dobijem m,a to bi trebalo biti oko sri-čet pa me zato zanima do kad rade ako če mi slučajno kasniti koji dan

----------


## ptica1

Do 15.07. tako je bar meni rekla doc.

----------


## anakob

Ja definitivno ulazim u među zadnima prije ljeta,dana je na uzv rekao da javim kad dobijem m i da bi mi preporučio da dolazim na gonale u petrovu

----------


## kerolajn5

20.06 smo imali transfer beta 04.07 .

----------


## miga24

Pozdrav svima!

Nama je ovo drugi postupak u petrovoj...
Aspiracija je bila u četvrtak ujutro (još uvijek ne mogu doći k sebi od bolova...cijelu noć oka nisam sklopila...), a transfer je u nedjelju.
Želim sreću svima koji pokušavaju i koji su beskrajno uporni, te da i vi svi zagrlite svoje bebe kad tad!

----------


## luna1

nety onda krećemo zajedno kod Kasuma,i ti se spremaš za jesen?               KEROLAJN5 želim ti ljetnu trudnoću ............. :Smile:

----------


## nety

ja u 9 mj idem na pregled i po lijekove i nakon menstruacije odmah krecem Opet mi se menstruacija pomaknula ...malo sma se ponadala na sek da mozda nece ni doci :Smile:  ali nis od toga Na jesen Kasumu na report i pikanje i nadajmo se da kod mene nece vaziti pravilo treca sreca nego ona I drugi put Bog pomaze

----------


## sanja1

Kerolajn~~~~~~~~~~da nam javiš ljepu betu :Klap: .
Anakob sretnooo :Yes: .
Ostalim curkama da što prije dočekate plodnu jesen :Wink: .

----------


## anakob

Danas idemo u petrovu na prva dva gonala  :Very Happy:

----------


## kerolajn5

hvala cure i ja si želim ljetnu trudnoću kao i svima vama .. danas 5dnt simptoma nikakvih ,,bolne grudi već jedno 10tak dana ..dole isto mal bolucka al sve je to dosta izranjavano tako da to pripisujem hormonima punkciji i transferu..   jel ima još koja čekalica bete ??

----------


## sanja1

Evo ja se prijavljujem,danas je bio ET,sad sam na čuvanju 2 mrve :Grin: .Pozdrav mojim curkama sa punkcije i transfera :Razz: .

----------


## miga24

> Evo ja se prijavljujem,danas je bio ET,sad sam na čuvanju 2 mrve.Pozdrav mojim curkama sa punkcije i transfera.


Pusa draga i tebi! :Smile: 
Ja eto ležim cijeli dan i kičma me rastura. Brijem da bum onih 5 dana strogog mirovanja kaj sam ti pričala ipak smanjila... :Laughing: 
Čuvajte se i javi se! Kissi!

----------


## Sela

Krasno *Sanja*!Sretno sa mrvicama!! :Very Happy:

----------


## luna1

Sanja čuvaj mrve.  Nety i ja sam zapisana  za 9 mj. nadamo se i mi sreći ovaj puta, neznam kako se kaže za pet puta. Valjda samo upornost

----------


## frodo

*Sanja1*, držim ti fige, čuvaj i odmaraj,i daj Bože da ta potreba čuvanja i odmaranja potraje slijedećih 9 mjeseci  :Yes: , držim ti veeeeelike fige
svim ostalim curama također sretno,da sve budete debele trudnice  :Wink: 
mi prekosutra u petrovu na dogovor za rujan, svi moji nalazi savršeni  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Opa 9.mjesec će biti pun akcije :Klap: .

----------


## ana 03

ei cure pozdrav od mene i moje male bebice...mi smo u 35 tj.trudnoće sve je hvala Bogu uredu cura nam se smiješi al Špremica nam ide na godišnji par dana prije termina (oko 25.7) pa se zezam da mi je rodit do tad!!! pozdrav svim curama iz sobe 112 Petrova!!!uz koje sam i bila čak par dana i davala im potporu skroz i držim vam fige... pusssa

----------


## ježić

*sanja1*, čuvaj mrvice!

*ana 03*, jel znaš možda do kad je Šprem na godišnjem?

----------


## Vanchriban

Jutro!

Meni je danas 14 dana od drugog AIH-a, nije mi se išlo vaditi betu pa sam popiškila test i ispao je pozitivan. Doduše, druga crtica je bila svjetilija al piše da i to znači trudnoću. Idem ujutro vaditi betu, ne usudim se nadati dok ne vidim nala bete.
Zanima me što dalje i koliko visoka beta znači trudnoću uopće? Znam samo da moram prijaviti sestrama nalaz bete.

----------


## Snekica

Vanch, da je to to i da ti crtica tamni iz dana u dan sve više! 
ana03,  :Shock:  zar već toliko??? Wow!

----------


## sanja1

Ana03 :Bye: .
Vanchi :Klap: .
Sneki,Miga,Frodo,Selić i ostali :Kiss: .

----------


## luna1

Vanch :Very Happy:

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo me s nalazom: beta je 335  :Smile: 

Odmah sam se javila sestri Ireni na odjel, rekla je nek za sedam dana ponovim betu, nastavim s utrićima vaginalno i folacinom. Također da ne dižem ništa teško i ne naprežem trbušne mišiće.

Žene moje ja još ne vjerujem  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Za 7 dana ponoviti betu  :Shock: ??? Jesi sigurna??? Inače je ponavljamo za 2 dana da vidimo jel se pravilno dupla. Sorry, ali sam malo ostala zatečena! 
U svakom slučaju, ČESTITAM!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vanchriban

Hvala Snekica!

Da, i mene je malo iznenadilo što je rekla sestra za 7 dana al sam to protumačila visokom betom. Nemam pojma, baš je naglasila da joj dođem iduću srijedu opet izvadit i da se dogovorimo za dalje kad donesem nalaz u 2.
Imala sam AIH 14.06. meni se ovo čini dosta visoko, pojma nemam?

----------


## kerolajn5

vanch :Klap: čestitam ,,beta ti je supeeer

----------


## visibaba

> Hvala Snekica!
> 
> Da, i mene je malo iznenadilo što je rekla sestra za 7 dana al sam to protumačila visokom betom. Nemam pojma, baš je naglasila da joj dođem iduću srijedu opet izvadit i da se dogovorimo za dalje kad donesem nalaz u 2.
> Imala sam AIH 14.06. meni se ovo čini dosta visoko, pojma nemam?


prvo, cestitam :Very Happy: 

koliko si imala folikula?
jel to bio skroz prirodni ciklus ili s klomifenom?
beta je mozda malo veca, al nis previse i ne mora nis znacit (u smislu blizanaca).
i mene iznenadilo ovo ponavljanje za 7 dana. ja bih ju vadila za dva dana (radi svog mira) i njima za volju isto za tih 7 dana kako i traze.

----------


## Snekica

Visibaba, isto mislimo  :Smile: . daj ti nju vadi preksutra zbog sebe, a u srijedu zbog njih. Kako je lijepo čuti da netko i AIHom dolazi do trudnoće!

----------


## Vanchriban

Hvala na čestitkama!

Nije mi problem izvaditi i prekosutra i u srijedu. Sutra idem do svog ginića po uputnice i recepte pa ću usput baš i njega pitati što mu se čini.
Ovo je bio potpuno prirodan ciklus kao i na prvom AIH, osim što sada nisam primila štopericu jer nije bilo vremena, naime, folikuli ( 2 komada) su mi bili pred ovulacijom na 9 dc. Tako da sam samo poslije folikulometrije popiškila lh trakicu i sutradan sam išla na AIH. Radila bi ga doktorica isti dan al nije muž bio samnom  :Smile: 

Ja bih voljela blizance al nemamo ih u obitelji uopće  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

> Ja bih voljela blizance al nemamo ih u obitelji uopće


Ha jednom sa nekim mora i početi! :Cool:

----------


## Snekica

Ovo mi se ful sviđa, bez ijednog lijeka i ikakve štopke! Super! A blizići... nikad ne reci nikad!  :Kiss:

----------


## frodo

*Vanch*, čestitam!!! :Very Happy: , čuvaj se sada i uživaj !juuuupiiiiiii!
*Sanja1*, i ti se čuvaj, mazi svoje bebice i javit ćeš nam veeeeliku betu kroz 10-tak dana, aha  :Kiss: 
evo ja bila jučer u petrovoj,predala još nalaz Ca-125 koji je super kao i svi drugi nalazi :Smile: , idem 24.08. po lijekove i krećemo u rujnu  :Razz: 
Sneki i sve ostale curke  :Bye:

----------


## frodo

e da, zaboravila ja smotana  :Rolling Eyes: 
*Vanch*, meni je beta 15. dan nakon et, kad sam sa Bornom ostala trudna iznosila 334, i na prvom uzv su bila 2 ploda, nažalost taj drugi plod se ubrzo nakon toga prestao razvijati  :Sad: 
 ..tako da..... :Yes: ...moguće je

----------


## Sela

*Vanchi* ne smijem ovdje cestitati,pa .... :Kiss: 
*Sanja* sve znas. :Heart:

----------


## Vanchriban

Hvala cure!

Bila sam kod svog gina i rekao je da idem vaditi betu sutra i u utorak opet tako da ću poslušati njega i nacrtat se u Petrovoj u dva popodne sa sva tri nalaza bete.
Kako ide dalje procedura? Brine me malo što su počeli godišnji pa nemam pojma kod koga ću doći na prvi pregled. Gin mi je rekao da ako je rizična trudnoća ostajem kod dr. Baldani a ako je sve ok idem njemu jel.
Obzirom da 05.08 idem na godišnji od tri tjedna voljela bih prvi pregled obaviti do tada. Da ne kažem da bi krajem mjeseca taman trebala biti u 5 il 6 tjednu.

----------


## visibaba

> Obzirom da 05.08 idem na godišnji od tri tjedna voljela bih prvi pregled obaviti do tada. Da ne kažem da bi krajem mjeseca taman trebala biti u 5 il 6 tjednu.


kako ti ovo racunas?
sad si u 5. tjednu. racuna se od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije. prvi pregled bi ti bio s cca 6 tjedana, tj. otprilike dva tjedna nakon pozitivne bete.
obavit ces ti taj prvi pregled sigurno prije godisnjeg, bez brige  :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

Šprem je na godišnjem 8 mj.cure drage ja i moja curica Vam držimo figice da uspijemo skupa u ovome jer otpočetka sve smo tu jedna za sve i sve za jednu-od suza do veselja...

----------


## Vanchriban

Visibaba, računam očito krivo loool

Mozak mi apsolutno ne radi. Bila sam jutros drugu betu vaditi, baš me zanima nalaz.
Nuspojave trenutno nikakve osim što ne mogu spavati pa se budim u 5 ujutro ko zadnji frik...

----------


## martina3108

Čestitke na lijepoj beti  :Very Happy: 

Ja sam u isćekivanju svoje, nadam se da će biti lijepa kao tvoja  :Smile:

----------


## Desideria

Dobro jutro drage moje, da vam se pohvalim da mi je danas 3 dan nakon transfera i da sada čuvam 3 slatke mrvice kojim sam već dala imena :Smile: .....imam neki feeling da će sve biti ok (  ne znam da li je to što mi je ovo prvi postupak i pucaju me hormoni ali stvarno sam optimista).....Imala sam strašno negativno iskustvo na aspiraciji ali sve sam već zaboravila samo da mi se bebači  izbore za svoje mjesto pod suncem. Svima vama veeelika pusa

----------


## martina3108

Meni j danas 12 DPT, nadam se da ću doćekati pon i da ću onda konačno ugledati  pozitivnu betu. 

19.06. sam bila u prirodnom ciklusu na transferu na žalos samo jedne odmrznute oplođene JS. Biolog kaže sa su sve 3 JS preživjele odmrzavanje i da su se oplodile, ali da su se od njh 3, 2 JS prestale dijeliti  :Sad:   Nadam se da je ova 3. bila izvržljivija i da još uvijek uživa na toplom  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Desideria i Martina - držim figice za veeelike bete!
Martina - još samo dva dana...Blago ti se...Meni je vraćena jedna buba prije 5 dana a imam filing da sam na bolovanju već tjednima i beta mi se čini straaaahovito daleko!
Vanch - čestitke još jednom na krasnoj beti!
Sanja1 - koka, kako si mi ti?

----------


## Desideria

Miga 24 mislim da te se sječam  ti si imala transfer a ja aspiraciju....nas 8-9 u sobi :Smile:  gužva......nadam se da će bar nekoj od nas uspjeti :Smile: 



> Desideria i Martina - držim figice za veeelike bete!
> Martina - još samo dva dana...Blago ti se...Meni je vraćena jedna buba prije 5 dana a imam filing da sam na bolovanju već tjednima i beta mi se čini straaaahovito daleko!
> Vanch - čestitke još jednom na krasnoj beti!
> Sanja1 - koka, kako si mi ti?

----------


## Vanchriban

Današnja beta: 756.4  :Wink:

----------


## miga24

> Miga 24 mislim da te se sječam  ti si imala transfer a ja aspiraciju....nas 8-9 u sobi gužva......nadam se da će bar nekoj od nas uspjeti


Isuse da, bilo nas tona!Dobro da su nas uspjeli sve ugurati u istu sobu...U kojem si krevetu ležala?

----------


## sanja1

Vanc super je beta,to je to,sad uživaj :Klap: .
Desideria sretno :Yes: .
Migić moj,ja skakućem okolo,izdržala sam mirovat samo dan transfera i sljedeći,a od onda laganini.A gle,meni sad to sve malo brže prolazi,ipak sam ja veteran,nekako sam već oguglala :Grin: .

----------


## miga24

Ma i ja bi nekaj radila ali mi m neda. Ali od sutra i ja konačno počinjem živjeti. :Wink:  Uspjeli smo napraviti kompromis pa smo eto došli do tih famoznih 5 dana mirovanja. Nakon toga je rekao nek skakučem i preko užeta kaj se njega tiče.  :Razz: 
Podsjetite me - beta se vadi u Petrovoj od kad do kad (radno vrijeme) i kada je nalaz gotov?

----------


## anakob

Evo i ja danas bila na prvoj folikulometriji,8 dc na 8 gonala i imam 4 js,još u pon i ut na uzv i u čet punkcija

----------


## sanja1

> Ma i ja bi nekaj radila ali mi m neda. Ali od sutra i ja konačno počinjem živjeti. Uspjeli smo napraviti kompromis pa smo eto došli do tih famoznih 5 dana mirovanja. Nakon toga je rekao nek skakučem i preko užeta kaj se njega tiče. 
> Podsjetite me - beta se vadi u Petrovoj od kad do kad (radno vrijeme) i kada je nalaz gotov?


Od 7-9,a nalaz je gotov isti dan iza 14,čini mi se.

----------


## martina3108

Heeeej cure!

Danas mi je 31 DC (od uobičajenih 30-32), i 13. DPT. Za sada se držim, ak izdržim do ponedjeljka bez m idem vaditi betu i nadam se veeeeeeelikom čudu  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Martina sretno!
Imam pitanje - da li je prerano vaditi betu 12 dan nakon transfera? 14 dan mi ispada nedjelja, znači vadila bi je tek 15 dan a nekak mi se ne gubi tri dana na moru ako od bete ne bude ništa (kako mislim da će ovaj put i biti...) Mislim si nekak ak se buba primila onda se vjerujem 12 dan nešto već treba i vidjeti...Kaj ne?

----------


## honeybee

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Nama je ovo drugi postupak u petrovoj...
> Aspiracija je bila u četvrtak ujutro (još uvijek ne mogu doći k sebi od bolova...cijelu noć oka nisam sklopila...), a transfer je u nedjelju.
> Želim sreću svima koji pokušavaju i koji su beskrajno uporni, te da i vi svi zagrlite svoje bebe kad tad!


Hej! Onda smo skupa bile u četvrtak! Samo je meni transfer bio u ponedjeljak. Isto sam umirala nakon aspiracije...
Pliz, pričaj kako se sad osjećaš, imaš li kakav predosjećaj, simptome...? Meni temperatura preko dana divlja, trenutno je 37,4-37,6... Od ostalih simptoma ništa...

----------


## honeybee

> Martina sretno!
> Imam pitanje - da li je prerano vaditi betu 12 dan nakon transfera? 14 dan mi ispada nedjelja, znači vadila bi je tek 15 dan a nekak mi se ne gubi tri dana na moru ako od bete ne bude ništa (kako mislim da će ovaj put i biti...) Mislim si nekak ak se buba primila onda se vjerujem 12 dan nešto već treba i vidjeti...Kaj ne?


Vjerojatno se vidi do tad. Gledala sam grafove na FF gdje su cure imale pozitivan test na trudnoću već 7-8 dan nakon transfera, a cure koje su imale transfer pet dana nakon aspiracije (blastice), čak i ranije... Dakle, sve je moguće... 
Ali odaberi opciju s kojom se ti osjećaš sigurnije, da ne bi otišla na more s pitanjima - što ako je bilo prerano i sl.
Ja isto vadim betu 11.7.  Nadam se da će nam objema biti sretan dan!!!

----------


## Desideria

Lijevi kut, raščupana, blijeda i edamatozna( da ne kažem debela) :Smile:     U grupi za aspiraciju bilo nas je mislim 8 - prekrasne žene svaka sa svojom pričom, ali sve sa istim ciljem. 


> Isuse da, bilo nas tona!Dobro da su nas uspjeli sve ugurati u istu sobu...U kojem si krevetu ležala?

----------


## miga24

Mislim da znam! Jako si krvarila jel tako? Ako jesi onda sam te po tome zapamtila (baš kao što si rekla - po priči a ne po izgledu  :Razz: )...Nadam se da nije još dugo potrajalo...

----------


## Vanchriban

miga24, mislim da je bolje da popiškiš testić. Testovi reagiraju već na nisku razinu pa možeš u miru čekati ponedjeljak za vađenje bete  :Smile:

----------


## Desideria

Ne želim nikoga plašiti sa aspiracijom jer sam postupak boli ali je ne jako, jer anestezija djeluje i nije nešto strašno ali nakon toga  treba slušati svoje tijelo. Išla sam po prvi put i normalno da ne znam koliko boli trebam očekivati međutim poslije postupka vidjela sam da sve cure iz moje grupe polako ustaju i idu svojim kućama a ja se ne mogu pokrenuti , boli, jjjjako boli a krv kaplje na putu do kupatila ali sam stisnula zube i rekla sebi da budem hrabra, da izdržim i da ako mogu sve te cure izdržati bol mogu i ja. Otišla kući i dalje boli, ne smije se dotaći, ne mogu piškiti, cijelu noć boli da sam mislila izluditi, dobila temperaturu i ujutro vidim da nešto nije u redu, da to nije normalno odem svom ginekologu kad tamo iznenađenje- imam gazu promjera više od 40 cm u sebi. Vjerovatno sam jako krvarila, oni mi ju stavili i zaboravili izvaditi. Imala sam veliku sreću da nisam dobila sepsu.  Znam da se greške događaju, znam da je to njima rutinski ali ja sam se sada naučila pameti. Odsada slušam samo svoje tijelo i ako imam osjećaj da nije nešto onda je to tako. To mi je lekcija za ubuduće. Sada samo molim dragog Boga da se ove moje # mrvice prime i da zaboravim na sve ovo. Nadam se da neću nikoga uplašiti sa svojim iskustvom.


> Mislim da znam! Jako si krvarila jel tako? Ako jesi onda sam te po tome zapamtila (baš kao što si rekla - po priči a ne po izgledu )...Nadam se da nije još dugo potrajalo...

----------


## Dhea

Desideria,
i meni su zadnji put tokom aspiracije stavili gazu. To sam skuzila tek doma nevecer, jer me nesto strasno pritiskalo u trbuhu. Gazu sam izvadila sama, ali mogu reći da sam se prestravila. Nakon par dana sam bila na transferu i odmah sam pitala što to znači, a oni kažu : ma ništa, gaza je samo sigurnosti radi. Poludila sam, pa zašto mi to nitko nije rekao, nego se bezveze ibezumim doma, Profa se malo izderao na sestre što su zaboravile i nikom ništa.

----------


## taca70

Desideria, bol i krvarenje nakon aspiracije nisu neoubicajeni i uglavnom brzo produ ali aspiracija moze biti i vrlo rizican zahvat. Srecom se rijetko nesto zakomplicira npr.unutarnje krvarenje. I meni su 2x stavili gazu, nisu mi nista rekli ali sam skuzila da se dolje nesto nalazi i sokirala se kada sam ju pocela izvlaciti van. Cudila sam se da je moguce natrpati unutra toliko gaze. Veliki je propust med. osoblja u bolnici da nam to ne naglase nego da sve same ucimo i jos se izlazemo opasnosti.
Miga24, odluci se za betu ili testic, za nijedno nece biti prerano.

----------


## miga24

Desideria, kada ti je muž htio otići po doktora rekli smo ti da je normalno da krvariš jer više manje svi krvare poslije aspiracije (ja krvarila još večer prije transfera), ali vidiš nisam ti spomenula tu gazu jer sam si mislila da čim ti tako curi na sve strane da ti je nisu ni stavili. Meni je ovaj puta nisu stavili (makar sam bila sigurna tokom aspiracije da su mi tonu gaze nagurali jer sam nažalost ovog puta bila potpuno svijesna svega i plakala još bar sat vremena poslije) ali prošli put jesu i isto mi nitko nije ništa rekao ali sreća da sam prije nego što sam išla doma otišla na wc staviti uložak i skužila da mi nekaj bijelo viri van, pa sam izvadila i isto bila zapanjena činjenicom da nisam bila obaviještena o toj malenoj pojedinosti.
Znači odlučeno onda. Betu ću napraviti 8.7.

----------


## martina3108

Miga 24 želim ti veeeeeeliku betu, a do vađenja ćeš se ipak morati strpiti još par dana  :Smile: 

Meni je danas 32DC, menge na sreću još nema (obićno 30-32), nemam nikakvih simptoma niti trudnoće ali ni PMS-a. Filam se utrićima, čula sam da oni znaju odgoditi m, iako ju to nije spriječilo zadnji puta - dobila sam prije bete, na 30. DC.

Sutra odoh vaditi betu, sutra će mi biti 15 DPT i ponovo kažem - nadam se čudu od mog hrabrog smrzlića  :Smile:

----------


## belma3

Bok Miga,bok Sanja.Skupa smo bile na punkciji i transferu.Ja sam ipak odlucila sa betom pricekati do 11.07.Strpljivo do kraja.Ja jos uvijek imam dosta jake bolove,kao da svaki cas trebam dobiti mengu pa zbog toga mirujem koliko je moguce.Doktorica mi je rekla da su bolovi normalni zbog jake stimulacije jajnika!?Nadam se da je u pravu.                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Drzim nam svima fige da cekanje brzo prode i da vijesti konacno budu dobre!

----------


## martina3108

E da, a ovo sa gazama neću uopće komentirati! Pa ne mogu vjerovati da žene nafilaju sa gazom i samo te tako ostave, stvarno nisu normalni! Kod kojeg dr. ste to bile?

----------


## miga24

Ma nije to do doktora već bi nam sestre trebale reći kad dođemo sebi da provjerimo jel imamo gazu i da si je izvadimo ukoliko imamo...Jer koji put je stave a koji ne -mislim da ovisi o tome koliko krvariš pa ono da ne zakrvariš krevet i plahte i to jel...

----------


## ježić

Uff, što je ovdje aktivno! Samo neka je svima sa srećom! 
Ja sam jučer obavila posljednji, 4. AIH i sad čekam.

----------


## honeybee

> Bok Miga,bok Sanja.Skupa smo bile na punkciji i transferu.Ja sam ipak odlucila sa betom pricekati do 11.07.Strpljivo do kraja.Ja jos uvijek imam dosta jake bolove,kao da svaki cas trebam dobiti mengu pa zbog toga mirujem koliko je moguce.Doktorica mi je rekla da su bolovi normalni zbog jake stimulacije jajnika!?Nadam se da je u pravu.                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Drzim nam svima fige da cekanje brzo prode i da vijesti konacno budu dobre!


Ćao! Baš mi je drago što ste tu... Dajte izvještavajte o simptomima i ishodu! Javite se koji put na topicu: Nakon transfera. Nadam se da ćemo se u Petrovoj idući put sresti sa trbusima!
Ja sam s vama bila samo na punkciji... Aspiraciju sam imala drugi dan, tako da je i transfer bio dan poslije.

----------


## miga24

Honeybee, belma baš mi je drago što ste se i vi javile!!! 
Honeybee - ja se osijećam sasvim normalno, dapaće mislim da ovaj put betu neću ni dočekati. Trbuh me bolio cijelu noć a i prištići su mi poćeli izbijati tako da mislim da je menga pred vratima...Bojim se da ni ovaj put ništa...
Belma - ne znam ali meni nije normalno da imaš bolove još uvijek...Meni je tako bilo prošli put pa sam nakon 5 dana od transfera završila u bolnici sa hiperstimulacijom. Možda ne bi bilo zgorega da se javiš sestri Gogi preko telefona pa da vidiš kaj će ti ona reći...Ne mora biti ništa, ali ono predostrožnosti radi.
Ja više ne mirujem strogo. Ne usisavam, ne nosim ništa teško i nastojim se previše ne sagnjati ni čučati ali ostalo sve je više manje normala.
Betu ću definitivno raditi 8.7. u petak jer sam od ponedjeljka na godišnjem a nakon svega ovog mi zbilja treba i psihićki i fizički odmor i ne želim propustiti ni dana više na čekanje nećeg što tako očito ovaj put neće doći.

----------


## honeybee

Ma i ja sam dosta pesimistična jer se ništa ne dešava, nikakvi simptomi - veliko ništa. U iskušenju sam bila da probam s testom prije bete, al za sad se odupirem. Na betu ću 11.7., isto ako izdržim do tada.

----------


## miga24

Ne znam. Ja test imam doma uvijek ali nisam ga još upotrijebila od kada sam u postupku. Nekak me frka da ga ne napravim i bude pozitivan a onda beta ispadne jadna ili bude biokemijska trudnoća ili kaj ja više znam kaj sve može biti i onda se samo još trostruko više razočaram...Dosta mi je razočaranja (a tek sam praktički poćela  :Razz: ).

----------


## Desideria

Sretno Ježić

----------


## sanja1

Belma3,Honeybee :Bye: ,hej curke,baš je fora što smo se i na forumu našle.Moji simptomi su isti kao i prethodna 3 puta pa sam stoga skeptična,no bumo vidli,šta je tu je :Grin: .

----------


## miga24

Martina3108 nadam se da je brojka koju si željela danas ugledati prisutna...Sretno!

----------


## martina3108

Miga 24 hvala ti na lijepim željama ali beta mi je negativna, točnije 0.01   :Sad:  

M. još nije došla...  Idem dalje u 9. mjesecu, ponovo stimulacija! Biti će to sigurno treća sreća!

----------


## ježić

*martina3108*, žao mi je  :Love: . Puno sreće ti želim u jesenskom postupku!

----------


## miga24

Baš mi je žao...Biti će sigurno treća sreća! :Smile: 
Meni je m. došla tek 10-tak dana poslije bete u prvom postupku...Kažu da to zna biti zbog utrića.
Ništa, sada se opusti malo i onda na jesen u nove pobjede.

----------


## martina3108

Miga24 rukovoditi ću se tvojim savjetom i biti će sexa do besvijesti ovo ljeto  :Laughing:  , nikad se ne zna...  Bilo bi mi i više nego drago prepustiti svoje mjesto na listi za lijekove nekoj drugoj curi koja se isto bori za svoj smotuljak  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Martina baš mi je žao :Love: ,ali super da već planiraš dalje,ma bit će jednom i nama :Smile: .

----------


## Desideria

Martina 3108 žao mi je

----------


## belma3

Bok cure!
Sinoć sam malo istraživala i ispostavilo se da puno cura ima bolove upravo kada se embrij implantira,tako da to smatraju dobrim znakom.E sada...svako je slučaj za sebe.Bilo kako bilo meni je danas puno bolje pa se nadam da je doktorica stvarno u pravu.Bolovi su puno blaži i rijeđi pa se nadam da će skroz prestati.
Miga-hvala ti na savjetu.Šta se tiče testa za trudnoću,mislim da slobodno možeš napraviti jer kažu da ako on pokaže pozitivno da je to sigurno.Kažu da može pogriješiti samo kod pokazivanja negativnog rezultata i to samo zato što ne može detektirati jako nizak bhcg.Tako sam barem čula.
Honeybee,i ja cu na betu 11.7.Ko zna,možda se sretnemo.
Sanja,toplo se nadam da ovaj put griješiš što se tiče simptoma!Kako bilo uskoro ćemo znati istinu.Još malo...
Zaboravila sam reći,Miga prištići ne znače uvijek mengu.Kad sam bila trudna oprištavila sam se tako da sam izgledala kao pubertetlija.Nema odustajanja do kraja!
Martina-žao mi je.Ali moram reći ovo-svaka čast na pozitivnom držanju!
Veeeliki pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## taca70

Martina3108, sekundarne IVF-ove je najbolje ne primati k srcu jer je uspjesnost premala da bi se emotivno jos i na to trosili. Imas vremena da se opustis i pripremis za 9.mj.

----------


## frodo

cure,svima kojima nije uspjelo ( još ) šaljem jedan  :Love: , samo budite uporne i jednom će sigurno biti !
svima koje čekaju betu želim pozitivan rezultat  :Smile: ,da sve odreda počnete se žaliti na višak kila i ostalo...
*Sanja* , simptomi ne znače ništa... :Wink: 

ja jučer primila svoj prvi Zoladex,sad čekam simptome poput živčanoće, valunga  :Grin:

----------


## Vanchriban

martina3108, baš mi je žao, pripremaj se sad za plodnu jesen  :Smile: 

Pisala sam maloprije i na inseminaciji pa kopiram svoj post ovdje:

Kod mene danas šok za šokom: podignem nalaz jutrošnje bete kad ono 5 750,20! Malo mi je to izgledalo visoko al dobro. Odem sestri Ireni a kaže ona meni jeste svjesni da bi to mogli bit dvojčeki? :Smile:  Pozitivan šok!
Uglavnom, rekla je nek dođem u petak ujutro na uzv, bit će doktor Šprem il netko drugi da me pogleda ( pola ih je na nekom kongresu a počeli su i godišnji.) Prerano je za otkucaje srca al da vide koliko je odmakla trudnoća i gestacijsku i to.
Van sebe sam, tko će dočekat petak!
I da, jel mogu na taj uzv s uputnicom za folikulometriju? imam doma dvije neupotrebljene pa da ne plazim bezveze ginu po uputnice. Il da odem po nove?

----------


## ježić

Vanch, pa to je sjajno! To mora da su dvojčeki! Sretno na ultrazvuku u petak, a za uputnicu stvarno ne znam, valjda će se javiti netko pametniji.

----------


## Vanchriban

Nemam pojma, znam samo da je visoka a koliko je visoka s duplićima bi nam mogao reći netko tko ih ima  :Smile: 

Mislim da ću glumit krumpir i otići s tim uputnicama koje imam, trebale bi biti dobre.

----------


## mimi81

Vanchriban čestitke za uspjeh!
Frodo sretno sa zoladexom!
Sanja držim fige za veliku betu!

----------


## honeybee

Belma3, ma ja sam ti tamo odmah u ponedjeljak ujutro!  :Smile:  U petak idem po uputnicu i dodatnu dozu utrića, a u ponedjeljak sam pred laboratorijem prije nego svane  :Laughing: 
Planiram krajem tjedna probat i sa testom...
Simptomi - 0 bodova. Ja sam isto imala dosta bolova nakon aspiracije, sad se to poprilično smirilo. Tu i tamo me malo probode... Dnevna temperatura obavezno je preko 37, i to je sve.
Tamo na odbrojavanju sam vidjela da nas je puno koje čekamo betu isti dan... Bit će napeto.... A iskreno se nadam da ćemo popraviti statistiku Petrove na popisu ostvarenih trudnoća!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## belma3

Honeybee,onda se sigurno vidimo,ja uputnicu već imam.Jedva čekam ponedjeljak popodne.Čak sam sanjala rezultate bete i moram ti reći da je broj bio jaaako visok,hahaha
Ne sekiraj se zbog simptoma,oni se ionako najčešće pojave kada je menga već zakasnila.A povišena temperatura ostaje tokom čitave trudnoće.Glavu gore,izdržaćemo.I slažem se da bi bilo vrijeme da popravimo statistiku!
Čestitke Vanchriban!!! 
Što se tiče uputnice pripazi samo da nije starija od mjesec dana.
Pozdrav svima :Very Happy:

----------


## martina3108

Cure hvala svima na podršci! U očekivanju sam plodne jeseni  :Smile: 

Svim čekalicama želim betu do neba!

A ti *Vanchriban*uživaj u svojim blizancima - sigurna sam da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

> Ha jednom sa nekim mora i početi!


Vanch - a kaj sam ti ja već rekla ranije? Evo kopiram svoj post od ranije. Sretno ženo!! :Very Happy: 

Ja sam od jučer koma. Izgledam ko pubertetlija (kao inače ne izgledam...Ko mi je ono spomenuo srednju školu?Honey? :Laughing: ), želudac me boli, jajnici me bole - zapravo ne znam šta me ne boli...Hrana -fuj. Mučnina strašna. A divljanje hormona ili pms šta god da bilo je neizdrživo. Ne mogu prestati plakati. Ma ne znam koji mi je bog...Ovo nisam ja i sve me to malo izluđuje. Fascinantno mi je kako ti zapravo svaki novi postupak može biti totalno drugačije iskustvo. Kao da već nisam bila. Sve drugačije!
Belma - drago mi je da ti je bolje jer zadnje kaj ikome treba kroz sve ovo je još i hiperstimulacija!Kod tebe hoćemo isto bar dvojke!Si čula? :Cool: 
Honey i sanja pusa i mislim na sve vas tri i želim isto kao i honey - popraviti postotak trudnoća u petrovoj!

----------


## honeybee

[QUOTE=miga24;1919320]

Ja sam od jučer koma. Izgledam ko pubertetlija (kao inače ne izgledam...Ko mi je ono spomenuo srednju školu?Honey? :Laughing: ), želudac me boli, jajnici me bole - zapravo ne znam šta me ne boli...Hrana -fuj. Mučnina strašna. A divljanje hormona ili pms šta god da bilo je neizdrživo. Ne mogu prestati plakati. Ma ne znam koji mi je bog...Ovo nisam ja i sve me to malo izluđuje. Fascinantno mi je kako ti zapravo svaki novi postupak može biti totalno drugačije iskustvo. Kao da već nisam bila. Sve drugačije!
QUOTE]

Meni ovo miriši na frišku trudnicu  :Smile:   Brzo će doći petak - NAVIJAM ZA TEBE!  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Miga i meni ovo miriši na trudnoću :Klap: .
Vanchi super za možebitne dupliće :Yes: .

----------


## miga24

Ma curke meni vam je ovak uvijek kada trebam dobiti (nije ni čudo s obzirom da je to hm...jednom godišnje... ako. :Laughing: ). Hvala što mislite na mene.

----------


## belma3

Miga,slažem se sa svima!Mislim da će tvoj toliko najavljivani "odmor" malo pričekati!Držim ti fige!!!
Ipak se malo opet primiri,bez težih kućanskih poslova.I hvala ti na lijepim željama,bilo bi super.Ja se još ne usuđujem previše nadati...
Ma koga lažem-sve se mi uvijek nadamo!
Stanje je sve napetije,dani sporo prolaze.Još samo malo pa ćemo znati...
Pozdrav svima

----------


## anakob

Dali znate kad se vrača prof.Vrčić sa puta

----------


## taca70

Anakob, vratio se jucer a danas je u bolnici.

----------


## anakob

Sutra imam aspiraciju pa me zanima dali mi ipak bude on

----------


## Vanchriban

anakob, sutra ili kad već je i neki kongres, ja dolazim na uzv i rekla mi je sestra Irena u utorak da pola doktora već nema ili radi tog kongresa ili radi godišnjih. Rekla mi je da će mi vjerojatno dr. Šprem uzv napraviti.

----------


## miga24

Curke moje, ja danas napravila kućni test i negativan je a od podne imam i nekakav smečkasti iscjedak. Tako da je moje išćekivanje gotovo. Hvala bogu - skoro sam se živa pojela. Sutra radim betu ako menga ne krene čisto da je imam i da zaokružim i taj drugi postupak. Jutros sam isplakala kaj sam imala i sada se pakiram za more. Javim vam još sutra kolika je jadna beta bila.
Svima želim puuuuuunoooo sreće i pratiti ću vas! Pusa mojim curama s postupka! :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Miga žao mi je :Love: ,ali eto nažalost i ja prijavljujem smeđi iscjedak tj.početak menstruacije,opet nisam čak ni betu dočekala,pozvizdit ću.Ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz sve snage da im ovo bude uspješan i zadnji postupak.Odo se još malo isplakat,ah.Miga uživaj na moru.

----------


## Snekica

Cure, žao mi je!!!  :Sad: 
Sanja, hoćeš ipak i betu vaditi? Isplači se, a onda hrabro naprijed!  :Love: 
Miga, more će ti taman malo odvratiti misli od svega! 
Iako sam promjenila kliniku, stalno vas čitam i pišem, makar slabije nego prije. Možda će nam promjena uroditi plodom, kažu da je svaka promjena dobrodošla, pa se vodim za time. Ali ne mogu se maknuti od vas, pa ne mogu!

----------


## miga24

Sanjice zlato, samo plači. Ja ću sigurno još koju suzu spustiti kad dođem na more, odahnem i vidim svoju familiju koji nas već željno dolje išćekuje. Moja majka je ovaj put to dosta teško primila jer je nekak bila uvjerena da je ovaj put onaj pravi. Tako da će biti plaća definitivno! I imaš potpuno pravo - mislim to stvarno nije u redu!! Još si ti ženo potpuno zdrava!! Ali biti će Sanjice - mora biti!!Biti ćeš mi stalno u mislima i biti će sve u redu - 5 put je sigurno dobitni! :Very Happy: 
Honey - kaj sa tvojim kućnim testom? Jesi li odlučila hoćeš li ga raditi ili ne?
Belma - kak tvoji bolovi - jesu li prestali? Ima li kakvih simptoma :Very Happy: ?
Senkice sretno na zimu!

----------


## honeybee

Miga, Sanja, nije meni to još gotovo... Pročitajte topic nakon transfera i još jedna statistika kolika bhcg na koji dan poslije transfera... Nevjerojatno kakvi se sve obrati dešavaju... Nekoliko cura je već oplakalo postupak zbog krvi i iscjedaka pa se ispostavilo da je trudnoća... Miga, zar nemaš tamo gdje ideš na more nekakav veći grad gdje postoji laboratorij ili dom zdravlja ili bilo što da obaviš ipak betu kasnije?
Ja sam radila test danas, i moram priznat da nemam pojma što bi rekla. Pojavila se famozna druga crtica, ali tako jadna i slaba - jedva vidljiva... A imam najosjetljivije testove koji postoje (10 nešto/nešto :Smile:  Čudno mi je isto da je tako slab 10 dpt... Isto se bojim da je biokemijska... Ali ne odustajem do ponedjeljka... Baš zbog cura koje su iz naizgled gotove situacije ipak dobile svoje bebice... Kad beta kaže svoje, onda ću odustat!

----------


## ježić

> ...Iako sam promjenila kliniku, stalno vas čitam i pišem, makar slabije nego prije. Možda će nam promjena uroditi plodom, kažu da je svaka promjena dobrodošla, pa se vodim za time. Ali ne mogu se maknuti od vas, pa ne mogu!


*Snekice*, samo ti navrati k nama kad god hoćeš.  :Kiss:  A ja vjerujem da će u 11. mjesecu ispod ove podvučene crte stajati sasvim drugačiji rezultat!

*sanja, miga* žao mi je cure, ali se slažem s honeybee; dok beta ne kaže svoje, ja ne bih digla ruke do kraja.

*honeybee*, koliko ja znam, bilo kakva druga crtica, makar i jako slaba, znači trudnoću. Ako ti je to 10dpt, onda nije uopće čudno da je crtica slaba. Lijepo i ti izvadi betu, pa da onda pošteno čestitamo! Sretno!

----------


## sanja1

Miga :Kiss: .Sneki znaš da mi volimo kad nam ti svratiš :Yes: .
Honeybee druga crta je druga crta,kako god svijetla bila :Smile: .

----------


## miga24

> Honeybee druga crta je druga crta,kako god svijetla bila.


Ovo potpisujem i željno iščekujem krasnu betu! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Kaj se tiče laba na moru - vjerujem da ga Šibenik ima ali ako beta sutra (12 dan nakon transfera) bude nikakva onda će nažalost takva i ostati i 14 ili 15 dan. Tako da stvarno nemam šta čekati. Sutra ću imati sve na pismeno i to je to. Moj m još ne odustaje ali ja sam 100 posto sigurna da je gotovo. Kažem, znala sam od samog transfera da neće biti dobro - Sanjica zna kakva sam bila...Nema veze. Biti će bolje. :Cool:

----------


## sanja1

Migić ja ti ipak iz sveg  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te beta ugodno iznenadi danas :Yes: .

----------


## Sela

*Sanjic* jel je dosla m? :Love: 
A kam nam je otisla *Sneki*?U KBCR?Nravno,treba se pridruziti pobjednickom timu.. :Smile: 
Malo je forumskih trudnoca iz nase bolnice. :Sad: 
Sretno svima!

----------


## Snekica

Sela, da, KBC Ri, otišla sam tamo da im malo spustim krila  :Laughing:  Mislim da je docu slabo došlo kad je čuo o mojim neuspjesima, zato me i stavio tek za 11mj.  :Laughing:  Ali opet, oduševio me kad mi je rekao da na 5dc imam vodeći folikul od 15mm, i još nekoliko manjih  :Shock:

----------


## Sela

To si isla na UZV odmah nakon stimuliranog?Neka,neka,covjek ide za srecom,pa ce i tebi mozda Ri biti sretnija!

----------


## suzzie2

*Sanja* draga, stvarno mi je žao :Sad: ! *S**ela* ​ne znam više šta bih rekla na neuspjehe naše klinike, to me stvarno rastužuje!

----------


## Snekica

Sela, ne, to sam išla prošli tjedan, a u postupku sam bila još u 3.mj.! Zato smo se svi i šokirali. Pozitivno, naravno!

----------


## frodo

*Sanja,miga*,baš ste me rastužile :Crying or Very sad: ...a tako sam bila sigurna da će konačno biti nešto.............a k ..agu
sad se isplačite,pokušaje uživati u ljetu,a onda opet u borbu :Love: 
jednom će sigurno uspjeti! :Yes: 
*,honeybee*,mislim da je to-to,i ja sam u prvoj trudnoći 12.dan nakon et imala jedva vidljivu crticu :Smile: 
*Snekice*,držim fige najesen :Yes:

----------


## ježić

*Vanchriban*, kako je bilo?

----------


## honeybee

*Miga* kakva je beta?
*Sanja* jel to došla vještica?  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Belma*, gdje si, kako se ti držiš?
Frodo, Ježić - hvala na potpori! Ma znam da i slabija crta znači trudnoću, ali ipak malo paničarim... Preslaba mi je za tako jak test. A i nikakvih simptoma nemam. Frodo, jesi ti imala kakvih simptoma prije bete?
Sutra ću ponovit test, pa ću možda biti i trunkicu pametnija... A uputnicu za betu sam izvadila, čeka ponedjeljak...
Doista, čini mi se da je malo trudnica iz naše klinike... Što mislite zašto je tako? Ili ih veći broj zatrudni pa im se više ne da javljat  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Općenito je mali broj forumašica na ovoj temi, a još manje ih je trudno  :Sad:  neznam u čemu je problem, ali očito je da nešto baš ne štima. 
Sad ćeš ti popraviti malo prosjek!
Sanja  :Love: . Sjednite na motor i malo dođite na more da odmorite dušu i tijelo (ok, tijelo baš ne ali bar dušu), čekam vas!

----------


## miga24

Beta čista nula. Kao što rekoh. Menga još nije stigla. Pusa svima i pratim vas sa mora! :Cool:

----------


## Snekica

Žao mi je! Odmori na moru, sad ti to zaista treba!  :Bye:

----------


## honeybee

Miga, što da kažem, žao mi je... Za tebe sam imala tako dobar osjećaj...
Želim ti odličan provod na moru, da se opustiš, odmoriš, i vratiš spremna za idući pokušaj...
Vas tri ste mi bile odlična ekipa u nimalo lijepoj situaciji, drago mi je što sam vas upoznala, i bit ću jako sretna kad uspijete...

----------


## belma3

Miga,žao mi je!!!Ne znam šta da ti kažem,znam da je grozno.Nekako sam se nadala da ćemo ovaj put sve biti pozitivne.
Ja sam isto prestravljena,nekoliko dana sam bila relativno mirna a danas opet imam onaj prokleti osjećaj približavajuće menge.Nadam se da ću izdržati do ponedjeljka.
Sanja,nadam se da još nisi dobila!Možda je lažno krvarenje.Slažem se sa Honeybee,probaj izdržati do kraja.Drži se!
Ovo stvarno više nema smisla.Kada će nama zasjati sunce?
Honeybee,čestitam!!!Ti si trenutno jedina ostvarila cilj.Kada kućni test pokaže trudnoću onda je sigurno.Vidimo se na beti,doći ću čak i ako dobijem da vidim da li je uopće bilo nešto.
Pozdrav svima!!!
A tebi Miga  želim dug i divlji odmor!!!

----------


## Desideria

Miga jako sam tužna zbog tebe.
Honeybee molim se da ti beta bude pozitivna da nam svima daš nadu.

----------


## frodo

*Honeybee*,prije testa me boluckalo kao da ću dobiti svaki tren,nikakvih simptoma,ama baš ništa...
i bila je tako blijeda crtica da sam mislila da sam umislila pa sam trčala u prizemlje da mi i svekrva potvrdi da vidi tu drugu crticu
ma trudna si :Yes: 
*Sanja*,kako si mi danas ti,jesi dobila m? :Love: 
*Miga*sretan put :Bye:

----------


## sanja1

Nakon 2 dana smeđeg krenula je jučer m ali još nije baš skroz onako kako treba,trudna nisam ziher,napravila sam test i naravno,minus ko kuća,ali šta je tu je,strpljen spašen-rekli bi naši stari,samo neznam da li su prolazili kroz ovo :Undecided: .
Honeybee,belma baš se veselim vašim betama,mora neko podići prosjek našoj maloj aspirativno-punkcijskoj grupici :Grin: .
Miga,Frodo,Sela,Suzzie,Sneki...i ostale cure :Kiss: .

----------


## Desideria

Sanja, i ja sam  jutros dobila m.( 10.DPT) :Crying or Very sad: 
Da bar netko hoće uspjeti iz kao što si ti rekla naše male aspirativne  - punkcijske  grupe .

----------


## sanja1

Aj Desideria baš mi je žao,ali ako ti još nije krenula krv nego samo smeđarenje,ima šanse,ja ti držim fige i na rukama i na nogama.Neznam kaj je s tom Petrovom,jako malo ima uspjeha,baš bezveze :Mad: .

----------


## taca70

Curke, pratim vas i zao mi je zbog neuspjeha ali evo da javim da je moja dobra prijateljica petrovka (neke od vas su ju upoznale) je ostala trudna iz prirodnjaka. Iza nje su 3 stim. IVF-a i 4 pokusaja prirodnjaka s jednim ET-om. Znam da nas sve povremeno uhvati malodusnost ali cuda se ipak nekome dogadaju.

----------


## suzzie2

> Curke, pratim vas i zao mi je zbog neuspjeha ali evo da javim da je moja dobra prijateljica petrovka (neke od vas su ju upoznale) je ostala trudna iz prirodnjaka. Iza nje su 3 stim. IVF-a i 4 pokusaja prirodnjaka s jednim ET-om. Znam da nas sve povremeno uhvati malodusnost ali cuda se ipak nekome dogadaju.


Ajme, ovo mi je skroz uljepšalo dan! Posebno ako se radi o tvojoj Petrovki, koju smo upoznali na kavi, a koju sam jednom kasnije izgnjavila na Zvijezdi! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1

Kakva super vijest,čestitke frendici :Very Happy: .

----------


## Desideria

:Love: Baš si draga Sanja, daješ  mi nadu a i sama si u svojim problemima.
Znam da nije propast svijeta ali ja sam se ponadala, visoko sam poletjela pa je zbog toga ovaj pad još bolniji.Malo ću se sabrati, dati si vremena  (još sam luda od stimulacije) pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje jer imam 3 j.s. na čuvanju u Petrovoj pa ne znam kako ide daljni postupak. Pusa svima nama hrabrim ženama  :Love:  


> Aj Desideria baš mi je žao,ali ako ti još nije krenula krv nego samo smeđarenje,ima šanse,ja ti držim fige i na rukama i na nogama.Neznam kaj je s tom Petrovom,jako malo ima uspjeha,baš bezveze.

----------


## belma3

I ja prijavljujem smeđkasti iscjedak,krv još nije krenula ali mislim da je to to.Ipak idem sutra napraviti betu da vidim je li možda nešto bilo ali nemem puno nade.
Hvala svim curama na podršci.Sanja,glavu gore.Kada se oporavimo naći ćemo se opet na novom i nadam se zadnjem pokušaju.Držim fige svima koje još imaju šanse za uspjeh!

----------


## miga24

Curke moje, pratim vas preko moba svaki dan i nadam se bar jednom uspjehu...Evo konačno sam se dokopala kompa pa rekoh da vam se malo javim...
Desideria znaš kak se veli - ko visoko leti, nisko pada - tako sam i ja prvi puta bila uvjerena da ću ja biti jedna od onih čuda kaj ostaju trudni kod prvog postupka i to barem sa dvojčekima! :Laughing:  Auuuu, al sam nisko pala....Tako da znam kako ti je trenutno.Drži se draga...
Belma i Honey - čekamo rezultate bete koji samo što nisu! :Very Happy: 
Kao što je Honey već rekla - bile ste divno društvo u grdoj situaciji i hvala vam na tome! Voljela bih da se i dalje javljate, da znam gdje ste i šta ste i u kojoj fazi...Vaš uspjeh bi me izrazito veselio i dao mi nadu i u moj. Ukoliko se ova muka mora još nastaviti, nadam se da će nam se bar putevi još koji put susresti...
Pozdrav sa kipućeg mora!

----------


## sanja1

Belma,Honeybee :Cekam: ,joj baš sam nestrpljiva.

----------


## honeybee

Evo mene.
Beta - 857  :Very Happy: 
Pokušah od ginekologice dobit uputnicu da još jednom vadim betu, ali nije dala - smatra da nije potrebno kad je tako visoka beta... Valjda ona zna...
Sad nervoza do uzv.
Cure, vama velika pusa, navijam za vas i vjerujem da ćete uspjeti!  :Wink:

----------


## Vanchriban

honeybee čestitam! jeeeeeeeee! stvarno se popravlja prosjek trudnoća u petrovoj  :Smile: 

Ja vam kopiram svoj post s inseminacije jer pišem na obje teme:

U petak sam doživjela pravu traumu. Dođem na uzv kod dr. Šprem i kaže mi da uz dvije gestacijske u maternici vidi nešto veličine 2 cm u lijevom jajovodu a obzirom na moju visoku betu dužni su zadržati me u bolnici radi sumnje na vanmateričnu trudnoću. Ostala sam doslovno paf. Izvadili mi novu betu u petak koja je bila 13 338 i onda sam cijeli vikend preležala uz mjerenja temperature i tlaka i provjeravanja dali krvarim. U životu me ništa nije tako prepalo. Danas sam bila na novom uzv, bili su dr. Vrčić, Šprem i Jurković. Vrčić kaže da je to u jajovodu žuto tijelo i da mu je jasno da se Šprem zabunila jer zna dosta podsjećati na vanmateričnu. Imam jedan plod s otkucajima srca (već??) i jednu gestacijsku koja je zasad prazna al nemora biti da će ostati prazna  I pustili me doma i sad sam dotrčala odmah javiti vam se. Zvala sam maloprije da čujem kolika je beta koju su mi jutros izvadili al nije još stigao nalaz pa ću ujutro zvati.

----------


## Snekica

Wooow, Vanch, čestitam ti na  :Heart:  i sve vibre šaljem za drugo  :Heart:  
Honeybee, koji ti je dnt? Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
Nakon čestog "špotanja" neki se vrag ipak pokrenuo u Petrovoj, i jako mi je drago zbog toga!!!  :Klap:

----------


## sanja1

Honeybee :Very Happy:  :Sing: bravo,beta je super,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude školski do kraja :Yes: .
Vanchi,sigurno si se jako prepala,hvala bogu da nije vanmaternična,evo i tebi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude super do kraja :Kiss: .

----------


## belma3

Bok cure.
Moja beta je čista 0.Dakle,ja neću popraviti prosjek.Moram priznati da sam i ja ovaj put visoko poletila,a prizemljenje je bilo bolno.
Honey,Vanch-čestitke!!!Budite dobre cure i pazite nam te mrvice.
Sanja,Miga ipak se pridružujem vama.Uspjećemo jednom,nadam se.Sada pred sobom imamo dugo,toplo ljeto...barem nešto.Uživajte.I ja se nadam da ćemo bar povremeno održavati kontakt i možda se sresti na sljedećem pokušaju.
Pusa svima :Smile:

----------


## honeybee

> honeybee čestitam! jeeeeeeeee! stvarno se popravlja prosjek trudnoća u petrovoj 
> 
>  Imam jedan plod s otkucajima srca (već??) i jednu gestacijsku koja je zasad prazna al nemora biti da će ostati prazna  I pustili me doma i sad sam dotrčala odmah javiti vam se. Zvala sam maloprije da čujem kolika je beta koju su mi jutros izvadili al nije još stigao nalaz pa ću ujutro zvati.


Hvala Vanchi! Čestitam na  :Heart: 
Koji je tebi dpt?

[QUOTE=Snekica;1922629
Honeybee, koji ti je dnt? Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
Nakon čestog "špotanja" neki se vrag ipak pokrenuo u Petrovoj, i jako mi je drago zbog toga!!![/QUOTE]

Hvala! Danas je 14 dpt! Nadam se da će na jesen Petrova nadoknaditi ovaj prvi dio godine!




> Honeybee bravo,beta je super,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude školski do kraja





> Bok cure.
> Moja beta je čista 0.Dakle,ja neću popraviti prosjek.Moram priznati da sam i ja ovaj put visoko poletila,a prizemljenje je bilo bolno.
> Honey,Vanch-čestitke!!!Budite dobre cure i pazite nam te mrvice.
> Sanja,Miga ipak se pridružujem vama.Uspjećemo jednom,nadam se.Sada pred sobom imamo dugo,toplo ljeto...barem nešto.Uživajte.I ja se nadam da ćemo bar povremeno održavati kontakt i možda se sresti na sljedećem pokušaju.
> Pusa svima


Sanja, Belma, cure hvala na potpori! Želim vam uspjeh već idući put!  :Yes:

----------


## Desideria

Vanch i Honey čestitke od srca :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Belmić :Love: ,baš mi je žao,šta da ti kažem draga,sve znaš i sama,jednom ćemo i mi ostale objavit veliku betu,nadam se :Yes: .
Desideria,kakvo je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## Desideria

Beta 0 a i ja se osjećam kao jedna velika 0. 
Stalno se pitam zašto se mrvice nisu primile jer mi je biolog rekao da su odlične kvalitete. Da li to kaže svima?
Danas ću zvati Petrovu i pitati kakav je daljni postupak sa ostale 3 js.

----------


## miga24

Desideria to svima kazu...   Curke trebam broj telefona na koji moramo javiti rezultat bete. sve dokumente sam ostavila u zagrebu...

----------


## Snekica

01/4604-723     Žao mi je!

----------


## sanja1

Desideria, :Love: .
Miga broj je 4604-723, :Bye: .

----------


## miga24

Honey cestitam od srca! Javljaj se i dalje!

----------


## Desideria

Drage moje hrabre curke :Smile: 
danas zvala Petrovu i dogovorili se da idem po  js u rujnu. Kažu nema bockanja, samo dođem 8 dan ciklusa, prate me UZ ,mužek da svoj doprinos i onda transfer. Ne znam jesam li dobro skužila ili sam nešto propustila? Jel ima tko kakva iskustva  s ovakvim postupkom ?

----------


## Snekica

To ti je prirodnjak, iako "podržavam" prirodnjake, oboružaj se svim mogućim ishodima 
Sretno!
Nama je dvaput js pobjegla, a jednom je došlo do punkcije, ali je folikul bio prazan  :Sad:

----------


## miga24

I mi u 9 idemo po smrzlice. Meni rekose da dodem 10 dan ciklusa. jedino kaj meni nije jasno kako to funkcionira sa zenama koje kao ja ne ovuliraju? mengu imam samo sa bebi pilulama ali ovulacije nemam... i jos pitanje - smrzlici  - jedan besplatan postupak manje ili?

----------


## ježić

*honeybee*, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!!

*Vanchriban*, čestitam na  :Heart: 

*miga24, sanja1, Desideria, belma3*, žao mi je cure  :Love:

----------


## ježić

> I mi u 9 idemo po smrzlice. Meni rekose da dodem 10 dan ciklusa. jedino kaj meni nije jasno kako to funkcionira sa zenama koje kao ja ne ovuliraju? mengu imam samo sa bebi pilulama ali ovulacije nemam... i jos pitanje - smrzlici  - jedan besplatan postupak manje ili?


Nisam sigurna za postupak s odmrznutim jajnim stanicama, ali ono što vrijedi općenito što se tiče onih famoznih 6 postupaka na teret HZZO-a: u pravilu se ne ubraja postupak, nego lijekovi koji se koriste za stimulaciju, a to su isključivo Menopur i Gonal. Znači odredba se odnosi na lijekove, ne na postupak.

Ima tu link za postupak s odmrznutim jajnim stanicama, pa probajte tamo pogledati ili pitati:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58067-T...-jajne-stanice

----------


## belma3

Miga,jesi li napomenula sestri da nemaš normalan ciklus bez lijekova?Ako nisi obavezno zovi ponovo i provjeri.Ja mislim da bi bilo logično da ti nešto daju zbog žutog tijela poslije.
Desideria žao mi je.I meni je biolog rekao da su od tri zametka dva odlična.Zato sam se nadala najmanje blizancima.
Sanja,Ježić-hvala vam cure.Bićemo mi dobro.
Ja sam danas prijavila sestri Ivi svoju "nulu" i pitala da li me može ponovo staviti na listu za lijekove,ali moraću prvo na dogovor s doktorom idući mjesec.

----------


## miga24

Ma pitala me koliko mi dana traje ciklus i da li mozda znam kada bi mi mogla biti menga u 9 mjesecu, pa sam joj rekla da stvarno ne znam jer imam cikluse samo sa pilulama. nista mi nije rekla osim da joj se onda javim 1.9.  pa dan cemo se onda dalje dogovarati. Rekla mi je da pocetkom 9 mj. nema doktora jer svi idu na nekakav kongres ili nesto na brijune - eto cisto informacije radi.

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi! 
Već dvije godine neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj onemogućeno je optimalno liječenje, liječenje po svjetskim standardima. Iako smo se nadali da će do sada glas razuma prevladati - očito razuma, volje i hrabrosti nema dovoljno. 

Ovim putem vas sve pozivam da, kao mali znak borbe protiv nepravde, promijenite svoj avatar. To je tek mali korak, vrlo jednostavan, ali pokazuje da nam je stalo, da smo tu, svjesni, da se borimo.
Avatare možete preuzeti u sljedećim albumima:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110592598235041917098/103201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCxns7SsJewqwE&feat=direc  tlink
http://public.fotki.com/jezic/avatar/
Hvala vam puno!
Molim vas promijenite avatare i na ostalim forumima, društvenim mrežama, pozovite prijatelje da učine isto....
I mali korak je korak naprijed...

----------


## Desideria

Hvala na informaciji


> To ti je prirodnjak, iako "podržavam" prirodnjake, oboružaj se svim mogućim ishodima 
> Sretno!
> Nama je dvaput js pobjegla, a jednom je došlo do punkcije, ali je folikul bio prazan

----------


## tikki

Joj cure... Ova naša tema je tako jako prožeta neuspjesima... Baš tužno  :Sad: 

Ja nakon ovog neuspjelog prirodnjaka nisam ni zvala da se probam naručiti za dalje... Stalno nekako odgađam, jer se samo živciram kad ih zovem...

----------


## Desideria

Draga Tikki, ne posustaj jer imat ćemo i  mi svoju djecu. Netko dobije sve u životu na izvoli a netko se mora izboriti  za osnovne stvari. Tako i sa djecom. Moramo biti uporne. Ja sam tek 1 X bila na IVF ( neuspješnom),već danima se osjećam grozno, razmišljam da li nastaviti ili ne  a onda se sjetim jedne prekrasne žene koju sam upoznala na tansferu a koja je bila već 14X. i ne odustaje jer želi još jedno dijete. Prvo dijete je dobila od 11 X. Znači ima nade.
Draga moja telefon u ruke i zovi :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Ma ne pomišljam odustati... Samo sad malo slažemo stvari u glavi... razvijamo strategiju  :Smile:  hvala desiderija na podršci  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ježić

*tikki*, sad treba napuniti baterije preko ljeta i onda u novu borbu! Sretno!

----------


## mimi81

Dobro jutro! :Coffee: 

Da li netko zna od kad počinje raditi Petrova postupke? Kad im završava g.o.?

----------


## Sela

Kolovoz rade samo za trudnice,znaci 1.9.

----------


## nana0501

evo i mene ja sam kod doc. šprem i trebam se javiti sa nalazom endokrinologa u 10mj pa cemo dogovoriti postupak jer inseminacija je jedna bila ali neuspjela  :Sad:

----------


## luna1

super popravlja se prosjek turudnica,,,,nadam se da će tako ostat za nas ekipu za jesen a bit će nas puno

----------


## nana0501

zvala sam danas i rekli su mi da dodem u 11mj prvi utorak kod doc šprem ako sad  ovi klomifeni i ciljani ne uspiju. mm mora ponovit sgram taj dan i onda idemo opet na inseminaciju

----------


## miga24

Desideria  i tikki - hrabro u nove pohode i to je sve šta vam mogu reći...
Honey kako si? Kada je UZV?

----------


## honeybee

Hej Miga!
Ma koma, prvi uzv jučer - odmah me ostavili u bolnici- sumnja na vanmaterničnu - kao ništa se ne vidi u maternici, nešto je na jajniku. Naravno, crkla sam od straha i isplakala more suza. Nakon par sati, drugi doktor i drugi uzv - ipak je trudnoća u maternici. Danas me pustili doma, ali prije toga još jedan uzv na kojem se vidi samo gestacijska vrećica bez embrionalnog odjeka. Danas  sam 5+5.
Idući uzv za tjedan dana. Sve su mi lađe potonule, bojim se blighted ovum...  :Sad:

----------


## sanja1

Honeybee,uf mora da si se isprepadala :Love: ,ali vjerujem da će sve biti u redu,ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz sveg srca da za cc 8 mj nunaš svoju bebicu :Yes: .

----------


## miga24

Honey biti ce sigurno sve u redu, sigurna sam! Smiri se i probaj pozitivno razmisljati. ali mislim stvarno, imam osjecaj da je ta umjetna samo sok na sok...nije li vanch imala slican slucaj pa je ispalo sve ok? Honey tako ce i tebi - vidjet ces. Vibram do besvijesti...

----------


## honeybee

Hvala curke!
U svakom slučaju, čak ni sa pozitivnom betom šokovi ne prestaju. Samo guraš od pregleda do pregleda. 
Nisam ni sanjala da ću nastaviti sa čestim posjetima Petrovoj.  :Sad:

----------


## Vanchriban

honey, i kod mene je bila sumnja na vanmateričnu pa je ispalo sve ok, bila sam jednako trudna kao ti tako da nemoj brinuti nego čekaj i vibraj  :Smile: 

Voljela bih da imam samo dobre vijesti ali danas sam doživjela novi šok. Ako moj današnji doživljaj ne spada na ovu temu nek moderatori premjeste. Uglavnom:
kao što znate zadržana sam radi sumnje na vanmateričnu i ispalo je sve ok. Danas dođem na kontrolu i na uzv me pregleda dr. Šprem. Sva oduševljena, sve je ok, kuca srce i vidi se, okrenula mi i monitor da vidim i isprintala sličku. Danas sam 7+3 i nosim jednu bebu veliku 1.20 cm. Pitam šta je s drugom bebom obzirom da su bile dvije gestacijske, kaže ona ništa, samo je jedna beba, sve ok, kontrola za 3 tjedna, da mi sličku i spraši me van.
U 2 popodne odlazim na wc stavit utriće kad šok: iscjedak boje turske kave, znači smeđ i rijedak, nije krv nego nešto smeđe. Smrznem se od glave do pete, zovem svog gina i pitam ga šta da radim obzirom na situaciju i činjenicu da sam pred nepuna 4 sata došla iz petrove gdje mi je rečeno da je sve ok. kaže on da dođem. Odem tamo i on pogleda sliku od uzv-a i vidi na njoj hematom. pa mislim kvragu?!? Zar ga nije onda i Špremica ziher vidjela?
Kaže mi da mirujem, može potrajati do 3 dana iscjedak i može se čak ponoviti, to je uobičajeno za trudnoću do 10 tjedna. Idem njemu u utorak na prvi redovni pregled pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje, dotad sam prikovana doma za kauč.

I sad ja vas pitam, jel normalno da Šprem to nije vidjela? I jeli normalno ako je vidjela da me nije upozorila? Samo su me se htjeli na brzinu riješit što mi se ne sviđa i gubim povjerenje u tu ustanovu. Da ne kažem da me unatoč svemu cijelo vrijeme kopa da li sam trebala otić svomza  ginu il u petrovu na hitnu? Mojoj mami se diže kosa na glavi od svega što joj ispričam, imala je tri trudnoće i nikad ni kap ničeg nije ugledala na gaćicama, kaže da bi šiznula odavno na mom mjestu.

Šta mislite i jel netko doživio slično?
I naravno, cijelo vrijeme me strah za mrvu i što će ispasti iz svega...

----------


## taca70

> Samo su me se htjeli na brzinu riješit što mi se ne sviđa i gubim povjerenje u tu ustanovu. ...


Pored  izbora ustanove jako je vazno u njoj odabrati doktora koji nam ulijeva povjerenje i koji ce znati na vrijeme reagirati kada se nesto zakomplicira. Mislim da je dobro malo izanalizirati koliko pacijenata ceka kojeg doktora i sta o njemu govore. Hematom nije nimalo neuobicajen ali mora biti pod nadzorom.

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro jutro!

Dr. Šprem nije moj doktor, ja sam pacijentica dr. Baldani.
Meni je ovdje nevjerojatnija činjenica što pretpostavljam da je sto posto vidjela hematom a nije me na to upozorila, to mi je stvarno traljavo. A obzirom da radi dok je moja dr. na godišnjem mislim da bi joj trebala biti identična obaveza prema svim pacjentima a ne samo vlastitim.

----------


## taca70

Vanchriban, ne mislim da je u pitanju drugaciji odnos prema pacijentima koji nisu njeni. Ljudi jednostavno nemaju isti pristup poslu a vjerujem da nije obratila paznju na hematom. Ovisi gdje se nalazi i koliko je uocljiv pa ako nije malo detaljnije pogledala UZV, lako da joj je promakao. Uglavnom, dobro je da si otisla svom ginu.

----------


## Snekica

> Vanchriban, ne mislim da je u pitanju drugaciji odnos prema pacijentima koji nisu njeni. Ljudi jednostavno nemaju isti pristup poslu a vjerujem da nije obratila paznju na hematom. Ovisi gdje se nalazi i koliko je uocljiv pa ako nije malo detaljnije pogledala UZV, lako da joj je promakao. Uglavnom, dobro je da si otisla svom ginu.


Potpisujem! A traljavost je jedan od mojih razloga mjenjanja Klinike.  :Sad:  A šteta, jer su mi u početku bili svi tako dobri, ali tek kasnije s vremenom počneš kužiti šta i kako funkcionira.

----------


## miga24

Ja sam isto pacijentica doc Baldani, ali ono što mene nervira je da je baš i ne viđam...Sada u drugom postupku svi su prčkali po meni osim nje. Vidla sam je možda samo na jednom ultrazvuku...Ne znam, otišla sam u Petrovu na preporuku stručne osobe ali ne mogu reći da sam super ekstra zadovoljna...

----------


## taca70

Ja s tim nemam problema. Znam da je moj doktor svako jutro oko pola 8 na UZV i skoro uvijek dode tocno iako se znalo desiti i da dosta kasni ali dode. Osim toga, skoro sve punkcije i transfere mi je on radio, osim ako je vikend pa da nije dezurni.

----------


## miga24

Honey, javi se kada ćeš znati nešto novo... Vibram :Love: !

----------


## sanja1

> Honey, javi se kada ćeš znati nešto novo... Vibram!


I ja isto~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Vanchriban

Jutro cure!

Nakon onog hematoma od petka, jučer mi je na uzv-u gin uočio još dva stara hematoma iza posteljice tako da sam sada na čuvanju trudnoće i ne vraćam se više raditi. Ne moram strogo mirovati al kaže da lagano šetam, ništa ne forsiram i nema seksa još barem 2 tjedna. Plod je u redu,beba je 1.67 cm velika ( moja palčica  :Smile: ) i ostalo je sve dobro. Ostajem na utrogestanima dok ne izađem iz 12 tjedna a za dalje on misli da nebude potrebno. Sad još samo da preživim 4 tjedna bez ekstra šokova.
I da, termin mi je 09.03.2012.
Pitali su me jučer kod mog gina gdje mislim voditi trudnoću, rekla sam zasad kod njega iako bi se voljela vidjeti s dr. Baldani a uopće u biti pojma nemam kako ide te procedure i dal mogu ić oboma?

----------


## mimi81

Vanchriban, Honeybee puno sreće cure i da trudnoća prođe uredno i mirno!

Ja sam napokon nakon Zoladexa dobila m i sad se nadam da ću uskoro u uspješni i zadnji postupak... :Cool:

----------


## honeybee

Kod mene nema dobrih vijesti. Bila sam na uzv sa 6+4 i i dalje se ne vidi embrionalni odjek. Još me očekuje jedno vađenje bete i uzv idući tjedan, i vjerojatno kiretaža  :Sad:   - jer sad bi bilo potrebno čudo da sve ipak bude ok...

----------


## Snekica

Honey, neznam šta bi rekla  :Sad:  osim da ti želim da konačno bude odjeka majkar i jako velikim čudom!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Mimi, bravo! Za dobitni postupak!!! :Smile: 
Sanja1, 5. će biti bingo, vidjeti ćeš. I meni i tebi!  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Vanchi puno sreće do kraja i nadam se bez ijednog šoka :Yes: .
Honeybee :Love: ,nadat ćemo se da je čudo ipak moguće :Heart: .

----------


## nety

Jucer sam bila u Petrovoj naruciti se za novi postupak Bila je sestra Irena i mogu reci smao za nju da je stvarno izuzetno zlatna i divna Bas ima pravi pristup 
Tocnije ne za postupak za njega sam vec narucena nego za lijekove za 9 mj
Moram ponoviti markere na HIV i Hepatitis Dajte pls recite gdje se to još osim u Petrovoj moze obaviti Negdje sam procitala da se to gore negdje na Zvjezdi moze obaviti da samo dodes i nema cekanja i vise nemogu naci gdje sam to procitala

----------


## mimi81

Kopiram poruku od AuroreBlu, radi se o markerima za hiv, hepatitis i sifilis, ako nekome zatreba:

Korisna informacija za ponavljače ovih markera (kao i za one koji ih prvi put vade) je da ih, osim u Zavodu za transfuziju (Petrova 3) gdje se morate naručiti i čekati, možete izvaditi i u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo, Mirogojska 18, soba 12 - i to: bez naručivanja i bez čekanja (ja sam bila jutros jedina), praktički cijeli radni dan: od 7.30h do 15h. Nalazi su gotovi za 10-15 dana, i isto tako se mogu podići cijeli dan.

----------


## nety

Hvala puno Jednostavnije mi je neckati i nenarucivati se jer m mi radi u smjenama i neznamo nikad kad ce moci Ovak se sma zaletim i obavimo to

----------


## kata.klik

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66892-D...=1#post1932081  ajde cure malo zavirite tu....nije tako strašno niko nikog neće pojest za ručak.... barem recite da vam je stalo do promjena

----------


## Vanchriban

Honey jel ti beta do sad rasla ili stagnira? Vibram da bude sve ok, javi nam obavezno što se događa!

----------


## nety

kad sam prvi put krenula veselila sam se svemu ...sad se ne veselim nicem jer znam sta me ceka  :Sad: ..ali nada je tu
Kad sam jucer bila naruciti se za lijekove sestra Irena me trazila u tekici i mogu vam reci da je jedno 4 lista okrenula dok me nasla Bogme je guzva 
Jeli zna tko kako narucuju ...npr ak neko se ide sad naruciti za kad te naruce?

----------


## honeybee

> Honey jel ti beta do sad rasla ili stagnira? Vibram da bude sve ok, javi nam obavezno što se događa!


Vnachi, beta mi je u potpisu. Do sada je rasla pravilno i poprilično je visoka. Ponovit ću je u petak. Moj ginekolog se čak čudi što je tako visoka, po njegovom bi kod blighted ovuma trebala davno prestati rasti... Zato se on još nada da će se nešto promijeniti. Ali prema izrazu lica doktora u Petrovoj koji su me gledali - ne daju mi puno nade... 
Iskreno, ako ću ići opet u postupak, ozbiljno razmišljam da se ne dam tako rano na uzv... Toliko muke, nerviranja i plača... A dovoljno bi bilo i da odem u 8 tj., isto bi završilo, ali bi si uštedila svu ovu muku zadnja 3 tjedna. Kad se sjetim samo da su me ostavili u bolnici zbog vanmaternične, sad ovo... Cure koje prirodnim putem zatrudne ne idu tako rano na pregled, i pošteđene su svih ovih stresova...

----------


## miga24

Honey drži se! Ne znam što bih ti rekla...Malo me doduše zbunjuje ta tvoja super beta a sa druge strane se ništa kao ne dešava...ful zbunjujuće. Mogu si samo pokušati zamisliti kako je tebi i suprugu... Ali ne odustajte još!
Vanch, sada odmaraj i uživaj u palčici maksimalno! :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

evo da Vas malo sve pozdravimo! i ohrabrimo... rodila se naša kćerkica 4300gr 54cm! i tu sreću želim svima Vama od srca!!! eto kako nije bilo lako ni zanijeti tako nije bilo lako ni roditi,iako svih 9 mj.je bilo prekrsana trudnoća bez problema,mučnina i povračanja!(posteljica se odvojila)zahvaljujući dobrom i stručnom dežurnoj ekipi ona je napokon u našem zagrljaju!!! za Petrovu mogu reći samo da su me oduševili svi!!! dr.Šprem koja je od prvog dana bila s nama,dr.Goluža koji nam je našeg anđela spasio i kojeg je samo Bog poslao da da bude uz nas! sestre na intezivnoj,sestre od beba,spremačica svi su toliko ljubazni i dragi! Evo samo puno pozdrava od nas dvije i šaljemo Vam velike vibre i pozdrave!!!

----------


## Vanchriban

honey što se događa? jesi bila vaditi novu betu i na uzv? javi se!

----------


## honeybee

> honey što se događa? jesi bila vaditi novu betu i na uzv? javi se!


Vadila sam betu, 32 dpt bila je 97135 - dakle, i dalje raste.
Na uzv ću ići ovaj tjedan, još nisam odabrala koji dan jer umirem od straha, ako se ništa ne pokaže na uzv - to je to, ne gine mi kiretaža.
Inače se dobro osjećam, nikakva krvarenja, ništa neobično. Zadnjih nekoliko dana kopala sam po internetu ne bi li našla sličan slučaj - da raste beta i dođe do blighted ovuma, ali nigdje nisam našla slučaj sa toliko visokom betom. I moj soc. ginekolog se već kod 25000 čudio da može toliko narasti ako je anembrionalna trudnoća, a ovaj zadnji nalaz još nije ni vidio. Nemam pojma što da mislim.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sanja1

Ana03 čestitam :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: tebi i tm a maloj buhtlici želim dobrodošlicu :Zaljubljen: .
Honeybee,ja se ipak nadam čudu,mislim beta i dalje raste,fuf koliko neizvjesnosti,drži se i javi kako je prošao uzv,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se vidi jedno malo vrijedno :Heart: .

----------


## miga24

Ana 03 - iskrene čestitke na štruci!
Honey drži se - ništa drugo pametno ti nemam za reći. Vjerujem da si apsolutno izbezumljena jer i ja sam samo kad ovo čitam...Možda srčeko prokuca - veeeelika je to beta...Kak nitko ne zna kaj ti se dešava????

----------


## Snekica

Honeybee, koliko živaca, ženo, imaš??? Ovo je stvarno za spaliti! Drži se do UZV, da tad stvarno srčeko kuca sve u 16 i da je mogućnost  kiretaže samo zla prošlost!

----------


## visibaba

honeybee, pratim tvoju pricu, ajme koja igra zivaca. koliko si sad tjedana trudna? stvarno se nadam da uz toliku betu ces ovih dana ugledati jedno treperavo srceko! sretno!

----------


## honeybee

Cure, hvala na potpori! Evo baš sam došla sa uzv, i da sa vama podijelim lijepe vijesti - imamo jedno živahno  :Heart:  i dugački smo 1,43 cm!  :Very Happy: 
Samo da sad sve bude ok, i da smo svoju dozu šokova odradili!
Malecki se izgleda samo nije žurio pokazati  :Grin:

----------


## visibaba

cestitam honeybee!!! ma moralo je biti tako s tolikom betom!!! sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Konačno!!! Bravo! Čestitam na povećoj mrvici, službeno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## miga24

Ajme, hvala bogu više!!!Biti će to neki tvrdoglavi mali stvor!!! Honey sada se probaj konačno malo opustiti i javljaj nam se! Pusa ogromna tebi i mrvici!!!

----------


## Vanchriban

honey jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! nemaš pojma kako mi je drago zbog tebe! wooo hoooo!

u kojem si sad tjednu? ja sutra ulazim u 9 tjedan, krvarila nisam od prošlog utorka i sad čekam uzv u 10 tjednu da odahnem jer iako mi je dobro crv sumnje radi jel a ipak su mi vidjeli dva hematoma zadnji put.

----------


## honeybee

Hvala cure! Moram priznat da ste bile velika potpora jer većini ljudi oko sebe nisam ni rekla što se događa.
Zbilja sam se šokirala jer nisam se više nadala takvom ishodu. I da je od prazne GV sada već toliko drugačija slika na uzv - jedan bebač pristojne veličine.  :Zaljubljen:  
Vanchi, Miga, bila mi je vaša doktorica na uzv i ostat će mi u jako lijepom sjećanju, ne samo zbog vesele vijesti  :Smile: 
Vanchi, ja sam ti (po kalendaru na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89 ) danas točno 8+0, a primjetila sam da u Petrovoj uvijek računaju jedan dan manje, znači po njima 7+6. Ti me šišaš za nešto sitno, znači pravit ćemo si društvo slijedećih 6-7 mjeseci! I baš mi je drago zbog toga! :Klap:  Bit će i kod tebe sve ok budući da više ne krvariš - to je dobar znak!
Ostalim svojim Petrovkama  :Wink:  želim sreću već u slijedećem postupku, da nam se brzo priključe!  :Wink:

----------


## sanja1

Honeybee koja preljepa vijest,bravo za malca :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## nana0501

ja cure cekam 1.9 da zovem da se narucim za postupak inace sam pacijent doc sprem i za sad sam zadovoljna
moze mi koja reci sta bi sve od nalaza trebali imati da sve pripremimo do tad
hvala

hony drago mi je da je tako lijepo i dobro sve zavrsilo

----------


## ježić

nana0501, za postupak trebaš obavezno nalaze briseva, markere za hepatitis, HIV i WAR, za tebe i TM, koji ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci.
O kakvom postupku se radi ne jesen? IVF?

----------


## nana0501

ako se ne predomisla ivf da. jbg ja sam napravila sve ali mm ce moc tek za 2tj vadit krv a dugo se ceka nalaz. a nekako cemo to rjesiti valjda
hvala draga

----------


## ježić

Zašto tek za 2 tjedna? Ne znam gdje će to vaditi, ali nek vodi računa da se obično treba naručiti (barem na transfuzijskoj) i da se nalaz čeka tjedan dana.
Jedino gdje se navodno može obaviti bez naručivanja je u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo, na Mirogojskoj u Zagrebu, ali može biti da se tamo nalazi duže čekaju.

----------


## nana0501

kod nas se na transfuziji ne narucuje, a na terenu je i nemoze prije nikako ic vadit jer sam do 10 ujutro prinaju

----------


## mimi81

Bok cure! Evo jedna info - ekipa ide na kongres na Brijune, i ekipa iz laba također tako da su mi rekli za postupke tek iza kongresa a kongres završava 11.09.

----------


## Bab

Curke,

samo da pošaljem puse svim mojim starim i novim Petrovkama.
Nadam se da će nam jesen biti plodna i da će napokon i na našem pdf-u sve prštati od velikih beta i kuckajućih srčeka.

Sretno svima

----------


## frodo

*mimi81*,hvala na informaciji  :Smile: 
i ja se pridružujem Bab i šaljem puse i želje da nam svima uspije,da iduće ljeto ne idemo na more nego u rodilište  :Klap: 
I.......vidimo se u rujnu,*Bab,mimi81* i ostale curke  :Bye:

----------


## Bab

uuuu, al će biti gužve u sobi 112...neka  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Petrovke moje samo da vas pozdravim! 

U zadnje vrijeme vidim imamo i trudnoća i svega lijepoga !!!!! Baš sam sretna! 

Mi zasada odustali od MPO, ali vraćamo se kad tad! 

Šaljem vam velikuuu pusu!!!

----------


## bibi

cure nisam dugo pisala, samo da vam se javim i kažem da budete i dalje tako hrabre, ja sam u petrovoj odradila sve postupke i dobila 2 predivna anđela koji su sada 5,5 godina <3

----------


## ježić

Bok svima! Malo nam je utihnuo PDF.
Samo da vam javim, ja sam jučer podigla svoje pikice i krećem u 9. mjesecu. Bit će nas dosta, u svakom slučaju.
Inače, jučer su svima davali upute da svi koji dobiju mengu do 7.9. ne mogu taj mjesec u postupak, nego tek idući, zbog ovog kongresa na Brijunima. Znači svi s ciklusom od 7.9. na dalje, upadaju u vlak za rujan.
Sretno svima!

----------


## nety

Znači ovo je za ponavljače i za one koji idu prvi puta Trenutno se u zaraznoj do danjega ne rade ginekoloski brisevi mi smo ih obavili u Pliklinici Vili i sami odnjeli na mikrobiologiju u Rockfelerrovu Obavezno se mora imati uputnica Nakon toga idu markeri na hepatitis HIV i War To se trenutno do pocetka 9 mjeseca nemoze napraviti u Mirogojskoj jer nemaju podloga Rečeno nam je da se može doći već početkom sljedećeg tjedna 
U Perovu sam naručena 19 09 za lijekove nadam se samo da bu do tad sve gotovo  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

nety, mislim da na transfuzijskoj u Petrovoj 3 i dalje rade markere za HIV, WAR, hepatitise, samo se treba naručiti. Nalazi su im gotovi za 7 dana.
Meni je moj doktor napisao za briseve uputnicu za Petrovu, malo su negodovali, ali su mi sve napravili. Nalaze briseva i papa testa sam dobila za 3 tjedna.

----------


## hop

Cure ako koja zna molila bi da mi pošalje na pp broj od moba od prof. Šimunića

----------


## Snekica

Ježić, samo sam svratila na moj "stari" pdf da ti zaželim uspjeh u tvom prvom IVF-u!  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

Snekice :Kiss:

----------


## mimi81

Cure :Bye: !
Jel vruće Frodo?

----------


## kitty

cure, da li netko zna jel se u Petrovoj naručuje za spermiogram? moja sestra je slala mail pa je dobila odgovor da se ne naručuje a onda joj je poslije teta sa šaltera rekla da se treba osobno naručiti s uputnicom???

----------


## magnolija13

da..moraš doći osobno sa uputnicom tamo....nažalost..ja sam to nedavno prošla...

----------


## inada

najbolje je nazvati pa pitati, ali mislim daje netko ovdje nedavno napisao da se sad naručuje

----------


## inada

ima li netko u postupku kod dr. streleca, naime mi smo kod njega i prvi nam je put, povadili papire i čekamo 10mj za protokol, ali nije me tražio ni hormone ni spermiogram. zvala sam sestru da je pitam da nije došlo do neke zabune ali mi ona reče da za streleca ne trebaju hormoni a spermiogram vrijedi stari,od 2.mj 2010. normo....
meni je to sve tako traljavo i ne sviđa mi se najbolje cijela ta situacija. a kad sam svom gin. spomenula da mi da ipak uputnicu za hormone rekao mi je da šta će mi to kad me to ionako nitko iz petrove nije tažio....mislim....ono

----------


## frodo

*mimi81,*vruće je, vruće,peru me valunzi do besvijesti,i još ove vrućine koje jesu vani...krepat ću  :Mad:  ! kako si mi ti,jesi dobila m.?
a kaj se tiče živaca,ovaj me Zoladex totalno smirio,kontraefekt  :Grin: 
ostalim curkama  :Bye:

----------


## kitty

> najbolje je nazvati pa pitati, ali mislim daje netko ovdje nedavno napisao da se sad naručuje


to sam i ja vidjela pa me zbunilo. 
naime ona je slala mail na centralno naručivanje i dobila odgovor da se spermiogram obavlja na odjelu humane reprodukcije ali bez ikakvog datuma narudžbe i sa navedenim brojem telefona za dodatne info. na taj broj se nekoliko dana nitko nije javljao pa je nakon toga je zvala šalter i tamo joj je rečeno da se treba osobno naručiti s uputnicom (koju je već ranije skenirala i poslala na centralno naručivanje). 
sad mi ništa nije jasno.  
nismo iz zg pa je bezveze ići osobno u Petrovu samo radi narudžbe.

----------


## tikki

Inada, mi nismo bili kod njega, ali znam kad sam isla po protokol kod svoje doktorice da me pitala ime i prezime, godište i napisala protokol na papir. Povijest bolesti nije ni pogledala. Iako smo mi bili vec kod nje na pregledu koji mjesec prije, samo sumnjam da se ona mogla sjetiti dijagnoze... Mozda ti se javi netko tko ima vise iskustva sa tvojim doktorom pa kaze nesto pametnije  :Smile: 

Kitty, nama su zadnji put rekli da narucuju za spermiogram (prije ljeta) ali kako MM nije iz zg , sestra je rekla da ce ga odmah primiti da se ne vraca ponovno za par dana.

----------


## kitty

ajde dobro, onda će valjda i oni moći tako, s obzirom da fakat ne kužim kako se naručiti. hvala tikki  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

> *mimi81,*vruće je, vruće,peru me valunzi do besvijesti,i još ove vrućine koje jesu vani...krepat ću  ! kako si mi ti,jesi dobila m.?
> a kaj se tiče živaca,ovaj me Zoladex totalno smirio,kontraefekt 
> ostalim curkama


Bok Frodex :Smile: 
Dobila sam m ali sam zakasnila za postupak u 7. mj pa ću sad na jesen. Ne znam samo koja je bila korist te dvije injekcije zoladexa?
Super da si mirna, za valunge nafrlji klimu!

----------


## kitty

evo, razriješen je misterij naručivanja na spermiogram. dakle, treba zvati na broj: 01 46 04 755

----------


## nety

> nety, mislim da na transfuzijskoj u Petrovoj 3 i dalje rade markere za HIV, WAR, hepatitise, samo se treba naručiti. Nalazi su im gotovi za 7 dana.
> Meni je moj doktor napisao za briseve uputnicu za Petrovu, malo su negodovali, ali su mi sve napravili. Nalaze briseva i papa testa sam dobila za 3 tjedna.


Ja sma isla gore u Mirogojsku jer se tamo neceka i ne narucuje Samo dodes i odmah si gotov U petrovoj ujutro u 7 sati ceka 100 ljudi i strasna je guzva i treba se narucivati zato smo gore isli Kad sam isla na zadnji postupak isto sma briseve radila u Petrovoj i kad sam dosla tamo receno nam je dodite za mjesec dana nema markera za klamidiju Zato sam ovaj put isla na sigurno a i zato sto nemam vremena cekati do 19og mi mora sve biti gotovo

----------


## magnolija13

dragi svi...imam pitanje..obavila sam vađenje krvi, psihologa i pravnika, sada mi ostaje prijava u Petrovoj, što idem sa svojom doktoricom. Možete mi reći koliko dugo bi mogla čekati svoju terapiju?
Hvala.

----------


## anddu

Cure vrijeme je da nakon najnovijih izjava Milinovića još jednom pokažemo da nismo ovce. A za ovo zaista ne treba puno vremena (ja sam svoje pismo napisala za 10 minuta), a sve nas se tiče. Pokrenimo se i tražimo Milinovićevu javnu ispriku za protekle dvije godine, detalji na linku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku!

----------


## zvončica1976

off topic - ali ovdje je bilo moje prvo javljanje ikada,pa ću moliti moderatore da mi oproste,ali da podijelim s vama 27.08.2011 rodila sam djevojčicu,živu,zdravu i to vam želim svima što prije s ove teme,ljube vas mama i kćer!

----------


## sanja1

Zvončice čestitam :Klap:  :Sing:  :Joggler: ,baš ljepa vijest i super da si nam javila.

----------


## frodo

*Zvončice*,čestitam ti od srca,i uživaj u svakom trenutku sa svojom bebicom,to je najljepše nešto što postoji na ovom svijetu  :Heart: 

*Sanja1*,  :Bye: što kod tebe ima novo,jel znaš kad ti je slijedeći postupak ?  :Kiss: 

ja čekam svoju menstr.,nešto me štreca kao da bi mogla dobiti kroz koji dan (  drugi Zoladex sam primila 31.07.) pa krećem, ovaj puta sa Menopurima

ostale curke  :Bye:

----------


## ježić

> dragi svi...imam pitanje..obavila sam vađenje krvi, psihologa i pravnika, sada mi ostaje prijava u Petrovoj, što idem sa svojom doktoricom. Možete mi reći koliko dugo bi mogla čekati svoju terapiju?
> Hvala.


Draga m*agnolija,* nisam baš shvatila ovaj dio? prijava u Petrovoj, što ideš sa svojom doktoricom? Ne znam na koju doktoricu misliš da ti treba da se prijaviš.
A što se tiče terapije, ovisi uopće o dijagnozi koju imaš. Ako još nisi uopće bila u bolnici, prva stvar što moraš napraviti je dogovoriti pregled, nakon toga ti obično daju dijagnozu i onda tek na temelju toga dogovaraš dalje, eventualne dodatne pretrage, terapiju, postupak...

*Zvončice*, čestitam ti od srca!

Svima ostalima  :Bye: , nadam se da se vidimo negdje krajem 9. mjeseca!

----------


## ježić

I da, dajte se pliz odazovite na ovaj poziv od anduu

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku

Tiče se svih nas ovdje na ovaj ili onaj način, a napisati nekoliko rečenica i poslati na par mail adresa je najmanje što možemo napraviti!

----------


## magnolija13

ježić@ sve imam...termin je 01/12..uh....

----------


## Snekica

> I da, dajte se pliz odazovite na ovaj poziv od anduu
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-Tražimo-od-ministra-javnu-ispriku
> 
> Tiče se svih nas ovdje na ovaj ili onaj način, a napisati nekoliko rečenica i poslati na par mail adresa je najmanje što možemo napraviti!


Samo bih nadodala da se ne morate potpisivati imenom i prezimenom, tko ne želi! 
Ježić, Sanja1 i svim Petrofkama mah-mah  :Bye:

----------


## Orhideja

Haj curke.

Nova sam tu na forumu i tek ulazim u MPO vode, nadam se da se mogu družiti s vama  :Smile: 

Pročitala sam cijelu ovu temu od početka i malko sam u nedoumici jesam li dobro odabrala kliniku. Kako tek krećem u MPO, nisam ni sama bila sigurna koju kliniku da odaberem, jer koliko sam skužila, svugdje se dugo čeka, a i o svakoj se na netu može naći i dobrih i loših iskustava.

Sad sam vidjela ovdje na temi da ste imale loših iskustava sa ostavljenim gazama, ne-dobrim očitanjem UZV-a (vanmaterična i hematom) pa me to malo zabrinulo  :Sad:  ALi, vjerujem da se greške događaju svuda pa eto, nadam se da me to neće obeshrabriti. 

Idem na prvi dogovor za MPO u listopadu, kod doktora Čanića.

Zanima me, ima li ovdje koja njegova pacijentica? On je dosad bio na Merkuru, a odnedavno je u Petrovoj. Dosad sam se liječila u Petrovoj kod njega zbog endometrioze, zato sam odlučila da i dalje idem kod njega.

Napravila sam briseve i čekam nalaze, dragi je naručen na spermiogram za 2 tjedna.

Što mi možete savjetovati?

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## honeybee

Orhideja, ako ti poznaš doktora od prije, i ako si zadovoljna s njim, nema razloga za brigu.
Ja sam sa svojim doktorom zadovoljna i imam povjerenja. Nisu svi doktori isti, s puno njih sam se susrela, neki će ti posvetit više pažnje, drugi će te jedva pogledati, ali kao što rekoh, najbitniji je tvoj izabrani doktor, onaj koji će te nadzirati 95% vremena. 
Naravno, ponekad ga neće biti i zapast će te netko drugi, ali to je moguće i u drugim klinikama.
Sretno!

----------


## ježić

*Orhideja*, dobrodošla i što prije na trudnički pdf ošla! To je nekako standardni pozdrav ovdje svim novima. Što se tiče odabira klinike, nemam ti baš što reći, u pravu si, svugdje se čeka i svugdje ima i dobrih i loših iskustava.

Što se tiče dr. Čanića, on je novi u Petrovoj. Susreli smo se samo jednom prilikom, možda će ti koja njegova pacijentica znati reći što više.

Ono što ti ja mogu reći je da se prije svega oboružaš strpljenjem. U Petrovoj ti se često događa da te pregledavaju i prate i drugi liječnici, tako da se nemoj iznenaditi ako s vremenom upoznaš cijeli odjel. Budi uporna kod dogovaranja i naručivanja, pitaj sve što te zanima i traži objašnjenje za sve što ti nije jasno.
Nedaj se obeshrabriti tuđim neuspjesima. Ja ti iskreno želim da budeš što kraće ovdje! 
Vidim, dakle, da već imaš iskustvo s endometriozom. Napiši nam još nešto više o sebi i TM ako želiš, da te cure s ovog pdf-a lakše upoznaju. Sretno!!!

----------


## Orhideja

Hvala cure.  :Smile: 

Sad vidim da sam gore krivo napisala, dakle htjela sam reći da sam se dosad liječila kod njega u Merkuru (ne u Petrovoj).

Pa što reći o meni, imam 31 g., dragi ima 36. Prestali smo se štititi prije 2,5 god., ali smo to morali prekinuti jer sam dobila bakterije na cerviksu koje sam liječila više od godinu dana. U međuvremenu sam oboljela i od endometrioze. 

Od pretraga sam ja napravila UZV, briseve, TORCH (prije godinu dana). 

Hormoni ožujak 2011. (4. dc): FSH, ESTRAD, TESTO, FT, SHBG, PRL normalni, LH mrvicu povišen (ali rekla gin. da nije previše), AMH ''zadovoljavajuća plodnost''. MM spermiogram nije odličan, ali je relativno OK (nalaz od prije više od godinu dana). 

Ja imam endometriozu, prije 2 god. obavljena mi je laparotomija kojom je uklonjena cista na lijevom jajniku velika 10 cm. Nakon par mjeseci nastala je nova cista na desnom jajniku od 3,5 cm koja je uklonjena punkcijom prije godinu dana. Nakon 3 mjeseca nastala nova cista na desnom jajniku (1,5 cm), koju još uvijek imam i koju zasad samo pratimo. Doktor Čanić mi je rekao da ju zasad ne bi uklanjao (da više ne rezuckamo po jajnicima, kad očito imam takav tip endometrioze da će ciste stalno nastajati  :Sad:  Rekao mi je da pokušam ostvariti trudnoću. Tako da zapravo aktivno radimo na bebici od listopada 2010. (odmah nakon te zadnje punkcije smo počeli).

Ovaj tjedan napravila sam ponovno briseve, čekam nalaz, a dragi ide na novi spermiogram slijedeći tjedan. Na zadnjem pregledu u lipnju (dok je još bio na Merkuru) mi je doktor rekao da napravim briseve, a moj muž da napravi spermiogram i dođem sad na jesen na dogovor za umjetnu. Isto tako mi je bio rekao da bi zbog mojih cisti preskočili inseminaciju, jer bi kod inseminacije morala uzimati neke lijekove koji ujedno potiču rast cisti, pa bi radije odmah išli na umjetnu.

E sad, ja sam se do zadnjeg časa nadala da će nam ipak upaliti prirodno pa da neću morati na umjetnu, tako da se nisam previše o tome informirala. Ali eto, prirodno nam ne ide pa krećemo dalje.

----------


## Dudica

Molila bih informaciju u koje se vrijeme možemo telefonski naručiti na pregled, nitko mi se ne javlja. hvala

----------


## frodo

Dudice, 13-14 h svaki dan , tel. 6404 723  :Smile:

----------


## Dudica

hvala

----------


## ježić

Orhideja, zaista si nas iscrpno izvjestila!
Vidim da skupljaš nalaze i spremaš se za IVF. Ne znam jesu li ti rekli da za postupak moraš obavezno imati (ti i TM) markere na hepatitis A, B, C, sifilis i HIV, krvne grupe i RH faktore. Trebaš i papa test. Svi ti nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. Osim toga oboje trebate i potvrdu psihologa i pravnika. Sve to trebaš kopirati i predati u bolnici.
Za većinu toga se treba naručiti, pa još čekati nalaze, govorim ti samo da prikupite sve na vrijeme i da vas ti nalazi još dodatno ne uspore.

A nada, naravno, umire zadnja! Samo vi i dalje nastavite kućnu radinost :Wink:

----------


## Orhideja

> Orhideja, zaista si nas iscrpno izvjestila!
> Vidim da skupljaš nalaze i spremaš se za IVF. Ne znam jesu li ti rekli da za postupak moraš obavezno imati (ti i TM) markere na hepatitis A, B, C, sifilis i HIV, krvne grupe i RH faktore. Trebaš i papa test. Svi ti nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. Osim toga oboje trebate i potvrdu psihologa i pravnika. Sve to trebaš kopirati i predati u bolnici.
> Za većinu toga se treba naručiti, pa još čekati nalaze, govorim ti samo da prikupite sve na vrijeme i da vas ti nalazi još dodatno ne uspore.
> 
> A nada, naravno, umire zadnja! Samo vi i dalje nastavite kućnu radinost


Napisala sam odgovor i sad mi je nestao, uh!

Dakle, hvala ti na savjetu. Mislila sam da prvo moram obaviti taj pregled u Petrovoj kod Čanića, tj. dogovor za umjetnu pa da će mi on onda dati uputu što sve trebam napraviti, a onda tek idem kod svoje socijalne gin da mi da uputnice za sve?  Ne znam jel se uopće ovo sve što si nabrojala (hepatitis, HIV...) može obaviti na uputnicu ili moram sama pa platiti? Gdje se obavlja taj pravnik i psiholog i koliko se plaća? Hvala ti unaprijed na odgovoru.  :Smile: 

I još mi se nekako čini da je malo aktivnosti na ovoj temi, jel nema još cura koje idu na IVF u Petrovu...?

----------


## inada

u ponedjeljak idem po lijekove za stimulaciju, i danas odem po uputnice jednu za kontrolni pregled i drugu za bolničko liječenje, bez datuma, i sestra mi navodno ne može izdati uputnicu bez datuma. jel mogu u petrovoj izbrisati datum.....

----------


## inada

orhideja evo mi krečemo u 11 mj. na svoj prvi ivf u petrovoj.
ja sam prvo otišla na dogovor za ivf i sestra me naručila za 11 mj i dala papir koje sve papire trebamo, ovako sve sam radila na uputnice koje mi je moj gin. u virovitici izdao i sve obavila u virovitici, 
markere hepatitis A B C, sifilis i HIV- nalaz gotov za 3 tjedna, ne treba se naručiti
pravno i psihološko savjetovanje u obiteljskom centru vtc- provjerila kod sestre, vrijedi savjetovanje u obit.centru
uglavnom mislim da sve osim hormona i spermiograma možeš u svom mjestu(ne znam odakle si) i sve na uputnicu
sretno

----------


## Orhideja

> orhideja evo mi krečemo u 11 mj. na svoj prvi ivf u petrovoj.
> ja sam prvo otišla na dogovor za ivf i sestra me naručila za 11 mj i dala papir koje sve papire trebamo, ovako sve sam radila na uputnice koje mi je moj gin. u virovitici izdao i sve obavila u virovitici, 
> markere hepatitis A B C, sifilis i HIV- nalaz gotov za 3 tjedna, ne treba se naručiti
> pravno i psihološko savjetovanje u obiteljskom centru vtc- provjerila kod sestre, vrijedi savjetovanje u obit.centru
> uglavnom mislim da sve osim hormona i spermiograma možeš u svom mjestu(ne znam odakle si) i sve na uputnicu
> sretno


Hvala ti, ja sam iz zagreba. Išla sam prošli tjedan naručiti se za taj prvi dogovor u Petrovu, termin pregleda mi je početak listopada, tako da očekujem da ću daljnja uputstva dobiti od doktora kad obavim pregled. 

Reci mi molim te kad si ti obavila taj prvi pregled? Ne znam kolike su liste čekanja za umjetnu, recimo ako obavim sad pregled u listopadu kada mogu očekivati doći na red za IVF?

----------


## inada

ja sam u 5.mj. bila tamo na laparoskopiji i krajem 5.mj. sam bila na kontroli i samo mi je rekao neka se kod sestre dogovorim za ivf, i ona me je tada naručila za 11.mj. možda zbog godišnjih odmora tako kasno a možda i ne, ne znam.ali ja sam očekivala da će to biti i kasnije. ali meni je ionako brzo to sve došlo, evo u ponedjeljak već idemo po protokol

----------


## frodo

*Dudica*, nema na čemu, jesi uspjela naručiti se?
*Inada*, i meni doktor prošli puta rekao da on ne može izbrisati datum i ostavio ga je,tako sam predala i nije bilo problema,nije sestra  u Petrovoj ništa prigovorila

što se mene tiče, još uvijek čekam menstr., a njoj ni traga  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## inada

nadam se da neće biti ni kod mene problema u vezi s uputnicom.
frodo a da pišneš neki testić i sve nas lijepo iznenadiš :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

> Napisala sam odgovor i sad mi je nestao, uh!
> 
> Dakle, hvala ti na savjetu. Mislila sam da prvo moram obaviti taj pregled u Petrovoj kod Čanića, tj. dogovor za umjetnu pa da će mi on onda dati uputu što sve trebam napraviti, a onda tek idem kod svoje socijalne gin da mi da uputnice za sve?  Ne znam jel se uopće ovo sve što si nabrojala (hepatitis, HIV...) može obaviti na uputnicu ili moram sama pa platiti? Gdje se obavlja taj pravnik i psiholog i koliko se plaća? Hvala ti unaprijed na odgovoru. 
> 
> I još mi se nekako čini da je malo aktivnosti na ovoj temi, jel nema još cura koje idu na IVF u Petrovu...?


Za sve ovo možeš dobiti uputnice od svojeg ginekologa, i TM od liječnika opće prakse. Nakon prvog pregleda, doktor će ti sastaviti povijest bolesti i dijagnozu na temelju čega onda tražiš uputnice. Osim toga u bolnici će ti sestra dati papir s popisom svih stvari i dokumenata koje moraš prikupiti i objasniti gdje što možeš obaviti.
Mi smo za markere na hepatitis, HIV i WAR, krvne grupe išli na Transfuzijsku u Petrovoj 3. U pravilu naručuju unutar tjedan dana i tjedan dana se čekaju nalazi. To isto se može obaviti i u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo na Mirogojskoj, navodno bez čekanja i naručivanja.
Ovo psihološko i pravno savjetovanje i dobivanje potvrda je samo jedna od gluposti koju ovaj nakaradni zakon nalaže, ali bez kojih, nažalost, ne možeš u postupak. Ni to ne moraš platiti, uputnice za psihologa dobijete isto od svog doktora. Mi smo ovo obavili na Šalati, isto se treba naručiti, ali odmah isti dan onda obavite i psihologa i pravnika u dvije susjedne zgrade.
I da, zaboravila sam ti reći, ako ste u braku, trebat ćeš kopiju vjenčanog lista, a ako niste, trebat ćeš ovjeru javnog bilježnika da živite u vanbračnoj zajednici.

E, sad, što se tiče liste čekanja, tu ne znam kako bi ti točno odgovorila. Kod nas je situacija bila drugačija, ja sam nakon prvog pregleda dobila tromjesečnu terapiju za regulaciju ciklusa i tek onda smo počeli s postupcima, najprije s inseminacijom. Jednom, pa drugom, pa trećom. U 5. mjesecu su me tek stavili na listu za IVF u 9. mjesecu, u međuvremenu odradili još jednu inseminaciju. Krajem 8. sam podigla lijekove i sad uskoro krećem.
*Ovom prilikom ujedno pozdravljam našeg ministra Milinovića koji u javnosti uporno tvrdi da nigdje nema lista čekanja!
*Kod tebe će situacija možda biti drugačija, s obzirom da ti je doktor rekao da preskačete inseminacije i idete na IVF.

Istina, malo nam je pdf uspavan zadnje vrijeme, ali vjerujem da će se curke uskoro probuditi. Sad će krenuti postupci.

----------


## frodo

*inada*,ništa od toga, ja sam primila 2 injekcije Zoladexa koji stavljaju jajnike u mirovanje zbog moje navodne endometrioze ( kažem "navodne" jer su kasniji nalazi pokazali sve u granicama normale)
a osim toga i pazili smo se,tako da za testove,nažalost,nema potrebe  :Sad: , a menstr.bi trebala doći 35-70 dana od 2.injekcije, meni je zasad prošlo 46 dana  :Cekam: 
a nekako se potajno nadam da bi ovaj put moglo uspjeti...no, vidjet ćemo...25 menopura je u pripremi u špajzi

a što se tiče čekanja za ivf,kad smo mi prvi puta došli na razgovor kod "mog" doktora u Petrovu,  to je bilo 2006. godine u listopadu-imali smo samo spermiorgam od mog muža, koji je, nažalost, jako loš-već taj prvi put, čak i prije mojih nalaza-dokt. nas je stavio na listu za ivf
znači-razgovor u listopadu, a ivf u travnju - 6 mjeseci znači ( s tim da smo u tom vremenu trebali napraviti još neke dodatne nalaze,brisevi,novi papa...)
mislim da se od tada nije puno promijenilo,"osim" dodatnih stvari šta se tiče psihologa,pravnika...(to smo obavili već za drugi ivf)

----------


## Orhideja

Curke, hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  Izgleda da se moram pomiriti s tim da ću čekati cca 6 mjeseci.  :Sad:  Barem da me već sad nakon prvog pregleda stavi na listu, nadam se.

ježić, nisam dobro skužila ovo za pravnika, kažeš da si to obavila na Šalati u dvije susjedne zgrade, odnosno psihologa si valjda obavila u bolnici šalata na uputnicu, a pravnika gdje točno? Nisi morala platiti pravnika?

----------


## sanja1

Frodić :Bye: ,držim fige da m stigne što prije :Aparatic: .Kako podnosiš zolodex?

----------


## ježić

> Curke, hvala na odgovoru  Izgleda da se moram pomiriti s tim da ću čekati cca 6 mjeseci.  Barem da me već sad nakon prvog pregleda stavi na listu, nadam se.
> 
> ježić, nisam dobro skužila ovo za pravnika, kažeš da si to obavila na Šalati u dvije susjedne zgrade, odnosno psihologa si valjda obavila u bolnici šalata na uputnicu, a pravnika gdje točno? Nisi morala platiti pravnika?


Oni imaju sistem dogovora s bolnicama. Za psihologa ti treba uputnica, kad se naručiš, dobiješ termin, mislim da to obično bude srijedom i oni odmah u to računaju i prijem kod pravnika isti dan. Nakon razgovora s psihologom odmah ideš po potvrdu kod pravnika. Imaju svojeg pravnika koji to obavlja, a ured mu je isto na Šalati, samo u susjednoj zgradi od psihologa. Ne trebaš ništa platiti.

----------


## Orhideja

Hvala ježić  :Smile: 

Dobila sam nalaze briseva cerviksa, sve OK  :Very Happy:  Sad još dragi mora obaviti spermio, da vidimo kako stojimo.

Idem sad na put na nekih 2 tjedna, kad se vratim, obaviti ću taj pregled i dogovor u Petrovoj pa onda doći s friškijim informacijama.  :Smile:

----------


## frodo

> Frodić,držim fige da m stigne što prije.Kako podnosiš zolodex?


hej [B]sanjić1[B] :Love: , zapravo me puknulo skroz suprotno, uopće nisam živčana bila ovo ljeto  :Smile: 
ali valunzi.....to me ubija,inače se ja ne znojim, ali ovo ljeto sam se presvlačila svaki čas, evo i sad stiže jedan,odoh upalit ventilator  :Grin: 
nisam dobila ni koju kilu viška,zapravo sam izgubila 3 kg, tj.vratila se na na svoju kilažu prije stimulacije u siječnju

ma zapravo mi je super jer nema pms,bolova...sve miruje

kako ti, kad ideš dalje u pokušaj?

----------


## ježić

> Hvala ježić 
> 
> Dobila sam nalaze briseva cerviksa, sve OK  Sad još dragi mora obaviti spermio, da vidimo kako stojimo.
> 
> Idem sad na put na nekih 2 tjedna, kad se vratim, obaviti ću taj pregled i dogovor u Petrovoj pa onda doći s friškijim informacijama.


Bravo za briseve! Sretno dalje!

----------


## sanja1

Opa Frodić,ovo s kilažom je super efekt :Grin: ,i ja bi takav.Pa ja sam naručena za 12.mj.,ali pošto mi m neće stići do 05.12. onda se postupak prebacuje u 1.mjesec,jer njima lab u 12.mj.radi samo do 15-tog.

Miga kad ti krećeš? :Wink:

----------


## magnolija13

Draga orhideja, psiholozi vuše nisu na Šalati, nego na rebru...pravnik je ostao na šalati..ja sam bila kod oboje prošli mjesec, pa zato i znam...

----------


## marina81

Samo da se pohvalim da sam svoju trudnoću uspješno privela kraju i rodila 11.9 prekrasnu curicu.zahvalna sam dr K.i cijelom timu u petrovoj na prekrasnoj curici.Želim vam svima da što prije ugledate plusice i velike bete.

----------


## pinny

Marina81 i Zvoncice1976 cestitam na malim princezama, a ostalim petrovkama zelim plodnu jesen i sto vise pozitivnih beta.

Trenutno odmaram od postupaka ali mislim na sve vas i drzim fige i pratim na forumu.

 :Bye:

----------


## mimi81

Marina81 čestitam na curici!
Frodo vibram da menga dođe... i ja sam se načekala, ali ipak se vratila samo kasno za postupak... puno sreće želim!
Ja bi sutra trebala krenuti sa dugim protokolom...da bar dođe do bebice

----------


## frodo

marina81,bravo za bebicu, čestitam od srca i sad uživaj u svemu što donosi taj maleni smotuljak  :Klap: !

mimi81  :Smile: , bogme nikako dočekat, evo prošlo 50 dana od 2.Zoladexa,stalno me nešto bolucka, ali nikako da krene  :Mad: 
nakon koliko dana si ti dobila?
i držim ti fige da ti ovaj put stvarno uspije!!!
neka uspije svima nama  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Frodo ja sam zadnju injekciju primila 13.5. a menstruacija je stigla 22.7. Kad sam je čekala rekli su mi da je normalno čekati od mjesec dana do 3 mjeseca...strpljen spašen!

----------


## ježić

Ja sam krenula! Kod mene danas pala prva pikica :Grin:

----------


## Snekica

Ježić super! Ti i mimi ste zajedno krenule! Sretno objema!!!

----------


## mimi81

Ježić puno sreće!

----------


## ježić

Hvala, Snekice!  :Kiss: 
Ja tebi želim da čim prije kreneš.

mimi81, i tebi sretno!

----------


## miga24

Mi u postupku sa smrzličima... Turu klomifena sam popila i sad se čeka ovulacija. Sutra mi je drugi ultrazvuk. Vidjet ćemo kako će se stvari dalje razvijati...Biti će dobro ukoliko do transfera uopće dođe s obzirom da imamo zamrznute samo dvije jajne stanice...Sretno svima koji su u iščekivanju nečega!

----------


## honeybee

*Miga* sretno! Navijat ću da upali!  :Klap: 
Svim curama u postupku želim plodnu jesen  :Wink:

----------


## Sanjička

Pozdrav svima,evo i mene da se malo ukljucim!!!!
Sve ponovno pratim jer sam pocela raditi prosli tjedan(sta ces takav je zivot)!!!!!
Puno vas sve pozdravljam,saljem velike puse i drzim fige svima u postupcima i onima u pripremama!!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Ajme *Sanjicka* Lukica je isti ti!!!!!!Slatkis i pol!!!!Spremas se na drugo vec ha??????puse

----------


## pinny

*Sanjicka * pusa tebi i preslatkom Luki!

----------


## ptica1

Da li se u prirodnom ciklusu kod punkcije dobije anestezija u Petrovoj?

----------


## Bab

Ptico, možeš bez problema dobiti anesteziju i u prirodnjaku. Ja sam jednom zamolila da mi je NE daju i rekli su da nema problema, makar su ju već bili pripremili...tako da ne brineš

i pusa svim mojim dragim Petrovkama...i trudnicama...i mamama...i budućim trudnicama i mamama... ma svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Bab, pogotovo novim trudnicama  :Wink: , i tebi  :Kiss:

----------


## ptica1

Bab, hvala.

----------


## miga24

Hvala ti Honey! Sve smo obavili i sada čekamo hoće li se uspjeti što odmrznuti i oploditi...Moram zvati sutra popodne...

----------


## eva133

*ježić* vidim da si u postupku.
Sretno.
Neka ti ivf donese sreću.

----------


## tikki

Petrovke drage, sretno!  :Smile:  mi ćemo ovaj tjedan navratiti da vidimo koji nam sve nalazi trebaju ponovno, pa da polako počnemo skupljati...

----------


## ježić

Hvala curke, eva ja izgurala protokol skoro do kraja. Sutra štoperica i u subotu punkcija. Sretno svima!

----------


## ježić

*miga24*, nadam se da će se ova 2 smrzlića izboriti. Sretno!

----------


## mimi81

Ježić baš si brza. Ja sam u pon na 1.uzv. Sretno na punkciji i da bude što više kvalitetnih js!

----------


## frodo

cure drage,svima sretno ! :Smile: 

ja još čekam svoju "prijateljicu"...valjda će skoro, prošlo je 60 dana o Zoladexa  :Cekam:

----------


## miga24

Jedan malac preživio!! Kažu da se dobro razvija za sada ali sutra moram zvati ponovno da vidim hoće li biti transfera u subotu ili ne, s obzirom da se radi samo o jednom malcu...
Ježić i ostatak cura - hvala na vibricama!
I Ježić - tko zna možda se i vidimo u subotu.

----------


## Desideria

veliki pozdrav curke drage :Smile:   vidim da ima puno novih. Nažalost neplodnost je postala  epidemija. :Sad: 
Trebam pomoć .....idem u postupak sa smrznutim jajnim st. i rekli su mi da dođem 8 dan cilkusa, to mi ispadne sljedeći petak. Šta mislite da li ću trebati ostati i prek vikenda u Zg. na ultrazvuku da si mogu rješiti smještaj  I kada trebam voditi MM sa sobom da da svoj doprinos?

----------


## Desideria

> Jedan malac preživio!! Kažu da se dobro razvija za sada ali sutra moram zvati ponovno da vidim hoće li biti transfera u subotu ili ne, s obzirom da se radi samo o jednom malcu...
> Ježić i ostatak cura - hvala na vibricama!
> I Ježić - tko zna možda se i vidimo u subotu.


  Taj malac je rođeni  pobjednik.  Navijam za transfer

----------


## miga24

Draga Desideria, da li ćeš morati ostati na ultrazvuku to ti nitko ne može sa sigurnošću reći dok ti se ne napravi ultrazvuk. Bolje ti je računati da ćeš ostati pa da se ne iznenadiš ukoliko će zbilja biti potrebno. E sad kaj se tiće MM-a, on svoj doprinos treba dati na onaj dan kada bi tebi u pravilu trebala biti aspiracija - znači - 2 dan poslije štoperice, koju mislim da ćeš dobiti jer sam je dobila i ja a u istom sam postupku kao i ti. Sretno draga!
Sanja1 - navijamo za 1 mjesec!!!

----------


## Desideria

> Draga Desideria, da li ćeš morati ostati na ultrazvuku to ti nitko ne može sa sigurnošću reći dok ti se ne napravi ultrazvuk. Bolje ti je računati da ćeš ostati pa da se ne iznenadiš ukoliko će zbilja biti potrebno. E sad kaj se tiće MM-a, on svoj doprinos treba dati na onaj dan kada bi tebi u pravilu trebala biti aspiracija - znači - 2 dan poslije štoperice, koju mislim da ćeš dobiti jer sam je dobila i ja a u istom sam postupku kao i ti. Sretno draga!
> Sanja1 - navijamo za 1 mjesec!!!


hvala draga

----------


## ježić

> Jedan malac preživio!! Kažu da se dobro razvija za sada ali sutra moram zvati ponovno da vidim hoće li biti transfera u subotu ili ne, s obzirom da se radi samo o jednom malcu...
> Ježić i ostatak cura - hvala na vibricama!
> I Ježić - tko zna možda se i vidimo u subotu.


*miga24*, bravo za malca!  :Klap:  Samo nek se on i dalje bori! Možda se stvarno vidimo u subotu.

*mimi81,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV u ponedjeljak!

*desideria,* već su ti cure sve rekle. Sretno!

*frodo*, nadam se da i ti skoro krećeš!

----------


## sanja1

Opa,pa konačno nam se i u petrovoj opet malo zakuhalo :Klap: .
Miga držim fige da bude jedan suuuuper malac :Yes: .
Frodo,ajde malo poguraj tu m,kad će više,ja nestrpljiva :Grin: .
Svim ostalim curkama puno sreće u kojoj god da su fazi :Wink: .
Tikki :Bye: .

----------


## miga24

Imamo jednog eskimića pobjednika!!Transfer sutra!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ptica1

miga24, super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas

----------


## sanja1

Miga :Very Happy: ,ma taj mora biti dobitni :Klap: .

----------


## mimi81

Miga neka je to to....treća sreća!
Ježić sretno sutra na punkciji

----------


## ježić

*mimi81*, hvala ti!

*miga*, šaljem pp

----------


## eva133

Ježić sutra je punkcija? 
Sretno:

----------


## ježić

Je, eva, sutra je dan D!
Hvala ti!

----------


## sanja1

Uh Ježić,tek sam sad pohvatala da ti je sutra punkcija,sretnooo draga i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da js budu super :Klap: .

----------


## ptica1

Ježić, sretno i javi se.

----------


## miga24

Eskimić na čuvanju. :Cool:

----------


## ježić

Evo i mene, 9 stanica. Sutra moram zvati da čujem kako napreduje situacija!

*miga24*, čuvaj, samo čuvaj!

----------


## eva133

> Evo i mene, 9 stanica. Sutra moram zvati da čujem kako napreduje situacija!
> 
> *miga24*, čuvaj, samo čuvaj!


Bravo. 9 stanica, svaka čast.

----------


## legal alien

super reakcija jezic. na kakvom si protokolu bila?

svim petrovkama VEEEELIKE bete! ja se pridruzujem uskoro i nadam se popraviti prosijek. nadam se da ce biti treca sreca!

----------


## sanja1

Miga čuvaj svog eskimića 9 mj. :Grin: 
Ježić,wow koja super reakcija :Klap: .

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro jutro!

Navratila sam svima poželjeti sreću u postupcima i da što prije ugledate visoke bete a onda i bebače  :Smile: 

Ja sam u 18 tjednu i sve je u redu, čekamo sina  :Very Happy: 

Držim vam fige!!!!

----------


## miga24

Vanchi hvala ti i čestitke od srca! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Vanchriban* izgleda da sam puno toga propustila... :Grin: 
Cestitam!!

----------


## Sela

Curke koje ste vadile betu (lab Petrova),da li se moze i telefonski saznati nalaz?

----------


## miga24

Iskreno ne znam jer nikada nisam probala...Nekak mi je draže imati papir u rukama da moje oči same vide...

----------


## ježić

> super reakcija jezic. na kakvom si protokolu bila?


pa... ne znam baš jel tak super reakcija. Blagi protokol, 21 gonal ukupno. 3 stanice su ipak bile nezrele, 3 su zamrzli. Od ovih 3 oplođenih dvije se razvijaju dobro, jedna nešto slabije. Znat ću točno situaciju u utorak na transferu.

----------


## ježić

> Curke koje ste vadile betu (lab Petrova),da li se moze i telefonski saznati nalaz?


Mislim da možeš zvati. Ako se ne varam, čini mi se da su mene jednom pitali hoću li doći po nalaz ili ću zvati. Ali ja sam isto ko i miga, uvijek voljela vidjet taj papir u svojoj ruci.

----------


## legal alien

> pa... ne znam baš jel tak super reakcija. Blagi protokol, 21 gonal ukupno. 3 stanice su ipak bile nezrele, 3 su zamrzli. Od ovih 3 oplođenih dvije se razvijaju dobro, jedna nešto slabije. Znat ću točno situaciju u utorak na transferu.


ja sam zadnji put (druga klinika doduse) sa 20ak menopura i sa cetrotidima (koji su se iako jako skupi za mene pokazali bezveze) dobila samo 3 stanice, 2 se oplodile i nula bodova na kraju. a fsh 4.5 ili tako nesto. zato meni tvoja brojka JS izgleda super. kada malo razmislis dovoljna je samo jedna stanica koja ce se lijepo razvijati i ugodno se smjestiti kod tebe na nekih 9 mjeseci. sretno utorak!  :Love:

----------


## miga24

Meni danas 3 dan od transfera. Cijelu noć sam imala neke ćudne bolove u trbuhu a ni danas mi nije ništa bolje s tim da me sada još i tjera na povračanje. Ne znam kako bih bolove opisala samo znam da neznam jel me bolie jajnici, mjehur, ili nešto drugo. Tako nekako sam se osijećala u prvom postupku kad mi je počela hiperstimulacija....Ma nije valjda opet...Kaj je i klomifeni mogu izazvati (prvi put sam se sada susrela sa njima)?? Pijem puno tekućine i ležim, no koma sam i strah me je...

----------


## ježić

> ja sam zadnji put (druga klinika doduse) sa 20ak menopura i sa cetrotidima (koji su se iako jako skupi za mene pokazali bezveze) dobila samo 3 stanice, 2 se oplodile i nula bodova na kraju. a fsh 4.5 ili tako nesto. zato meni tvoja brojka JS izgleda super. kada malo razmislis dovoljna je samo jedna stanica koja ce se lijepo razvijati i ugodno se smjestiti kod tebe na nekih 9 mjeseci. sretno utorak!


Ma znam da je dovoljna samo jedna, ali nekako sam bila malo tužna jučer. U principu jesam zadovoljna. Hvala ti!

----------


## ježić

> Curke koje ste vadile betu (lab Petrova),da li se moze i telefonski saznati nalaz?


Sela, zaboravila sam jučer reći, ako je to za ovu "prašku" betu, držim palce! Sretno!

----------


## Orhideja

Hej curke, evo me opet s vama, vratila sam se s puta. Sretno svima koje su u postupku ili čekaju! 

*miga*, ne znam te savjetovati, ja sam tek početnik u svemu, ali nadam se da će sve biti u redu  :Love: 

Dobili smo nalaz spermiiograma od MM i nije dobar  :Sad:  Dijagnoza: oligoasthenoteratozoospermia. Koncentracija: 6% A, 12% B, 16% C i 66% D. 

Za nekoliko dana idem u Petrovu na pregled, nadam se da će me staviti na listu i uputiti u sve.

----------


## miga24

Ježić, sretno sutra!!

----------


## Sela

*Jezic* uspjesan transfer!!!
*Miga* svidja mi se dio tvog potpisa...Eskimic Pobjednik.. :Zaljubljen: 
Neka ti bude sretno s njim!

----------


## miga24

> *Miga* svidja mi se dio tvog potpisa...Eskimic Pobjednik..
> Neka ti bude sretno s njim!


Hvala ti od srca!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Orhideja

Hej curke, jedno pitanje.

S obzirom da tek idem na dogovor u Petrovu, znam da su liste čekanja za umjetnu velike i da ću čekati nekoliko mjeseci da dođem na red. Ali, jesu li to liste čekanja za sve ili samo za one koji idu na stimulirani postupak? Postoji li šansa da, dok čekam na red za stimulaciju, da probam IVF u prirodnom ciklusu?

----------


## miga24

Orhideja, mislim da su liste čekanja samo za stimulirane postupke. Razlog za to nije količina prijavljenih parova već zdravlje žene. U pravilu se na IVF ide 2 puta godišnje jer žena primi veliku i neprirodnu količinu hormona i tijelu je potreban oporavak od nekih 5 do 6 mj. Bar je tako u Petrovoj. Na prirodnjak možeš vjerovatno ići brzo, ali ne znam koliko ti je pametno to forsirati. Ništa što je previše nije dobro. U prirodnjaku prolaziš i punkciju i zapravo sve isto što i mi koji smo u stimuliranom postupku a već u samom startu imaš puno manje šanse... Ne znam koliko žene obično imaju jajnih stanica kod prirodnjaka (mislim da rijetko koja ima više od 2) ali to nije nešto što bi si priuštila fizički i psihički. Ali opet - to sam ja. Možda ti se javi koja od cura sa više iskustva na tom području...Vidi sama i vidi što će ti reći i preporučiti u bolnici. U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## ježić

Evo nas natrag. Imam blizance na čuvanju! :Very Happy:

----------


## Orhideja

*miga24*, hvala puno na savjetu  :Smile:  

Ni sama ne znam što bih, sva sam izgubljena i nestrpljiva, a znam da se moram strpiti. Vidjet ću što će mi reći gin ovaj tjedan.

*ježić*, super  :Very Happy:  Neka se mrvice prime  :Love:

----------


## Bab

bravo *ježiću*...nek ostanu s tobom jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakoooooooooooooooooo dugo.

*orhideja*, mislim da je priča oko prirodnjaka na svakoj curi osobno.
Meni je uvijek bilo draže kad se nešto događalo, tako da sam ti ja nakon stimuliranog napravila mjesec dana pauze i ako bi ciklus bio ok išla sam u prirodnjake skroz do sljedećeg stimuliranog.
Sad sam imala malu dužu pauzu jer sam nakon zadnje biokemijske u 4 mjesecu rekla da ne idem više u niti jedan postupak dok ne povadim SVE nalaze koji su se dali povaditi pa da vidimo na čemu smo.
I sada kad sam vidla na čemu sam krećem u novi stimulirani.

Mislim da to sve ovisi o tome dal je netko spreman na rizik prirodnjaka jer ipak je tu najčešće u pitanju samo 1 stanica ili u dosta velikom broju slučajeva i ta 1 pobjegne prije punkcije.
Tako da je na tebi da odlučiš na što si spremna.
meni osobno ti prirodnjaci nisu teško padali jer sama punkcija nije strašna, s obzirom da je 1 folikul u pitanju, a ja sam se nakon et-a ponašala uobičajeno. Taj dan sam ostala doma ali sam poslje normalno radila ko da se ništa nije desilo.
Sretno kako god odlučila, a ja se ispričavam na podužem postu.

----------


## sanja1

Ježić bravo za twinsiće :Klap: .
Miga,kako ide?
Bab,pa ti si uskoro pikalica :Yes: .

----------


## miga24

Ježić - juhuhuuuuuu!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sanjić, ide ok. Bolovi od jučer prošli, hvala bogu , i sad čilam. Nekak mi vrijeme dosta brzo leti ovaj put... :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

> Evo nas natrag. Imam blizance na čuvanju!


Ježić, neka budu blizanci!!!

----------


## ptica1

Ježić, samo neka se oboje zadrže, čuvaj se.

----------


## nety

Ja krećem Sve prirpreme su pbavljene ,jućer je bila štoperica danas još idem bolovanje otvoriti i svog ginića nazvati da mi da kutiju Utrogestana i sutra ujutro punkcija Ovaj tjedan je fakat bio stresan Ujutro prije posla sam imala uzv poslije tog Ajmo šljakati  :Smile:  pa nakon posla još inekcije Nema kod kog se nisam sve izredala i fakat su svi bili ok ..i više nego ok Od prof Vrčića i Šimunića čiji pacijent i nisam do sestre Irene koja je fakat divna 
Sve u svemu ako sam dobro skuzila imam nekih 10ak janih stanica Čak je prf Šimunić reko u stilu sve super ima puno stanica ali kaj kad je tako i bilo zadnji put a niš se nije primilo  :Sad: 
Držite fige curke da ovaj put složimo  :Smile:  nekog malog bebaca 
Ja rekla prof na uzv da ja vise nebi isla ..da se to meni vise neda..da bi ja da je to sad to i nek bude jedna mala ili dvije bebice  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Nety, od srca ti želim da ovaj put bude uspješan, sretno.

----------


## miga24

> Nety, od srca ti želim da ovaj put bude uspješan, sretno.


Potpisujem!

Desideria, kaj je sa tobom? Si krenula i ti u postupak?

----------


## Orhideja

*nety*, sretno, neka se mala mrvica primi  :Smile: 

Ja sam napokon obavila pregled, doktor me stavio na listu  :Very Happy:   , 

Dakle, tako da znate sve kojima bude trebalo - upisuje se za *siječanj 2012.* Ja sam se nekako unaprijed pripremila na to da se čeka 6 mjeseci tako da mi se sad ovo ne čini tako strašno, iako ću vjerojatno izluditi do tada.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## miga24

Orhideja, proletit će ti vrijeme ko ludo!

----------


## Orhideja

> Orhideja, proletit će ti vrijeme ko ludo!


Joj, nadam se  :Smile: 

Jesi ti dobro? Izdržavaš čekanje do bete?

----------


## miga24

Izdržavam. Vidiš to je dobra riječ za moje trenutno stanje! :Laughing: 
Makar moram priznati da je meni sa svakim postupkom čekanje nekako lakše...Šta bude bit će. Nije u mojim rukama...
Hvala ti na pitanju!

----------


## Orhideja

> Izdržavam. Vidiš to je dobra riječ za moje trenutno stanje!
> Makar moram priznati da je meni sa svakim postupkom čekanje nekako lakše...Šta bude bit će. Nije u mojim rukama...
> Hvala ti na pitanju!


A baš to, nema smisla živcirati se, možda stres još i dodatno oteža sve skupa. Ali, iako sama sebi govorim da moram biti realna i ne očekivati odmah uspjeh, da će biti puno promašaja i da moram biti spremna na sve, ja znam da ću se živcirati i nadati, ne mogu si pomoći, ja sve primam k srcu, a ovo mi je sad najvažnije u životu.

Jbg, poslije ću plakati ako ne uspije, ali tako to ide  :Grin:

----------


## miga24

> Jbg, poslije ću plakati ako ne uspije, ali tako to ide


Plakanje ide pod obavezno i svaki puta bez obzira na to kako sam si posložila stvari u glavi prije postupka! Jedan dio mene se uvijek nada i taj dio mora svoje odbolovat da bih mogla racionalno krenuti dalje i u novi postupak. Stoga, sve što osijećaš je normalno i džim ti fige da ti stvarno od prve i uspije!

----------


## nety

Danas je bila punkcija Svega nas dvoje bilo na punkciji i jedna na transferu Nije me bas bolilo malo sam osjetila ali mene omami ona drgoa kako sestra veli  :Smile:  Bila je prof Pavicic ..i koma sam nas ostavili tam lezati niko nis nije spominjao ni govorio Ni koliko smo imali ni koliko izvadili i nitko nije ni utrice spominjao Da pocnem stavljati? Na uzv je bilo jedno 13ak jajnih stanica ali nemam pojima koliko su ih izvadili Ali sam ko zaklani picek krvarila

----------


## nety

> Izdržavam. Vidiš to je dobra riječ za moje trenutno stanje!
> Makar moram priznati da je meni sa svakim postupkom čekanje nekako lakše...Šta bude bit će. Nije u mojim rukama...
> Hvala ti na pitanju!


Hvala svima na dobrim zeljama i ja svim cekalicama drzim fige Sto se tice cekanja potpisujem kad sam prvi put isla jedva sam docekala kad sam sad slj put isla nisam se ni snasla vec sam krenula Još sam mislila Jojjj a da ja to malo pomaknem nekako mi sad bas i nije zgodno heheheh  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

> Danas je bila punkcija Svega nas dvoje bilo na punkciji i jedna na transferu Nije me bas bolilo malo sam osjetila ali mene omami ona drgoa kako sestra veli  Bila je prof Pavicic ..i koma sam nas ostavili tam lezati niko nis nije spominjao ni govorio Ni koliko smo imali ni koliko izvadili i nitko nije ni utrice spominjao Da pocnem stavljati? Na uzv je bilo jedno 13ak jajnih stanica ali nemam pojima koliko su ih izvadili Ali sam ko zaklani picek krvarila


Počni stavljat utriće . A možeš ih i piti do transfera. Od punkcije do transfera je čak i zgodnije da se piju jer onda ti na dan transfera ništa ne curi ako me razumiješ.
Bila ti je moja doktorica...
Jesu li ti spominjali kakvu gazu? Provjeri si da ti ništa nije ostalo unutra (spominjem poućena iskustvom) jer se zna desiti da naguraju gazu curama koje jako krvare pa im to nitko poslije ne spomene...
I morate pitati sestre kakav je bio rezultat punkcije ukoliko vam nitko to sam ne dođe reći.
Nety, kada su ti rekli da zoveš? Sretno u svakom slučaju!

----------


## nety

> Počni stavljat utriće . A možeš ih i piti do transfera. Od punkcije do transfera je čak i zgodnije da se piju jer onda ti na dan transfera ništa ne curi ako me razumiješ.
> Bila ti je moja doktorica...
> Jesu li ti spominjali kakvu gazu? Provjeri si da ti ništa nije ostalo unutra (spominjem poućena iskustvom) jer se zna desiti da naguraju gazu curama koje jako krvare pa im to nitko poslije ne spomene...
> I morate pitati sestre kakav je bio rezultat punkcije ukoliko vam nitko to sam ne dođe reći.
> Nety, kada su ti rekli da zoveš? Sretno u svakom slučaju!


Pitali smo i sestra je rekla da *nezna* da njima nitko nista ne govori Pitala sam sestru kad da nazovem veli sutra ili preksutra!!!???? Mislim stvarno ..ja cu nazvati sutra Nisam ja imala pojima da imam gazu dok se nisam sokirala vidjevsi da mi je cijela spavacica krvava pa sam sestri pozvonila da mi dode dati vate pa je ona pogledala i rekla Nitko nam nije reko da su vam stavili tampon
Ah svasta...sam sam ja sad malo zabrinuta dali ce se oploditi ..a valjda oce 
Najbolje od svega da sam se puno bolje nakon svega osjecala nego sto mi je bilo zadnji puta a zadnji puta nisam uopce krvarila i cijelo vrijeme razmisljala kaj bi jela i kak nisam stigla kod mesara  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ljudi se brinu oce ostat trudni a ja kaj bum kuhala  :Laughing: ..malo sam zabrinuta za sebe  :Cool:

----------


## miga24

> Ljudi se brinu oce ostat trudni a ja kaj bum kuhala ..malo sam zabrinuta za sebe


Totalno te kužim. Nakon prvog postupka muž me nazove i pita kak sam a ja mu velim - Dobro sam (kao kakvo mi to glupo pitanje uopće postavlja :Cool: ), nego kaj će mi jesti danas???Inače to je prvo pitanje koje mu postavim čim otvorim oči svakog jutra. Neki dan je morao ići na posao jako rano ujutro i kasnije me zove i krepava od smijeha. Pitam ga kaj mu je a on mi veli da mi je davao pusu pri odlasku a ja sam ga pitala da kaj ćemo kuhat danas a da nisam ni oči otvorila ni odzdravila kad je rekao bok. Ja se toga ničeg ne sjećam...Uglavnom, papat vooooolim. I sad sam se raspričala bezveze. Isprike na ovom totalno nepotrebnom postu...

----------


## nety

> Totalno te kužim. Nakon prvog postupka muž me nazove i pita kak sam a ja mu velim - Dobro sam (kao kakvo mi to glupo pitanje uopće postavlja), nego kaj će mi jesti danas???Inače to je prvo pitanje koje mu postavim čim otvorim oči svakog jutra. Neki dan je morao ići na posao jako rano ujutro i kasnije me zove i krepava od smijeha. Pitam ga kaj mu je a on mi veli da mi je davao pusu pri odlasku a ja sam ga pitala da kaj ćemo kuhat danas a da nisam ni oči otvorila ni odzdravila kad je rekao bok. Ja se toga ničeg ne sjećam...Uglavnom, papat vooooolim. I sad sam se raspričala bezveze. Isprike na ovom totalno nepotrebnom postu...


Miga nek mi ostanemo trudnice pa cemo imati 9 mj razmisljati o svemu pa i klopi  :Smile: Drzim fige znam kako izgleda cekanje ...ludis Ja sma zadnji put dobila ludacku migrenu i alergiju ..bilo mi dosat svega Plakala sam se i rekla da sam ocu da je gotovo kakav god rezultat bio 
Koma je u svem tome kaj te ostave prepustenog samog sebi Ja sam krvarila nisam ni znala da krvarim Niko nas 3 sata nije dosao ni pogledati

----------


## legal alien

moram priznat da me malo plasi tvoja prica nety. s obzirom da me (nadam se) uskoro ocekuje punkcija u petrovoj. nekako od referentnog centra za humanu reprodukciju ne ocekujes bas takav tretman. da te punktiraju i da ti nitko ne kaze koliko su JS izvadili. strava. mozda zato sto je vikend pa je samo dezurna dr tu pa bas i nema vremena. 
sretno!

----------


## miga24

Na žalost tako obično je vikendom u Petrovoj. Ali cure se snađu. Npr. ne žele otići dok ih biolog ne obavijesti o rezultatu i o tome obavijeste sestre... :Cool:

----------


## Orhideja

> Plakanje ide pod obavezno i svaki puta bez obzira na to kako sam si posložila stvari u glavi prije postupka! Jedan dio mene se uvijek nada i taj dio mora svoje odbolovat da bih mogla racionalno krenuti dalje i u novi postupak. Stoga, sve što osijećaš je normalno i džim ti fige da ti stvarno od prve i uspije!


Hvala, ja se nadam da će tvoj eskimić ostati pobjednik  :Love:  A za plakanje, ja vejrujem da to pomaže i ne vidim ništa loše u tome. I sama sam takva, moram sve izbaciti iz sebe, a onda mi je lakše i idem dalje  :Smile: 




> Danas je bila punkcija Svega nas dvoje bilo na punkciji i jedna na transferu Nije me bas bolilo malo sam osjetila ali mene omami ona drgoa kako sestra veli  Bila je prof Pavicic ..i koma sam nas ostavili tam lezati niko nis nije spominjao ni govorio Ni koliko smo imali ni koliko izvadili i nitko nije ni utrice spominjao Da pocnem stavljati? Na uzv je bilo jedno 13ak jajnih stanica ali nemam pojima koliko su ih izvadili Ali sam ko zaklani picek krvarila


Ajoj, zvuči kao teško iskustvo. Nadam se da će ti sutra sve reći, koliko su izvadili i kakvo je stanje. Samo nek ih bude dosta i da budu svi super  :Smile: 




> Pitam ga kaj mu je a on mi veli da mi je davao pusu pri odlasku a ja sam ga pitala da kaj ćemo kuhat danas a da nisam ni oči otvorila ni odzdravila kad je rekao bok. Ja se toga ničeg ne sjećam...


 :Laughing:

----------


## frodo

pratim vas, cure moje, skoro svakodnevno  :Wink: 

evo ovako je kod mene: *od sutra sam pikalica !!!!!* :Very Happy: , kooooooonnaaaaačnooooo!!!!

miga24,ježić - držim fige najveće!  :Klap: 
Sanja-kako si mi ti ? 
gdje nam je mimi81?

puuuusssaaa  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Upravo zvala i rekli su mi da se oplodnja super odvija i da je transfer u Cetvrtak kad je peti dan da ce tad bti blastocite i da je veca sansa za oplodnju Ajmeee drzim fige sama sebi da je to to ovaj put Idem kupit lijepilo da zalijepim bebe da nikud ne odu :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Nebi ja vise isla naporno mi je to Ja bi da je to to sada  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Nety ajd super. Neka prođe sve ko po loju...
Znate kaj mene interesira? O čemu ovisi hoće li transfer biti treći ili peti dan? Meni je do sada uvijek bio treći...Npr. sada su mi treći dan vratili petostanični zametak, a ja si nekak mislim da bi možda bilo bolje da su ga ostavili da se još razvija...Malo mi je to nekak - petostanični...Znam da je maternica najbolji medij za njegov razvitak, ali da je transfer bio peti dan eskimić bi il preživio i bio još jači  :Cool:  ili do transfera ne bi ni došlo i bila bi pošteđena bar ovog išćekivanja i prije bi se prijavila za sljedeći postupak...
Ne znam, nervoza me pere danas...

----------


## nety

Ja idem raditi do cetvrtka jer inače neću imati muža kad krenem po bebe :Very Happy:  Prvoj je rekao ..ma neidi raditi ostani doma da bi pola sata poslije rekao Odi ..odi i ranije hihihihi Hormoni pucaju na mahove  Malo zli malo dobri..malo zli malo sasavi  :Smile: 
Poluditi cu doma cekajuci Cetrtak Ovak cu bar promijeniti sredinu i brze ce mi vrijeme proci

----------


## sanja1

Frodo suuuuperrr :Klap: ,držim fige da je to TO.
Miga,ma taj tvoj malac je žilavac,koji god dan da je vraćen :Grin: .
Nety super za blastice,odlično :Klap: .
Ja se odmaram od postupaka i baš mi paše pauza,malo mi je već pikanja i svega na vrh glave,a dok ne krenem ponovo uživljavam se u vaše postupke i navijam za vas :Yes: .

----------


## strategija

Bok cure!
Evo ja sam nova na forumu. Imam već iskustva s ivf-om ali po starom zakonu pa sada sakupljam potrebnu papirologiju i obavljam pretrage za novi postupak. Na prvu kontrolu u Petrovoj sam naručena u 11mj kod dr. Pavičić. Obavijest svima da se po novom ne treba više naručivati za markere na hepatitis u Petrovoj 3! 
Svima želim sreću i brzi put do cilja!!!

----------


## Orhideja

*frodo*, sretno pikanje  :Grin: 

*nety*, nek se bebice zalijepe  :Laughing: 

*miga*, nemoj se bedirati, neće se dati eskimić, žilav je on  :Smile: 

*strategija*, dobrodošla!

Ja sam u fazi prikupljanja uputnica, još da dragi uzme svoje i da se naručimo napokon za psihijatra i krvne pretrage.

----------


## frodo

*sanja1, Orhideja*, hvala  :Shy kiss: 

vidjet ćemo kako će biti ovaj put  :Rolling Eyes: 
Orhideja, zapravo si brzo došla na red za postupak, to su praktično samo još 2 i pol mjeseca  :Smile: 
*Nety, Miga, Ježić*,i ostale curke kojima to treba-držim fige  :Yes: 
*Strategija*, dobrodošla!

----------


## ježić

*frodo*, sretno s pikanjem! Drago mi je da si konačno krenula.

*nety,* super da idu na blastice! Oprosti, možda nisam dobro popratila, jel možeš molim te reći kakav je protokol bio u pitanju? Jesi pitala biologe što je s ostalim stanicama, koliko ih je bilo, jesu što spremili?

*miga*, mene isto zapravo zanima o čem ovisi kad rade transfer? Jel po tome kako se u startu počinju dijelit ili što? Iskusne petrofke???

*sanja1,* hvala na podršci! Samo ti dobro odmori i skupi energije za novi postupak!
*
Orhideja*, brzo će proći vrijeme do postupka, baš mi je drago!

*strategija*, dobrodošla i sretno!

*mimi81*, gdje si? Što ima?

A ja evo, preživjela hiperstimulaciju. Bila nekoliko dana u bolnici, ali sad je situacija ok.

I dajte cure, molim vas, ako nije problem, nemojte koristiti izraz "umjetna oplodnja". To me svaki put nekako zabode u oči, a moram priznati da sam, na žalost, i svašta čula ove dane u bolnici, čak i izraz "umjetna beba", i to ne od nekog tko nema veze s potpomognutom oplodnjom, nego od nekog tko je trudan, a debelo dobro je prošao kroz razne postupke. Mene to svaki put nekako ražalosti i nadam se da mi ne zamjerate što to pišem. U svakom slučaju, moja djeca neće biti "umjetna", nitko nije "umjetno" stvorio moje stanice i stanice MM i nisu mi embrije "umjetno" stvorili u epruveti. Samo su malo pomogli stanicama u laboratoriju da se spoje.

----------


## eva133

*ježić* nadam se da si dobro.

----------


## ježić

> *ježić* nadam se da si dobro.


Ma je, eva, sad sam već super, ali nisam se još skroz izvukla. Sad doma mirujem.

----------


## strategija

Hvala na dobrodošlici cure!  :Smile: 

*Ježić* slažem se s tobom u potpunosti. Još nekako mogu razumjeti ljude koji nisu upućeni u to ali cure koje prolaze kroz sve pa koriste taj naziv mi stvarno nije u redu. Nažalost i u medijima se svakodnevno čuje to umjetno pa valjda ljudima uđe u uho. Ja sam mama dvoje djece. Jedno je začeto prirodnim putem a drugo ivf-om i oboje su mi isti, prirodni, normalni i bez ikakve razlike.

Pitanjce jedno imam. Cervikalne briseve sa uputnicom mogu odnijeti u Petrovu ili Rockefellerovu? Koliko se nalazi čekaju?

----------


## ježić

strategija, ja sam u Petrovu, nalaze sam čekala 3 tjedna.

----------


## mimi81

Bok cure!
Evo kod mene prekinut postupak zbog loše reakcije na dugi protokol (nije bilo niti jednog folikula). Sada nastavljamo sa prirodnjacima...
Frodo, Ježić i ostatak ekipe sretno!
Strategija dobrodošla!

----------


## ježić

uff, *mimi*, baš mi je žao.  :Love:  Nadam se da će prirodnjak uroditi plodom!

----------


## mimi81

I ja se nadam. Ponekad mi se čini da sam najgori pacijent na ovom forumu...

----------


## Snekica

Mimi  :Sad:  žao mi je! Sad sretno u prirodnjacima!

----------


## Sela

*Mimi*  jako mi je zao,pratim tvoju pricu kroz jednu zaspalu(sto se foruma tice) "staru" petrofku.
No i prirodnjaci su ok,moze tu biti jos svasta.
*Jezicu* zelim ti brzi oporavak od HS(znas onu pricu da HS podupire trudnocu) ali mi je zao sto je do nje
moralo doci..
Sto se tice fraze "umjetna oplodnja" i meni se odavno dize kosa na glavi od nje,ali se nekih arhaizama i zabluda
jako tesko rijesiti,no s vremenom nadam se nestat ce i ta rijec...Ta fraza vuce korijene iz doba kad je rodjena
prva beba iz  IVFa(Louise Brown)-medju sirokim masama je to odjeknulo senzacionalisticki (kao i u medicinskim)
pa su novinari pisuci o tome koristili taj izraz dajuci mu snagu neceg cem se treba iscudjavati.
Medicinari su naravno koristili izraz in vitro fertilization,ali ne mozes ti tamo nekom sa elementary school
docarati jasno sto je to,al kad kazes "umjetna"-sve je clear ne??
Kod nas se jos kaze potpomognuta,medicinska,humana reprodukcija i bilo bi zaista lijepo od cura kad bi
prihvatile taj izraz za postupke kroz koje prolaze i da uvijek imaju na umu ,kao sto Jezic kaze,da nista
umjetnog nema u svemu tome.
Pusa drage

----------


## ježić

Sela, draga  :Kiss:  
Pročitala sam za malo tikatakalo! Čestitam ti od srca! :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Hvala Sela! Morati ćemo probuditi tu Trnoružicu...  :Smile: 
Čestitam ti na uspjehu i želim ti da za 9 mj rodiš

----------


## Bab

mimi, pa bemu misha...baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
ali i prirodnjaci vas mogu itekako iznenaditi
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za takav scenarij

Ježiću dragi, nadam se da si sad bolje i da je ova HS bila samo uvod u jednu lijepu trudnoću...još samo malo  :Smile: 

ja sam od sutra pikalica i jedva čekam...nekak mi je puno vremena prošlo od zadnjeg postupka pa sam baš našpanana  :Smile: 

pusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa svima a jedna posebna mojoj jaaaaaaaaaaaaakooooooooo dragoj trudničici Seli :Kiss:

----------


## miga24

Frodo sretno u daljem postupku!!
Mimi žao mi je...
A kaj se tiće riječi - umjetna oplodnja- ja osobno rađe koristim potpomognuta ali kada ljudima oko sebe kažem da sam u postupku potpomognute oplodnje gledaju me ko da sam s oblaka opala...ali ako kažem umjetna e to je već jedna druga stvar. Klimnu glavom i više me ne zamaraju nikakvim pitanjima što mi iskreno i odgovara. Tako da protiv te riječi osobno nemam ništa jer za mene je to na kraju dana samo obična riječ. Ja jako dobro znam što prolazim i koliko se mučim da dođem do željenog cilja i jedna riječ kao što je  - umjetna - me definitivno neće dirati niti zamarati. Vjerujem da će se s vremenom i ta riječ izgubiti i da će ljudi poćeti shvaćati zašto neke ljude vrijeđa, ali do tada ja neću dozvoliti da ja budem ta uvrijeđena...

----------


## ježić

Ma nisam ja uvrijeđena radi te riječi. Mislim da je problem upravo u tome, što ljudi koji nisu u tome, shvaćaju taj izraz baš doslovno, da je to sve "umjetno". Tu nam mediji uglavnom ne pomažu, koliko god da se govorilo o tome, malo malo u novinama i vijestima iskrsne termin "umjetna oplodnja". Pa čak i našem ministru Milinoviću svako malo izleti isti izraz (sram vas bilo, ministre!)
Samo mi je nekako žao da se žene i parovi koji sami to iskušavaju na svojoj koži ne mogu odljepiti od tog termina.
No hard feelings! Nek zapravo svatko to shvaća kako hoće, ali za mene to nikad neće biti umjetno!

----------


## ježić

Bab, sretno ti pikanje! Samo ti budi našpanana i dalje!

----------


## miga24

> No hard feelings! Nek zapravo svatko to shvaća kako hoće, ali za mene to nikad neće biti umjetno!


Potpisujem.

----------


## Orhideja

> *sanja1, Orhideja*, hvala :shy kiss:
> 
> vidjet ćemo kako će biti ovaj put :r oll:
> Orhideja, zapravo si brzo došla na red za postupak, to su praktično samo još 2 i pol mjeseca :- )


Da, i ja sam se iznenadila, mislila sam da ću dobiti termin tek na proljeće, ali eto  :Smile:  Taman poslije Božića kad se natrpam kolačima  :Laughing: 




> A ja evo, preživjela hiperstimulaciju. Bila nekoliko dana u bolnici, ali sad je situacija ok.
> 
> I dajte cure, molim vas, ako nije problem, nemojte koristiti izraz "umjetna oplodnja".


Žao mi je zbog HS, mene je toga užasno strah. Nadam se da ćeš se brzo oporaviti  :Love:  I u pravu si za ovo ''umjetna oplodnja'', ispričavam se ako sam ponekad upotrijebila taj izraz, neću više, još sam nova u svemu tome. U svemu nema apsolutno ništa umjetno i u pravu ste, treba taj termin izbaciti iz upotrebe.




> Cervikalne briseve sa uputnicom mogu odnijeti u Petrovu ili Rockefellerovu? Koliko se nalazi čekaju?


Ja sam svoje nosila u Zavod za javno zdravstvo ''Dr Andrija Štampar'', u Mirogojskoj, tamo su brisevi gotovi za tjedan dana (ako imaš i HPV bris, onda za 10 dana).




> Bok cure!
> Evo kod mene prekinut postupak zbog loše reakcije na dugi protokol (nije bilo niti jednog folikula). Sada nastavljamo sa prirodnjacima...
> Frodo, Ježić i ostatak ekipe sretno!
> Strategija dobrodošla!


Uh, žao mi je da si morala prekinuti. Možda sad upali u prirodnjacima.  :Love: 

*sela*, čestitke na uspjehu. Nadam se da ćemo sve tvojim putem.  :Grin: 

*bab*, sretno s pikanjem.

----------


## legal alien

@ jezic mozes li pls malo opisati kako je pocela HS. jeli moguce da to krene vec od punkcije ili tek od transfera kad krene implatacija. ja pucam. barem imam takav osjecaj. stomak mi je kao u trecem mjesecu trudnoce (if only). kao kad pojedes cijelu tecu fazola (graha). i danas sam svaku rupu na cesti osjetila a jedva sam obavila najjednostavniju kupnju i dovukla se doma nikakva i bez snage. mozda to stane samo od sebe. sjecam se da bi mi i u prethodnim postupcima stomak bio napuhan ali nekako mi se cini dosta manje.

----------


## nety

> Hvala na dobrodošlici cure! 
> 
> *Ježić* slažem se s tobom u potpunosti. Još nekako mogu razumjeti ljude koji nisu upućeni u to ali cure koje prolaze kroz sve pa koriste taj naziv mi stvarno nije u redu. Nažalost i u medijima se svakodnevno čuje to umjetno pa valjda ljudima uđe u uho. Ja sam mama dvoje djece. Jedno je začeto prirodnim putem a drugo ivf-om i oboje su mi isti, prirodni, normalni i bez ikakve razlike.
> 
> Pitanjce jedno imam. Cervikalne briseve sa uputnicom mogu odnijeti u Petrovu ili Rockefellerovu? Koliko se nalazi čekaju?


Odi u rockfellerovu ja sma u Petrovoj proljetost cekala mjesec dana jer nisu imali markere za klamidiju

----------


## nety

Meni je sutra ET a ja smrcam i kisem ko luda Nadam se samo da ce sve biti ok Dobro je krenulo imamo blastice i drziteeeee velike fige da se vise zakelje :Smile:  a ne da se ja tam mucim :Laughing:  zabadava

----------


## strategija

A koji sam ja danas neugodnjak doživjela. :Embarassed:  Naručena sam bila kod ginekologa za papu i briseve. Dođem tamo, sjednem za stolac za pregled i taman krene menga. Imam neredovite cikluse ali nikako danas nije trebala doći. Uglavnom smo onda sve prebacili za sljedeći tjedan…  Što se briseva tiče rekao mi je da moram ići prije u Rockefellerovu ili već negdje drugdje i uzeti neke nasade i s tim doći kod njega da mi uzme briseve. Jel zna netko šta o tom?

Nety hvala i sretno na ET! Super što su išli na blastice, držim fige!

Cure sa HS držite se! Uglavnom je ona predznak trudnoće pa neka tako bude i u vašem slučaju!  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

nety, miriše mi na dobro! Ako se sjećate Mare157 (nije Petrofka), ona bi uskoro trebala roditi. U samom postupku zakurila je s temperaturom i kihanjem, šmrcanjem, uglavnom ful viroza! I eto još koji dan pa će tog bebolinca uspavljivati u svom naručju.

----------


## Orhideja

nety, sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## nety

> nety, miriše mi na dobro! Ako se sjećate Mare157 (nije Petrofka), ona bi uskoro trebala roditi. U samom postupku zakurila je s temperaturom i kihanjem, šmrcanjem, uglavnom ful viroza! I eto još koji dan pa će tog bebolinca uspavljivati u svom naručju.


Pozlatile ti se rijeci i presla viroza i na tebe  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:  Curke fala svima na figama i ja drzim isto Nadam se da ce biti još ekipe na et da ima s kim klafrati dok sma tamo i cekam kaj ce bebice  :Zaljubljen:  odluciti.... ostaju ili ne

----------


## ježić

> @ jezic mozes li pls malo opisati kako je pocela HS. jeli moguce da to krene vec od punkcije ili tek od transfera kad krene implatacija. ja pucam. barem imam takav osjecaj. stomak mi je kao u trecem mjesecu trudnoce (if only). kao kad pojedes cijelu tecu fazola (graha). i danas sam svaku rupu na cesti osjetila a jedva sam obavila najjednostavniju kupnju i dovukla se doma nikakva i bez snage. mozda to stane samo od sebe. sjecam se da bi mi i u prethodnim postupcima stomak bio napuhan ali nekako mi se cini dosta manje.


legal alien, hs može krenut već i prije punkcije, a i poslije transfera. Ja sam već kod punkcije čula doktora kako govori: "To je hiperstimulacija". Bila sam malo nupuhana poslije punkcije, ali mi je trbuh očigledno počeo rasti nakon transfera. Kad sam završila na hitnoj, izgledala sam ko u 6. mjesecu trudnoće. Sori ako nisam dobro popratila, a u kojoj si ti sad fazi točno?

----------


## ježić

*nety*, super za blastice! Nadam se da su sad već s tobom na čuvanju! Javi kako je prošlo!

*strategija*, znači da opet nemaju hranilišta za briseve u Petrovoj. Zato su ti rekli da ih moraš pokupiti u Rockfellerovoj ili negdje drugdje.

----------


## strategija

> *strategija*, znači da opet nemaju hranilišta za briseve u Petrovoj. Zato su ti rekli da ih moraš pokupiti u Rockfellerovoj ili negdje drugdje.


Nisam to išla u Petrovu već kod privatnog ginekologa. Htjela sam u Petrovoj obaviti i papu i briseve ali kad sam se naručivala mi je sestra rekla da MPO doktori to više ne rade :Sad:

----------


## nety

Sve super prošlo Malo me bolilo jer su mi jajnici bolni i kad mi je pritisno mislila sam skociti od muke Izvadili 6 3 su bile zrele i 2 prešle u blastice Sad su bebe samno  vec smo danas 2 put rucale pjele malo pizze i finih keksica  :Smile: 
Vele u Petrovoj da ce i oni uvesti da nema lezanja uopce poslije transfera jer da se u Mariboru ne lezi uopce Da sve treba normalno raditi osim sto se nesmije naprezati ni tesko dizati Nadam se da ce ovaj put biti vise srece ..sad je sve u Bozijim rukama

----------


## tikki

Nety super za blastice, nadam se da ce ostati s tobom  :Smile:  a sto se tice prehlade, negdje sam procitala da neki doktori misle kako malo oslabljen imunitet zapravo pogoduje implantaciji... Ja se nadam da ce u tvom slucaju se ta teorija pokazati tocna!

Bab, jesi pikalica? Kakav ti je protokol?

Ja sam u 11 mjesecu na konzultacijama pa cemo vidjet sto dalje. Nadam se da cu u proljece moc na postupak (zapravo se nadam da necu trebati jer ce u 12. uspjeti )

----------


## Bab

Nety, bravo za blastice...nek ostanu obadvije s tobom...

Tikki, je od jučer sam pikalica...dec + fraxiparin i od 2 dc uz to još i tri gonala...pa ćemo vidjet
Brijem da ću do punkcije izgledat ko kantica za zalijevanje cvijeća  :Smile: 

Nadam se da ćeš na proljeće već naveliko šetati svoj trudnički trbuščić :Smile: 

Pusa curke svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> Nety, bravo za blastice...nek ostanu obadvije s tobom...
> 
> Tikki, je od jučer sam pikalica...dec + fraxiparin i od 2 dc uz to još i tri gonala...pa ćemo vidjet
> Brijem da ću do punkcije izgledat ko kantica za zalijevanje cvijeća 
> 
> Nadam se da ćeš na proljeće već naveliko šetati svoj trudnički trbuščić
> 
> Pusa curke svima


došla unatoč forumskim pravilima da se na bolničkim topicima vibra i navija, zavibrati našoj Bab, neka ti nama budeš kroz koji tjedan trudna kantica za zalijevanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frodo

jutro, curke moje  :Smile: 

ja u nedjelju u 7h moram biti u Petrovoj na 1. uzv, hvata me frka lagana da vidim kako se to sve počelo razvijati  :Smile: 

nety,ježić,Bab,miga i sve ostale cure, sretno!!!
mimi81,  :Love: , ti si onda već slijedeći mjesec u postupku?
Sanja1, :Bye:

----------


## nety

Rab i ja ti zelim da postanes deeebbbeeeeelaaaa <3
Hvala vam curke na lijepim zeljama Drzim i ja fige sama sebi  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Frodo bez brige i bez panike Jedan rezultat vec imas ...znac sve je moguće sad ideš po drugi  :Smile: ...nekaj uspije iz prve nekaj bas i ne Drzim fige sam hrabro i bice još jedan bebac  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

*frodo*, sretno u nedjelju i želim ti što prije još jednog ovakvog preslatkog kuhara ili kuharicu  :Smile: 

*Kadauna*,  :Kiss:  tebi i Tvojoj ljepotici

ubila bu me moderatorica  :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

> jutro, curke moje 
> 
> ja u nedjelju u 7h moram biti u Petrovoj na 1. uzv, hvata me frka lagana da vidim kako se to sve počelo razvijati 
> 
> nety,ježić,Bab,miga i sve ostale cure, sretno!!!
> mimi81, , ti si onda već slijedeći mjesec u postupku?
> Sanja1,



Ja bi mogla već ovaj mjesec...ovisi kad dođe m. Što se tebe tiče ne brini, bit će to ok. Ja sam ti malo special case i bad luck...
Sretno Nety, Bab ... i ostalima u Petrovoj!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> I ja se nadam. Ponekad mi se čini da sam najgori pacijent na ovom forumu...


 :Love:  bas mi je zao  sto se to događa  mimi

----------


## nety

Mene sve boli Od kicme do donjeg dijela trbuha Ocito su mi jajniici jos bolni A da ne spominjem kako mi se tesko izolirati od svakodnevnih briga i problema vec sam se sva iznervirala a rekals am da necu još me k tome svemu frka oce li se mrvice zalijepiti i bez Oho lipila :Cool:  a tek je jedan dan prosao 
Rekli su u Petrovoj da samo treba paziti ne napreazti se netreba lezati pa cu ja sad 4 dana sto vise odmarati a onda se bacam na pecenje kolaca i svakodnevne poslove da ostanem donekle normalna :Smile:

----------


## bebac

Pozdrav, :Very Happy: 

evo i nas!
Muž ima oligoastenoteratozoospermiu, a ja sam ok 

Zanima me koliko se dugo ceka između ivf ili icsi pokusaja u Petrovoj?
Koje papire-nalaze moram imati na prvom pregledu?
Kojeg doktora odabrati, preporuke?

----------


## mimi81

Frodo kako je prošao uzv?

----------


## frodo

*mimi81*  :Heart: , nikako se jučer javiti, uglavnom, ima folikula  :Klap: , a sutra ćemo vidjeti kako napreduju, valjda će biti sve ok, javim sutra kako stvari stoje.Kako si mi ti? Možda se i vidimo još tamo  :Smile: 

*Bab*, hvala na lijepim željama  :Smile: 

cure u iščekivanju bete, kako ste mi vi? i dalje držim fige! 

*bebac,* imate istu situaciju kao i mi, što se čekanja tiče, koliko sam skužila čeka se oko 4 mjeseca.Od nalaza-brisevi, papa,hormoni, ma zapravo ti je najbolje nazvati 01 4604-723 i naručiti se, između 12-14 sati svaki dan.Kad smo mi krenuli nama su dodijelili doktora, nismo birali.Pa lijepo dođeš tamo, popričaš sa doktorom, on ti napiše koji ti sve nalazi trebaju i vjerojatno će te odmah staviti i na listu za ivf, a do tada stigneš prikupiti sve što ti treba, Sretno!

----------


## tikki

Frodo super za folikuliće, samo neka tako nastave i dalje  :Smile: 

Bebac, mi smo isto tako nazvali od 12-14, oni ti daju termin konzultacija i tad ponesi sve nalaze koje imaš (papu, spermiogram, ako ste još nešto od pretraga radili...) a na konzultacijama će ti doktor dat upute za dalje i možda te stavit na lisu za ivf. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## luna1

Danas umjesto pozitivne bete, sve ispočetka. Svim petrovka želim sreću budućim jesenskim trudnicama. Dali mi koja može objasniti kako ide točno protokol kad se ide po zamrznute stanice? Hvala

----------


## strategija

*bebac*, kod naručivanja meni su dali papir sa popisom dokumentacije koja ti treba pa evo:
1. sva Vaša dosadašnja medicinska dokumentacija
    Vaš OIB
    nalaz Kg i Rg faktora (samo pacijentica, ne partner!)
    Biljezi na Hepatitis A, B i C; HIV, WAR (Sifilis) (OBOJE!!!) ( ne starije od 6 mjeseci!)
    PAPA test i cervikalni brisevi - ne stariji od 6 mjeseci!
2. Za parove koji su u braku:
    Vjenčani list (kopija)
    Kopija osobnih iskaznica
3. Za parove koji su u izvanbračnoj zajednici:
    Izjava bračnog para pred sudom kod javnog bilježnika
    Potrda o zajedničkoj adresi
4. Pisana potvrda psihijatra / psihologa da je par upoznat o mogućim psihičkim učincima liječenja medicinskom oplodnjom, OBOJE!
5. Pismena potvrda pravnika (magistar prava) o pravnom značenju i učincima postupaka za planirano liječenje medicinskoj oplodnjom, te o obiteljsko-pravnim učinskima koji proizlaze iz tog postupka.
Ne moraš imati sve do prve kontorole ali počni lagano sakupljati. Što se doktora tiče svaka cura će ti preporučiti svojega ali stvarno su svi dobri.

*frodo* za puno dobrih folikula!

*luna1* baš mi je žao...

----------


## una99

Pozdrav,
evo i mene, trenutno pikalica  - od 21. d.c decp., od 2 d.c. decp. + 3 amp. gonal f.
Cure da li kada dolazim na ultraz.  8 d.c. moram imati uputnicu ili su dovoljne one uputnice koje sam predala kod preuzimanja lijekova   :Grin:  - zaboravila pitati

----------


## sanja1

Frodo navijam za tvoje folikule :Klap: .

----------


## ježić

*luna1*, jako mi je žao što nije uspjelo! Želim ti puno sreće u krio postupku! Javi se migi24, ona ti je sad najfriškija u tome, i to s uspješnim rezultatom. I tebi želim takav ishod!

*frodo*, bravo za folikule! Samo nek oni dalje lijepo rastu!

*bebac*, dobrodošla i što prije na trudnički pdf ošla! Na prvi pregled ponesi sa sobom sve dosadašnje papire koje imaš. strategija ti je već popisala što se sve za postupak treba prikupiti, ali reći će ti i doktor što god trebaš! Sretno i za što skori početak!

A ja ću vam, eto, napisati dobre vijesti. Danas, 14dt moja beta iznosi 278,17! :Very Happy: 
Imam odmah i pitanje; jel nekome od vas rečeno da betu ponavljaju tek za tjedan dana? Meni su ju rekli ponoviti tek u ponedjeljak, pa me to malo brine. :Confused:

----------


## strategija

Lijepa beta ježić, čestitam!!! Neznam zašto su rekli ponoviti tek za tjedan dana ali ja da sam na tvom mjestu bi radi sebe ponovila za 2 dana a radi njih opet sljedeći tjedan. Želim ti pravilno duplanje  :Smile:

----------


## frodo

*jjjeeežžiiććć*, jupiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!želim ti sve, sve, sve najbolje!!!!! :Very Happy:  Bravo!!!!!!!

*strategija,tikki,sanja1...*, hvala vam curke od srca  :Kiss: 

*luna1*,  :Love: , isplači se ako ti se plače, a već sutra bit će bolje, i dalje u nove pobjede!!! samo upornima uspijeva!

----------


## sanja1

Miga,Ježić bravo cure :Klap: ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školski do kraja :Very Happy: .
Luna,sad tek vidjeh :Love: .

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke i ovdje!
Frodo super za folikule...pratim te i dalje! 
Ja sam ok, trudim se biti...možda se i vidimo, bilo bi mi drago

----------


## miga24

Ja se eto nisam javljala jer je nakon velikog veselja isti dan krenuo šok...Prokrvarila sam a i svašta se nešto drugo izdešavalo tako da sam zadnja 4 dana provela po razno raznim bolnicama...
No hvala bogu bebač se još neda i beta danas na 17 dan 1453 i nešto sitno. Kažu školski! :Very Happy:  Od jučer na komplikacijama...
Držim fige svima i želim da dočekate i vi svoje pozitivne betice i da budete pošteđene bilo kakvih šokova...
Pusa svima! Ježić - čestitke i ovdje draga!

----------


## eva133

*miga* drago mi je da je sve dobro završilo.
Čuvaj se sad i uživaj.

----------


## ema 1

Bok cure,

evo da se i ja prijavim, nova sam na forumu i u mpo vodama,
trenutno u prvom postupku.
Čitam vas vec neko vrijeme i divim se vasoj upornosti hrabrosti i strpljenju.
Želim vam svima da sto prije ostvarite svoj cilj.

----------


## strategija

*una99* ako si predala uputnicu za bolničko liječenje i dobila "košuljicu" više ti ne trebaju uputnice. Sretno!
*miga* nažalost nekad ne može bez šokova ali važno da je sad sve uredu. Želim ti mirnu trudnoću!

----------


## frodo

evo mene cure moje  :Heart: 

danas se načekala u petr., nije na kraju došao moj doktor, pa me pregledala doktorica, baš je predivna žena
uglavnom,stvari se lijepo razvijaju, na desnoj jajniku 2 folikula, na lijevom još i više, endometrij super  :Very Happy: 
sutra sam opet tamo pa se javim 

miga, šokovi nam se tako dešavaju da se ne možeš opustiti i veseliti punim plućima, ali bit će to super, dok se beta tako super dupla znači sve je ok 
mimi, sanja i ostale curke, :Kiss: 

ježić, kako si ti,jesu počele trudničke mučnine?  :Wink:

----------


## mimi81

Miga drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo...nek i dalje beta ide gore....
Frodo super za hrpu folikula!

----------


## bebac

hvala cure,

narucena 15.11. :D (treba to docekati) ...
jel netko zna dal mozes traziti ICSI, a ne IVF s obzirom na muzevu oligoasthenoteratozoospermiju ?

jezić-cestitam :D :D :D :D 
frodo- moze moze sto vise to bolje  :Smile:  
miga- drzi se  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

> hvala cure,
> 
> narucena 15.11. :D (treba to docekati) ...
> jel netko zna dal mozes traziti ICSI, a ne IVF s obzirom na muzevu oligoasthenoteratozoospermiju ?


meni je doc na povijest bolesti napisao IVF ali se na kraju ipak radio ICSI jer spermiogram nije bio zadovoljavajuci. tako da ce biolog procijeniti sto ce raditi a s obzirom na nalaz TM sigurno ide ICSI. mislim doduse da to ne mozes bas traziti ali mozes pitati doktora sto planiraju s obzirom na nalaz.

----------


## Bab

meni isto uvijek na povijesi bolesti piše IVF, i u onoj tekici kod sestre Ive, pa nam uvijek rade ICSI jer s našim jadnim s-gramom drugačije i ne ide  :Sad: 

Tako da ne brineš...a i brzo će 15.11.

i naravno sretno  :Smile:  i dobrodošla k nama

Miga, žao mi je za ove šokove kroz koje si prošla, ali mi je drago da je mrvica žilava i da je sve ok.
želim ti do kraja sve laganini i školski

----------


## nety

Meni je danas 6 dan nakon transfera i pocinjem lagano osjecati kako mi grudi splasnjavaju Tako mi je i zadnji puta bilo ...bojim sed a nista ni ovaj puta  :Sad:  Pricekat cu još koji dan u subotu ili ponedeljak cu otici izvaditi krv

----------


## ježić

*miga24*, nek od sad na dalje ide samo sve dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Znam je da je tvoj mali eskim jak i sve će on to izdržati!

*nety*, nemoj gubiti nadu, još je rano! Držim palce da beta bude super! Ja sam danas 16dt, a nemam još nikakvih simptoma. (Inače, meni danas beta 806!)

----------


## ema 1

mimi

vidim da je postupak prekinut, ako mogu pitati zaszo?
I ja imam endo i trenutno sam u prvom postupku dugi protokol od 21 dana decapeptyl zatim gonal f 3x

----------


## Smarta

> Meni je danas 6 dan nakon transfera i pocinjem lagano osjecati kako mi grudi splasnjavaju Tako mi je i zadnji puta bilo ...bojim sed a nista ni ovaj puta  Pricekat cu još koji dan u subotu ili ponedeljak cu otici izvaditi krv


Nety samo hrabro. Stvarno je još rano. Pokušaj pričekati ponedjeljak. Želim ti VEEEEEELIIIIIIIKUUUUUUUU betu

----------


## sanja001

Pozdrav cure,

vec dugo citam postove na ovom forumu(od kad sam saznala da krecemo u MPO vode) i konacno sam se odlucila pridruziti vam se.

u 10. mj sam krenula u prvi postupak. U subotu je krenulo bockanje(menopurom) a na prvi ultrazvuk idem u petak.
Zanima me je li potrebno prethodno narucivanje za UZV ili se jednostavno dodjes i cekas.

druga stvar koja me muci su te famozne kosuljice. Na papiru pise da se prvih dana ciklusa treba obavjestiti da je ciklus poceo.
U subotu sam otisla u Petrovu da me nauce pikati. Tamo me je sestra pitala za kosuljicu (koju mislim da nemam otvorenu) i kod kojeg doktora sam. Cini mi se da je napravila neku zabiljezbu ali kosuljicu vise nije spominjala. Od svog straha sam zaboravila pitati da li je potrebno jos koga obavjestiti.

----------


## nety

Hvala curke na podrsci stvarno ste super Ja sam vec luda ...vec sam prosla sve faze od toga da jesam do tog da nisam trudna ...skoropa sam i rodaila  :Smile:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Mislite ako je transfer bio u cetvrtak da je ako je subota 9i dan rano ici vaditi betu

----------


## Smarta

> Hvala curke na podrsci stvarno ste super Ja sam vec luda ...vec sam prosla sve faze od toga da jesam do tog da nisam trudna ...skoropa sam i rodaila  Mislite ako je transfer bio u cetvrtak da je ako je subota 9i dan rano ici vaditi betu


U prošlom postupku nisam mogla izdržati, željela sam neki dokaz da je uspjelo pa sam napravila test. Pokazao je jedva vidljivu crticu- to me jasno još više zbunilo, tek su onda poečla pitanja jel je? nije? što ako je ali nešto nije uredu? Onda sam u slijedeća tri dana napravila još sigurno 3-4 testa i svi su pokazali isto- crticu koja nija bila skroz jasna........ i tako do bete (u potpisu). Hoču ti reći da dok ne napraviš test ili dok ne odeš vadit betu imaš samo jedno pitanje. Znam da je čekanje grozno i da je gotovo ne moguće izdržati do tog famoznog 14dpt, ali pričekaj još malo. Dosta je rano i samo češ si zakomplicirati dodatno život. 
Pusa i želim ti da ovak  :Very Happy:  za koji dan

----------


## nety

Znate kad sam krenula u postupak nisam znala da bez obzira na rezultate da cu dobiti divne ljude s kojima cu se sprijateljiti i dijeliti sve svoje nedoumice i brige i jako sam vam svima zahvalna na podrsci :Heart:

----------


## frodo

halo cure

nety,ništa ti to draga moja ne znači, vjeruj mi, kad sam ja ostala trudna s B. grudi su mi bile kao da se nište ne dešava, krenule su rasti tek u 5. mjesecu trudnoće, do tada ništa  :Yes: , i svaki simptom ti može značiti i jedno i drugo,zato samo pozitivno i držim fige  :Heart: 

ježić, super je krenulo  :Smile: 

kaj se mene i mog postupka tiče,endometrij je 10, super; ima folikula ali nije mi danas doktor rekao koliko,sve neka zbunjola, uglavnom sutra sam opet tamo pa ću znati više

bebac,i meni piše ivf, pa uvijek rade icsi,tako da će prema stanju stvari vjerojatno i vama

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Sanja001, ako ti je nešto zapisala (zabilješku) onda se ne trebaš javljati nikome nego se samo nacrtaj na UZV, makar dođi malo ranije da ti otvore "košuljicu". I onda to predaš sestrama i ne brineš. Sretno i dobro došla. Mada i brzo nam se preselila na trudnički pdf!!!

----------


## sanja001

Snekice, hvala ti.
Pokusavala sam dobiti Petrovu da ih pitam ali se nitko ne javlja.
Vidjet cemo sutra sto ce biti i valjda cu konacno dobiti svoju kosuljicu (svaki put su me pitali za nju a nikako da je dobijem)

----------


## frodo

evo me  :Smile: 

na desnom jajniku 2 vodeća folikula, ima i nešto manjih
na lijevom 3 vodeća i nešto manjih
endometrij savršen, nije mi doduše rekao dok.koliki je, ali je rekao da bolji ne može biti  :Very Happy: 

u subotu punkcija  :Klap:

----------


## nety

> Snekice, hvala ti.
> Pokusavala sam dobiti Petrovu da ih pitam ali se nitko ne javlja.
> Vidjet cemo sutra sto ce biti i valjda cu konacno dobiti svoju kosuljicu (svaki put su me pitali za nju a nikako da je dobijem)


Kad budes isla na prvi uzv onda se tam na salter javi sestri i reci joj da nemas kosuljicu pa ce ti je ona ako ju je dr pripremio izvaditi
Ježić jako mi je drago za tvoju betu još to nisam rekla a mislila sam Znam koja je muka i mogu misliti koja je sreća :Very Happy: 
frodo drzim fige da B dobi bracu ili seku

----------


## mimi81

Frodo sve mi se čini da ćeš uskoro biti trudna  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

*Frodo*, sretno sutra!

----------


## inada

evo i mene, u srijedu podigla svoje gonale i prvi puta u dvije godine jedva čekam da procurim da krenem s pikicama. :Smile:  menstruaciju bi trebala dobiti oko 30.10. sestre mi sve lijepo objasnile, nadam se samo da sam ih dobro skužila i nadam se da ću si moći pikice sama davati, ali htjela sam vas pitati gdje ste si pikale gonale, sestra mi je rekla da može i u guzu, ruku i trbuh, da nema veze gdje se pikam. i da, piše mi tri dana po 3 gonala, ja sam shvatila da tri praška mogu pomješati s jednom tekućinom, a nakon tri dana dva praška s jednom tekućinom, jel to tako ide? joj prvi mi je put i sad kao sve znam.... a mogu si misliti kad dođe vrijeme nebum ništa kužila i stalno ću vas ovdje gnjaviti :Laughing:

----------


## legal alien

sretno inada. sve si dobro shvatila. mozes tri praska razmutiti sa jednom ampulom. na you tube mozes naci klipove sa uputama kako smuckati i dati injekciju gonala/menopura. stvarno je jednostavno da sam cak i ja to svladala. ja sam recimo davala u stomak, donji dio, ispod pupka. to mi je nekako najjednostavnije.

----------


## inada

mislim da ću i ja u trbuh, čini mi se najjednostavnije. jeste vi bile za vrijeme terapije na bolovanju ili ste radile, dižem na poslu ponekad i teške stvari pa si nekako mislim da mi je bolje da sam doma dok cijeli taj postupak ne prođe. ali u utorak ću posjetiti svog gin. pa ću ćuti i šta on kaže

----------


## ježić

*inada*, imaš ovdje cijeli topic o samopikalicama. Ja sam si isto davala u trbuh, čini mi se da to najmanje boli, zapravo mene uopće nije boljelo. Ja sam do aspiracije radila, poslije sam tek otišla na bolovanje. Inače, ako dižeš teške stvari na poslu, svakako uzmi bolovanje nakon transfera, mislim da prije nije potrebno.

----------


## inada

dogovorit ću se sa svojim gin. u vezi bolovanja
ježić pa čestitam ti, nisam prije vidjela, želim ti ugodnu trudnoću

----------


## nety

Jooj Ježić koja krasna betica ...to je melem za oči ...kako tvoje tako i naše  :Very Happy:  Daje i nama drugima nada da ipak ima šanse za sreću

----------


## frodo

evo me  :Smile: 
[B]Ježić,mimi81[B], hvala vam  :Love: 

ovako-imam 3 jajne stanice, i sutra moram zvati da vidim jel mi se razvijaju te moje mrvičice  :Heart: 

bile smo 3 na aspiraciji i 4 cure na transferu danas,raspričale se ko kokoši tamo, a ja vjerojatno opet valjala gluposti dok mi se mozak nije razbistrio od onog koktela
aspiraciju mi je radila dokt. P.B., ma prekrasna žena  :Smile: 

mislim na sve vas  :Yes:

----------


## ježić

Bravo, *frodo*! Sad sretno dalje malcima, da se dobro bore u labosu!

----------


## frodo

*ježić*,  :Kiss: 

*razvijamo se svi troje!!!*  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 

sutra zovem da vidim transfer 3. ili 5. dan  :Very Happy: 

sva sam van sebe...

----------


## ježić

> *ježić*, 
> 
> *razvijamo se svi troje!!!* 
> 
> sutra zovem da vidim transfer 3. ili 5. dan 
> 
> sva sam van sebe...


Ma prekrasno :Zaljubljen: ! Sretno dalje!




> mimi
> 
> vidim da je postupak prekinut, ako mogu pitati zaszo?
> I ja imam endo i trenutno sam u prvom postupku dugi protokol od 21 dana decapeptyl zatim gonal f 3x


*ema 1*, kod mimi je prekinut postupak jer nije bilo folikula nažalost


što je s ostalim petrofkama, *nety, sanja001, Bab*...?

----------


## nety

Meni je 9i dan beta bila 30...nije nesto velika ali nije ni 0
Sad cekam utorak srijedu i molim se da se podupla A od simptoma nemam nis Cice su me malo bolile sad me vise ne bole jedino sam jako napuhnuta
Drugo nis Malo sam se smirila i nekako lakse cekam betu sad kad znam da nije bas nis ali opet sa strepnjom

----------


## ježić

*nety*, 9dt je stvarno rano za vaditi betu, ali je dobar znak da ona iznosi 30. Ako ti je u srijedu 13dt, onda ti predlažem da ju tad vadiš. Tu bi iznos trebao biti već jako lijepi! Evo ti jedan link za vrijednosti bete prema danu starosti embrija (računa se od datuma oplodnje, ne transfera) Sretno!

----------


## nety

Meni to nis nije jasno Po tom ispada da bi moja beta trebača biti vise od 100 jer su meni u cetvrtak vratili balstice i to 5 dan od punkcije

----------


## ježić

To je srednja vrijednost, ona može biti i puno veća i manja, evo vidi.
Svejedno, mislim da je 9dt prerano za vaditi, čak i za blastice. Nemoj se uzrujavati, nego pričekaj još par dana pa ponovi. Kad su ti uopće rekli vaditi?

----------


## nety

> To je srednja vrijednost, ona može biti i puno veća i manja, evo vidi.
> Svejedno, mislim da je 9dt prerano za vaditi, čak i za blastice. Nemoj se uzrujavati, nego pričekaj još par dana pa ponovi. Kad su ti uopće rekli vaditi?


A rekli 14i dna Ali ja sma neuroticna ..nestrpljiva i sve okolo zivciram jer bi htjela da nemoram opet ici :Smile: ..mislim ko nebi
I onda stalno pipam cice pa cim nisu napuhane ja sam gotova pa provjeravam 100put da nisam prokrvarila i sl Sad sam malo mirnija kad vidim da nije 0 to mi daje nadu jer zadnji put je bila 12 dan nakon t 0 Po tom se nadam da bi to moglo ovaj puta biti to ...nekkak polazem nade u to da su bebe od prvog dana borci nisu se dale smesti lijepo su se dijelile isli smo 5i dan pa sad mislim da bi to mozda ovaj puta moglo biti to Ici cu ponovno u srijedu tad je 13i dan nako transfera tad cemo vidjeti kako su stvari napredovale Sad sam isla privatno ..najrade bi isla opet ali puno mi je to jer nisam ja daleko od Petrove ali neda mi se 2 puta u grad i iz grada

----------


## ježić

Nešto mi nije jasno u računici. Ako ti je punkcija bila 8.10., a transfer je bio 5.-dnevni, znači 13.10., onda ti je srijeda 14dt, i to je i termin kad su ti rekli izvaditi betu. Nemoj se zamarati nikakvim simptomima i ni vrijednostima bete prije vremena. Samo se opusti i strpi još malo. I računaj s tim da kad izvadiš betu, dakle onu u srijedu, da ju ponavljaš u istom labosu. Sretno ti bilo!

----------


## sanja1

Frodo držim fige da Borna dobije društvo za cc 9mj. :Klap: .
Nety~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beta bude taman kako treba za par dana :Yes: .

----------


## nety

> Frodo držim fige da Borna dobije društvo za cc 9mj..
> Nety~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beta bude taman kako treba za par dana.


Hvala draga I ja sama sebi drzim fige

----------


## mimi81

Frodo pa to su divne vijesti...vjerujem u tvoju trudnoću

----------


## sanja001

Pozdrav cure.

Frodo, cestitam, stvarno lijepe vijesti

Jutros sam bila na drugom UVZ-u. Na prvome u petak mi je receno da sam dobro reagirala na terapiju, 3 folikula na lijevom i 3 na desnom jajniku.
Jutros sam dobila informaciju da ih ipak ima vise, nije mi rekao tocan broj. Na pitanje da li ima koji zadovoljavajuce velicine, odgovor je bio potvrdan.
Ono sto je bilo zbunjujuce je nastavak terapije: danas popodne jos 2 menoputa a u 22:30 stoperica.
Sestre su bile u nevjerici jer su rekle da se takva terapija inace ne daje ali dr veili tako. 
Aspiracija mi slijedi u utorak ujutro. Nadam se da ce ipak sve biti OK.

----------


## frodo

nety, mimi81, sanja i ostale, hvala vam  :Heart: 

sutra idemo po svoje bebice... :Zaljubljen: 

nety, jel imaš kakve simptome,ova je beta super za 9. dan, i razumijem kako je teško čekanje.....uglavnom, držim fige!bit će to suuuper!

sanja001, ovo je i meni baš čudno,menopuri pa štoperica,hm...ipak nisam doktor, a oni znaju kaj treba.Sretno sutra, a vjerojatno se vidimo, ja sam sutra na transferu! ma sigurno se vidimo  :Wink:

----------


## Bab

Frodo, bravo za mrvice...nek se čvrsto bar jedna primi za mamicu tak da Borna dobije društvo !!!

Nety, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ß lijepo podupla i da nas sve razveseliš u srijedu sa novom betom.

Sanja 001, sretno sutra na punkciji, vjerujem da dr. zna što radi...ti se samo fino opusti...

A ja čekam svoju dragu M da se udostoji doći...danas mi je 32 dc...uvijek mi od decapeptyla kasni tak da još nije panika...nadam se da će uskoro da mogu što prije na bolovanje jer mi se ne da bit na poslu...baš će mi pasat 2 tjedna uživancije doma i mazuljkanja sa mojom macom  :Smile: 

Curke, sretno svima !!!

----------


## nety

Vele neki trudnice su zivcane i smeta im hrana Ja uvijek urlam na muza  :Smile: ....i kad nisam trudna hihihi hrana mi nikakava ne smeta malo me zgaravica sam ali oce to mene Drugo nis osim kaj sam napuhnuta Cice me vise ne bole neg kaj me bole..neznam nekih ludih specijalnih simptoma po kojima bi znala da sam trudna nemam Malo sam sad mirnija kad sam vidjela da nije 0 i da po forumu ima ekipe kojima je beta bila tako malo a na kraju su ipak bili trudni Frodo drzim fige velike da B dobi uskoro drustvo :Cool:

----------


## ema 1

cure molim pomoc

od 21. dana ciklusa sam na decapeptylu danas mi lagano krece m. nije kao inace,
nego skroz malo jel se to broji kao prava m. da li od sutra krecem s gonalima.Doc je rekla 2 dan ciklusa ali mi to ne izgleda kao prava m.

----------


## Bab

ema, prava M se računa baš kad onako zaprav procuri...tako da danas nemoj računati kao 1 dc...pričekaj još dan-dva pa će sigurno krenut.

I ja sam  u iščekivanju...znači da ćemo biti skupa u postupku?!?! Kod kojeg si dr-a???

----------


## ema 1

bab

hvala na odgovoru, mislim da ce do kraja dana krenuti pa je onda to valjda ok.
kod doc. P. sam

----------


## sanja001

frodo: vidimo se sutra, ja cu biti ona sto ce se tresti ko siba na vodi  :Smile: 

Bab: hvala i ja se nadam da dr. zna sta radi, vidjet cemo sutra

----------


## Bab

*ema*, obično se 1 dan M računa ako pošteno procuri do nekih 6 -7 popodne( ovisi kako koji dr računa)...znači, ako je tebi tek navečer počelo curiti ja to ne bi računala kao prvi dan. Ali ti najbolje znaš kakvo je stanje...sretno u svakom slučaju.

*Sanja001*, nadam se da je sve prošlo super i da imate lijpa jajčeka...

*Frodo*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebice !!!

----------


## ema 1

bab

hvala na odgovoru, jel ima kod tebe sta?
Meni vec od jucer popodne ide sve normalno danas krecem sa gonalima nadam se da cu ih uspjeti smuckati.

----------


## frodo

*bab i ostale curke koje misle na mene*  :Zaljubljen: 

ovako - ja čuvam od danas svoje *3* mrvičice  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

a *sanja001* će se već javiti, neću vam ja ništa govoriti  :Smile: 

*nety*, kako ti?

----------


## nety

Frodo samo ti njih cuvaj ja ti iskrene fige drzim Moja beta danas je 55  :Sad:  puno premalo Rekli su mi u Petrovoj neka se sutra dr svom javim pa idemo ujutro ali to je premalo 
Prvo sam malo bila tuzna ali nemam ja snage vise biti niti tuzna Sve se ovo oduzilo maximalno i ja sad samo zelim znati na cisto na cemu sam i vratiti se u normalnu kolotecinu Nema predaje idem dalje ali sve teze i teze to sve podnosim

----------


## tikki

Frodo samo ti čuvaj svoje mrvice i neka to brzo prođe dva tjedna....

Cure, koje se ono pretrage ponavljaju svakih godinu dana? Znam da su hiv i markeri na hepatitis ali nisam sigurna jesu li i hormoni?

----------


## mimi81

Nety ako je 12 dan bila 55 za dva dana ako se podupla trebala bi biti ok, zar ne?  :Smile: 
Frodo sretno s mrvicama, neka ostanu uz tebe....<3
Tikki misli da se uz ovo što si navela jednom godišnje radi i papa test, hormone nisam ponavljala nego samo ako bi dr rekao da treba

----------


## mimi81

Oprosti nety tek sad sam vidjela da je ovo drugo vađenje bete (smajlić koji tješi drugog smajlića)

----------


## nety

> Oprosti nety tek sad sam vidjela da je ovo drugo vađenje bete (smajlić koji tješi drugog smajlića)


ma nema frke Sutra cu idjeti sta ce dr reci ali to je premalo

----------


## ježić

> Cure, koje se ono pretrage ponavljaju svakih godinu dana? Znam da su hiv i markeri na hepatitis ali nisam sigurna jesu li i hormoni?


Ja sam prije postupka morala ponavljati papu, briseve i markere hepatitis, HIV i WAR. Rekli su mi da nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. Hormone su mi rekli da ne trebam, jer ionako idem u postupak.

*Frodo*, samo čuvaj mrvice! :Heart: 

*nety*, žao mi je... Najbolje je da se javiš doktoru, on će ti reći što dalje.

Ja sam jučer bila na UZV, imam lijepu GV i embrionalni odjek, sve je ok. Sljedeći tjedan bi trebala čuti srčeko. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## legal alien

drage petrovke evo da se i ovde javm jer tu pripadam. 
moja beta je porazavajucih 2. i kako bi nety rekla nemam snage biti tuzna. ova neplodnost je strasno dosadna i iscrpljujuca. 
nista, treba malo odmoriti "glavu" i tijelo i planirati sljedeci postupak.

----------


## eva133

*legal alien* drži se. Proći će i to, a onda će doći dan kad ćemo biti sretni sa svojim bebicama.

----------


## mimi81

Ježić super za uzv, samo tako naprijed do <3
Legal alien, slažem se sa pričom o iscrpljenosti...(smajlić koji tješi drugog smajlića), s nadom u bolje sutra!

----------


## sanja001

Pozdrav cure,
evo i mene. 
Aspiracija jucer prosla OK, bolje nego sto sam mislila. Dobila 5 js. Moram zvati danas iza 11 da vidim kako napreduju.
@nety & leagal  - zao mi, ali glavu gore, nemojte gubit nadu
@jezic - bravo bravo, navijam za tebe i dalje
@frodo - bas mi je drago da smo se vidjele jucer, drzim fige da sve i dalje bude super!!!

----------


## nety

Moj dr ima ambulantu ponedjeljkom Rekli su mi u petak ponoviti betu da vidimo kakva ce biti i u ponedeljak se javiti njemu

----------


## frodo

*nety,legal alien* ,užasno je teško prve dane,ali onda je sve bolje,skupiš svu snagu i opet ispočetka,sa novom nadom  :Mad: ...

ja danas malo ležim,malo hodam po kući i svađam se sa 3-mjesečnom kujicom,štene ko štene,divlja,pa traži van,pa joj briši noge prije ulaska u kuću...i kako ležat onda  :Rolling Eyes: ,iako ovaj put iz inata neću samo ležat,jer sam nepomično vegetirala zadnja 2 puta i niš

*tikky,mimi81,sanja1 i ostale*   :Smile: 

sanja001,šta ima novo?

----------


## frodo

eh da...*ježić*,bravo! samo tako naprijed! :Klap: jesu počele mučnine  :Cool:

----------


## nety

frodo nemoras lezati stalno Pripazi se samo prvih 4-5 dan i onda do kraja dok ne saznas nemoj tesko dizati ni usisavati a drugo sve normalno ali laganini
Ja se vise ne bediram nemam ja snage za to cekam još petak mislim da ce tad biti sve definitivno jasno i onda idemo dalje štagod da bude

----------


## sanja001

Zvala biologe,
kazu: kod vas je sve OK (nije bio jako rjecit a ja nisam znala sta da ga jos pitam). Veli transfer vjerovatno u petak al moram jos zvati sutra za potvrdu.

----------


## nety

> Zvala biologe,
> kazu: kod vas je sve OK (nije bio jako rjecit a ja nisam znala sta da ga jos pitam). Veli transfer vjerovatno u petak al moram jos zvati sutra za potvrdu.


drugo ti neće ni reći Bitno da se sve dobro odvija Sutra češ saznati koji ti je dan transfer

----------


## legal alien

*eva133, mimi, sanja, frodo* hvala vam na rijecima utjehe. ma otupis s vremenom na tu vrstu boli i razocaranja pa bude lakse. vec imam termin za konzultacije u 12.mj. juhuuu! 


nikako da procurim ono zapravo. stalno nesto smedje/crno neki ugrusci. bljak. vec 3. dan. doduse tek sam jucer prestala sa utricima pa valjda treba vremena da se pokrene. 

ako netko ima iskustva sa smrznutim JS u petrovoj da mi javi kako ide protokol, kada je prvi uzv, kada je obicno punkcija, pije li se sto.... moze na PP da ne offtopicharimo

drzi se draga *nety*! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*frodo* pazi se i gustaj sad sto vise da im bude lipo i da se dobro ukopaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~
*sanja* za uspjesan transfer blastica, da budu savrsene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

*sanja001*, super za stanice! Nek samo bude sve ok dalje, vibram za uspješan transfer!

*nety*, ajde izdrži još malo, možda stvarno nije sve gotovo. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*frodo*, ne moraš stalno ležati. Dapače, čak se preporuča lagano kretanje, šetnje, zbog bolje cirkulacije. Samo laganini, bez naprezanja!

*legal alien*, žao mi je! Ako te tješi, stvarno mi se čini da ima u zadnje vrijeme uspjeha s odmrznutim stanicama. Naša miga24 je najbolji primjer, ali ona je na čuvanju i ne javlja se baš u zadnje vrijeme. Ima topic s odmrznutim stanicama, možda najbolje da se tamo javiš i pitaš cure. Sretno!

*miga24*,  :Kiss:  Nadam se da si dobro!

*Bab,* kako ide? U kojoj si fazi?

Kod mene nema mučnina, nadam se da ni neće skoro. Za sad je sve ok, nikakvih posebnih simptoma, samo sam lagano napuhana.

----------


## magnolija13

čitam vas stalno..držim palčeve svima..i divim vam se na snazi i pozitivi...ja sam trenutno u "blue"fazi jer je m. upravo došla..i ne mogu više tako iz mjeseca u mjesec.... :Sad: 
ja sam naručena za 1mj.2012....do tada-> inseminacija sada u 11mj....uh...nadam se boljim danima...

----------


## luna1

evo i mene.............
nety nije gotovo nema predaje, možda ispadne sve ok...........frodo drž se.................
i ja sam idući mjesec u postupku s smrzlima..............

----------


## frodo

jutro curke!
hvala svima na "držanju figa"  :Kiss: 

ja šetkam po kući,kad bi ovo vrijeme malo se popravilo išla bi i van malo
danas ću skuhati ručak,pravi domaći,kiselo zelje,palenta i prženi špekec,mmmmmmmmmmm,prava zdrava domaća hrana  :Grin: 
ne znam kaj mi bi,ali jučer i danas se toliko zapušem dok napravim par krugova po kući,jedva do zraka dođem,ali to je sigurno od ljenčarenja zadnje dane

ppusssaaaaaa!

sanja001,ništa ti drugo ni ne kažu,reći će ti gore kad već legneš na stol za transfer  :Smile:

----------


## sanja001

bok cure,
transfer sutra. Sta im tocno znaci puni mjehur prije transfera. Koliko to treba biti pun (sila jako jako ili samo da nije ispraznjen netom prije ).

frodo, tvoj rucak mi zvuci i vise nego primamljivo, svidja mi se tvoja prava domaca hrana  :Smile: 

pusa svim curkama

----------


## frodo

sanja001,mislim sutra na tebe  :Yes: 
pun mjehur znači da ujutro nećeš ići doma na wc,ali ja sam sad ovaj puta to zaboravila,pa sam se onda putem do petrove natakala sa sokom,možeš i ti ako će ti tako biti lakše

----------


## sanja001

Hvala ti frodo,
probat cu ujutro bez wc ako to ikako bude moguce ako ne litra - dvije soka i tankat do petrove  :Smile:

----------


## frodo

ma dosta ti je i 2-3 dcl soka ili vode, jer ćeš se inače upišat tamo na stolu  :Grin: 
sretno!!! :Heart:

----------


## miga24

Samo nakratko da se javim. Kod mene se svasta nesto izdogadalo i vec sam od bete po bolnicama... s obzirom da imam net samo preko moba a ne snalazim se bas a i nisam od neke volje niti se ne javljam. Kod mene jos ni embrionalnog odjeka a kamo li srceka. :Sad:   legal alien napisala sam ti cijeli roman na pp i onda mi je mob skliznuo iz ruke i sve nestalo. nisam imala volje pisati ponovno. pozdrav iz petrove...

----------


## nety

miga drzi se Tesko je ali strpljenm spasen Mozda sve bude ok tak se treba tjesiti i tak se i ja tjesim Ja se nedam baciti u depru tesko je ali nema nista od zivciranja Totalno sma se skulirala i cekam sta bude bude To je izvan mog dohvata

----------


## legal alien

> Samo nakratko da se javim. Kod mene se svasta nesto izdogadalo i vec sam od bete po bolnicama... s obzirom da imam net samo preko moba a ne snalazim se bas a i nisam od neke volje niti se ne javljam. Kod mene jos ni embrionalnog odjeka a kamo li srceka.  legal alien napisala sam ti cijeli roman na pp i onda mi je mob skliznuo iz ruke i sve nestalo. nisam imala volje pisati ponovno. pozdrav iz petrove...


draga miga :Love:  pazi ti sada na sebe pa se mi lako "cujemo".

----------


## frodo

miga,mislim na tebe i nadam se da će biti ipak sve u redu,odmaraj i misli na sebe i bebicu  :Heart: 

sanja001,ti si vjerojatno već u sobi sa jastukom pod guzom  :Smile: 

naty i ostale curke  :Bye: 

što se mene tiče,3 dnt,niš posebno,cice bole od utrogestana,tu i tamo kakva lagana bol u donjem dijelu trbuha,leđa me stalno bole laganini,već me oblijevaju lagano nekakvi valunzi koji su tu uvijek u pms-u  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mimi81

Miga, budi dobro
Frodo vibre za 3 mrvice
Svima sretno!

----------


## nety

Ja cekam 12 da nazovem u Petrovu i da cujem nalaz bete  :Unsure:  Neznam uopce kaj bi mislila i nadam se i ne nadam s Prilicno sam smirena s obzirom na situaciju Cudno je sve to cice su mi nakon tadnje bete doslovce poludile Napunule su se i još uvijek ne krvarim :Klap: ..znaci moglo bi biti dobro Ali opet zasto je beta tako mala i zasto se ne dupla ?

----------


## nety

Upravo sam zvala za nalaze beta je 196 :Very Happy:  samo neka tako i nastavi Ajmo bebeeee drzte se  :Smile:

----------


## Orhideja

Haj curke, nikako da svratim do vas tu, bila mi je gužva zadnjih dana na poslu. 

*bebac* , *sanja001* , *magnolija* i *ema1*, dobrodošle. Koliko novih cura.  :Grin: 

ema1 i sanja001, vi isto imate endometriozu? Kako reagirate na stimulaciju, jel imate probleme s cistama? Ja imam cistu pa me malo strah kako će reagirati na stimulaciju.

*luna1* i *legal alien*, žao mi je da nije uspjelo ovaj put, nadam se da će slijedeći postupak biti uspješan! držite se!  :Love: 

*ježić*, čestitam! suuuuuper!!!  :Very Happy: 

*miga24*, nadam se da se neće dati mali eskimić. Samo se odmaraj i čuvaj malu mrvicu.  :Love: 

*frodo*  neka se male mrvice prime.

*nety*, čestitam!!  :Klap:

----------


## ema 1

nety

cestitam samo nek tako nastavi

orhideja

ja sam endo operirala cisti za sada nema vidjet cemo u pon reakciju na gonale imam 1 uzv

----------


## inada

super nety, čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Nety, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...ajme kak si me razveselila ...
samo tako dalje, nek sve ide glatko, a ti samo mazi bušu...

a ja sam jučer napokon procurila tako da sam od danas i na gonalima...u srijedu sam na 1 uzv i nadam se da će sve ići kak treba

neću vas sad sve nabrajat jer bum ziher neku preskočila, zato ću vas skupno sve izljubiti i zavibrati za sve što trebate...

----------


## nety

Bab drziiim fige Da mi je bar ostao jedan gonal da ti ga dam da ti donese srecu jednoj forumasici sam dala u zadnjem postupku pa joj je donio :Very Happy: 
Ovak cu sam zazeliti sve najbolje nek se napokon trud isplati

----------


## Bab

Slatka si nety...evo, ko da jesi...ja ću si danas zamisliti kod pikanja da su to tvoji zaraženi trudničkim virusima...

----------


## mimi81

Nety baš mi je drago!

----------


## ptica1

Evo i mene, od 6 mj. nakon 4 negativen ß ponovno u borbu. 
Danas zvala Petrovu i kaže sestra da su sljedeći tjedan svi u Barceloni, ja bi trebala u subotu 5.11. na prvu folikulometriju i samo mi je rekla da nazovem dan prije u petak da mi kaže kada da đdođem i tko će raditi. (uopće mi nije važno tko će raditi samo da krenem po svoje 3 zamrznute stanice)

----------


## frodo

ajme nety, pa jesam ti rekla da će sve biti to još u redu!!!!!! bravo i neka i dalje ide kako treba  :Zaljubljen: 

orhideja,mimi81 i ostale cure, hvala  :Smile: 
bab, sretno!!!

----------


## legal alien

bravo nety bas si me razveselila nakon ovog tuznog tjedna.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

> Samo nakratko da se javim. Kod mene se svasta nesto izdogadalo i vec sam od bete po bolnicama... s obzirom da imam net samo preko moba a ne snalazim se bas a i nisam od neke volje niti se ne javljam. Kod mene jos ni embrionalnog odjeka a kamo li srceka.  legal alien napisala sam ti cijeli roman na pp i onda mi je mob skliznuo iz ruke i sve nestalo. nisam imala volje pisati ponovno. pozdrav iz petrove...


*miga*, drži se! Nadam se da će biti sve ok.

----------


## ježić

*nety*, čestitam! Eto vidiš da je krenulo! Što sad, ponavljaš opet?

*Bab*, sretno!

I svima ostalima za što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## nety

Hvala svima na lijepim zeljama Daljnji postupak je u ponedeljak se javiti u Petrovu svom MPO dr pa cemo vidjeti sta on veli

----------


## Konfuzija

Bok svima, ja sam konfuzija :Smile:  i prvi put sam u IVF programu. 
Krećemo sljedeći mjesec, pa me radi organizacije zanima kako često se rade UZV-i? Prvi mi je zakazan za 6. dc, kako dalje? (Budući da imamo pravo samo na 7 dana bolovanja, a izgleda da pikanje i pregledavanje traje nešto duže, hm.)

----------


## strategija

Bila sam na putu par dana pa mi treba da sve polovim. Vidim da se svašta dogodilo  :Smile: 
Čestitam *nety*!!!

----------


## frodo

nekako nam zamrla tema ovih dana

sanja001, kako si mi ti,koliko su mrvica vratili?  :Smile: 

 ja sam danas 5 dnt, sve me boli,leđa od transfera,trbuh danas,isti pms samo 5 puta jače  :Mad: ,ma zapravo sve mi unutra kao de me netko stavio u onaj škripavac ili kako se već zove i razapinje me

pusa!

----------


## nety

> nekako nam zamrla tema ovih dana
> 
> 
> 
>  ja sam danas 5 dnt, sve me boli,leđa od transfera,trbuh danas,isti pms samo 5 puta jače ,ma zapravo sve mi unutra kao de me netko stavio u onaj škripavac ili kako se već zove i razapinje me
> 
> pusa!


Draga moja meni ti simptomi smrde na bebu  :Smile:  Tak sam se i ja osjecala i još uvijek se osjecam Ko da se bebe ukopavaju unutra  :Smile: 
Samo neka bude tako ...mirise na bebe :Cool: 
Moje cicie su bile negdje oko 9-10 dana splasnule ali od 12 dana nesmijem ih pipnuti koliko su napuhnute i bole

----------


## legal alien

bravo nety bas si nas svih obradovala! 

svim petrovkama u postupcima velike bete zelim. 

znate li cure koliko se obicno ceka od stimuliranog do stimuliranog postupka? ja sam imala sad jedan promasaj u 10.mj i sestra me narucila na konzultacije pocetkom 12. tek. to mi se cini nekako daleko, pa jos ako me tek onda krenu upisivati za ljekove aaaa necu do 4. mjeseca doci na red. ok izmedju cu odraditi jedan sekundarni ivf ali to je vise za ubiti vrijeme jer tko zna hoce li uopce prezivjeti odmrzavanje. 
prirodnjaci nemaju smisla jer sam 600km od petrove. a kucna radinost na zalost 0 bodova jer nemam jajovode. grrrrr ne preostaje mi nista nego cekanje :Cekam:  :Raspa:   i zasto ovo mora biti ovako komplicirano a netko jednostavno ostane trudan? pazite ostane. kako se to ostaje trudan???? 
joj bas sam kenjkava danas. mislim da sam malo previse potisnula osjecaje prosli tjedan pa mi tek sada dolazi do srca i glave da je cijeli trud bio uzaludan.

----------


## inada

ja sam od sutra pikalica :Smile: 
prvi puta mi je i sva sam si nekako "važna" :Cool:

----------


## nety

> bravo nety bas si nas svih obradovala! 
> 
> svim petrovkama u postupcima velike bete zelim. 
> 
> znate li cure koliko se obicno ceka od stimuliranog do stimuliranog postupka? ja sam imala sad jedan promasaj u 10.mj i sestra me narucila na konzultacije pocetkom 12. tek. to mi se cini nekako daleko, pa jos ako me tek onda krenu upisivati za ljekove aaaa necu do 4. mjeseca doci na red. ok izmedju cu odraditi jedan sekundarni ivf ali to je vise za ubiti vrijeme jer tko zna hoce li uopce prezivjeti odmrzavanje. 
> prirodnjaci nemaju smisla jer sam 600km od petrove. a kucna radinost na zalost 0 bodova jer nemam jajovode. grrrrr ne preostaje mi nista nego cekanje  i zasto ovo mora biti ovako komplicirano a netko jednostavno ostane trudan? pazite ostane. kako se to ostaje trudan???? 
> joj bas sam kenjkava danas. mislim da sam malo previse potisnula osjecaje prosli tjedan pa mi tek sada dolazi do srca i glave da je cijeli trud bio uzaludan.


Draga ima tu ekipe kaj je i sa smrzlicima ostala trudna Ja se sjecam kad sma se prvi put narucivala u 12 mj su mu narucili za IVF u 4 U 4 su me narucili za 10mj
Liste su ogromne Ja se dosla javiti u 8 mj da me naruce za lijekove sestra je listala biljeznicu A4 i to sigurno 4-5 listova
Svatko je drugaciji draga svatko drugacije reagira Od frendice frendica vise niti nezna koliko je abortusa napravila Ja osobno sam neki dan pricala s kolegicom njena curica ima 8 godina Kad je ona bila trudna s njom ja sam mislila da sam prirodno trudna a nisam bila
8 godina ja cekam da dozivim plus na testu U meduvremenu sam imala i krize i propali brak Kad sam odlucila se ja to velim sloziti tad je sve nekako sjelo na mjesto Imam novu vezu i imati cu bebu :Klap: ...to još nije definitivno potvrdeno ali ja vjerujem u to
Bilo je i dana kad me lovio strah da nikad necu imati bebu ali jednostavno sam odlucila ne opterecivati se previse jer time si covjek cini samo loše Treba ici i ici i ne odustati
Ja nisam htjela ni cuti za orirodnjake meni je i ovo sve bilo uzasno naporno Ujutro prije posla uzv poslije posla pikenje Strepnja dali cu na posao zakasniti i sl

----------


## frodo

> Draga moja meni ti simptomi smrde na bebu  Tak sam se i ja osjecala i još uvijek se osjecam Ko da se bebe ukopavaju unutra 
> Samo neka bude tako ...mirise na bebe
> Moje cicie su bile negdje oko 9-10 dana splasnule ali od 12 dana nesmijem ih pipnuti koliko su napuhnute i bole


draga moja nety,hvala na dobrim željama  :Zaljubljen: 
ne znam više ni sama,zapravo su mi to sve simptomi pms-a i znam da je to sve isto,ali tako me strah nadati se 
znam da kad sam ostala trudna u 1. ivf-u da sam negdje 7 dnt imala ujutro takve grčeve da sam mislila na hitnu otići,nekih 10 min je trajalo.to je  sigurno bila implantacija
predprošli i prošli put toga nije bilo i beta neg., tako da ako ni sada ne bude takve boli ja odmah u bedu, a znam da to ništa ne znači 

ne, uopće ne kompliciram  :Grin:

----------


## nety

Ja dosla upravo iz Petrove Nista se još nevidi Još je dr reko onak nervozno da kaj ga se muci kad je beta još tako niska Reko ja sma se javila prosli tj i rekli su mi neka dodem Moram betu ponoviti Cekam nalaze danas Konstantno otkako sma krenula u postupak svaka 2 dana nesto cekam Nadam se da cu vise i docekati

----------


## ptica1

Tko radi ovaj tjedan u Petrovoj?
Kada sam u petak zvala sestra mi je rekla da svi idu u Barcelonu, ali da će netko ostati dežurati, zanima me jer u subotu moram na prvu folikulometriju.

----------


## nety

Ja sam danas vidjela Kasuma i Vrčića Bio je i Šimunići Strelec A napraviti će ti je već tko će biti tamo To ti je najmanje bitno Meni su je radili svi

----------


## Bab

Ja u srijedu idem na UZV pa ću malo škicnuti ko je tamo...
Meni sestra Iva nije u petak ništa spominjala da ih nema tak da se ja ne brinem...tko god bude tamo bude me pogledao...već sam naviknuta na promenadu
samo nek moji folikulići rastu, a za drugo me nije briga  :Smile: 

Nety...grrrrr za nervoznog dr-a...e da oni znaju što mi sve u našim glavam prolazimo ne bi tak režali na nas za svaku sitnicu...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ß lijepo podupla i da se već sljedeći put vidi malo kuckavo srčeko.

frodo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je ono fakat bila implantacija i da na jaaaaaaakoooooo razveseliš za koji dan!!!

Inada, sretno pikanje i nadam se da ćeš nas jaaakooo brzo napustiti i pridružit se nekim ljepšim pdf-ovima.

Legal alien, ja sam za ovaj postupak bila zapisana u 4 mjesecu, nakon biokemijske...znači taman 6 mjeseci...

ježiću, imaš PP :Smile: 

curke, sretno svima

----------


## frodo

*nety*,nemaju oni pojma kroz šta mi prolazimo,"da šta ga se muči" :Mad: ,samo ti čuvaj bebicu i ne brini
*inada, ptica*, sretno!
*bab*, najviše ti želim da uspiješ u ovom postupku! :Klap: 
*alien*, razmaci između stimulacija u petrovoj su najmanje 6 mjeseci

ja luda od simptoma,zapravo me pms pere sve u 16  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nety

Jeeeeee:- beta je 1191

----------


## ema 1

nety

koji skok to je odlicno cestitam

ne brini za doktore danas su svi bili malo nervozni koliko sam skuzila imali su nekakav sastanak,
meni cak nisu rekli ni koliko folikula imam odgovor je bio ima ih par i vidimo se u srijedu opet

----------


## Bab

braaaaaaaaaaaavooooooooooooooooooo Nety :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 

ajme, kak volim ovakve scenarije kad ipak na kraju sve završi najljepše moguće !!!

čuvaj to svoje najveće blago !!!!

----------


## strategija

To je to *nety*, uživaj sada!
*frodo* tvoji simptomi tako dobro "miriše"  :Smile: 
*Babi ema 1* za folikule ~~~

----------


## frodo

*nety*  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
*strategija*, meni sve nekako miriši na vraga  :Mad: , ali hvala ti puuuuunoooo :Smile:

----------


## Orhideja

*konfuzija*, dobrodošla  :Smile: 

*ema1*, javi kakva ti je reakcija, baš me zanima.

*legal alien*, normalno da ti osjećaji naviru, ne daj se obeshrabriti  :Love:  

*inada* i *bab* sretno  :Smile: 

*frodo*, nema negativnih razmišljanja, samo pozitivno  :Klap: 

*nety*, jupiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

nety super ti je beta!

Bit ce sve ok, mislim da si 1. betu prerano vadila, neka dalje sve bude skolski i da uskoro zatreperi malo  :Heart:

----------


## sanja001

bok cure,
evo i mene nakon nekog vremena (nisam uzimala laptop u ruke da se konacno odmorim malo od njega, al evo me opet  :Smile: )
@nety cestitam cestitam cestitam
@orhideja - istina imala sam endometriozu, bila na laparoskopiji 2007 i od tada nisam imala problema sa time, veci problem su mi bili pco like jajnici jer su morali paziti da me ne prestimuliraju,stimulacija je na kraju prosla ok

@frodo - sigurna sam da ce beta ovoga puta biti viiiisokaaaa samo misli pozitivno

inace u petak bila na transferu, sva sreca da se nisam prenatocila soka ujutro jer sam tek oko 11 dosla na red, nije bilo mog doktora pa sam morala cekati drugoga a to je potrajalo  :Sad: 
na kraju su mi vratili 2 mrvice, jednu 6ero stanicnu a drugu 8ero stanicnu.
biolog mi je objasnio da iako su mi prvo rekli da je bilo 5 js, dvije od njih su bile iz endometrioze ???, uglavnom u startu nis od njih, jedna nije bila skroz zrela al zato su posljednje dvije dale sve od sebe  :Smile:  i sad ih cuvam
buduci da je jos rano za bilo sta, jedino imam problema sa cickama, naime spremaju se eksplodirati od utrogestana

----------


## nety

Frodo sad je tvoj red Sad cekamo tvoju betu i to veeeliiiku

----------


## miga24

Curke ~~~~~~~~~ svima za primanje malaca, za krasne bete i za još ljepše ultrazvuke!
Frodo biti će ovaj put nešto sigurno! Mora biti!
Legal alien, jesi li saznala što te interesiralo za smrzliće?Napišem ti ja opet sutra roman na pp ako nisi... :Cool: .
Nety, hvala bogu da je beta konačno lijepa! Samo tako i dalje neka se nastavi!
Što se tiće doktora idu u Barcelonu 4.11. a do tada su svi tamo, no netko mora ostati i raditi tako da bez brige curke, netko će vam obaviti ono što trebate...
Ježiću, kako si mi cimerice?

Ja eto konačno danas došla kući iz bolnice i srčeko malo slatko konačno prokucalo! :Very Happy:  Imam hematom u maternici zbog kojeg moram strogo mirovati ali konačno sam kući, sa svojim mužem, psom i malim zrnom graha i konačno se možemo malo i veseliti. Pusa svima!

----------


## inada

cure hvala vam, želim i vama sreću u svemu
nety  :Very Happy: 
i evo danas sam primila svoju prvu pikicu i mogu vam reć da imam osjećaj kao da ne ulazim u postupak, uopće nisam ni napeta, a ćini mi se ni uzbuđena, kao da to ne radim zbog bebaća već eto zato što nešto trebam obavit...ne znam... možda me poslije uhvati.... naoružala se ananasom, ciklom, jer kažu da je dobro za debljanje endometrija. na jednom mi je uzv gin onako nabacio da mi je endić 9mm na 15dc pa ja to shvatila kao da je malo tanjušni, pa reko sad da ga podebljamo :Cool: 
i da poludila danas sam se trebala javit u petrovu da ih obavjestim da sam počela sa stimulacijom i naravno sat vremena sam konstantno od 13-14 sati zvrcala i nikog nisam dobila, jel smijem nazvati na CEF i tamo reći da sam počela ili baš moram u ambulante

----------


## strategija

*Konfuzija*, dobrodošla! Ultrazvuk će ti se raditi otprilike svaki drugi dan do punkcije koja je oko 12-15 dc. Bolovanje si iskoristi za dan punkcije i nakon transfera. Ne znam koje ti je radno vrijeme ali UZV je ujutro pa možeš malo kasniti na posao ako ujutro radiš a pikice si možeš sama dati. Sretno!
Kakav vrag *frodo*?! Meni miriši na anđela (ako ne i dva, hehe  :Yes: )!
*Miga24* čuvaj sljedećih 9 mj  :Heart:  u sebi!

----------


## nety

Miga jesam li ti rekla da ce sve biti ok! Bas mi je drago da je sve uredu :Very Happy:  Budi doma odmaraj i cuvaj svog malog graskica :Cool:  :Razz: 
Cure kad je idealno da dem ponovno na uzv? Nazvati cu ja u Petrovu i pitati Jucer nisu nista vidjeli a sad mene zivo zanima kad bi se te gastacijske vrecice mogle vidjeti Meni je danas 19 dnt

----------


## nety

> cure hvala vam, želim i vama sreću u svemu
> nety 
> i da poludila danas sam se trebala javit u petrovu da ih obavjestim da sam počela sa stimulacijom i naravno sat vremena sam konstantno od 13-14 sati zvrcala i nikog nisam dobila, jel smijem nazvati na CEF i tamo reći da sam počela ili baš moram u ambulante


Ja sam trebala s postupkom krenuti u 10 mj ali moja menga je dosla 25 09 Jednostavno sma se napravila blesava i drugi dan ciklusa dosla na pikanje Sestre ce te pitati za kosuljicu ali nju ces dobiti na prvom uzv Pise ti na uputama da je 1. uzv 7 dan ja mislim Tad ujutro dodes i fino se javis sestri kazes joj da ti je danas 1. uzv i da nemas kosuljicu još Ona ti je vjeroatno vec spreman i kod nje je u fasciklu Ma to ti je zivi uzas kad nekog trebas nesto pitati ili nazvati Ili je zauzeto ili se niko ne javlja

----------


## inada

ma užas je to s telefonima, probat ću sutra ponovo

----------


## Konfuzija

*Strategija*, hvala na dobrodošlici i odgovoru. Ma nezgodno mi je jer nisam iz Zagreba, a radim u školi u dvije smjene, pa je kašnjenje isključeno, a nekako se ne vidim kako se bockam u wc-u pod velikim odmorom, dok me ravnatelj čeka vani da mi održi slovo zašto nisam na hodniku pod velikim odmorom, a dežurna sam. Ma. Smislit ću nešto.

----------


## frodo

cure moje,*svima vam hvala od srca!*, da ne nabrajam posebno  :Smile: 

nety, ja mislim da sam, kad sam prvi put bila trudna išla na 1. uzv na 5 tj.+5 dana trudnoće, a računa ti se od prvog dana zadnje menstr.; a beta ti je fantastična!

miga, sad konačno uživajte svi zajedno na hrpi,ovaj tvoj eskimić je prava mala hrabrica od prvog dana,mazite se i radujte!

sanja001, to su bila valjda dva folikula sa cističnim sadržajem,a ova dva koja su ti vratili su super! držim fige........

inada, sretno!

konfuzija, dobrodošla k nama!

strategija, ma sve mi ovo miriši na vraga kod mene  :Mad:

----------


## nety

> cure moje,*svima vam hvala od srca!*, da ne nabrajam posebno 
> 
> nety, ja mislim da sam, kad sam prvi put bila trudna išla na 1. uzv na 5 tj.+5 dana trudnoće, a računa ti se od prvog dana zadnje menstr.; a beta ti je fantastična!
> 
> strategija, ma sve mi ovo miriši na vraga kod mene


E to ce taman biti u ponedeljak Draga mozda nije mozda nekaj i bude A sto se tice bete da mi vidite ruke Sva sam plava Ko narkomanka  :Smile:  Dobro da nije ljeto Tanke su mi zile i uvijek im je problem naci Cujte sad vec imam prve simptome uzaaasno mi se jede kiselo a cice nesmijem ni pipnuti

----------


## nety

> *Strategija*, hvala na dobrodošlici i odgovoru. Ma nezgodno mi je jer nisam iz Zagreba, a radim u školi u dvije smjene, pa je kašnjenje isključeno, a nekako se ne vidim kako se bockam u wc-u pod velikim odmorom, dok me ravnatelj čeka vani da mi održi slovo zašto nisam na hodniku pod velikim odmorom, a dežurna sam. Ma. Smislit ću nešto.


Ja sma cula od cura koje nisu iz zg da su isle u dom zdravlja da im se da inekcija Samo pokazes papri iz bolnice i das im E sad jedino ako radis i popodne a vj radis to ce biti mali problem I meni je to bilo koma nisam si mogla sama onda sma se na poslu dogovrila i ako sma bila popodne onda me netko zamijenio ako sma bila ujutro onda s posla u Petrovu u 5 je svaki dan pikanje

----------


## Bab

bokić curke moje...

ja odradila svoj prvi uzv...danas mi je 7 dc i dr je zadovoljna...imam 6-7 folikula, endo je 8...
u petak ponavljam pa ćemo vidjet dal će to bit za štopericu ili ne...

pusa Ježiću i NJM...baš mi je drago da sam Vas upoznala :Smile: 

frodo, još maaaaaaalooooooo...jedva čekam tvoju beticu tj beetuuriiinuuu...

svim trudnicama( sadašnjim i budućim) šaljem veeeliiiike puse !!!

----------


## pilek

hej bok svima,evo i mene ...malo sam nova pa ono
ukratko muz i ja godinu dana pokusavamo napraviti bebicu...i ono nista
vec sam bila luda od cekanja i nekako nagovorila svoju ginicku da s emalo probudi. izvadila hormonr kad ono doslovno nemma progesterona a oduvijek imam malo dulje cikluse no ove se sad popelo na 40 dana. muzu spermiogram super,i sad ona mene poslal u petrovu i danas sam se isla naruciti dr sprem. i  sad mene zanima koje su to procedure,idem tamo na pregled na kaj jos sto sve mora napraviti da bi mi dala vise te klomifene za stimuliranje ovulacije....

----------


## pilek

bila bi vam svima jako zahvala kad bi me malo uputili,sva sam pogubljena :Smile:

----------


## Orhideja

*miga*, suuuper  :Very Happy:  

Sretno svim pikalicama  :Smile: 

*pilek*, o klomifenima ne znam ništa, pričekaj druge curke, valjda će ti one moći pomoći savjetom. 

Cure, čitam da punkcije budu uglavnom od 12-15 dc. Jel to ima ikakve veze s time kad mi je inače ovulacija u prirodnim ciklusima? Zadnjih par ciklusa ovulacija mi je stalno na 11.dc. Ali, u stimuliranom ciklusu to nema veze, jelda, tijelo će reagirati ovisno o stimulaciji pa će na temelju toga odrediti punkciju?

----------


## ema 1

evo i mene

endometrij 10mm 3 folikula na lijevom i puno na desnom koliko puno ne znam
uzv u petak vjerojatno i stoperica a punkcija u ned

----------


## nety

> bila bi vam svima jako zahvala kad bi me malo uputili,sva sam pogubljena


Ja sma isla privatno i pokusavala ostati trudna u klomifenskom Postupak ti je takav da dobijes klomifene veli ti kad da pocnes piti i bar meni su tako pratili na uzv rast folikula tj radili su mi folikulometriju Zatim ti veli kad su folikule taman i kad nastupe plodni dani  *sad* i onda ide veselje za tvog m :Laughing:  Sto vise to bolje odnosa u to vrijeme kad ti je ona rekla i dalje se samo mozes nadati da je nesto upalilo

----------


## pilek

Nety hvala ti na odgovoru...a nadam se da ce upaliti
koliko si ciklusa pila te klomifene?

----------


## pilek

:Smile:

----------


## frodo

*bab*,super ti je krenulo,samo tako dalje!  :Klap: 
*pilek*dobrodošla!


kaj se mene tiče, pala mi temp.na 36.5,a to je kod mene siguran znak da ništa ovaj puta... :Sad: ,leđa me bole,trbuh ne.... :Evil or Very Mad: sigurna sam da je to to...
ali idemo dalje!

----------


## sanja001

*frodo*, nemoj gubit nadu i budi pozitivna do kraja a ja vjerujem da ce beta za tjedan dana biti puuuno* > 0*
*orhideja*, meni je u standardnom ciklusu ovulacija 11. dan, ciklus 25-26 dana, sukladno s time sam reagirala na stimulaciju i stopericu sam si piknula 10. dan navecer a na punkciji bila 12. dan
10. dan, kada sam bila na UZV-u me je dr pitao da li inace imam takav kratak ciklus, tako da bih rekla da je i u stimulaciji slicna situacija

----------


## strategija

*Bab* i *ema 1* sretno!
*Pilek* dobrodošla! Dogovorit ćeš se sa doktoricom na prvoj kontroli dali ćeš ići na ciljne odnose s klomifenima ili na AIH ili odmah IVF. 
*Orhideja* ne znam dali je povezan dan ovulacije u stimuliranom ciklusu s danom u prirodnom ciklusu. Vjerojatno je. Doktori to procijene i zato dobiješ štopericu pa znaš kad ćeš je točno imati. Zna biti već 10 dc a zna i poslije 16tog. Nema pravila. Ja sam prvi put punkciju imala 14dc a drugi put 15dc. Ciklusi su mi inače oko 40 dana a ovulacije nemam redovite. 
*Frodo* nema predaje do bete!

----------


## ježić

Samo da vam se kratko javim...
Drago mi je vidjeti da je ovaj pdf živnuo i da se svašta događa.

*miga24*, samo ti odmaraj i čuvaj tog malca. Rekla sam ja tebi već davno da je to pravi borac. nadam se da će i ovaj hematom skroz nestati i da će do kraja trudnoće biti sve ok!  :Kiss: 

Veliki pozdrav i *Bab* koju sam danas imala zadovoljstvo upoznati! Nek ti ovaj, jubilarni postupak, konačno bude uspješan i posljednji! Sretno! I tebi  :Kiss: 

*frodo*, pa kud si navalila tako rano s takvim negativnim prognozama?! Ajde strpi se još malo!

Novim curama, dobrodošlica i sretno u postupcima. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Evo, ja danas bila na UZV, malo srce kuca  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## pilek

curke moje kad tad cemo sve imati svoje bebace
ja mislim da ja moram na klomifene a sad budemo vidjeli koji je pstupak s tim  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Frodo draga, da vidiš kakvu ja temperaturu imam cijelo vrijeme umrla bi od smijeha...Tvoja je još i visoka! :Laughing: 
Ježić čestitke na srčeku! Kaj nije fora vidjet te titraje?

----------


## frodo

*ježić, miga*, uživajte u svojim malim srčekima, to je prekrasan osjećaj, ja sam prvi put kad sam čula B.srčeko plakala ko kišna godina  :Zaljubljen: ...

miga, ajde me utješi sa svojom temperaturom  :Grin: 

strategija, :Smile: 

ma nema predaje, ali tako me nešto drži, nikako počet vjerovat da bi moglo uspjeti ovaj puta, ne znam  :Razz: 

*bab*, sretno i dalje!

----------


## frodo

*sanja001*, kako cice? :Wink: 

(moderatorica će me koknut  :Embarassed: )

----------


## sanja1

Ježić,Miga :Klap:  za :Heart: ,mora da je super feeling :Zaljubljen: .
Frodić,ja baš mislim da će te beta ugodno iznenadit :Razz: .
Bab,go girl :Grin: .
Svim ostalim curkama u postupcima šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,a novima želim dobrodošlicu.

----------


## nety

> Nety hvala ti na odgovoru...a nadam se da ce upaliti
> koliko si ciklusa pila te klomifene?


Jedan ciklus smo isli s folikulometrijama ...to me dobrano kostalo Racuni su bili od 300-700kn Kad nije upalilo probali smo još jednom ovaj put smo si otprilike sami racunali plodne dane ..i nista Zatim smo ponovno otisli izvaditi spremiogram i dr je rekla Nema tu kruha ajte vi u Petrovu Tamo smo dosli ja sam kod Kasuma i on je pogledo papire i rekao Zbog godina (ja 75godiste) odma i ivf Prvi isla veselo sva srtena sta idem ..ocekivala cuda jer nikad nisam imala niti operacije niti miome niti cisre Rezultat 0
Drugi vidis u potpisu cekam ponovni uzv da mi vide mrvicu ili mrvice :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ježić

> Ježić čestitke na srčeku! Kaj nije fora vidjet te titraje?


Je, nevjerojatno! Nešto najljepše što sam ikad vidjela! Svima vam želim taj osjećaj doživjeti što prije!

----------


## ptica1

Imam jedno pitanje, s obzirom da nisam iz Zg već 290 km dalje prvi uzv 8 dc ili 9 dc napravim u svom mjestu, a onda idem u Zg, Da li ste uvijek išle na 10 dc ili se može ići i na 11 dc?
Pitam zato što su mi folikuli još mali pa kalkuliram da što kraće putujem u Zg na uzv.

----------


## nety

> Imam jedno pitanje, s obzirom da nisam iz Zg već 290 km dalje prvi uzv 8 dc ili 9 dc napravim u svom mjestu, a onda idem u Zg, Da li ste uvijek išle na 10 dc ili se može ići i na 11 dc?
> Pitam zato što su mi folikuli još mali pa kalkuliram da što kraće putujem u Zg na uzv.


Nisam stoposto sig ali mislim da moras doci u zg jer ti imas terapiju napisanu samo za te dane do 1 uzv Dalje ti je mora MPO dr propisati Lijekove si dobila ali ne i plan nakon prvog uzv a to ti nikako nemoze reci obican ginekolog Znaci morati ces doci jer o tome sto se vidi na uzv ..kako se razvijaju folikule ovisi kako ces dalje uzimati lijekove

----------


## ptica1

Nisam navela da ja idem na ivf sa smrzlićima tako da nemam nikakvu terapiju, pa zbog toga kalkuliram.

----------


## ježić

Najbolje je da nazoveš u Petrovu i pitaš njih.

----------


## frodo

curke moje, ja danas napravila test i naravno da je negativan, ne vara mene moje tijelo  :Mad: 

ali idemo dalje, nema predaje!!!!

svima sretno !  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

Frodo a koji ti je dan od transfera?

----------


## nety

Frodo pricekaj betu mozda još ima nade Da sam ja radila test sig bi bio negativan
Ja s nestrpljenjem cekam ponedeljak kad cu ponvo na uzv da vise vidimo di su nam mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Frodo  :Kiss:

----------


## inada

ja sutra na prvi uzv, jučer primila 5 gonalčić i imam osjećaj lagane boli u jajnicima kao i kad bez stimulacije imam ovulaciju, samo je sad ta bol par dana ranije, pretpostavljam po tome da bi mogla imati dosta folikulića. uostalom bitan mi je samo jedan da bude dobitni. puno sreće svima, javim se sa friškim informacijama
frodo, vibram svejedno da beta pokaže bolje rezultate ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

> Jeeeeee:- beta je 1191


bila sam na putu i tek sada vidim. cestitaaaam! ma super, super! vidis da i to strogo pravilo tete bete ima neka svoj odstupanja. bravo nety! i hvala ti za onaj post, tek sam ga sad procitala. :Heart:

----------


## legal alien

*miga* - bravo! nije me bilo par dana i sve neke lijepe vijesti. hvala ti na ponudi za _smrznuti roman_  :Laughing:  ako imas vremena pls napisi nam malo. iako luna sada ide u postupak pa ce mi poslati izvjestaj. gustaj i odmaraj sada. stvarno si zasluzila nakon toliko iscekivanja. 
*sanja001* - za veliku betu ~~~~
*inada* - za lijepe i kvalitetne JS i 3 lijepa embrija ~~~~~
sad sam se vec malo pogubila jer citam cijeli zadnji tjedan dogadjanja. uglavnom svima zelim da se sto prije nadjemo na trudnickom pdfu.

----------


## miga24

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58067-T...stanice/page15

Legal - evo link sa informacijama o smrzličima i postupku. Moj post ti je zadnji. Skraćeni smrznuti roman! :Laughing:

----------


## frodo

> Frodo a koji ti je dan od transfera?


sanja1, 10 dnt, ma zapravo možda i malo prerano, bezveze se mučim i filozofiram, ako ne dobijem još 5 dana onda radim test i vadim betu

a od jučer me pak ništa ne boli, ni pms ni ništa, a i ludnica mi je neka doma pa ni ne stignem misliti na sve ovo :kolutam očima:

nety,mimi81  :Kiss:

----------


## inada

danas 8dc, uzv folikuli 10 12 14 i 15 mm, endometrij 8mm. dr zadovoljna, nastavljamo terapiju i u utorak ponovno uzv
zadovoljna i ja, valda je to ok, ako ona tako kaže...
koliko su vama bili folikuli kad ste primale štopericu, mislim da bi to možda moglo biti tu negdje

----------


## Bab

heeej curke...

evo i mene nakon par dana...
prijavljujem punkciju za sutra, imala sam jučer po 4 folikula sa svake strane pa ćemo sutra vidjeti jel ima ičega u njima..

*Mimi 81* i *Inada*...drago mi je da sam Vas upoznala

i pozdravljam jednu *Željku* koja tu i tamo svrati k nama  :Smile: 

*Frodo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* iz petnih žila da je test bio "pokvaren"

 curke sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

*Bab*, za sutrašnju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!

----------


## miga24

> *Bab*, za sutrašnju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!


Potpisujem i sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Bab, sretno sutra!!!

----------


## frodo

curke moje, ja prijavljujem svoju menstr.,nikako da ona zaboravi na mene... :Mad: :

život ide dalje i svaki dan zahvaljujem Bogu što mi je podario jednog anđela,moj život i moj san... :Heart: , a ja i dalje vjerujem da je svaki dan samo jedan dan manje čekanja da dobijemo bracu ili seku.......

svim curkama, posebno *Bab*,želim sreću i uspjeh!!!

*mimi,nety,sanja1,......*hvala vam što ste mislile na mene  :Smile: 

*sanja001*, veeeeliku ti betu želim !


zovem danas odmah petrovu da vidimo kad krećemo dalje

----------


## nety

> curke moje, ja prijavljujem svoju menstr.,nikako da ona zaboravi na mene...:
> 
> život ide dalje i svaki dan zahvaljujem Bogu što mi je podario jednog anđela,moj život i moj san..., a ja i dalje vjerujem da je svaki dan samo jedan dan manje čekanja da dobijemo bracu ili seku.......
> 
> svim curkama, posebno *Bab*,želim sreću i uspjeh!!!
> 
> *mimi,nety,sanja1,......*hvala vam što ste mislile na mene 
> 
> *sanja001*, veeeeliku ti betu želim !
> ...


Bravo frodo za nastup...nema mjesta tuzi ..imas svoju jednu malu bubicu i nema mjesta tuzi vec samo veselju za onaj dan kad će dobiti bracu i seku
Ja jutros bila na uzv vidi se gastacijska vrecica i nazire se EO tako mi je zapisao Dobila slicicu iako ja neznam uopce kak bi je okrenula a kamoli koje na njoj je bebica... :Laughing:  ono bijelo ili ono crno :Cool:  U ponedeljak se moram javiti na slj uzv

----------


## sanja001

Frodo, zao mi je sto ti je dosla *M*  :Mad: , al drzi se i dalje hrabro, a malena sestrica ili slatki bracek doci ce uskoro. 
nety,  :Klap:  za slicicu, nema veze kako da je okrenes, glavno da je srecica na njoj
leagal alien, hvala na zeljama
bab, sretno sutra 

ja trenutno u nekoj ludoj hormonalnoj fazi, rasplacem se na sve zivo. bojim se da mi ne dodje M,koja bi po standardno ciklusu trebala doci danas ili sutra. Ali vidjet cemo sta ce biti

----------


## Bab

sanja001, evo puuuunooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da glupa vještica ne dođe još duuuuuuugooooooo

----------


## ema 1

cure evo da se prijavim
punkciju prezivjela,ali nazalost samo 2js od 12 folikula

----------


## Bab

ema 1, nemoj biti tužna...možda su baš ove dvije dobitne i možda vam baš one donesu male dupliće.

jel te jako bolilo???
pitam zato jer sutra sam ja na redu za punkciju a imam 8 folikula i još nešto sitnijih za koje ne znam dal će ih vaditi. Do sada ih nisam nikad imala tak puno,a već sam se i isfurala iz svega toga :Undecided: 

drž'se, bude naš Patrik smućkao najbolje što može !!!

----------


## ema 1

bab i nije tak strasno malo boli dobije se nekakva lokalna anestezija od koje si budan ali ti je sve svejedno i manje osjecas bol i da jako ti se smije od toga,sve skupa traje jako kratko samo se malo duze ceka na samu punkciju dok ti dr dode,a evo ostala sam ziva,nadam se da ces ti imati malo vise js

----------


## sanja1

Frodić :Love: ,baš mi je žao.
Bab sretno sutra :Klap: .

----------


## luna1

frodo draga,žao mi je, glavu gore......
Bab ženo drž se sutra, mislim na tebe.......

----------


## kockica1

cure moze samo jedna obavjest. bila sam u 10 mjesec na mpo u ceskoj,i tamo sam upoznala dr. iz petrove koja je bila na subspecijalizaciji u Pragu (PRONATAL).mogu vam rec da je to vrhunska klinika,a kad ucis od najbolji nesto i tebi ostane. ako vam sta moze pomoci njezino je ime Ivana J. i radi u petrovoj na ivf-u. nadam se da ce vam biti od pomoci,jer je super.

----------


## ježić

*frodo*, žao mi je, draga.  :Love:  Glavu gore i hrabro dalje!

*ema 1*, možda su baš te dobitne! Sretno!

*nety*, ono crno je gestacijska, a ona mala bijela točka je tvoj bebica :Smile: 

*Bab*,  :Kiss:  Sretno sutra!

----------


## miga24

> *frodo*, žao mi je, draga.  Glavu gore i hrabro dalje!
> 
> *ema 1*, možda su baš te dobitne! Sretno!
> 
> *nety*, ono crno je gestacijska, a ona mala bijela točka je tvoj bebica
> 
> *Bab*,  Sretno sutra!


Švercam se i potpisujem.

----------


## nety

> Švercam se i potpisujem.


Bab prije nego sto krenes sutra najhrabrije folikule regrutiraj  :Cool:  da budu spremne za dalje :Smile:  Sretno da te uskoro vise ne gledamo na ovom pdf-u :Heart: 
I nebrini punkcija ne boli

----------


## tlatincica

Frodo, pratila sam te i jako mi je žao što nije uspjelo.
Bab, sretno sutra! Kakvu stimulaciju si imala? (oprosti, nisam baš skroz u toku)




> cure moze samo jedna obavjest. bila sam u 10 mjesec na mpo u ceskoj,i tamo sam upoznala dr. iz petrove koja je bila na subspecijalizaciji u Pragu (PRONATAL).mogu vam rec da je to vrhunska klinika,a kad ucis od najbolji nesto i tebi ostane. ako vam sta moze pomoci njezino je ime Ivana J. i radi u petrovoj na ivf-u. nadam se da ce vam biti od pomoci,jer je super.


Ovo je baš zanimljiv info. Za doktoricu Jurković sam čula već par puta samo pohvale.

----------


## sanja1

Tlatincice super ti je potpis :Wink: .

----------


## Mary123

Pozz! Prvi puta idem na pregled u Petrovu i dobila sam doktora Kasuma.Ima netko neke informacije o njemu??Kakav je kao doktor? Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Mary123

Pozz...Upravo sam zvala Petrovu bolnicu i naručena sam kod doktora Kasuma...Neznam niti jednog doktora tam pa mi je sasvim svejedno kod koga ću bit...ali me zanima šta mi radi na prvom pregledu??Dali mi vadi kakve nalaze ili šta???Molim vas pomoć,hvala :Yes:

----------


## ptica1

Dr Jurković samo pohvale i prije nego što sam ovo pročitala imam jako pozitivno mišljenje o njoj.
Fantastična, pristupačna, pažljiva sve naj naj..

----------


## pilek

Mary ja sam isto nova tak da nemam pojma kako ti to sve ide,pregled ide obavezno a dalje vjerovatno po potrebi. ja sam narucena za 29.11. kod sprem. za kada su tebe narucili?

----------


## BHany

> Pozz! Prvi puta idem na pregled u Petrovu i dobila sam doktora Kasuma.Ima netko neke informacije o njemu??Kakav je kao doktor? Hvala unaprijed


Draga Mary123, dobro došla i što brže ostvarila trudnoću.
Premjestila sam ovaj tvoj upit o dr. Kasumu na ovu temu jer prema pravilima ne otvaramo zasebne teme o svakom liječniku i problemu već o liječnicima i klinikama razgovaramo unutar ovih tema o svakoj pojedinoj klinici.
Nadam se da ćeš dobiti brzo odgovor.

----------


## Sela

Pridruzujem se pohvalama dr Jurkovic!

----------


## pilek

tko ima iskustva s folikulometrijom?

----------


## nety

Znaci ja sam kod dr Kasuma Uspjela mi je trudnoca iz drugog postupka Dobar je cr ima veliko znanje i koliko sam cula dosta veliki postotak uspjesnosti Nedavno je postao profesor Na prvi pregled dodes obicno vise kao na konzultaciju poneses sve papire i onda ti on veli sta trebas još napraviti Na folikulometrije se ide od 7 dana ciklus tad je pvi uzv a dalje sve po rasporedu Ako je iVf dobijes terapiju za dalje ako je nekaj drugo onda ti vele To ti je uzv na kojem se gleda rast folikula

----------


## ježić

Naša *Bab* je dobila 5 jajnih stanica! Sutra zove da čuje kakva je situacija!
*Bab*,  :Bye: , samo ti odmaraj i spremaj se za svoje mrvice!

I ja se pridružujem pohvalama za doktoricu Jurković! S Kasumom baš nemam nikakva iskustva.

----------


## visibaba

> Naša *Bab* je dobila 5 jajnih stanica! Sutra zove da čuje kakva je situacija!
> *Bab*, , samo ti odmaraj i spremaj se za svoje mrvice!
> 
> I ja se pridružujem pohvalama za doktoricu Jurković! S Kasumom baš nemam nikakva iskustva.


upadam ovako malo iznenada da zavibram za nasu Bab - zelim ti odlicne embrije i da ovo napokon bude dobitni postupak!!!!

pozdrav i svim mojim starim petrofkama- tlatincica (kako si? gdje si?), sanja1, Sela, Snekica  :Love: 

a sto se hvaljenja doktora tice; ne znam toliko za postupke, al u trudnoci su me bas lijepo popratili i imam samo rijeci hvale za cijeli odjel CEF, za sve doktore.

----------


## ježić

*Mary123* i *pilek*, prije svega kod svojih doktora stižete na primarni dogovor, konzultacije/pregled. Poželjno je sa sobom donijeti svu dosadašnju prikupljenu dokumentaciju. Doktori će vam najprije otvoriti povijest bolesti, uspostaviti dijagnozu i eventualno zatražiti dodatne pretrage. Ovisno o dijagnozi, određuje se daljnji tijek liječenja, da li je to najprije neka terapija ili se odmah dogovarate za postupak inseminacije ili IVF-a.
Inače, da bi se bilo kakav postupak mogao započeti potrebno je od osnovne dokumentacije prikupiti nalaze spermiograma (isključivo se prizna nalaz iz Petrove), barem standardni hormoni (LH, FSH, Prl, TSH, estradiol, testosteron...), uredni nalaz papa testa, cervikalnih briseva. Od ostalih papira, oba partnera trebaju imati potvrde o obavljenom psihološkom i pravnom savjetovanju, nalaze krvnih grupa i Rh faktora, markere na hepatitise, HIV i sifilis, kopiju vjenčanog lista ili potvrdu izvanbračne zajednice. Inače, svi nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci.
Na prvom pregledu doktori će vam reći i objasniti sve što treba i sestre vam eventualno dati dodatne upute gdje što obaviti. Sve što vas zanima ili vam nije jasno obavezno pitajte. I sretno!

----------


## Bab

curke moje evo me...punkcija prosla...nije bilo prebolno, onak taman :Wink:  Od 6 folikula kolko ih je na kraju bilo dobili 5 js. Bilo na je tri na punkciji...jedna curka je dobila 4 js a jedna je bila prava koka nesilica sa 10 js. Atmosfera u sali je bila odlicna jer je anesteziolog pregenijalan. Pjevao nam je, pricao viceve, drzao nas za ruku za vrijeme pikanja...ma bas je odlican. A i dr Baldani je standardno bila odlicna...draga i njezna. Sad se nadamo da ce js biti dobre kvalitete i da ce bit tulum do jaja...hehehe                    pozdrav mojim cimericama ako slucajno citaju kao i curkama koje su danas bile na et-u. Nek nam je svima sretno. I da, rekla nam je sestra da oploduju SVE stanice. Jedino na kraju nismo pitali sta je sa eventualnim zamrzavanjem embrija ali to budem na et-u. Nadam se da cemo doci do njega. Eto...tolko od mene za sada. Visibaba, tebi saljem jedan poseban pozdrav...nadam se da uzivas sa svojim malim pisulincem :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> curke moje evo me...punkcija prosla...nije bilo prebolno, onak taman Od 6 folikula kolko ih je na kraju bilo dobili 5 js. Bilo na je tri na punkciji...jedna curka je dobila 4 js a jedna je bila prava koka nesilica sa 10 js. Atmosfera u sali je bila odlicna jer je anesteziolog pregenijalan. Pjevao nam je, pricao viceve, drzao nas za ruku za vrijeme pikanja...ma bas je odlican. A i dr Baldani je standardno bila odlicna...draga i njezna. Sad se nadamo da ce js biti dobre kvalitete i da ce bit tulum do jaja...hehehe                    pozdrav mojim cimericama ako slucajno citaju kao i curkama koje su danas bile na et-u. Nek nam je svima sretno. *I da, rekla nam je sestra da oploduju SVE stanice.* Jedino na kraju nismo pitali sta je sa eventualnim zamrzavanjem embrija ali to budem na et-u. Nadam se da cemo doci do njega. Eto...tolko od mene za sada. Visibaba, tebi saljem jedan poseban pozdrav...nadam se da uzivas sa svojim malim pisulincem


Ovo je izvrstan podatak! Bilo bi super kad bi znali u kojim slučajevima to primjenjuju i na koje pacjente se točno odnosi. I obavezno pitaj što je s viškom embrija? Kako sad ide procedura, jel vračaju 3 ili možeš reći koliko da vrate, ako se sve oplode. Baš me zanima!
A tebi još jednom čestitke i vibram za super tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Bab

ove dvije curke su isle na et sa blasticama...dakle njima je oplodnja bila prije 6 dana i oplodili su im sve. Jedna je imala 4  oplodene al je kao samo 1 dosla do blastice a za drugu nisam polovila kolko je imala stanica al su njoj 2 dosle do blastica tako da i nisu imale nista za eventualno zamrzavanje. Jedino nisam skuzila koje su njima dijagnoze.Sad dal ce tu biti opet situacije ko sa onih famoznih 3 dobre stanice a ostale nezrele ili ne znam ni ja sta- nemam pojma. Budem za koji dan iz vlastitog iskustva znala reci . Eto...

----------


## luna1

Bab vibriram za noćas za tulum u labu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

*Frodo* žao mi je ali sviđa mi se pozitivan stav i samo naprijed za bracu ili seku  :Smile: 
*Bab* to je super vijest što su opet krenuli s oplodnjom svih stanica ali da bar hoće svima… Tebi sretno :Smile:

----------


## plavuša 007

*mury123*  za dr Kasuma koji inače nije bio moj dr imam samo rječi hvale,zauzeo se za mene kad je moja dr ostavila poruku da mi ujutro reče jer je on bio dežuran da me šalje na pauzu zbog hiperstimulacije a on je učinio sve da me ne  vrate,radio mi je dan poslje štoperice punkciju jajnika da mi oslobodi višak estradiola u krvi i da spasi barem stanice s jednog jajnika koji sam nakraju imala 6 jajnih stanica i 2 vračene,nažalost nisu se primile ali meni je puno značilo što se barem netko zauzeo za mene a nije trebao! tako da ne sumnjate u njega,vjerovatno da se opet vratim u petrovu da bi vjerovatno išla kod njega

----------


## inada

*bab* držim fige da sve prođe ok, da napokon postignete svoj cilj
ja sinoć primila štopericu i sutra ujutro idem na svoju prvu punkciju, koliko se veselim tome toliko me je i strah.ali proći će

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, baš sam sretna radi svih vas...čitam vas stalno i više ne mogu dočekati postupak...

ja sam za sada zadovoljna petrovom bolnicom, doc kod koje sam ja mi je rekla kad već imamo vremena do 1mj., ajmo pokušati inseminaciju (mene su odmah ubacili u ivf postupak)..i to već sada sa prvom M...sutra idem na rtg hsg i umirem od straha, al nema veze, sve radi malih bebolina :Wink: ))..jedva čekaam :Wink: ) :Very Happy: 

čitam vas i držim svima palčeve...i ono što si stalno govorim -> druge godine sve ćemo biti mamice :Wink: )

----------


## pilek

a kak rade kad dou oni svi blagdani u 12 mjesecu?

----------


## bili

Pozz svima, drugi tjedan idem na prvi pregled kod dr. Pavičić pa me zanimaju iskustva....moram priznati da me je strah..ali čitajući Vaše postove vidimo koliko hrabrite jedna drugu a time i mene... :Smile:

----------


## inada

ja danas preživila svoju prvu punkciju, moram reći da sam bila hrabra, onaj koktelčić me toliko smuvao da se nisam ni snašla a već sam bila gotova.ništa me nije bolilo, a možda i zato što mi nisu bog zna šta ni izvadili, od 4 folikula dobili smo samo dvije jajne stanice, za koje ne znam kakve su kvalitete. sutra zovem da čujem ima li uopće nade za transfer. sve su cure imale od 3 na dalje pa čak 6 i 8 jaj.stanica, a ja samo 2, al nadam se da su čvrste i jake da se izbore za svoj položaj.

----------


## ježić

*inada*, nemoj biti tužna zbog 2 stanice! I to može biti i više nego dovoljno! Sretno! 

*pilek*, vjerojatno neće raditi svi, ali postupci koji su u tijeku u to vrijeme sigurno se neće prekidati radi blagdana. Uvijek će biti netko tamo tko će obaviti što god već treba.

----------


## strategija

*Bab i inada*, koliko vam se stanica oplodilo? Kad je transfer? 
*Bili*, dobrodošla! I ja sam kod dr. Pavičić. Predivna žena i doktorica tako da nemaš razloga za strah  :Smile:

----------


## inada

evo moje dvije jajne stanice bile prezrele i propale su, tako da nema transfera ni ništa. prvi postupak i odma u startu šamar... al opet se s jedne strane tješim da je uopće bilo jajčeka.
krajem jeseca ću kod dr. da vidimo šta dalje
svima vam želim puno sreće

----------


## Mary123

Pozz drage moje...puno hvala svima vama koji ste odgovorili na moje pitanje,stvarno vam hvala. Draga PILEK ja sam ti naručena 28.11 i ovo mi je prvi puta da idem pa nemam pojma o bilo čemu,a nikada nisam razmišljala da ću morati ići tim putem da bih zatrudnjela pa sam "tudum" šta se bilo čega tiče. Nisam uopće informirana... BHany puno hvala na informaciji i na dobrodošlici...slabo se snalazim tak da iskreno i neznam di si mi prebacila moje pitanje....ali nema veze...snalazim se polako...Svim drugim curama želim puno sreće u daljnjim postupcima...Kissy  :Kiss:  Jedva čekam da i ja dođem prvi dan kod doktora da vidim šta i kako dalje...

----------


## pilek

jezic daj mi reci dal si pila klomifene vidim u potpisu anovulaciju a mislim da se to dogada i kod mene jer mi nizak progesteron s time da nemam policisticne nego mikrocisticne jajnike!

----------


## ptica1

Evo da se javim, ni od mog krio postupka ništa, iznenadila sam se zato što mi je ovo anovulacijski ciklus a u zadnjih godinu dana uvijek sam imala ovulacije.
Svim curama pozdrav i sretno u postupcima.

----------


## ježić

> jezic daj mi reci dal si pila klomifene vidim u potpisu anovulaciju a mislim da se to dogada i kod mene jer mi nizak progesteron s time da nemam policisticne nego mikrocisticne jajnike!


Da, *pilek*. Moj progesteron je bio jako nizak i uglavnom bez neke stimulacije uopće ne ovuliram. U ove 4 inseminacije sam bila na klomifenu, ali mi je tek IVF u punoj stimulaciji bio dobitan.

----------


## ježić

*ptičice*, baš mi je žao. Kakva je sad situacija, jel će ti dati nešto da potaknu O idući ciklus, pa ponovno u krio, ili?

----------


## pilek

a nije ni moj  bas neki,mislim cekam misljenje jer tek 29 sam narucena na pregled, al mislim da mi je nizak 2,8 na 21 dan ciklusa, a sad...vidjet cemo
a daj mi reci koliko ti ciklusi traju s obzirom da imas policisticne? i od k0jeg dana si pocel apiti te klomifene?

----------


## ježić

Inače, su moji ciklusi bili jako neujednačeni, od 19 do 46 dana. Onda me doc stavila 3 mjeseca na Proveru, ona mi je trebala ujednačiti cikluse, potaknuti ovulacije i podići progesteron. Ciklusi su mi se nakon toga sredili na 29 dana, ali ovulacija i dalje nisam imala. Moj progesteron je tada bio 5. Nakon toga sam krenula na inseminacije s klomifen. Doziranje klomifena ovisi od slučaja do slučaja, ja sam uglavnom bila na 100 mg dnevno od 3. do 7. dc, to su znači 2 tablete, ali ima slučaja kad se klomifena daje i manje, a i više od tog.

----------


## pilek

aha,a vidjet cu kak cu ja zavrsiti,nadam se da bude sve ok
puno ti hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

> *ptičice*, baš mi je žao. Kakva je sad situacija, jel će ti dati nešto da potaknu O idući ciklus, pa ponovno u krio, ili?


Opet ću ići u prirodni jel do sada sam uvijek imala ovulacije, sljedeći mjesec će mi se potrefiti blagdani tako da ću 12 mj. preskočit.

----------


## pilek

a vidjet cemo mary ti 28 ja 29 samo kaj se vec sad beditram kaj mi iduci ciklus taman za blagdane pa ce ziher cekat  :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

Pilek draga ja sada idem prvi puta,pa taj prvi puta je očito samo razgovor...tak da neznam ništa šta me dalje čeka.....i tebi je ovo sada prvi puta ili????možemo se čuti preko email-a.....

----------


## Mary123

Hvala ježiću....Puno mi je pomogla ova informacija.....ma najgore je kad nekam ideš prvi puta pa nemaš pojma o nčem....Hvala puno

----------


## pilek

mary123 ja sam isto prvi puta tak da smo na istome a mozemo se cuti zasto ne,mozda se i sretnemo :Smile: 
moj email ti je veronikakos5@gmail.com

----------


## mimi81

Pozdrav svima!
Frodo žao mi je da nije uspjelo....pusa!
Brucošicama puno sreće!
Moj prvi prirodnjak je završio sa puknutim folikulom...bolje on nego ja  :Smile:

----------


## tlatincica

> bolje on nego ja


Love the sprit!  :Grin:   :Kiss: 

Cure koje ste nedavno imale et- koliko se leži iza transfera? (tražim i ne mogu naći gdje je to napisano)

----------


## Bab

curke, ja ne znam kaj mi je s mobom ali uopce mi ne da odgovarat ni slat postove. A komp mi doma krepao. Grrrr. Tlatincice, mi smo lezale kolko smo htjele, oko 2 i pol sata s tim da su nam sestre rekle da je po novome dosta pol sata. Ali nitko nas nije tjerao pa smo mi ipak malo produljili. Pilek, sorry sto ti tu odgovaram a ne na pp al strah me da vise necu uspjet poslat poruku. Treba ti samo povijest bolesti. Makar ja sam uvijek furala sve za svaki slucaj. Nije to tak puno papira. Mimi, zao mi je za ovakav ishod al mi je drago da si pozitivna. Tako i treba. Docekali budemo svi taj carobni plus. A ja danas brojim 2dnt4dn od mojih mrvica i lijepo doma odmaramo. Ljubim vas sve i svima zelim puno srece.

----------


## mimi81

Ti budeš Bab sad dočekala ne samo plus nego budeš trudna do zuba... :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Ja sam danas bila na pregledu. Na listi za IVF sam u 02/2012. Uzbuđena sam kao da mi je prvi put  :Very Happy:

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svima, evo pregled obavljen, doktorica je stvarno super, malo djeluje oštro na prvi pogled ali stvarno odlična. ostavila je dobar dojam na mene...nakon pregleda svih nalaza, potvrdila je i moje sumnje pa se tako evo i mi nalazimo na listi za 03/2012. nadam se samo da će mi vrijeme što brže proći...nakon nove godine krećemo lagano u nabavu svih potrebnih papira i ostalih nalaza - jel mi to dosta vremena?... sad moram detaljnije pregledati forum jer mi se toliko pitanja okreće u glavi...psiholog,pravnik i tako to....

----------


## Snekica

Bab  :Heart:

----------


## pilek

bili a koja vam je dijagnozA?

----------


## ježić

> Love the sprit!  
> 
> Cure koje ste nedavno imale et- koliko se leži iza transfera? (tražim i ne mogu naći gdje je to napisano)


*tlatincice,* ja sam bila oko sat vremena, možda ni toliko. 

*mimi81*,  :Kiss: 

*Bab*, samo vi odmarajte doma!

----------


## bili

*pilek* MM oligoast., ja policistični jajnici, endometrioza - laparoskopski riješila na proljeće,štitnjača....sve mi se čini - nema čega nema....

----------


## frodo

*mimi81*, žao mi je, ali hrabrica si ti prava  :Love: ...kad dalje opet?
*Bab*, čekamo kroz 10-tak dana lijepe vijesti, odmaraj i uživaj! :Smile: 
*strategija*, bravo, evo začas će blagdani i veljača,a onda ti želim sreću!

svim ostalim curkama  :Bye: 

mi idemo 7.12. u Petrovu da vidimo što dalje,ja se nadam da će nas staviti na listu tamo negdje u ožujku... :Cekam:

----------


## nety

Frodo svida mi se tvoj potpis Samo tako hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## frodo

> Frodo svida mi se tvoj potpis Samo tako hrabro


nety, pusu ti veliku šaljem, tebi i tvojoj mrvičici  :Smile: ))). Jesu počele kakve trudničke tegobe  :Wink:  ?

----------


## pilek

bili drz se da se preko svega toga  :Smile:

----------


## nety

> nety, pusu ti veliku šaljem, tebi i tvojoj mrvičici ))). Jesu počele kakve trudničke tegobe  ?


Debela sam  :Smile: ..nosotop sam gladna i kiselo mi se jako jede Drugo sve ok nema mucnina ni niceg drugog ..ponekad zgaravica ali skuzila sma od ceg pa to izbjegavam i cice..one su mi najveci problem Inace sam 80D a sad su mi još malo vece pa mi je tesko po noci spavati jer sam napuhnuta i bole me i teske su

----------


## strategija

Hvala ti *frodo*! Brzo će veljača, mislila sam da je duža lista čekanja tako da bi mogla ti u ožujku ponovo u akciju  :Smile:  Pitala me dr hoću li prije u prirodnjak ali smo zaključili da je bolje čekati stimulirani postupak. Danas imamo psihološko savjetovanje  :Rolling Eyes:  Nadam se da neće gnjaviti - pa sve znamo  :Laughing: 

*nety* za veliki trbuščić  :Smile:

----------


## nety

> Hvala ti *frodo*! Brzo će veljača, mislila sam da je duža lista čekanja tako da bi mogla ti u ožujku ponovo u akciju  Pitala me dr hoću li prije u prirodnjak ali smo zaključili da je bolje čekati stimulirani postupak. Danas imamo psihološko savjetovanje  Nadam se da neće gnjaviti - pa sve znamo 
> 
> *nety* za veliki trbuščić


Mi smo taj psihi dio obavili u Obiteljskom centru poslusas 10 min i aj bok hihiihhi  :Smile: 
Hvala draga još nevjerujem da sam imala takvu sreću..ponekad me lovi malo strah ali trudim se uopce ne zamarati Bebe je dobro i biti će dobro

----------


## sanja001

sretno svim curama, da uskoro sve budemo lijepe trbusaste  :Smile: 
Frodo, izgleda da se vidimo opet u Petrovoj, narucena 7.12. (cca 9:30) na dogovor o sljedecim koracima

----------


## strategija

*sanja001* žao mi je :Sad:  Hrabro dalje!

Mi smo maloprije obavili taj razgovor kod psihijatrice kod koje smo preporukom došli. I tako sve super popričali si mi 10min, dobili potvrdu i na kraju šok - 600kn :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:

----------


## pilek

a covjece fakat su skupi

----------


## frodo

> sretno svim curama, da uskoro sve budemo lijepe trbusaste 
> Frodo, izgleda da se vidimo opet u Petrovoj, narucena 7.12. (cca 9:30) na dogovor o sljedecim koracima


Sanja001, a baš mi je žao, nekako sam se nadala da ćeš se javiti sa velikom betom  :Love: 
ali bit će sigurno, ma već slijedeći put! Vidimo se onda valjda, ja sam u 10:15 h, ali dođem ja i ranije, ionako nije po redu kako si naručen, nego kako dođeš.


*Strategija*, pa ova cijena nije normalna,to je privatno pretpostavljam, jer mi na Šalati nismo ni lipe platili 

*nety*, samo ti budi debela, bit će vremena za skidanje kila, ako ništa kad beba prohoda, da vidiš kako kile idu dole  :Grin: 

svima i dalje sretno!

----------


## strategija

> a covjece fakat su skupi





> *Strategija*, pa ova cijena nije normalna,to je privatno pretpostavljam, jer mi na Šalati nismo ni lipe platili!


To nam je naš doktor opće prakse predložio da kod njega u ordinaciju dolazi psihijatrica privatno pa da ne hodamo okolo tako da smo očekivali ili ništa ili neku minimalnu cijenu a ovo nas je stvarno šokiralo. Kao za jedno je 300kn a nas je dvoje pa 600kn za 10min što smo bili kod nje. Pa ta zaradi nečiju plaću u sat vremena! Očito sam fulala profesiju…  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bili

Molim Vas savjet  - malo sam gledala papir koji smo dobili što sve treba riješiti - dal k psihijatru i pravniku možemo u mjestu stanovanja ili moramo baš u Zg? ako me misle ovako "oderat" kao što je napisala strategija onda kidam rađe do Zg-a...

----------


## inada

ne moraš pravnika i psihijatra rješavat u zg, ja sam sve rješila u mjestu stanovanja u obiteljskom cenrtu, ne trebaš ni uputnicu , ni novčanik

----------


## Orhideja

cure, hvala na odgovorima. 

*nety* i ježić, čestitke  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

*frodo*  :Love:  Lijepo je vidjeti da se ne predaješ, da imaš pozitivan stav, to i nama ostalima daje nadu da nije sve crno čak i kad se čini da jest. 

*sanja*, *inada* i *ptica1*, žao mi je, nadam se da će slijedeći put biti bolje  :Smile: 

*bab*, sretno!  :Smile: 

Meni što mi se više bliži postupak, to mi sporije vrijeme prolazi, nikako dočekati!

----------


## bili

uh puno ti hvala inada  :Smile:  s obzirom na naše zdravstvo i državu  mislila sam da će me već u samom startu lupnuti po novčaniku   :Smile:

----------


## frodo

*orhideja*, ma moramo biti pozitivne, jer depresija te nikamo ne vodi,uživati u svakodnevnim sitnicama i osmjeh na lice,na to možeš utjecati, jer na uspjeh postupka ne možeš, tu smo nemoćne  :Yes: 

A začas će ti postupak, evo još malo pa blagdani, i čim prođe nova godina krećeš  :Smile: .Ja sam ove godine bila u siječnju u postupku, i tako mi je za blagdane bio neki mir u srcu i iščekivanje...nažalost nije uspjelo,ali svejedno...

----------


## ježić

Cure, nemojte trošiti novce na privatne psihijatre i pravnike za dobivanje tih ionako besmislenih savjetovanja!  :Shock: Imate pravo to riješiti preko socijale, tražite uputnice i gotovo. Ako vam i vaš ginekolog preporuča nekog za to, pitajte o kakvom slučaju se radi. Uludo je baciti novce za to! 
Samo si izračunajte koliko je to pelena, npr. :Grin:

----------


## strategija

*ježić*, slažem se u potpunosti sa tobom. Ja sam imala dobru školu tako da cure - oprez! Moram pod hitno zaboraviti jučerašnji dan i okrenuti se pametnijem poslu.

----------


## nety

Strategija :Shock:  :Shock:  Koji dubretarluk,koji lopovluk Kaj nisi mene pitala ja bi te savjetovala i za jednu kavu :Laughing: ...Da si se bar malo po netu raspitala Ja kad sam krenula u prvi postupak pronjuskala i nasla obiteljskio centar Narucili na s za 3-4 dana i jedino je trajalo malo duze jer je netko prije nas bio kod psiholga narucen pa smo poslije pravnika morali malo cekati Ali ni kune to nas nije koštalo

----------


## Inesz

Strategija, čitam kako vam je privatna psihijatrica naplatila nekakvo 10-minutno "savjetovanje" 600 kn. Mislim da je nemoralna, i da takav način rada i naplate "usluge" nije u skladu sa propisima. Znam da imate važnijih briga, ali ja bih se na vašem mjestu obratila Lječničkoj komori. To što je napravila je sramotno, neetično, pljačkaški. Je li vam izdala račun? 600 kn zaraditi za 10 minuta na muci para koji ne može imati željeno dijete?! Sramota. Prijavite je...

----------


## bili

Strašno mi se čini iskorištavanje privatnika i njihov sustav naplačivanja...kod njih nikad nisi siguran koliko će ti računati..koma..još strašnije mi se čine svi oni znatiželjnici koji non stop ispituju: " A šta vi čekate?" i tome slična pitanja...baš mi se danas to dogodilo nakon hvala Bogu dugo vremena, srela sam poznanicu cca 55 godina koja me onako blago telećim pogledom pitala: "a šta vi čekate s djecom? ah, ta današnja mladež samo bi uživala..." malo, jako malo mi je falilo da ju tuknem po glavi....grrr aaaaa ljuta sam još uvijek, pokvarila mi je cijeli dan...oprostite ako ovdje nije mjesto za ovakav post ali morala sam olakšati dušu...pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Bili draga....svi mi mladi imamo takvih problema šta se tiče tih svakojakih baba koje žele znati nešto šta ih se uopće ne tiče...Ne treba se opterečivati njima.....Očito nemaju pametnijeg posla nego zabadati nos u tuđe probleme.....Budi hrabra i jaka i dalje i sve će to doći na svoje....Sretnoooooo  :Very Happy:  
A ovanaplata od 600 kuna za 10 minuta razgovora mi je nenormalna.....Bože sačuvaj....koliko željno očekujemo da imamo djecu toliko nas ovi računi bacaju u propast....Nije problem dati lovu...dale bih milijune sam da imamo djecu al ovo šta se događa nije normalno....Katastrofa

----------


## osijek

Bok cure, ja sam malo samo svratila da vidim šta se dešava u našoj petrovoj i da vidim tko su trenutne trudilice  :Smile: 
Evo moje zlato sjedi meni u krilu, zahvaljujući petrovoj i doc. kasumu!
Dok prođe 1,2 god. i evo mene opet u petrovu  :Smile: 
Držite se cure!

----------


## mimi81

Ej Osijek!
Savršena je vaša Kim  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Meni je poznanica specijalizantica preporucila kasuma da je dobr dr i da ima veliki uspijeh Pa cini mi se da je tako  :Smile:  Kolegica je slucajno bila na aspiraciji i na transferu kd njega i trojceki ja uspijela iz drugog puta ...da pokucam da sve bude ok da se ne ureknem i cula sma za još par trudnoca kad sma bila na uzv

----------


## strategija

*Inesz*, ja iskreno nemam ni živaca ni vremena ići je prijavljivati jer kad malo bolje razmislim sami smo si krivi. Čitam po drugim forumima da je cijena privatnog psihijatra 300kn/sat pa tko nam je kriv što smo nas dvoje njen sat odnosno dva sata vremena iskoristili u 10min. S druge strane tu bi trebala biti i ta njena „moralna“ strana koju je očigledno negdje izgubila. Mm je samo još rekao ići našeg doktora opće prakse „pitati za zdravlje“ jer nas je poslao k njoj. 

*Osijek*, sva sam se naježila dok sam čitala tvoj potpis… Kim je premedena  :Smile:

----------


## honeybee

Moram se pridružiti pohvalama na račun dr. Kasuma! U Petrovu smo došli ponajviše zbog njega, jer ga je moj soc. ginekolog preporučio.
Da ne duljim, prvi IVF i dečko je u buši  :Zaljubljen: 

Zbilja je čudno čitati da netko toliko naplaćuje to psihološko savjetovanje, koje je u biti čisto reda radi. Mi smo to obavljali u proljeće na Sv. Duhu - 10 minuta, 0 kuna... To su stvari koje zavod pokriva, i čista su formalnost. Cure koje će tek ići u postupak, savjetujem ipak da iskoristite opcije koje se nude besplatno. Mnoge valjda misle da će brže dobiti taj papir ako idu privatno, ali mislim da nije tako.
Nama su u Petrovoj dale sestre popis na kojem su bili navedeni papiri koji su obavezni za postupak. Za pravnika i psihologa su bili točno navedeni brojevi telefona, adresa i ime osobe kojoj smo se mogli obratiti. Nazvali smo i idući tjedan imali termin. Došli i riješili sve za pola sata. Jedini trošak je bio gorivo...

----------


## gljiva

Pozdrav svima,
ja sam nova na forumu i imam par pitanja,ali prvo da vam ispričam svoju priču ukratko:
Ove godine bila sam na 3 AIH i nažalost su bile neuspješne, sada krečem na IVF i nadam se najboljem.
Ja sam u Petrovoj kod doc.Pavičić i dobila sam sljedeću terapiju: od 21 dana ciklusa Decapaptyl, Gonal F 3 amp. od 2-4 dana ciklusa potom po dvije ampule,8 dan ciklusa UZV.
10.11. mi je bio 21 dan ciklusa i počela sam sa Decapaptyl,menstruaciju sam trebala dobiti 17.11. ali mi menga kasni...znam da je normalno da kod terapije sa Decapapty menga kasni ali mene zanima da li je neka od vas imala sličnih iskustava i koliko obično kasni?!

Užasno me strah punkcije pa me zanima da li je bolna,da li dobijemo nešto protiv bolova,koliko dugo postupak traje i nakon koliko vremena se ide kući ?

Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovorima. :Smile:

----------


## inada

*gljiva* što se terapije tiče ne mogu ti ništa reći jer ne znam.
ali mogu ti reči da punkcija meni nije bila bolna, nego malo neugodna. dobiješ u venu jedan koktelčić od kojeg ti je super, imam osjećaj da je moja punkcija završila prije nego što sam se smjestila na stol.poslije te odvezu u sobu i tamo smo sve odležale 2 sata. uglavnom meni to nije bilo ništa strašno.

----------


## Sela

*Osijek* imas pravu krasoticu!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sanjička

Osijek,prekrasna ti je djevojčica!!!
Pravi bombon.........

----------


## gljiva

inada hvala ti na odgovoru,nadam se da će i moja punkcija proči kao i tvoja :Smile:

----------


## Lejla37

Pozdrav svima,
Dugo vas čitam, gotovo da ne pišem , imam jedno dijete iz "kućne radinosti" , djevojčicu kojoj će u siječnju biti 4 godine i sad već dvije godine pokušavam ponovo ostati trudna i ništa. Upravo sam na bockanju u Petrovoj, gonali od drugog dana ciklusa (ZM 17.11), ali izgleda da nam ne ide baš najbolje : desno jedan 6,1, a lijevo 7,1 i 4,9 mm s time da na lijevom imam i cistu od 29 mm. Inače mi je AMH 2,1 i to je glavni razlog zašto sam tu. E sad imam pitanje : Vadili su mi Estradiol i 6 dc je bio 69,6, a 7. dc je 66,9. U kojem smjeru treba ići ? I na samom nalazu piše 255,8 pmpl/L a onda sa strane piše opaska 69,6. Što im to znači ? Hvala !

----------


## taca70

Lejla37, koji dan stimulacije ti je raden estradiol. 69,6 je vrijednost u pg/ml. Nisko je ali i folikuli su ti mali, narast ce. Koliko G primaš?

----------


## Lejla37

Počela sam s gonalimaima drugi dan ciklusa 4 komada, i onda svaki dan po 3 (dakle do danas sam ih primila ukupnio 19). ovo 69,6 je bilo na šesti dan ciklusa, pa jučer na sedmi je bio 66,9 (kaže meni jutros doktorica da to nije zabrinjavajuće - da je to "Laboritis"  :Smile: ) i danas sam ga opet vadila pa će nalaz biti između 13 i 13:30.  Folikuli su i već treći dan 6 i 7 mm, a ovaj treći je zapravo cista - nije folikul.

----------


## Konfuzija

Moj prvi IVF. 
8. dc: 6 velikih folikula, najveći 20x15, najmanji 15x16, endometrij 10. Aspiracija 10. dan. Inače mi je ciklus 25 dana. 
Nisu mi radili estradiol uopće, samo uzv. Je li to uobičajeno ili sam izuzetak?

----------


## plavuša 007

*gljiva* možda si već dobila menstruaciju,nisam prije vidila post, meni je u takvom protokolu tek 14-ti dan došla menstruacija ali sam taj dan zvala bolnicu i rekli su mi da je to moralo već doć i da prestanem uzimat decapeptil i da bi trebalo doć idući dan i onda nastavi normalno kako ti je propisano!   *lejla 77* meni su vadili estradiol 10-ti dan i bio je 4690! tako da je to 10 puta veče od normalnog,mislim da če tebi to doć do normale do ovulacije

----------


## plavuša 007

*konfuzija* inače ti ne vadu estradiol,jedino ako sumnjaju na hiperstimulaciju kako je kod mene bilo i postupak prije pa su  me onda poslali,inače u prvom postupku nisu,ili tako slično. ako te ne šalju znači da je sve ok,ne zabrinjavaj se.

----------


## Konfuzija

Hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile:

----------


## gljiva

Dobila sam mengu...kasnila je 7 dana ...danas krečem sa gonalima 3 amp i decapeptil od 2-4 D.C. , a od 3-7 D.C. po 2 ampule gonala i decapeptil...8 dan ciklusa UZV (sljedeči četvrtak) pa čemo vidjeti koliko ce folikula biti ...uglavnom sad jedva čekam UZV

----------


## Lejla37

hvala svima - postupak mi je obustavljen zbog lošeg odgovora na terapiju, pa će ju trebati skroz promijeniti....... možda opet nekom drugom prilikom - naručena sam  za 02/2012

----------


## plavuša 007

*LEJLA77*baš mi je žao!valjda če drugi put pogodit terapiju.

----------


## luna1

pozdravljam ekipu iz petrove koja je jučer bila na punkciji i transferu

----------


## legal alien

bravo luna, pa ti imas super rezultat dvije oplodjene smrzlice? meni to zvuci odlicno. 

glede smrznutog postupka:znaci prvi uzv negdje oko 10. dana ciklusa? i nema nikakvih ljekova?
koji ti je dan bila ovulacija/punkcija? transfer?

zelim ti da sto prije ugledas veliku betu! ja idem sad u 12. na pregled/dogovor. nadam se da mogu odmah sa sljedecim ciklusom u postupak.

----------


## luna1

nedjelja je bila 10 dan utv odmah štoperice, iznenadili su se velikom folikulu 20 mm end 8. U utorak muž dao uzorak, petak transfer i sad čekam. Nikakvi ljekovi samo štoperica, znači krečeš i ti, sretno....

----------


## Konfuzija

> pozdravljam ekipu iz petrove koja je jučer bila na punkciji i transferu


I tebi pozdrav.  :Smile:   (Ja sam ona koja je prva počela bauljati po sobi.)

----------


## luna1

ja bila do prozora, imala sam transfer. Konfuzija želim ti sreću.......

----------


## Konfuzija

Ma skužila sam odmah kad si spomenula smrzliće. 
E da, neka nam je sretno svima. Inače, pitam se je li normalno imati još danas onako lagano smeđe na gaćicama, 3. dan od punkcije? Čekamo transfer 5. dan, ne znam da li da zovem Petrovu? Hoću li ispasti idiot?

----------


## Lejla37

hvala plavuša 007. i ja se nadam  :Smile: .
Nego da vas pitam , govorite o smrzlićima pa mi nije jasno - da li postoji opcija smrzavanja zametaka ili se smiju smrzavati samo stanice ? Ja sam nekako shvatila da sa zadnjom promjenom zakona ipak može doći u obzir i smrzavanje zametaka za slučajeve kao što sam ja npr - s niskim AMH i slično.

----------


## legal alien

> nedjelja je bila 10 dan utv odmah štoperice, iznenadili su se velikom folikulu 20 mm end 8. U utorak muž dao uzorak, petak transfer i sad čekam. Nikakvi ljekovi samo štoperica, znači krečeš i ti, sretno....


expresno si ti to sredila. nadam se da cu i ja tim ritmom. sretno do neba! i da ti sto prije prodju ova dva tjedna.
ja u 12. mjesec idem na konzultacije pa se nadam da ce me odmah sljedeci ciklus ubaciti u postupak. nastojim izbjegavati forum jer me uhvati nestrpljivost i sad bi ja odmah sve, al' ne ide to tako....

----------


## legal alien

> hvala plavuša 007. i ja se nadam .
> Nego da vas pitam , govorite o smrzlićima pa mi nije jasno - da li postoji opcija smrzavanja zametaka ili se smiju smrzavati samo stanice ? Ja sam nekako shvatila da sa zadnjom promjenom zakona ipak može doći u obzir i smrzavanje zametaka za slučajeve kao što sam ja npr - s niskim AMH i slično.


u ovoj gornjoj izmjeni postova smrzlici= smrznute JS. koliko ja znam jos nema smrzavanja zametaka. mozda ti se javi netko tko zna vise.

----------


## luna1

legan alien hvala, i ti ćeš uskoro. Držim fige za sretan završetak godine....Ja isto znam samo za smrznute JS, sorry

----------


## Lejla37

Izmjenama zakona o MPO od 05.10.2011 dozvoljena je oplodnja više od 3JS u slučajevima teške neplodnosti žena i muškaraca (malo jajnih stanica u zalihama ili malo spermija itd, te onkološki bolesnici ....) . Samim time dozoljeno je i zamrzavanje zametaka jer se i dalje ne smije vraćati više od 3 zametka.

----------


## pilek

evo da se i ja javim....bila danas kod dr. Šprem,super je nema kaj zbilja je pristupačna i jednostavna.
a rekla mi da s eprvo moram zdebljati i stati malo sa svim silnim svojim aktivnostima dala mi duphrastone od 14_26 dana ciklusa. ultrazvuk od 8-10 dana ciklusa te izvaditi jos hrpu hormona
sad recite vi meni kakva su vasa iskustva s tim tabletama i zanima me koji je postupak narucivanja za vadenje hormona jer mi je za tih sedam ipak puno dati privatno???

----------


## Mary123

A eto i mene....ja baš i nemam nekih dobrih informacija....Bila sam jučer kod dr.Kasum i samo me je poslao da ponovo napravim bris i suprug spermiogram....Sada sve ispočetka opet....Nisam baš zdovoljna.... Pilek moj postupak za hormone znaš....budeš vidjela šta i kako.....

----------


## TrudyC

> evo da se i ja javim....bila danas kod dr. Šprem,super je nema kaj zbilja je pristupačna i jednostavna.
> a rekla mi da s eprvo moram zdebljati i stati malo sa svim silnim svojim aktivnostima dala mi duphrastone od 14_26 dana ciklusa. ultrazvuk od 8-10 dana ciklusa te izvaditi jos hrpu hormona
> sad recite vi meni kakva su vasa iskustva s tim tabletama i zanima me koji je postupak *narucivanja za vadenje hormona* jer mi je za tih sedam ipak puno dati privatno???


Ne trebaš ići privatno - iza glavne zgrade ima ona mala trošna zgrada gdje vade krv i gdje će ti (uglavnom) sve napraviti bez naručivanja. Pogotovo ako se radi o hormonima 3. dan ciklusa.

----------


## strategija

Pilek nemam iskustva sa tim tabletama ali hormone odi vaditi u Petrovoj. Ja sam neki dan vadila ih i čekam nalaze koji su gotovi za 10 dana. Trebalo bi se naručiti prije ali napravit će iznimku ako si iz Petrove i ako ti je hitno. Dođi tamo sa uputnicom i povjesti bolesti od dr.Š.

----------


## pilek

Okej curke,hvala
ja sam mislila da se i to narucuje  :Smile: 
a kad idem na kontrolu kaj onda opet cekam sto godina dok me naruce ili imaju za takvu ekipu prednost?

----------


## bili

Hej *pilek*, ja sam dosta dugo koristila prvo dabrostone a onda duphastone što je potpuno isto samo se dabrostoni nisu plaćali koliko se sjećam  :Smile:  pila sam ih za regulaciju ciklusa, nisam osjećala neke posebne promjene, malu nadutost u trbuhu mada meni to rade skoro sve tablete jedino mi je menstruacija bila obilnija i bolnija a sad možda kod tebe neće biti tako....ja sam trenutno na kontracepciji do ožujka hahaha koja ironija opet nakon 3 godine i još k tome svaki mjesec moram za tablete odvojiti 117,00 kn...koma...jel znate možda dal je Yazz jeftiniji u Sloveniji?

----------


## pilek

Ma ovi su 26 kuna bili i da koristim ih da mi iznormaliziraj ciklus i povise taj progesteron a onda dalje kako več....
a neznam dal je kaj jeftinije vani, vjerovatno je

----------


## gljiva

Evo da se javim,bila sam danas na UZV (12 d.c.) i imam 4 folikula od 20mm,2x19mm i 16mm, endometrij 12,večeras u 22h ide štoperica i u srijedu aspiracija.
Nadam se da će sve proči ok i da ćemo imati bar jednu kvalitetnu jajnu stanicu.pozz svima

----------


## pilek

gljiva držim fige da bude sve super  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

ja cu isto na uzv 10 dan ciklusa, daj mi reci kak to zgleda sve skupa? da znam kaj me ceka

----------


## daliana

Pozdrav!
Nova sam ovdje....ja sam tek krenila s vađenjem nalaza pa ću u petrovu.
Zanima me koliko vremenski prođe kad se nazove da se naruči kod ginek.
Znači ja sad prvi put moram doći. ne znam kakve su procedure...

----------


## pilek

Ja sam čekal mjesec dana da dođem do doktrice šprem, pa me sad poslal još vaditi hrpu hormona i na duphastonima sam.  :Smile:

----------


## daliana

ok hvala!

----------


## pilek

a imas vec kakvu dijagnozu ili?

----------


## legal alien

kada ce te naruciti na date sa doktorom ovisi vjerovatno kojeg doktora odaberes. ja sam kod vrcica. zadnji neuspjesni postupak je bio u 10. mjesecu i tek sam ovaj tjedan na onom konzultantskom pregledu (a dogovarala sam ga odmah po beti, znaci 25.10.). to mi se cini nekako dugo. vidim da su ostale cure vec 3 tjedna nakon pregleda isle na daljnje dogovore.

----------


## daliana

imam jedno dijete 3,5g, prirodnim putem, ali teško sam zatrudnila.
oko Prošlog Božića saznajem da sam  trudna, kiretraža sredinom 1.mj.
Poslije toga me ginek. šalje na pretrage i utvrđuju mi trombofiliju.
Nakon kiretraže išla sam na folikulometriju, nisam ostala trudna...
Nemam neke dijagnoze, a ni više djece.
Imam 30 godina, MM 33.

----------


## pilek

Ovisi kojeg doktora hočeš jer neki su fakat bukirani  :Smile:  
ja stalno nekaj čekam več sam luda od toga

----------


## pilek

Aha,neznam sta da kazem,ne razumijem se u to. A sve ti ovisi kod koga s enarucujes i koliko nalaza imas. jer ja sam cak brzo i dosla na red al tak sad jos moram brdo hormona izvaditi tak da opet cekam

----------


## daliana

ni ne znam koji imaju dr. pa neka me stavi kod nekog, meni svejedno.
Valjda su svi ok, možda neki malo više, neki manje...
Još prikupljam nalaze hormona, papa testa, briseva, pa kad to prikupim onda zovem gore...
malo mi je sve nezgodno kad sam u vk, ali prilagodit ćemo se. NIsmo ni prvi ni zadnji.

----------


## Mary123

*Daliana* ja sam se naručila u petrovu i dobila sam termin nakon dva tjedna....Ja sam kod dr.Kasuma....Niti sam znala koji su sve doktori niti sam onda tražila koga nego su mi sami dali dr.Kasuma....Ja sam ti imala nalaze hormona od 8 mj....Briseve od 9....i spermiogram od supruga iz Petrove od 10 mj....i sada kada sam bila poslao me doktor da ponovno donesem novi bris i spermiogram.....I meni je malo koma radi puta...ali šta možemo.....Je da malo komplicraju....al najgore je prvi put....već sljedeći put kad dođem ćemi reći šta i kako dalje....

----------


## Orhideja

*gljiva* i ostale, sretno  :Smile: 

Ja sam u iščekivanju, idem kroz par dana po lijekove, a onda počinje stimulacija. Uzbuđena sam i malko preplašena, ali nadam se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Cure, svima vam želim da sljedeće godine za Sv. Nikolu punite čizmice vaših bebica.  :Love: 

Ja sam danas dignula nalaze hormona (ok su) i sad čekam kontrolu da se dogovorim sa doktoricom za terapiju.

----------


## ježić

Cure, svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA

Sretno svima!

----------


## gljiva

pikel sad sam tek vidjela tvoj post...sto se UZV tiče dođeš ujutro javiš se sestri ivi i ona cee ti reci da malo pricekas...kada te prozovu ideš kod doktorice..traje jako kratko i reci ce ti koliko imas flikula dali možda trebaš vaditi krv i kojom terapijom nastavljaš dalje te kada je sljedeći UZV  :Smile:

----------


## gljiva

danas je bila moja prva aspiracija i mogu reći da je bila jako brzo gotova... uglavnom nisam se ni snašla a već je bilo gotovo...intravenozno se dobije nekakav koktelčić i meni je stvarno djelovao ...u par sekundi me totalno omamio i više nisam mogla ni jednu suvislu rečenicu složiti i stvarno nije ništa bolilo, samo je u par navrata bio malo neugodan osječaj...
odmah su mi rekli da imam 5 stanica i smjestili su me na odjel u sobu gdje sam odležala 2h...sutra moram nazvati u laboratorij da vidi kako napredujemo  :Smile:

----------


## mery...

dobro vece...pozdrav svima na forumu.
Ježiću sutra idem prvi put u petrovu,inace smo iz slavonije i 10 god braka bez dijece i sad se odlucili krenuti,citamo forum i zaista ima puno toga sto moze pomoci.
Prvo ja idem (suprug)na citologiju pa cekamo nalaze,bio sam par puta kod nas u sl.brodu i dva puta na VV I uvijek oko 2 miliona :Sad: ...nadamo se sreci :Smile: 
zato svaka pomoc nam je potrebna
hvala

----------


## mery...

Dobro vece iz slavonije...sutra idem u pertovu (citologija,spermiogram)...prvi put :Sad: 
povadjeni svi nalazi...

----------


## gljiva

jutros sam zvala labaratorij i rekli su mi da su svih 5 stanica odlične kvalitete  :Very Happy: 
od 3 oplođene stanice dvije su spremne za transfer koji će biti u subotu a preostale dvije da će zamrznuti
nadam se da će nam to biti najljepši božični poklon jer bi na badnjak trebala znati rezultate :Smile:

----------


## pilek

gljiva SRETNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

A ato se tiče folikula vidjet cemo jer ocito imam anovulacijske cikluse sad dali je taj duphaston utjecao neznam bas...vidjet cemo uskoro

----------


## daliana

hvala svima na odogvorima!
sretno svima koji isčekuju rezultate ovih dana!!!

i pozdrav iz Slavonije!

----------


## pilek

dali se kome povračalo od duphastona? jucer sam skoro bila na podu kako mi se pocelo vrtit,oblijevao me hladan znoj,koma????????'
kaj to normalno????????

----------


## strategija

pilek možda nije od duphastona. Ja sam cijeli vikend rigala  :Sad:  S više strana sam čula da vlada neka viroza  :Sick:

----------


## pilek

a mozda da ko bi to znal sad i h ne pijem vec treci dan i ok mi je,sad cekam vjesticu

----------


## pilek

dobro onda kad ce vise doci ta vjestica vec je sad peti dan da je nema??????????''
ima ko iskustva?????????????????????????????????????

----------


## miga24

Pilek, meni ti  sa duphastonima menga dolazi 5 do 7 dan nakon što popiijem zadnji.

----------


## pilek

hvala miga  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Pozdrav pilek, neznam dal je vještica stigla u međuvremenu ali i meni je kasnila, ne svaki puta ali ono recimo svaki drugi puta u prosjeku.

----------


## pilek

došla jucer,danas vadila hormone u petrovoj,nalazi tek zamjesec dana..........KOMA

----------


## Orhideja

Hej cure, dugo nitko ništa ne piše. Sve ste u kolačima?  :Grin: 

Evo i ja sam promijenila avatar. Iščekujem slijedeću mengu kad krećem sa stimulacijom (kroz 2 tjedna cca).  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Da... baš je neko zatišje ovdje... 

Ja isto čekam da dođe m pa krećem sa kontracepcijom a onda sljedeći ciklus stimulacija.  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

evo mene,visok prolaktin niski progesteron,mislili da imam adenom hipofize,nakon MG-a utvrdeno da nema niceg fala Bogu osim kaj mi hipofiza malo  prevec radi.  :Wink: 
cekam da produ blagdani pa onda k ginicki po neku terapiju ko zna kaj pak sad.
SRETAN VAM BOŽIĆ SVIMA  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

pozdrav svima i sretan vam Božić! nakon 4 neuspješna IVF-a i konzultacija s dr planiram otići u drugu kliniku pa me zanima kako to kod vas izgleda. koliko se čeka na prvi pregled pa na postupak? kada su folikulometrije i koliko se čeka da dodjem na red (zanima me kako ću ih uskladiti s poslom)? što dr misle o prirodnim postupcima? imaju li standardan postupak s kojim idu kod novih pacijenata ili uzimaju u obzir one u drugim klinikama? znam da imam puno pitanja ali u mojoj glavi ih je još i više (sigurno je tako i kod većine vas) i nije mi jasno zašto se ništa ne događa (i endometrij i zameci su mi uvijek dobri). mislim da sve nalaze koje mi me mogli za početak tražiti imam.
to je za sada to, ali vjerojatno će se pojaviti još koje! hvala na odgovorima

e da, ja - reducirana prohodnost jajovoda (za sada), MM - sada sve ok (prije bio nešto lošiji spermiogram)

----------


## strategija

applepie za prvi pregled ja sam čekala oko mjesec dana ali to je ovisno kod kojeg doktora ideš, kod nekog si prije a nekog kasnije na redu. Folikulometrije su u jutarnjim satima a rade i vikendom i praznicima. Za stimulirani postupak je lista čekanja oko 4mj (sad mislim upisuju za travanj) a prirodni postupak može bez čekanja. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## gljiva

evo nije me bilo neko vrijeme pa da vam se konačno javim...vadila sam betu i vrijednosti su sljedeće:
12 dpt 202,8
17 dpt 2082
19 dpt 3509
 :Very Happy: 
nadam se da je to to, u ponedjeljak UZV držite fige

----------


## nety

> evo nije me bilo neko vrijeme pa da vam se konačno javim...vadila sam betu i vrijednosti su sljedeće:
> 12 dpt 202,8
> 17 dpt 2082
> 19 dpt 3509
> 
> nadam se da je to to, u ponedjeljak UZV držite fige


Juhuuuu eto nam još jedne prinove  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

@ gljiva - cestitammmmm! pa to ti je super bozicni poklon. bolji ne mogu zamisliti.

@ applepie - svi su docovi u petrovoj iskusni tako da ce sigurno uzeti u obzir tvoje prijasnje stimulacije i rezultat koji su dale. tu mislim da broj js. ja isto kao i ti uvijek imam odlican endometrij i izvrsne embrije ali rezultat vec 3 puta veliko razocaranje. kada sam odlucila krenuti u petrovu vec sam bila bez jednog jajovoda i na dogovoru za postupak, sok; doktor predlaze odstranjivanje i drugog jajovoda jer je zacepljen i pun nekakve embriotoksicne tekucine koja valjda ispere maternicu nakon embrio transfera. nista, izvadili su mi i taj jajovod u nadi da ce sljedeci postupak biti dobitan jer kao vise nema tog ispiranja. kad ono opet veliki minus. moram priznat da sam bila malo ljuta a onda sam na netu nasla vise studija gdje se spominju ti hidrosalpinx nesto.... i kako predlazu uklanjanje jajovoda koji bas i nisu u funkciji. ma znas sto, otklonit cu sto god treba samo da dobijem bebicu, dvije, tri... sorry sto sam se raspisala. uglavnom zelim ti srecu!

i svim petrovkama sve najbolje zelim u 2012! to mora biti dobitna godina!

----------


## pilek

Gljiva čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sve najbolje svima povodom nove  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

*Legal alien* - sretan ti bio siječanj i svi mjeseci kasnije! :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sretna vam Nova 2012 i neka nam donese sto vise bebica!!

----------


## bili

Drage moje sve najbolje Vam sve najbolje u Novoj 2012. godini, puno puno zdravlja i ljubav a najviše od srca svima želim da osjetite kucanje malog srca ispod svog! Nek nam je svima sa srećom  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## gljiva

9.1. vidjeli smo otkucaje jednog  :Heart:  koje nam je uljepšalo život  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Čestitke za  :Heart:  *gljiva*, bravo :Very Happy: !!! Nadam se da ću i ja tvojim stopama :Smile:  Jučer sam dignula pikice i još malo pa počinje bockanje :Smile:

----------


## Orhideja

*gljiva*, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Zbilja je tiho na temi  :Grin:  Ja danas krećem sa stimulacijom, nadam se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svima, *gljiva* iskrene čestitke od srca!! Bravo!!!  *Strategija i Orhideja* i Vama puno sreće, držim palčeve. Ja sam krenula lagano s prikupljanjem papira, podigla sam hrpu upitnica kod ginića i krećemo u borbu!

----------


## pilek

ekipa pomagajte.......
ovak moram skupiti hrpu papira za AIH pa me zanimaono za pravnika psihologa dal se dugo ceka na termin i gdje je to,i drugo pitanje di vaditi krv za krvne grupe i ono sve ostalo????

----------


## ježić

*pilek*, pravnika i psihologa možeš rješiti na Šalati, obavlja se srijedom obično. Trebaš se naručiti telefonom, broj 2368 957. Za psihologa/psihijatra trebate uputnice i ti i suprug. potvrde dobijete na dan pregleda.
Krvne grupe i ono sve ostalo (pretpostavljam rh faktore, markere na hepatitis, HIV i WAR) možeš obaviti u Petrovoj 3, Zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu. Isto se treba naručiti i trebate uputnice, nalazi se čekaju 7 dana.
To isto možeš obaviti i u zavodu za HZJZ Andrija Štampar, navodno bez naručivanja. Evo kopiram post od tlatincice sa stare teme:




> A evo i linka http://www.stampar.hr/Default.aspx?art=1954
> Do ulaza u lab (desna zgrada), treba se proći kroz kafić, skrenuti lijevo i ravno do zatvorenih staklenih vrata. Tamo se nekom javite i onda malo pričekajte.
> Ne naručuje se, dok se vadi krv sjedi se u udobnoj retro fotelji, a taj dio obavlja mlađahan, simpatičan momak lake ruke

----------


## pilek

ej hvalaaaaa ti pomogla si mi puno sad cu ja to istraziti i naruciti se cim prije  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Pogledaj Obiteljski centar imas na netu Netrebaju ti nikakve uputnice niti nista naruce te odjednom pravniku i psihologu i to u roku par dana

----------


## ježić

> Pogledaj Obiteljski centar imas na netu Netrebaju ti nikakve uputnice niti nista naruce te odjednom pravniku i psihologu i to u roku par dana


A jel daju potvrdu za MPO postupke? Na netu ne piše ništa o tome.

----------


## mimi81

Ja sam išla u Obiteljski centar kad je meni trebalo i dobila sam potvrdu pravnika i psihologa za mpo.

----------


## Melem33

Malo zvala i provjerila:

Znači za Šalatu psihijatra, prvo treba uputnica od doktorice opcepraxe, koju saljete faxom na 4811-703.
Zatim slijedeci dan treba nazvati broj 2376 390 i naruciti se.

Za pravnika ne znam.

----------


## sanja001

Pozdrav cure,
nadovezala bih se malo na ovu temu odvjetnik/psihijatar
Koliko se meni cini (bila sam prosle godine u rujnu), psihijatar nije vise na Salati nego na Rebru: KBC Zagreb, Kišpatićeva 12
a odvjetnik (kojeg nisam n i vidjela) i dalje se nalazi na Salati.
vise informacija na:
http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/klinike_i_z...ontakt%20psiho
Procedura je sljedeca, posaljete uputnice mailom ili faxom(obe: i za vas i za supruga). Drugi dan nazovete i dogovorite termin, mislim da su oni moguci svake srijede, u jutarnjim terminima.
Termin je i za psihijatra i za odvjetnika (kojeg posjetite na Salati nakon razgovora s psihijatricom)

----------


## osijek

Gljiva čestitam na srćeku koje kucka ispod tvoga!
Svima ostalima u 2012. želim isto to!!!

Moja beba uskoro puni godinu dana pa si već sada razmišljam o još jednom!!!
Kakve su liste čekanja sada u Petrovoj?

----------


## tikki

Mene su zadnje naručili u studenom za ožujak... ne znam kakva je sad situacija. Možda se još javi netko tko je bio na konzultacijama nedavno :Smile:

----------


## sanja001

ja sam pocetkom prosinca dobila termin u travnju

----------


## Orhideja

Cure, jel rade punkcije vikendom u Petrovoj ili su skloni odgađati?

----------


## mimi81

Osijek bok! Baš je lijepo vidjeti te...ja sam u 10mj dobila termin za 3mj.
Punkcije se rade i vikendom. Sretno!

----------


## Melem33

ja u 10om za veljaču....nekako mi brzo doslo.

----------


## tikki

Dakle možemo zaključiti da smo sve dobile termin 4 mjeseca od mjeseca kad smo se naručivale  :Grin:

----------


## pilek

bila u vodu andrija stampar ne rade rh faktor tamo i krvnu grupu,one bolestine rade  :Smile:

----------


## osijek

mimi81 Bok  :Wink: ,

znači onda liste nisu tako duge kao nekada, znači imam još vremena prije nego se naručim na konzultacije jer nisam baš mislila ove godine još u postupak. Treba pustiti tjelo da se odmori od 2 trudnoće za redom s razmakom od 6.mj.

Držim fige svima  :Klap:

----------


## ježić

> bila u vodu andrija stampar ne rade rh faktor tamo i krvnu grupu,one bolestine rade


Onda za to najbolje da odeš u Petrovu 3.

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, molim vas da mi objasnite nešto, ako znate...
naime idem sad prvi put na IVF i dobila sam terapiju 2-7 dan ciklusa 20 amp Gonala i 1 amp Ovidrela..u uputi piše da mi daju 2 dnevno...kad to sve pomnožim -> 5 dana * 2 ovidrela = 10..zašto sam onda dobila 20 gonala???

totalno sam zbunjena...pitati ću sutra, ali do tada ako mi može netko odgovoriti bila bi zahvala. :Wink:

----------


## miga24

> Drage cure, molim vas da mi objasnite nešto, ako znate...
> naime idem sad prvi put na IVF i dobila sam terapiju 2-7 dan ciklusa 20 amp Gonala i 1 amp Ovidrela..u uputi piše da mi daju 2 dnevno...kad to sve pomnožim -> 5 dana * 2 ovidrela = 10..zašto sam onda dobila 20 gonala???
> 
> totalno sam zbunjena...pitati ću sutra, ali do tada ako mi može netko odgovoriti bila bi zahvala.


Dobila si ih više jer će ti se terapija od 7 dana ciklusa možda nastaviti ovisno o razvoju jajnih stanica. Nakon svake folikumetrije ići ćeš vaditi krv pa će ti na temelju toga određivati ili zaustavljati terapiju. Višak koji ti na kraju ostane ćeš ionako vratiti. Ne brini.

----------


## magnolija13

Ajme..hvala ti puno na odgovoru...sad mogu mirno ići spavati....
možda pretjerujem, a možda je od hormona....al imam filing da ću ekspčodirat od emocija...

----------


## tikki

Samo polako magnolija... sve će biti ok  :Smile:  meni su nakon prvog uzv još malo pojačali terapiju i na kraju mi je ostalo par ampulica koje vratiš kad dolaziš na punkciju.

----------


## miga24

> Ajme..hvala ti puno na odgovoru...sad mogu mirno ići spavati....
> možda pretjerujem, a možda je od hormona....al imam filing da ću ekspčodirat od emocija...


Nema na čemu.  :Smile:

----------


## anakob

Pozdrav cure,evo ja kranula na pikanje danas 4 dan

----------


## Orhideja

Sretno na pikanju!

Cure, jel se na punkciji moram izjasniti koliko jajašaca da mi oplode? I ako kažem da mi oplode 3, sve 3 se super podijele, a ja hoću da mi vrate samo 2, ovu 3. bace?

----------


## tikki

Mene nitko nije ništa pitao... oplodili su mi i vratili sve 3 koliko je zakonski dopušteno. Dva embrija su bila dobre kvalitete, treći loš, tako da se nisam brinula (na kraju se ni jedan nije primio). Znam da su nekim scurama čekali do stadija blastice (5 dan) ako bi se sva tri super dijelila.

----------


## miga24

Koliko je meni poznato u Petrovoj se oplođuju tri jajne stanice najviše i ako se sve tri uspješno oplode sve tri se i vraćaju. Ja doduše nikad nisam imala tri ali me nitko nikada nije ni pitao što želim a što ne želim.

----------


## magnolija13

curke, još jedno prezabrinuto pitanje jer me svi stalno plaše...vi ste u razdoblju primanja gonala sve normalno radile? 
izašla sam u van i svi su bili kao zašto si izašla, pa primaš terpiju i sl...nikada ne pijem..a ni ne divljam nego laganini slušam muziku i "džuskam"...

----------


## frka

magnolija, ne brini... mislim da se 90% pacijentica ponaša sasvim normalno za vrijeme stimulacije i ako ti je sad dobro, stvarno nemaš razloga za brigu. jedino na što treba pripaziti je dizanje tereta i ponavljajuće kretnje (peglanje, usisavanje, PLES - to mi je baš dr naglasio) jer su jajnici od stimulacije uvećani pa je opasnost torzije veća. ali nisam ziher da li se to odnosi samo na stanje nakon punkcije ili na cijelo vrijeme stimulacije (mada mi je logično na cijelo vrijeme iako je mene dr upozorio tek poslije punkcije) - valjda netko zna pa će se javiti. i, uz to, ne znam kakav je tvoj slučaj i kako jajnici reagiraju...

----------


## tikki

Magnolija i ja sam se do punkcije ponašala sasvim normalno, bila sam čak jednom i kuma na svadbi... Alkohol ne konzumiram, a sa fizičkom aktivnosti sam usporila. Kad bi osjetila da me zateže u jajnicima (pred kraj stimulacije) onda bi usporila.

----------


## magnolija13

baš sam pitala sad kad sam bila na pikanu i kažu sestre da mogu sve..ne divljat, naravno..kažu da su imale fitnes trenericu koja je sad taman trudna i koja je u vrijeme stimulacie uredno odlazila na fitnes..tako da, fijuh..sve je pod kotrolom a ja paničraim bez veze..
cure, hvala na odgovorima :Wink:

----------


## tikki

Ma sam ti pitaj sve kaj te zanima draga  :Smile:  svima nam je nekad bila prva stimulacija  :Wink:  ili ovdje ili na odbrojavanju, gdje možeš podjeliti s curama i kako se osjećaš, kako reagiraš na stimulaciju i sl. Sretno!

----------


## pilek

ja njih opce ne kuzim u petrovoj al dobro,mozda sam ja zakomplicirala. kaj za stimulacijom klomifenom moram imati sve one papire*???? i bolnicu za bolnicko lijecenje?

----------


## ježić

Da, pilek. Moraš sve imati, naravno. Ne razumijem zašto nebi trebala za klomifenski postupak imati. Jel negdje drugdje ne treba?

----------


## pilek

ma,da mi je ova to malo objasnila bolje verovatno bi mi lakse bilo...naime ja sam dosla na folikulometriju i kao ciljane odnose dok ne skupim papire pa dr mjesec klomifen, kad ono sestra na salteru me poslala doma dok to sve ne skupim...i kaj sad sad cu opet doci 8 dan ciklusa na folikulometriju sa svim papirima i tak mi nemre odma dati klomifen jer se to navodno pije od 2 dana ciklusa. ili kak vec ...sva sam zbunjena

----------


## ježić

I dalje ne razumijem baš. Koliko sam shvatila ovaj ciklus si trebala samo na ciljane uz folikulometriju, a ako ne uspije, idući mjesec onda na klomifen + što? Opet ciljani, ili AIH?
Što si se dogovorila s doktorom?

----------


## miga24

Da... moram priznati da ni meni nije baš jasan tvoj problem Pilek...Za koji postupak se ti spremaš?

----------


## tikki

Pilek, za ciljane odnose uz folikulometriju mislim da ne trebaju nikakvi papiri (barem u onim uputama u petrovoj piše da papiri trebaju za postupke potpomognute oplodnje- što ciljani nisu). Ako ideš s klomifenom na aih (inseminaciju) onda ti trebaju svi papiri (pravno, psihološko, hiv, war, hepatitisi, rh faktor...) i s tim da ti recept za klomifene piše tvoj socijalni ginekolog na temelju povijesti bolesti iz petrove. Tada ti treba i uputnica za bolničko lječenje.

----------


## pilek

ej curke,da ovak ovaj sam ciklus trebala biti na ciljanim odnosima uz folikulometriju,a onda aih (klomifen) iduci ciklus,no medutim nisam dosla do tih ciljanih odnosa nego me poslala doma jer nemam papie za klomice,mislim da je sestra to tu sve krivo shvatila. evo skoro pa imam sve papire osim tih silnih uputnica. znaci uputnica za folikulometriju,bolnicko lijecenje i  klomifen???????????????????????????
ja se ispricavm kaj sam tak glupa :Smile: al fakat sam zbunjena

----------


## tikki

Joj draga... nemaš se kaj ispričavati i nisi glupa (zbunjenost je skroz normalna). Dakle za AIH uz klomifen ti treba recept od socijalnog ginekologa koji podigneš u ljekarni i počneš piti kako ti je već tvoj MPO doktor propisao (obično 2.dc). 8. dc, osim ako ti ne kaže drugačije, dođeš 8.dc na prvu folikulometriju te uputnicom za uzv i bolničko liječenje i kopijom svih onih dokumenata koje su ti naveli za prije postupka.

Za ciljane odnose, bez lijekova, ti treba samo uputnica za folikulometriju. E sad, ako ćeš primati štopericu (što sumnjam) onda ti možda trebaju i ove ostale uputnice/dokumenti.

Sestra te vjerojatno krivo skužila i mislila da si ti došla na uzv za aih ili ciljane uz klomifen... Baš mi je žao kaj je tako ispalo  :Sad:  

Sad se samo pripremi za idući put. Dakle prikupi sve dokumente. Dogovori se s MPO od kad i u kojoj dozi da uzimaš klomifen i sretno!

----------


## Orhideja

Hvala curke na odgovorima, zasad se sva 3 zametka dobro razvijaju, ali mene brine ako mi vrate sva 3 i recimo da se sva 3 prime (znam da je mala šansa, ali ipak), trojčeki su rizična trudnoća, ne samo zbog mene, nego i zbog njih. Uostalom, čula sam i da previše zametaka u maternici otežava implantaciju.

Uopće nisam pametna, ne znam što da radim.

----------


## miga24

> Dakle za AIH uz klomifen ti treba recept od socijalnog ginekologa koji podigneš u ljekarni i počneš piti kako ti je već tvoj MPO doktor propisao (obično 2.dc). 8. dc, osim ako ti ne kaže drugačije, dođeš 8.dc na prvu folikulometriju te uputnicom za uzv i bolničko liječenje i kopijom svih onih dokumenata koje su ti naveli za prije postupka.
> 
> Za ciljane odnose, bez lijekova, ti treba samo uputnica za folikulometriju. E sad, ako ćeš primati štopericu (što sumnjam) onda ti možda trebaju i ove ostale uputnice/dokumenti.
> 
> Sestra te vjerojatno krivo skužila i mislila da si ti došla na uzv za aih ili ciljane uz klomifen... Baš mi je žao kaj je tako ispalo  
> 
> Sad se samo pripremi za idući put. Dakle prikupi sve dokumente. Dogovori se s MPO od kad i u kojoj dozi da uzimaš klomifen i sretno!


Kaj se tiče klomifena - idu na uputnicu ali ne ove nove preko neta kak sad idu ostali lijekovi nego na one stare plave uputnice kaj ih osobno moraš donjeti u ljekarnu i podići ih. Nažalost ne želi svaki soc. gininić napisati taj recept a inače je cijena jedne kutije 150 kn.Trebam naglasiti i da je do klomifena jako teško doći i da ih uglavnom ima ljekarna na sv. duhu, tam odmah kraj bolnice http://www.farmacia.hr/ljekarna-sveti-duh-zagreb.html ali preporučam nazvati i provjeriti da li ga trenutno imaju i kada im stiže nova pošiljka jer ga naručuju iz inozemstva.
E sad to su moja zadnja iskustva iz 9 mj. Možda netko ima i novije informacije...

----------


## tikki

> Kaj se tiče klomifena - idu na uputnicu...


Miga24, jel sigurno na uputnicu ili si mislila na recept? Meni su za klomifene uvijek pisali soc. gin. recep. Doduše prije godinu dana si u svakom slučaju morao platiti, ali bez recepta (taj. tzv. privatni recept) nisi mogao ni dobiti lijek u apoteci.

----------


## miga24

> Miga24, jel sigurno na uputnicu ili si mislila na recept? Meni su za klomifene uvijek pisali soc. gin. recep. Doduše prije godinu dana si u svakom slučaju morao platiti, ali bez recepta (taj. tzv. privatni recept) nisi mogao ni dobiti lijek u apoteci.


Lapsus - mislila sam na recept! Hvala na ispravku. I ne mislim na privatni recept već na stari obllik pisanih recepata (plavi recept) koje po zakonu soc. ginići mogu pisati ali ne žele svi a dosta ih vjerujem nije ni upućeno. Od 6 mj. prošle godine klomifeni se ne moraju plaćati. Ali kao što rekoh ukoliko netko želi provjeriti da li se opet šta mijenjalo neka nazove ljekarnu u linku koji sam stavila i neka se raspitaju da li to još stoji. Ja sam naime morala sama otkriti kako da dođem do klomifena, saznati gdje ih ima i koja su moja prava vezano za klomiće. Na kraju sam sve informacije dobila upravo tamo te broj ljekarne proslijedila i svojoj ginički da bude upućena pošto je ona meni tvrdila da klomifena više nema i da ga moram kupiti ako ću uopće imati sreću ga naći...A kada sam pitala za alternativu rekla je da je ona ne zna...I tako povuci, potegni, zivkaj hzzo, ljekarne, giničku i tako sve u krug dok do njih nisam došla. I eto, mrva je tu... :Smile: Hvala bogu na mojoj upornosti.

----------


## ježić

> Hvala curke na odgovorima, zasad se sva 3 zametka dobro razvijaju, ali mene brine ako mi vrate sva 3 i recimo da se sva 3 prime (znam da je mala šansa, ali ipak), trojčeki su rizična trudnoća, ne samo zbog mene, nego i zbog njih. Uostalom, čula sam i da previše zametaka u maternici otežava implantaciju.
> 
> Uopće nisam pametna, ne znam što da radim.


U pravu si Orhideja, svaka višeplodna trudnoća je rizična. Ne znam koliko previše zametaka utječe na samu implantaciju. 
U svakom slučaju, sad nažalost ne možeš više ništa napraviti. Ako se sva 3 nastave dobro razvijeti, vratit će ti sva 3 jer kod nas nema zamrzavanja zametaka. Za to se je pobrinuo ovaj nebulozan Milinovićev zakon koji je još uvijek na snazi. Ali i to će uskoro promijeniti.
Jedino što sad možeš je nadati se da će sve proći u redu. Ja ti iskreno želim da ostvariš trudnoću, a bude li višeplodna, o tome ćeš onda razmišljati. Ima ovdje na forumu dosta ljudi koji su, ili su bili, u toj situaciji, i sigurna sam da će ti pomoći savjetima ako zatreba.
Kad je transfer?

----------


## plavuša 007

pozdrav cure! iako više nisam pacijent petrove iz navike još uvjek svaki dan sam na ovoj stranici pa imam jedno pitanje je li slučajno itko imao protokol koji sam ja sad dobila i je li bilo dovoljno js? moj protokol je 1 dc 1 decapeptil a onda po 0,5 svaki dan i od 2-4 dc po 2 gonala a onda po 1,inače sam prošla 2 puta imala hiperstimulaciju pa mi svaki put smanjuju ljekove pa me zanima ima li netko kao ja? inače krečem s protokolom za 10-tak dana

----------


## Orhideja

> U pravu si Orhideja, svaka višeplodna trudnoća je rizična. Ne znam koliko previše zametaka utječe na samu implantaciju. 
> U svakom slučaju, sad nažalost ne možeš više ništa napraviti. Ako se sva 3 nastave dobro razvijeti, vratit će ti sva 3 jer kod nas nema zamrzavanja zametaka. Za to se je pobrinuo ovaj nebulozan Milinovićev zakon koji je još uvijek na snazi. Ali i to će uskoro promijeniti.
> Jedino što sad možeš je nadati se da će sve proći u redu. Ja ti iskreno želim da ostvariš trudnoću, a bude li višeplodna, o tome ćeš onda razmišljati. Ima ovdje na forumu dosta ljudi koji su, ili su bili, u toj situaciji, i sigurna sam da će ti pomoći savjetima ako zatreba.
> Kad je transfer?


Transfer je u petak. Znači, baš mi moraju vratiti sva 3, ne mogu vratiti samo 2? 

Nisam to znala. Nije mi jasno zašto onda ne pitaju pacijente prije punkcije koliko js žele da im oplode? Sad mi je žao da im nisam rekla da mi oplode samo 2. Zaista me strah trojčeka, ne mogu si pomoći  :Sad:

----------


## Orhideja

Kakva je procedura u Petrovoj, jel prije transfera uopće netko porazgovara s nama ili jednostavno me sestra otpelja gore i samo dođu i vrate zametke, bez da itko razgovara prije toga s tobom?

----------


## miga24

> jednostavno me sestra otpelja gore i samo dođu i vrate zametke, bez da itko razgovara prije toga s tobom?


Ovakva je procedura.

----------


## miga24

Ali šanse za trojčeke su fakat male...Nemoj si time već unaprijed razbijati glavu. Gledaj to sa te strane da ovako imaš veće šanse da se bar jedan primi...Ne znam kaj bih ti drugo rekla jer ovo za manju šansu implatacije u slučaju više vraćenih zametaka moram priznati da nisam čula...

----------


## tikki

Orhideja nemoj se živcirati... šanse da se sve tri prime su zaista male i nemoj unaprijed opterečivati se time. Dan po dan... Mene je prvi put bilo strah trojki, prvi postupak, ja 27 godina, sve skroz ok... na kraju se nije primila ni jedna...

Tebi držim fige da se jedna ili dvije mrvice zspelcaju  :Smile:

----------


## Orhideja

Hvala cure, ne znam zašto sam tako uznemirena, ovo mi je prvi postupak pa se svega bojim...

----------


## legal alien

draga orhideja, mene su mucile iste brige kad sam bila u prvom postupku. mog muza jos vise. joj kako cemo sa trojkama??? jos kad su nam rekli da su savrseni embriji. kad ono sipak. zato se nemoj zamarati. kako ti je rekla tikki; dan po dan.

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, u nedjelju idem na aspiraciju..zanima me nakon koliko dana ide transefer?
+ moje vječno pitanje, da li ste između ova dva postupka išle na posao?

----------


## legal alien

na dan aspiracije mozes samo doma u krevet koliko budes drogirana. daju ti neki super koktel pa si na aspiraciji u nekom polusvjesnom stanju. sto je super jer ne osjecas bol. ali si zato ostatak dana malo zamantritis. 
ako te bole jajnici ili si imala puno js nemoj ici raditi. zapravo sve ovisi o tome kako se osjecas. ja nikad ne radim jer sam daleko od zg pa nema smisla putovati tamo-vamo. neke cure rade sve do transfera. ja bi voljela da mogu ova dva tjedna ostaviti za iza transfera ali...
obicno ti sestra na dan aspiracije da broj laba gdje zoves sutra dan vidjet kakva je situacija, kako su se oplodili i kad je transfer. u petrovoj je obicno transfer 3 ili 5 dana nakon punkcije. punkcija je nulti dan. e da, i neki doktori traze pun mjehur za transfer (ako ga rade uz uzv) a neki da mjehur bude prazan. zato ponesi bocicu vode sobom da se mozes natankati u slucaju potrebe. 
naravno SRETNO!!!

----------


## strategija

Orhideja i magnolija13 sretno na aspiraciji odnosno transferu! 
Joj meni je super taj koktelčić iz Petrove što dobiješ na aspiraciji. Ja sam je svaki put prespavala pa bi mi tek dolje u sobi kad bi se probudila rekli kakvo je stanje. Što se posla tiče ja sam radila i poslije aspiracije i poslije transfera ali to sve ovisi kako se osjećaš i gdje radiš. Mene moja dr nikad nije tražila pun mjehur.

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, hvala na odgovoru...ja sam odlučila ne raditi nakon transfera jer me nakon AIH-a toliko bolio donji dio križa da sam već jedva sjedila i dolazila doma...
a aspiracija..neka mi Bog pomogne....dobim Normabel ili tako nešto, zar ne? u koliko ste bile u autu u smjeru DOMA? ja moram u pola 8 doći...tremaaaaa

----------


## tikki

Ovisi kad ti bude punkcija. Meni je bila malo kasnije (mislim oko 10). Ali nakon punkcije te odvezu u sobu i odspavaš još 1.5 h do dva. Onda možeš doma, ako se dobro osjećaš  :Smile:  sve će biti ok! Nemoj ništa jesti da ti ne bude slučajno zlo nakon koktelčića. Nisam sigurna što je sve u njemu, mislim da nije samo normabel već da je i nešto protiv bolova... Od toga sam ja bila ošamućena, nisam zaspala ali ublažilo je bol aspiracije (onak sam otupila, kao da se događa nekom drugom). Sretno i probaj se opustiti

----------


## Orhideja

magnolija, eto cure su ti sve objasnile. Ja sam isto poslije punkcije ležala 2 sata, a bolovanje sam uzela od dana punkcije. Meni je punkcija bila negdje oko 9, u pola 12 sam išla doma.

Cure, sve je prošlo OK, vratili mi 2 blastice jer se treća prestala razvijati, sad čekanje do testa  :Smile:

----------


## magnolija13

hvala vam puno cure...jedva čekam da taj dio prođe..nisam paničar i tremaš, ali sad me zašoralooo na n-tu..muka mi je u želucu od kad sam saznala da je nedjelja dan D...hahahahaa..sama sebi se smijem, jer znam da nije strašno....možda je to od uzbuđenja jer toliko jako želim bebolinu da viđe ne mogu dočekati :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Ćao!Imam jedno pitanje:Dali ima koja cura problem kao ja,znači ovako:moji svi nalazi su uredu ali suprugov spermiogram baš i nije najbolji...Rekao nam je doktor da oboje možemo imati djece ali je pitanje kada će se to dogoditi,to može biti ovaj mjesec ili za 5 mj., ili za 5 godina.Pošto smo krenili u Petrovu zanima me koji bi postupak mogli nama dati?Ja idem 6.2 na kontrolu i dogovor za postupak u Petrovu sa svim nalazima.Hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## nety

ja sam imala nesto slicno ali meni ti je dr rekao zbog godina (35) odmah u IVF Na prvoj konzultaciji s dr ces sve znati

----------


## MALIANĐEO

pozdrav mary123....
koliko imate godina ti i muž i koja je njegova dg.
kod nas je situacija da sam ja 26-pcos, mm 30 teratozoospermija, ali su mi rekli da pokušamo još par mj. prirodno jer sam mlada  :Grin:  :Embarassed: 
 a mi već 2 godine radimo na djetetu....prvo sam bila u petrovoj pa sam onda otišla na W.

----------


## Inesz

Mali anđeo, i mi smo imali teretozospermiju. Koliki je postotak morfološki ispravnih spermija kod vas?

----------


## MALIANĐEO

APSTINENCE - 2 DANA
SPERM ANALYSED: 52
VOLUME: 3, 0 mL
CONCENTRACION 32,10 mili/mL
SPERMCOUNT: 96, 30 mili
GRADE A :31% 10,0 mili/mL
GRADE B :12% 3,9 mili/mL
GRADE C :15% 4.8 mili/mL
GRADE D : 42% 13.5 mili/mL 
MEAN SD MEDIAN S.E.M 
velocity 58,6 (70,9) (47,7) 15,1 
LINEAR VELOCITY 39,2 28,6 30,9 6,1
LINEARITY INDEX 71,6 94,7 71,9 20,2

PH > 7,2 : 8,1
VISCOSITY <2 : < 2
ROUND CELLS <1 : 0.4
MORPHOLOGY 30% : 13
VITALITY >75% : 69
TERATOZOOSPERMIA

----------


## MALIANĐEO

na taj nalaz su nam rekli da se još trudimo prirodno.....jer sam mlada...
pa sam sada donjela novogodišnju odluku da idem malo promijeniti prehranu, više vježbati i možda se dogodi prirodno....
a jesen mi je najkasnije kada krećem u nove pobjede uz pomoć MPO, jer je to stvarno dugo....

----------


## Inesz

Mali anđeo, tvoja je sreća da si mlada, učini sve da poboljaš svoje opće stanje tijela-dovoljno kretanja, pravilna prehrana, to moglo poboljšati stanje sa PCO ali i dugotrajno poboljšati tvoj život sa svih aspekata.
Gledaj na to kao na proces u kojeg je potrebno uložiti dosta truda, poboljšanja  općeg stanja organizma neće nastupiti preko noći, ali ako ustraješ dobrobit je zajamčena. 
Vidim da imaš prirodno ostvarenu trudnoću, što je svakako dobar znak. Morfologija u spermiogramu nije najbolja, ali uz dobru pokretljivost i dobar broj spermija, ne odustajte od truda kod kuće.  :Smile: 
Ali dobro je da ste se uputili tražiti pomoć za potpomognutu oplodnju, tako da znate gdje će te ako ne uspijete u nekom roku-jesu vam doktori reki koliko još da se trudite doma?

Mi smo imali normalan broj i pokretljivost, ali samo 1-5% morfološki normalnih oblika. Biolog u VG mi je rekao da nisam imala šanse za prirodno začeće. Kod vas je situacija bolja sa spremiogramom i godinama, ali ostaje taj PCO... Zato, draga, vježbaj, kreći se, kvalitetno jedni, veseli se i volite se... a ako ne ide-ići će uz pomoć medicine. Sretno!

----------


## Mary123

*Malianđeo* pozz...Ja imam 23 a suprug 26...njegova dijagnoza spermoigrama je OLIGOZOOSPERMIA. Nemogu dočekati ponedjeljaak da vidim šta će mi reći doktor u Petrovoj,ali mi više od dvije godine pokušavamo prirodno ali neuspješno...

----------


## Mary123

*Nety* Hvala na odgovoru...Ni sama više neznam šta bi mi mogli preporučiti u Petrovoj...Nastrpljivo čekam

----------


## legal alien

> na taj nalaz su nam rekli da se još trudimo prirodno.....jer sam mlada...
> pa sam sada donjela novogodišnju odluku da idem malo promijeniti prehranu, više vježbati i možda se dogodi prirodno....
> a jesen mi je najkasnije kada krećem u nove pobjede uz pomoć MPO, jer je to stvarno dugo....


slazem se sa svim sto je inesz napisala. sto se tice prehrane i nacina zivota mislim da to moze odigrati veliku ulogu kod PCOS i svakog hormonalnog disbalansa. ja sam nedavno kupila knjigu Biblija prirodnog zdravlja za zene od dr Marylin Glenville. Nekih 150 kn u vecini knjizara. Mozes i bacit pogled na njenu stranicu. Uglavnom ima dosta savjeta kako se hraniti, sto ubaciti a sto izbaciti, vjezbati.... pokusaj, mislim da moze samo pomoci. MM se smije i kaze da sam otkrila toplu vodu, kao znala sam ti i prije.... istina, ali ovako mi je lijepo sve na jednom mjestu i lakse mi se pridrzavati "pravila". Cini mi se da doticna dr. dila jos neke "prirodnije" dodatke prehrani ali to nisam kupovala jer sam do sada potrosila cijelo bogastvo na razno razne pripravke i odlucila da prestajem s tim. 
eto ~~~~~ da nam se javis prije jeseni sa sretnim vijestima.

----------


## MALIANĐEO

hvala vam drage moje, ma ja nisam imala problema sa težinom dok nisam imala smrtni slučaj u obitelji i jedinu utjehu sam našla u hrani i kile su došle njih 20 u manje od 6 mjeseci, onda sam se udala i malo opustila i na to se samo dalje vežu kile, ali sad sam čvrsto odlučila da ćemo još to probati i odlazak na more, pa ako ne uspijemo onda idemo na jesen u MPO vode, ja sam mislila da su me u petrovoj odpilili samo tako i rekli da sam mlada još, ali kad sam to isto čula i od privatne MPO dr i na W, onda sam se uvjerila da ću malo počekati i vidjeti šta i kako ,a do jeseni ćemo se i mi pripremiti i psihički i fizički....najviše psihički jer nas je ova prirodna trudnoća iznenadila i sada se nadamo da će se ponoviti uz naš trud. 
na W je dr rekao da kada budemo spremni da se javimo, a kako mi nismo imali ništa od nalaza sa W krenuli smo raditi nalaze a ono prirodna T, te smo sada dogovorili se sa dr da do jeseni obavimo nalaze sve i ako ne bude T da krećemo u pobjede....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i vama vibrice za uspješne postupke i lijepe bete, a trudnicama lijepu i uspješnu trudnoću, te sretan porod.

----------


## magnolija13

jedno kratko pitanje...koliki je problem što ja utrogestan uzimam vaginalno 3x1 nakon aspiracije..sestra tamo mi je rekla oralno, a kad sam zvala mi je rekla da drugi dan mogu i vaginalno...toliko mi je bilo loše kad sam prvi dan uzimala oralno da sam mislila da ću se skljokat??

----------


## frka

magnolija, i bolje je vaginalno jer je bolja absorpcija... ali može i jedno i drugo.

----------


## pilek

Mali andeo kako si pila klomifen,koja doza*? mene to sad cekam idem sutra doktorici po recept

----------


## MALIANĐEO

*pilek*  ja sam pila 2x2 tbl...

----------


## pilek

opet nokaut
dodem ja kod svoje ginicke a ona meni pa u bolnici ti napisu koliko to pijes
uputnica z abolnicko ljecenje kad ti oni kazu jer vrijedi tri dana
i kaj sad
morat cu do petrove na konzultacije jer ja neznam ko je tu lud

----------


## pilek

mali andeo a kakvi su tebi nalazi prolaktina progesterona lh i fsh?

----------


## applepie

Pilek, meni moja dr piše sve uputnice bez datuma

----------


## pilek

moja je onda definitivno u banani
opce neznam kaj da sad napravim,prosli mjesec mi u petrovoj rekla nakon prve folikulometrije da dodem drugi mjesec jer nemam sve papire(pravnik psiholog itd),a koiko ja znam za to ni netrebaju papiri nego za aih i sad budi pametan...ak odem opet ovaj mjesec nece me primit jer jos uvijek nemma sve
malo cu odsetat do tete na salteru pa dosadivat

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> mali andeo a kakvi su tebi nalazi prolaktina progesterona lh i fsh?


estradiol : 92.1 (110-1100)
LH: 4.9(3-12)
FSH: 4.0 (2-12)
PROLAKTIN: 18.7 (4-23)
TESTOSTERON UKUPNI: 1.0 (0.2- 2.6)
TESTOSTERON SLOBODNI: 17.8 (3.5- 30)
SHBG : 33.9 (15- 120)
ANDROSTENDION : 8.6 (1-12)
DHEAs : 4.9 (2- 10)
PROGESTERON 21 dc: 2.8 (IZNAD 22
to sam radila još sad već prije  god.

----------


## Konfuzija

Koliko se sada čeka na termin za IVF, ima li tko friške informacije?

----------


## pilek

Maliandeo,moji nalazi su slični osip kaj mi estradiol nizi a prolaktin visi. Sve si mislim d aprobam nekom alternativom to rijesiti.
Konfuzija nisam u toku s tim, al mislim da 4 il 5 mj

----------


## Konfuzija

Ako idete u IVF, za estradiol nema frke, može biti niži, jedino strašno paze na prolaktin i za njega je dobro da bude što niži. Provjeravajte si hormone štitnjače, oni znaju puno komplicirati i dosta ljudi ima probleme s njima, a da ne znaju.

Thx za odgovor.  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

ma stitnjaca je ok, samo taj prolaktinnekaj serucka  :Smile:  ma o ivf nisu ni razmisljali za sad, prvo klomifen za sto godina kad skupim sve nalaze  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

mislim da je povecani prolaktin cesto rezultat velikog stresa. nikad nisam to mjerila. ukoliko mi ovaj postupak ne uspije pitat cu doca da izvadim bas sve hormone.

----------


## Mary123

Večer cure moje...Eto i meni ponedjeljka još malo,slijedi kontrola i odgovor na moje pitanje ŠTA DALJE?Ja se nadam da će biti nešto konkretno.Sretno svima!

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, evo mene opet...u čekanju bete i opet sa pitanjem....danas mi je 5dnt, a već od drugog, trećeg dana mi je trbuh ispod pupka napuhnut kao da sam barem u 4mj. trudnoće i tvrđi je.
Da li je to ok? Da li je to od hormona (utrogestan)? Ne sviđa mi se to i zato pitam.
Inače, odlučila sam ostat doma do bete...

----------


## Konfuzija

*Magnolija*, mogla bi biti lagana hiperstimulacija. Ako počne boliti, hitno doktoru. Uglavnom prođe za par dana, uz mirovanje.

----------


## Ayan

pozdrav svima, evo i ja se pridružujem ovoj temi. :Smile: 

pacijent sam dr. šprem, koja je predložila da s obzirom na situaciju krenemo s AIH postupkom. pošto sam još u šoku zbog svega, nadam se da ćete mi pomoći, jer sam totalno izgubljena.
od terapije propisani su mi euthyrox, klomifeni i estrofem. za prvo znam kak ga uzimam, ali kako ide stvar s klomifenima i estrofemom? da li ih mogu početi uzimati odmah ovaj cilus ili moram čekati samo onaj ciklus koji je prije postupka? za klomifen piše 4-8 dc, a za estrofem 2x1 tbl. 
također nisam shvatila da li mm i ja moramo tražiti svaki svoju uputnicu za psihologa ili idemo na temelju moje, tj. samo jedne uputnice?

cure sorry na smotanosti... :Smile:

----------


## pilek

draga ayan,ja sam ti isto kod Špremice samo što je u mom slučaju sve usporeno,stalno neki novi testovi,uglavnom me čeka klomifen isto zbog prolaktina. koja je tvoja dijagnoza uopce?

----------


## frka

Ayan, klomifen i estrofem koristiš u onom ciklusu u kojem ideš na AIH. 
na Vuk Vrhovcu je za pravnika i psihologa bila dovoljna jedna uputnica za oba partnera, ne znam kako to funkcionira u Petrovoj - već će ti netko odgovoriti...

----------


## legal alien

Ayan pravnika i psihologa mozes obaviti u obiteljskom centru. Ne treba ti nikakva uputnica. Potrazi na netu tebi najblizi obiteljski centra i posalji im mail. Meni su odgovorili prvi radni dan. I dobili potvrde nakon kratkog razgovora sa pravnicom i sa psihologicom. I da, potpuno besplatno.

----------


## legal alien

> Drage cure, evo mene opet...u čekanju bete i opet sa pitanjem....danas mi je 5dnt, a već od drugog, trećeg dana mi je trbuh ispod pupka napuhnut kao da sam barem u 4mj. trudnoće i tvrđi je.
> Da li je to ok? Da li je to od hormona (utrogestan)? Ne sviđa mi se to i zato pitam.
> Inače, odlučila sam ostat doma do bete...


kako trbuh? jeli prosla napuhnutost?

----------


## magnolija13

trbuh mi je i dalje napuhnut...malo sam se raspitala i izgleda da je lagana hiperstimulacija nakon ET..pitala sam svoju gin. kod koje sam išla privatno. prije IVF-a i kaže da pratim rast trbuha i da ležim, ako poraste-> put Petrove...

----------


## anakob

magnolija i meni je tako bilo,ali samo dosta tekučine i mirovanje. Meni se sve iznormaliziralo.

----------


## Ayan

> draga ayan,ja sam ti isto kod Špremice samo što je u mom slučaju sve usporeno,stalno neki novi testovi,uglavnom me čeka klomifen isto zbog prolaktina. koja je tvoja dijagnoza uopce?


cure hvala na odgovorima.  :Smile: 

moj problem su ustvari najviše ovulacije. ciklusi su od 26-90 dana i uglavnom nemam pojima kad ovuliram i da li ovuliram. ako ipak imam ovulaciju često su toliko bolne da završim na hitnoj.
također su mi povišeni hormoni štitnjače i imam jako nisku razinu estradiola. malo sam još pod dojmom jer mi je dr. predložila AIH, mislila sam da će mi dati nešto da se ti hormoni izbalansiraju, jer iza sebe imam jedan spontani pobačaj, ostala trudna iz prve, ali taj ciklus sam znala da ovuliram.

bilo mi je predloženo da dolazim u petrovu gdje će mi pratiti kad ovuliram, pa da imam ciljane odnose, ali dr. je smatrala da će AIH dati više rezultata.

sa mm je sve u redu.

----------


## bili

pozdrav svima , redovito vas pratim i brojim sitno do ožujka  :Smile:  u borbi smo s papirima, ovaj tjedan vađenje krvi 3 puta jeee  :Sad:  drugi tjedan u obiteljski riješit pravnika i psihologa i onda nam ostane još popit do kraja antibiotik radi neke upalice i još jedno vađenje krvi. nervoza već kuca na vrata, svakim danom sve više i više. u kombinaciji sa stresom na poslu imam osječaj da ću puknuti taman kad budem trebala biti najsmirenija.....

----------


## Mary123

Cure pomagajte...Eto odgovora na moje pitanje:šta dalje?E pa ovak...u 6 mjesecu idem na IVF...ali sada treba riješiti svu papirologiju,zato trebam vašu pomoć.Znači ovak.trebamo ić psihijatru i pravniku,pošto na ovom papiru piše da se to može obaviti na Šalati a mene sada zanima dal ja mogu to obaviti negdj dugdje,bliže svog prebivališta i dali mi treba uputnica za to?Hvala unaprijed

----------


## kristina1977

Evo da se i ja javim,idem na postupak u Petrovu u 04/12 i već sam polako nestrpljiva,inače muž ima teretozospermija a ja PCOS,imamo jedno dijete od 5.godina,koje smo dobili prirodnim putem,a sada nikako pa nikako.Papiri su svi spremni sad samo čekanje.

----------


## bili

> Cure pomagajte...Eto odgovora na moje pitanje:šta dalje?E pa ovak...u 6 mjesecu idem na IVF...ali sada treba riješiti svu papirologiju,zato trebam vašu pomoć.Znači ovak.trebamo ić psihijatru i pravniku,pošto na ovom papiru piše da se to može obaviti na Šalati a mene sada zanima dal ja mogu to obaviti negdj dugdje,bliže svog prebivališta i dali mi treba uputnica za to?Hvala unaprijed



*Mary 123*  Pravnika i psihologa možeš riješiti bliže ili u svom prebivalištu, pogledaj na netu najbliži obiteljski centar i tamo možete riješiti sve, oboje zajedno bez uputnice ili plaćanja. Mi smo iz Vž-a i sve smo riješili kod nas, nazvala sam obiteljski i dogovorili smo termin. Isto tako sva vađenja krvi smo obavili i još obavljamo u našoj bolnici (skoro na svakom odjelu u bolnici sam dala malo krvi a i još me čeka)  :Very Happy: . Ako imaš još kakvih pitanja samo piši :-9

----------


## strategija

*kristina1977* dobrodošla! Naše priče su poprilično slične  :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

da li je za dobivanje suglasnosti psihologa i pravnika potrebno prije pribaviti ostalu dokumentaciju i napraviti pretrage, ili se suglasnost dobiva neovisno o tome?

----------


## ksena28

*jel itko vidi vapaj? jel ikoga briga?

Podižem jer vas trebamo!
je li se netko možda predomislio, odvažio, ohrabrio? Imate li volje, želje mogućnosti?
Tražimo nova lica da nam budu glasnogovornici kad zatreba, ne samo oko   borbe protiv zakona, nego i u situacijama kad netko želi napisati neku   MPO priču....
Nije bitno jeste li uspjeli, koliko postupaka, jeste li odustali, jeste   li tek na početku....bitna je volja za promjenom, želja da se Mpo   približi svima i da ljudi napokon shvate da se neplodnost ne dešava   nekom drugom i da naša djeca nisu "Umjetna, manje vrijedna ili   štotijaznam"
Dakle, ako ste spremni progovoriti pred kamerama, u novinama ili na radiju - javite se s kontakt podacima na pp.
Unaprijed zahvaljujemo*

----------


## Mary123

*Bili* hvala ti na odgovoru....Nazvala sam najbliži obiteljski centar i dogovorila termin.Sada još samo nešto....Ove ostale nalaze kao npr. vađenje krvi mogu već sada obaviti?Mislim na ovo sa ovog papira.Bitno je da nisu stariji od 6 mjeseci,jel tako?
*Ayan* za psihologa i pravnika ti netreba ništa,jednostavno ih nazoveš i daš im svoje i suprugove podatke i dođeš na dogovoreni termin.Njima netrebaju nikakvi nalazi..

----------


## anakob

pozz,poslije transfera dobila sam terapiju utriči i folacin, koji pijem kojih pola sata nakon ručka i več nekoliko dana mi je zlo kad ju popijem,dali je imao tko takve simptome ili si ja umišljam?????''

----------


## bili

Tako je, možeš si sve polako rješavati, ja sam  mislila svaki mjesec nešto pa evo malo sam zakazala i tako danas su mi izvadili 4 epruvete krvi a sutra još moram na  jedno vađenje...mislim da Kg, Rh faktor, markere za hepatitis, HIV i War rješavaš odjednom - kod nas se sve rješava na Odjelu za transfuziju. 
Ja sam imala još i lipidogram, OGTT (FUJ), Inzulin 0, hormone na određene dane...
Možda je najbolje da rješiš prvo PAPU jer neznam koliko se kod tebe čeka(ako ideš preko uputnice kod nas je to do 45 dana pa sam ja platila i dolazi za 5-7 dana), brisevi su kod nas nalazi gotovi za 7 dana. Sad još dragi obavi svoje vađenje krvi, drugi tjedan psihologa i pravnika i gotovo s papirima  :Smile:

----------


## bili

moj odgovor ide *Mary 123.*

----------


## strategija

anakob dali utrogestane uzimaš oralno ili vaginalno? Meni je jako bilo mučno od njih kad sam ih oralno uzimala. Nisam čula za neke nuspojave od folacina. Kad ti je bio transfer?

----------


## anakob

utrogestan vaginalno, a transfer je bio u 01.02

----------


## inada

da se i ja malo ubacim.
u 11.mj smo imali neuspio IVF, sad u 4.mj idemo ponovo, sestra mi je rekla da ne trebam nove papire, navodno mi sva dokumentacija vezana za MPO vrijedi godinu dana. nisam baš sigurna da je tako, ili se možda varam. svi nalazi su mi od 8. mj 2011.

----------


## Orhideja

> trbuh mi je i dalje napuhnut...malo sam se raspitala i izgleda da je lagana hiperstimulacija nakon ET..pitala sam svoju gin. kod koje sam išla privatno. prije IVF-a i kaže da pratim rast trbuha i da ležim, ako poraste-> put Petrove...


Meni je isto napuhnut trbuh, danas mi je 14. dnt, ali sam čula da je to zbog utrogestana, jer proširuje crijevo i napuhava.




> pozz,poslije transfera dobila sam terapiju utriči i folacin, koji pijem kojih pola sata nakon ručka i več nekoliko dana mi je zlo kad ju popijem,dali je imao tko takve simptome ili si ja umišljam?????''


Hm, baš čudno, ja nemam nikakve nuspojave. Probaj ga popiti odmah nakon ručka, možda ti bude bolje.

----------


## Mary123

*Bili* Uglavnom Kg i Rh faktor moram izvaditi samo ja,biljezi na hepatitis A,B i C,HIV,WAR (sifilis) moramo izvaditi oboje. Papa se kod mog ginekologa čeka nekih 15 dana pa mi to nije strašno...al sada imam jednu terapiju sa vaginaletama pa ću bris i papu raditi tek tamo iza 1.3. pa bi si htjela ovo riješiti..A termin za psihologa i pravnika smo već dobili za ponedjeljak.
Ej,rekla mi je sestra tam u Petrovoj da kad budem imala sve papire da ju nazovem iako mi je već dala datum kada da dođem po lijekove,zakaj mi je onda rekla da ju nazovem?

----------


## bili

> *Bili* Uglavnom Kg i Rh faktor moram izvaditi samo ja,biljezi na hepatitis A,B i C,HIV,WAR (sifilis) moramo izvaditi oboje. Papa se kod mog ginekologa čeka nekih 15 dana pa mi to nije strašno...al sada imam jednu terapiju sa vaginaletama pa ću bris i papu raditi tek tamo iza 1.3. pa bi si htjela ovo riješiti..A termin za psihologa i pravnika smo već dobili za ponedjeljak.
> Ej,rekla mi je sestra tam u Petrovoj da kad budem imala sve papire da ju nazovem iako mi je već dala datum kada da dođem po lijekove,zakaj mi je onda rekla da ju nazovem?


hm, ne znam stvarno. Ja nisam dobila odmah konkretan datum, samo mi je upisala 3/2012 i rekla da nazovem kad skupim papire da vidimo slobodan datum. Ti za svaki slučaj nazovi pa potvrdi datum kad skupiš papire. Ne može škoditi. Ja samo dobila neke nalaze jučer i bila totalno razočarana, masnoće su mi povišene grrrrrrr. moram podhitno poraditi na tome, to sam najmanje očekivala.

----------


## Ayan

> ...Ja samo dobila neke nalaze jučer i bila totalno razočarana, masnoće su mi povišene grrrrrrr. moram podhitno poraditi na tome, to sam najmanje očekivala...


ista stvar i kod mene, s tim da sam se ja naglo zdebljala skoro 10 kg i počela gubiti kosu. dio ovog s debljanjem i masnoćama pripisujem i tome što sam teško podnijela gubitak bebe, pa sam imala period kad sam se tješila s hranom. 
sad sam promijenila način prehrane, ponovno počela vježbati i skinula sam dosta dolje. jedem više lešo, kuhano, bijelo meso i ribu, pijem dosta vode, zeleni čaj, kuham isključivo na maslinovom ulju, nema grickalica, gaziranog, i sl.

----------


## Mary123

*Bili* Meni je rekla da sakupim nalaze i kada budem briseve da ju nazovem.A 7.5 da dođem po lijekove sa svim papirima i dvijema uputnicama...Budem vidjela onda kad saberem sve pa nazovem..
E cure jel ima koja da je koristila vaginalete medazol????Ak ima javite mi se,zanima me par pitanja. Hvalaaaa

----------


## Melem33

Curke, 
evo mene narucili da dodjem sa obje uputnice 8.3.
Radila sam papu i bris,cekam nalaze(pogotovo brisa koji je prosli put bio pozitivan na ureqaplazmu).
Pitanja:
imam uputnicu za vađenje krvi na one beštije u Petrovoj na transfuzijskoj, pa da pitam da li se trebam naruciti?
zatim imam uputnicu za psihologa, mora li i MM imati,pa da faxiram obje?
I na kraju, posto sam imala operaciju,trebam li ponovo vaditi krvnu grupu i RH faktor, kada sam vec vadila i imam nalaz..mislim , to se ne mijenja.

----------


## strategija

Mary123 i Melem33 vama su rekli dvije uputnice? Meni ništa nije rekla... Donijela sam uputnicu za bolničko liječenje, otvorili mi košuljicu i dobila sam lijekove. Čekam 8 dc da dođem na folikulometriju. Šta mi treba još jedna uputnica?
Za Petrovu 3 se više ne naručuje, samo dođeš.  Ja sam im dala nekoliko godina staru krvnu grupu i rh faktor i nitko ništa nije rekao.

----------


## Melem33

*Strategija* 
super, sada si mi olaksala jedno hodanje  :Smile: .
Pise dvije na onom papiru koji dobijes kada se narucis, jedno za pregled, a jednu za bolnicko lijecenje.
Ako ti je proslo s jednom, mozda je na jednoj pisalo oboje.
Kako gd, proslo ti je  :Smile: .
kod koga ides?

----------


## strategija

Aaaa, ja sam kasnije tek došla po lijekove zato mi nije trebala uputnica za pregled :Smile:  
Ja sam kod dr. Pavičić. Ti? Evo već se par dana pikam Decapeptylima i čekam m da dođe pa po 3 gonala.

----------


## Melem33

Ja sam kod Vrčića.
Rekao mi je da dođem po terapiju,a oni me narucili 8.3. da nije kasno, ako mi dolazi 18.3.
Zbunjuju m, znaci da ce mi 8.3. dati terapiju, pa da u ciklusu od 18.3. krecem s postupkom?

----------


## Ayan

cure, što u slučaju da mi prvi dan menstruacije padne na vikend?
znam da mi je sestra rekla da se javim telefonski prvi dan menstruacije i nešto da oni ne rade vikendom, pa me zanima jel onda moram čekati do drugog ciklusa?

----------


## plavuša 007

cure ,evo ako netko nije baš blizu zagreba za izvadit nalaze u petrovoj 3 slobodno pođite u svom gradu na transfuziju s uputnicom za petrovu i oni vam izvade krv,naprave serum i za pola sata dođete po njega,s njim u onu kovertu s mjehuričima i uputnicom i pošaljete u petrovu 3 i nalazi su za 6-7 dana kod kuće!tako ja radim i nema nikakvih naručivanja...

----------


## strategija

Melem33 neće ti biti kasno da dođeš 8.3. po terapiju ako imaš redovitu m i dođe ti 18.3.. Koja ti je terapija? Stigneš i ako imaš dugi i ako imaš kratki protokol.
Ayan ako m dođe za vikend nazovi u ponedjeljak. Ne čekaš idući ciklus. Vikendom ne rade sestre na šalteru ali rade se postupci i folikulometrije.

----------


## bili

> ista stvar i kod mene, s tim da sam se ja naglo zdebljala skoro 10 kg i počela gubiti kosu. dio ovog s debljanjem i masnoćama pripisujem i tome što sam teško podnijela gubitak bebe, pa sam imala period kad sam se tješila s hranom. 
> sad sam promijenila način prehrane, ponovno počela vježbati i skinula sam dosta dolje. jedem više lešo, kuhano, bijelo meso i ribu, pijem dosta vode, zeleni čaj, kuham isključivo na maslinovom ulju, nema grickalica, gaziranog, i sl.


Draga Ayan vjerujem da ti je bilo teško a mislim da bi i ja pribjegla takvom tugovanju! ali ja se nisam udebljala ja sam čak skinula 8 kg i sad sam na odličnih 56 kg s obzirom na visinu od 170. vjerovala sam da mi je taj dio krvne slike savršen još sam i mužu stalno kvocala nemoj ovo nemoj ono nemoj kasno rezati domaće kobasice  :Smile:  a kad evo..... strašno ne moram ti ni pričat kolko me sad zeza  :Smile:  s obzirom da samo imam još ponovit bris radi upale, da ja samo nazovem tamo i pitam za datum u 3. mjesecu ili da čekam sve nalaze?

----------


## miga24

> cure, što u slučaju da mi prvi dan menstruacije padne na vikend?
> znam da mi je sestra rekla da se javim telefonski prvi dan menstruacije i nešto da oni ne rade vikendom, pa me zanima jel onda moram čekati do drugog ciklusa?


Ako ti m dođe za vikend, zoveš u ponedjeljak, čisto da oni znaju da ulaziš u postupak.Ne mora to točno biti prvi dan m.

----------


## Ayan

hvala još jednom svima na odgovorima.
*bili*  nemoj o domaćim kobasama, odmah mi cure sline.  :Laughing: 
najbolje je da nazoveš sestru i pitaš kaj dalje.

----------


## bili

Idemo u 14.00 u obiteljski centar, jel ima on line koja je to prošla pa da mi onako okvirno veli kaj nas čeka?

----------


## Mary123

Curke meni na onom papiru piše da moram imati dvije uputnice,jednu za bolničko liječenje jedna za pregled.Neznam,ja ću tražiti dvije kako piše....Sada trenutačno imam još jednu vaginaletu pa čekam m pa moram izvaditi papu i bris.Izvadila sam krv i čekam nalaze dva tjedna,bili smo već i kod psihijatra i prošlo je odlično i brzo svega nekih 15 minuta smo se zadržali.Uglavnom mi je sestra rekla da kad budem imala sve nalaze da ju nazovem,a to će biti tam negdje početkom 4 mj.Već sam rekla da neznam zakaj mi je rekla da nazovem ako mi je već napisala dadođem 7.5 po lijekove sa svim nalazima i uputnicom.Di se otvara košuljica,tj. karton i kada?

----------


## anddu

Evo cure i dečki poslužite se na linku iz mog potpisa novim avatarima,  to je najmanje što možete učiniti za sebe i sve one kojima će MPO  trebati, podsjetite vladajuće na obećanje koje su davali prije izbora -  novi, pravedan MPO zakon uz oplodnju SVIH stanica!

----------


## strategija

Mary123 košuljica se otvara kad doneseš uputnicu za bolničko liječenje. To će ti sestra i dr ispuniti kad dođeš. Kad sakupiš sve papire nazovi sestru i reci da zoveš kako ti je rekla.

----------


## sirena28

Drage kolegice sa ovoga foruma, evo ja sam nova među vama, čitam već neko vrijeme i sada sam se odučila uključiti aktivno u razgovor o zajedničkom problemu. Postavila bi par pitanja.
Moja dijagnoza PCOS, MM prvo astenozoospermia, a drugi nalaz (od jučer) teratozoospermia (morfologija 2%).
Zanima me koliko se na petrovoj čekaju nalazi hormana (obzirom da sam zadnji put krv vadila na rebru i čekala sam ih mjesec dana). Inače, liječimo se kod dr. Pavičić, pa ukoliko su nalazi gotovi drugi dan, nazvala bi danas da se naručim radi pregleda i dogovora oko daljnje procedure i dogovora. Puno hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## Ayan

> ...Zanima me koliko se na petrovoj čekaju nalazi hormana (obzirom da sam zadnji put krv vadila na rebru i čekala sam ih mjesec dana)...


bojim se da niti u petrovoj nećeš bolje proći, znam da sam htjela izvaditi prošle godine tamo komplet hormone negdje u 11-om mjesecu 2011., i rečeno mi je da me mogu naručiti za vađenje krvi tek krajem drugog mjeseca 2012.
razlog: nemaju tog nekog reagensa s kojim rade.
zavisi koliko ti je htino, ja sam se na kraju odlučila za privatni laboratorij i dala oko 1600 kn za hormone štitnjače + spolni hormoni. 

sad ne znam koliko ti je hitno sve ovo, probaj zvati druge bolnice i pitati.

----------


## sirena28

Ayan hvala na odgovoru. Ma ja sam se već naručila za ožujak 2012 za ponovno vađenje hormona (sada trenutno pijem yasmin kako bi smanjila razinu LH u krvi, pa mi je dok. rekla da nakon 3 kutije napravim ponovo hormonski status od 2-4 dc), ali zanima me dali su nalazi gotovi idući dan nakon vađenja krvi obzirom da sam ih na rebru čekala mjesec dana. Ako su gotovi drugi dan, odmah bi nazvala doktoricu da se naručim za pregled.....

----------


## Ayan

ma uglavnom sam htjela reći da sve ovisi o tome kad dobiješ termin, znam da sam na nalaze na rebru čekala skoro dva mjeseca. vjerojatno se tako negdje čeka i u drugim bolnicama.

----------


## strategija

Ja sam prije par mjeseci vadila hormone u Petrvoj i nalazi su bili gotovi za 10tak dana.

----------


## Ayan

cure kakva je stvar sa seksom kod AIH?  :Embarassed: 
koliko prije i kasnije samog postupka se preporuča ili ne preporuča?

----------


## kiara79

> cure kakva je stvar sa seksom kod AIH? 
> koliko prije i kasnije samog postupka se preporuča ili ne preporuča?


apstinencija ti je 3 dana..

----------


## Mary123

Olla curke...Ja sam hormone neke vadila u karlovačkoj bolnici i vrijedili su mi ti nalazi a bili su gotovi za dva dana...A sad me zanima dali ću morati još kakve nalaze vaditi osim onog sa papira prije postupka?

----------


## Ayan

> Olla curke...Ja sam hormone neke vadila u karlovačkoj bolnici i vrijedili su mi ti nalazi a bili su gotovi za dva dana...A sad me zanima dali ću morati još kakve nalaze vaditi osim onog sa papira prije postupka?


jesam radila još dodatne pretrage, ali sve su bile prije ovih koje su potrebne za postupak, dakle radila sam ih da bi se vidjelo što i kako dalje, i da li sam uopće za postupak.

----------


## Mary123

Pomoć!!!! Dobila sam nalaz i anti-hbs je pozitivan iznosi 38 IU/L...šta to znači????
*Ayan* ja sam svega dva puta bila kod svog doktora u PETROVOJ  i po suprugovom spermiogramu je drugi put rekao da odma idemo na IVF postupak tak da nisam ništa drugo vadila od nalaza osim samo sa ovog papira..

----------


## Inesz

Mary123, anti-hbs znači da imaš antitijela na virus hepatitisa B.

jesi li možda cijepljena protiv hepatitisa B? 
ako si cijepljena, trebala bi imati višu razinu anti-hbs, ali kod nekih ljudi razina atitijela nakon cijepljenja je neodgovarajuća i kod njih cjepivo nije djelotvorno.

ja sam cijepljena radi posla protiv hepatitisa B prije 10 godina i razina anti-hbs je oko 900 što znači dobra i doživotna zaštita od virusa hepatitisa B.
svi ostali markeri hepatitisa B su kod mene negativni.

ako nisi cijepljena, može značiti da si bila izložena virusu hepatitisa B.

kakvi su ti ostali markeri za hepatitis B?

kakva je situacija kod tvog partnera?

savjetujem, da se konzultiraš sa infektologom.

----------


## frka

cure i dečki, javite se na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71767-Jesmo-li-zadovoljni

samo DA ili NE - potrebna je samo koja sekunda vremena... Hvala!!!

----------


## prava ovčica

Krenuli u pripreme za IVF pa me zanima dali mogu sljedeće hormone odraditi u Petrovoj:
_FHS, E2, PRL, AMH i DHEA-s.._ 

Kako se naručuje s obzirom da se moraju izvaditi 3DC..?
Dali se kod njih plaća AMH i di se to točno radi..?
Koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi?
I mogu li ih odraditi negdje drugdje (npr VV).

Hvala.

----------


## prava ovčica

Zanima me dali mogu sljedeće hormone odraditi u Petrovoj:
FHS, E2, PRL, AMH i DHEA-s...?

E sad, ako ih mogu sve tamo odraditi, kako se naručuje s obzirom da mora biti 3 DC..?
Plaća li se AMH..?
Mogu li se odraditi negdje drugdje (npr. VV)..?

----------


## Sela

Mozes uraditi te hormone kao i AMH.Na zalost to je sve sto znam.Mislim da i AMH ide na uputnicu kao i hormoni.
A sto se narucivanja tice,otprilike odredis kad bi ti pao 3dc,pa te tako naruce,a onda dodjes u intervalu 3 dana prije ili kasnije
ovisno kad ti m dodje.Ako netko ima novije info ,nek javi.pozz

----------


## frka

AMH se ne radi u Petrovoj - samo u Vinogradskoj gdje se i plaća ili na VV gdje može na uputnicu. AMH možeš vaditi neovisno o danu ciklusa.
ostale hormone možeš vaditi u Petrovoj.

----------


## Sela

Na zidu u labosu sam vidjela da se AMH radi...pise da se vadi jer odredjeni dr-ovi pisu o tome elaborat.To moze potvrditi svatko tko je unazad tjedan dana bio u labu.A sad jel se to vadi jel se njima hoce,a ne za pacijente to ne znam....

----------


## frka

to je onda nešto novo - treba provjeriti i okačit negdje obavijest...

----------


## Inesz

Cure, idite vaditi AMH tamo gdje je to već rutinska pretraga, a ne tamo gdje se labos uhodava u vršenju pretrage.Dakle, Vinogradska ili Vuk Vrhovec. Nama je nalaz AMH važan. Neka doktori rade svoje radove i elaborate na nekoj drugoj polulaciji, vi idite tamo gdje je rezultat pretrage siguran i točan. Ovi za elaborate neka nađu dobrovoljece među svojom rodbinom i prijateljicama .... Mi nismo pokusni kunići.

----------


## Mary123

*Inesz* Pitala sam svoju doktoricu šta to znači,rekla je da sam nekada imala hepatitis,kod rođenja.Da to nije sada više ništa strašno,a svi ostali markeri su negativni tako i od supruga.Samo me zanima hoće taj dio šta je pozitivan smetati u postupku??

----------


## Mary123

Cure moželi mi koja opisati postupak IVF-a?Jer me zanima kako i koliko se moram odmarati nakon punkcije pa sve do kraja postupka?Dali mogu raditi ili?Jer moram sa šefom dogovoriti dali ću tada na godišnji ili šta?Hvala

----------


## miga24

> *Inesz* Pitala sam svoju doktoricu šta to znači,rekla je da sam nekada imala hepatitis,kod rođenja.Da to nije sada više ništa strašno,a svi ostali markeri su negativni tako i od supruga.Samo me zanima hoće taj dio šta je pozitivan smetati u postupku??


Neće. Govorim iz iskustva.

----------


## mimi81

Obično se uzme bolovanje na dan punkcije i od transfera. Ja e živim u zg pa budem na bolovanju od 8. dana ciklusa kad je prvi uzv, i ostanem dokle treba

----------


## Mary123

Ma ja ću uzeti od punkcije,do transfera i onih 15 dana šta čekam betu...znači nekih 20 dana.Sada budem vdjela hoću godišnji ili bolovanje.
Kada će mi očno reći kada dolazim na punkcij??Kada dođem po lijekove ili???

----------


## Mary123

*Miga24* Hvala na odgovoru...odmah mi je lakše!  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

> *Miga24* Hvala na odgovoru...odmah mi je lakše!


Nema na čemu.
Kada će ti biti punkcija ovisi o razvoju folikula (jajnih stanica) i to ti nitko unaprijed ne može reći kada će točno biti. Ići ćeš na folikometrije svaka 2-3 dana  počevši sa od 8-12 dana ciklusa (isto ovisi o tome kada ti doktor kaže da dođeš na prvu) te te ultrazvučno promatrati. Kada će folikule biti spremne tj. kada ti nastupi ovulacija dobit ćeš taj isti dan štopericu (ajmo reć za primjer da je to ponedjeljak), a 2 dana kasnije (znači u srijedu) ti je aspiracija ili punkcija kako god i suprug daje doprinos. Transfer je 3 do 5 dana od punkcije (znači subota ili sljedeći ponedjeljak.)

----------


## prava ovčica

Ok, onda ću to radije u VV  :Smile: 
Sve mi je na jednoj uputnici tako da ću sve odjednom odraditi samo... kako se naručuje??
Sad sam zvala endokrinološki lab. i javi se automat da daju info savki dan od 13 - 15 h, 
mogu se preko telefona ili prek maila (scan uputnice) naručiti ili baš moram otići tamo?

----------


## bili

Molim Vas jednu informaciju, zovem danas cijelo jutro Petrovu za temin na 01/4604723 ili je zauzeto ili se nitko ne javlja..postoji još koji broj na koji ih se može dobiti? od 8 ujutro ja nisam još nikog dobila  :Sad:

----------


## strategija

*bili* probaj na 4604-763.

*prava ovčica*  možda da pitaš za naručivanje na potpomognuta na vv.

Di ste Petrovke? Nekako je tiho tu na forumu a u čekaoni uvijek gužva :Smile:

----------


## bili

hvala strategija, na taj broj mi se odmah žena javila ali je rekla da baš moram zvati 4604-723..gdje još uvijek nisam nikog dobila  :Sad:  puno ti hvala

----------


## sirena28

bok cure!!
evo da se i ja malo uključim među vas  :Smile: 
u petak idem vaditi krv (ponovno hormoni), doktorica Pavičić me stavila na Yasmin 3 mjeseca kako bi mi se smanjio LH. Nadam se dobrom nalazu, pa onda i postupku uskoro  :Smile:  
Oko telefonskog naručivanja imam isti problem - ili mi se nitko ne javlja, ili je zauzeto tako da ću se onda probati u petak kad sam tamo, osobno naručiti. 
Koliko se čekaju ljekovi i postupak općenito??

----------


## prava ovčica

Zvala VV i riješila, jednostavno nazovem 1 DC i najvim se da stižem :D
#bili - i ja sam zvala nekoliko dana od ranog jutra, a dobila sam ih nakon tri dana i to oko 13 h.
Probaj tad jer mislim da i oni imaju određeno vrijeme kad se zove. Sretno.

----------


## strategija

A ništa zvati i biti uporan. Gužva im je pa valjda isključe tel.

Sirena28 mislim da je lista za IVF oko 4mj a lijekove dobiješ mjesec dana prije. Kod najbolje si doktorice  :Yes:  Sretno!

----------


## Melem33

Cure, evo mene natrag .
Novosti, prokrvarila sa 5+6 i gotovo sve otislo.
Sada mi je dok u Petrovoj rekao da cekam slijedeci ciklus, da dodjem 5-6 dan na uvz i da ne idem vise prirodno, vec histeroskopija pa postupak.
Prijavljena jesam od veljace, tako da to ostaje, a kada cu ici ne znam tocno.
Ovisi o tome pregledu,pa cu vas pratiti da vidim sto me ceka.

----------


## sanja001

> Molim Vas jednu informaciju, zovem danas cijelo jutro Petrovu za temin na 01/4604723 ili je zauzeto ili se nitko ne javlja..postoji još koji broj na koji ih se može dobiti? od 8 ujutro ja nisam još nikog dobila


Zvala sam ja jucer, jedva sam ih dobila negdje oko 11 sati.
Uglavnom, dobila sam po nosu da zasto zovem izvan vremena. Ubuduce da treba zvati iza 12 h.

----------


## Konfuzija

Oko telefonskog naručivanja svi imamo isti problem, a i naručivanje mailom ovisi o nepoznatim faktorima. Mislim da je jedan od njih koliko dugo teta kafendiše u onoj sobici do njene kancelarije taj dan.

----------


## miny

cure.. zovite od   13 sati  ,  ranije se  jako teško dobije.  i zovite sa  fiksnog  jer  ako zovete   sa mobitela   mislim da  vam javlja .. da  je   broj promjenjen  ili se ne koristi .. - tako nešto!! A  ja sam još znala  zvati  centralu pa  tražiti da me prespoje.   Tako sam se ja  snalazila..

----------


## strategija

*Melem33*, ajme, baš mi žao  :Sad:  Tako je lijepo bilo za čuti što ti je prirodno uspjelo. Hrabro dalje  :Love:

----------


## Melem33

Sada mi dok vise ne preporucuje prirodno,pa cu ga poslusati.
Kako kaze biti ce.

----------


## Ayan

> Zvala sam ja jucer, jedva sam ih dobila negdje oko 11 sati.
> Uglavnom, dobila sam po nosu da zasto zovem izvan vremena. Ubuduce da treba zvati iza 12 h.


nisam baš shvatila ovaj dio o naručivanju, to se tiče čega?
meni je rečeno da za AIH nazovem prvi dan ciklusa i nisu spominjali nikakvo određeno vrijeme.

----------


## pilek

ja mislim da sam ja sad napokon skupila te sve silne papire,i sad kaj samo dodem s uputnicama 8 dc na folikulometriju ili??? i dal se moram naruciti opet k svojoj doktorici? klomifeni vjerovagno dr mjesec kad mi ih neko prepise vise

----------


## ježić

pilek, a što si se bila dogovorila s doktoricom prije? Jel ideš na AIH? 
Po ovome što si napisala sad i prije čini mi se da je u tvom slučaju došlo do nekakvog nesporazuma u komunikaciji. Uglavnom je pravilo da se za sve treba naručiti i/ili ih obavijestiti da je postupak započeo (što god da je u pitanju, AIH ili IVF).
Ako te je doktorica namjeravala uputiti na AIH s klomifenom, onda ti je to na papire trebala i napisati, s jasno označenim uputama od kad do kad piješ klomifen i koju dozu klomifena piješ, a onda i koji dan ciklusa dolaziš na prvu folikulometriju. S tim uputama ideš kod svog ginekolga koji će ti na temelju toga napisati recept za klomifen. Sa započetim ciklusom, kreće i postupak. Klomifen se obično počinje piti od 2.-4. dana ciklusa i piješ ga onoliko koliko ti doc prepiše, a obično 8. dc dolaziš na prvu folikulometriju (ili onaj dan ciklusa kad ti doc kaže da dođeš).
Ako ti nije ništa prije napisala i odredila za klomifen, ne možeš dobiti recept i ne možeš ga početi piti na svoju ruku. Jedino ako se niste dogovorile da ideš u čisti prirodni postupak, bez ikakve stimulacije, onda je moguće da trebaš doći 8. dc.
U svakom slučaju, trebala bi nazvati, provjeriti i pitati.

Što se tiče zvanja telefonom, istina je da ih je teško dobiti, ali treba biti uporan. I treba zvati između 12 i 14 sati. Mislim da u ostalom terminu ne treba ni pokušavati.

----------


## Melem33

Cure pitanje,
sa započetom terapijom počinje i postupak?

----------


## ježić

Da, znači ako si počela piti neke lijekove ili krenula s injekcijama, znači da je postupak započeo.

----------


## Melem33

Znaci mogu uzeti bolovanje s pocetkom terapije?

----------


## pilek

jezic,napisala mi je folikulometrija pa zatim aih, buduci da me na folikulometriju nisu htejli primiti bez papira, sad kad ih imam otici cu tam 8 dc, tako da je vjerovatno ovaj mjesec samo folikulometrija kako pise pa cu pitat za dalje,jer nije mi nigdje napisala kako di ih pijem, tako da moram svakak doci do nje opet. sve mi se cini komplicirano

----------


## bili

krenula ja opet na telefoniranje, dan 3:, nadam se da ću imati sreće ovaj puta, pa Dan žena je i još k tome ono kako se kaže treća sreća  :Smile:  pozz svima 
Svima od srca želim sve najbolje za Dan žena - uživajte u ovom predivnom sunčanom danu!

----------


## ježić

> Znaci mogu uzeti bolovanje s pocetkom terapije?


Možda ti je bolje uzeti bolovanje od dana kad počinješ ići na folikulometrije pa na dalje. Kad sam išla na inseminacije ja sam npr. uzela bolovanje samo one dane kad su bile folikulometrije, ostatak do vađenja bete sam sve normalno radila. Kad je bio u pitanju IVF, otvorila sam bolovanje na dan punkcije i namjeravala sam ostati doma do tranfera, možda koji dan dulje, ali sam igrom slučaja završila u bolnici zbog hiperstimulacije pa mi se bolovanje produžilo na desetak dana.

Inače, ovisno o tome na koju šifru će ti doktor otvoriti bolovanje, postoji rok koliko može maksimalno trajati bolovanje.
Npr. za N97 - Ženska neplodnost - do 14 dana
           N98 - Komplikacije povezane s "umjetnom" oplodnjom - do 21 dan
           Z31 - Postupci u vezi s oplodnjom - do 7 dana.

Evo link na pravilnik, pa prouči malo.

----------


## ježić

> jezic,napisala mi je folikulometrija pa zatim aih, buduci da me na folikulometriju nisu htejli primiti bez papira, sad kad ih imam otici cu tam 8 dc, tako da je vjerovatno ovaj mjesec samo folikulometrija kako pise pa cu pitat za dalje,jer nije mi nigdje napisala kako di ih pijem, tako da moram svakak doci do nje opet. sve mi se cini komplicirano


Možda ćeš ovaj put samo obaviti par folikulometrija da vidi općenito kakvo je stanje, pa te onda naručivati za postupak u idućem ciklusu. A možda ćeš ipak i u ovom ciklusu na inseminaciju, samo bez ikakve stimulacije. U svakom slučaju, ja bih na tvojem mjestu ipak prije svega nazvala i pitala koji dan točno da dođem. Ako ništa drugo, uputit će te barem na vrijeme kad doktorica ordinira u ambulanti. A kad se vidiš s njom, obavezno utanačite što točno za dalje. Ako ti sve što treba ne zapiše na povijest bolesti, možeš se slikati poslije.

----------


## Melem33

ježić

hvala ti hvala, pitam jer ce mi firma pasti pod blokadu,pa da spasim sto spasiti mogu...ako odem na bolovanje,pa zavrsi trudnocom, mozda se izvucem za naknadu.
Eto, da pokusavam imati nesto novaca do bebe.

----------


## strategija

Bili jesi uspjela koga dobiti na telefon? Evo ja već sat vremena bezuspješno zovem. Danas mi je 7 dnt i jutros sam prokrvarila a sad mi se čini da je stalo.

----------


## Melem33

Strategija:

ti si bila na transferu,na IVF?

----------


## strategija

Da, imala sam transfer prošli petak. Baš sam se prepala jutros kad sam vidjela krv. Dobila sam sestru u Petrovoj, kaže da mirujem i nastavim sa terapijom a krajem sljedećeg tjedna da napravim betu. Izgleda da je za sad krvarenje stalo i da nije menga.

----------


## pilek

napokon skupila papira na na brisu e coli,kaj je najbolje da je se rjesim?

----------


## Melem33

eto, ja odradila ono vađenje krvi u Petrovoj 3 + betu, koju mi dok rekao vaditi za tjedan dana.
I narucila nas u obiteljsko i to bi onda bilo to od sakupljene dokumantacije i MM obavi ovu Petrovu3.
Imamo sve...

----------


## sirena28

izvadila hormone u petak... još 21dc vadim progesteron i onda konačno gotovo sa nalazima.. Obavili smo i ono pravno i psihološko savjetovanje. Nadam se da ću stići u postupak prije godišnjih odmora :D

Kako vi stojite sa isčekivanjem? Ja sam sad već pomalo nestrpljiva. Kao nešto se dešava, a ja imam osjećaj ko da se ništa ne dešava. Kao da tapkam u mraku...  :Sad:

----------


## strategija

Tu spadam pa da i prijavim današnju negativnu betu :Sad:  Malo odmora pa ćemo vidjeti šta i kako dalje  :Smile: 

Cure drage želim vam puno sreće, pozitivnih vibrica i sve naj naj naj  :Kiss:

----------


## Melem33

a kod koga cekas?

----------


## sirena28

> a kod koga cekas?


Čekam kod dr. Pavičić. I nadam se da dok dođem na red da će biti izmjenjen zakon.  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

sirena28 jesi na listi za ivf ili ćete prvo na aih?

----------


## sirena28

> sirena28 jesi na listi za ivf ili ćete prvo na aih?


Draga strategija;

baš evo pratim što pišeš, jer visim da imate istu dijagnozu kao i mi, i nekako mi uljevate samopouzdanje s obzirom da vimim da već imate dvoje dječice. Jako mi ježao što vam ovaj put nije uspjelo, no ja sam po priridi optimist i znam da će u idućem pokušaju biti pozitivna beta.
Bili smo na pregledu u 12/2011 i dobili smo zadatak da ja napravim HSG i da on napravi još jedan spermiogram (prvi spermiogram mu je bio astenozoospermia, a drugi mu je teratozoospermia) i rekla nam je doktorica da ukoliko moji jajovodi budu prohodni i njegov spermiogram bude bolji da idemo na AIH. No, njegov spermiogram je lošiji, samo 2% morfološki normalnih..... Tako da mislim da idemo odmah na IVF. Sada sam vadila hormone, 28.3. vadim još progesteron i onda ću znati koji me postupak čeka. Pila sam Yasmin 3 mjeseca da si smanjim LH koji je na zadnjem nalazu bio 10,2.... Ni sama ne znam kaj me čeka... Sve ću znati u 4 mj. kada odem na pregled, i nadam se da ću što prije u postupak. Ali mislim da AIH neće kod nas profunkcionirati, tako da ću zamoliti da odmah idemo na IVF.

----------


## Melem33

> Čekam kod dr. Pavičić. I nadam se da dok dođem na red da će biti izmjenjen zakon.


Mislis da hoce tako brzo zakon mijenjati?
Prije ces ti biti na redu.

Da vas pitam curke, ja sam vadila hormone sve u prosincu i svi su ok.
Sada nakon ovoga, sto cu vaditi u postupku opet?Mislim da ce me slati vaditi sigurno barem progesteron.

----------


## sirena28

Melem33, zadnje informacije oko novog zakona koje znam su da će novi zakon stupiti na snagu u travnju..... Živi bili pa vidjeli...
Mislim da te neće opet slati vaditi hormone ako su ok... a ovo oko progesterona.... nemam baš iskustva pa ne znam....

----------


## strategija

sirena bojim se ako te već doktorica nije stavila na listu čekanja za ivf da ćeš čekati još neka 4mj do postupka. Do tad možete probati s aihom ili prirodnim ivfom a i novi zakon bi trebao doći na snagu  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Sirena28
drzim fige da je tako  :Smile:  ja bi trebala na jos neke pretrage, ali sam u biti vec u veljaci dosla an red za postupak, samo se malo oduzilo zbog svega.
Tako da vjerujem svibanj je moj mjesec.

----------


## bili

drage moje evo da se i ja konačno javim, bila mi ludnica ove dane pa nisam stigla, dobila sam konačno sestru u petrovoj, na Dan žena. Sve ja njoj lijepo ispričam a ona me "obriše" da sam u tom trenutku ostala bez riječi (što se meni jako rijetko događa)  :Laughing:  da sam trebala zvati do 2 mjeseca prije, da kamo da ona mene sad stavi, ja joj pokušavam objasniti da nisam mogla radi hormona kojeg sam morala vaditi u točno određenom ciklusu, točno određeni dan i da je tako rekla doktorica da zovem i da su to upisale u onu svoju knjižicu u 11. mjesecu, ali ne popušta...no ipak s našim prepiranjem došlo je do kompromisa, idem u 4. mjesecu...jer bi ponovo trebala inače piti kontracepciju i ponavljati više od pola pretraga. i sad me lovi panika lagano, moram malo proučiti stare postove da vidim koliko traje postupak s lijekovima i tako to uoće funkcionira jer mi se sve "izmixalo" u glavi da vas opet ne gnjavim da mi objašnjavate...
*Strategija* baš mi je žao za betu, već sad držim palčeve za sljedeći puta..Šaljem svima puno pozdrava do sljedećeg posta...svima koje ste ovih dana u čekanju bete ili transfera držim palčeve!  :Smile:

----------


## sirena28

> sirena bojim se ako te već doktorica nije stavila na listu čekanja za ivf da ćeš čekati još neka 4mj do postupka. Do tad možete probati s aihom ili prirodnim ivfom a i novi zakon bi trebao doći na snagu


Fuuuu.... AIH kod nas ne dolazi u obzir obzirom na dijagnozu teratozoospermia sa samo 2% morfološki normalnih.... Nisam sigurna da bi takav nalaz mogao uroditi plodom  :Sad:  , i još plus ja i moj PCOS..... Nemam ovulaciju..... Mislim da ćemo morati biti strpljivi. Ako se čeka 4 mjeseca - potpisujem, ali ako još na pregled moram čekati 4 mjeseca i da me onda tek stavi na listu gdje ću čekati 4 mjeseca, onda......... Ali izgleda da ću morati početi živjeti po načelu "Strpljen - spašen"  :Smile:

----------


## kristina1977

U srijedu 28.03 moram po lijekove i rekli su da donesem dvije uputnice,jednu za pregled,a drugu za bolničko liječenje,da li to znači da će me pregledati,i šta u slučaju da dobijem menstruaciju,dali moram odgoditi ili ne?

----------


## linna

*Kristina* Mene taj dan nisu gledali, samo sam išla po protokol i doktor mi objasnio kako će sve ići. Mislim da je tako svima

----------


## zrinkič

Pozdrav cure....ima jedno pitanje!! U prvom postupku umjetne...ostala sam trudna...bila sam hiperstimulirana...pa sam morala na bolovanje....koje se nastavilo jer je nastupila trudnoća......pa sam od početka primala puni iznos preko hzzo-a.
Kakvo je pravilo.....sada krećem u postupak.....ako uspijemo doć do transfera....dal, imam pravo na bolovanje....pod nekom šifrom...da dobijem puni iznos.....pa ako nije beta pozitivna...da ga prekinem??? Zna li tko?

----------


## Sela

Bok *Zrinkic*!Krecete ponovo?Nek ovaj puta bude do kraja sretno!!
Nek ti doktorica napise sifru bolovanja N97(neplodnost),uglavnom se svima to i pise,imas pravo na 14 dana i placu ti isplacuje
poslodavac,znaci bit ce umanjena za taj neki postotak sto si bila na bolovanju.Sretno!

----------


## zrinkič

jap...krećemo!!! u srijedu imam prvi uvz...10-ti dan ciklusa. Imamo zamrznute jajne stanice...pa idemo probat u prirodnom ciklusu. Sad sam se riješila beštija.....nadam se da će bit ovulacije!
Jel nema neka šifra...da dobijem 100%.....da dio isplati hzzo...do punog iznosa!!??
Žalosno je da moram i o tome razmišljat....ali moram! Kad krenemo...moja plaća ide za gorivo za Zagreb!

----------


## ježić

Na žalost, zrinkič, mislim da nema 100%.
Tu malo gore više sam u jednom postu linkala pravilnik.
Mislim da je najbolje što možeš dobiti na N97 ili N98, što se tiče trajanja bolovanja, a bolovanje na komplikacijama za 100% eventualno možeš dobiti nakon pozitivne bete.
Kao što je Sela rekla, sretno do kraja!

----------


## zrinkič

rekla mi je doktorica da će mi napisat odmah...mislim nešto sa 30...35 šifru!! jell to smije, jel moguće?

----------


## ježić

Stvarno ne znam. Ali valjda doktorica zna što ti smije i može napisati. U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## črkica

Bok svim curkama!  :Smile: 
Ovo je moj prvi post, ne sumnjam da ćete me lijepo primiti i na tome vam puno hvala!
U ponedjeljak sam naručena kod dr.Kasuma na prve konzultacije pa me zanima ima li kakvih iskustava s njim da se bolje pripremim  :Smile: 
I još nešto, gdje se uopće javim... Vodim se načelom ''nema glupih pitanja'' pa vas zato gnjavim  :Laughing:

----------


## zrinkič

Nemam velikuh iskustava s njim...osim jednog ultrazvuka i vizita kad sam bila ležala u bolnici. Djelovao mi je malo šutljivo, ali znam da je cijenjen!! Javiš se...mislim...u ambulantu CEF..kod sestre Ive, Irene, ili Sandre!!! Kak uđeš...pratiš....lijevo!!...Odjel CEF-a je desno u odnosu na ambulantu. Mislim da im to je kao ambulanta...tu rade i ultrazvuke!!

----------


## neumorna

što se tiče putovanja, zrinkič, jel znaš da imaš pravo na putne naloge?
istinabog, ne vraća se puni iznos troškova, ali 'nešto je nešto'

----------


## zrinkič

znam....ali potvrđuju po broju uputnica.....a za IVF...sve folikulometrije, transfer...vrijedi jedna uputnica. to mi vrate 90 kn....a idem 5-6 puta u Zagreb po 200 kn!!!

----------


## črkica

Hvala *zrinkič* na odgovoru, u ponedjeljak nastupam, držite fige!

----------


## sirena28

Ehej curke.
Da vas nešto pitam, možda netko nešto više zna. Naime, bila sam jučer na sistematskom pregledu sa firmom u kojoj radim i među ostalim pregledima imala sam i onaj ginekološki. Na ultrazvuku dok me pregledavala rekla mi je da imam jedan vodeći folikul 13X15 mm (14 dc) i da je malo mali obzirom na da ciklusa, ali da je moguće da je zakašnjela ovulacija. Onda sam joj ja rekla da 21dc idem vaditi P4, na što je ona rekla da mi savjetuje da ne idem baš 21 dan već malo poslje, tipa 22 ili 23 dan, s tim da napravim još koji ultrazvuk. 
kaj vi mislite? Šta da radim??

----------


## zrinkič

Probaj se konzultirati s doktorom koji te vodi!!! Znam da ne pucaju folikuli svima na istoj veličini! moji pucaju do 1,6...obično 14 dan ciklusa...tako je bilo prije postupka IVF. A P4...sam radila 21 dc...mislim da će i tebi svakako puknuti do tada, i prije. mislim da je 21 dc za P4...nekakav okvir...i da ništa ne mijenja ako napraviš 22 ili 23 dan!!

----------


## kitty

> znam....ali potvrđuju po broju uputnica.....a za IVF...sve folikulometrije, transfer...vrijedi jedna uputnica. to mi vrate 90 kn....a idem 5-6 puta u Zagreb po 200 kn!!!


cure, sorry na upadu, ali ako je ovo istina onda vas gadno veslaju. putni nalog nema veze s brojem uputnica niti se u HZZO-u to gleda, bitan je broj dolazaka. znači, treba uzeti putni nalog za više puta koji ima rešetku za udaranje štambilja i svaki put kad ideš na pregled / folikulometriju / punkciju / što god potvrde ti putni nalog. ili ti ga mogu na kraju samo izštambiljati za sve dolaske.

----------


## Mary123

Pozz *Črkica*...Dobro došla!Ja sam ti kod dr.Kasuma...Meni se čini ok...Ma svi su oni isti.Ja sam prvi puta došla..obavili razgovor i rekao mi šta moram još napraviti i drugi puta kada sam došla odredio mi je na koji postupak idem...Pregledao me i to je to...Kad uđeš na glavni ulaz bolnice držiš se samo lijeve strane i piše ti humana reprodukcija...Uđeš u veliki dio prostorije di ćeš i vidjeti da cure stoje u redu kod sestre i tu se prijaviš i čekaš da te druga sestra pozove...Bez brige budi...Znam kak ti je...I sama sam imala bezbroj pitanja kamo i kud ić....Sretnoooo!!!

----------


## črkica

*Mary123*  hvala ti na odgovoru
idem u ponedjeljak i malo me strah, ali sad barem znam kamo trebam ići  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

> *Mary123*  hvala ti na odgovoru
> idem u ponedjeljak i malo me strah, ali sad barem znam kamo trebam ići



Ma nema te šta biti strah...ma i sama sam se tako osjećala ali na kraju bilo sve ok....
Ja danas zovem Petrovu,svi papiri su skupljeni pa da vidimo šta će teta sestra reći!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## črkica

Uspjela sam se snaći i obavila prvi pregled! Baš sam sretna  :Very Happy: 
Hvala *Mary123* još jedanput, zahvaljujući tebi sam samo balo bauljala  :Smile: 
Uglavnom, dr.K me odmah pregledao i napravio uzv i naručio opet za srijedu da vidi kako se odvija ovulacija.
Što su tebi Mary rekli, jesi uspjela dobiti sestru?

----------


## linalena

sada ću ja uletiti, ajd javite u kojim ste fazama sa postupcima za Listu na Odbrojavanju

ima još puno nickova u listi postupaka za ožujak a i mjesta u listi trudnica

----------


## Mary123

> Uspjela sam se snaći i obavila prvi pregled! Baš sam sretna 
> Hvala *Mary123* još jedanput, zahvaljujući tebi sam samo balo bauljala 
> Uglavnom, dr.K me odmah pregledao i napravio uzv i naručio opet za srijedu da vidi kako se odvija ovulacija.
> Što su tebi Mary rekli, jesi uspjela dobiti sestru?


Ej...dobila danas sestru...ma ništa,sam pita jesu svi nalazi ok i da se vidimo u 5.mj kad idem po lijekove....ah još mjesec dana budem izdržala! I kak ti se čini doktor???

----------


## zrinkič

Črkica...ja sam sutra u Petrovoj...u pola 9 na ultrazvuku!!! Da uzmem puglu u desnu ruku, kao znak raspoznavanja?

----------


## črkica

mary...doktor K.je baš onakav kakvog sam zamišljala, onak ozbiljan, al zna ubacit šalu za koju uopće ne znaš da li je šala ili nije. Sve u svemu zadovoljna sam!Ostala sam onak malo iznenađena kad me odmah pregledao i kasnije još obavio uzv, očekivala sam razgovor pa se baš i nisam zrihtala dole, brukica  :Laughing: 
Ljudi hodaju pored i oko mene gologuze kao na kolodvoru, al ak njima nije čudno, nije ni meni  :Cool: 
zrinkič...meni su rekli da dođem prije pola 8, ali s obzirom da sam čula da su čekanja duga, čisto lako da se sretnemo... što si rekla da ćeš uzeti za znak raspoznavanja? Puglu? Kaj je to?

----------


## neumorna

opet ulijećem ko padobranac - zrinkič, postoje putni nalozi za višekratna putovanja 

tako reci doktorici
baš su svinje što to ljudima ne govore
ja sam to slučajno saznala, pitala sam na HZZO, tako, bezveze i usput
čut će me sestra idući puta kad dođem po uputnicu
cijeli prvi postupak sam bez tih putnih naloga odlazila u zg

----------


## zrinkič

Ma to je do mog primarnog ginekologa. Riješila sam!!! Imam trajni putni nalog!!! A u zg....nisam ga imala ...nisu ga ni štambiljali!!!

----------


## črkica

A zašto moj odgovor za zrinkič i mary nije izašao? Sad moram sve ponavljati, valjda sam nešto krivo kliknula...
Uglavnom, sutra sam u 7:15 na uzv i čisto lako da ćemo se sresti ako bude čekanja. Ja ću imati smeđi fascikl pa ćeš me po tom raspoznati. Ti si napisala da ćeš imati ''puglu'' u desnoj ruci, ne znam što je to?
Mary, dr.K skroz ok, dosta ozbiljan, ali djeluje i jako stručan. Nadajmo se da će uspjeti ''sprčkati'' po meni ono po što sam došla  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

Črkica......a kad sam brzopleta......peglu sam mislila!!!! ja ću imat mali plavi fasciklić!!! ja sam ti kratkovidna....pa ak ja ne uočim smeđi.....e i imat ću narančastu torbu preko ramena, kožnu crnu jaknicu i bijele tene!!!! Visoka sam....smeđa duža kosa!!!

----------


## črkica

Super zrinkič, ja sam sve zapamtila i nadam se da ćemo se upoznati  :Very Happy: 
Ako vidiš neku zbunjolu da bulji u tebe, to ću biti najvjerojatnije ja jer sam isto kratkovidna, hahaha!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Djevojke, samo pozz  :Smile:  ima vas i starih i novih.. zadnji puta sam tu bila pred, paa.. iskreno, i ne znam.. više od godinu dana. Uhvatila me i izlazna strategija a i čekanje ovog novog zakona i odluka za Slo, pa premišljanje, pa financijska konstrukcija nestabilna.. sad sam se vratila svom starom problemu, cisti, zbog koje krvarim eć više od mjesec dana. Idem sutra svom ginekol+ogu, ali sam na vagi što se tiče MPO.. odustati, probavati? Godine nam ne idu nikako na ruku. MM prešao 51. ja blizu 40. Teške odluke.. ljubim vas sve, volim ovu količinu energije koja kruži ovuda  :Kiss:

----------


## strategija

Drage moje suborke, evo i mene opet malo s vama. Nastojim trenutno ne misliti previše na mpo a iskreno i ne stignem jer jurim okolo 100 na sat. U 5mj sam tek naručena na kontrolu pa ćemo vidjeti šta i kako dalje :Smile: 

*zrinkić i črkica* sretno na pregledu! :Smile: 

*zauzeta* nadam se da ćeš skupiti snage za još koji postupak. Možda je baš sljedeći dobitni a vidim da imam puno sretnih mama 40+.  :Smile:

----------


## sirena28

Bok curke, evo da vam se javim i ja. Konačno sam prikupila sve potrebne nalaze i sada samo treba strpljenja da dočekam sljedeći pregled.
*Strategija* i mene su danas naručili za 5 mjesec na kontrolu (28.05.). Očito je velika gužva... U svakom slučaju, Yasmin mi je uspio sniziti visoki LH (bio prvo 15, pa 10.2, a sada je 6.4). Nadam se da će nas u 5 mjesecu staviti na listu, i da nećemo dugo čekati na postupak.

Svim curkama želim puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## črkica

Ja sam baš zadovoljna sa svojim dr.K. Zezamo se kako bi se opustila, a sve mi objasni. Uglavnom poslana sam doma na druženje s mužem  :Very Happy: 
Vidjet ćemo hoće li uspjeti, nadam se samo da neće previše vremena gubiti na ciljane koji nisu upalili ni kod moje primarne ginekologice.
Ako ne uspijemo prirodno ovaj ciklus pitat ću ga da me šalje na inseminaciju, u najgorem slučaju će me popljuvati  :Laughing:

----------


## črkica

Zrinkič, ja bila i sve obavila do 8, nisam te vidjela, a baš sam te tražila
Kako je tvoj pregled prošao?

----------


## prava ovčica

Zna li netko dali se se poslije IVF-a automatski ide na bolovanje, tj. mirovanje i čuvanje trudnoće ako je trudnica full OK..?

----------


## črkica

Znam da je moja kolegica uzela bolovanje i mirovala do bete (koja je na kraju bila pozitivna, mislila se vratiti, ali nije zbog rizične trudnoće)
Nisam baš pomogla znam, s jedne strane bolje otići i odležati, a s druge možda bolje otići raditi da ti brže prođe vrijeme  :Unsure:

----------


## prava ovčica

Ok za bolovanje nakon transfera, to ću definitivno.
Ali ako ostanem trudna i ako sve bude ok... mogu raditi..?
Nema neko nepisano pravilo da moram čuvati trudnoću..?

Ja bih rado radila, pa barem do 6-og mjeseca...

----------


## Mary123

> mary...doktor K.je baš onakav kakvog sam zamišljala, onak ozbiljan, al zna ubacit šalu za koju uopće ne znaš da li je šala ili nije. Sve u svemu zadovoljna sam!Ostala sam onak malo iznenađena kad me odmah pregledao i kasnije još obavio uzv, očekivala sam razgovor pa se baš i nisam zrihtala dole, brukica 
> Ljudi hodaju pored i oko mene gologuze kao na kolodvoru, al ak njima nije čudno, nije ni meni 
> zrinkič...meni su rekli da dođem prije pola 8, ali s obzirom da sam čula da su čekanja duga, čisto lako da se sretnemo... što si rekla da ćeš uzeti za znak raspoznavanja? Puglu? Kaj je to?


I mene je htio pregledati prvi puta al nije jer sam imala mengu...samo i je prvi puta rekao da suprug napravi ponovno spermiogram i ja bris jer sam imala blagu upalu.to napravili,došli drugi put,napravio pregled i sad sam na listi za 6/12...Jedva čekam.....

----------


## črkica

Mary pa ti čekaš 6.mjesec, brzo će to, vrijeme leti ko ludo... za koji postupak čekaš?  :Smile: 
Zauzeta, kad sam počela čitati forum od početka, nailazila sam na tvoje postove pune ohrabrenja za druge i nade za sebe, pa gdje je to sad nestalo?
Ajmo, riješi se te ciste i digni glavu, bolje žaliti za nečim što si napravila nego za nečim što nisi, zato u nove pobjede 
...i očekujem da te vidim ovdje aktivnu! Pusa velika od nas novih i nadobudnih trudilica  :Kiss:

----------


## zrinkič

Ej!!! A Črkica...ja sam došla oko 9 tek!!! Kasum je bio unutra kod sestara....pa sam ih pitala...rekle su da je obavio u jutro..i da više nema ambulantu...da će ga Strelec zamijeniti ili Šprem. Meni je bila Šprem na ultrazvuku......na desnom jajniku je lijepi folikul....sutra ponovno.....i otvaramo košuljicu!!!!

----------


## črkica

Zrinkič baš sam sretna zbog tvog lijepog folikula  :Very Happy: 
Što ti sad slijedi?
Ja bila opet danas ujutro, dr.K veli da mu se sviđa i moj folikul na desnom jajniku, nadajmo se da su desni dobitni ovaj mjesec jelda zrinkič  :Klap:

----------


## zrinkič

sad mi slijedi...sutra ultrazvuk, 12 dan ciklusa. Budući su moje ovulacije 13-14 dan...a to je nedjelja...ja se nadam da će u nedjelju bit odmrzavanje jajnih stanica, pa i oplodnja.

----------


## črkica

Navijamo onda za nedjelju i tvoje eskimiće  :Bouncing: 
Jaoooo, pa ti si do ljeta trudnica, jupiii  :Very Happy:

----------


## zrinkič

bit će kako mora biti!

----------


## črkica

ajde javi suta kako je prošlo, ja držim fige za tebe!

----------


## strategija

prava ovčica doktori uglavnom trudnicama poslije ivf-a savjetuju mirovanje ali nema potrebe za bolovanjem ako je sve ok. Nadam se da ne radiš neki fizičko teški posao. Ja sam u uredu ali s prvim ultrazvukom sam otišla na bolovanje jer mi se nije dalo raditi :Smile:  Sve laganini i uživala!
sirena28 ja sam 21og pa možda onda budemo isti mjesec u postupku ako nas tad stavi na listu :Smile: 
Cure za folikule ~~~

----------


## Mary123

> Mary pa ti čekaš 6.mjesec, brzo će to, vrijeme leti ko ludo... za koji postupak čekaš? 
> Zauzeta, kad sam počela čitati forum od početka, nailazila sam na tvoje postove pune ohrabrenja za druge i nade za sebe, pa gdje je to sad nestalo?
> Ajmo, riješi se te ciste i digni glavu, bolje žaliti za nečim što si napravila nego za nečim što nisi, zato u nove pobjede 
> ...i očekujem da te vidim ovdje aktivnu! Pusa velika od nas novih i nadobudnih trudilica


Ma znam da hoće...eto toga brzo....Idem na IVF.Odmah mi je doktor rekao za IVF zbog lošeg suprugovog spermiograma....

----------


## Mary123

> Ok za bolovanje nakon transfera, to ću definitivno.
> Ali ako ostanem trudna i ako sve bude ok... mogu raditi..?
> Nema neko nepisano pravilo da moram čuvati trudnoću..?
> 
> Ja bih rado radila, pa barem do 6-og mjeseca...


Pozz...Ma šta se mene osobno tiče ja budem odma na bolovanje ako se dogodi čudo.Jer nijedan poslodavac ti neće zahvaliti na tome šta radiš za njega tih nekih 5-6 mjeseci.A ti kak hoćeš..Nas dvije imamo istu dijagnozu,i u istom smo mjesecu na postupku :Very Happy: ...Kada ideš po lijekove???

----------


## miny

jedno  pitanjece.. ako mi netko  tko je   trenutačno  u Petrovoj   može  pomoći.. 
imaju  li    na humanoj neki kontakt mail , a da nije onaj  za  centralno naručivanje  - jer  to mi  ništa ne  znači-. 
ne  mogu ih  dobiti    telefonom, a  bolje bi mi i  odgovarala  komunikacija  mailom.  KOnkretno, trebam mail  od lječnika  ili  od sestre  ?
ako  slučajno netko ide  sutra  tamo..  a  da se sjeti  priupitati, bila  bi neizmjerno zahvalna.

----------


## Melem33

Curke kako to ide s listama?
 znaci ja sam bila na listi 02/20212 i rekao mi je doci 8.3. tada sma vec imala spontani, koji se dogodio i bila u Petrovoj lezala, sve otislo bez kiretraze i sada cekam prvu M da mu dodjem 7mi dan na UVZ.
Dok V. mi je tada rekoa da napravim hormone stitnjace, jer sam na euthyroxu i da dodjem , da bi me pogledao na 3D UVZ i da histeroskopija mozda i da idem u IVF, kao sto smo planirali.
Znači mogu i ja očekivati 5-6mj?
S obzirom da mi je rekao da ne želi odlagati samnom ,jer mi je prošlo 1g od operacije mioma.

----------


## kristina1977

Jučer podigla ljekove i sljedeći mjesec startamo! Dobila sam 20 menopura,,jel svi dobivaju menopure u petrovoj ili ovisi od doktora? Da li si same dajete ljekove ili idete na hitnu? Ja si mislim sama davati,a opet strah me da ne pogriješim!

----------


## milasova8

evo i ja se upravo registrirala jer u srijedu idem na prvi pregled u petrovu kod prof.Radakovića..Htjela sam se samo informirati o proceduri tog prvog pregleda i trebam li se pripremiti na nešto posebno? Baš nikog ne znam ko je to prošao pa sam odlučila doći tu..: :Smile: )Ako mi ima tko za pomoći bit ću jako zahvalna...

----------


## Konfuzija

> evo i ja se upravo registrirala jer u srijedu idem na prvi pregled u petrovu kod prof.Radakovića..Htjela sam se samo informirati o proceduri tog prvog pregleda i trebam li se pripremiti na nešto posebno? Baš nikog ne znam ko je to prošao pa sam odlučila doći tu..:)Ako mi ima tko za pomoći bit ću jako zahvalna...


Prvi pregled je samo razgovor. Trebaš ponijeti sve nalaze koje imaš (i svoje i od muža/dečka) i oboružati se strpljenjem jer su gužve i čeka se.

----------


## milasova8

Konfuzija,
puno hvala na brzom odgovoru..Sve potrebne papire sam prikupila pa se nadam da me neće previše  gnjaviti: :Smile: )

i još nešto ako netko zna..MM je radio spermiogram u poliklinici Vili a ne znam dal će mi to u Petrovoj priznati jer sam neš pročitala da ne priznaju iz druge ustanove..Ima ko iskustva s tim?

----------


## tikki

Kristina ja mislim da ovisi o procjeni doktora. Ja sam prošle godine dobila gonale. Još malo pa idem po lijekove za postupak u 5. mjesecu i nadam se da će biti gonali... na menopure sam jednostavno loše reagirala.

Ja sam svaki puta lijekove sama davala, stvarno mi nije bilo praktično ići na hitnu ili u petrovu svaki dan i to još oko 5-6. Nije teško, ima i tema na forumu, samodavanje injekcija se zove, pa možeš dosta korisnih tips & tricks naći  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

> Konfuzija,
> puno hvala na brzom odgovoru..Sve potrebne papire sam prikupila pa se nadam da me neće previše  gnjaviti:)
> 
> i još nešto ako netko zna..MM je radio spermiogram u poliklinici Vili a ne znam dal će mi to u Petrovoj priznati jer sam neš pročitala da ne priznaju iz druge ustanove..Ima ko iskustva s tim?


Prije nisu priznavali spermiograme iz drugih klinika, a mislim da ne priznaju ni sada. Nazovi pa pitaj da budeš sigurna.

----------


## črkica

milasova, ja sam baš ovaj tjedan bila na prvom pregledu... javiš se sestri i ostaviš nalaze koje imaš, čekaš i onda te pozovu unutra gdje ti napišu tvoju povijest bolesti. Mene je dr pitao koji je dan ciklusa pa s obzirom da sam bila u sredini ciklusa, odmah me pregledao i napravio uzv da provjeri ima li ovulacije. Nakon toga ti kažu što ti slijedi. Uglavnom, nema straha, stvarno mogu reći da su svi srdačni i susretljivi.
miny ja našla jedino ovo na netu: Ambulanta zavoda za humanu reprodukciju (Glavna zgrada, ambulanta Zavoda za humanu reprodukciju, prizemlje)
E-mail: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr
Informacije na tel. 01 4604 723

----------


## honeybee

Evo da se i ja javim na ovu temu.
Naš sinek je stigao prije par dana i sve pohvale na račun dr. Kasuma, ali i ostalih doktora i sestara na CEF-u!
Svim curama puno sreće u postupcima i sretne završetke poput našeg  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prava ovčica

> Pozz...Ma šta se mene osobno tiče ja budem odma na bolovanje ako se dogodi čudo.Jer nijedan poslodavac ti neće zahvaliti na tome šta radiš za njega tih nekih 5-6 mjeseci.A ti kak hoćeš..Nas dvije imamo istu dijagnozu,i u istom smo mjesecu na postupku...Kada ideš po lijekove???


Radim u uredu, nikakav fizički napor tako da ću najvjerojatnije raditi dok god budem mogla... ili dok mi ne dodije :D
Upisan nam je 16.05., ali sestra je rekla da se svakako javim čim skupimo sve potrebne nalaze  :Unsure:

----------


## milasova8

Curke,hvala na odgovorima..uopce ne sumnjam da mogu racunati na vas kad cu imati nekih nedoumica jer sam skroz nova u tim vodama pa mi je svaka informacija dobro dosla..
Črkica,kad si dobila termin za lijekove?
Honeybee,cestitam od srca na uspjehu i najradosnijoj vijesti koja se ovsje moze procitati!!
Daj boze vise takvih lijepih vijesti

----------


## Konfuzija

Milasova, mi smo imali spermiogram od privatnika, pa prof. R. nije tražio da ponavljamo kod njih. Dobit ćeš popis pretraga koje trebaš obaviti i to ti je to za prvi put.

----------


## Mary123

> Radim u uredu, nikakav fizički napor tako da ću najvjerojatnije raditi dok god budem mogla... ili dok mi ne dodije :D
> Upisan nam je 16.05., ali sestra je rekla da se svakako javim čim skupimo sve potrebne nalaze


Ma i meni je isto bila tako rekla.ja samo nazvala i ona nije ništa posebno rekla već samo da dođem po lijekove kada mi je rečeno.Pitala je samo jesu svi nalazi ok.Ja idem 7.5 po lijekove

----------


## milasova8

Ma super ak je tako..imam papu ,briseve i ostalozuu s popisia tak da mislim da imam sve...jedino nemom hormone pa ne znam hoce li me to odmah traziti..a budem vidla ..sve to bu dobro na kraju :Smile:

----------


## petra*

Pozdrav svima :Smile: 
cure, molim vas za pomoć, dragi i ja krećemo u postupak kroz dan-dva kad dobijem mengu, 
imam doma sve inekcije i samo se moramo javiti u petrovu u 17h taj dan kad dobijem mengu.
muči me to da se dam okladiti da sam od doktora izišla s 2 papira, a na jednom papiru je pisalo kako i koliko inekcija dobivam
 i da mi bez njega neće davati inekcije. znam da sam to sve predala simpatičnoj sestri koja mi je dala sve te silne kutije s inekcijama 
i sad nemam pojma jel taj papir ostao kod nje ili sam ga ja zagubila do doma, u što iskreno sumnjam...
naravno da je danas nedjelja i da mi se u petrovoj na telefon nitko ne javlja :Sad:  a ne bi htjela sutra doći k njima i da nas otpraše kući...
dragom i meni je ovo prvi put da idemo na mpo, ne poznamo nikoga tko je išao i jedino gdje se mogu informirati je ovaj forum...
možda već negdje postoji odgovor na moje pitanje, ali ovako u frci i lagano pod stresom ne mogu ga naći :Smile: 
hvala unaprijed :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Da se i ja malo javim...
Svima novima velia dobrodošlica i da čim prije budete ma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ja se nadam da sam se  e.coli rjesila ali nista od brisa do poslije uskrsa. Pa onda u petrovu pa da vise dobim te klomifene ili kaj vec. Ali ovaj mjesec sam imala ovulaciju sto nije slucaj kod mene,tak da se ocito nekaj poboljsalo s mojim prolaktinom. :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

A nadam se da me prof.R nece traziti da ponovimo spermiogram..a od nalaza imam bas sve osim hormona..samo da me upisu za lijekove,daj boze..
Hvala na pomoci

----------


## zrinkič

Evo me. bila sam u petak i jučer na ultrazvuku.....uglavnom, ovulacija je bila, jučer su odmrzavali....danas moram oko 11 zvati, da mi kažu imamo li transfer!!!

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svima! Evo ja se upravo vratila iz Zagreba, i da odmah podjelim radosnu vijest..danas sam dobila sve ljekove (ima ih ko da ljekarnu otvaram  :Smile:  )s obzirom da sam danas na 25. dan ciklusa odmah danas startam u 17 sati sa decapepty-om, od 2.-4. dana ciklusa dodajem 3 amplule gonala, a onda od 5.7. po 2 ampule gonala, 7. dan moram na ultrazvuk  :Smile:  pa završna ovitrell, totalno sam uzbuđena..aaaaaaaaaa naravno da sam zaboravila pitati da li za ultrazvuk trebam uputnicu ili ne? da ne komentiram svakoj posebno držim palčeve i da sve ide kako ste si zamislile!!!  :Smile:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svima! Evo ja se upravo vratila iz Zagreba, i da odmah podjelim radosnu vijest..danas sam dobila sve ljekove (ima ih ko da ljekarnu otvaram  :Smile:  )s obzirom da sam danas na 25. dan ciklusa odmah danas startam u 17 sati sa decapepty-om, od 2.-4. dana ciklusa dodajem 3 amplule gonala, a onda od 5.7. po 2 ampule gonala, 7. dan moram na ultrazvuk  :Smile:  pa završna ovitrell, totalno sam uzbuđena..aaaaaaaaaa naravno da sam zaboravila pitati da li za ultrazvuk trebam uputnicu ili ne? da ne komentiram svakoj posebno držim palčeve i da sve ide kako ste si zamislile!!!  :Smile:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

*bili* - oprosti ako si već  negdje napisala...kod kojeg si liječnika?

----------


## luna1

cure, koja se u zadnje vrijeme naručivala i od kada postoji limitirani broj postupaka po mjescu u petrovoj, ja danas bila pa sam u šoku. Od kada je to?

----------


## zrinkič

luna 1...šta su ti rekli? ja sam se liječila...i rekli su mi kad imam dobre briseve nek dođem 8-10 dan....ja se liječila od 10. mjeseca prošle godine...i sad sam se pojavila s uputnicom za postupak 10. dan ciklusa. Jel to možda jer je sekundarni!?? nitko mi nije spominjao ništa...niti za čekanje niti za ograničavanje postupaka. Ali sam tamo skužila da je moja doktorica...pretrpana i uopće ju nisam vidjela, svaki put je bio netko drugi.

----------


## luna1

9 MJ prošle godine išla u stimulirani, u 11 po smrzliće. Sada skupila sve nalaze i očekujem postupak u 4 mj, jer mi je Kasum rekao da dođem nakon 6 mj. Došla s svim nalazima urednim i uputnicom za bolničko liječenje u slučaju da mi odmah da lijekove ili ako ne prepostavila sam idući mjesec. I on mi unutra kaže da može ovaj mjesec stimulacija da nema ništa protiv da odem sestri i dogovorim se s njom. Ja kod sestre a ona izvadila bilježnicu i kaži mi da imaju ograničan broj postupaka neznamn više 80 ili 60 sva sam u šku eto još se nisam prestala tresti. I ja njoj kažem da ne vjerujem i okrene mi biljžnicu i sve sama imena za postupaka cura i lista ona i dođe do 10 mjeseca i kaže mi da ima slobodan termin. Da dođem u 9 po lijekove.

----------


## luna1

zato pitam jel ko još to tamo doživio i vidio to naručivanje i tu bilježnicu

----------


## sanja001

> zato pitam jel ko još to tamo doživio i vidio to naručivanje i tu bilježnicu


Cini mi se da je to standardni postupak. Cekanje je otprilike 6 mj. Ja sam trenutno u 2. postupku IVF-a (u sijedu sam dobila ljekove i sad cekam M), oba postupka sam cekala cca 6 mjeseci.

----------


## milasova8

Ajme!!!! sad sam i ja lagano u soku ..ja idem u srijedu se narucit za lijekove pa javim..ajme!!!

----------


## luna1

daj javi kak si prošla, pa nije mi jasno ovo mi je 7 postupak, nisam na početku imala takvih problema ne krećem iz početka, uvijek isto doneseš nalaze pregled i to je to. A ne 6 mjeseci čekanja

----------


## milasova8

Koma ak je tako...uglavnom imam sve uredne nalaze tak da bi mi trebali datctermin za lijekove..
Javim svakako nema problema..
Samo sti ja idem prvi put pa ne znam e ima to kakve veze..ufff..
Javim se

----------


## miga24

> zato pitam jel ko još to tamo doživio i vidio to naručivanje i tu bilježnicu


Ja sam za prvi i drugi postupak čekala po 5 mjeseci. Za sekundarni sam čekala 3 mjeseca ali razlog je taj što je bilo ljeto i nisam bila stimulirana injekcijama već klomifenima pa bi vjerovatno to išlo i prije da nije bilo ljeto i godišnji. Meni je isto rečeno da postoji ograničeni broj postupaka jer oni mjesečno dobiju i ograničenu količinu lijekova od HZZO-a, pa mi to sve ima i logike.

----------


## milasova8

Evo ja koliko sam citala po forumu znam da 7 i 8 mj.ne rade...neka me neko ispravi ak se varam..tako da je malo vremena a puno trazenih postupaka,tako da nam nazalost izgleda ne.gine cekanje od pola godine..ajme!!  Zna li neko koliko mi nalazi vrijede? Pa sve ce mi istec dok dodem na red pa onda opet skoro sve ispocetka..ma joj,a bas se ponadala 6 mj..
sve cu znat u srijedu i prenjet vam informaciju

----------


## strategija

luna1 ne kužim zašto te u 11mj nisu stavili na listu čekanja pa bi sad bila na redu. Uvijek je nažalost lista od 4 do 6mj a ljeti ne rade :Sad:

----------


## bili

Kod dr.Pavičić ali jučer s obzirom da je ona na godišnjem mi je bila dr.Šprem odnosno  onaj mladi doktor za kojeg ne znam kako se zove ali ima jaki glas i zbog naglaska mi se čini da nije iz Zagreba (ili se možda varam).On mi se čini skroz ok.

----------


## bili

> *bili* - oprosti ako si već  negdje napisala...kod kojeg si liječnika?


Kod dr.Pavičić ali jučer s obzirom da je ona na godišnjem mi je bila dr.Šprem odnosno  onaj mladi doktor za kojeg ne znam kako se zove ali ima jaki glas i zbog naglaska mi se čini da nije iz Zagreba (ili se možda varam).On mi se čini skroz ok.

----------


## sirena28

> 9 MJ prošle godine išla u stimulirani, u 11 po smrzliće. Sada skupila sve nalaze i očekujem postupak u 4 mj, jer mi je Kasum rekao da dođem nakon 6 mj. Došla s svim nalazima urednim i uputnicom za bolničko liječenje u slučaju da mi odmah da lijekove ili ako ne prepostavila sam idući mjesec. I on mi unutra kaže da može ovaj mjesec stimulacija da nema ništa protiv da odem sestri i dogovorim se s njom. Ja kod sestre a ona izvadila bilježnicu i kaži mi da imaju ograničan broj postupaka neznamn više 80 ili 60 sva sam u šku eto još se nisam prestala tresti. I ja njoj kažem da ne vjerujem i okrene mi biljžnicu i sve sama imena za postupaka cura i lista ona i dođe do 10 mjeseca i kaže mi da ima slobodan termin. Da dođem u 9 po lijekove.


Fuuuuu.....

Dakle iz ovog mogu zaključiti da ja na red dolazim u prosincu, obzirom da na pregled idem tek 28.05....... Strpljen - spašen...

----------


## črkica

*Zrinkič* čekamo novosti  :Coffee: 
ja sam u stanju čekanja, ciljali jesmo, a sad ćemo vidjeti jesmo li uspjeli naciljati  :Smile: 
pijem duphaston i čekam taj dan kad ću popiškiti svoj prvi plusić  :Grin:

----------


## luna1

strategija neznam više ništa rečeno mi je da dođem sad, i ja došla kad ono od stimuliranog do stimuliranog čekam 13 mjeseci :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## strategija

A jel imaš to napismeno? Ako imaš svađaj se pa možda uspije. Probaj i sa doktorom razgovarati može li on šta učiniti.
I meni se smračilo kad su me nakon negativne bete naručili kod dokorice za 2 i pol mjeseca a trebam samo na 5min do nje da me stavi na listu za sljedeći ivf.  Joj najgore je to čekanje!

----------


## milasova8

Stvarno ne razumijem tu komplikaciju..zasto te odmah ne stave na listu pa ti u meduvremenu dok cekas mozes vadit potrebne nalaze a ne ovako..
Ma joj,kod nas svugdje di god dodes organizacija nula bodova..

No sikiriki

----------


## milasova8

Evo upravo gotova sa prvim pregkedom...
I istina,upisuju tek za 10 mj...upisana!!!
E zna mozda neka gdje mogu izvadit AMH?

----------


## tikki

Milasova AMH i inhibin B vade u Vinogradskoj, ali se to dodatno plaća. AMH je 264 hrk.

----------


## frka

AMH može i na uputnicu na Vuk Vrhovcu, a netko je spomenuo da se i u Petrovoj sad može na uputnicu...

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svima i naprije Sretan Uskrs, imam pitanjce...trošim decapepty-l i trebala bi dobiti m, imam užasne predmenstrualne bolove, promjene raspoloženja, lagane mučnine i inače imam simptome kad mi treba doći ali ovaj puta su apsolutno svi simptomi izraženi deset puta više a bojim se da kad mi krene da ću sve poplaviti...jel imala koja iste simptome ili slične? to je valjda normalno ili?

----------


## Melem33

> Evo upravo gotova sa prvim pregkedom...
> I istina,upisuju tek za 10 mj...upisana!!!
> E zna mozda neka gdje mogu izvadit AMH?


Ja sam ga vadila u Steli, 350,00kn.

----------


## miny

AMH  možeš  napraviti na Viku  Vrhovcu  - na  uputnicu. Nalaz se čeka  2-3  tjedna.   A može i  u Braayer Labaratoriju   oko 600 kuna. 
metoda  kojom rade u VV je ista kao i  u Brayeru. 
Ja sumnjčava kakva jesam napravila   u oba  labaratorija  ,  nalaz  gotovo identičan.  
Tako da   , preporučam  VV. 
Pozdrav.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala curke od srca na od
govorima..otici cu po uputnicu pa cu vec negdje napraviti to..imam fore do 10 mj  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Petrovke bok,

jel koja od Vas slučajno zna da li u slučaju sekundarnog postupka sa samo 2 smrznute JS oni punktiraju i svježu js s obzirom da se još uvijek smiju oploditi 3 stanice?

Nadam se da nisam zakomplicirala :Smile: 

Spremam se idući mjesec a zaboravila sam ih pitati kada sam zvala.

hvala i sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## frka

Bab, nedavno smo od jednog dr-a iz Petrove dobili info da se to već dulje vremena NE radi (mada im je to svojedobno vjerovatno jako dobro došlo u rihtanju statistika o uspješnosti sekundarnih ivf-ova).

----------


## Bab

šmrc...
Hvala ti puno na odgovoru...baš sam se nadala da ću ju uspjet iskoristit.

----------


## tikki

Bab, meni to nisu htjeli napraviti... Situacija ista. Dvije smrznute JS i jedal lijepi folikul. Dobila sam i štopericu i sve. Tako da smo mi imali ciljani odnos/sekundarni ICSI.

----------


## Bab

joj, tikki moja...
ja mogu ciljat 4 života al neću od toga imat koristi :Sad: 
al šta je tu je...nadam se opet zimskom (dobitnom ) postupku koji će nadam se rezultirati bebicom.
pusa :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Joj drage moje,ja sam se bas nedavno prijavila tu na forum i citam vase postove i nekad me tak panika ihvati da je to strasno..uvijek kad idem u petrovu mi srce neopisivo lupa..
A nisam jos ni bila na postupku..
ovdje osjecam da me razumijete i ugodno mi je tu..
Svima zelim uskoro bebaca u naucju :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

cure trebam vaditi betu za dva tjedna u petrovoj, pa me zanima gdje to idem: da li u labos bolnice ili u petrovu 3?
i da li se trebam naručiti?

----------


## ježić

> cure trebam vaditi betu za dva tjedna u petrovoj, pa me zanima gdje to idem: da li u labos bolnice ili u petrovu 3?
> i da li se trebam naručiti?


U labos bolnice. Ne terba se naručiti, samo dođeš s uputnicom.

*Bab*, sretno draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

opet jedno glupi pitanje :Smile: 
Sta mm mora imati sa sobom kad cemo ici u postupak ICSI? Nekakvu uputnicu,zdravstvenu? Ili je njegovo samo da se pojavi i to je to
Nisu mi za njega bas nis spominjali pa zato pitam...

----------


## zrinkič

samo se pojavi!!! tamo će mu dat papir s kojim ode u lab!!

----------


## Melem33

Dan curke, mogu ovdje pitati,posto vidim da vas dosta proslo postupak.
Bila sam danas kod doka 7dc, prva M nakon spontanog i rekao mi da slijedeći tjedan dođem po terapiju, 14dc ovog ciklusa.
Sve u redu što je vidio.
Vadila sam hormone prije 2 mjeseca bili svi ok,samo mi se napokon sada TSH spustio ispod 2.
Rekao mi je prije da ne bi išao samnom u stimulirani.
Inače, operirala sam prije 1g miom,sve bi trebalo biti ok.Spontani sam imala 6tjedan i to sam dobila M bez bolova, samo otišlo.Bez kiretraže.
Što me sada dalje sljeduje?

----------


## Konfuzija

Melem, ja sam iza spontanog morala učiniti gomilu pretraga i sada čekam 6. mjesec za postupak, ali je kod mene bila kiretaža, pa je to valjda drugačije. Ti ćeš vjerojatno onda normalno u postupak, kao i svi. Nadam se da će ti se javiti netko kod koga je bila ista situacija. U svakom slučaju, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Hvala Konfuzija,
Pa vjerojatno hocu, cim mi daje tablete vec ovaj ciklus, znaci da bi slijedeci ciklus mogla biti aspiracija.

----------


## prava ovčica

Čitam, pokušavam vas pratiti... ali nekad mi se čini da pišete na švedskom, niš vas ne kužim i to me pravo plaši  :Sad: 

Ufff.... ja trebam info o urologu za mm. Sve potrebne nalaze ima sad samo treba na pregled, imate preporuku za urologa..?

----------


## milasova8

Prava ovcica...potpuno te razumijem jer sam i sama u takvoj situaciji..neki pojmovi su mi skroz strani,ali zato nam je divna roda ru i cure pune podrske tako da cemo se snaci u to ne sumnjam..
A sto se tice urologa mm inace ide ubpolikliniku cedar..ali u je za postupak dovoljan spermiogram,nisu ga trazili nista dodatno..tak da..

----------


## kristina1977

Drage curke,ovih dana počinje sa pikanjem,pa imam par pitanja obzirom da ću si sama davati lmenopure. Obzirom da radim jedan dan ujutro,a drugi popodne, a injekcije moram primati između 17 i 18h,da li ju mogu pripremiti ujutro,a piknut se u traženo vrijeme,jer bi mi puno olakšalo da nemoram miješati ampule na poslu! Ovako bi injekciju imala spremnu pa bi sve bilo jednostavnije i brže!

----------


## Bab

kristina, kolko ja znam injekcije se moraju "friške" davat. Čini mi se da sam jednom u gonalima pročitala da se pripremljena šprica treba iskoristiti unutar sat vremena.
Tako da mislim da ti ova tvoja varijanta ne može proći. Ali sigurno ti piše nešto i u uputama od menopura.
I naravno sretno sa pikanjem i da nam budeš sljedeća petrovska trudnica.

----------


## sanja001

Pozdrav kristina1977 i dobro nam dosla
Sto se tice prijevemenog mjesanja, menopuri se moraju koristiti friski. Ja sam sebe pikala na poslu. Zakljucala bi se u WC sa svojom kutijicom, zmuckala sve sto treba i piknula se.
Probaj pitati sestre u petrovoj da ti daju otopala od gonala, oni se nalaze u inekciji pa je zgodnije za koristit od menopurovog otapala.

----------


## prava ovčica

> Prava ovcica...potpuno te razumijem jer sam i sama u takvoj situaciji..neki pojmovi su mi skroz strani,ali zato nam je divna roda ru i cure pune podrske tako da cemo se snaci u to ne sumnjam..
> A sto se tice urologa mm inace ide ubpolikliniku cedar..ali u je za postupak dovoljan spermiogram,nisu ga trazili nista dodatno..tak da..


Ma užasno me strah da ću ja nešto zabrljati, zaboraviti, pogrešno shvatiti, a zapisujem sve redom.... ufffff, ode pritisak...
Mi odlučili na Rebro kod urologa, valjda će nas primiti kroz nekih 20-ak dana.
I sad to sve veže sto pitanja, ak mm dobije nekakvu terapiju smije li ju piti bez odobrenja doktora iz Petrove??
A što je sa mnom, ja sam dobila svoje nalaze (CB, hormoni), trebam li ja sa svojim nalazima kod svog ginekologa?
Jer ak nešt nije u redu možda i meni treba nekakva terapija?
Ili čekam termin u Petrovoj da tamo doktor sve čekira?

Ma lost and confused...

----------


## milasova8

Prava ovcica,
Dali ste dobili indikaciju od MPO doktora za posjet urologu? Jer kazem ti da moj bije bio uopce kod urologa nakon spermiograma a moj MPO doktor me nije nista ni trazio..sad ne znam,da li je obvezan pregled urologa ili...?
A ako su ti brisevi gotovi najbolje da s nalazima odes kod svoje ginekologice..meni je moja rekla da buduci da su moji nalazi uredni da muz ne mora raditi nikakve briseve..
Stvarno sve to zbunjuje..
Bit ce sve ok,snaci cete se ne sumnjam

----------


## prava ovčica

Jep... dr sve fino napisao što trebamo odraditi, ja samo hormone i CB, a mm sve i svašta pa sa svim nalazima
urologu. No vjerujem da je to sve individualno, mm je imao operacije kao mali pa vjerojatno zato...
Znači trebala bi ginekologu... da, lakše se naručiti kod presidentea Josipovića neg kod ove moje, ali budem probala.

----------


## milasova8

A ako su ti nalazi uredni onda ne moras..
Ovisi,ja nisam mogla izdrzat cut misljenje pa sam otisla...

----------


## Melem33

Vratila se iz petrove bogatija za hrpu gonala, cetroide i ovitrele...
E sada, gonale cu primati 2komada, kao da nije potpuno stimulirani...
Ja sam bila uvjerena da idem bez stimulacije,a sada ovak ne znam na kaj idem...polustimulirani?

----------


## Charlie

To je stimulirani, samo kratki protokol. 2 Gonala dnevno je uobicajena pocetna doza. Sretno!!!

----------


## strategija

Znači Melem33 krećeš! Držim figice, sretno!!!

----------


## milasova8

:Very Happy: Melem33, sretno!!!!

----------


## Melem33

Aha krecem,
Kada je sestra izvadila van kutije s injekcijama,jedna hrpetina i jedna manja, ja pokupila manju i krenula, a sestra zamnom i ova je vasa...ja onako blam, zar sve to?
Prvo mi jedna doktorica htijela dati 3komada gonala dnevno, ali dosao moj V. i rekao da samo 2.

Eto..sto me sve ceka....

----------


## kristina1977

Danas dobila M,od sutra sam pikalica,nadam se da će sve dobro proći budući da ću si sama davati injekcije. 8dan moram se pojaviti u petrovoj,dali trebam nositi kakvu uputnicu ili ne?

----------


## bili

> Danas dobila M,od sutra sam pikalica,nadam se da će sve dobro proći budući da ću si sama davati injekcije. 8dan moram se pojaviti u petrovoj,dali trebam nositi kakvu uputnicu ili ne?


Draga Kristina1977 ja sam bila u ponedjeljak prvi puta na ultrazvuku na 7dan ciklusa, nisam trebala nikakvu uputnicu samo dođeš i veliš tamo sestri Ivi da si došla na prvi ultrazvuk i da ti je 8 dan ciklusa (tako sam barem ja), došla sam oko 8 pa sam malo čekala ali ništa strašno, nakon toga poslali me vaditi krv za estradiol i tamo sam bila brzo gotova stvarno. Držim ti palčeve za pikanje i ja sam to radila sama (još samo danas i sutra štoperica), nije tako strašno kako sam mislila s obzirom da nisam mogla vidjeti igle ali sve za viši cilj.  :Smile:  želim ti puno puno sreće  :Smile:  
A i ja imam pitanje s obzirom da sam zaboravila pitati sestru Irenu - danas imam zadnji decapeptyl i 1 gonal, sutra navečer u 21.30 štoperica i ponedjeljak prije 8 u punoj spremi sa dragim u petrovu, znači sutra u 17:00 nema više decapeptila i gonala to je danas to? Molim vas za pomoć petak je i već kasno i nemogu nikog dobiti telefonom. Puno hvala unaprijed.

----------


## BigBlue

Linalena više nije u mogućnosti voditi listu koju je preuzela *geceta*, a ja ću uskočiti gdje i kad mogu. 

S obzirom da su se i kod naše gecete promijenile okolnosti, pa će imati puno manje vremena i nije u mogućnosti pratiti vas po svim pdf-ovima klinika, lijepo vas molim da joj pomognete i da se za uključivanje na liste javite na odbrojavanje ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-Odbrojavanje-2-2012.

Hvala!

----------


## Snekica

> A i ja imam pitanje s obzirom da sam zaboravila pitati sestru Irenu - danas imam zadnji decapeptyl i 1 gonal, sutra navečer u 21.30 štoperica i ponedjeljak prije 8 u punoj spremi sa dragim u petrovu, znači sutra u 17:00 nema više decapeptila i gonala to je danas to? Molim vas za pomoć petak je i već kasno i nemogu nikog dobiti telefonom. Puno hvala unaprijed.


Ako ti nije drugačije rečeno, onda ne. I meni je bilo tako u Petrovoj. Na dan štoperice samo štoperica. Sretno!

----------


## bili

> Ako ti nije drugačije rečeno, onda ne. I meni je bilo tako u Petrovoj. Na dan štoperice samo štoperica. Sretno!


da tako sam i mislila, ma mislim da mi je čak i rekla ali moje uzbuđenje je raslo pa sam se sva smotala  :Smile:  puno puno hvala!

----------


## bili

> Aha krecem,
> Kada je sestra izvadila van kutije s injekcijama,jedna hrpetina i jedna manja, ja pokupila manju i krenula, a sestra zamnom i ova je vasa...ja onako blam, zar sve to?
> Prvo mi jedna doktorica htijela dati 3komada gonala dnevno, ali dosao moj V. i rekao da samo 2.
> 
> Eto..sto me sve ceka....


draga Melem33 tako sam i ja slično odigrala kad sam vidjela cijelu hrpetinu koju je izvadila mislim da mi se tisuću upitnika prikazalo iznad glave  :Smile:  a sad od svega toga ostala mi samo 2 gonala i 1 decapetpyl ostalo sve završilo u trbuščiću koji trenutno izgleda ko sito sa svim tim točkicama po sebi  :Smile:  sretno!!!!!

----------


## kristina1977

Evo obavila i ja prvo pikanje,nije bilo ni tako strašno,zapravo vrlo jednostavno. Da li uvijek mora biti u isto vrijeme,ili koja minuta prije ili poslije?

----------


## Sneki41

Bokic curke! Procitala sam sve vase postove od prve do zadnje stranice, fantasticno je kako sve izgleda ljepse I jednostavnije kad citam kako se savjetujete i pomazete si... Ja se spremam prvi put na IVF, narucena u 10. mj. kod dr. Streleca. Godine su me "stisle"(41) pa sam u uzasnom strahu kako to sve bude islo. MM i ja se vec 8 godina intenzivno "trudimo" ali nista. Nedavno sam imala tuboovarijaski apsces i doktor mi je na zadnjoj kontroli rekao da sad vise nemamo sto cekati nego pravac - IVF. Citam vase postove i nekako mi je lakse...

----------


## tikki

Pa koja minuta ne igra baš neku ulogu... Meni su rekli unutar nekih pola sata - sat da bi trebalo se pikati, tako da se ja toga držim

----------


## milasova8

Sneki41, dobro nam dosla!! Evo,mi smo.isto u 10 mj.u postupku oa eto :Smile:  Mozda se i sretnemo..
Sretno!!!!

----------


## Melem33

Bili  :Smile: 
Super mi je kada citam kako vam to pikanje samo tako ide..pa lakse cekam svoje prvo.
Jesi t i dobila taj dec...koji spominjes,meni na papiru pise,ali su se predomislili,pa krecem 2dc i imam te gonale..ok.to mi jasno, ali sto radim s ceTrotidom, imam 4komada i ne pise nista, doduse papir po danima je kod njih,jer imed na pikanje k njima.
??

----------


## bili

> Bili 
> Super mi je kada citam kako vam to pikanje samo tako ide..pa lakse cekam svoje prvo.
> Jesi t i dobila taj dec...koji spominjes,meni na papiru pise,ali su se predomislili,pa krecem 2dc i imam te gonale..ok.to mi jasno, ali sto radim s ceTrotidom, imam 4komada i ne pise nista, doduse papir po danima je kod njih,jer imed na pikanje k njima.
> ??


ako ideš na pikanje k njima onda će ti oni sve objasnit tamo, ja sam dobila jedan papir sa rasporedom sa sobom s obzirom da sam iz Varaždina i rekla sam da ću u Varaždinu primati injekcije odnosno davati si ih sama nakon što vidim kako to ide. stvarno ne znam za taj lijek jer ga ja nisam imala. ako uzimaš lijekove sa sobom uzmi i taj pa će ti sve objasniti. Inače pišem ti iz kreveta, moja apiracija je danas bila dosta bolna, nisam inače cendrava ali moram priznati da sam pustila i suze. Ali izvadili su 6 lijepih jajašca pa se isplatilo i  vidjeti ćemo sutra oko 10 kako stvari stoje. Samo nek se oni lijepo tamo u lab-u druže i vole sa suprugovim spermićima kroz noć pa da dočekam dobre vijesti sutra  :Smile:   :Love:  Imala sam odlično društvo u sobi i ako su cure ovdje na forumu ovim putem hvala im za svaku riječ ohrabrenja.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> ako ideš na pikanje k njima onda će ti oni sve objasnit tamo, ja sam dobila jedan papir sa rasporedom sa sobom s obzirom da sam iz Varaždina i rekla sam da ću u Varaždinu primati injekcije odnosno davati si ih sama nakon što vidim kako to ide. stvarno ne znam za taj lijek jer ga ja nisam imala. ako uzimaš lijekove sa sobom uzmi i taj pa će ti sve objasniti. Inače pišem ti iz kreveta, moja apiracija je danas bila dosta bolna, nisam inače cendrava ali moram priznati da sam pustila i suze. Ali izvadili su 6 lijepih jajašca pa se isplatilo i  vidjeti ćemo sutra oko 10 kako stvari stoje. Samo nek se oni lijepo tamo u lab-u druže i vole sa suprugovim spermićima kroz noć pa da dočekam dobre vijesti sutra   Imala sam odlično društvo u sobi i ako su cure ovdje na forumu ovim putem hvala im za svaku riječ ohrabrenja.


*Bili*  Čestitam ti na svemu do sada...To je lijepi broj jajašaca...Sutra nam obavezno javi kako je prošlo...Sretno...Ja sam još u isčekivanju,al eto i toga...

----------


## Mary123

Cure može pomoć....Kad ja idem na punkciju dali mora suprug imati kakvu uputnicu za sebe il dobije tamo???Hvalaaaa

----------


## tikki

Mary123, tvoja uputnica sve pokriva. TM ćel dobiti neku internu plavu uputnicu s kojom ide dati uzorak  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Bili...
Hrabrosti jedna...  :Smile: 
Jedva cekam da cujem sto se dlje dogadja s tvojih 6 velicanstevnih.
Kako si?
Reci mi tko radi aspiraciju, tvoj dok ili biolog?
Inace, drustvo u sobi je uvijek najveca potpora.

----------


## Melem33

Htv2 curke

----------


## Sneki41

Sad sam dosla doma, kaj je bilo na Htv2?

----------


## milasova8

In medias res,rasprava o novom prijedlogu zakona o MPO

----------


## Sneki41

Odgledala! Strasno, vise od pola emisije "embrij Kreso" mlati li ga mlati...

----------


## bili

Evo javljam friške novosti kako kaže Melem33 od mojih 6 veličanstvenih 3 su oplođena i za sada se lijepo razvijaju. Sutra oko 10 moram zvati da vidimo kad će biti transfer  :Smile:  Uh na pravom smo putu za sad  :Smile:  još da me prestane boljeti trbuh od aspiracije bilo bi super  :Smile: ))))

----------


## milasova8

Draga bili,sretno!!!
To je jako lijepa vijest..navijam za trojceke.. :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

> Evo javljam friške novosti kako kaže Melem33 od mojih 6 veličanstvenih 3 su oplođena i za sada se lijepo razvijaju. Sutra oko 10 moram zvati da vidimo kad će biti transfer  Uh na pravom smo putu za sad  još da me prestane boljeti trbuh od aspiracije bilo bi super ))))


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
najslađe vijesti danas.

Bili šapni mi, tko radi aspiraciju?
Please..

----------


## Kadauna

*Dođite u ZG 28.04. na ovu akciju ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST koja se tiče upravo vas i svih nas:

ajmo cure i dečki pokazati svoje neslaganje sa zakonom, ajmo pokazati da nas NEPLODNE ima, ajmo dati neplodnima podršku!

akcija ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST JE  u subotu, 28.04. u ZAgrebu/Trg Bana Jelačića + Cvjetni Trg, daljnje pojedinosti ovdje: 
*
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73032-A...reb-28-04-2012

 i šaljite na facebook, šaljite obavijest mailovima, povedite mame,  tate, bake, sestre, braću, prijatelje, kumove, susjede......

----------


## kristina1977

Danas mi je 4dan kako primam menopure,ali ja nemam nikakvih simptoma,da li je to normalno? Brinem se da lijekovi ne djeluju!

----------


## bili

*Melem33* meni je aspiraciju radila visoka doktorica s dugom plavom kosom prezime počinje s J, predstavila se ali ja sam bila sva zbunjena pa nisam zapamtila nažalost prezime, pa nek mi netko pomogne tko zna prezime..jako je draga bila stvarno ko i svi u sali uz riječi ohrabrenja i potpore i držanja za ruku. ekipa za 10  :Smile: 
*Kristina1977* ja sam krenula 25dc sa decapeptylom i zapravo osim jačih bolova prvi dan menstruacije nisam imala nikakvih promjena ili simptoma sve do 7 dana ciklusa kad sam počela osjećati napuhavanje trbuha i lagana pikanja u jajnicima. Muž veli da sam imala promjene raspoloženja ali ja se toga ne sijećam  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tikki

Kristina, ne brini... ja sam jednom vrlo rano osjetila zatezanje u jajnicima, a jednom tek koji dan prije punkcije, a oba puta sam ok reagirala. 5 dc je još rano za neke simptome, folikulići su još mali.

Melem, aspiraciju radi doktor. Cure su mi rekle da vrčić radi obično svojim pacjenticama (to nije provjerena info), a drugi doktori se obično dogovore pa radi tko je dežuran ili tako nekako.

----------


## Melem33

Thnx cure,
Voljela bi da mi je radi Vrcic.
Postojale su 3 teske situacije u mom zivotu kada sam pokucala tom doktoru na vrata, doslovce pala s neba i tada je prvo bio covjek, a onda doktor.
Tako da je polozio onaj najbitniji test kod mene, a to je povjerenje.
Ok, povjerenje i cinjenica da niti jedan dok nema tako njeznu ruku, pomaze.

----------


## bili

prema mojem iskustvu muški ginekolozi su uvijek bili nježniji nego žene....neznam zašto je to tako barem bi one trebale znati kako se osjećamo....

----------


## bili

Drage moje suborke, upravo sam saznala da se moje mrvice drže i da je sutra transfer  :Smile:  ne znam dal sam više sretna ili me je sve više strah  :Smile: )))

----------


## milasova8

Juupiiii!!! Bili!!!
Budi sretna,vesel bez straha,misli pozitivno i bit ce ok..
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Bili  :Smile: 
Cekamo sutrasnje vijesti...  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Ma baš gledam na odbrojavanju pa vidim da Petrova nema niti jednu trudnicu ove godine. To stvarno nije uredu...
*Bili* sretno sutra!

----------


## milasova8

Ajmo Petrova!!! U napad za prvu trudnicu u 2012..
Nemojte mene cekat do 10 mj..hehehe

----------


## Ayan

bili držim fige!  :Very Happy: 
mi sutra idemo vaditi betu, pa bi mogli malo promijeniti statistiku.

----------


## milasova8

Ayan  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123, tvoja uputnica sve pokriva. TM ćel dobiti neku internu plavu uputnicu s kojom ide dati uzorak


Hvala *tikki*. A kada otvaram košuljicu?
*Bili* Tebi želim puno sreće....Ja se nadam tvome uspjehu i drago mi je zbog tebe,čekamo vijesti....Ostatku cura želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta i da sve prođe uspješno. :Wink:

----------


## Ayan

> Hvala *tikki*... A kada otvaram košuljicu?...


meni su otvorili kad sam prvi puta išla na folikulometriju, nosila sam kopije sve prikupljene dokumentacije + uputnica za bolničko liječenje, i onda su mi otvorili košuljicu.
također su me tražili jedino da zadnji nalaz od doktorice kod koje idemo na mpo bude original, i taj nalaz su mi vratili zajedno s otpusnim pismom na dan inseminacije.

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svima, ja sretno stigla kući s tri mrvice na mjestu  :Smile:  sve je prošlo u najboljem redu, stvarno transfer je totalno bezbolan, prođe i prije nego shvatiš što se zapravo događa. Ayan šaljem veliko  :Heart:  za veliku betu i popravak naše statistike, mi vjerujemo u tebe  :Smile:  
Od svih 6 jajnih stanica 2 su bile prezrele, 1 je bila malo deformirana ali 3 su bile super i te mrvice su sad u meni. Nadam se da će se održati...ma barem jedna ako Bog da....  :Smile:  pusa

----------


## milasova8

Bili,cuvaj svoje mrvice!!

Upravo sam dobila nalaz AMH, 3,4 ug/ L.
Molim Vas jel to dobro ili lose?

----------


## tikki

Milasova, 3,4 nije baš naj naj... upućuje na smanjenu rezervu JS, čemu može biti posljedica da se stimulacijom ne dobije baš puno JS. Ima tema na potpomognutoj baš o AMH, pa da tu nezachatavamo javi se tamo (a i cure imaju dosta iskustvapa će ti znati više reči).

Bili, sretno!

Mary123, meni su jednom otvorili na prvoj folikulometriji, ostale pute ranije (sad su mi otvorili kad sam po lijekove došla) jer sam imalansve uputnice imdokumente sa sobom.

----------


## tikki

Hm, sad sam skužila da su u pitanju ug/l a ne pmol... tak da možda i nije zapravo loše. Moj nalaz je bui u pmol pa su drugačije referentne vrijednosti.

----------


## kristina1977

Pozdrav svima,ja sutra idem na ultrazvuk pa držite fige da sve bude u redu,baš sam uzbuđena i javim se sa vijestima.
Bili čuvaj svoje mrvice inadam se da će se barem jedna ugnjezditi!

----------


## milasova8

> Hm, sad sam skužila da su u pitanju ug/l a ne pmol... tak da možda i nije zapravo loše. Moj nalaz je bui u pmol pa su drugačije referentne vrijednosti.


tikki,baš sam preračunala u pmolu bi to bilo 24,5!! tak da e to dobro :Smile: ..sad mi je lakše...

kristina1977 držimo fige: :Smile: )

----------


## Melem33

Bili,
Bravo  :Smile: 
Sada samo opusteno...kada su ti rekli vaditi prvu betu?

----------


## Ayan

cure u koje vrijeme ste zvale petrovu da javite ishod bete?
zovem ih od jučer i nikako ih ne mogu dobiti.

bili držim fige. :Smile:

----------


## kristina1977

Evo vratila se sa prvog ultrazvuka,folikuli su vel.12,13 da li je to dobro? Bio je prof.V i bio je tih pa ga pola nisam razumjela,ali sestra mi je rekla da je dobro za osmi dan ciklusa! Vadila sam krv i moram zvati za rezultate poslije 13h . Zašto se vadi estradiol,šta se iz toga vidi?

----------


## frka

cure, jeste li danas u Petrovoj našle letke o akciji Zajedno za plodnost?

----------


## kristina1977

Jesam vidjela sam ih na stoliću u čekaoni!

----------


## Kadauna

dolazite li na šetnju ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST sutra na Trg Bana Jelačića u ZG?

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo vratila se sa prvog ultrazvuka,folikuli su vel.12,13 da li je to dobro? Bio je prof.V i bio je tih pa ga pola nisam razumjela,ali sestra mi je rekla da je dobro za osmi dan ciklusa! Vadila sam krv i moram zvati za rezultate poslije 13h . Zašto se vadi estradiol,šta se iz toga vidi?


evo ti ovdje na temu nešto o tome: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54647-Estradiol-u-IVF

može se zaključiti na broj zrelih folikula, koliko ih imaš, jel doktor što rekao? I jel vi dobivate te nalaze kad vadite estradiol ili oni to zadrže u bolnici? Dr. V je dr. Vrčić pretpostavljam?

milasova8, tvoj nalaz spada u zadovoljavajuću plodnost, to je ok ali zar vam na nalazu ništa ne piše, nema referentnih vrijednosti?

----------


## milasova8

uglavnom,u subotu dolazim ali oko 13 sati na žalost,jer imam ispit na faksu u 11: :Smile: )
ali dođem do štanda...

na nalazu piše ref.vrijednost od 2-8

----------


## bili

> Bili,
> Bravo 
> Sada samo opusteno...kada su ti rekli vaditi prvu betu?


Samo opušteno znam...ma bit će kako treba biti  :Smile:  Betu trebam vaditi za 14 dana od dana transfera.

----------


## bili

> cure u koje vrijeme ste zvale petrovu da javite ishod bete?
> zovem ih od jučer i nikako ih ne mogu dobiti.
> 
> bili držim fige.


Draga Ayan, ne znam da li si u međuvremenu dobila nekog iz Petrove za betu, meni su rekli da zovem biologa na 01/4604-763, htjela sam te pitati za ishod ali mislim da vidim u potpisu ........ :Sad:  nisam pogriješila?

----------


## Ayan

> Draga Ayan, ne znam da li si u međuvremenu dobila nekog iz Petrove za betu, meni su rekli da zovem biologa na 01/4604-763, htjela sam te pitati za ishod ali mislim da vidim u potpisu ........ nisam pogriješila?


uspjela sam dobiti danas oko pol dva.
dobila sam termin za konzultacije tek 19.6., ali nema veze, do tada ćemo probati s kućnim radinostima, pa ćemo vidjeti kaj će biti.

da, beta je negativna, ali to je tako, moram priznati da su se više ražalostili ljudi oko mene, osobito mm, nažalost postoje stvari na koje ne možemo utjecati. prihvatiš i kreneš dalje.
a i znala sam da nije dobro kaj sam taj dan vidjela marka grubnića iz tramvaja, (šala mala, moramo se smijati i šaliti bit će nam lakše).

btw, sad očekujem od tebe da popraviš statistiku na temi.  :Love:

----------


## bili

Samo pozitiva draga Ayan to nam je najbitnije  :Smile:  a moram priznati da sam se dobro nasmijala na ovaj komentar napisan sitnim slovima hahahahhahahahahahahahah 
 :Laughing:

----------


## inada

*mimi81* isprazni inbox

----------


## kristina1977

Danas obavila ultrazvuk,sutra štoperica,a u srijedu aspiracija. Imam jedno pitanje,u koliko sati se daje štoperica,zaboravila sam pitati? U koliko sati ste imale aspiraciju,meni je doktor rekao u 14H,nisam znala da je tako kasno?

----------


## mimi81

> *mimi81* isprazni inbox


Jesam

----------


## Ayan

*kristina1977* ja sam dobila štopericu u utorak u 22 h, a inseminacija je bila u četvrtak u 10.30.

----------


## kristina1977

Sad sam zvala sestru Irenu, i ponovo pitala jer mi je bilo sumnjivo da je aspiracija popodne,a ono trebam se javiti u 7:30 dobro da sam zvala!

----------


## bili

> Sad sam zvala sestru Irenu, i ponovo pitala jer mi je bilo sumnjivo da je aspiracija popodne,a ono trebam se javiti u 7:30 dobro da sam zvala!


Vidiš da sestra Irena sve zna  :Smile:  jesam ti rekla  :Smile:  držim palčeve da sve bude ok, da budu velike, zdrave i jake j.stanice i da čim manje boli...samo opušteno draga i svakako se javi kad budeš mogla. Ekipa na 1. katu je super i probaj se čim više opustiti. Ja vjerujem da će sve biti super!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## bili

Danas mi je 23 dc ciklusa, do sad sam se super osijećala, malo probadanje u donjem dijelu trbuha i jajnika ali dr. mi je rekla da nema na to panike, jučer me je počela boljeti glava i mislim da me danas malo podmuklo boli trbuh sve mi to smrdi na vješticu ali mi se čini prerano jer meni uvijek kasni, ciklusi prirodni mi nikad nisu ispod 35 dana....jel moguće da prasica nagovješta svoj dolazak već????  :Sad: (

----------


## Melem33

Bili, nemoj si to raditi.
Znas da su simptomi za vjesticu, gotovo u dlaku isti kao i kada si T.
Polako, nemoj tako negativno misliti, znam da cu ja biti ista kao i ti za kratko vrijeme,ali bori se protiv toga.

----------


## kristina1977

Vratila se ,danas je bila aspiracija,no dobila sam samo 1 jajnu stanicu :Crying or Very sad: sve stalo prazni folikuli. Aspiracija nije bila bolna,samo sšto me sada rastura trbuh. Sutra oko 10 zovem da vidim dali se oplodila. Znam da su šanse male no ja se i dalje nadam!

----------


## milasova8

Kristina sami pozitivno razmisljaj,pozitivne misli su jako mocne..govori sama sebi da ce se oploditi!.. Drzim fige i mislim pozitivno :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Kristina, mislimo na tebe!  Biti ce sve ok, samo pozitiva u razmisljanju...  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Draga Kristina i ja mislim na tebe..samo pozitivno draga, i ta jedna je dovoljna za čudo :Smile:  danas svi mene "filaju" s pozitivom pa je i ja šaljem malo tebi. Odmaraj puno i misli pozitivno!!!

----------


## tikki

Kristina, nadam se da će baš ta jedna biti dobitna!

----------


## kristina1977

Upravo saznala,oplodila se ,transfer u subotu,nadam se da je ta jedna dobitna!

----------


## milasova8

ta mora biti dobitna,draga kristina1977!!!!
navijam da se primi !!!!!
Nadam se da si sada puno mirnija kad si to saznala :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Kristina,
dobitna je dobitna...jedna, ali vrijedna  :Smile: .
To je to.

Ja se polako spremam, nadam se da će mi 1dc biti ponedjeljak, da me ne kači vikend.
Tako da od utorka krećem s pikicama.
E sada dan simo tamo  :Smile:  više nisam u ništa sigurna...ali biti će.
Polako se spremam , da više ne idem na job, otvaram bolovanje(ionako mi je firma pred raspadom).

----------


## bili

Draga Kristina bravo!!!! Odlično, baš mi je drago  :Smile:  Melem još malo i tvoje slatke brige oko pikanja počinju  :Smile:  Ma sve će biti super. Samo pozitiva  :Smile:  tralalalalalallalalallala  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

*kristina* bravo za mrvicu što se oplodila! Jedna ali vrijedna :Smile: 
*melem* nadam se da će tvoje bolovanje trajati još godinu i 9mj :Smile: 
*bili* kako si ti? Kad betu vadiš?

----------


## Melem33

*Strategija* :Smile: 
Ma hoce,potrajat ce  :Smile: ...di je smajlic novopecenog optimiste  :Smile: 

A da vam se pohvalim, znam da su sanse male, malo me i ff zeza, ali sve nekako mislim pa nije valjda...
Onak, po temp ne bi bilo..ali sise me ubijaju vec duze vrijeme...
Ah, kakva bi bila kada ne bi barem malo sumnjala  :Smile: 
Stecene navike se tesko odreci.. :Laughing:

----------


## bili

Hej strategija trebala bi vaditi u četvrtak..još tjedan dana....dani mi tako sporo prolaze...

----------


## Melem33

*Bili*
Ja ti se divim, bas se pitam kako cu ja to izdrzati... :Cool:

----------


## bili

Joooj molim te naoružaj se knjigama, filmovima svime što voliš da ne poludiš  :Smile:  ja idem od ponedjeljak na posao, radim u uredu nemam teški posao fizički pa malo barem da rasteretim mozak i da mi dani brže prođu al sam im zabranila strogo da me živciraju jer se inače pakiram natrag doma   :Smile: )))

----------


## milasova8

hahahaha, bili, zabranila si im da te živciraju..hahahaha...baš sam se nasmijala dobro...
kad ti je beta?

----------


## Melem33

Ja ostajem doma, biti ce to najduzih 14 dana..ali neka, samo da dodje do njih..dalek je to put.

----------


## tikki

Ja sam prvi put nakon transfera ostala doma skoro cijeli tjedan, poslje sve krace i krace... ali mislim da nema tu pravila. 

E cure, jel netko zna, rade li punkcije nedjeljom? Znam da kad sam bila na prvom transferu da su neke cure imale punkciju, i mislim da je to bila nedjelja, ali se ne mogu sjetiti toočno..

----------


## strategija

Što se mirovanja nakon transfera stvarno nema pravila. Ja sam prvi put 2tj mirovala pa ništa, drugi put sam odmah išla raditi pa je bilo uspješno a treći put sam ostala doma ali nisam mirovala i ništa....
Rade u Petrovoj punkcije i transfere nedjeljom a mislim i praznikom :Smile:

----------


## kristina1977

Uspješno odrađen transfer,nadam se da će biti uspješan!

----------


## Ayan

*kristina1977* popravi statistiku za petrovu! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja001

> Ja sam prvi put nakon transfera ostala doma skoro cijeli tjedan, poslje sve krace i krace... ali mislim da nema tu pravila. 
> 
> E cure, jel netko zna, rade li punkcije nedjeljom? Znam da kad sam bila na prvom transferu da su neke cure imale punkciju, i mislim da je to bila nedjelja, ali se ne mogu sjetiti toočno..


Pozdrav cure,
u petrovoj sve rade i nedeljom. Uvjek imaju dezurnog doktora i biologa koji taj dan radi. Ja sam u ovom postupku imala punkciju u nedelju i bilo je to dosta dobro iskustvo jer je bolnica nekako bila mirnija

----------


## bili

> hahahaha, bili, zabranila si im da te živciraju..hahahaha...baš sam se nasmijala dobro...
> kad ti je beta?


hahhahaha tako je nema živciranja  :Smile:  beta je u četvrtak još malo, mada mislim da sad dolazi naaajdulji tjedan u mom životu  :Smile:  jel ima smisla vaditi dan, dva ranije???? :Idea:

----------


## milasova8

Vjerujem ti..mi se trudimo doma vec ohoho i svaki put dan dva prije neg sto trebam dobit svakih 5 min.trcim na wc da provjerim jel stigla,strasno..tak da vjerujem da je tebi jos gore..ali samo se treba zanimat drugim stvarima ,a tebi dobro ide..
A sto se tice vadenja bete ranije na forumu sam citala da to rade cure..e sad,neke ti i testic kupe prije bete...
Uf,vjerujem da si nestrpljiva..ali jos malo pa ce tebi beta bit ogromna!!!!

----------


## pilek

Drage curke...vidim da ste aktivne!!!! Ja dobila klomifene od treceg do sednog dana ciklusa po 100mg pa me zanima dal ste pile to odjednom ili jer mi nisu nis rekli a ja zbunjola nisam pitala. I kak je to djelovalo na vas???

----------


## Bab

pilek,
ja sam klomifene uvijek pila odjednom i uvijek su se folikulići fino razvili tak da nemoj brinut.
Ja sam ih pila ujutru.
Od njih sam imala promjene raspoloženja...od histeričnog smijeha do takve živčanosti da sam se ja već prepala za svoje mentalno zdravlje. I imala sam užasne napadaje vrućine...ko prave valunge...
Ali prođe to sve kad ih prestaneš pit.
I da, meni je klomifen užasno stanjivao endometrij...
Možda kad čitaš izgleda grozno...ali vjeruj mi nije baš tak strašno.
Strašnije mi je bilo to što mi se niti jednom klomifenska js nije oplodila...to me bolilo više od svega.
Sretno i dobitno u tvom postupku.
A ja se upravo spremam u našu petrovu na folikulometriju.
Danas mi je 10 dc.
Pusa svima, tikki vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

bili ja sam imala transfer isti dan kad i ti samo na SD i kod nas se beta vadi 12 dan tako da mislim da možeš ranije na betu ja idem sutra.
sretno za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Bab, ljepoto, sretno!

----------


## Mery13

Samoborko moja sretno na ultrazvuku~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Bab, došla sam da ti poželim puno sreće i da ovaj put skačemo svih 9 mj.! Mislim na tebe!!!  :Zaljubljen: 
Ostalima u akciji također sretno!!!

----------


## bili

> bili ja sam imala transfer isti dan kad i ti samo na SD i kod nas se beta vadi 12 dan tako da mislim da možeš ranije na betu ja idem sutra.
> sretno za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~


Nadam se da će tvoja beta biti velika, ja se iskreno od jučer navečer svojoj ni ne nadam jer su počeli bolovi ogromni u trbuhu i grčevi..mislim da vještica najavljuje svoj dolazak u velikom stilu..ako neću prokrvarit do sutra, idem na vađenje bete...nekako sam si raspoloženjem u skladu s vremenom vani...  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

Bili moja nemoj tako!! Budi mi sretna i pozitivna a to su ti bas simptomi trudnoce :Smile:  tak da glavu gore i uzivaj sa svojim mrvama

----------


## Sneki41

Zasto kad imamo takve simptome odmah smo sigurne da je vjestica "na vratima"? Uh! Sad ce nas Bili razuvjeriti! Bili drzi se, rekli smo samo pozitiva! veeelika pusa!!!

----------


## Mery13

bili draga i mene ti buba bušica ne stalno ali tu i tamo pa onda odvali krvnički minutu i onda nestane sva ta bol...ma sve je to normalno...drži se pusa :Kiss:

----------


## Melem33

dan, krenuo neki spoting, toliko sitan da ajde , pozurujem da dodje, tako da mogu reci sutra da mi je 2dc i da krenem  :Smile: 
Eto, toliko o nestrpljivosti  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Pozz cure...Evo ja stigla iz Zagreba sa 25 gonala...Doktor kaže da sam mlada pa mi nije puno davao a sada ćemo vidjeti učinak...Sada jedva čekam da dođe vještica!Još mjesec dana...grrrr

----------


## bili

> Pozz cure...Evo ja stigla iz Zagreba sa 25 gonala...Doktor kaže da sam mlada pa mi nije puno davao a sada ćemo vidjeti učinak...Sada jedva čekam da dođe vještica!Još mjesec dana...grrrr


Samo 25 uh blago tebi hahahhahaha  :Laughing:  šalim se malo, jer sam ja cijelu ljekarnu vozila iz Zagreba. znam kako ti je, ja kad sam dobila injekcije svaki dan sam molila Boga da dođe vještica na vrijeme, sad isto tolikom žestinom molim da ne dođe  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Samo 25 uh blago tebi hahahhahaha  šalim se malo, jer sam ja cijelu ljekarnu vozila iz Zagreba. znam kako ti je, ja kad sam dobila injekcije svaki dan sam molila Boga da dođe vještica na vrijeme, sad isto tolikom žestinom molim da ne dođe


Koliko si ih ti dobila?A sada nikak neću moći dočekati da dođe da krenem više....Kada vadiš betu??

----------


## bili

> Koliko si ih ti dobila?A sada nikak neću moći dočekati da dođe da krenem više....Kada vadiš betu??


Ma ja sam dobila svašta neznam točno koliko gonala, ja sam prve dane krenula po 3, pa onda po 2, dobila sam cijeli veliki zapakirani paket, i 2 i pol kutije decapeptyla i štopericu sve u svemu prava mala ljekarna. Ja ću svoju betu vjerojatno vaditi sutra, nekako nemam više strpljenja čekati do četvrtka.  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Bili,ocekujem ogromnu betu sutra :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

bili, jesu prestali "simptomi"? drzimo fige za betu...

----------


## tikki

Bili navijamo za betu!

----------


## kristina1977

Ajmo Bili navijamo za veliku betu!

----------


## bili

Puno, puno  hvala svima, simptomi su onako onako, malo zaboli pa opet pusti, ma neznam ni sama više....ali s obzirom da sam na poslu vrijeme brže prolazi i manje se zamaram s tim  :Smile:  biti će kako treba biti....mislim velika beta hahahahaha  :Smile:  idem popodne pa ću Vam javiti naravno kad saznam rezultat. 
Kristina1977 kako si ti? ništa ne pričaš kako je prošao transfer...

----------


## Sneki41

Bili, samo hrabro! Svi cekamo s tobom....  :Smile:

----------


## kristina1977

Transfer je prošao OK,malo sam odležala i krenula dalje koda ništa nije bilo. Bolova nemam(za sad),a od simptoma su prisutne samo bolne grudi(nadam se da je to dobar znak). Transfer je radio doktor Čanić i imam samo riječi hvale za njega. Embriolog je rejao da su vratiti jedan odličan embrij ali nisu rekli koliko stanica pa ništa neznam,a pošto je bila subota otpusno pismo će mi poslati poštom! Danas mi je 3DPT i još imam pun za izgurati do pozitivne bete :Laughing:  Još ovaj tjedan GO,a onda se vraćam na posao!
Da li su vama na transferu govorili koliko stanični su vam zameci?

----------


## Melem33

Jutros vadila progesteron.2dc
Rekli su mi javit se iza 13h da ce mi reci sto dalje.
Na popisu su mi 2gonala danas u 17h.
A sad ne znam sto ce biti kad nazovem.

----------


## bili

Aha moraš zvati tamo za nalaz i onda će ti reći da li pikaš?ako sam ja dobro shvatila....

----------


## prava ovčica

Cure pomagajte!
Psiholog i pravnik.. ja sam nekako mislila da ćemo to sve odraditi na Šalati, ali ne.
Prvo idemo sa uputnicama za psihologa na Rebro kod Dr Ladike pa onda na Šalatu kod pravnika  :Confused: 
koliko meni na kraju treba uputnica?? 
naručeni za sutra, a ja totalno izgubljena, nije li to sve trebalo biti na jednom mjestu,
tj... jesam li ja to sve dobro shvatila, išao netko na Rebro pa na Šalatu??

----------


## milasova8

Evo mi smo isli u obiteljski centar i tamo obavili i jedno i drugo,ali sigirno ti znam da ti treba uputnica samo za psihologa,a sad dali su oni na razlicitim ili istim lokacijama to ti ne znam rec

----------


## Mary123

> Cure pomagajte!
> Psiholog i pravnik.. ja sam nekako mislila da ćemo to sve odraditi na Šalati, ali ne.
> Prvo idemo sa uputnicama za psihologa na Rebro kod Dr Ladike pa onda na Šalatu kod pravnika 
> koliko meni na kraju treba uputnica?? 
> naručeni za sutra, a ja totalno izgubljena, nije li to sve trebalo biti na jednom mjestu,
> tj... jesam li ja to sve dobro shvatila, išao netko na Rebro pa na Šalatu??


Draga i mi smo ti išli u obiteljski centar...bilo mi je jednostavnije jer se nalazilo oboje na jednom mjestu.Tako da ti neznam za Šalatu ništa...možda ti se ko javi tko zna!

----------


## prava ovčica

jooooj... kako sam ja fulala taj obiteljski centar.
Na forumu nalazim samo info o pravniku i psihologu na jednom mjestu (u mom slučaju Šalati)...
A nema mi druge nego sutra ranije na Rebro, pa ako su nas krivo uputili bris na Šalatu..

Uf uf uf... što bliže termin u nas sve više komplikacija  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

prava ovčica,meni piše na onom popisu šta mi je sve potrebno za IVF gdje mogu obavit ta savjetovanja,čini mi se da piše Šalata..ali sad nemam taj papir kod sebe,doma mi je..

----------


## prava ovčica

Pa da... i ja imam taj papir i piše Šalata, srijedom od 10 - 13h, pravnik i psiholog,
ali kad sam nazvala da se naručim, prvo Rebro dr. Ladika pa onda na Šalatu.
Nit znam kod kojeg pravnika ni di... teta rekla samo dođite kad riješite Rebro.

----------


## Melem33

Ne se zivcirati, sve ces u hodu saznati ovcice.

Eto, dobih nalaz, progesteron je ok i danas dobivam prva dva gonala u 17h.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Melem*, jesi ti prvi puta u postupku? Zašto si vadila progesteron 2. dc, ne vadi li se on nakon ovulacije tek?

----------


## bili

Konfuzija i ja sam vadila sve hormone na 2dc kad sam prikupljala nalaze pa i progesteron...a ne znam...inače vadila sam krv danas i dobila rezultate .....moja beta na 12dpt iznosi 848  :Smile:  sad ću opet u četvrtak da vidim točno kako je na 14 dan pa da javim u Zg, hvala Vam svima na pozitivi  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Bili!!!!! Cestitam od srca!!!! Pa to su dvojceki?!
Uzivaj samo i mirnu trudnocu zelim

----------


## milasova8

Bili,to je iz prve?

----------


## bili

je,je iz prve  :Smile:  joooj strah me veseliti se, sad opet jedva čekam četvrtak da vadim ponovo krv...ko bi rekao da ću se ja tome veseliti  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Bili veseli se!! Ovo je najradosnija vjest!! Ja sam sretn jako zbog vas,bravo!!

----------


## strategija

Bili mislim da nemaš razloga za strah jer beta za 12d ti je fenomenalna! Čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## kristina1977

Joj baš mi je drago Bili,nadam se da ću krenuti tvojim putem,nemogu ti opisati koliko se radujem!
Jesi imala kakve simptome?

----------


## tikki

Bili beta ti je prekrasna! Moglo bi to biti i dvije mrvice  :Smile:  koliko su ti zametaka vratili?

Ovčica, koliko se sjećam mislim da za pravnika ne treba uputnica, mi smo to na šalati u onoj zgradi najbliže rampi išli. Samo smo pokucali na vrata nakon psihologa (tak su nam rekli). 

Melem sretno s pikicama.

----------


## Melem33

> Konfuzija i ja sam vadila sve hormone na 2dc kad sam prikupljala nalaze pa i progesteron...a ne znam...inače vadila sam krv danas i dobila rezultate .....moja beta na 12dpt iznosi 848  sad ću opet u četvrtak da vidim točno kako je na 14 dan pa da javim u Zg, hvala Vam svima na pozitivi



Bili cestitke  :Smile: 
Bas sam sretna  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Puno hvala svima!! Kristina1977 i ja se nadam da ću ugledati uskoro tvoju veliku betu, tikki vratili su mi 3 zametka  :Smile:  a i genetski imam predispozicije za višeplodnu trudnoću jer tata i stic su bili blizanci  :Smile:  ne bunim se samo neka su mi živi i zdravi  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Bili jupiii!!! Fantasticno! Sad samo mirno cekaj sljedecu betu...i samo pozitiva!!!  Pusa!

----------


## miga24

dr ladika je tek od nedavno na rebru. selili su ih sa salate ali ocito ta informacija nije naznacena i na onom papiru kaj se dobije. za nju je potrebna uputnica za pravnika naravno da ne ( pravnik nije doktor jel... :Smile: ).

----------


## Melem33

> *Melem*, jesi ti prvi puta u postupku? Zašto si vadila progesteron 2. dc, ne vadi li se on nakon ovulacije tek?


Jutro,
Tako sam i ja mislila, ali ne, prvo 2dc prije pikice p4, a onda estradiol.
Ne smije ti p4 biti visok izgleda, odnosno u ref. stoji da ti mora biti manji od 3,2.

----------


## sirena28

Jupi!!! bili čestitam!! Super je čitati lijepe vijesti!! školski do kraja želim!!

----------


## prava ovčica

Daklem... bila danas pa evo info za buduće početnice:
- trebaju vam dvije uputnice (za vas i muža)
- faksirati uputnice na 48 11 703
- nazvati sutradan 23 76 390 i tražiti termin
- prvo se ide psihologu na Rebro (nije više sve na Šalati) na ugodan razgovor
- doktorica ispiše nalaz, vratite kartone na šalter i idete dalje
- sljedeća stanica Šalata (zgrada preko puta Medicinskog fakulteta)
- tamo tražite pravnicu Horvat (ili koga vam već kažu)
- pravnica ispiše potvrdu, nasmije se s vama kako je to zapravo besmisleno (te potvrde)
- i gotovo....

Mi smo riješili sve nalaze koje su nas tražili i sljedeću srijedu trebamo u Petrovu, ali mislim da će nam
odgoditi postupak jer neki doktori u Vinogradskoj nisu zaslužili da se tako zovu i nisam dobila sve nalaze koje su
u Vinogradskoj naknadno tražili.. Hladno mi je doktorica rekla da nesmijem na postupak dok ne provjeri nešto i 
da će ona to po hitnom postupku i onda ništa. Onda ja dva tjedna nju tražim, zovem i ona ništa, a kad sam ju 
napokon dobila - ona se mene ne sjeća.... 
Neznam jednostavno što reći dr u Petrovoj, zabrljala sam...

----------


## Sneki41

Prava ovcice, nisi ti nista zabrljala, ak je netko zabrljao onda je to doktorica koja nije odradila svoj posao, koju si nazivala i trazila 2 tjedna i na kraju te se ne sjeca... Sve tako lijepo objasni i kad dodjes u Petrovu, nemoj si nista predbacivati...

----------


## Melem33

ovčico,
što ti nedostaje ili da te pitam što imas?
ja sam svoje papire predala prije 2 tjedna, u postupku sam, znam gdje ih predaješ i mozda ti mogu pomoći.

----------


## prava ovčica

Čovjek bi rekao da su 4 mjeseca i više neg dovoljna za skupiti sve nalaze, ali kad
vas u 2 mj naruče za 5... e tu počinju problemi.
Trebala sam nešto napraviti, istući ju, u najmanju ruku  :Smile: 
Sve ću ja objasniti, ali neće me niti doktor pustiti u postupak dok nju ne riješim.
Imao netko sličnih iskustava, hoće me odgoditi za par tjedana dok ne dobijem
nalaze ili to ide automatski na duze vrijeme?

----------


## Melem33

Zbunjujes me..
Znaci, ti ides u Petrovu, imas sve nalaze koji trebaju s popisa?
Kakve veze ima Vinogradska?
Kakv nalaz ti nedostaje?

----------


## Mary123

*Bili* Čestitam ti od srca....Samo hrabro dalje...Moja mama je trojka pa postoji mogućnosti i kod mene da budu blizanci....Sretnooooo

----------


## Sneki41

Ja sam danas zvala Salatu za psihologa i pravnika, nije vise onaj broj s papira iz Petrove nego automat izvergla novi broj. Tamo vele da faksiras uputnicu za psihologa, za pravnika ne treba (moze biti jedna s oba imena tj. zajednicka) i onda sljedeci dan zvrcnes da ti daju termin...vec mi se sad cini komplicirano a tek kad krenemo k jednom na Rebro pa k drugom na Salatu...ajoj! Nego curke, gdje ste vi radile one cervikalne briseve, jel to kod vaseg ginica ili treba u Petrovu? Moj ginic je neki smotan tip, kaj god ga pitam - nema pojima...

----------


## Mary123

> Ja sam danas zvala Salatu za psihologa i pravnika, nije vise onaj broj s papira iz Petrove nego automat izvergla novi broj. Tamo vele da faksiras uputnicu za psihologa, za pravnika ne treba (moze biti jedna s oba imena tj. zajednicka) i onda sljedeci dan zvrcnes da ti daju termin...vec mi se sad cini komplicirano a tek kad krenemo k jednom na Rebro pa k drugom na Salatu...ajoj! Nego curke, gdje ste vi radile one cervikalne briseve, jel to kod vaseg ginica ili treba u Petrovu? Moj ginic je neki smotan tip, kaj god ga pitam - nema pojima...


Draga sve radiš kod svog ginekologa, i bris i papu isto...ja sm ti psihologa i pravnika obavila u obiteljskom centru pa mi je bilo puno jednostavnije.

----------


## kristina1977

Mi obavili u obiteljskom centru,bez uputnice i čekanja!

----------


## Melem33

Ja sam isto, u jednom jutru bez uputnice obavila u obiteljskom u Preobrazenskoj.
Parkirali u garazi Cvjetnoga i za 45min pili kavu, s dobivenim papirima na suncu.
Papire predala , u postupku sam i sve ok.
Tako da ukoliko imate sumnje da vam papiri nece iz obiteljskog biti prihvaceni, nema straha, nisam ni prva, a ni zadnja, kao sto vidite po curama.

----------


## prava ovčica

> Zbunjujes me..
> Znaci, ti ides u Petrovu, imas sve nalaze koji trebaju s popisa?
> Kakve veze ima Vinogradska?
> Kakv nalaz ti nedostaje?


Imam sve nalaze koje je dr iz Petrove tražio, ali ne napomenuh da imam čvorove u štitnjači i to svake godine
kontroliram - pregled, UZV i hormoni (koji mi btw trebaju i za Petrovu) i sve dosad bilo sve ok. Međutim, sad sam
dopala u ruke nekoj novoj doktorici koja sumnja na nešto i fino me uplašila kako ja ne smijem u postupak dok ona
to ne provijeri, kako nesmijem ostati trudna, ona će to po hitnom postupku riješiti... to je bilo 24.04.
Otada ja nemogu doći do nje... dobila ju jednom da bi mi bezobrazno odbrusila da tko sam ja da ju vijam po bolnici...

Nemogu vam objasniti koliko mi je muka od doktora i svega što mi se događa.
Možda je i bolje da mi dr u Petrovoj odgodi postupak jer sam pod tolikim stresom da to možda nebi bilo niti zdravo..

----------


## Sneki41

Draga ovcica, bas imas peh s tom doktoricom...al nemoj klonuti duhom, sve im lijepo objasni u Petrovoj, bude ti doktor najbolje rekao kako dalje... I nemoj se zivcirati, sve se dogadja s razlogom, tako ja sebi uvijek kazem pa mi bude lakse  :Smile:  
A sto ti je na kraju rekla ta doktorica, kad ce biti gotovi ti dodatni nalazi?

----------


## Sneki41

Mm u petak poslalo mail u Obiteljski centar jer sam ih ja zvala 3 dana za redom uzaludno ali od odgovora na mail ni traga ni glasa. Melem, kako ste dosli do njih i koliko ste cekali da vas naruce?

----------


## milasova8

> Mm u petak poslalo mail u Obiteljski centar jer sam ih ja zvala 3 dana za redom uzaludno ali od odgovora na mail ni traga ni glasa. Melem, kako ste dosli do njih i koliko ste cekali da vas naruce?




i mi smo išli u Obiteljski centar, zvala telefonom odmah mi se javili i naručili nas za neka 3 tjedna..sad baš ne znam koji je broj,bacila sam papirić...

----------


## prava ovčica

> A sto ti je na kraju rekla ta doktorica, kad ce biti gotovi ti dodatni nalazi?


Što mi je rekla, heh... kad sam ju dobila nakon dva i pol tjedna rekla je da se ona ne sjeća mojih nalaza, nek
ja to ponovo dostavim glavnoj sestri da će ponovo pogledati. I jesam. Prekjučer. I otada opet nemogu
doći ni do doktorice ni do sestre. Tako da ništa neznam, ni kad ću na pretrage, ni kad će biti nalazi... 
a voljela bih znati barem datum da znam reći dr u Petrovoj, da možemo okvirno dogovoriti novi datum, ali eto..

----------


## milasova8

O, Bože..ti doktori isto...šta sad to znači prava ovčica, da ti postupak u 6 mj.propada?!

----------


## prava ovčica

Pa vjerojatno jer ovdje još nisam ni došla do doktorice, a kamoli dobila datum da
odradim pretrage, samim tim nebo zna kad će biti nalazi.
Strah me samo da nas ne odgode na nekoliko mjeseci.  :Sad: 
Sve ću znati u srijedu.

----------


## bili

Prava ovčica, a nikako te pretrage ne možeš negdje drugdje obaviti? da ti ne odgode postupak...privatno ili nešto ne znam....
jja danas nisam išla vaditi betu ponovo, u noći me primio strašan proljev i nisam se do nedugo maknula s wc-a, idem sutra ujutra pa makar na sve 4.nadam se samo da je sad sve ok...

----------


## milasova8

bili,ja baš razmišljam o tvojoj beti danas...
bit će ok,ne boj se...i sutra očekujem lijepo duplanje...

----------


## prava ovčica

I to sam provjerila.... te pretrage bi me došle minimalno 1.600 kn, ali ako ne uspijem ništa riješiti do srijede,
nazvat ću tu privatnu kliniku i dogovoriti datume. Nema druge. Ali barem ću znati reći dr u Petrovoj s kojim datumima
možemo očekivati nalaze.

----------


## milasova8

Bolje platit 1600 kn nego da ti.odgode postupak za ko zna koliko mjeseci...uf,uvijek se nesto zakomplicira

----------


## bili

Strašno, veliki je to iznos u svakom slučaju..ne mogu vjerovati koja vještica... sljedeći put kad ju vidiš ima da joj jednu priljepiš i od mene ...nervoza i strah nepotrebno sad kad bi trebala biti opuštena...ne mogu vjerovati kako se igraju našim živcima, ko da nemamo dosta briga i problema ovako i onako i onda očekuješ barem od doktora razumijevanje i potporu i onda se nađe neka takva pa da ti dodatno zakomplicira život.

----------


## bili

Ovčice, moja prijateljica je prije 10-tak dana operirala štitnjaču u Zagrebu, kod doktora koji ima privatno a i radi u bolnici nisam sigurna kojoj i bila je oduševljena njime kontaktirala ga je sama jer je bila razočarana dijagnozom i pristupom doktora u bolnici u gradu u kojem živi, pa ako želiš mogu tražiti kontakt da se obratiš možda njemu za savjet ili pomoć.

----------


## Sneki41

Bili, jel je to zelucek proradio od nervoze iscekivanja...  :Smile:  biti ce sve ok, sutra cekamo tvoju betu da nam svima uljepsas dan... Ja uspjela dobiti Obiteljski centar Bogu hvala, narucili nas na Borovje 13. 6. u 9h i u 10 h kod psihologa a onda kod pravnika. Nisam znala da to idemo "jedan po jedan", sad se mm i ja moramo dogovoriti tko ulazi prvi  :Smile:  Imali su i ranije termin al mislim si - mi imamo vremena da 9. mjeseca a mozda ima netko kom se vise zuri...

----------


## Sneki41

Ovcice, napljusketaj doktoricu i u moje ime  :Smile:  
mozda bi trebala kontaktirati doktora kao sto ti bili preporucuje, uvijek je dobro cuti i drugo misljenje, mozda te moze uputiti i negdje da ne dajes tolike novce a da nalazi budu sto prije jer ovu zlocestocu od doktoricu i nalaze mozes tako cekati do imendana...

----------


## Melem33

> Imam sve nalaze koje je dr iz Petrove tražio, ali ne napomenuh da imam čvorove u štitnjači i to svake godine
> kontroliram - pregled, UZV i hormoni (koji mi btw trebaju i za Petrovu) i sve dosad bilo sve ok. Međutim, sad sam
> dopala u ruke nekoj novoj doktorici koja sumnja na nešto i fino me uplašila kako ja ne smijem u postupak dok ona
> to ne provijeri, kako nesmijem ostati trudna, ona će to po hitnom postupku riješiti... to je bilo 24.04.
> Otada ja nemogu doći do nje... dobila ju jednom da bi mi bezobrazno odbrusila da tko sam ja da ju vijam po bolnici...
> 
> Nemogu vam objasniti koliko mi je muka od doktora i svega što mi se događa.
> Možda je i bolje da mi dr u Petrovoj odgodi postupak jer sam pod tolikim stresom da to možda nebi bilo niti zdravo..


U potpunosti te razumijem.
Pokusaj se postaviti ovako, nesto sto te prepalo rekao ti doktor , koji se poslije tako pononio.
Prekrizi i nastavi.
Kontroliras svake godine, sto je u redu.
Ja sam ovako napravila:
Skupila sve papire i predala u Petrovu,a prije toga u poliklinici Leptir kod prof. A.Skare napravila sve potrebno sa uvz.
Obavezno svom doku kazes za stitnjacu.
Inace za prijavu u postupak trebaju ti samo navedeni papiri.
Predaj ih i tako dobivas kosuljicu, hormoni svi ostali ce ti ici u hodu u postupak.
Znaci prijavis se, da udjes.Ja sam bila pisana u veljaci,a sada idem, nisam izgubila mjesto.
Bitno je da udjes.
Kod koga si u Petrovoj?

----------


## Melem33

> Mm u petak poslalo mail u Obiteljski centar jer sam ih ja zvala 3 dana za redom uzaludno ali od odgovora na mail ni traga ni glasa. Melem, kako ste dosli do njih i koliko ste cekali da vas naruce?


Telefonski, na webu pronasla telefon.
Javili se odmah, 10 dana.

----------


## bili

> Bili, jel je to zelucek proradio od nervoze iscekivanja...  biti ce sve ok, sutra cekamo tvoju betu da nam svima uljepsas dan... Ja uspjela dobiti Obiteljski centar Bogu hvala, narucili nas na Borovje 13. 6. u 9h i u 10 h kod psihologa a onda kod pravnika. Nisam znala da to idemo "jedan po jedan", sad se mm i ja moramo dogovoriti tko ulazi prvi  Imali su i ranije termin al mislim si - mi imamo vremena da 9. mjeseca a mozda ima netko kom se vise zuri...


Ma ne znam inače imam problema s želucem, pa moram paziti što jedem a ja se dan ranije natorbala"po trudnički" hahahhahah  :Smile:  + nervoza vjerojatno = dobitna kombinacija, evo došla sam sad s pikanja pa ću javiti današnji iznos betice. Malo sam zbunjena jedan po jedan??????? mi nismo tako u Vž-u, sve smo zajedno obavili i super je bilo.

----------


## Sneki41

Je, kaze gdja sto narucuje, jedno od nas u 9, drugi u 10 a poslije na ulaz br. 13 iza zgrade kod pravnika. A bumo vidjeli, veli mm da smo mi valjda "slucaj za promatranje"...  :Smile:  
bili, samo ti papaj i javi nam cim saznas betu da se skupa veselimo...

----------


## prava ovčica

Bili... bila bih ti jako zahvalna za kontakt doktora. Ova izgleda ne mari nimalo...
Cure hvala na podršci, nadam se samo da ću doći do nje tj. dobiti priliku da joj kažem što je ide, 
ali imam i previše iskustva s doktorima i znam da u tim situacijama uvijek pognem glavu jer to je
osoba kojoj ćeš sutra opet dopasti u ruke, a ne želiš da te dr krivo gleda, a ti bolestan ležiš. 
Da, i tako oni dobivaju status malih Bogova na zemlji... strašno. 

Doktorica sumnja na paratireoidnu žlijezdu i u tom slučaju stvarno nesmijem ostati trudna tako da 
vjerujem da me dr u Petrovoj neće pustiti u postupak dok god to ne riješim. Iako je moj liječnik opće
prakse rekao (kad sam otišla po uputnice) da ja njemu uopće ne izgledam kao da imam problema s 
žlijezdom, da bih imala simptome i da bi se vidjelo na mom izgledu, ali eto... 

Zapravo jedva čekam srijedu da vidim što će i dr reći jer ovo neznanje me kida... 
i da, dr Radaković.

----------


## bili

Evo javljam betu 1559,43  :Smile:  Naravno da se u petrovoj nitko ne javlja  :Smile: )))) Idem po broj i ime doktora Ovčice pa javim.

----------


## Ayan

*bili* čestitke od srca, baš si mi uljepšala dan. :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Bili draga,beta ti je prekrasna!!!
Jedva cekam prvi UZV da vidimo da li au dvije bebice...
Prava ovcica,drzim palceve da je ipak sve ok i da ces u postupak..kod istog smo MPO doktora..sretno!!

----------


## milasova8

Bili draga,beta ti je prekrasna!!!
Jedva cekam prvi UZV da vidimo da li au dvije bebice...
Prava ovcica,drzim palceve da je ipak sve ok i da ces u postupak..kod istog smo MPO doktora..sretno!!

----------


## bili

Ovčica poslala sam ti sve u inbox, dobila sam petrovu - u ponedjeljak još jedno vađenje krvi i 21.05. ultrazvuk  :Smile: )))

----------


## Melem33

> Evo javljam betu 1559,43  Naravno da se u petrovoj nitko ne javlja )))) Idem po broj i ime doktora Ovčice pa javim.


BILI 
od srca te ljubim, ovo je predivno...ti si moja mala zvijezda vodilja  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Bili, prekrasno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melem33

Tikki
kako je, sto ima kod tebe?

----------


## Sneki41

Bili, bravo! Jupiiii! Sve si nas razveselila!!! Pusa!

----------


## Mery13

Bili čestitam...prekrasna beta :Very Happy:

----------


## bili

Puno hvala svima od srca!!! Mery13 vidim i tvoja betica se lijepo penje  :Smile: )))

----------


## Mary123

*Bili* iskrene čestitke za betu....to je odlična vijest..jedva čekamo taj 21.05..... :Smile:  Baš mi je drago zbog tebe i da ti je uspijelo sve iz prvog pokušaja!

----------


## legal alien

hej petrovke, jeli jos uvijek zamrzavaju visak js? neki dan sam bila po ljekove i dobila onaku lijepo ljekova za punu stimulaciju. u 6. krecem u postupak. 

billi kongrađulejšns

----------


## tikki

> Tikki
> kako je, sto ima kod tebe?


Evo, sutra je štoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija. Ovaj put mi je baš nekako brzo prošlo.... valkda će mi vrijeme tom brzinom prolaziti i nakon transfera  :Smile:  mrzim to čekanje...  :Cekam:

----------


## Konfuzija

> hej petrovke, jeli jos uvijek zamrzavaju visak js? neki dan sam bila po ljekove i dobila onaku lijepo ljekova za punu stimulaciju. u 6. krecem u postupak. 
> 
> billi kongrađulejšns


Zamrzavaju. 

Sretno!

----------


## bili

Tikki držim palčeve za puno prekrasnih js u ponedjeljak  :Smile: )))

----------


## Melem33

Cure, 
Da li je normalno da mi je 6dc (danas primila 9 i 10 gonal), da osjecam jajnike i da imam iscjedak, ali ono do gacia, kao neki creamy-waterly? Inace nemam tak jako nikad.
UVZ mi je 8 dc, prekosutra.

----------


## bili

Ja sam isto nakon par dana gonala počela osjećati jajnike, onako povremeno pikanje pogotovo lijevi a on mi je i jače reagirao na stimulaciju tako da mislim da ti je to normalno. Iscjedak nisam primjetila al svako tjelo reagira drugačije, nemoj se brinuti sve će biti ok. Unosiš nešto novo i strano u organizam mislim da je normalno da reagiraš.  kako ide pikanje?

----------


## pilek

Bili čestitam od srca!

----------


## prava ovčica

Uh... da javim stanje. Dobila doktoricu, sutra idem gore naruciti se za urin i krv, od punkcije nista, tj odgadjamo jer ne stignemo odraditi. Ovi nalazi bi trebali biti gotovi do cetvrtka i tad bi trebala na kontrolu kod doktorice (ako ju uspijem dobiti) ako oni budu losi idemo dalje na punkciju... Tako cu to iznjeti u srijedu u Petrovoj, nadam se da ce biti sve ok. Bili, hvala za doktora, trebat ce jer ovoj ne mislim ici u buducnosti.

----------


## Melem33

> Ja sam isto nakon par dana gonala počela osjećati jajnike, onako povremeno pikanje pogotovo lijevi a on mi je i jače reagirao na stimulaciju tako da mislim da ti je to normalno. Iscjedak nisam primjetila al svako tjelo reagira drugačije, nemoj se brinuti sve će biti ok. Unosiš nešto novo i strano u organizam mislim da je normalno da reagiraš.  kako ide pikanje?


Nadam se dobro kao i tebi.
Eto, sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju, tako da ujutro cu znati prve novosti.
Sve je ok, samo imam stvarno onak sluzi dosta.

----------


## Melem33

Vijesti s prvog uvz  :Smile: 
8dc
Dok. koji je inace na rijecima skrt , rekao je samo odlicno.
To je prvi put da cujem tu rijec od njega, inace max nam je bilo jako dobro.
Na svakom jajniku mi je zapisao 14,12,12,12,
Valjda odoka..mislim sto mogu biti tako jednaki na svakom?
Endometrij 8,8
Nastavljam sa gonalima, od danas uvodim cetrotide i u srijedu novi uvz.
Sve mi se cini aspiracija me kaci za vikend.

----------


## Mery13

Melem33 ma to je super da su svi jednake veličine, sve ih je on moja draga dobro izmjerio a i endometrij je super tako da ništa ne brineš nego se samo opusti i laganini po svoje mišiće...sretno

----------


## bili

Curke jel je koja imala problem sa slobodnom tekućinom? trbuh mi je ogroman, bila sam na pregledu veli doktor da imam jako puno slobodne tekućine u trbušnoj šupljini i da ako to ne krene nekud da ćemo morati infuzijom to "rastjerati".. Pa me zanima jel ima neko kakav savjet ili prijedlog kako da ja to pokušam smanjiti barem da ne idem u bolnicu?

----------


## floridita

evo mene, ja nova ovdje  :Smile: 
da prvo izverglam našu priču pa da krenem s pitanjima, dakle: mm '80, astenozoospermija, rečeno mu je da pije profertil, ja '77, 1996. HPV niskog rizika, 2006. CIN III liječena kod prof. Bukovića u Petrovoj, nakon toga sve okej, međutim imam česte upale, nakon skoro 3 godine pokušavanja i jednog spontanog pobačaja u siječnju 2011. i svih obavljenih pretraga stavljeni smo u red čekanja za IVF u Petrovoj za siječanj 2013., radi mojih godina ( i kroničnih upala) i njegove astenozoospermije. 
dobila sam listu sa svime što trebamo obaviti prije postupka, zanima me je li tko bio na Rebru kod psihologa/ psihijatra i kakva su iskustva te koliko se čeka na termin? gdje ste išle kod pravnika i isto - kakva je pak to priča? i na kraju, kako teče sam postupak prije MPO?

----------


## Melem33

> Melem33 ma to je super da su svi jednake veličine, sve ih je on moja draga dobro izmjerio a i endometrij je super tako da ništa ne brineš nego se samo opusti i laganini po svoje mišiće...sretno


Mery, thnx...
Prvi put pa malo zujim, bilo mi cudno da su tak jednaki.
Znam da je sve ok, kada mi kaze da je odlicno.
On se ne razbacuje bas takvim epitetima,a veliki ziheras uz to.

----------


## milasova8

> evo mene, ja nova ovdje 
> da prvo izverglam našu priču pa da krenem s pitanjima, dakle: mm '80, astenozoospermija, rečeno mu je da pije profertil, ja '77, 1996. HPV niskog rizika, 2006. CIN III liječena kod prof. Bukovića u Petrovoj, nakon toga sve okej, međutim imam česte upale, nakon skoro 3 godine pokušavanja i jednog spontanog pobačaja u siječnju 2011. i svih obavljenih pretraga stavljeni smo u red čekanja za IVF u Petrovoj za siječanj 2013., radi mojih godina ( i kroničnih upala) i njegove astenozoospermije. 
> dobila sam listu sa svime što trebamo obaviti prije postupka, zanima me je li tko bio na Rebru kod psihologa/ psihijatra i kakva su iskustva te koliko se čeka na termin? gdje ste išle kod pravnika i isto - kakva je pak to priča? i na kraju, kako teče sam postupak prije MPO?


draga floridita, dobro nam došla i što prije postala trudnica: :Smile: )
najbolje ti je to savjetovanje obaviti u obiteljskom centru,ako si iz ZG to ti je na cvjetnom trgu samo se telefonski naručiš oko 3 tjedna čekaš,ali ne treba ti uputnica i sve obaviš na jednom mjestu i besplatno je..Zakon se treba promjeniti,tako dok ti kreneš u postupak vjerovatno to neće biti ni potrebno,ali zasad još nas i s tim tlače :Sad: 
Ako te bilo šta drugo zanima,pitaj pomoći ću ti koliko budem mogla..

----------


## bili

Evo mene opet danas, upravo se vratila od svog ginekologa, beta raste finooo danas je 5086, od danas sam na bolovanju ljutio se jer sam do sad uopće i radila  :Smile:  , a za tekućinu rekao nek se ne brinem da će doći sve na svoje mjesto, samo polako i opušteno dalje  :Smile:   Sutra zovem Petrovu da javim kontrolnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

bili, pretpostavljam da nemaš bolove kad ih ne spominješ, da li mokriš? javi sutra u petrovu i za tu tekućinu

----------


## bili

boli me ko da sam radila trbušnjake  :Smile:  malo boli malo ne ovisno opet o pozi i koliko sam u sjedečem položaju, mokrim svako malo za sad mi se čini normalno, često idem i u noći. budem im svakako napomenula.

----------


## bili

ako se ne varam tikki je trebala jučer biti na aspiraciji..Tikkki javiii se da čujemo kako je prošlo!

----------


## kristina1977

Cure napravila test i 10DPT pokazao +,užasno me strah,nemam nikakvih simptoma pa se bojim da nešto nije u redu. Bili jer ti imaš koji simptom,do danas su me bolje cicke za poludit sada prestale,pa se bojim! Ajde malo riječi utjehe!

----------


## Sneki41

Kristina, opusti se...rekli smo samo pozitiva!!!

----------


## milasova8

> Cure napravila test i 10DPT pokazao +,užasno me strah,nemam nikakvih simptoma pa se bojim da nešto nije u redu. Bili jer ti imaš koji simptom,do danas su me bolje cicke za poludit sada prestale,pa se bojim! Ajde malo riječi utjehe!


to je to!!!!, bravo!!! jedna,ali vrijedna.. za 2 dana odi betu izvadi..pusa

----------


## sirena28

Evo curke vraćam se k vama, moja trudnoća je završila neslavno. Plod se prestao razvijati (9+4 tt) i sutra idem na kiretažu  :Sad:  .
28.05. krećem u nove pobjede....

----------


## milasova8

Sirena28 jako mi je zao..ali ujedno ti zelim svu srecu 28.5.I da potraje svih devet mjeseci :Smile:

----------


## sirena28

28.05. idem na dogovor da me stave na listu za lijekove.... To sam se naručila još početkom 3 mjeseca dok još ni nisam bila trudna... Kako se svašta izdešava u tom praznom hodu u čekanju od naručivanja pa do pregleda.... I velika sreća i velika tuga... Ali ja sam klasa "optimist"  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

bas ti se svasta izdesavalo,svaka cast na pozitivnom stavu tako treba..onda sretno na pregledu ,bas me zanima kad ces doci na red za lijekove..ja sam dosla na dogovor za lijekove koncem treceg mj.i evo tek u 10/12 sam na redu..sretno

----------


## milasova8

Mislim sutra na tebe draga sirena28..drzi se

----------


## Melem33

Sirena28 ostani samo u svoj klasi, ne daj se !
Ja sam danas bila na uvz,
Drustvo se povecalo
Desno 17,15,13,14,14,14
Lijevo 16,15,14,14
Znaci sada ih je 10, bilo ih 8.
Narucio me sutra ponovno na uvz i vadila sam estradiol.
Danas mi je 10dc i 9 dan kako primam 2 gonala i 3 dan cetrotida.
Polako se priblizavaju finale.

----------


## inada

cure moram vas pitati o kakvoj listi za lijekove pričate u petrovoj?
ja sam u 4.mj. išla na ivf, nisam znala koju ću terapiju imati sve do 3.mj, kad sam došla kod dr. na dogovor i odmah isti dan mi sestra izdala lijekove. jel se to šta u međuvremenu promjenilo. u 10.mj idemo ponovo u postupak i mislia sam se za 9.mj. naručiti kod dr. za lijekove i dogovor, do sada je tako štimalo

----------


## žužy

mislim da to stoji i dalje.ako imaš zakazani termin za postupak u 10.mj. onda digneš ljekove u 9. i krečeš u boj. Moj prvi postupak je završio kiretažom u 8/9 tj. i kad sam zvala da se naručim za drugi,naručila me 20.6. tek na razgovor s dr. a onda ćemo tek dogovoriti termin.čini mi se jako sporo,ali tak valjda mora biti.a možda i ovisi koji ti je mpo doktor pa koja je gužva kod njega.

----------


## inada

a vidjet ću šta će mi reći, svejedno moram nazvati ovih dana da pitam koji mi sve papiri ponovno trebaju, jer ovi moji će do 10.mj isteći. ma ne znam, meni nekako uvijek ispade jedan postupak u proljeće, jedan pred zimu. samo da ne prođe puno godina tako, doslovno živim za tu jesen da vidim kakav će ishod biti svega, strašno mi je žao što kod nas nikako ne dolazi do transfera,vidiš iz potpisa kako imam loš materijal za lab. ovaj put mi jajne st. nisu ni stigle do laba već mi je biologinja rekla da nevaljaju...

----------


## milasova8

melem33, ovo kod tebe jako lijepo izgleda..sretno!!

inada, samo da te pitam jesi vadila AMH?

----------


## inada

e vidiš, u ova dosadašnja dva postupka niti jedan dr me nije pitao za homone, i napokon sam uspjela nažicat uputnicu za hormone, idem u 7.mj vadit ih
vadila sam samo prolaktin koji je povišen, ali još uvjek u granicama normale. kad sam nalaz pokazala mpo dr rekao je da je to ok. prvi ivf je bio s gonalima, drugi s decapeptylom 1dc i menopurima, dobili smo samo količinu js, ali nikakvu kvalitetu. i sad me baš zanima kakvi će biti rezultai hormona. dr bi sad išao u dugi protokol s decapeptylom i opet menopurima, tak mi je nešto poslije punkcije rekao

----------


## milasova8

> e vidiš, u ova dosadašnja dva postupka niti jedan dr me nije pitao za homone, i napokon sam uspjela nažicat uputnicu za hormone, idem u 7.mj vadit ih
> vadila sam samo prolaktin koji je povišen, ali još uvjek u granicama normale. kad sam nalaz pokazala mpo dr rekao je da je to ok. prvi ivf je bio s gonalima, drugi s decapeptylom 1dc i menopurima, dobili smo samo količinu js, ali nikakvu kvalitetu. i sad me baš zanima kakvi će biti rezultai hormona. dr bi sad išao u dugi protokol s decapeptylom i opet menopurima, tak mi je nešto poslije punkcije rekao


pa ne mogu vjerovat da te nisu tražili niti jedan hormon a prošla već 2 postupka i to neuspješno..pa gubim vjeru i nadu u te doktore,stvarno!! a to je jaaako bitno za sam postupak,da ti se uopće prepiše adekvatna terapija..ne razumijem..
ja sam isto samoinicijativno vadila hormone,samo mi je dr.rekao da izvadim još AMH( pokazuje rezervu js), a na svoju ruku ću izvadit prolaktin i TSH

draga, baš me zanimaju nalazi hormona da se vidi zbog čega ti se to dešava

----------


## Melem33

Ja se nadam, nisam bas iskusna, prosli put ih je bilo 8 sada 10.
10 dc i od 2dc primam 2 gonala...do kada ce me pustati da rastu?
AMH sam radila u prosincu i 38 pmol/l je.
Radila sam privatno, pa ne znam jel mjerne jedinice odg.
uglavnom ja sam u optimalnoj plodnosti..28,6-48,5
Iznad toga su povecane koncentracije, ispod je zadovoljavajuca.

----------


## Melem33

Inace moj fok mi je sve rekao vaditi.
Tako sam i otkrila povisen TSH, ostalo je bilo sve ok.
I sada u postupku. Progesteron 2dc, danas estradiol, 10 dc.

----------


## milasova8

Melem to je odlicno,ja sam u zadovoljavajucoj pa su mi rekli da je ok..meni je 25 pmol isto privatno radeno

----------


## Melem33

> Melem to je odlicno,ja sam u zadovoljavajucoj pa su mi rekli da je ok..meni je 25 pmol isto privatno radeno


Super, da bitno ti je da si tu negdje u obje, ti si u visokoj zadovoljavajucoj.
Mene bilo malo frka, jer sam 77g. kakav ce biti nalaz.
Za moje godine, 35, kaze dok odlican.
Jesi vadila i ostale hormone?

----------


## milasova8

Imam sve osim prolaktina i TSH. .DR mi je rekao sa su svi uresu..svi su mi unutar ref.vrijednosti..
sad cu ovih dana i ta dva izvadit pa da vidimo..
Vidim da dobro reagiras na lijekove,odlicno!! 
Sad ti zelim svu srecu na punkciji da se oplode i transferom zadrze kod tebe svih 9 mj.
Sretno!! Ako smijem pitat koja je vasa dijagnoza?

----------


## bili

> Cure napravila test i 10DPT pokazao +,užasno me strah,nemam nikakvih simptoma pa se bojim da nešto nije u redu. Bili jer ti imaš koji simptom,do danas su me bolje cicke za poludit sada prestale,pa se bojim! Ajde malo riječi utjehe!


UUU lijepo ma iskreno ja nisam uopće očekivala veliku betu jer sam imala jake simptome za vješticu a od nekih stvarnih kako kažu trudničkih ni jedan, mene su jedan dan boljele jedan dan ne..ma sve je to jako rano draga za neke posebne simptome, zato se ti opusti samo pozitivno razmišljaj i sve će biti u redu  :Smile:  ja vjerujem da je taj + onaj pravi sretno još jednom  :Heart:  i javi rezultate bete

----------


## bili

> Sirena28 ostani samo u svoj klasi, ne daj se !
> Ja sam danas bila na uvz,
> Drustvo se povecalo
> Desno 17,15,13,14,14,14
> Lijevo 16,15,14,14
> Znaci sada ih je 10, bilo ih 8.
> Narucio me sutra ponovno na uvz i vadila sam estradiol.
> Danas mi je 10dc i 9 dan kako primam 2 gonala i 3 dan cetrotida.
> Polako se priblizavaju finale.


UUU još malo draga  :Smile: )) a kad si bila? i ja sam išla danas stigla sam oko 9 i u 10.15 sam bila na redu za ultrazvuk - desni jajnik je jako velik i pojavila se velika cista 5x5 cm, kontrola za tjedan dana, valjda će biti sve ok.

----------


## Melem33

> Imam sve osim prolaktina i TSH. .DR mi je rekao sa su svi uresu..svi su mi unutar ref.vrijednosti..
> sad cu ovih dana i ta dva izvadit pa da vidimo..
> Vidim da dobro reagiras na lijekove,odlicno!! 
> Sad ti zelim svu srecu na punkciji da se oplode i transferom zadrze kod tebe svih 9 mj.
> Sretno!! Ako smijem pitat koja je vasa dijagnoza?


Pa i nema je u biti konkretno.
Mm je bio normo, zadnje je aste..ali taj spermiogram je radio nakon antibiotika i 2dana apstinencije, nije mjerodavan.
Ja sam imala povisen tsh,sada je ok i operirala sam miom na maternici i tada su mi nasli malo endometrioze iza maternice prije 13 mjeseci.
To je sve.
Sve ostalo ok, imala sam sponatni 6+1, samo otislo bez kiretraze, prije 2mj.
tako da kaze dok mozemo prirodno, ali idemo da ne gubimo vrijeme.

----------


## Melem33

> UUU još malo draga )) a kad si bila? i ja sam išla danas stigla sam oko 9 i u 10.15 sam bila na redu za ultrazvuk - desni jajnik je jako velik i pojavila se velika cista 5x5 cm, kontrola za tjedan dana, valjda će biti sve ok.


Ja sam u 7 15 bila, sutra isto, idem prije guzve.
Sto se bojihiperstimulacije?

----------


## milasova8

Bas tako,mozete doma pokusavat godinama bezuspjesno,ovako su vece sanse..bas,zasto gubiti vrijeme.
Onda uopce ne sumnjam u ishod..jos jednom sretno do neba

----------


## floridita

mi smo naručeni za postupak u 01/13 i rekla mi je sestra da je velika gužva i da se javim sredinom 11/12 za ljekove tako da je bolje da se javiš nešto ranije...

----------


## Melem33

> Bas tako,mozete doma pokusavat godinama bezuspjesno,ovako su vece sanse..bas,zasto gubiti vrijeme.
> Onda uopce ne sumnjam u ishod..jos jednom sretno do neba


Hvala  :Smile: 
Nadam se , stvarno sam pozitivna.
Vise moje godine 35,a da mi se endometrioza ne vrati i ne uzme nesto bitno ovaj put pod svoje

----------


## žužy

> pa ne mogu vjerovat da te nisu tražili niti jedan hormon a prošla već 2 postupka i to neuspješno..pa gubim vjeru i nadu u te doktore,stvarno!! a to je jaaako bitno za sam postupak,da ti se uopće prepiše adekvatna terapija..ne razumijem..
> ja sam isto samoinicijativno vadila hormone,samo mi je dr.rekao da izvadim još AMH( pokazuje rezervu js), a na svoju ruku ću izvadit prolaktin i TSH
> 
> draga, baš me zanimaju nalazi hormona da se vidi zbog čega ti se to dešava


eto ista stvar,ni mene nisu nikad slali vadit hormone.na početku prije negdi tri god. kad smo se još čudili kak nemogu ostati trudna,sam pitala dr. da bi možda trebali vidjeti hormone pa je rekel da se ne brinem oko toga.kao ciklusi su mi školski pa su mi sigurno i hormoni ok.tek lani kad sam rekla u petrovoj da mi ide mlijeko iz cice me poslal vadit prolaktina,bil je 25,9 i rekel je da je to u redu.nakon što mi je počela iti krv iz iste cice umrla sam od straha,otišla privatno na ultrazvuk gdje mi je doktorica rekla da je sve čisto,imam malo prošireni mliječni kanalić i da imam lijepe dojke :Naklon:  i da se opustim.

----------


## floridita

> cure moram vas pitati o kakvoj listi za lijekove pričate u petrovoj?
> ja sam u 4.mj. išla na ivf, nisam znala koju ću terapiju imati sve do 3.mj, kad sam došla kod dr. na dogovor i odmah isti dan mi sestra izdala lijekove. jel se to šta u međuvremenu promjenilo. u 10.mj idemo ponovo u postupak i mislia sam se za 9.mj. naručiti kod dr. za lijekove i dogovor, do sada je tako štimalo


mi smo naručeni za postupak u 01/13 i rekla mi je sestra da je velika gužva i da se javim sredinom 11/12 za ljekove tako da je bolje da se javiš nešto ranije...

----------


## milasova8

Melem draga,pozitiva je najbitnija po meni sa psiholoske strane..okruzena veselim pozitivnim ljudima razmisljaj pozitivno.i nemoj da te bude strah godina,pa nebi da imas 60 :Smile: ..znas i sama da zene radaju i poslje 40..

Zuzy, ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla kod soc.gin.i trazila uputnicu za sve spolne hormone,uz to i za AMH..ja mislim da je to jako bitno,ako grijesim neka me slobodno netko ispravi

----------


## Melem33

Ja nim ni cekala soc, samo sam ih povadila.
Jeste novaca , ali neznanje me vise kostalo zivaca.

----------


## žužy

hm,za to mi treba uputnica,tak da sad kod kontrole budem inzistirala da me šalje vaditi sve kaj se da.

----------


## milasova8

Morat ce ti dat jer su to redovne pretrage kod MPO..moja je samo ispisaa bez da sam ju trazila

----------


## Melem33

> hm,za to mi treba uputnica,tak da sad kod kontrole budem inzistirala da me šalje vaditi sve kaj se da.


Pozovi se na svog doka, reci da ti treba estradiol,prolaktin,Fsh i Lh za 2-5 dc i progesteron za 7dpo.cca 21 dc
I da trebas stitnjacu, TSh, t3,t4.
Razlog zasto da konkretiziras i kazes da si pred postupak i da trebas je taj, da shvati ozbiljnost, da ne pomisli da si to ti sada od mr.googlea saznala.
Inace stitnjacu, ako si iz Zgradi privatno, nije dugo cekanje,a nije ni puno para.
Jako se dugo ceka soc, ja sam 2mj da bi dobila samo dijagnozu, vec sam ta 2 mjeseca pila euthyrox i zanijela.
Tako da to bolje tako.

----------


## Ayan

*žužy* ne znam da li ti je mpo doktor u petrovoj napisao što trebaš od pretraga prije postupka, meni ginekolog isto nije htio dati uputnice, ali je to napravio nakon što mi je doktorica kod koje sam u postupku napisala sve na povijest bolesti.
mislim, ako ti specijalist napiše da trebaš obaviti neke pretrage, nema kaj soc. ginekolog ne dati uputnice.

btw petrova radi samo spolne hormone, štitnjaču ne.

----------


## Melem33

Ayan ti govori istinu, znaju ne dati, ali moja da sve na moju rijec, samo moram znati sto pricam.
Stitnjaca ide na Rebro, zato kazem bolje laborTorij, cca 180kn

----------


## milasova8

Ne znam zasto su soc.gin tak teski za uputnice,moja je vald iznimka jer cim sam joj pokazala nalaz MM i da idemo na MPO mi je dala uputnicu za hormone

----------


## žužy

u biti moj dr. nije škrt za uputnice,daval mi je sve kaj su u petrovoj tražili.pitam se samo zašto me nijedan od njih nije nikad slal vadit hormone.pogotovo jer je s mm sve ok(normo)..ako mi bude i sad rekel da mi netreba,reći ću mu da me traže u zg i trebal bi mi dati.a pred prvi ivf sam dobila onaj popis pretraga koje treba obaviti(krvna grupa,faktor,markeri na bolesti,papa,brisevi),sve bilo ok.hormone ne.inače sam iz kc,pitala sam za štitnjaču,navodno naši šalju na pretrage u vž.za otprilike 3 tj valjda dobim prvu mengu nakon kiretaže,onda moram na kontrolu i naoružala se budem popisom pretraga. :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Melem33

> u biti moj dr. nije škrt za uputnice,daval mi je sve kaj su u petrovoj tražili.pitam se samo zašto me nijedan od njih nije nikad slal vadit hormone.pogotovo jer je s mm sve ok(normo)..ako mi bude i sad rekel da mi netreba,reći ću mu da me traže u zg i trebal bi mi dati.a pred prvi ivf sam dobila onaj popis pretraga koje treba obaviti(krvna grupa,faktor,markeri na bolesti,papa,brisevi),sve bilo ok.hormone ne.inače sam iz kc,pitala sam za štitnjaču,navodno naši šalju na pretrage u vž.za otprilike 3 tj valjda dobim prvu mengu nakon kiretaže,onda moram na kontrolu i naoružala se budem popisom pretraga.


Žuži tako treba,
Naoruzaj se lijepo strpljenjem i kreni, to ti je prvi ivf?

----------


## žužy

ne,drugi.a pošto je "sve" do sad bilo u redu,nekak sam počela tražiti odg. na dugo postavljano pitanje-zašto nejde.pa se trenutno lovim za hormone :Idea:  svi (uključujući i doktore,sestre),obitelj,prijatelji,znani i neznani su se čudili kak smo mi to ostali trudni nakon prvog postupka?svako od njih zna nekoga ko je išao goodinama pa ništ :Undecided:  ja sam samo ponavljala,pa normalno da nam je uspjelo,s nama je sve ok.i bome je bio šok kad ipak nije.i sad sam malo počela tragati,preispitivati..a bit će kako bude.

----------


## Melem33

Dosla s pikanja, estradiol od jutros 2200.
Hm, cekam uzv sutra...mirisim li to stopericu?

----------


## Melem33

> ne,drugi.a pošto je "sve" do sad bilo u redu,nekak sam počela tražiti odg. na dugo postavljano pitanje-zašto nejde.pa se trenutno lovim za hormone svi (uključujući i doktore,sestre),obitelj,prijatelji,znani i neznani su se čudili kak smo mi to ostali trudni nakon prvog postupka?svako od njih zna nekoga ko je išao goodinama pa ništ ja sam samo ponavljala,pa normalno da nam je uspjelo,s nama je sve ok.i bome je bio šok kad ipak nije.i sad sam malo počela tragati,preispitivati..a bit će kako bude.


Morali su ti dati neko objasnjnje za prvi put?
Koji ti je dok?

----------


## žužy

rekli su mi phd nalaz za 10 dana,evo zovem jučer,danas,vele da pitam preksutra.a čekam da piše tam zašto nije uspjelo,mada sve si mislim da i nebudem puno saznala.dr. strelec je moj mpo doktor.

----------


## sirena28

> Mislim sutra na tebe draga sirena28..drzi se


Prosao je i najgori dan u mom životu. Hvala Bogu, sve je bilo u redu, ništa me ne boli, a sreća u nestreći je ta da su mi se jajnici očistili od cisti.... Eto bar je nečemu poslužila ova neuspjela trudnoća.

Cure, svima vam želim puuuuno uspjeha u postupcima ovaj mjesec, da bude puno lijepih vijesti i lijepih bebica iduće godine u veljači!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Sirena moja sada samo skupi snage za dalje i naastavak borbe za bebicu..ne mofu ni zamisliti kako ti je danas bilo,jedino sto mofu je poslati ti.virtualn zagrljaji  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

I sorry na kojem krivom slovu jer pisem s moba pa mi malo nezgodno

----------


## Melem33

Jutros uvz, odlican i ima ih 8 komada 17-19 mm i endometrij 9,8
Veceras u 21h stoperica, u sub ujutro aspiracija kod dr.Radakovica.
Ima li tko kakvog iskustva s njim?

----------


## bili

> u biti moj dr. nije škrt za uputnice,daval mi je sve kaj su u petrovoj tražili.pitam se samo zašto me nijedan od njih nije nikad slal vadit hormone.pogotovo jer je s mm sve ok(normo)..ako mi bude i sad rekel da mi netreba,reći ću mu da me traže u zg i trebal bi mi dati.a pred prvi ivf sam dobila onaj popis pretraga koje treba obaviti(krvna grupa,faktor,markeri na bolesti,papa,brisevi),sve bilo ok.hormone ne.inače sam iz kc,pitala sam za štitnjaču,navodno naši šalju na pretrage u vž.za otprilike 3 tj valjda dobim prvu mengu nakon kiretaže,onda moram na kontrolu i naoružala se budem popisom pretraga.


Žužy ako ideš u Vž za štitnjaču naoružaj se strpljenjem kod nas ti se prvi pregled čeka i do 6 mjeseci.....kod nas ljudi idu sad i u Varaždinske Toplice jer tamo navodno ne čekaš dugo. Ja sam baš danas išla vaditi krv za TSH u Vž  jedva sam ušla u čekaonu kolika je gužva.Obavezno provjeri štitnjaču, znam dosta cura kojima je baš štitnjača zadavala velike probleme a i ja imam problema s njom pa ti govorim iz iskustva. Meni je doktor rekao čim saznam da sam trudna obavezno i hitno se javiti na vađenje krvi i pregled. A i ostali hormoni ti mogu imati veliki utjecaj, moja kuma imala 2 spontana jer je imala previsok prolaktin, prošla sve žive pretrage i tek kad je promjenila doktora otkrili da prolaktin radi probleme. Sredila prolaktin i treću trudnoću iznosila bez problema do kraja. Za štitnjaču porazgovaraj s dr.opće prakse a ne ginekologom. Meni moja daje uputnice za sve što ima veze s štitnjačom. Nadam se da sam malo pomogla! Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bili

> Jutros uvz, odlican i ima ih 8 komada 17-19 mm i endometrij 9,8
> Veceras u 21h stoperica, u sub ujutro aspiracija kod dr.Radakovica.
> Ima li tko kakvog iskustva s njim?


OOOO bliži nam se i taj dan  :Smile:  ma ja znamm da će sve biti ok sigurno!! Baš se veselim :Very Happy:

----------


## Melem33

Bili moja,
I ja isto...sada tek dolazi tezi dio,iscekivanje...da li ce biti jajnih,da li ce se oploditi,da li ce se primiti...toliko iscekivanja...

----------


## milasova8

Melem,odlično!! bit će to sve dobro,ne brini.. očekujem vijesti u subotu :Smile: 
a ja sam kod prof.Radakovića ali dosad samo jedan pregled obavila,pa se nadam da ću od tebe saznati više informacija o njemu prije mog postupka :Smile: 
Sretno u subotu,držim fige

----------


## Melem33

Naravno da ces sve cuti, kakv ti je dojam ostavio na pregledu?

----------


## milasova8

> Naravno da ces sve cuti, kakv ti je dojam ostavio na pregledu?


a zapravo bila sam na konzultacijama kod njega budući da mi ginekologica radi u Petrovoj,rekao je da će me pregledat netom prije postupka u 9 mj.da je sad besmisleno( bila sam koncem trećeg mjeseca), pa mi je samo pregledao papire i rekao da trebam izvaditi AMH još da to voli imati i čudio se što već imam svu dokumentaciju za MPO..nekak mi se činio dosta ozbiljan ali sam čula od drugih kao da je do njega jako teško doći i da imam sreće što sam kod njega,tak da: :Smile: )
kakav je tebi?

----------


## kristina1977

Curke 12DPT beta 193 :Very Happy:  Tako me strah nadam se da će se poduplati!

----------


## Melem33

Kristina 1977
Jupiiii, 
Bas je lijepo vidjeti, pa imas je vec sada , bez straha pa poduplat ce se samo tako.
Bas mi je drago, lijepo mi je vidjeti ovakav post  :Smile: 
Vidim jednog vodenjaka  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

> a zapravo bila sam na konzultacijama kod njega budući da mi ginekologica radi u Petrovoj,rekao je da će me pregledat netom prije postupka u 9 mj.da je sad besmisleno( bila sam koncem trećeg mjeseca), pa mi je samo pregledao papire i rekao da trebam izvaditi AMH još da to voli imati i čudio se što već imam svu dokumentaciju za MPO..nekak mi se činio dosta ozbiljan ali sam čula od drugih kao da je do njega jako teško doći i da imam sreće što sam kod njega,tak da:)
> kakav je tebi?


Nisam ga jos vidjela, samo su mi rekli da je on dezuran i da ce mi on raditi.
Znat cu vise u subotu.
Mozda i ne, nadam se da cu biti jako dobro drogirana.

----------


## Melem33

Tikki
Isprazni mailbox....di si mi?
Ja sam ti jako nestrpljivi jarac, a ti meni tako  :Sad:   :Smile:

----------


## bili

> Curke 12DPT beta 193 Tako me strah nadam se da će se poduplati!


Joooooj sva sam se naježilaaaaa znala sam znala sam...  :Smile:  ma poduplat će se, joooj znam kako ti je ja sam nakon prvog vađenja krvi jedva čekala drugo, ništa me nije toliko veselilo kolko vađenje krvi hahahaha  :Smile:  tako sam sretna, odlična vijest :Smile:

----------


## bili

> Tikki
> Isprazni mailbox....di si mi?
> Ja sam ti jako nestrpljivi jarac, a ti meni tako


 Ima nas više nestrpljivih jaraca vidim  :Smile: ))) a ti samo opušteno sve će biti ok, znam ja  :Smile:  a što se tiče "drogiranja", ne brini već nakon tri sekunde sve se počne okretati oko tebe i želiš pričati ali sve je taaako sporo  :Smile:  hahahah

----------


## milasova8

Kristina 1977, prekrasno!!!!! toliko te bilo strah što se samo jedna oplodila,ali eto ta jedna je zaista bila vrijedna,to će biti vaša bebica 02/2013..prekrasno!!
sjetit ću se tvog uspjeha i neće me biti strah u slučaju da mi se samo jedna oplodi..Hvala ti

----------


## kristina1977

Da starno sam se brinula što je jedna,pa sam se brinula kad je test pokazao +,sad se brinem za betu,kad će prestati moje brige :Laughing:  Bili kad ideš na ultrazvuk,baš me zanima koliko je bebica kod mame u trbuhu!

----------


## žužy

> Žužy ako ideš u Vž za štitnjaču naoružaj se strpljenjem kod nas ti se prvi pregled čeka i do 6 mjeseci.....kod nas ljudi idu sad i u Varaždinske Toplice jer tamo navodno ne čekaš dugo. Ja sam baš danas išla vaditi krv za TSH u Vž  jedva sam ušla u čekaonu kolika je gužva.Obavezno provjeri štitnjaču, znam dosta cura kojima je baš štitnjača zadavala velike probleme a i ja imam problema s njom pa ti govorim iz iskustva. Meni je doktor rekao čim saznam da sam trudna obavezno i hitno se javiti na vađenje krvi i pregled. A i ostali hormoni ti mogu imati veliki utjecaj, moja kuma imala 2 spontana jer je imala previsok prolaktin, prošla sve žive pretrage i tek kad je promjenila doktora otkrili da prolaktin radi probleme. Sredila prolaktin i treću trudnoću iznosila bez problema do kraja. Za štitnjaču porazgovaraj s dr.opće prakse a ne ginekologom. Meni moja daje uputnice za sve što ima veze s štitnjačom. Nadam se da sam malo pomogla! Sretno


hvala bili  :Love: 
budem pitala opću dr u vezi štitnjače,mada mi je svojedobno rekla da za bilo što u vezi moje neplodnosti(tražila sam ju uputnicu za psihologa,dok još nisam znala da potvrdu psihologa i pravnika mogu dobiti u ob. centru),neka se obratim svom ginekologu za uputnicu.suprug je lani vadil krv za štitnjaču tu u kc,nalaz je bil ok al to nije ništ detaljno.pa su mu rekli da se  za detaljne pretrage ide u vž,i da su dosta gužve.tak znam za to.ajme,morala bi sad krenuti da to obavim prije drugog postupka..

----------


## tikki

Ispraznila inbox  :Embarassed: 

Ja vam curke čuvam dvije mrvice od danas! 

Kristina predivna beta!

----------


## una99

Kristina 1977 iskreno čestitam!!!!!

Danas mi je 9 dpt a sutra radim svoj 1. testić..... Nadam se isto plusiću.....

----------


## Melem33

> Da starno sam se brinula što je jedna,pa sam se brinula kad je test pokazao +,sad se brinem za betu,kad će prestati moje brige Bili kad ideš na ultrazvuk,baš me zanima koliko je bebica kod mame u trbuhu!


Nikad, ni kada ce ova beta imati svoje bete.  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

> Ispraznila inbox 
> 
> Ja vam curke čuvam dvije mrvice od danas! 
> 
> Kristina predivna beta!


Weeeeeeeee
Tikki  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Joj, kako lijepo...eto danas dan pun predivnih vijesti.

----------


## prava ovčica

Ajmee... lijepo je doći ovamo i vidjeti ovoliko lijepih vijesti  :Smile: 
Curke, držim fige da bude sve ok do samog kraja! Zbog vas nam je puno lakše prolaziti kroz sve ovo  :Smile: 

Najnoviji status: dr R rekao u postupak s ovim ciklusom, sestra rekla NE, u postupak s ciklusom u 6-om mjesecu.
Zbunjujuće, znam samo da sam bila full uzbuđena i nekako hepi jer je nakon mjeseci hodanja oko doktora sve napokon
dobilo smisla jer idemo po bebacha, ali eto. Sad treba čekati mejsec dana... huh...
Ali dobro, ja to gledam kao na još jednu šansu da to sami odradimo doma   :Wink:

----------


## Melem33

Ovcice
Dok R je za radakovica?

----------


## prava ovčica

Da, dr Radakovic

----------


## Melem33

On mi u sub radi aspiraciju, hoces mi reci kakav je?
Mozes na pp, thnx.

----------


## bili

> Ajmee... lijepo je doći ovamo i vidjeti ovoliko lijepih vijesti 
> Curke, držim fige da bude sve ok do samog kraja! Zbog vas nam je puno lakše prolaziti kroz sve ovo 
> 
> Najnoviji status: dr R rekao u postupak s ovim ciklusom, sestra rekla NE, u postupak s ciklusom u 6-om mjesecu.
> Zbunjujuće, znam samo da sam bila full uzbuđena i nekako hepi jer je nakon mjeseci hodanja oko doktora sve napokon
> dobilo smisla jer idemo po bebacha, ali eto. Sad treba čekati mejsec dana... huh...
> Ali dobro, ja to gledam kao na još jednu šansu da to sami odradimo doma


Sad se primite posla još mjesec dana tko zna  :Smile:  a i vrijeme će Vam svakako brže proći  :Wink:  sve će biti super sigurno!!

----------


## mare41

bili, kako si? jel se smanjila tekućina?

----------


## bili

Nisam mogla čekati drugi tjedan ponovo Zg, pa sam obavila ultrazvuk u Vž-u. Vide se dvije točkice u maternici  :Smile: )))) tekućina se malo smanjila, jajnici su još dosta veliki, moram mirovati i vidjet ćemo što će reći u Zg-u drugi tjedan. Svi mi govore da ne brinem da će se s vremenom to sve povući. Ja im vjerujem  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

bili, dvije točkice?! odlično!!!!

----------


## Melem33

Utrogestan su jedne te iste tablete, koje mozes uzimati i oralno i vaginalno?
Ispravka netocnog navoda, odnosno mog shvacanja?

----------


## bili

Da, utrogestan možeš uzimati i vaginalno i oralno.

----------


## tikki

Melem, utrogestan od 100 mg su male krem okrugle pilulice (perlice) koje možeš ili a) progutati ili b) staviti vaginalno. Dakle nema više "vrsta" utrogestana, već ih možeš primjeniti na dva načina, ovisno o uputi doktora.  :Grin:

----------


## prava ovčica

> On mi u sub radi aspiraciju, hoces mi reci kakav je?
> Mozes na pp, thnx.


A nemam ti ja puno toga za reći; bili smo samo dva puta kod njega na razgovoru (po 5 min)
i još nijednom me nije pregledao.
Mene se iskreno nije nešto dojmio... ali kažem, još je prerano da ocijenim kakav je.
Reći ćeš ti meni kakav je poslije aspiracije  :Smile: 

Sretno!

----------


## prava ovčica

> nisam mogla čekati drugi tjedan ponovo zg, pa sam obavila ultrazvuk u vž-u. Vide se dvije točkice u maternici ))))


Jeeeeej!!!  :Grin:

----------


## tikki

> Nisam mogla čekati drugi tjedan ponovo Zg, pa sam obavila ultrazvuk u Vž-u. Vide se dvije točkice u maternici )))) tekućina se malo smanjila, jajnici su još dosta veliki, moram mirovati i vidjet ćemo što će reći u Zg-u drugi tjedan. Svi mi govore da ne brinem da će se s vremenom to sve povući. Ja im vjerujem


Jeeee! Odlične novosti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melem33

> A nemam ti ja puno toga za reći; bili smo samo dva puta kod njega na razgovoru (po 5 min)
> i još nijednom me nije pregledao.
> Mene se iskreno nije nešto dojmio... ali kažem, još je prerano da ocijenim kakav je.
> Reći ćeš ti meni kakav je poslije aspiracije 
> 
> Sretno!


Mislis da cu moci, iskreno se nadma da cu biti jako grogi,a znas kak se veli, da nakon "par piva" svi zgledaju dobro.
Tak da mozda nakon silnih droga bu mi bil mrak.( nadam se da mi bude mrak doslovce).

----------


## Melem33

> Melem, utrogestan od 100 mg su male krem okrugle pilulice (perlice) koje možeš ili a) progutati ili b) staviti vaginalno. Dakle nema više "vrsta" utrogestana, već ih možeš primjeniti na dva načina, ovisno o uputi doktora.


Ocekivala sam neke vaginalete...
Onak jedno te isto na dva ulaza ide...valjda nebu ispalo?
Onak ping ping ping po podu iza mene  :Grin:

----------


## Melem33

> Nisam mogla čekati drugi tjedan ponovo Zg, pa sam obavila ultrazvuk u Vž-u. Vide se dvije točkice u maternici )))) tekućina se malo smanjila, jajnici su još dosta veliki, moram mirovati i vidjet ćemo što će reći u Zg-u drugi tjedan. Svi mi govore da ne brinem da će se s vremenom to sve povući. Ja im vjerujem


Weeee, joj kak lijepo..zaljubljena sam...mozda uhvatim tak nesto i za sebe.  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Pitanje:
Koliko dugo aspiracija traje?
Znam da zavisi o kolicini koju vade?
Je li usisava jedan po jedan ili jednom pikne pa samo usise?

----------


## tikki

Par minuta traje. Radi se s velikom iglom koja se prikopča na sondu od ultrazvuka. Na ekranu doktor gleda prvo jedan jajnik, onda kroz vaginalni zid ubode da dođe do jajnika i potom se svaki folikul ubode i aspirira. Nakon toga se prelazi na drugu stranu. Samo trajanje dosta ovisi i kako su folikuli smješteni, neki budu malo više "iza" pa je teže doći do njih. Po folikulu treba nekoliko sekundi da se aspirira.

Bitno je da se opustiš, duboko dišeš (da se i koktel što brže rasporedi). Jako je važno pokušat ostat miran i ne podizat guzu na ubod jer to može dovesti do ozljede.

Samo polako duboko disat i mislit na mrvice zbog kojih to radiš.

Sve će biti ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Fala ti na opisu igle  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

A čuj  :Smile:  mora nekak doći do jajnika... ali igla nije debela, a i ni ne vidiš ju.

----------


## kristina1977

Bili nekako sam znala da su twinsi,super! :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

bili,super  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ih, ja se aspiracije sjećam samo do trenutka kada je ansteziolog rekao: "A sad ćete dobiti malo prošeka" i onda sam lijepo zaspala i probudila se dole u sobi. Tako da... ja bi' na aspiraciju svaki dan.  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

> Ih, ja se aspiracije sjećam samo do trenutka kada je ansteziolog rekao: "A sad ćete dobiti malo prošeka" i onda sam lijepo zaspala i probudila se dole u sobi. Tako da... ja bi' na aspiraciju svaki dan.


Nadam se da tvoj anesteziolog je coktail majstor sutra.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Ih, ja se aspiracije sjećam samo do trenutka kada je ansteziolog rekao: "A sad ćete dobiti malo prošeka" i onda sam lijepo zaspala i probudila se dole u sobi. Tako da... ja bi' na aspiraciju svaki dan.


ahmm..meni je ženskica rekla da ću osjetiti malo gorčine u ustima,pa je krenula brojati od 9 unatrag,zažmirela sam na 6 jer mi se jaaaaako mantalo,al sam sve čula i osjetila. :Shock:  mora da su šparali s prošekom na meni,hehe!a dole su me vozile neke dve praktikantice koje su kukale kak cijelo vrijeme samo vozaju žene s krevetima.fala db pa sam im bila zadnja :Coffee: s tim da je moj krevet pobral svakog čoška,štoka i sve ostale prepreke na putu od gore do dolje.ok,u liftu su me pitale-si dobro?

----------


## Konfuzija

Ili su meni krivo ocijenili konfekcijski broj.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

drugi put si budem oblekla usku spavačicu tak da moja veličina dođe u punom sjaju,garant ih je ona moja široka spavačica obmanula..misleći da sam sama kost i koža dali su mi labavi koktelčić.. :Laughing:

----------


## Konfuzija

> drugi put si budem oblekla usku spavačicu tak da moja veličina dođe u punom sjaju,garant ih je ona moja široka spavačica obmanula..misleći da sam sama kost i koža dali su mi labavi koktelčić..


Ili to ili pljoskicu u šlafrok.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

:Joggler:  folikuli budu sami skakali  :Klap:

----------


## RIBICA28

Dobra večer.isprike zbog ovakvog upadanja u nepripadajuću temu,ali teško se snalazim na forumima i jedva sam i ovo uspjela postati  :Wink: )
prije par dana sam izašla iz postupka,neko vrijeme mi neće trebati injekcije,a ostalo mi je par komada,radi se o gonalu i cetrotide,pa ako ima zainteresiranih možete me kontaktirati na 091/5196 796.hvala na pažnji,pozdrav!

----------


## Melem33

Curke, 
Odoh ja malo do Petrove na degustaciju prošeka. :Razz:

----------


## bili

Melem sretno, znam da si sad možda ili već na redu ili gotova ali nema veze, mislim na tebe i navijam za puno lijepih js i čim jači prošek  :Smile:  Inače čini mi se da su s tim koktelčićem i na meni šparali ja sam osjetila svaki ubod, ali nema veze isplatilo se  :Smile:  sad idem nekaj papati opet, moje mrvice su očito jako gladne od jutra...samo mi se spava i non stop sam gladna, ako tako nastavim do jeseni sam ko balon  :Smile:  ali nema veze...ima kum viličara  :Smile: )))))

----------


## Konfuzija

Samo ti papaj, *bili*, skinut ćeš to sve kad krenu mučnine. (Ih, ja baš znam čovjeka utješiti.)

*Melem*, sad kako bude, a ubuduće šlafrok sa džepićem, jesmo se razumjeli?  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

sretno melem :Love:

----------


## Melem33

Curkice,
Eto me...5js!!!! 8komada 3 bila prazna, 5 zrelih.
Molila sam za jaci prosek, bila sam sama, jedina aspiracija danas.
Osjetila sam nesto,ali sada kad razmislim, bila sam grogi da se nist ne sjecam, samo budjenja u sobi.
Za vrijeme asp. dok je nesto promijenio ton, mora da sam bila nemirna, ali se ne sjecam.
Tak da je to proslo ok.
Sad sam dosla k sebi,nema mucnine,nema bolova,nema krvi.

----------


## Melem33

> Samo ti papaj, *bili*, skinut ćeš to sve kad krenu mučnine. (Ih, ja baš znam čovjeka utješiti.)
> 
> *Melem*, sad kako bude, a ubuduće šlafrok sa džepićem, jesmo se razumjeli?


U jednom dzepu gace, u jednom sokne.  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Ma krasno Melem! Bitno da je sve dobro prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Pet je dobro tikki?

----------


## tikki

Pet je super melem  :Wink:  lijepo će biolog izabrati tri najljepše i da vidiš tuluma u labu! Ima da za 17-18 dana svi skačemo od sreće zbog tvoje bete!

----------


## Sonja29

Melem ja imala 6 j.s., 3 embrija vratili i evo nas 25 tt

----------


## kristina1977

Cure vadila betu danas 14DPT 457,9,znači poduplala se ,nadam se da će i dalje rasti!

----------


## bili

Nema me pola dana i sve samo lijepe vijesti..bravo cure, Melem vidim fini koktelčić u ti dali bravo baš mi je drago radi tebe, 5 je odlično, ja sam ih imala 6 i od toga su samo 3 bile dobre, sve se oplodile, 3 vratili i evo vidiš rezultat  :Smile:  
Kristina ma ja sam znala da će se poduplati baš sam sretna onako od srca. Sad samo polako uživaj i dalje i sve će biti super još malo pa ćemo razmjenjivat slikice rasta trbuščića.
 :Smile:  Još sad kad nam se i Melem pridruži uuuu  :Smile: 
Konfuzija mislim da me te mučnine i očekuju uskoro, danas sam imala prvi onako jači "napadaj" mirisa..  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Hvala curke na lijepim zeljama, znate da sada iscekujem sto ce mi ujutro reci  :Smile: 
Kristina1977 cestitam  :Smile:  bas lijepo duplanje.

----------


## Konfuzija

Samo hrabro! Bit će dobro.

----------


## milasova8

Melem,eto i uspjesno si punkciju odradila,sad navijamo za uspjesnu oplodnju i transfer :Smile:  
Kristina,jako lijepe vijesti,uzivaj u trudnoci..pusa

----------


## bili

Nisam mogla baš spavati ovu noć, sigurno radi party-a u labu u Zagrebu  :Smile:  čekamo vijesti Melem!! pusaaa

----------


## Melem33

Upravo je mm zvao,
Onak mislila sam on ce biti manje uzbudjen..koja kriva pretpostavka.
Uglavnom,
Sve je ok, oplodjene su, rekli su da zovemo sutra u 11h da ce nam reci kada ce biti transfer 3 ili 5 dan.
Mm je pokusao saznati koliko i sto, pa je rekla da ne daju preko telefona takvu inf.
To znaci da je to to?
presla sam i tu stepenicu, odnosno presli smo sada bolje reci...jer i mm ima tu zasluga.
Znaci bit ce transfera?

----------


## kristina1977

Bravo Melem33 nadam se da će biti uspješan trasfer i da ćeš nam biti uskoro lijepa i trbušasta!

----------


## Melem33

Evo me, 
Upravo zvala, kratko sve je odlicno, ali bi ona da je transfer 3dan, odnosno sutra, na osnovi mojih godina?!

----------


## bili

OO znači sutra je dan"D". Super, valjda si već sad nestrpljiva, i ja sam imala transfer 3.dan, sve će biti super!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Evo me, 
> Upravo zvala, kratko sve je odlicno, ali bi ona da je transfer 3dan, odnosno sutra, na osnovi mojih godina?!



Melem,
sretno na transferu!  :Smile: 

a ja stara teta, uvijek trznem kad se godine spominju.
draga, koje su to tvoje godine koje uvjetuju raniji transfer tj. transfer 3. dan?

 :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Hvala bili, treba mi!
Onako, sutra je dan  D, kada sam bila na aspiraciji, bile su samnom cure u sobi s transfera.Onako kao dosle kod kozmeticarke, dodju, odu...sve peace of cake.  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

> Melem,
> sretno na transferu! 
> 
> a ja stara teta, uvijek trznem kad se godine spominju.
> draga, koje su to tvoje godine koje uvjetuju raniji transfer tj. transfer 3. dan?


35 godina s AMH 38.
Pa sad ti vidi?!
Mozda sam ju nesto krivo shvatila, rekla je sve je odlicno...onak kao da me smiri?!
Ne kuzim...ja sam realka, reci mi sto i kako...nemoj ti meni odlicno  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Na osnovi godina?! E, ovo prvi put čujem.  :Smile: 
Transfer se planira 5. dan, tj. u fazi blastociste, ako ima dosta zametaka koji se jako lijepo razvijaju, te ako klinika ispunjava kadrovske i tehničke pretspostavke za uzgoj zametka do faze blastociste.
Ako je manje zametaka i/ili nisu baš impresionirali razvojem, ili klinika ima takvu politiku, zameci se vraćaju 3. dan, a ponegdje čak i drugi.

----------


## Mary123

> Na osnovi godina?! E, ovo prvi put čujem. 
> Transfer se planira 5. dan, tj. u fazi blastociste, ako ima dosta zametaka koji se jako lijepo razvijaju, te ako klinika ispunjava kadrovske i tehničke pretspostavke za uzgoj zametka do faze blastociste.
> Ako je manje zametaka i/ili nisu baš impresionirali razvojem, ili klinika ima takvu politiku, zameci se vraćaju 3. dan, a ponegdje čak i drugi.


Draga u kojoj si ti fazi???Oboje smo u 6 mjesecu pa se možda sretnemo!

----------


## Konfuzija

> Draga u kojoj si ti fazi???Oboje smo u 6 mjesecu pa se možda sretnemo!


Ja sam u vrlo nervoznoj fazi  :Smile: . Ovaj tjedan idem po lijekove, pa onda sredinom 6. počinjem s pikanjem, ili možda i ranije, ne znam kakav će mi protokol točno biti. Prvi put nisam bila ovako živčana, možda zato što nisam znala točno u što se upuštam... Kada ti počinješ?

----------


## Inesz

melem, hvala na odgovoru
 :Smile: 
sretno, neka ti ovo bude dobitni postupak.

amh 38? 38 pmol/l? pa to je optimalna plodnost po tablici vrijednosti, istina godine igraju dosta veliku ulogu u prognozi uspjeha ivf-a, ali taj amh je isto odličan prognostički pokazatelj.

... jedino ako 38 pmol/l nije radi policističnih jajnika.  :Sad: 


moj amh je prije godinu dana bio 24,4 pmol/l. svi su govorili-odlično, sa obaveznim nastavakom... ali malo ti to znači jer imaš 40 godina...
ali eto uspjela od prve.

sretno Melem  :Smile: 

a konfuzija je objasnila kako to ide sa transferom3. ili 5. dan
 :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Da cure, to je i moje vidjenje situacije s 3 i 5 dana, tako da me zbunila biologica s ovim.
Ja sam ju direktno pitala, da sto su se prestali dobro razvijati, kada su jucer bili za 3 ili 5, a danas je 3?
Jer bilo je 5. Zrelih js.
Znaci jedino objasnjenje je da se ne razvijaju bas naj.
Na to mi odgovorila da su odlicno,ali da u dogovoru s dokom ih vracaju 3dan radi niza faktora ukljucujuci godine pacijenta??I da uvijek kazu da ce vidjeti 3 ili 5, a moja frendica koja je sada pred porodom, rekla je da su njoj odmah drugi dan rekli da je 3 dan transfer.
Koliko ih je oplodjeno ne znam, jer ne zele reci na telefon.
Zasto to?
Mislim nije fer, prolazimo svasta u tim postupcima, mozemo podnijeti istinu, kakva god bila.
Uglavmom, eto treci je dan...sve ok, ali kakve veze imaju moje godine??
*Inesz*
Nemam PCOS...valjda bi mi to netko spomenuo kad tad, vise nist ne znam.

----------


## strategija

Cure moje drage, ja bila na putu 2tj i sad mi treba da sve pohvatam. Vidim da ste vrlo aktivne zadnje vrijeme :Smile: 

Prvo čestitke bili i kristina1977!!!  :Very Happy: 

Melem33 uvijek su telefonski škrti na riječima i to me jako živcira ali na transferu ti sve kažu. Držim ti fige!!!

Svim ostalima ~~~

Ja sam danas bila u Petrovoj i ostala šokirana. Novi postupak tek u veljači 2013g! Sve nove hormone moram vaditi i kad sve skupim moram na kontrolu doći.

----------


## Melem33

Zasto tako dugo do novog?

----------


## strategija

I ja se pitam?! Doktorica mi je rekla da pošto sam već bila da bi trebala ranije doći na red da me sestra stavi na listu a ona mrtva hladna rekla da se vidimo u 02/2013 jer me nema di prije staviti!

----------


## Melem33

Pa to je strasno, najiskrenije, pa to je 9mj cekanja?!?koja ti je dok?
 Idi k njoj i reci joj.

----------


## tikki

Uf to je baš dugo čekanje  :Sad:  samo, ne znam baš ni kako ranije doći do doktora kad te zapravo sestra mora pustiti doktoru, a to ne možeš bez uputnice... Ali 9 mjeseci je baš dugo. Mi kad smo krenuli je bila lista oko 4 mjeseca.

Melem, sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Kod dr. Pavičić sam. To je ukupno 12mj bez postupka jer sam bila u veljači ove godine. Mislila sam odmah obaviti sve pretrage koji mi je napisala pa kad sve skupim doći do nje pa vidjeti. Možda bar koju inseminaciju ili prirodni ivf napraviti ako za to nema isto lista čekanja. Tek toliko da nešto poduzimam. Godina dana bez postupka mi je stvarno too much.

----------


## tikki

Da, možda probate dogovoriti neki prirodnjak ( mislim da je ona ok po tom pitanju), pogotovo ako ti imaš redovite ovulacije. Inače je dosta teško uloviti stanicu u prirodnjaku.

----------


## Melem33

Tocno tako godinu dana bez postupaka je stvarno previse.
Nema nikakvog smisla.

----------


## žužy

ajme,sad sam i ja u bedu..9mj. je stvarno dugo za čekati.
Melem,lijepo se provedi sutra!ja pamtim transfer kao jako zabavan dan,bilo nas je 6 cura a sestra irena je čak i popila kavu s nama. :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

> ajme,sad sam i ja u bedu..9mj. je stvarno dugo za čekati.
> Melem,lijepo se provedi sutra!ja pamtim transfer kao jako zabavan dan,bilo nas je 6 cura a sestra irena je čak i popila kavu s nama.


 :Smile: 
Bas se veselim, iskreno..da ih lijepo mogu sve pitati..a cuj, znatizeljka sam.

----------


## strategija

Nemam baš redovite ovulacije, ciklus mi je svakakav, pa u biti neznam koliko bi prirodni uopće imao smisla. Možda da se ubaci koji lijek na moj trošak... Neznam... Vidjet ćemo... Sad se bacam na skupljanje uputnica i što prije opet se naručiti kod nje.

----------


## milasova8

sto se tice te liste,ja sam bila na konzultacijama koncem 3.mj. I zapisanana za postupak u 10/2012.. Ali to sam si nekak objasnila time sto ne rade 7 i 8 mj..ali ovo je stvarno previse..

----------


## zrinkič

Ja sam bila u prirodnom, sekundarnom u ožujku.......konzultacije smo dobili 04.06. isto kod Pavičić...a sestra mi je pisala postupak u prosincu uz objašnjenje....možda ti doktorica kaže ranije!!! i baš sam neki dan listala po kalendaru...dugo...puno listova sam morala okrenut do prosinca......i zaključila...koliko je to jadno...koliko moram čekati..za novu priliku. baš tužno.

----------


## žužy

zrinkič,znam kako ti je..tužna sam dok čitam vaše liste čekanja,a tko zna kad budem ja došla na red  :Sad:  mene je bacil u bed doktor sad kad nam je rekao da se trudnoča nakon kiretaže nikako(s duplim nikako)nesmije dogoditi u narednih 6mj.čitam tu po forumu kak se tjelo oporavi skroz nakon 2-3 ciklusa,a neke žene zatrudne odmah u prvom,vjerojatno od stimulacije još je ostalo hormona u organizmu..meni su jajnici 2mj. nakon pikanja menopurom još dupli.i sad se mi moramo prvi put u životu paziti.htela sam te pitati za prirodni postupak,navodno ne ulazi u onih slavnih 6 besplatnih,a dali te ičim stimuliraju(bar klomifen) ili skroz ničim?mislim,kad ne koristim menopure,gonale,vjerojatno i nema neke duge liste čekanja.ili se varam?

----------


## Ayan

nema me neko vrijeme i vidim da je ovdje pravi baby boom.
mislim da ću više boraviti tu s vama jer možda virus trudnoće pređe i na mene.  :Laughing: 

čestitke svim novopečenim trudnicama, i vibrice za nas ostale koje bi se rado pridružile.  :Love:

----------


## Melem33

Eto vratila se iz Petrove, 
2 su js, jedna 8st, a jdena naprednija od te ima puno stanica, kaze biologinja da ne broji.
I onda dodje do transfera, a kateter ne prolazi,pa injekcije normabela, za sat ponovo i ne prolazi.
Narucili su me 5 dan.

----------


## sirena28

> I ja se pitam?! Doktorica mi je rekla da pošto sam već bila da bi trebala ranije doći na red da me sestra stavi na listu a ona mrtva hladna rekla da se vidimo u 02/2013 jer me nema di prije staviti!


veljača 2013??????  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 

Jesu li oni normalni?? Ja ću promjeniti kliniku, čini mi se. Na VV se čeka 2-3 mjeseca max, i to se lijepo dogovar sa doktorom, a ne vode sestre glavnu riječ...

Grozno. Baš me zanima što će meni reći idući ponedeljak....

----------


## pilek

bok curke
evo opet mene malo laptop mi krepal pa me nema
uglavnom danas sam popila klomifen do kraja pa me sutra ceka ultrazvuk, pa nadam se da ima koji folikul na vidiku
 :Smile:

----------


## tikki

> Eto vratila se iz Petrove, 
> 2 su js, jedna 8st, a jdena naprednija od te ima puno stanica, kaze biologinja da ne broji.
> I onda dodje do transfera, a kateter ne prolazi,pa injekcije normabela, za sat ponovo i ne prolazi.
> Narucili su me 5 dan.


Melem, baš mi je žao što nisu uspjeli transfer napraviti  :Sad:  sad ti iz sveg srca držim fige da mrvice budu krasne blastice 5 dan i da se lijepo ugnjezde!

----------


## žužy

> Eto vratila se iz Petrove, 
> 2 su js, jedna 8st, a jdena naprednija od te ima puno stanica, kaze biologinja da ne broji.
> I onda dodje do transfera, a kateter ne prolazi,pa injekcije normabela, za sat ponovo i ne prolazi.
> Narucili su me 5 dan.



ajme melem,pa kak nije prošao.kaj to znači,da je grlič jako stisnuti,ne razmem..a opet,nek se fino i dalje razvijaju u onoj njihovoj hranjivoj tekućini,pa će ti preksutra vratiti velike,jake i snažne mrvice!nemoj se brinuti,sad znaš da ih imaš i da te čekaju  :Love:

----------


## bili

Melem sve će biti ok, ne brini one će se lijepo povećati i ojačati i sve će završiti sretno  :Smile: držim palčeve i mislim na tebe.

----------


## strategija

Ajoj, Melem! Znači izmučili su te. To se i meni desilo na zadnjem transferu ali su ipak na kraju uspjeli nakon par sati i par boca infuzije i pikica raznih za opuštanje. Sad će ti lijepo vratiti blastice a prije transfera će te možda dobro omamiti. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Javio mi se moj dok, sutra ce on to lijepo vratiti.
Neka je samo do tog grca i sve ce biti ok, malo normabela i sve super.
On ionako to radi sa uzv-om.

----------


## nety

Nije me dugo bilo svrnula sam na kratko curkama dat podrsku Do prije par mjeseci i ja sam tu bila a sad jos mj dana i stize moj mali mrvek Drzte se cure

----------


## Melem33

Curke pitanje, oplodili su 2 js.
Danas 3dan jedna je 8stanicna, koliko sam shvatila to je super i to je max koliko ih moze imati na 3dan.
Ispravite ako grijesim!
A druga ima toliko stanica da se vise ne daju prebrojit, naprednija od ove prve, odlicna je.
Kako je to moguce za treci dan.
Znaci da prelazi u blastocistu, jer ide preko 8 stanica.
Danas su jednoj curi vratili 5dan 2js 8 stanicne.
to jos nisu blastocite, a peti je dan?

----------


## tikki

A čuj nije u biologiji uvijek sve po pravilima  :Smile:  ja se uvijek sjetim riječi jedne cure tu sa foruma, kad je imala transfer 2 staničnog embrija, doc joj je rekao:nitko od nas ne znakakvi smo embriji mi bili  :Smile:  bitno je da se lijepo dijele, da su pravilnii ne odveć fragmentirani.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Melem*, dobro ti je rekla Tikki. Ne brini se previše i nek ti je sa srećom.

----------


## Melem33

:Smile: 
Idem ja po mrvice moje

----------


## milasova8

Melem sretno!!!

----------


## zrinkič

žužy...nisam ničime stimulirana u prirodnome. pratili smo jedan folikul koji sam imala....kad je utvrđena ovulacija....odmrzavali su jajne stanice.

----------


## žužy

aha,imali ste zamrznute jajne st.,otud 3 zametka..pomislila sam da su te možda s čim postimulirali lagano.žao mi je što nije uspjelo..

----------


## Inesz

> Idem ja po mrvice moje


Melem,
sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Prof se namucio,
Ali mrvice su kod mame  :Smile: 
Zahvalna sam do neba,pozdrav iz Petrove

----------


## Inesz

bravo melem! :Smile: 
kako se osjećaš?
tko je radio transfer?

----------


## milasova8

čuvaj draga svoje mrvice..
nadam se da si zadovoljna prof.R

----------


## kristina1977

Bravo Melem baš si se namučila,ali glavno da su mrvice na sigurnom!

----------


## Melem33

Moj dok,prof.Vrcic,
Kada je zavrsio,okrenuo se,a ledja znojna koliko se mucio,40min za transfer.
Imam cervix u obrnut S i promijenio katetere i na kraju s jednim usao odmah.
Bilo je vec price o zamrzavanju i enteroskopiji da se izravna cervix

----------


## žužy

dobro je,glavno da su mrvice kod tebe :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

> Moj dok,prof.Vrcic,
> Kada je zavrsio,okrenuo se,a ledja znojna koliko se mucio,40min za transfer.
> Imam cervix u obrnut S i promijenio katetere i na kraju s jednim usao odmah.
> Bilo je vec price o zamrzavanju i enteroskopiji da se izravna cervix


e draga pa jel nisi rekla da je prof.R tvoj dok?
ja mislila dobit ću informacije iz prve ruke..hihihi
ma nema veze,bitno da se sretno završilo

----------


## Melem33

> e draga pa jel nisi rekla da je prof.R tvoj dok?
> ja mislila dobit ću informacije iz prve ruke..hihihi
> ma nema veze,bitno da se sretno završilo


Ne, on mi je radio aspiraciju, jer sam je imala za vikend kada je bio dezuran.
Sorry, ne sjecam se puno, ok je, pristojan.

----------


## pilek

imam 4 folikula tri po 11 mm jedan od 12mm na 9 dc  :Smile:  malo mi tanki endometrija pa sad opet gutam tablete  :Smile:  valjda bude ok

----------


## tikki

Super da je na kraju dobro prošlo i da su mrvice kod tebe  :Smile:  sretno draga!

----------


## strategija

Melem čuvaj svoje mrvice i ima da je za 2tj beta do neba :Very Happy: 
Pilek sretno!!

----------


## bili

Vidim bilo nas je dosta danas u Petrovoj, Melem možda sam i tebe vidjela na krevetu, vidjela sam da je sestri Ireni bilo prometno danas  :Smile:  Bravo, sad ih čuvaj i uskoro očekujemo tvoju veliku betu. Ja sam danas vidjela svoje 2 mrvice kako im treperi srčeko, ne čuje se još ništa ali se vide  :Smile:  ali moram jače mirovati jer su još jajnici veliki ali su se povukli kako su bili a i tekućina, ali imam hematom mali i rekla je dr. Pavičić ležati i ležati. Kontrola za 3 tjedna sa krvnom slikom, urinokulturom,OGTT-om (fuj) i još nečim što ne znam pročitati ali moj ginekolog će znati. Pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Kristina 1977 ajde javi na odbrojavanje pa da te Geceta stavi na listu trudnica :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

> Vidim bilo nas je dosta danas u Petrovoj, Melem možda sam i tebe vidjela na krevetu, vidjela sam da je sestri Ireni bilo prometno danas  Bravo, sad ih čuvaj i uskoro očekujemo tvoju veliku betu. Ja sam danas vidjela svoje 2 mrvice kako im treperi srčeko, ne čuje se još ništa ali se vide  ali moram jače mirovati jer su još jajnici veliki ali su se povukli kako su bili a i tekućina, ali imam hematom mali i rekla je dr. Pavičić ležati i ležati. Kontrola za 3 tjedna sa krvnom slikom, urinokulturom,OGTT-om (fuj) i još nečim što ne znam pročitati ali moj ginekolog će znati. Pusa svima


Je, je..
Danas je sestra Irena imala aspiraciju i 3 transfera, a jos sve nekako kasnilo, ja zastopala vremenom.
A ri si bila u onoj guzvi tamo pred ambulantom?

----------


## Melem33

Curke, eto lezim nakon finog rucka u kreveticu i spavuckam, puna utrogestana.
Cudo malo se dogodilo jutros, sada pazim te dvije mrvice.
Reklu su za 14dana beta, jel dan transfera 1 dan?

----------


## Inesz

melem33, dan transfera je nulti dan.

*pilek,* samo naprijed!  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Nulti, joj kak volim to nulto  :Smile:

----------


## bili

da ja sam bila u onoj gužvi, al mogu ti reći da sam dosta brzo i sve obavila hvala Bogu, mislila sam da ću duže čekati ali kad je krenulo išlo je stvarno brzo..uživaj, papaj,odmaraj, nek te maze i paze ovih 14 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Ah, ja i moje guglanje
Uspjela sam naci na stranicama mariborskog ivf centra, da tezak! Nemoguce/onemogucen et moze imati isto faktor da ne dodje do implant. ili da ako dodje, onda se embriji lose razvijaju.
Nisam bas to trazila, ali nasla sam.
Sada sam zvala biologicu i rekla mi je da bi to bilo kada bi bile neke teske anomalije, priraslice, da je bilo puno krvi..ovako ne i cestitala mi na odlicnim mrvicama

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

melem ne sekirati se prije vremena
sto se tice transfera i moj traje, ne bas 40 minuta, ali bude 20 minuta, sto se mene tice ja bi mogla s anestezijom odraditi transfer, ali me jos nisu shvatili ozbiljno
u svakom slucaju melem sretno

----------


## pilek

Danas nas je bome bilo u Petrovoj!

----------


## Melem33

Jutroooo, 
Kaj je zatisje u petrovoj?
Vazno jucer mi je bilogica rekla da 14dana totalnog mirovanja je nepreporucljivo, jer treba cirkulacija,kisik,time i prokrvljenost maternice.
Kaze da pacijenticama koje se vrate na job preporuca svakih sat obaveznog protegnuca nogu,prosetati,makar i oko stola.

----------


## Mary123

> Ja sam u vrlo nervoznoj fazi . Ovaj tjedan idem po lijekove, pa onda sredinom 6. počinjem s pikanjem, ili možda i ranije, ne znam kakav će mi protokol točno biti. Prvi put nisam bila ovako živčana, možda zato što nisam znala točno u što se upuštam... Kada ti počinješ?


Draga ja sam pokupila lijekove,krajem ovog mjeseca počinjem sa pikanjem tak da sam u 6 mjesecu i na punkciji i svemu ostalome ako Bog da!! Sada cekam vješticu..heheheh

----------


## pilek

Mary kava kad dodjes :Smile:

----------


## bili

Melem nemoj čitati previše i opterećivati se, samo se opusti, uživaj, i ja nisam skroz mirovala, ručak, suđe, šetnja po dvorištu, malo do mame, naravno smetala me i prašina i ovo i ono, sve sam ja to polako rješavala, ako osjećaš umor odmoriš. Samo pazi na da ne dižeš teško i ne napinješ se. Ovo ostalo laganini. Ja sam se i vratila na posao nakon 9 dana, a cura s kojom sam bila na transferu je rekla da će ona nakon 3 dana na posao,ali isto sve polako. Kako ti osjećaš da je dobro tako i radi. A mozak na pašu  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Bili, bas tak dolaze mi poshete pricamo, stavim sudje usudjricu, ves poslozim, sve laganini.
Lezim malo i tak mic po mic...

----------


## malasovica

veliki pozdrav svim forumašima......
od srca vem želim da vam se ostvare vaše velike želje...
ja sam nova u svemu ovome i izgubljena sam max. :Idea: 
imam jednu zamolbu...
mi smo sad već 3 godine u braku i 2 godine intenzivno radimo na bebi....ali ništa....već sam luda od čekanja mengi..praćenja simptoma jesam li trudna, pa bole dojke ja se razveselim, menga kasni i onda za par dana dođe i padnem u depresiju....i tako ispočetka...
meni je 27 godina, a mužu 31 i meni su dokazani PCO, imam viška kila 174/97kg, to sve nakupljeno od kad sam dobila mirniji posao i samo se vozam u autu i jedem što stignem...uh....pa bih htjeli krenuti od nečega...odlučili smo za petrovu jer živimo blizu pa mi je zgodno ići na preglede i šta treba....
molim vas ako mi možete preporučiti neku dobru i susretljivu dr, jer sam čitala forum i ima puno pozitivnih i negativnih iskustava, pa u vas imam povjerenje i molim vas za pomoć.
čula sam sve naj o Dr. Šprem pa me zanimaju iskustva i koga mi još možete preporučiti...
unaprijed hvala

----------


## Melem33

Dobrodosla,
Ovdje cemo ti sigurno pomoci sa svime sto trebas, da ti smanjimo mpo nedoumice i lutanja.
Doktori u Petrovoj su svi dobri, imas profesore i doktore.
Mozes mi se javiti na pp?
A sva. Tko ti moze nesto reci o svojem doku, kojeg god izabrala bitno je da mu vjerujes i da iz tog povjerenja nastane tvoja opustenost i da im se cijelom timu prepustis.
Moj dok je Vrcic,ozbiljan, vrlo koncentriran na pacijenta, pamti detalje, ne prica puno,ali ono sto kaze vrijedi.njezan, definitvno najnjezniji dok u Petrovoj i sire.Bas ima ruku za to.
Dosao je s godisnjeg napraviti mi transfer, jer spomenuta doktorica nije mogla, ne radi njene nesposobnosti, vec m ja kompliciraniji slucaj po tome bila i prof.V je bio dobitna kombinacija, mozda je presudila sreca ili iskustvo vise, da je on uspio.
Postoje 3 moja iskustva s njim, u kojima je bio covjek, prije nego dok.
Radakovic mi je radio aspiraciju,8 folikula vadio, nisam imala kap krvi nakon aspiracije, jako je posvecen pacijenticama.
I na kraju Sprem, nas dvije imamo losu karmu, uvijek mi nesto fula u prosudbi,npr. Da mozda imam pcos..duga prica, ali dobra je dok.
Ima tu jos Pacijentica od Strelca, Čanića, Ivanišević,Šimunić...netko. E ti dati svoja iskustva.

----------


## Sneki41

Bokic cure, nije me bilo 2 tjedna i sad citam postove i skacem "do plafona" od srece... Mrvice rastu, jupiiii...bili, Kristina, Melem- drzite se!!! Puse vam saljem svima!!!

----------


## Sneki41

Malasovica, ja sam stvarno slucajno "dopala u ruke" dr. Streleca jer sam pogodila dan kad on ima ambulantu, nisam puno znala o IVF-u pa sam mu dosadjivala sa 100 pitanja, ko neko dijete u tijelu 40-godisnjakinje, imao je strpljenja, nije bilo ko na traci... Jos nisam u postupku (krecem u 10. mj. ) pa ti ne znam reci kakav je kad sve to krene ali cure na forumu znaju sve, male enciklopedije, samo pitaj  :Smile:  Iskustvo s dr. Simunicem imam iz davnih dana kad sam imala problema s rubeolom u trudnoci i tada je bio super, poslije me razocarao kad se "gurao" k Milinivicu oko zakona ali to je druga tema, nema veze s njegovom strucnoscu...

----------


## Ayan

> ...čula sam sve naj o Dr. Šprem pa me zanimaju iskustva i koga mi još možete preporučiti...


ja sam kod dr.šprem i mogu reći sve najbolje za nju.
profesionalna, susretljiva, osjećajna, nježna, uvijek dobre volje.
da je bar više takvih doktora.

----------


## žužy

malasovica,eto isto kao i sneki tako sam i ja upala kod dr. streleca.kad smo se prvi put naručivali bilo mi je bitno da ne čekam predugo,kod njega je bio najbliži slobodan termin i tako je krenulo.sad nakon nekoliko "druženja" mogu ti reči da sam zadovoljna s njim i da ga nebi mjenjala.radio mi je folikumetrije,pct,sve objasni,ne odugovlači s koje čim,ljubazan je.dr. šprem mi je radila punkciju,neznam kakva je,nikad nismo razgovarale.dr. čanić mi je bio na transferu,isto dobro iskustvo,jako ljubazan,ma čim mi se nasmijao i poželio sreću na kraju,mam mi je bilo lakše.eto...možda se javi koja cura s iskustvima kod nekog drugog dr. al mislim da ti nebude loše  kojeg god odabrala.

----------


## bili

Malasovica slažem se sa svime što su ti cure napisale po pitanju doktora, ja sam kod dr.Pavičić-Baldani, jako sam zadovoljna, meni je dobra doktorica, sve mi objasni detaljno svaki puta. Nije mi ona radila punkciju nego dr. Ivana Jurković, koja mi je bila i na prvom pregledu nakon što je utvrđena trudnoća, ona mi je isto ok. Transfer mi je radila dr. Pavičić i stvarno sve je bilo ok. Ako ti bilo što treba tu smo, nemoj se ustručavati pitati. Sve smo mi ovdje došle prvi puta, sa tisuću pitanja i zbrkom u glavi  :Smile:  Mi smo ti ko mušketiri Svi za jednog, jedan za sve  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Bok curke!
Moji folikulici rastu 16+
A ja sam kod dr šprem,zasad je ok mada mi ne govori bas previse i neznam dal je to samo kod mene slučaj da mi je trebalo toliko vremena da dodjem do AIH-a.

----------


## kristina1977

Ja sam kod doktora Strelca,ali ga uopće nisam vidjela ovaj mjesec kad sam išla u postupak,jer je on na godišnjem cijeli mjesec,tako da mi je UVZ odrađivao prof.Vrčić,punkciju radila dok.Baldani,a transfer dok.Čanić koji me oduševio! Mislim da je svejedno kod kog da dođeš svi će odraditi super posao!

----------


## bili

Vidim kristina beta ti je prekrasna kad je ultrazvuk??

----------


## milasova8

> veliki pozdrav svim forumašima......
> od srca vem želim da vam se ostvare vaše velike želje...
> ja sam nova u svemu ovome i izgubljena sam max.
> imam jednu zamolbu...
> mi smo sad već 3 godine u braku i 2 godine intenzivno radimo na bebi....ali ništa....već sam luda od čekanja mengi..praćenja simptoma jesam li trudna, pa bole dojke ja se razveselim, menga kasni i onda za par dana dođe i padnem u depresiju....i tako ispočetka...
> meni je 27 godina, a mužu 31 i meni su dokazani PCO, imam viška kila 174/97kg, to sve nakupljeno od kad sam dobila mirniji posao i samo se vozam u autu i jedem što stignem...uh....pa bih htjeli krenuti od nečega...odlučili smo za petrovu jer živimo blizu pa mi je zgodno ići na preglede i šta treba....
> molim vas ako mi možete preporučiti neku dobru i susretljivu dr, jer sam čitala forum i ima puno pozitivnih i negativnih iskustava, pa u vas imam povjerenje i molim vas za pomoć.
> čula sam sve naj o Dr. Šprem pa me zanimaju iskustva i koga mi još možete preporučiti...
> unaprijed hvala


dobro nam došla :Smile:  i što prije među trudnice otišla :Smile: 
Nemam baš puno iskustva s doktorima jer sam kao i Sneki41 u postupku u 10 mj.( Sneki možda se i budemo družile tamo)
Jedino što ćeš duuugo čekati na postupak između 6 i 9 mj.čak, a koliko sam čula na VV se čeka 2 do 3 mj.pa sad ne znam..
prvo ćeš obaviti konzultacije i stavit ćete na listu za lijekove, navodno da sad upisuju za 02/2013..
I samo pitanje,jel ti dragi napravio spermiogram?

----------


## kristina1977

Bili UVZ je u utorak,malo me strah šta će doktori reći,nadam se da je sve u redu! Jel ti i dalje moraš na preglede u petrovu ili sada sve preuzima tvoj ginekolog?

----------


## sanja001

Pozdrav curke,
moram se pridruziti hvalospjevima. ja sam takodjer Strelecov pacijent. Bila sam kod njega na laparoskopiji prije 5g pa sam i s IVF-om nastavila kod njega.
Ne mogu se potuziti na nista. Na prvom IVF-u mi je radio aspiraciju koja je bila savrseno bezbolna. Transfer mi je radio prof. Vrcic i tu je bilo dosta problema.
U drugom postupku, nisam sigurna ko je bio na aspiraciji (bila je nedelja i ja sam bila drogirana kod je doktor usao) ali je bila poprilicno bolna a transfer je radio dr. Strelec. I ovaj puta je bio problematican ali navodno da sam imala srece sto ga je radio upravo on jer je najbolji kod takvih problematicnih stvari. I ta druga kombinacija je bila dobitna  :Smile:

----------


## bili

> Bili UVZ je u utorak,malo me strah šta će doktori reći,nadam se da je sve u redu! Jel ti i dalje moraš na preglede u petrovu ili sada sve preuzima tvoj ginekolog?


Mislim da može i tvoj ginekolog samo, ja sam išla u Petrovu sad 2. puta jer sam imala slobodne tekućine i jaaako velike jajnike, pa sam išla k njima s obzirom da je ipak postupak bio kod njih pa ono, ali bila sam i kod svog ginekologa. Mislim da ću ići na još jedan pregled kod njih pa onda samo kod svog ginića, budem vidla naručili su me za 3 tjedna pa ću razmisliti do onda. Htjela bih da se sve vrati u normalu pa da se prepustim onda samo u ruke svog ginekologa. ipak da ne putujem svako malo u Zg, znam da nije Zg kraj svijeta ali ono....Drugi tjedan ću kod svog ginekologa pa ću otvoreno popričati s njim.

----------


## bili

nešto sam zaribala, pa mi nije prikazalo pola poruke. Vjerujem da će sve biti ok, ja sam bila jako nervozna prije ultrazvuka, uh ...Baš sam danas s MM-om pričala o tebi, kako je bio samo jedan a evo te sad, cijeli se naježio tako mu je bilo drago. Kaže da i on drži palčeve i da javljaš novosti  :Smile:  Ti se dobro osjećaš? nema mučnina još, vrtoglavica i tako to?

----------


## kristina1977

Malo mi je slabo,nadražuje me na povraćanje,al ništa strašno,malo cicke bole,malo leđa bole,malo mi se vrti,sve po malo. kako si ti,jer imaš kakve simptome s obzirom da su blizanci?

----------


## strategija

Sanja001 jel ti to kao i bili čekaš twinsiće?

----------


## Melem33

Curke, jeste vi bile spavalice?
Danas sam se ustala u 7,pa malo lagano gibanje po kuci,zaspala pred tv 2-3 i onda ope navecer  20-23 i sa malo budna i opet cu do 7.
Spavam pol dana, totalno novo iskustvo.
Je li to do utrica?

----------


## Inesz

da, melem33.
utrogestan uspavljuje, bar u početku uzimanja (osobito ovako velike doze kako nama daju poslije transfera) dok se organizam malo ne privikne. ima utogestan još malo nezgodnih posljedica...  :Smile:  ništa strašno, ali meni je bilo baš puno gore od pospanosti...  :Smile:  ma, i to prođe za neko vrijeme..

----------


## bili

> Malo mi je slabo,nadražuje me na povraćanje,al ništa strašno,malo cicke bole,malo leđa bole,malo mi se vrti,sve po malo. kako si ti,jer imaš kakve simptome s obzirom da su blizanci?


Pa iskreno onako i ne baš često, jedino sam jako gladna čim se probudim a inače nisam mogla uopće ujutro jesti. Malo mirisi, jučer je mama došla s kiselim zeljem mislila sam da ću pasti u nesvijest. Naježila sam se od glave do pete, refleks povraćanja ali hvala Bogu ništa.  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

milasova8, biti ce super ako se "potrefimo" u 10. mjesecu, morati cemo dogovoriti neki znak raspoznavanja  :Smile:  Jesi obavila sve kaj treba? Ja polako, cekam nalaze i najradje bi zaspala pa da se probudim u 9. mj. za pikanje  :Smile:  nikako docekati...

----------


## Mary123

> Mary kava kad dodjes


Draga pa mislim da bi bilo vrijeme da se vidimo....Negdje oko druge srijede sam u Zagrebu pa se nadam toj kavici...

----------


## pilek

jucer stoperica,sutra na inseminaciju,držite fige!

----------


## pilek

može,javi mary detalje

----------


## milasova8

Sneki,imam bas sve i zasad su svi nalazi uredni..
Sva sreca pa je ljeto pa ce mi brze proc vrijeme do 9 mj..
U svakom slucaju na vrijeme cemo dogovorit znakove rsapoznavanja :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> može,javi mary detalje


Ok draga..obavezno se javim...i sutra ti držim fige pa se javi..... :fige:

----------


## Ayan

da li se postupci rade i ljeti, pošto doktori idu na godišnji, ili se radi pauza do 9-og mjeseca?

----------


## Melem33

> da li se postupci rade i ljeti, pošto doktori idu na godišnji, ili se radi pauza do 9-og mjeseca?


 15.7-15.8 ne rade se.
Moj je sada imao godisnji,pa svako malo morao u bolnicu.

----------


## Melem33

> jucer stoperica,sutra na inseminaciju,držite fige!


Pilek, da si mi fino nafilana, nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ali da bude onak da ima toga.  :Smile: 
Javi kako i sto, ja sam preskocila taj dio pa me zanima.

----------


## Melem33

9 dan aspiracije, 5 dan nakon transfera, koji je bio sa 4 dana starosti.
Od subote me malo zignelijevo pa desno i ponekad kao u slovu u ispod moje skembice.Nista jako,ali durgacije nego inace, kada nema nista na 22dc.
Betu vasim sl. srijedu, jer su lijepo napisali 14 dana, ja cu poslusati.

----------


## bili

> jucer stoperica,sutra na inseminaciju,držite fige!


Pileek držim palčeve da je sve super prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Evo curke,inseminacija je gotova,sad mirujem i čekam otpusno pismo. Dr Šprem je to vrhunski obavila! Sad 14 dana utrica pa test! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

> Evo curke,inseminacija je gotova,sad mirujem i čekam otpusno pismo. Dr Šprem je to vrhunski obavila! Sad 14 dana utrica pa test!


Pilek cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Pilek, navijam za pozitivnu betu!!!!

E curke jedno pitanje,...ima li koja iskustva s prolaktinom? ja danas dobila nalaz..malo me strah, vrijednost je 507 a ref. od 40-530...šta mislita,da li je moj malko povišen?

----------


## malasovica

:Heart:

----------


## Ayan

> Evo curke,inseminacija je gotova,sad mirujem i čekam otpusno pismo. Dr Šprem je to vrhunski obavila! Sad 14 dana utrica pa test!


copram na veliko, mantram sve u šesnaest, držim fige na nogama i rukama.

----------


## malasovica

pozdrav svima
s obzirom da još nemogu nikome slati PP onda vam postavljam pitanja tu...
meni soc gin. još pušta do kraja ljeta da idemo rpirodno i kaže da kad prođu godišnji MORAM krenuti na preglede i obradu.....
pa me zanima s obzirom da ima sad već 98kg i 174 cm visoka koliko to utjeće na cijelu proceduru MPO postupka....
veliko pitanje da znam šta moram raditi preko ljeta...  :Smile:  :Laughing:

----------


## Melem33

> Pilek, navijam za pozitivnu betu!!!!
> 
> E curke jedno pitanje,...ima li koja iskustva s prolaktinom? ja danas dobila nalaz..malo me strah, vrijednost je 507 a ref. od 40-530...šta mislita,da li je moj malko povišen?


Ne, 
Prolaktincic ti je zeznut,
Da bi ga vadila moras biti 4h budna, min 30 min mirna u lanu prije vadnjenja,reagira na svasta pa moze da je i kod tebe taman bila neka napetost pa eto, drugi put moze biti puno manji.

----------


## sirena28

Bok curke!

Evo i ja danas bila na kontrolnom pregledu nakon što sam prikupila dokumentaciju (sve nalaze) + nalazi od trudnoće i kiretaže. Doktor zaključio da nama ustvari niti ne treba IVF nego samo ciljani odnosi,....(yeah right  :Nope: ). Uglavnom, obzirom na kiretažu koja je bila 16.05., 2 mjeseca pauze, onda vaditi hormone (po 4 put) pa na kontrolu sa nalazima u rujnu.... 

Iskreno, ovo mi se čini kao priča koja nema kraja. Non stop vadim krv... Uskoro budem ostala bez nje... A možad im je to i cilj....

----------


## kika222

Pozdrav žene, svima vama želim sve naj naj...Imam par pitanja za sve vas..Ja sam trenutno na sv. duhu pa me zanima kako je to u petrovoj.. koliko dugo se čeka na lijekove? kakvi su dr? Nisam se još upisala na listu za lijekove pa istražujem kako je u ostalim bolnicama.. hvala vam unaprijed..

----------


## Melem33

> Bok curke!
> 
> Evo i ja danas bila na kontrolnom pregledu nakon što sam prikupila dokumentaciju (sve nalaze) + nalazi od trudnoće i kiretaže. Doktor zaključio da nama ustvari niti ne treba IVF nego samo ciljani odnosi,....(yeah right ). Uglavnom, obzirom na kiretažu koja je bila 16.05., 2 mjeseca pauze, onda vaditi hormone (po 4 put) pa na kontrolu sa nalazima u rujnu.... 
> 
> Iskreno, ovo mi se čini kao priča koja nema kraja. Non stop vadim krv... Uskoro budem ostala bez nje... A možad im je to i cilj....


Od kada vadim krv zeljezo mi je super, a vadim je svako malo radi tsh i sada sam dala 8 ampula na rebru hematologu prije mjesec dana.
Uglavnom vidjam vise iglu nego cokoladu, vec se zezam da sam na igli.

----------


## Melem33

> Pozdrav žene, svima vama želim sve naj naj...Imam par pitanja za sve vas..Ja sam trenutno na sv. duhu pa me zanima kako je to u petrovoj.. koliko dugo se čeka na lijekove? kakvi su dr? Nisam se još upisala na listu za lijekove pa istražujem kako je u ostalim bolnicama.. hvala vam unaprijed..


S lijekovima, pa dobijes ih hrpu u vrecici...
Nesto sam nacula da ih nema bas na Sv.Duhu.
Lijekova u Petrovoj za da ima, samo se ceka trenutno za veljacu.
Sto je nekako daleko, s obzirom da sam se ja za veljacu narucila u listopadu.
A ove godine se cure narucuju u svibnju?!

----------


## zrinkič

Melem.....nisam te polovila!!!  :Confused:  :Confused:  šta se čeka za veljaču? Kad si se u listopadu -za veljaču? Ove godine za svibanj???

----------


## Melem33

Sada kada se cure dolaze upisivati za postupak u Petrovoj, narucuju ih za ozujak 2013.
Ja sam samo usporedila da sam se ja u listopadu 2011, narucila za veljacu 2012.
Znaci tad se cekalo 4mj u Petrovoj, sada 10 mj?!?

----------


## kristina1977

Tako i ja ,u prosincu se upisala na listu došla na red u travnju ove godine,neznam kako se sada ta lista tako produžila,pa to je skoro godina dana!

----------


## zrinkič

Jap. Mene su sad u ožujku/travanj...upisali  za prosinac! To znači...kad mi dođu stvari u prosincu...koje dolaze krajem mjeseca...bit ću u postupku u drugoj polovici siječnja 2013. Meni će to biti 2 godine i 3 mjeseca od postupka do postupka...stimuliranog! Teže sam prihvatila to čekanje...nego da nisam trudna. Užas....mene to sve više deprimira.

----------


## Melem33

Da, sto nije ta lista malo otegnula se.
 Ne vjerujem da je sada neka navala odjednom, je li je to do lijekova, nema ih?
Ili sto?
I.i svi cekaju novi zakon pa se upisuju?

----------


## zrinkič

Neznam....tu su cure spominjale...da su sestre govorile kako imaju ograničen broj postupaka mjesećno. Mislim da nemaju ljekova. Ja sam jednom stajala...čekajući na red za uzv....kad se šaputalo...kako nema gonala više....neka žena je hodala s vjerojatno samo dijelom ljekova koje je dobila....a ostatak...neznam kako je završilo. Nešto se dešava! Nama neide u korist!

----------


## žužy

a nemoj biti tužna,sad lijepo uživajte u ljetu,a na jesen bute vidli :fige: vidim da si dosta brzo bila na kontroli nakon kiretaže,meni je dr rekao tek nakon prve menge,pa mi čudno.i samo 2mj. pauze pa na "prirodnjake"?a jesu različiti...moj mi izričito zabranio odnose dok ne prođe m,a trudnoča se nikako nesmije dogoditi u narednih 6mj.duuuugo :oklagija:  ponekad se osjećam tak nemočno,mrzim to.....

----------


## žužy

> a nemoj biti tužna,sad lijepo uživajte u ljetu,a na jesen bute vidlividim da si dosta brzo bila na kontroli nakon kiretaže,meni je dr rekao tek nakon prve menge,pa mi čudno.i samo 2mj. pauze pa na "prirodnjake"?a jesu različiti...moj mi izričito zabranio odnose dok ne prođe m,a trudnoča se nikako nesmije dogoditi u narednih 6mj.duuuugo ponekad se osjećam tak nemočno,mrzim to.....


ovo bilo namjenjeno sireni28

----------


## Inesz

> Sada kada se cure dolaze upisivati za postupak u Petrovoj, narucuju ih za ozujak 2013.
> Ja sam samo usporedila da sam se ja u listopadu 2011, narucila za veljacu 2012.
> Znaci tad se cekalo 4mj u Petrovoj, sada 10 mj?!?


Pa ljudi moji! Tko je tu lud? Kako se može čekati postupak gotovo godinu dana? Kao da žene mogu rađati i u osamdesetoj godini, pa eto nema žurbe, ima žena vremena čekati postupak! 
Nitko tko je neplodan i žarko želi dijete ne može čekati, ni mlade žene ne mogu čekati, a kamoli starije kojima otkucava biološki sat. Kako je jedna forumašica tu napisala-gore je to čekanje nego činjenica da nije trudna.

Nije dobro za nas, nema ljekova, nema postupaka, ograničenja su svugdje, a čeka nas novi zakon koji daje pravo na samo 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodnjaka. Ostalo plaćamo same. Ako želimo dijete (djecu)-platimo! I nitko se gotovo ne buni... 
Cure moje, trgnite se!

----------


## žužy

[QUOTE=a čeka nas novi zakon koji daje pravo na samo 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodnjaka. Ostalo plaćamo same. Ako želimo dijete (djecu)-platimo! I nitko se gotovo ne buni... 
Cure moje, trgnite se![/QUOTE]

a nakon toga,prirodnjaci se plačaju?kaj točno se plača ako ne koristiš ljekove,a naglašava se da je sam postupak besplatan..a ovo čekanje je grozno,nisu normalni.neka država ušpara na nekom drugom,,ukine kartice kojekakvim političarima,a ne na ljekovima. :neznam:

----------


## Inesz

plaćat će se  prirodnjak-ima tu dosta medicinskog posla-folikulometrija, punkcija, oplodnja, transfer... cijena prirodnjaka oko 5000 kn.
to će se točno znati kada se donesu pravilnici koji se donose nakon što se usvoji zakon

----------


## zrinkič

Ajme! Kojeg li jada. A šta je sa posvojenjima? Oće li nam barem tu pomoći? 
Imam kredit za kuću još 16 godina....nemogu dobit drugi da platim postupak...jel sam ja osuđena....ili ne imat krov nad glavom...ili ne imat dijete? Koje da izaberem....neznam. Baš me sve to jako frustrira.

----------


## bili

Stvarno nam je država u k...., čekaš, čekaš prirodno i kad ti nalazi pokažu da neide prirodno, opet čekaš na red..pazi čekaš na red da ti pomognu da ostaneš trudna..koje sramote, stvarno ove liste čekanja su koma, ne znam kako se sad to tako otegnulo, meni se mojih 5 mjeseci čekanja činilo ko vječnost a ovo sada nemam riječi. I onda još k tome ne daj Bože da ne uspije nekoliko puta i pljus...plati. Onako plaće su nam super, nemamo kredita pa šta je to cca 5000 kn. Užas. Stvarno jadno... ne znam kad će to na bolje...

----------


## Inesz

cure, jeste li informirane oko novog zakona?
po starom je bilo pravo na 6 stimuliranih, a prirodnjaci su bili besplatni, tj. mi nismo plaćale trošak tih prirodnjaka. a vjerujte i priodnjak košta, samo je troškove snosio HZZO.
po novom imamo samo pravo na samo 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodnjaka. ako trebamo više, onda sami snosimo troškove.
pitajte svoje doktore otome...

----------


## sirena28

> a nemoj biti tužna,sad lijepo uživajte u ljetu,a na jesen bute vidlividim da si dosta brzo bila na kontroli nakon kiretaže,meni je dr rekao tek nakon prve menge,pa mi čudno.i samo 2mj. pauze pa na "prirodnjake"?a jesu različiti...moj mi izričito zabranio odnose dok ne prođe m,a trudnoča se nikako nesmije dogoditi u narednih 6mj.duuuugo ponekad se osjećam tak nemočno,mrzim to.....


ma sasvim slučajno sam tako brzo završila u Petrovoj na pregledu. Naručila sam se za taj pregled prije nego sam ostala trudna (21.03.). I vidiš, svašta se dogodilo u ta 2ipol mjeseca. Uglavnom, nakon 2 ciklusa opet pokušavati kažu. Jedino što mi je kod tih svih doktora grozno (a sa tojicom sam pričača), svakom kojem sam rekla da sam prije 2 tj. bila na kiretaži, rekao je "ODLIČNO"!! Ja sam si pomislila, ovi nisu normalni, kako tako mogu odreagirati na takvu info... Ali opet... Valjda je njima super što se prirodno uhvatilo, ne znam.... 

U svakom slučaju, meni su rekli da je 2 mjeseca dovoljno da se maternica obnovi. Ja sam bila na kretaži i sve je poslje normalno bilo, nisam niti krvarila niti ništa. Ne znam zašto su ti rekli tako dugo da čekaš.... Jedino ako si imala komplikacija nakon spontanog. Ali u pravilu govore 2-3 mjeseca ako je sve OK.

----------


## žužy

> ma sasvim slučajno sam tako brzo završila u Petrovoj na pregledu. Naručila sam se za taj pregled prije nego sam ostala trudna (21.03.). I vidiš, svašta se dogodilo u ta 2ipol mjeseca. Uglavnom, nakon 2 ciklusa opet pokušavati kažu. Jedino što mi je kod tih svih doktora grozno (a sa tojicom sam pričača), svakom kojem sam rekla da sam prije 2 tj. bila na kiretaži, rekao je "ODLIČNO"!! Ja sam si pomislila, ovi nisu normalni, kako tako mogu odreagirati na takvu info... Ali opet... Valjda je njima super što se prirodno uhvatilo, ne znam.... 
> 
> U svakom slučaju, meni su rekli da je 2 mjeseca dovoljno da se maternica obnovi. Ja sam bila na kretaži i sve je poslje normalno bilo, nisam niti krvarila niti ništa. Ne znam zašto su ti rekli tako dugo da čekaš.... Jedino ako si imala komplikacija nakon spontanog. Ali u pravilu govore 2-3 mjeseca ako je sve OK.


da,dosta sam čitala o tome "nakon kiretaže" i uglavnom svugdje vele da je 2-3 mj dovoljno da se tijelo oporavi.moja trudnoča je bila ivf,možda zato..ili ovisi o doktoru,a neznam.jedva čekam da čujem kaj mi budu u petrovoj rekli,naručila me 20.6.,kao do onda bi m trebala doći i otići.meni je sad 3,5 tj od kiretaže u 8,3tt.nisam imala komplikacija a krvarila sam do pred par dana,već mi je preko glave tih uložaka..
a istina,doktori su zadovoljni kad se desi trudnoča tako(čak i kad završi loše),meni je moj isto nešto slično iskomentirao.kao,fino što se primilo od prve,to se ne desi svakom.. :neznam:

----------


## zrinkič

Cure....jel ima ko u Petrovoj u ponedjeljak?

----------


## legal alien

hello drage petrovke, nije me bilo dosta dugo jer imam drugih obiteljsko zdravstvenih problema pa ne stignem ni mislit o mojim neuspjesnim postupcima i svim ostalim radostima MPOa. zastrasujuce mi je citati da su liste vec toliko popunjene. jesu li vam rekli neki poseban razlog, manje doktora, nema ljekova... nesto?

uglavnom ja u 6. krecem u postupak. nikad s manje volje. zato sam sada i svratila na rodu da se malo motiviram i napunim pozitivne energije kad su me postovi sa ovim maratonskim listama sokirali. 
ja bi trebala biti na prvom uzv negdje oko 15. do 20. lipnja. pa ako ima netko od vas da je na slicnom bioloskom satu javite se. lakse mi je kad se s nekim mogu bodriti.

e da, u koju si uru date decapeptil prvi dan? recimo ako dobijem iza 17:00 (ono bas friska crvena krv) onda to nije prvi dan jel' tako? uvijek me strah da tu nesto ne zeznem od panike.

----------


## Mary123

> hello drage petrovke, nije me bilo dosta dugo jer imam drugih obiteljsko zdravstvenih problema pa ne stignem ni mislit o mojim neuspjesnim postupcima i svim ostalim radostima MPOa. zastrasujuce mi je citati da su liste vec toliko popunjene. jesu li vam rekli neki poseban razlog, manje doktora, nema ljekova... nesto?
> 
> uglavnom ja u 6. krecem u postupak. nikad s manje volje. zato sam sada i svratila na rodu da se malo motiviram i napunim pozitivne energije kad su me postovi sa ovim maratonskim listama sokirali. 
> ja bi trebala biti na prvom uzv negdje oko 15. do 20. lipnja. pa ako ima netko od vas da je na slicnom bioloskom satu javite se. lakse mi je kad se s nekim mogu bodriti.
> 
> e da, u koju si uru date decapeptil prvi dan? recimo ako dobijem iza 17:00 (ono bas friska crvena krv) onda to nije prvi dan jel' tako? uvijek me strah da tu nesto ne zeznem od panike.


Draga ja sam ti na prvom uzv negdje oko 7-10 lipnja...Ako dobiješ iza 17:00 onda ti je sljedeći dan prvi dan ciklusa a ne taj..znači jedino ako dobiješ prije 17:00.Ja sam dobila gonale,dvije svaki dan i 7dc na uzv....Samo bez panike.... :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Evo curke,inseminacija je gotova,sad mirujem i čekam otpusno pismo. Dr Šprem je to vrhunski obavila! Sad 14 dana utrica pa test!


Čestitke....Ja još čekam svoju vješticu...Sinoć ništa nisam spavala jer sam samo mislila jel stigla.....Ubi ovo iščekivanje...heheheh...drugi tjedan sam u Zg 100%...hehehe

----------


## pilek

Naš zakon i drzava su koma,ko íma novaca bolje da ide van!
Ja mirujem,ne lezím po cijele dane al fizícki nista teško,laganini!
Osjetim jajnike malo vise desni on je ímal vise folikula,valjda je tó normalno.

----------


## bili

> Naš zakon i drzava su koma,ko íma novaca bolje da ide van!
> Ja mirujem,ne lezím po cijele dane al fizícki nista teško,laganini!
> Osjetim jajnike malo vise desni on je ímal vise folikula,valjda je tó normalno.


Pilek i ja ih još osjećam, mada su se smanjili jako jako jako još malo i nadam se da su u normali. Danas me recimo malo pika desni, jučer me lijevi. Bila sam kod svog ginekologa jučer, veli da je sve ok s mrvicama, srčeka kucaju, ali mirovanje i dalje radi tog hematoma malog. Rekao je sve raditi ko da imam 100 godina  :Smile:  Tako da ja i dalje ležim, jedem i malo prošetam po dvorištu. Skuham ručak i to je stvarno sve. A mogu vam reći da mi tako baš i odgovara jer sam sva pospana non stop  :Smile:

----------


## Renchyca

Drage moje forumašice,
evo da Vam se i ja priključim, na forumima sam nova  :Smile: 
Na potpomognutoj naime nisam, upravo čekam svoju vješticu za 5 pokušaj stimuliranog postupka.
Imam 38 godina, mm 40 i trudilice smo u petrovoj evo po 5 put..
Držite mi fige, jer sam uvijek pratila forume i vibrala zajedno sa Vama, a nikako da se prijavim. Čestitke curkama koje su uspijele i čestitke nama upornima. :Very Happy:

----------


## pilek

Ja sam istó pospana,apetit se povecal,mozda napokon dóbim koju kilu! I da,malo mi zima malo vruce....

----------


## Sneki41

Dobrodosla Renchyca!

----------


## milasova8

Renchyca,super sto si se odlucila prijaviti! 
Zelim ti svu srecu i sljedecem postupku :Smile:

----------


## Renchyca

Hvala drage moje ...
Samo da dođu i ti dani pikanja i uz Vas će mi biti puno lakše  :Very Happy:

----------


## bili

Draga Renchyca želim ti od srca puno puno sreće ovaj puta! Dobro nam došla  :Smile: 
Pilek poznate su mi ove promjene malo hladno malo vruće, pogotovo po noći. Uspijem krevet tako rasturiti da se ujutro sama sebi čudim  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Renchycha dobrodošla na forum! Kod kojeg si doktora i koja vam je dijagnoza?
Ja sam danas dobila m nakon 47 dana. Luda sam bila već. Prošli tjedan sam po prvi put vadila hormone štitnjače koji su uredni i sad ću od 2 do 4 dc ići ponovo provjeriti ostale hormone pa da vidimo jer se šta promjenilo od prošlog puta.

----------


## kristina1977

Evo curke došla iz Zagreba na ultrazvuku vidljiva gestacijska vrećica promjera 10mm,bez vidljivog odjeka za embrio,kontrola za tjedan dana. Užasno me strah hoće li srce prokucati,brinem se da neće!

----------


## Renchyca

Strategija draga, ubiti nemamo neku dijagnozu, osim što je kod nas sekundarni sterilitet.
97 godine, bila trudna i u 4 tjednu imala spontani. Da me nisu šamarali hormoni već na samom tom početku, ne bi ni znala da sam trudna.
No sada, mm ima loš spermiogram, a rencica ima problem što je maternica malo pomaknuta odozada...
U Petrovoj sam kod doc. Kasuma i moram reći da sam vrlo vrlo zadovoljna i njime kao čovjekom i doktorom, ali i kompletnim osobljem gore  :Smile: ..
U biti, nemam nikakvih problema sa menstruacijama, dolaze redovno svaki 30ti dan, plodne dane užasno osjetim, ali očito nam treba malo " guranja " od strane doktora  :Laughing: 
Kristina, nemoj se brinuti, biti će sve u redu vidjeti češ... Znam dosta curka kojima je bilo isto tako...
Srčeko će pozdraviti svoju mamicu.............
Pusssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## pilek

Kristina,držim fige!§ :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

> Evo curke došla iz Zagreba na ultrazvuku vidljiva gestacijska vrećica promjera 10mm,bez vidljivog odjeka za embrio,kontrola za tjedan dana. Užasno me strah hoće li srce prokucati,brinem se da neće!


Nema briganja, to ti ja mantram, nema nema, samo smile

----------


## milasova8

> Evo curke došla iz Zagreba na ultrazvuku vidljiva gestacijska vrećica promjera 10mm,bez vidljivog odjeka za embrio,kontrola za tjedan dana. Užasno me strah hoće li srce prokucati,brinem se da neće!


draga mislim na tebe i vjerujem da ćeš za tjedan dana vidjeti malo srčeko!! velika pusa i samo mi misli pozitivno,nemoj se zamarati ružnim i negativnim mislima..pusa

----------


## Inesz

> Evo curke došla iz Zagreba na ultrazvuku vidljiva gestacijska vrećica promjera 10mm,bez vidljivog odjeka za embrio,kontrola za tjedan dana. Užasno me strah hoće li srce prokucati,brinem se da neće!


polako draga, ima još vremena za EO. je li se vidjela žumanjčana v.?
 :Smile:

----------


## kristina1977

Tako je na brzinu napravi ultrazvuk da ništa nisam stigla ni pitati! Kad sam bila kod svog ginekolaga u ponedjeljak rekao je da se vidi mala žumanjčana vrećica,a Strelac danas nije ništa spomenuo!

----------


## zrinkič

renchyca....maternica položena straga!! Jel to tebi netko naveo kao problem? Pitam, jer nama nije otkriven uzrok neplodnosti. Nekad davno mi je jedan ginekolog reko da mi je maternica straga i da ako želim zatrudnit se trebamo keksat...odotraga. To mi više nikad niko nije rekao....do ovog zadnjeg transfera.......dakle prilikom transfera mi je doc. Šprem...gurajući kateter,....šta je mene bolilo.....pogledala i rekla mi....a vi imate maternicu malo straga??? Al je mene tak bolilo da ja uopće nisam na to reagirala. Jel to problem kod začeća?

----------


## milasova8

I meni je moja rekla ,tj.svi kod kojih sam bila na pregledu,da imam maternicu okrenutu "naopacke" i ja sm se toliko uplasila i odmah sam pitala sta to znaci za moju eventualnu trudnocu i rekla mi je da to ne predstavlja problem,tako da se ne brinem previse oko toga..sad kad me slala na MPO  to nije ni spomenula kao eventalnu zapreku..vidjet cu sta ce mi reci MPO doktor kad budem isla na pregled prije postupka..

----------


## zrinkič

a neznam....ja nisam ide deveta godina ...ostala trudna prirodno. Nikad nam nikakav uzrok nisu našli.

----------


## milasova8

zrinkič , nevjerovatna priča..baš sam se zamislila..a jel ti itko od dr.ikad spomenuo to kao eventualni problem?

----------


## malasovica

i meni je davno doktor rekao da mi maternica smještena straga i da će to možda biti problem kada budemo htjeli djecu, ali čitam po forumima da su žene normalno zatrudnjivale s takvim položajem maternice.....ma sad niti ja nisam pametna

----------


## zrinkič

Milasova.....nekad davno...mi je reko primarni ginekolog...da ak ću htjet¨ostat trudna...da bi trebalo biti straga!!! Šta je meni onda bilo smiješno! Nakon....straga ovak onak....ležanje na trbuh...na leđa..noge u zraku....i pustila sam to.....NIŠTA...još uvijek ništa. U ponedjeljak sam u Petrovoj.....napisala sam si papirić s pitanjima.

----------


## pilek

Pisa mi se svako malo,dal to od utrica?

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova.....nekad davno...mi je reko primarni ginekolog...da ak ću htjet¨ostat trudna...da bi trebalo biti straga!!! Šta je meni onda bilo smiješno! Nakon....straga ovak onak....ležanje na trbuh...na leđa..noge u zraku....i pustila sam to.....NIŠTA...još uvijek ništa. U ponedjeljak sam u Petrovoj.....napisala sam si papirić s pitanjima.


baš me zanima šta će ti reći..jel se spremate sad u novi postupak?

----------


## zrinkič

Spremamo!!! I da i ne. Stignemo se spremiti do prosinca. Jedina nada mi je da nas možda doktorica stavi ranije....jer smo sad bili u prirodnom...sekundarnom....mogli bi ranije. Tako mi je i sestra rekla....da piše prosinac....uz mogućnost da doktorica kaže drugačije.

----------


## milasova8

Sretno draga!! Javi kako je proslo i kad krecete

----------


## Melem33

> Pisa mi se svako malo,dal to od utrica?


Da
I to i bolne cike i mozda glavobolja i cudan miris dolje itd
Ima toga, piskenje za T mora ipak proci malo vremena da uterus pocne rasti i utjecati na smanjivanje opsega mjehura.
I meni je danas bio dan D po psikenju

----------


## Inesz

hej draga pilek...
ono što si pisala da ti je toplo, pa hladno, pa toplo to je od klomifena...
i ja sam iskusila takve valunge od klomifena i jako sam se znojila
 :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Baš me sve napada :Smile: 
Do bete bu dobro ak ostanem normalna! :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Pilek* samo hrabro...
Ja sutra počinjem sa pikicom......jupiiiii :Very Happy:  :Bouncing:

----------


## bili

Pilek sve će biti ok, mene je pišanje ubilo i još me ubija, ali sad ne više toliko kroz noć ali kroz dan svako malo. Frendica mi je rekla da sam sto posto trudna kad sam joj spomenula to pišanje jer je rekla da je ona po tome skužila kad je ona ostala trudna i evo potvrdile se njezine riječi. 
Mary123 bravo samo hrabro s pikicama, sve će biti supač  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Curke,bude to sve ok!
Mary uspjesno pikanje!

----------


## Mary123

> Curke,bude to sve ok!
> Mary uspjesno pikanje!


Hvala pilek i bili....danas prva pikica.... :Smile: 
Cure,jeste imale kakve promjene raspoloženja od gonala???

----------


## pilek

Pa mene sve pere,pa bi me vjerovatno í ti gonali!. :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Prvih par dana nikakvih nuspojava, do jedno 4dana, tada sam polako osjecala jajnike, ali ja sam imala 8 vodecih kojih su aspirirali,pa mi je i ocekivano da sam u nekom trenutku ih krenula osjecati.
Napominjem, da sam primala samo 2 gonala dnevno, bez icega drugog.

----------


## bili

Ja sam isto osjećala pikanje jajnika, a sad me muči niski tlak, kojeg i inače imam samo sad ga više osjećam ....totalno mi se vrti svako jutro, a plus ovo vrijeme vani koma...danas mi je uh.. sve mi pada iz ruku.. mislim da je danas samo krevet i izležavanje cijeli dan jer sam totalno smušena...razbijam danas stvari  ko velika  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Mene danas uhvatila panika, da me sise vise ne bole tak jako.
Ostalo je isto, napuhnuta i pritisak dolje kao da trebam dobiti koji se povremeno javlja zadnjih par dana.

----------


## pilek

Ma ja sam sva zbunjena! Ósjecam se normalno.

----------


## Melem33

Pilek to ti je ok,
Inace zaboravila sam reci da sam imala jako pojacane pojave sluzi dolje, znaci sve kao i inace samo je toga bilo tone.
Eto, cak kad je dok vidio na uzv odmah mi dao cetrotide za kontrolu ovulacije.

----------


## pilek

:Smile: 
ma ja sluz ne toliko vise utrici izlaze :Smile:

----------


## sirena28

ciao curke;
Možda je ovo off topic, no moram podjeliti s vama svoj jad. Danas bila na misi ujutro, veselo došla čuti objavu vjenčanja mene i mog dragog, kad li, na kraju mise, velečasni pozvao sve župljane na potpisivanje peticije o zakonu o MPO, i sve one bakice, vrijedno nakon mise stale u red i krenule potpisivati taj papir. Jefrino i bezobrazno. Ništa drugo. A ja se doma vratila kao građanin drugog reda. Pitam se jel to samo potpisuje sisačka biskupija, ili se peticija potpisuje na razini države? Znate li što o tome?

----------


## Melem33

Ovo bi trebalo prijaviti

----------


## pirica

potpisuje se svugdje

----------


## Mary123

> Prvih par dana nikakvih nuspojava, do jedno 4dana, tada sam polako osjecala jajnike, ali ja sam imala 8 vodecih kojih su aspirirali,pa mi je i ocekivano da sam u nekom trenutku ih krenula osjecati.
> Napominjem, da sam primala samo 2 gonala dnevno, bez icega drugog.


I ja primam dvije gonale dnevno,u srijedu me čeka prvi uzv.

----------


## bili

Ma da, ja ne vjerujem...

----------


## Melem33

Ja sam dobila nesto smeckasto, pa kao neke zilice, zuckasto..tako od subote uvecer.Nije jos bilo izljeva, ali na utricima sam, betu vadim u srijedu, a gudi su mi se malo opustile i manje po velicini i manje bole.
Samo povremeno u trbuhu., napetost.
Tako da polako prihvacam da se ona dva idealna nisu....

----------


## Mary123

Cure na koji broj moram nazvati da bi javila da sam počela sa pikanjem???

----------


## pilek

draga melem ja sam luda od jutra,simptoma nemam bas nikakvih osim stó kriza osjetim al ostalo nula.možda je kod tebe implantacija. :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

> Cure na koji broj moram nazvati da bi javila da sam počela sa pikanjem???


meni je pisalo na otpusnom pismu da se javim na 4604-763.

----------


## sanja001

bok curke, 
bila na putu pa se ne javljam  :Smile: 
Istina strategija, twinsici su kod mene u pitanju. 



> Sanja001 jel ti to kao i bili čekaš twinsiće?

----------


## Mary123

> meni je pisalo na otpusnom pismu da se javim na 4604-763.


Uporno zovem  ali nitko se nejavlja...

----------


## žužy

> Uporno zovem  ali nitko se nejavlja...


ja sam na taj broj najčešće dobila nekog kad sam zvala ujutro oko 8-9.zovi stalno jednom se bude netko javio.

----------


## Melem33

Mislim da nije impl.
Vec jednostavno dobila sam.
To je to.
Bas kao i inace 16 dpo.
I ovaj put se nije uhvatilo, razmisljam o histeroskopiji, mislim da bi slijedeci mjesec bio moguc i termin, kad opet dobijem.

----------


## pilek

Melem zao mi je ako je tak,no mozda nije sve tak crno... :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> Mislim da nije impl.
> Vec jednostavno dobila sam.
> To je to.
> Bas kao i inace 16 dpo.
> I ovaj put se nije uhvatilo, razmisljam o histeroskopiji, mislim da bi slijedeci mjesec bio moguc i termin, kad opet dobijem.


draga melem,jako mi je žao..grlim te..
a ako imaš problem s miomima,endometrioza i slične anomalije mislim da bi to bilo dobro..znam da si napisala da si imala miom..možda je baš to razlog neuspješnog postupka,ne znam..možda negdje na Rodi ima ta tema pa da malo pogledaš iskustva..
u svakom slučaju ti želim sreću dalje..pusa

----------


## bili

Melem33 jesi sigurna?  :Sad: ( ova vijest mi se nikako ne sviđa....šaljem ti puno puno zagrljaja.

----------


## pilek

Melem zao mi je ako je tak,ja se toga isto bojim.

----------


## žužy

melem :Love: ,pričekaj betu u srijedu nemoj se još predati..

----------


## Mary123

> ja sam na taj broj najčešće dobila nekog kad sam zvala ujutro oko 8-9.zovi stalno jednom se bude netko javio.


Dobila sam napokon al tek u pola dva...al eto riješila sam i to...

----------


## milasova8

E pa bas mislim da sam na prijasnjim stranicama procitala da je najbolje zvati izmedu 13 i 14 ..

----------


## žužy

> E pa bas mislim da sam na prijasnjim stranicama procitala da je najbolje zvati izmedu 13 i 14 ..


na onaj dr broj -723 da.na ovaj koji mary treba sam eto dobila ujutro..ma glavno da je dobila

----------


## Melem33

Vec na nogama, 
Provjeravam histerografiju.
Vjerojatno je radim sa slijedecom M ili u Petrovoj ili privatno, kako god.

----------


## milasova8

> na onaj dr broj -723 da.na ovaj koji mary treba sam eto dobila ujutro..ma glavno da je dobila


Istina :Smile:  ne znam zasto im se tako tesko javit..trebali bi uvest ko kod mee na poslu,obavezno nakon treceg zvina javljanje...hihi

----------


## Mary123

> Istina ne znam zasto im se tako tesko javit..trebali bi uvest ko kod mee na poslu,obavezno nakon treceg zvina javljanje...hihi


Ma ja zvala svakih pola sata,i to odzvoni do kraja al nitko ništa...i iz desetog pokušaja se javi sestra irena..ja već mislila poklopiti kad ono ona se javi...reko hvala Bogu...di se ide na ultrazvuk???Dole u podrum ili?

----------


## Mary123

Osjećam lagano bockanje jajnika....a sve me strah da si nedajem dobro inekcije...ggrrrrgrgrg

----------


## žužy

> Osjećam lagano bockanje jajnika....a sve me strah da si nedajem dobro inekcije...ggrrrrgrgrg


ma nemreš fulat-pikneš,pustiš i zvadiš,hihi...
na ultrazvuk se išlo u ambulante,tam kam ideš na pregled,samo oko 7 i 15.ak se kaj promjenilo nek me neko ispravi.

----------


## Mary123

> ma nemreš fulat-pikneš,pustiš i zvadiš,hihi...
> na ultrazvuk se išlo u ambulante,tam kam ideš na pregled,samo oko 7 i 15.ak se kaj promjenilo nek me neko ispravi.


Heheheeh...ma da,sam pustiš i izvadiš.A kad osjetim jajnike očito je da se nešto događa pa valjda dobro dajem...hehehe...rečeno mi je u 8 na ultrazvuk...a budem vidjela....

----------


## žužy

> Heheheeh...ma da,sam pustiš i izvadiš.A kad osjetim jajnike očito je da se nešto događa pa valjda dobro dajem...hehehe...rečeno mi je u 8 na ultrazvuk...a budem vidjela....


pa mislim da je to dobar znak ak ih osjetiš,reagiraju na hormone i puuune se s folikuličima!sretno mary, :fige:  za puno dobrih js.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Istina ne znam zasto im se tako tesko javit..trebali bi uvest ko kod mee na poslu,obavezno nakon treceg zvina javljanje...hihi


Pa nije baš da sestra Irena samo sjedi tamo za pultom i prima pozive, posvuda ju šaltaju jadnu. Moramo imati razumijevanja i mi za njih.

----------


## bili

uh sestra Irena se naradi i napravi barem milijardu koraka svaki dan...a uvijek nasmijana i dobre volje, meni je ona ostala u predivnom sjećanju, a kad me vidjela na prvom  ultrazvuku kad su potvrdili trudnoću taj iskreni osmijeh neću zaboraviti  :Smile:  
Mary123 ultrazvuk je u ambulanti normalno se javiš na šalter, kažeš da si za ultrazvuk i to je to, nek te ne brine bockanje jajnika to je znak da se nešto događa, da reagiraš, da folikulići rastu  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

Ma svaka pohvala i sestri Ireni, Ivi, Sanji, Sandri...Gogi, Vesni...svima!!!!!
Evo i mene!!!! Jučer nisam opet bila sa svojom doktoricom....ali je bio...neznam mu ime...mlađi doktor...smiren, razuman...i strpljiv za moja ispitivanja. Maternica položena straga....nebi smjela bit prepreka začeću...jedino nekom fizičkom "ulaženju"....sluzava menga.....ako nema indikacija upale....stvar je nekakve fizionomije žene!!!!
Dobra vijest.....ponavljam cervikalne briseve i u POSTUPKU SMOOOOOO!!!! Po novom zakonu....smije se ić dvaput godišnje u postupak....budući je moja situacija kakva je.....ja sam samo pitala....da li mi možemo ranije od prosinca.....di se je moja doc....odmah složila...da da!!! Nama bi  prošlo dvije godine i 3 mjeseca od dvaju stimuliranih postupaka!! BIli smo u prirodnom....i složili su se....da nema smisla toliko dugo čekati. I reko je i taj doktor.....da trebamo sada uloviti kontinuitet!!
Eto. Sutra idem radit briseve....i nadam se da sam uskoro pikalica!!! Mada se tom dijelu ne veselim baš...jer sam prvi puta okusila čari hiperstimulacije. Ali...sve se to zaboravi!

----------


## milasova8

zrinkič jako dobre vijesti...navijam da brisevi budu uredni i da što prije krenete u postupak :Smile:  možda se vidimo u 9 mj..jer koliko znam ne rade 7 i 8 mj..jedino ak te uspiju ugurat sad u  ovaj mjesec:: :Smile: ))) sretno
znači,položaj maternice nije prepreka,odlično!!!

----------


## zrinkič

A rade...uvijek je netko tamo....samo smanje....u biti dogovorila sam se sa sestrom Ivom...da joj se javim kad dobijem nalaz briseva......i onda ćemo se dogovoriti....kad točno i kako dalje. Jer ja jučer nisam znala ni koji sam dan ciklusa ni kad bi me kačio ciklus u srpnju ni ništa! U biti smo dobili srpanj!! ali ćemo se prilagodit ciklusu i idemo odmah...nećemo čekat da dođu stvari u srpnju pa da mi postupak bude u kolovozu.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Zrinkič*, nisu li oni u srpnju na nekakvom kongresu? A u kolovozu inače rade samo s trudnicama, koliko znam. Samo ti to detaljno dogovori što prije da znaš na čemu si.

----------


## zrinkič

Uvijek je netko tamo. Obično se ljeto izbjegava radi godišnjih odmora! A kongresi ...su stalno....uvijek je netko na kongresu. Ma netko će biti tamo!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

Olrajt... Sretno onda.  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

to i mene zanima kak rade? jer ce mene ako ova inseminacija ne upali slat na drugu, a imam muza koji nije bas uvijek doma pa to treba sve uskladiti!!!

----------


## zrinkič

Pilek...sad bi ti moj primarni ginekolog reko: Gospođo......ova uputnica vam vrijedi i za susjeda!!!! Isprva me to šokiralo...sad se smijem!!!!

----------


## Mary123

> pa mislim da je to dobar znak ak ih osjetiš,reagiraju na hormone i puuune se s folikuličima!sretno mary, za puno dobrih js.


Hvala *žužy* i *bili* i svim ostalim curama na potpori,*konfuzija* to se odnosi i na tebe,naravno..hvala od srca..Ja se nadam da se pune folikuličima..heheheh...jučer sam ih dosta osjetila,a danas pak ništa...ali sutra je ultrazvuk pa ćemo sve znati...jedva čekam...jupiiiii :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## strategija

zrinkič jedan period preko ljeta laboratorij ne radi pa se ne rade ni postupci a od doktora je uvijek netko tamo, ako se u međuvremenu nešto nije promjenilo...
Cure svima puno vibrica i pusica vam šaljem a posebno čekalicama bete  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

BETA NEGATIVNA, IVF NIJE USPIO,
ali idem an razgovor s dokom u petak, za kolovoz imam histeroskopiju.
Sve je drugo za sada ok,pa moramo vidjeti, da li osim vrlo otezanog ulaza u transferu,ima jos sto sto bi smetalo implantaciji.

----------


## žužy

> BETA NEGATIVNA, IVF NIJE USPIO,
> ali idem an razgovor s dokom u petak, za kolovoz imam histeroskopiju.
> Sve je drugo za sada ok,pa moramo vidjeti, da li osim vrlo otezanog ulaza u transferu,ima jos sto sto bi smetalo implantaciji.


a baš mi je žao melem,zbilja sam navijala da uspije.. :Love:

----------


## Melem33

idem dalje,
sto sada ocigledno nesto nije ok, naci cemo sto i rjesiti

----------


## žužy

> idem dalje,
> sto sada ocigledno nesto nije ok, naci cemo sto i rjesiti


tako je,nema predaje!histeroskopija će pokazati ako ima kakva prepreka,riješit ćeš ti to ..

----------


## milasova8

Melem, grlim te...
sretno dalje!! Pusa

----------


## strategija

Melem33  :Sad:  Žao mi je jako što nije uspjelo ali sviđa mi se pozitivan stav. Hrabro i sretno dalje!

----------


## malasovica

> Mislim da nije impl.
> Vec jednostavno dobila sam.
> To je to.
> Bas kao i inace 16 dpo.
> I ovaj put se nije uhvatilo, razmisljam o histeroskopiji, mislim da bi slijedeci mjesec bio moguc i termin, kad opet dobijem.


žao mi je ali glavu gore, nema odustajanja, za za malena stvorenja sveee

----------


## malasovica

:Heart: čestitam svim trudnicama i želim školsku trudnoću

----------


## strategija

Drage moje Petrovke, evo mužić i ja se dogovorili da nema smisla čekati do 02/2013 za novi postupak tako da u 7-8mj idemo privatno u ivf polikliniku. U slučaju da ne uspije čeka nas naš termin u Petrovoj a ako uspije nitko sretniji od nas i u tom slučaju mogu svoje mjesto u veljači ustupiti nekoj od vas ako će trebati da ne čeka po godinu dana jer su se liste poprilično odužile.  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Strategija dobra odluka, mi smo isto o tome razmisljali,ali na kraju buduci da je prvi postupak sacekat cemo 9 mj..a ako ne uspije slucajno onda idemo na jedan u neku privatnu kliniku..
Sretno!

----------


## zrinkič

strategija.....ne vjerujem da bi me stavili u postupak....da ga nema tko odradit. Kad smo mi išli u prvi...radio je samo jedan biolog....ali se vratila Nina sa porodiljnog....tako da ih je sada najmanje dvoje.

----------


## strategija

milasova8 neka bude prvo pa muško, hehe.  :Smile: 
zrinkič neka su svi nalazi uredni pa da odmah kreneš! Znam da prije par godina kad sam bila nisu radili ljeti ali vjerojatno su sad drugačije organizirani. Pa nebi ti uostalom rekli da si u postupku ako ne rade. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

koja je cifra privatno?

----------


## milasova8

> koja je cifra privatno?


http://www.betaplus.hr/cijene/mpo-cjenik.html

evo link cjenika jedne MPO klinike..s tim da lijekove,naravno,sama plaćaš tako da još to nadodaš na ovu cijenu postupka

----------


## bili

Melem jako jako jako mi je žao, drago mi je da si  zadržala pozitivan stav. Samo hrabro dalje!  :Heart: 
Mary kako napreduju folikulići? 
Strategija dobra odluka, nemate ništa za izgubiti točno kako si rekla, neka onda ova sada bude dobitna  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Melem*, glavu gore i hrabro naprijed.

Je, odužilo se nešto čekanje u Petrovoj. Ne znam je li tako i u ostalim državnim klinikama, hm.

----------


## Mary123

> Melem jako jako jako mi je žao, drago mi je da si  zadržala pozitivan stav. Samo hrabro dalje! 
> Mary kako napreduju folikulići? 
> Strategija dobra odluka, nemate ništa za izgubiti točno kako si rekla, neka onda ova sada bude dobitna


Draga iskreno nemam pojma više ni sama...pola toga mi nije doktor ni rekao...u petak idem ponovno pa ću sve ispitati....vidjela sam sam na papiru da piše lijevi <1 tak i desni i endometrija 6/1....rekao je da je sve super i da bi mogla punkcija biti iza vikenda...
*Melem* draga jako mi je žao ali samo digni glavu i hrabro dalje....Drži se!

----------


## Mary123

Obavljen drugi uzv na 9 dc....imam na lijevoj strani 5 komada i na desnoj 4.svi su po 10 mm...endometrija je 8/3...kaže doktor da je to odlično..u nedjelju ujutro novi uzv i ponedjeljak najvjerojatnije punkcija....

----------


## zrinkič

Bravo Mary....neka oni samo rastu!!!!
Koju stimulaciju imaš?

----------


## Mary123

> Bravo Mary....neka oni samo rastu!!!!
> Koju stimulaciju imaš?


Dobila sam samo gonale,dvije svaki dan....doktor se čudio kad je vidio....kaže on oooo dobro je to,ja pitam koliko ih ima a on se nasmije i veli mnogo...pa broji,1234567......bilo je veselo danas na uzv-u

----------


## zrinkič

od kojeg dana ciklusa? kod koga si ti?

----------


## Mary123

> od kojeg dana ciklusa? kod koga si ti?


Počela sam sa lijekovima drugog dana ciklusa...kod doktora Kasuma...kod koga si ti

----------


## legal alien

HELP! u mom protokolu decapeptyl je od prvog dana ali ne pise u koliko sati? znaci cim dobijem ili? treba li nastaviti u istu uru do kraja? mislim da sam u proslom postupku davala zajedno sa menopurom u 17 ali se ne mogu sjetiti a hubby je na putu u drugoj vremenskoj zoni.  
zasto uvijek poglupim kad se blizi postupak?

----------


## mimi81

Legal alien od 17h ide decapeptyl

----------


## legal alien

thx mimi. sutra onda startam sa 5. postupkom. danas je nesto brljavilo ali prave stvari su dosle tek iza 17:00. sutra je prvi dan a menopur tek u nedjelju. onda 8. dan uzv. stavila sam alarm da ne zaboravim na lijekove. pogotovo kad radim. nadam se da iduci tjedan na poslu necu ostajati dugo pa da cu stici doma na shut. mrzim se na poslu bosti a i nemam bas gdje ono sve zamuckati pa se osjecam kao najgori junker dok se skrivam.

----------


## Mary123

Cure kakvo zatišje???Mene čeka jutarnji uzv....3.Sutra će sigurno biti štoperica...

----------


## milasova8

Mary123 sretno sutra!! Kad vas citam jedva cekam keenuti...kiss

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123 sretno sutra!! Kad vas citam jedva cekam keenuti...kiss


kod kojeg si doktora...hvalaaa

----------


## milasova8

kod prof.Radakovica.. Tek u 9 mj.idem na pregled, folikulometrije i po lijekove..sva sreca pa je lijeto pa ce mi vrijeme proleutit do 9 mj.
Kod koga si ti?

----------


## Mary123

> kod prof.Radakovica.. Tek u 9 mj.idem na pregled, folikulometrije i po lijekove..sva sreca pa je lijeto pa ce mi vrijeme proleutit do 9 mj.
> Kod koga si ti?


Ja sam ti kod dr.Kasuma...Ja počela sa lijekovima u ovom mjesecu,čekala sam 4 mj.na postupak...Mi imamo istu dijagnozu...S tobom je sve ok???

----------


## milasova8

Za sada je sve ok..nadam se da ce biti i kad krenem u postupak..
dragi ima los soermiogram,od 9 mil.ima 2% morfoloski ispravnih i stoga idemo u postupak..
Iako se doma trudimo,ali ne uspjeva vec godinu dana..
Sretni smo da nesto ima i sve ce bit ok. Ne damo se negativnim mislima..
Kakvo je kod vas stanje?

----------


## pilek

Sutra beta,izdrzala nekako luda dva tjedna :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Pilek ima kakvih simptoma? Držim fige za troznamenkastu betu :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Pa ne,tek jucer su mi počela prsa biti osjetljiva a donji dio leda osjetim vec tjedan dana.ostalo nista,tak da opce neznam kaj misliti,cekati do sutra...

----------


## Mary123

*Pilek* sretno sutra za pozitivnu betu....Ja imam u utorak novi ultrazvuk....nadam se toj kavi više...

----------


## milasova8

Pilek navijam za veliku betu..

----------


## Mary123

*Pilek* jaaaaaavvvvviiiiii seeeee sa velikom betom....

----------


## pilek

Bumo vidli poslije 2!

----------


## Inesz

pilek, pilek !!!
 :Smile:

----------


## bili

I mi navijamo za veliku betuu  :Smile:  nestrpljivo čekamo rezultate  :Smile:  ja sam došla od ginekologa maloprije, moje mrvice su dobro kucaju, rastu. Šokirali smo se kad mi je rekao da su se najvjerojatnije primila sva 3, treći se sad pojavio sastrane ali je ostao samo mjehurić, nema otkucaja...

----------


## Mary123

> I mi navijamo za veliku betuu  nestrpljivo čekamo rezultate  ja sam došla od ginekologa maloprije, moje mrvice su dobro kucaju, rastu. Šokirali smo se kad mi je rekao da su se najvjerojatnije primila sva 3, treći se sad pojavio sastrane ali je ostao samo mjehurić, nema otkucaja...


Čestitke draga..*Pilek* još malo pa je dva...hehehe

----------


## milasova8

pilek,razveseli nas

----------


## pilek

Curke,ništa od mene ovaj put! Beta 0« idemo dalje :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Pilek  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## pilek

A to je tak...čak sam to solidno podnesla!
Nadam se da bu iduca dobitna!

----------


## legal alien

pilek :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## milasova8

pilek,zao mi je..da ti odmah pozelim srecu u iducem postupku

----------


## zrinkič

Pilek....ne gubi nadu!
Ja sam jućer bila u Petrovoj, i konaćno vidjela svoju doktoricu, Dunku P.-B.....U petak sam dobila nalaze.....dobri su i idemo u postupak, kratki protokol gonali+cetrotide. 
Za vikend sam pikalica. Ima li ko iskustva s ovakvim protokolom?
I da...malo sam si nervozna.

----------


## pilek

jA danas zovem sestru Irenu,nadam se da ju budem dobila pa vidim kaj dalje...

----------


## zrinkič

Pilek......jesi javila Ireni za betu? Zovi i Ivu na 723...ako se ne javljaju zovi i 791.....ona upisuje za nove postupke.

----------


## milasova8

zrinkič,pa odlično!! već krećeš u postupak!!  pa to je sjajna vijest

----------


## zrinkič

Da. Ispalo je da idemo odmah. 6 mj. Nervozna sam. Pun mi je frižider lijekova.

----------


## milasova8

želim ti svu sreću!!!!

ja jedva čekam napunit frižider lijekovima :Smile:

----------


## pilek

da nemrem irenu dobiti,a dal znate kaj u slucaju da mi muza nema? imaju oni kakvu opciju zamrzavanja?

----------


## milasova8

u RH nema zamrzavanja sperme

----------


## zrinkič

Milasova8.....znam. I ja sam jedva čekala prvi puta. Sad me strah. Nažalost moje lijepo iskustvo je završilo na najružniji naćin. Sad je prisutan strah i od uspjeha i od neuspjeha. Pola-pola.

----------


## milasova8

zrinkič moja,vjerujem ti..stvarno si hrabra žena..treba se odvažit opet na postupak nakon toga..
zato ti želim SVU SREĆU!! od srca!!!
e draga i da te pitam još da li si radila možda pretrage na trombofiliju?

----------


## strategija

> u RH nema zamrzavanja sperme


Ja mislim da ima ta mogućnost. Zabranjeno je (za sad) zamrzavanje embrija.

----------


## strategija

Zrinkič sretno s pikicama! Da ovaj postupak bude sa sretnim završetkom~~~  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

više ne znam ni sama..pilek najbolje da pitaš na temi azoospermije

----------


## zrinkič

Nisam radila tu pretragu!!! Zašto?
Imam dva pitanja....za one koje nisu iz Zg. U kojem slučaju i kada se ima pravo na pratnju? Što se tiće putnih naloga!
I da li postoji neka šifra bolovanja za postupak...koju pokriva hzzo?

----------


## Mary123

Obavljen i današnji ultrazvuk...sutra opet...moji folikuli rastu...dosegli su do 15-16 mm...ima ih 9 komada...u petak najvjerojatnije punkcija...jedva čekam jer me jajnici dosta bole,nemogu ni spavati niti išta...

----------


## pilek

nista od mene do 9 mj,kad idem špremici na konzultacije,tak mi rekla Iva

----------


## milasova8

šifra bolovanja je N97 neplodnost/sterilitet..imaš pod tom šifrom pravo na 2 tj.bolovanja

e a za tu trombofliju-znam da neki parovi koji imaju poteškoća sa začećem,nekoliko neuspješnih postupaka iza sebe ili spontane, ili kao što se tebi dogodilo rade genetske pretrage na trombofiliju jer to zna biti uzrok neiznesene trudnoće do kraja ili neuspješne implatacije..
savjetujem ti da pitaš na temi Imunološke pretrage pa da tražiš dr.opće prakse da ti da uputnicu ako kojim slučajem ovaj postupak ne uspije(iako vjerujem i silno želim da ovaj bude dobitni)
ja sam se stvarno o svemu raspitala prije prvog postupka i napravit ću sve moguće pretrage bez obzira na sve..

----------


## zrinkič

A N98....problemi u vezi oplodnje. Ali mene zanima...jel ima neka caka....pa da to bolovanje dobijem i plaćeno?

----------


## kriistiina

Zrinkić ja sam svojoj dr rekla da mi da tu doznaku za bolovanje tako da mi je pokriveno, da mi se plati cijela plaća.. Ne znam što je napisala, ali plaćeno mi je bilo sve osim putnih troškova.. 

Sretno!

----------


## zrinkič

kriistina.....koju? N97 ili N98? I meni je prvi puta isto nekaj doktorica pisala......ali sam i ostala trudna!
Nažalost...moram i o tome brinut....ali ako po nekoj točci ili rupi u zakonu imam pravo na to...zašto ne!!!!

----------


## milasova8

mislim da  i N97 i N98 šifra s kojom dobiješ cijelu plaću

----------


## zrinkič

Nisam zicer! Provjerit ću još toćno te stvari! Hvala!!

----------


## bili

Zrinkič imaš pravo na svaki putni nalog kad ideš, ja sam dobivala i za pratnju jer ipak nako nekih pregleda i postupka nisi u stanju ići sama - pogotovo aspiracija i transfer, meni doktor pisao razlog pratnje: radi prirode bolesti, dobila sam tj. još uvijek čekam na dio novaca ali imala sam cca 8 naloga za sam postupak i sve ću dobiti vraćeno. I sad svaki pregled uzimam putni nalog, jest da se čeka na novce i do mjesec i pol ali ako imaš pravo... Za često hodanje ( ultrazvuk, aspiracija,transfer) sam uzela trajni putni nalog kojeg su mi poštambiljali na kraju postupka ja sam samo upisivvala datume pregleda, s obzirom da ti za sve vrijedi jedna uputnica. 
Pilek jako jako mi je žao, sretno za dalje, šaljem puno zagrljaja i pozitive  :Smile: 
Mary veselim se petku  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

bili..koliko dobiješ za putni s pratnjom? U biti mene zanima bolovanje...da odležim do bete nakon transfera.

----------


## Mary123

Bili hvala...i ja se veselim petku...danas zadnja inekcija bila,sutra štoperica i petak punkcija....
Ja sam dobila isto putni nalog za više puta...sad ga sam popunjavam...a ja koliko znam dobiješ bolovanje od punkcije pa do bete...ispravite me ak je krivo....trenutačno sam na godišnjem...
zrinkič ako možeš kombiniraj si sa godišnjem pa od punkcije uzmeš bolovanje...jer svaki drugi dan moraš na uzv....ja sam bila 7,9,11,13 dan ciklusa na uzv-u...

----------


## milasova8

Mary lijepo to kod tebe izgleda..sretno na punkciji.i da te pitam u kokiko sati si isla na UZV? I jel se dugo ceka, tj.kad si bila gotova? Jer radim od 9 pa smozda i stignem na vrijeme na posao..
Pilek,tek 9 mj.? A brzo ce nam sad proletit 7 i 8 mj...

----------


## legal alien

koliko ja znam za sve sifre vezane za trudnocu, ukljucujuci MPO dobijes punu placu ali ne vise od 4270 kn. i to isplacuje HZZO poslodavcu. neka me netko ispravi ako grijesim. Meni su zadnji put kad sam zavrsila u petrovoj na "cuvanju trudnoce" u firmi isplatili samo 70% ali onda sam sljedeci mjesec dobila razliku jer su oni od HZZOa dobili da mi za ta dva tjedna moraju isplatiti vise. 
u prvom postupku sam dobila 3 tjedna bolovanja na sifru N97, prvo dva tjedna pa onda produljivanje na komisiji. nakon toga uzimam godisnji za postupke. pa ne bi me inace bilo pola godine na poslu  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

Joooj cure moje!! Jučer me MM špotao....nek mislim o nečem drugom...nek se ne zamaram sa financijama. Kad...moram na sve misliti. I koristim godišnji...već treću godinu od 24 dana godišnjeg...2-3 dana otpadnu na nešto...a sve ostalo na Zagreb.
Sad u ožujku sam za cijeli postupak koristila godišnji...bio je Uskrs pa sam uspjela nekaj spojiti...nisam ležala do bete. Ovaj put si planiram odmirovati do bete.....a i imam još samo 8 ili 9 dana godišnjeg....od kojih će mi barem 6 ić za folikulometrije, punkciju i transfer.

----------


## Mary123

> Mary lijepo to kod tebe izgleda..sretno na punkciji.i da te pitam u kokiko sati si isla na UZV? I jel se dugo ceka, tj.kad si bila gotova? Jer radim od 9 pa smozda i stignem na vrijeme na posao..
> Pilek,tek 9 mj.? A brzo ce nam sad proletit 7 i 8 mj...


Oni ti kažu da dođeš u pola 8, 8...nkada si odma gotova a nekada čekaš...jučer sam čekala sat i pol a došla sam 20 do 8....a nevjerujem da ćeš stić u 9 na posal....ja sam si uzela godišnji za uzv...a od punkcij ću na bolovanje....
zrinkič pravo ti je muž i rekao...moraš militi na sebe i na postupak a ne na financije...ja sam rekla da mi plaća ni netreba sam neka postupak uspije pa se ni nebrinem koliko ću dobiti bolovanja ili plaće....

----------


## zrinkič

Uvijek sam takva prije......kad sve posložim...i znam kako ću i šta ću...tek sam onda mirna.

----------


## Mary123

Sam se ti nemoj previše brigati,neka sve ide svojim tokom...

----------


## pilek

tko zna kaj mi bude sad predlozila,ja se nadam da se bu prije nekaj prirodno dogodilo.

----------


## Mary123

Cure danas idem sa štopericom..dali si i nju dajem u trbuh kao i gonale??

----------


## Konfuzija

Možeš gdje hoćeš, samo ne u mišić. Isto kao i gonale.

E, da. Od danas sam i ja pikachu. Ultrazvuke rade nedjeljom? Ne mogu sestru Ivu dobiti na telefon.

----------


## Mary123

> Možeš gdje hoćeš, samo ne u mišić. Isto kao i gonale.
> 
> E, da. Od danas sam i ja pikachu. Ultrazvuke rade nedjeljom? Ne mogu sestru Ivu dobiti na telefon.


Moraš zvati sestru Irenu....na onaj 763 broj...s njom ćeš se dogovoriti kada ćeš doć na uzv...nju ćeš najprije dobiti oko pola dva,dva.sutra ju zovi..meni je rekla da je četvrtak najzadnji dan tak da stigne još...sretno sa pikanjem....ja sam završila s time,napokon...danas samo štoperica....kaj si dobila od lijekova??

----------


## Konfuzija

> Moraš zvati sestru Irenu....na onaj 763 broj...s njom ćeš se dogovoriti kada ćeš doć na uzv...nju ćeš najprije dobiti oko pola dva,dva.sutra ju zovi..meni je rekla da je četvrtak najzadnji dan tak da stigne još...sretno sa pikanjem....ja sam završila s time,napokon...danas samo štoperica....kaj si dobila od lijekova??


Ne razumijem za što je četvrtak najzadnji dan.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Ne razumijem za što je četvrtak najzadnji dan.


Kao,sestra irena je meni rekla da ako mi prvi uzv pada na vikend da joj do četvrtka javim tak da ona zna reć kada da dođem na taj prvi uzv..nemora značiti da će ti reći da dođeš odma u 8...sutra ju zovi...al sestru irenu.kaj imaš od lijekova

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa, meni uvijek kažu dođi u 8, a ja dođem na red oko 10, tako daaaa....  :Smile:  Al dobro. Zvala sam i Irenu, očito nemam sreće, a i ne mogu na poslu zvrckati kad mi je volja. Imam menopure i cetrotide.

----------


## Mary123

> Pa, meni uvijek kažu dođi u 8, a ja dođem na red oko 10, tako daaaa....  Al dobro. Zvala sam i Irenu, očito nemam sreće, a i ne mogu poslu zvrckati kad mi je volja. Imam menopure i cetrotide.


Tak ti je i meni bilo..dođem prije 8 a čekam sat i više....jedan uzv mi je padao na nedjelju pa sam jedino tada došla odma na red jer nas je bilo samo 5....i obaio ga je dežurni doktor.a morat ćeš zvat svako malo dok ih nedobiješ...al sestru irenu ćeš dobiti najprije oko pola dva,dva....možda se javi još cura pa ti reću ak ja griješim....

----------


## Konfuzija

Čuj, ja bih radije da mi to obavi moj profešur, al' kad nema druge... Fala ti, Merica. Držim fige za jajca.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Čuj, ja bih radije da mi to obavi moj profešur, al' kad nema druge... Fala ti, Merica. Držim fige za jajca.


hehhhe....hvala....meni je moj obavljal uzv samo tokom tjedna...a vikendom radi onaj koji je dežuran..jbg...šta možemo..tak mora biti...
eto ja još sam jednu inekciju i gotovo za sada...znači ovitrelle dajem u bušu isto kao i gonalu????

----------


## bili

Jes Mary štoperica isto u bušu, ja jesam u bušu, već je bila naviknuta na pikanje pa ono  :Smile:  sretnooo!

----------


## Mary123

Ok bili....ti si se sada riješila,blago tebi...ja dosta osjetim jajnike,jeli to normalno???jedva čekam petak...

----------


## zrinkič

Evo....riješena dilema!!! Ginekolog određuje razlog bolovanja....a primarni dokor ga otvara pod šifrom. Bez problema ide N79 GO. koji se po potrebi produžuje koliko treba.
Konfuzija......uskoro ću ti se i ja pridružit!!!
Mary.....sretno na punkciji!!!! Imaš puno jajci? Koju stimulaciju si dobila?

----------


## Mary123

> Evo....riješena dilema!!! Ginekolog određuje razlog bolovanja....a primarni dokor ga otvara pod šifrom. Bez problema ide N79 GO. koji se po potrebi produžuje koliko treba.
> Konfuzija......uskoro ću ti se i ja pridružit!!!
> Mary.....sretno na punkciji!!!! Imaš puno jajci? Koju stimulaciju si dobila?


Dobila sam samo 25 gonala...a ubrizgala sam 23 u sebe....na papiru je pisalo 9 komada po 15,16 i 14 mm kad sam zadnji put bila na uzv,tj u utorak bilo...sinoć išla štoperica i ujutro idemo za zg.....rekao je doktor da sam dobro reagirala na lijekove...jajnike dosta osjetim kad idem sjest i kada se dižem...

----------


## zrinkič

Super Mary!!!! Ja sam sad dobila Gonal+Cetrotide.....20+6 komada. (za prvu ruku)...kratki protokol.
U prošlom stimuliranom sam imala 22 folikula na Decaceptylu i Gonalu....hiperstimulirana....dugi protokol.
Objasnila mi je doktorica da se ovim kratkim protokolom dobije manji broj folikula...koji bi trebali bit podjednake veličine i kvalitete. Đabe mi bilo 22 kad su punktirali 12 največih od kojih je 8 bilo zrelih. A i bitno je da se kod mene izbjegne hiperstimulacija.

----------


## Mary123

> Super Mary!!!! Ja sam sad dobila Gonal+Cetrotide.....20+6 komada. (za prvu ruku)...kratki protokol.
> U prošlom stimuliranom sam imala 22 folikula na Decaceptylu i Gonalu....hiperstimulirana....dugi protokol.
> Objasnila mi je doktorica da se ovim kratkim protokolom dobije manji broj folikula...koji bi trebali bit podjednake veličine i kvalitete. Đabe mi bilo 22 kad su punktirali 12 največih od kojih je 8 bilo zrelih. A i bitno je da se kod mene izbjegne hiperstimulacija.


Ooooooo 22 komada...onda su tebe jajnici bolili dosta...hm...

----------


## zrinkič

bila sam 3 tj u bolnici.....primala albumine i punktirali mi vodu! to ne želim ni najgorem neprijatelju.

----------


## Mary123

> bila sam 3 tj u bolnici.....primala albumine i punktirali mi vodu! to ne želim ni najgorem neprijatelju.


A jooo....mogu si mislit kako ti je bilo...koma..samo mi se drži...bit će na kraju sve ok...ja jedva čekam sutra...

----------


## milasova8

Mary,sretno sutra!!! Mislim na tebe

----------


## Mary123

> Mary,sretno sutra!!! Mislim na tebe


Draga hvala....javim novosti...i ja sam uza sve vas... :Heart:

----------


## Mary123

Šta nema još koga sutra za punkciju??? :Shock:

----------


## pilek

mary drzim fife  :Smile:  sretno :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Hvala pilek.... :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

Mary.....mislim na tebe!!! :Heart:

----------


## bili

Mary držimo palčeve  :Smile:  
Zrinkič i ja sam imala hiperstimulaciju, koja mi se pojavila još jače nakon transfera, jajnici preko 12 cm veliki sa cistama po sebi od cca5 cm, slobodne tekućine ko u priči nisam mogla spavati, ali hvala Bogu nekako se to samo od sebe povuklo u dosta kratkom roku,kad su rekli da ću možda u bolnicu bila sam na sto muka. Nadam se da ćeš ovaj puta proći bez toga i da će sve biti u najboljem redu i na kraju s najboljim rezultatom  :Smile:  Šaljemo Vam svima veliki zagrljaj 


>

----------


## zrinkič

Jap Bili! Bilo je grdo.....a znaš da obično hiperstimulacija završi trudnoćom????

----------


## pilek

Jel moguce da su mi jajnici jos uvije nabubreni od klomifena prosli ciklus?

----------


## zrinkič

Bole te?

----------


## bili

> Jap Bili! Bilo je grdo.....a znaš da obično hiperstimulacija završi trudnoćom????


Nisam to znala, ali evo i kod mene se onda to potvrdilo.

----------


## milasova8

Mary kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## zrinkič

Bili....čuvaj se!!!

----------


## Mary123

cure evo mene živa i pomalo zdrava...jakoooooo me je bolila punkcija....sestra irena kaže da imamo 5 jajnh stanica..sutra ćemo saznati jel uspjelo spajanje i dal dolazi do transfera..sada se odmaram jer me užasno boli...čak su mi i suze krenile kada sam izašla iz sale...možete si misliti kakva je to bila bol....užas..nisam se nadala tome...

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa kako?! Jesu ti dali koktelčić prije aspiracije?

----------


## Mary123

Samo smo dobile protiv bolova i anesteziju u ruku...a to nešto par kapi..još je jedna cura rekla da je čula da su na knap sa anestezijom pa malo davaju....

----------


## Mary123

Užas...ja koliko sam skužila dobije se taj koktelčić koji popiješ??zar ne???

----------


## Konfuzija

U ruku se dobije anestezija. Da su na knap?! Super.  :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

> U ruku se dobije anestezija. Da su na knap?! Super.


Samo smo dobile u ruku protiv bolova i kasnije kad sam došla na stol sam dobila još jednu inekciju od koje sam bila onak malo omamljena...al užasnoo je bolilo...i sad boli...koma...

----------


## strategija

I meni se čini da štete na koktelčiću. Ja sam prva dva puta doslovno sve prespavala a zadnji sam bome sve pošteno osjetila.
Mary za tulum u labosu~~~

----------


## Mary123

> I meni se čini da štete na koktelčiću. Ja sam prva dva puta doslovno sve prespavala a zadnji sam bome sve pošteno osjetila.
> Mary za tulum u labosu~~~


Samo neka bude tulumarenje...hehehe...ma ja nisam ništa spavala.al proći će me i ta bol....

----------


## milasova8

Mary bitno da je ta bol sad iza tebe i sada navijamo za uspjesan transfer..
Uf, sta me ceka..ni ne slutim

----------


## Mary123

> Mary bitno da je ta bol sad iza tebe i sada navijamo za uspjesan transfer..
> Uf, sta me ceka..ni ne slutim


Jo draga boli me i sada užasnoooo.....koda su mi sve izvadil iznutra...možda kad prespavam bude bolje...

----------


## Mary123

Ja neznam jel jš komme tako il samo meni.....

----------


## bili

Mary točno tako sam se i ja osjećala, suze pred kraj u sali i vani skroz dolje do sobe sestra Irena me tješila,krvarila sam lagano taj cijeli dan,još 2 dana kasnije sam jedva stajala na nogama i držala se uspravno. A ne daj Bože da sam trebala kihnuti. Ja sam osjetila svaki ubod, sve sve samo prvih par minuta sam bila omamljena poslije ništ posebno. Na meni su očito gadno šparali  :Smile:  Boljelo me i kad sam išla na transfer, samo kad sam došla tamo sve sam zaboravila i sam transfer nisam ni osjetila  :Smile:   Samo polako molim te sad da se oporaviš do transfera, ako te boli popij neku tabletu i puno odmaraj.  Šaljemo puse za brzi oporavak i nadamo se da je bio uspješan party u lab-u.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Mary točno tako sam se i ja osjećala, suze pred kraj u sali i vani skroz dolje do sobe sestra Irena me tješila,krvarila sam lagano taj cijeli dan,još 2 dana kasnije sam jedva stajala na nogama i držala se uspravno. A ne daj Bože da sam trebala kihnuti. Ja sam osjetila svaki ubod, sve sve samo prvih par minuta sam bila omamljena poslije ništ posebno. Na meni su očito gadno šparali  Boljelo me i kad sam išla na transfer, samo kad sam došla tamo sve sam zaboravila i sam transfer nisam ni osjetila   Samo polako molim te sad da se oporaviš do transfera, ako te boli popij neku tabletu i puno odmaraj.  Šaljemo puse za brzi oporavak i nadamo se da je bio uspješan party u lab-u.


Ej draga..mene je strašno bolilo...i mene je sestra Irena tješila i moj doktor...al kad sam u sobu došla nisam oka sklopila....sve je bilo ok dok nisam došla doma,jedva sam hodala i kako kažeš molila moga samo da ne kihne il da me netko ne nasmije...koma...danas je malko bolje...sad me boli samo desna strana leđa?od čega to??Sada budem zvala lab.da vidim stanje....

----------


## Mary123

Imamo transfer.................jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiii :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## bili

Jupiiiiiii bravo bravo, svi su se oplodili?  :Smile:  mene je boljelo sve, leđa, trbuh, jajnici... proći će samo polako, mene je boljela lijeva više jer su mi iz lijevog jajnika uzeli više folikula...  možda i to ima veze. Sjećam se da kad smo išli iz Petrove doma, osjetila sam svaku grbu na autocesti  :Smile:  Uživaj u vikendu, sunčaj se i odmaraj  :Smile:  Neka ti se tijelo čim više opusti do transfera  :Smile: ))))))  Veliki korak je iza tebe, još malo stisni i sve će biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Jupiiiiiii bravo bravo, svi su se oplodili? mene je boljelo sve, leđa, trbuh, jajnici... proći će samo polako, mene je boljela lijeva više jer su mi iz lijevog jajnika uzeli više folikula...  možda i to ima veze. Sjećam se da kad smo išli iz Petrove doma, osjetila sam svaku grbu na autocesti  Uživaj u vikendu, sunčaj se i odmaraj  Neka ti se tijelo čim više opusti do transfera ))))))  Veliki korak je iza tebe, još malo stisni i sve će biti ok


Nemam pojma koliko se oplodilo...nije mi teta htjela reći....Hvala na podršci....sad se samo odmaram da lakše podnesem transfer....uh...kad će taj ponedjeljak... Baš sam happy....

----------


## pilek

mary mi navijamo da dobimo jos jednu trudilicu  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> mary mi navijamo da dobimo jos jednu trudilicu


Hvala draga...ma samo neka me prođe ova bol....

----------


## milasova8

Mary sad navijamo za uspjesan transfer!!

----------


## Mary123

> Mary sad navijamo za uspjesan transfer!!


Eto punkcija prošla,transfer imamo i sada neka bude uspješan.... :Heart:

----------


## Mary123

Curke danas mi je koma...još uvijek me boli oko desnog jajnika i donji dio trbuha,al samo kada se dižem sa kreveta i kada se okrećem...valjda će me proć do sutra,jer sutra je transfer...i ujutro me uhvatio nizak tlak..koma...

----------


## tikki

Mary, samo polako. Danas još odmori, pij puno tekučine i držim fige za transfer sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Imaš dobar razlog za izležavanje, Mary.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Ma samo ležim od punkciije..jučer sam samo malo bila vani sjedila....dal može šta bit kad me tak boli dole ispod trbuha

----------


## Mary123

> Imaš dobar razlog za izležavanje, Mary.


Ma nom stop sam na krevetu...al svejedno nikak da prođe bol...

----------


## Mary123

Kak ste koristile utrogestan nakon punkcije??

----------


## silvana70

Drage cure  :Smile: 

     Molim za pomoć
Dakle 1 puta IVF od 1.dana Decapeptyl +  od 2. dana 3 gonala (sve do 12.dana ciklusa), 7.dan - UZV, 10. dan UZV + krv, 12. dan UZV + krv - Doktor rekao da se postupak prekida, jer da folikule ne rastu željenom brzinom. Rastužila se, ali mislim, ok, ne odustajem, idemo dalje... čekamo rujan, pa sve iz početka. 15.dan ciklusa obilno krvarenje! Obzirom da je subota/nedjelja nemam koga pitati... Ima li neka od vas sličnih iskustava? Da li je to zbog naglo prekinute terapije?

----------


## lana2401

drage forumašice..zanima em dal koja od vas ide u petrovu k prof.radakoviću i kakva su iskustva s punkcijom ????molim savjete ja endometrijoza m.malo usporeni i dal pod endometijozom želi raditi ivf???hvala vam

----------


## Konfuzija

*Mary*, prije transfera oralno, poslije transfera vaginalno. Normalno je da te malo boli, evo pa si tu pogledaj simptome:

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kako...m-jajnika-ohss

*Silvana 70*, nisam imala slično iskustvo, ali, mislim da je najbolje da lijepo miruješ i odmah se sutra javiš liječniku. Vjerojatno ima veze s terapijom, ali opet.. Tko zna.

----------


## Mary123

Danas imam osjećaj koda me bole trbušni mišići....mokrenje mi je normalno...pijem dosta tekućine za svaki slučaj....nesumljam na hiperstimulaciju...

----------


## silvana70

Konfuzija, hvala puno, sutra ujutro odmah zovem doktora. Nekako mislim da je cijeli ciklus ubrzan injekcijama, pa je tako i mens. došla ranije. Hvala još jednom.  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Jutro, meni je radio punkciju, nisam ni osjetila ni krvarila.
Super je dok, hvale ga njegove pacijentice jako.

----------


## zrinkič

Bravo Mary!!!! Nažalost.....sve pomalo boli....i aspiracija...zna i trensfer.....uspjeh.... neuspjeh.....takav nam je naš put do sreće.
Ali treba hrabro i borbeno!!! Ja sam od danas pikalica. Ne veselim se ko prvi puta....ali sam mirna. Petak imam prvi ultrazvuk!!!!
Neznam ko će bit dežuran!!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Lana*, ne znam kakav mu je stav prema endometriozi, ali moje osobno iskustvo s prof. R. je jako pozitivno. 
*Silvana*, jesi li zvala, što su ti rekli?
Drage moje, moj prvi ultrazvuk je pokazao neke sirotinjske folikuliće i neku mizeriju od endića. Čekam drugi, ali bez oduševljenja.. Za razliku od prvog postupka, ovoga puta jedva da osjetim jajnike i to mi se ne sviđa. Za razliku od Mary, meni drago kad me bolucka, sve mislim, nešto se događa.

----------


## lana2401

Konfuzija ..možeš li mi reći gdi se radi punkcija i na koji način..dal samo lokalna anestezija koliko ona pomaže i kolko je zbilja taj postupak bolan i koliko traje...i dal je moguće platiti si opću anesteziju???hvala

----------


## tonili

*Cure ajde mi pliz napišite aktualne brojeve telefona za naručivanje!
TNX*

----------


## Mary123

Curke ja se vratila sa transfera...vratili mi dvije mrvice,sada mirovanje i čekanje bete iako vještica mora doć prije bete par dana....bumo vidjeli...
*Tonili* broj petove za naručivanje je 014604723,mislm da moraš zvat poslije 12...cure ispravite ak griješim..
*Zrnikič* uzv će ti vjerojatno raditi tvoj doktor jer je radni dan..jedino ak ne spoje za praznik...transfer nije ništa bolio,čak sam ugodno iznenađena...malo još boli al je ok..sam da nije hiperstimulacija..heheh...a ovo će proći za par dana...možda je i kakva reakcija na lijekove...

----------


## strategija

Mary123 držim fige da se mrvice čvrsto prime za mamicu i ne puštaju je sljedećih 9mj. Ne trebaš strogo mirovati, onako sve lagano :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123 držim fige da se mrvice čvrsto prime za mamicu i ne puštaju je sljedećih 9mj. Ne trebaš strogo mirovati, onako sve lagano


Ma danas ću još mirovati,a od sutra laganini..još me bole trbušni mišići od punkcije...sam nek se oni prihvate...bar jedno. :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lana2401

cure dal mi može neto odg. za punkciju dal ajkoo boli kak se priča gdi to rade kakav ej to koktel dal išta djeluje i dal se može plati opća anestezija???hvaal vam cure svima želim puno sreće.....

"najlakše je odustati to može svatko,no istinska je snaga biti ustrajan i i ići dalje k svom cilju  kada bi baš svi očekivali da ćemo odustati"

----------


## milasova8

Mary,zelim da beta bude troznamenkasta i da u proljece te budi plac tvojih bebica :Smile: 
Kad ides betu vadit?

----------


## zrinkič

Mary......think pink!!!! Pa u petak je praznik!! Lana.....a punkcija zna boliti. Ja sam za prvu bila hiperstimulirana...i vrištala sam doslovce. Tehničar me pitao....da li pijem pivo? Ja kažem, da! E veli...ovo će ti sad biti ko da si popila 5 piva!!! A pazi mene...ja pitala...Kaj bum povračala??? Od tog njihovog koktela...se meni samo jezik pleo...a bol nije bila blaža. I na kraju sam i povračala u autu na putu doma. Draga moja...na ovom našem putu....sve boli. Ali se sve i brzo zaboravi!

----------


## bili

Lana2401, točno je kako ti je zrinkič opisala, nekog boli jako i roni suze (ko ja i meni se samo jezik pleo ostalo malo malo) ali nije za ne izdržati, vjerojatno i strah i hormoni i uzbuđenost su pridonjeli tome svemu ( ako te boli dobiješ još i nešto protiv bolova kasnije, ako ti se plače plačeš nije  to ništa sramotno pa bar se mi razumijemo), uostalom meni je ekipa u sali bila predobra, toliko su me zabavljali da sam se ponekad počela smijati,  a neke cure to podnesu bez problema uz spavanje. 
Cura koja je išla na punkciju kad sam ja imala transfer je prespavala cijelu punkciju, probudila se i i šla doma ko da se nije ništa dogodilo, tako da opća anastezija daleko nije potrebna. Sam postupak ti traje ovisno o broju folikula koje imaš, mislim da je moj trajao cca 15-20 min ako sam uspjela dobro procjeniti vrijeme..
Mary držim palčeve svih 14 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Milasova* betu ću vaditi tamo početkom 7mj...ali u međuvremenu trebam dobiti oko kraja 6 mj pa ćemo vidjeti oće biti potrebno vaditi je...
*Lana2401* mene je isto bolilo,čak sami ja plakala...boli me još i dan danas a punkcija bila u petak...bole me trbušni mišići...a to ovisi od osobe do osobe...netko to ni ne osjeti...
*Zrinkič* u pravu si,petak je praznik...ma neka ti obavi tko god je,sam da ti saznaš informacije i da je sve ok..
*Bili* hvala na držanju palčeva....samo neka jedno bar zakuca.... :Heart: ..jesu tebi bili tri vratili??jesu šta zamrznili?

----------


## bili

Mary, da vratili su sva 3. Nisu ništa zamrzavali jer od 6 koliko ih je bilo lijepih, 2 su bile prezrele a jedna malo deformirana tako da su oplodili ove tri koje su ostale i sve mi vratili.

----------


## pilek

sretno curke,ja sam jucer isla po drugo misljenje i doktor misli da je potrebno napraviti samo propuhivanje jajovoda ako je to ok sniziti tabletama prolaktin,neznam zakaj to spremica nije,i ostalo sve ok

----------


## zrinkič

pilek.....a nisi radila prohodnost jajovoda?

----------


## pilek

Pa ne,to mi je odma bilo glupo kaj se to nije prije napravilo,ali eto propusta od spremice. I kaj mi nije provjerila ponovo prolaktin i dala jednostavno tablete samo za to.

----------


## zrinkič

Ja sam ga radila! I hrpu hormona u svakojakim fazama ciklusa. Možda to nije propust...kod mene je to bila zadnja pretraga...nakon svih dobrih nalaza. Em je bolan.....em ukoliko postoji negdi neka bakterija di prirodno ne smeta....može se prenijet tamo di će smetat. Pitaj ju,....nek ti kaže svoj plan. Uvijek stigneš napraviti ovu "mesarsku" pretragu.

----------


## bili

Mene je na  prohodnost jajovoda poslao moj ginekolog, ne znam dal si išla samo k špremici ili si prvo neke pretrage obavljala uz preporuku primarnog ginekologa, koliko sam ja shvatila uz cervikalne briseve, papu, hormone u različitom dijelu ciklusa i spermiogram ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda (HSG) spada u neke "normalne" pretrage prije nego što kod nas šalju specijalistima u Zagreb... (mene je poslao i provjeriti štitnjaču uz sve navedene pretrage, a prolaktin sam kontrolirala cca 2-3 puta).
Mene nije ni najmanje boljelo, radio mi je mladi specijalizant još znam da sam mislila joooj sad on još nema baš iskustva, frendica mi je rekla da boli jako, ali na kraju bez pola frke sam to obavila, odležala u bolnici jedan dan i doma. Apsolutno bezbolno, naravno dobila sam prije direktno u venu koktelčić samo puno jači nego prilikom punkcije.
 Prije pretrage sam radila cervikalne briseve da se vidi da je sve ok i "čisto".

----------


## Mary123

Lijepo *bili*..i eto sada kucaju dva srčeka....jesi se odmarala tih 15 dana ili??

----------


## bili

Misliš poslije transfera? jesam kojih tjedan dana sam bila doma, onako sve laganini kuhanje ručka, šetnjica po dvorištu i tako, nemoj slučajno ništa dizati. onda sam išla raditi jer su mi živci previše radili ali s obzirom da radim u uredu nije bilo fizički naporno, tih 15 dana do bete je bilo ko vječnost  :Smile:  mada sam ipak vadila na 12 dan prvi puta  :Smile: ))  
Još osjećaš bolove od punkcije?

----------


## lana2401

hvala za informacije..Bili kod kojeg si doktora u Petrovoj???i da cure zar postoje jači i slabili koktelčići i zar se na tome špara???kolko dugo se sad čeka na postupak i da 30puta sam zvala perovu humanu rep niko se ne javlja od 12,15h već 2dana

----------


## Mary123

> Misliš poslije transfera? jesam kojih tjedan dana sam bila doma, onako sve laganini kuhanje ručka, šetnjica po dvorištu i tako, nemoj slučajno ništa dizati. onda sam išla raditi jer su mi živci previše radili ali s obzirom da radim u uredu nije bilo fizički naporno, tih 15 dana do bete je bilo ko vječnost  mada sam ipak vadila na 12 dan prvi puta ))  
> Još osjećaš bolove od punkcije?


Ma evo sam ležim,pa prošetam do wc,u kuhinju.malo sjedim i tak...najteže šta sam digla je laptop....ma bolovi od punkcije su prošli skoro.malo još bole trbuši mišići i daas poboljkava ispod trbuha,materica il šta već??

----------


## lana2401

zakaj se moji komentari treba neko odobrit da se vide i dugo  se en vidie ne kužim??

----------


## Konfuzija

Zato što si nova, *Lana*, kad staviš još koji post bude odmah išlo. A što se bolne punkcije tiče... Kad kreneš u MPO vode, fizička bol još najmanje boli.

----------


## Mary123

cure boli me u donjem djelu trbuha,tam di je maternica i mjehur..nemogu se okreniti na krevetu i kad mokrim me boli..u čem  je problem?

----------


## milasova8

Mary rado bi ti pomogla ali ne znam.
najbolje da pitas na temi Nakon transfera,tamo ti cure razmjenjuju iskustva,simptome i sigurno ceti pomoci

----------


## zrinkič

Mary...probaj se opustit!!

----------


## bili

*Lana* ja sam kod dr. Pavičić Baldani, odlična žena i doktorica. A što se tiče koktelčića ne vjerujem da postoje slabi i jači, pretpostavljam da je to od žene do žene. Mi smo bile 3 na punkciji isti dan, a samo je mene boljelo, iskreno nakon svega što su već utrpali u mene, od koktelčića u Varaždinu kad sam radila prohodnost jajovoda do opće anestezije peilikom operacije mislim da mi je tijelo već imuno. Ma ne brini uopće oko toga, najbolje da se opustiš i prepustiš u ruke stručnjaka, ako imalo budeš osjećala kakvu bol, nemoj se ustručavati reći i dobit ćeš injekciju protiv bolova dodatnu, nije bol koja se nemože podnesti i ako boli.  Samo hrabro, nemoj misliti na to uopće, stisni zube jer sve ono što prolazimo je za ostvarenje naših najljepših želja.    
*Mary* mene je sve boljelo skroz od punkcije pa i do kojih tjedan dana poslije vađenje bete, s btime da mi je trbuh bio ko da sam doslovno barem u 6 mjesecu trudnoće. Ali s obzirom na hiperstimulaciju rekla je dr. da je to normalno....i sad osjećam pikanje.. malo jedan jajnik, malo drugi, malo trbuh ali rekli su mi da ne brinem jer sve su to promjene unutar tijela koje se događaju. Tako da samo polako. Ja znam da kad sam čekala betu sam bila luda, trbuh me bolio ko da treba vještica doći svaki čas, na wc-u sam bila doslovno svakih 10 min da se uvjerim dal nije došla jer sam bila sto posto uvjerena da će doći i da je to to. Znam da nije ugodno ni lako ali probaj čim manje misliti o tome, meni je mama govorila da nek si zamislim da se to moje mrvice bore koja će naći ljepše i udobnije mjesto za ostanak  :Smile: )) Pa eto to i ja poručujem tebi  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## TrudyC

> cure boli me u donjem djelu trbuha,tam di je maternica i mjehur..nemogu se okreniti na krevetu i kad mokrim me boli..u čem  je problem?


Meni ovo liči na upalu mjehura. Točno je i meni tako bilo nakon jednog transfera. Odi doktoru!

----------


## Mary123

A neznam di sam mogla zaraditi tu upalu kad samo ležim u kući...i prekjučer popila 2 l kamilice.sutra idem k svojoj doktorici opće prakse pa ju budem pitala...

----------


## Mary123

Heheheh hvala *bili*...nadam se da se mijeste...

----------


## zrinkič

Bili...kod iste smo doktorice. Ona je meni prije svega.....žena, mater.... pa doktorica. Moj prvi postupak je završio trudnoćom...koja nije dobro završila. Njene riječi,kad je sjela kod mene na krevet...nakon svega....su mi pomogle da idem dalje.
Sad mi neće ona bit u postupku jer je nema....ali smo se dogovorile.....da je bitno..ako dođe do trudnoće....da je uz mene. Jer ko će mi bolje vodit trudnoću od nje koja je sve s menom prošla. Aj......suze mi se kolutaju......mora da su hormoni.

----------


## strategija

> Bili...kod iste smo doktorice. Ona je meni prije svega.....žena, mater.... pa doktorica. Moj prvi postupak je završio trudnoćom...koja nije dobro završila. Njene riječi,kad je sjela kod mene na krevet...nakon svega....su mi pomogle da idem dalje.
> Sad mi neće ona bit u postupku jer je nema....ali smo se dogovorile.....da je bitno..ako dođe do trudnoće....da je uz mene. Jer ko će mi bolje vodit trudnoću od nje koja je sve s menom prošla. Aj......suze mi se kolutaju......mora da su hormoni.


X
Slažem se apsolutno. Najbolja doktorica :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

Uf...osjećam se napuhnuto. Jel moguće nakon samo dva dana gonala?

----------


## Mary123

> Uf...osjećam se napuhnuto. Jel moguće nakon samo dva dana gonala?


Ja sam se osjećala napuhuto...sve mi je smetalo...samo sam trenirke nosila...koma osjećaj...drži se....koliko si daješ gonala??

----------


## zrinkič

Po dva!! Možda jer nije bilo supresije......a moji hormončići su ok. Nekak mi je naglo to-

----------


## Mary123

> Po dva!! Možda jer nije bilo supresije......a moji hormončići su ok. Nekak mi je naglo to-


Kod mene je isto sve ok..šta se tiče hormona...a budeš vidjela ovih dana kakvo je stanje....mene su jako jajnici bolili npr.

----------


## zrinkič

a ja si uspoređujem sa prvim postupkom.....ta napuhanost mi se javila tik pred punkciju i nakon transfera se pogoršalo.....pa malo smirilo i onda kad je uslijedila trudnoća...koma!!! nekak si gruntam...da je možda ranije jer nije bilo supresije....a u ovom sam postupku teža 10 kila.....+ vručina. baš mi je nekak teško. inače nisam hincljiva....samo nekak nemam snage ni zraka....i tiska me.

----------


## Mary123

Zrinkič kako se danas osjećaš?

----------


## zrinkič

teško dišem!

----------


## bili

Zrinkič i ja sam osjećala od gonala ponekad da teško dišem, mada sam si ja mislila da sam to zabrijala i da me hvata panika.... Još ti i ove vrućine ne idu u prilog nikako, drži se hlada, puno tekućine i sve znaš kako to ide. Držim palčeve na rukama i nogama da je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Marykako si ti? jel ti sa malo bolje?

bili, kako je vama troma? jesi bila i na drugom UZV?

----------


## zrinkič

Bili....to si i ja mislim.....al kad se onak smirim i duboko zapitam.....mirna sam...nisam ni nervozna niti me panika lovi.....samo nemam zraka. Na poslu sijedim u hladovini...imam haljinu koja mi je u jutro bila taman....sad mi se digla iznad trbuha kolko me napuhnulo i tiska me. Uf.

----------


## Mary123

Milasova bolje je danas...jučer me bilo strah na wc ić...odlično je danas...boli al puno manje...još uvijek odmaram...odem na kavicu i malo po kući al baš ništa neradim....

----------


## milasova8

samo ti uživaj :Smile:  neka se mrvice ugnjezde :Smile: 
jesi uzela bolovanje do bete?

----------


## prava ovčica

> Uf...osjećam se napuhnuto. Jel moguće nakon samo dva dana gonala?


Ja sam dobila tri injekcije Gonala, danas po četvrtu i osjećam se kao balon, sva sam si neka buhtlasta.
A i vaga je u dva dana sa 52,5 otišla na 55.... neznam koji klinac, ali drago mi da ću sljedeća 4 dana
sjediti i ležati doma u hladnom  :Smile: 

Curke.. po iskustvu, koliko dugo će me pikati i kad da otprilike očekujem aspiraciju?
U petak idem na prvi UZV...

----------


## zrinkič

ej....Ovčice...sutra se vidimo?

----------


## prava ovčica

> ej....Ovčice...sutra se vidimo?


Ako ćeš na UZV onda da  :Smile: 
neznam ni koji je dr dežurni, ni kad... 
znam samo da mi je strašno krivo jer nisam podigla lijekove
pa sad umjesto da parkiram dupe negdje na plažu ja ću u Petrovu svaki dan..

A i iskreno, pikanje doma.. a neznam kome bi bilo više mučno, meni ili MM  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> samo ti uživaj neka se mrvice ugnjezde
> jesi uzela bolovanje do bete?


Evo danas idem popodne do doktorice....htjela sam se malo odmoriti ovih dana pa ću danas to riješiti...neznam koliko mogu dobiti, 15 il 21 dan...sam neka se ugnjezde....nemam pojma zakaj me jučer tak bolilo i danas me malko poboljkava,al nije strašno...
*Zrinkič* ja sam svaki drugi dan išla na uzv...počela sam sa ponedjeljkom,pa srijeda,petak,nedjelja,utorak,srijeda bila štoperica a petak je bila aspiracija a ponedjeljak transfer...a sve ovisi o razvijanju tvojih folikula....

----------


## Mary123

Ja sam se sama pikala iako mi je to bio pri postupak....

----------


## zrinkič

Ma...znam ja proceduru....sad idem u biti peti put kad sve zbrojim.
Ovčica....neznam ko je dežuran.....meni je rekla sestra Jasna da u pola 8 budem tamo!!! Jesi se ti najavila...da ostave košuljicu na prozorčiću...jer će samo doć doktor koji je dežuran...obaviti i idemo doma, a on dalje svojim poslom.
I ja sam samopikalica...tu i tamo uskoći muž...da promijenimo ruku...al mu se toliko ruke tresu...da stalno migolji iglu...pa me to boli. Mary.....možeš dobit koliko ti treba. Imaš pravo na N (nikad neznam jel je 97 ili 79 ) pod naznakom GO. i dobivaš 100% plaću preko HZZO-a ako si ispod prosjeka ....ako si iznad onda onih maksimalnih...4200 i nešto sitno. i ja sam od utorka na tom bolovanju...pa do bete!!!

----------


## bili

> Marykako si ti? jel ti sa malo bolje?
> 
> bili, kako je vama troma? jesi bila i na drugom UZV?


Hej milasova, obavili smo i drugi ultrazvuk, sad već nestrpljivo čekamo 3.7 i sljedeći pregled. Sad već izgledaju kao bebe, mašu rukicama i totalno su slatki  :Smile:  Veliki su bili cca 2,5 cm, a s obzirom koliko jedem i koliko sam gladna 3.7 će biti već pola kile....šalim se naravno  :Smile: )))

----------


## milasova8

hehehe..baš slatko,bili..samo neka oni rastu..2,5 cm-bubice male..preslatko

----------


## zrinkič

Aj BIli.....čuvaj mrvice :Very Happy:  Baš sam sretna!!!

----------


## Mary123

Budem vidjela šta kaže moja doktorica..ja pitala svog privatng ginekologa on kaže da za sada on nema ništa s tim tak da imam otpusno pismo pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će mi dati doktorica...ja sam do transfera bila na godišnjem

----------


## prava ovčica

> Ma...znam ja proceduru....sad idem u biti peti put kad sve zbrojim.
> Ovčica....neznam ko je dežuran.....meni je rekla sestra Jasna da u pola 8 budem tamo!!! Jesi se ti najavila...da ostave košuljicu na prozorčiću...jer će samo doć doktor koji je dežuran...obaviti i idemo doma, a on dalje svojim poslom.
> I ja sam samopikalica...tu i tamo uskoći muž...da promijenimo ruku...al mu se toliko ruke tresu...da stalno migolji iglu...pa me to boli. Mary.....možeš dobit koliko ti treba. Imaš pravo na N (nikad neznam jel je 97 ili 79 ) pod naznakom GO. i dobivaš 100% plaću preko HZZO-a ako si ispod prosjeka ....ako si iznad onda onih maksimalnih...4200 i nešto sitno. i ja sam od utorka na tom bolovanju...pa do bete!!!


Ja sam ta koja niš nezna i koja je prvi put u ovome..  :Undecided: 
Neznam kako se zovu sestre, ali da, jedna od njih mi je rekla u petak ujutro na UZV, dežurni dr će me pregledati.
Jučer sam u ambulanti pročitala da pacijentice kod dr Radaković na dan ET moraju popiti Normabel, Ketonal i biti 
punog mjehura..?? Zna netko nešto o tome?
I kakav je uopće dr R... mene se baš i nije dojmio, odradio nas je u 5 min, počeo pisati lijekove bez da je pogledao nalaze
pa sam ja zamolila može li ih škicnuti  :Sad: 
I strašno se bojim da će nešto poći krivo...

----------


## zrinkič

Ni mene se nije dojmio!!!! Ovčice...kak ću te prepoznat!? Ako si raspoložena za druženje!!

----------


## zrinkič

a ovo ...punog mjehura na dan transfera......vjerojatno ga radi pod ultrazvukom.

----------


## bili

Uh curke punog mjehura... cura koja je bila s menom na transferu je trebala biti punog mjehura, došla je na red tek poslije 12 sati jer je dr. imao neke hitne slučajeve, jadna bilo mi je tako žao...svako malo otišla popiškiti par kapi jer je mislila da će joj mjehur puknuti, pogotovo kako je sve nadraženo još od punkcije... Nadam se da koja od vas ide punog mjehura da će odmah doći na red i da možete dugo "držati".. a ne znam kako joj je bilo poslije, kad ležiš tamo i miruješ ona je jadna valjda odmah trčala na wc...Nažalost ne znam kako je postupak prošao, nisam ju poslije vidjela...

----------


## prava ovčica

Ma na prvu mi je to bilo full čudno, što drugi dr ne rade tako..?
Što se mene tiće ja mogu dosta dugo izdržati, ali baš na dan transfera ti takve stvari ne trebaju...

Zrinkič.. druženje ovisi o boljoj polovici  :Smile:  pa bumo vidjele
a ja sam ti mala, crna sa zbunjenim pogledom  :Wink: 
U svakom slučaju bi bilo lijepo upoznati nekoga tko je u svem ovome,
imam osjećaj da me moji baš i ne razumiju najbolje...

----------


## Mary123

Ja sam kod dr.kasuma i nije zahtjevao puni mjehur....

----------


## bili

Ni moja dr. nije zahtjevala puni mjehur, iskreno nisam više sigurna kod kojeg je doktora bila ova cura...mislim da kod Vrčića, a i ostalim curama koje su bile na punkciji kad smo mi imale transfer koje su kod njega je rekla sestra Irena da doktor traži puni mjehur...

----------


## žužy

ja sam došla rano,oko pola 8 i sestra irena mi je rekla pomokriti se i to je to,ništa više do transfera.kasnije nam je par puta rekla da pijemo vode,mjehur mora biti pun,da dr može dobro vidjeti naše mrvice na ultrazvuku kako putuju tamo kamo treba.btw,na red sam došla oko podneva.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Jučer sam u ambulanti pročitala da pacijentice kod dr Radaković na dan ET moraju popiti Normabel, Ketonal i biti 
> punog mjehura..?? Zna netko nešto o tome?


Profesor mi odradio transfer, nikakve tablete nisam pila, sestra rekla puni mjehur, međutim on ništa nije pitao niti zahtijevao.
Bilo bi savršeno bezbolno da nisam bila napuhnuta, pa mogu reći da je bilo samo blago neugodno, mrvicu iznad uzimanja uzorka za papu.




> I kakav je uopće dr R... mene se baš i nije dojmio, odradio nas je u 5 min, počeo pisati lijekove bez da je pogledao nalaze
> pa sam ja zamolila može li ih škicnuti 
> I strašno se bojim da će nešto poći krivo...


Najbolji je. Neće te držati za ručicu niti uljepšavati situaciju, ali će učiniti sve što može (i možda ne bi morao), a o stručnosti da ne govorim, toliko godina iskustva... Tako da možeš biti bez brige.  :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

Jelda.. ma znam da se brinem bezveze, ali nemogu si pomoc.
I inace sam frikusa pa me ovo uopce ne cudi  :Smile: 
Bila na UZV, neznam koji je dr bio, mozda Kasum... rekao da je rano (6DC),
da se nis ne vidi i zapisao lijekove za danas i sutra pa u nedjelju UZV.

Zrinkic... jesi ti bila ona zenskica u haljinici ili...?  :Smile:

----------


## sljeme

*Mary123* čini mi se da smo zajedno ležale kada si ti bila na punkciji a ja na transferu  :Smile:  ti si ona u krevetu do prozora, jelda?  :Smile:  vibram da uspije!!!!!! meni je danas 7dnt, tu i tamo neki grč, grudi malo bolne, sve u svemu dosta mirno kod mene...

----------


## legal alien

zna li netko tko je sutra od doktora dezuran?

----------


## Mary123

*Zrinkič* kak je danas??Kake su vijesti sa prvog uzv??

----------


## reny123

Cure, svratite na pdf Kampanja za hitnu izmjenu Zakona o medicinski  potpomognutoj oplodnji. Pročitajte što nam se sprema, aktivirajte se!

----------


## Mary123

> *Mary123* čini mi se da smo zajedno ležale kada si ti bila na punkciji a ja na transferu  ti si ona u krevetu do prozora, jelda?  vibram da uspije!!!!!! meni je danas 7dnt, tu i tamo neki grč, grudi malo bolne, sve u svemu dosta mirno kod mene...


eeee...je ja bila skroz do prozora sa bolnom punkcijom...heheheh...nadam se tvojoj trećoj sreći....eto meni je već danas 5 dnt ak računamo transfer...mene malko cike bole al imam problem s tim donjim djelom trbuha..jel mjehur il maternica,nemam pojma...jel se odmaraš???

----------


## lana2401

hvala cure...bili...znam ja jako dobro šta su operacije nažalost 2008 endometrijoza laserom riješeno 2,5sata operacija,2009 dermoidna cista dtugi jajanik opet laserom cista ukonjena 2,5h ,2011 laparatomija 4sata operacija jedan rog maternice maknuli jer je bilo višak...propuhivanje jajaovoda...jajovodi 100posto prohodni...superug malo usporen...moje ovulacije loše...tek 24 godine a sve to na leđima i taman kad smo htjeli na ivf opet endometrijoza i neznamo dal bi ju vadili ili ne a vjerojatno da jer raste bila ej 2,3 a nakon 3 mj 2,9....i eto kaj da vam velim....a punkcija...da bojim se ne tolko boli  kolko da mi nekaj ne povrede i da nakon svih bolova koje sam prošla a je sam ko konj...čekamo bar jednu velikkkuu betu koju smo svi zaslužili nakon silih godina borbe koja još traje...dr nas tješi da unatoč cistama jajnici su se obnovili i da ivf nam bi svakako pomogo...nadam se da iza svih ovoh crnih tužnih godina  bude stiglo nešto lijepo  ...hvala svima na podršci..i da užasno mi je žao što si nemogu priuštiti ivf kliniku dr lučingera jer njegova uspješnost je ogromnaaaaa ..neznam kako je u petrovoj al nažalost preskupo mi je za sada privatono..dal ima ko iskustva??????

----------


## pilek

sretno svima  :Smile: m mene kriza rasturaju mozda napokon me capa ovulacija  :Smile:

----------


## sljeme

> eeee...je ja bila skroz do prozora sa bolnom punkcijom...heheheh...nadam se tvojoj trećoj sreći....eto meni je već danas 5 dnt ak računamo transfer...mene malko cike bole al imam problem s tim donjim djelom trbuha..jel mjehur il maternica,nemam pojma...jel se odmaraš???


ma ja sam ti odmorila samo onaj prvi dan nakon transfera, a onda sve po starom ali malo lakše, bez dizanja teških stvari i sl. čini mi se da srijeda neće nikad doći  :Nope:  
a kako te to boli, stalno ili povremeno, tupa bol ili probadanja? držim fige da što prije prođe bol i da je to neki dobar znak  :Smile:  meni je svaki postupak gotovo pa u potpunosti različiti i ovaj put sam odlučila ne pridavati pažnju simptomima, ali nije to tako lako  :Undecided:

----------


## milasova8

Sljeme neka ovo bude treca sreca :Smile: 
Drzim fige da u srijedu docekas veliku betu :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Lana stvarno si se vec dosta napatila,ali evo da te utjesim moja sestricna ti je isto imala probleme s endometriozom,operirana, kao neprhodan jajovod i nakon tri stimulirana IVF postupka prirodno ostala trudna dok se spremala po smrzlice..eto,tako da se ne bediras odmah jer ima nade :Smile: 
E sad ovdje na forumu imas temu potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama pa mozes tamo vidjeti dojmoze za IVF CENTAR ali vecina ih ide upravo tamo...
U svakom slucaju zelim ti srecu do neba

----------


## sljeme

> Sljeme neka ovo bude treca sreca
> Drzim fige da u srijedu docekas veliku betu


Hvala ti  :Smile:  i ja tebi zelim da ako se ne uhvati nista u kucnoj radinosti, da sto prije dodje na red tvoj postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Sljeme* baš onak tupa bol...zaboli i malo drži i gotovo,samo pred kraj mokrrenja,a pred 4 dana se nisa mogla okreniti u krevetu...ma ja se odmaram i dan danas jer me je dugo držala bol od punkcije

----------


## Mary123

Curke sam da vam javim da mi je danas puno bolje..bit će da je bila neka upala mjehura jer evo nakon par šalica uvin h-a čaja manje boli...vjerujem da sutra neće ništa boliti...

----------


## sljeme

> *Sljeme* baš onak tupa bol...zaboli i malo drži i gotovo,samo pred kraj mokrrenja,a pred 4 dana se nisa mogla okreniti u krevetu...ma ja se odmaram i dan danas jer me je dugo držala bol od punkcije


hm, ma samo ti odmaraj, tijelo je i tako izmučeno cijelim postupkom. nadam se da će ti se bol ubrzo smanjiti i prestati!
meni je 8dnt i što reći, osim nekog pritiska i bolnih grudi nemam što za prijaviti. može biti sve ili ništa  :Coffee:

----------


## sljeme

bravo* mary123*, super da ti je bolje!

----------


## Mary123

> bravo* mary123*, super da ti je bolje!


Eto baš osjetim da je bolje...danas sam samo malko više osjetila jajnike...ma meni je ovo prvi postupak pa je se to reakcija tijela....eto tvoja srijeda se bliži....ja trebam dobiti kraj mjeseca pa ćemo vidjeti jel ima potrebe vaditi betu...

----------


## bili

*Mary* Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim, ali uvin h čaj se kao ne bi smio piti u trudnoći. Ja sam neki dan popila šalicu jer sam osjetila dolje peckanje kod mokrenja, pa sam dobila špotanciju od frendice da se ne smije piti radi neke trave koju sadrži (medvjetka ako se ne varam) . 
Mislim da mi od 1 šalice neće biti ništa, a ne vjerujem Mary ni da si ti pretjerivala ali ono za ubuduće bolje možda piti čaj od brusnice.. 
kažem neka me netko ispravi ako griješim, ja sam isto tako čula za to....

----------


## Mary123

Jedna cura je rekla da je ona završila u bolnici u nekom tjednu trunoće i da su joj tamo dali uvin čaj...i da je još pitala doktoricu dal smije to pit d joj je ona odg da su to gluposti...nemam pojma...onda ću prekiniti piti ga...

----------


## Mary123

prestat ću ga onda piti,nadam se da mi ovo šta sam popila neče naškoditi....iako se baš i nenadam beti...nisam ja te sreće....

----------


## bili

Joooj nemoj da sam te sad ja bacila u bed, oprosti...ma neće škoditi ni tebi ni meni.... ja sad idem do ljekarne po utrogestane pa ću maltretirat tetu u ljekarni nek mi sve objasni, jer mene opet malo pecka kod mokrenja pa ću je zagnjaviti...a ja se nadam tvojoj veliko beti zato nemoj tako...  :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

> Joooj nemoj da sam te sad ja bacila u bed, oprosti...ma neće škoditi ni tebi ni meni.... ja sad idem do ljekarne po utrogestane pa ću maltretirat tetu u ljekarni nek mi sve objasni, jer mene opet malo pecka kod mokrenja pa ću je zagnjaviti...a ja se nadam tvojoj veliko beti zato nemoj tako...


Aj pitaj je i za moju bol kod mokrenja usput??'

----------


## milasova8

Mary,bit ce sve ok ne brini..a mozda te pecka od nadrazenosti,ipak si se napatila na pumkciji pa mozda imas neku malu ranicu koja pecka..
Bit ce ok,ja znam dosta zena koje su pile uvin caj u trudnoci i sve ok je bilo..

----------


## Mary123

> Mary,bit ce sve ok ne brini..a mozda te pecka od nadrazenosti,ipak si se napatila na pumkciji pa mozda imas neku malu ranicu koja pecka..
> Bit ce ok,ja znam dosta zena koje su pile uvin caj u trudnoci i sve ok je bilo..


Ma mene ne pecka..već samo boli kod mokrrenja...popila 4 šalice uvin čaja i već je bolje....al još malko osjećam....a bome sam se napatila na punkciji...neću se ni prisjećati...

----------


## frka

samo da potpišem bili - uvinH NE u trudnoći! tankaj se čajem od brusnice.

----------


## bili

Evo me...rekla teta da ga oni baš ne preporučaju piti u velikim količinama, a to koliko si ti popila nije velika količina. ali za svaki slučaj da pijemo čaj od brusnice... pitala sam ju i za bol, rekla je da stvarno ne zna, dal si provjeravala urin ( leukocite da ne bi bilo kakve upale) da je najbolje da odeš svom doktoru ili da nazoveš ginekologa. Ona se naravno ne usudi preporučati nešto na svoju ruku s obzirom da si sad prošla postupak. 
Slažem se s milasovom, možda je stvarno u pitanju ranica ili nadraženost od postupka, ako ti se ne promjeni stanje do utorka, možda da nazoveš pa da budeš mirna, s obzirom da ti sad i ne treba dodatni stres.  Mene je boljelo sve nakon punkcije dosta, a obavljanje velike nužde mi je bilo mučenje još 10-tak dana kasnije.

----------


## Mary123

Popila sam 4 šalice...problem mi je šta ovih dana nemogu nikoga nazvati pa čekam do utorka da nazovem svog ginekologa....*bili* puno ti hvala...urin i leukocite nisam dodatno ništa provjeravala jer je dosad bilo sve ok..nikakvih probleema...

----------


## legal alien

mary, imas super kapsule brusnice CranActin, meni su pomogle kod eserihije coli. tako da sad cim osjetim nesto cudno odmah popijem koju.ali i za to pls provjeri mozes li sada piti. inace mislim da ce ti bilo koja tekucina ali u velikim kolicinama pomoci. ako ima neka bakterija treba je mehanicki ukloniti odnosno ispriskiti. brusnica je super jer je kisela pa sprijecava prijanjanje bakterije u mjehuru. 
ja uvijek nakon punkcije imam neki cudan osjecaj dole. ali prodje za par dana.

----------


## zrinkič

Ovčica....nisam imala kiklju! Danas sam bila...treća sam išla u kabinu. Ti imaš dugu crnu kosu i očale?
Kasum je valjda svima u petak isto rekao.....prerano. Uveo mi je Cetritide od 7. dana ciklusa....danas...mi je TC rekao da na lijevom jajniku nema ništa a na desnom, 4 folikula po 13 mm. Ja se nadala da ih ima više...koliko me boli.

----------


## Konfuzija

Drage moje, samo da vam javim da je moja punkcija prošla u najboljem redu i sad čekamo transfer.  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Bravo konfuzija, držimo palčeve za transfer  :Smile:  Zrinkič  kad je sljedeći ultrazvuk?

----------


## Mary123

Čestitam* konfuzija*...jeda stepenica prijeđena....kada je transfer??
*Zrinkič* bila si kod mog doktora....i mene su jajnici boljeli...osjetila sam ih u svakom pokretu..

----------


## sljeme

cure evo da i tu javim, beta 11dnt je čista 0. znala sam po grudima koje su totalno prestale boliti... ali svejedno, čovjek tek kad vidi tu brojku crno-na-bijelo onda tek realno shvati...

no dobro. odtugovat, odmoriti i u nove pobjede. 
svim čekalicama puno sreće  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Draga sljeme,iskreno mi je zao..
Ne mogu ni zamisliti kakav je to osjecaj..isplaci se i kreni hrabro dalje- primjecujem da si na dobrom putu,pozitivna si..

----------


## pilek

sljeme samo hrabro dalje...
ja vadilA PROLAKTIN,UNUTAR REFERENTIH VRIJEDNOSTI JE  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Jooooo draga baš mi je žao....baš sam se nadala da će biti treća sreća....a mene cike uopće ne bole...šta da si mislim da ništa od toga....hm....danas mi je 8dnt....

----------


## bili

*Sljeme* šaljem zagrljaj, jako mi je žao.. 
*Mary* nemoj tako...možda  tvoje tijelo ne daje tako rano simptome...samo pozitivno misli i nestrpljivo čekamo 2.7.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> *Sljeme* šaljem zagrljaj, jako mi je žao.. 
> *Mary* nemoj tako...možda  tvoje tijelo ne daje tako rano simptome...samo pozitivno misli i nestrpljivo čekamo 2.7.


Ah draga...danas baš u nekoj komi...a budemo vidjeli....glavno da je mene prošla ona bol....

----------


## milasova8

Mary svi navijamo za veliku betu :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Mary svi navijamo za veliku betu


Aaaaaaa hvala draga.... :Very Happy:

----------


## prava ovčica

Ufff... curke drzite se. Nije lako, ja sam se danas tresla ko prutic
kad mi je dr.R rekao: veceras stoperica... kako biti spreman na sve sto me ceka, 
nemam pojma, ali vidim da nece biti jednostavno.
Ali zanima me mogu li ja dobiti dan, dva bolovanja za aspiraciju..?

----------


## anaši1507

imaš pravo na sveukupno 14 dana bolovanja, jedino ako ti je dr.opće prakse dobra možeš dobiti i 20 dana

----------


## prava ovčica

Jep, znam da imam dva tjedna, samo... mislila sam da to ide od transfera..?
Sutra cu nazvati svog dotura i provjeriti.
Zrinkic... sto ti je moj dr rekao  :Smile:  
Jel sve ok?

----------


## Mary123

*Prava ovčica* imaš pravo 14 dana bez obzira bilo to od punkcije il transfera...a naravno ak ti je doktor/ica dobra dati će ti i 21 dan....ja dobila 21 dan....slobodno pitaj sama jel možeš dobiti 21 dan...

----------


## bili

Prava ovčica znači danas zadnja pikica? uuu ajde nek "odštopa" prave, velike i pune  :Smile:  Ja sam danas dobila nalaz od štitnjače - TSH i moram se pohvaliti da nikad nije bio toliko dobar  :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

To znači od sutra na bolovanju... 
Sinoć zadnja pikica i nekako sam mislila da će danas biti lakše, ali vraga.
Pa ja jedva hodam, svaki korak je probadanje i bol, ni sjedenje mi baš ne 
odgovara, pa čak ni ležanje onak kak ja volim na stomaku.
Hehheee... mm me pita hoće li mi od sutra biti lakše.. pa se odmah nasmijao svom pitanju.
Ali tko zna, možd ja to sve ultra super podnesem i bude sve za 5! 
Uhhh, al me svejedno hvata jeza od aspiracije... bez obzira na pozitivan stav.

----------


## legal alien

ma ne boj se nista ovcice. ako nisi u prirodnjaku onda ti daju neki super koktelic koji te umiri i ne osjecas bol toliko. skroz je podnosljivo. sretno sutra!
neka bude prvi dobitni!

----------


## prava ovčica

Hvala! Nadam se će biti od prve :D

Danas sam se bacila na otvaranje bolovanja, dakle: 
moj soc. ginekolog napiše preporuku za bolovanje (šifra N97-14 dana ili N98-21 dan), 
s tom preporukom idem dr. opće prakse i on mi treba otvoriti bolovanje sa šifrom G0.. 
jesam dobro shvatila..?
Ako jesam... kako se dobije šifra N98 kod ginekologa i onda G0 kod doktora opće prakse..?
Mislim, ginekolog može staviti i N97 to je manje bitno, ali ovo G0 znači da dobijam punu plaću tj.
onih 4.250, a ako stavi A0 znači da će me moji u firmi oprat i da ću dobiti trubu, a ne plaću..

----------


## milasova8

prava ovčica, sretno sutra :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

ja sam samo jednom do sada uzela bolovanje i znam da je bila sifra N97, cak mi se taj prvi postupak razduzio pa mi je komisija dala dodatnih 7 dana. sve skupa bila cca 28 dana na bolovanju. dobila tih 4275 kn. ne moze tvoj dr opce prakse pisati druge sifre vec onu radi koje si na bolovanju. jedino sto hzzo zna malo kasniti sa isplatom poslodavcu pa ako radis u manjoj firmi to njima nekad predstavlja problem ali sigurno ce dobiti punu naknadu za tebe.

----------


## Konfuzija

Moje prvo bolovanje je bilo na šifru Z-nešto (mislim "postupci u vezi s MPO") i bilo je A0, znači to sam išla i prije punkcije jer nisam stizala obaviti i uzv-e i injekcije i raditi, drugo je bilo neka druga šifra, ali opet A0, a tek treća šifra (od pozitivne bete) je bila G0 - komplikacije u trudnoći, prijeteći spontani ili ne znam što su već pitali. Koliko se sjećam A0 mi je bio isplativiji jer sam dobivala svoju punu plaću, a pod G0 možeš maksimalno dobiti tih 4275... Uglavnom, imate pravo na bolovanje i prije punkcije, ne dajte se smotati.

Inače, dvije mrvice su kod mamice.  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Prava ovčice sretno sutra!!! 
Konfuzija....držim palčeve!!!  :Smile:  Navijamo za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Ja sam dobila 21 dan...neka šifra N.....al mislim da mi piše A0...ma meni tako svejedno...sam neka moje mrvice ostanu...... :Heart:

----------


## Mary123

*Konfuzija* držim palčeve...a *prava ovčica* javi se sutra da čujemo novosti...srettnooooo svima...*bili* čuvaj se

----------


## prava ovčica

Konfuzija...  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Bili, Mary123 hvala puno! Prpa me prolazi jer sam full uzbudjena :D

A meni su danas u resursima rekli da ak je šifra G0 onda na teret HZZO-a,
a ak je A0 onda na moj teret, a neznam... šta upišu upišu.

----------


## prava ovčica

I da.. htjedoh pitati:
aspiraciju i transfer mi radi moj dr.R ili dežurni doktor..?

----------


## Mary123

Meni je trebao raditi moj doktor pa na kraju nije...bio je zauzet nečim drugim....

----------


## lana2401

cure molim Vas jedno mišljenje vaše kaj mislite dal se više isplati otići u  JEDNOM Mribor  i dat cca25000kn ili za te novce otići k Lučingeru prvat 2puta ???????????''u velikoj sam dilemi zato hellllpppp

----------


## strategija

Lana jesi dobila termin za ivf u Petrovoj? Najviše bi ti se isplatilo da ti se tu primi iz prve :Smile:  Možda da pitaš za iskustva na potomognuta u Sloveniji i u privatnim klinikama za svoje dvije opcije. Ja osobno bi radije privatno u Hrvatskoj nego u Sloveniji. Možda samo da pričekaš da se zakon promjeni. 

Konfuzija neka se mrvice čvrsto prime za mamicu!

Ovčice sretno sutra! Tko kod od doktora da bude sigurno će vrhunski obaviti svoj posao :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

Evo me. Jučer štoperica...sutra aspiracija!!! sinoć me jako bolilo...bojim se da mi ne puknu prije aspiracije. Jel to moguće?

----------


## milasova8

Zrinkic,nemoj na fo misliti,bit ce uspjesna punkcija :Smile: 
Mislim na tebe sutra..
Moguce je da pukne prije :Sad:  ,ali tebi se to nece dogoditi..

Prava ovcica ,javi kako je punkcija prosla

----------


## Konfuzija

*Zrinkič*, moguće je, ali ne bi trebalo, zato si i dobila štopericu da ih "drži". To što si osjetila je vjerojatno migoljenje folikulića u jajnicima.  :Wink: 
*Ovčice* mila, bolovanje ni u kojem slučaju ne ide na tvoj teret, imaš zakonsko pravo na njega i uopće se ne zamaraj iz čijeg džepa ide, plaću ćeš dobiti, samo lijepo smireno obavi ono što ti predstoji.  :Love: 
*Lana*, teško je savjetovati, ovisi o tomu koliko jajnih stanica možeš maksimalno dobiti, koliko boli možeš izdržati (kod Lučija nema anestezije), koliko si dugo voljna čekati na postupak, itd. Najbolje da proučiš podforume ovdje, razmisliš i odvagneš sama. Naravno, garancije nigdje nema i, kao što Strategija reče, najbolje bi bilo da ti uspije iz prve. Što god odlučiš, sretno. 
*Mary*, hvala na lijepim željama. I tvoja beta se bliži, jesi li uzbuđena?
*Strategija, Bili, Sova, Alien*  :fige:  za sve što vam treba.  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

konfuzija,koliko si dobila js? 
vibram za uspješan transfer!! želim ti svu sreću i neka ovo bude dobitni postupak do kraja :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Konfuzija* uzbuđena sam jako....pogotovo kad mi je sve u jednom danu...brine me ona situacija da dobijem u utorak ujutro kad moram ić vadit betu...al ja vjerujem da neću dobiti...heheheh...ma šta bude...ak nije uspjelo borit ćemo se dalje...šta možemo...Kak i ti??javi nam novosti....
*Prava ovčica* držim fige za bezbolnu punkciju...

----------


## Konfuzija

> konfuzija,koliko si dobila js? 
> vibram za uspješan transfer!! želim ti svu sreću i neka ovo bude dobitni postupak do kraja


Bilo ih je ukupno 6, od toga mi vratili 2 osmostanična. Hvala, mila  :Kiss: .

----------


## milasova8

aha vratili su ti :Smile: 
opa,to mi je negdje promakla..
lijepo,draga..eto onda držim fige za pozitivnu betu :Smile:  sada uživaj sa svojim bubicama

----------


## milasova8

Mary još malo do tvog saznanja da si trudna :Smile:  jedva čekamo novosti

----------


## Mary123

Zakaj meni nisu rekli kakvi su bili...već samo da su vraćene dvije....

----------


## Mary123

> Mary još malo do tvog saznanja da si trudna jedva čekamo novosti


Joo Bože te čuj.....ja se toliko nadam pozitivnom ishodu...iako nemam neke simptome..osim dva potkožna prištića...i kako koji dan me boli koda ću svaki čas dobiti....koma je to iščekivanje...

----------


## bili

*Mary* kad se sjećam koliko sam ja bila luda od bolova u trbuhu ko pred menstruaciju, par dana prije glavobolja, a totalna živčanoća, pa bolovi u trbuhu.... koma... čisti moji simptomi ko pred vješticu. A onda prva beta 800 i nešto da ne tražim točan iznos. Tako da vjerujem da će i tebi tako. 
A ovih 14 dana je stvarno najdužiš 14 dana u mom životu bilo...sporo ko najsporiji puž....nervoza, osluškivanje simptoma, brojanje dana..... uh kad se sjetim.... ali evo još malo, suta već počinje vikend  i ponedjeljak je na vratima  :Smile: ))))

----------


## Mary123

Jo draga* bili* svaki dan je gori....meni je bilo dobro prvih par dana...nisam toliko mislila a koliko sad razmišljam to je koma....navečer jedva zaspim...koma...danas me ne boli ništa,bar za sada...jučer mi je bilo grozno...al izdržat ću još malo pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje...

----------


## Mary123

Betu vadim u utorak....grrrr

----------


## milasova8

Mary a neki testić da napraviš prije?

----------


## lana2401

mery navijamo za tebe baci neki testić prije  :Smile: )))

----------


## Mary123

A neznam...razmišljala sam već o tome...a nemam pojma...strah me da se nerazočaram ako test bude pozitivan a beta negativna....vidjet ću još...nisam pametna

----------


## zrinkič

Bila ja danas kod svog ginekologa....navodno su jajčeka na mjestu. A baš me bilo frka......to bi bilo za po....... da su pukli prije punkcije. Kad je svaki ciklus....svaka stimulacija...drugačije. Taman kad mislim da sam upoznala svoj organizam...bude nešto drugačije. Sve je to na silu.....ukratko.
Ovčica.....jesi živa? Dobro...još je rano.....sad vjerojatno tamo pajkiš u 112... :Heart:  :Heart: ...

----------


## pilek

mary navijamo za plus  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Hvala *pilek*. :Smile: ...još ramzišljam dal napravit test il čekat utorak....

----------


## prava ovčica

Prije neg objasnim kak je prošlo,... zašto nemogu normalno disati..?
Jel to uobičajeno jer plitko dišem, svaki veći udisaj boli, a leći na trbuh i disati.. nemoguće,
na trbuhu nemogu niti udahnuti.
Strah me hiperstimulacije jer sam aspiraciju dočekala u bolovima, ležeći...

----------


## Mary123

> Prije neg objasnim kak je prošlo,... zašto nemogu normalno disati..?
> Jel to uobičajeno jer plitko dišem, svaki veći udisaj boli, a leći na trbuh i disati.. nemoguće,
> na trbuhu nemogu niti udahnuti.
> Strah me hiperstimulacije jer sam aspiraciju dočekala u bolovima, ležeći...


Moguća je hiperstimulacija...samo odmiruj i pij punooooo tekućine...ima kakvih novosti još??

----------


## prava ovčica

Što reći... kome..?
Neznam, još uvijek sam grogi, nemogu doći k sebi. 
Strašno me boljelo prije aspiracije, dobila sam neki koktelčić koji je počeo odmah djelovati, ali svejedno
sam osjetila bol, sva sreća pa je kratko trajalo  :Smile:  
Poslje je došao dr R., pitao jesam dobro i rekao da imamo 6 js, uspjela sam samo pitati jel to ok, 
rekao je da je, nije niti on bio nešto raspoložen. I onda drama, bolovi za popizditi, sat vremena nisam
mogla zaspati jer me svaki pokret užasno boljeo. Veliko hvala djevojci koja je ležala kraj mene i koja
mi je dala Ketonal.. tek tad sam zaspala. Prvi pokušaj ustajanja je završio nesvjesticom, skoro i drugi...
ali iz trećeg puta sam uspjela. Sestra Irena je anđeo na onom odjelu... 

Sve u svemu, boli, ali podnošljivo, mene sad više brinu bolovi u prsima i plitko disanje... možda
mi jednostavno treba još sna.

Mary123... take it easy and slowly amigo, bude sve ok, nemoj se toliko brinuti, sad će utorak  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Draga hvala....samo mi se ne brini...ja sam bila jedna od onih kome je punkcija bila jakooooo bolna,sa suzama sam izašla iz sale...bolilo me još par dana poslije...na transfer sam došla sa bolovima..al sve je prošlo..možda sam i sama imala blagu hiperstimulaciju al sam od početka pila puno tekućine i prošlo je sve....sad se samo odmori,pij puno tekućine i pripremi se za transfer...on ne boli ama baš ništa...sretno draga...
Ma sestra Irena je zlato od žene...nema joj ravne...meni je bila kad sam bila na punkciji,a kad je bio transfer je otišla na godišnji...to je stvarno anđeo od žene...

----------


## prava ovčica

Hehhheee... odlazak na wc, strašno nešto..
Skoro sam okinula  :Smile: 

zrinkič, sretno sutra! I da što manje boli, drž se!

----------


## milasova8

prava ovčica,kako se osjećaš?
kad je transfer?

Mary kak si ti?

----------


## prava ovčica

A nisam dobro spavala, bol me budila cijelu noć, bilo koji okret na bok ili stomak
me strašno bolio... da bih jutros dok sam stavljala utrogestan skužila da je ostala gaza u meni  :Sad: 
Pa sam morala natrag u Petrovu da to izvade i sad je puno lakše.
wc je još uvijek bolna točka, ali u svakom slučaju je lakše.
Mene više boli ruka u koju sam dobila koktelčić i prsa.. jel to uobičajeno..?

A transfer... još neznam, teta koja mi se javila je rekla da sve dobro napreduje, 
da nazovem sutra.. malo me to uplašilo, odmah brijem da nije nešt u redu...

zrinkič.... jesi nam živa? sad vjerojatno ti kunjaš  :Smile: 
samo odmaraj, ja i sad čim legnem odmah zaspim :D

----------


## milasova8

transfer obično bude 3 ili 5 dan od punkcije,zato nek te to ne brine..
čuj,gaza ostala,pa svašta i od njih...proći će to sve..
drago mi je što stavljate tako detaljne izvještaje,bit ću skroz pripremljena kad ću ja na prvu (nadam se i zadnju) punkciju..

zrinkič,niš nam se ne javljaš,da..
Mary?!

----------


## Mary123

Ej draga *milsova* evo bila u kupovini malo danas...da si malo misli smirim...evo meni jučer i danas kao normalan dan...koda nisam bila nigdje na postupku...niti me išta boli niti imam neke simptome...samo jedem nom stop nešto...možda zato jer sam doma pa stalno nešto tražim za pojest...
*Prava ovčica* sam se odmori i nebrini ništa...transfer je od 3-5 dana tak da bez brige...biti će sve ok....znam te tvoje bolove,al možda te to još boli od te gaze...ja je nisam ni imala jer nisam uopće krvarila al je bilo jako bolno...drži se....

----------


## milasova8

Mary,eto prolaze dva tjedna čekanja..
uživaj samo

----------


## Mary123

Prolaze...al i vještica treba doć isti dan kao i beta il čak i dan prije pa je velika strepnja...a i betu ću vaditi u utorak...al pišnit ću test u ponedjeljak ak nedobijem....grrr...

----------


## strategija

To sam čula više puta da su curama poslije punkcije stavili gaze a nitko da ti kaže. Sramota, pa nije to zezancija!

----------


## zrinkič

Punkcija prošla...pacijent živ!!!! Folikuli su bili na mjestu! Mislim da mi je moja doktorica rekla da su i 4 jajne stanice.....ali nisam ziher. I hvala Zdravku....koji unosi veselje....i čvrste ruke....za koje se primiš...da manje boli. Jučer me dosta bolilo...i kunjala sam cijeli dan. Danas je već bolje, ali bez naglih pokreta...i napinjanja. Sve to ide u rok službe...na našem putu.

----------


## prava ovčica

Hej ti, čekamo te jučer cijeli dan  :Smile: 
Pa ako su 4 js onda je to odlično! 
Hmmm... ja sam sebi čudna, danas je drugi dan ja još uvijek nemogu normalno hodati,
ali zbog stomaka. Sva sam napuhana i imama grčeve kao prava beba. Jučer sam jela samo
palentu i nešto malo tikvica i opet katastrofa, da barem imam vjetrove  :Smile:  al ni toga...
samo bih ležala u fetus polažaju... 

Baš mi drago da si ok i da si nam opet tu!! Drži se!

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa to s gazom je klasik... Meni ugurali cijeli onaj kaliko zavoj, što naravno nisam znala, nego sam se krenula tuširati i skužila da ima nešto, pa potegnula. Povuci-potegni, povuci-potegni, k'o onaj deda što je izvlačio repu, izašlo toga fest, a kraj se ne nazire, jao meni... Ništa, što ću sad, vratiti natrag ne mogu  :Smile:  i tako sam u stanju polunesvijesti izvukla cijeli krvlju natopljen zavoj. Kasnije smo smijali... "Vidiš ti koliko tu stane!"  :Smile: 

Eto. Nadam se da su svi već doručkovali, khm.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Bravo *zrinkič*...to je lijepa vijest...*Prava ovčica* javi nam kad je transfer....*Konfuzija* u kojem si ti stanju??

----------


## prava ovčica

Hehheheee.. baš sam mm rekla da sam se osjećala kao da klaun izvodi onaj trik s neprekinutom šarenom
maramom... nikad kraja!  :Smile:  
Idem ih sad zvrcnuti, uhhh....

----------


## Konfuzija

> Bravo *zrinkič*...to je lijepa vijest...*Prava ovčica* javi nam kad je transfer....*Konfuzija* u kojem si ti stanju??


U drugom, dok se ne dokaže suprotno.  :Wink: 

Ah, probadao me jajnik jutros. Porazgovarala sam s njim i sad je dobar. Hvala što pitaš, mila.  :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

Sad zvala, transfer 5 dan..?
Ajmo cure, uvjerite me da je to ok jer ja nju niš nisam skužila, 
kao kad mm priča o poslu (informatičar), kao da priča na švedskom...

----------


## bili

Vidim krenulo je jako aktivno baš mi je drago, svima želim brzi oporavak i puno sreće, naravno uz veeeelike bete  :Smile:  I ja sam imala gazu meni su rekli odmah tamo u sali i ja sam ju izvadila tamo u wc-u prije nego sam išla kući. Istina je Konfuzija fakat stane puno  :Smile:  Ako je Zdravko onaj veliki u sali koji čvrsto stišće ruku i tješi, onda je Zdravko zakon.  :Smile:   Sjećam se da je meni nešto pjevao o Varaždinu, čak smo se smijali u jednom trenutku  :Smile: . 
*Prava ovčice* probaj jesti čim više jabuka, kad sam ja bila ogromna i s puno slobodne tekućine moja dr. opće prakse mi je preporučila jesti jabuke, malo sam se začudila ali ono probala sam.... Inače iskreno nisam baš fan jabuka, ali sam se prisilila cca 2 velike dnevno. Ne znam dal stvarno tako pomažu, ali moram priznati da sam u roku 2-3 dana smanjila trbuh i izbacila puno tekućine. Jabuke su prirodan diuretik a i odlične za probavu pa potiču vjetrove, pa te možda prođe nadutost. probaj, jabučice ne mogu škoditi.  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Transfer 5. dan je super, navodno bolje nego 3. dan...nek me netko ispravi ako griješim...ali koliko se sjećam iz čitanja kojekakvih tekstova mislim da je tako.  Ne brini draga, rekli bi ti da nešto ne štima.

----------


## prava ovčica

Jabuke... ja ih volim!! Hvala na ovome, nadam se da će mi pomoći jer nemogu niti sjediti
kak spada, stalno sam u grču..
I da, sad sam uzela malo to čitati, navodno je bolje 5. dan, uhh treba to sve dočekati.
Mary.. totalno te kužim, ja transfer nemogu dočekati, tako da mi sad onih 14 dana do bete
trenutno izgleda kao vječnost.
Odo heklat....

----------


## Mary123

Ma to je kao vječnost....prvi tjedan mi je otišlo brzo al sada ovaj nikako...koma....a još malo....nadam se uspjehu iako nemam baš više nikakvih simptoma zadnja dva dana jedino šta u komad  noći moram na wc...i ujutro odma rano...

----------


## bili

Mary sviđa mi se ovo s wc-om mada znam da tebi nije lako  :Smile:  Al tako je i meni bilo  :Smile: )))))

----------


## Mary123

A nism više pametna...neću više misliti..šta bude,bit će...sve mislim da mi  je rano to šta me tjera po noći na wc....ali mi je novo pa pripisujem uspjehu postupka...neznam

----------


## prava ovčica

Ok.. mene moj trbuh plaši. Non stop sam u grču i boli me, izgledam kao da sam trudna, sva
sam se zaokružila. Nemogu niti hodati, nit ležati.. što da radim?
Jel ima smisla zvati ujutro Petrovi pitati što dalje..? Nedjelja je, na koji broj ih uopće mogu dobiti..
I hoće li mi raditi transfer čak i ako bude hiperstimulacije..?

----------


## zrinkič

Ovčica....prati koliko mokriš.....trebalo bi biti koliko tekučine i uneseš. Miruj!!! Ako će ti bit ful teško.....hitna u Petrovoj radi non stop.Oni ti tamo mogu dat infuziju s albuminima.....strogo mirovanje i praćenje koliko se mokri. Nema se tu šta posebno......u težim slučajevima se punktira ta tekućina......  Kad imaš cilj.....sve se pregura.
Ja sam danas isto zvala....transfer u srijedu...5. dan.

----------


## prava ovčica

Danas sve po starom, ali ono što me tješi je da mokrim, jučer sam pol dana provela na wc-u,
ali stomak i dalje u bolovima. Nemogu se okrenuti na trbuh, pa čak niti na leđa (paše mi samo ako
sam u polu sjedećem položaju), nemogu se niti nasmijati..
Jučer je mm bio u nabavci prirodnih diuretika pa sam sad i na tome  :Smile: 
Valjda će me proći, čisto da mogu uspravno hodati...

Transfer u srijedu, bome smo zaredale jedna za drugom  :Smile: 
Jesi ti dobro..?

I ruka me boli, natekla je.. nemogu niti heklati  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## bili

*Prava ovčice* meni to liči na hiperstimulaciju, meni su radili transfer 3. dan rekla mi je doktorica za hiperstimulaciju,i sve isto kako ti je rekla zrinkič prati koliko unosiš tekućine pa koliko mokriš. I prati si temperaturu, obavezno. Samo polako bez naglih pokreta, ko da imaš 100 godina....  :Smile:  samo polako  :Smile:  
 Na ruku stavi oblog od alkohola, da ti izvuče vrućinu i podljev ako imaš. To meni svekrva stalno preporuča a ja joj vjerujem jer radi na kirurgiji  :Smile: 
*Zrinkić* držim palčeve  :Smile: 
Ja sam danas ujutro završila na hitnoj, mislim da veći strah u životu nisam prošla.... Lagano krvarenje... mislila sam da ću pasti u nesvijest kad sam vidjela krv nakon mokrenja na papiru..napravili detaljne pretrage (mokraća, tlak, krv), pregled, ultrazvuk i hvala Bogu sve ok, malci plivaju, ja lijepo zatvorena. Strogo mirovanje, odmaranje.... Ne mrdam iz kreveta, danas MM radi ručak..rekao je da će me zavezati za krevet ako samo i pomislim da se dignem.. s obzirom da sam imala mali hematom u maternici, doktorica smatra da se on iscjedio jer je krv bila jače tamna...Strašan početak nedjelje...samo sad još da se riješim ove glavobolje....uh...

----------


## Mary123

*Prava ovčica* stavrno mi te je žao...samo se ti odmaraj...neznam šta ti reći...ak nebude promjene zovi sutra Petrovu...*Zrinkič* sretno na transferu..Bili hvala Bogu da nije ništa...mogu si i zamisliti kako si se uplašila....samo hrabro...morat ćemo nas 4 na kakvu kavicu.... :Smile:  Ja sutra radim test..ak nedobijem...i u utorak beta....

----------


## prava ovčica

Ajme *bili*, vjerujem da te dobrano presjeklo. Drago mi da je sve ok  :Smile: 
Kod mene isto, ali pazim na se, bitno je da je mokrenje uredno, temperature nema 
i kilaža mi ista, čak i manja, prije aspiracije sam imala 55, sad sam na 53...
Ali ću svakako ujutro nazvati Petrovu, čisto da znaju situaciju.

I da, rade transfer bez obzira ako postoji blaga ili srednja hiperstimulacija..?

----------


## zrinkič

Bili.....čuvaj se.....leži i mazi bušicu...i pozitiva u glavu.
Mary....baš sam si danas razmišljala.....kaj čekaš sa testom?????
Ovčica....tebi će to biti 6. dan transfer???? Radit će ti transfer...tako je bilo i meni....izdržala sam do 5. dana...a dan nakon transfera sam završila u bolnici.....sve manje sam mokrila....opseg trbuha mi se povečao......skupila mi se tekučina.....uf!!!! Meni su tad rekli već na ultrazvuku da idem u hipestimulaciju......a neznam više jel je bila sestra Irena ili Sanja.......neću nikad zaboravit kad je rekla.....a to će bit trudnoća....sve hiperice ostanu trudne. I meni je to bilo to!!!!
Cure.....držte se sve!!!!

----------


## prava ovčica

Ma no *zrinkič*, moj transfer je u utorak, 5-ti dan, 
tvoj je u srijedu pa sam zato rekla da smo zaredale jedna za drugom  :Smile: 
Meni je danas zericu lakše, brijem da mi se smanjio stomak.. mm je okljevao
s odgovorom: paaaaaaaaa, a je malo  :Smile: 

Dobro Mary.. jesi se popiškila do sad! Daj rezultat!

----------


## bili

hahahahha mislim da smo mi više nervozne nego Mary  :Smile: )) 
Da li koja od Vas možda zna kad se dr. Pavičić vraća s godišnjeg? ja sam danas trebala na pregled ali se ne usudim drndati u autu, a nitko mi se ne javlja na tel da javim da neću doći i da mi da drugi termin, željela bih baš s njom porazgovarati.

----------


## Mary123

Curke moje ja popiškila test sa drugom jutarnjom mokraćom i naravno negativan je...izgubila sam svu nadu.... :Sad:

----------


## sljeme

mary ne mora to još ništa značiti, ima puno priča gdje su testovi bili negativni a bete pozitivne. ja navijam i čekam tvoju betu, testove ne priznajem  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

Ma već sam sada u komi...tak da se ne nadam pozitivi..budem sutra napravila betu ako ne dobijem pa ćemo vidjeti....

----------


## sljeme

*Mary*  :Heart:

----------


## Mary123

Ma izgubila sam svaku nadu   :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: ....radila sam pregnancy test...ak ima da je kome bio negativan a beta pozitivna nek mi se javi....

----------


## prava ovčica

*Mary* draga... sutra je beta, bude ona pokazala što je.
Drži se.. i nemoj da te ovo obeshrabri, nama je ovo prvi puta pa su i nade velike,
vjerojatno i prevelike...
Bude to sve u redu, kako meni moja šefica zna reći: kozmička ravnoteža će ti sve vratiti  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

mary,ja se ipak duboko nadam da će beta ipak biti pozitivna.. :Heart: 

zrinkič,prava ovčica ~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan transfer i još uspješniji ishod-za pozitivne bete..

sljeme,kako si ti? koji je plan za dalje?

konfuzija,kako tebi prolaze dani?

----------


## Mary123

Ma sve sumljam....a neznam šta više reći....hvala vam svima na potpori...ljubim vas... :Heart:

----------


## sljeme

*mary* izdrži još do sutra  :Love: 

*milasova* pa evo, dobro je, plan je takav da čekam godišnji, odmor preko ljeta a onda najesen ćemo vidjeti kada i kako i što. brzo će... ti? aktivno čekaš 10-i mj.?  :Grin:

----------


## sljeme

milasova pun ti je inbox  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

jesu te zabilježili u petrovoj za lijekove nakon neuspješnog postupka?
aktivni smo,aktivni..čak mi je M kasnila 4 dana,ja se ponadala jer mi nikad ne kasni kad ono evo je  :Evil or Very Mad:  ..moram zvat početkom 9 mj.vjerovatno će mi tad dat lijekove,ciklus bi mi trebao biti sredinom 9 mj..
možda se i vidimo :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

obrisala

----------


## prava ovčica

Hvala *sovice*..  :Smile: 

Pokušavam dobiti Petrovu, ali bezuspješno.. meni su u labu samo rekli da dođem u utorak prije 8
na odjel, a budući da mi je prvi transfer.. kako to ide??
Isto mi treba spavačica, papuče..?
Transfer se radi gdje i aspiracija ili...?
Ostajem ležati poslje..?

Neki savjet možda  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

ovčice,

za et ti treba sve isto kao i za punkciju( od stvari)
Kad te pozovu onda opet ideš gore na prvi kat, u prostoriju do one u kojoj si obavila punkciju...ali o tome ne moraš brinuti jer će te sestra voditi.

Nakon et-a te furaju s krevetom opet u sobu 112 gdje ležiš 2 sata i nakon toga bi trebala dobiti otpusno pismo i ideš doma.

Ako slučajno otp. pismo ne bude gotovo možeš za par dana doći po njega.

od terapije ćeš imati utriće 3x2 i folacin 1x dnevno.

sretno !!!

----------


## prava ovčica

Hvala na brzom i detaljnom odgovoru  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Ja sam 99% sigurna da ću danas dobiti....koma se osjećam...odoh spavati da nemislim puno....nisam trebala raditi taj test...samo sam so gore napravila.... :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

joj Mary, baš mi je žao što si tako loše..uf,oprosti što sam te pitala za test..baš mi je krivo..
drži se draga, sutra je beta i pomolit ću se da bude pozitivna :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

E, imam još pitanja.. ako moram biti punog mjehura, smijem li onda ujutro 
uopće ići na wc..? Ili idem normalno na wc pa onda tamo do transfera neidem..
I da, ketonal i normabel, moram li ih popiti..?
Normabel niti nemam.

*Mary*.. ne biti toliko tužna, beta će sutra reći svoje, ali i ako ne bude trudnoće,
probaj biti jaka, ipak je borba ispred tebe. Ajd, pazi na se...

----------


## bili

Ovčice, normalno odi na wc ujutro i onda ne idi više popij tekućine po putu a možeš uzeti i sa sobom pa pijuckati kad čekaš na red, mislim da nećeš ovako izdržati (barem ja nebi).  Za teblete ne znam, ja nisam trebala ništa uzimati...
Mary...pusti testić, možda je još prerano, ne opterećuj se. Sutra je pravi test i to je to. Ovo zaboravi, znam da nije lako i da ti je pala pozitiva, ali probaj se dići... u ovoj borbi pozitiva je najbitnija.  Šaljem ti zagrljaj.

----------


## Bab

ovčice, a kod kojeg si ti dr-a???
Jer ako ti tvoj dr radi et sa uzv-om onda trebaš imat pun mjehur. inače ne.
A ove tablete ti ne trebaju jer et apsolutno ništa ne boli...meni je papa čak neugodnija od ovoga.

eventualno taj normabel da ti kao opusti maternicu, ali ja ne znam baš puno cura u petrovoj koje su ga pile prije et-a.
to možeš pitat sutra sestru kad dođeš.
jer ćeš se tak ionak načekat...prvo idu punkcije pa tek onda et-i.

----------


## prava ovčica

dr Radaković, a na odjelu kod sestara sam vidjela papir na kojem piše da pacijentice
dr R. na dan ET moraju popiti ketonal i normabel 2mg i moraju biti punog mjehura,
pa odakle mi pobogu normabel.. možda mi one daju, hm..
I zašto su mi onda rekli da dođem prije 8.. šta ću vaka nikakva sjediti u čekaonici..??
Uhh... neće moji jajnici, a niti stomak biti zadovoljni..

----------


## Bab

za njega sam čula da radi et sa uzv-om...zato i treba pun mjehur.
Al mi nije jasan taj ketonal?!?!?!
Normabel ako ti one i ne daju nije neka panika...ja nikad nisam pila to prije et-a pa je bilo uspjeha( doduše polovičnog) tak da ne moraš oko toga previše brinut.

A nećeš čekat u čekaonici...bila buš u sobi 112 sa svim ostalim curama...fino buš u piđamici čekala da vas pozovu gore.
moš se i malo prilegnut, ak bu ti tak pasalo...
ma budete klafrale tamo i brzo će ti proći vrijeme...samo smireno da bebice dođu na mirno i plodno "tlo".

----------


## prava ovčica

Pa i ja mislim da nebi trebalo boljeti, a normabel.. a budem pitala sestre pa 
kako one kažu. I huh, dakle čekam u sobi  :Smile: 
Sorry cure, stvarno gnjavim, ali prvi put mi je i sva sam izgubljena.
Čak me je i Zdravko zezao kak sam došla s očalama na punkciju, da se vidi da sam nova, tja..
pa mora i to netko  :Smile: 

Hvala!

----------


## Bab

ma kaj bi gnjavila...pa sve smo mi jednom bile nove...samo ti pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Milasova* nisi ti kriva...sama sam ja htjela testić al eto...ma ako dobijem danas il ujutro ne idem uopće vaditi betu...neznam jel ima potrebe uopće???

----------


## Mary123

*Prava ovčica* samo bez panike...i ja sam bila sada prvi put pa sam bila sva izvan sebe....ja nisam morala imati pun mjehur kod svog doktora..a tablete ti stvarno ne trebaju baš nikakve...jer to stvarno ne boli,praktički ni ne osjetiš....dođi tamo u 8,ne moraš prije....javiš se samo sestri Ireni

----------


## zrinkič

Mary....drž se!
Ovčica...sretno sutra!!!!
Bili.....mislim da se D vrača  06.ili 07.07. Meni je u petak bila na punkciji! Mislim da je tako zbrajala kad sam bila na dogovoru za postupak....da mi neće bit....a da će se vratit kad će sve biti gotovo.

----------


## prava ovčica

Hvala cure!   :Smile: 
Javim se se sutra..

A da, bila kod svog ginekologa, koza jedna neda šifru G0.. kaže da nema toga više.
Upisala je N97 i A0 i kad joj dođem 14-dan sa pozitivnom betom onda ide G0.
Et, sad s tim idem dr opće prakse. A ja sam nekako bila uvjerena da dr opće
prakse određuje hoće li biti G0 ili A0...
Uhhh, pa pošandrcat ću dok sve ovo pohvatam

----------


## milasova8

Prava ovcica bas tako- posandrcat...
Sretno sutra i javi kak je proslo..
Zrinkic kad je tvoj transfer?

----------


## Mary123

Meni moj ginekolog nije ništa davao...došla sam svojoj doktorici opće prakse i na temelju otpusnog pisma mi je dala 21 dan bolovanja pod A0...zapravo sam ju sama pitala jel mi može dati 21 dan a ne 14...i dala bez problema...

----------


## Konfuzija

*Mary*, nadam se da si ipak otišla izvaditi betu, barem da imaš povratnu informaciju za dalje. 
Inače, test se piški s prvom jutarnjom mokraćom jer je u njoj bhcg najkoncentriraniji (i mislim da većina njih reagira tek na betu iznad 25). No svejedno je to daleko razređenije nego što je u krvi. Zato i vadimo betu iz krvi.

Ja se trudim izbjeći napasti tumačenja simptoma, bolje se prizemljiti i čekati betu (vadim 11-og).

----------


## zrinkič

Moj transfer je sutra!!!! Jedva čekam da idem po svoje mrvice. Ja sam na bolovanju N97 GO. Moja doktorica je rekla da je ona mišljenja da je trudnoća od oplodnje......dok se ne pokaže drugačije.

----------


## milasova8

prava ovčica,kako je prošao transfer..U najmanju ruku,uspješno :Smile: 
Zrinkič~~~~~~za uspješan transfer od srca 

Mary jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Mary123

Moja beta < 1.20..... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  ....u velikoj sam komi....

----------


## bili

Mary..totalno mi je žao...ne mogu vjerovati...isplači se, vrišti, danas pusti sve negativno iz sebe....a od sutra glavu gore i u novu borbu.....

----------


## strategija

Mary  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  Odmori preko ljeta i držim fige da je sljedeći postupak dobitni :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

*Mary*.. baš kako ti je *bili* napisala, daj si oduška i izbaci to iz sebe, ali isto tako
brzo se pregrupiraj jer borba ide dalje. Veliki zagrljaj šaljem! 

Moj transfer prošao ok, imamo dvije blastocistice  :Smile: 
Samo što me od jutros jajnici boleeee, za popzd.. još i prije transfera.

A ovo za bolovanje, kontam se nešto da probam s dr opće prakse popraviti stvar,
ali ako je ova koza napisala preporuku možda neće htjeti.. 
Iako mislim da neću ostati kod nje, jučer sam dva i pol sata čekala da bih ušla
unutra i da bi mi napisala preporuku za dvije minute! 
Mm puko! Iako sam se javila sestri da sam bila na punkciji i da nemogu baš sjediti hladno me otkantala.
I da, može li mi dr opće prakse dati uputnicu za betu?

----------


## milasova8

Mary, dobro se isplači i u nove pobjede.. žao mi je

prava ovčica, u najmanju ruku da ponoviš bilin uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Isplakala se jesam....već mi je sada bolje...je teško al moj m kaže da idemo dalje,šta možemo....treba se boriti...

----------


## Mary123

Samo mi prolazi kroz glavu da kako nije moglo ostat bar jedno...ipak su vratili dvi mrve a nije ostala ni jedna... :Sad: ((

----------


## bili

Mary...ne mogu napisat da znam kako ti je jer ne znam...oprosti, htjela bih imati neke veće riječi utjehe...vjerujem da je teško i da imaš tisuću zašto u glavi....opusti se preko ljeta, i hladne glave dočekaj 8. mjesec.....sva pitanja koja ti vrve po glavi a koja bi mogla biti od značaja zapisuj, pitaj u 8. mjesecu....vrijeme brzo prolazi i nećeš ni trepnuti 8. mjesec će već biti tu...šaljem ti veliki, najveći zagrljaj :Heart: 
Prava ovčice mislim da je vrijeme da promjeniš ginekologa...ako stvarno nema ni mrvu obzira onda ti takva ne treba da te vodi na tom putu...a dr. opće prakse reci sve otvoreno, izgubiti ne možeš ništa a možda možeš popraviti stvar. Držim palčeve za tvoje dvije mrvice!!

----------


## Mary123

Ma samo se pitam kak nije ostalo bar jedno od tih dvije vraćene....kaj se moglo dogoditi....samo to....

----------


## zrinkič

Mary......nemoj se mućit pitanjima Nečeš nać odgovore! Riječi utjehe nema....i jedino si sama možeš pomoći. Ako je već tako moralo biti.....a kažu da se sve dešava s razlogom...budi mudra, pa i iz toga izvuci onu mrvu pozitivnoga. Opusti se.....i pusti neka stvari idu svojim tokom. Zaslužuješ, kao i ja, i sve mi tu.....svoju sreću!! Naći će nas!! Vjeruj mi!     

Ovčica.......odmaraj!!  Pusa svima!!

----------


## prava ovčica

Krasno, moj dr opće prakse je na godišnjem. Ova što ga mijenja je gora od one koze ginekologa..
Nemožete dobiti 21 dan i nemože šifra G0, vi niste trudni. Tek kad potvrdite trudnoću idete
na komplikacije i na G0.. 
Nemogu se više sekirati oko toga, nek pišu što žele, ali žalosno je koliko isfrustriranih i
neprofesionalnih ljudi radi u našem zdravstvu..
Po ovome sad ispada da ću se moram vratiti na posao 12-og, a betu radim 17-og,
valjda je to ok. Proći će to bolovanje pa ako ostanem trudna onda na komplikacije.

*zrinkič*... sretno sutra  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Draga *prava ovčica* ti naši doktori su koma...svaki po svoje...ja bez problema dobila 21 dan al A0...i bez ikakve preporuke ginekologa...aj se nemoj sekirati...budi smirena i biti će sve dobro..nadam se da nemaš neki naporni posal....*Zrinkič* znam da se sve događa s razlogom...al eto dobro se osjećam ipak...još tjedan dana odmora pa na posal...i čekati 8 mj. da vidimo šta dalje i kada ću dobit novi termin...sretno sutra...

----------


## sljeme

*Mary*  :Love:  :Heart:  odtuguj, i hrabro dalje. drži se.

----------


## Mary123

Jutro...danas mi je gore nego jučer....cure hvala vam još jednom svim zajedno na potpori...ljubim vas.... :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Mary,bit ce uspjet ces,znas i sama da je mali postotak uspjesnosti kod prvog postupka..
Sad uzivaj u ljetu i na jesen ponovno..
Jesi zvala petrovu da im velis betu?

----------


## Mary123

Jesam,zvala sam...rekla sestra da nazovem u 8 mj...neznam ništa do tada...a samo se bojim d me ne stavi na listu tam u 3-4mj....

----------


## milasova8

ma bezveze i oni..umjesto da te odma stave na listu čim im javiš neg.betu.. Ne razumijem..
draga,samo se odmori,nemoj misliti na taj neuspjeh,bit će sve ok.

----------


## Mary123

A to mi je....nije ti muka toliko kaj nije uspjelo...jer sam znala da je rijetkost da uspije iz prve..nego me to muči kaj ću sad čekat pola godine opet....dugo je tooo...a šta drugo da radim...

----------


## žužy

mary,samo da ti pošaljem jedan veliki :Love: 
drž se,ne gubi nadu za budučnost.

----------


## Mary123

Hvala *žužy*...u kojoj si ti fazi??

----------


## milasova8

dugo je ,da..mi smo odlučili ako ne uspije sad Petrova onda privatno platit..skupljamo lovicu lagano..od svake plaće pola sa strane..
neke klinike još daju čak i na rate.. 
Ako si u mogućnosti onda privatno,stimulirani IVF je oko 8 tisuća i još plus ljekovi od par tisuća..Računam nekih 15 000 maksimum...
Pričekaj 8 mj.da vidiš šta će ti u petrovoj reći

----------


## žužy

> Hvala *žužy*...u kojoj si ti fazi??


a eto...prolazi mi prvi ciklus nakon missed-a,ovulacija je bila kolko sam skužila po sluzi,temperaturi(13dc mi je skočila s 36,6 na 37,2),danas mi je 19dc i temp.mi je evo 37,1. :neznam: 
trudili smo se paziti tokom plodnih dana,nesmemo ostat trudni do rujna(ono,halo- 3,5 godine nismo mogli,ko da sad budemo),dr.j mi je našla cistu 3cm pred 2tj,veli da je valjda vodena i ako mi do 9mj cista sama ode,pemo u prirodni ivf.ćemo da vidimo :Cekam:  :fige: 
joj mary,i meni je to čekanje najgore.em čekaš na datum za postupak,pa čekaš na pikanje,pa prođe punk.,transfer,pa sljedi duugo čekanje-bete...svaka čast curama koje su sve to prošle x puta.najljepši dan mi je bio kad sam čula srčeko :Crying or Very sad:  ,a najgore od svega kad više nije kucalo.
sorry,malo sam se raspisala,još mi je nekak teško dok vidim sličicu svoje mrvice.hb na mm koji mi svaki dan govori "mladi smo,ima vremena" :Yes:

----------


## prava ovčica

*zrinkič*.. ne javljaš se, jel sve prošlo ok, mrve su kod tebe 
na sigurnom..?

----------


## Mary123

*Žužy* mladi jesmo pa sve stignemo...ali to čekanje ubija....a još gore je kad čuješ srce svoga djeteta pa ga izgubiš...onda  bolje da odma mi nije uspjelo nego da mi se to dogodi...drži se i hrabro dalje....uspjet ćemo...
*Zrinkič* javi se??
*Prava ovčica* kak se ti osjećaš??

----------


## zrinkič

Evo me! dvije mrve su kod mene....čuvamo se!!!!

----------


## sljeme

Zrinkič, super!!! nek se fino ugnijezde  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

> Evo me! dvije mrve su kod mene....čuvamo se!!!!


e sad ti želim od srca da tvoje mrvice ostanu s tobom narednih 9 mjeseci :Smile:

----------


## bili

Zrinkić nek je sa srećom  :Smile: ) Šaljemo puno puno zagrljaja  :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

*zrinkič*  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Držite se svo troje!! 

Ja sam dobro, čak predobro tako da već sad počinjem sumnjati
da ipak nismo uspjeli. Klasa pesimist.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ja sam dobro, čak predobro tako da već sad počinjem sumnjati
> da ipak nismo uspjeli. Klasa pesimist.


Ovo me podsjeća na mene.  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

ish,ish negativne misli  :Smile: 
konfuzija-kad je beta?

----------


## Orhideja

Nisam se dugo javila na temu pa evo da se javim i kažem da je nama prvi IVF u Petrovoj bio uspješan  :Smile:  Od 4 dobivene jajne stanice tri su se uspješno oplodile, ostavili ih do faze blastociste, dvije su vraćene jer se jedna prestala razvijati. Od te dvije, jedna mrvica se primila  :Zaljubljen:  Sad sam 5,5 mjeseci trudna  :Smile: 

Sretno svim čekalicama i neka vam bude uspješno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Orhideja, kako je to divno!
Čestitam i sretno do kraja!
 :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Orhideja, iskrene čestitke!!!
ovakve priče mi uljevaju nadu u uspjeh

----------


## žužy

baš je lijepo pročitati nešto poput ovoga što je napisala orhideja :Heart: 
zrinkič  :Klap:  :Love:

----------


## zrinkič

Tako ide  i početak moje srpanjske priče.....naznamo još kraj! 4 js......jedna nezrela, tri se oplodile....čekali 5. dan...dvije vraćene. A ja.....malo dobro, malo cendravo....čas optimizam, čas tuga. Orhideja....jesi radila test? Kada?

----------


## Orhideja

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Jesam, radila sam test mislim 10. dan nakon transfera i odmah se vidjela crtica.

Inače, imala sam malo komplikacija na početku (krvarenje, hematom...) pa sam neko vrijeme ležala u Petrovoj, ali onda sve bilo OK. 

Vodi me dr.Č.

Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Orhideja iskrene čestitke  :Smile:  ove komplikacije me podsjećaju na moje samo sam ja na mirovanju u svoja 4 zida ali trudim se maknuti sve negativne misli od sebe  :Smile:  
Pusa svim curkama, nadam se da se držite i da vam nije prevruće  :Smile: ))

----------


## strategija

Orhideja čestitam na trudnoći :Very Happy:  Primiječujem da često u Petrovoj idu na blastice što je super!
Svima šaljem ~~~~ za šta god vam treba!

----------


## zrinkič

Ej. Ja imam laganih poteškoća. Kako se dan bliži kraju.....ja sam jako napuhnuta, nemogu udahnut-predahnut, pika me na desnoj strani pod rebrima. Trbuh me tiska....visoko i bude mi napet i smeta mi....ali onak od ispod prsne kosti pa posvukud. Jel to od utrogestana? Od stimulacije? Nije mi tako u prirodnom bilo. Tad me bolilo nisko....jer me i transfer bolio.
Pomalo me brine ta situacija. Help!

----------


## Mary123

*Zrinkič* nemam pojma...mene je bolila jako punkcija pa sam imala još 5 dana bolove nakon punkcije...a transfer me nije bolio...nisam imala ni hipertimulaciju pa ti stvarno nznam..možda se tko javi pa ti pomogne...sretno!!

----------


## Marijaxx

Halo cure trebam pomoć ako mi itko može odg na par pitanja već sam poslala jednu poruku ali mi nije objavljena nova sam ovdije pa oprostite ako bude dva put isto prikazano.Ako ikoja zna da mi odg bila bi jako zahvalna pošto mi je dosta hitno.Ovako jučer sam bila na zadnjem uvz i danas mi je javljeno da su se stanice oplodile(zamrznute 3) i da u utorak dođem na transfer.A do sad sam pila estrofem od drugog dana ciklusa i nisu mi ništa reli dal da prestanem piti ili da pijem do transfera?Nisu me ni slali vadit krv a prošli put jesu i dali su mi štopericu ali na žalost nije došlo do transfera pa nisam ni koristila ju.Ima li itko iskustva takvog molim pomoć hvala unapred:heart:

----------


## zrinkič

Marija......ja nemam iskustva s time.....probaj sad u jutro nazvati u Petrovu!

----------


## Inesz

> *Zrinkič* nemam pojma...mene je bolila jako punkcija pa sam imala još 5 dana bolove nakon punkcije...a transfer me nije bolio...nisam imala ni hipertimulaciju pa ti stvarno nznam..možda se tko javi pa ti pomogne...sretno!!


Mary123,
dobiva li se u Petrovoj anestezija ili nešto drugo pri punkciji?

----------


## Inesz

zrinkič,

draga, otiđi doktoru ako ne možeš disati, ako si napuhana, ako te jako boli. Bolje da te dr pregleda i da je sve ok, nego da bude možda od hiperstimulacije a ti stojiš doma...
sretno!
 :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Marijaxx*, najbolje da zoveš i pitaš, ali mislim da su djevojke uzimale estrofem i u trudnoći. Laički mi se čini da bi trebalo provjeriti razinu estrogena, ali... 

Nije mi jasno kako tako različito reagiramo na anesteziju. Mene oba puta stvarno uopće nije boljela punkcija.

Drage moje, mislim da ću sutra pišnuti testić. Beta je u srijedu.

----------


## bili

Uh Konfuzija mi smo već počeli držati palčeve za sutra pa onda za veeeliku potvrdu u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

U Konfuzija.....ČEKAM!!!!!

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123,
> dobiva li se u Petrovoj anestezija ili nešto drugo pri punkciji?


Ja sam dobila nekaj protiv bolova i nešto malo anestezije...ma praktički ništa...mene je grozno bolilo i čula sam okolo šta pričaju....tak da mi to ništa nije pomoglo

----------


## prava ovčica

*Konfuzija*... mogla si i danas pisnut!  :Wink: 

*zrinkič*, ja sam se nakon aspiracije tako osjecala, jedva sam
hodala, proslo za neka tri, cetiri dana. Nadam se da ti je bolje  :Smile: 

A ja danas dobila racun od KBC Salate, 93 kn za onaj prvi pregled
kod dr R. u drugom mj. Tada sam dosla s pogresnom uputnicom pa
sam platila 50 kn kaucije. Sutradan donjela ispravnu uputnicu, vratili
mi novac, al gle vraga. Lole meni poslale racun. Kojesta..

Ja sam inace ok, tu i tamo osjetim bolove kao da cu dobiti, grudi bole i
to je TO. I imam neki iscjedak, neznam dali je to od utrica, cini mi se 
nekako prevoden da bili utrici... uhhh, pa di je 17.

----------


## Marijaxx

Hej cure.Zvala sam jutros petrovu i rekli su mi da nstavim piti estrofem i da mi štoperica netreba da tako ide sa odmrznutim stanicama.Hvala vam ipak.Sutra mi vraćaju zametke pa se nadam nekom rezultatu ako bude pozitivan javim vam,sretno svima pozz

----------


## prava ovčica

Moram ih danas zvat za taj racun.. zna netko kako se zove
ona sestra kratke kose u ambulanti? 
Njoj sam platila kauciju koju mi je i vratila kad sam donjela ispravnu uputnicu..

----------


## milasova8

Konfuzija jesi ugledala plusic?? Javi nam se...

Marija navijam za uspjesan transfer :Smile:   :Smile:  javi kak je proslo..sretno..

----------


## Konfuzija

> Moram ih danas zvat za taj racun.. zna netko kako se zove
> ona sestra kratke kose u ambulanti? 
> Njoj sam platila kauciju koju mi je i vratila kad sam donjela ispravnu uputnicu..


Na Šalati? Stvarno nemam pojma. A što si kod njih pregledavala? 




> Konfuzija jesi ugledala plusic?? Javi nam se...


U svezi glede testa, odgovor je: odlučno možda  :Smile: . Druga crtica je toliko blijeda da ju lako možeš i vidjeti i ne vidjeti. Mi smo odlučili da ju vidimo. I da nikada više neću pišati na onaj jeftini Clearblue.

Eto, čekamo sutra. Bubuljice su mi se povukle, cike su onako malo teže i još od 2. dana nakon transfera osjećam križa. Ali to naravno sve može biti pms.

*Marijaxx* :fige:

----------


## prava ovčica

Jep, krivo napisah, KBC Zagreb, Salata 2..
od njih sam dobila racun, ali za pregled u Petrovoj.
Tamo je sestra zeznula, kratka kosa, sjedi za drugim stolom...

*Konfuzija*... bude se sutra ta sumnjiva crta potvrdila  :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

> Jep, krivo napisah, KBC Zagreb, Salata 2..
> od njih sam dobila racun, ali za pregled u Petrovoj.
> Tamo je sestra zeznula, kratka kosa, sjedi za drugim stolom...


Saznala!  :Smile: 
Hvala *Konfuzija*

----------


## Mary123

*Konfuzija* sretno...nadam se debelom plusiću,crtici il što god već....*Prava ovčica* kada je beta?? *Zrinkič* jel bolje kaj??

----------


## milasova8

Konfuzija beta ce samo potvrditi plus :Smile: 
Odlicno,cestitke :Smile:

----------


## bili

I ja sam uvjerena da ste vidjeli i drugu crticu  :Smile:  Želim vam sutra čim veću betu!! Tko nam dalje čeka betu? Zrinkič i Prava ovčica jel da??

----------


## prava ovčica

Da, ja 17-og, *zrinkič* 18-og...
Od sutra radim pa će valjda i ti dani brže prolaziti. 
Danas ću probati popiti utrogestane da vidim ima li 
nuspojava, nemogu ih stavljati na poslu, kud nemogu leć  :Smile: 
kud je wc toliko mali da žena nemože noge pošteno raširit  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Beta je 11, 14. dnt, mislim da je to biokemijska ili sl.  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

> Beta je 11, 14. dnt, mislim da je to biokemijska ili sl.


a joooj :Smile:   :Smile: 
žao mi je ,šaljem jedan virtualni zagrljaj

----------


## milasova8

sorry na krivom smailću...oprosti :Sad:  koji gaf

----------


## Konfuzija

Sve ok, sovice. Preživjela sam missed i kiretažu, pa ću i ovo. Umri ženski 2.  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

hoćeš draga..sad se odmori preko ljeta i onda po treću sreću :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Pozdrav svima! mene već dugo nije bilo,ali u zadnje vrijeme pratim vas često i svaka vaša pozitivna beta me razveseli ,a negativna rastuži.
Konfuzija,zao mi je... drzi se :Love: 
mi smo trnutno u stimuliranom postupku.06.07. mi je vraćeno 2 embrija ,danas mi je 6dpt,i trebam dočekati betu 19.07,ali mislim da ću je vaditi već 18. jer već  :Raspa:

----------


## Mary123

*Konfuzija* žao mi je. :Sad: ..jesi ti u petrovoj?

----------


## bili

Konfuzija.......jako mi je žao.......

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo ljudi slati letak laži i istine o potpomognutoj oplodnji kako bismo  širili istine kontra laži koji se šire ovih dana o nama pacijentima MPO  - da smo ubojice i slično!!!




> Svatko od nas može pomoći u širenju istine i  zalaganju za prava svih   građanki i građana ove zemlje, a osobito onih  kojima je potrebno   liječenje kako bi ostvarili najljepši dar  roditeljstva.  
> 
>  Pročitajte *   ovdje* http://www.roda.hr/article/read/isti...nutoj-oplodnji 
>  i podijelite ovaj *letak* http://www.roda.hr/uploads/neplodnos...5%BDI_2012.pdf 
> 
>  Pomozite prenijeti istinu o tome što medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja uistinu jest!  
> 
>  Pomozite demantirati neistine te skandalozne, lažne i neutemeljene    optužbe koje se šire u javnosti na štetu pacijentica i pacijenata koji    imaju stvaran medicinski problem i potrebu za liječenjem!  
> 
> ...

----------


## prava ovčica

*Konfuzija*.. drži se draga..
A bude kako je *sovica* rekla, treća sreća..

Cure, mene zanima kad je prvi UZV, pregled u slučaju trudnoće..??

----------


## Orhideja

> Cure, mene zanima kad je prvi UZV, pregled u slučaju trudnoće..??


Mene su naručili sa 6+1 i već se čulo srčeko  :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

Ovo 6+1 je 6 tjedana plus 1 dan...?  :Smile: 
Totalno sam neuka po ovom pitanju.. 

I ok, to je bio UZV, a pregled..?

----------


## bili

I kod mene se vidjelo kak trepere pravilno srčeka mislim da isto tako oko 6 tjedana, pregled ti naprave i UZV. Valjda da pogleda položaj maternice i da li je sve ok zatvoreno, nije pregled ni bolan ni neugodan barem meni nije bio stvarno dr. Pavičić je bila jaaako nježna..  I da, 6+1 je 6 tjedana + 1 dan, sve ćeš naučiti ne brini i ja sam još uvijek totalni blam po nekim pitanjima  :Smile:

----------


## osijek

Cure držim vam svima fige koje čekate beticu i onima čija srčeka već kuckaju da iskuckaju svojih 9.mj. u miru i da dođu na ovaj svijet i razvesele one koji se bore za njih!!!
Ostalima želim uspješne postupke...
Ja si počinjem razmišljati o novom postupku polako pa sam svratilamalo da vidim kakva je situacija u Petrovoj...

----------


## kristina1977

Cure,nisam se već dugo javljala,ali Vas pratim redovito i veselim se vašim betama i srčekima. Posebno pratim šta se događa sa Bili jer smo ona i ja nekako zajedno počele cijeli postupak,pa me veseli što će dobiti blizance.
Kod mene sve u redu,vratila se sa mora,plivala i sunčala se bilo je super.Danas bila na kombiniranom probiru i sve je u redu,danas sam 12tjedana i gotovo je sa utrogestanima,jedva sam dočekala. Ne mirujem,čak se vozim na biciklu,poludila bih da moram mirovati,a doktor kaže da za tim nema ni potrebe.

----------


## bili

Joooj draga kristina baš mi je drago radi tebe, baš sam mislila na tebe jučer  :Smile:  znaš zavidim ti na tako školskoj trudnoći, ja opet krvarim, spremam se na hitnu nekako mi se čini jako krvarenje pa nek vide a i još sam na utrogestanima baš radi krvarenja....ljubim Vas  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Bokic curke, nije me bilo mjesec i pol, malo sam "sluzbovala" po inozemstvu i evo, sam konacno doma.. Citala sam vase postove, veselila se s vama, zalostila a onda me ulovi pozitiva i velim si: "Sve cemo mi uspjeti!!!" Dok sam bila vani, upoznala sam jednu Austrijanku, ima djevojcicu od 3 godine iz 4. postupka i sad ide u 6. postupak u privatnu kliniku, toliko se tome veseli, nema straha, sumnji, kao malo dijete je...bas me je "napunila" pozitivnom energijom... Pricala sam joj kako si mi tu na forumu dajemo podrsku, savjete...kako navijamo jedna za drugu i da nije sramota nista pitati... Kod njih je to sve malo "hladnije", takav je to valjda mentalitet, dosta su zatvoreni na van... Zato sam ja presretna sto sam tu gdje jesam i sto vas imam  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Bili, jesi bila na hitnoj? Sto kazu?

----------


## TrudyC

> Cure držim vam svima fige koje čekate beticu i onima čija srčeka već kuckaju da iskuckaju svojih 9.mj. u miru i da dođu na ovaj svijet i razvesele one koji se bore za njih!!!
> Ostalima želim uspješne postupke...
> Ja si počinjem razmišljati o novom postupku polako pa sam svratilamalo da vidim kakva je situacija u Petrovoj...


Osijek - dok razmišljaš kad češ u postupak odi se svakako  zapisati za slijedeću godinu što prije.
 Trenutno zapisuju žene za stimulirane postupke za *travanj* 2013.

----------


## Marijaxx

Hello cure.Evo da se i ja javim bila sam na transferu u utorak desetog vraćen mi je samo 1 zametak.Od 3 odmrznula se 2 i jedan je bio odličan pa su ga vratili sad čekamo betu.Imam pitanje ako je itko imao takvih simtoma.Idem svako malo na wc piškit i boli me od prvog dana kao da ću dobit mengu i sad me leđa rasturaju najraije bi popila nešto za bolove samo neznam što se smije.Jutros sam se jedva dignula iz kreveta.Eto ako tko imam kakvu primjedbu dobro bi došla,Hvala.Pozdrav i puno sreće svima

----------


## bili

hej evo me, moje bebe se igraju u trbuhu ko da se ništa nije dogodilo a ja do koljena u krvi bila  :Smile:  bitno da je sve ok, mirovanje i dalje, utrogestan dok se sve to ne očisti hematomi, zaostala krv od menstruacija, tu i tam pucanje koje žilice kad se sve širi brže....bitno da nije svježa krv ili bolovi..stvarno si doktor uzeo vremena za mene..super je. 
Marija mislim da svakako trebaš mirovati čim više, nemoj piti za bolove tablete, ne znam, ja nisam htjela ništa doktorica u Zg-u mi preporučila normabel, jer se sve opušta pa ne boli, ali ja sam stisnula zube i ipak nisam..al to je od žene do žene...nemoj mislit na mengu..neće ni doći  :Smile:

----------


## Marijaxx

Hvala na podržci drago mi je da je s tobom sve u redu joj čim netko spomene krv mene strah ali eto proći će i to samo da beta bude pozitivna

----------


## milasova8

bili  :Smile:   :Smile:   bubice male,samo nek se one igraju..

marijaxx~~~~ navijam za veliku betu

kristina1977 baš mi je drago za tvoju jednu bebicu da se izborila i ostala s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Osijek - dok razmišljaš kad češ u postupak odi se svakako  zapisati za slijedeću godinu što prije.
>  Trenutno zapisuju žene za stimulirane postupke za *travanj* 2013.


Ej...ja sam bila nazvala bolnicu kad sam javljala betu i sestra kaže da se javim krajem 8 mj jer su godišnji...i šta da radim...u 8 mj će mi reći dođite u 9 mj na razgovor sa doktorom pa će me stavit na listu u 4,5 mj....koma...neznam ništa??!!

----------


## Marijaxx

Hej toga se i ja bojim ako sada ne uspije a od prošle godine su mi to napravili čekala sam od 11mj do sad 7 mj.Katastrofa su bar da sad naruče za termin pa da čekamo a ne tek poslije godišnj za razgovor pa tek onda termin.Užas su a nemožeš im ništa

----------


## Marijaxx

sad kad sam bila tamo već sad naručuju tek od 2mj iduće god.A što će biti onda poslije godišnji?nećemo doć na red opet do 6-7mj

----------


## Marijaxx

Žao mi je Mary zbog male bete bit će idući put bolje

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ej...ja sam bila nazvala bolnicu kad sam javljala betu i sestra kaže da se javim krajem 8 mj jer su godišnji...i šta da radim...u 8 mj će mi reći dođite u 9 mj na razgovor sa doktorom pa će me stavit na listu u 4,5 mj....koma...neznam ništa??!!


Prošle godine se u 8. mj. nitko nije javljao na telefon, niti odgovarao na mailove. Tako da ćemo se najvjerojatnije naručiti u 9., doći na konzultacije u 10., a dobiti postupak u 6. mjesecu sljedeće godine. Dakle, jedan postupak godišnje. Pa neka mi onda netko priča o našoj krivici za odgađanje trudnoće.. Ili uzeti kredit pa se liječiti privatno, ne znam, nisam više pametna.

Moram ponoviti betu u ponedjeljak, a osjećam da nema ništa od toga. Samo još dodatnih pet dana guranja utrogestana i pikanja heparina. Da popizdiš.  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

konfuzija,mogla si i danas betu izvadit jel da? prošjo je 48 sati

----------


## zrinkič

Evo me! Kratko samo......hospitalizirana zbog hiperstimulacije jajnika. Beta 8 dt....194!!!

----------


## Inesz

zrinkič, sretno!  :Smile: 
čestitam na trudnoći.

----------


## kristina1977

Zrinkič čestitke na trudnoći i sretno do kraja!

----------


## milasova8

Zrinkic- cestitam na trudnoci od srca,da se sto prije vratis doma i uzivas... Zelim ti trudnocu so kraja!!
Sretno draga

----------


## Sneki41

Zrinkic, pusa! Drzi se!

----------


## zrinkič

Da. Sad polako...beta po beta...pa ultrazvuk....polako ćemo i mirno!!! VIsoka mi je!!!! čekam ponedjeljak da ju ponovim!!!
Bili......kolika je tvoja bila!! Onak potajno si želim.....male..... twins!! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## bili

Zrinkić znala saaaam  :Smile:  joooj konačno neke moje molitve uslišene, ja sam imala na 12 dan 848 s time da su se meni primile sve tri mrvice ali se jedna prestala razvijati u cca 6 tjednu. Tako da bi moglo biti...  :Smile:  Joooj kolko si mi uljepšala subotu  :Smile:  šaljem ti pusu velikuuuu, pazite na sebe, nadam se da će sve biti ok i hiperstimulacija brzo nestati.  :Very Happy:

----------


## prava ovčica

Uhhh *bili*, drago mi je da sve ok, mogu samo pretpostaviti
kakav je to strah i kolika briga. Nadam se da je to TO, da više neće biti 
nikakvih komplikacija  :Smile: 

*zrinkič*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Ajme kako sam sretna zbog tebe!! I baš sam htjela reći kako je beta fino velika!
Jeeeeeeeeej!! Nadam se da će se hiper brzo smiriti da možeš doma uživati
sa svojom bebicom (ili bebicama  :Smile:  )

----------


## Konfuzija

> konfuzija,mogla si i danas betu izvadit jel da? prošjo je 48 sati


Da, ali rekli su mi tek u ponedjeljak, valjda hoće biti ziher. A ja sam dobar pacijent i slušam  :Smile: .  Radije bih da je bila nula, ovo me otezanje ubija.

*Zrinkič*, drago mi je zbog tebe. Ali znaj da trudnoća povećava simptome hiperstimulacije, zato budi disciplinirana i radi kako ti doktor kaže.

*Bili*, mislim da je sada najvažnije da miruješ i uzimaš terapiju. A možda bi ti i koji mali normabel ili magnezij pomogao, mi smo toliko već nakljukane lijekovima, tako je to samo kap u moru... Držim ti  :fige: .

----------


## Mary123

*Marijaxx* i meni je žao zbog moje grozne bete...ovo prvi postupak...a ubi me to čekanje...koma...*Konfuzija* baš si me obradovala tom vješću....pa poludit ću...nadam se da ću imati sreće da će se netko ipak javiti...
*Zrinkič* čestitam na trudnoći....baš mi je drago a hiper će proći a ti se samo odmori...
*Prava ovčica* kak si ti??

----------


## Sneki41

Curke drage, sutra idem raditi briseve, papa mi je bio b.o. al sva sam nekak u strahu, valjda sam vec prolupala od tog iscekivanja 10. mjeseca... Znate li koliko se cekaju nalazi u Petrovoj?

----------


## prava ovčica

Hej *Mary*.. a neznam, preko vikenda me prao pms,
nisam bila sva svoja, imam sve simptome da ću dobiti  :Sad: 
Tješi me činjenica da je to kod nekih žena normalno, da imaju 
žestoki pms i feeling da će dobiti svaki tren, kad ono trudne.. et.

Sutra je beta... jesam se ja trebala možda naručiti ili barem nazvati..?
Nitko mi ništa nije rekao, nekad me izbace iz takta jer pretpostavljaju da sve
znamo pa samim tim ništa ne govore, uhhhh. Još uvijek me drži loše raspoloženje  :Sad: 
I da, u koliko sati trebam biti tamo, prije 8, 8, poslije...?

----------


## milasova8

Prava ovcica- sretno sutra,nek se potvrdi trudnoca!!

----------


## bili

*Prava ovčice* ja sam bila jedna od tih koje je prao pms uhh, trbuh rasturao ko da ću svaki čas dobiti.. :Smile:  držim palčeve sad za tvoju veliku betu  :Smile: 
*Zrinkič* javi kolika je beta danas! Kako si ti?

----------


## prava ovčica

Hvala vam cure... 
samo da današnji dan što prije završi, uhh, al već vidim da večeras niš od spavanja  :Smile: 

*Bili*, jel znaš jesam li se trebala naručiti za betu..? 
Sve me strah da će me još još sutra odkantat tamo jer se nisam naručila, javila, štogod...

----------


## strategija

Ovčice ne moraš se naručiti za betu. Dođeš do 9h a nalazi su isti dan oko 14h. Držim figice :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

Huh... dobro je, ma sutra sam ja tam prije 8  :Smile: 
Hvala *strategija*!

----------


## zrinkič

Ovčica....držim fige!! Evo da i ja prijavim svoju ponovljenu....danas mi je 12 dt....a beta je ooooogromna!! 1031,6

----------


## žužy

Ajme zrinkić,ovo je prekrasno!beta je ogrooomna!

----------


## bubaba

Drage cure, čitam vas već mjesecima..radujem se vašim betama i slično..no nikad do sad nisam smogla hrabrosti da se i ja oglasim. Uglavnom, sutra ujutro idem na moju prvu inseminaciju i mogu vam reći da me je strah
Inače ja sam u redu, a muzicu je smanjen broj progresivno pokretnih plivača..

----------


## milasova8

Zrinkic,cestitam :Smile: 
Neka budu duplici!!!

----------


## Bab

Zrinkić, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti i želim ti školsku trudnoću sa duplićima, ako ne i trojkicama s obzirom na ogromnu betu !!!

----------


## bili

Ovčice ja sam betu vadila u Varaždinu.
Zrinkič to su twinsi ziher imaš veću betu od moje na 12dpt  :Smile:  aaaaaaaaaa joooj ja tako držim palčeve da me već sve boli a i ovi moji u trbuhu su aktivni jako tako da se i oni vesele  :Smile:  vidim da mi grbe na trbuhu malo idu lijevo malo desno. još si u bolnici? šta dalje sad? jooj kako sam nestrpljiva jedva čekam prvi UZV.

----------


## prava ovčica

Sinoć se pojavio smeđi iscjedak, danas boli stomak..
mislim da ništa od trudnoće  :Sad:

----------


## zrinkič

Aj....hvala vam svima.Potajno sam sretna. Mirna sam.....i želim polako, dan po dan, tjedan po tjedan i da dođemo do kraja. Neka budu i trojkići!!!! Samo da bude sve dobro i da uspijemo!! 

Ovčica......čekam!!!

----------


## milasova8

zrinkič juuuupiiii!!!!

prava ovčica-pretpostavljam da si izvadila betu pa s nestrpljenjem čekam rezultat :Smile:  sretno

----------


## milasova8

> Drage cure, čitam vas već mjesecima..radujem se vašim betama i slično..no nikad do sad nisam smogla hrabrosti da se i ja oglasim. Uglavnom, sutra ujutro idem na moju prvu inseminaciju i mogu vam reći da me je strah
> Inače ja sam u redu, a muzicu je smanjen broj progresivno pokretnih plivača..


bubaba ,dobro nam došla i želim ti da što prije postaneš naša trudnica :Smile: 
želim ti sreću na inseminaciji :Smile:

----------


## bili

Ovčice ne mora to ništa značiti,. mi još uvijek držimo palčeve i čekamo 14h  :Smile:  
Bubaba dobro nam došla i sretno u postupku. To Vam je prvi? Držimo palčeve da sve prođe u najboljem redu uz veliku betu na kraju. Tu smo ako imaš kakvih pitanja. Nemoj se ustručavati  :Smile:  Pozz od nas troje 
p.s. imam trenutno osjećaj da nas je četvero jer sam pojela najveći sendvić u životu, sva sreća da sam sama kod kuće  :Smile:  
Zriinkić slažem se s tobom, polako samo, šaljemo puuuno zagrljaja  :Smile:

----------


## Marijaxx

Hllp cure evo mene malo opet.Imam pitanje pa koja zna nek pomaže.Kako računa se za betu vadit 14-i dan?ako sam bila 10.07. na transferu dal taj dan računam kao prvi ili tek sutradan?Pitam pošto mi suprug radi 24-og pa neznam da odem 23 vadit betu?hvala pozdrav svima

----------


## Konfuzija

> Hllp cure evo mene malo opet.Imam pitanje pa koja zna nek pomaže.Kako računa se za betu vadit 14-i dan?ako sam bila 10.07. na transferu dal taj dan računam kao prvi ili tek sutradan?Pitam pošto mi suprug radi 24-og pa neznam da odem 23 vadit betu?hvala pozdrav svima


11.07. ti je prvi dan, dakle betu bi trebala vaditi 24-og.

----------


## Marijaxx

ok hvala

----------


## prava ovčica

Nalaz bete - negativan.
Odmah sam otišla kod sestre Irene (ona me tamo rasplakala, tješila me)
i rekla mi da dodjem sutra, da ćemo otići kod dr. R da vidimo što dalje...
Ok sam, osim što mi tlaka i suze krenu kad trebam javiti obitelji i bližnjima  :Sad: 

Sljedeći tjedan more, napuniti baterije i krećemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Ovčice jako jako mi je žao. Vjerujem da je normalna reakcija svakog da plače u tim trenucima, plači i ti i kako si napisala na more napunit baterije. A tko zna možda se na moru dogodi i čudo  :Smile:  Ako ćeš biti raspoložena javi nam što ti je rekao dr.R  za dalje. Pusa  :Heart:

----------


## zrinkič

Ovčice...žao mi je! Odmori se na moru pa mirne glave ćeš ić ponovno. Nažalost to bude nekad tako. Borbama nikad kraja.

----------


## bubaba

Curke hvala Vam na dobrodošlici i lipim željama. Jutros sam imala prvu inseminaciju i na žalost nisam baš raspoložena :Embarassed: 
Jutro je krenilo sa suzama... :Crying or Very sad: 
Stigli smo u petrovu u dogovoreno vrime..javim se sestri koja me odmah lipo opere. Tj. sestra kod koje sam bila u nedilju po štopericu je izgubila sve moje papire. Dakle, nisu imali apsolutno nikakvih podataka o tome da sam dolazila na folikulometrije i štopericu. Sestra na šalteru se prema meni ponašala kao da sam ja izgubila papire i došla tamo na svoju ruku. Onda je muzić preuzeo stvar u svoje ruke i krenuli smo polako u postupak. Tj Muzic je otišao u labos dati uzorak a ja sam ga strpljivo čekala. Onda su nam rekli da dodjemo za dva sata. Vratili smo se i nastavili čekati. Čekali smo još cca 2 sata i da nije bilo divnog doktora V...koji se pitao što jedan mladi bračni par cilo jutro radi u hodniku vjerovatno bi još i sad tamo sidili jer su nas zaboravili. Sve u svem, zahvaljujući njemu stigla sam na stol i napravili su mi insemincaiju..koja je bila grozno bolna. Inače doktor mi je odmah rekao da broj plivača nije divan tj da ih nakon obrade ima 1,4 milijona i da vjerovatno ništa od moje trudnoće ovim putem... :Crying or Very sad:  :Shock: 
Onih pola sata nakon inseminacije sam provela plačući na stolu. I tako se i sada osjećam...
Usput, mene i dalje strašno boli...jeli nekom od vas bilo tako..sorry što vas davim..ali baš sam jadna

----------


## Konfuzija

Draga *bubaba*, baš mi je super tvoj juzer nejm.  :Smile: 
Savjet za dalje: Što prije razvij debelu kožu i oštri jezik... Svima nam je tako. Em te boli, em te ignoriraju, em te zajebavaju, em se moraš boriti za svaku faking sitnicu, tako da se raspametiš od oduševljenja kad te netko počne tretirati kao ljudsko biće.. No, no, naviknut ćeš se ti još. A nama ovdje uvijek se možeš doći isplakati, ako što pomaže.  :Love:

----------


## prava ovčica

*bubaba*.. niti ja se još nisam navikla na njihovo ponašanje,
ali polako shvaćam da je to samo moja i muževa borba, 
oni tamo nemaju baš razumijevanja pogotovo ako si novi pa pola stvari neznaš,
pa ti oni moraju sve objašnjavati - čast krasnim iznimkama u Petrovoj, a ima ih! 

*zrinkič*, od svojie beta nervoze nit ne skužih da je tvoja oooogromna!
Držim fige za krasne dvojčeke!! (i priznajem da ih i ja potajno želim  :Smile:  )

I pitanje... kad ću ja dobiti, mislim, ovo sve nešto mrljavi... ide, pa ne ide...
Uhhh, hoću na more bez tampona..

----------


## žužy

> *bubaba*.. niti ja se još nisam navikla na njihovo ponašanje,
> ali polako shvaćam da je to samo moja i muževa borba, 
> oni tamo nemaju baš razumijevanja pogotovo ako si novi pa pola stvari neznaš,
> pa ti oni moraju sve objašnjavati - čast krasnim iznimkama u Petrovoj, a ima ih! 
> 
> *zrinkič*, od svojie beta nervoze nit ne skužih da je tvoja oooogromna!
> Držim fige za krasne dvojčeke!! (i priznajem da ih i ja potajno želim  )
> 
> I pitanje... kad ću ja dobiti, mislim, ovo sve nešto mrljavi... ide, pa ne ide...
> Uhhh, hoću na more bez tampona..


ovčice dobro si to rekla..to je samo moja i muževa borba.dok se samo sjetim šoka kad sam vidla gužvu u čekaoni kod našeg prvog dolaska u petrovu,pa svako malo skužim "i ovi su tu zbog čega i mi"..a ja naivna mislila kak smo valjda jedini s tim problemima :Nope: 
pa se sestra iskesi na mene dok sam skočila sa stola na krivu stranu i zdrapala se po guzici na željezo da kam gledam..trebalo mi je nekoliko dolaska tamo da se opustim.ali isto tako,imam i lijepih iskustva,ta ista sestra me (kad sam jako prokrv. u 6tt) primila za ruku,pomogla mi siči sa stola i rekla odite zlato.tako da...
znam da nismo jedini,a itekako su i oni tamo svjesni toga.mislim da još to sve skupa dobro funkcionira..

----------


## milasova8

prava ovčica,žao mi je zbog negativne bete  :Sad: 
nažalost,rijetki su koji ostvare trudnoću iz prvog pokušaja..
sada uživaj na moru,odmori se i kreni jača u novi postupak..

bubaba,nakon svega što si prošla taj dan u Petrovoj ja ti ipak želim uspješnu inseminaciju i da nam postaneš nova trudnica :Smile:  
sretno!

----------


## zrinkič

Sutra imam ultrazvuk!

----------


## bili

*Bubaba* sjećam se našeg prvog dolaska u Zg, mislim da sam se cijela pretvorila u veliko oko, sve sam samo promatrala, plaho se osmjehivala...istina je da znaju biti jako jako oštre neke osobe a pogotovo kad se trebaš naručiti telefonski, pa imaš osjećaj da se moraš prvo ispričati jer si nazvao a onda reći što trebaš, ali hvala Bogu prosjek im dižu predivne sestre poput sestre Irene koja me svaki puta iznova oduševila. Sa svakim dolaskom polako sam se privikavala na neke stvari, kod nas u Varaždinu nije tako ...manji grad, manje ljudi, manja gužva..ne znam... 
Ne gnjaviš nas ni malo, svima nam je lakše kad možeš negdje reći/napisati ono što ti leži na duši, a ko će te bolje razumjeti od nas  :Smile:  I mi ipak držimo palčeve da bude trudnoće. 
*Zrinkić*..jedva čekam sutra da čujemo kako su  tvoje mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Curke polako vas citam,
Zrinkič cestitam, uvijek me vesele i daju nadu cim vidim da se lijepe stvari dogadjaju.
Ovčico, tvoj put sam prosla, tesko ti je, ako ti sto treba na pp sam, ja nisam docekala betu u Petrovoj, dobila sam M, a onda sam 42 dana cekala slijedecu, jer mi je O bila na 25 dc, a moja lutealna je uvijek 16.
Bubaba dobrodosla, zao mi je zbog ovakvog iskustva, ali mala nada da su cuda moguca i da pokusas misliti na to, da dok god nisi potvrdila suprotno, ti imas sanse.Plivaci nisu mozda ohrabrujuci, ali cudazaceca u raznim okolnostima jesu.
Ako je doktor V, moj savjet drzi se ubuduce njega, jucer sam dobila nalaze hematoloske pretrage na koju me on poslao, iako je ne rade nakon jednog spontanog i to ranog, ali mi je tim cinom i saznanjima vjerojtno spasio buduce dijete u trecem tromjesjecju.Naime heparinka sam, a od nikuda doslovce....svi nalazi super do sada, samo ti genetski....

Inace, nakon nesupjeha u 5mj, cekam histerokospiju u 9om mj, kod doka V.
Nakon toga svi misle da nece biti problema oko prirodnog.

----------


## prava ovčica

Ajme cure, hvala na podršci... lijepo je znati da postoji mjesto 
gdje te baš svi razumiju i znaju kroz šta prolaziš  :Smile:  Hvala vam..

Dr.R kaže da je sljedeći IVF ermmmm, kak je ono rekao, nije skraćeni protokol
već puni..? Prvo supresija, pa stimulacija. Budući da je prošao novi zakon
idemo na veći br js tak da ćemo vratiti dvije, a ostalo zamrznuti. 
A sljedeći IVF je tek u 04/2013!?! Uh, punih 8 mjeseci...
Pitala sam za prirodne, kaže da nema problema, samo da se javim ako odlučim
tako da ću tu odluku ostaviti za poslje jer je dr na godišnjem do početka 09-mjeseca.
A i aspiracija bez droge, hmm, opet me čeka iznenađenje  :Smile: 

A mi sad opet uzimamo stvar u svoje ruke, jeeeeeeej!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Cure, držite se.
Rastuži me svaka negativna beta.  :Sad: 

Sigurno znate da po novom zakonu imamo samo pravo na dva prirodnjaka.
 :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

što se tiče listi čekanja,aktivirajte se..
ja sam poslala mail ministru jer sam svjesna da od čekanja i kukanja nema ništa..
mislim da je ovaj novi Zakon bolji zahvaljujući upravo osobama koje su se borile za njega,živućim neplodnim parovima koji nisu mogli podnjeti neke odredbe..
Inače postupci za vrijeme ovog zakona koji je još kratko na snazi se ne bi resetrirali,uvela bi se dobna granica ,vjerovatno ne bi bilo zamrzavanja zametaka..
Zato,ajmo svi skupa napraviti nešto da nam olakšamo i ovako težak put..

----------


## milasova8

nemojte mi zamjeriti,ali ja sam luda kad čujem da se na postupak čeka više od 6 mj..
A uredno plaćam i zdravstveno i dopunsko..
Ako mi sad ne uspije onda mi je skroz neprihvatljivo čekati oko godine dana za novi postupak..
Morala sam reagirati i poslat mail

----------


## Melem33

ovcica, molim te pojasni mi onaj dio aspiracija bez droge?
Nekako mi taj dio nije bas sjeo  :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

> ovcica, molim te pojasni mi onaj dio aspiracija bez droge?
> Nekako mi taj dio nije bas sjeo


 :Smile:  Meni nikako nije sjeo onaj koktel kojeg sam dobila za aspiraciju,
dva dana mi trebalo da dodjem sebi, a ruka tj vena u koju su me uboli 
još uvijek boli na dodir. Stavljala obloge tjedan dana, ma niš... 
Upoznala sam curu koja je išla na aspiraciju u prirodnom bez ikakve
droge i kaže da boli, ali podnošljivo i brzo bude gotovo, ali ti možeš tražiti
da ti daju nešto za bolove. 

I da... 04/2013, pa to je grozno, čim počnem razmišljati o tome unervozim se,
pa nemam nešto puno godina, ali s ovakvim vremenskim razmacima... 
Pa ja želim barem dvoje djece, tko će to dočekati s ovim njihovim listama.
Ma strašno, zavidim onim ultra plodnima.. nisu niti svjesni svoje sreće.

----------


## Melem33

ja se ne sjecam svoje aspiracije, 8 folikula, nista ni koktela cak.Nije bilo ni bolova niti mucnina.
Kako sada stojim, mozda bude srece i da mi je to zadnja zapreka prirodnom, da pokusamo opet samo mm i ja.
Meni je najgori dio, kada ne mozemo locirati problem, samo neke zapreke, s kojima zene normalno imaju djecu a nista se ne dogadja i jos se natjecem s vremenom koji nije na mojoj strani.
Mislim do kuda, TSH rjesila, miom rjesila, endometriozu rjesila,mm drzi na normozoo..mislim, sada jos i ovo, ako je uopce ista zapreka dolje.
Sto cu kada i to skinemo s popisa?
Opet naci miom ili neku endometriozu i sve ispocetka...do menopauze?

----------


## antalya

ajme cure i ja sam šokirana ovim listama pa ovo je van svake pameti! nama koji toliko čekamo,molimo,borimo se ne trebaju nikakve liste! nama treba pomoć,nama treba samo malo ljudskosti u cjelom ovom mpo svijetu koji postaje sve okrutniji. ili je nažalost došlo vrijeme da nas je sve više i previše? kako da se borimo sa vremenom koje nam klizi iz ruku a istovremeno u isčekivanju tako sporo prolazi?

----------


## bili

Ovčice sad tek vidim 04/2013..straaaašnoooo, baš sam s mamom pričala i ne vjerujem......koma, živa koma....

----------


## doanna

čitam vas, ali još nisam stigla sve, ja tj. mi smo novi u svemu ovome i pripremamo se za krenuti u akciju u 9.mjesecu. MM ima asthenozoospermiu, a kod mene je do sada bilo sve ok, istina spolne hormone nisam nikad vadila. E sada pokušavam se max informirati ali mislim da će mi glava eksplodirati. Mislimo krenuti sa Petrovom jer je mm tamo radio s-gram. Imam tonu pitanja ali ajde od nekog osnovnog početka: za naručiti za prvi pregled dovoljno je poslati e-mail ili? Da li znate, ako ima friškiš u ovome za koliko se zakazuje taj prvi pregled? Tnx i unaprijed se ispričavam ako ću dosađivati....

----------


## strategija

Doanna, dobrodošla! Što se tvog odabira Petrove tiče nadam se da imaš strpljenja :Smile:  Ja osobno mogu sve redom pohvaliti u Petrovoj ali nažalost ako si nas malo čitala dugačke su liste čekanja. Za prvu kontrolu ako si blizu  možda bi bilo najbolje naručiti se osobno sa svim papirima koje imaš (prizemlje, ravno pa lijevo). Na tel i mail se slabo javljaju ali možeš probati. Neznam dali ti je svejedno kod koga doktora hoćeš. Kod nekih si prije na redu a kod nekih malo duže čekaš za prvu kontrolu ali svi su jednako dobri. Za sva pitanja smo tu :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## doanna

Da li se već kod naručivanja za prvi pregled treba donijeti uputnica ili se može kasnije kada se dolazi na na pregled?

----------


## prava ovčica

*doanna*, ja sam se naručila telefonski, uputnicu donjela kad sam došla na konzultacije (prvi razgovor s dr)..

*zrinkič*, nema te... jel sve ok?

----------


## doanna

> *doanna*, ja sam se naručila telefonski, uputnicu donjela kad sam došla na konzultacije (prvi razgovor s dr)..


a za koliko si dobila termin za prvi razgovor, jer sada radim neke kombinacije, šta napraviti prije go, a šta poslije?

----------


## kristina1977

*zrinkič*, nema te... jel sve ok?[/QUOTE]

Baš sam se i ja to pitala,gdje je? Šta nije danas trebao biti ultrazvuk?

----------


## zrinkič

Ma tu sam.....sama sam išla za Zagreb......pa sam malo čornula popodne. 
Ovak....jajnici i dalje veeeeliki......hiperstimulirani, ima i slobodne tekućine.....mirovanje.
Danas je meni 15. dan od transfera i vidi se za sada jedna gestacijska vrečica. U ponedjeljak ponavljam betu pa opet u četvrtak ultrazvuk. Bez kucajeva.

----------


## milasova8

Zinkic-tako mu je drago da se jedna mrvica cvrsto drzi za mamicu :Smile: 
Draga,od srca ti zelim mirnu trudnocu do kraja :Smile: 
Sretno!!!

----------


## bubaba

Konfuzija- hvala ti na komplimentu za juzer nejm..nastao je kombinacijom mog nadimka i još par slova haha
Prava Ovčica- hvala i tebi, žao mi je radi bete
Milasova8 - srce si  :Heart: 
Zrinkić- kako je prošlo na uzv? 
Bili- hvala ti na podršci
Melem33 -hvala na dobrodošlici i ohrabrenju...

tj. hvala Vam svima, divne ste  :Zaljubljen: 

Samo da vas pitam, prvi put mi je da stavljam utrogestan..imam osjećaj da meni to sve ispadne i pobigne ća??? Jeli to ok? 
Stiglo mi je otpusno pismo, na kojem piše da 14. dan trebam izvaditi betu..tko mi daje uputnicu?

----------


## prava ovčica

*bubaba*, nakon stavljanja utrogestana bi trebala malo leći, minimalno 15 min,
ako možeš i dulje super, a to što nešto i iscuri je normalno. Ne brini, ne izađe baš
sve vanka, ono bitno se apsorbira  :Smile:  
Meni su utrogestani prvih par dana bili tlaka do neba, poslje se već navikneš.
A uputnice za betu ti piše soc. ginekolog.. ako ćeš trebati više puta vaditi betu
zamoliš ga/ju da ti napiše betahcg x3.

----------


## prava ovčica

*zrinkič*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Strašno mi je drago zbog tebe! Drž se i miruj da se ti jajnici smire..

----------


## milasova8

doanna, neka si se registrirala i javila ovdje ćeš puno naučiti..ja sam ovdje naučila više nego od doktora..
moj ti je savjet da odeš osobno tamo,neka te upišu za prvi pregled-konzultacije..ja sam čekala oko mjesec dana na pregled i onda će te zapisat za postupak-lijekove ali za to ćeš se bome načekat..zato odi što prije ako još nisu na godišnjem (btw,jel ima koja informaciju od kad do kad su na GO-ja sam čula da ih nema od 15.7-15.8?)
Ili odaberi drugu kliniku gdje se manje čeka-tipa VV ili čak Vinogradska..
U Petrovoj je ta lista postala nepodnošljiva,a od Ministra nema odgovora na moj mail na tu temu..KATASTROFA

----------


## Konfuzija

Doktori počinju s konzultacijama tek u rujnu. Kad ćeš doći na red ovisi i o tome u kakav ćeš postupak ići. Za inseminacije ne bi trebalo biti nekog velikog čekanja.

----------


## bili

Zrinkić proći će to....miruj čim više, ma zapravo znaš sve. I meni se tako rano vidjela samo jedna, da bi na kraju ispale 3. Kucajeva još nema, premalo je to ali bit će još malo. Ja sam danas čula kucajeve svojih mrvica, mada nisu više mrvice sad su već 9 cm velikki/e  :Smile:  i treći je još uvijek u maternici--jadno moje malo....ah tako je suđeno.
.Doanna želim ti dobrodošlicu i da imaš čim kraći i bezbolniji put do sreće. Stvarno je lista čekanja ogromna, pa ako si se odlučila za Petrovu nadam se da si se naoružala s strpljenjem. Što se tiče termina, moja prijateljica je zvala u 6 mjesecu i naručili su je kod docentice Pavičić za 10 mjesec za prve konzultacije......a ko zna koji će postupak trebati i kako dalje....još razmišlja da ipak ode negdje gdje se manje čeka..

----------


## doanna

cure hvala na informacijama....pa to je stvarno ja dugo čekanja za konzultacije...probat ću slijedeći tjedan otići osobno se naručiti za prvi pregled pa javim kako je prošlo....a gdje se to naručuje u Petrovoj?

----------


## črkica

pozdrav curke! eto da se i ja malo aktiviram. u petrovoj već više od pola godine, nismo se mrdnuli od ciljanih odnosa jer su nam svi nalazi ok.
eto, krajem 5.mjeseca čak bila na laparoskopiji da pogledaju jajovode i sve je super.
već mi je pun kufer ciljanih, nadam se da će nakon ljeta predložiti nešto konkretnije (pretpostavljam inseminaciju) jer već će nam treća godina, a od bebe ni B.
samo da znate da vam svima želim mirno ljeto i punjenje energijom za jesen  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> pozdrav curke! eto da se i ja malo aktiviram. u petrovoj već više od pola godine, nismo se mrdnuli od ciljanih odnosa jer su nam svi nalazi ok.
> eto, krajem 5.mjeseca čak bila na laparoskopiji da pogledaju jajovode i sve je super.
> već mi je pun kufer ciljanih, nadam se da će nakon ljeta predložiti nešto konkretnije (pretpostavljam inseminaciju) jer već će nam treća godina, a od bebe ni B.
> samo da znate da vam svima želim mirno ljeto i punjenje energijom za jesen


dobro došla črkice!čudno mi da te tolko stavljaju na ciljane...eto i naši nalazi su ok,obavili sve osim laparo.a odma nas uputili u ivf.
Probaj im sama predložit da promijene nešto,al vjerojatno i budu.
Sretno dalje!

----------


## barkica

Hej,zenske! Pratim vas i citam vec neko vrijeme! Svim pikalicama,cekalicama bete i trudnicama-sretno! Eto,javljam se u vase redove jer cu u daljnje postupke u petrovu! Vidim da su liste dugacke,poceli su godisnji... Imam pitanje:koga bi preporucile za dr-a? Imam kompliciranu povijest bolesti,a mozda i jos jednu operaciju,pa bih vas molila za pomoc! Znam da su svi na tom odjelu u tim vodama,ali htjela bih se upisati i prijaviti nekome tko bi mi najprije mogao pomoci i tko voli raditi sa kompliciranim dijagnozama! Hvala vam puno!!!!

----------


## črkica

žužy hvala! i namjeravala sam napomenuti iza godišnjih da krenemo s inseminacijom, a vjerujem da bi dr i sam to predložio, nije da nismo probali...
barkica, dobrodošla i čim prije otišla na trudnice. kao što si rekla, u petrovoj su stvarno pravi stručnjaci na odjelu mpo, mislim da ne možeš puno fulati s odabirom doktora. ja osobno sam kod dr Kasuma, nije da je baš pričljiv, ali je majstor u onome što radi.
imala sam prilike proći kroz ruke skoro svih doktora zbog silnih folikulometrija i mogu ti reći da nisam naletila na niti jednog koji mi se baš zamjerio...

----------


## bubaba

črkica i barkica, dobro nam došle..
ajmo sad pomoć..danas mi je sedmi dan od inseminacije, jutros mi se pojavio nekakav smeđi iscjedak, nije obilan ali do sad ga nikad nisam imala..sad me to brine..inače pijem folacin i stavljam utrogestan...zna li netko dali je to od utrogestana ili što već???

----------


## Marijaxx

Hej cure evo da se i ja javim danas vadila betu 8 je tako da ništa ni ovaj put.Svima kojima je uspijelo želim puno sreće da bude sve u redu do kraja trudnoće a onima kao ja želim puno snage i volje za dalje.Ja sad zvala tek me 16.10 naručili za razgovor a kad dalje za postupak bolje da i nepitam.Pozdrav

----------


## barkica

Hvala na dobrodoslici! Kasuma mi je i frendica spomenula,a koliko treba vremena za prvi čvenk kod njega? Krenula bi u jesen,mozda i kasnije jer vjerojatno idem na op mioma! Ima li netko iskustva sa dr.Šprem? Puno bi mi znacile vase pomoci! Hvala puno i za ove inf.koje pisete!

----------


## zrinkič

Barkica....po mom potpisu vidiš da sam svašta prošla...i za sve imam samo riječi hvale. Ja zbilja nemam ni jedno neugodno iskustvo sa nikim u toj bolnici. Doktori....svi su stručni....svak je osoba za sebe....kao i svatko od nas....netko priča više, netko manje. Moja iskustva su zbilja pozitivna.....doktorica Šprem je jedna jako draga žena! Kod bilo koga da dođeš....nećeš pogriješit!!! A za sva podpitanja...imaš nas!!!!

Jučer moja beta.....14475,9.....19 dt! sutra idem na ultrazvuk!!

----------


## milasova8

Crkica drago mi je sto si nam se vratila :Smile:  sad bi bilo vrijeme za inseminaciju pa ako ti dr.sam ne predlozi zamoli.ga sama..zelim ti srecu u svakom slucaju :Smile: 
Zrinkic predivna vijest!!! Navijam za hrabro malo.kuckajuce srce :Smile:  javi nam se sutra

----------


## strategija

Črkica nadam se da brzo krećete sa aihom ili ivfom. 
Bubaba možda je implantacija  :Smile: 
Marijaxx žao mi je :Sad: 
Barkica kao što cure kažu s niti jednim doktorom ne možeš pogriješili, svi su jednako kvalitetni!
Zrinkič ode tvoja beta u nebo :Very Happy:  Za uzv i mrvicu ili više njih~~
Milasova8 kad će više taj listopad da vibramo za tebe?! 
Svima koje sam možda preskočila šaljem puno ~~~ i da brzo budete debele!

----------


## milasova8

Strategija ,ja silno iscekujem rujan da zovem gore pa da vidim.tocno kad startam s lijekovima :Smile: 
Sva sreca pa je ljeto pa mi leti vrijeme tako da ce zacas i to doci..hvala ti draga sto mislis na mene :Smile: 
Sad se blizi tvoj postupak- sigurno si nestrpljiva..
Ja cu ti zavibrati da bude uspjesan iz sveg srca :Smile: 

Marija tek sad vidjeh tvoj post :Sad:  grlim te i saljem pozitivnu energiju da sto prije odtugujes i krenes u novu borbu..

----------


## Mary123

Pozz curke...vidim svašta novog...*Zrinkič* čestitam na velikoj beti...i vibram za srčeko..
*Barkic*a dobro nam došla...ja sam ti kod dr.kasuma i sasvim mi je ok....je da nepriča baš puno al ti odgovori na pitanja koja te muče...
*Maijaxx* žao mi je za betu....kod kojeg si ti doktora???
*Milasova* evo tvog mjeseca....joooo šta ću ja jadna...

----------


## milasova8

Draga Mary,vidjet ces sta ce ti reci u 8 mj.to je sad za koji dan..budi strpljiva..znam da je najteze cekati,ali to je tako kod nas..
Jel imas sta smrzlica mozda?

----------


## črkica

Curke hvala vam na riječima ohrabrenja, jedva čekam jesen da se pokrenemo opet.
Pa nije valjda da ću na taj razgovor s Kasumom čekati do desetog mjeseca, joj joj, strpljivost mi nije baš vrlina....
Curke, puse vama i vašim mrvama (ili budućim mrvama)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marijaxx

Hej cure hvala na podržci prave ste.Ma nema vremena puno za tugu odmah u nove pobijede pa makar i prirodno dok ne dođemo tamo na red.Trudit ćemo se iz petnih žila pa možda i bude šta.Mislim samo nada to je ali eto.Mary ja sam ti kod dr.Šprem i dosta sam zadovoljna samo što je gužva kod nje pa se dugo čeka ali tako je vjerovatno kod svakog dok u petrovoj.Ja sam jučer zvala sestra Iva se javila i naručila me samo na razgovor tek 16.10. užas a kad ću na ivf onda bog zna.Samo nam treba strpljenja i volje a zasad imam i jednog i drugog pa ćemo dočekat i mi svog tintilinića

----------


## Mary123

Morat ću ja sutra nazvati sestru Ivu da me naruči ako može kod doktora da nečekam sada kraj 8 mjeseca....*Milasova* nažalost nemam..to me i najviše muči da bi skoro probala kako uletiti u VV...neznam...

----------


## milasova8

Probaj otici u Vinogradsku,tamo sam cula da se ceka oko 2-3 mj.za postupak..na Vv se dugo ceka androloska obrada supruga a mora to.proc jer je muski faktor neplodnosti,a ti moras tamo vadit hormone..
E sad pitaj cure na temi potpomognuta u vinogradskoj koja je procedura tamo..
cekanje je definitivno najgore,ovo u Petrovoj je katastrofa,na moj mail vezano za to nema odgovora i bas sam ljuta..ne znam koje je rjesenje ..
Draga Mary,sretno gdje god da odlucis ici..strpljenjem se naoruzaj i bit ce ok

----------


## Mary123

A sve je opet puno bolje neko čekat skoro godinu dana u Petrovoj...nisam pametna šta i kako....hvala *milasova* na potpori...blago tebi evo ti tvog mjeseca...nadam se tvom uspjehu...

----------


## milasova8

Mary,hvala ti puno..ne ocekujem puno,ipak mi je prvi postupak ali  cu se truditi uci hladne glave i sa ne puno ocekivanja ali opet sa pozitivnim stavom..
A tebi zelim da udes u postupak u ovoj godini :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Mary neznam šta bi ti pametno rekla osim možda da probaš paralelno u Petrovu i VV ili neku drugu kliniku pa vidiš di ćeš prije doći na red.

----------


## Mary123

Evo zvala sestru Ivu pa me naručila kod doktora za 17.9...a doći će i to...čekat ću pa ćemo vidjeti šta će biti....dala sam joj krivi broj mobitela i sad opet pokušavam dobiti al nikako...jel problem?

----------


## barkica

Hvala,zenske! Cekam da prode vjestica,pa kontrolni uzv da vidimo ima li sto za op,ako nema-via Petrova! Cekanja sam vec prosla na vv,pa se nemam sto cuditi! Sve dalje,sve nas vise ima! Zalosno... Ali mi sve mozemo pregrmiti! Sretno svim ovim zenama sa krasnim betama!!! Cim prije i cim vise da nas uskoro ima u tom vozu :Smile: !!!

----------


## milasova8

Mary,brzo ce to :Smile: 
Samo pitanje kad ce te zapisat za postupak..

----------


## Konfuzija

> Evo zvala sestru Ivu pa me naručila kod doktora za 17.9...a doći će i to...čekat ću pa ćemo vidjeti šta će biti....dala sam joj krivi broj mobitela i sad opet pokušavam dobiti al nikako...jel problem?


Joj, Mary, ti misliš da bi oni tebe zvali? Pa boga mole da nas je što manje.  :Laughing:

----------


## milasova8

Da nas je bar što manje..a odjel sve krcatiji,a liste čekanja sve duže..

----------


## Mary123

A to sam i mislila...vraga bi me zvali...ma dobit ću mjesto za postupak tek u 4-5 mj..ak ne i kasnije....sigurno....koma....iskreno neznam šta napraviti...čekati,čekati.....

----------


## milasova8

jesi zvala VV ili vinogradsku?

----------


## Mary123

> jesi zvala VV ili vinogradsku?


Nisam ništa...kad su svi sada na godišnjem....koma...

----------


## bubaba

Hej curke, danas mi je 15. dan od inseminacije..sve me boli i imam osjećaj da vještica samo što nije došla..betu nisam išla vaditi

----------


## bubaba

puknut ću

----------


## strategija

Bubaba a zašto ne vadiš betu? Obično se vadi nakon 14 dana. Simptomi za M i T su skoro isti pa držim fige da je kod tebe ovo drugo :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

Draga moja Strategija..ne vadim betu od straha..stalno mislim da ću procuriti jer me sve zivo boli..sinoć sam napravila test i bio je negativan..zaspala u suzama i probudila se u suzama..a i inače u mom gradu je problem sa betom..trebala bi ići u privatnu polikliniku do 12 sati da mi izvade...a ja radim.tako da mi nije bas zgodno..no ako ne bude ništa do sutra idem viditi. hvala ti..srce si

----------


## zrinkič

Bili???? Di si? Nema te! Brinem se!!!

----------


## milasova8

Zrinkic,sta ima kod tebe? Jeste dobro?

----------


## Sneki41

Milasova8, meni je sestra rekla kad me narucivala za 10. mjesec da nazovem u 8. mjesecu za konzultacije i terapiju u 9. i da u 10. idemo u postupak...da li je tako i kod tebe? Ne znam jel da ih vec zovem ili da pricekam jos koji dan, uzasno sam nestrpljiva...

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova8, meni je sestra rekla kad me narucivala za 10. mjesec da nazovem u 8. mjesecu za konzultacije i terapiju u 9. i da u 10. idemo u postupak...da li je tako i kod tebe? Ne znam jel da ih vec zovem ili da pricekam jos koji dan, uzasno sam nestrpljiva...


meni je rekla da nazovem početkom 9-og mjeseca za lijekove pa postupak u 10 mj...e sad ne znam..pa jel nisu oni na godišnjem osmi mjesec? možeš nazvat pa vidjet šta će ti reći pa mi javi..može?

----------


## milasova8

> Draga moja Strategija..ne vadim betu od straha..stalno mislim da ću procuriti jer me sve zivo boli..sinoć sam napravila test i bio je negativan..zaspala u suzama i probudila se u suzama..a i inače u mom gradu je problem sa betom..trebala bi ići u privatnu polikliniku do 12 sati da mi izvade...a ja radim.tako da mi nije bas zgodno..no ako ne bude ništa do sutra idem viditi. hvala ti..srce si


bubaba,kak si? šta ima novo-si vadila betu?

----------


## Sneki41

Milasova8, zovem na 4604 723 al se nitko ne javlja...al bit' cu uporna, sad sam skuzila da pise od 12h-14h. Cim nesto saznam - javim. Meni pise na onom papiru sa svim uputama: 8. mjesec naruciti se za amb. 9. mj. -srijeda (srijedom dr. Strelec ima ambulantu) a za postupak me upisala u onu "tekicu" u 10. mj. i jos me je zezala da je to "carobni broj" kad je upisivala jer sam ja bila sva izbezumljena i smotana... Valjda bu sve dobro...  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

vidiš,meni nije niš spominjala ambulantu već samo da nazovem početkom 9-og mj.pa će me naručit za lijekove  da dođem sa uputnicom kako bi mogla lijekove preuzet....sad,neam pojma više ništa..baš mi javi,zanima me šta će ti reći

----------


## Sneki41

Evo, dobila sam sestru maloprije i narucila me da dodjem u ambulantu po lijekove 12. 9. sa one 2 uputnice i sa svim nalazima i "papirima" s popisa... Pa sad ti znaj... A da ti njih zvrcnes, reci ko sto sam i ja rekla da sam u 10. mj. u postupku pa ces cuti kaj ce ti reci i kad ce te naruciti?

----------


## milasova8

> Evo, dobila sam sestru maloprije i narucila me da dodjem u ambulantu po lijekove 12. 9. sa one 2 uputnice i sa svim nalazima i "papirima" s popisa... Pa sad ti znaj... A da ti njih zvrcnes, reci ko sto sam i ja rekla da sam u 10. mj. u postupku pa ces cuti kaj ce ti reci i kad ce te naruciti?


super!!!
nazvat ću u ponedjeljak..nadam se da ću ih dobiti i da će me naručiti..jel nisu na godišnjem?
imaš odmah pregled ili samo preuzimaš lijekove? kak to ide?

----------


## Sneki41

Nemam pojima kak to ide jer mi je ko' i tebi prvi put...ja sam si to zamislila da dodjem po ljekove i valjda da ambulanta znaci da mi sve objasne kako to ide....mislim, pikanje i to i valjda da dr. pogleda sve nalaze jer me sestra narucila bas u srijedu kad moj dr. ima ambulantu. Mozda bumo pametnije kad ih ti nazoves u ponedjeljak i kad vidimo sto ce tebi reci...  :Smile:  Budu nam sigurno i curke s iskustvom pojasnile...

----------


## inada

sneki ja i ti smo kod istog dr. i ja trebam doći 12.09. k njemu po lijekove, postupak mi je u 10-om mj kao i tebi. tako da vjerujem da će i tebi odrediti terapiju i dobit ćeš lijekove i već sa slijedečom M krećeš sa stimulacijom ili kako ti već dr odredi

----------


## Sneki41

Inada, super! Ja sam narucena u 10h, mozda se i vidimo...to bi bilo odlicno! Imamo i nasu Milasovu8 u listopadu...ma bice nas da se hrabrimo od pikanja na dalje... Na zalost, iz tvog potpisa vidim da imas vec iskustva ali ovaj put ce biti treca sreca!

----------


## milasova8

Super,moj dr.R je isto srijedom tamo pa se mozda potrefi da i ja dodem 12..
Definitivno zovem u ponedjeljak pa cu vidjet kad ce me narucit

----------


## Sneki41

> Super,moj dr.R je isto srijedom tamo pa se mozda potrefi da i ja dodem 12..
> Definitivno zovem u ponedjeljak pa cu vidjet kad ce me narucit


E to bi bilo super! Drzim fige da te naruce za 12-ti! Javi obavezno kaj su ti rekli, molim te...

----------


## Sneki41

Bili, Zrikic, Bubababa i  ostale curke gdje ste? Jel sve Ok?

----------


## Mary123

Evo curke da vam objasnim kako ide....dobile ste postupak u 10 mjesecu....lijepo čete doći u 9 mj koji već koja datum dobije...javiti ćete se sestri Ivi gdje se uvijek javljate....sjesti ćete tam u hodniku i čekati da vas pozove doktor...prvo će on obaviti pregled kao i svaki put pa ćete opet otić sestri Ivi natrag po onaj papir,tj nalaz i onda će vas ona poslati do sestre Irene,vrlo drage tete...to vam je kad ulazite u humanu pa k Ivi idete lijevo ovo idete desno...nadam se da ste skužile...veliki je šalter na hodnniku...ona će vam dati još jedan papir na kojem će vam sve pisati kada i koliko si dajete inekcija...u to vrijeme će se pojaviti i jedna glavna sestra koja će vam dati lijekove...uglavnom će vam sestra Irena objasniti za pikanje....vjerujte da znam kako vam je.....ja sam bila sva zbunjena...

----------


## zrinkič

Tu sam!!! Dobro sam....makar podsvijest radi svoje...pa sanjam svašta. Makar govorim da sam mirna. jučer smo nosili urin....u ponedjeljak idem vadit krv....češće ćemo kontrolirat sve to. u četvrtak imam kontrolu u Zagrebu...di ćemo raditi i briseve. Mučim se sa mučninama......ne žalim se, makar zna biti baš teško i prikuje me za krevet....ali znam da sve ide svojim tokom. Čitam knjige, gledam serije, skuham nešto za jelo......koliko uspijem...i molim se Bogu da dođemo do kraja...i da imamo svog bejbija.

----------


## milasova8

Mary,hvala ti na objasnjenju :Smile: 
Sneki,javim ti naravno..pijemo kavu ak se vidimo :Smile: 
Zrinkic,bit ce sve ok,vjerujem da je to to..samo miruj i uzivaj :Smile:  sretno u svakom slucaju do kraja

----------


## Sneki41

Izdrzati ces ti to sve Zrinkic, samo polako...proci ce umor, mucnine i malo po malo stici ce bebili! Pusa, drzi se!

----------


## Sneki41

Mary, hvala...sve je lakse kad nam nam vi to objasnite koje imate iskustva jer kad dodjem tamo kod lijecnika ili sestre ja se sva "prepariram", samo klimam glavom a u glavi "propuh"...uzas, oduvijek sam takva kad me ulovi strah da cu nesto fulati...
Milasova8, "kafenisemo", naravno! I Inada je tu u nasem terminu, budemo "udruzile snage"...  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svima, evo i mene malo, od ove vrućine nisam ni na kompu baš.....toootalno sam se uljenila...ponekad mi prođe dan a da zapravo ni ne skužim do večeri..  :Smile:  ne spavam baš, sve me tiska, pritisak u trbuhu - pomažem jastucima ali ponnekad nema pomoći, al ne bunim se sve su to čari trudnoće. Ne debljam se baš pola kile na 3 tjedna  :Smile:  Papam apsolutno sve što mi dođe pod ruku. Iscjedka se nemogu riješiti, ali već sam malo posložila neke stvari u glavi pa mi je ipak malo lakše, malo me primi depresija tu i tamo da li će sve biti ok, bla bla ali otvorim frižider navinem muziku i sve brzo prođe  :Smile:  . Ambrozija me počela zezati ali i to ćemo nekako proći. Sljedeća kontrola nam je za tjedan i pol pa se nadam da ćemo vidjeti spolove  :Smile:  Inače rastu, napreduju ko veliki. a i aktivni su već poprilično. Već smo prošli polovicu, a aspiracije se sjećam ko da je jučer bila  :Smile: ))) Pusa svima i nadam se da ćete mi se sve uskoro pridružiti u slatkim brigama!!

----------


## Sneki41

Billi draga samo ti ljecari, prazni frizider i odmaraj ali javi nam se bar tu i tamo da se veselimo s tobom... Pusa, gladi trbuscic i cuvaj bebilije...  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

evo curke moje, zvala Petrovu i naručena za 19.9 po lijekove :Smile: 
Sneki,izgleda da ništa od kavice :Sad:

----------


## amy2004

Dobar vam dan 
Ja sam ovdje nova i imam jako puno pitanja.
Kao prvo da vam se malo predstavim,imam 28 god u braku sam 8 god i imamo curicu od 7god,već 6 god se ne čuvamo i htjeli bi još djece ali eto jednostavno ne ide i u zadnje vrijeme se sve zakompliciralo.Prije god dana sam bila na laparaskopiji i doktor kod kojeg sam bila odstranio mi je lijevi jajovod a da mi nije ni rekao a dijagnozu mi je postavio tako strašnu da sam samo plakala.Htio mi je vaditi i jajnike i maternicu ali sva sreća da sam od njega otišla kod privatnika.Privatnik mi je rekao da mi je bezveze izvadio jajovod da dijagnoza nije točna i da samo imam polip u maternici.To sam sad uspješno odklonila ali problem je nastao što neću moći prirodno začeti nego mi preporučuje potpomognutu.Mene je malo toga svega strah i neznam što nas čeka.
Htjela sam vas zamoliti da li možete da mi objasnite malo što mi je sad prvo za napraviti,kome se i kako trebam obratiti,koliko se dugo čeka?
Drugi tjedan idem kod svog novog ginekologa na pregled i dogovor što ćemo dalje
Puno vam hvala unaprijed
Puno vas čitam i svima želim sreću u postupcima

----------


## strategija

Draga amy2004 žao mi je zbog tvog neugodnog iskustva sa ginekologom i svega što ti se dogodilo. Vjerujem da pošto si na samom početku mpo priče da imaš milion pitanja koja ti prolaze kroz glavu. Sam proces Ivfa je bar meni više psihički nego fizički bolan. Za početak se naručiš za konzultacije i pregled koje čekaš nekih mjesec dana. Lista čekanja za postupak ivfa je mislim oko 8-9mj. Možda te već prvi put stave na listu. Trebat će ti do postupka nalaz pape, brisevi, HIV, krvna grupa, hormoni, spermiogram...

----------


## Mary123

Ma cure moje znamo mi svi kako se vi sada osjećate...tak nam je svima bilo...meni su isto puno pomogle cure sa ovog foruma...zato smo sve tu da si pomažemo....
*Amy2004* dobro došla i uskoro se brzo odjavila odavdje.....ja sam ti sve objasnila u subotu..nadam se da kužiš jer ti nemogu poslati privatnu poruku....ja ti mogu objasniti šta te zanima u vezi Petrove...kissy
*Bili* samo se ti puni hranom da bi tvoje bebice rasle....čuvaj se i drži mi se...javi se ponekad...*zrinkič* drži se...biti će sve ok...nepuni si glau lošim mislima...bit će sve dobro...*milasova* evo i tvojih inekcija...heheheh..da sam bar na tvom mjestu sada...sretnooo

----------


## amy2004

Hvala vam cure  :Smile: 
Mary123 hvala ti na informacijama i ako bude nešto trebalo čut ćemo se ..... kisssy,kisssy <3

----------


## milasova8

Mary,brzo ce proci vrijeme i do tvog postupka..evo ja cekam od konca treceg mjeseca i bas mi je brzo proslo..dobro i ljeto je tako da je i ta cinjenica sve ubrzala..uglavnom,blizi se i tak sam happy..

----------


## milasova8

Amy2004,dobrodosla,pomoci cu ti koliko budem mogla i zelim da sto prije odes medu trudnice :Smile: 
Grozno je to sto si prosla sa krivom dijagnozom..
Nemij se bojat,nije to nista strasno,vidjet ces sta ce ti ginekolog reci..
Moj savjet ti je da se nakon pregleda narucis za konzultacije u jednu od bolnica na humanu pa ces vidjeti..
Uglavnom,sretno!

----------


## bubaba

> bubaba,kak si? šta ima novo-si vadila betu?


draga moja evo me...na žalost nisam ni došla do vađenja bete..došla je vještica i sama...
Oprostite što se nisam javljala, net mi nije radio više od 10 dana..a i bila sam u bedu..idemo dalje..s obzirom da imam termin za 02/13 ..do tada ću pokušati još koju inseminaciju privatno u Splitu..

----------


## bubaba

evo me...Vještica došla i prošla...hvala što ste se brinule..nisam imala interneta par dana..pusa svima

----------


## Sneki41

Milasova8, 12-ti ili19-ti, nema veze , samo da krenemo! Biti ce prilike i za kavicu!  :Smile:  Curke, svima velika pusa!

----------


## Mary123

Curke koje ste bile u postupku pa je završio neuspješno,nažalost...može odg na pitanje...jeli vam M  kasnila nakon postupka,mislim na sljedeći ciklus a ne onaj nakon šta prekinemo sa utrogestanom?

----------


## zrinkič

Drage moje....jučer bila na kontroli. Kucaju DVA SRČEKA!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

:Heart:  :Heart: 
neka bude sve u najboljem redu!
 :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> Drage moje....jučer bila na kontroli. Kucaju DVA SRČEKA!!!!!!


naježih se od ove lijepe vijesti,~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno do kraja!

----------


## BigBlue

Zrinkič, čestitam, prekrasne vijesti!  :Kiss:  za  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Vidim da ima "neregistriranih" trudnica, neke ću sama upisati, ali dajte nam se curke javite na Odbrojavanje da popunimo trudničku listu  :Yes: 
Isto vrijedi i za naše buduće trudnice u postupcima  :Wink:

----------


## mimi81

Jeeeeeeeeeee! Zrinkič čestitke!!!

----------


## kristina1977

Čestitke Zrinkić i neka bude školska trudnoća!

----------


## milasova8

zrinkič  :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam!!! Oduševljena sam,ostvarila ti se želja!! sada mogu zaželiti samo mirnu i ugodnu trudnoću do kraja

----------


## pilek

kaj ste sve na moru...imA KOD KOGA KAJ NOVOGA????

----------


## bili

> Drage moje....jučer bila na kontroli. Kucaju DVA SRČEKA!!!!!!



Znala sam, znala sam da su dvaaaa  :Smile: )) jooj baš si nam uljepšala dan, a sad polako dan za dan, tjedan za tjedan  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sneki41

Zrinkic, jupiiii! Pusa!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Zrinkić čestitam!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

Zrinkič čestitam...napokon se i tebi sreća osmjehnula...samo neka bude sve ok do kraja.....kissy

----------


## prava ovčica

Ajme *zrinkič*, stvarno prekrasna vijest!
Ja neznam kako ti je, niti znam što te sve čeka pa te nemogu savjetovati, ali ti 
mogu poželjeti lijepu trudnoću i zdrave bebache  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

Hvala vam svima!!!

----------


## žužy

> Ajme *zrinkič*, stvarno prekrasna vijest!
> Ja neznam kako ti je, niti znam što te sve čeka pa te nemogu savjetovati, ali ti 
> mogu poželjeti lijepu trudnoću i zdrave bebache


potpisujem! :Smile:

----------


## amy2004

Evo krećemo i mi....mužić je naručen 06.09. a ja 20.09.
Joj malo me strah kako će to sve biti.
Da li mi možete objasnit što mi treba za prvi pregled.Rekli su mi da donesem sve stare papire koje imam,a da li moram imati i još neke nalaze?

----------


## amy2004

Naručena sam kod dr. Jurković. Da li je koja od vas bila kod njega?

----------


## milasova8

> Evo krećemo i mi....mužić je naručen 06.09. a ja 20.09.
> Joj malo me strah kako će to sve biti.
> Da li mi možete objasnit što mi treba za prvi pregled.Rekli su mi da donesem sve stare papire koje imam,a da li moram imati i još neke nalaze?


amy,nemoj da te bude strah-bit će to sve ok,ne brini..
samo ponesi sve što imaš..sad ideš na konzultacije,muž će ti do tad već dobiti nalaz spermiograma što je bitno da se vidi kakva je situacija.. Ako vas budu stavili na listu za IVF,načekat ćeš se do samog postupka tako da u tom periodu možeš izvadit sve potrebne nalaze koje eventualno nemate..

Mi smo imali baš sve potrebno do konzultacija,na kraju se ispostavilo da nam ni nije baš sve trebalo jer smo mogli polako vaditi nalaze u međuvremenu dok čekamo postupak( bili na konz, u 3 mj,a postupak je tek u 10 mj..)
Uglavnom,sretno i nema mjesta strahu i panici-sve bude u redu :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Naručena sam kod dr. Jurković. Da li je koja od vas bila kod njega?


meni je zadnji put na pregledu bila dr jurković,moj dr je bil na godišnjem.i nemam ništ loše reči za nju.na prvu jako ozbiljna al kaj sam pitala,sve mi lijepo objasnila.
kaj se tiče papira,ja sam na prve konzult. došla ful spremljena,kod svog dr sam obavila sve kaj se obaviti može i sve su prihvatili,mada ništ nije obavljeno kod njih.
kakve papire imaš,kaj si obavila do sad?

----------


## amy2004

Ja od papira imam ono što sam obavljala prije kod svojih doktora.Kod prvog kod kojeg sam bila dugo imam to da mi je radio laparoskopiju i uklonio lijevi jajovod,postavljao dijagnoze razno razne,a kod ovog sad kod kojeg idem radila sam HSG i uklnjala polip iz maternice.
Papu i briseve sam radila prošle godine i bilo je uredu.

----------


## žužy

> Ja od papira imam ono što sam obavljala prije kod svojih doktora.Kod prvog kod kojeg sam bila dugo imam to da mi je radio laparoskopiju i uklonio lijevi jajovod,postavljao dijagnoze razno razne,a kod ovog sad kod kojeg idem radila sam HSG i uklnjala polip iz maternice.
> Papu i briseve sam radila prošle godine i bilo je uredu.


a nakupila si ti papira(i iskustva nažalost) :Love: nemoj se brinuti,još dok k tome dodaš i mužev nalaz,imaš i preko potrebno.

----------


## črkica

Dobro jutro mojim suborkinjama želim!
Evo i moj godišnji je gotov, baterije napunjene (više-manje) i spremni smo za nove pothvate. Idemo na konzultacije u devetom mjesecu i nadamo se da će dr.konačno pristati na postupak. 
Svima veliki pozdrav i pusa

----------


## Sneki41

Curke drage, sve ste "utihnule", valjda se brčkate negdje na moru ili ste se ko ja sklonile od vrucine u "šumu"... Jučer je MM zvao Petrovu da pita oko ove nove "papirologije", jel ima kaj novo jer kad je isao pokupiti one potvrde od psihologa i pravnika u Preobrazensku, rekli su mu tamo da to vise ne treba. Jucer mu u Petrovoj kazu da nisu dobili nikakve nove informacije i da i dalje rade po "starom" i da treba sve sto pise na onom papiru...eto, pa sad ti znaj...

----------


## frka

Sneki, ovo što su ti mužu rekli u Petrovoj je totalna nebuloza - novi zakon je stupio na snagu i sasvim sigurno vam ne trebaju potvrde psihologa i pravnika! ne 100% nego 110%!!! slobodno im se nacrtaj u Petrovoj bez tih potvrda i ukoliko te počnu zafrkavati, samo reci da si provjerila u Ministarstvu zdravlja... 

stvarno ko da su s kruške pali!

----------


## Sneki41

Frka, hvala ti! Pokupio je on potvrde pa ih srecom imamo ak budu zezali ali fakat ih ne kuzim, proslo je vec "debelih" mjesec dana od objave novog zakona a oni - nista! Birokracija - klasika! Malo sam iscitavala taj zakon pa se u 13. Clanku stavak 5. spominje to savjetovanje al ja to nis ne kuzim jer sam za pravo totalna "truba"! Ne znam ni za onu potvrdu o zajednickoj adresi kod izvanbracnih partnera, frendica je prijavljena na jednoj adresi, njen dragi na drugoj zbog kredita za stan, u novom zakonu nisam nasla da to treba, samo potvrda o izvanbracnoj zajednici od javnog biljeznika. Ona ide u 9. mj. u IVF polikliniku i tamo to i dalje traze... Ma sve smotano a i ja sam se vise umorila od razmisljanja...  :Smile:

----------


## frka

savjetovanje je po novom zakonu obavezno samo ukoliko se radi o donaciji - ovi u Petrovoj nek si s tim potvrdama obrišu rit! borili smo se rukama i nogama da se ta odredba izbaci iz novog zakona i uspjeli u tome iako su je stanoviti dr-i (baš iz Petrove) zdušno podržavali. obveza P&P savjetovanja prije postupka ne postoji ni u kojoj drugoj zemlji i ministar je to, hvala Bogu, uzeo u obzir.

potvrda o zajedničkoj adresi parova u izvanbračnim zajednicama nije bila potrebna ni prema Milinovićevom zakonu - to znam 100% jer MM i ja nismo bili u braku i bili smo prijavljeni na različitim adresama (i još uvijek jesmo). samo se kod javnog bilježnika trebala potvrditi izjava da par živi u izvanbračnoj zajednici - adrese na koje su prijavljeni nisu bile bitne.

----------


## Sneki41

Ta potvrda o zaj. Adresi pise na onom papiru kaj se dobije i u Petrovoj i na IVF klinici, gledale smo i kod njih na web stranici, jos nisu promjenili "potrebnu dokumentaciju".... Al drbro, sad sam javila frendici da si ti uspjela bez toga pa "lakse dise"... Puno ti hvala frka...  :Smile:

----------


## frka

ja sam bila na VV-u, ali pravila su za sve ista. stari zakon nije zahtijevao prijavu na istoj adresi već samo kod javnog bilježnika ovjerenu izjavu da par živi u vanbračnoj zajednici. pa i supružnici iz raznih razloga mogu biti prijavljeni na različite adrese.

----------


## Sneki41

Hvala frka, sad smo bas frendica i ja pricale kako taman skupis sve uredne nalaze na hrpu, veselis se krenuti cvrste vjere da ces uspijeti a onda natezanje oko birokracije. Umijesto da nas puste da disemo u miru prije postupka, jos se uzrujavamo oko papirologije. Bas su...ah! Na forumu smo izgleda ostale ti i ja, ostatak suborkinja valjda jos odmara  :Smile: 
zrinkic, bili i ostale nase mamice gdje ste? Pisite nam malo kako ste da se veselimo s vama... Pusa svima...

----------


## žužy

Ženice,zna koja dal treba ponovno donesti sve papire za drugi ivf?od prvog je proslo taman 6 mj i kao vrijedi sve od prvog postupka.ja sam napravila nove nalaze briseva i pape,i kaj sad,opet odnesem sve skupa k njima dok pem,ili vrijedi ono sto je kod njih a ja da dođem bez ičega?baš se osječam ko tuka..

----------


## inada

žužy, ne moraš ništa nositi od papira, vrijede ti još oni stari. a pošto imaš nove briseve i papu ponesi i reci sestri. svi papiri su ti kod njih u košuljici

----------


## prava ovčica

Meni su isto rekli da ne treba ništa ponovo raditi, a dobila termin za 8 mjeseci, što znači
da će neki nalazi biti stari i po 10-ak mjeseci do godinu dana  :neznam: 
No ja ću svakako odraditi papu i briseve, za svoj mir..

----------


## inada

papa i brisevi vrijede 1 godinu, a svi ostali nalazi 2god. osim venčanog lista koji vrijedi 6 mjeseci. ja sam im prošli puta odnijela novi vjenčani list i rekla mi sestra da netreba. meni su svi papiri kod njih duže od godinu dana, i sad u 9 mj. im nosim samo papu i briseve. tako su mi rekli

----------


## žužy

fala puno na odgovoru! :Love: 
bila je i meni sestra rekla da mi kao sve vrijedi od prošli put samo nisam znala dal moram sve opet nositi.fb nemoram...a briseve sam isto napravila na svoju ruku,ipak sam bila trudna pa zgubila bebu u međuvremenu i htela sam znati da je sve čisto tamo dolje.i sad za oko 2tj idemo glet dal bude ovulacije i gremo u prirodni ivf,ak to odpada onda na listu za ljekove.

----------


## sanjalica82

Pozdrav. Nova sam ovdje i imam 30god, a suprug 39. Idemo prvi put na IVF i iskreno ne znamo u sto se upustamo.
Nakon 2 godine neuspjesne setnje kod doktora - imala sam HPV 16, zamolila sam doktoricu u petrovoj da me posalje dalje jer sam primijetila da ne mogu zanjet.Dolaskom kod profesora Radakovica  saznali smo da je problem u suprugu- spermiji su jako losi i to mi je rekao cim je dobio nalaz spermatograma u ruke.
Izvadjeni su svi nalazi (moji su svi u redu osim nalaza stitnjace i u dogovoru sa endokrinologom koristim terapiju i zadnji nalaz je ok, suprug sve ok) i predani su za postupak U 9mj- o boze, evo toga!!!.
Dobila sam hormone ali glavni problem je sto mi nitko nije nista objasnio nego su mi rekli da se obratim svom ginekologu. Dr. Strelec nista nije objasnio nego mi je samo dao shemu postupka, a sestra mi je samo dala hormone bez daljnjeg objasnjenja kako se koristi. 
Dodjem kod svog ginekologa a on u cudu me gleda...problem--aplikator za GONAL, jer se on s tim nije susretao, aplikator je kao za inzulin.Zadnju zenu je imao prosle godine za ivf ali tad je davanje injekcija bilo drugacije. cak je i on rekao da ce nazvat petrovu i pitat za postupak. 
Inace sam iz malog mjesta i doktori i sestre imaju rijedak kontakt sa osobama koje idu na ivf sto se tice davanja hormona.

----------


## inada

čudno mi je da ti strelec nije ništa objasnio, on je i moj doktor i sve lijepo doslovno mi nacrta, a za sestru da i ne pričam, od glavne na cefu koja ti daje lijekove do one druge sestre koja ti totalno sve objasni. no nema veze, s aplikatorima nemam ni ja iskustva, ali probaj naći na youtub.filmić, imaš cijeli prikaz davanja injekcija. a možda se javi i neka forumašica koja ima iskustva s aplikatorom

----------


## sanjalica82

moj doktor je radakovic, a kako ga nije bilo strelec ga je mijenjao.

----------


## žužy

draga sanjalica,žao mi je što ti nitko nije objasnio u vezi tih aplikatora.ja ti isto tako mogu reči da probaš na youtube,tako sam se ja snašla.meni su sve otprilike tamo objasnili ali u svemu tome nisam polovila pola toga pa sam se snalazila,najviše preko neta jer moja okolina nije imala pojma o tim stvarima,pa ni u ljekarni(nisu znali ni kakve igle moram kupiti).e sad ja sam koristila menopur,on se miješa pa sam morala kupiti posebne igle za to a druge za ubrizgavanje.i sama sam si davala.kaj se gonala tiče,nemrem ti pomoči,neznam kolko je to drugačije i o kakvim se aplikatorima radi.držim ti fige da si se do sad već snašla i da nebude problema.

----------


## sanjalica82

nasla sam filmic na youtube i sve je lijepo objasnjeno. hvala vam sto se tako susretljive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CRw3vf1oz4

----------


## žužy

eto vidiš!blaženi nam internet.

----------


## bili

Draga sanjalica i ja sam imala Gonal F, u početku sam se pripremala za miješanje (3 one tabletice u 1 injekciju jer se nisam imala namjeru pikati 3.puta) i davanje pikica barem pola sata (ja sam sve sama radila) a zadnju sam si dala ko profesionalac.  :Smile:  sve će biti ok ne brini. sretno! držimo palčeve  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Pozz curke...evo ja se malko odmorila od svog neuspjelog postupka i jedva čekam da saznam šta dalje...znam da je lista jako duga i to me najviše boli...ali izdržat ću nekak...Evo 17.9 idem na nove konzultacije....šta se tiče gonala i ja sam se sama pikala bez ikakvog problema...iako sam se pikala dva puta,radila sam dvije inekcije...bilo mi je jednostavnije....eto al sve je dobro prošlo iako mi je to bilo pri puta....zato samo hrabro i sretno..... :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*mary123*,isto tako i tebi-hrabro i sretno :Love: 
istina,najteže od svega je to čekanje na red..sve bi mi što prije a eto,nejde to samo tako nažalost ima nas puno.

----------


## milasova8

evo i mene nakon godišnjeg prvi dan na poslu :Smile: 
evo i ja sam dočekala rujan napokon..nekako me najviše strah tog pikanja,sve si mislim da idem u ambulantu da mi sestra pikne,ali opet kad čitam da sve to radite same bez problema-pa valda ću i ja uspjeti..
baš se nekako veselim i sva sam pozitivna.. :Smile: 
svima želim puno puno sreće

----------


## pilek

bok, curke evo i mene
ja sam odradila i hsg sve je ok,sad cekam spremicu i konzultacije 18.09. pa da vidimo kaj dalje,a prolaktin mi sad normalan  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Taman sam se ufurala u pozitivu i brojim dane al sad i mene "skaklja" to pikanje... Jel su to pikice ko one za davanje inzulina ili bas prave ko kad ti sestra kod doktora pikne ak te nekaj boli ( mene su lani patili bubrezni kamenci pa sam dobivala protiv bolova)?

----------


## Mary123

Hvala *žužy*...meni je prvu inekciju dala jedna medicinska sestra i svaka joj čas šta mi je pokazala...sve ostale sam si sama dala...imala sam samo jedan peh;bocnila sam se u žilicu pa mi bilo plavo tjedan dana...hehehe...al nije to ništa strašno...*milasova* drago mi je zbog tebe...eto dočekala ti i svoj rujan....*pilek* imamo termin dan razlike...baš šteta,valjda ćemo se uspjeti dogovoriti za kakvu kavicu...

----------


## amy2004

Hello cure evo i ja odbrojavam dane do prvih konzultacija 20.9
I dalje u meni vlada neki strah što će i kako biti.
Trenutno mi se miloin pitanja vrti po glavi i svaki dan istražujem i čitam što me čeka.
Svima vama želim sreću u postupcima i da vam dani što brže prođu dok čekate.

----------


## milasova8

sve smo se nekak mimoišle :Sad:   pilek 17, mary 18, ja 19, evo amy 20.. sneki još ranije 12.
šteta

----------


## pilek

a možemo mi dogovoriti jedan dan kada ste sve u gradu da se nademo..... nasli budemo jedan dan u ovoj nasoj avanturi

----------


## Sneki41

Curke, jesmo se bas "poslozile" u 9 dana... Cini mi se da je i Inada isto 12. 09. Bude "pala" neka kavica svakako, mi u Zg cemo se prilagoditi nasim suborkama "putnicama", kaj ne? Nekako cemo se organizirati  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

slažem se sa pilek....kad ćemo?*milasova* pilek je 18 a ja 17....ja sam prva onda za nove informacije i drugi postupak...a stavit će me na listu za godinu dana koje sam sreće....

----------


## sanjalica82

uspjela sam. sestra od opceg dr mi je pokazala i sama se sad pikam. nista ne boli jer se pikam u trbuh.

----------


## milasova8

pobrkala sam vas dvije  :Smile:  sorry...
vrlo rado bi kavicu-meni problem zbog posla od 9-17..u Zg sam tek u 18..uzela sam GO 19.9. tak da sam taj dan free
Mary baš me zanima kad će te staviti na listu..molim Boga da bude što prije

----------


## bili

> Taman sam se ufurala u pozitivu i brojim dane al sad i mene "skaklja" to pikanje... Jel su to pikice ko one za davanje inzulina ili bas prave ko kad ti sestra kod doktora pikne ak te nekaj boli ( mene su lani patili bubrezni kamenci pa sam dobivala protiv bolova)?


Pikice su male ko za davanje inzulina, ni ne vidiš ju  :Smile:  ja sam jedna od onih kojima je slabo već na putu za vađenje krvi a evo sve sam uspjela dati si sama.. Tu sam ako zatreba koji savjet  :Smile:  
Pusa svima i držimo palčeve za čim uspješnije konzultacije, odnosno u prijevodu čim manje liste čekanja..

----------


## žužy

baš mi fora ovaj redosljed,sam ne kužim kaj nas nisu stavili sve isti dan pa malo čavrljamo u čekaonici :Klap: 
evo ja još čekam gđu vješticu pa neznam točan dtm al sve mi se čini da pem najprije,a možda se i potrefi sa sneki.

----------


## milasova8

curke-meni taman 19.09.treba biti 3dc..ako bude sve po planu..e sad jel čekam M onu u listopadu ili odmah idem taj ciklus u rujnu? šta mislite...ja bi rađe listopad čekala...

----------


## žužy

ako imaš dog ivf u  list.,onda čekaš list.kad podižeš ljekove?

----------


## Sneki41

Milasova, nisi nas pobrkala, obje smo narucene 12-tog...  :Smile:  Joj, nikak docekati...a sto pitanja u glavi...  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Bili, bas si me utjesila... Radim u ustanovi gdje imamo ambulantu 24h al ima nas svakakvih, nebi htjela uopce da moram koju od sestara zicati da me pika, ma zapravo nekak bi to radje sama jer me zivcira stalno ispitivanje: "Jel ima kaj novo?" Ili ono: "Joj, jadna ti, IVF, pa to je strasno, ni ne znas kaj te ceka!" i slicne bedastoce (firma s puno "baba" na hrpi)... Vjesticu ocekujem 16. 9. ali narucena sam za postupak u listopadu, pretpostavljam da onda 12. 9. "obavim droktora, daju mi lijekove i cekam do vjestice u listopadu, bar sam si ja to tak "prevela"...

----------


## milasova8

> ako imaš dog ivf u  list.,onda čekaš list.kad podižeš ljekove?


19.09. sam naručena za lijekove, IVF u listopadu..iako ne kužim,dobit ću lijekove a da me nisu ni pogledali? malo sam mutava

----------


## žužy

ma bez brige budi,nisu ni mene,malo smo porazgovarali,dr mi objasnil ukratko,a sestra uširoko i napismeno..dobiš ljekove i sa sljedečom m u akciju.vidiš kak je to brzo došlo,i ja se nemrem sčekati!sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

> 19.09. sam naručena za lijekove, IVF u listopadu..iako ne kužim,dobit ću lijekove a da me nisu ni pogledali? malo sam mutava


Tog 19 ćeš doći tamo obaviti kratki razgovor sa doktorom pa se javiti sestri Ireni koja će pozvat jednu sestru koja će ti dati lijekove i onda će ti sestra Irena objasniti postupak pikanja....počet ćeš sa lijekovima drugi da ciklusa i 7 dan ciklusa ćeš doći na prvi uzv...bar sam ja tako...ma sve će ti objasniti sestra Irena...ak ti kaj bude nejasno,mi smo tu....al počet ćeš se pikati onda u 10.mj kad dobiješ m....i draga nisi mutava...sve mo to prošle,i sama sam se tako osjećala....ja nisam ni znala šta znači IVF a kamoli šta drugo..pa sam se i na kraju sama pikala...
*žužy* raspored nam je baš koma...hehehehe..mogli su nas baš staviti u jedan dan iako su svi doktori tamo svaki dan...

----------


## žužy

nebi bilo loše ni da se preselimo tam,bar dok ne ostvarimo svoje ciljeve :štrika:

----------


## milasova8

hvala vam svima :Smile:  
stvarno je brzo došlo...a sad- pozitivna jesam,svima kojima treba šaljem pozitivne vibrice i želim uspjeh i sreću :Smile:  i nadam se da se vidimo na kavici  :Smile:

----------


## sanjalica82

> 19.09. sam naručena za lijekove, IVF u listopadu..iako ne kužim,dobit ću lijekove a da me nisu ni pogledali? malo sam mutava


nista se ne boj...i ja sam nova u ovome...presli tjedan dobila lijekove, pa nakon par dana menga i vec je danas treci dan i sama se pikam..nista strasno..
dobit ces upute od sestre a imas i plan pikanja- bar ja imam kad 8 dan moram na UVZ. dalje ne znam sto me ceka.

----------


## amy2004

I ja bi volila da su nas stavili isti dan pa da se ispričamo os svemu i svačemu,da si malo vrijeme prikratimo.
A koliko se dugo čeka nalaz spermiograma?
I da li koja od vas zna koji tramvaj vozi od kolodvora do bolnice?

----------


## sanjalica82

> I ja bi volila da su nas stavili isti dan pa da se ispričamo os svemu i svačemu,da si malo vrijeme prikratimo.
> A koliko se dugo čeka nalaz spermiograma?
> I da li koja od vas zna koji tramvaj vozi od kolodvora do bolnice?


mi smo cekali nalaz par sati ali kako nismo iz zg poslali su nam postom i dobili smo ga za par dana. 
ide ti tramvaj 4 sa zeljeznickog i 8 sa autobusnog ali se u draskovicevoj presjeda na 4, 11 i 12.

----------


## bili

> Bili, bas si me utjesila... Radim u ustanovi gdje imamo ambulantu 24h al ima nas svakakvih, nebi htjela uopce da moram koju od sestara zicati da me pika, ma zapravo nekak bi to radje sama jer me zivcira stalno ispitivanje: "Jel ima kaj novo?" Ili ono: "Joj, jadna ti, IVF, pa to je strasno, ni ne znas kaj te ceka!" i slicne bedastoce (firma s puno "baba" na hrpi)... Vjesticu ocekujem 16. 9. ali narucena sam za postupak u listopadu, pretpostavljam da onda 12. 9. "obavim droktora, daju mi lijekove i cekam do vjestice u listopadu, bar sam si ja to tak "prevela"...


Ako sam nešto mrzila prije trudnoće a i još uvijek imam averziju svaki put kad netko postavi pitanja a to su: "Ima kaj novo kod vas?", "Kaj čekate s bebom?", ili kad čujem kako babe raspravljaju " Jooj jadni, znaš oni moji tamo neki rođaci morali su na umjetnu oplodnju...strašno ti je to.." i ako sam na nešto alergična onda je to izraz umjetna oplodnja kod nekog ko nema pojma o čemu uopće govori....
A jeste se lijepo poredale s datumima  :Smile:  Bit će posla u Petrovoj  :Smile:  jupiiiiii

----------


## amy2004

Joj i meni je to najgore pa kad netko tko nezna krene komentirati,a isto ta pitanja me ubijaju.
Najgore mi je kad krenu komentirati zašto idemo i tko zna čije će sjeme staviti.
Ja inače imam curicu od skoro 8.god i najprije su mi svi govorili svi što čekaš sa drugim,a sad zašto idete tim putem,budite sretni da imate jedno i dobro.
Neka bude posla u Petrovoj i neka svaka od nas uspije,sve ostalo je manje važno

----------


## Sneki41

Upravo tako Amy, ja imam vec "velikog" sina, cak su i njega donedavno "pilili" s tim kad ces dobiti bracu ili seku a sad je pocelo : "Znas ti kaj ti mamu ceka, joj jadna ona, pa nista nebu strasno ak ostanes jedinac...svasta se dogadja na tim oplodnjama... A on je vec tako "ufuran" s nama u sve to i beskrajno je nestrpljiv da krenemo da samo mahne rukom i veli im: "Nije to vasa briga...!" i ne "dozivljava" te spike! Pametnom - dosta! Ma samo da mi sve zajedno lijepo krenemo i da sve bude OK... Pozitiva...pozitiva...!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Tako jee drage moje samo pozitiva, najveća pljuska svima onima koji se upuštaju tamo gdje im nije mjesto će biti naš sjaj u očima, naša radost i ljubav koju ćemo širiti na svakom koraku kad uhvatimo svoje mrvice u ruke  :Smile:  Samo hrabro!!!!

----------


## kiki30

bok,cure.evo upadam (neznam dal mogu tu)ali imam jedno pitanje  :Smile: 
nakon 2.kiretaže dr. mi je predložio da mm ide u petrovu bolnicu na -morfologiju spermija ! rekao je da se to samo tamo radi,pa bi vas ja molila ako netko zna,kamo se točno moram naručiti?jel na odjel humane ili.? može i na pp .zahvaljujem
sretno svima !!

----------


## milasova8

> bok,cure.evo upadam (neznam dal mogu tu)ali imam jedno pitanje 
> nakon 2.kiretaže dr. mi je predložio da mm ide u petrovu bolnicu na -morfologiju spermija ! rekao je da se to samo tamo radi,pa bi vas ja molila ako netko zna,kamo se točno moram naručiti?jel na odjel humane ili.? može i na pp .zahvaljujem
> sretno svima !!


mora spermiogram napraviti-u Petrovoj na nalazu piše i morfologija između ostalog,dok u mnogim bolnicama nema tog parametra..
a sad,znam da se prije nije naručivalo-sad ne znam..to će ti bolje objasniti suborke koje su bile u takvoj situaciji ( mi smo sgram radili u poliklinici Vili-300 kn i isto je prikazana morfologija).
Kiki slobodno pitam ?-da li doktor sumnja na spontani zbog eventualno loše morfologije? jer moj dragi ima samo 2% morfološki ispravnih spermija...

----------


## kiki30

da,dr. sumnja u tu morfologiju-kao da to napravim pa da vidimo,jer do sad nismo.i neka vadim prolaktin.
pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje..

----------


## bili

Kiki mi kad smo radili spermiogram prošle godine, ja sam za svaki slučaj nazvala u laboratorij, sve su mi lijepo objasnili, ako se ne varam bitno je da se dođe između 7 - 9  sati bilo koji dan (ili 10 stvarno nisam sigurna sa uputnicom (uputnicu podiže kod svog doktora opće prakse). Uzorak se daje u laboratoriju koji se nalazi iza glavne zgrade, znači kad stojiš pred glavnim ulazom u bolnicu s lijeve strane zaobiđeš tu glavnu zgradu i dođeš do manje zgrade s malim vratima ( meni osobno neugledna i nikad ne bi rekla da se tamo nalaze laboratoriji) al piše na vratima i javite se odmah na prva vrata ravno kad uđete unutra. Nalaze dobivate isti dan nakon 14 sati ili možete dogovoriti da Vam ih pošalju poštom. Najsigurnije je da nazoveš na 01/4604-755. Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

[QUOTE=kiki30;2215264]da,dr. sumnja u tu morfologiju-kao da to napravim pa da vidimo,jer do sad nismo.i neka vadim prolaktin.
pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje..[/QUOTE

uf,fakat me strah sad :Sad:  već sam na par mjesta pročitala da morfologija zna izazvati takve komplikacije..ma joj

----------


## milasova8

kiki uglavnom,želim vam sreću sa nalazom.. jel tvoj dragi imao kakvu dijagnozu?

----------


## kiki30

bili,hvala na detaljnom opisu  :Smile: 
milasova,kod mm je spermiogram od teške olig. pa sve do sad zadnji put normoospermija-strašno varira.a joj,nisam te htjela prestrašit,oprosti..nego tako mi je dr.rekao.a vidjet ćemo..mislila sam i ja do Villi,ako je 300 kn pregled nije ni tako strašno,vidjet ćemo..hvala na odg.

----------


## milasova8

kiki,nisi me prestrašila,već sam prestrašena što se morfologije tiče..i nije mi jasno kako dosta klinika nema u nalazu morfologiju a tako je bitna..
dosta sam proučavala morfologiju spermija,tj.čitala o tome i moram priznati da naša dijagnoza nije baš ohrabrujuća..ma joj,bolje da više ne proučavam jer se samo bediram.a doktori ti samo kažu,ma ne brini ti si mlada uspjet ćete nije kod vas tako strašno..ma joj..a nitko ti neće reć šta bi mogao napravit da popravi nalaz..ma joj :Sad:  i milijon puta do sad sam napisala ma jo..

U Viliju radi biolog iz Petrove pa je nalaz gotovo identičan..
draga ,želim ti sreću u svakom slučaju..javi kako je prošlo,baš me zanima..

----------


## milasova8

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58194-D...ht=morfologija

evo i link za morfologiju i DNA fragmentaciju spermija pa bi možda bilo dobro da i to napravi..ne znam..

----------


## sanjalica82

moj savjet ti je da narucis dragog. mi cim smo saznali da muz mora vadit spermatogram otisli smo tamo i upisali se jer ima lista cekanja. uzorci se uzimaju od 7-9 (najcesce oko 7 -8) i nalaz je bio drugi dan oko 14h, ali su nam ga poslali postom jer smo ih zamolili. 
laboratorij je tamo ako si ikad nosila za briseve ali odmah od stubista ravno cim se popnes stepenicama. labos je zgrada odmah iza glavne. pise na ploci mikrobioloski laboratorij

----------


## wanna be mommy

evo da se i ja ovdje javim...ja sam 12.09. naručena u Petrovu na konzultacije, da vidimo kako ćemo dalje... da li oni odlučuju o postupku ili ja mogu reći svoje mišljenje?

----------


## sanjalica82

oni ti mogu dati svoje misljenje ako imas vise opcija, a naravno da i ti mos reci svoje. sve ovisi o dr i o nalazima. oni ce ti preporuciti najbolje.

----------


## Sneki41

[QUOTE=milasova8;2215293]


> da,dr. sumnja u tu morfologiju-kao da to napravim pa da vidimo,jer do sad nismo.i neka vadim prolaktin.
> pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje..[/QUOTE
> 
> uf,fakat me strah sad već sam na par mjesta pročitala da morfologija zna izazvati takve komplikacije..ma joj


milasova8, ne tako razmisljati, ne se bojati... Jos malo i kreces...nemoj sad razmisljati ni o cemu nego da ce sve biti OK! Koliko ono jos dana? Ti 14, ja 7... kako vrijeme leti...jos malo i evo nas u Petrovoj....  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

stvarno sam pozitivna i ne opterecujem se previse negativnim mislima,ali kad procitam ovako nesto vezano za nasu dijagnozu uhvati me strah..nadam seda ce me proc jer moram bistra u postupak..
Hvala vam drage moje,znam da ce bit ok..
Jos dva tjedna a ti jos tjedan dana :Smile:  odbrojavamo lagano

----------


## loorna31

pozdrav svim trudilicama odmah na početku i od srca vam želim da što prije budete trudnice 
imam pitanje tj. možda malo više pitanja. nova sam na forumu a i nova sam što se tiče MPO. nakon 2,5 godine pokušavanja odlučili smo krenuti dalje. zanima me koliko se čeka u petrovoj za inseminaciju? na koji broj se uopće zove na konzultacije. puno vam hvala svima na bilo kojem odgovoru.

----------


## strategija

Petrovke moje drage, iako sam svoju sreću pronašla na drugom mjestu još se uvijek osjećam da tu pripadam :Smile:  U Petrovoj je stanje takvo kakvo je i nažalost samo jednoj od vas ću (nadam se) moći malo skratiti čekanje. Za koji mjesec se sada upisuje za postupak? Mene čeka termin u veljači 2013 a neće mi trebati pa ako se to može neka se javi tko hoće da mu ustupim svoje mjesto. 
Svima puno vibrica šaljem i da brzo sve budete trbušaste!

----------


## sanjalica82

uskoro krecem na aspiraciju pa me zanima dali mm treba uputnicu za davanje sperme?

----------


## Inesz

ne treba uputnica za muža, to sve ide na tvoju uputnicu

----------


## bili

Sanjalica82, ako se ja dobro sjećam netreba, ali sve će ti sestra tamo objasniti na zadnjem ultrazvuku (što uzeti sa sobom, kad doći). Kad dođete ujutro ti ideš u sobu da se pripremiš a dragi dobije jedan papir s kojim ide u laboratorij.  Sretno!!

----------


## milasova8

strategija!! da i ovdje  :Klap:  na dva mala srčeka  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sneki41

> Sanjalica82, ako se ja dobro sjećam netreba, ali sve će ti sestra tamo objasniti na zadnjem ultrazvuku (što uzeti sa sobom, kad doći). Kad dođete ujutro ti ideš u sobu da se pripremiš a dragi dobije jedan papir s kojim ide u laboratorij.  Sretno!!


Bili, kako to izgleda - "...ti ides u sobu da se pripremis..."? Kaj ti "rade"  :Smile:

----------


## sanjalica82

hvala vam na odg..i mene zanima ta priprema...

----------


## bili

Ma niiišta, tam se presvučeš ( spavačica, ogrtač, čarape, papuče), ostaviš stvari,zauzmeš si jedan krevet upoznaš s drugim curama koje isto čekaju jer je to velika soba, popričaš s njima da si skratite vrijeme, tješite se, hrabrite, razmjenjujete iskustva i čekate da sestra Irena veli:"Krećemo"  :Smile:  i onda krenete na 1.kat s njom i opet tamo malo u hodnniku čekate, brbljate i opuštate se i čekate na red ako vas je više za aspiraciju :Smile:  Mi smo bile 3 za aspiraciju taj dan pa smo si lijepo kratile vrijeme, baš nam je bilo ok, s obzirom da sam ja bila 1.puta a cure 2. i 3. prepričavale su mi svoja iskustva vezana za cijeli postupak, transfer, mirovanje i dr. Kad je gotovo, sestra Irena vas vozi natrag u tu sobu i tamo odmarate cca 2 sata. Nas je na kraju sve skupa bilo mislim oko 7 ili 8 u sobi. 3 aspiracije, 3 transfera i još 2 žene koje su bile u dnevnoj bolnici i čekale na pregled i obradu. Sve u svemu pravi mali babinjak.  :Smile:  Imate unutra wc, umivaonik ukoliko se želite osvježiti malo.i to je to  :Smile: 
Strategija  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

QUOTE=loorna31;2218750]pozdrav svim trudilicama odmah na početku i od srca vam želim da što prije budete trudnice 
imam pitanje tj. možda malo više pitanja. nova sam na forumu a i nova sam što se tiče MPO. nakon 2,5 godine pokušavanja odlučili smo krenuti dalje. zanima me koliko se čeka u petrovoj za inseminaciju? na koji broj se uopće zove na konzultacije. puno vam hvala svima na bilo kojem odgovoru.[/QUOTE]

*loorna31*,dobro nam došla i još brže nam otišla na trudnice :Love: 
da ti ukratko odg.,nazoveš broj 014604723 od 12 do 14(nemoj se obeshrabriti ako ne dobiješ od prve).sestri ukratko rečeš da bi se naručila na pregled i konzultacije.ako znaš več kod koga želiš iči onda ćeš dobiti prvi slobodni njegov termin,ako ti je svejedno onda će ti sestra reči kad i kome ideš.za čekanje je teško reči,sve ovisi o tom prvom razgovoru i dr odluci za dalje(ovisno o vašoj dijagnozi).ako imaš kakve nalaze od prije ponesi,vole kad dođeš pripremljen.sretno!

----------


## loorna31

*loorna31*,dobro nam došla i još brže nam otišla na trudnice :Love: 
da ti ukratko odg.,nazoveš broj 014604723 od 12 do 14(nemoj se obeshrabriti ako ne dobiješ od prve).sestri ukratko rečeš da bi se naručila na pregled i konzultacije.ako znaš več kod koga želiš iči onda ćeš dobiti prvi slobodni njegov termin,ako ti je svejedno onda će ti sestra reči kad i kome ideš.za čekanje je teško reči,sve ovisi o tom prvom razgovoru i dr odluci za dalje(ovisno o vašoj dijagnozi).ako imaš kakve nalaze od prije ponesi,vole kad dođeš pripremljen.sretno![/QUOTE]
hvala ti najljepša na odgovoru. nisam ga prije vidjela pa nisam niti nazvala broj. sutra zovem. hvala ti i na ljepim željama

----------


## Sneki41

Bili, hvala ti na opsirnom pojasnjenju, divna si, sad mi je "lakse"... Ma muljam, tjesim se, nije mi lakse ali bar znam kako to izgleda kad ti napise netko "iz prve ruke".  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

cure moje, mene jutros uhvatila panika...sutra idem u Petrovu na konzultacije, i prva pomisao kad sam se probudila, šta ako me odbiju za bilo kakav postupak obzirom da sam prošle godine prirodno ostala trudna?  :Shock:  pa neznam šta ću napraviti, umrijet ću od tuge. ruku na srce, nisam baš u cvijetu mladosti da mogu čekati još koju godinu da se samo "uhvati".

----------


## milasova8

Ma nece te odbiti,ne vjerujem.. Bit ce sve ok,ne brini
Ima vas dosta sutra gore pa svima zelim srecu i nadam se podrobnom izvjestaju- da zbam sta me ceka :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

milasova8, nadam se da je tako, a izvještaj podnosim čim se vratim

----------


## bili

Svima koji idu sutra u Petrovu želim puno sreće, wonna be mommy nmoj se brinuti neće te odbiti..samo pozitivno misli....sve će biti u redu  :Smile:  javi se kad budeš u prilici... Palčevi gore za sve moje suborke  :Smile:  Pusaaaaaa

----------


## Sneki41

> cure moje, mene jutros uhvatila panika...sutra idem u Petrovu na konzultacije, i prva pomisao kad sam se probudila, šta ako me odbiju za bilo kakav postupak obzirom da sam prošle godine prirodno ostala trudna?  pa neznam šta ću napraviti, umrijet ću od tuge. ruku na srce, nisam baš u cvijetu mladosti da mogu čekati još koju godinu da se samo "uhvati".


Ne tako razmisljati! Kuzim da si u strahu, i ja sam ali ako cemo vec u startu krenuti s negativnim mislima, nema nam pomoci! I ja idem sutra u Petrovu...ima nas, biti ce sve dobro samo treba pozitivno razmisljati. Zasto bi te odbili? Polako, prvo pricekaj sto ce doktor reci...

Milasova8, draga i ti "sitno brojis"  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

*Sneki41,* , imaš pravo! na kraju krajeva, bolje im je da ni ne pomisle da me odbiju, u stanju sam im svašta reći  :oklagija: 
ti si već u postupku ili konzultacije? nisam u toku, pa se unaprijed ispričavam

----------


## Sneki41

Hvala Bili, nadam se da cemo pomalo sve "tvojim stopama"! Pusa!

----------


## Sneki41

> *Sneki41,* , imaš pravo! na kraju krajeva, bolje im je da ni ne pomisle da me odbiju, u stanju sam im svašta reći 
> ti si već u postupku ili konzultacije? nisam u toku, pa se unaprijed ispričavam


Sutra idem po lijekove a u 10. mj bi trebala u postupak... "Sarafi" me strah od jucer al ne dam se!!! Pozitiva lalala, pozitiva lalala...  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

nema straha drage moje,napokon smo dočekali ono što smo željele..ja sam toliko uzbuđena,ali ono pozitivno, da mi ne pada na pamet biti u strahu..
ovo sam čekala dobrih 7 mjeseci-tako da..hrabro!!

Sneki i od tebe hoću izvještaj :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

uzbuđenje je i kod mene prisutno (nažalost i ono negativno, ali to sam ja) a i kod MM (siroti on), vidi da sam ja našpanana, pa se i on zarazio  :Laughing: 
sva sreća da je kod nas ON taj koji ne dozvoljava da se padne u bed nakon svake vještice, inače ja svaki mjesec  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## žužy

Evo mojih novosti,danas bila na ultr. Ciste nema a bome nema ni neki bitni folikul.našli jednog jedinog od 9,5mm(za usporedbu s prošlim mj. bil je 17,5 na 9dc)endometrij je 6,5.u četvrtak idemo ponovno pa ako dobro naraste za vikend imamo prirodni ivf.inače,na redu za ljekove smo u ožujku.sretno sutra svim curkama! :Kiss:

----------


## wanna be mommy

ja zaboravila u koju zgradu moram ići sutra?  :Shock:  rekla mi je sestra, i ja zaboravila, danas sam totalno luda. help!!! dakle na konzultacije za mpo

----------


## Sneki41

Glavni ulaz u bolnicu pa lijevo gdje je humana reprodukcija, tako sam bar ja isla prvi put... Najbolje da pitas na porti pa ce te uputiti... Bez panike...polako, sve ce biti OK! Sutra se mozda vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> Evo mojih novosti,danas bila na ultr. Ciste nema a bome nema ni neki bitni folikul.našli jednog jedinog od 9,5mm(za usporedbu s prošlim mj. bil je 17,5 na 9dc)endometrij je 6,5.u četvrtak idemo ponovno pa ako dobro naraste za vikend imamo prirodni ivf.inače,na redu za ljekove smo u ožujku.sretno sutra svim curkama!


Hvala žužy, a mi drzimo fige tebi za cetvrtak!

----------


## wanna be mommy

*Sneki41*, hvala ti, srce si  :Klap:  ja sam u 10,30 naručena

----------


## Sneki41

> *Sneki41*, hvala ti, srce si  ja sam u 10,30 naručena


A ja u 10h; onda se svakako vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Bumo skup čekale red

----------


## Sneki41

Drage moje, evo ja dodjoh iz Petrove s Gonalima F : 2,3,4-ti dan ciklusa po 3 ampule, 5,6 i 7. dan po 2 ampule... I Ovitrelle (jel to "stoperica")... Kako vam se cini to sve skupa? Tresla sam se tamo ko "siba na vjetru", sad me malo popustilo  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Sneki41, Tako sam i ja imala Gonale,onda ti ih produljuju do trenutka kad su js spremne za aspiraciju odnosno do trenutka kad trebaš primiti štopericu i Da, Ovitrelle je štoperica.  
8. dan ti je prvi ultrazvuk? Rekla ti je sestra tamo da se javiš kad kreneš, odnosno da javiš koji dan ti pada prvi ultrazvuk? Pretpostavljam da si dobila hrpu Gonala  :Smile:  
Sad čekaš vješticu pa da kreneš???????

----------


## wanna be mommy

evo i ja se vratila iz Petrove! početkom godine po lijekove, IVF u 02/2013...

----------


## bili

Draga i veljača će brzo doći a do onda tko zna...  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

i ja se tako tješim...tko zna kakve planove onaj gore ima za sve nas...

----------


## milasova8

sneki , wanna be mommy-čestitam..

sneki sretno sa pikanjem..
jesi dugo čekala? koja je procedura? opiši mi malo

----------


## strategija

Wanna be mommy danas si prvi put bila na konzultacijama koliko sam skužila? Ja sam termin za 02/13 dobila u 05/12. Ajde drago mi je da se lista ne produžuje nego smanjuje. Sretno, brzo će to!

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki41, Tako sam i ja imala Gonale,onda ti ih produljuju do trenutka kad su js spremne za aspiraciju odnosno do trenutka kad trebaš primiti štopericu i Da, Ovitrelle je štoperica.  
> 8. dan ti je prvi ultrazvuk? Rekla ti je sestra tamo da se javiš kad kreneš, odnosno da javiš koji dan ti pada prvi ultrazvuk? Pretpostavljam da si dobila hrpu Gonala  
> Sad čekaš vješticu pa da kreneš???????


Bas tako kako velis Bili, od drugog dana pikanje, 8. dan ultrazvuk. Za prvi put cu ici tamo da mi daju pikicu a onda cu se probati "natrenirati" da se pikam sama. Dobila sam 2 kutije Gonala F i kutiju Ovitrell-a. Bila sam u cudu jer je zena prije mene (garant 10 gadina mladja) pokupila "punu vrecicu" a ja "samo" 3 kutije  :Smile:  Sad cekam vjesticu ali onu u 10. mjesecu (prva ce me "zaskociti" za koji dan)...

----------


## Sneki41

> sneki , wanna be mommy-čestitam..
> 
> sneki sretno sa pikanjem..
> jesi dugo čekala? koja je procedura? opiši mi malo


Hvala draga, mozda cemo skupa, i ja sam u postupku u 10. mj.
Procedura je jednostavna-dodjes na salter, sestra pita jesi prvi put, provjeri jel imas sve "papire", pricekas da te dr. zovne (kod dr. Streleca sam), on ti onda sve objasni, sta ne kuzis pitas (ja sam si unaprijed "pripremila" 100 pitanja u glavi ali na kraju mi je sve tak fino objasnio da nisam imala sta pitati)... Napisao mi je terapiju, popunio papire i natrag na salter; tamo ti sestra objasni gdje ides po lijekove (odmah desno pa "na pult"), tamo je bila sestra Irena, ona opet ispuni (koliko si visoka, teska, jesi imala kakve operacije, hoces se sama pikati ili dolaziti u 17h svaki dan), dodje druga sestra koja ti da lijekove i "plan pikanja"; uzmes ih, potpises i - brisi kuci "na cekanje"  :Smile:  Ja sam mislila da ce to biti bogznasta danas, jedva sam sinoc zaspala a kad ono -sve 5! Eto, nis strasno draga, budi bez ikakve brige, sad cekamo tvoj "izvjestaj"...
Mi s foruma bi trebale imati neki "znak raspoznavanja", danas nas je bilo vise tamo ali medju svim tim zenama kako bi se i "prepoznale"...  :Smile: )

----------


## wanna be mommy

Strategija, da....na konzultacije sam išla, pa je dr Strelec rekao da nemamo kaj čekati i istraživati vec da krenemo. Iskreno, mislila sam da ću termin dobiti sredinom iduce godine tak da mi je ovo bilo iznenadjenje.
Sneki, imaš pravo, danas nas je dosta bilo gore a neznamo se...

----------


## bili

> Bas tako kako velis Bili, od drugog dana pikanje, 8. dan ultrazvuk. Za prvi put cu ici tamo da mi daju pikicu a onda cu se probati "natrenirati" da se pikam sama. Dobila sam 2 kutije Gonala F i kutiju Ovitrell-a. Bila sam u cudu jer je zena prije mene (garant 10 gadina mladja) pokupila "punu vrecicu" a ja "samo" 3 kutije  Sad cekam vjesticu ali onu u 10. mjesecu (prva ce me "zaskociti" za koji dan)...


Kako to misliš 2 kutije Gonala ako ti za prvi puta trebaju 3?? ja sam dobila cijelu ljekarnu, u svakoj kutiji je - jedan pribor: injekcija, 1 ampula, 2 igle. Pitaj obavezno kad dođeš tamo, ja mislim da sam sveukupno dobila oko 20-25 kutija samo Gonala (ne sjećam se više).

----------


## milasova8

Sneki,hvala ti- sad bar znam sta me ceka..
Moglr bi skupa bit,jer ja isto trebam dobit M za par dana..

----------


## bili

Joooj kako to vrijeme letiii...Milasova sjećam se početkom 5. mjeseca kad ssam se žalila na simptome vještice prije nego sam vadila betu ti si me tješila da su to simptomi trudnoće  :Smile:  Jedva čekam da se veselimo i tvojoj visokoj beti  :Smile:

----------


## clover

> Kako to misliš 2 kutije Gonala ako ti za prvi puta trebaju 3?? ja sam dobila cijelu ljekarnu, u svakoj kutiji je - jedan pribor: injekcija, 1 ampula, 2 igle. Pitaj obavezno kad dođeš tamo, ja mislim da sam sveukupno dobila oko 20-25 kutija samo Gonala (ne sjećam se više).


nema više igla..jeeej...sad je to inekcija ko ona koju koriste ljudi koji imaju dijabetes....

----------


## Sneki41

> Kako to misliš 2 kutije Gonala ako ti za prvi puta trebaju 3?? ja sam dobila cijelu ljekarnu, u svakoj kutiji je - jedan pribor: injekcija, 1 ampula, 2 igle. Pitaj obavezno kad dođeš tamo, ja mislim da sam sveukupno dobila oko 20-25 kutija samo Gonala (ne sjećam se više).


Ma to su 2 velike kutije, nisam ni otvarala od straha kak to unutra izgleda, samo sam vidjela onu "stopericu" (ne izgleda mi privlacno) ali mislim da je u jednoj 14 a u drugoj 7 komada... A po onom "rasporedu"  pikanja taman mi treba 21. Kad dodjem doma pogledati cu tocno kaj pise gore i malo "raskopati" kutiju pa cu vam tocno reci. Ako je to ko za inzulin ko sto Clover kaze onda smo "na konju"...to stvarno nije nikakav problem!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Bili,draga..imas pravo..koda je jucer bilo kadsam pretila tvoj postupak i skupa s tobom cekala btu..

Hvala ti na najljepsim mogucim zeljama i na podrsci :Smile:  nadam se da necu razocarat..

Sneki hvaa na.opisu..sad znam sta me ceka :Smile:

----------


## bili

> Ma to su 2 velike kutije, nisam ni otvarala od straha kak to unutra izgleda, samo sam vidjela onu "stopericu" (ne izgleda mi privlacno) ali mislim da je u jednoj 14 a u drugoj 7 komada... A po onom "rasporedu"  pikanja taman mi treba 21. Kad dodjem doma pogledati cu tocno kaj pise gore i malo "raskopati" kutiju pa cu vam tocno reci. Ako je to ko za inzulin ko sto Clover kaze onda smo "na konju"...to stvarno nije nikakav problem!


aaa onda je to drugačije pakiranje nego što sam ja imala  :Smile:  maaaalaa je pikica, ko vlas tanka ni ne vidiš ju  :Smile:  bar je kod mene bila takva.
aka

----------


## Sneki41

> aaa onda je to drugačije pakiranje nego što sam ja imala  maaaalaa je pikica, ko vlas tanka ni ne vidiš ju  bar je kod mene bila takva.
> aka


 evo ovako piše na kutijama:

 Gonal F 450 IU/0.75ml otopina za injekciju u napunjenoj brizgalici
 -1 uložak u napunjenoj brizgalici
 -7 igala za primjenu lijeka

 Gonal F 900 IU/0.1.5ml  otopina za injekciju u napunjenoj brizgalici
 -1 uložak u napunjenoj brizgalici
 -14 igala za primjenu lijeka

Sad jedino ne kuzim koju kutiju prvu koristim, dobro da sam rekla da cu za prvu rundu ici tamo na pikanje. Bas sam "truba"!  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

pozdrav cure,
drago mi je da je i petrova konačno krenula. pls kad krenete s postupcoma, javite se na odbrojavanje (mislim, možete vi i prije  :Smile: ).

ja sam koristila gonal f pen o kojem pričate u oba postupka. prvi put je bio mehanički pen, drugi put digitalni (nešto najnovije), ali princip je skoro isti. u odnosu na ampule, ovo je pjesma (morala sam koristiti par ampula jer mi je falilo).

ovo je video o korištenju pena, meni je pomogao, a slobodno pitajte ako trebate pomoć 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxB8C...eature=related

----------


## inada

> Bas tako kako velis Bili, od drugog dana pikanje, 8. dan ultrazvuk. Za prvi put cu ici tamo da mi daju pikicu a onda cu se probati "natrenirati" da se pikam sama. Dobila sam 2 kutije Gonala F i kutiju Ovitrell-a. Bila sam u cudu jer je zena prije mene (garant 10 gadina mladja) pokupila "punu vrecicu" a ja "samo" 3 kutije  Sad cekam vjesticu ali onu u 10. mjesecu (prva ce me "zaskociti" za koji dan)...


ha ha sneki jel ta žena možda imala bijelu papirnatu vrečicu, ako je onda sam to bila ja, negdje između 10 i 10,30.

----------


## Sneki41

Moze biti, Inada draga ako imas dugu kosu, to je to!  :Smile:  Bila sam bas u cudu; vec sam si mislila - dr. vidio moje godine pa mi dao malo jer racuna da od toga i tak nebu nis (cisto da me ne uvrijedi)  :Smile:

----------


## bili

AAA to je sve drugačije nego kod mene  :Smile:  sretno pikaliceeee  :Smile:

----------


## inada

da duga kosa povezana u rep. eto kako se sretnemo :Smile: 
nisi dobila malo lijekova i ja imam dvije kutije gonala, samo što sam još dobila i decapeptyl pa je izgledalo da imam puno.

----------


## Sneki41

> AAA to je sve drugačije nego kod mene  sretno pikaliceeee


Hvala Bili, nadam se da i ovi imaju isti "krajnji efekt" ko i oni koje si ti koristila  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> da duga kosa povezana u rep. eto kako se sretnemo
> nisi dobila malo lijekova i ja imam dvije kutije gonala, samo što sam još dobila i decapeptyl pa je izgledalo da imam puno.



Ma zezam se, al kad je sestra stavila na stol moje gonale nakon tvoje "pune vrecice" mislila sam ju pitati jel sto zaboravila  :Smile:  a kad ono, u te 2 kutije ima svasta...  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Pozz curke....drago mi je da ste napokon dobile i svoje pikice....sada samo hrabro...evo mene u ponedjeljak k vama u petrovu i da vidimo šta će meni moj doktro reći...hoću li ja biti te sreće da dobijem termn u 2-3 mj kao *wanna be mommy* ili će me staviti tek u 5-6 mjesecu....grrr.

----------


## Sneki41

Mary123, drzimo fige za veljacu, ozujak...  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Mary123,  nadam se da ćeš dobiti termin i prije mene, ako ne ,zajedno ćemo u veljači u postupak! Tko zna, možda nam neće ni trebati, čuda se događaju...

----------


## milasova8

Mary,navijam da budes u postupku za najvise pola godine- ako do tad ne ostanes trudna..sve vise je spontanuh trudnoca na forumu,pa eto..mozda nas i ti iznenadis...

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima!
ja sam totalni početnik  na ovu temu i iskreno, imam u glavi tisuću pitanja!
tek sam prošli tjedan bila na prvom pregledu u Petrovoj - doduše, nije baš bio pregled već kratki razgovor na kojem mi je rečeno da napravim CB - to sam napravila nakon 2 dana i da kad dođu nalazi, HSG rentgenski?
prvi pregled i CB su bili super, odnosno svi su jako simpa, ali si nekak mislim da bi ipak trebali malo više govoriti jer kad dođe prvi puta ne znaš di si ni kaj si...
obavljeni hormoni, spermiogram... - to je sve super.
doktor je bio jako simpa, ali nije baš pogledal "povijest bolesti", pa si nekak mislim zakaj nije, ali možda je to tehnika - krenuti od nule ko da nikaj ne postoji od prije.. ili?
pital me doktor kaj sam tak dugo čekala da dođem - 32godine i pital me jesam u braku - nisam, pa me samo pital jel mi onda dečko dobar  
i to mi je onda dalo za ideju da se ne moram udavati za MPO, pa onda čitam novi zakon u kojem piše da se mora biti u nekoj vrsti braka i sad ne znam ni sama jel se mora ili ne mora? 
uglavnom, nemam pojma kaj me čeka i frka me, pa vjerujem da ću kako će vrijeme ići imati 100 možda bedastih pitanja.
vele da j HSG jako boli?
u svakom slučaju, sad cca mjesec dana čekanja na CB nalaze i onda dalje...
i nemam pojma kaj me dalje čeka. Ako mi nalazi cb budu ok i ako će biti ok ili ne ok HSG kaj dalje? Ako uđemo u postupak, odnosno koliko se otprilike čeka? I na osnovu čega oni odluče da jesmo za postupak? Možda je to glupo pitanje, ali kaj ako nam kažu ko kaj sam slušala od svoje doktorice, pa probajte još malo??
Ne znam jel sam na pravom mjestu, ali krenula sam u Petrovu, pa valjda jesam  :Smile: 
Pozdrav!

----------


## žužy

Ola Petrovke,vidim da nas je sve više aktivnih!kod mene danas ima pomaka,veli dr da na desnom jajniku raste folikul koji bi mogao biti onaj pravi.sutra idemo ponovo,pa ćemo vidjet dalje. :Kiss:

----------


## wanna be mommy

*Ftičica*, dobro došla prije svega! svi mi imamo tisuću pitanja u glavi, ali sva sreća došla si na pravo mjesto  :Smile:  jer ovdje možeš pronaći odgovore na sva pitanja, samo malo istražuj po temama. 
Ono što ti mogu reći iz iskustva da HSG ne boli ako je sve ok, nije da je baš ugodno ali ne boli. Ukoliko su začepljeni jajovodi može malo boliti, sve ovisi koliki ti je prag boli. meni je iskreno prag boli 0, a kiretažu sam imala "na živo" i preživjela.

*žužy*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sneki41

> Ola Petrovke,vidim da nas je sve više aktivnih!kod mene danas ima pomaka,veli dr da na desnom jajniku raste folikul koji bi mogao biti onaj pravi.sutra idemo ponovo,pa ćemo vidjet dalje.


žužy, super vijesti! Drzimo fige!

----------


## Sneki41

Pticice dobrodosla,na pravom si mjestu!  Nemoj brinuti da ce ti reci da jos malo cekas cim ti je doktor rekao sto si do sada cekala. Nebi te slali da obavis sve te pretrage da ne "racunaju na tebe". Obavi ti sve pretrage, naruci se na konzultacije(to ne znam koliko se ceka, navodno ovisi o doktoru), onda ce ti dr. pazljivije pregledati nalaze i staviti ta na listu za postupak. Ta lista, kao sto vidis kod cura koje pisu je sad veljaca/ozujak 2013. Znam da to zvuci duuugo (ja sam se narucila u 3. 2012. za 10. 2012.) ali ide vrijeme... Imati ces jos 1000 pitanja al tu su nase suborkinje koje sve znaju jer nazalost imaju veliki staz u ovome i sve ce ti objasniti do detalja, samo pitaj. Sto se tice braka, nije se potrebno prisilno udavati/zeniti zbog MPO-a. Jednostavno ti i dragi  odete kod javnog biljeznika i tamo potpisete izjavu da zivite u izvanbracnoj zajednici. I to je to! Najvaznije je da se opustis, da ne razbijas glavu nepotrebno, "odradis" pretrage i sve ce biti OK. U svemu ovome najbitnije je biti pozitivan i nikad se ne prestati nadati... Eto, to ti je ukratko to za pocetak price...  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Fricice, sorry...krivo sam te "oslovila", pobjeglo mi "P"  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

[SUP[/SUP]


> Fricice, sorry...krivo sam te "oslovila", pobjeglo mi "P"


Sad  mi je pobjeglo "r", danas ocito nisam bas "svoja"...vise ne pisem dok se  ne "zbrojim"  :Laughing:

----------


## wanna be mommy

*Sneki41*, nije za zamjeriti, takav je dan  :Smile: 
ja sam ko pijana danas, em me tlak ždere, a ovo vrijeme mi je samo za dekicu i filmić s MM (pa onda malo akcije, haha)

----------


## bili

Curke sad kad je takvo vrijeme vani, to je najbolje za "kućne poslove".  :Smile:  Stisnut se ispod dekice i ....hmmmmm  :Smile:  (Nemojte mi zamjeriti jer sam već 6 mjeseci u apsitnenciji  :Crying or Very sad: ).
Ftičice dobro nam došla! Ne brini doktori su kratki i jasni i rade svoj posao sjajno, samo se opusti i prepusti. i nemoj se iznenaditi ako te uopće ne pregledaju do 1. ultrazvuka u postupku. Nakon što smo odradili prve konzultacije sa svim nalazima u 11/2011, u IVF postupak smo ušli u 4. mjesecu ove godine. Koliko znam lista čekanja za IVF postupak se malo produljila, ali o tome nemoj sad razmišljati, skupi ti prvo sve nalaze i korak po korak. Ukoliko te bilo što zanima slobodno ih sve pitaš (doktore mislim) i oni će ti objasniti, a i nas ovdje nemoj se ustručavati. Zato smo tu, jedna za drugu.
HSG ni mene nije bolio ni malo, tako da nemoj brinuti. Kad obaviš sve pretrage i dođeš ponovo u Petrovu, doktor će ti na temelju svih nalaza zajedno predložiti u koju vrstu postupka krećete. 
Samo polako i pozitivno!!! I za bilo kakvo pitanje, pa makar ti se činilo najbedastije na svijetu postavi ga ovdje sve smo mi krenule od nule i znamo kako je to.

----------


## žužy

Evo obavila danas 3. ultr. Zgleda da je dobro,neznam mjere folikula al kolko sam škicnula ima ih par,to je dobro.sutra opet.malo se bojim da ne pukne prije vremena..

----------


## bili

> Evo obavila danas 3. ultr. Zgleda da je dobro,neznam mjere folikula al kolko sam škicnula ima ih par,to je dobro.sutra opet.malo se bojim da ne pukne prije vremena..


Žužy neće puknuti ne briniiii, držimo palčeve da su baš ti "dobitni". Uz tebe smo  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Hvala bili  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Ftičice-najbolja stvar što si napravila je registracija na ovaj forum- ja sam tu naučila jaaako puno o cijeloj ovoj priči..Rode su me educirale i hvala im na tome..
Sada u prikupljanje nalaza, pa na konzultacije i stave te na listu za lijekove(postupak) i čekaš..
Bit će sve ok,ne brini..za nejasnoće-tu smo..

Žužy-lijepo to tebi ide. evo malo ~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## Ftičica

hvala vam svima kaj ste odgovorile, od srca  :Smile: 
malo mi je već lakše... odnosno, malo ste mi smirile sve one neke negativne priče koje sam izmislila u glavi - o tome kak me možda i otkantaju...
sve ste mi dale odgovore na za sad postavljena pitanja...
bitno mi je da znam da je ok kaj me još nitko nije pregledao kak spada  :Smile: , bitno mi je da znam da se moram strpiti - makar već mjesecima iskačem iz kože čekajući..., da znam da sve ima neki svoj tok i da bu na kraju valjda sve ok  :Smile: 
neću sad više ništa pitati dok ne dobijem nalale CB - neki su već stigli i super su  :Smile:  - čekam još klamidiju i u biti se srdim na dvoju doktoricu koja mi je mogla kad mi je dala uputnicu za hormone dati i za CB pa bi do sad već imala i to i imala bi već mjesec dana manje za čekanja, ali dobro ( ja sam to zadnji put radila prije 3godine i nisam se sjetila da se čeka tak dugo ).. tak je valjda trebalo biti.
i da, samo se nadam kad sam već pacijent Petrove da ne bum duuugo čekala da me naruče na kontrolu sa brisevima? pa valjda ne bum za ponovni pregled čekala mjesec dana opet?
da, malo me strah tog čekanja između pojedinih pregleda...
i budite sigurne da ću prije HSG i poslije imati još puno pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

*Ftičica*, ja sam prekjučer išla na konzultacije i dobila termin za IVF 02/2013, a početkom godine za lijekove, tak da se pripremiš na čekanje, iako ono nije ni predugo obzirom da su naše drage suborke do prije par mjeseci puuuno duže čekale. 
bez panike, skupljaj nalaze pa češ vidjeti šta će ti doktor reći. kod kojeg si doktora?

----------


## bili

*Ftičica* a di se to brisevi čekaju do mjesec dana? Malo mi to ipak dugo zvuči...ako ti i klamidija dođe čista onda se odmah javi svojoj doktorici jer kod nas u Varaždinu se naručuje za HSG, a neznam kako je drugdje pa da ne čekaš još i to dugo ( i znam da ima neke veze s menstrualnim ciklusom al se ne mogu sjetiti koje, mislim da je najbolje to raditi odmah iza menstruacije),i da ne propustiš koji ciklus bezveze. I računaj da ostaješ 1 dan u bolnici (bar je kod nas tako), ja sam radila HSG u petak i odmarala kroz vikend tako da nisam morala tražiti više od 1 dana slobodno na poslu. S obzirom da se kod nas slike i nalaz HSG-a dobiju odmah odnosno kad ideš doma, možda ti je najbolje da ti nazoveš fino Petrovu dan dva prije nego ideš na HSG i naručiš se samo, da ipak ne gubiš dane. I pripremi se da se u Petrovoj čeka, na sve se čeka i na kontrolni pregled i na konzultacije i na postupak. Zato se naoružaj s puuunoooo strpljenja i pozitivom.

----------


## žužy

znaš bili,evo i ja još čekam nalaz klamidije,17. bude mjesec dana..nalaz pape i ostalih briseva je stigao za 10-tak dana a ovaj nikak pa nikak..veli moj dr da za klamid.  treba malo duže.al mjesec dana  :oklagija:

----------


## bili

Ozbiljnoooo??? ajd onda sve pravac Varaždina, tu se čeka max tjedan dana  :Smile: )

----------


## Sneki41

I ja sam u Petrovoj cekala klamidiu mjesec dana, odmah su me na to upozorili kad sam predavala uzorke ali sam mislila da je to zbog godisnjih odmora jer sam predavala u 7. mj, ostali nalazi su brzo bili gotovi... Kako Bili kaze - svi u Varazdin!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> Evo obavila danas 3. ultr. Zgleda da je dobro,neznam mjere folikula al kolko sam škicnula ima ih par,to je dobro.sutra opet.malo se bojim da ne pukne prije vremena..


Ne se bojati žužy! Sve bu dobro...!!! Pusa!

----------


## bili

Pa daaa, kod nas ako predate u ponedjeljak do petka max ponedjeljka imate nalaze, s tim da ako vam je problem putovanje ili vam se ne da samo po te nalaze u bolnicu, donesete kuvertu s ispisanim svojim podacima i naljepljenu markicu kad nosite i uzorke i pošalju vam nalaze doma.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

ma inače nikad nije tak dugo trajalo,a sad dok sam baš trebala pa išla još mj dana ranije,reko imam vremena,sad nikak da dođe.to sam vadila kod nas u kc,a jedino za klamidiju šalju u zg.i izgleda da se zagubio.odustala sam..u petrovoj su me sad pitali za taj bris,al kaj sad,nije više bilo vremena da ponovim.
sneki41,a nadam se da bu dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Mene, onako čisto teoretski, zanima jedna stvar. Što će biti s onim djevojkama koje su se u srpnju ove godine upisale za travanj ili svibanj sljedeće, sad kada nove upisuju za veljaču? I što se u međuvremenu dogodilo da je došlo do ovog preokreta?

Ako što saznate... Bilo bi mi drago da se ovčica javi.

----------


## Ftičica

dobro jutro svima,  :Smile: 
još ću samo sada napisati hvala svima na odgovorima...  :Smile: 
ja sam kod doktora Šimunića - tak su me odredili prilikom naručivanja na prvi pregled.
konzultacije su zadnji korak nakon svih pretraga i na njima se naručuje za postupak, lijekove...?
CB sam radila u Petrovoj - tak mi je doktor Š rekel da zbavim i je, svi ostali brisevi su došli praktički isti tjedan, dok je klamidiju mi rekla na predavanju uzoraka da moram čekati mjesec dana, ne znam zakaj je to tako dugo, ali stvarno mislim da kad sam radila to prije te 3 godine da sam isto čekala čudo jedno...
dobila sam na povijest bolesti u Petrovoj da se po gotovim CB, s nalazima javim za kontrolu k njima - za taj di si mislim ak bum čekala još mjesec dana, pa onda još čekanje HSG -je, čitala sam da se radi neposredno nakon menstruacije, uh...
trenutno mi nije opterećenje čekanje postupka, nego samo da zbavim sve stvari koje su mi potrebne i da znam na čemu sam...
i da, mislim da me definitivno čeka čekanje... zakaj se prije tak dugo čekalo i sad se smanjilo čekanje? ne kužim... ako se sad čeka cca 5 mjeseci, pa koliko je to prije trajalo?  :Sad:  relano, nekih cca pola godine prođe ko za čas, ali ne dok čekaš to kaj mi sve čekamo... meni bar, svaki dan traje ko vječnost... mislim da će mi trebati tona strpljenja  :Smile: 
i samo da znate, moj prag boli je čista katastrofa i užasno me strah ( bio ) tog HSG, ali kad čitam sve vašu pozitivu, nije me više baš ničeg strah.. samo malo tog čekanja... želim svima lijep vikend  :Smile:

----------


## sanjalica82

bas sam jucer cula kako je dr komentirao da ima puno zena za MPO pa se nemoj cuditi sto se duze ceka. samo usput, ja sam sve hormone vadila na v. vrhovcu i bili su gotovi za tjedan dana. mozda kome pomogne da ne mora puno cekat jer u petrovoj ne rade hormone za stitnjacu pa sam po preporuci otisla na VV i sve ekspresno napravila tako da sam u 7.mj bila i kod endokrinologa i u roku od 15 dana napravila sve pretrage. racunajte da sam pocetkom 8mj izvadila i antitijela za stitnjacu i dobila terapiju  prije kretanja u postupak

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123, drzimo fige za veljacu, ozujak...


Hvala *sneki41,wana be mommy,milasova.*..ja se nadam tak brzom postupku...ali šta nije netko nedavno pisao da se upisuje za 5-6 mj....
Ja se ne nadam više da će doći nešto bez postupka...svaki put se razočaram kad dođe vještica...
*Ftičica* dobro došla i brzo nas napustila u ovim vodama...znam da imaš brdo pitanja...svima nam je tako bilo...zato smo sve ovdje da si pomažemo stoga slobodno pitaj šta god te zanima....

----------


## žužy

Mene su u lipnju upisali za ozujak 13..za stimulirani ivf.
evo danas,13 dc dobila štopericu,moram si ju dati u 1h u noći i ako bog da u utorak punkcija.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Mene su u lipnju upisali za ozujak 13..za stimulirani ivf.
> evo danas,13 dc dobila štopericu,moram si ju dati u 1h u noći i ako bog da u utorak punkcija.


To znači da ćeš ti čekati ožujak ako će ti trebati taj stimulirani? Ne bi bilo fer ako je netko prije par dana dobio termin za veljaču. Ili će ubrzati listu?

----------


## sanjalica82

koliko se ceka od aspiracije do transfera?

----------


## pilek

drage curke odoh i ja sutra malo do Petrove da vidimo kaj dalje....

----------


## strategija

> koliko se ceka od aspiracije do transfera?


3 do 5 dana. Ovisno o procijeni biologa.

----------


## žužy

> To znači da ćeš ti čekati ožujak ako će ti trebati taj stimulirani? Ne bi bilo fer ako je netko prije par dana dobio termin za veljaču. Ili će ubrzati listu?


a nije baš da imam izbora,ne :neznam: 
u lipnju sam imala kontrolu nakon spontanog i stavili su me sami na listu za drugi postupak.sad kad sam došla u vezi prirodnjaka sam pitala kad bi mogla na drugi stimulirani pa su mi rekli da već imam termin.bilo me malo strah,kad sam vidla kolko se čeka,a ko zna kolko bi čekala da sam se tek sad upisala..mada evo po mommy-nom primjeru zgleda da se nešto promjenilo.je,dugo je to,ravno godina dana između .

----------


## loorna31

evo ja sam zvala petrovu i naručena sam 15.10. kod dr. Kasum na konzultacije. baš sam se lijepo nasmijala sa sestrom preko telefona. nadam se da je to pozitivan znak. da li mi može tko šta reći od tom doktoru? 
od srca vam svima koje ste već u postupku želim da ostanete trudne.

----------


## milasova8

gdje nam je Mary

----------


## milasova8

e ima kog u srijedu gore?

----------


## prava ovčica

> Mene, onako čisto teoretski, zanima jedna stvar. Što će biti s onim djevojkama koje su se u srpnju ove godine upisale za travanj ili svibanj sljedeće, sad kada nove upisuju za veljaču? I što se u međuvremenu dogodilo da je došlo do ovog preokreta?
> 
> Ako što saznate... Bilo bi mi drago da se ovčica javi.


Tu sam ja, redovno pratim i iskreno neznam što bih rekla. 
Da, ja sam u 07/2012 dobila termin u 04/2013.. e sad, jel to do mog dr R.,
jel to zbog toga što mi je to drugi IVF pa je potreban i veći razmak (mislim da je curama koje su stavile
ranije termine prvi IVF, nisam upamtila imena, sorry)..
Bilo kako bilo, nadam se samo da ti novi tj. raniji termini neće pogurati moj jer 8-9 mjeseci čekanja
je već jaaaaaaaaako puno, ali ja sam se psihički pomirila s činjenicom da ćemo jednom godišnje imati 
šansu da postanemo roditelji jer vidim da na bolje ne ide  :Sad: 
Nažalost nas je sve više... mislim da je vrijeme za promjene u klinikama za MPO, ove liste čekanja su strašne.
Psiha je ta koja užasno trpi, treba ostati normalan u svemu ovome...


*zrinkič*, nema te... nadam se da je sve ok, da se bebice čvrsto drže mame  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

mislim da svaki termin za postupak ovisi kod kojeg si doktora,odnosno kakva je gužva kod njega tolki su i redovi. :neznam:

----------


## prava ovčica

Jelda... ma ja isto najviše sumnjam u to  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> mislim da svaki termin za postupak ovisi kod kojeg si doktora,odnosno kakva je gužva kod njega tolki su i redovi.


Ne vjerujem, svi oni podjednako dobivaju pacijente, a ako bi sudili po razvikanosti, onda kod R. baš ne bi smjela biti tolika gužva, on mi se više drži onako low profile u javnosti.

*Ovčice*, ne treba ti nikakav dugi razmak, naprotiv, baš bi bilo logično da ideš prije onih kojima je prvi puta jer imaš obavljene sve pretrage. Drugo bi bilo da si imala (ne dao Bog) kiretažu, pa ti treba vremena za oporavak.. 

Trebalo bi to malo pročačkati kod sestara, a kad ste vi sve tako fine.. :Trep trep:  Ja sam se oprostila s Petrovom, al stvarno mi ide na živce kako te tamo ponekad tretiraju ko vreću krumpira.

----------


## Mary123

Evo *mary*...heheheh.....stigla ja iz naše vile Petrove....dobila termin i presretna sam....siječanj 2013....Doktor Kasum je na godišnjem,bio neki novi doktor,prvi puta ga vidjela....ma ja bila gotova za 5 minuta kod njega...17.12 idem po lijekove...jedva čekam...uh

----------


## žužy

> Evo *mary*...heheheh.....stigla ja iz naše vile Petrove....dobila termin i presretna sam....siječanj 2013....Doktor Kasum je na godišnjem,bio neki novi doktor,prvi puta ga vidjela....ma ja bila gotova za 5 minuta kod njega...17.12 idem po lijekove...jedva čekam...uh


super mary,eto kak se sad dobije bliži termin nego ljetos npr.začas će proči jesen,i taman nakon blagdana ulaziš u novu godinu fino s novim pothvatom! :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Odlicna vijest Mary!!! Jako sam sretn zbog vas..odlixno

----------


## wanna be mommy

Bravo Mary, čestitam! Vidis da si prije mene! Mislim da se tak upada na liste, jer neke žene ostanu trudne pa se oslobodi mjesto. Ja sam vidjela pun 2 mj Kad je mene upusivala, a jedan red je bio izbijeljen, dakle netko je odustao. Sve je to lutrija, nažalost.

----------


## prava ovčica

Ajme *Mary*, pa odlično!!
Da barem nisi morala toliko čekati te konzultacije.. 
ali evo, isplatilo se!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Curke ja sam presretna...da *prava ovčice* samo da nisam čekala dugo te konzultacije koje su bile gotove za 5 minuta...curke hvala vam svima...čekam ostale vijesti od cura koje ovih dana idu na konzultacije...sretno svima... :Heart:  :Wink:

----------


## sirena28

Bok curke, evo i mene da vam se javim.
Danas sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr. Pavičić, i dogovorila svoj prvi AIH u sljedećem ciklusu.
Probat će sa terapijom klomifenom, nadam se da budem reagirala obzirom na dijagnozu PCOS.
Jedino kaj me iznenadilo - moramo mm i ja na pravno i psihološko savjetovanje... Pa šta to nije
iza nas obzirom na novi zakon?!

----------


## frka

sirena, garantiram ti da ne morate na p&p savjetovanje!!! ne 100% nego 1000%!!!
pročitaj prethodnu stranicu, dvije na ovoj temi i vidjet ćeš što smo o tome pisali, a ja ću samo ponoviti da su bezobrazni prasci ako pacijentima to i dalje predstavljaju kao obavezu!!! ne morate ni na kakvo savjetovanje i samo im recite kako ste tu info dobili direktno iz Ministarstva zdravlja i vidjet ćete kako će zašutiti!

joj, kako me ljute!!!

----------


## Sneki41

E jesu dosadni s tim savjetovanjem! Kad je MM krajem 8. mjeseca isao po te papire jer su meni u Petrovoj rekli da trebaju i dalje, tamo su mu ih dali (mi smo to obavili u Obiteljskom centru u Preobrazenskoj prije novog zakona, u 6. mjesecu i vec tada nas je pravnik upozorio da dok mi "ulovimo" termin u listopadu njihova potvrda vise nece trebati). Covjek koji mu je dao potvrde isto je ponovio da to vise ne treba ali MM je nepopravljivi "ziheras" i nije se dao, utrapio je to medju sve papire i nalaze i tako smo predali sestri neki dan kad sam isla po lijekove. Nije nista rekla ali nije ni vratila tu potvrdu kao nepotrebnu. Ljudi moji pa tko je tu lud? Ako oni koji "savjetuju" i izdaju te potvrde kazu da ne treba a ekipa u Petrovoj trazi i dalje - tu nekaj ne stima! Gledala sam i stranicu IVF klinike, i oni jos pod potrebnim "dokumentacijom" imaju i te potvrde...sve je to nekak "zbrčkano"... A i ovi termini sto sad cure dobivaju...jupiii ako se liste smanjuju...

----------


## linna

Ova nastala zbrka u vezi termina je zbog novog zakona po kojem nema duge liste čekanja, baš sam pitala tamo. Čeka se više od tri mjeseca jedino ako ste između dva stimulirana,a ovako nema dugih čekanja kao prije. Problem je s curama koje su se upisivale prije nego što je zakon stupio na snagu i onda su imali nekakvu mjesečnu kvotu koju su mogli ispuniti,a sad više nije tako  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Vidim, ponižavanje, maltretiranje, omalovažavanje i vrijeđenje MPO pacijenata se nastavlja. 
Duboko žalosti što to sada rade liječnici kroz obavezno traženje potvrda o pravnom i psihološkom savjetovanju, a krenulo je  odbijanje  svih žena koje su navršile 42. godinu, bez obzira na nalaze i rezultate dosadašnjeg MPO liječenja.

Možda nam je bilo mrvicu laknulo donošenjem novog MPO Zakona, ali čini se da je situacija oko položaja MPO pacijenata i naših prava na liječenje, sve gora i teža. Osobito se to odnosi i na dugačke liste pacijenata i dužinu čekanja na postupak  koja već na nekim klinikama premašuje godinu dana!

Cure, dečki.... osvijestimo se, budimo uporni i ustrajni u traženju svojih prava na liječenja. Borimo se za nas i našu djecu. Od skakutanja i vibrica po Forumu nema nikakve kosisti. Zovite HZZO, Ministarstvo, pišite ima, pitajte za svoja prava, prijavite nepravilnosti...

----------


## mare41

Imamo posebnu temu za pp savjetovanje, u kojoj molimo sve da nam pišu svoja iskustva po različitim bolnicama. Ako neko želi razgovarati sa psihologom-super, ALI-ako ne želi-zakon ga štiti!!!!!! I kao što Inesz kaže-niko se neće boriti za naša prava osim nas. Sjeća li se Petrova kad su sestre slale cure da same kupuju štopericu u prirodnjaku, zato da im se taj postupak ne bi računao? Upravo su se cure same izborile da se štoperica NE kupuje jer su zakonski imale pravo dobit je od bolnice, i pisale HZZO-u i nakon toga je Petrova to ukinula. I da, pozdrav svom bolničkom osoblju koje nas čita!
(Inesz, ništa osobno-a i s ovim sam van tvog konteksta, ali osobno se ne slažem da od skakutanja i vibrica nema koristi-ima za sve nas, time dokazujemo da smo tu jedni za druge, da mislimo jedni na druge, da smo spremni pomoći s informacijom kad god treba, i pozivam i ovdje sve na ZG forumsku kavu na druženje).

----------


## črkica

Pozdrav curke, evo i mene sa friškim vijestima.
Nakon puno muke i strpljenja, konačno sam dočekala da me stave na listu za ivf u dvanaestom mjesecu, krajem jedanaestog idem po ljekove.
Prije toga moram obaviti milijun pretraga, ali se veselim svemu jer smo se konačno maknuli s mjesta  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

mare, jesmo OT, ali sama si napisala-pomažemo informacijama, savjetima, iskustvima, uputama... upravo to zajedno sa podrškom predstavlja nešto bitno i korisno.

ali samo vibre  ~~~~~~ i samo skakutanja  :Very Happy:  po forumu, bez dodanog  sadržaja i nisu baš ono što nam je presudno i korisno.

----------


## Sneki41

Milasova8, draga drzimo fige za sutra i cekamo "izvjestaj"...pusa!

----------


## milasova8

Sneki hvala :Smile: 
Evo me u Petrovoj- guzva je ogromna pa ne znam kad cu doc na red..nema veze,naoruzala sam se strpljenjem..
Javim se :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

nemam preslike osobnih pa me je malo spotala-sad cekam da me prozovu :Smile:

----------


## pilek

mene ceka jos jedan AIH!!!!! ima ko klomifena vise mojima je rok trajanja prosao prije 2 mj

----------


## pilek

malasova ja sam jucer dva sata cekala  :Wink:  nadam se da češ ti prije doci na red

----------


## žužy

evo da se javim,mi jučer obavili aih na kraju.ovulacija je bila prekjučer,dr više nije ništa vidio na ultrazvuku i predložio je aih,da iskoristimo ciklus.a nadam se da nije bilo kasno i da je jajašce još bilo tam dok su doveli joj plivače..sad (ne)čekam m :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Evo ja stigla doma,malo lunjala po gradu :Smile: 
Gonali+cetrotide i stoperica..eto za otprilike 25 dana startam sa pikanjem :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Ovako 2dc po 3 ampule gonala, 3,4 i 5 dc po 2 ampule gonala pa 6dc uzv i u pripremi cetrotide..
ovo je dobitna kombinacija :Smile: 


Zuzy zelim ti da ne dobis M narednih 9 mj :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Ovako 2dc po 3 ampule gonala, 3,4 i 5 dc po 2 ampule gonala pa 6dc uzv i u pripremi cetrotide..
> ovo je dobitna kombinacija
> 
> 
> Zuzy zelim ti da ne dobis M narednih 9 mj


fala ti milasovice :Love: 
dobra ti je kombinacija, :fige:  da bude dobitna!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Žužy*, znala si za onu foru s voltarenima? Baš mi žao što je pobjeglo.  :Sad:

----------


## amy2004

Mary drago mi je da si tako brzo dobila termin,nadam se da će biti sve uredu.Brzo će to proći
Svima ostalima isto želim sreću.
Ja sutra idem na prve konzultacije i malo me trema drži,nadam se da ću i ja brzo doći na listu
Javim vam se sutra ako mi nešto ne bude jasno....pozzzz svima i sretno....

----------


## Sneki41

> Ovako 2dc po 3 ampule gonala, 3,4 i 5 dc po 2 ampule gonala pa 6dc uzv i u pripremi cetrotide..
> ovo je dobitna kombinacija
> 
> 
> Zuzy zelim ti da ne dobis M narednih 9 mj


Milasova, jedva cekam da krenemo...mozda se "potrefimo" ,tu smo negdje po datumima. Jesi se odlucila za samopikanje ili ces ici u Petrovu? E, da, naravno da je dobitna kombinacija!  :Smile: 
Ni ja nisam imala fotokopije osobnih ali sestra nije ni primjetila, mozda se koncentrirala samo na potvrde od psihologa i pravnika  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> evo da se javim,mi jučer obavili aih na kraju.ovulacija je bila prekjučer,dr više nije ništa vidio na ultrazvuku i predložio je aih,da iskoristimo ciklus.a nadam se da nije bilo kasno i da je jajašce još bilo tam dok su doveli joj plivače..sad (ne)čekam m


Žužy, sad će se plivači rasplivati na sve strane i sve bu super, buš vidla! Fige na najjače! Pusa!

----------


## milasova8

Sneki,zbog radnog vremene,moram se sama pikati..najrade bi barem prvi put isla u petrovu..iako ako mi 2dc padne na vikend onda cu moci do bolnice na bocu..
E jel ti moras 2dc vadit krv?
Nadam se da cemo se potrefiti na aspiraciji ili bar na kojem UZV..

----------


## Sneki41

> Mary drago mi je da si tako brzo dobila termin,nadam se da će biti sve uredu.Brzo će to proći
> Svima ostalima isto želim sreću.
> Ja sutra idem na prve konzultacije i malo me trema drži,nadam se da ću i ja brzo doći na listu
> Javim vam se sutra ako mi nešto ne bude jasno....pozzzz svima i sretno....


amy2004 draga, opusti se, to su samo konzultacije...čekamo "izvještaj" i da što prije dobiješ termin!

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki,zbog radnog vremene,moram se sama pikati..najrade bi barem prvi put isla u petrovu..iako ako mi 2dc padne na vikend onda cu moci do bolnice na bocu..
> E jel ti moras 2dc vadit krv?
> Nadam se da cemo se potrefiti na aspiraciji ili bar na kojem UZV..


Nisu mi ništa rekli za vađenje krvi, meni je Gonal 2,3,4. dc po 3 ampule a 5,6,7. dc po 2 ampule a 8.dc na ultrazvuk. Mislila sam za prvi put u Petrovu ali se vračam taman s puta 8. 10. a 9. 10. bi trebala dobiti, e sad ako mi vještica malo požuri od uzbuđenja možda ću se morati piknuti sama. Idem u Prag pa se nadam da ako nebum znala a "zaskoči" me datum mogu u njihovu MPO kliniku da mi pokazu  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*sneki ,milasova8*, :Very Happy:  i  :Kiss: 
*amy2004*,sretno danas,javi novosti  :Smile:

----------


## keti10

Bok cure! Evo da vam se i ja pridružim. U 10 mj. smo u stimuliranom. Idući tjedan idem po lijekove.
Nadam se da će biti treća sreća!

----------


## Mary123

> Mary drago mi je da si tako brzo dobila termin,nadam se da će biti sve uredu.Brzo će to proći
> Svima ostalima isto želim sreću.
> Ja sutra idem na prve konzultacije i malo me trema drži,nadam se da ću i ja brzo doći na listu
> Javim vam se sutra ako mi nešto ne bude jasno....pozzzz svima i sretno....


Ma ja sam presretna..brzo će to proći...javi nam novosti....
*Milasova* krv ćeš vaditi tek kad dođeš na uzv...svaki uzv vadiš krv pa oko dva zoveš sestru Irenu da vidiš jel nastavljaš sa istom terapijom ili ima promjene...jedino ako ti koji uzv padne na vikend onda nevadiš..ma budu ti sve objasnili na prvom uzv-u bez brige...

----------


## milasova8

Mary,ja moram vadit krv i 2dc obavezno baš mi je naglasila..nije im jasan bio progesteron-a ja se nisam mogla sjetiti koji dc sam ga vadila pa vald zato..neka 3 hormona vadim...pa poslje nalaza tek gonale špricnem ako bude sve ok..
ne znam..

keti10- sretno u postupku u svak0m slučaju i da nam odeš među trudnice :Smile:

----------


## žužy

ja nisam ni jednom vadila krv  :Confused:

----------


## milasova8

sad mi to s vađenjem krvi uopće nije jasno

----------


## strategija

Ako te pošalju vaditi krv tokom folikulometrije vjerojatno postoji opasnost od hiperstimulacije pa se kontrolira estradiol. Ovo 2dc nisam nikad vadila pred postupak ali očito im trebaju nalazi radi tko zna čega. Bez brige Milasova u sigurnim si rukama! Sretno :Smile:

----------


## amy2004

Evo i mene.Napraviti će nam AIH (insinimaciju,ako sam dobro zapatila) i to krajem 11mj.
Isto moram vaditi krv 2dc i onda 21dc,on mora ponoviti spermiogram i u 11mj ću isto na UZV.
Dobila sam isto tri uputnice koje nalaze moram izvaditi i koje papire moram skupiti,ali samo mi nije jasno ono psihološko savjetovanje,piše da se može preporučiti ali nisu mi rekli da je obavezno

----------


## amy2004

A da li se mora za to vađenje krvi naručivati? Za UZV su rekli da ne ali ovo mi nije jasno

----------


## Mary123

*Milasova* ako su ti rekli da 2dc vadiš krv onda tako učini.A ako ti nije šta jasno slobodno nazovi petrovi i zamoli ih da ti pomogne.*Amy2004* tebi također to savjetujem,ako vam se nitko nejavi od cura sa korisnim situacijama slobodno nazovite pa neka vam objasne...ja neznam ništa o tome...ja sam vadila svaki drugi dan počevši od prvog uzv-a,i pratili su samo estradiol..objasnila je *strategija*  :Klap: ...

----------


## milasova8

Ma vadit cu bez daljnjeg..neg mi samo nije jasno zasto neke vade 2dc,neke na UZV a neke cure uopce ne vade..zatosam komentirala da mi nije jasno..
Amy za vadenje krvi se ne moras narucivat samo s uputnicem odes u lab.izmedu 7 i 9 sati ujutro

----------


## žužy

Znaš možda dal to vrijedi i za vađenje svih hormona ili se za to ipak mora naručiti?na vratima piše,naručiti se osobno il na mail.to je onda to?

----------


## milasova8

Meni je sestra Irena ispisala uputnicu i rekla samo da dodem 2dc bez narucivanja..ukoliko ce to biti vikend da ju nazovem i da ce osigurati lab.
e sad ne znam e to vrijedi za sve pretrage ili ne

----------


## črkica

Ja sam se cure uvijek naručivala, odmah poslije pregleda bi otišla iza i okvirno se naručila.
Ja moram toliko toga obaviti do 29.11.kad idem po lijekove da me sve strah hoću li to stići obaviti.
Sve sam se iznaručivala i ako mi sad M zakasni zbog iščekivanja dobit ću slom živaca.
Uopće ne želim razmišljati što će biti ako brisevi ne štimaju, propade meni cijeli trud... ali razmišljat ću pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## amy2004

A vidjet ću još izračunati odprilike kad trebam dobiti pa ću nazvati i pitati.
A da li je neka od vas radila AIH,da li prije toga se isto moraju neki ljekovi dobivati?

----------


## žužy

meni je u utorak obavljen aih.prvenstveno je trebal biti ivf u prirodnom ciklusu ali je pukao folikul dan ranije pa je dr obavio aih.tako da ja nisam primala nikakve ljekove za stimulaciju,ali ima cura koje uzimaju klomifene od početka ciklusa.imaš više o tome na topicu inseminacija.

----------


## črkica

meni je rečeno ako uspijem brzo skupiti sve papire (prije 12.mjeseca), da se samo javim s prvim danom ciklusa u jedanaestom pa da me ubace za aih isti mjesec s tim da bi od osmog dana trebala dolaziti na uzv, nitko mi nikakve ljekove nije spominjao...  :Undecided:

----------


## TrudyC

*Cure pozor*: ovo što se vadi 2. dan je progesteron. 
Ide se u labos iza glavne zgrade s internom uputnicom koju dobijete od sestara na Odjelu (tam kod ambulanta). Možete je dobiti odmah pri podizanju lijekova ili na sam dan kad trebate vaditi krv. Rezultati pretrage idu sestri Ireni koju isti dan morate nazvati da vas uputi dalje (i broj telefona ćete dobiti zajedno s internom uputnicom)

----------


## milasova8

Trudy,da to je to kod mene,jer im nije bio jasan moj nalaz progesterona..nisam se mogla sjetiti koji dc sam ga vadila jer je to bilo 2010.
ali još neka 2 hormona moram vaditi-još estradiol i ne znam koji je treći.

----------


## amy2004

Ja isto moram vaditi te hormone ali meni su rekli da mi moj doktor da uputnicu.
A AIH bi isto radili u 11mj ako svi nalazi i papiri budu uredu

----------


## TrudyC

> *Cure pozor*: ovo što se vadi 2. dan je progesteron. 
> Ide se u labos iza glavne zgrade s internom uputnicom koju dobijete od sestara na Odjelu (tam kod ambulanta). Možete je dobiti odmah pri podizanju lijekova ili na sam dan kad trebate vaditi krv. Rezultati pretrage idu sestri Ireni koju isti dan morate nazvati da vas uputi dalje (i broj telefona ćete dobiti zajedno s internom uputnicom)


Ovo je info za cure u postupcima (AIH, IVF).
Cure koje tek idu na konzultacije ili su na konzultacijama dobile upute o vađenju hormona idu kod svog ginića po uputnicu pa u labos. Ne znam treba li se u tom slučaju naručivati.
Ispričavam se na konfuziji...

----------


## snupi

bok cure ,ja sam snupi stara,nova članica. Pisala sam dok sam bila  u postupku  u Mariboru prije dvije goidine. Ove godine i ja idem u Petrovu. Ja32,MM39 Bila u Mariboru prvi IVF 3  komada i od ni jedne nista. Prije toga bila na klomifenima 3 miss.ab. U 7.2012. bila na laparaskopiji i histeroskopiji u Petrovoj i sad u 03.10  novi ljekovi i u 11. novi mpo postupak. Na Laparo i  histero nisu nasli nista a trvrdili su da mi je zastopan desni jajaovod.

----------


## snupi

Svim dragim suborkama želim da ostanete sto prije trudne! :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Sutra startam s klomifenima...al sam dobila u ljekarni neke svapske klomifene,valjda budu ok

----------


## snupi

Pilek samo budi pozitivna i sve bude ok!  A što se tiće ljekova  mislim da si dobre  dobila.

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,od srca zelim da ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## snupi

Hvala Milasova i je tebi zelim  veeellikku betu!

----------


## snupi

Milasova kod  kojega doktora si u Petrovoj u postupku?

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova kod  kojega doktora si u Petrovoj u postupku?


kod prof.Radakovića..zasad nemam mišljenje nikakvo..vidjet ćemo kad baš krenem u sam postupak..ti?

----------


## snupi

Ja sam Kod Strelca , jer sam bila kod njega bila na laparo i histeroskopiji i   ostavio mi je jako dobar dojam, poslije operacija pa mi je sam se ponudio da idem dalje k njemu na mpo sto me jako dojmilo. Nadam se da je on moja dobitna kombinacija !

----------


## snupi

Da li je kod Vas radio hormonalni status prije dobivanja terapije?

----------


## snupi

Zanima me jer su mene u Maribor pustli sa povišenim testoseronom, a nisam bila na nikakvim konzultacijama prije,protokol mi je bio poslan poštom.

----------


## Mali Mimi

*snupi* a dali si možda radila koagulacijske i imunološke testove, vidim da si imala 3 spontana što je malo čudno i u potpisu vidim da ste idiopati pa ne bi vam bilo zgorega da i to cekirate ako niste. Imaš temu malo niže pa pogledaj što spada u to

----------


## Sneki41

Snupi, i ja sam kod dr. Streleca. Cula sam dosta "pozitivnih kritika" o njemu a cini mi se jako simpatican i mozes ga pitati sve sto te muci. Al mislim da su svi dr. u Petrovoj super strucni.

----------


## snupi

Radila sam  kariotipove i ja i darling i nista, i i histeroskopiju i laparoskopiju- rekli su mi da mi je zastopan desni jajovod -otvorili me i nisu nasli nista, ja sam sam  sad na svoju ruku vadilla hormone jer sam imala u Mariboru pod punom stimulacijom sam 3 jj . Nakon postupka sam kopala po svojim papirima sam nasla da mi je bio povišeni testosteron, pa  da bar znam na cemu sam .Kod mene nije ocito problem ostati trudna nego zadržati trudnoču, a ne mogu naci u mom organizmu nista što to koči i zasšto dolazi do spontanih. Od imunoloskih pretraga nisam radila nisam nista jer me nitko nikad na to nije ni poslao.

----------


## snupi

Sneki a ti si isto kod Strele?

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki a ti si isto kod Strele?


Jesam, slucajno sam "zapela" kod njega, nisam imala pojima kakav je ali me bas ugodno iznenadio i na konzulatcijama i kad sam isla po lijekove...

----------


## snupi

Sneki a kad u 10 mjesecu ides?

----------


## wanna be mommy

ej cure, imam pitanjce. cijeli onaj popis pretraga kaj su mi dali u Petrovoj, to moram vaditi kod njih sa svojom uputnicom od ginićke ili mogu di god?

----------


## milasova8

> ej cure, imam pitanjce. cijeli onaj popis pretraga kaj su mi dali u Petrovoj, to moram vaditi kod njih sa svojom uputnicom od ginićke ili mogu di god?


možeš di god...ako ti muž nema nalaz spermiograma,onda nek obavi to u Petrovoj.

----------


## sanjalica82

> ej cure, imam pitanjce. cijeli onaj popis pretraga kaj su mi dali u Petrovoj, to moram vaditi kod njih sa svojom uputnicom od ginićke ili mogu di god?


moj savjet je da sve hormone napravis na vuk vrhovcu jer su brzi rezultati. ceka se max 10 dana na nalaze. spermatogram napravite u petrovoj

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki a kad u 10 mjesecu ides?


9. 10. bi trebala stici vjestica a onda pikanje... Jedva cekam  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Curke ja sam sve pretrage obavljala di sam mogla...sve su mi priznali...spermiogram smo radili u Petrovoj..nepriznaju iz druge bolnice...hormone sam radila u svojoj bolnici,bris i papu kod svog ginekologa....

----------


## milasova8

meni su spermiogram priznali iz poliklinike Vili

----------


## Sneki41

> ej cure, imam pitanjce. cijeli onaj popis pretraga kaj su mi dali u Petrovoj, to moram vaditi kod njih sa svojom uputnicom od ginićke ili mogu di god?


Spermiogram obavezno Petrova (ne priznaju iz drugih laboratorija); krvna grupa, rh faktor i markeri-Petrova 3 (Zavod za transfuziju); briseve ti uzme tvoj ginic i onda sama nosis kud te posalje ovisi s kim ima ugovor a ako ti da uputnicu mozes to obaviti u Petrovoj i odnijeti u njihov laboratorij. Meni je uputnice za markere i krvnu grupu dao dr. opce prakse (i za MM za spermiogram jer smo kod istog dr.) a za briseve ginic.

----------


## žužy

mi nismo ništa obavljali u petrovoj i sve su nam priznali,uključujući i m s-gram.

----------


## milasova8

> mi nismo ništa obavljali u petrovoj i sve su nam priznali,uključujući i m s-gram.


ista stvar i kod nas..niti jedan jedini nalaz nemam iz petrove

----------


## amy2004

A ovo kad vadite krv 2.d.c i 21. d.c da li ste to vadile u Petrovoj ili negdje drugdje?
Ja ću bris i papu kod svoga gin,spermiogram smo u Petrovoj i moramo opet tamo.

----------


## Sneki41

> mi nismo ništa obavljali u petrovoj i sve su nam priznali,uključujući i m s-gram.


Bas znaju komplicirati ovi u Petrovoj...kad mi je sestra davala onaj papir s popisom kaj treba obaviti ja sam ju pitala gdje i kako a ona mi je rekla gdje i sta obaviti a da spermiogram treba iz Petrove. To valjda kakav im je dan...  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

bome ni ja ne kužim...al mi nismo ništ prije pitali samo smo donesli sve nalaze i niko nije ništ se bunil,čak je dr rekao,to se zove dobro pripremljena žena..

----------


## Mary123

Mi smo samo spemiogram radili u petrovoj..i to nas je doktor pitao jeli nalaz od njih...drugo sam ja sve u svom mjestu ili bliže....i hormone,krvnu grupu....a sve uputnice vam daje vaš ginekolog

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Radila sam  kariotipove i ja i darling i nista, i i histeroskopiju i laparoskopiju- rekli su mi da mi je zastopan desni jajovod -otvorili me i nisu nasli nista, ja sam sam  sad na svoju ruku vadilla hormone jer sam imala u Mariboru pod punom stimulacijom sam 3 jj . Nakon postupka sam kopala po svojim papirima sam nasla da mi je bio povišeni testosteron, pa  da bar znam na cemu sam .Kod mene nije ocito problem ostati trudna nego zadržati trudnoču, a ne mogu naci u mom organizmu nista što to koči i zasšto dolazi do spontanih. Od imunoloskih pretraga nisam radila nisam nista jer me nitko nikad na to nije ni poslao.


Čuj teško da će te dr. sam poslati jer su pretrage skupe, toplo ti preporučam da pogledaš topic sa imunologijom i to istražiš, baš zbog tih spontanih koje si imala... ako želiš odgovore moraš postavljati pitanja, i biti sam istražitelj

----------


## snupi

Hvala Mali Mini istražit ću!

----------


## Sneki41

Bili, gdje si..."markiras"?  :Smile:

----------


## črkica

Meni konačno stigla vještica i spremno krećem izvaditi sve nalaze s onog famoznog papira...
Sutra sam na VV i vadim krv, između ostalog OGTT, to je valjda s onom slatkom tekućinom koju moram piti, bljakić!
Naoružana sam dobrom voljom i strpljenjem, ponijet ću knjigu i to je valjda to!
Pusa svima

----------


## snupi

MM ide  u petak obavit sgram,za koliko je nalaz gotov(ide u Petrovu) ,jer 03.10. idem po lijekove i na dogovor oko terapije? Pa moram imati sve  nalaze.

----------


## milasova8

mislim da je odmah isti dan nalaz sgrama gotov

----------


## sirena28

da,da nalazi su gotovi isti dan. Popodne se pokupe, mislim između 14 i 16 h. Točno virjeme podizanja nalaza piše na vratima od labosa.

----------


## črkica

Nalaz spermiograma u Petrovoj je gotov isti dan iza 14. Sretno!

----------


## snupi

Hvala curke! :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Dobro jutro !

Već dugo čitam i pratim temu, i odlučila sam se napokon i pridružiti Vama jer sam i sama krenula , tj, krenut ću u postupak.
Dvoumila sam se dugo, dali se prijavit, a isto sam dugo i razmišljala dali ići u postupak.
Imam dvije curke, i htjeli bi još djece ali neide prirodno. Prvu smo curku dobili nakon 9 mm truda, drugu nakon 3,5 god truda uz klomiće, i sad se trudimo već 14 mj ali ništa. MM spermiogram nije baš ok, a i kod mene je ovulacija loša, tako da smo išli na konzultacije i dr preporučio da idemo na ifv jer nam ni godine nisu u korist , pa da ne gubimo vrijeme na pokušavanje.

Nadam se ugodnom druženju s vama.

----------


## snupi

Dobro nas našla Mami 2!

----------


## milasova8

> Dobro jutro !
> 
> Već dugo čitam i pratim temu, i odlučila sam se napokon i pridružiti Vama jer sam i sama krenula , tj, krenut ću u postupak.
> Dvoumila sam se dugo, dali se prijavit, a isto sam dugo i razmišljala dali ići u postupak.
> Imam dvije curke, i htjeli bi još djece ali neide prirodno. Prvu smo curku dobili nakon 9 mm truda, drugu nakon 3,5 god truda uz klomiće, i sad se trudimo već 14 mj ali ništa. MM spermiogram nije baš ok, a i kod mene je ovulacija loša, tako da smo išli na konzultacije i dr preporučio da idemo na ifv jer nam ni godine nisu u korist , pa da ne gubimo vrijeme na pokušavanje.
> 
> Nadam se ugodnom druženju s vama.


Drago mi je da si se registrirala..ovdje ćeš naći sve potrebne informacije,vjeruj mi..
Dobro vam je doktor rekao..samo vi odite na konzultacije za IVF (ionako se dugo čekaju lijekovi i sam postupak) pa dok ne dođete na red možda zatrudniš u kućnoj radinosti  :Smile:  Sretno

----------


## pilek

klomifeni i ja se ddruzimo vec 4 dan  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Sneki evo meeeee....došli iz bolnice konačno  :Smile:  neki grčevi su me mučili u donjem dijelu trbuha pa su me ostavili na promatranju..sad smo ok, mirovanje, mirovanje i mirovanje.....uh....odmah sam pročitala sve novosti, uh koja gužva ovdje  :Smile:  baš sam bila ugodno iznenađena jedva čekam veeelike bete  :Smile:  pusa svima i šaljem samo pozitivu!!!!!!!!

----------


## bili

curke ako je koja on line nek stavi na rtl, slučajno sam stavila i čini mi se da u onoj emisiji krv nije voda glumi med.sestra iz Petrove, ne znam točno kako se zove iz ambulante!!Ili mi se već priviđa sad kad sam bila 10 dana bez tv-a  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Bili, ne prividja ti se i meni se cini da mamu glumi sestra Irena iz Petrove (mislim da se tako zove).  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> curke ako je koja on line nek stavi na rtl, slučajno sam stavila i čini mi se da u onoj emisiji krv nije voda glumi med.sestra iz Petrove, ne znam točno kako se zove iz ambulante!!Ili mi se već priviđa sad kad sam bila 10 dana bez tv-a


Bili, glavno da je sve OK, samo ti miruj, gladi trbuscic, gledaj serije i odmaraj! Pusa!

----------


## amy2004

Bili samo se ti čuvaj,odmaraj i uživaj..... :Smile: 

Da li mi možete reći koji broj treba nazvati i u koje vrijeme za informaciju ako mi nešto nije jasno?
Trebala bi nazvati da znam da li moram k njima doći vaditi nalaze ili mogu bilo gdje....

----------


## bili

Amy mi sve obavljali u Vž-u, jedino spermiogram u Petrovoj 2011. kasnije još jedan u Vž-u i sve su nam priznali. čak smo i ona savjetovanja koja su bila potrebna obavljali smo tu u našem obiteljskom centru.

----------


## snupi

Bili da su te tražili   povrde od psihologa i pravnika?

----------


## clover

> Bili, ne prividja ti se i meni se cini da mamu glumi sestra Irena iz Petrove (mislim da se tako zove).


Sestra Sandra..genijalna je..bez nje bi u Petrovoj sve bilo u banani :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Hvala cure na dobrodošlici.

Bili smo mi na konzultacijama 19. 09.kod dr. Strelec, njegova je preporuka ifv s obzirom na nalaze, imamo termin u sječnju,  u prosincu se javit za ljekove .
Sad čitam , istražujem , da vidim šta nas čeka, a usput upoznajem forum i teme da vidim gdje se tipka.

E da nama ništa nisu rekli za to psihološko savjetovanje a i na onom papiru gdje su upute piše samo kad je donacija u pitanju onda treba.

Gdje se najbrže dobiju nalazi od brisva ?

----------


## Sneki41

> Sestra Sandra..genijalna je..bez nje bi u Petrovoj sve bilo u banani


Sandra...koja je onda Irena? A ja mislila da je ona Irena, dobro da ju nisam oslovila dobro bi se obrukala  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Irena je ona kod velikog pulta, na desno od ambulante di se ide po lijekove i ona vodi brigu kad se uđe u postupak o vađenju krvi za estradiol, pikama, aspiraciji i transferu ma oo svemu  :Smile:  
Snupi mi smo još išli po starom zakonu tako da smo trebali potvrde.

----------


## snupi

Mami 2 i ja sam kod Strelca,iduću  srijedu idem po lijekove  i da cujemo ostale pojedinosti!

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala cure na dobrodošlici.
> 
> Bili smo mi na konzultacijama 19. 09.kod dr. Strelec, njegova je preporuka ifv s obzirom na nalaze, imamo termin u sječnju,  u prosincu se javit za ljekove .
> Sad čitam , istražujem , da vidim šta nas čeka, a usput upoznajem forum i teme da vidim gdje se tipka.
> 
> E da nama ništa nisu rekli za to psihološko savjetovanje a i na onom papiru gdje su upute piše samo kad je donacija u pitanju onda treba.
> 
> Gdje se najbrže dobiju nalazi od brisva ?



MAMI 2, neka nam što prije postaneš MAMI 3!  :Smile:  

Nalazi briseva brzo su gotovi u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo u Mirogojskoj, neka tvoj ginekolog uzme briseve, odneseš ih gore i zbilja budu gotovi za 4-5 dana.

Vidim da se lista čekanja na ljekove u Petrovoj bitno skratila, po ovome gore što si napisala čeka  se  oko 3mj, što i nije tako strašno jer su do nedavno forumašice stavljane na listu za ljekove uz čekanje od blizu godine dana. 

Drage cure iz Petrove ovo su dobre vijesti, zar ne?! 



Napisala si da su ti visoke godine, smije li se znati koliko? (to pitam zato jer stalno mislim da sam ja najstarija forumašica koja bi još jednom iskušala sreću...) Hajde, hajde, godine na sunce...  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Ne znam da li se smanjila ali ja sam bila krajem 7 na laparo pa su me automatki zapisali za 03.10. za ljekove a onda u 11  dan d kad ponovno počinjemo sa ljekovima.

----------


## Melem33

> curke ako je koja on line nek stavi na rtl, slučajno sam stavila i čini mi se da u onoj emisiji krv nije voda glumi med.sestra iz Petrove, ne znam točno kako se zove iz ambulante!!Ili mi se već priviđa sad kad sam bila 10 dana bez tv-a


Nije Irena, vec Sandra.
To je sestra sa sestrom Ivom u ambulanti, sestra Irena je na odjelu, koja voza na transfere i aspiracije.
Sigurno je ona, jer je ovo ljeto ucila ulogu.  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Sutra rješavamo sgram  i onda jedva čekam iduću srijedu da znam na čemu sam. Samo pitanje da li ste vi prije nego kaj ste dobile ljekove,morale raditi hormonalni status, ja sam ga napravila na svoju ruku.

----------


## MAMI 2

> s
> 
> Napisala si da su ti visoke godine, smije li se znati koliko? (to pitam zato jer stalno mislim da sam ja najstarija forumašica koja bi još jednom iskušala sreću...) Hajde, hajde, godine na sunce...


U 11 mjesecu ću punih 35 godia.

Da lista se bitno smanjila, kad sam tu čitala koliko se čeka pao mi mrk na oči, a kad tamo pita me kad ću, u sječnju ili u veljači.

----------


## Inesz

Mami 2, 35 su super godine. Vidim ja da ćešnam ti brzo biti MAMI 3!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mami 2, 35 su super godine. Vidim ja da ćešnam ti brzo biti MAMI 3!


Ma to su najbolje godine :Cool: 
Koliko ti imaš ako nije tajna ?

E da i još nešto, jel svaki post koji napišem moa bit odobren od administratora ?

----------


## milasova8

MAMI prvih 10 postova moraju biti odobreni..još malo i odmah isti tren će ti postovi prolaziti

----------


## snupi

Milasova koji dan  je Dan D?

----------


## milasova8

Joj draga snupi, mengu očekujem 14.10.i onda lagano krećem..
Moram priznati da jedva čekam..

----------


## pilek

ultrazvuk osmi dan,folikulici po 12 i 13 mm  :Smile:  i naravno dobila estrofem

----------


## milasova8

pilek,sretno :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Mogu misliti .I ja ,nisam opterecena ali  želim znati šta je sa mnom,da li  budem "u ovom  životu" imala nekoga tko će me zvati mama. šALJEM SVIMA pozitivne  vibre  i da sve što prije imamo jedan mali plusić u trbuhu!

----------


## snupi

Pilek  koliko ih je sve skupa? Kad ides na aspiraciju?

----------


## Inesz

> Ma to su najbolje godine
> Koliko ti imaš ako nije tajna ?


nije tajna...  :Smile: 
eno ih u potpisu  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Snupi,
dva su ta veca, jedan od 12 drugi od 13 mm,ostali su nesto manji,a Špremica ove manje od 10 mm i ne gleda.
A idem na inseminaciju, a kad vidjet cu kaj bude rekla u ponedjeljak na ultrazvuku,ovisi o folikulima...

----------


## amy2004

A znači kad se ide na inseminaciju isto se mjere folikule?
Ja sam sa zvala da ih pitam za ovo vađenje krvi 2dc i 21 dc i kaže da je najbolje da to kod njih radim,ali nemogu nikoga dobiti u labaratoriju da im kažem kad bi otprilike došla,a i da se naručimo za spermiogram.
A da li je neka od vas mjerila bazalnu temperaturu?To mi je malo nejasno.Da li se mjeri od mjesečnice do mjesečnice svako jutro u isto vrijeme?

----------


## pilek

da kod inseminacije isto gledaju folikule da vide kak rastu,vade estrogen i onda odluce kada ce dati stopericu i onda slijedi inseminacija
a kaj se tice bazalne ja sam to probla mjeriti,al bilo bi ok da svaki dan u isto vrijeme prije ustajanja iz kreveta,pa onda kad ti slijedi ovulacija se temp malo spusti pa se digne tak nekak

----------


## amy2004

A jesi koristila isto neke lijekove i pikala se?

----------


## pilek

pila sam klomifen,pet dana,to je isto za stimulaciju i to je to

----------


## Konfuzija

*Snupi*, ako ti ne bi bilo teško pitati da li zamrzavaju kada budeš išla po lijekove...  :Smile:

----------


## Ftičica

dobro jutro svima,
dobila sam jučer nalaz klamidije i svi nalazi od Cb su mi dobri  :Smile: 
odmah sam nabavila uputnicu za kontrolu sa nalazima CB i u ponedjeljak zovem da se naručim..
iskreno se nadam da neću čekati predugo za taj kontrolni pregled - jel to kontrola usmena ili kaj??
ne znam kaj će biti, ali možda me naruče na HSG - hoće li me pregledati ultrazvukom prije HSG? to me malo muči moram priznati..
i mislite da je u redu da im kažem, ako me ne gledaju prvo UZV da je lijevi jajovod "zaljepljen" uz maternicu?? nekak si mislim da je bolje reći...
moram priznati da sam bila neobično mirna u čekanju CB, pa sad kad znam da "uskoro" idem opet u Petrovu, počela me hvatati panika...
opet imam u glavi tisuću pitanja, ali budem ih postavljala malo po malo  :Smile:

----------


## bili

*Ftičica* odlična je vijest da su brisevi dobri da ne moraš nešto liječiti  :Very Happy: , želim ti da Petrovu dobiješ odmah u ponedjeljak, budi uporna ako si u mogućnosti sjedni na telefon doslovno dok ih ne dobiješ. Mene uopće nisu pregledavali ni radili mi ultrazvuk do prvog ultrazvuka u stimulaciji  8dc, sve smo rješavali papirnato. Moje mišljenje je da im kažeš sve pa nek onda oni odluče dal će te pregledati i pogledati na UZV. 
Samo smireno, još jedna stepenica je iza tebe al već te čeka sljedeća za koju se ponovo moraš napuniti pozitivom i strpljenjem.

----------


## laky

> da kod inseminacije isto gledaju folikule da vide kak rastu,vade estrogen i onda odluce kada ce dati stopericu i onda slijedi inseminacija
> a kaj se tice bazalne ja sam to probla mjeriti,al bilo bi ok da svaki dan u isto vrijeme prije ustajanja iz kreveta,pa onda kad ti slijedi ovulacija se temp malo spusti pa se digne tak nekak


estrogen ili estradiol?

----------


## Ftičica

*Bili*, hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  taj dio mi nije jasan..zakaj ne rade uzv ili pregled fizički ( bar sam tak shvatila da nitko ne pregledava ) do pred sam kraj...
jel to normalna procedura? to mi je neobično... i da, ja Petrovu zovem štreberski od 13-14 sati za naručivanje jel sam tak pročitala negdi.. jel to istina ili mogu zvati već ujutro? - ovo je možda malo bedasto pitanje...  :Smile:  da, malo po malo se krećem prema naprijed... :Smile: 
javim u svakom slučaju kada sam dobila termin za kontorolni pregled!

----------


## snupi

Pitat ću zamrzavanje.Mene HSG nije bolio,rađen je rengenski. Boli jedino ako ti je zastopan jajovod. Jedino mi se povračalo od kontrasta.A što se tiće pitanja napiši si  ih na papir

----------


## pilek

Estradiol

----------


## prava ovčica

Neznam kako vi ovo podnosite, ali ja sve češće i češće padam u neka depresivna stanja,
nakon svake vještice razočaranje.. jednostavno neznam kako ću izdržati sve ovo.
Veliki naklon curama koje su godinama u ovim vodama jer ja se uopće ne snalazim, a bilo kakva
pomoć od drugih mi je više mučna; opusti se, bit će, moli se, pij ovo, pij ono, odi tam, ne misli na to,
a ja bi najradije vrištala na sav glas. Ponekad stvarno mislim da me ni mm ne razumije, a kamoli ostali.
Nemam s kim podijeliti svoje stanje pa evo, ugnjavit ću vas.
A do 04. mjeseca ću definitivno prolupati.

----------


## milasova8

prava ovčica,ja mislim da nikako nije fer da si ti dobila postupak tek u travnju..pa sad se upisuje za siječanj/veljaču..
muški definitvno to lakše podnose,barem većina..tako i moj dragi..nekad imam osjećaj da on ni ne razmišlja o tome..a meni ne prođe dan kad ne pomislim na bilo koji dio vezan uz MPO..
iako mislim da je to samo trenutna faza,proći će te takve misli sigurno..probaj se zaokupit  drugim stvarima..ja ti recimo vježbam,puno čitam i vrlo malo boravim sama..najččešće sam u društvu koje ni ne spominje MPO i tako se malo odmaknem....
i znaš šta,ja ti skoro nikom nisam govorila za postupak,tako me nitko ni ne gnjavi..mislim da sam dobro postupila..izludila bi od savjeta sa strane..
drži se draga..za bilo šta-tu smo

----------


## snupi

Ovčice vrišti ako trebaš,trebaš  imati ispušni ventil,jer ako budeš sve skupljala u sebi budeš"pukla ko kokica",zato si i postajala ta psihološka savjetovališta. ako trebas razgovor  javi se nama, jer smo u sličnim problemima kao ti. I probaj iz muža izvući kaj njega muči da prebrodite to skupa. Možes mi se javiti i preko poruke pa ću te poslušati ako trebaš.I nedaj i budi pozitivna jer sa negativnosti si samo pogoršavaš situaciju. :Laughing:  i idemo dalje u nove pobjede!

----------


## Inesz

prava ovčice,
 :Sad: 
posve su mi razumljivi tvoji osjećaji i stanje. zbilja mi je žao....
vjerujem da bi ti bilo bar mrvicu lakše da ne moraš čekati 10 mjeseci na novi postupak. postoji li neki medicinski razlog radi kojeg te doktor nije ranije mogao staviti na listu za lijekove?

primjetila sam zadnjih dana na ovom forumu da su neke cure u zadnje vrijeme u kratkom roku (oko 3 mjeseca) dolazile na listu lijekova.

i ako nema nekih medicinski opravdanih razloga za tako dugu pouzu među postupcima, pokušala bih da sam na tvom mjestu od svog mpo liječnika zatražiti da me stavi ranije na listu za lijekove...

----------


## Inesz

milasova8, pisale smo u isto vrijeme.

prava ovčice, čini se da se je lista skratila, traži da i ti uskoro ideš u postupak.

miasova, sretno ti  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

evo petrovke moje,moj aih nije uspio,beta 1,2.
sad laganini do 3/13...

----------


## milasova8

Inesz,draga-hvala od srca :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

Ne postoji medicinski razlog, netko je napisao da je to zbog toga što sam termin
dobila dok je stari zakon bio na snazi  :Unsure: 
A ako je to u pitanju onda će me odkantati ako nazovem, termin imam i to je činjenica.
No neznam dali bi me i to podiglo, nije da sjedim doma i mislim samo o tome, radim, ali
svi oko mene znaju (teško je to bilo sakriti kad su usljedili oni silni izostanci zbog pregleda pa 
bolovanje, a doznaka je sve otkrila) i pitanja su ta koja ti nedaju da zaboraviš, pa niti jedan dan.
Zadnjih mjesec dana se komentira moj stomak; narastao je, trudna je, jel bila na oplodnji...
da ne spominjem svekrvu... ma bolje da ju ne spominjem.
I tako svako malo te netko podsjeti na to pa skomentira; ma bit će... brrrrrr.
Huh, nije bilo ovako u početku, samo je jedan dan sve pocrnilo. Dovraga, imam osjećaj da sam sama u svemu tome..

Moram si nabaviti mačku!

----------


## milasova8

žužy  :Love: 
napisala sam ti želje na odbrojavanju

----------


## strategija

Žuži žao mi je :Sad: 
Ovčice mislim da nemaš šta za izgubiti ako prošečeš do Petrove (ili telefonski ako ti nije blizu) i pitaš mogu li te kojim slučajem ranije staviti na listu jer si čula da se smanjila. Drži se!

----------


## snupi

Ako već hoces  zivotinju,po meni je pas bolji izbor.Jer  psi jako pomažu u  krisnim situacijama, javi se ako trebaš tu smo.Pusti neka   pričaju , to je tvoj život i ti znaš kaj si prošla ,oćito nemaju svoje živote.A  za ivf treba proći 6 mjeseci da ideš u ponovni postupak ,da se tijelo oporavi od hormona tak je bar meni rekao dr Vlaisavljević i zato naa godinu možes iči samo dva puta. A trbuh ti je narastao od stimulacije jer ti se o ljekova rastepla voda po tijelu. Vidim da si bila u 6. mjesecu,mozda  budes na redu u 12. jer sve je nekak ubrzanije.

----------


## snupi

Žužy žao mi je  št o nije uspijelo,kak ja puno puta znam sebi reči sve se događa sa razlogom!

----------


## snupi

.....Život je lijep....bez obzira na sve... -* Milasovina* parola koja je jako lijepa i ima smisla ,idemo u nove pobjede!!

----------


## amy2004

Žužy žao mi je što nije uspjelo,nadam se da će drugi put biti više sreće.
Prava ovčica znam da ti nije lako,puno puta i ja se tako osjećam.
Meni je još gore jer sam skoro po cijele dane sama doma,čak imam isto ponekad osjećaj da me mm ne razumije,molim ga da razgovaramo ali nikako,on sve drži u sebi onda tako i ja.
Mi smo rekli samo bližnjima i za sada nema puno pitanja,ali je bilo komentara da oni to nebi nikada.
Volila bi kad bi imala s nekim malo razgovarati ili prošetati,s nekim tko me razumije.

----------


## milasova8

život je uistinu lijep...u svakoj situaciji treba naći smisao,pa tako i u ovoj..možda je teško,ali drugačije ne ide..Ne može sve biti idealno,nažalost..
ali svejedno,život je lijep i idemo hrabro ga živjeti..nekad malo i odtugovati nije loše..ali više smijeha nam treba definitivno.. :Smile:  pa ajmo sad odmah jedan široki osmjeh za sve nas :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Draga Prava ovcica, i ja sam bila u takvom "stanju" kad sam dobila termin. Mislila sam da to sve nema smisla, da je uzalud, ali onda sam nasla ovaj forum i spasila se  :Smile:  Mm je toliko ufuran u ovu nasu pricu da kad sam ja znala "potonuti" i vec razmisljala da li da uopce idem raditi pretrage, on je preuzeo inicijativu, narucivao me/nas, hodao po nalaze... On je valjda "druga krajnost"! Obicno muskarci nece pokazati da im je stalo, da brinu, da se vesele, da ih je strah a sve to osjecaju i oni, vjeruj mi... Gadno je kad te okolina "pritisce", kad ispituju, "njuskaju"...mi nismo nikome rekli osim kumovima upravo zato da ne postavljaju 100 pitanja, zale nas (to mi je najgore) i sl. Ni na poslu nitko ne zna jer je to ustanova sa puuuno "baba" i onda komentarima nebi bilo kraja (vec sam se dosta bedastoca naslusala)... Kad ce trebati, saznati ce (ili nece)... Pokusaj se koliko mozes iskljuciti ako netko krene s tom pricom, ja obicno ignoriram ko da nisam cula ili se "napravim luda" ko da ne kuzim kaj me pitaju... Dojadi im pa prestanu... Ako ti dodje tesko, uvijek se tu mozes pojadati ili poslati p.p. bilo kome, to ti nitko nece odbiti...a uvijek je netko "tu" kad se javis... 
Amy2004 jesi iz Zg? Setnja, razgovor-kad god trebas!  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Milasova8 draga, svaki dan bar 10 puta ponovim recenicu iz tvog potpisa...postala mi je ko "mantra"  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

ili nađi kakav zanimljiv hobi ,kaj ti bude zaokupio misli. kod mene je jedan dio problem to kaj sam okružena sa ljudima koji svi imaju po dvoje ,troje djece i kaj sam ja jos uvijek  veliko dijete a drugo je što radim u ginekološkoj poliklinici. Ali raduje me to kad dođe netko novi i povrdi trudnocu. Čitaj knjige sad dok imas vremena,druži se frendicama,hodaj po kavama i nagovoti muža idete u gradove u kojima niste bili. Tak bar ja radim  ili nađi neku udrugu i budi njihov volonter i pomaži drugima. Puti pozitivna i vjeruj u sebe i uspjet će ,što ujedno želim svima nama!!! :Very Happy: , da skacemo od srece ko ovaj smajlić!!

----------


## Konfuzija

> estrogen ili estradiol?


Estradiol je estrogen, odnosno jedan od estrogena.

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estrogeni

----------


## mare41

kad je riječ o druženju-da podsjetim na ZG druženje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75800-Z...12-u-17h/page2

----------


## pilek

ja bila danas na ulatrazvuku,vadila krv ali mi rekla sestra irena nek dodem i sutra na utrazvuk...sutra bumo pametniji

----------


## amy2004

Sneki 41 nažalost nisam iz Zg  :Sad: 
Ja u srijedu idem vaditi nalaze jer je 2dc pa ćemo vidjeti što još moram dalje.

Znam da si moram naći neke zanimacije i da nije nikome lako ali baš mi nekada treba netko da se izjadam,isplačem,nasmijem....
Trenutno imam neki mali hobi i odem sa svojom ljepoticom u šetnju i na trening,ali baš mi treba još netko

----------


## snupi

jedva čekam sutra!!!

----------


## bili

> Sneki 41 nažalost nisam iz Zg 
> Ja u srijedu idem vaditi nalaze jer je 2dc pa ćemo vidjeti što još moram dalje.
> 
> Znam da si moram naći neke zanimacije i da nije nikome lako ali baš mi nekada treba netko da se izjadam,isplačem,nasmijem....
> Trenutno imam neki mali hobi i odem sa svojom ljepoticom u šetnju i na trening,ali baš mi treba još netko


Znam kako se osjećaš zato sam ja rekla svojim curkama cijelu situaciju ( družimo se već preko 10 godina) i nije mi bilo teško poslati poruku ili dići slušalicu i jednostavno plakati....za koju minutu bile bi kod mene, kava bi se kuhala i uskoro bi se orio smijeh...probaj, ako imaš nekog od povjerenja kome možeš reći situaciju ako želiš naravno,istina je da nam je M najveća podrška, ali ponekad njemu nisam mogla reći neke svoje strahove ili misli da ne bediram i njega, zato sam to podjelila s curama koje su me uvijek digle na noge. A na kojekakva pitanja sastrane moraš otupjeti, i boriti se, nije lako znam ali misli pozitivno, znam da je možda to već "ofucana" izreka ali bezbroj puta sam se uvjerila da pozitivne misli privlače samo pozitivno....

----------


## Helena5

Ja sam ovdje nova na forumu, i imam osjećaj da sam pala s marsa. Prvi puta idem ovaj mjesec na IVF- Petrova kod dr.Baldani i svega me strah. Danas počinjem sa decapetylom 0,1mg koji me prati skroz do štoperice.Od 2-4 dana imam gonal 300, a od 5-7 dana gonal 225. Nalazi mi baš i nisu na ruku jer mi je AMH 0,2 što znači jako loša rezerva jajnih stanica. Bojim se da mi šanse i nisu baš neke da dođe do sretnog završetka.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## prava ovčica

Eh da.. da sam doma u Slavoniji di sam i odrasla, di su mi obitelj i prijatelji
bilo bi puno lakše, ovako je stvarno teško. Ne kažem da prijateljica nemam, ali niti
jedna nije dovoljno dugo prijateljica da bi mogla baš o svemu... ili supremlade da bi shvatile.
Kako je Bili napisala, M je najveća podrška, ali meni i jedina i onda te strahove, sumnje držim u sebi 
+ ovo divno vrijeme, ma recept za kvalitetan bed. 
Bit će bolje, znam jer nisam uvijek ovako down, samo je teško kad te slomi.

A što se tiće mog termina, cure koje ste dobile termine u 01,02/2013... jel ijedna kod dr. Radakovića?

----------


## milasova8

prava ovčica-ista stvar kod mene,svi u OS i obitelj i prijatelji od malena...
mogle bi organizirati nekakvu kavicu,a? 

Helena5,dobro nam došla sa željom da ti ovo bude prvi i dobitni postupak. :Smile: ..Jel si sama daješ inekcije ili ideš negdje?

----------


## Helena5

Ne za sada baš i nisam toliko hrabra da se pikam sama, pa će mi mama davati ona je med.sestra  :Cool:

----------


## pilek

četvrtak AIh,danas si dajem ovittrele,dala mi sestra irena,dodjem doma i vidim rok 6 mj,valjda vrijedi to

----------


## wanna be mommy

vidim puno ovdje ima Slavonki, i sama sam jedna od njih...i znam kako je u "tuđem" gradu, svima nam je nekad teško, ali ruku na srce same smo si birale.
*prava ovčica*, potpuno te razumijem  :Love:

----------


## snupi

Dosao i zadnji nalaz  briseva, :Smile:  i sutra ujutro po terapiju!

----------


## milasova8

snupi-sretno sutra :Smile:

----------


## Bab

> četvrtak AIh,danas si dajem ovittrele,dala mi sestra irena,dodjem doma i vidim rok 6 mj,valjda vrijedi to


hej draga, ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak to vratila i tražila friški lijek...nije se s tim za igrati, mada je meni jednom moj dr rekao da se lijekovi mogu koristiti još 3-6 mjeseci nakon službenog roka...ali ja ne bi...nikad ne znaš tko je to imao doma, gdje je držao i kako čuvao...
ti si sebi najbitnija i nemoj pristat na stare lijekove - NIKAKO !!!

I sretno u četvrtak :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Petrofke drage,

nije me duugoo ovdje bilo...
nisam imala šta pametno pisati :Undecided: 

Jel znate jesu već počele gužve u našoj bolnici?
Ja uskoro krećem sa pikanjem, pa me zanima kakva je situacija tamo

pusa svima i sretno u postupcima...nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve postati sretne i zadovoljne mame :Smile:

----------


## clover

Drage cure, imam problem....danas sam kao dobila M. ali ja uvijek dan dva nemam skoro ništa i onda krene jako curiti..trebam 1 ili 2 dan doći vaditi krv i naravno 2 dan počinjem sa pikanjem..ne znam da li da danas uzmem kao prvi dan? može mala pomoć?? nisam pametna uopće što sad??

----------


## Sneki41

Ja mislim da se prvi dan krvarenja (bilo jako ili slabo) racuna kao prvi dan ciklusa ali mozda je najbolje da zovnes Petrovu i pitas sestru. Najsigurnije da ne zeznes nesto, ja bi bar tak napravila...

----------


## milasova8

> Petrofke drage,
> 
> nije me duugoo ovdje bilo...
> nisam imala šta pametno pisati
> 
> Jel znate jesu već počele gužve u našoj bolnici?
> Ja uskoro krećem sa pikanjem, pa me zanima kakva je situacija tamo
> 
> pusa svima i sretno u postupcima...nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve postati sretne i zadovoljne mame



Bab -neka si nam se vratila..kad sam išla po lijekove bila je gužva..tako da su počele gužvice..

hvala na željama..tebi želimo isto!

----------


## milasova8

koliko su meni rekli,prvi dan krvarenja je prvi dan ciklusa..bez obzira bilo to krvarenje jače ili slabije..
tako da bi ja na tvom mjestu danas računala kao 1dc

----------


## amy2004

Meni je isto tako prvi dan slabo krvarenje.
Danas mi je isto prvi dan i krenula sam sa mjerenjem bt,sutra bi trebala ići vaditi nalaze.
Samo mi nije jasno te sve hormone kad vadim nešto mi je rekla da ima neki koji vadim pa onda pola sata čekam pa onda opet,ali valjda će biti sve uredu.
Samo me malo strah brisevajer koje sam sreće uvijek bude neka bakterijica.
Da li je neka od vas imala situaciju da je za vrijeme ciklusa i par dana nakon toga kao malo peče?

----------


## Konfuzija

Prvi dan menstruacije se računa onaj dan kada krene prava, svježa krv, a ne onaj smeđi spotting, ako ste tomu sklone. I k tomu još, ako procurite poslijepodne ili navečer, onda računajte sljedeći dan kao prvi dan. Tako je meni objasnila sestra u Petrovoj i tako sam ja u 36. godini života svoga konačno naučila kada mi je prvi dan menstruacije. :Grin:

----------


## Mary123

> Prvi dan menstruacije se računa onaj dan kada krene prava, svježa krv, a ne onaj smeđi spotting, ako ste tomu sklone. I k tomu još, ako procurite poslijepodne ili navečer, onda računajte sljedeći dan kao prvi dan. Tako je meni objasnila sestra u Petrovoj i tako sam ja u 36. godini života svoga konačno naučila kada mi je prvi dan menstruacije.


Upravo tako....ja kad sam išla u 6 mjesecu na IVF dobila sam naputak da ako dobijem do 5 popodne da mogu računati da mi je to prvi dan...sve poslije nije prvi dan već sljedeći dan....

----------


## ježić

> hej draga, ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak to vratila i tražila friški lijek...nije se s tim za igrati, mada je meni jednom moj dr rekao da se lijekovi mogu koristiti još 3-6 mjeseci nakon službenog roka...ali ja ne bi...nikad ne znaš tko je to imao doma, gdje je držao i kako čuvao...
> ti si sebi najbitnija i nemoj pristat na stare lijekove - NIKAKO !!!
> 
> I sretno u četvrtak


pilek, mogu samo potpisati Bab. Nadam se da si se vratila po drugu ovitrelku. Teoretski, svaki lijek vrijedi duže nego što mu je rok valjanosti, ali ti ne možeš znati koliko je to. A bolnica ti NIKAKO NE SMIJE izdati takav lijek, pa makar i samo jedan dan valjanosti bio u pitanju.
Ako se nisi vraćala po novi, ja bih sačuvala kutiju i žalila se u četvrtak.
Petrova je od prije poznata po tome, ali sam mislila da su se već jednom opametili.

Btw, sretno u četvrtak!

----------


## ježić

> Petrofke drage,
> 
> nije me duugoo ovdje bilo...
> nisam imala šta pametno pisati
> 
> Jel znate jesu već počele gužve u našoj bolnici?
> Ja uskoro krećem sa pikanjem, pa me zanima kakva je situacija tamo
> 
> pusa svima i sretno u postupcima...nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve postati sretne i zadovoljne mame


Bab, draga, vidim da krećeš u akciju skoro. Pratim te, pratim... :Kiss:

----------


## pilek

zvala sam sestru irenu i tvrdi da to valja,ludaci

----------


## milasova8

> zvala sam sestru irenu i tvrdi da to valja,ludaci


Svasta..ne znam sta bi rekla..uzas

----------


## ježić

> zvala sam sestru irenu i tvrdi da to valja,ludaci


Ma možda i valja. Ali misliš li ti da sestra Irena to zaista zna?
Što ti govori zdrav razum. Da pobanalim situaciju. Da dođeš u trgovinu i hoćeš npr. kupiti paštetu. I onda vidiš da joj je rok valjanosti otišao negdje u 6. mjesecu. prodavačica ti veli "Ma to vam valja, nije joj ništa", jel bi ti kupila tu paštetu?

Ja bi recimo rekla sestri Ireni da ću prijaviti bolnicu HALMED-u, agenciji za lijekove, ili da ću ih dati u novine. Pacjentima daju lijekove isteklog roka valjanosti. Pitaj zašto te lijekove nisu vratili natrag dobavljaču. To je njihova dužnost.

----------


## pilek

ma jadno naše zdravstvo,bumo vidli kaj bude ispalo ovaj put...

----------


## kik@

cure ja sad doista nemam vremena sve citati pa ako mi mozete napisati
koliko se sada u petrovoj ceka na ljekove
ja bi tek sada pocela ponovo pa me zanima za onaj prvi razgovor s doktorom dali se mogu naruciti telefonom

----------


## Inesz

*pilek,* vrati tu štoperici i objasni im da NE SMIJU davati lijekove kojima je istakao rok važenja. to je vrlo, vrlo ozbiljana, na žalost zna biti i  opasno za zdravlje pacijenata. neka ti daju novu štopericu sa valjanim rokom. pripomeni im da poznaš Zakon o lijekovima, da su ti dužni izdati ispravan lijek.
a ako odbiju-postoji Framaceutska inspekcija u Ministarstvu zdravlja.

----------


## snupi

eto mene iz zga! Bila narućena u 15 do 10 po ljekove ,došla na red u 9:05, bilo je oko petnaestak parova. čim je dr Strelac došao odmah su me zvale, pogledao protokole i povijest bolesti iz Maribora,briseve i ostale  nalaze nije gledao. Kratki protkol ovakav 30 menopura i štoperica.Krecem sa terapijom dok u 11. dobijem mengu,2 dan ciklusa(znaci 08.11.), prva 3 dana po 5 menopura a onda po  a ostala  po 3 komada,osmi dan uvz. Rekao je da mu je cilj da dobijemo sto vise js , zaboravila sam pitati za zamrzavanje. A kad su mi trebali dati ljekove nema ih vise,pa moram nazvati danas popodne koji  dan si trebam doci po lijekove,pa cu onda pitati za zamrzivanje.

----------


## snupi

naručena
Kik meni su rekli da sam hna redu za 11 mjesc  za postupak ,pa sam nazvala na telefon 01 4604723 (moraš biti uporna sa tim Brojem) i reci da imas termin za taj i taj mjesec i kad onda trebas doci po ljekove, moras doći osobno po njihmne mozes poslati nikoga drugaoga tak su me dana rekli.

----------


## snupi

Pilek  vrati im lijek,u pitanju je hormonalni pripravak i tvoje zdravlje.

----------


## črkica

Vrijeme polako ide i ja skupljam nalaze i baš sam uzbuđena oko svega.
Razmišljam sad o brisevima... ako nađu neku bakteriju pretpostavljam da ju moram izlječiti prije nego dobim lijekove.
Da li u slučaju da nemam čisti bris idem na kraj reda za lijekove ili kako to inače ide?

----------


## prava ovčica

Uhh *pilek*, ja se nebi zezala s tim stvarima, bez straha tamo i vrati ih.
Nemogu ti ništa osim dati novu... 

I moj update, zvala Petrovu i dobila novi datum 02/2013, daklem u prvom po lijekove u drugom stratamo!  :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

> prava ovčica-ista stvar kod mene,svi u OS i obitelj i prijatelji od malena...
> mogle bi organizirati nekakvu kavicu,a?


Da, stvarno bi mogle  :Yes: 
Ja sam ovaj produženi vikend kod svojih, ali od 09.10. sam u Zg-u pa se javi  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Pilek,
nemoj upotrijebiti štopericu.
Hajde, nazovi me  :Smile:  sorry, ja sam izgubila tvoj broj moba

----------


## milasova8

prava ovčica-odlično za novi termin :Smile: 
Brzo će to

----------


## sanjalica82

i moja je beta 1,2  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

> i moja je beta 1,2


ajoj,draga,baš mi je žao..šaljem ti jedan virtualni  :Love: 
odtuguj i skupi snage za novi postupak

----------


## snupi

Zvala popodne kad moram doći po lijekove,rekli su mi da nazovem sutra u 7 dok raspakiraju pa mi onda budu rekli. Da rekla je da su počeli sa smrzavanjem js ali ovisno njihovoj kvaliteti. Meni je danas dr Strelac rekao da želi da ih dobijemo što više i da  su dobre kvalitete,to me baš razveselio. A i dobili su navodno dana novi uvz još su se ščuđavali  kak ja iz Maribora imam i sliku kak js koje su bile ugrađene u meni izgledaju i komentirali valjda i mi budemo imali takvu tehnologiju u bliskoj budučnosti.Sanjalica82  žao mi je zbog tak male bete,nemoj da te potopi,odukuj i idemo dalje. Da li  vi koje ste bile ste morale kaj platiti ivf i ljekove?Črkica  šta nisi radila prije nego što si išla po ljekove? Milasova šta si ti dobila za protokol?

----------


## amy2004

Ja sam danas išla vaditi nalaze i na kraju sam bila jako ljuta,bijesna razočarana.Zvala sam laboratorij u svojoj blizini znači u Ka i lijepo im pročitala što sve moram i na kraju nema problema,samo dođite ne trebate se naručiti.Ja lijepo danas dođem i ono tek kad mi je krenula vaditi kaže mi da oni ne rade anti TG,AMH i f T3.Ja je lijepo pitam pa što ću sad,a ona meni da nezna snađi se traži novu uputnicu i laboratorij koji to obavlja.Danas mi je bio 2dc i sad neznam što ću.Ujutro ću zvati Petrovu ali kad sam ih prvi put zvala kod njih se za to sve naručuje i čeka negdje do kraja 11mj,a doktorica je mislila da ćemo krajem 11mj na inseminaciju.
Sad sam tako bijesna,sama na sebe i na njih..... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## snupi

CB briseve prije nego što si išla po ljekove? Tipkam bez  miša,zato tu i tam krivo napišem ili nešto preskočim(mrzim tehnologiju) :Cool:

----------


## snupi

Amy slična situacija je u vž, ja sam prvo došla u lab na dmu zdravlja, da bi mi rekli da oni to ne mogu vaditi ako im bolnica ne da mig,došl u bolnicu tamo nemaju reagensa isto sam bila dr.dan i da li mi broj telefona da zovem za 15 dana. A za štitnjaću se moram osobno naručiti i naredu sam tek za mjesec dana. Ja ih ne trebam ali sam ih išla vaditi za svaki slučaj jer sam imala povišeni testosteron, pa da ne budu poslali prije postupka to napraviti.

----------


## mare41

amy, fT3, anti Tg i AMH se vade bilo koji dan ciklusa, zovi VV i pitaj da li se naručuje, ne mora to biti petrova, nego bilo koja bolnica, u Vinogradskoj isto rade, al AMH se naplaćuje, naravno da treba nova uputnica kad taj labos to ne radi, al mogli su ti to reći kad si ih pitala.

----------


## snupi

e da šta u Ka ne postoji neka bolnica ili lab koji to rade, a  danas su ti uputnicu potrošili ili ne?

----------


## sanjalica82

antitijela si izvadi na VV (ja sam radila, nalazi dosli za 5 dana postom) isto tako i AMH na VV. tamo se ne naplacuje ako je na crvenu uputnicu. svakako posalji u labos na mail povijest bolesti i u roku par sati dobijes termin

----------


## amy2004

A ka ima bolnica tamo sam i išla u taj njihov laboratorij,oni su na njoj zaokružili što mogu,prekrižili što nemogu i to je to,sad se ja snalazi

----------


## amy2004

A nema druge nego ću ujutro zvati VV ili neku drugu,raspitati ću se.
Da li možda samo imate točan broj koji trebam zvati da me ne šalju sa jednog na drugi broj

----------


## sanjalica82

amy odi na VV. tamo rade hormone od 3-5dana i 21 dana i ne trebas se narucit samo nazovi ujutro...primaju tako zene da se ne narucuju jer se ne zna prvi dan menge... takodjer rezultate salju postom

----------


## mare41

> A ka ima bolnica tamo sam i išla u taj njihov laboratorij,oni su na njoj zaokružili što mogu,prekrižili što nemogu i to je to,sad se ja snalazi


nažalost, puno pacijenata tapka i snalazi se, a to nije lako...
nego, zar to nije prilika da spojiš prisilan dolazak u zg (službeni) s kavom :Smile:

----------


## amy2004

A znam da nije lako,ali eto ja sam uporna ali to me sve malo pogodi jer mm je na terenu i sve sama prolazim.
A to nebi bila loša prilika spojiti sve odjednom.
Morati ću sutra nazvati i dogovoriti pa se možda baš uspijemo dogovoriti i za kavu

----------


## Konfuzija

> Da rekla je da su počeli sa smrzavanjem js ali ovisno njihovoj kvaliteti.


*Snupić*, po starom zakonu su smjeli zamrzavati samo jajne stanice, a po novome smiju i jajne stanice i embrije, ovisno o dogovoru između pacijentice i liječnika. Tako da je mene zanimalo zamrzavaju li embrije.. Valjda sam trebala biti jasnija. Ništa, hvala ti na trudu.  :Smile: 

AMH se na VV vadi na uputnicu, bez bilo kakvog plaćanja. Da ne dajete bezveze novce...

----------


## sanjalica82

amy posalji povijest bolesti na mail laboratorij-predbiljezba@idb.hr za stitnjacu...
broj VV je 01 2353800

----------


## snupi

Da pitam ujutro za embrije kad budem zvala ponovo za ljekove?

----------


## Konfuzija

> Da pitam ujutro za embrije kad budem zvala ponovo za ljekove?


Može, thx.  :Smile:

----------


## sanjalica82

snupi, ne placas ivf i lijekove. samo ti treba uputnica za bolnicko ljecenje koje pokriva lijekove i cijeli postupak..ako ces sto vadit onda dobijes od sestre internu uputnicu za labos i nema nikakvih problema.

----------


## snupi

jeej bar nesto za badava od ove lude države!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kristina1977

> A ka ima bolnica tamo sam i išla u taj njihov laboratorij,oni su na njoj zaokružili što mogu,prekrižili što nemogu i to je to,sad se ja snalazi


Ako se radi o Karlovcu,meni su u bolnici sve izvadila i slali za Zagreb,a nalazi su došli kod njih u roku 3 tjedna! To je bilo ove dodine u 1.mjesecu! I da nisam vadila u laboratoriju nego u infektološkoj ambulanti na švarči(stari dio bolnice)

----------


## amy2004

Neznam kako to ali evo meni su rekli da se to nigdje kod njih ne može napraviti i da se snađi.
Ma nema veze sutra ću zvati dalje i dogovarati

----------


## milasova8

Snupi-moj protokol su gonali + cetrotide

----------


## ježić

pilek, sretno sutra i ne boj se pokazati zube ako treba
:smajlićdržipalčeve:

----------


## pilek

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  hvala ježić
sutra u nove pobjede

----------


## Helena5

> Snupi-moj protokol su gonali + cetrotide


Milasova, po priči sam skužila da si iz Osijeka. ja sam iz Osijeka i osnovnu školu sam išla sa jednim Milasom, možda ste neki rod  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> hvala ježić
> sutra u nove pobjede


Draga šta si riješila sa štopericom??
*Amy2004* neznam šta da ti kažem...pokušaj riješiti...s menom je sve ok pa nisam imala toliki protokol oko tih nalaza....

----------


## snupi

Sretno sutra!!! :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Helena5

Dobro jutro svima  :Smile:  U utorak sam počela sa pikanjem, 1 dan sam dobila decapetyl i poslije toga sam imala vrtoglavicu pridala sam to nervozi i strahu jer mi je prvi IVF itd.... Jučer sam dobila gonal i decapeptyl i poslije 2-3h opet ista stvar vrtoglavica. Da li ste imale vi kakve nuspojave ili sam ja baš toliki paničar i zec  :Cool:

----------


## milasova8

Pilek,sretno :Smile:

----------


## sanjalica82

> Dobro jutro svima  U utorak sam počela sa pikanjem, 1 dan sam dobila decapetyl i poslije toga sam imala vrtoglavicu pridala sam to nervozi i strahu jer mi je prvi IVF itd.... Jučer sam dobila gonal i decapeptyl i poslije 2-3h opet ista stvar vrtoglavica. Da li ste imale vi kakve nuspojave ili sam ja baš toliki paničar i zec


samo se smiri...ako osjetis da ti se vrti budi mirna.i mene je bilo strah ali nakon par pikanja sve ok.ja sam imala napadaje vrucine kao da imam valunge. ipak su to hormoni.

----------


## Konfuzija

Helena, pripomeni to svome doktoru kad budeš na folikulometriji. Za svaki slučaj.

----------


## Helena5

> Helena, pripomeni to svome doktoru kad budeš na folikulometriji. Za svaki slučaj.


Razmišljam nazvati danas sestru Irenu pa pitat, jer tek u utorak 9.10 idem na UZV.

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova, po priči sam skužila da si iz Osijeka. ja sam iz Osijeka i osnovnu školu sam išla sa jednim Milasom, možda ste neki rod


hehe,možda mi je brat :Smile:

----------


## Helena5

> hehe,možda mi je brat


 :Laughing:  da li se možda zove Danijel......

----------


## snupi

Helena nije da sam paničar ali ja bi na tvom mjestu odmah nazvala  Zg i pitala za nuspojave,ako ti štete ljekovi bolje da ih ne koristiš. Svako tijelo drugačije reagira, mozda ti smeta kombinacija ta dva lijeka,mozda ti je prejaka doza esc. Nije da te strašim  bolje pitaj i pogledaj rokove trajanja na kutijama.

----------


## amy2004

Evo zvala sam i dogovorila da mogu u Vinogradsku doći bez naručivanja ali mora se paltiti jedan taj nalaz al sad nisam zapamtila da li anti TG ili AMH.
Ma nije ni bitno samo da ja to riješim i da nastavim dalje.Iskorist ću priliku što svekrva ide u utorak isto tamo vaditi neke nalaze pa možda ona plati moje  :Laughing:

----------


## milasova8

> da li se možda zove Danijel......


a ne,nije to on...

----------


## milasova8

> Evo zvala sam i dogovorila da mogu u Vinogradsku doći bez naručivanja ali mora se paltiti jedan taj nalaz al sad nisam zapamtila da li anti TG ili AMH.
> Ma nije ni bitno samo da ja to riješim i da nastavim dalje.Iskorist ću priliku što svekrva ide u utorak isto tamo vaditi neke nalaze pa možda ona plati moje


Znam sigurno da se u Vinogradskoj AMH plaća...bit će da je AMH..privatno je 350 kn,kod njih čini mi se da je oko 220..

----------


## Inesz

> *pogledaj rokove trajanja na kutijama*.


Veliki potpis na ovo.

----------


## črkica

[QUOTE=snupi;2238688]Črkica  šta nisi radila prije nego što si išla po ljekove?QUOTE]
Snupi, radila sam briseve početkom ove godine skupa sa svim ostalim, ali planiraju za mene ivf u 12. mjesecu pa su mi dali da sve s onog famoznog popisa ponovim jer će mi isteć do tada.
I sad sve polako obavljam, a za ljekove sam naručena 29.11. Pa mi je palo na pamet što ako nešto od briseva ne bude dobro...

----------


## Helena5

> Helena nije da sam paničar ali ja bi na tvom mjestu odmah nazvala  Zg i pitala za nuspojave,ako ti štete ljekovi bolje da ih ne koristiš. Svako tijelo drugačije reagira, mozda ti smeta kombinacija ta dva lijeka,mozda ti je prejaka doza esc. Nije da te strašim  bolje pitaj i pogledaj rokove trajanja na kutijama.


Rokovi uredu, zvala sam sestru i rekla da imam vrtoglavice, glavobolju danas i mučninu. Rekla je da se danas još pikam, pa da se sutra javim - možda je viroza. Ja se najradije ne bi danas pikala ne znam šta da radim nisam pametna

----------


## snupi

A kod kojega si doktora Helena. Nazovi bolnicu pa da te prespoje telefonski sa njim ne moras se predstaviti. kazes  dobar dan ja bi trebala tog i tog ako ga nema trazis vrčiča ili nekoga od navedenih šimunića,strelca,crvenkovića,kasuma ili baldanijevku.I ispricas koju vrst lijeka pijes i kakve imas nuspojave i sta da npravis da li da nastavis sa terapijom ili ne?

----------


## snupi

Nemoj se sramiti riječ je o tvojem zdravlju, :Smile: !

----------


## pilek

inseminacija gotova,slijedi iscekivanje  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

:Laughing:  Vibriramo za Pilek!!! :Sing:

----------


## snupi

helena-Tema: Stimulacija-nuspojave

----------


## Bab

Pilek, sad laganini...i javi nam veliku betu za cca 2 tjedna, može??? :Wink: 
navijamo za tebe :Smile:

----------


## pilek

:Smile:  :Smile:   :Smile:  nadam se da bude beturina  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> nadam se da bude beturina


Bit ce,bit ce :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

> inseminacija gotova,slijedi iscekivanje


Huh... ja ti želim da ti tih 14 dana proleti brzinom svjetlosti  :Trep trep: 

Jučer su me jajnici onak dosta boljeli i to mi nije čudno jer svaku ovulaciju sam dosad
osjetila samo što... četiri dana ranije. Jel moguće da mi je stimulacija smrdala moje
fiksne datume ovulacije..?? 

I ima li ijedna posljedice od onoga koktelčića..? 
Ja npr imam kvržice u veni u koju sam ga dobila, a prvih par dana mi je ruka bila plava,
hoće li to proći, trebam li doktoru za to jer negdje sam pročitala kako je kao "normalno"
i da bude prošlo, sam eto... 3 mjeseca je od moje aspiracije i kvržice su još tu  :neznam:

----------


## pilek

Meni pise u otpusnom preporuceno mirovanje,ja se nadam da to ne misle da budem lezala 2 tjedna....

----------


## snupi

ne moraš bas prespavati sva dva tjedna,ali miruj i nemoj otići planinariti na Sljeme ili nesto teško dizati. Šetaj ,bulji u kom ili tv,pročitaj  kakvu knjigu i nemoj misliti na "torticu, :Smile: .

----------


## snupi

A  mi budemo slale  vibre,da bude velika beturina!!

----------


## žužy

> ne moraš bas prespavati sva dva tjedna,ali miruj i nemoj otići planinariti na Sljeme ili nesto teško dizati. Šetaj ,bulji u kom ili tv,pročitaj  kakvu knjigu i nemoj misliti na "torticu,.


upravo tako *pilek* i ja se nadam  :fige: da bude beturina!

----------


## pilek

ah bumo vidli
al na svadbu moram,budem sjedila i klopala  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> ah bumo vidli
> al na svadbu moram,budem sjedila i klopala


na svadbu smiješ :Smile:  btw i ja sam sutra na svadbi*možda smo na istoj'

----------


## Bab

heheh, kaj je ovo s petrovkama??? sve po svadbama hodaju :Smile: 
i ja sam u nedjelju u Slavoniji na svadbi :Smile: 

sorry tete moderatorice na offtopičarenju :Sad:

----------


## pilek

a ja idem danas :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Pilek* sretnooooooo!!!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Ovčice*, proći će kvržice, imala sam i ja mjesecima kasnije. Što se tiče ovulacije, ne mora uvijek biti baš u isti dan, a može biti da neki mjesec i ne ovuliraš. Mislim da ti jedan stimulirani nije tu mogao naškoditi.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Snupi*, što je sa zamrzavanjem embrija, rade ili ne?

----------


## Mary123

*Konfuzija* kako si mi ti?Kakav je toj plan za dalje? :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

nemam pojma,nitko mi nije  znao nista reci,u utorak idem tam po ljekove pa valjda netko bude nesto  znao! Razgovarala sam sa dvije sestre preko telefona ali one sve ufurane samo u terapiju ostalo ne znaju.

----------


## Konfuzija

> *Konfuzija* kako si mi ti?Kakav je toj plan za dalje?


Ah, draga Mary, baš sam se neki dan sjetila ove tvoje crvene izreke u potpisu. Nastojim smanjiti očekivanja i pripremiti se na najgore, a to je da na kraju nećemo uspjeti. Živite kao da će sto godina biti mir, pripremajte se kao da će sutra biti rat.. ili kako je već nekoć cijenjeni državnik rekao... Planiram nešto uskoro, ali ne u Petrovoj. Hvala što pitaš.  :Smile:

----------


## sanjalica82

sorry na offu ali imam pitanje posto sam nova... kako mi je beta 0 i nismo prvi put uspjeli  :Sad:  sto dalje? da se javim ljecniku ili....?

----------


## Konfuzija

> sorry na offu ali imam pitanje posto sam nova... kako mi je beta 0 i nismo prvi put uspjeli  sto dalje? da se javim ljecniku ili....?


Da, moraš javiti liječniku, pa ćete se dalje dogovoriti. Žao mi je zbog bete  :Sad: .

----------


## Mary123

> Ah, draga Mary, baš sam se neki dan sjetila ove tvoje crvene izreke u potpisu. Nastojim smanjiti očekivanja i pripremiti se na najgore, a to je da na kraju nećemo uspjeti. Živite kao da će sto godina biti mir, pripremajte se kao da će sutra biti rat.. ili kako je već nekoć cijenjeni državnik rekao... Planiram nešto uskoro, ali ne u Petrovoj. Hvala što pitaš.


Di budeš otišla onda?Ma sve će to na kraju biti dobro...doći će i to vrijeme jedino šta godine odoše...godina po godina i gotovo..Želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta..vjerujem da će biti treća sreća. :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> sorry na offu ali imam pitanje posto sam nova... kako mi je beta 0 i nismo prvi put uspjeli  sto dalje? da se javim ljecniku ili....?


Ako si u Petrovoj onda si dobila otpusno pismo na kojem ti piše broj na koji se moraš javiti...sestra će ti onda reći kada ćeš doći na nove konzultacije..znam kako ti je...samo hrabro dalje...

----------


## grožđica

pozsrav svim mojim dragim suborkama.prijavljujem novi postupak za 11 mjesec o.g.to će biti naš peti pokušaj,dosad bez uspjeha nažalost.ovaj put puni nade i pozitivne energije krećemo dalje.

----------


## miny

drage moje, dali netko zna  gdje  privatrno radi  Prof. dr. sc. Dubravko Barišić,  iz Petrove.  On nije    mpo  lječnik, ali  je  navodno veliki stručnjak za miome  i  endometriozu.  hvala  vam  i sretno svima.

----------


## snupi

Miny sumljam da ti radi privarno,ja sam bila kod njega na konzultacijama prije laparo i histeroskopije ali preko debele  veze ali u petrovoj. On ti je trenutno dekan medicinskog faxa  pa sumljam da uz petrovu , fax još radi i privatno. Jedino kaj mogu reči za njega sve najbolje!

----------


## snupi

grožđica sertno mozda se i vidimo u 11. mjesecu.

----------


## grožđica

snupi ja mislim da će mi prvi ultrazvuk biti oko 20.11. negdje.tako otrprilike,jer mi ciklus nije baš redovit,hajde,možda se nađemo tamo.

----------


## milasova8

grožđica,od srca želim da ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Smile:  sretno!

Sneki,jel stigla M?

----------


## Sneki41

> grožđica,od srca želim da ovaj postupak bude dobitni sretno!
> 
> Sneki,jel stigla M?


Milasova draga, M stigla prekjucer, jucer sam krenula s pikanjem. I to u Becu kad smo se vracali iz Praga (tak me zatekla "satnica"), pokvario se bus...ma 100 problema ali obavila sam pikicu ko velika.  :Smile:  Uopce nije strasno, mogla bi se prijaviti za pripomoc ako kome treba  :Smile:  Sad ne znam, pretpostavljam da danas moram zvati sestru u Petrovu da "prijavim" da sam krenula (tak pise na onom papiru kaj su mi dali s rasporedom pikanja). I ti kreces za koji dan? Oko 15-tog ako se ne varam? Mene je M zaskocila 2 dana ranije, valjda od silne zelje i iscekivanja... Mislila sam da cu na pikanje bar za pocetak u Petrovu al eto vidim da stvarno nema potrebe pogotovo jer je ovaj Gonal u pen-u a nemam nista od onih pikalica kaj se moraju "pripremati".

----------


## Sneki41

Pilek, Grozdica sretno!!!

----------


## miny

vjerovatno kasnim   sa informacijom, ali evo  za svaki slučaj.  sve to možeš napraviti  na  Vuku vrhovcu  na  uputnicu. 
(  bivši merkur  )  2. kat  šalter .    imam negdje  broj , pa  kad  nađem ti  javim na PP.  kažeš im da  trebaš i AMH i onda se ne moraš ni naručitivati .. samo dođeš 3 dan ciklusa. 

sretno

----------


## miny

za  Amy2004. 





> vjerovatno kasnim   sa informacijom, ali evo  za svaki slučaj.  sve to možeš napraviti  na  Vuku vrhovcu  na  uputnicu. 
> (  bivši merkur  )  2. kat  šalter .    imam negdje  broj , pa  kad  nađem ti  javim na PP.  kažeš im da  trebaš i AMH i onda se ne moraš ni naručitivati .. samo dođeš 3 dan ciklusa. 
> 
> sretno

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova draga, M stigla prekjucer, jucer sam krenula s pikanjem. I to u Becu kad smo se vracali iz Praga (tak me zatekla "satnica"), pokvario se bus...ma 100 problema ali obavila sam pikicu ko velika.  Uopce nije strasno, mogla bi se prijaviti za pripomoc ako kome treba  Sad ne znam, pretpostavljam da danas moram zvati sestru u Petrovu da "prijavim" da sam krenula (tak pise na onom papiru kaj su mi dali s rasporedom pikanja). I ti kreces za koji dan? Oko 15-tog ako se ne varam? Mene je M zaskocila 2 dana ranije, valjda od silne zelje i iscekivanja... Mislila sam da cu na pikanje bar za pocetak u Petrovu al eto vidim da stvarno nema potrebe pogotovo jer je ovaj Gonal u pen-u a nemam nista od onih pikalica kaj se moraju "pripremati".


odlično,draga :Smile:  neka si se snašla..svu sreću ti želim..
da ja startam oko 15,ako se i kod mene ne požuri..
jel mi možeš na pp malo objasnit taj gonal? nije mi baš jasno šta prvo radim kad otvorim kutiju..samo ukratko redosljed da mi objasniš ak nije problem? thanks

----------


## sanjalica82

> odlično,draga neka si se snašla..svu sreću ti želim..
> da ja startam oko 15,ako se i kod mene ne požuri..
> jel mi možeš na pp malo objasnit taj gonal? nije mi baš jasno šta prvo radim kad otvorim kutiju..samo ukratko redosljed da mi objasniš ak nije problem? thanks


i ja sam koristila gonal u penu  :Smile: .iskreno svejedno je koju kutiju prvo otvoris jer su koncentracije iste samo sto u jednoj imas vise..ovisno koliko ti pise po protokolu..prije pocetka prvo stavis na 37,5 da istjeras zrak. znaci na penu okrenes na 37,5 i povuces klip .ako imas 2 ampule onda je to 150 (1 ampula je 75mg pa su 2 ampule 150), ako su 3 ampule onda je 225. namjestis ono sto se okrece na 150 ili 225 i povuces klip. on ide samo do onog broja gdje si oznacila onom zrnom strelicom. kad ubrizgavas onda ti se javi zvuk kliktanja tako da te to ne zbuni.

----------


## milasova8

hvala vam cure :Smile:  moram priznati da me to pikanje najviše plaši..ali nadam se da će sve biti ok..

----------


## sanjalica82

nije to nista strasno. ja sam se pikala u trbuh..nije bilo bolova ni masnica...u uputama ima kako se daje potkozna i to sa slikom tako da ne moras fulat. :Smile:

----------


## snupi

gonal f pen self injection guide- na you tubea sve lijepo objašnjeno tak sam se i ja pikala prije dvije godine!

----------


## snupi

Bila danas dobila lijekove i cekamo mjesec dana za početak! Nitko mi nakraju nije znao reči ništa o zamrzavanju tak  od mene opet nista.

----------


## bili

Svim pikalicama i budućim brzim pikalicama držim palčeve, a pilek od tebe očekujem sad jednu veliku betu za početak jeseni  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

dali je koja od vas pila estrofem do kraja ciklusa???

----------


## snupi

ne ali smo imale utrogestane 3X2 vaginalno.

----------


## snupi

Ali da Vam još jednu stvar velim. Meni nje pisalo što sve trebam donjeti- krv. nalaz,(krvna grupa), kopija vjenćanog lista,oib,fotokopije osobnih,nalaze briseva,papa nalaz, makere hiv,hepatitis,sifilis ,prijašnjenje nalaze. Strelac  je tražio prošli tjedan samo povijeti bolesti iz Maribora. A danas me sestra pitala zasto to nisam ostavila u petak kod njega ove sve predhodne papire i da im fotokopiram jos strelcov povijest bolesti,mariborski povijest bolesti i da li imam nalaze od hormona. Srecom da sam bila pametna i izvadila hormone na svoju ruku ,progesteron 21 je gotov, 24 štitnjača i ovaj petak ostalo. Tak da znate vadite ih bez obzira pisalo ili ne traže ih,prije nego što dobijete  lijekove.Srecom imala sam od 2011 koje sam  radila.

----------


## snupi

24.10. vadim hormone štitnjače.

----------


## Ftičica

jutro svima,
uspjela sam dobiti Petrovu krajem rujna i naručena sam na kontrolu sa CB početkom studenog... znači, mjesec i nekaj malo sitno dana... nije me bilo u zagrebu par dana, pa nisam ni stigla napisati to.. jel koja od svih vas kod dr Šimunića? vidim da skoro sve spominjete dr Strelec...
danas me jako trbuh boli i 29dan mi je, ali ja se i dalje nadam da ću nazvati Petrovu i reći da ne dolazim na pregled... koja glupost  :Sad: 
ovim tempom mislim da mogu komotno čekati kasno proljeće, ljeto... bar koliko vidim po pisanjima...
i vidim da nisam jednina koja stalno, a pod stalno mislim 24/7 ima u glavi sve to...
i zakaj meni niko nije dao nikakav popis kaj se mora napravit od pregleda? ja sam došla doktoru sa hormonima, sgramom... ali kad mogu dobiti taj popis od njih? i još jedno pitanje... hoće li biti potrebno raditi opet sve CB i hormone s obzirom da su rađeni svi ljeto/jesns ove godine..?
sretno svima...  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Draga Ftičica, mi smo popis dobili kad smo došli na zadnje konzultacije kad smo dogovorili u koji ćemo postupak, odnosno mislim da bi ti mogla popis dobiti sad kad ideš jer vjerojatno si sad obavila sve kaj su tražili i kaj im treba da vide "stvarno stanje stvari", onda smo dobili termin kad doći po ljekove, papir što sve trebamo obaviti i donijeti od dokumentacije. Svi nalazi hormona i CB-a ti vrijede 6 mjeseci (tako piše na tom papiru - ne stariji od 6 mjeseci - to vrijedi za sve nalaze koje ćeš nositi). Ja sam sve radila ponovo jer su moji bili stariji. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

PTiči ti si očito imala sve dokumente kaj su trebali a Cb ti mogu  biti  stari najviše  godinu dana. Da li si radila markere?- markeri hiv ,hepatitis, sifilis i ti i dragi - rade se u petrovoj  ulici, malo nize  bolnici na istoj strani -hrvatski zavod za trans. medicinu.To ti treba(kopije od svega), krvnu grupu, pape ne stariji od godinu dana,vjenčani list, tvoj oib,uputnica za bolniko lječenje i posebno uputnica za pregled i ako imas friški hormonalni status i fotokoije osobnih i od tebe i od dragog. To je ivf,to predas  dok dođes tam k šimuniću,da ti mogu dati ljekove. Ja sam si sama izabrala Strelca a za ostale cure ne znam kak je koja dosla do kojeg doktora!

----------


## snupi

Svi nalazi hormona i CB-a ti vrijede 6 mjeseci ( ne mojem piše ne starije od godinu dana,tko je tu lud) :Cool: !

----------


## milasova8

budući da sam ja imala apsolutno sve moguće nalaze(vađene u 1 mj.ove godine)  kad sam došla na konzultacije u 3 mj./2012 a zapisana za postupak u 10 mj. rekli su mi da mi brisevi i papa vrijede godinu dana,a HIV,sifilis i hepatitis čak dvije godine?! a hormone sam imala iz 2010.i nisu me tražili nove..
ftičica,ja na tvom mjestu ne bi vadila nove briseve budući da su ti ovi friški-pa sa svime što sad imaš odi na konzultacije pa će ti dr.Š reći šta još trebaš..

----------


## Helena5

Evo,da se javim! Hvala Snupy i sanjalici na pomoci,prezivila sam prvih par dana dok se org.ne navikne na buru hormona. Jucer 8 dan bila na UZV,nista ne kazu-pikam se dalje,sutra opet UZV. Svima Vama,koje krecete s pikanjem i one koje cekaju betu zelim  puno srece  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Helena5,koji ti je protokol?

----------


## Helena5

Decapeptyl od 1dana do ovitrella, od 2 do 4 dana-4 gonala,a od 5 dana po 3 gonala.

----------


## milasova8

dobitna kombinacija,draga :Smile:  
*Sretno!!*

----------


## Helena5

> dobitna kombinacija,draga 
> *Sretno!!*


Bit ce i kod tebe,draga moja! Samo pozitivno misli,odmaraj se i radi ono sto te cini sretnom  :Wink:  Drzim fige!

----------


## Ftičica

pozdrav,
markere nisam radila ( to znam da moram zbaviti u Petrovoj 3 ), ali ne znam jel da se žurim s time ili ne...
uputnicu za to daje ginekoglog ili opća praksa? kaj mora biti na uputnici.. to rade oba partnera, kaj ne?
ja kad dođem na kontorlu sa CB, onda me bu tek vjerujem naručil dr na HSG...
valjda, tak mi je napisal na povijest bolesti... to bu sigurno tek iza idućeg ciklusa, pa onda opet ode mjesc/dva...
i još se moramo vjenčati...  :Smile:  nije nam to prioritet.. volimo se, dugo smo skupa, jako lijepo funkcioniramo... ali sad ispada da smog najveće želje na svijetu moramo i u brak... mislite da bi HSG mogla biti zadnja pretraga koja se mora zbaviti?

----------


## milasova8

Fticica ne morate se vjencati- mi nismo..ovjerili smo kod javnog biljeznika izjavu da zivimo u vanbracnoj zajednici i prijavili se na istu adresu..

----------


## Ftičica

i nemojte se ljutiti kaj ne oslovim imenom svaku pojedinačno, ali ja pročitam sve i onda pišem "grupno" tak mi je lakše...
i uopće ne želim još ništa pitati o tim silnim pikicama, konzultacijama... mislim da me to tada još puno napetih dana čeka...

----------


## snupi

Ptičica i sve  povijesti bolesti fotokopiraj,uputnice ti piše tvoj socijalni ginekolog-1 na kojoj pise za bolničko lječenje a fruga  za pregled i nek  ti obavezno napiše šifra neplodnost, napravi si što prije ,znam da se za neke moraš i naručiti prije jer se čeka. Zašto bi se morala udavati,
Početno

   Ovjeriti  samo  kod javnog biljeznika izjavu da zivite  u vanbracnoj zajednici i prijavljeni da   ste  na istoj  adresi. Ja sam bila na Hsg u Vžu ga rade samo rengenski,moras se naručiti i  kod nas za to treba uputnica za bolnicu. Dođes ujutro u 7 na ginekologiju i čekaš dok se ne oslobodi rengen, prije toga dobijes apaurin u ruku. A za parnera ti treba samo uputnica za spermiogram,koji treba obaviti isto u petrovoj ali ga moras naručiti jer  se i to čeka(što prije)-taj nalaz je gotov isti dan. Podizanje nalaza(za spermiogram) je od  7-9 ili 14-15 h

----------


## Ftičica

spermiogram imamo iz privatne klinike jer smo bili nestrpljivi i prije nego smo krenuli, a dr Š nije ništ rekel da trebamo raditi novi ili petrove.. bar ne za sada.
koliko sam shvatila, fale nam samo RH, krvna grupa i razne bolesti koje se mogu vidjeti iz krvi, ali ne znam jel možemo to prije raditi nego mi dr kaže koje točno moram imati...
ja očekujem da ću na HSG se naručiti sad početkom studenog kad idem na kontrolu...a kad bu točno to bilo, doktor bu odlučil...

----------


## snupi

onda pričekaj kaj ti budu rekli! :Smile:

----------


## Ftičica

je, to i bum  :Smile: 
a onda se javim sa friškim informacijama  :Smile: 
ugodan ostatak dana svima želim  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Decapeptyl od 1dana do ovitrella, od 2 do 4 dana-4 gonala,a od 5 dana po 3 gonala.


Smije li se znati koje si godište? To je dosta jaka stimulacija.

----------


## ljubilica

curke, mi idemo na 1.pregled 22.10 kod dr. Baldani.. Kod mene sve ok, mm oligoasthenoteratoozoospermia  :Sad:  (mislim si jel moglo gore)....
imam nalaze CB, hormona, uzv, papa rađen u veljači, mm ima s gram
da li mi možete reći ukratko što me čeka???

----------


## Konfuzija

> curke, mi idemo na 1.pregled 22.10 kod dr. Baldani.. Kod mene sve ok, mm 
> imam nalaze CB, hormona, uzv, papa rađen u veljači, mm ima s gram
> da li mi možete reći ukratko što me čeka???


Razgovor s doktoricom  :Smile: , sve će ti objasniti kad dođeš, ništa se ne brini. 




> oligoasthenoteratoozoospermia  (mislim si jel moglo gore)....


O, da, moglo je.. Moglo je da ih uopće nema.  :Taps:

----------


## milasova8

Slazem se sa konfuzijom,moglo je definitivno biti gore..
Konzultacije sa dr.i vjerovatno upis na listu za postupak..sve bude ok.

----------


## Helena5

> Smije li se znati koje si godište? To je dosta jaka stimulacija.


ja sam ti 80. Ali mi je AMH 0.2 i navodno zato me mora tako stimulirat da dobije max.

----------


## ljubilica

Hvala curke....
Ima li itko iskustva s dr.Baldani?

----------


## Helena5

> Hvala curke....
> Ima li itko iskustva s dr.Baldani?


ja sam kod dr.Baldani. Cula sam da je ok. Dr. sam vidjela 2 puta ( konzultacije i kad sam dosla po pikalice). Cini mi se ok,jer ti kaze otvoreno kako je stanje, pa bilo to dobro ili lose.

----------


## bili

*Ljubilica* dr. Baldani je i moja dr. Prvi puta mi je djelovala malo hladno ali kasnije mi se svaki puta sve više sviđala  :Smile:  Na kraju kod transfera bila toliko nježna i dobra da sam se rastopila. Ozbiljno, iskreno s obzirom na broj pacijenata koji joj dnevno prođe zadržala je onu ljudskost i vrline koje svakoj ženi olakšaju put k cilju. Takav dojam je ostavila na mene. Naravno, kod nekog drugog je možda drugačije. Ali nemoj se brinuti, žena zna što radi  :Smile:  Nemoj se začuditi ako te ne pregleda, nego samo pogleda papire, kaže svoju preporuku i onda malo popričate o tome, sve dalje će ti objasniti do zadnjih detalja, kasnije i sestra Iva tako da se nemaš što brinuti. A mi smo tu za svaku tvoju nejasnoću!! Sretno, i obavezno javi kako je prošlo!

*Helena*, slična stimulacija mojoj, samo sam ja imala 3 gonala pa poslije po 2. Moja stimulacije je bila dobitna  :Smile:  Držim palčeve i za tvoju. Poslije sam jedino imala hiperstimulaciju, koja je hvala Bogu uz mirovanje i kontrole prošla sama od sebe. Jajnici se vratili u normalno stanje, ciste popucale a tekućina iz trbušne šupljine nestala. Bebe žive i zdrave i jaaako aktivne :Smile: ))

----------


## Helena5

> Hvala curke....
> Ima li itko iskustva s dr.Baldani?





> *Ljubilica* dr. Baldani je i moja dr. Prvi puta mi je djelovala malo hladno ali kasnije mi se svaki puta sve više sviđala  Na kraju kod transfera bila toliko nježna i dobra da sam se rastopila. Ozbiljno, iskreno s obzirom na broj pacijenata koji joj dnevno prođe zadržala je onu ljudskost i vrline koje svakoj ženi olakšaju put k cilju. Takav dojam je ostavila na mene. Naravno, kod nekog drugog je možda drugačije. Ali nemoj se brinuti, žena zna što radi  Nemoj se začuditi ako te ne pregleda, nego samo pogleda papire, kaže svoju preporuku i onda malo popričate o tome, sve dalje će ti objasniti do zadnjih detalja, kasnije i sestra Iva tako da se nemaš što brinuti. A mi smo tu za svaku tvoju nejasnoću!! Sretno, i obavezno javi kako je prošlo!
> 
> *Helena*, slična stimulacija mojoj, samo sam ja imala 3 gonala pa poslije po 2. Moja stimulacije je bila dobitna  Držim palčeve i za tvoju. Poslije sam jedino imala hiperstimulaciju, koja je hvala Bogu uz mirovanje i kontrole prošla sama od sebe. Jajnici se vratili u normalno stanje, ciste popucale a tekućina iz trbušne šupljine nestala. Bebe žive i zdrave i jaaako aktivne))


Eee hipera se i bojim  :Sad: . Jesi ti imala ovitrel za stop.? Kad ti se hiper pojavio i kako si primjetila?

----------


## Helena5

> Decapeptyl od 1dana do ovitrella, od 2 do 4 dana-4 gonala,a od 5 dana po 3 gonala.


evo zene,ne znam dali da tugujem ili se radujem. Bila na uzv,samo 1 folikul :- s - danas stop.,a u subotu punkcija. Nadam se bingu .

----------


## milasova8

> evo zene,ne znam dali da tugujem ili se radujem. Bila na uzv,samo 1 folikul :- s - danas stop.,a u subotu punkcija. Nadam se bingu .


sretno,sretno,sretno :Smile:  i jedan je dovoljan,tako da nemoj tugovat..

----------


## kristina1977

i ja sam imala 1js,i ta je bila dobitna,i sad čekamo malenu princezu!

----------


## milasova8

[QUOTE=kristina1977;2244294]i ja sam imala 1js,i ta je bila dobitna,i sad čekamo malenu princezu![/QUOTE

Prekrasno :Smile:  Curica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bili

Helena, ne tuguj baš sam htjela spomenuti Kristinu1977, jedan ali vrijedan i još k tome predivna princeza, nemoj klonuti. 
Da, OV. mi je bila štoperica, ja nisam ni imala pojma šta je to hipers. iskreno nisam se zanimala za to, skužila sam da me još uvijek boli u predjelu jajnika (moja aspiracija je bila bolna) i da mi trbuh raste a tek smo potvrdili 2 bete i to me mučilo kod spavanja, kako sam se god okrenula sve me boljelo. Otišla na hitnu i doktor mi je objasnio da je to posljedica stimulacije. Nemoj se brinuti oko toga, korak po korak prvo sad svu pozitivu usmjeri na ovu dobitnu js  :Smile: 
Kristina iskrene čestitke na curici  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

bili,jel vama stižu cure,dečki ili cura i dečko?

----------


## pilek

i jedna stanica je dovoljna...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

potpisujem cure i ta jedna je dovoljna , mislimo na tebe i znamo da je to ona prava!! :Smile:

----------


## Helena5

Ženice moje, da vas sad ne imenuje svaku pojedinacn. Steka mi int.veza preko mob.se spajam jer sam smjestena u zg. HVALA na podrsci i utjesnim rijecima,zivim za dan da beta bude pozitivna. Zelim isto i vama puno srece  :Smile:

----------


## keti10

Cure pomagajte, da li je neka imala slučaj kao moj. U desetom smo u stimuliranom a meni kasni već 9 dana. Test radila - negativan.
Inače su mi ciklusi redovni svakih 26-28 dana. Da li ima koja kakav savjet ili slično iskustvo! Svaki dan čekam da počinjem sa bockanjem (lijekovi kod kuće) 
a ono nikako.........

----------


## Konfuzija

Sretno, *Helena*, pij puno tekućine, odmaraj i pazi se Hipera.  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

*Keti10* nadamo se da je trudnoca a drugo moguce da imas cistu od  tolikih stimulacija ako ti bude  kasnila i za vikend ,napravi još jednom test ako je negativan javi se ginekologu- nisam imala slično isustvo ali to ti je moj savjet.

----------


## snupi

Milasova vidim da vam je bilo jučer na druženju ,žao mi je što nisam bila!!! :Sad:

----------


## pilek

ja postajem  nestrpljiva.....

----------


## milasova8

evo drage moje, M.stigla i sutra počinjem s pikanjem ako hormoni(progesteron) bude ok..

----------


## črkica

Pozdrav curkice, evo da se pohvalim da su CB stigli čisti, izvadila sam spolne hormone, hor.štitnjače, šećer i AMH. Svi nalazi su ok, AMH je 48.6 što je dosta visoko, a nemam policistične janike, tko će ga znati...
Uglavnom, još mi slijede biljezi na hep, hiv i rar i spermiogram i spremni smo za postupak, već sam nestrpljiva...
Nek mi neko samo reci što mi je za činiti kad dobijem i zadnji nalaz. Termin za lijekove mi je 29.11. i da li taj dan samo dođem s uputnicama ili trebam prije još kod dr.nešto dogovoriti. Prvi mi je postupak pa sam sva smotana  :Smile:

----------


## Helena5

> evo drage moje, M.stigla i sutra počinjem s pikanjem ako hormoni(progesteron) bude ok..


drzim fige,sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

> evo drage moje, M.stigla i sutra počinjem s pikanjem ako hormoni(progesteron) bude ok..


Draga sretno do neba i natrag..... :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Pozdrav curkice, evo da se pohvalim da su CB stigli čisti, izvadila sam spolne hormone, hor.štitnjače, šećer i AMH. Svi nalazi su ok, AMH je 48.6 što je dosta visoko, a nemam policistične janike, tko će ga znati...
> Uglavnom, još mi slijede biljezi na hep, hiv i rar i spermiogram i spremni smo za postupak, već sam nestrpljiva...
> Nek mi neko samo reci što mi je za činiti kad dobijem i zadnji nalaz. Termin za lijekove mi je 29.11. i da li taj dan samo dođem s uputnicama ili trebam prije još kod dr.nešto dogovoriti. Prvi mi je postupak pa sam sva smotana


Draga taj dan kad dođeš po lijekove a u tvom slučaju je to 29 ovaj mjesec...doneseš sve nalaze sa onog papira i dvije uputnice....uglavnom svi nalazi i tvoj i suprugov OIB,osobna i sve ostalo moraš kopirati...znači sve sa onog papira...sretno...ak kaj nije jasno javi se...

----------


## Sneki41

> evo drage moje, M.stigla i sutra počinjem s pikanjem ako hormoni(progesteron) bude ok..


Draga, veselim se s tobom! Malo se i kod tebe M pozurila, zar ne? Znam da si teoriju usvojila, sad ces ti fino rjesiti i pikanje u praksi i sve ce biti super! Ne brini za hormone, biti ce OK! Drzim fige, pusa!

----------


## milasova8

Je,draga Sneki-uranila 2 dana..nadam se da ce biti ok sve..
Jesi bila na kojem UZV?

Hvala svima cure..ljubim vas

----------


## amy2004

> evo drage moje, M.stigla i sutra počinjem s pikanjem ako hormoni(progesteron) bude ok..


Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## keti10

Snupi, hvala na savjetu. Zvala doktora u Petrovu, sve mi objasnio i rekao što da pijem! Nikad nisam mislila
da ću M toliko čekati!

----------


## amy2004

Ej ženske koji je postupak kad skupim sve nalaze? Trebam ići na inseminaciju ali neznam još točan datum.
Da li trebam nazvati i pitati?
Samo me strah kako će biti sa nalazima,hoće li biti sve kako treba i hoće li se spermiogram malo popraviti  :Unsure:

----------


## Sneki41

> Je,draga Sneki-uranila 2 dana..nadam se da ce biti ok sve..
> Jesi bila na kojem UZV?
> 
> Hvala svima cure..ljubim vas


Nepredvidiva je ta m, i mene je "zaskocila" 2 dana ranije  :Smile:  U nedjelju idem na prvi UZV, valjda bu dobro...

----------


## snupi

i ja sam danas dobila m ali ja počinjem sa pikanjem tek za mjesec dana! Drage pikalice da napikate puno toga dobrog i kvalitetnog!! Di ste vadile AMH i koliko ste čekale, da li znate  gdje  obaviti bez uputnice  da se plati a da nije privatno(znam labaratorij ali nije baš nije jeftina pretraga).

----------


## Helena5

> i ja sam danas dobila m ali ja počinjem sa pikanjem tek za mjesec dana! Drage pikalice da napikate puno toga dobrog i kvalitetnog!! Di ste vadile AMH i koliko ste čekale, da li znate  gdje  obaviti bez uputnice  da se plati a da nije privatno(znam labaratorij ali nije baš nije jeftina pretraga).


Ja sam vadila u 1mj. u Brayeru 610kn, nalaz mi stigao na mail za cca. 10 dana,tamo me dr.poslao :-$

----------


## amy2004

Ja sam u utorak bila u Vinogradskoj preko uputnice radila fT3 i anti TG,a AMH sam platila 260kn.Nisam se morala naručivati sam došla ujutro i nalaz će poslati na meil ili na adresu

----------


## snupi

Hvala Amy 2004 mislim da je to za sad najeftinija varijanta bez uputnice.

----------


## milasova8

Zasad nis od pikanja-progesteron mi je previsok..u pon.ponavljam nalaz pa ce dr.odlucit sta dalje..mozda ovaj ciklus nis od postupka :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

> Zasad nis od pikanja-progesteron mi je previsok..u pon.ponavljam nalaz pa ce dr.odlucit sta dalje..mozda ovaj ciklus nis od postupka


Pa je.... miša...pa kak sada to...pa od čega dođe taj visoki progesteron??

----------


## milasova8

Ne znam..saznat cu u pon...znam da mi je dosta cekanja i namolit cu ih da idem u prirodnjak ak me vec nece pustit u stimulirani..

----------


## Inesz

milasova,
čudno mi je. progesteron ili prolaktin?

----------


## clover

baš sa, to i ja htjela pitati? progesteron nikad nije toliko bita....kod njega je problem samo manjak...

----------


## milasova8

Progesteron je..nije prolaktin..sta mi savjetujete?

----------


## ljube

milasova8, bazalni progesteron 2.dc mora biti ispod 3,2 nmol/L da bi se krenulo sa stimulacijom, ako je viši smanjuje se uspjeh IVF-a, dobit ćeš odgovor u bolnici,ali najčešće se tada ide u dugi protokol.

----------


## taca70

Milasova8, ja imam lose iskustvo sa postupkom u koji sam krenula sa povisenim progesteronom. Primila sam 60 amoula gonadotropina, dobili 3 js i ostala bez et-a. S povisenim P treba jaca stimulacija, slabiji je odgovor na nju a slabi i receptivnost endometrija.

----------


## snupi

ja sam imala povišeni testosteron ,  dok sam išla na prvi ivf i isto samo 3 js-također prvi put dobila dugi protokol.

----------


## mare41

> milasova,
> čudno mi je. progesteron ili prolaktin?


nama, koji smo naučili na taci, nije čudno :Smile: , milasova, spomenula sam to na kavi

----------


## Inesz

uvijek od vas učim nove stvari

----------


## Mary123

> Progesteron je..nije prolaktin..sta mi savjetujete?


Draga neznam šta da kažem,nisam imala baš nikakvih problema u prvom postupku a za drugi mi postupak svi nalazi vrijede...samo hrabro...biti će sve to ok!Sada se samo smiri i pričekaj ponedjeljak da vidiš šta će reć doktor..već će on nešto smisliti... Sretnoooooo!!!

----------


## milasova8

Cure,hvala vam..sad mi je lakse kad znam o cem se radi..rade ja onda pricekam iduci ciklus s nadom.da ce P.biti uredan..

Mare,draga bas smo o tome pricale na kavici,i eto vidis..

rekli su mi da se mozda u pon.snizi pa cu vidjet..

Hvala jos jednom :Smile:

----------


## črkica

Pozdrav svima, Mary 123 hvala ti na odgovoru.
Napravit ću tako kako si mi rekla samo mi nije jasno tko određuje koju ću terapiju dobiti na temelju mojih nalaza? :Confused:

----------


## Sneki41

Evo ja jutros obavila UZV; desni jajnik 1 dobra js i jedna skroz mala, lijevi jajnik 1 js dobra i 2 male, kaze dr. da ove male vjerojatno necemo cekati; danas i sutra jos po 2 gonala pa u utorak opet UZV. Valjda bu dobro...
Milasova draga, mozda dr. smisli nesto u pon. ako ti nalaz bude dobar. Znam da si jako nestrpljiva ali bolje cekati i mjesec dana pa da sve bude OK... Ma tak brzo prodje to vrijeme, sjecas se kako smo se ljetos narucivale za konzultacije...meni je nekak bas brzo proslo...

----------


## ježić

> Pozdrav svima, Mary 123 hvala ti na odgovoru.
> Napravit ću tako kako si mi rekla samo mi nije jasno tko određuje koju ću terapiju dobiti na temelju mojih nalaza?


Pa moraš se javiti svom doktoru s tim svim nalazima. Dalje će ti doktor odrediti što slijedi; ili pregled, ili kakva terapija, ili odrediti protokol ili što god već drugo. Nitko drugi ne može ti to reći.

----------


## ježić

> Evo ja jutros obavila UZV; desni jajnik 1 dobra js i jedna skroz mala, lijevi jajnik 1 js dobra i 2 male, kaze dr. da ove male vjerojatno necemo cekati; danas i sutra jos po 2 gonala pa u utorak opet UZV. Valjda bu dobro...
> Milasova draga, mozda dr. smisli nesto u pon. ako ti nalaz bude dobar. Znam da si jako nestrpljiva ali bolje cekati i mjesec dana pa da sve bude OK... Ma tak brzo prodje to vrijeme, sjecas se kako smo se ljetos narucivale za konzultacije...meni je nekak bas brzo proslo...


Na Uzv se ne može vidjeti jajna stanica, pogotovo ne "velika ili mala". Ono što se vidi su folikuli, zato se to praćenje ultrazvukom zove folikulometrija. Gleda se i prati broj i veličina folikula. Kad je veličina folikula dovoljno velika dogovara se aspiracija. To naravno ne podrazumijeva automatski koliko folikula, toliko jajnih stanica. Nekad se dogodi i da je folikul prazan, jajna stanica premala/nezrela/prezrela...

----------


## snupi

Milasova onda postoji mogučnost da sa i vidimo idući mjesec.Sneki vibriramo za tebe ! :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Pozdrav svima, Mary 123 hvala ti na odgovoru.
> Napravit ću tako kako si mi rekla samo mi nije jasno tko određuje koju ću terapiju dobiti na temelju mojih nalaza?


Draga nemaš brige..kad dođeš po lijekove sa svim kopiranima papirima i nalazima javiš se sestri Ivi pa ideš do svog doktora koji ti odredi ljekove..onda ćeš opet do sestre Ive koja će te poslati do sestre Irene..vrlo drage i simpatične sestre koja će ti objasniti sve dalje..tam kod nje će ti jedna sestra dati lijekove i ideš doma i čekaš tren kad počinješ..ma sve će ti objasniti..ako ti još kaj treba samo pitaj....znam da ti je sada kaos u glavi..ali samo smireno..sretno

----------


## pilek

sretno curke  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> Na Uzv se ne može vidjeti jajna stanica, pogotovo ne "velika ili mala". Ono što se vidi su folikuli, zato se to praćenje ultrazvukom zove folikulometrija. Gleda se i prati broj i veličina folikula. Kad je veličina folikula dovoljno velika dogovara se aspiracija. To naravno ne podrazumijeva automatski koliko folikula, toliko jajnih stanica. Nekad se dogodi i da je folikul prazan, jajna stanica premala/nezrela/prezrela...


No dobro, ja sam se pozurila pa napisala js umijesto folikula...nestrpljiva sam. A sto se tice velicine, dr je rekla 2 "dobra" i 2 "mala"... A valjda bude koji "pun"...vidjeti cemo, nisam valjda toliki pehista  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Sneki,bit ce to sve ok..sretno :Smile: 

Snupi,najvjerovatnije mene ceka postupak u iducem ciklusu..mozda se i vidimo :Smile: 

Pilek,kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## Konfuzija

Dakle, čudima nikad kraja. Mene nijedan prof. dr. do sada nije poslao vaditi progesteron. :Confused:

----------


## pilek

Malasova,pa nemma nikakvih simptoma osim bolnih kriza i malo su me i cike pocele onak malo,al to ne uzimam ko simptome. osjecam se ok,a u cetvrtak vadim betu. :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Konfuzija,evo rijetko ko ide vadit progeateron 2dc..a kazu da ako je tad povisen i ides u postupak s njim visokim,uspjesnost IVF je cak 5 puta manja..
Ne znam zasto nekoga salju,a nekoga ne..uvijek saznam nesto novo..bas cu pitat u pon.

Pilek,jos malo...navijam za pozitivnu betu :Smile:

----------


## pilek

:Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

> Dakle, čudima nikad kraja. Mene nijedan prof. dr. do sada nije poslao vaditi progesteron.


Mene je, par puta, ali ne u ovu svrhu, na početku ciklusa.

----------


## milasova8

> milasova8, bazalni progesteron 2.dc mora biti ispod 3,2 nmol/L da bi se krenulo sa stimulacijom, ako je viši smanjuje se uspjeh IVF-a, dobit ćeš odgovor u bolnici,ali najčešće se tada ide u dugi protokol.


A meni je cak 8,5 na 2dc..
Evo sad cu ponovno dat krv

----------


## črkica

Opet hvala na odgovorima, puno mi je lakše kad imam imalo pojma o onome što me čeka! 
Tko bi rekao da ću nakon godinu dana motanja po Petrovoj još uvijek biti ovakva zbunjola.
Svima nam držim palčeve!  :fige:

----------


## milasova8

črkica,eto i tebe u postupku uskoro :Smile:  sretno!!
stimulaciju će ti dr.odrediti ovisno o godinama.budući da su kod tebe hormoni ok kao i AMH vjerujem da će ti dati neku blažu stimulaciju..
uostalom,vidjet ćeš..niš ne brini..sve će bit ok :Smile:

----------


## ljube

milasova8, slobodno pitam kod kojeg si dr. i da li je to sada trebao biti antagonist postupak (gonali+cetrotide)?

----------


## milasova8

> milasova8, slobodno pitam kod kojeg si dr. i da li je to sada trebao biti antagonist postupak (gonali+cetrotide)?


naravno..ja sam ti kod dr.Radakovića..i da trebao je biti antagonist..jel znaš nešto više da me savjetuješ? bila bih zahvalna

----------


## ljube

milasova8, pun ti je inbox.

----------


## milasova8

> milasova8, pun ti je inbox.


obrisano

----------


## snupi

Koliko bi  biti, ja sam danas vadila hormone ali meni je danas 4 dan ciklusa? Dok sam  ga vadila 21. dan bio bio je više no dobar- ovulacija je bila.

----------


## snupi

trebao biti

----------


## MAMI 2

Pozdrav curke !
Evo pratim vas ali ne tipkam baš jer se ništa ne događa, čekamo 12 mj i vadimo nalaze.

Sretno svima !

----------


## milasova8

drage moje,progesteron se spustio-danas započinjem s gonalima,u petak folikulometrija :Smile:  tak sam sretna

----------


## ljubilica

Bok cure, dobila nalaz prog.21dc i uredan je al prolaktin je 56.7 (14-23 ), ima li veze sto sam ga isto vadila 21dc? Niko mi nije rekao drugacije?

----------


## Sneki41

> drage moje,progesteron se spustio-danas započinjem s gonalima,u petak folikulometrija tak sam sretna


Draga, i ja sam sretna zbog tebe...jupiiii, nema cekanja!!!! Veeelika pusa!!!

----------


## snupi

Hej pošto se vadile friško hormone, koliko vam je bio prolaktin? Ja sam vadila danas, 4. dan ciklusa mi je  vrijednosti su :- Prolaktin moje stanje je 896,88- a parametri su od (108,78-557,13)
Progesteron moje stanje 1,24 - a parametri od (0,32-0,95)
FSH- 5,95( 3,03-8,08)
LH-3,73(2,39-6,60)
Estradiol-142( 77-922)
Testosteron-2,41(0,45-3,75)

----------


## snupi

inaće već sam dobila lijekove jer sam imala nalaz hormona od lani i tam je bilo sve u granicama normale ,uzele su taj lanjski nalaz. A ovo sam vadila  radi sebe.

----------


## Mary123

> drage moje,progesteron se spustio-danas započinjem s gonalima,u petak folikulometrija tak sam sretna


E dal vidiš draga kako sve dolazi na svoje...sretna sam zbog tebe draga... :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam od <3..

Ljubilica,svejedno koji dan se vadi prolaktin..na njega utjece stres,nervoza..pa prije vadenja krvi se preporuca 20-ak min.odmorit da se smiris..

Snupi,imas temu o hormoni pa zaljepi tamo post,neko iskusniji ce ti dati savjet..

Kisssss

----------


## loorna31

evo da se i ja javim malo. 
jučer sam bila na prvom razgovoru u petrovoj kod prof. kasuma. odličan je prvi dojam ostavio na mene. nadam se da će tako biti i ubuduće. fini jedan gospodin. bez puno filoziranja i bilo čega me je sve ispitao i priznali su mi nalaze od briseva i pape koji su rađeni u 3 mjesecu ove godine, nalaz hsg-a koji je rađen u 5 mjesecu ove godine, čak bi priznali i  nalaz od muža koji je rađen u privatnom laboratoriju ali je rađen prije godinu i pol skoro pa mora ponovno. uglavnom na kraju razgovora mi je rekao da " idemo mi odmah nekaj delati" naručio me za petak za folikulometriju. ići ćemo na ciljane odnose (od kojih me već glava boli)  :Mad: . ali što je tu je. pitao me na kraju da li imam kakvih pitanja za njega. rekla sam da za sada ne ali ću vjerojatno s vremenom imati na što se on nasmijao i rekao pa to se i očekuje. budemo svi imali pitanja s vremenom. neznam kako to kod njega ide ali pretpostavljam da bi ako ne uspije ovaj mjesec ciljano išla možda sljedeći s klomifenima ili na inseminaciju. hmmmmm. nemam pojma. idemo polako korak po korak. svima vama koje čekate i koje ste trudilice od srca želim da što prije budete trudnice.

----------


## snupi

Nakon neprospavane noći zbog svog velikog prolaktina,nazvala jutros našu dragu bolnicu i rekli da sutra dođem u Zgu  da donesem nalaz i da vide šta bude dalje sa mnom i kakva  terapije me sljeduje. Ovim putem zahvaljujem Kaduni na pomoći oko svega i šo me saslušala i što sam je bombardirala sa 1001 pitanjem ali sad mi je malo lakše.  S nadom  da budem ipak sprema za 11 mjesec za postupak. Ako budete  imale  povišeno, zovite odmah bolnicu i dežurnog doktora za vas i pitajte što dalje, jer bolje tak nego da vas natrpaju sa llijekovima koji ne budu imali efekta . I ako vas bude vodila intuicija u pojednim stvarima slusajte je , jer da nije bilo tak ja bi otišla u postupak sa povišenim prolaktinom :Smile: .

----------


## milasova8

nažalost,mnoge pretrage koje su bitne za postupak napravimo same na svoju ruku..pa tako sam ja vadila prolaktin,koji je uredan,hvala bogu..
Snupi,dobro da si zvala dr.bolje odgoditi postupak nego ući svjesno sa nečim što ne štima..
iako prolaktin varira iz dana u dan praktički..kod tebe nije tako jako povišen,možda ćeš ga morati ponoviti-moguće da će se sniziti..pa ti neće trebati terapija..vidje ćeš..drži se.možda se regulira sve do 11.mj.  Sretno!

----------


## Sneki41

Curke, evo jutros sam obavila 2. ultrazvuk, jos danas Gonali, sutra stoperica i u petak ujutro aspiracija... Bas sam nestrpljiva  :Smile: 
Milasova8, kako ide pikanje? Jesi se "utrenirala"?  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> Curke, evo jutros sam obavila 2. ultrazvuk, jos danas Gonali, sutra stoperica i u petak ujutro aspiracija... Bas sam nestrpljiva 
> Milasova8, kako ide pikanje? Jesi se "utrenirala"?


Sneki,jupiii-još malo!! Kakvo je stanje,koliko folikula imaš?
A jučer sam se piknula i jedino di sam pogriješila je to što sam odmah izvukla iglu van iz trbuha,a trebala sam ju barem par sekundi ostaviti..no,dobro..
e možda se vidimo u petak-ja sam na UZV..u koliko sati si gore?

----------


## črkica

*loorna31* evo da ti ja kažem svoje iskustvo s kasumom.
čovjek mi je isto skroz ok, stručan je i stvarno zna što radi. ja sam kod njega već više od pola godine, isto kao i ti, išli smo na ciljane odnose, ali se na tome zadržali dulje od jednog ciklusa jer su nam nalazi savršeni, objasnio je da ne bi volio forsirati postupak kad nam možda samo treba pomoći odrediti ''dan i sat''.
kako nismo uspjeli ni uz silnu pomoć, dočekala sam i ja svoj red za postupak  :Very Happy: 
tebi želim puno sreće i čim priji odlazak na trudnički forum

----------


## Sneki41

Imam jedno pitanje za nase iskusne trudilice- stopericu se "pika" isto kao i npr. Gonale u trbuh (tu sam fino "podfutrana")?

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki,jupiii-još malo!! Kakvo je stanje,koliko folikula imaš?
> A jučer sam se piknula i jedino di sam pogriješila je to što sam odmah izvukla iglu van iz trbuha,a trebala sam ju barem par sekundi ostaviti..no,dobro..
> e možda se vidimo u petak-ja sam na UZV..u koliko sati si gore?


Glavno da si krenula! Super! Kod mene danas 3 solidna folikula... Dva taman velicinom, jedan manji a jedan je odustao kako dr. veli (nasmijao me jutros tim izrazom). U petak moram biti u pol 8 u Petrovoj u "punoj ratnoj spremi"...bilo bi bas dobro da se vidimo! I ti ces vjerojatno biti gore u to vrijeme...

----------


## milasova8

Lijepo Sneki..odlicno!
Taman oko pola 8 sam i ja gore :Smile:  sresti cemo se,garant :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Sneki41,štopericu pikneš isto u trbuh,tak je meni sestra Irena rekla,i ja sam ju piknula.fala bogu,imala sam kam..  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Joooooj koliko vijesti pa ne stignem vas pratiti  :Smile: ))) bravo cure, jedva čekam lijepe rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Imam jedno pitanje za nase iskusne trudilice- stopericu se "pika" isto kao i npr. Gonale u trbuh (tu sam fino "podfutrana")?


Sneki41, a koja štoperica? Ovitrel ide potkožno, znači može trbuh. Ako je Brevactide, mislim da ide intramuskulatorno, znači mišić ili guza, ne znam ide li u trbuh. Provjeri na pakovanju ako imaš, piše sigurno u uputama.

----------


## tikki

Cure, samo mala napomena. Ne pika se SVAKA štoperica potkožno (npr. u trbuh) ima i onih koje idu u mišić (npr. guzu). U petrovoj obično u zadnje vrijeme ide ovitrelle za štopericu, koja ide potkožno. Ali čisto da se ne vodite time da sve štoperice idu u trbuh, bitno je uvijek pitati i voditi računa o tome.

----------


## tikki

Ježić  :Smile:  dok ja otipkam ti si već sve rekla  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Ježić  dok ja otipkam ti si već sve rekla


Jeste, tikki, ja sam brža :Razz: 

Zapravo, sad kad se sjetim, Brevactid je meni sestra spičila u guzu i znam da me boljelo. Ovitrelke sam si uvijek davala sama u trbuh i nikad nije bilo nikakvih problema.

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki41, a koja štoperica? Ovitrel ide potkožno, znači može trbuh. Ako je Brevactide, mislim da ide intramuskulatorno, znači mišić ili guza, ne znam ide li u trbuh. Provjeri na pakovanju ako imaš, piše sigurno u uputama.


Imam Ovitrel...znaci - potkozno u trbuh, dobro je, to mi ne predstavlja vise nikakav problem mada mislim da mi stoperica nece mozda ni trebati. Jucer navecer i opet jutros nesto malo mrljavo na gacicama...nije valjda krenulo ranije...ili je...  :Sad:  vidjeti cu da li ce se pojavljivati jos kroz dan pa cu zvati u Petrovu... Sad sam sva u cudu, jucer je ujutro na UZV bilo sve OK...

----------


## loorna31

> *loorna31* evo da ti ja kažem svoje iskustvo s kasumom.
> čovjek mi je isto skroz ok, stručan je i stvarno zna što radi. ja sam kod njega već više od pola godine, isto kao i ti, išli smo na ciljane odnose, ali se na tome zadržali dulje od jednog ciklusa jer su nam nalazi savršeni, objasnio je da ne bi volio forsirati postupak kad nam možda samo treba pomoći odrediti ''dan i sat''.
> kako nismo uspjeli ni uz silnu pomoć, dočekala sam i ja svoj red za postupak 
> tebi želim puno sreće i čim priji odlazak na trudnički forum


hej draga črkica puno ti hvala na odgovoru. znači ipak nisam pogriješila kad mislim da je on ok čovijek. da vidi se da je stručan i nadam se da će i u mome slučaju znati što radi.  :Smile:  koliko dugo ste išli na ciljane odnose? mi se trudimo već više od 2,5 godine s time da sam ja obavljala folikulometriju privatno nekih 6-7 mjeseci sa ciljanim odnosima. možda se sretnemo nekad kod kasuma. od srca ti želim najljepši Božićni poklon

----------


## milasova8

Joj Sneki...ne znam šta je..baš sam se i ja začudila čitajući tvoj post..
nadam se da će ti neka iskusnija forumašica dati odgovor.. A ja ću zaželjeti da je ipak sve ok i da je punkcija u petak...Ne mislim da je ranije krenulo,to bi stvarno bilo preprerano..

----------


## mare41

Sneki41, smeđkasto, ili?

----------


## milasova8

Joj Sneki...ne znam šta je..baš sam se i ja začudila čitajući tvoj post..
nadam se da će ti neka iskusnija forumašica dati odgovor.. A ja ću zaželjeti da je ipak sve ok i da je punkcija u petak...Ne mislim da je ranije krenulo,to bi stvarno bilo preprerano..

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki41, smeđkasto, ili?


Je, smeđkasto...i "frce" me onak lagano ko kad inace imam ovulaciju...

----------


## mare41

> Je, smeđkasto...i "frce" me onak lagano ko kad inace imam ovulaciju...


koliki su bili folikuli jučer (sorry, ne pratim), jesi pod supresijom?

----------


## Sneki41

> koliki su bili folikuli jučer (sorry, ne pratim), jesi pod supresijom?


Jucer su bila 2 dobra kako dr. kaze od 17-18 i jedan manji od 12. Jucer jos Gonali a danas bi trebala stopericu u 21h...

----------


## Sneki41

Nije mi dao vrag mira pa sam nazvala sr. Irenu, sve sam joj rekla, veli ona da napravim kako je dr. rekao -danas stoperica a u petak kad bi trebala biti aspiracija ce mi prvo napraviti UZV da se vidi jel OK ili nije. Eto, sad treba "prezivjeti" do petka s upitnikom u glavi...uh!

----------


## pilek

ja sutra vadim betu,osim bolova u ledima i preponama i cikama nista drugo....
mislim da opet nista....

----------


## bili

Pilek mislim na tebe, ja vjerujem u veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

:Very Happy:  javim detalje sutrA

----------


## milasova8

Sneki,sretno,sretno!!!!! Vjerujem da će biti sve ok...nadam se da se vidimo onda u petak..

Pilek,navijam za veliku betu :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Eto vratila sa malo smirenije glave. Ovako dobila lijek-bromergon. 2x1 svaki dan i dok  budem na stimulaciji. Prije nego što  što dobijem mengu ponovno izvaditi krv i javiti stanje.  Opao mi kamen sa srca. Izvadila usput i AMH.

----------


## snupi

Curice moje drage koje ste u postupku  :Heart: !

----------


## snupi

Sneki da li je to tvoje smeđe znak da ovuliraš? Jer ja sam nakon stop inekcije osjetila  puk- digodilo su to da je ovulacija je isto vrijeme bila pod ljekovima i prirodno.

----------


## žužy

Pilek,nek bude beta onakva kakva treba,velika ko kuća!držim fige(neznam kaj je točno ispravno,fige il palčeve,kaj god da je-držim).
Sneki41,isto tako,nek dođe do punkcije a onda i do transfera!
a nakon toga,mirno do bete!

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki da li je to tvoje smeđe znak da ovuliraš? Jer ja sam nakon stop inekcije osjetila  puk- digodilo su to da je ovulacija je isto vrijeme bila pod ljekovima i prirodno.


A izgleda da je, bojim se da ce biti kasno za aspiraciju u petak bez obzira na stopericu...a dobro, kako bude - bice...

----------


## BigBlue

sneki, pod supresijom si, ili?

meni je inače ovulacija 11-12 dan/ciklus 29 dana, a punkcija u stimulaciji je bila 18. ili 19. dana.

folikuli 17-18mm? ne bi smjelo biti prekasno

----------


## Sneki41

> sneki, pod supresijom si, ili?
> 
> meni je inače ovulacija 11-12 dan/ciklus 29 dana, a punkcija u stimulaciji je bila 18. ili 19. dana.
> 
> folikuli 17-18mm? ne bi smjelo biti prekasno


Nisam pod supresijom, samo stimulacija Gonalima...

----------


## bili

> Eto vratila sa malo smirenije glave. Ovako dobila lijek-bromergon. 2x1 svaki dan i dok  budem na stimulaciji. Prije nego što  što dobijem mengu ponovno izvaditi krv i javiti stanje.  Opao mi kamen sa srca. Izvadila usput i AMH.


Snupi, pripazi kad počneš piti taj bromergon, moja frendica je znala pasti u nesvjest od njega, rekao joj dr. sve polako, obavezno kad se dižeš iz kreveta, onako po "penzionerski". Sva sreća da ga reguliraš sad, ona je radi velikog progesterona imala 2 spontana (slučajno su to otkrili), u trećoj pila bromergon do kraja i iznosila školsku trudnoću. Ipak mi žene imamo neko šesto čulo kad si ga išla vaditi  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Hvala Bili na upozorenju bila ih budem prije spavanja i drugu jutro poslije pauze ili doručka.A ha hočeš reći zbog povišenog prolaktina. Meni je sad prvi put tak ,  moj je do sad bio normalan a bio mi je  povišen testosteron dok sam išla u Mb u postupak. Ako je to razlog mojim spontanima nek me onda podvežu i lžala budem ako treba 9. mjeseci u bolnici.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Snupi bogme dosta si jaku dozu dobila ja pijem po pola tablete prije spavanja i to mi je OK (imala sam oko 600),  on dosta uspavljuje tako da paziš pogotovo na početku s terapijom i mislim da bi trebalo postepeno dok ti se organizam malo navikne a možda ti se brzo spusti , meni je sad prema nižoj granici a pijem puno manje doze.
Kad si imala zadnji ab možda ti je povišen još od toga?

----------


## snupi

Zadnji ab sam imala lani u 7. mjesecu, a prekjučer dok sam vadila krv bio 899. Znaci "drogirana "budem na poslu. Nije samo to moja konjska doza vec i menopuri koji me sljeduju za mjesec dana.

----------


## Helena5

Ženice moje,nije me bilo par dana,ali sam pratila vase postove. U subotu bila aspiracija 1 fol. Dobili 1 j.s. Jucer bio transfer,biolog rekao kvalitetan 8-stanicni  :Smile:  Terapija crinone gel i clexan 0.4. Cekam betu!
Svima koji cekaju aspiraciju,transfer i betu sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Helena,sretno u iscekivanju bete..navijam da bude pozitivna :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Helena sretno, neka bude veeelika beta!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Sneki,kak si ti? jel stalo smeđarenje?

----------


## BigBlue

> U subotu bila aspiracija 1 fol. Dobili 1 j.s. Jucer bio transfer,biolog rekao kvalitetan 8-stanicni  Terapija crinone gel i clexan 0.4. Cekam betu!


Helena sretno i javi se!

----------


## snupi

Ovaj lijek je .-imam vrtoglavicu,mućninu ,imam osjećaj kao da sam cijelu noć provela na  kuna parku na ringišpilu ili da sam pila-ušas!

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki,kak si ti? jel stalo smeđarenje?


Stalo al nakon stoperice ko da bistra voda "ljevne" svako tolko...ja sam valjda "slucaj za promatranje"  :Smile:  Budemo sutra ujutro vidjeli kakva je situacija... Sutra si i ti tam na UZV pa se i vidimo, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> Ovaj lijek je .-imam vrtoglavicu,mućninu ,imam osjećaj kao da sam cijelu noć provela na  kuna parku na ringišpilu ili da sam pila-ušas!


Snupi, zasto pijes kad ti skodi? Pa poslije takva na ringispil? Salim se  :Smile:  Mozda je to samo prva reakcija na lijek, jel se spominju ti simptomi u "nuspojavama"?

----------


## milasova8

joj Sneki moja,vibram da sve bude ok sutra..mogu misliti kako ti je čekati do sutra..drži se

ja sam gore oko pola 8..kak ćemo se prepoznati? ja ću ti imati rozi fascikl u rukama,visoka oko 175,crne kose do ramena..

----------


## snupi

Zvala sam, moram prepoloviti tabletu malo me zbilja tableta izdrogirala , kaj ja mogu kad volim  "piti i onda se voziti na ringišpilu"! Ako budem baljezgala gluposti to ljiek izlazi iz mene!!

----------


## snupi

Odem  u horizontalu,ako mi bude bolje popodne,uživajete i nemojte previše misliti na tortice(sutra)!!

----------


## bili

Da, da Snupi znam da je moja frendica pila prvo polovicu a nakon toga 1/4, nadam se da paziš da nisi sama i da ne voziš  :Smile:  Samo polako sve će biti ok.!!

----------


## bili

> Hvala Bili na upozorenju bila ih budem prije spavanja i drugu jutro poslije pauze ili doručka.A ha hočeš reći zbog povišenog prolaktina. Meni je sad prvi put tak ,  moj je do sad bio normalan a bio mi je  povišen testosteron dok sam išla u Mb u postupak. Ako je to razlog mojim spontanima nek me onda podvežu i lžala budem ako treba 9. mjeseci u bolnici.


Vidi se ko je koncentriran, hvala na ispravku da mislila sam prolaktin a ne progesteron  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> joj Sneki moja,vibram da sve bude ok sutra..mogu misliti kako ti je čekati do sutra..drži se
> 
> ja sam gore oko pola 8..kak ćemo se prepoznati? ja ću ti imati rozi fascikl u rukama,visoka oko 175,crne kose do ramena..


i ja dodjem gore u pol 8, crvena kosa do ramena, malo niza od tebe...mm bude samnom (ako ga ipak mozda zatrebaju) a on je onak full kratko osisan, ma nemres nas "fulati"...  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Pilek* beta???
*Sneki41* samo hrabro..biti će sutra sve ok...*Milasova* sretno sa folikulama...
*Snupi* samo se ti odmaraj....sretnooo
*Bili* pozdrav...kako je je lijepo vidjeti tvoje potpise...

----------


## pilek

Mary123 evo izvađena ujutro 
oko 2 rezltati  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Pilek...svi cekamo  :Smile:  Pusa!

----------


## žužy

*pilek*?

----------


## pilek

a nema mi muza doma jos  :Smile: ne zuri se njemu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

ajde mužiću pilekiću, donesi tu betu! je li javio bar kolika je?

----------


## pilek

ma kaj bi javil,da je kaj dobroga bi on nazval

----------


## pilek

negativa

----------


## bili

A možda neće dobru vijest prenijeti preko telefona  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

:Sad:

----------


## bili

Uh oprosti, otipkala prije nego se pojavio tvoj post...jako mi je žao.....  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

> negativa


žao mi je draga :Sad: 

nadam se da će vam dr.sada nakon drugog neuspjeha predložiti IVF..ako ništa drugo barem u prirodnom ciklusu..
drži se..

----------


## pilek

a bumo vidli

----------


## žužy

ajoj draga  :Love:

----------


## strategija

Pilek žao mi je  :Sad:  Nadam se da je sljedeći pokušaj dobitni!

----------


## pilek

ma otupíla sam,a do kad sestra irena radi da joj javim

----------


## bili

Mislim da ti je ona do 3 tamo

----------


## pilek

onda cu morati ujutro zvati :Smile:  treba nju uhvatiti

----------


## amy2004

*Pilek* žao mi je  :Sad:  .

----------


## Sneki41

Pilek, zao mi je...saljem ti veliki zagrljaj...

----------


## pilek

tnx curke,idemo dalje u nove pobjede.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

to je moja cura!!! to pilek!

----------


## snupi

Pilek,  žao mi je,mislila sam da ti bude uspjelo! Samo pozitivno i idemo dalje!! Parem ne moras piti  bromergon i rigati cijeli dan i onda ti vele pa to vam je normalna reakcija, samo vi nastavite sa tim.

----------


## bili

Snupi kaj tak je loše?????

----------


## mare41

Sneki41, javi kako je

----------


## milasova8

Sneki,vjerovatno smo se mimoisle..
Sretno,i javi se..

----------


## snupi

Jes , jučer sam povračala 5 puta, zvala sam petrovu rekli da moram nastaviti piti da je to normalna reakcija, boljela mesam lijeva strana glave točno iznad oka, ispod mene je ljekarna pa sam išla pitati da li to smijem popiti sa tabletom za  glavu , rekle su da da. Popila i prespavala cijelo popodne.  Zvala frenda koji se doktor rekao je da se najedem navecer i da popijem samo pola prije spavanja i bilo je ok. Sad sam se najela i popila cijelu pa budemo vidli ,možda se već organizam navikao- pošto je to ipak hormon- bez obzira kaj je mali a znate i same da "otrov dolazi u malim dozama"!

----------


## snupi

Šta ima novo kod vas, Kod Pilek sam još uspijela registrirati situaciju a dalje baš i nisam u toku?

----------


## milasova8

evo prva folikulometrija obavljena..uglavnom,dr.jako zadovoljan..danas mi je 8dc a 4.dan stimulacije,debljina endometrija je 6mm,6 folikula najveći ima 13mm..sad nastavljam sa gonalima i uvodim cetrotide pa u pon opet UZV..

Sneki41?

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki41, javi kako je


Evo curke moje, ipak nije sve rako crno kako sam jos jucer mislila. Dr. Sprem me pogledala na UZV i rekla da imamo 2 dobra folikula, jedan mi je pokazala i rekla da oni takve ne propustaju (sto god to znacilo). Na aspiraciji je bio dr. Kasum, rezultat - 1 jajna stanica. Sad iscekivanje do sutra...joj, joj! Inace, ne znaju sto bi bilo ono mrljavo krvarenje od prekjucer...

----------


## Sneki41

> evo prva folikulometrija obavljena..uglavnom,dr.jako zadovoljan..danas mi je 8dc a 4.dan stimulacije,debljina endometrija je 6mm,6 folikula najveći ima 13mm..sad nastavljam sa gonalima i uvodim cetrotide pa u pon opet UZV..
> 
> Sneki41?


Draga, jupiiii! Divno! Bas se veselim zbog tebe! Eto, mozda se onda vidimo u ponedjeljak ako cu ja imati srecu da dodje do transfera ili cu se ici naruciti za novi postupak...

----------


## Sneki41

Popodne idem do ginica po Utrice, sr. Irena mi je rekla da uzimam 3x1, jesu to tablete ili vaginalete?

----------


## milasova8

Sneki..dobro je..jedna ali vrijedna..
Ma oplodit će se,ne moraš brinuti :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Utrogestane možeš i oralno i vaginalno uzimati.

----------


## milasova8

mislim da su to vaginalete...

vidimo se u pon..kad si ti bila danas gore?

----------


## snupi

ja sam ih koristila vaginalno jedina nuspojava kaj si cjela masna i bijela od njih.

----------


## Sneki41

> mislim da su to vaginalete...
> 
> vidimo se u pon..kad si ti bila danas gore?


Tocno u pol 8 me dr Sprem zvala na UZV, kad sam uzlazila nije bilo "rozog fascikla", valjda su te u medjuvremenu isto zvali unutra. Poslije sam rekla mm da pogleda jel si mozda jos u cekaonici ali nije te bilo...doduse kaze mm: "Pa nece zena drzati fascikl cijelo jutro u ruci zbog tebe"  :Smile:   Za pon. cemo se morati bolje "organizirati"  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> Tocno u pol 8 me dr Sprem zvala na UZV, kad sam uzlazila nije bilo "rozog fascikla", valjda su te u medjuvremenu isto zvali unutra. Poslije sam rekla mm da pogleda jel si mozda jos u cekaonici ali nije te bilo...doduse kaze mm: "Pa nece zena drzati fascikl cijelo jutro u ruci zbog tebe"   Za pon. cemo se morati bolje "organizirati"


hehehe..ja sam kriva jer sam došla tek u 8 i 10..vozila se sat vremena do bolnice..kaos..i čekala na UZV čak do 11!!! i poludila skoro...
da definitvno se moramo bolje dogovoriti za pon..

----------


## pilek

ja sam danas zvala da bi mi sestrra Iva rekla da tek ima sredinom 12 mjeseca slobodan termin konzultacija kos Šprem pa sam ja rekla da dolazim u ponedjeljak pa nek izdvoji 2 min i nek mi veli kaj dalje.

----------


## ježić

> Popodne idem do ginica po Utrice, sr. Irena mi je rekla da uzimam 3x1, jesu to tablete ili vaginalete?


Sneki41, to su tablete koje mogu i oralno i vaginalno. Obično se do transfer piju, a poslije koriste vaginalno.

Sretno!

----------


## snupi

Idi tam i zasluzujes da ti vele kaj i kak dalje i kakve su to bedastoče , da možeš tek na konzultacije u 12 . mjesecu, pa ne trebas se sa njom razgovarati sa njom cjeli dan.

----------


## Argente

> ja sam danas zvala da bi mi sestrra Iva rekla da tek ima sredinom 12 mjeseca slobodan termin konzultacija kos Šprem pa sam ja rekla da dolazim u ponedjeljak pa nek izdvoji 2 min i nek mi veli kaj dalje.


odlično, pilek  :Smile:  samo hrabro dalje

----------


## Sneki41

Nedaj se Pilek...idi odmah u ponedjeljak, tko ce cekati 12. mjesec za tih par rijeci kaj ti bude rekla na konzultacijama. Tko zna za kad ce narucivati za postupke u 12. mjesecu i ovako je lista duuuga...preduga... Pusa, samo hrabro!

----------


## pilek

Pa da dosada sam cekala svaki put da bi mi rekla dvije rijeci,ma bvz uglavnom!!!! rjesili bumo i to :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Evo novosti od mene - zvala sam biologicu, oplodila se js, u ponedjeljak u 8h transfer. Nakon svega ne mogu vjerovati... Sve vas ljubim! 
Milasova8, cekam te gore, nemoj kasniti  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Evo novosti od mene - zvala sam biologicu, oplodila se js, u ponedjeljak u 8h transfer. Nakon svega ne mogu vjerovati... Sve vas ljubim! 
> Milasova8, cekam te gore, nemoj kasniti


Bravoooo *sneki41*....kakva je bila punkcija???Jeli bolilo??
*Pilek* samo hrabro...nedaj da te zezaju...

----------


## milasova8

Sneki- juhuuuu! Odlicno..
Vidimo se,doci cu oko pola 8..veselim se :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Cure drage, ne mogu reci da nije bolilo ali šišnu ti onaj koktelcic i nekak si sav "fiju" pa ni ne kuzis kaj ti se dogadja. Kod mene nije bilo puno folikula pa je brzo bilo gotovo ali dvije zene samnom su se namucile (3 i 5 js). Poslije malo boli, ja nisam uspjela dremnuti jer sam i inace hiperaktivna a i imala sam bas pritisak dolje i jurila sam u WC sto nikako ne raditi jer vas jako "ljulja". Ma sve to prodje... Sad cekam ponedjeljak, vele da transfer ne boli... Eto...

----------


## snupi

Sneki od sutra nadalje sve nase mantre su usmjerene na tebe da bude jedna velika prekrasna beta , a ti nemoj misliti na to!!

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki od sutra nadalje sve nase mantre su usmjerene na tebe da bude jedna velika prekrasna beta , a ti nemoj misliti na to!!


Hvala ti Snupi, hvala cure... Grlim vas sve i javim se cim cu moci "spustiti guzu"... Pusa svima!

----------


## Inesz

Sneki41, transfer (u pravilu) ne boli  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## sirena28

pozdrav curke. Evo ja jučer počela piti klomifen... u petak idem na prvi uzv. Pa da vidimo kaj će se dešavati, i dali će se išta dešavati.

sretno svima, curke i  čujemo se  :Kiss:

----------


## Helena5

Jutro,evo i mene uz kavu malo da procavrljam s vana  :Wink:  danas mi je 6dnt,simptoma nemam vise,tu i tamo me malo zaboli kao pred m. 3 dana sam doslovno odmarala,a poslije lagano bila kucanica  :Very Happy:  Jedva cekam slijedeci utorak da znam na cemu sam! Sneki sretno drzim fige i vama svima koji cekate aspiraciju,transfer (meni bio dosta bolan) i betu  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Pa zar je moguce da se opet nismo nasle,Sneki?!..ja dosla u pola 8,u par min.prihe 8 vec bila gotova sa UZV i valjda smo se mimoisle..
Iako,doduse,sam vidjela tam na pultu jednu crvenokosu ali je bila zavezana kosa pa nisam bila ziher..e sad,jesi to mozda bila ti?
Nema veze,vjerujem da je sad vec transfer gotov i da imas na cuvanju jednu malu prekrasnu mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> Pa zar je moguce da se opet nismo nasle,Sneki?!..ja dosla u pola 8,u par min.prihe 8 vec bila gotova sa UZV i valjda smo se mimoisle..
> Iako,doduse,sam vidjela tam na pultu jednu crvenokosu ali je bila zavezana kosa pa nisam bila ziher..e sad,jesi to mozda bila ti?
> Nema veze,vjerujem da je sad vec transfer gotov i da imas na cuvanju jednu malu prekrasnu mrvicu


E pa to sam bila ja!  :Smile:  da si me bar "cimnula", mogle smo popiti kavicu jer mi je sr. Irena rekla da dodjem u 8,20h.
Je, gotovo je, sad drzim jastuk pod riti i ljencarim  :Smile:  biologica je rekla da je vracen jedan savrsen 8 stanicni embrij. Bila sam tuzna ujutro jer se zeni koja je bila samnom u petak i imala 5 js nije oplodila ni jedna. To me bas onak razalostilo...
Saljem veeelike puse!  
evo lezim, jastuk pod riti i

----------


## snupi

Sirena sretno u petak, to opet ides na inseminaciju? Helena, sretno, bude ti brzo došao utorak.  Mene ovaj bromergon ubija , prvo sam bljivala i teklo iz mene, sad sam vec 4 dana zastopana. Pojela sam 2 kasice jednu od šljiva , drugu od kruške, kavu i pola litre toplog  donata. Da li je tko imao slične nuspojave?

----------


## milasova8

A nisam bila sigurna,steta :Sad: 
Neka je sve dobro proslo,sada isckevanje..kad vadis betu?

Joj,to je bas tuzno- od 5js da se bas niti jedna nije oplodila?! Pa zasto to? Neke stvari mi valjda nikad nece biti jasne...

----------


## Sneki41

Milasova, kaj su ti rekli na UZV?

----------


## milasova8

Morala sam vadit estradiol i kad dr.vidi nalaz ce odlucit sta dalje..
Uglavnom,lijevo mi je najvevi folikul 19 mm..lijeva strana me zato boli..ostali su manji,16,15,13..
Endmetrij 8..
Kaze da je dobro..vidjet cemo..

----------


## snupi

Milasova super lijepo su ti folikuli narasli a sve je na lijevoj strani?

----------


## Helena5

> Morala sam vadit estradiol i kad dr.vidi nalaz ce odlucit sta dalje..
> Uglavnom,lijevo mi je najvevi folikul 19 mm..lijeva strana me zato boli..ostali su manji,16,15,13..
> Endmetrij 8..
> Kaze da je dobro..vidjet cemo..


Sretno, sve lijepo izgleda, bit će, bit će  :Klap:

----------


## sirena28

> Sirena sretno u petak, to opet ides na inseminaciju? Helena, sretno, bude ti brzo došao utorak.  Mene ovaj bromergon ubija , prvo sam bljivala i teklo iz mene, sad sam vec 4 dana zastopana. Pojela sam 2 kasice jednu od šljiva , drugu od kruške, kavu i pola litre toplog  donata. Da li je tko imao slične nuspojave?


Da, idem na inseminaciju. To mi je prvi put  :Unsure:   U kojoj ste vi fazi, kada nastupate?

Sneki41 - neka se mrvica čvrsto primi za mamu!!!

----------


## pilek

moj dogovor sa Špremicom je 12 mj jos jedan aih ali uz stimulacijom Vetrozolom,a za ivf 2 mj ak ne upali :Smile:

----------


## pilek

LETROZOL,ispravak  :Smile:

----------


## Helena5

> moj dogovor sa Špremicom je 12 mj jos jedan aih ali uz stimulacijom Vetrozolom,a za ivf 2 mj ak ne upali


 eto vidis,dobro da si otisla! Sad se lijepo odmori i napuni baterije za 12mj.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pilek

bome da,jos me sestra iva pitala da di mi uputnica,ma reko nemam ja toga ako bas treba budem donesla :Smile:  sad malo odmaranje od svega

----------


## Inesz

pilek
letrozol (femara), je li ti doktorica rekla da će ti prepisati na recept? pitam to jer se do sada femara prepisivala na recept samo kod određenih onkoloških dijagnoza.

----------


## milasova8

Pilek,super vijesti :Smile: 
Sirena,za uspjesnu inseminaciju :Smile: 

Imam i na desnom 3 folikula..
Uglavnom,danas stoperica- u srijedu punkcija

----------


## Helena5

> Pilek,super vijesti
> Sirena,za uspjesnu inseminaciju
> 
> Imam i na desnom 3 folikula..
> Uglavnom,danas stoperica- u srijedu punkcija


Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

Sirena ja krecem sa timulacijom od 09.11. Bravo Helena , dobro da si otisla na dogovor. :Smile:

----------


## snupi

stimulacijom

----------


## ljubilica

evo me, živa. zdrava i još uvijek normalna 
kao prvo doktorica je predivna, priča jezikom razumljivim za sve, ak me kužite, ne frljaca se izrazima i pristupačna je.
 kao drugo, rekla mi je da sam došla dobro pripremljena (pun fascikl nalaza), jedino trebamo ponoviti s gram, ovaj je malo štur (ja sam objasnila da smo išli privatno čisto da vidimo gdje smo) i da ga ponovimo u Petrovoj gdje će oni malo više specificirati taj terato, odnosno morfologiju... na temelju toga će odrediti da li postoji mogućnost za aih ali da se svakako stavimo na popis za ivf. hsg ide samo u slučaju aiha. što se tiče mog prolaktina, ona smatra da je stanje stresa u pitanju (nisam dobila nikakvu th, jedino u slučaju da mi opet bude tako visok), progest. mi je dobar, ovulacija isto ali pošto ulazimo u program moram ponoviti između 2-4 dc fsh, lh, prl, E2, ukupni testosteron.
 odlazim sestrama da me stave na listu, dobivam veljaču i sad ja pametna pitam da li postoji mogućnost da neko odustane, da se lista pomiče i kaže ona meni da neću stić obaviti nalaze (moramo i markere vaditi, kg i rh faktor), pitam ja nju šta ako stignem i kaže ona meni ako stignete sve urediti onda zovite možda vas i ubacimo ranije(a u sebi sigurno misli da nemam šanse, ali ja ću se potruditi). na transfuziji su mi rekli da se ne moram naručivati samo da dođemo od 7.30-11 pa meni i mm povade šta trebaju. Bubi jel to istina, više nevjerujem portirima? nisam se sjetila pitati ko mi za to daje up. gin ili opća praksa, znam da m daje opća?? ugl, hormone opet mogu vaditi na rebru da tamo ne čekam.
 pitala sam da li je moguće da mi se trudnoća i prirodno dogodi, rekla je da je naravno moguće da se taj 1 zdrav spermić probije (čuda su moguća) i da se ne brinem, do spontanog može doći svakome pa i meni (dobro možda malo više) i da nastavimo slobodno s kućnom radinošću . rekla mi je lako te skinemo s popisa ako dođe do prirodne T 
također je rekla da nema smisla istraživati razlog mm s grama jer ih može biti cijelo čudo i nikad nećemo dokazati razlog, rekla sam s čim ga kljukam, rekla je da u tome nema ništa loše ali da pravog lijeka nema jer je sve jako varijabilno
 eto cure moje, preživila sam i sad me glava počinje boliti jer očito stres popušta.. najradije bi da mogu malo ubit oko, ali moram raditi
 od sutra skupljam uputnice, mislim da ću 1. transfuziju riješavati i čekat mengu da vadim hormone
 e da, priznaju mi nalaze pape koji sam radila privatno u Suncu
 a jesam se raspisala, nadam se da nisam još nešto krivo dodala, sretna sam jer se nešto pokrenulo

----------


## žužy

eto vidiš *ljubilice* da nije bilo jako strašno.i veljača bude začas(a onda i moj ožujak :Very Happy: )!
malo mi čudno da su ti rekli da ak skupiš nalaze  da možda možeš ranije.vidi ja imam sve nalaze pa svejedno mi nisu dali prije.. :neznam: 
mislim da bi do kraja godine trebala imat sve,ja ti držim fige da što prije dočekaš dan D.
meni je uputnice za sve pisal ginić(opća nije htela),mm je za markere napisala njegova op.

----------


## ljubilica

mislim da mi je to rekla da me se riješi... a neznam...

----------


## pilek

bez recepta  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> moj dogovor sa Špremicom je 12 mj jos jedan aih ali uz stimulacijom Vetrozolom,a za ivf 2 mj ak ne upali


Bravooo pilek!Ovo su super vijesti...Baš mi je drago zbog tebe.... :Smile: 




> Pilek,super vijesti
> Sirena,za uspjesnu inseminaciju
> 
> Imam i na desnom 3 folikula..
> Uglavnom,danas stoperica- u srijedu punkcija


Imaš ti dosta tih folikula..ja sam ih na uzv imala 8-9..pa mi izvadili 5...ova 3-4 nestala.... :Sad: 
Sretno na punkciji..nadam se da neće biti bolna kao moja..izašla sa suzama iz sale...

----------


## ježić

> bez recepta


Znači, po takvom bi ga onda trebala kupiti. Letrazol (femara) je poprilično skup, a osim toga nisam ni sigurna hoćeš li je moći kupiti bez recepta, odnosno nekakve povijesti bolesti, baš iz razloga koje ti je napisala Inesz.

----------


## ježić

Letrozol

----------


## frka

ajme, cure, pa na ovoj je temi pravi kaos - nema šanse da se nađe potrebna info u hrpi postova kojima tu nije mjesto... ne znam koliko ste svjesne da su teme o klinikama informativnog karaktera i da je na njima zabranjeno chatati, vibrati i sl.
svrha ovih tema je razmjena informacija o radu klinika, a za razmjenu osjećaja, pružanje podrške i praćenje postupaka forumašica imate Odbrojavanje (i pp).

----------


## ježić

ljubilica, na transfuziji se ne treba naručivati, ali pripremite se na gužvu i čekanje.
Tebi uputnice piše ginekolog, a TM liječnik opće prakse.

----------


## Inesz

femara (letrozol) koji se koristi za liječenje određenih tipova raka dojke. socijalni ginekolozi je mogu samo u toj indikaciji prepisati tj. ako je preporuči liječnik onkolog za liječenje raka.
dakle, letrozol (femara)-za liječenje raka, a sporedno djeluje da potiče ovulaciju (višestruku). ovaj sporedni učinak femare koristi se u mpo.  


protokol sa femarom do sada je koristila splitska klinika Cito. kako i na koji način su cure nabavljale femaru za postupke u poliklinici Cito, to bi bilo dobro da same napišu... svakako se snalaze cure, a pročitala sam i dosta iskustava da su radi visoke cijene (oko 600 kn kutija, i teškog nabavljanja) cure bile prisiljene lijek kupovati ispod pulta... potražite o tome po forumima 
...jer femara se ne može dobiti na recept kada se radi o mpo postupcima. primarni ginekolozi naprosto ne mogu upisati šifru vezanu uz neplodnost na recept za femaru. teško je feamru nabaviti u ljekarnama jer ljekarnici ne izdaju lijek na privatni recept mpo ginekologa...


sada i mene zanima to što je ježić pitala:

-kako ta doktorica iz Petrove misli da će njena pacijetica nabaviti femaru?

-zašto ta doktorica misli da njene pacijentice trebaju se mučiti nabavit femaru, a ako je i uspiju nabavit.  zašto misli da su njene pacijetice dužne iz svog džepa platiti taj skupi lijek?

----------


## ježić

Inesz, mislim da je kutija femare bila i daleko skuplja, negdje oko 1000 kn. Ne znam jesu li pojeftinile u međuvremenu.

----------


## ježić

A i sljedeća stvar, taman da i uspije negdje kupiti femaru bez recepta, znači platiti nekih 600-1000 kn, za jednu običnu inseminaciju?!!! Oprostite na izrazu, ali to je čisto ludilo!

----------


## ježić

pilek, jel doktorica rekla zašto ti sad umjesto klomifena daje femaru?

----------


## linna

Što se tiče femare meni su rekli da ju kupim odmah kod bolnice jer ima neka ljekarna u kojoj se može.
Cijena kutije je cca 1200 kn, ali ne vjerujem da treba ti cijela kutija od 30 tableta jer je to previše, u stimuliranom sam išla s 5 tabletica i možeš tamo kupiti koliko ti treba bez da kupuješ cijelu kutiju i bacaš novce

----------


## ježić

linna, smijem li pitati tko je liječnik koji ti je odredio takvu stimulaciju? I kakav je to bio postupak u kojem si koristila femaru, inseminacija ili IVF?

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz, mislim da je kutija femare bila i daleko skuplja, negdje oko 1000 kn. Ne znam jesu li pojeftinile u međuvremenu.


Znam, znam... kutija je skuplja... cure su kupovale ispod pulta, onako na komad, onoliko koliko im treba za postupak,  u tom slučaju bi cure platile manje od cijene jedne kutije...
da, da... pun je forum svjedočanstava o tome kako se cure  muče nabaviti femaru....
pišu cure kako su kupile toliko i toliko tableta, ne cijelu kutiju femare.... posve razumijem to i sama bih mnogo toga napravila u pokušaju da ostanem trudna...
ali postoji druga strana ove priče, to su oni koji femaru prodaju bilo u svojim ljekranama,  bilo u svojim ordinacijama, prodaju femaru iako znaju da ozbiljno krše zakon. ne samo da krše propise već i bezobrzirno izbijaju kune iz džepa neplodnim parovima, ali valjda im je želja za zaradom jača od spoznaje o nesipravnosti vlastitog čina i  da bi mogli platiti jako visoke kazne ako ih netko prijavi inspekciji...

femara ide samo za rak dojke. tko je izdaje bez recepta, tko je izdaje na dijagnozu koja nije onkološka, tko je na drugi način u zdravstvenoj ustanovi prodaje, trebao bi se jako, jako bojati inspekcija Ministarstva zdravstva i drgugih...

----------


## Sneki41

> Pilek,super vijesti
> Sirena,za uspjesnu inseminaciju
> 
> Imam i na desnom 3 folikula..
> Uglavnom,danas stoperica- u srijedu punkcija


Milasova draga, jako me veseli broj tvojih folikula, imati ce biolog/ica veeeliki izbor  :Smile:  Drzi se sutra, mislim na tebe...
Svima saljem pusu iz "mirujuceg" polozaja (uljeniti cu se 100%)  :Smile:

----------


## linna

Ježić femara je bila za ivf, kod prof. V

----------


## Snekica

> Svima saljem pusu iz "mirujuceg" polozaja (uljeniti cu se 100%)


Cure, nemojte stalno ležati, šetajte laganini, dajte svom tijelu (maternici posebno) da dođe do cirkulacije, lakše će prihvatiti novonastalu situaciju  :Smile:

----------


## črkica

*ljubilica* ja sam friško skupljala sve te nalaze pa ti mogu iz prve ruke reći da se za transfuzijsku ne naručuje, počinju primati od pola 8 pa kad dođeš na red to je to.
tebi treba uputnica od ginekologice, a tm od dr opće prakse. nalazi se čekaju oko tjedan dana, evo ja baš danas idem po njih.
najduže se čekaju nalazi briseva i to klamidije, ostali su gotovi za tjedan dana i nalaze šalju elektronski, a klamidiju još čekam od 04.10.
od početka sakupljanja do danas mi je prošlo mjesec i pol, a na redu sam za podizanje ljekova krajem 11.mj.
eto, pitaj ako još kako mogu pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Da rekla mi spremica odma da se placa ja sam pristala jer ocito klomifen ne pomaze,a rekla mi sestra iva da nek pokazem povijest bolesti. a mozda jos i nadem ovak kod nekoga

----------


## snupi

Ljubi koliko ti prolaktin? Frka hvala na upozorenju.

----------


## Sneki41

> Da rekla mi spremica odma da se placa ja sam pristala jer ocito klomifen ne pomaze,a rekla mi sestra iva da nek pokazem povijest bolesti. a mozda jos i nadem ovak kod nekoga


mozda ima koja od cura na forumu "Oglasna ploča - poklanjam/tražim lijekove", pitaj mozda je kome ostalo...

----------


## libicaa

bok cure... evo i mene ovdje... nadam se dame primate  :Smile: 

Eto da se malo predstavim.....Mm i ja smo se oženili prošle godine, ja imam 31, on 32 godine i od onda pokušavamo dobiti bebicu. Nažalost bez uspjeha. Cijelo to vrijeme ja imam cistu na lijevom jajniku koja je po kontrolom, bar smo tako mislili. Mm prošli mjesec radio sgram koji je bio loš, Agrade 2%, Dgrade 72%... nismo očekivali naravno pa nam je bio totalni šok (prvi u nizu), nakon toga otišli na razgovor da vidimo šta ćemo dalje i mene dr. pogleda i kaže mi pošto mi kasni M da napravim betu.... i ispalo da sam T.... da ne duljim, bila izvanmaternična, operirana prije 10 dana i izvadili mi oba jajovoda tako da nam sad preostaje ivf.... 

bila na vađenju šavova i predbilježili me za ivf 3/12....

----------


## prava ovčica

*Pilek*.. divim se tvom stavu! 
*Helena*, *sneki*, huh, znam kako vam je, doći će i ta beta  :Smile: 
*milasova*, čeka se punkcija!  :Smile:  Držim fige da sve bude baš kako treba!

Moj status... bila na sistematskom, u sklopu njega radila i Papa test i ni dobar  :Sad: 
Imam neku upalu, damn! Odmah sam nazvala sestru Irenu, i jep, uzdahnula je i rekla da dokle
god ne dobijem čist Papa test nema IVF-a  :Sad:  
Nazvala svog ginekologa, sestra rekla da dođem odmah sutra da mi daju terapiju jer
sljedeći Papa test (kontrolni) mogu napraviti tek za dva mjeseca!! Navodno mora proći minimalno jedan
mens. ciklus nakon terapije da bi se test mogao ponoviti, ali mi ćemo nakon dva. Znači ako mi se
taj kontrolni pokaže kao loš, ništa od mog IVF-a u 02/2013.

Et, pa de se ti sad riješi stresa i opusti se. Ma nema šanse...

----------


## ljubilica

> Ljubi koliko ti prolaktin? Frka hvala na upozorenju.


*Snupi* 56, a normalno od 4-23, ali dr. B misli da je stres jer mi je sve ostalo uredno... večer prije sam loše spavala, u zadnje vrijeme sam stalno u nekom grču, trčim po cijele dane okolo.. vidjet ćemo kakav će biti idući nalaz, ak opet bude povišen, mislim da me čeka neka terapija

----------


## amy2004

Cure ja evo danas podigla nalaze,išla vaditi progresteron,raditi papu i briseve....ali nakon toga slijedilo razočarenje jer mi je prolaktin jako visok i doktor mi je odma propisao terapiju bromergonom od 2,5mg 2x na dan i za 20 dana ponoviti nalaz....malo me uhvatila panika nakon toga jer nije mi objasnio zašto je to toliko povišeno....da li neka zna objasniti o čemu se radi ?

----------


## ljubilica

> bok cure... evo i mene ovdje... nadam se dame primate 
> 
> Eto da se malo predstavim.....Mm i ja smo se oženili prošle godine, ja imam 31, on 32 godine i od onda pokušavamo dobiti bebicu. Nažalost bez uspjeha. Cijelo to vrijeme ja imam cistu na lijevom jajniku koja je po kontrolom, bar smo tako mislili. Mm prošli mjesec radio sgram koji je bio loš, Agrade 2%, Dgrade 72%... nismo očekivali naravno pa nam je bio totalni šok (prvi u nizu), nakon toga otišli na razgovor da vidimo šta ćemo dalje i mene dr. pogleda i kaže mi pošto mi kasni M da napravim betu.... i ispalo da sam T.... da ne duljim, bila izvanmaternična, operirana prije 10 dana i izvadili mi oba jajovoda tako da nam sad preostaje ivf.... 
> 
> bila na vađenju šavova i predbilježili me za ivf 3/12....


draga da 1.ivf urodi plodom ~~~~~~~~
dobro došla među nas borce!!!

----------


## snupi

A koji dan ciklusa je to vađeno?

----------


## snupi

Amy sretno ti sa bromergonom, moj je prolaktin na 900 a granica mu je od 2-5 dana ciklusa 599. Prvo me boljela glava i dva danas sam rigala, sad sa zastopana sto mi je gora varijanta. Ovako pošto koliko vidim imaš situacije slično mojoj  i ja imam 2x1 terapiju. Počni prvo sa pola tablete(odgriti ju na pola), prije nego što ju popiješ najedi se.Pa onda postepeno  par dana dok  ti se tijelo ne navikne uzmi cijelu. Radim u ginekološkoj poliklinici a to je ujedno i savijet moga šefa meni.

----------


## amy2004

> Amy sretno ti sa bromergonom, moj je prolaktin na 900 a granica mu je od 2-5 dana ciklusa 599. Prvo me boljela glava i dva danas sam rigala, sad sa zastopana sto mi je gora varijanta. Ovako pošto koliko vidim imaš situacije slično mojoj  i ja imam 2x1 terapiju. Počni prvo sa pola tablete(odgriti ju na pola), prije nego što ju popiješ najedi se.Pa onda postepeno  par dana dok  ti se tijelo ne navikne uzmi cijelu. Radim u ginekološkoj poliklinici a to je ujedno i savijet moga šefa meni.


Moj nalaz je oko 800 i vađen je 2dc....hvala ti na savjetu....malo me uhvatila panika kad mi je rekao da nije uredu,ali nije mi objasnio od čega bi to bilo tako visoko....samo se nadam da će sljedeći nalaz biti dobar i da ću moći na inseminaciju krajem 11mj

----------


## milasova8

Libicaa,naravno da te primamo..
Zelim ti da sto prije odes medu trudnice :Smile: 
Za bilo kakve nejasnoce,tu smo..sretno!

----------


## snupi

to je inace hormon stresa, ovulacije i dojenja- nalazi se  u hipofizi . Da li si čekala pola sata u labu i onda ti vadlil krv? Meni nisu prekinuli postupak ali pijem   br lijek i par dana prije nego što dobijem menzes moram ga vaditi ponovno. Jer da  smo išle u postupak sa povišenim ne bi imalo efekta jer ne bi izvukli ništa. Od danas samo laganini i smireno i nemoj dozvoliti da ljute i ne nerviraju ne trebaju ti još"bore na čelu i čir na želucu"!

----------


## snupi

Libicaa dobro došla. Kako je rekla Milasova ako budeš trebala bilo kakvu pomoć tu smo jedna za  drugu!!!

----------


## amy2004

> to je inace hormon stresa, ovulacije i dojenja- nalazi se  u hipofizi . Da li si čekala pola sata u labu i onda ti vadlil krv? Meni nisu prekinuli postupak ali pijem   br lijek i par dana prije nego što dobijem menzes moram ga vaditi ponovno. Jer da  smo išle u postupak sa povišenim ne bi imalo efekta jer ne bi izvukli ništa. Od danas samo laganini i smireno i nemoj dozvoliti da ljute i ne nerviraju ne trebaju ti još"bore na čelu i čir na želucu"!


Jesam sjedila sam pola sata i onda išla vaditi krv.Ja trebam dobiti drugi tjedan ali rekao mi je da vadi ponovno polovicom 11mj znači prije toga ciklusa.....joj malo teže će biti bez nerviranja ali pokušati ćemo.....hvala ti puno na objašnjenju

----------


## milasova8

Evo punkcijagotpva,nije me puno bolilo..
Uglavnom,dobila sam 10 js  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam vadila u 1mj. u Brayeru 610kn, nalaz mi stigao na mail za cca. 10 dana,tamo me dr.poslao :-$


cure, za AMH;
-VV radi na uputnicu
-u Vinogradskoj-ne ide na uputnicu, cijena manje od 300 kn

----------


## pilek

milasova drago mi za tebe,drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Milasova drago mi je da je dobro ispalo? da li si dobila kakav analgetik prije ili si veliki tolerant na bol?  Mislim da je 10 js super rezultat i dobro pogođena terapija.Ja sam amh vradila u laboru i platila 250 kn, u vinogradskoj kosta 264 kn, dosla tam okrenula se i otisla doma jer je bilo 200 ljudi ispred mene , za vv nemam pojma. Za vinogradsku ne treba uputnica samo im moras  reci za kaj ti treba.

----------


## snupi

Milasova a kaj su ti rekli kad je transfer?

----------


## milasova8

Dobila sam neki koktel,evo ja cijelo vrijeme u skitnji..idem sad doma malo odmorit..
Sutra zovem da vidim e se sta oplodilo..
Brine me to sto.dragi je dao mrvicu uzorka,jadan nije mogao se skoncentritrati,sve na silu..kaze da mu je bilo uzas..toga me strah..kaze da je dao samo.par kapi..ko ce izdrzat do sutra?

----------


## libicaa

Hvala vam curke  :Smile: 

Milasova super, to je odlično kaj ne 10 js.... jesi ti bila na punoj stimulaciji

----------


## Helena5

> Dobila sam neki koktel,evo ja cijelo vrijeme u skitnji..idem sad doma malo odmorit..
> Sutra zovem da vidim e se sta oplodilo..
> Brine me to sto.dragi je dao mrvicu uzorka,jadan nije mogao se skoncentritrati,sve na silu..kaze da mu je bilo uzas..toga me strah..kaze da je dao samo.par kapi..ko ce izdrzat do sutra?


draga,nemoj se brinuti ako je moguce. Jednom prilikom dok smo radili sve moguce pretrage MM je urolog rekao dovoljan je samo 1 brzić za oplodnju  :Very Happy: 
Bit ce to sve ok!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Milasova*, dan je savršen za ležanje ispod deke i uživanje u toploj čokoladi, na primjer, i nekom dobrom filmu. Bit će kako će biti, ne ovisi o vama. Ipak, sretno sutra.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Milasova* to je super....biti će nešto,bez brige...Sutra budeš znala sve.....sad se samo odmori...i neka bude veselo u lab-u.... :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> Dobila sam neki koktel,evo ja cijelo vrijeme u skitnji..idem sad doma malo odmorit..
> Sutra zovem da vidim e se sta oplodilo..
> Brine me to sto.dragi je dao mrvicu uzorka,jadan nije mogao se skoncentritrati,sve na silu..kaze da mu je bilo uzas..toga me strah..kaze da je dao samo.par kapi..ko ce izdrzat do sutra?


Draga, bez straha! U tih par kapi ima puno "plivaca"...nama se to cini malo al pod mikroskopom je to puuuuno. Vjerujem da ti je dragom bilo koma, meni je mm rekao da je to valjda najgori WC koji je u zivotu vidio...  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Milasova sve bude ok samo hrabro! :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Konfuzija  šta ima novoga kod tebe?

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam :Smile:  mirnija sam dosta,a bome sam i dragog morala umirit..koma se osjeco..
Vjerujem da ce naci par kvalitetnih...

----------


## ježić

> Vjerujem da ti je dragom bilo koma, meni je mm rekao da je to valjda najgori WC koji je u zivotu vidio...


S vremenom se čovjek i na to navikne pa mu je potpuno svejedno kak wc izgleda. Tako je barem mm rekao. A onda je to ono što zapravo i je, čista mehanika :plazijezik:

Ja se nadam da se vaši muževi neće morati navikavati na to.
milasova, za hrabre plivače i dobar tulum~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sirena28

Moj mm ima traume od spermiograma, Bože kakav će tek biti kada bude sada morao davati uzorak za oplodnju  :Shock: 

malisova8 - sve bude na kraju ok, vidjet ćeš... 

ja sutra idem na prvi uzv. U koliko se sati treba doći tamo? Meni su samo rekli "ujutro".... a koliko ujutro 7,8,9,10???

----------


## Sneki41

Meni su rekli da dodjem u pol 8 oba puta kad sam isla na UZV i nisam cekala vise od 10-tak min.

----------


## žužy

Sirena,dođeš oko 7 tam da budeš što prije gotova jer se inače budeš načekala.ja sam obično dolazila tak 15 do 7 i čim počnu raditi me zove.dr dojde oko pol 8.
sretno na ultrazvuku

----------


## milasova8

A ja prvi put kad sam isla na Uzv sam dosla oko 8,ali dr.se pojavio tek u 11.. Poludila sam cekajuci..da sam dosla u 7 bilo bi mi isto..cekaonica je bila krcata
Tako da nema pravila..

----------


## milasova8

Evo zvala lab,doslo je do oplodnje..imam ih vise oplodenih,pa sutra moram zvat da vidim koji dan ce biti tramsfer..juppiiii,bas sam sretna

----------


## snupi

Eto vidiš da je sve ok.

----------


## Sneki41

> Evo zvala lab,doslo je do oplodnje..imam ih vise oplodenih,pa sutra moram zvat da vidim koji dan ce biti tramsfer..juppiiii,bas sam sretna


Draga, jel vidis da je sve OK! Jako se veselim zbog tebe, sad se samo lijepo opusti sve je super!  :Smile:

----------


## bili

Milasova dočekali smo i taj 10 mjesec i tvoj postupak, jako sam sretna da sve ide kako treba. Očekujem veliku betu tamo za cca 17 dana  :Smile:   I svim ostalim curama i suborkama šaljem pozitivne misli i energiju, čitam vas svaki dan i u mislima sam s vama. Pusa svima!!!!!

----------


## sirena28

Curke hvala na info  :Smile:  
dakle sutra buđenje u pola6 i pravac PPetrova. Jao samo da se pokaže koji folikulić ... valjda bum reagirala na klomiće..

Malisova, jako sam happy zbog tvojih vijesti, sve ide kako treba, super!!

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam cure,necu razocarati :Smile:

----------


## snupi

jednu stvar moram reci "teška srca" - ali postale ste mi draže nego facebook makar vas ni jednu ne poznajem- hvala vam cure!!

----------


## libicaa

Super vijest Milasova  :Very Happy:   kad je transfer?

Cure koja od vas ideu postupak u 3/13

----------


## žužy

Evo ja sam u postupku u ožujku.
 :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

A kod koga si u Petrovoj? I jesi dobila koje hormone moraš vaditi? Ja to još nisam, ali 27.11 idem na kontrolni uzv nakon operacije pa se nadam da će mi onda reći nešto više.

----------


## milasova8

Transfer je u ponedjeljak,5 dan :Smile:  idemo na blastociste :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Vidiš bila si u strahu a ovo je super vijest!!

----------


## Helena5

> Transfer je u ponedjeljak,5 dan idemo na blastociste


 :Very Happy:  što volim dobre vijest

----------


## bili

Milasova odlična vijest  :Smile:  jedva čekamo ponedjeljak!!

----------


## snupi

bili tvoja trudnoča dobro napreduje,kad je termin i što nosiš ako se smije znati?

----------


## žužy

> A kod koga si u Petrovoj? I jesi dobila koje hormone moraš vaditi? Ja to još nisam, ali 27.11 idem na kontrolni uzv nakon operacije pa se nadam da će mi onda reći nešto više.


strelec je moj dr.,a hormone me nikad nisu slali vaditi,osim prolaktina jer sam spomenula da imam iscj. iz cice.uglavnom,svi dokt. kod kojih sam bila su mi rekli da mi je s hormonima vjerojatno sve u redu kad imam redovnu m i o.sad sve više razmišljam da to provjerim..na kontroli sad budeš sve znala,i pitaj dr sve kaj te zanima,sigurno ti bude objasnil(a).kod koga si?

----------


## žužy

> Transfer je u ponedjeljak,5 dan idemo na blastociste


*milasova8*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

gledam i ne mogu se načuditi. doktori iz Petrove nisu poslali našu forumašicu da napravi hormonske pretrage prije postupaka, pa ni nakon stimuliranog, ni AIH-a nisu tražili hormonske pretrage...
a par se vodi kao idiopati i trude se već više od 3 godine...

doktori, a da napravite hormonske pretrage? možda ovaj par tada više ne bi vodili kao idopatsku neplodnost, možda biste našli neki uzork i objašnjenje neplodnosti...

ma... nemam riječi za takvu praksu u Petrovoj... kao da su šarlatani...


fsh, lh, estradiol, progesteron, testosteron, TSH, amh... za početak.

----------


## mare41

prolaktin (jel bio lapsus :Smile: ), ok sad vidim da je bio prl, al ti navedeni hormoni su odnove osnova

----------


## snupi

Meni isto Strelac vodi postupak, meni su stanje prepisali od lani, a da ih nisam išla vaditi sama na svoju ruku ne bi ni znala da mi je povišen prolaktin. Meni je Strelac rekao da  njemu AMH ništa  ne znači. Moja dijagnoza se navodno još uvijek ne zna.

----------


## žužy

neznam kaj da mislim,zakaj me nisu poslali..al vidim da puno cura vadi hormone na svoju ruku,i često se desi da u tom grmu leži zec..
kad sam spomenula svom dr hormone,odmahnul je rukom.prl mi je bil 25.9 (4-23),i dr S. i dr V.  su rekli da je to u redu.
mislim da moram otić k svom dr i tražit uputnicu,bilo bi vrijeme da to izvadim.

----------


## Inesz

Snupi,
je li Strelec prije stimulacije broji antralne folikule?

----------


## snupi

Žužy a kad ti je bio prvi ivf,kaj te nisu onda poslali da obavis sve pretrage? Jer sam  ih lani prije maribora  vadila.

----------


## snupi

Inesz zbilja ne znam, jer sam jedino kod njega do sad bila samo na laparo i histeroskopiji.

----------


## snupi

Vidjet  cemo 09.11.  šta sve broji.

----------


## Mary123

> Transfer je u ponedjeljak,5 dan idemo na blastociste


Eto draga ipak je sve super...znala sam ja da će sve doć na svoje...samo hrabro...uz tebe smo...koda je jučer bilo kada smo te hrabrile da će brzo doći i tvoj 10 mjesec...kad ono evo i transfera... :Very Happy:  a brzo će i beta....veeeeeliiiikaaaaaa beturina... :Klap:

----------


## žužy

> Žužy a kad ti je bio prvi ivf,kaj te nisu onda poslali da obavis sve pretrage? Jer sam  ih lani prije maribora  vadila.


prije 1.ivf-a sam napravila one uobičajene nalaze koji su potrebni prije postupka,markere,krv. grupu,rh faktor,papa,brisevi,i ostalo..
nakon ivf-a sam ostala trudna,pa kiretaža,nakon 6 tj došla m,kontola u petrovoj(lipanj),našli cistu,dali joj 2mj da ode sama(hb otišla) i onda smo dobili zeleno svjetlo za novi postupak(rujan).na toj kontroli u lipnju su nas zapisali za novi ivf u ožujku(saznala sam da sam na listi tek sad u rujnu dok sam se htela upisati za 2 ivf).odlučili smo prije još probati u prirodnjak,izvadila sam papu i briseve na svoju ruku,htela sam čista u postupak(sestra mi je rekla da mi vrijede svi nalazi od 1. ivf-a,al preveć toga se dogodilo u međuvremenu).hormone mi niko nije spominjal.

----------


## žužy

*sirena28*,kak je prošlo na ultrazvuku?

----------


## bili

> bili tvoja trudnoča dobro napreduje,kad je termin i što nosiš ako se smije znati?


Snupi, mi smo za sad po starom, ležanje, mirovanje lagana šetnja po kući i eventualno dvorištu, moji mi čak ni u shopping više nedaju, hvala Bogu za kuhanje sam se još izborila da ne poludim od nerada..... Termin je u sjećnju ali zbog mog cerviksa i srčeka mislim da nećemo dogurati ni do 15.12 ( a to sam još možda i puno rekla). ali nikad se ne zna, na vrata nam kuca 30.ti tjedan pa sam lagano opuštenija, a i sve si mislim da me uskoro čeka mirovanje u bolnici .... Ja se iskreno nadam da ću biti u komadu barem do 34.tjedna. Imamo curu i dečka  :Smile: )) Ja svim Petrovkama želim da uskoro krenete mojim stopama  :Smile: )

----------


## sanjalica82

imam pitanje...u srijedu sam bila na konzultacijama kod prof R. i rekao mi je da zbog sitinjace nisam trudna. prvi nalaz TSH je bio 6,14, drugi nalaz 3,92 i sad u 12mj idem na kontrolu kod endokrinologa. Normalno TSH mora biti ispod 2,5. Zar stitnjaca toliko moze utjecat na pokusaj trudnoce?
dobili smo novi termin 04/13

----------


## Konfuzija

> imam pitanje...u srijedu sam bila na konzultacijama kod prof R. i rekao mi je da zbog sitinjace nisam trudna. prvi nalaz TSH je bio 6,14, drugi nalaz 3,92 i sad u 12mj idem na kontrolu kod endokrinologa. Normalno TSH mora biti ispod 2,5. Zar stitnjaca toliko moze utjecat na pokusaj trudnoce?
> dobili smo novi termin 04/13


Može, a i ne mora, ali za potrebe mpo-a bolje je da TSH bude oko 1.

----------


## Helena5

Sanjalice,ne brini se kolegica od djetinjstva ima problema sa stitnjacom,pije lijekove i ima 2 princeze i sada nosi deckica! Inace stitnjaca ako ne radi kako treba pravi dar-mar u org.  Slusaj dr.i bit ce sve ok! Sretno :Wink:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ako vas ne šalju vaditi hormone, izvadite ih same radi svoga zdravlja, a naravno i uspjeha postupka i ponesite nalaze doktoru, a on/a neka ih onda izignorira na vlastitu odgovornost. (Iako je taj dio s odgovornosti upitan.)
AMH je po nekim drugim doktorima najvažniji u cijeloj priči jer upravo on najpreciznije predviđa odgovor jajnika, tj. pokazuje rezervu preostalih jajnih stanica.
Informirajte se same, na Rodi je zaista pregršt korisnih informacija i žena s iskustvom iz prve ruke.

----------


## Sneki41

> Transfer je u ponedjeljak,5 dan idemo na blastociste


Draga, Super!!! Super!!! Joj sto sam sretna zbog tebe!  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Cure, ja sam jedna od onih pacijentica koja je usla u postupak bez ijednog nalaza hormona... Ne znam zasto me nitko nije slao (ni soc. ginic ni dr. iz Petrove) a ja se tuka nisam puno za to "hvatala"...

----------


## strijelac

Bog cure, 
Evo da se i ja priključim, ako me primate? :Smile: 
Inače čitam vas od kad sam pošla na postupak koji je bio u 10.mjesecu, inače ja sam bila na aspiraciji sa sneki41 :Very Happy:  sa 3js. 
Transfer smo isto imale skupa, i sad smo u iščekivanju. Al u biti javljam vam se jer imam problem sa desnom rukom u koju su mi ubrizgali narkozu pred aspiraciju, ali izgleda da su promašili venu jer sam ja sve osjetila i sad me ruka užasno boli, pogotovo kad mirujem, bol me zna i probuditi iz sna. Jel itko imao sličnih problema? I jel znate šta može olakšati bolove?

----------


## Sneki41

> Snupi, mi smo za sad po starom, ležanje, mirovanje lagana šetnja po kući i eventualno dvorištu, moji mi čak ni u shopping više nedaju, hvala Bogu za kuhanje sam se još izborila da ne poludim od nerada..... Termin je u sjećnju ali zbog mog cerviksa i srčeka mislim da nećemo dogurati ni do 15.12 ( a to sam još možda i puno rekla). ali nikad se ne zna, na vrata nam kuca 30.ti tjedan pa sam lagano opuštenija, a i sve si mislim da me uskoro čeka mirovanje u bolnici .... Ja se iskreno nadam da ću biti u komadu barem do 34.tjedna. Imamo curu i dečka )) Ja svim Petrovkama želim da uskoro krenete mojim stopama )


bili draga, tako je lijepo procitati tvoj post... Odmaraj, uzivaj... Braco i seka? Prekrasno....  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> Bog cure, 
> Evo da se i ja priključim, ako me primate?
> Inače čitam vas od kad sam pošla na postupak koji je bio u 10.mjesecu, inače ja sam bila na aspiraciji sa sneki41 sa 3js. 
> Transfer smo isto imale skupa, i sad smo u iščekivanju. Al u biti javljam vam se jer imam problem sa desnom rukom u koju su mi ubrizgali narkozu pred aspiraciju, ali izgleda da su promašili venu jer sam ja sve osjetila i sad me ruka užasno boli, pogotovo kad mirujem, bol me zna i probuditi iz sna. Jel itko imao sličnih problema? I jel znate šta može olakšati bolove?


Hej! Pa evo tebe, kako si me samo "prokuzila"?  :Smile:  i mene malo jos bolucka ta ruka (ne tako jako kao tebe) i nateceno mi je malo, valjda je ona anesteziologica 
imala "tesku ruku" taj dan.  :Smile:  Moj dok opce prakse mi je rekao da stavljam hladne obloge al naravno da sam ja to zanemarila...

----------


## strijelac

> Hej! Pa evo tebe, kako si me samo "prokuzila"?  i mene malo jos bolucka ta ruka (ne tako jako kao tebe) i nateceno mi je malo, valjda je ona anesteziologica 
> imala "tesku ruku" taj dan.  Moj dok opce prakse mi je rekao da stavljam hladne obloge al naravno da sam ja to zanemarila...


Pa čitam ja forum redovito, a nije nas bilo mnogo taj petak na aspiraciji  :Smile: . Meni je moj samo rekao proći će, al idem odmah staviti koji hladni oblog, hvala :Smile: . I meni je bila natečena nekoliko dana al sad više nije, al užasno boli.

----------


## bili

> imam pitanje...u srijedu sam bila na konzultacijama kod prof R. i rekao mi je da zbog sitinjace nisam trudna. prvi nalaz TSH je bio 6,14, drugi nalaz 3,92 i sad u 12mj idem na kontrolu kod endokrinologa. Normalno TSH mora biti ispod 2,5. Zar stitnjaca toliko moze utjecat na pokusaj trudnoce?
> dobili smo novi termin 04/13


Draga evo da ti i ja napišem par riječi o ovome, vrijednosti TSH koje se računaju u granicama normale su od 0,3-4,0, ali idealno za trudnoću i kroz trudnoću bi bile vrijednosti koje su između 1 i 2, tako je meni objasnio moj endokrinolog. Povišeni TSH-a u većini slučajeva zna biti i jedan od razloga zbog kojih se ne može ostvariti trudnoća a posebno je opasan u prvim mjesecima trudnoće kad može izazvati spontani. Ja pijem tablete svako jutro već 4 godine, u postupak sam ušla s vrijednošću 2,4 a u početku trudnoće u jednom momentu( na vađenje krvi sam došla u ponedjeljak ujutro a u nedjelju sam se jaaaako razljutila navečer) sam došla i do 3, povećali su mi terapiju i sad kontroliram svakih mjesec dana. Hvala Bogu sve je ok, vrijednosti ne prelaze 1,9.  Štitnjača je jako važna i utječe doslovno na sve kad nije ok, tako da redovito pazi i  kontroliraj. Da li si dobila kakvu terapiju ili?

----------


## bili

Zaboravila sam napisati još u gornjem postu, apsolutno se slažem s Konfuzijom, vadite sve hormone. Otvoreno porazgovarajte s soc.gin. i zatražite uputnice, mene je moja soc.gin. odmah u početku poslala vaditi hormone. Zapravo čini mi se da sam to radila odmah u kompletu s papom i brisevima.  Ne možete napamet znati što se događa u Vašem tjelu, a malo mi je blesavo da neki ne traže hormone...ja sam kod dr. Baldani morala 2 ili 3. puta vaditi da vidimo kako raste ili pada taj moj zločesti testosteron.

----------


## Inesz

Bravo Bili, lijepo si to objasnila. Nadam se da će to objašnjenje potaknuti cure koje se liječe u Petrovoj da od svojih mpo liječnika traže preporuku za vađenje hormona, među kojima svakako treba biti i TSH.

Evo link, tekst je na hrvatskom, vrlo poučan,  a odnosi se na Hipotireozu i truddnoću. Inače hipotireoza je stanje koje se očituje u s smanjenju rada štitnjače. Radi toga je i povećan hormon TSH kojeg hipofiza pojačano luči a sve u pokušaju da potakne štitnjaču na rad...)

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Defa...aStranica=1504

----------


## sanjalica82

> Draga evo da ti i ja napišem par riječi o ovome, vrijednosti TSH koje se računaju u granicama normale su od 0,3-4,0, ali idealno za trudnoću i kroz trudnoću bi bile vrijednosti koje su između 1 i 2, tako je meni objasnio moj endokrinolog. Povišeni TSH-a u većini slučajeva zna biti i jedan od razloga zbog kojih se ne može ostvariti trudnoća a posebno je opasan u prvim mjesecima trudnoće kad može izazvati spontani. Ja pijem tablete svako jutro već 4 godine, u postupak sam ušla s vrijednošću 2,4 a u početku trudnoće u jednom momentu( na vađenje krvi sam došla u ponedjeljak ujutro a u nedjelju sam se jaaaako razljutila navečer) sam došla i do 3, povećali su mi terapiju i sad kontroliram svakih mjesec dana. Hvala Bogu sve je ok, vrijednosti ne prelaze 1,9.  Štitnjača je jako važna i utječe doslovno na sve kad nije ok, tako da redovito pazi i  kontroliraj. Da li si dobila kakvu terapiju ili?


na euthyrox od 25mcg ali sad imam ludu dozu (preko tjedna po 1 tbl, vikendom 2 tbl). morat ce mi povecat dozu, to znam..problem je sto godinama patim zbog nje a dok nisam vadila hormone i dok mi se nalaz nije ocitao nitko nije znao sto mi je, pa kad me je netko vidio  pomislio bi da sam u depresiji, debljala sam se, skupljala mi se voda, usporena probava...ali menga je uvijek bila redovna. to je endokrinologu bilo jako cudno da me je tri puta pitao jel imam problema sa mengom.

----------


## clover

> Bog cure, 
> Evo da se i ja priključim, ako me primate?
> Inače čitam vas od kad sam pošla na postupak koji je bio u 10.mjesecu, inače ja sam bila na aspiraciji sa sneki41 sa 3js. 
> Transfer smo isto imale skupa, i sad smo u iščekivanju. Al u biti javljam vam se jer imam problem sa desnom rukom u koju su mi ubrizgali narkozu pred aspiraciju, ali izgleda da su promašili venu jer sam ja sve osjetila i sad me ruka užasno boli, pogotovo kad mirujem, bol me zna i probuditi iz sna. Jel itko imao sličnih problema? I jel znate šta može olakšati bolove?



To je reakcija na braunilu..imala sam je ja nakon hsg-a i to toliku da sam imala kvrgu, nisam mogla ispružiti ruku...nakon 2tj. otišla samna hitni i rekli su mi da je to još super kako zna biti..i još nešto, rekao mi je nikako hladan oblog...obavezno topli...

----------


## Sneki41

Eto, meni doktor opce prakse rekao hladni, clover su na hitnoj rekli topli...pa ti budi pametan! Dobro da sam bila sretna zbog aspiracije pa sam u svemu tome zanemarila dr. savjet i nisam stavljala nikakav, jos je moglo ispast gore...uh!

----------


## bili

> na euthyrox od 25mcg ali sad imam ludu dozu (preko tjedna po 1 tbl, vikendom 2 tbl). morat ce mi povecat dozu, to znam..problem je sto godinama patim zbog nje a dok nisam vadila hormone i dok mi se nalaz nije ocitao nitko nije znao sto mi je, pa kad me je netko vidio  pomislio bi da sam u depresiji, debljala sam se, skupljala mi se voda, usporena probava...ali menga je uvijek bila redovna. to je endokrinologu bilo jako cudno da me je tri puta pitao jel imam problema sa mengom.


I ja imam istu ludu terapiju, neće ti  vjerojatno povećati  dozu treba cca mjesec dana da se tjelo navikne tako da već na sljedećoj kontroli očekuj poboljšanje a možda ti ipak sad prije postupka povećaju pa poslije smanje jer sam ja imala veće vrijednosti od tvojih pa sam pila nedjelju 2 tbl ostalo po 1, do trudnoće onda su mi malo podebljali  :Smile:  koliko sam  prije olako shvaćala terapiju sad čim otvorim oči mislim na tablete  :Smile:  i ja sam se debljala a sve sam pripisivala stresu, kasnoj večeri bla bla sad sam prije trudnoće došla na svoju kilažu od prije 5 godina bez ijednog dana gladovanja ili susprezanja od hrane, nervozu sam pripisivala poslu i nekim drugim osobnim problemima, a menga mi je ionako od prvog dana sve samo ne normalna isto ko i probava.  Strah me samo da ne prenesem to na bebe jer vele da je to nasljedna bolest i da ide po ženskoj liniji (mada od mojih nikad nitko nije imao problema).   Odlično da ste to otkrili, obavezno se drži terapije i redovito kontroliraj.   :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Sve se vise uvjeravam u to da,nazalost,skoro sve pretrage radimo na vlastitu inicijativu..tako sam i ja vadila hormone stitnjace bez da me je ijedan dr.na to ponukao..zahvaljujuci Rodi saznala sam koliko su hormoni bitni.i odlucila sve izvaditi jer utjecu na sam uspjeh postupka..
Ovaj forum je vrelo informacija,citajte i pitajte,informirajte se..

----------


## milasova8

Hvala svima cure :Smile: 

Sneki,strijelac- da nam uskoro javite veliku betu

----------


## strijelac

Ako bog da  :Smile: 
Milasova8 sretno na transferu  :Smile: 
A što se tiče hormona ja sam sve to vadila prije nego što sam došla u Petrovu, dok smo pokušavali prirodno moj gin. me je poslao da napravim sve te pretrage da vidi jel sve uredu s hormonima, a hormone štitnjače sam isto tako vadila malo prije ostalih jer sam imala neku cistu na njoj. I uglavnom svi nalazi hormona su mi bili uredni i to sam sve nosila kad sam pošla u Petrovu.

----------


## snupi

Sneki,strijelac- da nam uskoro javite veliku betu . Ja sam svoje hormone štinjače vadila ovu srijedu i nalaz bude gotov idući utorak pa vam javim rezultat. Za dva tjedna počinjem i ja sa pikanjem, jedva čekam.

----------


## Sneki41

Snupi, milasova, hvala vam na lijepim zeljama...
Stalno se pravim ja sam kao "cool", ne "zdere" me a vraga, drhtim ko prut! Stalno taj osjecaj pritiska, laganih grceva ko da ce me vjestica "zaskociti" svaki cas...uh! I nikak docekati da zaboli ko sto cure pisu da bude 4,5. dan kad je ugnjezdjenje... Joj da mi je zaspati pa se probuditi za 10-tak dana...  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

Cure koje ste sada po novom zakonu bile u postupku u Petrovoj da li ste morale potpisivati sa svojim muževima/partnerima neku suglasnost o broju oplođenih stanica,transferiranih embrija i zamrznutih embrija i ako jeste kako ta procedura izgleda?

----------


## strijelac

> Cure koje ste sada po novom zakonu bile u postupku u Petrovoj da li ste morale potpisivati sa svojim muževima/partnerima neku suglasnost o broju oplođenih stanica,transferiranih embrija i zamrznutih embrija i ako jeste kako ta procedura izgleda?


Meni su od 3 js vraćena su 2 embrija treća se nije razvila. I nisu me ništa pitali i nisam ništa potpisivala, al mi smo imali samo 3js

----------


## milasova8

U pon.idem na transfer blastocista..ako ih budem inala vise od dvije,javit cu proceduru. za zamrzavanje..

----------


## ljube

Može milasova8 i naravno sretno i da bude i za zamrznuti!

----------


## libicaa

Cure sretno ... očekujemo velike bete  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam kod Šimunića... malo mi je glupo da dr. ne traže vađenje hormona... ja sam bila prije 2 god. vaditi i bilo je sve u redu, i štitnjača isto... nadam se da ću biti pametnija nakon tog uzv i pregleda...

Ne mogu dočekati taj 2, 3 mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

libicaa traži jer se stanje iz dana u dan mjenja. Meni su lani bili  ok ,nikad ne bi ni pomislila d mi bude prolaktin toliko  narasao.Strijelac  dobro nam došla i zko ti vodi postupak?

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima, svaki dan čitam lijepe i manje lijepe vaše riječi i stalno sam puna neobičnih emocija kad čitam...  :Smile: 
nikako da mi prođe još ovih zadnji par dana prije odlaska dr Šimuniću na kontorlu sa cb... 
možete mi molim napisati kaj sve moram vadit u Petrovoj 3? vjerujem da moja soc.gin zna, ali samo da znam kad ju bum tražila uputnicu da vidim jel mi sve metla kaj mi treba... osjećam se ko da stojim na mjestu čekajući na "pregled" na kojem opet neće biti ništa konkretno.. i opet isto pitanje na temu HSG, ali to me baš muči.. jer to rade u Petrovoj i koliko se dugo čeka na taj pregled..? mislim si nekak da bum pak i na to čekala još koji mjesec... 
jer sve žene moraju na HSG prije postupka ili kaj?
čitam i koliko vidim dođe se u petrovu i ode se sa terminom, a ja već 2x bila i nikaj  :Smile: 
držim fige svima za sve faze u kojima jeste!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## strijelac

Postupak mi vodi doc.dr.sc. Pavičić-Baldani. Inače ja sam prvi put kod nje bila u prosincu prošle godine i odmah su mi dali onaj listić sa svim što mi treba i zapisali me za 4.mjesec, i pošto nismo iz Zagreba sve smo vadili u svom domu zdravlja i u bolnici u Dubrovniku, i čak nam je i spermiogram priznala iz Dubrovnika jer ga je očitavao neki dr. za kojeg je rekla da je dobar. Al pošto smo imali nekih pravnih i financijskih problema odgodili su nas za 9.mjesec, al eto nismo ih mogli dobiti preko telefona čitava tri tjedna dobila sam termin tek 1.10. da dođem po lijekove i tad je napokon sve počelo  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Ftičica od kuda si? Ja sam propuhivanje radila u svojoj matičnoj bolnici pošto sam iz Varaždina , za zagreb ne znam u vžu se radi rengenski.A da li postoji opravdani zdravstveni razlog da morš napraviti hsg? Koje pretrage si uoće obavljala do sada? Ja sam  sve briseve napravila kod svojeg socijalnog ginekologa. U Petrovoj 3 ako je to adresa  republičkog laba- tamo sam jedino vadila makere sifilisa, kiva i side, pošto u Vžu nemaju za sve to reagense. Kad ides ponovno u postupak?
A socijalni ginic bi trebao biti upoznat sa tvojom situacijm i zato  molim te da ga tražiš sve upunice za kaj god ti treba. Nema se on kaj buniti.

----------


## Inesz

Ftičica,
jesu li te na prvim konzultacijama tražili da napraviš hormone? Ako da, koje?

Nemoj se dati da te savjetuju-pokušajete još malo, jer ako želite dijete i ne možete ga imati, čekanje, lutanje, tapkanje umjestu, opuštanje i slično vam ga najčešće neće dati. 
Ovdje imaš iskustva forumašica u njihovim putevima do početka mpo postupka:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/76470-(...nske-plodnosti

Traži da te stave na listu za lijekove i postupak.

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## sanjalica82



----------


## Helena5

Jutro zenice! Kakvo je stanje sa listama cekanja? Ovaj puta mi nije izgleda bingo,moj graskic je odlucio napustit nas :Sad:  stomak me jako boli,m samo sto nije,pojavio se iscj. a betu vadim u utorak. Test nisam htjela pravit. 
Svima  vama zelim punoo srece :Kiss:

----------


## sanjalica82

evo sto od nalaza treba

----------


## sanjalica82

ja sam bila 24.10 na upis u novi postupak za 4mj. trenutno se upisuje za 4 i 5 mjesec koliko sam vidjela

----------


## Inesz

sanjalice, hvala ti  :Smile: 

kad su ti dali ovaj papir sa potrebnim papirima?

sitno je i ne mogu pročitati da li traže hormone? 
uspjela sam vidjeti da na papiru piše pravno i psihološko savjetovanje koje nije obvezno od srpnja kada je na snagu stupio novi zakon.

???!!!

----------


## sanjalica82

za prvi postupak u 9mj. cak je sestra posebno trazila te papire i rekla je da je ok...tad je novi zakon vec bio na snazi

----------


## Snekica

Ovo je identični papir kao i prije novog zakona, ako uspijem dobro pročitati.

----------


## sanjalica82



----------


## Snekica

Da, je! Ne mogu vjerovati, isti kao prije novog zakona.

----------


## sanjalica82

papir su mi dali u 4mj. na postupak sam isla u 9mj. donjela sam sve papire u 8mj kad je zakon bio na snazi i sestra je posebno trazila to misljenje psihologa i odvjetnika. mislim da to nismo imali da bi bilo upitno. najbolje nazovi petrovu ili tamo odi i raspitaj se..neki kazu da to treba imat, drugi ne...

----------


## Helena5

Ja sam u 9mj donjela sve te papire,i isto smo obavili pp savjetovanje,mislim da ne treba ne bi zadrzali taj papir. Ali provjeri  za svaki slučaj

----------


## Snekica

Zakonom NE treba, možeš ako želiš, ali nije nužno. Ista stvar se događala sa štopericom u prirodnjaku, ako ti ga bolnica izda tad ti se računao cijeli postupak (jedan od 6), dok nije jedna forumašica zatražila od HZZO na pismeno da taj lijek ne spada u to i da ti ga je bolnica dužna dati, bez ikakve naknade ili smanjena broja postupaka. I ja sam ga jednom kupila, druge pute sam dolazila s tim izlistom i svi su šutili. Tako i ovo s psihologom i pravnikom. 3mj. nakon izlaska novog zakona?!

----------


## Snekica

Pravno i psihološko savjetovanje prije medicinski pomognute oplodnje
 				Članak 13.

 				(1) Prije provedbe postupaka homologne oplodnje  bračnim, odnosno izvanbračnim drugovima* može se* omogućiti psihološko ili  psihoterapijsko savjetovanje. 

 				(2) Pravno i psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje obvezno se provodi prije postupka heterologne oplodnje. (donacija)

Znači, nije obavezno za homolognu oplodnju, a jest za donacije.

----------


## ježić

Petrova, vidim, i dalje ima neka svoja pravila. Ovaj papir s uputama što treba pribaviti prije postupka je STARI. Ne samo da upućuju pacijente na PP savjetovanje, ne samo da opet izvode malverzacije sa štopericama i lijekovima, nego su očito i dijagnoze počeli postavljati pomoći kristalne kugle. Vidim da je masa novih cura koje ulaze u postupak bez ijednog vađenog hormona ili s nalazima starim više od godine dana. Što je sljedeće? Dijeljenje stimulacija bez ikakvog UZV pregleda?
Nemojte si to dopustiti, ne samo što može jako utjecati na uspješnost postupka, nego je i izuzetno opasno igrati se tako sa zdravljem. Protokoli koji nisu dobro određeni itekako vam mogu stvoriti probleme. Znam, jer sam i sama zbog istog slučaja odležala tjedan dana u bolnici.

A liječnicima koji nas i dalje vjerojatno čitaju mogu samo poručiti, kako vas nije sram? Počnite već jednom raditi ono što vam je posao i prestanite se prema pacijentima odnositi kao prema ovcama iz jednog te istog stada.

Cure, vrijeme je da se same počnete što više informirati. Toplo preporučam, osim ovog pdf-a, slobodno zaviriti i na neke druge teme, pogledati možda neke starije primjere, malo pročačkati po rodinom portalu, a nije na odmet pogledati i http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ bez obzira što stranica nije dugo ažurirana.

----------


## Sneki41

Neki dan sam pricala sa frendicom koja je sestra u Petrovoj ali na drugom odjelu i velim joj za taj papir kako sam vidjela da ga i dalje daju zenama nakon konzultacija a da on vise ne vrijedi. I lijepo meni kaze ta moja frendica onak u sali al dodje na istinu - kaj ti mislis da budu oni stampali novi dok se ne potrose sve zalihe starih? Eto... Bolje bi bilo da ubace nalaze hormona na papir kao obavezno (kad se vec doktori ne sjete traziti) a ne da se ja guska u ovim godinama cudom cudim kad citam kakve sve nalaze rade zene prije IVF-a jer mene nitko nikud nije slao. I onda kazu dr. - nemojte puno istrazivati po internetu i forumima, tamo pise more svakakvih bedastoca...a ja bi uvenula da vas nisam nasla i ostala bi tuka kakva sam i bila! Sad sam malo ljutko  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sneki a koji ti je dr. to rekao da ne čitaš po forumima jer ovdje piše more bedastoća?
Oni ne vole da ljudi budu informirani i u toku sa novim zakonom jer mogu od pacijenata raditi budale, nažalost.

----------


## Helena5

ovo što ste rekli sve stoji, mene su stavili u postupak po nalazima starim  od 4-6god. hormone sam dio vadila 2006, a neke 2009 kao i imunološke pretrage. Ne znam samo zašto im je toliki problem ponoviti pretrage..... A što se tiče UZV pregelda, nitko me nije ni pogledao do 8 dc i stimulacije što je žalosno......

----------


## Ftičica

jutro!
iz zagreba sam. nakon kaj mi je soc.gin rekla da nam je pametno ići u petrovu jer se već godinama trudimo, došla sam tamo početkom 9mjeseca sa izvađenim hormonima 3-5 dan ciklusa, papom, hormonima štitnjače i sgramom... i onda sam napravila u petrovoj CB, a kaj se tiče HSG dr. Š je rekel da bumo to radili nakon kaj vidi CB nalaze.. baš me zanima kaj bu mi za 2tjedna rekel na kontroli sa cb nalazima...

----------


## Inesz

Ajme cure...
Psihološko i pravno savjetovanje-NE TREBA!

Psihološko i pravno savjetovanje-nije uvjet ulaska u mpo postupak. Tko želi-može, ali dobrovoljno.
Psihološko i pravno savjetovanje vas traže, ali *ne traže ono što je bito-nalaze ženskih hormona!*

Ne mogu vjerovati o kakvoj apsurdnoj situaciji se radi, to je žalosno, to je za plakati... 
Traže vas da gubite svoje dragocjeno vrijeme i živce posjećujući psihijatre i pavnike prije postupka, ali vas ne traže da napravite ono što je bitno: 
FSH, LH, estradiol, prolaktin, testosteron, progesteron, AMH, TSH...

Stimuliraju vas na pamet, a šanse za uspjeh u takvoj stimulaciji bez uvida u stanje hormona su bitno smanjene. 
Stimulacija bez uvida u bazični hormonski status žene, ne samo da smanjuje postotak uspješnosti mpo već i izlaže ženu dodatnim rizicima i nuspojavama liječenja neplodnosti.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ocito neki lijecnici u petrovoj vole pacijente ovce, molim bez da mislite da vrijedam, ali mozda samo za razmisliti po cemu je to lose biti informiran. 
trebbam li ja svojom neupucenoscu hraniti ego svojem lijecniku?
ili vec opterecena moralnim, etickim i inim dvojbama paziti da ne narusim njegovo bogovsko ja
ma ljudi nismo ovce pa to i dokazimo i informirajmo se

----------


## strijelac

E ovako pošto sam ja bila na postupku u 10. mjesecu, da vam kažem mi nismo imali potvrdu pravnika i psihologa. Prvo nama je doktorica rekla kad smo trebali ići u 4. mjesecu da to donesemo do postupka, al da to njoj nije bitno da je to čisto da zadovolje birokraciju, i da može od bilo kojeg odvjetnika i psihologa. I kad smo pošli u 10. išli smo do našeg odvjetnika da nam napravi potvrdu al on to nije znao. I tako smo mi došli bez tih potvrda računajući na to da ćemo ih izvaditi u Zagrebu dok pođemo na aspiraciju, i uglavnom jedno jutro ja sam zvala pravnicu na Šalati  i ona mi je rekla da to više ne treba, da tko mi je to tražio, ja sam lijepo gospođi objasnila da nije niko nego da ja imam stare papire po kojima sam sređivala dokumentaciju. Tako da ako vas neko to traži slobodno se pozovite na pravnicu sa Šalate. I sestra Irena kad je pregledala svu dokumentaciju što sam im predala pred postupak nije to tražila.

----------


## strijelac

I iskreno mislim da sve te nalaze hormona i svega ostalog treba da vam napravi vaš gin., mislim ja kad sam došla u prosincu do doc. Pavičić sa svim nalazima i lijepo joj to predočila, jer moj gin.  je predlagao prvo inseminaciju, žena je odmah lijepo rekla ''sa vašim nalazima to je gubljenje vremena imate šanse da zanesete kao i prirodno znači skoro nikakve'' i odmah me je zapisala na IVF.

----------


## snupi

Ovakav identični protokol sam u  8 . mjesecu dobila i ja. P i P više ne treba. Mene to nitko nije tražio. Dok sam tražila za uputnice molila  sam i svog socijalnog  i za hormone. Nakon svih obavljenih pretraga bila sam u 9. mj. kod Strelca po ljekove, koji je od mojih papira tražio samo mariborski protokol-pošto me on operirao i vidio sve moje nalaze. Nakon toga sam išla sestri po terapiju- ona me jedina tražila nalaz od hormona sreća  da sam imala lanjski pa si je sapisala stanje od lani i dala mi ljekove i objsnila mi jos jednom terapiju. Moj savijet ako idete prvi put, pitajte ih kaj od ljekova mora stajati u frižideru.Jer to im očito promakne.Nemote se bojati pitati sve kaj zanima  i muči jer su plačeni da vam odgovore. Niti ja nisam bila  dan a uvzu dok sam došla po lijekove, ali  imala sam tu prednost kaj me pregledao mjesec dana prije s obzirom da me operirao pa je znao moje stanje.

----------


## ljube

Takvi komentari dr. iz Petrove da pacijenti ne trebaju biti informirani nisu rijetkost,ali su u današnje vrijeme skroz izvan konteksta,a stimulacije bez pregleda i osnovnih hormona zaista nemaju nikakvog smisla. Takav rad napamet,uz šablonizirane stimulacijske sheme vrlo često završi sa potrošenim postupkom koji nije optimalno odrađen. Pri tom se naravno troši dragocjeno vrijeme i ugrožava zdravlje pacijentica,trošak takve stimulacije nije zanemariv,a to se ne bi smjelo dešavati u Referentnom centru za liječenje neplodnosti.

----------


## snupi

Iskreno nije mi jasno što se sa time dobiva?  kako čitam vaš postove jednio tko me iz Petrove je zbilja stalo do pacijenata je dr Baldani ona navodno sve objašnjava i veli stvarno stanje i kaj sve treba napraviti.

----------


## Runa

Moram se uključiti. Da, doktorima jednostavno ide na živce ako se netko malo sam upućuje. Mislim da su pacijenti često i sami informiraniji od liječnika. Ja sam na više mjesta dobila blentavi tupi pogled kad sam rekla da sam našla podatak da tsh moram biti manji od 2 za začeće i pitala je li stvarno tako. Moja dr opće medicine o tome pojma nema, moja soc ginekologica apsolutno nije zagrebla u moju problematiku. Otišla sam privatno i sad sam na terapiji eutiroxom. Kad sam gin rekla da ne možemo ostvariti trudnoću, rekla je neka se opustimo i pijemo vino, a briseve sam joj sama rekla nek mi napravi. Ona ih uopće nije spomenula, nikad. Ma mislim, nabrajati mogu ohoho. Moja šogorica je medicinska sestra, viša, i zna da se interesiram za svašta. Njen komentar je bio:[I]Najviše mrzim one koji čitaju[I] A i sama je zanijela uz klomifene.
Imam želju jednog dana kad završi moja priča u smislu da postanem roditelj, otvoriti neko savjetovalište za ljude koji se suoče s istim problemom, a naprosto ne znaju otkud krenuti. Naravno, prvo bih im rekla da čitaju Rodu. :Smile:   Sorry na baljezganju, ali malo sam ogorčena valjda.

----------


## BigBlue

> I iskreno mislim da sve te nalaze hormona i svega ostalog treba da vam napravi vaš gin.,


Oprosti strijelac, ali si potpuno u krivome, jer tvojom logikom ne bi trebalo uopće imati (sub)specijalizaciju iz humane reprodukcije - ginekolozi općeg smjera bi mogli rješavati sve. Primarni ginekolog može poslati napraviti nalaze kako bi imao relevantne podatke kako i kamo dalje uputiti pacijenticu, i to je sve. MPO je nijansirana priča koja obuhvaća i nekoliko zasebnih grana medicine - urologija, andologija, imunologija, endokrina.... Jedno je dijagnostička obrada, a drugo priprema za MPO. Uostalom svi znamo kako se nalazi razlikuju od labosa do labosa - Petrova prva ne prihvaća npr. spermiogram iz druge institucije ( s jednim izuzetkom).

O liječnicima koji žele tuke za pacijentice, dapače potiču neinformiranost i neznanje, imam posebno mišljenje. Vjerojatno od svoje veličine nisu sposobni prihvatiti jednostavnu istinu da je informiran pacijent dio rješenja, najbolja prevencija nuspojava i u konačnici ušteda vremena. Na ovome forumu imamo x primjera kad su stvari otišle krivo, a da pacijentice nisu bile obavještene o osnovnim nuspojavama i postupanjem, i upravo su ovdje dobile pravu informaciju. Koliko tek žena ima izvan foruma koje se nisu imale gdje informirati???!

A što se konkretno Petrove tiče, nemojmo zaboraviti napuhani, arogantan stav dr. Vrčića kad je našoj Jeleni bezobrazno odbrusio kao nije završila medicini, pa valjda nije kompetentna debatirati s njim. Zanimljivo, radilo se o ograničenju broja oplođenih jajnih stanica, a Vrčić je vikao "6 JE DOVOLJNO" (prije smo imali 3, pa 8, pa sad 12 - a sve i dalje u suprotnosti napucima europske strukovne organizacije  :Rolling Eyes: ). U konačnici, sam je svoje "znanje" popljuvao.

----------


## snupi

Runa ništa ne baljezgaš samo iznošiš činjenice.Ne brini i ja sam dobila komentar a to vi čitate forume?Žalosno je to da su to osobe trebale biti nama od pomoći a ne od odmoći. Čitala sam kakve su sve ljude doživjeli dok se još moralo na  p  i p - sramota Drago mi je da postoji takav jedan forum da možemo isložiti stvarno stanje. Žao mi je i što poneke žene misle da sve kaj im kaže doktor je svetinja i ne trude  se istraživati dalje nego žive u neznanju. Da se razumijemo nikoga ne osuđujem  moramo početi mjenjari neke stvari i početi ih na neki način osvještavati.

----------


## milasova8

Ocito da sam ja jedina koju je dr.poslao vaditi neke hormone 2 dc i taj dan je trebala zapoceti stimulacija..kako je utvrdeno.da.mi je P4 bio previsok,stimulacija je odgodena..
Pitam se,koliko ima zena koje su usle.u stimulaciju sa neodgovarajucom razinom hormona?! Koliko ima neuspjelih postupaka bas zbog toga?! Sramotno!

----------


## clover

Ja sam prvi postupak imala 02/2012 i kad sam došla sestra iva me tražila apsolutno sve nalaze..sve hormone, spermiogram, rh, briseve, ma sve sve..tada još i p&p..sve mi je trebalo...tako da ja imam potpuno drugačije iskustvo..sada sam kod drugog doktora prof. R. i isto me pitao za sve hormone, koliko su stari, hsg, morala sam vaditi amh i poslao me na 3d da sve eliminira...i jako sam zadovoljna sa postupanjem prema meni, odgovara na sva moja pitanja, naravno da nije sretan što čitamo forume, jer tamo svašta piše i pogrešno i ispravno tako da...i same smo svjesne tih činjenica....

----------


## Mali Mimi

clover i koji je tvoj zaključak da ne treba čitati forume jer se tu mogu naći između ostalih i pogrešne informacije?
A doktori su naslućujem uvijek upravu i isključivo njih treba slušati u svemu?

----------


## sanjalica82

moje iskustvo sa prof R.
prvo je trazio sgram, a kasnije sve hormone. odmah mi je rekao da odem endokrinologu i to sam napravila. prije nego sto sam isla u postupak dr. stelec mi je dao samo upute i protokol za davanje hormona, moj dr je bio na godisnjem. nije ni pogledao novi nalaz endokrinologa. zbog toga je prof bio i malo ljut jer sa visokim TSH nisam ni trebala ici u postupak.

----------


## bili

> Ftičica od kuda si? Ja sam propuhivanje radila u svojoj matičnoj bolnici pošto sam iz Varaždina , za zagreb ne znam u vžu se radi rengenski.A da li postoji opravdani zdravstveni razlog da morš napraviti hsg? Koje pretrage si uoće obavljala do sada? Ja sam  sve briseve napravila kod svojeg socijalnog ginekologa. U Petrovoj 3 ako je to adresa  republičkog laba- tamo sam jedino vadila makere sifilisa, kiva i side, pošto u Vžu nemaju za sve to reagense. Kad ides ponovno u postupak?
> A socijalni ginic bi trebao biti upoznat sa tvojom situacijm i zato  molim te da ga tražiš sve upunice za kaj god ti treba. Nema se on kaj buniti.


Samo sam ti htjela napisati da sad očito imaju sve reagens kod nas u Vž-u jer smo mi sve vadili kod nas na transfuziji ove godine u 3.mjesecu. pa da znaš ako će ti opet možda trebati.

----------


## Snekica

> prije nego sto sam isla u postupak dr. stelec mi je dao samo upute i protokol za davanje hormona, moj dr je bio na godisnjem. *nije ni pogledao* novi nalaz endokrinologa. zbog toga je prof bio i malo ljut *jer sa visokim TSH nisam ni trebala ici u postupak*.


Ovo prvo boldano pripisujem velikoj bahatosti, kao i onda kad sam ga na jednom transferu pitala hoću li dobiti sličicu (što je već u nekim klinikama bilo skroz normalno) dobila sam odgovor da kad izađem iz Klinike nek odem do Murtićeve galerije pa ću je tamo dobiti.
Drugo boldano - e, ovome služe razmjene informacija, forumi kao što je ovaj! Da si to tada znala vjerujem da ne bi dopustila da se bodeš a znaš da je skoro pa besmisleno.

----------


## clover

> clover i koji je tvoj zaključak da ne treba čitati forume jer se tu mogu naći između ostalih i pogrešne informacije?
> A doktori su naslućujem uvijek upravu i isključivo njih treba slušati u svemu?


Naravno da ću vas uvijek čitati i pitati za savjet, jer ste mi pomogli i stvarno hvala na svemu, samo sam htjela reći da npr. prije hsg sam naravno čitala forum i totalno se uplašila jer je pisalo da to boli, da je užasno i sl., a meni je stvarno bilo ok, tako da sve treba uzeti sa malo rezerve..što se pretraga koje treba obaviti tiče -> forum je i više nego koristan....

----------


## Mali Mimi

A dobro pitanje boli je stvarno nešto subjektivno ne znači da je informacija bila lažna ili pogrešna (mene je isto bolio taj HSG rtg ne UZV da budemo precizniji). Isto kao i punkcije neku su ovakve, neke onakve...hoću reći ne vjerujem da ljudi namjerno tu šire laži kako bi nekog prestrašili nego su to njihovi dojmovi i ne treba se po njima ravnati.

----------


## Melem33

Curke , ako niste zadovoljne s ljecnicima MPO-a, zasto ih ne mjenjate za druge?

----------


## Melem33

> A dobro pitanje boli je stvarno nešto subjektivno ne znači da je informacija bila lažna ili pogrešna (mene je isto bolio taj HSG rtg ne UZV da budemo precizniji). Isto kao i punkcije neku su ovakve, neke onakve...hoću reći ne vjerujem da ljudi namjerno tu šire laži kako bi nekog prestrašili nego su to njihovi dojmovi i ne treba se po njima ravnati.


Puno je toga subjektivno, slazem se.
Ja sam svoju punkciju prespavala, probudila se sat vremena kasnije, nista me cjeli postupak nije boljelo, ali mi je transfer bio otezan.Izveo mi ga je tek prof. Vrcic, drugi nisu mogli.


A sto se tice citanja foruma i subjektivnosti, svasta sam radila, povadila hormone, cak mislila i na hsg...sve sto sam procitala...a nista nije bilo potrebno.Isto je i s ljecnicima, nekome jedan odgovara, drugome ne.
Nisu generalno svi svima losi, samo treba pronaci odmah na konzultacijama nekoga tko vam odgovara.
Ja sam prosetala privatno do par njih i odlucila se za jednog i nije mi zao.

----------


## Melem33

> Ocito da sam ja jedina koju je dr.poslao vaditi neke hormone 2 dc i taj dan je trebala zapoceti stimulacija..kako je utvrdeno.da.mi je P4 bio previsok,stimulacija je odgodena..
> Pitam se,koliko ima zena koje su usle.u stimulaciju sa neodgovarajucom razinom hormona?! Koliko ima neuspjelih postupaka bas zbog toga?! Sramotno!


Ja sam vadila progesteron 2dc, iako sam ga vadila i prije.

----------


## milasova8

Melem33 zato sto smo bile kod istog dr.a on to trazi,dok drugi ocito ne...

----------


## snupi

Više mi ništa nije jasno. Mislim u istoj smo bolnici navodno sve. Svaki od tih doktora tera svoju politiku izgleda. Boli mi smo jedno malo selo nisu imali prije mjesec dana  reagense za  hormone- a glavna smo bolnica za sjevernozapadni dio hrv. čakovečka i koprivnička bolnica šalju nama pacijente pošto one pojedine stvari ne rade. ja dr ne mislim mjenajati jer sam ih  vec dosta promjenila .

----------


## strategija

Očito u Petrovoj svaki doktor vodi svoju politiku. Mene je dr Pavičić prije postupka pregledala, uzv, uz one pretrage sa liste poslala da vadim sve hormone, AMH, štitnjaču... Izuzetno ljubazna i spremna odgovoriti na sva pitanja.

----------


## libicaa

Ne znam kako da ubacim sliku pa cu samo napisati,,, mi smo prije 10 dana dobili papir... Ne treba nikakvo savjetovanje ni pravnik... Sto se tice hormona to mi je uzas jel ne mogu vjerovati da su dr. toliko bezobrazni... Imam osjecaj da rijetko tko uspije od prve  :Sad:  a sve se vise bojim da je to zbog ovakvih stvari  :Sad:

----------


## strijelac

E libilice kad smo kod uspjeha od prve, meni je moj gin. rekao da su rijetki slučajevi koji uspiju od prve pa da se ne razočaram ako ne bude niš :Sad: , nije mi znao objasniti zašto samo da su statistike takve. A čovjek se jako trudi oko parova koji ne mogu imati djecu i znam ih nekoliko kojima je baš on pomogao tj. pratio ih je i savjetovao i ostali su trudni, kod mene je nažalost problem i kod mene i kod mm, tako da nam nema pomoći bez IVF. I stvarno ja sam imala sreće sa odabirom i gin. i poslije doc. Pavičić u Petrovoj jer je stvarno divna  :Smile: , tako da kad sam čula da ženama njihovi gin. ne žele uopće dati uputnice niti poslati na ikave daljnje pretrage s riječima da ne mora svako imati djecu, ostala sam zgrožena, i još ne mogu da vjerujem da ima i takvih gin.

----------


## Inesz

oko 60% parova uspije ostvariti trudnoću unutar 4 stimulirana pokušaja. znači, za te parove šansa uspjeha u prvom pokušaji je oko 25%, što i nije tako malo... i na forumu susrećemo parove koji su uspjeli od prvog puta...

inače, u MPO najveće su šanse uspjeha u prvih nekoliko postupaka. 
ako par ima iza sebe velik broj neuspjelih pokušaja, njihove šanse za uspjeh se ne povećavaju svakim novim pokušajem. jer je velik broj neuspjelih pokušaja naposto indicira da postoji problem kojeg medicina ne zna i ne može riješiti ili zaobići. na žalost to je tako. 

kod liječenja neplodnosti, na našu žalost,  nema garancije uspjeha. ma kolliko god se mi trudili, ili koliko god puno puta pokušavali,  ne znači i da ćemo uspjeti ostvariti roditeljstvo.


u mpo pričama, upornost ne znači uvijek i uspjeh.  :Sad:  
mada imamo na forumu i uspjeha nakon jako velikog broja pokušaja (npr. 12. ili npr 15. postupak uspješan), ali to je tek pravi izuzetak, to je puno rjeđe nego uspjeh iz prvog postupka.

----------


## črkica

mene je osobno dr.tražio apsolutno sve nove nalaze prije postupka. od pape i briseva, hormona i amh.
sad se spremam prvo za AIH, a u dvanaestom IVF.
hoće mi netko molim vas objasniti što mi treba za bolnicu na taj dan? jel trebam uzeti spavaćicu i papuče i takve stvari i koliko sam postupak traje?

----------


## clover

Za AIH ti ne treba ništa. Postupak traje vrlo kratko i ostaneš ležati na stolu 30min i ideš doma :Wink:  Sretno :Wink: 
Za IVF ti treba spavaćica, šlapice, ogrtač..

----------


## črkica

Hvala ti clover  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam vam od danas trudnica- nosim blizance :Smile:  hehe..
Znaci transfer obavljen,dvije blastociste vracene,nemamo nista za zamrznuti..


Oni koji imaju sta zamrznuti potpisu papir da se sa time slatu i to je to..oboje ga moraju potpisati..

----------


## žužy

> Ja sam vam od danas trudnica- nosim blizance hehe..
> Znaci transfer obavljen,dvije blastociste vracene,nemamo nista za zamrznuti..
> 
> 
> Oni koji imaju sta zamrznuti potpisu papir da se sa time slatu i to je to..oboje ga moraju potpisati..


bravo za blizance :Very Happy: ,još samo da to potvrdimo za negdje 2tj na beti i to je to!
žao mi je da nema ništa za zamrznuti nakon tolko jajašaca..al ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ni nebude trebalo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## milasova8

Da,bilo je 10 js,i to sve zrele..7 se oplodilo,ali 5 stalo s razvojem..

----------


## bili

Milasova čuvaj ih sad lijepo u toplome i uskoro se pridruži nama na forumu trudnice ali tamo pod dvojke  :Smile:  Šaljemo Vam velike puse!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

Bravo, a bilo  te je tak strah. Sad držimo vibre dalje, znači prvo i  odmah bingo!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube

> Ja sam vam od danas trudnica- nosim blizance hehe..
> Znaci transfer obavljen,dvije blastociste vracene,nemamo nista za zamrznuti..
> 
> 
> Oni koji imaju sta zamrznuti potpisu papir da se sa time slatu i to je to..oboje ga moraju potpisati..


milasova8, hvala što si nam se raspitala i sretno!!!

----------


## anakob

Milasova8 i ja sam imala problem kao i ti,drugi dan ciklusa sam vadila p4 i nije bio dobro,pa me poslao vaditi četvrti dan ciklusa  i bilo ok ,ali ja počinjem sa gonalima još ovaj ciklus

----------


## Helena5

Petrovke moje, danas vadila betu-0,7  :Sad:    šta god da napišem bilo bi suvišno, jer sam bjesna ka pas.........
a vama  svima držim na rukama i nogama  :fige:   jer doista će trebati i SRETNO  :Wink:

----------


## pilek

:Very Happy:

----------


## bili

> Petrovke moje, danas vadila betu-0,7    šta god da napišem bilo bi suvišno, jer sam bjesna ka pas.........
> a vama  svima držim na rukama i nogama   jer doista će trebati i SRETNO


Jako mi je žao...

----------


## Sneki41

> Za AIH ti ne treba ništa. Postupak traje vrlo kratko i ostaneš ležati na stolu 30min i ideš doma Sretno
> Za IVF ti treba spavaćica, šlapice, ogrtač..


Ja bi jos dodala carapice (sokne ili sl.), dosta bude zima za noge poslije a i dok se ceka u onom predvorju ispred operacionog bloka...

----------


## Kjara

pozdrav svima, šaljem vam hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
u srijedu idem ponavljati briseve i nadam se da sam se riješila streptokoka i da ćemo krajem 11 mj po smrzliće, već sam luda od tog streptokoka

----------


## Kjara

sad sam skužila da sam na krivoj temi, ja spadam na VV, ali svejedno vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

kiara nema veze kam spadaš., zelimo ti veliku betu u 11. mjesecu. Helena  žao mi je. kad su ti rekli da možeš ponovno i koje obješnjenje zašto si dobila samo js?

----------


## Sneki41

> Petrovke moje, danas vadila betu-0,7    šta god da napišem bilo bi suvišno, jer sam bjesna ka pas.........
> a vama  svima držim na rukama i nogama   jer doista će trebati i SRETNO


Draga nemoj biti bijesna, tesko je nadati se i na kraju se suociti sa takvom betom...ali dici hrabro glavu i krenuti dalje je najbolje sto mozemo uciniti. Znam da se mijesaju emocije, tuga, bijes, jad...pokusaj se isplakati, otugovati malo i poceti odmah planirati dalje... Zaokupiti ce te to, imati ces opet neki "datum" i lakse ces preboliti... Saljem ti veliki zagrljaj, nedaj se!

----------


## Helena5

> kiara nema veze kam spadaš., zelimo ti veliku betu u 11. mjesecu. Helena  žao mi je. kad su ti rekli da možeš ponovno i koje obješnjenje zašto si dobila samo js?


Hvala draga, dr. mi je rekla da je i očekivala od mene 1 ili 2 js. iz razloga što je AMH 0,2, a full su me stimulirali..... ne znam šta da kažem...... Pisali su me za 4mj, moram zvati početkom 3, strah me svega jer imam i problema sa kvržicama na (.) (.), a toliki hormoni........... i njih sad moram hitno kontrolirati.........ma vrištala bi od muke :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

helena,
žao mi je  :Sad: 

možeš li napsati mjernu jedinicu za amh 0,2?
tnx

----------


## Helena5

> helena,
> žao mi je 
> 
> možeš li napsati mjernu jedinicu za amh 0,2?
> tnx


AMH 0,20-ug/L - nemjerljiv rekla mi je da me ne vidi i da ima samo papire bez godišta rekla bi da je nalaz 45-godišnjakinje i da je predmenopauza.........

----------


## milasova8

Draga Helena,jaaaako mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## snupi

Dobro vam jutro! Helena jedna stvar mi nije jasna, zašto su te onda filali ljekovima kad  su vidjeli nalaz AMH-a da je tak loš. Po meni su ti trebali ponuditi i  opciju o doniranoj js, naravno ako  ti i dragi to možete podnjeti da nosiš nečiju drugu. Kak to da ti je rezerva tak mala- koliko imaš godina? Sorri sad sam ko novinar, ali zanima me jer tko znam kaj mene isto ceka, ja sam prvom  ivf isto imala samo 3 kom, a trenutno cekam nalaza AMH-a pa se fizički i psihički pripremam , meni nitko nije dao objašnjenje zašto ih je tako malo. Nadam se da ti kvržice budu brzo prošle, i ja ti šaljem jedan utješni hug i idemo dalje!!!

----------


## Melem33

Snupi
zato jer su pokusali da dobije svoje dijete.Ti ne bi?
Mnoge zene imaju nizak AMH pa ostanu trudne i prirodno, naravno ovisi i o nekim drugim cimbenicima.
AMH je rezerva jajnih stanica u zena.Sve se radjamo s odredjenim brojem, koji onda iz mjesec u mjesec se smanjuje.
Nekima brze, nekima sporije, krajnji rezultat je menopauza, laicki.
Nemamo sve istu amnezu pa nam je tako i rezerva drugacija.neke dijagnoze tipa PCOS daju previsok AMH, sto opet nije dobro.
Neki lijecnici AMH dozivljavaju s rezervom.

Ja imam 35 g. i AMH mi je 38, sto je odlicano i za puno mladje cure od mene.
Tako da i godine ponekad nemaju puno veze.

Kolicina dobrih jajnih stanica ovisi i o vrsti stimulacije, nije se jednom dogodilo da cure zatrudne nakon polustimuliranog, koji im dao bolje rezultate nego full stimulirani.Ja sam s 1gonalom imala 8 vodecih i 5 ih izvadili,3oplodili, 2 vratili.
Kod nekoga je dovoljno 1.Jedan, ali vrijedan.  :Smile:  
Tako da ne brinete, samo uporno dalje.

----------


## žužy

cure koje ste vadile AMH,ste to radile u petrovoj na uputnicu,ili negdje privatno?

----------


## Helena5

> cure koje ste vadile AMH,ste to radile u petrovoj na uputnicu,ili negdje privatno?


Ja sam ga vadila u 1mj. u Breyerovom labu.  i platila ga 600kn. poslao me dr.Lučinger

----------


## mare41

Cure, nemojte radit amh u breyer! Odite u vinograsku ako ćete platiti, ili na vv na uputnicu!

----------


## Melem33

Moze na uputnicu.Ja sam privatno u Steli, 350kn.

----------


## mare41

ako idete privatno-nemojte, ako ćete platit-odite u Vinogradsku za 270 kn, oni su prvi uveli tu pretragu i trude se da bude precizna i s certifikatima, nemojte ući u labose koji su to tek počeli radit, u Breyer za 600 kn nikako!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

> Ja sam ga vadila u 1mj. u Breyerovom labu.  i platila ga 600kn. poslao me dr.Lučinger


Vinogradska radi AMH od 2009. i ne vjerujem da to doktor ne zna, i nije u redu da traži da potrošiš 600 kuna, to nisu mali novci, za nešto što možeš platiti 270, ili se može raditi na uputnicu na VV!!!! Stvarno sam ljuta kako doktori traže da skupo plaćamo pretrage koje idu na uputnicu (ili se barem mogu platiti manje).

----------


## snupi

Melem samo me zanimalo, nisi morala biti tak odrešita, zanima naravno  da želi svoje dijete tko od nas tu to ne želi. Samo me muči kaj je i sa mnom kad mi nitko nije dao neku suvislu dijagnozu, možda imam problem sličan njoj s obzirom da smo godišnjakinje. Jednostavno me zanimalo kaj su joj rekli. ja sam AMH vadila u Laboru, bez uputnice, kosta 250 kn i sad čekam nalaz,Labor surađuje sa Vinogradskom i njima se šalju nalazi.
Došao je i moj nalaz štitnjače: FT3 od 3,4- 8,5 moj je 4,3
FT4 od 9,0-25,0 moj je 16,6
TSH: 0,3-4,0 moj je 1,4

----------


## frka

cure, potpisujem mare! za AMH pravac Vinogradske (ovo s Laborom super zvuči ako surađuju s Vg) ili nemojte trošiti lovu nego to odradite na VV-u na uputnicu.

snupi, nalaz štitne ti je super!

----------


## snupi

Ajde barem nešto pozitivno  od hormona!

----------


## strategija

AMH sam vadila na uputnicu na VV bez ikakve nadoplate. Termin čekala 10tak dana i isto toliko na nalaz.

----------


## žužy

kako to da ste uglavnom na vv to vadile?nema niko da je vadil u petrovoj ,a pacijentice od petrove.il to nema veze.

----------


## mare41

dosad petrova/rebro amh nije radila, da li su počeli radit?

----------


## TrudyC

> AMH sam vadila na uputnicu na VV bez ikakve nadoplate. Termin čekala 10tak dana i isto toliko na nalaz.


Da se nadovežem - čak ni za narudžbu ne treba uputnica. Nazovite 2353 883 i naručite se (uz zdravstvenu knjižicu). Ja sam danas imala toliko sreće da sam čak sama izabrala dan kad ću doći  :Grin:

----------


## TrudyC

> kako to da ste uglavnom na vv to vadile?nema niko da je vadil u petrovoj ,a pacijentice od petrove.il to nema veze.


Nema. Hormoni su hormoni, možeš ih vaditi gdje hočeš. Ja znam za jedan slučaj gdje je cura išla vadit AMH u Maribor.

----------


## strategija

U Petrovoj malo rade pa malo duže ne rade amh. Uglavnom ga ne rade.

----------


## žužy

aha..tnx ženice puno ste mi pomogle. :Love:

----------


## amy2004

A koliko se dugo čeka nalaz AMH u Vinogradskoj? Ja sam ga radila 9.10 i rekli su da će poslati na kućnu adresu ali još ništa.
I danas sam dobila nalaz progresterona i iznosi 31,6.Neznam da li je to uredu?

----------


## mare41

amy, progesteron je od 21. dana? imaš ref. vrijednosti na nalazu, nisu u svakom labu iste, AMH vjerojatno skupljaju, al nije se nikad čekalo tako dugo, nazovi ih i provjeri

----------


## snupi

Amh u Petrovoj ne vade samo ds se zna. Vinogradska oko 3 tjedna do oko  mjesec dana ovisno koliko imaju uzoraka,jer je skupa pretraga. Ni rebro ne radi. VV ili vinogradska od bolnica.

----------


## amy2004

Folikularna faza < 1.0
Luteinska faza 3.8 - 50.6
Postmenopauza <0,6
Da od 21.dc je

----------


## snupi

znaci da je bila ovulacija.

----------


## črkica

Curke za AMH su me iz Petrove uputili na VV. Naručuju za sljedeći tjedan i rade na uputnicu. Nalaze šalju poštom tako da stvarno nema potrebe da plaćate bilo gdje te pretrage

----------


## Melem33

> Melem samo me zanimalo, nisi morala biti tak odrešita, zanima naravno  da želi svoje dijete tko od nas tu to ne želi. Samo me muči kaj je i sa mnom kad mi nitko nije dao neku suvislu dijagnozu, možda imam problem sličan njoj s obzirom da smo godišnjakinje. Jednostavno me zanimalo kaj su joj rekli. ja sam AMH vadila u Laboru, bez uputnice, kosta 250 kn i sad čekam nalaz,Labor surađuje sa Vinogradskom i njima se šalju nalazi.
> Došao je i moj nalaz štitnjače: FT3 od 3,4- 8,5 moj je 4,3
> FT4 od 9,0-25,0 moj je 16,6
> TSH: 0,3-4,0 moj je 1,4


Ispricavam se sto si me krivo shatila, odnosno odresito.
To nije ono sto sam zeljela postici, vec samo sto jednostavnije pojasniti, zato sam tako pisala.
Svi mi zelimo nesto saznati, ali Snupi poistivjetiti se s nekim stvarno ti samo donosi stres i lose.
Netko ovdje nadje problem u necemu, odmah krene lavina cura, koje misle da ce to isto imati...
Sto se tice donacije jajnih stanica, ja cu svje donirati, neka nekome pomognu.

Znam da ne mozemo drugacije, ja sam radila isto i bila potpuno u krivu.Toliko sam si stresa i losih misli natovarila na ledja, da me je sada sram, a sve iz zelje da nesto saznam.ne samo s dijagnozom prije zaceca, pa radi spontanog, nego i sada kada sam zatrudnila, cim bi vidjela u necijem potpisu miss ab. 6,7,8,9tj, odmah sam isla citati da vidim zasto se on dogodio.
Onda sam jednostavno prestala citati.

Sve smo razlicite.Tvoju dijagnozu mora postaviti strucnjak, ako nisi zadovoljna prvim, onda drugi,treci..nebitno.
Ja sam svoje nasla kod cetvrtog.
Prvi koji me nije isprasio van, poslao me prvo raditi ovo sto si ti sada i bingo.
Za pocetak, cestitam imas odlican nalaz stitnjace, ja sam bila mjesecima na lijekovima da bi ga imala.

----------


## snupi

Hvala ti Melem nisam baš tako mislila ali ogorčena sam situacijom u našem  zdravstvu, svi su nekako  polovični. Promjenila sam 3  doktora- Strelac je 3 sreća i nadam se zadnja. nadam se da je sve dobro tempirao i dao mi dobru terapiju. Samo sam želim znati  kako mogu ostati trudna a ne mogu zadržati trudnoču-ako se to medicinski može nači koji koji je razlog. Kad sam išla na laparo - 3 doktora su mi rekli da mi je zaštopan jajovod a dok je napravljena laparo na kraju nije bio.  Od Mb sam odustala iwf  su me pustili u postupak sa povišenim testosteronom, birala sama lijek i nisam bila ni na jednim konzultacijam prije. Želim znati zašto moj tu i tam neki hormon podivlja, kao sa prolaktin a godinama je bio super. Hvala sto si mi rekla za štitnjaču da je ok nalaz. Sorri ako si me krivo shvatila ali laganini pucam po šavovima zbog svega i ne želim se sa nikom svađati ili prepucavati. možda me i pere bromergon.

----------


## Melem33

Znaci maternica ti je nazovimo to čista?meni su radili laparo radi 2mioma, na maternici i u stijenci.
Ocistili mi endometriozu, za koju nisam ni znala da je imam, ali nije bila presudna.
Imala sam vec zakazanu histeroskopiju, mislili se da mozda nesto u maternici smeta.
Koliko dugo zadrzis trudnocu?

----------


## črkica

Curke spremam se na aih u prirodnom ciklusu sljedeći tjedan. Svi se čudom čude kako to da idem i u startu mi ne daju nikakve šanse.
A ja idem jer čekam termin krajem 11.za ljekove pa da pokušamo ovako, mislim da ništa ne gubim.
Jel to stvarno toliko beznadno?

----------


## mare41

snupi, šta su ti dali da radiš od dodatnih pretraga? trombofiliju? kariogram?

----------


## pilek

Helena5 idemo zajedno u nove pobjede...hrabro dalje  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

kad sam bila na laparo , ondah je rađena i histero jer je postojala sumlja na septum na maternici : kariogrami su okej , ali nisam radila nista od imunoloskih pretraga.  Najdulje mi je bilo 8 tj i onda sve jednostavno iscuri (tijelo se samo  očisti)- nisam bila  ni na jednoj kiretaži.Črkica želim ti da ti aih uspije iz prve.

----------


## snupi

Naravno da idemo!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

snupi, trebali bi te poslati na pretrage da se vidi da li imaš trombofiliju

----------


## Helena5

Naravno da idemo u 4mj,osim ako se u medjuvremenu ne zalomi  :Razz:

----------


## žužy

[QUOTE=Helena5;2260847Naravno da idemo u 4mj,osim ako se u medjuvremenu ne zalomi  :Razz: ]

živjelo nam proljeće,nek bude plodno i rodno! :pivo: 
a i s ovim zalomljivanjem se slažem.. :Wink:

----------


## Melem33

> kad sam bila na laparo , ondah je rađena i histero jer je postojala sumlja na septum na maternici : kariogrami su okej , ali nisam radila nista od imunoloskih pretraga.  Najdulje mi je bilo 8 tj i onda sve jednostavno iscuri (tijelo se samo  očisti)- nisam bila  ni na jednoj kiretaži.Črkica želim ti da ti aih uspije iz prve.


Kao sto je Mare41 rekla, ja bi na tvom mjestu odradila hematologa.kosta te malo truda i vremena, a mozda nadjes odgovore.
Ja sam imala spontani sa 6tj, isto sve otislo.
Otisla sam na Rebro hematologu i sada sam na heparinu od kada sam skuzila da sam trudna.
Nemam trombofiliju, ali mjere opreza.
Ugl. zoves Rebro i narucis se kod doktorice Silve Zupancic, uputnica tvog ginekologa( uputit ce te sestra Vesna) i sva dokumentacija.
Izvadit ce ti 8 epruveta krvi i malo ces cekati na nalaze.
Sto god nasli, nije nerjesivo.

----------


## Helena5

Da,s tim se slazem meni su poslije drugog misseda napravili pretrage i nasli polimorfizam na 1 alelu. Sad su mi poslije transfera uveli clexan 0.4,ali nazalost nije doslo do implatacije.

----------


## snupi

Hvala curke , tražit ću uputnicu.Melem i Mary hvala na pomoći.Još ću od vas puno toga naućiti . Po vama onda da idem u postupak ,  počinjem sa pikanjem za tjedan dana.

----------


## Melem33

Na to ti mora odgovoriti doktor.
U svakom slucaju napravi si te pretrage.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Otisla sam na Rebro hematologu i sada sam na heparinu od kada sam skuzila da sam *trudna*.


Melem?! Spontano ili mpo? Pa ništa se ne hvališ, hej!  :Shock:

----------


## Melem33

Spontano, nakon mpo.Imala sam ivf 5/6 mj.Sve super do otezanog transfera.Dobila M prije bete.
Taj ciklus od te do sl. M je trajao 42 dana O kasnila.
Ciklus iza toga zatrudnila prirodno.U pon mi je 16tj.
Koliko mpo ima svoje zasluge, ne mogu znati, ali mislim da ima.

----------


## Konfuzija

A tko će ga znati.. Čestitam od srca.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Melem, pa jel ovo prva objava? Čestitam!

----------


## mare41

(ipak mi se upalila lampica da je objava bila davno :Smile: )

----------


## Melem33

Da, davno,a kao jucer...

----------


## Konfuzija

Eh, ja sam očito bila u nekom drugom filmu, ne vidjeh te još od 6. mj.  Tko zachatava? Sad ćemo ga  :oklagija:   :Smile:

----------


## snupi

E pa Melem želim ti svako dobro i da   još ovih  xxx tjedna  prođe  kak spada. :Klap:

----------


## Melem33

Hvala,
Snupi znas sto ti zelim, za pocetak veliku betu nakon ovog postupka, a zatim mirnu i lijepu trudnocu.
Konfuzija, trombofiliju si otkrila prije ili poslije prvog ivf-a?

----------


## Runa

Snupi, kad ostanemo trudne, hoćemo na jednu kavu u kž?  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

naravno draga!

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija, trombofiliju si otkrila prije ili poslije prvog ivf-a?


Poslije, naravno. Jer se tražio uzrok missed-a.

----------


## strijelac

Sneki41, Kakvo je stanje kod vas? Ja sam danas imala neke 3-4 kapi nekog sivo smeđkastog iscjedka, a sutra mi je inače 28dc, tako da mislim da bi mogla men. doći :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Melem33

> Poslije, naravno. Jer se tražio uzrok missed-a.


Znaci imale smo srece da su nas poslali nakon prvog odmah na pretrage, puno cujem da salju tek nakon 2-3 spontanog.
Cak i snaha jedne ginekologice je isla tek nakon 3eg.

----------


## Mare 85

drage curke možda sam off topic, ali trebam vašu pomoć!
Na uzv prije 4 dana mi je dr ( moj lokalni ginić) vidio cistu žutog tijela veličine 15mm, ja bi trebala dobiti u ponedjeljak i krenuti s 2x menopura od 2-6 dc!
Jel imao tko iskustva s tom cistom? Jel smijem uopće s njom u posatupak? MOLIM VAS; BILO TKO!?! NEKAKAVA SAVJET I ISKUSTVO!

----------


## dino84

*Mare85*, nakon ovulacije kada folikul pukne, on oslobađa žuto tijelo. To ti je kao neki dokaz da je ovulacija bila. E, sada za tu cistu žuto tijela stvarno nisam čula i pošto pišeš da bi trebala dobiti u ponedjeljak ne znam da li je to to. Npr. meni nekoliko dana nakon inseminacije kada sam bila na uzv, dr. je rekao da vidi žuto tijelo i da to znači da sam ovulirala.

----------


## Mare 85

Hvala ti! Idem još 1 dc na uzv... ali jako sam zabrinuta.. postupak mi odgađaju razno razne gluposti još od svibnja!

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki41, Kakvo je stanje kod vas? Ja sam danas imala neke 3-4 kapi nekog sivo smeđkastog iscjedka, a sutra mi je inače 28dc, tako da mislim da bi mogla men. doći


Draga, ne pitaj!  :Sad:  nisam htjela nista pisati jer mi je bilo zao prekinuti niz prekrasnih vijesti nasih cura na forumu ali i meni je prije 3 dana krenuo takav mrljavi trag na gacicama, malo ga ima pa ga nema... Sinoc sam zavrsila na hitnoj jer me boljela desna strana, od jajnika pa do leđa. Napravili su mi pregled, UZV, ginekoloski sve 5 osim negativne bete, urinoinfekt, antibiotici...mirovanje. Cim sam prestala s utricima krenula M "ko velika"... Kod tebe su 3 mrvice, ma jedna ce se barem primiti za mamicu, ne mora nista znaciti taj smeckasti iscjedak, pricekaj betu...vjerujem da ce biti sve Ok... Rekla sam sama sebi nakon svega da u pon. idem odmah po novi termin jer "vrijeme mi curi" i nemam vremena tugovati... Drzi se i misli pozitivno!

Cure moje, sve vas puno volim i zelim vam uspjesne postupke, veeelike bete i skolske trudnoce!

----------


## Konfuzija

> Znaci imale smo srece da su nas poslali nakon prvog odmah na pretrage, puno cujem da salju tek nakon 2-3 spontanog.
> Cak i snaha jedne ginekologice je isla tek nakon 3eg.


Je, u pravilu je tako. Ali ja nemam vremena za 3 spontana u ovim godinama. Premda mi to ništa ne bi vrijedilo da nisam imala razumnog doktora koji mi je to odobrio. U postupku nakon toga sam koristila heparin, ali svejedno ništa.  :Sad: 

Sneki, ti si izvadila betu prije nego što si prestala s utrićima?

----------


## strijelac

O Sneki baš mi je žao  :Sad: , a meni su ih vratili 2, jedan se nije razvio, a danas mi je isto, sutra idem kupit test pa napraviti ne mogu ja čekati betu do ponedjeljka.

----------


## snupi

Joj joj, zao mi je zbog svega kaj se događa, drži te se !! Dino kud vi idete na ivf i kod koga? postoji mogučnost da se vidimo u 11.mjesecu ako ste u Petrovoj.

----------


## Sneki41

> O Sneki baš mi je žao , a meni su ih vratili 2, jedan se nije razvio, a danas mi je isto, sutra idem kupit test pa napraviti ne mogu ja čekati betu do ponedjeljka.


Drzim ti fige draga, biti ce sve u redu, ne brini...

----------


## milasova8

Sneki,baš ti šaljem pp,ali pun ti je inbox...žao mi je draga zbog svega što si prošla zadnjih dana,a najviše zbog neg.bete..javi se u ponedjeljak,vjerujem da te neće otkantati..

strijelac,vjerujem u pozitivan test...držim fige :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Sneki, ti si izvadila betu prije nego što si prestala s utrićima?[/QUOTE]

Je, kad sam dosla u Petrovu na hitnu izvadili su mi krv i za krvnu sliku i za betu, uzeli urin, nalaz bete je bio negativan a krvna slika i urinokultura "u banani" pa sam dobila antibiotik i dr. mi je rekla da prestanem s utricima...  Eto...

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki,baš ti šaljem pp,ali pun ti je inbox...žao mi je draga zbog svega što si prošla zadnjih dana,a najviše zbog neg.bete..javi se u ponedjeljak,vjerujem da te neće otkantati..
> 
> strijelac,vjerujem u pozitivan test...držim fige


Inbox ispraznjen  :Smile:  
Curke, sad vi lijepo mene "preskocite" i nastavite onaj sjajan niz sa ODBROJAVANJA! Drzim vam fige i saljem vam puse!  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

> Joj joj, zao mi je zbog svega kaj se događa, drži te se !! Dino kud vi idete na ivf i kod koga? postoji mogučnost da se vidimo u 11.mjesecu ako ste u Petrovoj.


snupi, mi smo u postupku u Rijeci. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## strijelac

Evo drage moje da vam se javim sa svojim stanjem.
Test negativan :Crying or Very sad: , i dalje curka pomalo, ja i dalje koristim vaginalete, pa ne znam što ću? Čitav dan zovem Petrovu al mi se nitko ne javlja 01/460 4763. Ima li itko ikakav drugi broj? 
A ostalim što čekaju nadam se da će imati više sreće i da ćete svi imati jednu veliku betu, a ja i sneki ćemo to na proljeće  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Strijelac,zao mi je :Sad: 
To je taj broj na koji se sestra Irena javlja..preostaje ti cekati do pon.i onda ju nazvati :Sad:

----------


## ježić

> Evo drage moje da vam se javim sa svojim stanjem.
> Test negativan, i dalje curka pomalo, ja i dalje koristim vaginalete, pa ne znam što ću? Čitav dan zovem Petrovu al mi se nitko ne javlja 01/460 4763. Ima li itko ikakav drugi broj? 
> A ostalim što čekaju nadam se da će imati više sreće i da ćete svi imati jednu veliku betu, a ja i sneki ćemo to na proljeće


Žao mi je zbog testa. Teško da ćeš koga dobiti telefonom za vikend. Vaginalete o kojima pričaš su utrogestan? Ako nisi trudna nema smisla nastavljati s utrogestanom jer ti on samo prolongira dolazak prave menstruacije.
Zašto tek na proljeće? Sory ako nisam dobro popratila.

----------


## Melem33

*Strijelac*
Tako ti je i meni bilo, ali rekli su m da nastavim sa utricima i napravim betu.
Tako da pon ujutro pravac Petrova, adi betu, javi sestri Ivi rezultate i obavezno se dogovori odmah za konzultacije s lijecnikom.
Meni je taj razgovor s njim puno pomogao.

----------


## sanjalica82

> Evo drage moje da vam se javim sa svojim stanjem.
> Test negativan, i dalje curka pomalo, ja i dalje koristim vaginalete, pa ne znam što ću? Čitav dan zovem Petrovu al mi se nitko ne javlja 01/460 4763. Ima li itko ikakav drugi broj? 
> A ostalim što čekaju nadam se da će imati više sreće i da ćete svi imati jednu veliku betu, a ja i sneki ćemo to na proljeće


zao mi je draga...kad sam prvi put vadila betu i bila je negativna sestra mi je rekla da izvadim i drugi put i cim sam joj javila rezultat prestala sam koristiti utrogestan i narucila se za konzultacije.

----------


## Sneki41

> Evo drage moje da vam se javim sa svojim stanjem.
> Test negativan, i dalje curka pomalo, ja i dalje koristim vaginalete, pa ne znam što ću? Čitav dan zovem Petrovu al mi se nitko ne javlja 01/460 4763. Ima li itko ikakav drugi broj? 
> A ostalim što čekaju nadam se da će imati više sreće i da ćete svi imati jednu veliku betu, a ja i sneki ćemo to na proljeće


Draga, zao mi je! Ne znam koliko ti je to "curkanje" ali ako nije bas ko prava M meni je gin rekao da do bete ne prestajem s utricima. Doduse, meni su napravili betu 10. dan na hitnoj pa smo znali da je neg. i onda sam prestala. Nisam ni sama pametna sto da ti kazem... Ja idem u pon. po novi termin, sad je negdje svibanj "u igri", 
pretpostavljam...
Glavu gore i idemo dalje!

----------


## strijelac

Da utrogestan, ma neće mi ništa biti ako ih još sutra koristim, a u ponedjeljak jutro zovem Petrovu pa ćemo vidjeti.
A proljeće zato što je neki dan neka gospođa tu na forumu napisala da su je predbilježili za termin u 4.mjesecu slijedeće godine, ako sam dobro pročitala, tako da neće ni nas sigurno prije, a i iskreno meni treba da se psihički pripremim :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

I cure moje da vam napisem da sam jutros popi... kamencic iz bubrega. Stravicna bol po noci, MM me vec htio "na ledja" pa odnijeti na hitnu jer sam doslovno pala u nesvijest od boli, jedva sam ga smirila. Popila sam dupli Volteren (nikako to nemojte raditi inace) pa je malo popustilo i ujutro "cap", ode kamencic... Eto, strasno iskustvo ali sad bar znam zasto me u cetvrtak toliko bolilo da smo morali na hitnu i da je ovaj urinoinfekt koji imam posljedica kamencica koji je "krenuo" iz bubrega a ne tkoznasta ginekoloski kako sam si ja umislila...
Puse svima!

----------


## milasova8

Sneki,poznat mi je taj osjecaj boli..ja sam imala prije 10 godina kamenac...nikad goru bol nisam osjetila..uzas!!!
Ali odmah sam znala da je bubreg,jer me on toliko bolio da su suze same tekle...
Joj,draga- neka si ga ispisala jer ce ti sada biti puuuno lakse...pij puuuno tekucine i caja..
Drzi se.pusa

----------


## sanjalica82

> Da utrogestan, ma neće mi ništa biti ako ih još sutra koristim, a u ponedjeljak jutro zovem Petrovu pa ćemo vidjeti.
> A proljeće zato što je neki dan neka gospođa tu na forumu napisala da su je predbilježili za termin u 4.mjesecu slijedeće godine, ako sam dobro pročitala, tako da neće ni nas sigurno prije, a i iskreno meni treba da se psihički pripremim


ja sam upisana prije 2 tjedna za 4mj..znaci ocekuj 5 ili 6 mj

----------


## snupi

Eto vadila prolaktin nakon dva tjedna. Stanje je 16,41  parametri su mu od 108,78-557,13. Prvi put dok sam ga vadila bio je 4 dan ciklusa  bio je 900.

----------


## Runa

Ej, snupi! a ti si na onom B lijeku?ovo mi se čini nekak nerealno premalo odjednom.

----------


## amy2004

> Eto vadila prolaktin nakon dva tjedna. Stanje je 16,41  parametri su mu od 108,78-557,13. Prvi put dok sam ga vadila bio je 4 dan ciklusa  bio je 900.


A da li se prolaktin baš mora vaditi u vrijeme ciklusa ili može neki drugi dan?
A koliko dugo si pila bromergon i jesi li pauzirala prije nego si opet vadila nalze?
Ja ga još pijem i nuspojave se osjećaju.
A evo dobili smo i ponovljeni nalaz spermiograma i nije se ništa popravio. :Mad: 
Sad ni sama neznam hoće li se moći nešto napraviti a neznam ni što bi koristiti da se popravi.
Čekam svoje nalaze i ponavljanje prolaktina pa ćemo vidjeti što ćemo i kada  :Unsure:

----------


## Runa

Ako pomaže Amy, ja sam prolaktin vadila između 2. i 5. dana ciklusa. Prvi put sam vadila na Rebru i totalno sam se sfrazila kad sam skužila da će mi držati iglu u veni pola sat. Imala sam napadaj panike, nisam mogla disati i skoro sam se onesvijestila. Normalno, nalaz je pokazao previsoku razinu prolaktina, a ne čudi me jer on reagira na stres. U mB se na nalaz nisu osvrnuli i nisam ništa uzimala.
Drugi put sam vadila u privatnom labosu jer me je to mučilo i htjela sam ponoviti pretragu. Fino, ležerno, pola sat sam odsjedila bez igle i izvadili mi krv, a nalaz savršen.  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Ovako zvala Petrovu, neprekidan terapiju pijem ga i dalje. Morala sam ga izvaditit dva dana prije nego što mi dođe menga jer drugi dan tj .ovaj petak počinjem i ja sa pikanjem.Ja više nemam nikakvih nuspojava, moras se najesti onda popi tabletu.  a što se tiće spermiograma kupi dragom vitamine za muške tipa elelevit ta žene ili ako niste za tablete kupi mu matičnu mlječ , vi bar imate dolje super zrak i prirodu, hodajte, promjenite način prehrane više voć, povrća, žitarica...

----------


## snupi

strijelac žao mi je zbog negativnog testa.

----------


## amy2004

Ja sam isto prvi put vadila 2dc ali je jako povišen i sad koristim bromergon i doktor mi je rekao da nalaz treba ponoviti oko 10-15.11,a meni je m upravo završila

----------


## Runa

Probaj nazvati dr pa ga pitaj ako možeš. Čitala sam o tom bromergonu kad sam ja bila u panici i vidjela sam da dosta pomaže tako da vjerujem da je i tebi popravio situaciju.  :Smile:

----------


## amy2004

> Ovako zvala Petrovu, neprekidan terapiju pijem ga i dalje. Morala sam ga izvaditit dva dana prije nego što mi dođe menga jer drugi dan tj .ovaj petak počinjem i ja sa pikanjem.Ja više nemam nikakvih nuspojava, moras se najesti onda popi tabletu.  a što se tiće spermiograma kupi dragom vitamine za muške tipa elelevit ta žene ili ako niste za tablete kupi mu matičnu mlječ , vi bar imate dolje super zrak i prirodu, hodajte, promjenite način prehrane više voć, povrća, žitarica...


Ma koristio je neke vitamine ali eto nisu pomogle,a sad ćemo vidjeti što će reći.Ma kuhala bi ja njemu ali nema ga cijeli tjedan,samo je vikendom kod kuće.Preko tjedna neredovita i nezdrava prehrana i uz to naravno cigarete.
A možda budu dobri za inseminaciju a ako ne probati ćemo nešto drugo,možda nađu neke kvalitetne  :Yes:

----------


## milasova8

Amy draga,moj dragi je pio svasta i svjezu maticnu mlijec i vitamine,sportas je,zdravo se hrani,ne pije,ne pusi..pa ni makac ka boljem sgrmu..tako da iz mog iskustva,vitamini i m.mlijec je bacanje novca...a za postupak je i jedan savrsen spermij dovoljan..

----------


## milasova8

Amy- koja mu je dijagnoza?

----------


## amy2004

> Amy- koja mu je dijagnoza?


Dijagnoza je Asthenozoopermia ; morfologija je 4% ; vitalnost 58%

----------


## snupi

To i nije tak loše. Milasova kako si ti, kako se osjecas?

----------


## sirena28

da, slažem se. Nije loše. MM ima morfologiju 2% pa su rekli "malo pomaknuti s-gram...."

----------


## Melem33

S tom dijagnozom sam ja prirodno zatrudnila.
Varirao je od normo- asteno.
Tako da to nije tako lose.
Da ne duljim, nisu svi uzroci loseg s-grama isti niti su isti lijekovi za sve djelotvorni.
Nece nista skoditi vitamini ili cink barem.

----------


## kik@

cure dal se hormoni FSA,LH,E2,PRC moraju vaditi u petrovoj ili se mogu i negdje drugdje
dobila sam kod njih u petrovoj termin tek 23.01

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče !

Opet ja ko padobabac, čitam i pratim vas ali ništa se ne događa kod mene pa ni ne tipkam.
Kik@ možeš vaditi na VV, ja došla i izvadila bez naručivanja, a prije toga sam obišla, petrovu, rebro  zvala vinogradsku i svugdje naručuju.

----------


## kik@

hvala mami znaci priznali su ti nalaz iako nije njihov

----------


## ježić

kik@, nije važno gdje ćeš vaditi hormone, priznaju sve nalaze. Osim za spermiogram, to priznaju samo rađeno u njihovom labu u Petrovoj.

----------


## Ftičica

dobro jutro svima,
bila sam jučer u petrovoj na kontroli sa CB, ali doktora Šimunića nije bilo, pa sam čekala da me netko primi 3 sata!!!!
došla sam na kraju kod doktorice Šprem koja je bila divna tih 5 minuta koliko sam s njom pričala..
moram napraviti HSG - rekla mi je da idem u Zabok, dala ime doktora i ja već zvala sad ujutro, ali do njega je teško doći, pa ako ću imati sreće hvatam ga u subotu ujutro...
dala nam raditi novi sg i to kod njih.. i za to se mora naručiti i termini puni do sredine prosinca, jučer bila..
pa to je sve sporo ko puž...  :Sad:  sad ću kopati malo po internetu za cijenu i mjesto za ići privatno HSG jer mi je gospođa u bolnici zabok rekla da doktora baš i nema u bolnici često..  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

> sad ću kopati malo po internetu za cijenu i mjesto za ići privatno HSG jer mi je gospođa u bolnici zabok rekla *da doktora baš i nema u bolnici često..*


 :Shock:

----------


## Kadauna

> dobro jutro svima,
> bila sam jučer u petrovoj na kontroli sa CB, ali doktora Šimunića nije bilo, pa sam čekala da me netko primi 3 sata!!!!
> došla sam na kraju kod doktorice Šprem koja je bila divna tih 5 minuta koliko sam s njom pričala..
> moram napraviti HSG - rekla mi je da idem u Zabok, dala ime doktora i ja već zvala sad ujutro, ali do njega je teško doći, pa ako ću imati sreće hvatam ga u subotu ujutro...
> dala nam raditi novi sg i to kod njih.. i za to se mora naručiti i termini puni do sredine prosinca, jučer bila..
> pa to je sve sporo ko puž...  sad ću kopati malo po internetu za cijenu i mjesto za ići privatno HSG jer mi je gospođa u bolnici zabok rekla da doktora baš i nema u bolnici često..



privatno HSG košta izm. 1500-2000 HRK, malo tko u ZG i radi rentgenski HSG  uglavnom svi rade ultrazvučni...... 

HSG je Zabok 01/2012 radio samo čini mi se srijedom i sestra je davala termin, ne liječnik!? Ja bih i dalje bila uporna i tražila termin, termin za HSG se čekao cca 3-4 tjedna, ali i ovisno o tvojoj menstruaciji jer se mora raditi u prvoj polovici ciklusa.

Provjeri i VŽ bolnicu i oni su radili rentgenski HSG, zovi bolnicu, traži ginekologiju, vjerujem da će te dalje uputiti.

----------


## kik@

*Ftičica-*znam sve i ja sam jucer bila narucena kod dr šimunica i cekala 3 i pol sata
da bi mi na kraju dr šprem rekla da ona nezna sta bi s menom jer nezna sta ce šimunic odluciti
tako da sam eto i ja obavila veliko NIŠTA

----------


## Kadauna

a Šimunića jučer nije bilo cijeli dan? Bolestan? Jesu Vam rekli kad da opet dođete?

----------


## kik@

ne rekla mi je da dodem 8dc kod šimunica ujutro prije sedam na uzv

----------


## snupi

Provjeri i VŽ bolnicu i oni su radili rentgenski HSG, zovi bolnicu, traži ginekologiju, vjerujem da će te dalje uputiti.   Ja sam radila rengenski mogu pitati ako treba? Ako budeš išla u  Vž, trebaš tražiti doktoricu za uputnicu  za bolnicu. Moraš doći zadnje do  pola 8 ujutro i onda te smjeste na 4 kat i čekaš dok ne oslobode  rentgen. Prije postupka ti sestra da kokotel analgetika u ruku i onda te fura u kolicima u drugu zgradu.

----------


## snupi

Glavna sestra
Nada Jalšić, bacc.med.techn.
Tel:
E-mail: 	042 393 100

----------


## snupi

Ako budes trebala kakvu pomoc slobodno se javi pp

----------


## amy2004

Da li mi može netko objasniti da li smeta ako je anti-TG povišen?

----------


## Kadauna

trebalo bi ti uvesti euthyrox, ali to se dogovori s liječnikom, čak i MPO stručnjakom koji se kuži u endokrinologiju, mnogi to zanemaruju. toplo preporučam dr. Radončića, privatnik u ZG, ali svakako javi svom MPO liječniku. ti s povišenim antitijelima štitnjače imaš gotovo sigurno hashimoto.

i jednom povišeno = uvijek povišeno.. to ti se neće vratiti u normalu.

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje,ja se pozurila i izvadila betu danas na 9dnt i pozitivna je- 167,80!!!! Izgleda da sam trudna :Smile: 
Uzbudeni smo jaaako jaako..
U petak ponavljam,nadam se lijepom duplanji..

----------


## Mary123

> Drage moje,ja se pozurila i izvadila betu danas na 9dnt i pozitivna je- 167,80!!!! Izgleda da sam trudna
> Uzbudeni smo jaaako jaako..
> U petak ponavljam,nadam se lijepom duplanji..


Draga to je super vijest....tako sam sretna zbog tebe...i ja se nadam duplanju...odlično...javiiiii
Nije me bilo dugo...ali redovito vas čitam...puno sreće svima..u čekanju,iščekivanju koje čega....

----------


## amy2004

> Drage moje,ja se pozurila i izvadila betu danas na 9dnt i pozitivna je- 167,80!!!! Izgleda da sam trudna
> Uzbudeni smo jaaako jaako..
> U petak ponavljam,nadam se lijepom duplanji..


 :Very Happy:  super ..... neka bude dupla ..... sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ftičica

da, jučer je bila koma u Petrovoj...
ne znam jel bolestan, samo su rekli da ga nema...
kad sam došla prvo mi je bilo pakleno vruće jer sam bila nervozna, a nakon tri sata čekanja sam se smrzavala pored radijatora... i svima koje smo čekale je bio isti izraz lica... :Sad: 
dakle, trenutno sam jako uzbuđena jer sam dobila bolnicu u Sisku i rekli su mi da odmah sa ovom menstruacijom - koja bi trebala doći za par dana nazovem na prvi dan i da mi budu rekli točno koji dan da dođem  :Smile:  smiješna sam sama sebi ,da nešto čega se bojim me trenutno veseli jer konačno znam da ne bum čekala nekoliko mjeseci... je, u Zaboku je i meni rečeno da je tamo srijedom, no gospođa koja se javila rekla je da je samo tamo na vizitama i to eventulano, pa još da čekam da bude vremena i mjesta, gubim još vremena, nisam ni sam početku kak spada... *Snupi*, hvala na info za VŽ, budem zvala i njih sutra ujutro da vidim kaj mi budu rekli..

----------


## Kadauna

U Sisku opet rade HSG, nisu radili 12/2011.............

----------


## snupi

I ako budeš išla u vž razmišljam koga da ti predložim nekoga tko ima nježnu ruku, hmm, sjetit ću se pa ti javim.  Milasova lijepe vijesti ali se nebudem ništa prerano veselila, takva sam ja pušem i na hladno ali šaljem je hug jer mi je drago zbog tebe , znam koliko si bila zabrinuta zbog svega.

----------


## Melem33

> Drage moje,ja se pozurila i izvadila betu danas na 9dnt i pozitivna je- 167,80!!!! Izgleda da sam trudna
> Uzbudeni smo jaaako jaako..
> U petak ponavljam,nadam se lijepom duplanji..


Ne samo da izgleda, vec jesi.
Lijepa beta za 9ti dan, cestitam.

----------


## Melem33

> Da li mi može netko objasniti da li smeta ako je anti-TG povišen?


Jos bolje  je malo niz ulicu, poliklinika leptir, endokrinolog, koji ti za tu dijagnozu mora naravno i provjeriti stitnjacu uzv-om.
Preporucam ti dr.Škaro, on je strucnjak endokrinologije.
U svakom slucaju to obavezno rjesi.

----------


## snupi

Melem da li i nju preporučuješ i meni vezano za moj problem povišeni prolaktin i tu i tamo što znaju varirati hormoni. Da li se kod nje može na uputnicu i kolok se se čeka za konzulatacije i pregled. Ja sam mislila ici u Neuron i platiti mr da se vidi kaj je zapravo sa mnom.

----------


## snupi

*Znam da sam dosadna sa svojim pitanjima* , ali vi naprama doktorima odgovarate na sva pitanja i  vecinom ste sve dobro informirane.

----------


## Melem33

> Melem da li i nju preporučuješ i meni vezano za moj problem povišeni prolaktin i tu i tamo što znaju varirati hormoni. Da li se kod nje može na uputnicu i kolok se se čeka za konzulatacije i pregled. Ja sam mislila ici u Neuron i platiti mr da se vidi kaj je zapravo sa mnom.


Privatnici, ne ide na uputnicu  :Sad: .
On je bas za stitnjacu, tko je za ostalo ne znam, ali su strucni i brzi, ali nema preko HZZO.
Za prolaktin MPO strucnjak, u svakom slucaju moras provjeriti zasto ti tako varira.
Za prolaktin to i nije neko cudo, s obzirom da ovisi o stresu.
Imas svog MPO doka?

----------


## snupi

Imam Mihajla Strelca

----------


## snupi

i ako bude sve išlo po ps u petak i ja ponovno počinjem sa pikanjem, nadam se da je terapija dobro pogođena, ali muči me taj moj  prolaktin , pijem i dalje bromergon i iza vrijeme stimulacije.

----------


## Melem33

Pit ces ga i dalje,nek te ne muci uz njega.
Tako ti ja i euthyrox se druzimo, prije i sada u T.
Strelac je ok, pitas ga sve, samo direktno, bez svojih pretpostavki, bez obzira koliko si upucena.

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče !

Vidim lijepe vijesti , Milasova čestitam !

Amy ja isto imam povišena antitjela, i imam hashimoto, ali su mi hormoni ok. I baila sam i kod Škare u Leptiru i u Vinogradskoj i oboje su mi rekli dok su hormoni u granicama netreba ništa uzimat, jer za antitjela nema lijeka, jedino treba redovito kontrolirat hormone. I rekla sam joj da idem u postupak , i dr je rekla da ako ostanem trudno odmah provjerit hormone.
I Strelec nije ništa rekao za antitjela .

----------


## amy2004

Meni su svi ostali hormoni uredu,samo mi je prolaktin bio povišen i za to koristim bromergon pa idem opet drugi tjedan vaditi.
Malo me je strah oko toga svega i milijun pitanja mi se vrti po glavi

----------


## ježić

snupi, odi kod Radončića, nećeš pogriješiti.

----------


## snupi

Kojega Erdena u Vili? ili?Amy kak tak brzo vadiš stanje?

----------


## amy2004

A počela sam ga piti 22.10 i rekao mi dr da 10-15.11 idem opet vaditi da vidim koliko se smanjilo

----------


## sirena28

> U Sisku opet rade HSG, nisu radili 12/2011.............


U Sisku 100% rade HSG, ja sam ga radila u veljači 2012.

----------


## Melem33

> snupi, odi kod Radončića, nećeš pogriješiti.


Sad samo informacije radi, jel on i endokrinolog?
Iskreno ne znam, zeljela bi znati, jer cu biti dodatno ljuta na njega, jer za 450kn mi nije mogao reci da mi muz ima povisene eritrocite i da trebam pogledati da li imam upalu i na moj nalaz povisen TSH mi je rekao to snizite.Nista kako, vec me posalo endokrinologu.
Samo mi je rekao da sto ja zelim da idem doma raditi djecu.

----------


## libicaa

Milasova presavršena beta za 9dnt  :Very Happy:  čekamo sutra lijep duplanje  :Smile: 

tebi je to bio prvi ivf? jel u Petrovoj? Nisam baš upućena pa ako mi možeš reći kod kojeg si doktora i koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## ljube

milasova, čestitam na beti i neka se lijepo podupla  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Sad samo informacije radi, jel on i endokrinolog?
> Iskreno ne znam, zeljela bi znati, jer cu biti dodatno ljuta na njega, jer za 450kn mi nije mogao reci da mi muz ima povisene eritrocite i da trebam pogledati da li imam upalu i na moj nalaz povisen TSH mi je rekao to snizite.Nista kako, vec me posalo endokrinologu.
> Samo mi je rekao da sto ja zelim da idem doma raditi djecu.


Subspecijalizacija humane reprodukcije obuhvaca i ginekolosku endokrinologiju i cesto je za manje devijacije hormona  vezane uz neplodnost bolje posjetiti mpo dr nego klasicnog endokrinologa jer prvi gledaju cjelokupnu sliku sa aspekta planirane trudnoce, a endokrinolozi sa aspekta ukupnog zdravlja (pa cesto zanemare npr. povisen tsh a koji je u granicama ref. vr.).
Ne zelim biti zlocesta, ali na kraju ispada da nije pogrijesio, snizila si ga i zanijela  :Smile: 
Tesko je suditi o kompetenciji dr samo na temelju konzultacija. Mozda vas je samo dozivio kao laksi slucaj pa je tako i rekao.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala cure :Smile: 

Sve pise u potpisu,1.ICSI u Petrovoj i imamo oligoteratozospermiu..imamo 9 mil.spermija i od toga 2% morf.ispravnih..
Kod mene sve ok..
Izgleda da je uspjelo iz prve..strah je prisutan,naravno ali smo jako sretni..
prof.R je vodio postupak

----------


## snupi

Bareki jedno pitanje od kad se vodi prvi dan ciklusa u Petrovoj? Ja sam imala smeđi iscjedak danas a dnas krvarim da li mi je jučer prvi dan ili danas?

----------


## snupi

Milasova još jednom  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## libicaa

vidjela sam kasnije potpis  :Smile:   lijepo je čuti da je nekome uspjelo iz prve...  :Smile:  nadam se istom scenariju

----------


## snupi

ispravak smeđi iscjedak jučer a pravo krvarenje od danas.

----------


## Melem33

> Subspecijalizacija humane reprodukcije obuhvaca i ginekolosku endokrinologiju i cesto je za manje devijacije hormona  vezane uz neplodnost bolje posjetiti mpo dr nego klasicnog endokrinologa jer prvi gledaju cjelokupnu sliku sa aspekta planirane trudnoce, a endokrinolozi sa aspekta ukupnog zdravlja (pa cesto zanemare npr. povisen tsh a koji je u granicama ref. vr.).
> Ne zelim biti zlocesta, ali na kraju ispada da nije pogrijesio, snizila si ga i zanijela 
> Tesko je suditi o kompetenciji dr samo na temelju konzultacija. Mozda vas je samo dozivio kao laksi slucaj pa je tako i rekao.


Pogrijesio je, nije bas bilo tako jednostavno.Ja sam svom endokrinologu rekla da idem za mpo, on se tako postavio, otklonio je sumnju na hashimoto, pregledao me ultrazvukom i radio prema onome sto mu je napio moj mpo-vac.
Da je bilo po Erdenu ne bi bila T.
Prelako nas okarakterizirao kao lake.
Bio neugodan i bahat, a neke stvari su se poslozile, kada je netko drugi otkrio problem u mm s-gramu, koji nije bas bio tako vidljiv jer je bio tad normo, znaci trebalo se procitati cijeli nalaz i koji se pogorsao, a da smo to pustili ne bi ni skuzili.
Da je neki dok u bolnici s losim danom ajde, ali za 450kn casha, mogao se malo potruditi.
Mozda objasniti sto me ceka ili bilo sto, a ne odite radit djecu doma.
Meni je on na vrhu black liste, ali isto tako nekome je na vrhu super liste i to je meni normalno i ok.
U svakom slucaju kada sam izasla iz Vilija, nisam se jadnije osjecala, na rubu suza i jadna, me radi dijagnoze, vec radi nacina na koji me tretirao.
Zamalo da sam odustala od svega, da me frendica nije nagovorila da pokusam kod jos jednog.

----------


## frka

melem, ne želim biti ničiji branitelj, zbilja, ali ne kužim što ti je to točno dr.R krivo rekao  :Unsure:  imala si povišen TSH i rekao je da ga treba sniziti... gdje je tu problem? je li ti napisao takvu preporuku? mužev nalaz je bio normozoo koliko sam skužila. ne razumijem se u detalje, ali ne vidim ni tu problem - normo je normo, tj. oplodni materijal je u redu...

mislim da većina ljudi ipak više problema ima s pronalaženjem endokrinologa koji imaju sluha i za MPO i kojima TSH unutar referentnih vrijednosti nije uvijek uredan nalaz. 

(a od mase, mase ljudi koje znam a da idu R nikada, ali baš nikada nisam čula da je prema nekome bio bahat i bezobrazan. nadam se da mu je samo bio jako loš dan.)

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,racunaj danas kao 1dc..

----------


## Melem33

Nije me uputio, izbacio me van maltene ,a kod njega sam bila prvo.
Tuka nad tukama, pojma o pojmu nisam imala, trazila sam neko objasnjenje, smjernice.
Ja nisam bas lagan slucaj, 35g.,nikad trudna,operiran miom,pronadjena endometrioza, povisen TSH.
To je bilo sto sam imala...
Mm je imao enterokok, sto je bilo vidljivo u nalazu eritrocita u normozoo...da ima upalu.
Nakon toga se spustilo pod utjecajem isto na asteno...nismo znali, nismo lijecili, R. nije vidio..povisene leukocite.
Znaci nije ga procitao.
Imala sam spontani.Bila sam prosle godine kod njega, a zatrudnila ove u srpnju...izmedju je ivf.
Znaci nije bilo ciri-biri i ja zatrudnila.

Ponavljam nekome super, meni je los i cula sam od vise cura da zna biti arogantan, ali mene takve stvari inace ne diraju, ukoliko obavi sve  kako spada.
Inace, kod njega sam dosla po preporuci uvazenog biologa, koji mi je rekao sniziti isto, znaci znala sam sto trebam,
Pa sam izabrala MPO strucnjaka ispred endokrinologa, da mi objasni kako i zasto.
Koja greska, po mene i mm.

----------


## snupi

Melem  žao mi je da si imala tako neugodno iskustvo, ja nikad nisam bila kod njega. Milasova hvala na informaciji, cijelo jutro pokušavam dobiti Petrovu ali se nitko ne javlja na telefon. Znaci onda po tome sutra počinjem sa pikanjem.

----------


## Mary123

> Melem  žao mi je da si imala tako neugodno iskustvo, ja nikad nisam bila kod njega. Milasova hvala na informaciji, cijelo jutro pokušavam dobiti Petrovu ali se nitko ne javlja na telefon. Znaci onda po tome sutra počinjem sa pikanjem.


Draga računaj kao danas da ti je prvi dan....znači sutra počinješ sa pikanjem...sretnoooo...inače i mora početi ići prava m i to ju moraš dobiti do 17 h da bi računala kao prvi dan...

----------


## snupi

Hvala jer me zbunilo jer dok sam isla u Mb onda sam pocinjala sa 7 danom i imala dugi protokol.

----------


## Ftičica

dobro jutro svima,
bez obzira kaj ne komentiram puno vaše postove, samo da znate da čitam i da svima držim najveće fige na svijetu!!!!!  :Smile: 
znam da ima puno tema otvorenih, ali ja se nekako držim ove svoje prve Petrove, pa bum samo rekla da sam dobila termin u sisku 14.11. i da bum tamo i otišla jer mi se ne da čekati još i zvati dalje jer ovih tjedan dana bum na iglama, a kamoli da mi netko kaže tek za mjesec dana.. i samo ću pitati, ako netko možda zna nekoga ko je bio u Sk na hsg - jer se dobije neki anestetik ili slično?  :Smile: 
gospođa koja me naručila je bila vrlo diplomatska i rekla " bu te vidli s doktorom"!!

----------


## snupi

Necu te plašiti ali ja  sam išla bila sam pripremljena na sve i svašta. Na kraju me upoće nije boljelo jedino mi je bilo muka od kontrasra.Traži analgetika ako nisi tolerant na bol, ne samo radi boli nego ako ti su  zastopani jajovodi da ne ne bude boljelo, ako ides na rengenski, sa njim se navodno vide sve anomalije, jedino kaj ne ležiš na ginekološkom stolu već na stolu za retgen, pa ti govore sad se okrenite na ljevu pa na desnu stranu- tak je bilo meni. Ftičica sretno da prođe što bezbolnije.

----------


## pilek

čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-d

----------


## pilek

čestitam  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje :Smile: 
Beta se krasno uduplala, 11dnt je 450!!
Koje olaksanje..

Snupi,sretno s pikanjem :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Hvala draga, drago mi je da ti je uspjelo  iz prve!! :Smile:  Nadam se da i to mene čeka.

----------


## Inesz

bravo milasova!  :Smile:

----------


## sven&iva

Cure treba treba mi pomoc
 Veceras ili sutra bi trebala dobiti mens. te se moram naruciti za laparo kod dr.Streleca. Dali znate jel ima tamo netko dezuran da se uspijem naruciti? Strah me je da nitko ne radi vikendom.
Hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## snupi

Hm mislim  da se naručuje  samo preko tjedna,  tak je bilo dok sam ja išla na laparo.A koji dan ciklusa su ti rekli da bi radili laparo? Probaj nazvati ali zovi rano ujutro.

----------


## snupi

Radno vrijeme: pon.-pet. 8 - 16h -Odjel za endoskopsku kirurgiju
Narudžbe na telefon: +385 (0)1 4604-723

----------


## sven&iva

Rekli su mi da 1dc nazovem i narucim se! Bila bi tuzna da preskocim ovaj ciklus jer cekam vec dugo da se nekaj pokrene. A i nalazi navodno vrijede mj.dana

----------


## snupi

I Strelca je jako teško dobiti za laparo, želim ti puno sreće jer postoji mogučnost da ti ponude Čorića, Zorića ili Kalafatića.

----------


## snupi

A anesteziologa si rješila?

----------


## sven&iva

> Radno vrijeme: pon.-pet. 8 - 16h -Odjel za endoskopsku kirurgiju
> Narudžbe na telefon: +385 (0)1 4604-723


Hvala ti puno

----------


## snupi

koliko su ti stari nalazi, jedino  što sam  vadila  dva put su bile krvne pretrage, one vrijede 3 mjeseca jer su me selile iz mjeseca u mjeseca . Jer kad sam ja trebala biti na redu su im riknuli laparoskopi.

----------


## sven&iva

> A anesteziologa si rješila?


nisam jer se za to ne narucuje pa sam mislila ici anes. slijedeci tjedan

----------


## snupi

To je broj za sve naruđžbe ali reci da ideš na laparo kod dr Strelca.

----------


## sven&iva

> koliko su ti stari nalazi, jedino  što sam  vadila  dva put su bile krvne pretrage, one vrijede 3 mjeseca jer su me selile iz mjeseca u mjeseca . Jer kad sam ja trebala biti na redu su im riknuli laparoskopi.


Nalazi su mi od 19.10. I svi su ok

----------


## snupi

Obavi sve i onda anesteziologa kod njih, morala budes doci u 8 ujutro javis se na šalter sa papirima i onda ideš tamo di je anesteziolog i pripremi se na čekanje do pola 10 , dok ne prođu vizite. Dok ga čekaš tamo imaš jednu listu za popuniti vezano da li si bila  kakvih operacijama, da li alergična na kakav lijek, da li piješ,pušiš , koliko imaš kg.... i onda te pozovu i još si onda on sve prepiše i javiš se natrag sestri koja ti veli kad si na redu za laparo

----------


## sven&iva

Snupi veliko ti hvala za info  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

I želim ti puno sreće i naoružaj se sa strpljenjem!! :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Evo,nakon kratkog krvarenja u petak,danasnja beta na 14dnt je 1697!!  :Smile: 
Snupi,zelim ti isto sto i sebi..
Naravno,kao o svima ostalima u postupku

----------


## snupi

Predpostavljam da je to bilo samo implatacijsko, hvala draga a tebi super nastavak ovog divnog početka.

----------


## snupi

Milasova oprosti ne  čitam baš sve postove koju si imala terapiju?

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,samo pitaj :Smile: 

Gonali- 4dc , 3 komada
               5-10dc , 2 kom
Ceteotide 8-10 dc po jednu

I stoperica,Ovitrelle  11dc

I bingo!!!

----------


## Mary123

> Evo,nakon kratkog krvarenja u petak,danasnja beta na 14dnt je 1697!! 
> Snupi,zelim ti isto sto i sebi..
> Naravno,kao o svima ostalima u postupku


Draga čestitam 100 putaaaaaa...... :Smile: 
Ja jedva čekam siječanj.....sretno i čekamo prvi UZV.....kissy

----------


## snupi

Mary123 i ja tebi želim da ti što prije  prvi mjesec i velika pusa!!

----------


## snupi

dođe- sorri hormoni me peru

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123 i ja tebi želim da ti što prije  prvi mjesec i velika pusa!!


Hvala...ma ide brzo vrijeme..evo još mjesec pa po lijekove....u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## snupi

Počela sam se pikati u petak,  imam za sad samo menopur . Startala sam sa 2. danom ciklusa :2,3,4. dan-  5 prašaka i dva otapala, 5,6,7 dan 3 praška i jedno otapalo- u četvrtak uvz pa budemo čuli kaj dalje. Uz sve to i pijem bromergon

----------


## Mary123

> Počela sam se pikati u petak,  imam za sad samo menopur . Startala sam sa 2. danom ciklusa :2,3,4. dan-  5 prašaka i dva otapala, 5,6,7 dan 3 praška i jedno otapalo- u četvrtak uvz pa budemo čuli kaj dalje. Uz sve to i pijem bromergon


Ja sam imala gonale...sve zajedno u prvom postupku 22 gonala...tak  da nemam uopće pojma o ostalim terapijama..kao sada i tvojoj...sretnoooo..čekamo zajedno s tobom prvu folikometriju...kod kojeg si doktora?

----------


## snupi

Arkanđela Mihajla :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Da,jos malo ces i ti, Mary, docekati svoj dobitni postupak..

Snupi,da bude puuno folikulica u cetvrtak :Smile: 


Hvala na cestitkama- jos nisam svjesna

----------


## prava ovčica

*Melem33* vratila si mi nadu da je to moguće i doma obaviti  :Very Happy: 
Dugo ovdje nismo imali prirodnu trudnoću, baš mi je drago zbog tebe!
*Milasova*, nema šale, ha? Odprve!  :Smile:  
Objema želim mirnu trudnoću i zdrave bebache!

----------


## sirena28

> dobro jutro svima,
> bez obzira kaj ne komentiram puno vaše postove, samo da znate da čitam i da svima držim najveće fige na svijetu!!!!! 
> znam da ima puno tema otvorenih, ali ja se nekako držim ove svoje prve Petrove, pa bum samo rekla da sam dobila termin u sisku 14.11. i da bum tamo i otišla jer mi se ne da čekati još i zvati dalje jer ovih tjedan dana bum na iglama, a kamoli da mi netko kaže tek za mjesec dana.. i samo ću pitati, ako netko možda zna nekoga ko je bio u Sk na hsg - jer se dobije neki anestetik ili slično? 
> gospođa koja me naručila je bila vrlo diplomatska i rekla " bu te vidli s doktorom"!!


Ja sam išla na hsg u Sisačkoj bolnici i radio mi ga je dr. Rebić. Osoblje je jako ljubazno, sestre su super. Jedino kaj je malo, ajmo reći, smješno, na koji način je organizirana sama pretraga. Naime, u zgradi ginekologije ti sve naprave (dakle pripreme ti sve, sondu provuku i to) i onda te tako s tom instalacijom "dole" stave na pokretni krevet, prekriju te dekicom i furaju u drugu zgradu (zgradu radiologije) gdje te slikaju. Doktor cijelo vrijeme ide s tobom. U svakom slučaju bude brzo gotovo. Prije same pretrage dobiješ inekciju voltarena, a ja sam si i doma popila 1 voltaren. Sretno sutra!!

----------


## snupi

Sirena slično je i u vžu samo te voze u kolicima, nadam se da nije jako boljelo? Stigao moj AMH nalaz stanje je 8,8 a parametri su od 0- 75,7.

----------


## sirena28

> Sirena slično je i u vžu samo te voze u kolicima, nadam se da nije jako boljelo? Stigao moj AMH nalaz stanje je 8,8 a parametri su od 0- 75,7.


  :Smile:  ne mogu reći baš da je bilo bezbolno, ali brzo je bilo gotovo, tako da je brzo i zaboravljeno... a i bilo je davno (u veljači 2012)...

----------


## snupi

Iskreno što više kopam po sebi. idem na pretrage koje se "pošaljem sama" tipa vađenja hormona , ne znam šta reči, nego zašto me nitko prije nije poslao, zašto mi nikad nije  dao nikad nikakav odgovor i rekao sve je u redu sa vama a očito nije. Nadam se se samo da je sad terapija dobro pogođena i da  budem bar  imala   dobar broj folikula   i nešto što se bude dalo zamrznuti,  jer ovo već graniči sa zonom sumraka. Da li cjelo vrijeme idem krivim lječnicima, ne znam,pozitivna sam ako i uvijek i znam da bude sve ok u četvrtak . Sve što se dogđa se sa razlogom zato drage moje, ako vas muče nedoumice intuicija slične mojima  slušajte ju i tražite što više savjeta, kao što je i *MOe*  rekla. Valjda če  te nači lječnika koji će postaviti vašu pravu dijagnozu.

----------


## Mary123

> Da,jos malo ces i ti, Mary, docekati svoj dobitni postupak..
> 
> Snupi,da bude puuno folikulica u cetvrtak
> 
> 
> Hvala na cestitkama- jos nisam svjesna


Ja se nadam da će biti to uskoro...tj....ovaj u siječnju da će biti dobitan... :Smile: živim u nadi...heheheh..
Ti mi se čuvaj draga...čekamo prvi uzv....

----------


## Runa

*snupi*, totalno te kužim ovo u vezi samodijagnosticiranja i samoupućivanja. A što ćeš, moraš si sama pomoći kad oni koji trebaju zahire. dakle, uzv u četvrtak. bit će super!  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

i hope so i jedva čekam. pozitiva do neba nema druge!!!

----------


## loorna31

> dobro jutro svima,
> bila sam jučer u petrovoj na kontroli sa CB, ali doktora Šimunića nije bilo, pa sam čekala da me netko primi 3 sata!!!!
> došla sam na kraju kod doktorice Šprem koja je bila divna tih 5 minuta koliko sam s njom pričala..
> moram napraviti HSG - rekla mi je da idem u Zabok, dala ime doktora i ja već zvala sad ujutro, ali do njega je teško doći, pa ako ću imati sreće hvatam ga u subotu ujutro...
> dala nam raditi novi sg i to kod njih.. i za to se mora naručiti i termini puni do sredine prosinca, jučer bila..
> pa to je sve sporo ko puž...  sad ću kopati malo po internetu za cijenu i mjesto za ići privatno HSG jer mi je gospođa u bolnici zabok rekla da doktora baš i nema u bolnici često..


sorry što upadam ovako nenadano ali ja sam otišla sa povijesti bolesti u laboratorij u petrovoj na kojem piše napraviti spermiogram i ona mi je odmah dala termin u četvrtak a bila sam u ponedjeljak na konzultacijama. tako da probaj tako otići tamo sa tim poviješću bolesti i reći im da su doktori rekli da to obaviš najkasnije za tjedan dana. laži malo. ja sam isto rekla da mora biti do petka gotov.  :Smile:

----------


## loorna31

> Curke spremam se na aih u prirodnom ciklusu sljedeći tjedan. Svi se čudom čude kako to da idem i u startu mi ne daju nikakve šanse.
> A ja idem jer čekam termin krajem 11.za ljekove pa da pokušamo ovako, mislim da ništa ne gubim.
> Jel to stvarno toliko beznadno?


draga mislim da si i ti kao i ja kod prof. kasuma i od srca ti želim da ti uspije odmah iz prve bez ikakvih ljekova. nemoj slušati druge što govore već slušaj svoje srce i svoj instinkt. puno sreće ti želim.

----------


## bubaba

Curke moje, trebam malu pomoć. Naime u srpnju ove godine sam radila prvu inseminaciju u Petrovoj i tada sam dostavila sve papire koji su bili potrebni. Kopirala ih i dala sestri. Inseminacija nije bila uspješna. Iza toga sam napravila još dvije u Splitu privatno, također negativne. Doktori se slažu da bi trebala ići na IVF. Imam termin u veljači 2013.g. Sad me samo zanima kako dalje. Kad se trebam javiti u Petrovu? Koji je postupak? Ništa nemam pojma i cijela sam izgubljena. Nadam se da Vas ne pilam, ali ako mi VI ne pomognete, ne znam što da radim. Hvala Vam.

----------


## bubaba

Milasova8 čestitam ti i sretna sam radi tebe

----------


## milasova8

Bubaba,hvala na cestitkama :Smile: 

Evo ocako,najbolje ti je da ih nazoves u sijecnju i da ti kazu koji dan da dodes po lijekove..
Tako sam ti ja,bila narucena u listopadu a u rujnu pokupilaa lihekove.
Kada dodes po lijekove tvoj dr.ce ti objasniti kad pocinjes s pikanjem i u kojoj dozi..
i reci ce ti ako eventualno trebas koji hormon izvadit prije stimulacije..
Uglavnom,nista nije komplicirano i bit ce sve ok :Smile: 

Pisem s moba,pa mi je malo nezgodno

----------


## bubaba

Milasova8 bez obzira pisala ti s mobitela ili ne, uvijek si divna i spremna pomoći..evo mi suze pošle..hvala ti..čuvaj se

----------


## milasova8

Zato smo tu :Smile:

----------


## snupi

bareki  eto vratila se, nisu mi rekli stanje, rekli da je sve ok i da se vidimo na uzvu natrag u subotu, nisam dobila nikakav drugi lijek nego još danas i sutra po 3 menopura.

----------


## snupi

Nadam se da je sve ok bila sam gotova za 5 minuta, nitko me nije tražio nikakve nalaze  hormona, valjda to mora biti tako.

----------


## snupi

i još jedno pitanje da li je netko imao za terapiju samo menopur?

----------


## libicaa

Cure na koliko imamo pravo postupaka... znam da je 6, od toga barem 2 prirodna.... ali da li možemo u više prirodnih... tj. ako ispucamo tih 6 da li i dalje možemo u prirodne postupke?

Joj ja još nisam ni krenula s 1 IVF, a već se raspitujem za 7 IVF...

----------


## Mary123

> Curke moje, trebam malu pomoć. Naime u srpnju ove godine sam radila prvu inseminaciju u Petrovoj i tada sam dostavila sve papire koji su bili potrebni. Kopirala ih i dala sestri. Inseminacija nije bila uspješna. Iza toga sam napravila još dvije u Splitu privatno, također negativne. Doktori se slažu da bi trebala ići na IVF. Imam termin u veljači 2013.g. Sad me samo zanima kako dalje. Kad se trebam javiti u Petrovu? Koji je postupak? Ništa nemam pojma i cijela sam izgubljena. Nadam se da Vas ne pilam, ali ako mi VI ne pomognete, ne znam što da radim. Hvala Vam.


Draga nazovi ti odma petrovu,sestru Ivu i reci joj da imaš termin za IVF ali da nemaš napisano kada da dođeš po lijekove...ići ćeš u prvom mjesecu sigurno po lijekove a ja da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi nazvala odmah...Nisam bila nikad u takvoj stuaciji pa neznam šta i kako..ja sam odma htjela dobiti datum za lijekove i mjesec za IVF...

----------


## bubaba

> Draga nazovi ti odma petrovu,sestru Ivu i reci joj da imaš termin za IVF ali da nemaš napisano kada da dođeš po lijekove...ići ćeš u prvom mjesecu sigurno po lijekove a ja da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi nazvala odmah...Nisam bila nikad u takvoj stuaciji pa neznam šta i kako..ja sam odma htjela dobiti datum za lijekove i mjesec za IVF...


Mary123 poslušala sam te i nazvala petrovu. Sestra mi je rekla da nazovem u 12. mjesecu i da će mi onda reći kad da dođem u siječnju po lijekove...hvala ti.

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,ja kad sam isla na folikulometrije uvijek sam pitala koliko ih je. Nece ti oni nista reci dok ih sama ne pitas..
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> i još jedno pitanje da li je netko imao za terapiju samo menopur?


*snupi*,ja sam imala stimulaciju samo s menopurima,i štoperica ovitrele na kraju.što te brine?

----------


## strategija

Libicaa preko HZZOa imaš pravo na 6 postupaka a od toga bar 2 prirodna. Znači 4 stimulirana ili možeš svih 6 prirodnjaka iskoristiti ali kad to ispucaš nemaš više pravo na plačene postupke. Nemoj sad misliti o tome, neka bude prvi uspješan!

----------


## Runa

> Nadam se da je sve ok bila sam gotova za 5 minuta, nitko me nije tražio nikakve nalaze  hormona, valjda to mora biti tako.


ma sve je ok!  :Yes:

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123 poslušala sam te i nazvala petrovu. Sestra mi je rekla da nazovem u 12. mjesecu i da će mi onda reći kad da dođem u siječnju po lijekove...hvala ti.


Eto vidiš draga.boljeodma nazvati..ništa te ne košta...bar sada znaš na čemu si...si vadila sve nalaze...hormone,papu,bris,ono za HIV.....

----------


## Mary123

> Snupi,ja kad sam isla na folikulometrije uvijek sam pitala koliko ih je. Nece ti oni nista reci dok ih sama ne pitas..
> Sretno


Meni isto na prvom uzv nisu ništa rekli,ali na svakom sljedećem jesu..još se doktor šalio koliko folikula imam....kao na prvom uzv bio samo jedan a na kraju 8...Ali sam ja svaki put htjela stat sastrane pa sama vidjeti šta je doktor napisao...koliko ih ima na kojem jajniku....

----------


## snupi

čudno mi je da sam na jednom lijeku . lani ih je bilo 3. A i čudno mi je to jer ništa nije rekao dok sam bila u Mb vlaislavljević sa svakim uvzom rekao stanje.I ja vjerujem da je ok, valjda bi rekao da nešto ne valja.Hvala curke valjda je " jedva čekao da ode doma jer je navodno jučer bio dežuran". Bila je neka malda doktorica sa njim, jedino kaj sam stigla pitati da li pijem i dalje bromergone, već je bilo sljedeća i vidimo se u subotu i  da li imam dosta ljekova do subote.

----------


## Sneki41

Milasova8, danas je 16-ti... UZV? Brzo nam javi...  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Milasova se javila na odbrojavanju...
imaju 2 gv  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Draga, da ti i ovdje na našem petrofskom pdf-u zavibram za dva mala srčeka za tjedan dana :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Da imamo 2 GV :Smile: 

Iskreno,strah me je..ali nadam se najboljem i urednoj trudnoci..

----------


## Melem33

> čudno mi je da sam na jednom lijeku . lani ih je bilo 3. A i čudno mi je to jer ništa nije rekao dok sam bila u Mb vlaislavljević sa svakim uvzom rekao stanje.I ja vjerujem da je ok, valjda bi rekao da nešto ne valja.Hvala curke valjda je " jedva čekao da ode doma jer je navodno jučer bio dežuran". Bila je neka malda doktorica sa njim, jedino kaj sam stigla pitati da li pijem i dalje bromergone, već je bilo sljedeća i vidimo se u subotu i  da li imam dosta ljekova do subote.


snupi, koji je to dok?

----------


## žužy

*snupi*,ti si kod strelca?
dok sam išla zadnji put na ultr. prije punkcije u rujnu,bila je neka doktorica s njim,pretpostavila sam da se uči,govoril joj je kak da stavi...
a takav je on,sve lijepo objasni kaj te zanima,al moraš pitat kaj te zanima..i nije nekaj pričljiv ovak sam od sebe,ni meni nije govoril broj folikula,mjere endom.,pročitala sam si na košuljici dok sam nosila sestri ireni.
a za stimulaciju...neznam kaj bi ti rekla,to što se odlučil samo za menopur nije ništa loše(ja sam eto dobila 5 js,meni je to bilo super za tak kratki protokol,al ok ne reagiramo sve isto),i držim fige da sutra saznaš nešto više.pitaj koliko ih je,kaj misli kak reagiraš.ah,ja sam se uglavnom smrzla tam na stolu i kak ti veliš,sve to ide jako brzo i ne snajdeš se.a i dok sam jednog dr na fm pitala ima li pomaka,održal mi je ne baš ugodnog govora o tome kaj je to "pomak"

----------


## snupi

Arkanđeo Mihael(M.S)

----------


## snupi

ma vjerujem da je sve ok,pitat  ću sutra  sve, tko god da bio dežuran. :Smile:

----------


## snupi

bareki- 8 komada koje su velike ima i još i par malih, danas u 10 štoperica, u ponedjeljak aspiracija. bila neka plava jako draga doktorica

----------


## milasova8

Snupi- lijepa brojka :Smile: 
Sretno na punkciji!!

----------


## snupi

pitanje, što si sve trebam uzeti na aspiraciju?

----------


## snupi

Milasova  hvala!

----------


## ježić

> pitanje, što si sve trebam uzeti na aspiraciju?


Spavaćicu, ogrtač, papuče. Možeš uzeti i uloške za svaki slučaj. I muža, naravno.
Sretno!

----------


## snupi

Hvala ježić :Smile:  trebat će mi!

----------


## Melem33

obavezno i carapice, a gacice skidas i u dzep od ogrtaca.
uloske obicne, ne always....ako ce ti trebati
sestra Irena te voza na krevetu, a imat ces sigurno drustvo u 112-tici.

sretno sutra, drzim fige i vibriram

----------


## milasova8

Pretpostavljam da uvijek uza se imas vlazne maramice,neophodne su jer se desi da u toaletu nema papira..

----------


## ana 03

lijepi pozdrav svim suborkama od moje cure i njene mame...evo došlo je vrijeme pa smo poželili bracu ili seku pa smo dobili tek termin za dr.Šprem u 1 mj.za konzultacije,što sam se jako iznenadila jer prije 2god.se nije toliko čekalo...eh sad mene zanima kako i sta dalje nakon konzultacija kakvi su termini i pregledi po novom...da li je se sta uopće  promjenilo čini mi se da je...da se naručujem onda i za dr.preglede u međuvremenu?koliko se čeka na postupak da me malo informitate kod nas je bila dijag.neprohodni jajovodi i oligoa. išli smo na ICSI ...

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima!
obavila sam rtg hsg u sisku i stvarno su svi tamo tak divni da bi ih čovjek stvarno sve vodio doma  :Smile:  odjel ginekologije zgleda ko u filmu, sve lijepo ušminkano, čisto.. ma, divota  :Smile: 
uglavnom, bilo je baš onak kak je napisala *sirena 28*. mene je iskreno prilično bolilo, ali možda je to samo bio strah, makar trenutak uštrcaja je bio koma, rekla sam dr. Rebiću da prestane.. ali kratko je trajalo i jajovodi su perfektni!  :Smile:  tak je rekel... dobila sam antibiotike koji su prilično jaki, i odmah nazvala Petrovu i dobila opet kontrolu s nalazima za 18/12. dakle, još mjesec dana čekanja, a onda ko zna.. mislim da mi više nikakvu fizičku pretragu ne moraju raditi, ali ja ipak mislim da ću prije "konzultacija" sigurno raditi folikulometrije od kojih već znam da nema koristi jer sam ih radila već ohoho!... opet samo čekanje.. kaj je uopće potrebno i koliko to stvarno traje do kad ti se ne veli: "ok, ne ide prirodno, hajmo probati drugačije??" pitam se samo to naglas jer uz ovaj tempo, mislim da mogu/možemo čekati još sto godina...

----------


## snupi

hvala curke za korisne savjete

----------


## milasova8

Ana,moj savjet ti je da prije konzultacija TM napravi spermiogram. Ako mu je dijagnoza ista kao i onda da bas dr.odmah zapise na listu za lijekove..
Postupak se ceka nekakvih 6 mj..tako da od konzultacija pa do eventualnog postupka stignete izvaditi ostale potrebne nalaze ( cervikalne briseve,papu,testiranje na spolne bolesti- HIV,hepatitis,sifilis, spolne hormone)

Mi smo po nalazu spermiograma odmah znali.da.smo.kandidati za ICSI,tako da taj nalaz puno olaksava..
Sretno!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Snupi odlično, sretno !

Mary vidim da si i ti u sječnju, i ja isto ,i isto kod Strelca,meni je sestra rekla da se javimpočetkom 12 mj.

Ana ja sam bila na konzultacijama u 9 mj. a dobila termin u 1.

----------


## amy2004

Htjela bi vas nešto pitati......skupila sam sve nalaze za AIH,još ovaj tjedan mi treba doći bris i ponovljeni nalaza za prolaktin,pošto trbam mjesečnica treba stići polovicom sljedećeg tjedna da li ja trebam tamo njih u bolnicu zvati da ima to sve javim i vidim kad trebam doći ili da čekam još ove nalaze ?!? I još nešto u papi sam imala malo gljivica ali sam to izlječila i dr mi je rekao pošto nije jako da ga ne treba ponavljati,ali mme strha što će mi oni u bolnnici reći

----------


## bubaba

Mary123, da ja sam sve te nalaze povadila još u srpnju kad sam išla prvi put u Petrovu.

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123, da ja sam sve te nalaze povadila još u srpnju kad sam išla prvi put u Petrovu.


Onda ok...oni imaju tvoje sve papire kopirane...tak da mislim da nemaš šta...jedino ako si koji novi nalaz radila slobodno im kopiraj i predaj sestri Ivi kad budeš išla po lijekove zajedno sa onim dvijema uputnicama...i sretnoooo  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Snupi odlično, sretno !
> 
> Mary vidim da si i ti u sječnju, i ja isto ,i isto kod Strelca,meni je sestra rekla da se javimpočetkom 12 mj.
> 
> Ana ja sam bila na konzultacijama u 9 mj. a dobila termin u 1.


Si mislila na mene....da ja sam u siječnju..17.12 idem po lijekove...ja sam kod dr.Kasuma...Vidim da je jako malo cura kod njega.....a zakaj??

----------


## žužy

> Onda ok...oni imaju tvoje sve papire kopirane...tak da mislim da nemaš šta...jedino ako si koji novi nalaz radila slobodno im kopiraj i predaj sestri Ivi kad budeš išla po lijekove zajedno sa onim dvijema uputnicama...i sretnoooo


a vrijede joj svi nalazi od srpnja?ipak do veljače bude prošlo 7 mj.
to sad i mene zanima...ja sam sve potrebno za prvi ivf skupila u 3/12. brisevi i papa su mi od 9/12. e sad,vjerojatno mi bude to vrijedilo i za 3/13.,kad imam drugi ivf?
ili da nazovem ses. irenu pa pitam za svaki slučaj..jer dok budem u veljači išla po ljekove,nebudem stigla sve opet skupiti,ako bude trebalo.

----------


## pilek

Žužy to i mene zanima a niko nista ne govori....

----------


## Mary123

> a vrijede joj svi nalazi od srpnja?ipak do veljače bude prošlo 7 mj.
> to sad i mene zanima...ja sam sve potrebno za prvi ivf skupila u 3/12. brisevi i papa su mi od 9/12. e sad,vjerojatno mi bude to vrijedilo i za 3/13.,kad imam drugi ivf?
> ili da nazovem ses. irenu pa pitam za svaki slučaj..jer dok budem u veljači išla po ljekove,nebudem stigla sve opet skupiti,ako bude trebalo.


Ja ti imam bris jedan nalaz od 3/12 i napravila sam sada jedan ovi na svoju ruku u 8/2012...Papa mi je iz 3/2012...hormoni su mi od 6/2011..oni biljezi su mi od 2/2012...i sada kad sam išla na nove konzultacije u 9 mjesecu setra Iva mi rekla da mi sve vrijedi...

----------


## žužy

ma da...a mislim da su najbitniji friški brisevi i papa za postupak,al eto.
ja sam sad u rujnu trebala na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu(na kraju je bio aih) i isto tak,rekli su mi da mi vrijedi sve od prvog ivf-a.ja sam napravila frišku papu i briseve na svoju ruku jer sam htela znati da sam čista.al eto,vrijedilo bi sve,mada sam u međuvremenu bila trudna i imala kiretažu.
znači,vjerojatno mi sve vrijedi,i markeri.

----------


## loorna31

> Si mislila na mene....da ja sam u siječnju..17.12 idem po lijekove...ja sam kod dr.Kasuma...Vidim da je jako malo cura kod njega.....a zakaj??


ja sam isto kod dr. kasuma i isto sam skužila da on i nema tako puno pacijenata.  :Smile:  ako ništa drugo ne čekam puno na folikulometrije.  :Smile:  a zašto ima malo pacijenata to nebi znala. znam da prijateljica ide kod njega na ivf i da ona za njega ima samo riječi hvale.

----------


## Melem33

neki doktori imaju i druge obaveze pa imaju ogranicen broj pacijenata, isto je i s mojim dokom.

----------


## snupi

eto među živima, bila sama danas ko duh na aspiraciji danas. Aspirirali 4 najbolje js, sutra zovem da znam  kad je transfer. Bila sam uspavana ništa me nije boljelo, boli se sada malo ali je podnošljivo i još sam malo drogirna i mamurna.

----------


## žužy

*snupi*,ajoj sama :Love: ,al bitno da je sve ok..bravo za jajčeka!
skroz si spavala tokom aspir.?

----------


## snupi

da skroz sam spavala.

----------


## žužy

ajde super,onaj dan kad sam ja imala asp.,sve koje smo išle bile smo budne. :fige:  za sutra!

----------


## snupi

hvala žužy!! :Smile:

----------


## keti10

Cure, jel ima koja aspiraciju u petak, 23.11.?? Nadam se da nisam sama!

----------


## ana 03

znači nije se nista mjenjalo od 2010.jedino mislim da se sad naručuje na neke pretrage a prije nije trebalo.i da hm hoće li mi vrijedit hsg od 2010a mislim da će trebat novi jer ne bi ponovno na taj pregled jer imam jako ružno iskustvo s njim nikad se više ponovilo  :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

> ma da...a mislim da su najbitniji friški brisevi i papa za postupak,al eto.
> ja sam sad u rujnu trebala na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu(na kraju je bio aih) i isto tak,rekli su mi da mi vrijedi sve od prvog ivf-a.ja sam napravila frišku papu i briseve na svoju ruku jer sam htela znati da sam čista.al eto,vrijedilo bi sve,mada sam u međuvremenu bila trudna i imala kiretažu.
> znači,vjerojatno mi sve vrijedi,i markeri.


Ja sam isto napravila bris novi na svoju ruku...

----------


## Mary123

> eto među živima, bila sama danas ko duh na aspiraciji danas. Aspirirali 4 najbolje js, sutra zovem da znam  kad je transfer. Bila sam uspavana ništa me nije boljelo, boli se sada malo ali je podnošljivo i još sam malo drogirna i mamurna.


Blago tebi draga...mene jako boljelo...nisam ništa prespavala...izašla sa suzama...sretnooooo...za tulum u labu... :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

E sad za HSG ne znam,bolje sacekaj konzultacije pa vidi sta ce rti dr.reci
Mozda se mozes naruciti za HSG pa da imas termin za svaki slucaj ako ce ti trebati..lako ga otkaues u suprotnom..
Sretno!!

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,kad je transfer? Nis nam ne javljas

----------


## žužy

> znači nije se nista mjenjalo od 2010.jedino mislim da se sad naručuje na neke pretrage a prije nije trebalo.i da hm hoće li mi vrijedit hsg od 2010a mislim da će trebat novi jer ne bi ponovno na taj pregled jer imam jako ružno iskustvo s njim nikad se više ponovilo


kolko ja znam hsg se ne ponavlja,to je pretraga koja se obavlja jednom,eventualno dva put u životu.ja ga nebi ponovila i da me traže :Cool:

----------


## snupi

bokić, tu sam za sad su sve žive, moram ponovno zvati sutra da li idem u četvrtak ili u subotu. Rekla je biologica da su sve 4 dobre, nadam se da jesu i da dođu do blastice da imamo nešto i  za smrznuti- ja sam jako pozitivna i vjerujem da bude sve ok, vjerujem da bi mi danas rekla da nesto nije u redu-

----------


## snupi

keti ja još uvijek ne znam kad idem na transfer , javit ću  ti sutra!

----------


## MAMI 2

> keti ja još uvijek ne znam kad idem na transfer , javit ću  ti sutra!


Sretno !

----------


## snupi

hvala!

----------


## amy2004

Evo došao moj ponovljeni nalaz prolaktina ..... sada iznosi 48 L mIU/L (109-557), prvi put je bio 748 H mIU/L (109-557).
Sad mi stvarno nije jasno da li je to dobro i da li se toliko smije sniziti nakon terapije bromergonom ?

----------


## snupi

da dobar ti je nalaz, koji dan ciklusa je to vađeno? sutra ujutro je moj dan d - za sad su žive sve 4.

----------


## amy2004

> da dobar ti je nalaz, koji dan ciklusa je to vađeno? sutra ujutro je moj dan d - za sad su žive sve 4.


Super....znači došao je i taj dan....želim ti da bude sve uredu....to je vađeno 15dc jer mi je dr rekao da nije bitno koji dan,bitno je samo da se snizi

----------


## snupi

amy nemoj ga prestati piti dok ti ne kažu, da ti ne bude narastao duplo nego što ti je bio , tak su meni rekli dok  sam zvaka.   hvala ti!

----------


## Runa

snupi  :Very Happy:  sretno

----------


## žužy

*snupi*  :Very Happy:  i  :fige:  za sutra!

----------


## snupi

hvala bareki!

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,sretno sutra :Smile:

----------


## snupi

milasova kako si ti? kako se osjecas imaš li mučnine?

----------


## Sneki41

Curke, evo ja jutros obavila konzultacije...idemo u novi postupak u travnju 2013. a vec sam mislila da sam "otpisana" zbog godina  :Smile:  
Puse svima!

----------


## žužy

> Curke, evo ja jutros obavila konzultacije...idemo u novi postupak u travnju 2013. a vec sam mislila da sam "otpisana" zbog godina  
> Puse svima!


 :Klap:  za novi postupak! :Smile:

----------


## snupi

za sneki- :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

*Snupi* sretno sutra.... :Smile: Javi nam se...
*Sneki* samo hrabro...neznam koliko ti je godina ali nevjerujem da ćeš biti "otpisana"....Nedaj Bože...nemoj ni pomišljati na takve stvari... :Smile:

----------


## Ftičica

sretno svima  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

> *Snupi* sretno sutra....Javi nam se...
> *Sneki* samo hrabro...neznam koliko ti je godina ali nevjerujem da ćeš biti "otpisana"....Nedaj Bože...nemoj ni pomišljati na takve stvari...


Mary123, uskoro cu napuniti 42 god. a bilo je slucajeva da su odbijali zene od 42 pa me malo "poljuljalo"... Dobro je...prezivjela sam  :Smile: 

Snupi sretno! Cekamo vijesti...  :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

> Onda ok...oni imaju tvoje sve papire kopirane...tak da mislim da nemaš šta...jedino ako si koji novi nalaz radila slobodno im kopiraj i predaj sestri Ivi kad budeš išla po lijekove zajedno sa onim dvijema uputnicama...i sretnoooo


Koje dvije uputnice trebam dignuti? 
I osim toga papa i bris cerviksa će mi u 12 mjesecu imati godinu dana, dali da ponovim opet?

----------


## žužy

*bubaba*,kad ideš po ljekove moraš imati uputnicu za pregled(meni je dr uvjek pisal za pregled i ultrazvuk,zlu ne trebalo) i uputnicu za bolničko liječenje.na onom papiru s popisom potrebnih pretraga za postupak piše(bar je pisalo)da se ljekovi neče izdati ako se ne donesu potrebne uputnice.
bilo bi dobro ponoviti briseve i papu,ipak je godina dana dugo.

----------


## snupi

evo me doma! dvije mrvice u meni ostale  dvije jedna je umrla jucer, druga danas ujutro, rađena isci metoda , pošto kad je moj trebao  dati svoj najbolji dio , od staha je ispao najgori do  sada.

----------


## snupi

Sneki da li si ti danas bila sa mnom u sobi?

----------


## bubaba

Žužy hvala ti na savjetu. Ma negdje sam u pustim papirima zatrpala papis s popisom potrebnih pretraga, potrudit ću ga naći..hvala ti 
Ma već sam zvala ginića da ću doći na briseve i papu.

----------


## milasova8

Snupi sad cuvaj te dvije mrve i javi nam lijepu betu za 2 tj..

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123, uskoro cu napuniti 42 god. a bilo je slucajeva da su odbijali zene od 42 pa me malo "poljuljalo"... Dobro je...prezivjela sam 
> 
> Snupi sretno! Cekamo vijesti...


Madraga moja nedaj se ti....samo hrabro...nedaj da te odbiju....kod koga si ti ono?

----------


## Mary123

> *bubaba*,kad ideš po ljekove moraš imati uputnicu za pregled(meni je dr uvjek pisal za pregled i ultrazvuk,zlu ne trebalo) i uputnicu za bolničko liječenje.na onom papiru s popisom potrebnih pretraga za postupak piše(bar je pisalo)da se ljekovi neče izdati ako se ne donesu potrebne uputnice.
> bilo bi dobro ponoviti briseve i papu,ipak je godina dana dugo.


Upravo tako...te dvije uputnice...evo ja upravo idem sada po njih....bris možeš napraviti iako papu mislim da nije potrebno...al slobodno možeš.....samo kopiraš i rećeš sestri Ivi da imaš dva nova nalaza...naravno ako budu u redu...

----------


## milasova8

imamo dva malena kuckajuca srca :Smile: 
Presretna sam!!!!!

----------


## snupi

milasova- jeeeej, bas mi je drago zbog  tebe. Čuvaj ih  , za 2 srčeka- :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## amy2004

> imamo dva malena kuckajuca srca
> Presretna sam!!!!!


Baš mi je drago da je sve uredu.  :Klap:   za mala  :Heart:  :Heart:  .Samo ih čuvaj i uživaj   :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube

milasova, bravo za dva srčeka, čestitam!!!

----------


## žužy

> imamo dva malena kuckajuca srca
> Presretna sam!!!!!


 :Very Happy: :,bravo za  :Heart:  :Heart:  !

----------


## Mary123

Bravooooooo draga..... :Heart:  :Heart:   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

ajme Milasova...avatar ti je ko iz snova!!!

----------


## milasova8

I ja sam zaljubljena :Smile: 

Samo da me prestane muciti ucestalo krvarenje da napokon pocnem uzivati...

----------


## puki

Svim curama veliki pozdrav i ustrajte u svojim postupcima jer će se isplatiti. Taca draga često te se sjetim, a kako moje dvije šefice mi ne daju mira tako da više i ne odlazim na forum jer je uz posao i njih to stvarno nemoguće. Napiši mi kako si i što ima novo jer više ne znam ni poruku poslat kako treba. Svim curama želim puno uspjeha i neka nikad ne odustaju jer će se kad-tad pojaviti male rukice koje će ih zagrliti!!!!

----------


## snupi

Petrovke za sad još spavaju. idem i ja lagano natrag u horizontalu. Milasova avatar ti je prekrasan. Nadam se da i moj isci bude pozitivan kao i tvoj

----------


## ljubilica

curke, ja opet u ponedjeljak na konzultacije s popravljenim spermiogramom, od oligoasthenoterato ostalo nam je samo astheno  :Very Happy: ... Meni je malo snižen lh i estradiol, a i prolaktin se dosta spustio, s 56 na 26 (3-24) pa ćemo vidjeti kud i kako dalje
* Milasova* bravo za oba  :Heart:   :Heart:  , ostalim hrabricama ~~~~~~~~~~~ za što uspješnije postupke

----------


## Sneki41

> Madraga moja nedaj se ti....samo hrabro...nedaj da te odbiju....kod koga si ti ono?


Kod dr. Streleca sam, on je ocito od onih koji ne odbijaju zbog godina - ja sam zivi primjer  :Smile:  
A mm i ja vec napravili "kreditnu kalkulaciju" jer sam ja bila uvjerena da ce mi reci NE... 
Dobro, proslo je, sad "punim baterije" do travnja i veselim se s vama velikim betama, kuckajucim srcekima i rastucim trbuscicima  :Smile: 
Drage moje, sve vas puno volim!

----------


## snupi

Sneki ne daj se! I mi tebe volimo! :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Milasova super, divna vijest !

Snupi odmaraj i da nam javljašovakve vijesti ko i Milasova.

Cure kako ide s postupkom i bolovanjem, jel se ide na bolovanje odmah i do kad se bude, jel se može radit cijelo vrijeme ? I ako se ide na bo kakvo ti pišu, jel ide odmah ono ko za komplikacije  ?

----------


## MAMI 2

E da i gdje se ovdje još tipka, pošto vidim da na ovij temici baš i ne, odnosno nije zamišljena koa chat.

----------


## milasova8

Mami,hvala :Smile: 
Mozes se javiti na Odbrojavanje..
E a imamo temu IVF i bolovanje pa tamo pitaj vezani za to

----------


## snupi

Milasova draga nadam se da si ok danas?

----------


## milasova8

Ma muci me to krvarenje,sutra u Petrovu na hospitalizaciju :Sad:

----------


## snupi

ne brini sve bude ok!

----------


## Tomek1221

Imam jedno pitanje.zena je na listi na s.duhu ali posto sad vec cekamo god dana i danas smo zvali opet da se javimo za 2 mj.kakva je mogucnost i procedura da se premacimo u petrovu ili neku drugu bolnicu?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Inesz

Tomek, uzmite uputnicu od svog ginekologa za konzultacije, ponesite sve nalaze koje imate i ravno u Petrovu.

----------


## Mary123

> Milasova super, divna vijest !
> 
> Snupi odmaraj i da nam javljašovakve vijesti ko i Milasova.
> 
> Cure kako ide s postupkom i bolovanjem, jel se ide na bolovanje odmah i do kad se bude, jel se može radit cijelo vrijeme ? I ako se ide na bo kakvo ti pišu, jel ide odmah ono ko za komplikacije  ?


Draga neznam jeli ti itko odgovorio na kojoj drugoj temi....ja sam išla na godišnji prvo a onda na bolovanje...imala sam 21 dan bolovanja...ovisi o tome gdje živiš....ako ti je daleko za put na folikometriju onda vidi da dobiješ odma bolovanje ako nemožeš uskladiti sa godišnjim...jer svaki drugi dan ideš na uzv...imaš dvije šifre za otvaranje bolovanja...jedna je 15 dana a jedna 21...pokušaj zamoliti doktora da ti otvori duže bolovanje...ionako će ti trebati...a ovisi i koji posao obavljaš...

----------


## Mary123

> Imam jedno pitanje.zena je na listi na s.duhu ali posto sad vec cekamo god dana i danas smo zvali opet da se javimo za 2 mj.kakva je mogucnost i procedura da se premacimo u petrovu ili neku drugu bolnicu?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


Mislim da bi trebali nazvati npr.Petrovu i naručiti se za konzultacije...bilo bi najbolje kada bi se mogli pojaviti tamo bez kakve najave....jer se dugo i čeka na konzultacije...možda ovisno kod kojeg doktora...sretnooo

*Milasova* draga baš mi je žao šta moraš u bolnicu...ali to je bolje za tebe i tvoja dva srčeka....kissy

----------


## ljubilica

Evo mene iz Petrove, 21.1 idem po lijekove menopur, cetrotide (valjda sam dobro napisala) i estrofem. Idemo u klasicni IVF, dr. misli da nece biti problematicno jer nalazi nisu tako jako losi

----------


## MAMI 2

Mary hvala ti na odgovoru, nisam niti stigla na forum pa nisam niti pitala na drugoj temi. Vidjet ću šta kaže doktor, pa ću tako i napravit, mada sam planirala radit jer mi se neda nikome objašnjavat zašto sam doma.

Milasova, drži se . bit će to sve ok.

----------


## Mary123

> Mary hvala ti na odgovoru, nisam niti stigla na forum pa nisam niti pitala na drugoj temi. Vidjet ću šta kaže doktor, pa ću tako i napravit, mada sam planirala radit jer mi se neda nikome objašnjavat zašto sam doma.
> 
> Milasova, drži se . bit će to sve ok.


Vjerujem...ja sam imala srećom ok šefa koji je razumio moju situaciju i jako sam mu zahvalna....a budeš vidjela...ovisno i o poslu koji radiš i od kuda si...jer računaj da svaki drugi dan ideš na folikometriju...

----------


## Mary123

*Milasova* javi nam seeee.... :Heart:  :Love:  :fige:

----------


## bubaba

Draga Milasova divan ti je avatar...sretna sam radi dva divna srčeka...čekamo da nam se javiš a u međuvremenu ti šaljem veliku pusu..čuvaj se i sretno

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje,dr.me je odlucio zadrzati u bolnici bez pogovora :Sad:  sta cu,nadam se da cu brzo doma..
Uzrok krvarenja se ne zna

----------


## snupi

svi mislimo na tebe- sve bu ok i drži se!

----------


## ljubilica

*Milasova8* izdrži za svoje bubice......

----------


## Mary123

> Drage moje,dr.me je odlucio zadrzati u bolnici bez pogovora sta cu,nadam se da cu brzo doma..
> Uzrok krvarenja se ne zna


Drago mi je da te zadržao...tam bar budeš mirovala...jer doma nebuš sigurno....samo se čuvaj i biti će sve ok...pusa velika...

----------


## snupi

Milasova da li si ti osječala nakon 7 dana  nakon transfera  kakve  nuspojave?

----------


## pilek

Ljubilica kad si u postupku,ja u drugom mjesecu pa sad moram vidjeti kad ja moram po lijekove!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,nisam bas nista..jedino sto su me leda bolila,donji dio..ako je to uopce nuspojava

----------


## žužy

*milasova8*, :Love: 
možda  bolje da si tam koji dan,bar im buš na oku,pazi i mazi svoje mrvice i začas pete domeka.

----------


## snupi

potpisujem žužy!

----------


## amy2004

Danas mi je 1dc i rekli su mi da ih nazovem,ali imam jedan problem,bris mi još nije došao,tek će u petak doći jer će mi ga slati poštom.Da li to onda njima predstavlja kakav problem,da li će me uopće primiti ako nemam sve?

----------


## ježić

> Danas mi je 1dc i rekli su mi da ih nazovem,ali imam jedan problem,bris mi još nije došao,tek će u petak doći jer će mi ga slati poštom.Da li to onda njima predstavlja kakav problem,da li će me uopće primiti ako nemam sve?


amy, ne može ti to nitko na forumu odgovoriti. Moraš nazvati i pitati.
Sretno!

----------


## amy2004

Evo zvala sam rekli su mi da dođem između 5- 9 dc,do tada se nadam da će i bris doći,ali mi je čudno da ne spominju nikakve ljekove,a ja imam osjećaj da ovulacija nije kako treba jer kada mjerim tem nema nikakvih velikih oscilacija

----------


## legal alien

Samo jedno kratko pitanje, ima li netko iskustva sa smrznutim embrija u petrovoj? Jesu li malo pojacali stimulacije? Ipak su to dva pitanja, sorry!

----------


## anakob

Meni su u ovom postupku vratili dvije blastice,a 4 zamrznuli. Stimulacija ti je kao i inače samo što ti višak neče bacat nego oploditi sve pa koje prežive zamrzavaju.

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav svima!
Ja sam skroz nova i prvi put zapravo na bilo kakvom forumu ovog tipa pa mi nemojte zamjeriti na glupostima. M i ja pokušavamo već 2 godine prirodno ali nejde...on je imao prometnu 2009.g, koja je bila jako teška i jedva se izvukao...sad je dobro i skroz se oporavio,ali očito je to imalo posljedica na spermatogram koji je jako loš. Nekakva cryptozoospermia,jako malo pokretnih,bla...bla... Bili u petrovoj na prvom pregledu i dobili termin 3/2013. za icsi. Dobila onaj papir sa pregledima koje moramo odraditi i rješili većinu,sad čekamo nalaze. 
Zapravo nemam pojima kaj me sve čeka pa eto da se malo tu uključim sa svima vama iskusnijima. Svima želim sreću i da što prije dodjemo do naših bebica.

----------


## legal alien

> Meni su u ovom postupku vratili dvije blastice,a 4 zamrznuli. Stimulacija ti je kao i inače samo što ti višak neče bacat nego oploditi sve pa koje prežive zamrzavaju.


Hvala na odgovoru. Ja idem u postupak u prvi mjesec. To je vec 6. I nadam se dobitni. Ono dupla treca sreca. Ali svejedno bi bilo ljepo imati smrzlice da iduci put ne moram ponovno na stimulaciju.

----------


## legal alien

Bernica welcome. Mislim bilo bi najbolje da nema potrebe za ovim pdf-om ali tu ces naci puno odgovora i najvaznije potpore. Samo pitaj. Nema glupih pitanja. Sretno!

----------


## žužy

> Pozdrav svima!
> Ja sam skroz nova i prvi put zapravo na bilo kakvom forumu ovog tipa pa mi nemojte zamjeriti na glupostima. M i ja pokušavamo već 2 godine prirodno ali nejde...on je imao prometnu 2009.g, koja je bila jako teška i jedva se izvukao...sad je dobro i skroz se oporavio,ali očito je to imalo posljedica na spermatogram koji je jako loš. Nekakva cryptozoospermia,jako malo pokretnih,bla...bla... Bili u petrovoj na prvom pregledu i dobili termin 3/2013. za icsi. Dobila onaj papir sa pregledima koje moramo odraditi i rješili većinu,sad čekamo nalaze. 
> Zapravo nemam pojima kaj me sve čeka pa eto da se malo tu uključim sa svima vama iskusnijima. Svima želim sreću i da što prije dodjemo do naših bebica.


dobro došla !
možda se i vidimo u ožujku gore,ako nam se menge potrefe :Smile: 
dobro da ste krenuli dalje,čim prije to bolje..a ovdje na forumu sve je lakše.ja ti želim da vrijeme do proljeća što brže prođe!

----------


## kristina1977

A gdje nam je Bili,već se dugo nije javljala,jel netko zna?

----------


## snupi

Bernica dobro nam došla!

----------


## milasova8

Bernica,neka si se ti tu prijavila,lakse je..za bilo sta tu smo :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> Hvala na odgovoru. Ja idem u postupak u prvi mjesec. To je vec 6. I nadam se dobitni. Ono dupla treca sreca. Ali svejedno bi bilo ljepo imati smrzlice da iduci put ne moram ponovno na stimulaciju.


Draga i ja sam u prvom mjeescu..nadam se susretu....i još više se nadam da će ti taj postupak biti zadnji...sretnooo
Bernica dobro nam došla...svi smo tu za tvoja pitanja...ništa nije glupo pitati....kissy

----------


## Konfuzija

> Meni su u ovom postupku vratili dvije blastice,a 4 zamrznuli. Stimulacija ti je kao i inače samo što ti višak neče bacat nego oploditi sve pa koje prežive zamrzavaju.


Nekako mi logično pojačati stimulaciju tamo gdje se može ne bi li dobili više zametaka. Zna li se radi li to tko od doktora?

----------


## anakob

Kod svih se zamrzava,ako su ti stanice ok. Možeš ti imati puno stanica,ali ako su loše kvalitete ne zamrzavaju. Ja sam na punkciji imala 20 js ,9 su ih odmah maknuli jer su bile 14 mm i 11 oplodoli,a na kraju ostalo 6 kom.Danas sam vadila betu i 13 dnt je 781,55 :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

*anakob*
pa, jedva da iščitamo iz tvog posta da imaš pozitivnu betu. ehhh  :Smile: , pa čestitam.

a sad malo nazad na post (moram, radi informativnog i edukacijskog karaktera ovog foruma, a i radi svoje profesionalne deformacije):
-zamrzavaju se zametci, a jajne stanice se zamrzavaju u iznimnim slučajevima. po sili Milinovićevog zakona samo u protekle 3 godine svjedočili  velikom eksperimentu sa  zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica. na taj način se je preko leđa neplodnih  dokazalo da se zamrzavanjem i odmrzavanjem  jajne stanice  uništavaju. (zamrznut je velik broj jajnih stanica, a ostvareno vrlo malo trudnoća u protekle 3 godine) nakon zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja jajne stanice a poradi oštećenja istih radi takvog postupanja, nema oplodnje, nema zametaka i nema trudnoća  iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica (osim u vrlo malom broju slučajeva).

-veličina jajnih stanica je oko 0,2 mm (mikroskopska veličina). jajne stanice razvijaju se u folikulima (mjehurićima) koji prije ovulacije ili aspiracije (punkcije) dosežu veličine od oko 20 mm.
dakle, kod tebe su u malenim folikulima (oko 14 mm) bile vjerojatno nezrele jajne stanice koje se niti ne pokušavaju oploditi u laboratoriju već se odmah bacaju

----------


## legal alien

> Draga i ja sam u prvom mjeescu..nadam se susretu....i još više se nadam da će ti taj postupak biti zadnji...sretnooo
> Bernica dobro nam došla...svi smo tu za tvoja pitanja...ništa nije glupo pitati....kissy


Juhuuu, bas super. Nova godina, novi postupak, nova nada! Javim ti ja kad krenem da vidimo koliko smo uskladjene  :Smile:

----------


## clover

> Kod svih se zamrzava,ako su ti stanice ok. Možeš ti imati puno stanica,ali ako su loše kvalitete ne zamrzavaju. Ja sam na punkciji imala 20 js ,9 su ih odmah maknuli jer su bile 14 mm i 11 oplodoli,a na kraju ostalo 6 kom.Danas sam vadila betu i 13 dnt je 781,55


Ana, srele smo se na mojem 1.IVF-u i nedavno kad si išla vaditi progesteron a ja drugu betu u Petrovoj...imam drugi nick sada (ime V.)...Pa jeeeeej, baš mi je drago...miruj i uživaj..držim fige da sve bude ok :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

anakob cestitam na super beti. i jos imas smrznutih embrija za drugog bebacha. idila. ja sam dosta starija koka pa nisam bas sigurna hoce li biti dovoljno kvalitetnih js za oplodnju pa zamrzavanje ako su stimulacije ostale na istom.

----------


## anakob

Ma da je jedna kvalitetna ti je super,ja sam imala hiperstimulaciju i puno jajnih stanica,a šta mi to vrijedi bi ih pola bacili i da su bile dobre jer toliko ne zamrzavaju.

Clover-kakvo je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## snupi

anakob bas mi je drago zbog tebe!!

----------


## pilek

:Very Happy:  ja počela s FEMAROM  :Smile:

----------


## loorna31

dobro jutro cure. svima vama novim trudnicama od srca čestitam vama čekalicama i trudilicama od srca želim da što prije sve do jedne ugledate pozitivnu betu. e ovako neznam da li znate ali u petrovoj ima jedna novost. danas sam zvala da se naručim za konzultacije (bez obzira što sam već pacijent a to sam objasnila u pozivu) morala sam slati mail da me se naruči. objasnila mi je sestra Iva da više nema telefonskog naručivanja već samo putem mail-a ili osobno u ambulantu.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !

Loorna na koji si mail slala, ja danas mislila zvat sestru irenu da se naručim za ljekove.

----------


## bubaba

Loorna i Mami2 javite molim Vas i meni i ja se moram naručiti za ljekove. Kad vi idete u postupak?

----------


## bubaba

Ja imam termin za u veljači, ali mi je sestra rekla da je nazovem u prosincu. Kad se obično počne sa uzimanjem lijekova..oprostite, zbunjena sam i ništa još ne znam..hvala vam

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo ja zvala sestru Ivu i rekla jedino putem e maila primaju narudžbe.
Ništa čekam da dođem doma da nađem e mail pa da pošaljem.

----------


## pilek

na koji email,meni doktorica nije ni terapiju napisala tak da cu ju morati hvatati prvo za to

----------


## pilek

ja isto idem u veljaci i nemam pojma nista,jos k tome nemam ni terapiju...tak da moram uhvatiti spremicu da mi to napise za pocetak

----------


## MAMI 2

Rekla je da mi e mail piše na papirima, valjda na povjesti bolesti , a sad sam na poslu pa ne mogu pogledat.
Ajd ako ti je pri ruci da pogledaš pa javiš, da odmah šaljem .

----------


## pilek

to je nekaj novo meni ne pise ama bas nista kaj se toga tice

----------


## žužy

Ambulanta zavoda za humanu reprodukciju (Glavna zgrada, ambulanta Zavoda za humanu reprodukciju, prizemlje)
E-mail: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr
Informacije na tel. 01 4604 723
evo,to je s njihove stranice.tu je u biti uvijek i pisalo da se naručuje osobno ili mailom.al sad valjda to i primjenjuju.dobro je znati.

----------


## pilek

ja u petak idem na ultrazvuk pa cu se raspitati jer meni ne pise ni terapija samo zadnje kaj mi je doc šprem napisala je staviti na listu cekanja,dobila sam drugi mjesec i sad ocito opet moram joj reci da napise koje lijekove

----------


## MAMI 2

Žuži hvala, na poslu mi neda otvoriti uoće stranicu zavoda, sve je blokirano, čudi me da mogu na forum.

----------


## floridita

curke, trebam pomoć, gdje mogu ići izvaditi biljege na hep a, b, c, HIV i WAR? i koliko otprilike traju te pretrage? mi 18.12. idemo po lijekove, međutim tek sad smo skužili da nam svi ti biljezi trebaju da bi uopće mogli dobiti lijekove!!!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Floridita to se vadi u Petrovoj 3 , nalaz gotov za 7 dana.

----------


## floridita

hvala mami! sve sam jutros već doznala i riješila  :Smile: 
puno hvala!!!!!!

----------


## bubaba

> ja isto idem u veljaci i nemam pojma nista,jos k tome nemam ni terapiju...tak da moram uhvatiti spremicu da mi to napise za pocetak


Pilek draga i ja sam u veljači. Ne znam uopće kako ide postupak. Kad bi trebala po lijekove? Kad da se javim? Oprostite što davim...

----------


## snupi

na  adredi Petrpva 3 ti se nalazi hrvatski zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu i ne trebas se predhodno naručivati trebaš samo  crvenu uputnicu!

----------


## bernica

Jel mi neko može malo opisati kaj slijedi nakon kaj prikupim sve papire koji su na onom popisu...piše da sve skupimo i da se javim u 2 mj za dalje...a u 3 mj je postupak. Znači ja dodjem tamo s nalazima i uputnicom za ....nešto...i dalje? ništ mi nisu objasnili,pa lovim sve informcije sastrane koje uspijem. Samo su mi napisali da M mora ponoviti spermatogram i da nas stave u postupak za icsi u 3 mj. Hvala! I hvala na dobrodošlici!!!
 :Klap:

----------


## amy2004

Joooooj ja sa već luda  :Evil or Very Mad:  Nikako da mi dođe bris a trebala sam u oveme ciklusu na inseminaciju.Sada će mi najvjerojatnije sve biti pomaknuto za sljedeći ciklus.A nije mi ni jasno kako to da mi ne piše za nikakve ljekove ili se to dobije kada dođem tamo?

----------


## žužy

> Joooooj ja sa već luda  Nikako da mi dođe bris a trebala sam u oveme ciklusu na inseminaciju.Sada će mi najvjerojatnije sve biti pomaknuto za sljedeći ciklus.A nije mi ni jasno kako to da mi ne piše za nikakve ljekove ili se to dobije kada dođem tamo?


*amy*,a kak imaš dogovoreno?ako ti samo piše doči od 7. do 9. dc na prvu fm,onda nemaš nikakvu stimulaciju,ideš u aih sa svojom jednom js.morala si dobit napisano nekaj,kak ste dog.?

----------


## amy2004

A piše između 5-9 dc a dr je napomenula da bi to bilo sad u 11mj,ali eto nema brisa znači da se odgađa iako su svi ostali nalazi skupljeni.A neznam vidjet ćemo još sutra hoće li bris doći

----------


## žužy

a koji ti je dc,kad bi otprilike trebala gore?
držim fige da nalaz dojde na vrijeme :fige:

----------


## loorna31

cure ja se ispričavam što nisam uspjela odgovoriti za mail ali nisam imala komp na posu do sada tako da nisam niti vidjela. ja sam slala na isti mail na koji je žužy napisala tako da sad čekam što će se dogoditi tj. da mi odgovore na njega. koliko ja znam u roku par dana moraju odgovoriti. s time mislim da mi je bilo pametnije da sam otišla ravno u petrovu i naručila se. zaista su počeli komplicirati stvari.

----------


## prava ovčica

Koliko se uopće čekaju brisevi..?
Vadila sam ih prošle godine, ali zaboravila, duga je godina dana  :Smile: 
A i meni je nekako knap, naručena početkom prvog mjeseca, a tu negdje
moram i po lijekove...

----------


## amy2004

Danas mi je 6dc,a bris sam vadila 23.10....a vidjet ću sutra hoće li što biti,probat ću i gin nazvati i pitati

----------


## žužy

> Danas mi je 6dc,a bris sam vadila 23.10....a vidjet ću sutra hoće li što biti,probat ću i gin nazvati i pitati


nekak ga dugo nema,predugo.sad bi se jako čudila tomu,da i moj zadnji nalaz brisa(isto taman pred insem.) na klamidiju nije kasnil.ako možeš,nazovi i provjeri kaj je s nalazom.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja dobila briseve za 7 dana, radila ih u mirogojskoj.

----------


## lana2401

Cure imam pitanje u stimulaciji sam gonalima prikraju još 2 dana boli me glava dal smijep popiti kakvu i kojui tabletu???hvala hitno molim vassss

----------


## prava ovčica

> Pilek draga i ja sam u veljači. Ne znam uopće kako ide postupak. Kad bi trebala po lijekove? Kad da se javim? Oprostite što davim...


Ja isto imam postupak u drugom mjesecu... 
pa sam utros sam svratila do Petrove da provjerim kad trebam doći po lijekove, naručili su me 30/01 i dobila sam
Potvrdu o narudžbi pacijenta (neznam jel to nešt novo, al je full ok, stoji datum, vrijeme kad doći i osobni podaci) 
te me sestra podsjetila da moram ponjeti one dvije uputnice: za bolničko liječenje i pregled... te da provjerim dali 
su mi svi nalazi ok.
Kad sam ju pitala na što misli, rekla je da nije kojem istekao rok trajanja. Hmmm, a u 07/12 nakon neuspjelog IVF-a
mi rekoše da mi ništa novo ne treba, da samo dođem.
Ja sam na svoju ruku odlučila odraditi Papu i briseve za ovo ostalo neznam, za biljege piše "ne stariji od 6 mjeeci", jel
trebam nove...?

amy2004.... nešto se čudno događa s tvojim brisevima, slobodno ih zovi i pitaj što je s njima.
Ja sam prošle godine nosila u Mirogojsku i nisam čekala ni blizu toliko dugo, čini mi se baš kako
MAMI 2 kaže, tjedan dana...

----------


## Konfuzija

*Ovčice*, prije su tražili samo da papa i brisevi ne budu stariji od 6 mj., a s biljezima starima godinu dana (pa i dvije) se moglo provući... Pitaj.

----------


## snupi

moja beta 14 dan 25,43. ne znam koji su parametri samo mi je frendica iz bolnice javila stanje iz bolnice. nalaz je poslije dva.

----------


## pilek

Što se tiče tih nalaza svaki dokrtor ima svoje ja ću napraviti frišku papu i briseve ostalo necu jer to traje...a idem u petak na uzv pa cu vidjeti kak dalje za drugi mjesec...
Prava ovčica ti ideš u prirodnom ciklusu ili kak???

----------


## bubaba

Draga moja prava ovčice, puno ti hvala...već sam bila  :Sad:  jer mi nitko nije pisao. Znači, ja bih trebala njih nazvati...Uglavnom ja sam isto mislila napraviti novu papu i briseve..Hvala ti na svemu ..pusa

----------


## prava ovčica

> Draga moja prava ovčice, puno ti hvala...


Hej, pa zato smo tu  :Smile: 




> Što se tiče tih nalaza svaki dokrtor ima svoje ja ću napraviti frišku papu i briseve ostalo necu jer to traje...a idem u petak na uzv pa cu vidjeti kak dalje za drugi mjesec...
> Prava ovčica ti ideš u prirodnom ciklusu ili kak???


Stimulirani IVF, dugi protokol...
Moj papa iz 11 mjeseca nije bio dobar  :Sad:  pa sam koristila Dalacin V kremu i sad sam na nekom miksu čajeva (stolisnik, vrkuta,
marulja... ma svašt nešt) koji je kao dobar za "te" stvari i nadam se da će kontrolna papa u 01/2013 pokazati da je sve ok, 
inače niš od postupka.
Iako moja ginekologinja kaže da to nebi trebao biti razlog odgađanja postupka jer je papa pokazala samo upalu, zato radim ponovo
i briseve. Pesimist u meni vrišti da neće bit ok, a i psiha već radi; sad kao i boli stomak onak nisko... bole i jajnici... blah....

----------


## FionaM

Molim vas info za MM. Naručen je u Petrovoj na spermiogram pa me zanima na kojem se odjelu radi s-gram?

----------


## prava ovčica

Spermiogram se radi u zgradi iza bolnice, s lijeve strane imaš cestu i stazu koja vodi iza bolnice.. nemoš fulat.
S uputnicom od 7 - 9h...

----------


## pilek

Ja se nadam sutra nekom dobro folikulu nakon ultrazvuka.... :Very Happy:

----------


## FionaM

> Spermiogram se radi u zgradi iza bolnice, s lijeve strane imaš cestu i stazu koja vodi iza bolnice.. nemoš fulat.
> S uputnicom od 7 - 9h...


Hvala puno

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
ne znam jel sam manje ili više uzrujana nakon kaj čitam ovu temu..  :Sad: 
pitala sam to već puno puta, ali mi ne ide u glavu slijedeće: ja kad sam prvi put došla u petrovu imala sam hormone izvađene, obavila briseve, hsg, sperimogram..
pa kad će mi već netko reći da dođemO na konzultacije ili da uopće ne dolazimo.. i ja nisam dobila taj papir na kojem piše kaj se sve treba zbaviti..
ako mi za 12 dana ne kažu nekaj konkretno jer uopće u redu postaviti pitanje koje me zanima, a to je hoće biti konačno neki konkretan datum za bilo kaj ili još samo čekanja..? i kaj su u biti zapravo konzultacije?

----------


## milasova8

Fticica najbolje da nazoves ujutro i pitas..oni te sigurno nece zvat..
na konzultacijama ce ti pregledat sve nalaze koje imas i dogovorit cete se za postupak ili sta clvec..
Nazovi ujutri najboljr..

----------


## MAMI 2

Ftičice pa jesi li bil kod doktora ?
oni te sigurno neće zvat, trebaš se naručit, i to po novom e mailom.

Ja slala mail u ponedjeljak i još se nisu javili.

A šta nam je sa Snupi ?

----------


## snupi

hvala MAMI da brneš za mene, ja sutra čekam drugu betu jer je prva bila premala ako se ne podpula znači da je bila biokemijska, promlem je u tome što još k tome i krvarim.

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,trebala bi mirovati totalno..mozda je hematomcic..drzim fige za sutra..SRETNO!!

----------


## snupi

i mirujem i vise ne mogu lezati sve me boli.  Znam da je glupavo pitanje ali u kojoj količini krvariš? Meni je ovo trenutno sve nekak tak čudno kao da se ne dešava meni.

----------


## milasova8

Kod mene je prvo bilo lagano roskasto kad bi se obrisala od 11 dnt..pa je stalo,pa za par dana opet..ali lezala sam dva dana stalno,a onda kasnije nisam..dok nisam imala doslovno obilan izljev krvi i evo zavrsila u bolnici..Nazalost jedna bebica nam je stala sa razvojem... Imam hematom..zato ti kazem,lezi i samo lezi...

----------


## MAMI 2

Snupi da se beta  udupla !

----------


## Ftičica

imam za 11 dana naručen termin, a ja sad imam sve nalaze, pa me samo zanima jel sad kad imam sve jel to onda moguće da mi neko konačno kaže da se naručim na konzultacije..?
to je moje pitanje..
i da, jel istina da prije postupka u Petrovoj obavezno ide na folikmetr i 3 insemenacije?
to sam danas saznala..
ugodan i miran vikend svima želim,  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Mami 2- moja beta se prepolovila na pola sada je 12,39
Ftiči mora biti folikulometrija i za ivf i za inseminaciju. Želim da ti bude prva i zadnja.

----------


## Mary123

> imam za 11 dana naručen termin, a ja sad imam sve nalaze, pa me samo zanima jel sad kad imam sve jel to onda moguće da mi neko konačno kaže da se naručim na konzultacije..?
> to je moje pitanje..
> i da, jel istina da prije postupka u Petrovoj obavezno ide na folikmetr i 3 insemenacije?
> to sam danas saznala..
> ugodan i miran vikend svima želim,


Draga mene su odma stavili na listu za IVF...vidjet će doktor po nalazima šta je za dalje...ja sam bila dva puta na konzzultacijama i treći put mi je kao šta ćemo...i išla sam na IVF...sretnoooo
*Snupi* žao mi je  :Sad: ...digni glavu i hrabro dalje...doći će i tvoje vrijeme...
*Milasova* žao mi je i za tvoju bebicu...ali zato vjerujem da će druga biti hrabra i da će se boriti do kraja zajedno sa tobom...drži se...miruj...kissy

----------


## pilek

Kada dodes do doktora s tim svim nalazima reci ce kako dalje,ako je inseminacija- da po obicaju su tri i ides na folikulometrije par dana ovisi o folikulima....

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja bila na prvim konzultacijama, i odmah mi predložio IVF i upsala se za sječanj.

3.12. sam slala mail da me naruče za lijekove i još senitko nije javio.

----------


## MAMI 2

Snupi baš mi je žao.

----------


## Ftičica

dobro jutro,
danas sam se probudila vesela jer obožavam snijeg, a onda upalim ovu temu i rasplačem se...
ne poznam ni jednu od vas i nisam tako jako dugo ovdje, ali svako vaše "ime" gledam i čitam svaki dan i svakoj držim fige svaki dan i molim se da svaki put kad se upalim vidim samo lijepe i sretne vijesti i nisam ni bila svjesna da ću osjećati ovako veliku tugu kad vidim ne dobru i ne veselu vijest od bilo koje od vas..
od srca, stvarno od srca šaljem svima hrpu pozitivne energije i puno nade za samo lijepe vijesti..

----------


## snupi

nema sažaljenja idemo dalje,  prije novog postupka obavit cu nekaj je trebalo obaviti vec odavno prije.

----------


## bernica

samo hrabro naprijed...i ja sam friška u svemu ovom...puna optimizma...ali znam da će mi i svako razočarenje koje me čeka biti lakše kad ga podijelim s vama koje kroz to prolazite....čitam ovaj forum već mjesecima...ima krasnih priča,a i jako teških i znam da me čeka svašta ali na kraju bude sigurno naš glavni cilj postignut...a uvjerena sam i cilj svih vas ovdje i to vam svima želim od srca! snupi,glavu gore i u borbu...beba bu došla sigurno... :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

Bernice od srca ti želim da ti od prve uspije.

Ja sam luda , slala sam im mail u prošli ponedjeljak za termin z preuzimanje lijekova i nisu se javili, sutra idem tamo.

----------


## ježić

> nema sažaljenja idemo dalje,  prije novog postupka obavit cu nekaj je trebalo obaviti vec odavno prije.


snupi, žao mi je  :Love: 

milasova, kako je kod tebe? Ostaješ i dalje u bolnici?

----------


## pukica678

evo i ja vam se pridruzujem u nasoj borbi... 
14. idem na prve konzultacije i probit led. Ne znam sto me ceka ali opitmizmom smo se naoruzali!

----------


## MAMI 2

Bila danas u Petrovoj jer mi od 03.12. nisu odgovorili na mali. Dobila sam termin 16.01. za preuzimanje lijekova.

----------


## pilek

ja sam 29.01. za preuzimanje ako ne upali ova treca inseminacija  :Smile:  a mislim da je najbolje tamo otici jer to prek emaila je njima znanstvena fantastika  :Smile:

----------


## loorna31

ja sam odustala od čekanja odgovora na mail i idem sutra tamo se naručiti. išla bi danas ali su mi papiri ostali doma. pa stvarno im je to znanstvena fantastika.

----------


## pilek

ja sam odma tam otisla jer znam da bi potrajalo....

----------


## bubaba

prava ovčice..i ja sam dobila termin za doći po lijekove 30/1..možda se onda i upoznamo  :Smile: )

----------


## bubaba

Cure ja sam poslala četiri maila, i tek jučer sam dobila mail sa terminom.

----------


## snupi

iskreno ni malo mi se ne sviđa to narućivanje mailom.

----------


## žužy

uf,možda ipak bolje da se ode osobno..al samo za to u zg :Unsure: il da ja sad već počnem slati mail?

----------


## bubaba

Žužy pošalji ima mail..prvo probaj tako. ja sam im poslala 4 maila. Jučer su mi odgovorili na jedan. Danas su me zvali na mobitel..i poslala još jedan mail..jer kao nisu do sada skuzili moje mailove.

----------


## snupi

strava i užas!!

----------


## pilek

ja sam dns bila tam kad su sestre ucile kak odgovoriti na email tak da dok ne uvjezbaju bude sporije

----------


## Inesz

> ja sam dns bila tam kad su sestre ucile kak odgovoriti na email tak da dok ne uvjezbaju bude sporije


eh da... zaboravili smo da nisu svi pismeni. informatički.

----------


## Konfuzija

Khm.. Tko tu koga? Na jedan odgovore, a četiri ne skuže.  :Confused:

----------


## pilek

ko ima iskustva s femarom meni folikuli rastu sporije nego na klomifenu?????????????????????

----------


## Mary123

Olla pa dugo nitko ne piše...pa evo mene malko..upravo stigla iz Petrove sa terapijom za sljedeći mjesec...malo me muče ove nove gonale....može pomoć.....Pozz svima

----------


## žužy

bokić mary,kaj te brine ?
kak je u našoj petrovoj,ima gužve?

----------


## Mary123

> bokić mary,kaj te brine ?
> kak je u našoj petrovoj,ima gužve?


Joooo draga danas je bila živa ludnica...došla u 8 i bila do pola 12...doktor tek došao u pola 11...odužio se sastanak neki...
Pa malo mi nije jasno...dobila jednu kutiju i kao ima 12 ampula u onoj tekućini...dali se pikam u trbuh kao i sa onom starom verzijom?Onak u salo pod kutem od 45

----------


## Mary123

Dobila sam i cetrotide.A za njih se nebojim..njih ću davati kao stare gonale...

----------


## snupi

kaj si dobila otapala i praškove?

----------


## Mary123

> kaj si dobila otapala i praškove?


Misliš na gonale il ovaj drugi?
Gonale sam dobila onak ko inzulin a cetrotide sam dobila prašak i otapalo da sama smučkam...

----------


## žužy

aha,gonali su ko pen...e tu ti nemrem pomoči,al prosurfaj malo na temi samodavanje inekcija,sigurno ima neko s tim iskustvom.možda da si pitala sestru irenu il onu sestru kaj izdaje ljekove..
ima kakvih promjena u pravilima s postupkom,jel sve isto ko i kad si prvi put išla il ima kaj novoga?

----------


## milasova8

Mary,gonali su ful jednostavni za dat..jesi  od sestre Irene dobila onu sprancu u kojoj sve pise sto se tice davanja gonala u penu?
malo mi je nezgodno prek moba tipkat i objasnjavat..

----------


## snupi

ja sam imala i pen i obične,
Gonal f RFF 75 IU

----------


## snupi

to je link sa you tubea za injekcije a imaš i za pen!

----------


## Mary123

Curke hvala vam..gledala sam na you tubeu filmić i nije niš komplicirano...samo se bojim da mi nebi falilo..heheheh
Opet me danas doktor iznervirao sa pozitivnim anti hbs-om....na kraju je sve ok...a neznam više šta znači ako je pozitivno...da bar znam da sam s cijepila u školi.. :Sad:

----------


## pilek

Mary i ja sam jucer bila tamo...u cetvrtak imam inseminaciju

----------


## Mary123

> Mary i ja sam jucer bila tamo...u cetvrtak imam inseminaciju


E bemu miša...kak se nismo srele?Kada si bila?

----------


## pilek

od osam do deset :  :Smile:

----------


## Ftičica

dobro jutro, bila sam jučer na kontroli sa svim nalazima i radili mi UZV.
moramo probati ovaj mjesec ciljani odnos, pa ako ne upali ( a znamo da ne bu - i to sam ja super pozitivna  :Smile:  ), moram ga nazvati 2-3 dan ciklusa slijedećeg, pa bumo vidli kaj dalje.. ne znam kaj to znači, kaj može biti dalje? ali nisam ni pitala.. malo me zbunilo da su mi radili UZV...
ugodan dan svima želim..  :Smile:

----------


## prava ovčica

> prava ovčice..i ja sam dobila termin za doći po lijekove 30/1..možda se onda i upoznamo )


Ja se nadam da hoćemo !  :Smile: 
Meni stoji (ako sam dobro zapamtila) 9:30...

Kad idemo po lijekove dolazimo s dvije uputnice; pregled i bol. liječenje.. pa me zanima dali vas doktor pregleda ili..??
Mene npr. prošli put nije (ja sam kod dr. R), čak nisam sigurna ni da sam bila kod njega, mislim da su sestre samo odradile papirologiju i to bilo to...

----------


## snupi

pozdrav  drage moje! mene  je  doktor pregledao i u tažio nalaze samo od maribora , bila sam sve skupa unutra 5 minuta i rekao idite po lijekove k sestri i vidimo se  u toliko sati i taj datum. Nakon toga sestri das uputnice i njegov papir koji napiše i da ju ti lijekove, Sve upunice ostaju kod njih i svi dokumeta ciju joju ste trebale skupiti- tocnije kod sestre. Sve vam vrijedi i za dalje.- drugi put kad dođete javite se  u zelenu kucicu recete ime ime i prezime i kod kojega ste doktora. A što se *tiće lijekova ako ste prvi put tražite da vam sestra objasni kak se mješaju i slažu i  obavezno pitajte koji o lijekova moraju biti u frižideru.*

----------


## Mary123

Hm ja sam bila od pola 9 po pola 12...pa smo se mogle sresti....;.(
Ja sam išla u ponedjeljak po ljekove pa me nije pregledavao a tako je bilo i u prošlom ciklusu...
Mislim da sve ljekove oni drže u frižderu..pitala ja sestru..kaže da i oni drže u običnom koji imamo svi doma...
Evo moji su unutra...a i na njima piše do koje se temp. drže izvan ili unutar hladnjaka...

----------


## snupi

znam da   štoperica ide pod obavezno, gonali i dekaptel nisam sigurna.  Menoputi ne .

----------


## pilek

inseminacija odradena :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> inseminacija odradena


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
a sad  :fige:  do bete!

----------


## snupi

jeeej , čekamo betu.

----------


## pilek

:Very Happy:  ovo će biti najduže čekanje

----------


## milasova8

Pilek,brzo ce proc. .Bozic,pa Nova i evo za cas velike bete :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Evo mene još na poslu,al skoro doma na doček! Svim curama na forumu želim sretnu i plodnu Novu godinu,puno dječjeg smjeha i slatkih briga...da nam se svima ostvari najveća želja i da postanemo ponosne mame!!!! Lijepo se napapajte  :njam:  i napijte  :pivo:  (one koje smiju naravno) danas i u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !
Sretna i plodana Nova godina svima !

----------


## snupi

Drage moje Petrovke sve najbolje u Novoj 2013. ! Da nam bude rodna i plodna, :pivo: !

----------


## MAMI 2

Pilek ima li kakvih novosti, kada vadiš betu ?

----------


## žužy

Sretna Nova curke,nek nam je svima bolja neg prošla!
i ja sam došla bacit oko ima li novosti kod pilek,mislim da sutra vadi?

----------


## pilek

Hej hej curke svima skupa sve najbolje i puno plusića..
A da ja sutra vadim betu...simptoma nikakvih cak mi se cini ko da cu procuriti i da dobila sam nekaj slicno herpesu na ustima kaj nikad nemam,mora da me hormoni opako dereju...

----------


## žužy

nek taj herpes bude naznaka velikoj beti,*pilek*, :fige:  za sutra!

----------


## pilek

:-d joj bilo bi to odlično....

----------


## Mary123

*Pilek* jaaaaavvvviiiii seeeeee!?!?

----------


## ljubilica

curke... evo mene opet
kako se približava ivf dan, tako i moj strah raste... recite mi kakva se anestezija dobije kad idemo na punkciju? 
koliko sve to skupa traje (anestezija, zahvat...)??
fala  :Kiss:

----------


## pilek

nula kod mene,novo druzenje s petrovom i prvi ivf u drugom mjesecu....

----------


## žužy

*pilek*,prvo  :Love:  za betu...
a onda  :Very Happy:  za veljaču,mjesec ljubavi...

----------


## snupi

pilek drži se!
Ljubek ja sam dobila ansteziju u ruku- trajalo je od 5-10 minuta ovisno koliko js imaš. Bila sam uspavana za druge ne  znam jer sam bila sama na aspiraciji. Pripremi se das budes negdje sve skupa između 2  do 3 sata u bolnici.

----------


## žužy

> pilek drži se!
> Ljubek ja sam dobila ansteziju u ruku- trajalo je od 5-10 minuta ovisno koliko js imaš. Bila sam uspavana za druge ne  znam jer sam bila sama na aspiraciji. Pripremi se das budes negdje sve skupa između 2  do 3 sata u bolnici.


i ja sam dobila "nešto" u ruku,al nisam spavala,nijedna cura nije.meni je izgledalo da sam kratko bila unutra al su mi rekle da me nije bilo pola sata,tak da...ne sekiraj se *ljubilice* oko punkcije,to je mala stepenica do cilja,prođe brzo i nadalje misliš samo na transfer.fokusiraj se na ono nakon :Zaljubljen:

----------


## legal alien

pozdrav petrovke!
ne znam kako ali svaki put kad krecem u postupak ja tradicionalno poglupim.... uvijek se pitam isto... prvi dan ciklusa racunam ako stvari dobijem do 18:00 taj dan?
dali si dajete decapeptyl oko 17:00 zajedno sa menopurom ili da ga sprasim odmah cim dobijem stvari pa nastavim u istu uru do kraja?

----------


## MAMI 2

Pilek  :Love:  
Zajedno ćemo u nove pobjede.
Ljubilice kad krećeš ?

----------


## snupi

kaj su ti rekli u koliko sati se moraš pikati? Ako je u 17 h inda idu svi u 17, najviše možeš zakasniti do sat vremena. Jer prema tome ti određuju u koliko budeš dobila štopericu.

----------


## legal alien

Thx snupi. U 17:00 je menopur, za decapeptyl ne pise nista. Prije sam ga uvijek zajedno sa menopurom nego sam sad nesto pocela filozofirati sama sa sobom.

----------


## anddu

Legal sretno s postupkom, nek je ovaj dobitni~~~~~~~~~~1. Jesi već krenula s pikanjem ili tek imaš?

----------


## Mary123

> pozdrav petrovke!
> ne znam kako ali svaki put kad krecem u postupak ja tradicionalno poglupim.... uvijek se pitam isto... prvi dan ciklusa racunam ako stvari dobijem do 18:00 taj dan?
> dali si dajete decapeptyl oko 17:00 zajedno sa menopurom ili da ga sprasim odmah cim dobijem stvari pa nastavim u istu uru do kraja?


Draga prvi dan ciklusa računaš ako dobiješ do 17 sati....Si i ti u ovom mjesecu??
*Pilek* draga vjerujem da je veljača tvoja...sretno i drži mi se.. :Smile: 
*Ljubilica* i ja sam dobila u ruku ali meni se samo malo zamantalo...i nisam spavala poslije ništa...u sali sam bila onak ko u polu snu jer sam i čula razgovor doktora...a na to svatko drugačije reagira..

----------


## ljubilica

*MAMI 2* 21.1. idem po lijekova... kako i šta dalje ide, nemam pojma.. tad će mi 20.dc
pretpostavljam da čekamo vješticu i onda krećemo. neznam ništa o tim lijekovima, kako se daju i sl. dobit ću menopur, cetrotide i estrofem. pretpostavljam da će mi tamo neko i objasniti. koliko se otprilike koriste ti lijekovi prije postupka?

----------


## libicaa

Ja sam danas bila u Petrovoj i naručili me 5.2. na pregled i onda ću dobiti protokol. Ni ja ništa ne znam o lijekovima, prvi mi je IVF, 3/13. 
Ljubilica jesu te gledali na uzv prije nego što si dobila termin kada doći po lijekove?

----------


## ljubilica

*libicaa* nisu, 1. puta kad sam bila, donjela sam nalaze koje sam imala i već tada mi je rečeno da me čeka IVF a ako se popravi s-gram možda i inseminacija, s-gram se popravio al nedovoljno za inseminaciju, 2. puta sam donjela ostale tražene nalaze, dobila datum kad dolazim po lijekove i sad čekam taj datum

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
dobila uputu da idem ovaj mjesec na UZV i hormonalno praćenje ovulacije..
jel mi treba uputnica? navodno se ne moram naručiti, bitno je samo da dođem u 7 ujutro..
hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## ljubilica

ja mislim da treba. nevjerujem da bi ikakav pregled radili bez uputnice

----------


## libicaa

I ja mislim da treba. Mi idemo na IVF, nemamo šanse za ništa drugo jel ja nemam jajovoda. A jesu te tražili da vadiš hormone? Mene ne.

----------


## Ftičica

hvala na odgovoru.
onda će mi valjda jedna biti dovoljna ili moram tražiti nekoliko ( za svaki dan po jednu )?
budem ih zvala u ponedjeljak i pitala jer imam novu i jako jako mladu soc. ginekologicu koja se uvijek čudi  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Ja mislim da jedna za sve ...

----------


## ljubilica

dio hormona sam vadila na preporuku privatnog ginića a kad sam došla doktorici u Petrovu, onda sam neke morala ponoviti i neke dodatno izvaditi. i novi s-gram. imala sam od prije nalaz pape i uzv. otkrivali smo uzrok neplodnosti... kod kojeg si liječnika? ja kod Pavičić-Baldani

----------


## libicaa

Ja sam kod Šimunića. Kod mene su O ok, ostala prirodno trudna, ali završilo kao vanmaternična i izvadili mi oba jajovoda. Kaže Šimunić da za sada ne treba hormone jel su mi ciklusi ok. A ne znam, idem pa kud puklo da puklo. Veselim se, a s druge strane je strah od neuspjeha.

----------


## lana2401

> dio hormona sam vadila na preporuku privatnog ginića a kad sam došla doktorici u Petrovu, onda sam neke morala ponoviti i neke dodatno izvaditi. i novi s-gram. imala sam od prije nalaz pape i uzv. otkrivali smo uzrok neplodnosti... kod kojeg si liječnika? ja kod Pavičić-Baldani


DRAGE CURE TRAŽIM POMOĆ SAVJET...OVAKO MUŽ I JA SAMO BILU U PROTOKOLU U MARIBORU 12MJESEC 2012 I NAŽALOST NISMO USPJELI SVE NAŠE NADE SU PROPALE...OVAKO DAJ MI RECITE KAKVA JE PROCEDURA U PETROVOJ...KOLKO SE CEKA NA KONZULTACIJE KOLKO NA POSTUPAK UMJETNE OPLODNJE I KOJI SU NAJBOLJI DOKTORI TAMO KOGA BI NAM PRPORUČIL???KAKVA JE PUNKCIJA I DAL SVE IDE PREKO SOCIJALA???PUNO VAM HVALA INA SVEMU :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



12/12 1IVF MAROBOR  ..betu nismo ni dočekali samo se jakkooo rastužili

----------


## ljubilica

Mislim da su svi doktori stručnjaci, nemam baš previše iskustva... ja idem u veljači na ivf i isto se raspitujem oko punkcije, dobije se anestezija i sve ide preko  socijalnog

----------


## libicaa

Sve vam ovisi o nalazima, kakvi su. Što se tiče doktora tamo, ni ja nemam baš previše iskustva, ali koliko sam skužila ako niste njihovi pacijenti, a htjeli bi tamo na IVF (ili nešto drugo) onda vam oni daju doktora koji ima najviše slobodnog. A kakva vam je dg?

----------


## žužy

*Iana2401*,žao mi je zbog neuspjelog postupka.
mislim da je najbolje da nazoveš petrovu,i rečeš da bi se naručila na konzultacije,da ti je prvi put i ako ti je svejedno(meni je bilo,nisam nikog tamo znala,a svaki hvali svog dr pa mi je bilo svejedno),naruče te dr koji tog trena ima najmanju gužvu.e sad vele da je potrebno osobno se naručiti ili mailom,to ti bude rekla sestra preko telefona. na postupak se čeka,opet ovisi o tebi,tvom mužu,vašim event. problemima,pretragama koje morate obaviti...dakle,to ti ne može niko reči ovako unaprijed.mislim da je u globali prosjek 2 postupka godišnje.preko soc. imaš pravo na 4 stimulirana postupka i 2 u prirodnom ciklusu.
sretno!

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljubilice ja idem 23.01 po ljekove,dakle zajedno ćemo se pikat i čekat.

----------


## ljubilica

*MAMI 2* jel ti 1. postupak, meni da  :scared:

----------


## snupi

DRAGE CURE TRAŽIM POMOĆ SAVJET...OVAKO MUŽ I JA SAMO BILU U PROTOKOLU U MARIBORU 12MJESEC 2012 I NAŽALOST NISMO USPJELI SVE NAŠE NADE SU PROPALE...OVAKO DAJ MI RECITE KAKVA JE PROCEDURA U PETROVOJ...KOLKO SE CEKA NA KONZULTACIJE KOLKO NA POSTUPAK UMJETNE OPLODNJE I KOJI SU NAJBOLJI DOKTORI TAMO KOGA BI NAM PRPORUČIL???KAKVA JE PUNKCIJA I DAL SVE IDE PREKO SOCIJALA???PUNO VAM HVALA INA SVEMu.


I ja sam bila u Mbu i sa njim nisam imala sreće. Petrova je promjenila politiku, više se ne naručuješ telefonom već mailom. Svaki doktor je dobar  za sebe, o tebi ovisi koga češ odabrati ja sam dr S , pošto sam kod  njega bila i na laparo i na histeroskopiji. Ne znam koliko se čeka , ali pošto si bila u Mbu u 12. prioremi se da budeš na redu tek negdje u 6. ili 7. mjesecu da ti se tijelo odmori od lijekova- jer dva puta možeš ići na ivf na godini, ne znam kolika ti je bila stimulacija.

Ja nisam bila na konzultacijama jer se znala moja problematika ali trebaš imati dvije uputnice jedna za bolničko lječenje a drugu za vaše mišljenje i pregled, obadvije budeš dala doktoru  ili sestri da ti mogu dati terapiju. I vrijede ti cijelo vrijeme i za folikukometrije ,aspiraciju i transfer. Samo dok dođes javiš se sestri svoje ime i prezime i kod kojega si doktora.

A što se tiće lijekova postoje dva protokola dugi i kratki ovisno koji je zdravstveni problem. To vam bude sstra Irena objanila kak se koriste lijekovi, u koliko sati, kad koji kako se slažu i sve ostalo, obavezno sve pitajte zato su tamo¸

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> bok svima,
> dobila uputu da idem ovaj mjesec na UZV i hormonalno praćenje ovulacije..
> jel mi treba uputnica? navodno se ne moram naručiti, bitno je samo da dođem u 7 ujutro..
> hvala na odgovoru!


draga trebas uputnicu od ginica za folikulometriju, ta uputnica onda podrazumijeva vise od 1 UZV

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

i lana bez velikih slova, to znaci da vices

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljubilice meni je 1.put.
baš danas razmišljam kad krenem s pikanjem kako ću se pitak na poslu ? Ajd još piknut nekako ću u wc , ali ako lijek mora bit u frižideru nemam pojma.

----------


## snupi

Mami di si doma? Ja sam svoj frižiderić  dobila sa dekapeptilima dok sam kupovala ljekove u Sloveniji.Veličine je malog nessera. A da li imate kakav frižić na poslu?

----------


## žužy

> Ljubilice meni je 1.put.
> baš danas razmišljam kad krenem s pikanjem kako ću se pitak na poslu ? Ajd još piknut nekako ću u wc , ali ako lijek mora bit u frižideru nemam pojma.


ma neče lijekovima biti ništa to vrijeme kad budeš na poslu,do pikanja.nije da budu negdje na +30..
moji su normalno stajali u torbi od 11 do 5 kad sam se otišla piknut.
i poželjno je izvaditi prije samog pikanja van iz friza,da si ne pikneš takve hladne.

----------


## MAMI 2

Snupi u Zagrebu sam .
Ma imamo na poslu frižider ali nitko ne zna i ne želim da zna, ma nešto ću smislit.
Jel oni odrede vrijem u koje se pikaš ili možemo mi ?

----------


## legal alien

> Legal sretno s postupkom, nek je ovaj dobitni~~~~~~~~~~1. Jesi već krenula s pikanjem ili tek imaš?


po nekim mojim procjenama trebala sam se danas ostvariti, mada je to kod mene tesko pogoditi jer su ciklusi od 22-26 dana pa sad valjda kako koji jajnik radi. 
uglavom danas nula bodova. a krenula na posao sa decapeptylom  :Smile: 
valjda ce doci sutra. inace u iduci petak idem u zg. karta vec kupljena. uzela GO. sve spremno. 

juhuuu tvoj me potpis tako obradovao. cestitam!!! 


@ mary123 da ja sam u sijecnju. ako me sjecanje dobro sluzi i ti si? sretnoooo!

----------


## legal alien

@ MAMI 2 na onom papiru sa protokolom ti pise kada idu ljekovi. meni je recimo u 17:00.
a sto se tice bockanja, ja to odradim nekad u wc-u na poslu, nekad ako ostanem sama u kancelariji, jednom cak u sobi (radim u hotelu pa pogotovo zimi imam izbora  :Smile: ). jednom sam cak na parkingu na aerodromu u zagrebu. jer mi je let bio nekako bas oko 17:00. bude jako smjesnih situacija. jednom sam tako od straha i stresa u wc-u usjepla skroz razvalit decapeptyl. kad sam objasnjavala sestri ivi sto mi se dogodilo rekla je da nisam prva ni zadnja i da se ne uzbudjujem... a sad su mi recimo dali samo 7 decapeptyla jer 8. dan moram doci u petrovu pa ce mi dati ostatak. znaci moram biti puuuno pazljivija.

e da, kupi plivacept da dezinficiras ruke i prostor gdje ces muckati menopur (ako ga koristis). ja uvijek nosim i onu veliku rolu papira pa od toga napravim podlogu, vatu, alkohol i plivacept.

----------


## MAMI 2

Majko moja putovat ću na posao sa koferom, hahah
A vidjet ću šta će mi reći i dali se može dogovoriti vrijeme pikanja , najviše bi mi pasalo u 5 ujutro, jer sam tada doma i ako radim popodne i ako radim ujutro. A budem nekako , kako su ostali i ja ću.

----------


## snupi

Kad počinješ mogu ti ja posuditi svoj friđ ako imas veliku torbu može ti biti u torbi

----------


## MAMI 2

Snupi hvala, vidjet ću kako će bit pa se javim.

----------


## Mary123

> po nekim mojim procjenama trebala sam se danas ostvariti, mada je to kod mene tesko pogoditi jer su ciklusi od 22-26 dana pa sad valjda kako koji jajnik radi. 
> uglavom danas nula bodova. a krenula na posao sa decapeptylom 
> valjda ce doci sutra. inace u iduci petak idem u zg. karta vec kupljena. uzela GO. sve spremno. 
> 
> juhuuu tvoj me potpis tako obradovao. cestitam!!! 
> 
> 
> @ mary123 da ja sam u sijecnju. ako me sjecanje dobro sluzi i ti si? sretnoooo!


Da i ja sam u siječnju..u planu je oko 14-tog da ide prva inekcija...možda se sretnemo..bilo bi mi drago. :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

kad ja onda mogu očekivati 1. injekciju? idem 21.1 po lijekove?

----------


## snupi

Ljubi  da li si dobila  kratki ili dugi protokol?Postoji mogučnost dok dobiješ mengu da počneš odmah drugi dan ili 7 dan , tak sam ja imala i jedno i drugo.

----------


## ljubilica

e to neznam, saznat ću kad dođem po lijekove, znam samo koje ću lijekove dobiti.
* bubekica* mi je isto malo pojasnila neke stvari. *bubekice*  :Naklon:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja nemam pojma ni koji lijekovi ni koji protokol.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Evo da I ja ovdje javim da sam 23.01. Na kontroli i preuzimanju lijekova. Nemam pojma kaj cu dobiti niti dali sam u dugom ili kratkom postupku. Frka me totalno ali sve cu izdrzati zbog bebe.
Sretno nam svima!

----------


## snupi

sve bude ok, nemoj da te bude frka. Ako smo svi to prošli možeš  i ti!
 :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Tako se I tjesim...  :Kiss:

----------


## pilek

ja nemam pojma ni koji protokol ni koji me lijekovi cekaju ...

----------


## MAMI 2

Wanna be moom i ja sam 23.01. za lijekove.

Pilek kad ti ideš?

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam kod Šimunića. Kod mene su O ok, ostala prirodno trudna, ali završilo kao vanmaternična i izvadili mi oba jajovoda. Kaže Šimunić da za sada ne treba hormone jel su mi ciklusi ok. A ne znam, idem pa kud puklo da puklo. Veselim se, a s druge strane je strah od neuspjeha.


O, da, da... neka doktor to priča kome hoće. Stimulirati pacijeticu bez uvida u hormonski status-spolne hormone i hormone štitnjače, u najmanju ruku je neodgovorno. Kako misle odabrati najbolju stimulaciju ako ne znaju stanje sa osnovnim hormonima bitnim za liječenje neplodnosti?

Cure, ne padajte na ovakve postupke. To se radi radi štednje, a slažete se sigurno da na vama ne treba štedjeti i da imate prevo na njbolje moguće liječenje, zar ne?

Ili šutite, ako vam je svejedno što se događa sa vama i vašim tijelom i vašim šansama za uspjeh u liječenju neplodnosti.

----------


## ljubilica

*Inesz* potpisujem u potpunosti
*libicaa* traži da ipak prekontroliraš hormone, imaš pravo na to. Znam da je stručnjak, al on ne treba rađati nego mi..

----------


## pilek

29.01. :-d

----------


## žužy

> 29.01. :-d


pilek,to si zvala pa dobila termin il si bila tamo?

----------


## snupi

Barekice molba- e mai adresu na koju se moram naručiti,ja sam se još naručivala telefonom!

----------


## snupi

Žužy više nema zvanja telefonom!

----------


## žužy

> Žužy više nema zvanja telefonom!


znam,zato pitam,zanima me kak se naručila..
E-mail: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr
meni je sestra rekla da si pročitam upute kaj piše kak se naručiti ili da dođem osobno naručiti se po ljekove.

----------


## snupi

dođem po tebe pa se idemo naručiti skupa?

----------


## snupi

varaždin i koprivnica su blizu! :Smile:

----------


## pilek

žužy to me sestra naručila sad u 12 mjesecu kad sam isala na inseminaciju....

----------


## barkica

Pozdrav svim petrovkama! Citam vas stalno,eto i ja da se pridruzim napokon u cekanje protokola. Narucena sam pocetkom 2.mj po lijekove,imam pitanje:ak je dugi protokol u pitanju i icsi-ima li netko iskustva od vas u petrovoj? Hvala unaprijed!
Btw. :Smile: svima sve naj u Novoj godini i nek je puno,puno plusica i srceka!

----------


## MAMI 2

Barkica dobro došla !
Ja ti nemam pojma, idem prvi put .

----------


## snupi

ja sam imala kratki protokol i isci. Bila sam samo na menopuru i štoperici. Kome ideš u postupak? Sorri, dobro nam došla!

----------


## snupi

Pošto si isto iz vža , javi se na pp pa se možemo naći  i na kavi!

----------


## libicaa

Jutro curke  :Smile: 
Ja idem 5.2. na pregled i uzv.. A u 3.mj imamo 1IVF. Da li da odmah donesem uputnicu za lijekove ili će me naručiti negdje u 2.mj da dođem po njih? Više mi niš nije jasno... i jedva čekam da krenemo s postupkom.

----------


## ljubilica

pa mene su naručili kad da dođem po lijekove i dobiješ listu na kojoj piše šta sve trebaš ponjeti (sve fotokopirano) i te 2 uputnice
sad ti treba up za pregled i uzv a tamo će ti onda ostaje pojedinosti reći
zar sam ja jedina koja nikad nije pregledana u Petrovoj???

----------


## bernica

i ja sam iz vž-a pa ak vredi poziv...i ja bi na kavu  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

ajme kaj vas ima varaždinki,okupirale ste petrovu :Grin: 
ljubi,ne sekiraj se,nebi ni ja bila na stolu prije ivf-a da nisam obavila pct.a ni to nije bil pregled,već uzimanje uzorka.tak da  :Gumi-gumi: ,bit će još pregleda..

----------


## ljubilica

šta je pct????  :Embarassed:

----------


## žužy

postkoitalni tes,iliti po naški,bili smo na ispitu nakon odnosa :Aparatic: 
pošto su nam svi nalazi do tad bili uredni,dr je rekao da bi bilo dobro to napraviti,da vidimo da možda "moji ne papaju njegove"...
ukratko,unutar 6 sati nakon odnosa morali smo dojti u petrovu(bilo je super tandrkati se sat i pol u autu,dok sam se skinula tam sva sluzava,bojala sam se obrisati samo da što više ostane,krepala sam od srama.al sve je to normalno..),uzel mi je uzorak i bacil na stakalce i pod mikroskop da vidi dali ima živih spermića.u nalazu stoji da je 50% aktivnih.to je valjda ok,kad je rekel da je nalaz uredan.

----------


## snupi

Bernica javi mi se na pp!
Žužy ja sam se naručila nisam trebala  nikakvu uputnicu on line , dobila sam  termin ta konzultacije 23.01. kod dr S a ,mjesta za novi ivf ima u 5. mjesecu!

----------


## žužy

Znači,samo si napisala podatke i razlog dolaska?

----------


## snupi

kopirat cu ri kaj sam napisala.

    Moje ime je  Snupi . Kod Vas sam bila na postupku potpomognute oplodnje početkom Prosinca. Postupak je završio biokemijskom trudnoćom. postupak je vodio dr Strelec. Molimo Vas da nam odgovorite kada možemo doći na konzultacije u svezi ponovnog postupka , te kada je moguće očekivati ponovni postupak

----------


## žužy

:Kiss:  srce si!

----------


## ljubilica

> postkoitalni tes,iliti po naški,bili smo na ispitu nakon odnosa
> pošto su nam svi nalazi do tad bili uredni,dr je rekao da bi bilo dobro to napraviti,da vidimo da možda "moji ne papaju njegove"...
> ukratko,unutar 6 sati nakon odnosa morali smo dojti u petrovu(bilo je super tandrkati se sat i pol u autu,dok sam se skinula tam sva sluzava,bojala sam se obrisati samo da što više ostane,krepala sam od srama.al sve je to normalno..),uzel mi je uzorak i bacil na stakalce i pod mikroskop da vidi dali ima živih spermića.u nalazu stoji da je 50% aktivnih.to je valjda ok,kad je rekel da je nalaz uredan.


oprosti al ja ću krepati od smjeha  :Laughing:  odmah sam se sjetila sebe kako sam sluzava poslije, i još takva da trebam stić do bolnice... pa moraš imati odnos u gluho doba noći da bi im ujutro tak popišana došla!?!? čula sam za taj test, al nisam bila sigurna za skraćenicu

----------


## žužy

jep...daj si zamisli,zbudili smo se oko 3 i sad se ti napali a jedva gledaš i spal bi više neg na lotu dobil..u 7 smo već morali biti tam.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Snupi u koliko sati si gore 23.01? I ja sam tad u 11,15

----------


## wanna be mommy

> jep...daj si zamisli,zbudili smo se oko 3 i sad se ti napali a jedva gledaš i spal bi više neg na lotu dobil..u 7 smo već morali biti tam.


Zuzy, trebala si u autu pred petrovom pa nek imaju friski nalaz  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

> Zuzy, trebala si u autu pred petrovom pa nek imaju friski nalaz


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ja ću krepati...
tam u wc-u bi bilo najbolje  :Laughing: 
sreća pa ne moram i na tu pretragu

----------


## wanna be mommy

> ja ću krepati...
> tam u wc-u bi bilo najbolje 
> sreća pa ne moram i na tu pretragu


Ja se nebi iznenadila da me posalju i na to. Odma cu im reci da cemo mi to zbaviti u sobici za spermiograme :D

----------


## ljubilica

ahahahahahahaha  :Laughing:  a vrata se ne mogu zatvoriti do kraja...  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Žuži baš si me nasmijala, mislim znam da ti nije bilo lako ali samo kar pokušam zamislit to krepam od smijeha, i sad si razmišljam kako bi ja pa to sve iscuri ali bi vjerojatno stavila tampon dok ne dođem tamo, zamisli kad se izvadi pa ono sve pljucne na stol, hahah.

Snupi onda smo 23.01. skupa kod , u koliko si sati, ja u 10,30.

Cure po čemu se određuije protokol, jel dugi , kratki i sl.

----------


## wanna be mommy

E I mene zanima to za protokol!

----------


## tikki

Danas sam pokušavala (bezuspješno) dobiti Petrovu da im javim da  ne mogu na postupak u idućem ciklusu nego u onomu veljači. Kad je MMbio u 11 mjesecu odnio uputnice za bolničko + pregled rekli su mu da samo nazovemo 10ak dana prije M da se dogovorimo kada da dođemo po lijekove. 
Sad vidim da se naveliko spominje on-line naručivanje. Jel to znači da sada sve ide preko maila? 
Uh, malo se maknem od foruma i teme, i čini mi se kao da sam opet početnik, ništa više ne kužim kamo i kada zvati :D

----------


## žužy

> Ja se nebi iznenadila da me posalju i na to. Odma cu im reci da cemo mi to zbaviti u sobici za spermiograme :D


e sad ja tebe zamišljam kak hodaš od sobice do ambulante a sve čvapče za tobom po pločicama(uzmimo npr da imaš šosa,a kaj gaće drže..),i još napraviš lokvu dok čekaš na red k sestrama. :lool: 
malo smo skrenule ot bumo dobile po prstima od admin.

----------


## žužy

> Danas sam pokušavala (bezuspješno) dobiti Petrovu da im javim da  ne mogu na postupak u idućem ciklusu nego u onomu veljači. Kad je MMbio u 11 mjesecu odnio uputnice za bolničko + pregled rekli su mu da samo nazovemo 10ak dana prije M da se dogovorimo kada da dođemo po lijekove. 
> Sad vidim da se naveliko spominje on-line naručivanje. Jel to znači da sada sve ide preko maila? 
> Uh, malo se maknem od foruma i teme, i čini mi se kao da sam opet početnik, ništa više ne kužim kamo i kada zvati :D


da,jučer je meni sestra rekla da se nemože više naručiti tel.,već mailom(E-mail: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr) ili osobno.
i meni je rečeno(u rujnu) da u veljači nazovem za po ljekove,al evo,i ja bum probala mailom da se ne vozam do zg samo za tih 5 min.
zovi od 12 do 2,budi uporna.

----------


## MAMI 2

Nema više naručivanja telefonom i meni su rekli da ih nazovem isto samo za preuzimanje lijekova pa kad sam nazvala rekli obavezno e mail ili osobno, tako da zvanje je gubitak vremena. E da i mala napomena da sam nakon 7 dana čekanja odgovora na mail spremila se i otišla tamo i dobila termin i još su se čudili kako mi nitko nije odgovorio.

----------


## tikki

Hvala na odgovoru, budem slala mail!

----------


## tina29

hej! malo tu malo tamo,više ne znam di pišem......
ima koja u petrovoj 15.01.? ili uopče jel ko ide na neki postupak u 1mj.?
nije vrag da ja jedina idem na AIH u 1mj.i to sama  :Unsure:

----------


## snupi

ja sam naručena 23.01. na ponovne konzultacije u 12:30. Jučer sam poslala mail popodne u 17.00 i već danas ujutro me čekao odgovor. Tina mislim da budes sama!
Barekice vi koje ste 23.01.  da li postoji da sve nađemo recimo u 12 tamo na holu pa da se barem upoznamo, ja ću doći ranije ako treba? Sve navodno ide mailom ili osibno.Žužy ideš sa mnom 23.01.? A tko vas je uopće poslao na taj ptc?

----------


## snupi

ja sam isto tako bila sama na punkciji nije bilo nikoga osima mene i mene!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bok!!!

Ja sam skroz svježa i molim vas naputke - please.......... Kad čitam vaše postove - sva sam zbunjena - i sve mi se doima tako kompliciranim. Baš trebam savjet i potporu. 

Dakle - po napravljenom spermiogramu ovdje kod nas ispalo je da ih nema dovoljno, progesivno pokretnih uopće nema i općenito su usporeni. Saznali smo razlog: varikokela. 

Sad moramo ponoviti spermiogram u Petrovoj gdje ćemo ići na postupak. 

Molim vas informaciju: kako se naručiti na spermiogram? Da li je točno da zovem na brojeve 01 4604 755; 4604 686? Ili ide mailom? Ali ne znam na koji bi mail slala za ovo - je li to zavod za reprodukciju? 

Mislila sam da napravimo konzultacije isti dan kad i spermiogram - jer smo 250km od Zagreba, pa da obavimo sve u jednom danu. Ali da li ima smisla? Ili - ako bude spermiogram do 14h - jedino poslije 14h da dogovorimo? Da li se za konzultacije traži uputnica? A za konzultacije zovem na ovaj broj: +385 (0)1 4604-723?

Ovisno o novom spermiogramu će se odlučiti hoćemo direktno na IVF (tako veli moj lokalni MPO koji se specijalizirao u Petrovoj) ili na AIH (onda ću morati prvo na HSG).

Kod mene je inače sve ok. Jedino mi je progesteron na doljnoj granici i sukladno tome kraća lutealna - ali zato uzimam Duphaston u drugom dijelu ciklusa.

Hvala vam!

----------


## libicaa

Na spermio se naručujete telefonom. Davanje uzoraka vam je 7-9. Čisto sumnjam da ćete uspjeti uskladiti termin s-grama i konzultacija. Ja bi ti preporučila da se dogovorite u Petrovoj da sgram obavite negdje kod sebe, a da na konzultacije dođete u Zagreb.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ako budemo morali još jedan put u Zagreb - nema veze - sve samo za bebicu/bebice! Ali naravno da bi bilo praktičnije obaviti sve u istom danu.

Rekao nam je MPO-dok da u Petrovoj priznaju samo vlastiti spermiogram. A ovaj koji je MM napravio kod nas u bolnici - uistinu nije dovoljno detaljan- čak ne piše ni krajnja dijagnoza - ono oligo, asteno, i dr. On služio kao samo za orijentaciju - ništa drugo.

OK - nazvat ću na onaj broj za spermiogram. Probat ću dogovoriti i konzultacije - pa kako bude bude. 

Hvala!

----------


## ljubilica

*anka* ništa te ne košta da pitaš da sve bude u istom danu, nalati su gotovi već oko 1, a možda i prije. a ako te naruči tipa u podne na pregled, sigurno ćeš još čekati na red, uvijek je gužva.
moj savjet je da se prvo naručiš na s-gram i onda po tom terminu pokušaš uskladiti konzultacije. i da treba i up i za s-gram i za konzultacije kod liječnika. i sva moguća dokumentacija koju imate. na stranici od Petrove bolnice imaš sve tel. brojeve i mailove
sretno! ako ti ja mogu kako pomoći iz Zagreba, samo traži

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

25.01. idemo zbog spermiograma- to je dogovoreno! Smotana sam - nisam pitala di je točno laboratorij. Postoji neka signalizacija na teritoriju Petrove? Pretpostavljam da Petrova ima 100 zgrada- molim te reci gdje se otprilike ide- da ne lutamo. 

A poslala sam mail s molbom da taj dan bude i savjetovanje! Pa bumo vidjeli.

A reci - tko daje uputnicu za savjetovanje? Moja gin, moj MPO ili suprugova opća dok.????

A što je s tim pregledom?! Dakle bit će savjetovanje - i onda će i mene pregledati? To ide u istom terminu?

I hvala na ponudi za pomoć!!!!!!!!!!! :Naklon:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Dobili smo termin za savjetovanje 30.01!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Baš nezgodno - u par dana 2x u Zagreb...

Ništa se tu ne može.

----------


## ljubilica

draga *anka* mužu za s-gram uputnicu daje njegova opća praksa a tebi tvoj socijalni ginekolog. mislim da je meni na uputnici 1. put pisalo pregled ili kontrolni pregled.
Mene nije pregledavala nego taj put je pregledala sve moje papire što sam donjela i odma je bio dog za ivf a u međuvremenu sam trebala još neke hormone napraviti i muž ponoviti s-gram. i sve sam to bez njega napravila. on je potreban bio samo kad je davao uzorak i sad kad budemo išli na punkciju, ipet mora doći, normalno...
svi moji dotadašnji nalazi su bili od svakud napravljeni i nije pravila nikakve probleme. u pravilu sam došla sa skoro svom potrebnom dokumentacijom i odma ti sve brže ide.
ja ti mogu reći koje sam sve hormone do sad učinila pa ako imaš mogućnosti, napravi sve i ako su koliko toliko uredni, neće te slati na dodatne.
labos za s-gram ti je odma iza glavne zgrade, ne možeš fulati...

----------


## martinaP

*snupi*, imaš pp.

----------


## snupi

Hvala pročitala i odgovorila. Ovako    draga  naša Anka lab za spermiogram ti se nalazi  odmah iza glavne zgrade  .Moj savjet sparkirajte se u podzemnoj na kvaternikovom trgu od tamo do bolnice imate pješice 5 minuta. da li imaš za sebe dvije uputnice to ides na 1 konzultacije i po ljekove ili? Uputnicu ta savjetovanje trebaš tražiti od svog socialnog ginekologa - da ti napiše vaš pregled i mišljenje i na to dijagnozu neplodnost.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala vam puno - na uputama!!!!!! Tražit ćemo uputnice!!! Jedva čekam!!!

Ljubilice - što se tiče hormona - vadila sam sve hormone u rujnu (štitnjača, ma sve komplet) - i ranije sam vadila dio hormona - i uvijek mi je sve bilo super! Osim što je progesteron bio na doljnjoj granici - ali zato evo već drugi mjesec koristim Duphastone. 

Ipak sam uspjela dogovoriti da spermiogram i savjetovanje bude u jednom danu - dakle 30.01. Samo što do termina savjetovanja neće biti gotov nalaz spermiograma. Aaaali budući da imamo spermiogram od prije i nalaz urologa da je varikokela glavni uzrok loših spermija, nadam se da neće zbog toga biti problema. Zbog varikokele nam ne gine MPO - kako god - i novi spermiogram neće pokazati neko poboljšanje - i nadam se da će nas primiti. 

Recite da li je netko kod dr. Radakovića u obradi? I ako je on na savjetovanju - da li će on kasnije voditi i sami postupak?

----------


## snupi

da Ančice on će ti voditi cijeli postupak

----------


## snupi

i zbilja si jedan  veliki nestrpljivko!

----------


## snupi

Anlka drago mi je da si sve uspijela dobiti isti dam , dok budeš išla po uputnice traži svog doktora da ti napiše i putni nalog, pa da dobiješ bar dio love za benzin!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Wow!!!!!! HZZO pokriva dio troškova?!?!?!?! Iznenađena sam totalno!!!! Super! Hvala ti na savjetu - svakako ću pitati doktoricu!!!

I da-  jesam nestrpljiva-  ali ovo je već 21. ciklus da radimo na bebi - i već mi je dosta - a još su okolo nas svi trudni ili već roditelji...

Baš sam uzbuđena!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## snupi

*i nemoj zaboraviti potvrditi  na hzzo i u petrovoj!*

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ok. Dakle - dok daje putni nalog. Mi ga dajemo u Petrovoj da ga ovjere, oni nam ga vrate - i mi ga nosimo u HZZO kako bi nam oni isplatili novčeke. 

Jesam dobro shvatila?

Dakle - MM može dobiti novac zbog spermiograma i ja zbog pregleda/konzultacija.

----------


## žužy

da *anka*,trebala bi dobiti putni nalog od soc. gin. dok i uputnicu. u petrovoj ti popune svoj dio,ti upišeš svoje podatke i odneseš na hzzo.kod nas je u hodniku kutija u koju se ubaci i nemaš brige.kroz mjesec i pol sjednu pare na rčn,mislim da je bilo 60-70kn..e sad,ja zadnji il čak dva puta nisam dobila pn,opče sam zabila i pitati zakaj..a znala sam pročitati i da neki dr opče ga ne daju.a neki daju jedan ponavljajuči,u koji ti u petrovoj lupe štambilj kod svakog dolaska,pa na kraju predaš jedan na hzzo.uglavnom,ako ti ga dr nebude dal,pitaj.za tm bome neznam,to nek on vidi kod svog dr kad pe po uputnicu za s-gram.

----------


## bubekica

*anka* ako idete skupa, nisam sigurna da ce vam dati 2 putna naloga, bila sam jednom na vv kad je bio jedan takav slucaj i sestra bas nije bila presretna s tim i otkantala ih. jer realno, imate jedne putne troskove.

----------


## milasova8

Vidim da vas je puno sad ovaj mjesec u postupku pa,da svima zazelim srecu i uspjesne postupke!!!
Sretno

----------


## barkica

Hvala cure na dobrodoslici! Idem kod dr.Simunica.Sad:kad dodem po lijekoveimam li kakav pregled, konzultacije... Prvi put mi je petrovski postupak,pa bas neznam kak to ide tam. Samo se nadam da onaj koktel"anestezija" lupi da se skoro nist ne osjeti :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> *anka* ako idete skupa, nisam sigurna da ce vam dati 2 putna naloga, bila sam jednom na vv kad je bio jedan takav slucaj i sestra bas nije bila presretna s tim i otkantala ih. jer realno, imate jedne putne troskove.


bubek, ako idu busom ili vlakom ne sjede si u krilu :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> bubek, ako idu busom ili vlakom ne sjede si u krilu


Haha, stvarno  :Laughing:

----------


## anddu

> *anka* ako idete skupa, nisam sigurna da ce vam dati 2 putna naloga, bila sam jednom na vv kad je bio jedan takav slucaj i sestra bas nije bila presretna s tim i otkantala ih. jer realno, imate jedne putne troskove.


Pa sestra u bolnici nema veze s putnim troskovima. Niti ih potpisuje niti odobrava. Njen je posao to proslijediti doktoru na potpis i pecat a na HZZO-u je hoce li troskove odobriti ili ne. I mi smo uvijek dobili svatko svoj putni nalog ili jedan s pratnjom sto je znaci za dvije osobe. I to moraju odobriti.

----------


## bubekica

Prihvacam, bubnula sam o necemu o cemu nemam pojma. Mea culpa  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Pa sestra u bolnici nema veze s putnim troskovima. Niti ih potpisuje niti odobrava. Njen je posao to proslijediti doktoru na potpis i pecat a na HZZO-u je hoce li troskove odobriti ili ne. I mi smo uvijek dobili svatko svoj putni nalog ili jedan s pratnjom sto je znaci za dvije osobe. I to moraju odobriti.


U Petrovoj sestra ovjerava putni nalog, doktor ga niti ne pogleda.

----------


## tina29

*anka* sretno i da ti se ostvari tvoja največa želja!
a naravno i svima  ostalim curama-*sretno*!

----------


## anddu

> U Petrovoj sestra ovjerava putni nalog, doktor ga niti ne pogleda.


Ok ali bubek je govorila za vv a znam da je tako i i Vg pa mi je bilo logicno da je tako svugdje. I trebao bi na nalogu biti potpis lijecnika. Svejedno sestri to ne ide ni iz spaga ni u spag i nije na njoj da nekomw odbije putni nalog vec na HZZO

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Nas će put izaći preko 500kn - i tih 60kn po osobi - dobro će doći - ali neću prositi. Ako daju, daju. Ako ne- neću se iznenaditi. 
Od plaće mi mjesečno ide preko 1.100kn za zdravstveno i još plaćam i dopunsko. A kad oni nekad trebaju dati, onda ih se mora ganjati. 

Ali nećemo o tome - plaćaju postupke i to je super!!!!!!!!!!!! Hvala im!  :Cool: 

I MM i ja smo baš sretni što smo krenuli!!! Jedva čekamo!!!  :Very Happy: 


*Tina*  - hvala - *i tebi i svim curama* puuuuuno uspjeha - tražit ću vas opet pomoć!!!!!!!! Onome tko je pokrenuo ovaj forum - skidam kapu pred njim!!!!!!

----------


## sanjalica82

u 4mj idemo na 2IVF. prije toga moram obavit 3D UZV. isto je narucivanjem maila i tako sam ja svaki dan slala mail da se narucim i nista...onda mi je pukao film i zamolila sam frendicu da me naruci. i ode ona i ovi joj kazu u podrumu da jos nisu skuzili kako poslat potvrdu narucivanja..pa da ih ubijes...
mene zanima dali moram vadit novi PAPA i briseve jer sam podlozna upalama (najcesce upala mjehura ii prema papi imam kronicnu upalu vec nekoliko godina)

----------


## žužy

pozdrav *sanjalica*!
kad si imala 1.ivf,odnosno,kad si vadila zadnje briseve i papu?navodno ti nalazi vrijede godinu dana.ali ako si u međuvremenu imala nekih novih problema "dolje",upalu..nebi bilo loše napraviti nove.čisto radi sebe.
P.S.a valjda su se konačno uhodali s tim mail-iranjem...

----------


## sanjalica82

> pozdrav *sanjalica*!
> kad si imala 1.ivf,odnosno,kad si vadila zadnje briseve i papu?navodno ti nalazi vrijede godinu dana.ali ako si u međuvremenu imala nekih novih problema "dolje",upalu..nebi bilo loše napraviti nove.čisto radi sebe.
> P.S.a valjda su se konačno uhodali s tim mail-iranjem...


imala sam IVF u 9mj. papa je zadnji bio u 8mj, a brisevi u 4mj. mislim da cu otic radi sebe jer volim to sve imat pod kontrolom. svi ostali nalazi vrijede?

----------


## žužy

da,markeri i ostali papiri vrijede 2 god.slažem se s tobom,nebi bilo loše ponoviti..
oprosti kaj pitam,zašto moraš ići na 3D uzv?

----------


## sanjalica82

> da,markeri i ostali papiri vrijede 2 god.slažem se s tobom,nebi bilo loše ponoviti..
> oprosti kaj pitam,zašto moraš ići na 3D uzv?


iskreno nemam pojma..samo mi je tako dr rekao da to moram obavit i donjet nalaz od kontrole  endokrinologa jer koristim Euthyrox jer su me poslali na IVF kad mi je TSH bio oko 4

----------


## žužy

kod kojeg si dr.?a čuj,ne škodi,dobro je dok imaš prilike napraviti sve kaj možeš prije postupka.

----------


## sanjalica82

> kod kojeg si dr.?a čuj,ne škodi,dobro je dok imaš prilike napraviti sve kaj možeš prije postupka.


kod radakovica sam..

----------


## bernica

I ja sam bila na prvom pregledu kod dr. Radakovića pa pretpostavljam da me on vodi. Skupila sam sve nalaze koje je tražio na povijesti bolesti i još moram raditi 3 D krajem ciklusa. Tak je napisal odma nakon prvog pregleda. Piše mjerenje ušća cerviksa i 3D. Krajem drugog tj idem sa svim nalazima tam i naručujem se za lijekove i taj 3D. Let the games begin  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjalica82

> I ja sam bila na prvom pregledu kod dr. Radakovića pa pretpostavljam da me on vodi. Skupila sam sve nalaze koje je tražio na povijesti bolesti i još moram raditi 3 D krajem ciklusa. Tak je napisal odma nakon prvog pregleda. Piše mjerenje ušća cerviksa i 3D. Krajem drugog tj idem sa svim nalazima tam i naručujem se za lijekove i taj 3D. Let the games begin


dr je na godisnjem do 21.1. tak su tamo mojoj frendici rekli jer on mora napravit pregled.

----------


## snupi

ufurali su se mailom moj odgovor za narudžbu došao je nakon  12 sati.sanjalice samo na pravi sve kaj su ti rekli.Anka  ne brini imas pravo dobit novce za putne i kraj priče sa tim!

----------


## Mary123

*Anka* samo smireno..imaš pravo na putni nalog i ne vidim razlog zašto nebi dobila povrat novca.Ja dobijem od svog gine. putni nalog za više puta i samo ga lijepo dam sestri Ivi da mi stavi potpis i žig..Prošli put kada sam išla svaki drugi dan na uzv mi je rekla da sama upišem datume i da će mi ona na kraju potpisati...tak je i bilo.
Ima koga u ovom mjesecu kod doktora Kasuma?
Ja sam sljedeći vikend ako Bog da na prvom uzv!  :Smile:

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
hvala na odgovoru - dobila sam uputnicu za folikmetr. i moram doći u petak u 7 ujutro na šalter..
mi smo inače to već radili kod "općeg" doktora, pa nije bilo efekta..
čitajući, nekako mi se čini da smo mi jedini koji se tak jako vučemo.. ili mi se to samo čini?
jel bu se sad to "ciljanje" jako dugo pratilo.?. i kaj može biti slijedeće?
sorry, možda su glupa pitanja, ali stvarno mi se čini ko da sve stoji..

----------


## snupi

Bravo ne ide polako, sad budes dava ili tri puta isla uvz i  pratili ti stanje i onda ti budu rekli kad je punkcija.

----------


## pilek

Ftičica tak ti je i nama bilo...tek nakon tri neuspjesne inseminacije dobila ivf....

----------


## ljubilica

bokić
evo danas sam obavila dodatno papa test da imam svjež jer starom ističe rok 28.2., podigla obje uputnice, provjerila šifre, fotokopirala dokumentaciju, skoro pa sam spremna  :Grin: .
neznam za ostale, ali ja sam pripremila i kopije osobnih iskaznica i vjenčanog lista (piše na papiru, pa zlu ne trebalo)..
svima kolektivne *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## žužy

da ljubek,i to treba,i kopije osobne,i vj. lista.na listi nema pravno i psih. savjetovanje?

----------


## ljubilica

ima al mi je to prekrižila?!? zar i to trebam!?!?....

----------


## žužy

netrebaš,po zadnjem zakonu to je ukinjeno. :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

već sam se preznojila  :drama:  bač čitam: " Prije provedbe postupaka pomognute oplodne bračnim, odnosno izvanbračnim drugovima *može se* omogućiti psihološko ili psihoterapisko savjetovanje." Imam svaki dan sa sobom psihoterapijsko savjetovanje  :psiholog:

----------


## libicaa

I kod mene (nas) je sve pripremljeno, iskopirano i složeno i sad čeka ... Jučer zvala za friški nalaz PAPA testa koji je ok hvala Bogu. Mm još ide u pon. na sgram iako imamo nalaz iz 9.mj, ali nek se nađe.... I to bi bilo to... još manje od mjesec dana do preglleda i oko 2 do pikanja  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*libicaa* čemu s-gram ako će ionako morati dati uzorak a punkciji?? mi ćemo priložiti onaj iz studenog

----------


## tina29

hej curke!
*ljubi* vidim spremna si samo treba dočekati taj dan D! i ja sam isto spremila sve papire,danas mužu podigla nalaz sgrama i sve ok....ni meni nije jasno zašto stalo traže nove nalaze sgrama kad kak i ti kažeš dat če ionako na samom postupku,ali zlu ne trebalo napravili smo to tak da nas tamo ne zezaju.....svi se polako spremaju za svoje postupke,ima da ova godina urodi plodom  :Smile: 
sretno svima nama!

----------


## Mary123

*Ljubilica,tina29,libicaa* sretnooooo....ja počinjem sa pikanjem u ponedjeljak....nadam se.... :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*Mary123* bravo  :Very Happy:  s šta si dobila od pikalica??? jel sve za iglice ili ima i tbl?

----------


## snupi

sretno sa piknjem , aspiracijama i transferom!

----------


## Mary123

> *Mary123* bravo  s šta si dobila od pikalica??? jel sve za iglice ili ima i tbl?


Dobila sam gonale kao i prošli put i još mi je dodao od 6dc cetrotide....sve su iglice...
Samo su ovaj put gonale malo drugačije...prošli put sam ih miksala sada je ona gotova šprica pa sam sva izvan sebe...Sutra se moram pikniti,a dali i sada ide pod kutem od 45?...sutra tri gonale....Dobila sinoć iza 8 sati pa si računam kao da mi je danas prvi dan ciklusa

----------


## ljubilica

mene čeka menopur+cetrotide+estrofem

----------


## MAMI 2

Temica nam malo oživila !
Sretno svima !
Nije me bilo par dana jer sam sva neka smušena i svašta mi se nadogađlo .

Cure koje ste već bile u postupku, kako se ide na uzv, koliko česti i jel se može dogovarat vijeme ili je samo ujutro ?

----------


## Mary123

> Temica nam malo oživila !
> Sretno svima !
> Nije me bilo par dana jer sam sva neka smušena i svašta mi se nadogađlo .
> 
> Cure koje ste već bile u postupku, kako se ide na uzv, koliko česti i jel se može dogovarat vijeme ili je samo ujutro ?


Ide se uglavnom svaki drugi dan...i to ujutro u 8, jer još i krv vadiš..bar je tako kod mene bilo

----------


## žužy

*mami*,ideš svaki drugi dan,po potrebi svaki i to ujutro.meni su uvijek rekle sestre da dođem u 7,jer oko 8 je već doktor odlazil,pogotovo ako je bio dežuran noću.
krv nisam vadila ni jednom :neznam: 
ma,sve budeš znala na vrijeme!

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima, bila sam u petak i danas na UZV i dobili smo "zadatak" za ova 2 dana, pa ako nikaj ne bude onda ga zovem čim dobim da dođem da se dogovorimo za dalje..
i ja opet nisam pitala kaj je to dalje..  :Sad:  sva se zblesiram kad dođem tam..
ali je pogledal još jednom nalaze od HSG i sgrama i rekel da je super kaj imamo skroz frški sgram...

----------


## snupi

petrovke vidimo se 23.01.!!

----------


## nina10

Cure, molim vas za pomoć! U veljači idemo u prirodni ciklus pa nisam sigurna koju uputnicu trebam?!
Da li samo za bolničko liječenje ili i onu za pregled??? Ako je netko skoro bio u prirodnom........

----------


## ljubilica

Ide li netko 21.1?? Ja sam u 9 narucena?

----------


## prava ovčica

Što ako mi je PAPA pokazao CIN I... ?  :Sad: 
A termin za lijekove mi 30/01...?  :Sad: 

Kao da gledam loš film...

----------


## Mary123

*Prava ovčica* neznam šta ti reći..samo se smiri...netko će ti znati reći....
Ja sam u petak na uzv-u...ako ima koga za ubijanje dosade u čekaonici neka se javi.. :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Bokić curke... ja još brojim 3 tjedna do odlaska na pregled i dobijanja termina za ljekiće i onda još maloo iza toga krećemo  :Smile:  nadam se 

ovčica a šta ti je gin rekla? ne znam stvarno ja sam imala cin1 kad sam bila puno mlađa, prije nekih 8 godina i išla sam na biopsiju i riješila se  :Smile:  e sad ne znam dal sad postoji nekaj drugo, lijekovi ili nešto i dal to škodi postupku

----------


## snupi

ne znam kako ide sa prirodnjacima u Petrovoj!

----------


## prava ovčica

Gin kaže kako to nebi trebala biti prepreka za postupak i stvarno bih joj voljela
vjerovati, ali sve nekako sumnjam... trudnoća i CIN si nisu nešto dobri i po forumima vidim
da to i nije praksa, PAPA mora biti uredan da bi išla u postupak.
Neznam, sad moram otići po terapiju kod gin pa onda sa svim tim u Petrovu da vidim što će mi reći.
Šta ti je loša karma, od 07/2012 čekaš postupak i onda te par dana prije strefi vak nešto.
Teško je ostati smiren.

----------


## bubaba

Drage cure, evo i mene 30. idem u Petrovu po lijekove. Iduću menstruaciju očekujem oko 10.veljače. 
Molim Vas ako ste upoznate dali znate kad ću se trebati javiti i koliko dana ću morati biti u Zagrebu. Znam da sam vam vjerovatno dosadna. Ali moram si iznajmiti neki apartman i hotel i za rezervaciju mi barem treba okviran broj dana...pusa iz Zadra

----------


## žužy

*nina10*,za postupak ti treba uputnica za boln. liječenje i za pregled(meni moj dr. napiše za pregled i ultrazvuk,zlu ne trebalo..).
*ovčice*,neznam ti puno o tome al nadam se da je gin. u pravu i da vam nebude propao postupak! :Love: znam da je teško ostati smiren ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*bubaba*,sad dok peš po ljekove budu ti rekli kad se moraš počet pikati(vjerojatno budeš trebala i nazvati 1.dc). a baš doči u zg,na prvi ultrazvuk se mora oko 8.dc. sve ti bude pisalo na papiru.dakle,30. bi trebala saznati te "detalje",a to ti bude nadam se dovoljno prije za rezervaciju smještaja.
folikulometrije imaš svaki drugi(po potrebi i svaki) dan,zatim punkcija pa transfer(znaš uglavnom i sama proceduru)...računaj si da budeš morala biti u zg-u oko desetak dana cc.sve ovisi,ideš dan za danom..ja ti  :fige: 
svim kretalicama big kiss!

----------


## bubaba

žužy hvala ti puno ..srce si..šaljem ti veli poljubac i čujemo se

----------


## tina29

hej curke!
ja danas bila na fm,8dc,lijevo imam 3 mala,desno jedno veliko ništa! ne znam kaj bi rekla......možda do petka naraste još koji na tom desnom.....
*Mary123* ja sam ti u petak na uzv,doči ču oko pola devet.....koji je znak raspoznavanja?  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Žužy* ja se nisam javljala 1 dc....iaoko tam na papiru piše da se treba javiti,ali sestra Irena meni rekla da se treba javiti samo ako dan kada idem na prvi uzv pada na vikend da onda javim da zna reći dežurnom doktoru...
*Tina29* ja budem tam oko 8....Budem imala plavi fascikl...ti???I ja vjerujem da će narasti nešto i na desnom....moguće je da su se i sakrili ngdje...

----------


## pilek

Prava ovcica pa dal si imala kakve simptome,kakvu upalu ili kaj mozde ti samo malo imunitet se srusil. mene toga isto strah idem sutra na papu...

----------


## tina29

*Mary123* ja imam sivi fascikl,  :Laughing: , imat ću crnu jaknu(tak do koljena negdje),mršava,165cm i plavo,medeni pramenovi,pa eto valjda se bumo našle......
kod kojeg si dr.?

----------


## snupi

ocem i ja kad se vidite?

----------


## prava ovčica

> Prava ovcica pa dal si imala kakve simptome,kakvu upalu ili kaj mozde ti samo malo imunitet se srusil. mene toga isto strah idem sutra na papu...


PAPA u 11/2012 pokazao upalu, dobila Dalacin V kremu, kontrola 01/2013 pokazala CIN 1...
A tjedan prije te zadnje PAPE lezala doma nekoliko dana, neki me virus capio. E sad ima li to 
neke veze s CIN-om neznam, al mislim da oni to ne uzimaju u obzir. Nije bitno kako je doslo
do toga, bitno je da ga imam.
Al ja se stvarno nadam necemu tipa: evo terapija pa idemo u postupak... samo da me opet ne
stave za nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## tina29

*snupi* kaj si u petak u petrovoj??

----------


## snupi

ne ja sam sutra tjedan tamo!

----------


## tina29

e j...... onda,ja sam ovaj petak,a i mary123 isto......

----------


## wanna be mommy

Snupi, samo ti I ja smo 23.01 u Petrovoj? Mislila sam da nas je vise...

----------


## pilek

ja sa tek 29  :Smile:

----------


## nina10

žužy znam da mi u stimuliranom postupku trebaju te dvije uputnice ali za prirodni nisam sigurna. Ma tražit ću ja oba dvije uput. kako kažeš zlu ne trebalo!

----------


## ljubilica

A ja sama...  :Sad:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Snupi, samo ti I ja smo 23.01 u Petrovoj? Mislila sam da nas je vise...


I ja sam 23. u 10,30 ali ću doći malo ranije jer idem radit popodne.

----------


## snupi

ja sam naručena u 12 i 30

----------


## snupi

kaj nas nije bilo četiri naručeno za 23.01?

----------


## MAMI 2

Znam da nas je dosta, 3 ili 4 .

----------


## Mary123

Ja sam kod dr.Kasuma...Ali bez obzira koji da je tamo idem na prvi uzv...nakon 5 dana pikanja....Ja imam tamno smeđu kosu do ramena....imat ću najvjerojatnije kremastu jaknicu....visoka 160---koju...heheeh...nadam se prepoznavanju.. :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Ja  imam zelenu jaknu  i traper torbu sa cvjetičima, ošišana sam na kratko.

----------


## Mary123

> Ja  imam zelenu jaknu  i traper torbu sa cvjetičima, ošišana sam na kratko.


Si i ti draga ovaj petak???

----------


## Mary123

> ja sa tek 29


Možda se sretnemooooo... :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> žužy znam da mi u stimuliranom postupku trebaju te dvije uputnice ali za prirodni nisam sigurna. Ma tražit ću ja oba dvije uput. kako kažeš zlu ne trebalo!


sori nina,htela sam napisati za "i prirodni postupak..." :Smile: 
obavezno trebaju te dvije uputnice.jedna za sam postupak(bolničko liječ.),a ova druga ti treba isto svakak jer ideš na ultr. isto kao i u stimuliranom.
curke,sad vas zamišljam kak se tražite sve u onoj velikoj čekaoni... :Grin:

----------


## Mary123

> sori nina,htela sam napisati za "i prirodni postupak..."
> obavezno trebaju te dvije uputnice.jedna za sam postupak(bolničko liječ.),a ova druga ti treba isto svakak jer ideš na ultr. isto kao i u stimuliranom.
> *curke,sad vas zamišljam kak se tražite sve u onoj velikoj čekaoni...*


Da si bar bliže pa da dođeš do Petrove bar na kavicu....

----------


## žužy

> Da si bar bliže pa da dođeš do Petrove bar na kavicu....


 :Sad:  e da jesam...
nači ćemo se mi već jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Ja sam 23.01 u 11,15. Kratka kovrcava crna kosa i veliki muz samnom, hahaha.

----------


## ljubilica

Jel bitno da po lijekove ide m? Da li se taj dan samo daju lijekovi ili bude i pregled? 
Ja idem sama, doslovno nemam drustva  :Sad: 
Sumnjam da ce m moci izaci s posla...  Na punkciju ce naravno ici ili cu potraziti donora negdje na Kvatricu usput  :Laughing:

----------


## Mary123

> Jel bitno da po lijekove ide m? Da li se taj dan samo daju lijekovi ili bude i pregled? 
> Ja idem sama, doslovno nemam drustva 
> Sumnjam da ce m moci izaci s posla...  Na punkciju ce naravno ici ili cu potraziti donora negdje na Kvatricu usput


Nije potreban on za preuzimanje lijekova....s menom ide samo na dan punkcije kad daje svoj doprinos... :Smile:  Ja oba puta kad sam išla sam imala m pa me nije pregledavao....

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav i od mene! Ja bila danas u Petrovoj na dogovoru....7.02. idem na 3D uzv, a 27.02. po lijekove i startamo i mi...ako ko ide u te dane nek se javi pa možemo na neku kavicu  :Wink:  Srećom,moji nalazi su svi ok i papa i AMH i sve ostalo pa sam možemo lakše dalje....Svima na čekanju postupka,u postupku....itd...sve najbolje...
Ne pišem puno po forumu,ali vas stalno čitam i punooooo mi to sve pomaže...
Pusa svima

----------


## žužy

*ljubi*,slobodno ideš solo,i mislim da me dr nije gledal(dolje).al bi recimo tam za punkciju mogla povesti i mužeka  :Laughing: 
*bernica*, :Klap:  za nalaze,a AMH te dr slao vaditi?

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy* bum vidla dal ga bum povela. sve prema zaslugama  :Laughing: 
(ak mi ispuni želju s avatara  :Grin: )

----------


## žužy

> *žužy* bum vidla dal ga bum povela. sve prema zaslugama 
> (ak mi ispuni želju s avatara )


 :Storma s bičem: 
e.bi bilo prerano poslat im mail da me naruče za ljekove?rečeno mi "tamo negdje u veljači"..sam nestrpljiva,htela bi znat tog datuma.a da me ne špotaju :škartoc:

----------


## Melem33

curke, 
prelistala sam par stranica, ali ne mogu naci.
Trebala bi mail od sestre Ive, odnosno od ambulante za narucit se, ako znate.
Hvala

----------


## žužy

E-mail: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr
to je s njihove str. na netu.

----------


## Ftičica

predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr - evo maila.
ja imam jedno možda bedasto pitanje..
kakvi su uvjeti da se ide na inseminaciju...?
jel isto vrijedi po pravnim stvarima sve ko i za "pravi proces"..?
mislim, pitam smao za slučaj da idući mjesec dr to spomene..
i kaje je točno AMH?  :Smile: 
i ja čitam svaki dan i držim svima fige..  :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

Evo da ja pomognem,
svaki MPO postupak je mislim pravno isti, znaci trebali bi ti isti nalazi, ali curke mozda znaju nesto vise.
AMH je anti mullerov hormon, on pokazuje rezervu jajnih stanica.
Zene se radjaju s jednim odredjenim brojem js, koji opada sa godinama i miss M, ne brini to je dosta veliki broj koji pada do menopauze.
MPO doktori ga rade da imaju uvid u reakciju tvog tijela na stimulaciju.
Uvijek postoje odstupanja, znaci i starije curke(ja npr. radila s 34) znaju imati odlican AMH, a mladje losiji, znaci neki drugi utjecaji.
Cure s PCOS-om, imaju visok AMH,  tada bas nije vjerodostojan (ovo mi je rekao dok).

Hvala na mailu.  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy* pošalji, ne moraš se bojati  :Storma s bičem:  prek maila ti ne može ništa  :Laughing:  
možda dobiješ neki termin odmah na početku mjeseca... ko pita ne skita

----------


## Ftičica

znači isto brak ili bračna zajednica..?
isto se trebaju raditi oni nalazi u petrovoj 3? (krvna grupa, rh.. )
mislim sigurno nije tako, ali me muči to kaj je dr rekel da ga zovem pa da se dođemo dogovoriti..
to ne ide da ja dođem i on mi veli da idemo ta par dana na ins..?
ili??
jel ja mogu na svoju ruku obaviti sve to u pertovoj i AMH ( vidim da je potreban ) i jel treba ponavljati hormone 2-5 dana s obzirom da su moji od ljeta..?
jel uopće se traže friški nalazi svega?
ja sam pisala na ovaj mail i dobila sam odgovore u roku keks!
hvala na odgovorima!
i znam da se puno toga može naći na ostalim temama, ali ja sam se bazirala na ovu  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

http://www.24sata.hr/psihologija/cet...ovisice-297667
malo off topic, možda nekog razveseli današnji dan pa ga i kvalitetno iskoristi  :alexis: 

draga za dogovor o postupku moraš domjeti sve nalaze što imaš. tek kad se odluči na koji postupak ideš, onda sukladno s tim vadiš kg i rh. mislim da hormoni vrijede 1 god

----------


## ljubilica

mislim da je brak i bračna zajednica isto. ako ste u braku, imaš vjenčani list a ako ste u vanbračnoj zajednici, onda mislim da morate imati prijavu na istoj adresi. ako sam u krivu nek me netko ispravi. 
a možda ti ginić preporuči hormone koje treba obaviti a nemaš ih

----------


## Melem33

> znači isto brak ili bračna zajednica..?
> isto se trebaju raditi oni nalazi u petrovoj 3? (krvna grupa, rh.. )
> mislim sigurno nije tako, ali me muči to kaj je dr rekel da ga zovem pa da se dođemo dogovoriti..
> to ne ide da ja dođem i on mi veli da idemo ta par dana na ins..?
> ili??
> jel ja mogu na svoju ruku obaviti sve to u pertovoj i AMH ( vidim da je potreban ) i jel treba ponavljati hormone 2-5 dana s obzirom da su moji od ljeta..?
> jel uopće se traže friški nalazi svega?
> ja sam pisala na ovaj mail i dobila sam odgovore u roku keks!
> hvala na odgovorima!
> i znam da se puno toga može naći na ostalim temama, ali ja sam se bazirala na ovu


brak i bracna nisu isto
petrova 3 potrebna, treba 7 dana za nalaze (radite oboje)
svi ostali znaci tvoji ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj

Inace bas ne idu odmah konzultacije, postupak, ali ima i toga, ali ne za za koji dan...ovisi o ciklusu.

Mislim da ce ti curke ovdje znati vise reci o aih-u s pravne strane.

----------


## Ftičica

da, znači drugi mjesec onda tek odluka..?
a dobro..
mislim, znam da je tako, ali reko možda nekim čudom to ide jako brzo  :Smile: 
osim, ako se ne dogodi još veće čudo..!
hvala na odgovorima!
 :Smile:

----------


## Melem33

kod bracne zajednice se moralo ici biljezniku
sada ne znam da li se jos mora, znaci ne tretiraju isto.
Ja sam mislila s te strane nejednakost.

----------


## Ftičica

mene samo zanima jer dopušteno i tom procesu biti ne u braku ili nevjenčanoj zajednici ili kak se to već zove..

----------


## ljubilica

vidim da sam ti dala malo netočnih informacija, sorry
možete biti u vanbračnoj zajednici, samo treba neka potvrda od javnog bilježnika
*melem33* meni su rekli da nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana a biljezi na hepatitis i ostalo 2 god

----------


## žužy

da,sad me melem malko zabrinula.. :Unsure:

----------


## ljubilica

tak mi piše na papiru, ako me budu zezali, lako im ga gurnem pod nos  :oklagija:

----------


## bernica

Je...odma nakon prvog pregleda sam dobila popis kaj sve moram povaditi i na njemu je bio i AMH...Nas su odma zapisali za ICSI bez da su opće pogledali moje nalaze...sam na temelju m spermatograma

----------


## bernica

Ftičica- ovak -biljege obadva radite u Petrovoj 3, ti vadiš još i krvnu grupu i RH tamo, AMH i spolne hormone sam vadila na Vuk Vrhovcu, štitnjaču doma u Vž...sve trebaš naravno uputnice svog ginekologa,a m od svog doktora

----------


## bernica

> Ftičica- ovak -biljege obadva radite u Petrovoj 3, ti vadiš još i krvnu grupu i RH tamo, AMH i spolne hormone sam vadila na Vuk Vrhovcu, štitnjaču doma u Vž...sve trebaš naravno uputnice svog ginekologa,a m od svog doktora


Te nalaze je mene tražil dr. Radaković nakon prvog pregleda, neznam dal moramo to svi raditi pa da te ne zbuni.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

brak je isto sto i bracna zajednica, a suprotno od vanbracne zajednice. cijela prica nema nikakve veze s cinjenicom da se po novom zakonu papiri za postupak ovjeravaju kod javnog biljeznika bez obzira bila rijec o bracnoj ili vanbracnoj zajednici. ne znam dal je to petrova vec uvela, znam da vuk vrhovac jest.

----------


## Melem33

cure cula sam da je panika, pa da se ispravim.
Ponavljam ja sam isla po starom, jer bas je bio prijelaz.
Tako da sto se tice brak (potpisani papiri) ili izvanbracna zajednica( moja greska znisam napisala ovo izvan) nisu bili gledani isto tada.
Zato sam naglasila da vidite kako je sada.


U *PETROVOJ* su davali papir na kojem je sve pisalo, pa vjerujem da i danas ga ima, na kojem su tocno navedeni potrebni nalazi i papiri.
Isto tako postoji i sestra koju sve pitate.
Nalazi su bili 6mj, vjerojatno je sada godina.

Ponavljam, isprike, ako me je tko krivo dozivio i sto nisam napisala izvanbracna.

----------


## mare41

melem-po starom-do srpnja 2009.?

----------


## Melem33

ne po tom, isla sam 05/2012.
tama se svaki mjesec ocekivala promjena zakona.

----------


## ljubilica

Ja sam bila u 11/2012 i dobila papir na kojem pise to sto sam napisala za trajanje nalaza, vjencani list i kopije osobnih iskaznica. *Bubekice* meni nitko nije spominjao j.biljeznika, al idem u pon pa cu imati potpune info.

----------


## bubekica

> *Bubekice* meni nitko nije spominjao j.biljeznika, al idem u pon pa cu imati potpune info.


 :fige:  da nece bit potrebno. koliko mi je dosad poznato, samo vv inzistira na tome, ali i oni su to uveli preko noci pa me nista vise ne moze iznenadit.

----------


## žužy

Ja sretna!dobili smo termin za podiči lijekove 27.2.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I svi papiri mi vrijede od prije,tako da vjerojatno netrebam ništa ovjeravat,dovoljan je vjenčani list. al ko zna,možda se do onda kaj promijeni pa,kak veli bubekica,i kod nas to uvedu preko noći.

----------


## tina29

cure evo da se i tu javim!
ja u nedjelju na AIH!
svima koje idete sljedećih dana u petrovu šaljem ~~~~~~~ da doktori ne budu kao danas jer ovo danas je bilo nečuveno,svi nadr....,ljuti,ma joj ja svoga nisam nikad takvoga vidla,stvarno nikad,nešto čudno je u zraku očito!
jedva čekam ned.uzbuđena sam kao da sam dobila na lotu!  :Smile: 
šaljem svima za kaj god vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,puse!

----------


## žužy

*tina29* evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjelju i da se atmosfera do onda popravi :Klap:

----------


## Mary123

*Tina29* si uspjela stići do stana?Ja se evo dosađujem.....koma...Da danas su svi bili koma....ni ja svog nisam nikada vidjela ovakvog kakav je danas bio...užas..Mene upravo zvala sestra Irena....danas dva gonala,sutra dva + centrotide...nedjelja folikometrija kod dr.Pavičić....pa se vidimo u pola 8....

----------


## tina29

hej mary!
evo me doma,super znači sve je ostalo isto!
vidimo se onda u ned.  :Bye:

----------


## libicaa

Žuži a kad bi trebala dobiti M? (mislim na ovu u 3.mj)

----------


## Mary123

Yes...vidimo se... :Smile:  :Bye:

----------


## žužy

> Žuži a kad bi trebala dobiti M? (mislim na ovu u 3.mj)


računam negdje oko 10.3. dan,dva sim il tam.nisu mi baš ciklusi na dan pa nemrem točno izračunat.
kad ti stupaš,znaš možda?

----------


## tina29

> *tina29* evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjelju i da se atmosfera do onda popravi


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

> računam negdje oko 10.3. dan,dva sim il tam.nisu mi baš ciklusi na dan pa nemrem točno izračunat.
> kad ti stupaš,znaš možda?


Ja sam tu negdje kao i ti... Sad sam dobila 09.01. pa računam da bi mogla tamo negdje 5,6.02 i onda oko 5.03... Ma od operacije sam dobila prvo 28 DC, pa 26 DC, pa 32DC... mogle bi mi biti tamo zajedno  :Smile: 

Jesi bila na uzv? Danas si bila u Petrovoj?

----------


## žužy

nisam bila u petrovoj,naručila sam se mailom :Smile: ,baš sam hepi i jedva čekam!
ma da...moja M je bila ko vurica do prvog postupka,i nakon svega evo nikak da se ustabili,svaki mjesec dojde drugačije..
bilo bi lijepo da smo skupa :Klap:

----------


## snupi

kak smo se sve poredale u 1. mjesecu, žužy  baš mi je drago da si dobila termin!

----------


## snupi

e da one tetke koje idete prvi put, sparkirajte te se u pozemnoj na Kvatriću , imate 5 minuta pješice do bolnice da se ne morate  tražiti okolo parking sat vremena je 7 kuna.

----------


## ljubilica

*tina29* i *mary123* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za nedjelju

----------


## žužy

pitala sam se di se parkirate kad idete u petrovu..mi stanemo u baboničevu,barem mislim da se tak zove,tamo se ne plača a i uvijek se nađe mjesto.2-3 min. od bolnice.

----------


## ljubilica

i mi se tam sparkamo... uglavnom ispred albanske ambasade (mislim da je albanska)

----------


## Ftičica

sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

> Ja sretna!dobili smo termin za podiči lijekove 27.2. 
> I svi papiri mi vrijede od prije,tako da vjerojatno netrebam ništa ovjeravat,dovoljan je vjenčani list. al ko zna,možda se do onda kaj promijeni pa,kak veli bubekica,i kod nas to uvedu preko noći.


I ja idem po lijekove 27.2. Mogli bi na kavu ak bude vremena :Coffee:

----------


## žužy

:Klap: 
meni je uvijek problem to kaj letimo zbog posla mm,dečki iz prve smijene ga pričekaju,al uvijek gleda da dođe što prije..nadam se da bumo uspele bar se videti :Very Happy: 
*bernica*,možda znaš kad otprilike trebaš dobiti m u ožujku?

----------


## Mary123

> *tina29* i *mary123* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za nedjelju


Hvala draga...i tebi puno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## bernica

> meni je uvijek problem to kaj letimo zbog posla mm,dečki iz prve smijene ga pričekaju,al uvijek gleda da dođe što prije..nadam se da bumo uspele bar se videti
> *bernica*,možda znaš kad otprilike trebaš dobiti m u ožujku?


izmedju 15.3. i 17.3. tak nekak bi mi trebala biti m u ožujku...

----------


## tina29

hej curke moje,da vam se javim! 
moj AIH danas obavljen-nadam se najboljem!
sad dva tjedna čekanja,joj ko če to izdržat!
svima vam šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~pa se poslužite!
puse!

----------


## snupi

Tina kak je prošao AIH?

----------


## sirena28

Bok curke!!
Ja sam obavila svoju insiminaciju u petak... Sad čekam betu 01.02....
Tina ~~~~~~~~~~~ mary123~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike tete bete!!!

----------


## Mary123

> Bok curke!!
> Ja sam obavila svoju insiminaciju u petak... Sad čekam betu 01.02....
> Tina ~~~~~~~~~~~ mary123~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike tete bete!!!


Hvala draga....i tebi puno sreće,i veliku betu čekamo.... :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*sirena28* tebi također~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!

----------


## Sanja :)

Curke prikljucila bih se vasoj temi,ali u ime za prijateljicu! Naime u groznoj je emocionalnoj fazi i kaze da kad vas cita ili se place ili je ljuta i da ne moze ni sama zapoceti pitati sve sto bi joj itekako dobro doslo!

Naime, muz joj ima 19% pokretnih spermica, ona je obavila sve sto se dalo i moglo,i dobila injekcije! 15dana injekcija! Nakon toga slijedio je 1uzv i nista,pa 2uzv i obustavlja se sve do daljneg!
A zasto? Navodno su injekcije ucinile kontraefekt! Nju su usporile,kao da ulazi u menopauzu!( I sad kako je ona bucka,reklo da ili je pitanje sala ili stitnjace! Nakon toga radila je nalaze stitnjace sve je u redu osim TSH (ako sam dobro napisala)36, na donjoj granici, jer najniza vrijednost je35 ili 34! Ima i cistu na stitnjaci ali koja miruje,ne raste i tako je vec godinama! Sve je ona doktorima rekla i pokazala da prije tih injekcija budu upuceni u stitnjacu! Medjutim kako ona kaze dok.se uopce sve do sada nije osvrnuo na stitnjacu i dao jon injekcije unatoc sto su jos neki dok.smatrali tj.dali misljenje da bi terapija trebala biti drugacija,a ne injekcijama!

Ocajna je i tuzna! Kontrola je tek 20.02! Molim vas, savjet,informacije...! Sto ide nakon injekcija, sto i kako ide terapija ako je stitnjaca taj problem sto injekcije rade kontraefekt!

Puno vam hvala!

----------


## MAMI 2

Hej petrovke , tko je sutra , odnosno kad ste tamo ?
Ja ću biti oko 10h .

----------


## snupi

ja sam u 12 naručena!

----------


## ljubilica

moj protokol. od 1.dc estrofem 2x2mg, od 2.-6.dc menopur, prva 3 dana po 3 ampule, pa onda po 2, cetrotide nakon uzv
živjeli  :pivo:

----------


## wanna be mommy

moj protokol. od 2dc po 3 ampule menopura, dalje po 2 ampule, uzv 8dc, pa kasnije ovidrelle i to je to. nisamo baš puno pametna, ukupno 25 menopura ću imati.

----------


## bubekica

drage suborke iz petrove!
dal je netko nedavno bio u klomifenskom ivf postupku (od uvodjenja novog zakona)? dal petrova klomifenski ivf racuna kao prirodni ili stimulirani?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Curke prikljucila bih se vasoj temi,ali u ime za prijateljicu! Naime u groznoj je emocionalnoj fazi i kaze da kad vas cita ili se place ili je ljuta i da ne moze ni sama zapoceti pitati sve sto bi joj itekako dobro doslo!
> 
> Naime, muz joj ima 19% pokretnih spermica, ona je obavila sve sto se dalo i moglo,i dobila injekcije! 15dana injekcija! Nakon toga slijedio je 1uzv i nista,pa 2uzv i obustavlja se sve do daljneg!
> A zasto? Navodno su injekcije ucinile kontraefekt! Nju su usporile,kao da ulazi u menopauzu!( I sad kako je ona bucka,reklo da ili je pitanje sala ili stitnjace! Nakon toga radila je nalaze stitnjace sve je u redu osim TSH (ako sam dobro napisala)36, na donjoj granici, jer najniza vrijednost je35 ili 34! Ima i cistu na stitnjaci ali koja miruje,ne raste i tako je vec godinama! Sve je ona doktorima rekla i pokazala da prije tih injekcija budu upuceni u stitnjacu! Medjutim kako ona kaze dok.se uopce sve do sada nije osvrnuo na stitnjacu i dao jon injekcije unatoc sto su jos neki dok.smatrali tj.dali misljenje da bi terapija trebala biti drugacija,a ne injekcijama!
> 
> Ocajna je i tuzna! Kontrola je tek 20.02! Molim vas, savjet,informacije...! Sto ide nakon injekcija, sto i kako ide terapija ako je stitnjaca taj problem sto injekcije rade kontraefekt!
> 
> Puno vam hvala!


* Sanja* , Snupi je otvorila zasebnu temu na potpomognutoj u vezi problema tvoje prijateljice. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78360-t...-ovog-problema! Javilo se vec nekoliko forumasica koje su spremne dati savjet, ali mislim da bi ipak bilo najbolje da se prijateljica sama javi na temu i pojasni neke stvari, jer ovako je ovo igra gluhih telefona. Npr. ovo sto si navela kao vrijednost TSH ne moze biti tocno...

----------


## nina10

Bubekice to i mene zanima, da li klomifen ide na recept? znam da ga je teško nabaviti!

----------


## snupi

wanna be imas moj protokol. Vrati se martin iz zga- 29.05. idem po ljekove!

----------


## wanna be mommy

> wanna be imas moj protokol. Vrati se martin iz zga- 29.05. idem po ljekove!


zašto nisi sad dobila?

----------


## MAMI 2

> wanna be imas moj protokol. Vrati se martin iz zga- 29.05. idem po ljekove!



Izgleda da smo svi dobili isti protokol.

----------


## MAMI 2

Wanna be kad si ti bila ?

----------


## snupi

To je bio moj protokol od 11. mjeseca, ponovno idem tek 29.05. , danas sam bila na kozultacijama!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Danas u 11 sam bila.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Danas u 11 sam bila.


A ja sam već otišla.

Koji je tebi dc , ne vidim te na odbrojavanju , mislim ovo nije chat tema , pa da ne pređem granicu.

----------


## Sanja :)

> * Sanja* , Snupi je otvorila zasebnu temu na potpomognutoj u vezi problema tvoje prijateljice. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78360-t...-ovog-problema! Javilo se vec nekoliko forumasica koje su spremne dati savjet, ali mislim da bi ipak bilo najbolje da se prijateljica sama javi na temu i pojasni neke stvari, jer ovako je ovo igra gluhih telefona. Npr. ovo sto si navela kao vrijednost TSH ne moze biti tocno...


Odlicno hvala,odmah ju zovem neka se javi  :Smile: ! Absolutno je najbolje da ona sama prica sa vama  :Smile: 
Isprika na netocnim info!

----------


## barkica

Evo me opet! Ima li koja 5.2 da je narucena? Ako smo narucene,tad dobivamo protokol i lijekove i uzv? Vjerujem da ce biti dugi protokol,al me zanima kad rade prvi uzv? Prvu folikulometriju? I ima li koja kod dr.Šimunića?

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja sam danas bila i dobla ljekove, imam kratki protokol, tolko sam skužila, pikanje počinje 2 dc i 8 dc na uzv.

----------


## ljubilica

ja sam isto kratki protokol, pikanje od 2.dc i 6.dc UZV

----------


## snupi

Nisam sad dobila jer je prerano, na godinu mozes samo dva puta na iwf , jer tjelu treba vremena da se opravi ako si imala po 30 inekcija kao ja. A tri puta evntualno ako si starija od 36 godina, tak su me ni objasnili dok sam vila u Mbu.Barkice nije bitno koji da dobijes  od protoklola, bitno  da tvojim nalazima bude odgovarao i da bude dobitan po tebe! Uzv i folikulometrija je isto samo sto na folikulometriji broje folikule i gledaju stanje jajnika.Vjeruj mi U Petrovoj to rade ekspresno  .Prvi put ne znam kad budu ti radili, ovo si sad totalno prvi put?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ey!!!

Dakle-  30.01 idemo na konzultacije & spermiogram. Prvi put idem u Petrovu i ne snalazim se tamo.
Dakle - laboratorij za spermiogram je iza glavne zgrade. A recite di se rade konzultacije - u glavnoj zgradi? Na kojem katu? 7
Thanks!

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Ja sam danas bila i dobla ljekove, imam kratki protokol, tolko sam skužila, pikanje počinje 2 dc i 8 dc na uzv.


mi smo isti protokol, tak je i meni isto 8dc uzv. danas mi je 8dc, a startam s idućim ciklusom, iako se nadam da ću nekim čudom ostati t ovaj mj, pa ću im vratiti lijekove  :Laughing:

----------


## bubaba

> Bubekice to i mene zanima, da li klomifen ide na recept? znam da ga je teško nabaviti!


Draga Klomifen uopće nije teško nabaviti..kod nas u Zadru ga ima u svim ljekarnama..ja sam ga kupila..mislim da je oko 100 kn

----------


## ljubilica

*Anka* uđeš na glavni ulaz, to je prizemlje i ispred tebe će biti liftovi, a vi idete na lijevo, pa opet lijevo jer se može i desno (tamo ćep ići jedan dan po lijekove) piše humana reprodukcija. Imaš mali šalter i tamo predaš uputnicu i sve papire što imaš. Najbolje da staviš u neki fascikl. A za spermiogram ne možeš fulati, to je zgradica iza i imaju stara drvena smeđa vrata i tu uđeš

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ljubi* - puno ti hvala na detaljnim uputama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

Pozzz curke..evo da se i vama javim...bila danas na uzv-u,13 d.c.Doktor je bio ok..još se iznenadila kada me je pitao kako se osjećam...o reko šta će to biti...Folikuli su mi 17 i 18...neznam šta dalje...budu me zvali oko jedan..možda ide štoperica..neznam...Ali samo znam da nemogu doma..šmrc,šmrc...
Curke šaljem puno ~~~~~~~ za sve šta vam treba...

----------


## žužy

*Mary*, :Love:  dobro je to,ne brini.znam da ti je teško kaj nisi doma al gledaj pozitivno na sve,odi dan po dan i sve bu ok!folikuli dobro zvuče,neznam zakaj te moraju zvati,kaj znaju oko 1 a da neznaju sad :Confused: mogla bi štoperica sutra.. drž se,pusa velika! (sve za naše beboje)

----------


## Mary123

> *Mary*, dobro je to,ne brini.znam da ti je teško kaj nisi doma al gledaj pozitivno na sve,odi dan po dan i sve bu ok!folikuli dobro zvuče,neznam zakaj te moraju zvati,kaj znaju oko 1 a da neznaju sadmogla bi štoperica sutra.. drž se,pusa velika! (sve za naše beboje)


Vadila sam opet krv pa kao po tome ćedu vidjeti šta dalje...a bome tako i je...idem dan po dan....(sve za naše beboje)Kissy

----------


## ljubilica

*Mary123*  :Love:  sve će to biti dobro i uskoro ćete doma (ti i tvoja bebolina)

----------


## Mary123

> *Mary123*  sve će to biti dobro i uskoro ćete doma (ti i tvoja bebolina)


Nadam se draga...Hvala vam svima od srca....velika ste mi podrška... :Love:

----------


## pilek

sretno Mary123....

----------


## Mary123

> sretno Mary123....


Hvala...u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## tina29

*Mary123* samo hrabro,bit če sve ok-~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

> *Mary123* samo hrabro,bit če sve ok-~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala ženska...kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## tina29

> Hvala ženska...kako se ti osjećaš?


ne znam ni sama.danas me sve nešto nisko u trbuhu probada,šarafi,a utriči mi cure ko blesavi  :Unsure:

----------


## Mary123

Evo novosti..danas još dva gonala i jedan centoride..sutra štoperica i u nedjelju aspiracija---idem po lijekove i doma........ :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Mary 123 ja u ponedjeljak idem po uputnice (one dvije),napravila sam friške briseve za svaki slučaj,papu nisam naravno stigla,i onda u utorak idem u Petrovu da mi napisu proceduru i valjda pokupim lijekove...ako sam dobro povezala sve to

----------


## libicaa

> Evo me opet! Ima li koja 5.2 da je narucena? Ako smo narucene,tad dobivamo protokol i lijekove i uzv? Vjerujem da ce biti dugi protokol,al me zanima kad rade prvi uzv? Prvu folikulometriju? I ima li koja kod dr.Šimunića?


Ja sam naručena 05.02. i da idem kod Šimunića. Nemam pojma kaj dobivamo... to i mene zanima. Jel trebam odmah donijeti uputnice (za bolničko i pregled) ili kako?

----------


## pilek

meni sestra rekla da dodem s te dvije uputnice na dan konzultacija....

----------


## wanna be mommy

cure, obavezno s uputnicama, jer nećeete u protivnom dobiti lijekove! mene je prvo uputnicu tražila čim sam se pojavila, pa smo se tek onda mogle razgovarati dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Wbm ima pravo...imajte uputnice inace ce biti gadno...curke ako tko zna tko je dezuran u nedjelju neka mi javi...hvala

----------


## barkica

Ovo mi je prvi put u petrovoj i nejde mi bas najbolje u snalazenju s njihovom procedurom. To ce mi biti 5.postupak(+aih),s tim da su 2 bila stim.,a ostalo klomifenski. Jedna biok. i 9+3 kiretaza(+ 3 operacije). pocela sam na vv,pa mb... Iako znam o cem se radi i kaj me ceka, nekak mi je malo drugacije. Prvi dojam o sestrama mi je neg.,pa mozda me to malo plasi kak ce sve proci. Znam da je bitno samo da se dode do zeljene srece,ali put do toga je dugacak i bolan. Sve smo mi u tome i pomazemo si savjetime i iskustvima,ali svaka promjena i neko novo okruzenje nose dozu straha i nemira. Mislim da je to normalno,ali uvijek se treba nadati i ici hrabro naprijed i svladavati sve prepreke.

----------


## libicaa

Ok hvala cure.. Ja sam uzela uputnicu za pregled samo, ali ionako moram do gin. po uputnice za hormone i po papa test pa ću onda uzeti i tu za bolničko liječenje... Nego cure da vas pitam nešto... Ja sam znači naručena 05.02. i ako ja taj dan dobijem lijekove, a M npr. dobijem 8.2. da li se počinjem pikati onda tad ili moram čekati 3.mj?

----------


## ljubilica

ovisno koji protokol dobiješ i što ti dr. kaže. Pitaj, možda počneš odmah 2.dc... meni bi to bilo super

----------


## wanna be mommy

*libicaa*...to ovisi o tvojim papirima, dali sve imaš i da li je uredno, pa mislim ako je sve ok, da bi odmah mogla krenuti u postupak, jedino ako dr nešto ne štima onda će ti prolongirati. ja sam bila u srijedu (7dc) i krećem s idućom mengom, tak da je moguće da češ odmah ići.
uglavnom sretno!!!

----------


## wanna be mommy

*ljubilica* draga, ima li naznaka T i možda izbjegavanje postupka?

----------


## žužy

*libicaa*,vidiš fakat..al možda čak ni nebudeš sad 5. dobila ljekove već kasnije.jer,postupak imate u ožujku,tak da se pikati počneš s početkom ciklusa u ožujku.
ti u biti sad ideš zbog drugih stvari i realno,uputnica za bolničko lij. ti ne bi trebala.ali,samo ti nju uzmi,bolje da imaš za slučaj da te ipak upute i po pikice.
*barkica*,baš mi je žao zbog neuspjelih postupaka i zbog misseda  :Love: 
ja si stalno mislim..pa kaj ak su sad sestre bile nadrkane,nisi ti jedina s problemima,ima i gorih slučajeva,nemru sad tu tebi mahati s perom po guz...
al da bi ponekad mogle biti ljubaznije,bi.imaju one posla preko glave,sve to stoji.al očekivati da ja znam sve kaj ona misli a ne veli,nego slučajno otkrijem čitajući,meni nije ok.imala sam i ja besnih i jadnih dana na poslu,pa se nisam otresala na mušterije,smajl i to je to..
ali baš tako kako kažeš,treba ići naprijed,svladati sve prepreke...ako je koji put sestra neljubazna pa kaj.nije da moj postupak ovisi o njoj :Wink: i kad riješim što imam,idem doma.

----------


## ljubilica

*wbm* a tek mi je 24.dc - nema ništa osim bolnih (.) (.) i nadutosti, cijeli ciklus stalno previše piškim a nisam prehlađena, O je pokrivena, tak da u biti neznam ništa! Znam da ni test nebudem piškala  :Grin: 
Jesi ti vrijedna pred nadolazeće plodne dane?

----------


## bernica

> *libicaa*,vidiš fakat..al možda čak ni nebudeš sad 5. dobila ljekove već kasnije.jer,postupak imate u ožujku,tak da se pikati počneš s početkom ciklusa u ožujku.
> ti u biti sad ideš zbog drugih stvari i realno,uputnica za bolničko lij. ti ne bi trebala.ali,samo ti nju uzmi,bolje da imaš za slučaj da te ipak upute i po pikice.
> *barkica*,baš mi je žao zbog neuspjelih postupaka i zbog misseda 
> ja si stalno mislim..pa kaj ak su sad sestre bile nadrkane,nisi ti jedina s problemima,ima i gorih slučajeva,nemru sad tu tebi mahati s perom po guz...
> al da bi ponekad mogle biti ljubaznije,bi.imaju one posla preko glave,sve to stoji.al očekivati da ja znam sve kaj ona misli a ne veli,nego slučajno otkrijem čitajući,meni nije ok.imala sam i ja besnih i jadnih dana na poslu,pa se nisam otresala na mušterije,smajl i to je to..
> ali baš tako kako kažeš,treba ići naprijed,svladati sve prepreke...ako je koji put sestra neljubazna pa kaj.nije da moj postupak ovisi o njoji kad riješim što imam,idem doma.


Meni je prvi put sad u 3 mj da idem na postupak. Bila sam u Petrovoj na jednom pregledu i dobila onaj papir i povijest bolesti koju je doktor napisal. Iskreno da nisam zdrastvene struke i da nema ovog foruma ja nebi imala pojima kaj s tim. Niko mi nije ništ objasnil nego sam sama skužila kaj trebam i vi ste mi tu puno pomogle i odradila sve te pretrage. Kad sam tamo došla s tim sva ponosna kak sam sama skužila i pripremila sve kaj mi treba...jedva da sam nagovorila sestru da mi pogleda papire i veli dal sve imam. Nekaj je promrmljala i dala mi termin 27.2. Ja otišla...i skužim da  mi piše da moram na uzv 22-24 dana ciklusa....zovem natrag petrovu i velim da sam dobila 27.2. termin a da trebam na uzv ranije. I veli meni sestra da ko mi je kriv kaj ne slušam...da ona nema veze sa uzv...da ubuduće pazim kaj mi govori...sve u svemu....oprala me ko da sam u osnovnoj školi da bi mi na kraju rekla da se za uzv moram ići naručiti na drugo mj. Kao to bi ja trebala znati....tak da je jaaaako dobro da ovakav forum postoji...da se imaš kome obratiti...i da nisi skroz izgubljen u svemu ovome...i hvala svima kaj ste tu za mene i sve nas!!!!
 :Klap:

----------


## libicaa

> *libicaa*,vidiš fakat..al možda čak ni nebudeš sad 5. dobila ljekove već kasnije.jer,postupak imate u ožujku,tak da se pikati počneš s početkom ciklusa u ožujku.
> ti u biti sad ideš zbog drugih stvari i realno,uputnica za bolničko lij. ti ne bi trebala.ali,samo ti nju uzmi,bolje da imaš za slučaj da te ipak upute i po pikice.
> .


Da to ne znam ni ja... da li ću opće dobiti lijekove taj dan ili će me naručiti za tipa 2-3 tjedna... a vidjet ću, jedva čekam taj 05.02. da vidim šta i kako dalje... A uputnice ću uzeti, ionako nemaju datum, pa će mi bit i za kasnije  :Smile:

----------


## barkica

Uf,nisam jedina u banani sa sestrama :Wink:  nije meni bed kaj me bu spotala,ili me nebu perom po guzi :Smile: ,vec na vv i u mb toga nema, tak da mi je zato bilo cudno:kaj sad to? Cekam i brojim dane do pikanja i drzim fige svima nama da sto manje zivimo po bolnicama. Drage moje:hvala vam sto ste tu!

----------


## žužy

*bernica*,a k jarcu...a zakaj ideš na ultr. 22-24 dc?možda si nazvala na odjel di dođemo kad idemo na punkciju,transfer,kod sestre Irene..a za ultr. i preglede se zove na drugi broj..tak sam ja jednom.. :neznam: kak bilo da bilo,nisu svi tamo isti,svako se drukčije odnosi prema tebi.mene je npr. u lipnju sestra naručila na 2 ivf (napisala mi je na otpusno pismo s kiretaže 3/13)a da mi nije rekla.u rujnu sam se htela naručiti ja,pa se stepla na mene da ja imam termin.
inače su mi na početku bile jako ljubazne,nema kaj,dok se isto tak jedna sestra nije obrecnula na mene.a dok sam prokrvarila s 6tt,ta ista mi je pomogla siči sa stola i rekla mi "odite zlato"..kasnije,kad god sam išla imala sam neki konflikt svaki put.ma...ne sekiram se,veselim se postupku,brojim daaane do pikanja! :štrika:

----------


## bernica

> *bernica*,a k jarcu...a zakaj ideš na ultr. 22-24 dc?možda si nazvala na odjel di dođemo kad idemo na punkciju,transfer,kod sestre Irene..a za ultr. i preglede se zove na drugi broj..tak sam ja jednom..kak bilo da bilo,nisu svi tamo isti,svako se drukčije odnosi prema tebi.mene je npr. u lipnju sestra naručila na 2 ivf (napisala mi je na otpusno pismo s kiretaže 3/13)a da mi nije rekla.u rujnu sam se htela naručiti ja,pa se stepla na mene da ja imam termin.
> inače su mi na početku bile jako ljubazne,nema kaj,dok se isto tak jedna sestra nije obrecnula na mene.a dok sam prokrvarila s 6tt,ta ista mi je pomogla siči sa stola i rekla mi "odite zlato"..kasnije,kad god sam išla imala sam neki konflikt svaki put.ma...ne sekiram se,veselim se postupku,brojim daaane do pikanja!


Ma baš tak. Ni ja se nedam izbaciti iz takta. Ali nije isprika biti nervozan na takvom radnom mjestu. Moraš biti pristojan i sve lijepo objasniti je nismo mi tamo jer baš jako želimo biti tamo. Ja sam farmaceut,svaki dan radim s ljudima i trudim se da nikad moje raspoloženje ne utječe na posao. Ali dobro...bude bolje....ovo je najmanje bitno...bitne su bebice...Mi se veselimo našem prvom postupku...ali se koncentriramo i na druge stvari tak da se previše ne razočaramo ak baš ne uspije iz prve...tak da recimo danas posle posla...doma kuhat kinesku i navijat za naše rukometaše!!!!! 
 :Very Happy: 
A na uzv idem radi mjerenja ušća cerviksa...valjda..tak bar piše na papiru s prvog pregleda...

----------


## legal alien

mary123 sretno na punkciji!  za zrele i kvalitetne js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

sorry ovo je trebalo ic na odbrojavanje

----------


## Inesz

ovo neprofesionalno, neljubazno i otresito ponašanje sestara je sramota.

sigurna sam da ne bih trpila da se netko istresava na mene, da mi ne daje informacije, da me špota i sl.

gore je forumašica napisala da toga nema na VV, ni u MB. 

toga nema ni u Vinogradskoj.

zašto su sestre takve u Petrovoj? cure, zašto to trpite?

----------


## ljubilica

pa na mene se može pokušati izderati al vjerovatno bi završilo neugodnom situacijom, 
i ja sam zdravstvene struke i vrlo brzo bi joj nabila na nos tamo pred svima da nek bude sretna što uopće ima posao, a derat se može samo na svoje doma, ako joj to dozvoljavaju, a očito ne dozvoljavaju pa si daje za pravo otresati se na nama isprepadanima. 
naravno, uvijek postoji i njoj netko nadređen. 
opet, bila sam u dosta naših zgb bolnica na praksi, i svagdje se nađe par "pacijentica" koje se smatraju iznad liječnika
cure, čuvajte svoje dostojanstvo i nedajte nikome na sebe

----------


## clover

Drage cure, moji postupci su bili u Petrovoj, sada vodim tamo i trudnoću i nemam niti jednu ružnu riječ za sestre, čak ni za opaku sestru Ivu..sestra Sanja sve super riješava, sestra Irena je zlato kojeg treba više..ne znam, mislim da je očito svakome drugačije..uvijek sam imala sto pitanja, pogotovo kad sam počinjala i nikada nitko nije na mene povisio glas, zato me sve to skupa čudi..treba se pripremiti sa pitanjima i svime kad se dođe gore i nema brige...ja imam sve pohvale za Petrovu..da ponekad sam se stvarno načekala, ispitivala sestru Sanju zar me je zaboravila i uvijek sam dobila ljubazan odgovor...eto, to je moje iskustvo za sada...nadam se da će i vama biti tako ubuduće..

Čitam vas i svima vam držim palčeve iako ne pišem komentare  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Evo sam da vam se javim..punkcija riješena...uglavnom je sve ok...izvadili mi 8 komada....sutra ostale informacije...malo boli u donjem dijelu trbuha al proći će..nadam se

----------


## snupi

jeej držimo fige za dalje!

----------


## bubaba

Mary123 držim ti fige...ja idem u srijedu po lijekove...

----------


## Mary123

Evo da vam javim....sutra ću znati jel mi transfer u srijedu ili petak....možda bude blastociste... :Very Happy: 
Cure hvala vam na  :fige: 
Šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~ za šta vam god treba...

----------


## libicaa

Odlično ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice..... kolko ih je bilo punih, jesu ti rekli?

----------


## Mary123

Nisu..da mi nemogu reci preko telefona...nadam se da ce izdrzati do blastocisti...kaj ak prekinu s razvojem tam u cet...hm...bolje onda transfer u srijedu..prosli postupak sam imala treci dan,dva zametka..a bilo pet folikula...kako vas je bolilo nakon punkcije?

----------


## žužy

*Mary123*,8js  :Very Happy:  super!nek se sad maleni razvijaju i  :fige:  :fige:  da ti ih uskoro vrate,ma nebitno koji dan.
a nakon punkcije,a bolilo je..meni je najgora bila ta bolna napuhnutost,a nakon transfera sve više.čuj ipak je to dosta invazivno tak da mora malo bolit,pogotovo dok imaš više js ko ti.lezi,miruj i samo laganini  :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

Mary bit će sve ok ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

Žužy to je 8 folikula...a mozda su dobre kvalitete kad ce mozda cekat do petka..a lezim,odmaram...jedino cu morat do zubarice..a laganini cu ici.. :Razz:

----------


## žužy

ja skužila stanice...nisu ti rekli kolko js je bilo?mislila sam da to svakom vele,nakon punkcije svih žena za taj dan dođe sestra I i svakoj kaže broj. :neznam: 
ma bitno da ih ima :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

Svima je na papiru pisalo,meni je pisalo osam.e sad jesu jajne stanice il folikuli nemam pojma..zaboravia od prosli put..ma glavno da nekaj ima pa makar se i jedna oplodila...jedna ali vrijedna.hehee

----------


## pilek

sretno...ja sutra po lijekove..... :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

bok..
meni danas 1.dc i 1. estrofem. od sutra sam pikalica  :Very Happy: 
u subotu, 6.dc  prvi uzv

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljubilice ja danas prvo pikanje, dakle pratimo se .

----------


## ljubilica

*MAMI 2* već ćemo se sresti  :Love:

----------


## tina29

hej!
samo da svima poželim sreću i uspješne postupke sa velikim betama!
puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba!

----------


## Mary123

Evo curke još uvijek ništa...sutra opet zvati lab....sestra kaže da je sve dobro da zovem sutra kada će biti transfer....

----------


## snupi

mari navijamo  za  tebe !!! Drži se!!!

----------


## tina29

*mary*~~~~~~, :fige:  da sve bude kak treba i uspješno ovaj put!

----------


## pilek

Dobila gonale od drugog do 5 dana ciklusa 6 dan ultrazvuk i cerotide po potrebi... samo ne kuzim te mjere drugi treci i cetvrti dan 3 ampule a 5. dan dvije ampule?
a sestra mi dala osam kutija gonala...pa sad valjda budem skuzila kak i kaj

----------


## Mary123

> Dobila gonale od drugog do 5 dana ciklusa 6 dan ultrazvuk i cerotide po potrebi... samo ne kuzim te mjere drugi treci i cetvrti dan 3 ampule a 5. dan dvije ampule?
> a sestra mi dala osam kutija gonala...pa sad valjda budem skuzila kak i kaj


Si dobila gonale za miksanje ili  obliku pena?

----------


## snupi

Pilek zasto je nisi pitala . Ja  sam imala menopure od 2. dana ciklusa islo je ovak. prvih 5 dana po 5 komada i onda po  3. Stavljala sam za 5 komada - 2 otapala i 3 praška, a kad je bilo 3- 1 otapalo  i 2 praška. Nazovi sestru Irenu i pitaj ju točno kak moras smiksati sve i u koliko si sati moras početi, Sretno!

----------


## snupi

mari kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## Mary123

*Snupi* a dobro je...boli po trbuhu koda sam radila trbušnjake...možda od kašljanja...jer me doktor na punkciji tražio da zakašljem par puta

----------


## žužy

Čula sam da to nekad kažu taman prije nego piknu,da ne osjetiš tolko :Smile: 
Mary,jel ova punkcija bila lakša za podnijeti od prošle?
evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   za sve! :Kiss:

----------


## pilek

Snupi rekla mi sestra da nek dodem tam buduci da blizu zivim...

----------


## Mary123

Žužy vjeruj mi da je...nije jako bolilo...nisam skoro pobjegla sa stola...hehhehheheh..a ova bol po trbuhu će proći..prošli put me je bolilo jače...ležala do transfera i još dosta dugo nakon...osjećam se bolje

----------


## pilek

a dobila sam obicne gonale...

----------


## ljubilica

Curke koje ste bile na menopurima, jeste li imale kakve nuspojave? Mucnine, vrtoglavice, povracanje?

----------


## žužy

Ljubi,evo ja nisam imala nikakve nuspoojave,ak se dobro sječam..osječala sam samo jajnike.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljubilce jesi li se piknula ?

----------


## ljubilica

Jesam *mami* *2* - isla za 1.put u dom zdravlja, od sutra se sama bockam... Nit osjetila nisam. Al da mi "kuha dolje" itekako. Danas sam drugi dan na estrofemu i prvi na menopuru, sad jel vec moguce, neznam

----------


## Mary123

Petak imam transfer.. :Very Happy: ....peti dan...blasociste me očito čekaju

----------


## žužy

> Petak imam transfer......peti dan...blasociste me očito čekaju


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

> 


 :Very Happy:  :Sing:  presretna sam zbog sebe....želim ti puno sreće...i držim  :fige:  za tvoj mjesec...

----------


## snupi

bravo Mary ! Nakon dugo vremena i mi Petrovke dobijemo jedan veliki plusić i  veliku beturinu!

----------


## Mary123

Snupi nadam se da cu donjeti plusić i veliku betu.... :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

mary super za blastice. neka se ovako nastavi do kraja!
sretno svima u postupcima. nadam se da cemo popraviti statistiku nase male klinike  :Cool:

----------


## žužy

naše male klinike... :Klap:  baš tak!
hvala ti mary  :Heart:

----------


## bubaba

Mary držim ti fige  :Heart: 

Ja sam cila jadna...danas sam bila u petrovoj tj. jutros. Kod dr. R trebala sam podignuti lijekove..a on me poslao kući u Zadar da idem po uputnicu za 3d ultrazvuk koji će mi napraviti u petak..i još me pitao dali sam vadila amh...ja ga nisam vadila. Vadili su mi samo fsh,lh,estradiol, testeron, prolaktin..Ja sam sad uvjerena da će mi on dati da vadim amh i onda neću moći ići ovaj mjesec u postupak...Znate li nešto o tom? Kako mi nikad niko nije spomenuo AMH ...došla sam kući i totalno sam u bedu..spasite me sa bilo kakvom informacijom...hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## ljubilica

ne želim stavljat sol na ranu al zar nisi mogla platiti 3d pa naknadno doneseš uputnicu??? pa ne vjerujem

----------


## žužy

pa kak ti znaš da moraš vaditi AMH ako ti nije napisano da moraš,ne kužim..
a danas si išla po ljekove.uzv imaš u petak,kaj nebi trebala uputnicu donesti taj dan dok i ideš na 3D?
ništ,nedaj se smesti u petak kad dođeš,ni vrag da ti nebude dal ljekove.

----------


## amy2004

> Petak imam transfer......peti dan...blasociste me očito čekaju


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Love:

----------


## bernica

> Mary držim ti fige 
> 
> Ja sam cila jadna...danas sam bila u petrovoj tj. jutros. Kod dr. R trebala sam podignuti lijekove..a on me poslao kući u Zadar da idem po uputnicu za 3d ultrazvuk koji će mi napraviti u petak..i još me pitao dali sam vadila amh...ja ga nisam vadila. Vadili su mi samo fsh,lh,estradiol, testeron, prolaktin..Ja sam sad uvjerena da će mi on dati da vadim amh i onda neću moći ići ovaj mjesec u postupak...Znate li nešto o tom? Kako mi nikad niko nije spomenuo AMH ...došla sam kući i totalno sam u bedu..spasite me sa bilo kakvom informacijom...hvala vam unaprijed


Nazovi odmah ujutro vuk vrhovec i naruči se u petak ako možeš za AMH....nek ti tvoj gin da uputnicu i to ti je gotovo kroz 10tak dana...pitaj tam...reci da ti je hitno...možda mogu i ubrzati...reci da si iz zadra i da si taj dan u zg...broj vuk vrhovca za naručiti se ti je....012353883(mislim) :Wink: ...to možeš odma u 7 ujutro vaditi pa posle gibaj na uzv....sretno...i nemoj se previše opterečivati...sve se da rješiti  :Wink:

----------


## pilek

Mary123 drzim fige  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Mary 123...samo naprijed...navijamo!!!! :Sing:

----------


## ljubilica

*Mary123*  :fige:  da sve bude po planu!!!!!

----------


## bubaba

> ne želim stavljat sol na ranu al zar nisi mogla platiti 3d pa naknadno doneseš uputnicu??? pa ne vjerujem


Ljubilice ma ja bi bila i platila i sve..nego nisu mi dali ni da progovorim..nego, neka dođem u petak..danas sam se vratila u zd. a sutra opet idem u zg

----------


## bubaba

> pa kak ti znaš da moraš vaditi AMH ako ti nije napisano da moraš,ne kužim..
> a danas si išla po ljekove.uzv imaš u petak,kaj nebi trebala uputnicu donesti taj dan dok i ideš na 3D?
> ništ,nedaj se smesti u petak kad dođeš,ni vrag da ti nebude dal ljekove.


Draga žužy nitko mi nikad nije spomenuo AMH , nigdje nije pisalo..čak sam opet ponovila i briseve i papu, sve živo...Danas sam uzela sve puste uputnice i sutra opet idem u zg. Sad me strah ići u petak...baš mi je i muz rekao da se ne dam smesti..da ne idem van dok mi ne daju ljekove..hhhihhi

----------


## bubaba

> Nazovi odmah ujutro vuk vrhovec i naruči se u petak ako možeš za AMH....nek ti tvoj gin da uputnicu i to ti je gotovo kroz 10tak dana...pitaj tam...reci da ti je hitno...možda mogu i ubrzati...reci da si iz zadra i da si taj dan u zg...broj vuk vrhovca za naručiti se ti je....012353883(mislim)...to možeš odma u 7 ujutro vaditi pa posle gibaj na uzv....sretno...i nemoj se previše opterečivati...sve se da rješiti


Draga Bernice , hvala ti na broju..sutra ću ih nazvati pa ću se probati dogovoriti...Nego, ako mi je to tek gotovo za 10 dana onda ne mogu ići u ovaj postupak..jer bi mengu trebala dobiti za 10 dana...a on kao ne moze dati ljekove bez AMH..mada su mi svi drugi hormoni uredni, ciklusi su mi perfektni, obavila dijagnostičnu laparaskopiju i sve je b.o.  Jedino što mi muz ima smanjen broj prog. pokretnih spermića...hvala ti ..pokušati ću biti cool i smirena... 


drage cure vi ste sve divne i ne znam šta bi bez vas...

----------


## clover

bubaba, ne brini...i mene je poslao...rezultat amh-a sam mu rekla kad mi je radio transfer...možda samo time želi odrediti dozu..razgovaraj s njim, on je starno odličan...

----------


## MAMI 2

Mene nitko nije slao na to niti me pitao za taj nalaz.

Ljubilice kad ideš na uzv ?

----------


## libicaa

Joj kad to čujem dobijem slom živaca... Bubaba koji je to doktor?

Mene npr. uopće nisu tražili nikakve hormone, ali ću ih ja ipak napraviti.. Jedan od razloga je upravoo ovaj, a drugi je naravno zbog sebe. I to moram kombinirati i 'lagati' jel mi nitko neće dati preporuku... Ma  mrzim naše zdravstvo...

----------


## snupi

vise mi nista nije jasno, jedni traže hormone , drugi ne! Mene nisu tražili slanje homona, ja sam ih vadila na svoju ruku sama. A šta oni nemaju  sastanke pa da se se dogovore i da svi rade isto- posto spadaju pod istu bolnicu, nego svatko tjera neku svoju politiku!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure - evo ponavljam post koji sam bila stavila na odbrojavanju. 

Vjerujem da ćete mi moći pomoći:

U 6. mjesecu idemo na IVF. Na nalazu je dok čak napisao ICSI. Ali nam je rekao da će ovisiti o spermiogramu koji će biti taj dan hoće li biti klasičan IVF ili ICSI.

27.02 sam naručena na neke pretrage. Nije rekao koje sve. Samo je spomenuo kao primjer mjerenje šupljine maternice. *A ako imate info, koje će to pretrage biti, recite mi da se znam pripremiti????* 

Popis stvari koje moramo imati do 6. mjeseca su nam dali. Ali mi nije jasna cijela procedura - kada idemo po lijekove itd. Rekao je da ćemo se vidjeti još jedan put prije samog postupka, pa će onda reći koji protokol će nam preporučiti. Da li će to već sad 27.02. reći ili će biti još jedan termin prije postupka?

Nije me pregledao niti je moje nalaze pogledao. Dovoljno mu je bio nalaz spermiograma: oligoasthenozoospermia.

Ono što me je jako pogodilo: rekao je, da ne vidi nikakve mogućnosti da ostanem trudna prirodno.

----------


## wanna be mommy

*anka* draga, nemoj se brinuti šta doktor kaže...uvijek su čuda moguća, i prirodne trudnoće, tak da ne opterećuj se s time.  :Love: 

za ove nalaze nemam ti pojma, meni nitko nije ništa tražio osim s onog njihovog popisa, tak da će ti već netko odgovoriti.

----------


## Mary123

Curke hvala vam na  :fige: ....Jedva čekam sutra....
*Anka* ne brini...neznam o kojim je pretragama riječ....ali doktor zna šta radi...stoga se nesekiraj...27.2 će brzo doći pa ćeš sve znati...
Curke ja sam hormone radila još prije nego sam krenila u postupak...slao me je moj privatni ginekolog....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

To je čudno da ni jedna od vas ne zna odnosno nije bila na tim pretragama. 

Ajd da je on pogledao moje nalaze i sad želi dodatne pretrage - to bi još i shvatila - ali moje nalaze uopće nije pogledao.

----------


## žužy

> To je čudno da ni jedna od vas ne zna odnosno nije bila na tim pretragama. 
> 
> Ajd da je on pogledao moje nalaze i sad želi dodatne pretrage - to bi još i shvatila - ali moje nalaze uopće nije pogledao.


sjetila sam se da su *bernica* i *sanjalica* imale 3D za obaviti prije postupka,odnosno,budu imale.sori ako sam fulala...možda se jave,a mislim čak da su isto kod dr. R.vjerojatno tak on radi.mi ostale koje to nismo morale obaviti smo kod drugih doktora. :neznam: 
možda je to,to mjerenje maternice koje ti moraš obaviti.

----------


## bernica

Mi imamo postupak u 3 mjesecu. 6.2. na 22 dan ciklusa moram u Petrovu na uzv-mjerenje cerviksa maternice...a 27.2. dolazim po lijekove...Dijagnoza mm je bila cryptozoosp...(0 sp u nativnom preparatu....tek nakon centrifugiranja nađeno par kom) i imao je bakterije u uzorku. Ja morala osim onog osnovnog popisa napraviti hormone štitnjače,spolne hormone,papa,cb,AMH. Dosad bila samo na tom prvom pregledu,napravljen mi je onda uzv i nekakva mjerenja. Svi nalazi su mi ok,AMH je 19,7. Mm je ponovio spermatogram nakon terapije Ninurima i nema više bakterije...dijagnoza oligoastenozoosp...nakon one prve nule sad imamo 2,3mil/ml. Nije nešto,ali bolje od nule je sigurno. Bila par puta gore sa nalazima...nisu ih uzeli,rekla sestra da ih donesem 27.2. kad budem došla po lijekove. To je moje iskustvo dosad. Nestrpljiva  A te priče sa nikakvim mogućnostima prirodno....to ti niko nemože ništa reći....i opće se s tim nemoj opterečivati...ideš u postupak...to je sigurno...a dotad vi pokušavajte...onak bez opterećenja...pa ak se dogodi...super...ako ne...ionak idete na postupak...samo hrabro i bez nervoze...ako budeš 27.2. tamo,javi se za kavu...ja čekam lijekove taj dan.

----------


## barkica

Vidim da je problem oko amh. Ni ja ga do petrove nisam nikad trebsla vaditi,ali hvaka Bogu da mi je na vrijeme receno da uz sve hormone i to vadim.Vadila  sam ih sve u vinogr. I brzo su gotovi,ali se treba isto naruciti. 
Gore curama  :Smile:  za uspjeh i pozit. i velike bete!!!!!
I pitanje:imate li kakvih saznanja vezanih uz lpsc punkciju? Hvala!

----------


## bubaba

Libice dr mi je R. 
Clover hvala ti..malo si me utješila...
Ja sam već sad u bedu od straha što će biti sutra 




> Joj kad to čujem dobijem slom živaca... Bubaba koji je to doktor?
> 
> Mene npr. uopće nisu tražili nikakve hormone, ali ću ih ja ipak napraviti.. Jedan od razloga je upravoo ovaj, a drugi je naravno zbog sebe. I to moram kombinirati i 'lagati' jel mi nitko neće dati preporuku... Ma  mrzim naše zdravstvo...

----------


## tina29

*mary* da i tu malo zavibram za sutra,sretno i da uskoro objaviš veliku betu!
ostalim curama isto puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba,puse!

----------


## kokosh

bok,drage trudilice!
nova sam na forumu, pratim vas kratko vrijeme pa sam se odlučila malo raspitati o nekim stvarima.
imam 30god, mm40, 10 god smo u braku, zadnje 2 god radimo na bebi pa ništa :Sad: 
odlučili smo krenuti na pretrage. papa mi je uredan, nađen mi je polip na cerviksu te odstranjen da bi opet nakon mjesec dana izraso novi :Sad: 
krenuli smo prvo od cb-a koje sam jedva namolila od ginićke jer veli ako je papa uredna da je to onda ok! uglavnom, moja ginićka i ona u petrovoj koja mi je odstranjivala polip su rekle da nema čekanja nego da idemo na mpo.
uglavnom i da je sve u redu s nama,što ćemo tek kasnije saznati, išli bi na mpo jel bi što prije bebicu(zvuči vam poznato?)  :Smile: 
zanima me koju bi bolnicu preporučili tj doktora za mpo? počela sam sve raditi u petrovoj pa bi možda i tamo na mpo.
da li nalazi jedne bolnice prihvaća druga bolnica(osim spermiograma, što sam vidla da ste napisale)?
koliko se čeka na postupak tj da li bi se mogli naručit za termin a u međuvremenu obavit sve pretrage ili se tek dolazi doktoru sa svim pretragama? 
da li se na prirodni postupak manje čeka?
to je za sada to...
ako se još nečeg sjetim zagnjavim vas :Bye: 
p.s. želim vam svima da što prije postanente trbušaste :Shy kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Sad mi je sve još manje jasno. 

Doktor je napisao: "Molim dati datum za IVF. Proći sve potrebne predradnje za ulazak u postupak, te se javiti ponovno u ambulantu radi dodatne potrebne obrade prije ulaska u IVF."

 - a IVF nam je u 6. mjesecu  -a sestra mi je dala termin već 27.02 za te druge pretrage.  Na narudžbi piše "kontrolni pregled u SKZZ/PZZ". 
*Bernice* - kod tebe je rečeno i koji dc mora biti.  Tad ću ja biti oko 19.dc - +/- 2 dana. 

Čudno mi je to sve - sestra je možda trebala kasnije staviti taj termin. Ispada da ono s one liste (krvna grupa, markeri, i dr.) moram imati do 27.02. 

Ako ih napravimo sada - do 6. mjeseca će ti nalazi vrijediti  - ali ipak... 

Možda je i bolje ovako - ako slučajno bude trebao taj AMH, će mi on to 27.02. reći  -pa do postupka stignem još napraviti. 

Samo se bojim da dođem u Zagreb - a on mene pošalje kući i kaže dođite opet u 5. mjesecu. To se već dešavalo.

----------


## Mary123

Veliki pozdrav iz Petrove...vratili mi dvije blastociste... :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

sretno mary123  :Smile:  


je li ima smrzlića?

----------


## Mary123

Nema nažalost....oplodili su četiri...a dva su stala sa razvojem i ova dva su dočekali stanje blastociste..

----------


## pilek

Mary123 navijam da se prime obje  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Mary123 navijam da se prime obje


potpis!  :Klap:

----------


## MAMI 2

Mary čuvaj sada svoje mrvice !

----------


## amy2004

> Veliki pozdrav iz Petrove...vratili mi dvije blastociste...


Super  :Klap:  ,sad se samo čuvaj i neka se obadvije prime  :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Svaka čast, *Mary*!!!!!! Da budu blizanci!!!

----------


## barkica

Mary,sretno!!!! Sad na cuvanje mrvica :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Curke svima zajedno veliko hvala na željama..evo stigla doma...odma na krevet...neznam kako se ponašati...heheh...šta mogu a šta ne...

----------


## snupi

bravo Mary! ne moras  bas cjelo vrijeme ležati, jedino ako te utrići ne budu uspavljivali, slobodno i pročečeš ali nemoj nista tesko nositi ili se naprezati.Mislimo na tebe  da  bude velika beta ! A ti  zaboravi na ova  tjedna i kuliraj.
Anka tvoje stanje mi nije bas jasno, 27.02. moras ponovno u zgu ili?
kokosh dobro nam dosla!Kod koga si bila na  makivanju polipa? Ja sam bila na laparo kod dr Strelca koji me je upisao k sebi odmah i k njemu na mpo.

----------


## ljubilica

*mary123* baš sam happy, sad se probaj opustiti i misliti na lijepe stvari

*MAMI 2* sutra 1.fm i to u 7 ujutro?!??! za vikend je dežurni dr.R. 
ima li netko iskustva s dotičnim?
mene ovi menopuri ubijaju, prva dva dana mi je "kuhalo" u trbuhu a sad mi kuhaju živci

----------


## bubaba

Mary 123 sretna sam radi tebe, sad samo polagano...odmori se i uzivaj 
Evo ovakav je bio moj današnji dan...bila sam na 3d ultrazvuku kod docenta D..i sve je u najboljem redu. Onda mi je dr. R...rekao da ipak ne idem u postupak dok ne vidi AMH hormon i da neka napravim njega i onda mu se javim..poanta je u tom da mi je termin za ljekove bio 30.1 i da mi je danas 21. dan ciklusa...AMH sam odmah odletila izvaditi u Brayer, platila sam 460 kn i rekli su mi da mi mozda bude gotov do petka ...sad ako bude do petka..mozda i stignem dobiti terapiju ha?? Što vi mislite? A ako nalaz ne bude ?? Šta ću onda? Bojim se da sam sad propustila termin i da se mogu slikati...

Ljubilice dr. R je moj dr. i nije baš da se rasipa sa riječima..uglavnom šuti.. :Grin:

----------


## ljubilica

ja taj AMH nikad nisam vadila, moja dr. to nije tražila. nadam se da on neće sutra to tražiti jer danas mi je 5.dc i isto tako 5. dan pikanja

----------


## bubaba

> ja taj AMH nikad nisam vadila, moja dr. to nije tražila. nadam se da on neće sutra to tražiti jer danas mi je 5.dc i isto tako 5. dan pikanja


Ljubilice srećo neće te to tražiti kad si već počela sa pikanjem...jer meni je rekao da mi to treba prije pikanja i određivanja protokola..sretno

----------


## ljubilica

očito svako ima svoj protokol prije protokola s lijekovima.. vidim da se taj amh dosta često spominje i već sam par puta razmišljala kako to da ga nisam i ja vadila  :Confused:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljubilice ja sam u nedjelju u 7 i 15. Kako ide pikanje ?

Ni ja nisam radila amh, bubaba možda i nije loše napravit ga, sad kad malo razmislim i ja se pitam na temelju čega mi je dao protokol?

----------


## milasova8

Mary,sretno!!
Jel ostalo sta smrzlica? 

Evo da i svima pozelim.srecu u postupku :Smile: 
Vidim da vas ima dosta..

----------


## anddu

> Sad mi je sve još manje jasno. 
> 
> Doktor je napisao: "Molim dati datum za IVF. Proći sve potrebne predradnje za ulazak u postupak, te se javiti ponovno u ambulantu radi dodatne potrebne obrade prije ulaska u IVF."
> 
>  - a IVF nam je u 6. mjesecu  -a sestra mi je dala termin već 27.02 za te druge pretrage.  Na narudžbi piše "kontrolni pregled u SKZZ/PZZ". 
> *Bernice* - kod tebe je rečeno i koji dc mora biti.  Tad ću ja biti oko 19.dc - +/- 2 dana. 
> 
> Čudno mi je to sve - sestra je možda trebala kasnije staviti taj termin. Ispada da ono s one liste (krvna grupa, markeri, i dr.) moram imati do 27.02. 
> 
> ...


Vidim da ti nitko ne odgovara pa ću ja dijelom jer ne znam kako to sve ide s Petorvom. Mogu ti samo reći da će ti nalazi koje sada napraviš vrijediti i za 6. mjesec. I AMH stigneš napraviti do 6. mjeseca. On, koliko znam ne spada pod osnovnu pretragu. Po meni je važnije napraviti osbovne spolne hormone i hormone štitnjače, te prije postupka vidjeti stanje s antralnim golikulima. Meni su AMH u Vinogradskoj dali vaditi tek nakon dva odrađena postupka kad se vidjelo kako loše reagiram na lijekove (a i starija sam od tebe). Tako da nemoj biti toliko nestrpljiva, sve ćeš znati 27. kad se pojaviš u bolnici. 

A cure, dajte odgovarajte drugima ovo je pdf za prikupljanje potrebnih informacija, ne za chatanje, vibranje...

----------


## Mary123

*Milasova* hvala....nemamo smrzlića...oplodili 4..ali su dva stala sa razvojem....

----------


## ljubilica

Fm rijesena, dr. R kaze da je sve jos malo, menopur i sutra, fm opet u pon kod svoje doktorice

----------


## snupi

ja im nisam imala nista pametnog za reci jer ja takva isustva nemam. Ja nisam bila ni prije uzv na mjerenju maternice . Hormone sam vadila na svoju ruku, amh me nitko nije ni tražio, mozda zato jer sam prije bila kod tog doktora na laparo i histeroskopiji. Tražio me je samo protokol iz Mba.

----------


## ljubilica

*MAMI* *2* pikanje ide bez problema, jedino mi je napeto kad se pikam na poslu, stalno cekam da neko ne udje u trgovinu  :gaah:  al u pravilu je ok. Kak tebi ide? Sretno sutra

----------


## Shadow2

Evo nam je dan poceo sa placem :Sad: (
molim vas koliko mozete uplatite maloj Nori....svaka minuta je bitna za spas zivota lipe srecice,a to mi bar ovdje znamo....
Stvar je stvarno hitna....drzimo joj fige!

http://m.dalmacijanews.com/article/?...ticle-id=46843

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !
Bla na uzv , 8 dc, na lijevom jajniku imam cistu 20 i nešto sa 30 i nešto a ostali folikuli još mali , sad 2 dana menopura i u utorak uzv pa ćemo vidjet.

----------


## ljubilica

možda milimetara?? hoće li to smetati u postupku? ja sam opet sutra na uzv
ko je danas dežuran?

----------


## MAMI 2

DA milimetara, , ne znam šta će bit dalje, više ću znat u utorak. Na znam kako se zove ovaj kaj je bio dežuran.

----------


## ljubilica

jučer je bio dr.Radaković, stariji doktor, skroz sijed
ja ti neznam ništa o cistama, nisam nikad niti imala, hvala bogu, al vjerujem da će biti dobro

----------


## MAMI 2

Ne znam ni ja , meni je ovo prvi put da imam cistu .

----------


## Mary123

> Ne znam ni ja , meni je ovo prvi put da imam cistu .


Draga vjerojatno će biti sve ok...kada doktor nije ništa rekao valjda je ok...pitaj na slijedećm uzv-u...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Anddu* - hvala!

*Snupi* - da, idem opet u Zagreb 27.02 - tako me je naručila sestra Iva-  a 30.01 sam bila na prvim konzultacijama. 

Htjela bih još jedan put pitati sestru Ivu - nisam se snašla, a ova pitanja/neodumice su mi došle tek kasnije. A htjela bih je pitati i kakvu uputnicu trebam i ako zna, da mi kaže koje će to pretrage biti. 

Je li možda koja zna koji je njezin broj? Ili zovem na  (0)1 4604-723 ?

----------


## Ftičica

Jutro svima!
jel trebaju uputnice za Rh, KG i hepatisise...?
ili samo se ode u Petrovu 3 i to se zbavi?

----------


## bernica

> Jutro svima!
> jel trebaju uputnice za Rh, KG i hepatisise...?
> ili samo se ode u Petrovu 3 i to se zbavi?


Trebaju ti uputnice. Tebi ih piše ginekolog a m njegov doktor opće prakse.  :Wink: 

Meni je stavil sve na 2 uputnice... posebno kg i rh, a posebno ovo sve ostalo. A m je dobil jednu uputnicu.

----------


## Ftičica

Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile: 
nalzi su gotovi za cca koliko?

----------


## bernica

kroz 7-10 dana....

----------


## honeybee

Cure, može mala pomoć, da ne tražim sad po temi unazad - kakva je procedura za spermiogram?
Prije se nije naručivalo, no mislim da sam negdje pročitala da se sad naručuje u Petrovoj, pa me zanima koja je procedura - broj telefona, koliko se u prosjeku čeka ta pretraga...?

----------


## MAMI 2

Honeybee za sve se sada naručuje. 
Nisam sigurna jel i to ide sada s mailom ili možeš telefonom.

----------


## libicaa

ja sam mm naručivala telefonom.... ovisi kolika im je gužva, mi smo najeviše čekali okoo mjesec i nešto, a najkraće 10 dana...

----------


## ljubilica

*honeybee* moraš se naručiti i mi smo se naručivali telefonski, teta je malo bila živčana, dala nam neki termin pa sam rekla da mi je hitno i pomaknula na 10 dana prije, čekali oko mjesec dana na termin, imaš na stranici Petrove brojček
uglavnom, fm odrađena; lijevo 11,13,14,11 desno 11,12,12,11 i nešto 0.75 nisam skužila kaj. zaboravila sam pitati za endić, a nema veze.
ugl. danas i sutra po 2 menopura, srijeda opet fm. 
doktorica ne očekuje prije vikenda aspiraciju...

ispitala sam ju za se svoje trenutne simptome i rekla je da je sve ok, da su mi jajnici bombardirani od silnih hormona (bole me cice, peku bradavice, trbuh duplo veći, vjetrovi za popi..it.... živce da ne spominjem  :Grin: )
 eto toliko za sad
*anka* samo zovi i pitaj, ona je ugl na šalteru između 12-14h  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljubilice odlično !

----------


## ljubilica

*MAMI 2* kak je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## žužy

> *honeybee* moraš se naručiti i mi smo se naručivali telefonski, teta je malo bila živčana, dala nam neki termin pa sam rekla da mi je hitno i pomaknula na 10 dana prije, čekali oko mjesec dana na termin, imaš na stranici Petrove brojček
> uglavnom, fm odrađena; lijevo 11,13,14,11 desno 11,12,12,11 i nešto 0.75 nisam skužila kaj. zaboravila sam pitati za endić, a nema veze.
> ugl. danas i sutra po 2 menopura, srijeda opet fm. 
> doktorica ne očekuje prije vikenda aspiraciju...
> 
> ispitala sam ju za se svoje trenutne simptome i rekla je da je sve ok, da su mi jajnici bombardirani od silnih hormona (bole me cice, peku bradavice, trbuh duplo veći, vjetrovi za popi..it.... živce da ne spominjem )
>  eto toliko za sad
> *anka* samo zovi i pitaj, ona je ugl na šalteru između 12-14h


ovo 0,75 bi ti mogel biti endić,u cm. ili 7,5mm.

----------


## žužy

> *Anddu* - hvala!
> 
> *Snupi* - da, idem opet u Zagreb 27.02 - tako me je naručila sestra Iva-  a 30.01 sam bila na prvim konzultacijama. 
> 
> Htjela bih još jedan put pitati sestru Ivu - nisam se snašla, a ova pitanja/neodumice su mi došle tek kasnije. A htjela bih je pitati i kakvu uputnicu trebam i ako zna, da mi kaže koje će to pretrage biti. 
> 
> Je li možda koja zna koji je njezin broj? Ili zovem na  (0)1 4604-723 ?


*anka* da,na taj broj dobiš sestru Ivu. Najbolje je da ju pitaš,rečeš da si znaš pripremiti uputnice,na kaj da ih dr naslovi.

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy* zar bi mogao biti toliki na 8.dc?

----------


## žužy

> *žužy* zar bi mogao biti toliki na 8.dc?


mogao bi,u mom 1.postupku(stimul.) bil mi je 8,9 na 8.dc
a u 2.(prirodnjaku) mi je bil 5,1 isto na 8.dc

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, *žužy, ljubilice* - hvala! 

Čula sam se s sestrom Ivom - ali ona veli da mi je dok trebao dati jedan dodatan papir na kojem je trebao označiti pretrage koje se od mene očekuju -  ali ja taj papir nisam dobila. Uglavnom rekla mi je da zovem sestru Sanju (mislim da se tako zove - ili samo Anja - nisam skužila - jer sam zvala vani u hodu) - ona mi je rekla da jednostavno dođem, da će raditi neke pretrage koje bude smatrao potrebnim kad pogleda moje hormone, briseve i dr. Da ponesem uputnicu za pregled i uputnicu za 3D-ultrazvuk, jer će mi to biti 19. ili 20.dc ili 21.dc a to je idealno za 3D. Ali da mu naglasim koji mi je dan ciklusa. 

Uglavnom - nije greška. Na kraju je dobro ispalo - a šta bi da je taj 27.02 bio moj 8.dc ili sl. - onda bi sigurno opet morala dolaziti zbog tog ultrazvuka. Uf. Dobro je.  :Very Happy: 

*Ljubilice* - je li ti odbrojavaš? Iskreno se nadam da će ti veljača donijeti dugo isčekivani *+*!!!!

----------


## snupi

anka super da si rješila onda postoji mogučnost da se vidimo u Petrovoj u 6. mjesecu! ljubice lijep broj folikula imas daj nek tak i ostanu da imas što više toga za aspiraciju.

----------


## tina29

Drage moje evo da i ovdje izvjestim o svojoj beti:559.93  :Very Happy: 
svima šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da vam se ostvare vaše želje kao što se meni moja!
puse!

----------


## wanna be mommy

*tina29*, ajd da i ovdje malo poskočim  :Very Happy: ! čestitke od srca!

----------


## pilek

tina čestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Tina svaka čast!!! I svima ostalima čestitam...još sam relativno nova pa vas ni nemogu sve pratiti...ali svaka beta me razveseli...moj postupak se polako bliži...3 mj samo što nije...dosad sam bila mirna i zaokupljena nekim drugim stvarima...a sad moram priznati da sam se počela veseliti i malo ko da imam tremu  :Smile:  Preksutra idem na UZV pa čekamo taj 27.2. i lijekove. Navijam za sve nas!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

Hvala djevojke moje! želim vam svima od srca pozitivne bete i lijepe i uredne trudnoče!
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mary123

*Tina29* čestitam draga.....puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...

----------


## snupi

čestitam Tina na prekrasnoj beti!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

I ovdje iskrene čestitke, Tina! Bogu hvala!!!

----------


## linalena

eto i mene TU, malo će mi trebati da vas pokopčam (ajme 82 stranice literature)

Naručena za konzultacije krajem veljače kod drŠ - sestra mi rekla da trebamo napraviti spermio kod njih, e sada dal je bolje ga napraviti do konzultacija (a imamo hrpu od prije, a i njihov al star 2god) što je upitno jel stignemo; ili kasnije prije postupka???

Uopće cure za kada sada upisuje postupke? Jel moguće prije ljeta?

i da pozdrav svima

----------


## MAMI 2

Linalena napravite novi odmah, naruči se jer se i za to čeka.

Ja bila na uzv , folikuli napreduju i ljevo i desno po nekoliko komada od 11 - 14 mm i nekoliko manjih cca 10 mm, za cistu je rekao da nema veze, i povećao mi dozu.

----------


## žužy

*MAMI 2*,bravo za folikuliče,nek lijepo nastave rasti. :Smile: 
*linalena*,isto mislim da bi bilo dobro doči na konzultacije s s-gramom,ako stigneš napraviti,nazovi lab pa reci da ti treba do kraja mj.
sad imate samo konzult. ili idete u prirodnjak(vidim u potpisu).za stimulirane,mislim da su cure prošli mj. dobile termin u lipnju.

----------


## linalena

da, naručili ga za 8.3, no dobro 

koliko si dugo čekala na postupka od konzultacija??

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Linalena* - ja sam prije par dana bila na konzultacijama - i dobili smo termin za IVF u lipnju. 

Međutim - ne znamo da li će biti prirodni ili stimulirani. To će doktor odlučiti tek krajem mjeseca. Budući da je kod mene sve ok, moguće je da će predložiti prirodni ili polustimulirani, a ipak moramo dosta dugo čekati na postupak. 

Čak je dok rekao da ne zna da li ćemo uopće upasti prije ljeta. Međutim sestra je ipak našla termin za nas.

----------


## linalena

ma to je super, na SD ja čekam od 10mj a došla bi možda na red u 6-7 mj - to za stimulaciju

----------


## snupi

zovi što prije da dođes na red!Dršim fige da upali u prirodnjaku da ne moras uopce ici!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure,uzicala sam uputnicu za AMH - a ta pretraga se radi samo u Zagrebu. Da li se naručuje u laboratoriju Petrove za ovo? Je li koja zna? Thanks!

----------


## ljubilica

Ja ti nemam pojma al bi na tvom mjestu zvala u par bolnica pa vidis gdje prije dobijes termin pa makar 27.2 kad dolazite u zg. I provjeri da li je bitan dan ciklusa  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*anka* mislim da ti amh vade samo vinogradska i vv.

----------


## Inesz

> Cure,uzicala sam uputnicu za AMH - a ta pretraga se radi samo u Zagrebu. Da li se naručuje u laboratoriju Petrove za ovo? Je li koja zna? Thanks!


Na uputnicu samo u Vuk Vrhovec. U Vinogrdskoj ne ide na uputnicu, plaća se.

----------


## Inesz

> ma to je super, na SD ja čekam od 10mj a došla bi možda na red u 6-7 mj - to za stimulaciju


Uh, Linalena... ja bih davno bila pobjegla sa SD. Ne može se u nikojim, a najmanje u našim godinama čekati toliko dugo na postupak. Jesi pitala u Vinogradskoj? Možda tamo možeš upast u stimulirani prije ljeta,

~~~~

----------


## bernica

broj vuk vrhovca za naručiti se ti je....012353883 ...tam ti to ide na upitnicu besplatno....nalaz je gotov za 10tak dana...

----------


## legal alien

linalena koliko sam skuzila nema nekog pretjeranog pravila kod narucivanja. mene su zbog dijagnoze i godina stavili relativno brzo u postupak nakon zadnje biokemijske. biokemijska bila u 7. mj. u 9. isla na konzultacije, ponudili mi 11 mj kad nisam mogla, upisali me na kraju za 1. 
neka prirodnjak bude dobitni!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure -  :Naklon:  puno vam hvala!

Budem nazvala u VV na taj broj, Bernice! Pogledala sam sada kartu - barem na karti nije predaleko o Petrove - ići ću bez muža - pa ću morati pješice. 

Na uputnicu mi je gin upisala Petrovu - to valjda neće smetati. 

Pokušat ću se nekako organizirati - u 9.30h imam termin u Petrovoj - pa da to obavim ili prije ili poslije. Bit će trka. 

Ali nema veze: sve za bebu!  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

> Cure -  puno vam hvala!
> 
> Budem nazvala u VV na taj broj, Bernice! Pogledala sam sada kartu - barem na karti nije predaleko o Petrove - ići ću bez muža - pa ću morati pješice. 
> 
> Na uputnicu mi je gin upisala Petrovu - to valjda neće smetati. 
> 
> Pokušat ću se nekako organizirati - u 9.30h imam termin u Petrovoj - pa da to obavim ili prije ili poslije. Bit će trka. 
> 
> Ali nema veze: sve za bebu!


Ak ideš tramvajem...odi do kvatrića...ili se parkiraj u garaži na kvatriću. Kreni gore prema Petrovoj i na kružnom toku samo ravno na Srebrnjak. Penješ se gore i skreneš prvu desno. Po toj ulici do zavoja i na zavoju je zgrada s desne strane. Uđeš na donji ulaz i na 2 kat(mislim...pišu ti katovi u prizemlju ) . Tam se javiš na šalter s uputnicom i to je to. Ja bila na redu odma kroz 10tak min. U 7 ujutro. I posle lijepo pješke dole na kružni tok nazad pa  desno prema Petrovoj. Sve ti je to tam na 10tak min pješke pa da se ne vozikaš i tražiš parking bezveze. Ako je u pitanju 27.2. javi se pa se i vidimo...ja sam u 9 i 15 naručena za lijekove taj dan. Ak budeš ranije gotova na vv....možemo i prije na kavu. Ja budem u zg od 7 ujutro....

----------


## ljubilica

Ako poranis na vv budes stigla i u petrovu. I da, blizu je.... Kad dolazis?

----------


## ljubilica

Eto u isti cas *bernice*  :Wink:

----------


## libicaa

Ja sam u pon. bila vaditi sve hormone (pa i AMH) u VV. Nazoveš i naručiš se i to ti jeto. Lab. radi od 7-9 pa užicaj što ranije da budeš naručena i da si gotova tako da stigneš do 9 u Petrovu.

----------


## Inesz

libicaa,
ti si dobila protokol bez nalaza hormona? je li ti dr prebrojao barem antralne folikule?

----------


## bubaba

> Cure,uzicala sam uputnicu za AMH - a ta pretraga se radi samo u Zagrebu. Da li se naručuje u laboratoriju Petrove za ovo? Je li koja zna? Thanks!


Draga meni je dr. rekao da to mogu izvaditi u Vinogradskoj...pošto je bilo već 11 sati i znala sam da u Zadru ne mogu izvaditi ..otišla sam u Breyer i tamo izvadila za 460 kn..sad čekam nalaz

----------


## ljubilica

curke, punkcija u peeeetaaaaak!!!! 
desno16,17,17 lijevo 16,17,16 endić 9mm, 21.30 ovidrelle

----------


## wanna be mommy

*ljubilica moja*,  :fige:  da sve prođe u redu, minimalno bolno s puno lijepih js, i nek se sve oplode!  :Love:

----------


## snupi

bravo znaci dobro odabrana terapija!  podpisujem Wanna be!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> *ljubilica moja*,  da sve prođe u redu, minimalno bolno s puno lijepih js, i nek se sve oplode!


Potpisujem! 

Ljubi - upravo ti ovo želim - i da za 15 dana prijaviš super veliku betu!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## libicaa

> libicaa,
> ti si dobila protokol bez nalaza hormona? je li ti dr prebrojao barem antralne folikule?


Da bez nalaza hormona. A šta ću, ne mogu ja nikoga natjerati da mi da da ih vadim, iako sam ih ja izvadila. Što se tiče brojanja, a valjda je, gledao me na uzv. 

ljubilica puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što više js i tulum i labu

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure!!!!!!

Naručila sam se na VV - 27.02. u 7:00h!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dan ciklusa nije bitan! Savršeno je ispalo. I tip koji se javio jer bio super, super ljubazan!!!!!!!!! Nalaz se čeka do 14 dana! 

Zadovoljna sam da se to tako riješilo. 

*
Bernice, Ljubi* hvala na uputama - i tebi Bernice na detaljnjim uputama kako doći do tamo. Ja sam za kavicu!!!! Rekao mi je da se brzo dođe na red  - tako da ću biti brzo gotova. Budem ti poslala broj mobača - tako da se čujemo - ili prije ili poslije mog pregleda da se vidimo.

----------


## žužy

*anka*,uputnicu za amh ti je dal tvoj gin?i to je to,samo nazoveš na vv i naruči te..kaj misliš,bi se mogli svi hormoni izvaditi kod njih na tu jednu uputnicu ili treba posebna za neke?

----------


## libicaa

Ja sam dobila za sve posebno.. 4 uputnice ili čak 5...

----------


## bubekica

*žužy* svi hormoni koji se vade u istoj fazi ciklusa mogu na istu uputnicu, ali recimo za progesteron 21.dc. trebas posebnu (to za vv, ne za petrovu)
*anka* super.

----------


## libicaa

Ja sam dobila za sve posebno.. kod svoje gin.... to valjda ovisi od ginekologa do ginekologa

----------


## žužy

tnx cure :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

ja sam dobila sve na jednoj up s tim da su ju kopirali pa mi je vrijedila i za taj 21.dc kad se vadi progesteron. nije im se baš svidjelo, al nisam ni mogla ništa napraviti

----------


## snupi

ja sam 21 dan progesterona vadila na  hrvatskom zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu on se nalazi malo nise od petrove bolnice . Morate nazvati prije jer postoji  mogučnost da nema reagensa. Adresa: 	Petrova 3  10000, Zagreb
01 4600 333, pa pitajte, treba uputnica!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ey - ja sam u 9. mjesecu vadila sve hormone - tako da sad neću ponavljati - jedino ako me dok zatraži - ali sam isto bila dobila zasebne uputnice za progesteron i za ostale iako se radilo sve u istom laboratoriju. U Zagreb sad idem s 3 uputnice - jedna za pregled, jedna za 3D-UZV i eto jedna za AMH.

----------


## snupi

anka drago mi je da si uspjela sve rješiti, kad ideš po ljekove(kojeg datuma)?

----------


## mia74

Cure,da li znate jel se treba naručiti za spermiogram u Petrovoj?
Dobila sam neki broj tel. al se nitko ne javlja.Nekada se nije trebalo naruciti,al to je bilo davno :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljubilice super  !
Jel si sama i štopericu daješ ?
Kaj nije bilo više nas koje smo ovaj mjesec išle u petrovu ?

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
dobila sam uputu za clomifen i puregon za idući ciklus.
jel moram to kupiti ili se lijekovi dobiju u Petrovoj ( vidim da ima puno pitanja kad se ide po lijekove ).
jel mi treba na osnovu nalaza od doktora uputnica za lijekove..?
trebala bi početi piti krajem veljače, pa ne znam sad kaj dalje.. odnosno kak ih brzo dobim i kad da idem po njih ili da kupim?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

> Cure!!!!!!
> 
> Naručila sam se na VV - 27.02. u 7:00h!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dan ciklusa nije bitan! Savršeno je ispalo. I tip koji se javio jer bio super, super ljubazan!!!!!!!!! Nalaz se čeka do 14 dana! 
> 
> Zadovoljna sam da se to tako riješilo. 
> 
> *
> Bernice, Ljubi* hvala na uputama - i tebi Bernice na detaljnjim uputama kako doći do tamo. Ja sam za kavicu!!!! Rekao mi je da se brzo dođe na red  - tako da ću biti brzo gotova. Budem ti poslala broj mobača - tako da se čujemo - ili prije ili poslije mog pregleda da se vidimo.


Može ,super...baš mi je drago da se sve posložilo. Ja bila na uzv danas...ovom prije postupka,bila unutra 3 min, dokt je gledal dal ima septuma...veli nema....znači to je ok, ovulacija je bila,znači i to je ok. Sad još po lijekove 27.2. i nastupamo  :Wink: 
Anka,javi se u pp pa da izmjenimo kontakte....
Svima puno sreće u bilo kojoj fazi  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

da mia trebaš se naručiti ! Mi smo čekali nekih mjesec dana da dođemo na red! 
da mami bilo nas je više ali ja sam dobila termin za 5 mjesec za ponovni ivf.
ftičice  a  šta ti nisu  rekli  koji datum trebaš doći po ljekove ili da ih kupuješ sama- mislim da ti se ovo bude vodilo pod stimulirani postupak i da ti oni trebaju dati ljekove!

----------


## tina29

*mia74* mora se naručiti za spermiogram,koji br.imaš? ja imam neka dva:4604-755 i 4604-685,pa probaj zvati i pitati. teta u labu kad mi je dala broj rekla je da budem uporna,oni ti rade do 15 pa zovi prije. sretno!

----------


## ljubilica

*Mami* *2* trebala sam i stopericu sama al nije imala pri ruci pa cu doci veceras. Dobit cu u ruku
I bolje, vise se ne mogu sama bosti ko junky  :Laughing:

----------


## Ftičica

doktor mi je dao papir s protokolom kak uzimam lijekove, ali mi nije rekao jel da kupim ili kaj..
samo kak ide i da se javim 7 dan na UZV, pa onda dalje..
jel da odem u Petrovu i da pitam?
i jel ih mogu dobiti do drugog ciklusa koji mi je krajem veljače ili postoji neko čekanje?

----------


## MAMI 2

Ma dobit ćeš lijekove kod njih, daj samo nazovi sutra tamo sestru i pitaj.

----------


## snupi

ftiči a kad ides u postupak, mislim da već sutra možeš po ljekove!

----------


## mia74

> *mia74* mora se naručiti za spermiogram,koji br.imaš? ja imam neka dva:4604-755 i 4604-685,pa probaj zvati i pitati. teta u labu kad mi je dala broj rekla je da budem uporna,oni ti rade do 15 pa zovi prije. sretno!


Da,dali su mi ovaj prvi broj i rekla mi je teta da zovem od 14-15..Samo se nitko ne javlja..Nisam znala da se po mjesec dana čeka termin :Shock: 
Svejedno,hvala cure za info!! :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> anka drago mi je da si uspjela sve rješiti, kad ideš po ljekove(kojeg datuma)?


*Snupi* - ja idem u postupak tek u lipnju!!!!

Dakle  - još je daleko - a sad krajem mjeseca idem na te neke dodatne pretrage - a za lijekove ću im se vjerojatno tek u svibnju morati javiti - mjesec dana prije. Budem sve ispitala sad kad budem - osim ako ne budem opet smušena i zaboravim sve - i moja pitanja opet završe na forumu  :Embarassed:

----------


## barkica

Cure,molim pomoc,savjet... Imam dugi protokol,inace pikanje krece 21.dan,a meni je navedeno 23.! Ima li koja od vas nekakva takva iskustva? Malo mi je to cudno,a opet ak je tak dr.odredio,mozda tak mora biti.

----------


## libicaa

Ni ja se neću početi pikati 21. DC.. mislim da to nema veze, da dr. odluči... možda ovisi o duljini ciklusa, kolki su ti ciklusi?

----------


## snupi

*Anka* pitala sam radi toga jer 29.05. idem po ljekove a  ako počnem sa terapijom ako i ovaj zadni put onda bi to bilo negdje oko 10.06. ja sam imala dugi protokl ali je počunjao sa 7 danom a ovo za 21 ne znam, samo slušate upute kaj vam dr bude rekao ako nije jasno pitajte dva puta da ne ispadne nesto krivo!

----------


## barkica

Ma ciklusi su skolski-28/29 dana. Vjerojatno zna zakaj ide 23.dan. I opet pita:zna li koja od vas za laparo punkciju? Dal je koja bila tak na aspiraciji? Inace se to radi ak se nemoze drugacije do jajnika,a meni su u tesko dostupnom mjestu...

----------


## honeybee

Hvala na odgovorima za spermiogram  :Smile: 
Kad smo mi bili u prvom postupku nije se naručivalo, pa sam zato malo pogubljena u tome...
Sad se polako pripremamo za postupak za drugog bebača pa sve iznova.... Samo nek bude jednako uspješno  :Wink:

----------


## Ftičica

trebala sam sad ovaj ciklus početi s lijekovima ( prošli tjedan ), ali kak *nisam* dobila ono da moramo napravit Rh i ostalo, onda sam (smo ) prebacili na idući ciklus, a to bi onda počela piti krajem veljače..
znači, mogu otići tamo i reći da mi daju lijekove...?
sutra idem ujutro u Petrovu onda pitati..
i piše mi da onda samo moram zvati doktora kad dobijem, pa početi drugi dan s tabletama i onda na UZV..
pa onda pretpostavljam nakon par dana idemo na insm..
mislim, idemo, ali mislim da je par dana nakon UZV.
i još jedno pitanje imam.. hm, kak da ga postavim..
ok, idem na UZV i onda doktor veli npr. sutra idemo na insem.. kad se uzima uzorak od M?
jer on mora biti prisutan i na činu insem?
se to radi isto tamo dole di su i pregledi..?
i to sam pročitala tu, trebam uputnicu za bolničko liječenje i to je to?
imam jako jako mladu gin, pa ne znam jel ona zna kaj mora točno pisati..
kaj nosim sa sobom na insem..?
oprostite na svim silnim pitanjima, ali mislim da bu te mi dale puno više info nego neko drugi..
i kak točno zgleda insem..?
 :Smile: 
hvala!!

----------


## žužy

*ftičica*,evo da podijelim s tobom ono što znam.
kad dr odredi kad bude insemin.,dođete taj dan zajedno k sestri Ireni,on dobije papir s kojim odete u lab gdje on da uzorak.nama su zatim rekli da smo slobodni oko sat i pol..
vratite se nazad i čekate dok vas sestra ne pozove,on ne mora biti prisutan,ti ideš sama unutra.e sad,neznam dal se i inače tamo radi inseminacija ali meni su ju napravili u sobi (pretpostavljam) za sestre i doktore,tamo dolje pored pulta od sestre.dr. mi je ubrizgao(tren. nemam bolju riječ :Smile: ) pročiščeno i obrađeno sjeme,morala sam prekrižiti noge i nakon pola sata sam mogla doma.betu vadiš nakon 14 dana.
pošto sutra ideš tamo,pitaj još točno detalje koji te zanimaju,da budeš sigurna.
neznam sad koje ljekove budeš koristila,klomifene?to ti budu sutra tamo dali,ili?obavezno ti treba uputnica za pregled i ultrazvuk i jedna za bolničko liječenje.e sad,to doneseš vjerojatno na prvoj fm,pitaj sutra.
nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

Curke, koliko dugo moram mirovati nakon aspiracije?

----------


## snupi

*ljubi* sve ovisi o tebi kako se  budes osjecala i koliko ti budi js aspirirali, nakon nekih pola sata možes doma ako ti bude dobro!

----------


## Ftičica

hvala *žužy*  :Smile: 
ja sam dobila papir da pijem klomifen 6 dana i 2 dana pikanje sa puregonom.
i ne znam jel mi budu dali jer sam ja samo dobila papir od doktora onak, na brzinu, pa kak nisam imala ni papire nisam ni išla se sestrama da mi ih daju..
kaj misliš ( te ) da mogu dati već sutra, odnosno da nije prekasno..? jel ih moraju naručiti..
samo mi je to malo frka da mi nije prekasno ,pa da ne moram čekati opet ciklus..
jer ja sam dobila prvo uputu za lijekove, pa sam se tek kasnije sjetila da niš ne mrem jer da sam tu čitala da moramo imati tu krv..  :Smile: 
malo neobično, meni se čini..
sutra idem pitati sve, pa se nadam da bu odgovori svi na mjestu  :Smile: 
nije problem ak samo banem i pitam..?

----------


## ljubilica

Znam to, nego kad doma dodjem. Znam da se necu naprezati, no moram li mirovati?

----------


## žužy

*ftičica*,ma kaki,bolje da pitaš nego da si misliš koje kaj,kak buš znala ako ti ne vele..za klomiče ti neznam dal sama kupuješ il ne,nemam iskustva u petrovoj s njima.
*ljubi*,zbilja ovisi kak ti bude..ja odmarala taj dan,drugi išla raditi normalno.ćeš da vidiš,ja navijam da sve bude u najboljem redu!

----------


## bubekica

pozivam vas da nam se pridruzite na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cure molim preporuke za doktora,imam frendicu koja ima 42 god i pokusava vec neko vrjeme sa potpomognutom ali nikako da dode do postupka jer joj stanica dode do 12 mm i pocne propadati...ali nije u petrovoj nego u drugoj bolnici... mozda netko zna kojem dr bi se bilo najbolje obratiti??

----------


## snupi

evo jedna djevojka je otvorila neki dan link pa nek si pročita  Nova i zbunjena!  to ju tu na pdf podpomhnuta pa možda joj malo pomogne oko odluke!

----------


## ljubilica

preživila, bilo je ok!!! dobili 5 js.. sutra oko 10 moram zvati  :fige:

----------


## libicaa

:Very Happy:  za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ftičica

bila sam i pitala sam.
klomifene kupim sama ( moram samo nači apoteku koja to ima ), prvi dan ciklusa dođem po puregon i to je to..
uputnice mi trebaju za bolničko, uzv i pregled i puregon podignem sa svim papirima i samo prvi dan ciklusa javim doktoru da počinjem piti i to je to..
bila je jako ljubazna sestra i sve mi je lepo objasnila  :Smile:

----------


## barkica

A kaj nemoze tvoj gin.dati rcpt za klomifen? Prije je tak bilo,uvijek sam dobila rcpt,ali na temelju onog papira kaj ti mpo da!

----------


## pilek

Klomifen id ena recept  :Smile:

----------


## Ftičica

hvala na info  :Smile: 
idem idući tjedan sve to zbavit i čekat..
se osjeti kaj kod insem..?

----------


## pilek

ma nista ko papa test...

----------


## Ftičica

još jedno pitanje i onda mislim da mi je sve jasno..
jel partner treba uputnicu za uzorak..?

----------


## pilek

treba...
e sad dal ima ko da meni pomogne jucer sam dobila,danas vadila progesteron 2,8i trebao mi je neko iz petrove dati odgovor dali krenuti s pikanjem gonalima ili ne a meni sestra rekla da ona nema sad koga pitaati?????????????
ko je tu lud

----------


## ljubilica

*Fticice*, ako mislis na s-gram, treba, od svoje dr opce prakse 
*Pilek* mozda  trenutno nema koga pitati, zovi opet, pa neces radi njih propustiti pikanje
*Mami* *2* cekamo te draga

----------


## pilek

ma kod mene uvijek neke komplikacije...budem zvala prije pet da cujem mozda ima kakvog doktora tam

----------


## tina29

*ftičica* muž uzme uputnicu za spermiogram od dr.opče prakse,a kaj se tiče inseminacije ne osjetiš ništa,osim možda blagi,blagi pritisak kad počne to štrcati,ali to je nazamjetno,ja sam prvi put osjetila blagi pritisak,a sad drugi skoro ništa,možda na sekundu,nemaj brige to ti stvarno kratko traje,poslje odležiš sa prekriženim nogama jedno pola sata i domeka! sretno!

----------


## tina29

*pilek* draga sretno i tebi!  :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo mene !
Sve prošlo ok, malo je bolilo ali nije strašno, izvadili dosta folikula ali samo 3 jajne stanice, sad čekam sutra u 10 da vidim koliko se oplodilo.

----------


## Mary123

*Pilek* pa jesi danas bila na uzv-u??ILI???

----------


## pilek

ja sam se piknula,dali su zelen svjetlo...a Mary123 nisam bila danas na ultrazvuku nego sam vadila progesteron ujutro,a ultrazvuk imam 6 dan ciklusa,danas mi drugi...

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

prvi puta na ovoj stranici. u pon 1. ivf u petrovoj...kažu svi-opusti se-a ja ne znam dal me više strah il mi je više muka od inekcija i pikanja ili mi je više muka od utzv dal su folikuli narasli...a oni da jek budem cool...muka mi jeeeeeeeee

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

ovo mi je 1.ivf pa baš i nisam u svemu ovome...MAMI 2-koliki su ti bili folikuli prije transfera? tnx

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

zašto meni ne da administrator da pišem...pitam? pišem,a niš se ne vidi...kaj on ne zna da sam ja pod hormonima i da bi razbila ovaj laptop sada  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Mala za 1. deset postova moraš imat odobrenje, a poslije normalno tipkaš. 
Meni su folikuli na bili na zadnjem uzv prije aspirecije od 16-19 mm.

Zvala lab. jedna je stanica oplođena , u utorak transfer.

----------


## žužy

*mala i/ili mali* ,sretno sutra!
Cure,razmišljam i nemrem se sjetiti,kaj za insemin. treba i uputnica mužu?kaj nejde cijeli postupak na uputnicu za bolničko liječenje :Confused: 
S-gram je drugo.Ako sam dobro shvatila,*ftičica* pita o postupku. :Unsure:

----------


## snupi

*Mali/mala* dobro došla i sretno ti bilo!

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

drage moje...ja sam izbezumljena, totalno. jučer u 22. (9.dan ciklusa) sam dobila štopericu,ali prije  toga sam sam imala tako napuhnut trbuh,jajnike sam jako osjećala ko da nosim šestorke...i odjednom sam osjetila kako sve iz mene cuuuuriiii...ko da sam se popiškila...jutros sam se probudila-bolova nema, napuhnutosti nema, jajnike nešto malo osjećam-OSJEĆAJ KAO DA JE SVE NESTALOOOOOOOOO...svih mojih 6 folikula. ma katasrofa!!! a trebal bi kao biti cool. kaj će mi sutra vaditi? kaj će reći utzv-žao nam je nema ničega...? ko će to sve preživjeti???
tko je pogriješio? ili se nije ništa dalo napraviti?ili sam ja samo malo paranoična??

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

super!!! to je divna vijest  :Smile:

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

hvala...javim šta je bilo

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

hvala *snupy* na dobrodošlici i za sutra  :Smile:  dao bog da nisu svi pukli...da je samo 1 ostao i čeka me  :Smile:  bože kako je ovo teškooooo

----------


## libicaa

Cure zanima me taj koktel koji dobijemo... Jel to spavamo ili smo svjesne svega, jel boli i pod tim, jel vam se vrtilo ili nekaj slično? I jel se uopće zna šta se dobije?

----------


## pilek

meni danas treci dan pikanja tak da jos ti libicaa nista neznam za dalje...ali kolko sam ja skuzila kod svakoga je drukcije neke osjete neke ne...ali uglavnom ne

----------


## libicaa

I kako ide pikanje? Ja još 2 i pol tjedna do pikanja..

----------


## snupi

Ja sam spavala nekih 10 minuta ali ja sam u Petrovoj taj puta bila sama na punkciji pa me stricek anesteziolog valja malo jače" drogirao"! Bol  nema mjernih jedinica da ti velim da me boljelo, iskreno rečeno nije jer sam ja veliki tolerant na bol. Jer me nije boljelo ni propuhivanje a rađeno  je rengenskia pripemljena sam bila na najgori scenario.Vrtilo mi se malo je, nemoj niša to jutro jesti i piti, kavu ili slično jer ti bude zlo tak su meni rekli. Dobijes pikicu sa  analgetikom  u ruku!

----------


## libicaa

Neki kažu da treba nešto pojesti, drugi da ništa.. pa ti sad budi pametan... budem vidjela kolko će bit folikula... jel mogu tražit da mi ne daju koktel ako neće bit puno folikula... više me strah toga nego punkcije.. bila sam na punkciji ciste (u VV), jbt više mi je bilo zlo od toga kaj su mi dali.. pol sata mi se toliko vrtilo i bilo zlo da sam mislila da ću riknut....

----------


## Konfuzija

*Libice*, moj ti je savjet a ipak uzmeš taj koktel, ali anesteziologu prethodno reci kakvu si reakciju imala. Punkcija može biti gadna. Meni su jednom morali naleći na jajnik da bi došli do folikula i sretna sam što sam tada imala kakvu-takvu anesteziju. Ne bi smjela ništa ni jesti ni piti prije.

----------


## bubaba

Mami2 i Ljubilice sretno vam...
evo da vam se malo pojadam..u petak sam dobila mengu..AMH nije još uvijek gotov..tako da je propao moj postupak u veljači...sad mene zanima hoću li ja odmah moći ići u ožujku ili? Nadam se da sad neću opet morati čekati 5-6 mjeseci jer ću onda poluditi...

----------


## žužy

*bubaba* a k jarcu.. :Love: 
probaj nazvati pa pitati,ja ti držim fige da nemoraš čekati!
*libicaa*,pitaju prije tko želi..nije da te ful uspava(mada opet,ne reagiramo sve isto),ali preporučam.opusti te,vjerojatno je lakše i obaviti samu punkciju dok tijelo nije u grču :neznam:  a da sam posle bila u banani,jesam.ali prođe i to.ionako nejdeš doma odma,odležiš neko vrijeme i dotle već popusti malo ta mantavost.. obavezno doči na tašte,ali na to te budu i upozorili.
*pilek* sretno!kad imaš prvu fm?

----------


## libicaa

Ma vjerojatno ću uzeti... pa kud puklo... ma ja ne mogu biti na tašte, uvijek mi dođe slabo, ali kad nešto malo pojedem bude ok... ali očito da ću morati biti natašte.... a budemo nekako i to progurali, sve za mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

ma budeš izdržala,nije da to traje cijeli dan  :Yes: ..imaj u blizini kakve krekere i sl.,pa kad bude gotovo pogrickaj malo.. :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Mami2 i Ljubilice sretno vam...
> evo da vam se malo pojadam..u petak sam dobila mengu..AMH nije još uvijek gotov..tako da je propao moj postupak u veljači...sad mene zanima hoću li ja odmah moći ići u ožujku ili? Nadam se da sad neću opet morati čekati 5-6 mjeseci jer ću onda poluditi...


Nažalost ti na tvoja pitanja ne mogu dati odgovor, no često nas nepredviđene stvari mogu odvući od postupka  :Sad: ( nadam se da ćeš sa sljedećom menstruacijiom unatoč blagdanima moći u postupak. 


*Ali evo pitanje za tebe i ostale, i sorry što ovako upadam, ali koliko se sad u Petrovoj čeka na postupak? 6 mjeseci? Više od 6 mjeseci ili manje na stimulirani IVF ili ICSI?*

----------


## tina29

> *bubaba* a k jarcu..
> probaj nazvati pa pitati,ja ti držim fige da nemoraš čekati!
> *libicaa*,pitaju prije tko želi..nije da te ful uspava(mada opet,ne reagiramo sve isto),ali preporučam.opusti te,vjerojatno je lakše i obaviti samu punkciju dok tijelo nije u grču a da sam posle bila u banani,jesam.ali prođe i to.ionako nejdeš doma odma,odležiš neko vrijeme i dotle već popusti malo ta mantavost.. obavezno doči na tašte,ali na to te budu i upozorili.
> *pilek* sretno!kad imaš prvu fm?


ja ču se prošvercati i samo potpisati* žužy* jer je sve tako lijepo sročila i poslato puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~pa se poslužite drage moje! puse

----------


## žužy

> *Ali evo pitanje za tebe i ostale, i sorry što ovako upadam, ali koliko se sad u Petrovoj čeka na postupak? 6 mjeseci? Više od 6 mjeseci ili manje na stimulirani IVF ili ICSI?*


Moj primjer-u lipnju lani su me zapisali za stimulirani ivf za 3/13. Dakle,to je bilo negdi pred kraj starog zakona.
Sad kolko vidim,zapisava se za termin u lipnju.mislim da se vrti unutar 6 mjeseci na čekanje.

----------


## libicaa

Ja mislim da to ovisi i od dijagnoze. Ja npr. nemam jajovoda pa su mi dali za 4 mjeseca termin (dobila bi i prije ali sam bila operirana pa nisu htjeli)... jel nema šanse da ostanem prirodno trudna...

----------


## snupi

*Kaduna* za stimulirani  se čeka itmeđu 5 i 6 mjeseci i dulje - ovisno o tome  kad  si bila  zadnji put i koliko imaju još mjesta lufta za koji mjesec.

----------


## una99

Pozdrav curke, ja poslije dužeg izbivanja opet krećem u akciju. Vidim da ima dosta suborki pa da svima poželim sreću. Ja sam trenutačno u fazi prikupljanja  nalaza, zapisana sam za postupak u 04./2013. Jel mi može neko reči koliko smiju biti  stari nalazi/ biljezi na hepatitis...., PAPA test, cervikalni brisevi i spermiogram

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

ujutro bila na aspiraciji...jako me nadrogirali pa nisam niš osjetila,ali zato cijeli dan danas spavam. uglavnom od 6 folikula 1 jajna stanica??!! ne znam kaj bi rekla. cure mene-jel vas boli trbuh nakon aspiracije...meni je sve jako bolno,jedva hodam i pika me,probada...kako ću ja sutra raditi?? 
sutra u 10 zovem da čujem kaj se izdogađalo...igra živaca

----------


## snupi

Una koliko stari su ti brisevi i papa test! To može biti staro maksimalno godinu dana a makeri ti vrijede  dvije godine ali posalji   mail i pitaj da nekaj novoga nisu izmislili i sve trebaju biti kopije. savjetujem da izvadis i hormone ako ih nisi friško vadila jer ne znam tko ti od doktora vodi postupak i obavezno AMH!

----------


## barkica

Hepatitis,sida i sifilis dvije godine, ostale su vec cure napomenule kolko vrijede. Inace,pise sve kopije donijeti,a mene je sestra trazila ove friske nalaze da budu originali.

----------


## snupi

*mali/mala* kako je prošlo danas na transferu?

----------


## ljubilica

curke, od danas čuvam 2 trodnevna zametka  :Very Happy: , bilo ih 5, 2 se nisu razvila, 3 bio slab al nije bilo uspjeha, radjen icsi, a od pustih s-grama do sad, kao što su oat, pa astheno, danas mi rečeno da je oligo (apst. ni 2 dana) a da je astheno dio nestao!?!? kao popravilo se.
*mami* sretno sutra

----------


## snupi

Ljubi za veliku betu za dva tjedna!

----------


## ljubilica

hvala *snupi*
*mala i/ili mali*  jesi ti danas bila na aspiraciji ili transferu??

----------


## libicaa

Cure jeste čule da u Vg nema lijekova  :Sad:  ... kak stojimo mi u Petrovoj.... ja trebam ići za 10-ak dana po lijekove...

----------


## ljubilica

bez brige, ima svega u Petrovoj  :Very Happy: 
ko zna o čemu se točno radi u VG..
kaj ćeš koristiti ili još ne znaš?

----------


## libicaa

ja dobila ovakav protokol... sad pijem kontracepciju 24 dana, taj 24 i zadnji dan kontracepcijske počinjem s decapeptylom (i on je do štoperice), a od 2-4 DC 3x Gonala, od 5-7 DC 2x Gonala i onda 8 DC uzv pa ćemo vidjeti dalje ....

----------


## snupi

libbi znaci imas dugi protokol želim ti puno sreće i da ti uspije!

----------


## Ftičica

sretno svima i bok svima!
kaj partner treba za postupak insm. uputnicu za sgram?
sigurno..?  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*Ftičica* sigurno,najsigurnije!!! od svoje dr.opče prakse!!!

----------


## tina29

imaš pp

----------


## žužy

> *Ftičica* sigurno,najsigurnije!!! od svoje dr.opče prakse!!!


Evo da ponovim,a sad sam pitala i mm za svaki slučaj  :Grin: ,za postupak ne treba njemu posebna uputnica,sve što se radi u tom procesu ide pod uputnicu-za bolničko liječenje-koje tebi da tvoj gin.
Dakle,s-gram je drugo.
Baaarem je tako bilo kad smo mi bili u rujnu.
Tina,jel TM sad zbilja trebala uputnica dok ste išli na AIH?

----------


## tina29

ma pa druga stvar je na sam dan inseminacije,onda ide sve pod bolničko da.....sestra mu izda uputnicu i ode u lab,ali inače za sgram treba! ili sam ja onda njeno pitanje krivo skužila??? nejasno mi je bilo u pitanju kaj točno misli,sorry na pomutnji peru me hormoni!!!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> sretno svima i bok svima!
> kaj partner treba za postupak insm. uputnicu za sgram?
> sigurno..?


ja skužila baš za postupak :Smile: 
ak sam ja krivo skužila ftičicu,sori  :Naklon:

----------


## tina29

ma ja sam krivo skužila ftičicu,sorry draga još jednom i tebi žužy sorry! a kaj češ malo sam luda!!! :Grin:

----------


## Ftičica

je je, baš za postupak  :Smile: 
sada znam da njemu ne treba za taj dan!!
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> ujutro bila na aspiraciji...jako me nadrogirali pa nisam niš osjetila,ali zato cijeli dan danas spavam. uglavnom od 6 folikula 1 jajna stanica??!! ne znam kaj bi rekla. cure mene-jel vas boli trbuh nakon aspiracije...meni je sve jako bolno,jedva hodam i pika me,probada...kako ću ja sutra raditi?? 
> sutra u 10 zovem da čujem kaj se izdogađalo...igra živaca


Nadam se da te bar malo manje boli i da ti nije teško na poslu :Love: 
Kaj su rekli,kad je transfer?  :fige:

----------


## žužy

> ma ja sam krivo skužila ftičicu,sorry draga još jednom i tebi žužy sorry! a kaj češ malo sam luda!!!


Ja se samo brinem da ne dobim ječmenca... :Laughing:

----------


## ljubilica

*mala i/ili mali*  jesi zvala labos? kakva je situacija? a mora malo boliti i biti pritiska
mene dan nakon transfera malo pika i pritisak mi je. valjda je to normalno  :Confused:

----------


## tina29

žužy bez brige,predraga si mi da bi ti poslala ječmenac  :Kiss: 
*mala i/ili mali*  :Love: ,držim fige da sve bude super!

----------


## žužy

> žužy bez brige,predraga si mi da bi ti poslala ječmenac 
> *mala i/ili mali* ,držim fige da sve bude super!


 :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss: 
nadam se da nebumo špotane zbog OT

----------


## pilek

zuzy sutra mi 6 dan pa imam prvu folikulometriju... al tak osjetim jajnik imam osjelćaj da bujam jako...

----------


## žužy

Nek osjetiš,znači da proizvode  :Smile:  :Klap:  Javi sutra kak je prošlo.

----------


## barkica

Dali sve idete dan poslije punkcije na posao? Neznam kakva je ta anestezija ili kaj vec,ali ja do sad ni u jednom postupku do transfera ili do daljnjeg nisam isla radit.Ili to ovisi o prirodi posla? I gdje rade u petrovoj punkciju? Vidla sam da voze zene u sobe al neznam otkud(malo mi je to sve novo,na vv je lezanje vrata do sale,a u mb skoro isto tak)

----------


## žužy

*barkica*,znaš di je "baza" od sestre Irene, pult na humanoj di se moraš javiti na dan punkcije?Bitno da dođeš do tam,dalje te sestra odvede. :Smile: 
Prije i poslije punkcije si smještena u sobi(u hodniku dolje,pored sobe od sestre i doktora),a sama punkcija se vrši gore na katu,mislim prvom..
Kaj se posla tiče,rekla bi da to ovisi o samoj prirodi posla kojeg obavljaš,baš kao što si rekla.I naravno,mogučnosti,dali možeš otiči s posla.Ja sam bila doma od transfera.

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo mene , od danas čuvam jednu mrvicu ,bio icsi. zbog spermiograma i samo jedne js.  Barkice meni je aspiracija bila subofom pa sa išla radit u pon.  ali sam uzela bo poslije transfera do kraja tjedna.

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*snupi* transfer je u četv. danas zvala lab. oplođena je ta jedina jajna st.koja je i izvađena...tako da me sad moj mali zemtkić čeka u četv. eto...sad je sve na mom tijelu,hoće li i može li zadržati ili ne...

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*barkice* ja pitala doktora...rekao je na dan punkcije ležati, a nakon toga biti doma ako  ti je posao stajaći...ako sjediš na poslu možeš ići raditi. nakon tranfera ležati bar 7 dana...ne puno hodati, malo da zbog cirkulacije,ali samo po kući

----------


## žužy

> *barkice* ja pitala doktora...rekao je na dan punkcije ležati, a nakon toga biti doma ako  ti je posao stajaći...ako sjediš na poslu možeš ići raditi. nakon tranfera ležati bar 7 dana...ne puno hodati, malo da zbog cirkulacije,ali samo po kući


Sve je ok,al baš da treba ležati 7 dnt...ne slažem se skroz s tim,naravno ne treba pretjerivati pa selit namještaj npr.,ali sve je dopušteno samo laganini.i bez ponavljajučih pokreta.

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*mami 2* super!!!! čuvaj mrvicu...od četv.čuvamo zajedno  :Smile: 
šta nam je za činiti?ležati i poz misliti? nešto jesti? piti? ne piti? ne jesti...jel imamo neki savjet???

----------


## barkica

Hvala,cure! Dogovorit cu se na poslu,mozda dan ostanem doma. Ako bude transfera:nema tog šefa ili posla  da me sprijeci da ostajem doma! Ako treba i 9 mj u bolnici potpisuhem,samo da uspije! Slazem se da bakon transfera treba laganini,ali bas mirovanje i lezanje 7 dana-ne! Mogu kucne aktivnosti,kuhanje...,samo nisam za peglanje. To kazu da ne preporucaju ni prirodnin trudnocama,a kamoli potpomognutim! 
Mami 2,sretno,cuvaj svoje blago i nek je veeelikaa beta uskoro :Wink:

----------


## bili

čitam vas i pratim koliko stignem uz svoje  srećice, vidim da je sve jako aktivno. šaljem vam puno puno pozitive, dobrih želja i uspjeha i da uskoro sve doživite ovakvu neizmjernu sreću kakvu mi osjećamo i živimo.  Pusa svima!

----------


## snupi

bili čestitam na bebicama!!

----------


## bubaba

Ljubilice držim fige za velikuuuu betu...
Mami2 sretno ti
Mala i /ili mali sretno u četvrtak 
i sve druge drage cure, čitam vas i milim na vas

----------


## pilek

Dobila jos 4 gonala svaki dan po dva do petka i cetrotide pa ponovo ultrazvuk...folikulici su na 12 mm jedan vodi sa 16 mm endometrij 10 mm  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Zvuči super *pilek*  :Klap: !

----------


## pilek

a valjda bude nekaj  :Smile:  trebaju jos rasti maloooo

----------


## snupi

pilek napreduješ  za što više dobrih folikulića!

----------


## pilek

:Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> a valjda bude nekaj  trebaju jos rasti maloooo


Ma rano je još,rast će oni...a endić je mrak! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

Odlično *pilek*....baš mi je drago....bit će to super sve :Very Happy:

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*bubaba* hvala...dao Bog da sve bude ok,a onda kad se tješim si kaže-ako priroda smatra da nešto nije u redu onda neće ničega ni biti...

----------


## frka

> Hvala,cure! Dogovorit cu se na poslu,mozda dan ostanem doma. Ako bude transfera:nema tog šefa ili posla  da me sprijeci da ostajem doma! Ako treba i 9 mj u bolnici potpisuhem,samo da uspije! Slazem se da bakon transfera treba laganini,ali bas mirovanje i lezanje 7 dana-ne! Mogu kucne aktivnosti,kuhanje...,samo nisam za peglanje. To kazu da ne preporucaju ni prirodnin trudnocama,a kamoli potpomognutim! 
> Mami 2,sretno,cuvaj svoje blago i nek je veeelikaa beta uskoro


cure, postoji tema Fizička aktivnost nakon ET-a - potražite je i pročitajte zadnju stranicu, dvije gdje se vidi i što dr-i kažu za mirovanje - ono je potrebno samo u slučaju komplikacija poput hiperstimulacije. ista stvar vrijedi i za peglanje - znači, ukoliko je sve ok, slobodno se može peglati. ako su jajnici jako uvećani (kao npr. kod HS), peglanje, plesanje, usisavanje i slične ponavljajuće radnje mogu rezultirati torzijom jajnika te ih je zato potrebno izbjegavati. dakle, ako se radilo o prirodnom IVF-u ili stimuliranom a da su jajnici ok, slobodno se bacite na peglanje  :Smile:  fizička aktivnost (pa tako i peglanje) NEĆE utjecati na impantaciju već se zabranjuje samo u slučajevima komplikacija zbog ženina zdravlja.

sretno, cure!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Jutro cure! 
Samo da prijavim da sam od danas pikalica!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Wanna be sretno s pikanjem !

----------


## pilek

Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, vi koje dugo čekate na postupak, mislim da neke privatne klinike imaju slobodne termine na račun HZZO
evo teme:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78787-P...=1#post2343591

----------


## pilek

Mary123 kak se osjećaš? sutra beta?

----------


## tina29

*wbm* sretno sa pikanjem,od srca želim da je prvo i zadnje!  :Kiss: 
*mary*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu
*pilek*~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe folikule
puse svima!

----------


## Melem33

> čitam vas i pratim koliko stignem uz svoje  srećice, vidim da je sve jako aktivno. šaljem vam puno puno pozitive, dobrih želja i uspjeha i da uskoro sve doživite ovakvu neizmjernu sreću kakvu mi osjećamo i živimo.  Pusa svima!


Bili cekala sam da te negdje procitam, cestitam ti s punim srcem, tvoja prica je predivna i zeljela bi je da je sve curke cim prije dozive.

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123 kak se osjećaš? sutra beta?


Ok sam....beckam već 3-4 dana...jučer me počela peći bradavica....danas traje još uvijek....sutra vadim pa ćemo vidjeti...Jedva čekam....
Sve ostalo je ok....Kak si ti??

----------


## snupi

mari neka ti ovo bude najbolje balentinovo , svvim curkama alt i gr što god radile!

----------


## Mary123

> mari neka ti ovo bude najbolje balentinovo , svvim curkama alt i gr što god radile!


Tnx.....ma sretno mi je....muž došao sa ružom doma sa posla....slatko,neočekivano....

----------


## pilek

:Smile:  Mary drzim fige za veliku beturinu...
ja sam napuhana ko zaba sura ultrazvuk pa bumo vidli kak napreduju folikulici...

----------


## Mary123

Za lijepe folikuliće draga.....javi nam se i ti sutra..... :Very Happy:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Prva pika je pala u Petrovoj, sutra si sama dajem valjda cu uspjeti! 
Kakve nuspojave ste imale od menopura? Da se ne iznenadim  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

ja ih nisam imala, jer sam imala samo menopur i štopericu pa je bilo  ok!

----------


## wanna be mommy

To I ja imam pa se nadam da bu sve dobro!

----------


## snupi

*wbm*- neka ti bude to dobitna kombinacija i nadam se da ne buses imala nikakvih nuspojava! To ti je koji ivf?

----------


## tina29

*wbm* ma odradit češ ti to pikanje ko velika!!! :Grin:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Snupi , prvi mi je IVF i nadam se zadnji, ali kako dragi Bog odluci tako ce biti.
Tina, mazi busicu!

----------


## MAMI 2

Wanna be ja nisam imala nikakvih nus pojava,jedino sam bila napuhana, al mislim da je od svih ljekova tako.

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*wanna be* neka,neka...strpljen spasen (nisam na svom kompu i ne mogu tu naci s sa kvacicom)...

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

drage moje, za valentinovo dobila zametak-blastocista  :Smile:  ovi u laboratoriju maltane da su čestitali...al mene strah veseliti se

----------


## wanna be mommy

> drage moje, za valentinovo dobila zametak-blastocista  ovi u laboratoriju maltane da su čestitali...al mene strah veseliti se


bravo!!! ~~~~~~~ za veliku betu za 2 tj

----------


## pilek

mOJI FOLIKULICI NARASLI,NEDJELJA ASPIRACIJA...

----------


## žužy

*mala i/ili mali * ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1za veliku betu! :Klap: 
*pilek*  :Very Happy:  za folikuliće! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu punkciju i puno jajčeka!
*mommy*,evriting vil bi ol rajd... :pivo:  živili menopuri! (ja bila dosta napuhnuta pod stimul. menopurima,inače sve ocke)

----------


## pilek

a di nam je mary s rezultatima???

----------


## Mary123

> a di nam je mary s rezultatima???


Evo me....moja beta je 1.2...koma opet....nemam riječi....glava se raspada.....suza suzu stiže.....

----------


## žužy

joj *Mary*...nemam riječi :Sad:  znam samo da mrzim tu glupu brojku 1,2... kaj nemru napisat 0. ma...drž se  :Heart:

----------


## pilek

:Sad:  Mary drzi se...

----------


## Mary123

:Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

Aj molim vas ako tko zna email od petrove na koji da se naručim.....jedva gledam pa da ne tražim sada...Hvala unaprijed

----------


## žužy

> Aj molim vas ako tko zna email od petrove na koji da se naručim.....jedva gledam pa da ne tražim sada...Hvala unaprijed


E-mail: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr
 :Love:

----------


## Sneki41

> Aj molim vas ako tko zna email od petrove na koji da se naručim.....jedva gledam pa da ne tražim sada...Hvala unaprijed


Ja sam se u srijedu narucivala na: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr 

Javili su mi za "termin" za 15-tak min

----------


## Mary123

Hvala sneki...idem odma poslati email pa da ih dočeka u ponedjeljak....

----------


## Sneki41

Nisam ni skuzilada me žužy pretekla  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Hvala *žužy* na svemu.....

----------


## žužy

> Hvala *žužy* na svemu.....


Molim draga :Kiss: 
*Sneki41*  :Very Happy:  za travanj!

----------


## amy2004

*Mary 123* žao mi je  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## tina29

* mala i/ili mali*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu
*pilek* da punkcija prođe što bezbolnije i ~~~~~~~~~za što više js!
*mary*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Kiss: 
svima puse!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Pilek, drzim palceve za bezbolnu punkciju I puno jajceka!
Ja se danas sama piknula!

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*pilek* bravoooo...veselimo se aspiraciji...samo poz energija... :Very Happy:

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*žuži*  hvala na podršci
ma cure moje ja sam tako malodušna da me sram to i pisati  :Sad:  umjesto da se veselim,da vjerujem,da sam sretna što sam došla do ovdje ja sam koma...

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*mary* ne znam kako se osjećaš,ali sve me strah da ću se i sama ovako osjećati za 13 dana...ali ja si to ovako u glavi poslagujem...očito nije bilo dovoljno jako da bi opstalo...ko zna šta bibilo da se rodilo. priroda zna najbolje,a i doktori će sada morati vidjeti o čemu se radi...možda je stvar u slabijem zgrušavanju krvi...bit će na kraju sve dobro...upornost će ti se jednom isplatiti...mene mama radila 3 godine ...i evo me,tu sam...samo ne očajavaj nego reci ako nije bilo dovoljno jako za život onda nije bilo suđeno .pusa!

----------


## pilek

Joj jedva cekam da prode,i da ima tih jajca nekaj...bojim se da to ne popuca prije...

----------


## Mary123

> *mary* ne znam kako se osjećaš,ali sve me strah da ću se i sama ovako osjećati za 13 dana...ali ja si to ovako u glavi poslagujem...očito nije bilo dovoljno jako da bi opstalo...ko zna šta bibilo da se rodilo. priroda zna najbolje,a i doktori će sada morati vidjeti o čemu se radi...možda je stvar u slabijem zgrušavanju krvi...bit će na kraju sve dobro...upornost će ti se jednom isplatiti...mene mama radila 3 godine ...i evo me,tu sam...samo ne očajavaj nego reci ako nije bilo dovoljno jako za život onda nije bilo suđeno .pusa!


 :Love:

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*pilek* miruj.ne hodaj...ja sam hodala i puknuli su neki...MIRUJ

----------


## pilek

Mirujem,ne radim doslovno nista...idem popodne u kino da malo odvratim paznju od svega

----------


## snupi

Petrovke moje drage  vidim da ste dobro, lijepo je to čuti !* pilek* kad je aspiracija?

----------


## pilek

sutra ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

pilek  :fige:  za sutra
curke, ja od jučer popodne (5dnt) imam  feeling da ću procuriti, neznam da li je to normalan osjećaj?!?!  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

Mary,grlim..zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

> Mary,grlim..zao mi je


Hvala draga.... :Love:  Jako mi je teško...bila sam uvjerena da će uspjet ovaj put
*Ljubilica* aj molim te ne misli....usredoći se na nešto drugo...vjerujem da je teško..i samoj mi je tako bilo...imala neke simptome i na kraju vidiš...NIŠTA...
Molim te ne razmišljaj...biti će ti lakše...vjeruj mi..
*Pilek* za bezbolnu punkciju....

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje kakva su to pesimistična razmišljanja, nemojte unaprijed osuđivati se na loše, možda je dobro ne očekivati ništa pa se razveseliti ali svakako negativno razmišljanje nije dobro.
Naj sretnija bi bila a vjerujem i vi sve da se nismo nikad upoznale ,barem ne na ovoj temi , i da je sve to daleko od nas, ali nažalost nije sve u našoj moći, ali doći će vaše vrijeme i sigurna sam da će te uspjet. Svaki neuspjeh boli , pogotovo kad je majčinstvo u pitanju, znam kakva je to želja i čežnja, i tjera nas naprijed.  Ta ista želja i mene tjera , možda me netko neće razumjet , možda će me i osuđivati , kao što neki i jesu, ja naime imam dvoje djece , ali upravo ta želja me tjera dalje, neko će raći da sam luda, da šta ja tražim , ali eto nekako smo si posložili od početka da želimo veliku obitelj, prvu curku smo dobili prirodno nakon 9 mj tuda , sada ima 7 god. , za drugu smo se trudili 3,5 god, i na kraju smo uz klomiće je dobili i sada ima 2,5 god, i skoro pa odmah smo krenuli u borbu za treće ali nije išlo, nalazi i kod mm i kod mene sve lošiji, moj gin me uputio na savjetovanje i tako smo završili u mpo vodama. Dugo smo razmišljali dali je ispravno, ipak imamo djecu , ali eto želja je prevladala, i sad smo tu.
Ja Vam od srca stvarno želim da osjetite majčinstvo i uvjerena sam duboko da hoćete, glavu gore i u nove pobjede, nema toga šta nam može stati na kraj i zaustaviti nas.
ne tipkam dugo s vama ali ste mi stvarno sve drage , i još jednom od srca ali stvarno želim da uspijete što prije.

----------


## snupi

*ljubi*  nadam se da nije tak, da bude sve ok a  a kaj tebi tijelo govori  da li bude sve ok ili ne?
m*ami* hvala za ovaj prekrasan tekst koji si napisala, ja se nadam da budem imala barem jedno, Svakim mjesec se nadam da mi menzes ne dođe, vidjet cemo smo mi je zapisano u zvjezdana. I ja tebi želim da dobiješ treću  bebu  što prije!

----------


## ljubilica

Ja neznam kakvi su simptomi T, a za one koje znam da postoje- ja ih nemam jer sam svjesna da je prerano...sta bude, bit ce...
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## kismet

> pilek  za sutra
> curke, ja od jučer popodne (5dnt) imam  feeling da ću procuriti, neznam da li je to normalan osjećaj?!?!


Da, imala sam ga u spontanoj trudnoći i u ovoj, već o-ti dan (dakle, odmah po transferu) u rasponu od one nelagode u pms-u pa do prave boli i grčeva na dane kad trebam dobiti, i sad ih nemam već treći mjesec, ako Bog da, neću ih skoro vidjeti :Smile: 
Sretno :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*Kismet* mislim i ja da ju jos dugo neces vidjeti  :Very Happy:  mazi trbuscic
Hvala na utjehi  :Kiss:

----------


## pilek

punkcija prosla,prezivila sam .nije mi ko imal reci kolko ima jajnih stanica...zovem sutra

----------


## ljubilica

*pilek* odlično! sad odmaraj i nek bude kvalitetnih js te da ih plivači osvoje  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*pilek*,nek je i to prošlo :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te sutra obraduju kad budeš zvala!I  :fige:  za dobar party u labu!

----------


## tina29

> *pilek* odlično! sad odmaraj i nek bude kvalitetnih js te da ih plivači osvoje


slažem se u potpunosti!!!
*kismet*  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## pilek

:Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Bravo pilek, sad fino odmaraj!
Meni trbuh veliki ko trudnici od pikanja, I danas sam bas bljak s raspolozenjem za razliku od jucer kad sam bila super. Sta rade ti hormoni...cccc...
Svima puse!

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

wanna be čekaj tek da vidiš ako ćeš odlučiti ležati i mirovati dok traje imlantacija zametka....jučer sam bila luda,danas malo bolje...svašta prolazi kroz glavu...zašto ja ležim ko da će biti ičega pa onda si pomislim-a možda će biti...ne mogu znati...nije da nam je lako,ali nam nema druge  :Smile:  drž se...meni pomaže sudoku i knjiga

----------


## frka

mala i/ili mali, iza transfera NIJE potrebno ležati osim u slučaju komplikacija poput hiperstimulacije. mirovanje ne utječe pozitivno na implantaciju i potrebno je samo ukoliko je zdravlje žene ugroženo. pogledaj zadnjih par stranica teme Fizička aktivnost nakon ET-a gdje piše što dr-i kažu o mirovanju...

----------


## frka

evo teme http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52882-F...-ili-FET/page2

----------


## pilek

8 jajnih stanica,sve ok zasad,sutra zovem kaj dalje...

----------


## snupi

bravo *Pilek* navijamo za dalje!!!

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*pilek* to je odlično !!!!

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

hvala *frka*...i meni je tako rekao moj doktor,ali s druge strane od jedne privatne klinike koja ima veliki postotak upješnih trudnoća sm čula da se treba mirovati dok se ne impalntira,a onda se lagano kretati zbog cirkulacije. 1. put mi je pa da se ne tučem po glavi i mislim si dal bi bilo drugačije dasam mirovala...ne do bog drugog puta,ali drugi puta ću možda drugačije. vidim da tvoja curkica već čita i očito nisi ležala pa je i to dokaz da tvoja teorija štima...
nedjelja,proklete nedjelja...kad ćeeeeee?????

----------


## Inesz

malai/ili mali,
može li se znati koja je to privatna klinika sa velikim uspjehom?

ja bih rado išla tamo gdje je taj velik uspjeh...

----------


## tina29

*pilek* odlično  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*pilek* too,nek se sad lijepo druže s dečkićima! :fige:

----------


## Mary123

Curke jel koja kod doktora Kasuma??Dobila sam termin za 5.3 a to je utorak....očito je on i tad tamo jer sam išla inače ponedjeljkom k njemu..da nije sestra krivo napisala

----------


## žužy

Dal si napisala u mailu čija si pacijentica,ako jesi onda je vjerojatno on tamo tog dana. :Love:

----------


## Mary123

> Dal si napisala u mailu čija si pacijentica,ako jesi onda je vjerojatno on tamo tog dana.


Jesam...napisala sam za nove konzultacije nakon neuspjelog IVF u siječnju kod dr.kasuma.....čudno mi da me stavila utorak jer sam uvijek dolazila ponedjeljkom i na konzultacije i po lijekove

----------


## libicaa

Ja sam bila sad 5.2 u utorak kod Šimunića i nije ga bilo odmah ujutro, došao je kasnije i primio me Kasum tako da vjerojatno je i on utorkom.

----------


## Mary123

Ok...da nebi bilo kaj sam došla.....
Ma idem 5.3 i dobro..netko će me primiti..iako je to samo kratko....dogovor za dalje...moram biti u pola 10 tam

----------


## žužy

Samo ti odi,nebi te bezveze naručili.,ako kojim slučajem i nebude tvog dr. tam,neko bude.
*Mary*,sretno za dalje!

----------


## Mary123

Hvala žužy....... :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*mary* bravo za dalje!!! Nek iduci postupak bude dobitni
Betocekalice, kako ste??? Ja sam napokon skuzila da cim stavim utric krene taj pritisak kao da cu procuriti svaki tren, i zaspem ko medo.
Sva sam nekako nabujala, cice zavidne velicine  :Laughing:  i samo desna bradavica zari, kao da je neka vatra unutra! Ah, ti utrici, takvu pomutnju rade

----------


## žužy

Viš,baš si razmišljam..meni utriči nisu ništ pomutili.Kod ivf-a nisam znala kaj je od čega zbog stimulacije,a sad u prirodnjaku sam skužila da ..ko da ih ni ne trošim.A dosta cura ima svakakve nuspojave.Al smo svakakve  :Idea:

----------


## libicaa

ja od utrića vaginalno nikakvih nuspojava, također i od Duphastona ništa

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

u beogradu Inesz

----------


## MAMI 2

Mary za novi postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

Ljubilice super su ti simptomi, ja nemam nikakvih , osim malo grčeva kao pred m.

----------


## snupi

*Ljubi*  super  samo napreduj , mic po mic! *Mari*  super za konzultacije nadam se da budes dobila brzo termin!

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*Ljubilica* ja nemam nikakve nuspojave utrogestana...ali to što te  boli trbuh nije nikakav loš znak... 
ćeš raditi kućni test ili ćeš 14. dan betu?

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

bravo *mary*...samo tako dalje...sve do jednom  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

*mali/mala*  kod koga si bila u Petrovoj i kak to da imas samo jednu js?

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

šimunića *snupy*...nisu mi rekli kako to da je samo 1  :Smile:  rekli su mi samo 1,ali vrijedna...

----------


## snupi

nije bitno ,vibriramo i za tu jednu!

----------


## ljubilica

*mala i/ili mali* mi smo bile skupa u Petrovoj u sobi, ja na transferu a ti na punkciji i još sam ti govorila da ako sam ja preživila da će svi  :Laughing:  nosiš naočale, jel tak??
i sjećam se da ti je Š rekao da je jedna js ali kvalitetna :D
neznam da li ću raditi test, nekako nisam pobornik, trtaroš sam veliki, a opet, s testom se bar koliko toliko pripremim na betu. nisam pametna. a ti?
pa valjda sam ja jedna od rijetkih koju ti utrići ubijaju!?!?

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*ljubilica*da to sam ja  :Smile:  !!!!
ja ću napraviti,bit će mi lakše...iščekivanje me ubija...neka bude što će ionako biti, samo neka što prije prestane iščekivanje.

----------


## ljubilica

i ja kažem! 
da li znaš što se s gospođom što je do tebe ležala? isto je imala punkciju?

----------


## barkica

libicaa,i ja sam bila 5.2.,al oko 10 i primio me dr.Š.(oko pola 12), sva zbunjena i leteca jer sam kasnila :Smile:  iduci pon. sam na folikulometriji i provjeri razine necega u krvi?!? Nisam to nikad radila i nisam sad upamtila kaj vade. 
Inace,meninod duphastona pala zelja za jelom,a od utrica napuhnutost i umor...

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*ljubilica* nije je bilo na transferu za 3 dana pa ne znam

----------


## Mary123

*Ljubilica* imala sam iste simptome kao ti....čak i ovo žarenje u bradavici....ali ti ne želim ovakav ishod kao kod mene....već ti želim ogromnu betu i plusić veliki ak ga odlučiš pišniti....sretnoooo draga....
Ja sam zaradila trombozu površne vene...koma..nije dobro

----------


## ljubilica

*mary* pa baš čitam na odbrojavanju, žao mi je  :Sad: 
neznam još dal ću pišnuti  :Grin:

----------


## libicaa

*barkica*  i mene je na kraju primio kad je došao nakon što me Kasum otkantao prije njega jel mi je bio 4DC

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ljubi -* ne želim te nagovarati! Ali ja bi na tvom mjestu već pišnula - ako ne to - barem bi mjerila temperaturu - jer ja po temperaturi svojoj već mogu zaključiti na čemu sam taj ciklus! Ne bih mogla izdržati tu neizvjesnosti - skidam kapu!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Mary* - Možda ćeš smatrati ovo pitanje glupo: ali je li ta tromboza nuspojava stimulacije? 

Kod nas u obitelji s tatine strane dosta raširen problem s venama, pa zato...

----------


## wanna be mommy

ej curice drage, evo i mene malo ovdje  :Smile: . sutra idem na prvi uzv da vidimo jel se šta događa dole, nadam se da ih ima  :fige:  inače me malo boli sve dole i pritisak mi je, a o veličini trbuha bolje da ne pričam  :Shock: 

ja budem sutra pitala dr manekena za opciju one anestezije od 10 min kaj te uspavaju... mislila sam proći to kao i sve vi ovdje koje ste bile hrabre, ali jednostavno kiretaža "na živo" mi je još u glavi... vidjet ću šta će reći, iako mislim da mi neće dozvoliti

----------


## tina29

*wbm* sretno sutra na uzv i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što više folikula!  :Kiss:

----------


## wanna be mommy

> *wbm* sretno sutra na uzv i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što više folikula!


hvala draga moja, samo ti mazi-pazi busicu!  :Love:

----------


## snupi

wmb sretno sutra da bzde što više folikulića!

----------


## pilek

transfer u petak,napreduje odlicno

----------


## libicaa

:Very Happy:  bravo

----------


## tina29

> transfer u petak,napreduje odlicno


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  odlično,sretno!

----------


## snupi

bravo pilek!

----------


## sirena28

> transfer u petak,napreduje odlicno


Jupiii pilek  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

To *pilek*  :Very Happy: !Pretpostavljam da ti nisu rekli detalje prek tel.,kolko se oplodilo?
*wbm*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i prvu fm! dr. manekena :Laughing:  ..mislim da imaš dva izbora,ili bez ikakve anestezije ili s onom što nude svima,preporučam-bolje išta nego ništa,neko zaspi odma,neko ne.Jedino je malo bed sat,dva nakon,ali to ionako preležiš u sobi nakon punkcije. :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

*žuži* jesi bila po lijekove ... ja se spremam ovih dana

----------


## žužy

> *žuži* jesi bila po lijekove ... ja se spremam ovih dana


U srijedu u 10 i 15 smo naručeni. :Very Happy:  :scared: 
Kad ti?

----------


## libicaa

ja nisam naručena, rekla mi sestra Irena da dođem pred kraj mjeseca.. bilo koji dan iza 9, mislim da ću otići u čet ili petak.... kad bi se ti trebala početi pikati? Ja počinjem s decapeptylom idući četvrtak.

----------


## žužy

Nemam ti pojma ništ o protokolu,mene su ti naručili u lipnju za sad.Pitam se na čemu budem..
Ti si u dugom :Smile:

----------


## barkica

Wbm,i mene zanima ta anestezija! I ja jos "cujem" struganje na zivo! Ide li koja od vas u pon.na folikul.?

----------


## wanna be mommy

ne košta me ništa pitati...pa ak prođe prođe...

----------


## Mary123

*Nestrpljiva anka* prvo ti želim sretan rođendan.....tromboza površne vene je nastala od braunile.....doktorica mi preporučila tablete za cirkulaciju krvi kroz vene i kupila neku kremu....skupo ko vrag....kad dođem na konzultacije moram naglasiti to doktoru...možda ni ne ostaju u meni radi zgrušavanja krvi..nekaj sam čitala pa skužila da i to zna biiti problem...moram malo ispitati....
*Pilek* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer....
*Wbm* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe folikuliće

----------


## wanna be mommy

Mary, ja sam poslije kiretaze par mjeseci imala kvrgu gdje je bila braunila. Mazala s nekim kremama i lagana masaza i proslo. Bu proslo

----------


## MAMI 2

Pilek bravo za transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !
Wanna be za uzv ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

Joj cure moje mene danas depra lovi, pa ni jednog jedinog simptoma, ja ću puknut.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Mami2, ne opterecuj se simptomima! Svaka od nas je posebna, neke imaju sve simptome a neke niti jedan pa sve zavrsi odlicno. Samo pozitivno razmisljaj!  
Kiss

----------


## wanna be mommy

Pilek, bravo!!!

----------


## wanna be mommy

jutro cure, evo mene s uzv. Desno 12, 14, 15 mm, lijevo 12, 13, 15, 17,17mm, endometrij 10 mm. danas još 2 menopura, sutra 1 i u petak ponovno uzv. mislim da bu u nedjelju punkcija  :Shock:

----------


## barkica

Super,wbm! Neka ih je sto vise punih! I barem jedan dobitan :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Super,wbm! Neka ih je sto vise punih! I barem jedan dobitan


hvala draga, nadam se da će biti js! i da će se lijepo oploditi.

----------


## libicaa

*žuži* javi kako je bilo, šta si dobila ... da ja sam u dugom protokolu ... možda sutra odem po lijekove... 

*wbm* super endometreij, a i folikulića je dosta.. bit će to super  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

*wbm* pa super si reagirala na terapiju, *Barkice*   u Petrovoj nista ne rade na  živo jedino ako ti tako  hoces!

----------


## barkica

Hm....,kiretazu sam osjetila od pocetka do kraja,s tim da je bio spontani bez krvarenja. Bilo je nesto za opustanje,nije bas pomoglo,a kad je zavrsilo piknula mi sestra nesto i kao spavat cu par sati,ona ce me doci probuditi.... Nista od toga! Spavat sam isla kao i inace navecer! Na vv su nas pikali sa nekim koktelom i to je rijetko koju skroz opustilo! S koktelom, od 4 punkcije,samo jednu sam lagano osjetila, sve su bile bolne. Zato se raspitujem i nadam da u petrovoj ima nesto "jace"! Kirurg mi je rekao da mi jajnici izgledaju kao ratno polje-izbombardirani :Wink: 
Snupi,hvala na inf. i drzim te za rijec :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*wbm* navijam za nedjelju i puno js,da se sve lijepo oplode pa da nam ti budeš trbušasta  :Yes:

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*wanna be* to je sve jako dobro i obećavajuće  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Zuzy, naravno da mi nisu rekli koliko se oplodilo ,ma bitno da ih ima... svima zelim srecu da ide sve po planu  :Smile: 
zbilja nas sad dosta ima...  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

*Žuži* kako je prošlo? Jesi dobila lijekove?

----------


## Kadauna

> Zuzy, naravno da mi nisu rekli koliko se oplodilo ,ma bitno da ih ima... svima zelim srecu da ide sve po planu 
> zbilja nas sad dosta ima...


sretno pilek, ali ovo kad čitam mi je stvarno žao, pa uistinu ne znam što ih košta da vam kažu koliko je embrija, kako se razvijaju.....


Stvarno bi trebalo napisati za sve klinike i laboratorije procesni priručnik koji je pritom još i patient-friendly! 

Stvari se jesu promijenile unazad par godina i to na bolje, ali je još uvijek od nekog idealnog svijeta...................  Ja se sijećam kad na Vuku do dana transfera niste dobili nikakve informacije, kad ste došli taj dan na transfer a oni bi Vas poslali kući jer se embriji lijepo razvijaju pa bi čekali 5. dan..... a par došao ne znam iz Slavonskog Broda!? To je sad ipak bolje.... ali prostora za optimizaciju uistinu još uvijek ima!

----------


## žužy

> *Žuži* kako je prošlo? Jesi dobila lijekove?


Sad čitam da sam napisala srijedu,a nisam koju.. :Grin:  27. imam termin.

----------


## snupi

eto vidis znam da mi je negdje u glavi ostala srijeda!

----------


## bubaba

WBM bravo za folikule...bila sam i ja jutro u petrovoj...
Pilek ..sretno !! 

Uglavnom ja sam jutros dobila svoj protokol i startam negdje oko 7.3. 
Dobila sam Puregon od 2. DC...uhvatio me napad panike kad sam vidila sve iglice itd. Uglavnom drugi dan ciklusa moram doći vaditi krv? dali ste vi koja išle tako..u koliko sati da dođem za vaditi krv? Trebala bi se prije najaviti telefonom ha? 
Ne znam što bih da nema ovog foruma, vi me spašavate....ljubim vas sve :Heart:  i radujem se svim vašim folikulima, betama ....

----------


## pilek

samo dodes ujutro tam i sestra ti da uputnicu za labaratorij...pa ti popodne jave dali kreces s pikanjem

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*drage sve*-da li je netko postavio doktorima pitanje u vezi-bilo kakvog oblika sexualne aktivnosti nakon ET?

----------


## kismet

> *drage sve*-da li je netko postavio doktorima pitanje u vezi-bilo kakvog oblika sexualne aktivnosti nakon ET?


Ne, jer sam na nalazu iz Praga odmah dobila naputak o izbjegavanju nekih aktivnosti nakon ET-a (tipa sauna, bazen, intenzivan trening i da, bila je navedena "zabrana" odnosa - mada neke novije teorije ne nalaze nikakvih dokaza u prilog toj tvrdnji, ali eto ,ja sam bila poslušna  :Smile: )

----------


## libicaa

Cureee ja bila jutros po lijekove... Službena čekalica pikalica... dobila 2 kutije Gonala i decapeptyla za dugoo... ugl.. niš nisam skužila kak se one jedinice okreću, al valjda ću se spraksat, pika se sve popodne u 17... tak da taman nakon posla pikamo .... počinjem idući četvrtak...

----------


## snupi

bravo libice jos nazovi sestru irenu za svaki slucaj ako imas kakve nejasnoce! Ona super objašnjava i jako je strpljiva  ženica.

----------


## wanna be mommy

[QUOTE=bubaba;2349261]WBM bravo za folikule...bila sam i ja jutro u petrovoj...

kad si bila? možda smo se i srele  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*mala i/ili mali* ,pisalo se dosta na raznim temama o tome,ak već nisi i imaš volje,pročeprkaj malo po ovoj temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52882-F...akon+transfera ,pa vidi kaj cure vele. :Smile: 
*bubaba,libicaa*  :Klap:  za pikice,još malo..još malo...

----------


## libicaa

sestra Irena je bila zauzeta pa mi je glavna sestra dala sve to... mama mi je medicinska sestra pa će mi ona objasniti...  :Smile:  
*wbm* došla sam tamo mrvicu iza 9 ... ti?

----------


## wanna be mommy

*libicaa*, ja sam došla u 07,05 i u 7,20 sam već otišla  :Cool: . kod kojeg si dr?

----------


## libicaa

Ti si bila na uzv? Ja sam kod Šimunića, ti?

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
vidim, sve je puno akcije  :Smile: 
sretno svima  :Smile: 
imam OPET jedno pitanje.. onak, tehničke prirode..
čekam M, pa onda bum počela piti lijekove..
e sad, 7 dan idem na prvi UZV i onda kaj..? idem na UZV sve dok ne odluče da je sad ok vrijeme za insem?
jel mi kad vide kak stvari stoje, ok dođite sutra u tolko i tolko ili mi mogu reći ok, idemo odmah sada..? možda je jako glupo pitanje, ali moj dragi nema luksuz da može izaći s posla kak mu se hoće, pa moramo napraviti taktiku eventualnog beganja s posla..  :Smile: 
i bez obzira kaj ne znam kaj me čeka i kak bu sve to skupa išlo, počela me hvatati jaka jaka nervoza.. želudac mi radi užasno..

----------


## tina29

bokić draga *ftičica*,baš sam se pitala di si nam!
ja sam imala ovakvu situaciju:na 8dc prvi uzv,11dc drugi uzv i rekli mi navečer štoperica a u nedjelju 13dc aih,tako je bilo i prvi puta kad sam išla.
uglavnom vjerujem da češ na vrijeme saznati pa da češ moći sve dogovoriti sa mužem. znam da te strah ali nema zašto,nije bolno,trebaš samo pozitivno razmišljati i biti če sve u redu.
sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Ti si bila na uzv? Ja sam kod Šimunića, ti?


da, na prvom uzv. ja sam kod Streleca! Šimuniću sam ja hodala privatno u IVF prije puno godina, on mi je super bio. Prije se znao i za......ti, sad je ostario pa mu više nije do ničega. Zato mi je Strelec super, ja ga zovem maneken! Kod njega uvijek zafrkancija.

----------


## libicaa

Mene je Strelec sad operirao u 10.mj. Mm i ja smo išli privatno kod Šimunića zbog sgrama od mm i na kraju ispalo da sam T, nije dobro završilo, bila vm, a kako sam došla od Šimunića, ostala sam kod njega.

----------


## Ftičica

hvala na odgovoru  :Smile: 
malo sam odmarala mozak..
štoperica?
to mi oni daju..?
nitko mi nije to spomenuo da moram uzeti..
ili dobiti?
ma ne bojim se fizički, nego mi je sve to skupa.. ne znam.. nestvarno..?
i ide se i nedjeljom?? super!! baš sam se pitala kaj ak je idealan trenutak nejdelja??  :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

[QUOTE=wanna be mommy;2349611]


> WBM bravo za folikule...bila sam i ja jutro u petrovoj...
> 
> kad si bila? možda smo se i srele


Bila sam tamo već ujutro od 8..moj dr je došao tek oko 9 za nešto...ja sam bila prva kod njega...Stala sam prvo sama, a poslije mi je došao muž..ja sam ti sa crnom kosom, imala sam crnu torbu..muz mi je visok i bio je u crnom kaputiću...stajali smo tamo pored pulta od sestre..a ti?? Sto posto smo se srele...

----------


## tina29

da ide se i vikendom,meni je prvi puta ispalo da je subota,a sad ovaj put nedjelja.
štopericu dobiješ od njih,pitati če te dal se hočeš sama piknuti ili češ doči kod njih na pikanje,ja sam išla u petak kod njih pošto sam relativno blizu,štopericu primiš 36 sati prije samog postupka,znači u 11 navečer. znam da ti je sve nestvarno,ma najgore je čekanje tih dva tjedna do vađenja bete,ali izdura se nekako,još ako je beta pozitivna onda brzo zaboraviš sve stresno i loše.  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

[QUOTE=bubaba;2349876]


> Bila sam tamo već ujutro od 8..moj dr je došao tek oko 9 za nešto...ja sam bila prva kod njega...Stala sam prvo sama, a poslije mi je došao muž..ja sam ti sa crnom kosom, imala sam crnu torbu..muz mi je visok i bio je u crnom kaputiću...stajali smo tamo pored pulta od sestre..a ti?? Sto posto smo se srele...


joj, ja sam tad već na poslu bila...ja došla u 07.05 i 07.20 već bila gotova

----------


## Ftičica

hvala puno  :Smile: 
ma, smešna sam sama sebi.. ovo je prvi put da želim dobiti da može sve početi..  :Smile: 
mislim da ću imati još pitanja, tak da znate..

----------


## ljubilica

Curke, evo mene trudnice dok se ne dokaze suprotno  :Laughing: 
Drage cekalice i betacekalice, kako ste mi? Ja sam ok, smanjila se bol u (.)(.)?!?! Pa jel to ok? Pritisak kao da cu procuriti je i dalje prisutan al puno manje.
Vise mi nista nije jasno  :Confused:

----------


## tina29

ljubi draga mene ovaj put (.)(.) nisu uopče boljele,mislim jesu malo nešto prije bete ali niš posebno,kao i inače pred m,a pritisak kao za dobiti m je bio ful prisutan i poslje bete tak da sam bez obzira na sve mislila da bum procurila.
ja i dalje mislim pozitivno i držim dvostruke  :fige:  da si ti nama trudna!

----------


## ljubilica

*tina29*  :Kiss:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ljubi!!!!!* Ne brini - svaka ima druge simptome-  bit će sve ok i u nedjelju ćeš ugledati dvije crtice na testu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
Navijam za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## wanna be mommy

jutro drage moje! evo gotov uzv, večeras u 21 štoperica, punkcija u nedjelju, dežurna je dr. Pavičić. nadam se da nebu previše bolno  :Sad:

----------


## libicaa

*wbm* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne boli uopće i da bude puno js  :fige:

----------


## wanna be mommy

hvala *libicaa*, nadam se da bude dobrih js, ipak sam ja starija koka  :Laughing:

----------


## barkica

Wbm,si pitala za anest.? Ako i nebudu dali,izdrzat se mora! Sve to mi zene podnesemo :Smile: 
Cure sretno i s pikanjem i s punkcijom i cekanjem bete! Nek ovaj snijeg natepe srecu na sve nas :Wink:

----------


## tina29

hej drage moje! 
da vam se odmah pohvalim imamo malo kucajuče  :Heart: ,radi sto na sat,a ja sretna da sretnija nemogu biti.
*wbm* dr.je super vidjet češ i tebi bude donjela sreču ko i meni,jer mi je ona radila aih pa vidiš da je bio uspješan! tako če i tebi!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

zaboravila sam valjda od prevelike sreče zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i ostalim curama pa nek se posluže za što god im treba! sretno!

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Wbm,si pitala za anest.? Ako i nebudu dali,izdrzat se mora! Sve to mi zene podnesemo
> Cure sretno i s pikanjem i s punkcijom i cekanjem bete! Nek ovaj snijeg natepe srecu na sve nas


*barkica*, nisam pitala, smotala sam se sva, cura prije mene je morala prekinuti postupak jer je imala jučer ovulaciju (9dc), pa sam bila u panici šta će meni reći. Ma gle, frka me za poluditi punkcije, ali kak veliš izdržat se mora! Svi hvale dr. Pavičić da je nježna pa se nadam da će biti, i nježna i uspješna  :Cool: 

*tina*, bravo za  :Heart: ! ljubim te

----------


## pilek

Dva komada u meni,dva amrznuta...cekamo....sretno svima

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Dva komada u meni,dva amrznuta...cekamo....sretno svima


bravo *pilek*,  :Very Happy: , sad uživaj kao trudnica!

----------


## ljubilica

*Pilek* bravo!!!!
Curke ja danas malo prokrvarila i otisla sam izvaditi betu pa sad cekam nalaz. Danas mi je 11dnt

----------


## snupi

pilek za veeeliku betu za dva tjedna!

----------


## snupi

ljubice stanje bete je....

----------


## Tinica

Drage cure ja sam nova na forumu  :Smile: 
Prije tjedan dana sam imala operativni zahvat laparoskopija i odstranjena su mi oba jajovoda pa me zanima kakao ide postupak Ivf i koliko traje?
Kakva su Vaša iskustva i uspješnosti?

----------


## Tinica

Drage cure ja sam nova na forumu.
Prije tjedan dana sam imala operativni zahvat laparoskopija čime su mi odstranjena oba jajovoda i zanima me kako se ide u postupak Ivf?
Kakve su pretrage potrebne i kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## tina29

*pilek* odlično,navijam za najbolji ishod,pozitivnu betu  :Kiss:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Cure, dosadna sam ali... Jel bila koja od vas na punkciji kod dr. Pavicic? Iskustva...

----------


## barkica

Pilek,sretno! 
Na vv,u vrijeme dr.L je bilo najvaznije cim prije obaviti punkciju,rekao je:bolje na brzinu,ak boli da boli krace :Smile:  i istina je to! A njeznost... Pikanje jajnika nemre biti njezno-ili pika ili ne pika! 
Wbm,zelim da ti bude sto bezbolnije,to svi zelimo i nadamo se. Svaka od nas to sve drugacije podnosi,ali akmozemo birati da nas sto manje boli-nek nas pucaju svim i svacim :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

Beta je 2.5 jbg, idemo dalje. Dal da odmah prestanem s utricima ili?
Menga jos nije zapravo krenula

----------


## pilek

ljubilici zao mi je...
cim stanes s utricima menga ce prije doci

----------


## Mary123

*Pilek* sretnooooo.....vjerujem da će tvoja beta biti ogromna za dva tjedna
*Ljubi* mislim da možeš prestat s utrići i m će doć...meni došla nako dva dana....

----------


## libicaa

Ljubilica  :Sad:  zao mi je zbog neg bete....                                               Tinica i meni su oba odstranjena. Gdje si operirana? Odmah se prijavi za postupak. Tako sam ja.

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

bravooooooooo  *pilek*

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*ljubilica* idemo dalje...nema predaje...ja sutra ujutro radim kućni test i pripremam se na najgore...šta je tu je...

----------


## pilek

ja mislim da ja taj test necu imati hrabrosti napraviti... drzim fige za ogroman plusssssssssssss

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

lakše mi ga je sutra napraviti nego se još 4 dana peći ovako...nisam,ali možda ipak jesam,ma ne sigurno nisam...što prije se suočim to ću se prije oporaviti i krenuti dalje  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

drzim  :fige:  za ogroman plus!!!!!

----------


## barkica

Tinica,i meni su obadva odstranjena! Dogovrili smo ivf/icsi jos dok sam isla kod anest. Idi odma na dog.,mozda dobis za mj-dva termin,samo ces trebati prikupiti nalaze u brzom roku(osim ak ih imas sve friske), meni su trebali samo friski brisevi,a tak smo i dog.da poslije op.radimo friske..,
Cure koje ste u iscekivanju bete-sretno!

----------


## MAMI 2

Nažalost i ja moram prijaviti betu 1,0.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Evo I mene, punkcija prosla skoro pa bezbolno, ona droga im je zakon! 
Uglavnom imamo 5 js, nadam se da ce tulumariti u labu I da ce se sve oploditi!

----------


## snupi

*Ljubi i mam*i  idemo dalje jer takp - nema predaje? Držite se znam da je to lako reci ali nemojete mi potonuti!
*Mali/mala* za plus!
*wbm* i* pilek* za velike bete.
*Tina*  bravo za  veliko malo srce!

----------


## pilek

:Smile:  u labu je ekipa  :Smile:

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

neg. kućni test  :Sad:     'ebem ti život

----------


## snupi

to ne mora nista znaciiti, kad trebas ici vaditi betu?

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

u četv...stavaljat ću utriće do tada i ići izvaditi betu...ma samo nek glava ostane iznad površine i bit će dobro...

----------


## snupi

a koji je dan je bio transfer 3 ili 5?

----------


## ljubilica

*Mala* i*/**ili* *mali* za betu  :fige:  i ~~~~~
Danas sam uhvatila dr u dezurstvu i vec u iducem ciklusu mozemo probati folikulometrije pa ak bude kaj picimo u prirodnjak. I rekla mi je da se odmah zapisem za iduci stimulirani postupak pa kad dodjem na red. Eto, nije lose uopce  :Kiss:

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*snupi* bio je 3. jer smo već imali blastocist 3. dan...nije mi samo jasno zašto mi je rečeno da 10. dan napravom kućni test...a svi drugi vade krv 14. dan...uzrujala sam se, a sad opet neka nada postoji do 14. dana...ma..

----------


## tina29

*Mala i/ili mali*  :fige:  za poz.betu!

----------


## bubekica

> *snupi* bio je 3. jer smo već imali blastocist 3. dan...nije mi samo jasno zašto mi je rečeno da 10. dan napravom kućni test...a svi drugi vade krv 14. dan...uzrujala sam se, a sad opet neka nada postoji do 14. dana...ma..


oprosti, ali prvi put cujem za blastocistu 3. dan. morule (stadij prije blastociste) nastaju 4. ili 5. dan od aspiracije, a blastociste tek 5. ili 6. dan.

----------


## snupi

hvala bubek jako lijepo objašnjeno sad dok sam pročitala odgovor od Mali/ ili mali

----------


## snupi

jako me zbunio!

----------


## ana 03

Evo i ja sam 2010 pisala također
Kako smo 3dan dobili 3 blastice.bili su svi iznenađeni kao i ja.dr.pogotovo.eto na kraju je ishod bio naša princeza i sad idemo u lipnju ponovno na ICSI.puno pozdrava i čuda se stvarno događaju.samo pozitivno

----------


## snupi

*ana 03* tko ti je vodio postupak, kak je to moguče?

----------


## frka

> oprosti, ali prvi put cujem za blastocistu 3. dan. morule (stadij prije blastociste) nastaju 4. ili 5. dan od aspiracije, a blastociste tek 5. ili 6. dan.


moguće je, cure... zna se desiti, mada vrlo rijetko. embrij se jednostavno brže razvija baš kao što se neki sporije razvijaju...

----------


## libicaa

Jutro cure.. evo ja brojim još 3 dana do pikanja  :Smile: 
Jel ima netko broj telefona od sestre Irene?
Na papirima mi piše da se treba pikati između 17 i 18, a sestra mi je kad sam dobila lijekove rekla u 17. E sad ja bi ako smijem  pomaknula pikanje  za 17 i 15 jel mi mm dolazi tad doma, pa ak neći moći sama da mi je on tu da mi pomogne... A ne znam da li smijem?

----------


## bubaba

> Jutro cure.. evo ja brojim još 3 dana do pikanja 
> Jel ima netko broj telefona od sestre Irene?
> Na papirima mi piše da se treba pikati između 17 i 18, a sestra mi je kad sam dobila lijekove rekla u 17. E sad ja bi ako smijem  pomaknula pikanje  za 17 i 15 jel mi mm dolazi tad doma, pa ak neći moći sama da mi je on tu da mi pomogne... A ne znam da li smijem?


Libicaa, imam ti ja broj od sestre Irene, ali mi je kući...čim dođem s posla napisati ću ti ga...Jeli moraš ići na 2. dan ciklusa vaditi krv? Meni su rekli da obavezno moram prije pikanja doći izvaditi krv i tek onda viditi dali ću se pikati...

*Pilek*..bravo odmaraj se sad
*Ljubilica*  :Love: 
*Mala i/ili mali*  držim ti fige
*Mami2*  :Love: 
*wanna be mommy* ...sretno..

----------


## libicaa

Ne, ja sam u dugom protokolu, počinjem s decapeptylom zadnji dan AB pilule i nisu mi rekli da išta vadim. A jel imaš nekih problema s hormonima? I s čim se pikaš? Ja s Gonalima.

Super za brojček, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Zvala lab, kazu sve ok zovite sutra da vidimo kad ce transfer.

----------


## bubaba

> Ne, ja sam u dugom protokolu, počinjem s decapeptylom zadnji dan AB pilule i nisu mi rekli da išta vadim. A jel imaš nekih problema s hormonima? I s čim se pikaš? Ja s Gonalima.
> 
> Super za brojček, hvala


Dobila sam Puregon...nemam problema sa hormonima, kod mene je sve ok..suprugov spermiogram nije baš najbolji...
Javim ti brojček oko 16 h...kissić

----------


## žužy

> Jutro cure.. evo ja brojim još 3 dana do pikanja 
> Jel ima netko broj telefona od sestre Irene?
> Na papirima mi piše da se treba pikati između 17 i 18, a sestra mi je kad sam dobila lijekove rekla u 17. E sad ja bi ako smijem  pomaknula pikanje  za 17 i 15 jel mi mm dolazi tad doma, pa ak neći moći sama da mi je on tu da mi pomogne... A ne znam da li smijem?


Evo,01 4604 763 je broj na koji sam sestri Ireni javljala betu.
Kaj se tiče pikanja,mislim da 15 minuta nije neko ekstra odstupanje tak da nebi trebal biti problem..to da se radi o 2 sata onda već.
Evo još malko i mi nastupamo,i veselim se da je konačno došao naš termin,i ježim se od brige i neznanja kak bude prešlo sad u srijedu.Samo da dobijemo pikice...

----------


## snupi

Pilek..bravo odmaraj se sad
Ljubilica
Mala i/ili mali držim ti fige
Mami2
wanna be mommy ...sretno.. 

Curma  koje sam preskočila što god da radile sretno vam bilo!

----------


## barkica

Evo,prvi uzv prosao,nesto se dogada... Vadila sam estradiol cekam nalaz,sutra opet uzv i nadam se najboljem ishodu....

----------


## pilek

cijeli vikend prelezala danas sam se malo i prosetala,mislim da to strogo lezanje nije bas ok za cirkulaciju...

----------


## žužy

Nije *pilek*,treba malo pretegnut nogice i na friški zrak,makar do dučana :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Cure zašto se vadi estradiol?

----------


## pilek

Zuzy pa da slazem se s tvojom izjavom malo aktivnosti ne skodi,samo laganini,a esrtradiolom odreduju zrelost folikula koliko sam ja skuzila  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

ja sam ponavljala svoje hormone i sad imam  povišeni 170-HP što nije dobro!

----------


## bubaba

> Evo,01 4604 763 je broj na koji sam sestri Ireni javljala betu.
> Kaj se tiče pikanja,mislim da 15 minuta nije neko ekstra odstupanje tak da nebi trebal biti problem..to da se radi o 2 sata onda već.
> Evo još malko i mi nastupamo,i veselim se da je konačno došao naš termin,i ježim se od brige i neznanja kak bude prešlo sad u srijedu.Samo da dobijemo pikice...


Draga i ja još malo pa nastupam...veselim se početku pikanja ali me je i malo strah...Ja sam prošlu srijedu dobila pikalice i to jutro sam bila toliko napeta da sam se preporodila kad sam ih strpala u boršicu ahahah. Kad bi se ti trebala bockati?? Ja negdje oko 8.3 .

----------


## libicaa

Ja počinjem u četvrtak s decapeptylom i onda kad dobijem M, krećem s Gonalima od 2DC.... Šta si ti dobila?

----------


## žužy

> Draga i ja još malo pa nastupam...veselim se početku pikanja ali me je i malo strah...Ja sam prošlu srijedu dobila pikalice i to jutro sam bila toliko napeta da sam se preporodila kad sam ih strpala u boršicu ahahah. Kad bi se ti trebala bockati?? Ja negdje oko 8.3 .


Ja bum malo kasnije,računam da oko 10. dobim m,pa bumo vidli...možda se polovimo...

----------


## Tinica

Libicaa operirana sam u Petrovoj.
Da prijavila se budem za postupak idući mjesec a zanima me koliko dugo se čeka?
Čula sam da je mogućnost da se začnu blizanci? Jooj kako bi ja voljela dečkića i curicu  :Very Happy:  
Kakve pretrage se trebaju obaviti prije nego se krene u postupak i dali se sve treba obavljati u Petrovoj ili može u svom rodnom gradu?

----------


## bernica

I ja u sri idem po lijekove i plan za dalje. Nadam se da bude neki kratki protokol s obzirom da je kod mene sve ok. Slijedeća m mi dolazi oko 15.3. tak da bu valjda onda start. Ali o svemu više u sri kad saznam svoju sudbinu. Svim curama puno sreće u bilo kojoj fazi! čitam forum svakodnevno i pratim...veselim se i tugujem s vama...

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
išla sam danas po PAPU i u cijelosti je B.O., ali imam endometralne stanice izvan menstruacije - 14.dan.
išla sam na citologiju kod doktorice koja je radila obradu ( u petrovoj ) i ona veli da je u pravilu sve ok i da nema šanse da me zbog toga otkantaju jer je glavno ono kaj piše da je sve B.O., ali mene je svejedno užasno strah..  :Sad:

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

*bubekica* kad sam došla na transfer (aspiracija bila u pon, a transfer u četv) biologinja mi je pokazala papire i objašnjavala što imamo i rekla-jako se dobro podijelilo-imamo blastocistu. da li je to rijetko ili ne,stvarno ne znam jer mi je ovo 1. put...

----------


## wanna be mommy

Cure jel kog bolio gornji dio trbuha nakon aspiracije? Pijem puno vode, piskim normalno, ne bole jajnici jedino gornji dio trbuha.

----------


## pilek

mene je prvi dan ko da su mi rebra premala bila ali sutradan je pustilo...

----------


## wanna be mommy

Mislim da mi je to od utrica jer mi ih zeludac bas ne podnosi. Budem ih ja vaginalno stavljala.

----------


## tina29

*wbm* zaj....... su ti utriči! 
rađe ti njih stavljaj vaginalno,bar buš malo istraživala unutrašnjost  :Laughing:  ko ja tri puta po dva dnevno!!! uh!
 :Kiss:

----------


## bubaba

> Ja počinjem u četvrtak s decapeptylom i onda kad dobijem M, krećem s Gonalima od 2DC.... Šta si ti dobila?


Hej draga, ja sam dobila puregon od 2. dc ....Ali ujutro na 2. DC moram doći izvaditi krv i onda će mi tek iza podneva javiti dali se pikam ili ne...

Cure dali netko od vas zna dali ja sad opet moram donijeti uputnice..kad sam došla po lijekove uzeli su mi obadvije...ako treba javite mi jer ne dolazi mi se u zg pa da me vrate doma...

----------


## wanna be mommy

Sutra u 8 transfer!

----------


## libicaa

Zovem jučer i danas cijeli dan Petrovu da pitam da li se mogu pikati npr. u 5 i 15, ali se nitko ne javlja... ufff
*Tinica* ja sam operirana u 10.mj i dobila sam postupak u 3.mj... 

*wbm*  :Very Happy:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Libicaa, nije problem da se pikas u 5.15, vrijeme pikanja je od 17-18. Probaj uvijek u isto vrijeme ako mozes. Ja san znala pikati se u 17, 17,30 kako koji dan. Na promet ne mogu utjecati kad idem s posla pa zato. I pitala sam sestru veli da nije frka.

----------


## žužy

> Cure dali netko od vas zna dali ja sad opet moram donijeti uputnice..kad sam došla po lijekove uzeli su mi obadvije...ako treba javite mi jer ne dolazi mi se u zg pa da me vrate doma...


Kaj se tiče postupka,to je to.Te uputnice koje si donesla kad si bila pokrivaju sve.Jedino za kaj ti neznam a nadam se da bude neko pametniji se javil je ovo u vezi vađenja krvi 2.dc. Mislim da bi za to trebala u petrovoj dobiti papir s kojim ideš izvaditi krv (vadiš kod njih,jel),ipak to sve spada pod postupak...kao kad sestra irena napiše uputnicu mužu koji s tim ode u lab dati svoj doprinos ivf-u,aih-u.

----------


## libicaa

Dobila sestru Irenu, kaže između 17 i 18... eto...

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

objavljaujem da je beta <1 i teško i tužno plačem :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## žužy

Ajoj,baš mi je žao :Sad: 
Si javila sestri,kaj sad dalje? :Love:

----------


## ana 03

Doktorica Š.koja je bila tada kao i biologinja jako odusevljena.čak su bile rekle da je trudnoća sigurna i to dvoje ako ne i troje.kad smo kroz to prolazili mi smo bili oduševljeni zbog tih riječi jer upravo to želiš i čuti.da bi betica bila 164 14dan.i ishod naša slatkica.koja je pravi lav u svakom pogledu.i zbog nje idemo ponovno u lipnju u postupak.isto kod doktorice Š.s kojom sam oduševljena.

----------


## snupi

danas mi je dan *d* papa je  o.b. li mislim da imam upalu grla*! Ana* držim fige da usoije i drugi put!

----------


## barkica

Mala/mali-odtugujte svoje i hrabro opet u pobjede! 
Danas uzv kaze 2-3 folikula,opet estradiol(jucer nalaz ok),sutra opet uzv...,samo ima sumnja da he endometrioza opet uzela maha :Sad:  
Tinica,meni op.bila u 11.mj i eto me vec u postupku...odi se odma prijavi...

----------


## tina29

*wbm*  :Very Happy:  držim  :fige:  neka bude  prvi i zadnji put!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Tina29, hvala ti draga moja  :Kiss:  mazi busicu

----------


## tina29

*Mala/mali* žao mi je,ali sad samo hrabro dalje,drugi puta če biti dobitni sigurno, :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ljubilica

*wbm* da i ovdje zaželim sreću za sutra, odnosno 2 tjedna  :fige: 
*mala i/ili mali* baš mi je žao. ova veljača je stvarno koma bila. al svima. budi hrabra  :Kiss:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Ljubilica  :Kiss:

----------


## pilek

mali drz se....
ostali smo na cekanju....

----------


## wanna be mommy

Ej evo meni vratili 2 lijepa zametka kak veli biologica! Sad cekanje!

----------


## bubekica

*wbm*  :fige:  
kad je beta?

----------


## snupi

**bit ce bolje drugi put!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Bubi, za 14 dana. Nisam ni racunala koji je datum

----------


## žužy

*mommy*, :Very Happy: ,mazi bušu & think pozitive!
Evo mi dobili puregone,počinjemo s pikama 2.dc. :Very Happy:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Bravo zuzy, samo u akciju  :Kiss:

----------


## bernica

Evo ja se vratila iz zg-a bez lijekova  :Sad: 
Svi nalazi su ok osim tsh koji je 3,5 i to je previsoko i sad moram ponoviti taj nalaz i ako bude preko 2,5 onda endokrinologu po euthyroxe najv i propada ovaj termin za ivf. Sve bi to bilo rješeno na vreme da je bar netko u ovih 6mj kolko čekamo postupak i nosim nalaze već 10 puta gore,bar jednom pogledal moje nalaze i komentiral išta. Svaki put mi je sestra rekla da ih donesem kad dodjem po lijekove iako sam ih ja imala spremne već prije 3 mj. Tak da nema ništa od ivf-a dok se tsh ne spusti a to može biti za 3 dana a može biti i za 3 mj. Danas sam odma otišla u sunce i sutra mi bude nalaz pa da vidimo kaj bude on rekel. Ovaj zadnji je bio rađen prije par mj.
Ne bediram se previše,sve je išlo predobro,nekaj se očito moralo zakomplicirati. Al,ok...sredit ćemo i to!

----------


## Tinica

Ey drace cure mene zanima kako se obavljaju markeri tj. biljezi na Hepatitis A,B i C;HIV,WAR(SIFILIS) i to ćemo trebati ići ja i moj partner i nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od mjesec dana....
Još me zanima radi čega ide pikanje?Koliko traje?Dali se vi same pikate?
Ja dobila termin u 7 mjesecu

----------


## MAMI 2

Wbm čuvaj mrvice,čekamo betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

Dobila sam termin za konzultacija 06.03.

----------


## barkica

Wbm,mozda sam te vidla dok si isla sa sestrom u lift...,nasmijana i sretna si bila?!?! 
Imamo par folikula,nije bas sretna dr.,kao sve to nekak sporo ide i raste :Sad:  ,svakodnevno vadenje krvi me najvise ubija(bojim se igle :Sad: )
Valjda bude sve dpbro na kraju.

----------


## snupi

cure mislim na vas koje ste u skorom necemu da uspije!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Barkica, mozda sam to ja bila...sretna sam jer smo imali bar ove dvije mrvice za vratiti.

----------


## barkica

Ja sam cekala lijekove i poslije kraj lifta...,moguce! Ajde,nek je sretno :Smile: 
I drugim curama veliko sretno u iscekivanju!

----------


## žužy

*bernica*,tako je,sredit će se to :Smile: da,malo živcira to sve kaj si napisala,al kaj je tu je...sad nek bude samo nalaz ok da ne izgubite termin!
*barkica*,je spomenula dr. kolki su folikuli?možda se samo malo srame za sad,pa dok buknu..bit će mrvica :Very Happy: 
*mami* super za termin,brzo će to!

----------


## tina29

*wbm*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dva tjedna da nas lijepo iznenadiš!  :Kiss: 
*žužy,bernica,barkica,mami* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno sa pikanjima,folikulima,konzultacijama i svemu ostalome!!!

----------


## bernica

wbm...to je to...blizanci stižu  :Wink: 
ostalima sve najbolje i puno sreće....
kod nas nema predaje...tek smo počeli...tsh pada ko pokošen skoro  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

evo i mene, danas sam dogovorila da već idući ciklus idemo u prirodnjak, a lijekove za novi stimulirani dobivam u lipnju pa će postupak biti u srpnju.
sve mi je nekako preblizu, a opet ne želim gubiti vrijeme
bernice  :oklagija:  taj tsh

----------


## pilek

Danas mi je 5 dan nakon transfera,dal ima ko nocno preznojavanja,ja neznam dal meni vruće ili to nekaj drugo...

----------


## Tinica

Meni nije jasno zašto mojem postu treba tako dugo da bude prikazan?Napisala još popodne i sad još ga nema  :Sad:

----------


## snupi

ja imam ali ja imam gripu. probaj mjeriti par dana za redom ako imas temeraturu između 37,0  i 37,5 trudna si. Ili te muce utrogestani!

----------


## pilek

:Smile:

----------


## barkica

Je,dva od 10 i jedan od 9 mm,al ima i manjih. Kaze da to jos sve raste i buja,samo sporo... Ali to nist ne znaci,moze najmanji bii dobitni :Smile:  uglavnom-svaki dan uzvi estradiol,pa cekamo dan D

----------


## bubekica

> ja imam ali ja imam gripu. probaj mjeriti par dana za redom *ako imas temeraturu između 37,0  i 37,5 trudna si*. Ili te muce utrogestani!


utrogestani dizu temperaturu.

----------


## BHany

> Meni nije jasno zašto mojem postu treba tako dugo da bude prikazan?Napisala još popodne i sad još ga nema


zbog toga što postove novih korisnika odobravaju moderatori pdf-a, a oni su volonteri i nisu stalno online
hvala na razumijevanju

----------


## BHany

zbog toga ponavljam tvoj post da ga cure uoče



> Ey drace cure mene zanima kako se obavljaju markeri tj. biljezi na Hepatitis A,B i C;HIV,WAR(SIFILIS) i to ćemo trebati ići ja i moj partner i nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od mjesec dana....
> Još me zanima radi čega ide pikanje?Koliko traje?Dali se vi same pikate?
> Ja dobila termin u 7 mjesecu

----------


## MAMI 2

Nalazi za markere ti vrijede mislim 2 god, ali godinu sigurno, ne znam gdje si vidjela da ne smiju biti stariji od mjesec dana. Te nalaze vadite iz krvi u Petrovoj 3 .
Pikanjem si daješ ljekove koji stimuliraju jajnike na proizvodnju. 
Ja sam sepikala sama , ali možeš ići i kod njih na pikanje.

----------


## libicaa

Jutro cure.. ja jutros popila zadnju AB pilulu i od popodne sam pikalica...  :Smile:  konačno smo dočekali
Jel netko zna kad bi mogla dobiti M ako sam danas popila zadnju pilulu? I jel decapeptyl utječe nešto na to?

----------


## pilek

crinone gel koristim umjesto utrica ali ista stvar ocito  :Smile:

----------


## Tinica

BHany hvala na objašnjenu u vezi postova jer sam se baš zabrinula  :Very Happy:  
MAMI 2 meni rekli da nalazi za markere vrijede mjesec dana s obzirom da idem prvi puta u Ivf postupak.A onda ako ideš drugi,treći puta ti vrijede valjda godinu dvije.
A to se vjerojatno ja i dragi možemo u isto vrijeme naručiti za markere s obzirom da ja nisam iz Zg?
Nemam pojma kak ja budem s pikanjem jer ja ne mogu dolaziti svaki dan u Zg između 17-18h,morala budem naći nekog tko me bude pikao s obzirom da se ja bojim i vađenja krvi.Od kojeg dana se treba početi pikati?
Imam cure puno pitanja jer ova situacija u kojoj sam se našla uhvatila me totalno nespremnu,još uvijek mi šok što su mi odstranili oba jajovoda  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## bernica

ja ponovila tsh i sad nakon 2 mj je 2,44 bez ikakve terapije ili bilo čega pa ipak u sri idem po lijekove i startamo oko 15.3.  :Very Happy:

----------


## libicaa

*Tinica*  meni je dosta dugo trebalo da shvatim da nemam jajovode... teško se s tim pomiriti... bit će ti lakše kroz neko vrijeme  :Love: 
Za markere se ne trebate naručivati, morate samo doći u Petrovu 3 (Zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu), nalaz je za nekih 10-ak dana... nalazi ti vrijede 2 godine.
Što se tiče pikanja, mene mm pika. Ja se ne bojim igle ni vađenja krvi, ali mi je lakše kad me on pika. Također možeš i u bilo koju bolnicu ili kod dr. opće prakse.  Dan kad se trebaš početi pikati će ti odrediti tvoj doktor i sve će ti tamo objasniti. Samo ti pitaj, ja sam isto imala sto pitanja.. 

Bernica super  :Very Happy:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> ja ponovila tsh i sad nakon 2 mj je 2,44 bez ikakve terapije ili bilo čega pa ipak u sri idem po lijekove i startamo oko 15.3.


Eto - super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Na kraju je sve super ispalo - nek se tako i nastavi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Držim fige!!!!!!!!!

----------


## barkica

Cure pomagajte:koji su simptomi hiperst.? Nesto me dolje tak ubija! Neznam dal he to ili opet ta endom.zajedno sa bujanjem jajnika radi svoje i daje mi bolove!

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Cure pomagajte:koji su simptomi hiperst.? Nesto me dolje tak ubija! Neznam dal he to ili opet ta endom.zajedno sa bujanjem jajnika radi svoje i daje mi bolove!


zovi dr, to ti je najsigurnije!

----------


## barkica

Bila sam ujutro na uzv i pitala me jel me kaj boli,sutra idem opet pa cu pitati malo vise vezano uz to! Ali boliiii.....

----------


## žužy

> Bila sam ujutro na uzv i pitala me jel me kaj boli,sutra idem opet pa cu pitati malo vise vezano uz to! Ali boliiii.....


*barkica*,evo tu imaš detaljnije o hiperu,pročitaj malo... http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kako...m-jajnika-ohss
Ujutro te nije bolelo,to je sad počelo najednom?Mislim da bi bilo najbolje da nazoveš svog dr.,bar ga pitaj kaj misli. :Love:

----------


## Tinica

Libica hvala ti  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Zlatne cure na ovom forumu koje zrače pozitivnošću i optimizmom,sve vas ljubim jer ste mi velika podrška  :Kiss: 
A meni je rekla sestra Iva da markeri vrijedi mjesec dana a vidim da vi sve velite da vrijede 2 godine tak da stvarno ne znam...
A kaj se tiće pikanja mislila sam ići kod doktorice opće prakse sam kaj mi je problem jer ona radi jedan dan popodne drugi dan ujutro a pikanje je između 17-18h.
Sad jedino da nađem nekog u obitelji da me pika ili da idem u bolnicu...
Zanima me kako izgleda punkcija? Jel bolna?

----------


## Tinica

Kak sam sretna vidi odmah su mi postovi objavljeni  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*Tinice*,moguće je da nisi dobro čula sestru,jer evo ja sam u srijedu predala markere izvađene 30.1.12. :Smile:  Ali ako nisi sigurna,nazovi tamo pa pitaj,tak budeš najsigurnija.
Kaj se tiče pikanja kod dr.,probaj dogovoriti s njom da pitaš sestru i iz druge smjene da te piknu,pošto ljekove moraš primiti otpr. u isto vrijeme.Neznam kak drugačije,osim ako se ne odvažiš pikati sama.Ili muž?
A punkcija...pročitaj malo na raznim temama,i ovdje se dosta pisalo o tome.Svaka žena piše svoja iskustva,a to ne znači da bude i tebi tako.Petrova ima običaj dati anesteziju,od koje neko zaspi,neko ne.Uglavnom,brzo prođe i začas si ko nova!A za naše bebice sve,jel  :Smile:

----------


## Tinica

Žužy koliko puta si ti išla na MPO?
A moguće je da sam od uzbuđenja bila nagluha pa nisam dobro čula sestru  :Laughing: zato budem nazvala-za svaki slučaj.
Mislila sam da me pika dragi ali on se boji da me nebi krivo i vidim mu u očima da on to nebi mogao,njemu je teško mene pikati :Sad: 
Do 7 mjeseca budem probala smisliti tko me bude pikao.
Ne znam kad bi bilo najbolje da krenem na pretrage i od čega da prvo krenem?Od papa testa i cervikalnih briseva?
A jel se sve pretrage moraju obavljati u Petrovoj?
Kod kojeg si ti doktora Žužy ?

----------


## žužy

Evo sve je u mom potpisu :Smile: ,imam jedan stimulirani ivf iza sebe prije točno god. dana i jedan prirodnjak koji nije uspio pa su nam napravili inseminaciju.
Ni moj neče imati ništa s davanjem injekcija,nije ni nazočan čak..a razmem ga.Imaš na you tube-u dosta detaljnih klipiča o samodavanju injekcija i ovdje na rodi je topic s tom temom.Meni je puno pomoglo.
Mi smo sve nalaze skupili u kc,briseve i papu za prošli postupak smo ostavili za kraj da budu "friški" s tim da sam na klamidiju čekala mjesec dana..kakva je praksa na čekanje nalaza kod vas,odakle jesi?
Termin vam je u srpnju kolko sam skužila,imaš vremena,odi redom :Smile: .
Moj dr. je Strelec.

----------


## Tinica

Žužy ja sam iz Varaždina,odnosno okolica Varaždina,ali mislim da moram obaviti sve pretrage u Petrovoj da ne mogu u Varaždinu pa da ih donesem jer ih neće priznati.
Za ove topiće si baš budem pogledala na you tube  :Smile: 
A znaš kaj nije nikaj to teško napraviti kad znaš koji ti je cilj.
Ja jesam kukavica kaj se tiće igli ali tko zna do srpnja možda dobijem snagu pa budem sama pikalica  :Razz: 
A nisam znala da trebaš raditi bris i na klamidiju..hmm...to valjda spada i pod one briseve mikoplazma i ureaplasma to sam ja radila i srećom bili svi nagativni.
I moj dr.je Strelec ...Jesi zadovoljna njime?

----------


## snupi

Tinice ja sam iz Vža sve ti budu priznali osim spermiogama koji moras raditi kod njih. Trebas nazvati lab i naručiti se se jer se čeka po mjesec dana da dođes na red. trebas napraviti kompletne cevikalne briseve, papu- to možes u vžu valjda imaš socijalnog ginica, markere na hiv i hepatitis to ti se radi u Petrovoj 3, malo niže  od bolnice u Petrovoj(hrvatski traumatološki zavod) - zato se ne narućuješ ali ti treba uputnica to radite i ti i parnr a kad si tamo izvadiš i sebi krvnu grupu. i ja idem  k Strelcu i zadovoljna sam sa njim. Ako se ne budes mogla piknuti mozes otici na hitni  primjer u rodiliste pa neka te piknu!

----------


## Tinica

Jooj Snupi puno puno hvala na toliko informacija  :Very Happy: 
Ne mogu da se načudim kak su na ovom forumu zlatne curke  :Shy kiss: 
Ideja ti je odlična za hitni primjer da odem tamo da me piknu,tak budem napravila ako ne skupim do srpnja hrabrosti da budem pikalica.
Kak se ja veselim 7 mjesecu  :Very Happy:  i nadam se blizancima

----------


## snupi

trebalo je pisati hitni prijem, nadam se da ti bude uspjelo iz prve a kod dr S si bila na laparo?

----------


## snupi

gle tu smo da ti pomognemo , ako budemo znale odgovor na bilo koje pitanje koje te bude mucilo dobit ces odgovor!

----------


## Tinica

Da kod njega sam bila na laparoskopiji.Istina da je malo nonšalantan ali jednostavno ga moraš takvim prihvatiti

----------


## Tinica

Još imam pitanja...
Jeste vi sve cure u braku?Jer treba priložiti i neke papire koji dokazuju da si u braku ili u izvanbračnoj zajednici?

----------


## žužy

*snupi*,vama nisu priznali s-gram koji nije rađen kod njih?
Nama su priznali,dva s-grama,bez problema.
I mislim da nemora Tinica ići u zg napraviti markere,ako se može u kc valjda se može i u vž,mi smo za to i kg vadili krv na odjelu transfuzije.
Dobar je dr. Strelec,nemam primjedbi na njega i nebi ga mjenjala.A bila sam kod par dr. tamo..A najdraža osoba u Petrovoj mi je sestra Irena,kao što je neko nadavno napisao..ona je dobri duh Petrove,bar na humanoj :Smile: .
Ako se odlučiš sama si davati injekcije,budeš vidla nije strašno..sve smo mi bile skomirane prvi puta,a nakon toga ide glatko i bez problema!Do srpnja se educiraš..znaš več koje ljekove budeš dobila ili ti još dr. nije odredio protokol?

----------


## žužy

> Još imam pitanja...
> Jeste vi sve cure u braku?Jer treba priložiti i neke papire koji dokazuju da si u braku ili u izvanbračnoj zajednici?


Priložiš vjenčani list.Si već dobila onaj papir na kojem ti piše koje sve papire moraš skupiti?

----------


## Tinica

Ne mogu sa sigurnošću reći koje mi je sestra Iva rekla da budem dobila lijekove ali koliko mi je ostalo u sjećanju mislim da Gonalf ili Menopur.
Ja ne znam koja je to sestra Irena ali ako je to ona sestra što je za pultom kako se ide prema sobama onda je stvarno ljubazna i simpatična.
Cure a kako se ti lijekove onda piju?

----------


## Tinica

Žužy ja nisam u braku,ja sam u izvanbračnoj zajednici s time da sam ja prijavljena na jednoj adresi a moj dragi na drugoj adresi.Znači li to da ćemo morat jedan od nas mijenjat adresu?

----------


## snupi

ne nama je rekao  dr S  da ne prizna niciji osim njihovog jer ima neke parametre koje druge bolnice nemaju- tipa morfologije. Markere u vž u bolnici ne možes napraviti jer nemaju reagense za niih jer dok sam ja isla u Mbu lupala sam od nemila do nedraga a o ovo joj je sve na jednom mjestu- kad vec vadi  krv onda nek sve rješi u Petrovoj na transfuziji. Irena je žena koja je super i sve joj bude objesnila kaj kak i treba samo neka ju pita.

----------


## snupi

e da nemoj zaboraviti izvaditi stanje hormona. Piju se jedino kontracepijske u slučaju da dobijes dugi protokol!

----------


## Tinica

Stanje hormona!?!Hmm a gdje budem to vadila?

----------


## snupi

mozes sve u varaždinskoj bolnici, za štinjaču traži  bolnicu jer se tamo ne čeka i za dan dva ti nalaz dođe poštom a AMH vuk vrhovac ili ako imas 100 i nesto kn za platit privatno u suncu ili adarti!

----------


## Tinica

Pa nisu mi rekli da to trebam - vaditi hormone štitnjače?
A inače sam prošle godine vadila u Vž toplicama ali na nalaz sam čekala 3 tjedna,poslali mi ga poštom.
A ne znam šta je to AMH

----------


## bubekica

Snupi, zar vama u petrovoj doktori ne kazu koje pretrage morate napraviti? Mislim da nema potrebe da se pretrage potrebne za postupak sugeriraju po forumu, ne zahtjevaju svu dijagnoze isti tretman.

----------


## žužy

*Tinica*,nemoj se brinuti,reči će ti dr. koje sve nalaze moraš izvaditi.I što se tiče hormona i štitnjače ...*snupi* bi ti izgleda kompletnu krvnu sliku još danas dala izvaditi :Grin:  :Kiss: 
Ovdje su ti detalji o zakonu http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...7_86_1962.html 
 :Love:

----------


## Tinica

Lijepe moje ljubim vas sve i hvala vam do neba  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Ali stvarno mi nitko nije rekao za hormone štitnjače  :neznam:

----------


## žužy

*Tinice*,pusti sad hormone štitnjače...odmaraj,nije puno prošlo od laparo.
*bubek*,snupi nam je vrijedna žena pa je (zlu ne trebalo) skupila sve potrebne i one ostale nalaze  :Smile: ,svaki doktor ima individualni pristup svakom pacijentu,i nemoramo svi vaditi sve i iste nalaze.Tinica ima povijest bolesti,dakle...
A za postupak bude nabavila sve kaj i treba za postupak.

----------


## bernica

Tinice...i ja varaždinka,na prvom postupku sad u 3 mj. Pa ak ti pomogne...papa,brisevi...to napravi kod svog gin kojih 2mj prije....ali pazi jer se papa čeka 6mj ako ne naglasiš i platiš 70kn. Onda ti dodje za 7 dana. Spolni hormoni-ja ih radila na vuk vrhovcu,AMH isto. Sve na uputnicu. Naručiš se na broj njihovog laba 01/2353-883,nalazi su za 10 tak dana. Hormone štitnjače radila u toplicama i Tsh mi je bio 3,5 pa me doktor vratio doma kad sam trebala dobiti lijekove za postupak,  bez lijekova da odem endokrinologu po terapiju jer je previsok. Ponovila tsh u poliklinici sunce ovih dana i sad je 2,44 pa je to kao ok i ipak idemo u postupak. Tak da ti je dobro taj tsh napraviti što ranije pa ako je iznad 2,5 se posavjetovati dal ide kakva terapija. Čisto da ti se postupak ne oduži ko meni skoro  :Wink:  . Hepatitis...biljege i krvnu grupu radiš u Petrovoj 3 u zg. To si složi isti dan kad ideš na vuk vrhovac jer se za petrovu nemoraš naručivati nego samo dodješ s uputnicama. Isto 10 dana nalazi. Sve uputnice ti piše gin, a za dragog opća praksa. On treba samo spermatogram i to u Petrovoj i biljege u Petrovoj 3. I to ti je sva mudrost za početak  :Wink: 
Trebaš još sve nalaze kopirati jer će si oni njih arhivirati. I još ti trebaju Oib od obadva,vj list ili neznam kaj ide ak niste u braku i kopije osobne. 
Tak sam ja odradila svoje. I iskreno da nije ovog foruma još danas nebi znala kud i kak...ovak čak i ja mogu dijeliti savjete  :Grin: 
Sretno!

----------


## snupi

gle ja sam rekla sve prijevremeno, ne znamo jos kakav te protokol čeka. Ja sam za prvi mpo  u petrovoj trebala: cb briseve, papu, vjenčani list, krvnu grupu, markere hiv i hepatitis i ja i mm, spermiogram,  oib od oboje  i hormonalni status. I to sve kopije dokumenata.

----------


## ljubilica

*snupi*, da nam *Tinica* na traumatologiju- nije traumatološki zavod nego zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu...   :Wink: 
i nama su prvi put priznali tuđi nalaz s-grama.. ja sam imala nalaze iz drugih bolnica, iz Petrove samo briseve. pred sam postupak, s-gram iz Petrove.
*tinica* mislim da morate imati zajedničku adresu ali pitaj

----------


## snupi

hvala u pravu si da transfuzijski zavod, ispričavam se kaj sam krivo napisala!

----------


## snupi

ljubi kak se osjecas?

----------


## ljubilica

*snupi* hvala, dobro sam.
polako iz dana u dan u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Cure ja danas dobila mengu, znaci od sutra uz decapeptyl i Gonali... Tamo na onom papiru pise da se trebam javiti kad dobijem M ali mi u Petrovoj to uopce nisu spomenuli. Jeste se vi javljale? Rekli su mi jedino da se javim ako ce mi prvi uzv biti za vikend, a hoce, prvi uzv iducu nedjelju.

----------


## žužy

Ej libice,evo ja sam sad dok smo bili pitala sestru Irenu upravo to,dali da joj se najavim ako mi prva fm pada za vikend,i dali joj se opče moram javiti s 1. dc.
Rekla je da ako mi 8. dc,odnosno prva fm,pada u subotu ili nedjelju onda da ju nazovem tam u četvrtak oko podne da joj se najavim da dolazim.Vjerojatno da zna najaviti doktoru..eto  :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

Cure molim vas ..hitno mi treba informacija...Naime, ja sam počela osjećati da mi Menga stiže i to ranije...sad me uhvatila panika jer ne znam kako se računa...ako dobijem na večer...a rečeno mi je da dođem vaditi krv 2 dan ciklusa...dali onda moram odmah iduće jutro biti u zg. ili kako već...ja sam iz zadra i sad sam cijela u panici. možda postavljam glupa pitanja , ali evo sam se sad izbezumila...do sad o tom nisam niti mislila..spasite me molim vas....

----------


## MAMI 2

Ako ti dođe naveče to se ne broji, sutra ti je onda 1 dc, mislim da dako dođe iz 18 h , 1 dc se broji slijedeći dan.

----------


## bubaba

Draga Mami2 hvala ti...jer ja sam se sad totalno prepala..ako dobijem na večer ...odmah bi noćas tj. sutra rano u jutro morala krenuti za zg...

----------


## snupi

podpisujem mami , preduhitrila me sa odgovorom!

----------


## libicaa

jutro Petrovke moje.... mi danas krećemo s Gonalima  :Very Happy: 

*žužy*   :Shy kiss:  hvala hvala ti puno... onda ju ja zovem u četvrtak jel mi prvi uzv pada u nedjelju

*bubaba* meni su u Petrovoj rekli ako dobijem do 17 popodne onda se taj dan računa kao 1DC, a ako je iza toga onda se dan iza računa kao 1DC...

----------


## snupi

libbi  da pikas puno toga dobroga!  dobar dan svima!

----------


## tina29

*libicaa* sretno!!!

----------


## libicaa

Boli me lijevi jajnik nakon prvog dana Gonala? Jel to normalno ili kaj? Tamo mi je bila ona nesretna cista... baš sam zabrinuta ... bojim se da mi ne prekinu postupak  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

Znaš kak "čujemo" jajnike u raznim djelovima ciklusa,kad smo u postupku još se dodatno osluškujemo pa smo samo dodatno u brigi..
Ciste nije bilo sad zar ne,nadam se da se nije pojavila opet i da bude sve prešlo dobro na prvoj fm  :Love: .
Prvo pikanje dobro prešlo?

----------


## libicaa

Cista je bila nažalost tamo prije mjesec dana, ali budući da sam operirana u 10.mj dr. je rekao da nema smisla čekati i da idemo u postupak, ali mi je zato dao AB pilule i dugi protokol. E sad, možda nje više ni nema ili mi možda sam s M odlazi pa me zato boli. 

Pikanje prošlo super, lakše puno nego s decapeptylom, samo sam malo osjetila kao neku vrućinu po trbuhu i leđima nakon davanja.

----------


## žužy

Eto...i ja se spremam psihički na pen,nije mi bed pikanje već dal bum ja to kak treba odvrnula i ubrizgala ono kaj treba, ili zraka :Laughing: 
Nego,tek sam sad,skoro tjedan dana nakon kaj smo dobili ljekove,skužila da nisam dobila štopericu.Na onom papiriču s kojim podižete ljekove kod sestre Vesne je pisalo puregon i ovitrele,a dala mi je samo puregon.Naravno,ja sam bila fokusirana samo na puregon i zamolila ju da mi objasni o njemu i tak nisam registrirala da nisam dobila štopericu.Tek mi je sad došlo iz guzice u glavu :Rolling Eyes: Nadam se da nije unesla u knjigu da sam ju podigla,opče nisam čitala kaj sam potpisala.
Malo me brine to kad sam za prvi postupak,odma ju dobila.Ima tko da ju je dobil kasnije?
I da,kak nam je *barkica*?

----------


## sanjalica82

evo i mene nakon drugog vremena..dobili termin za podizanje ljekova krajem 3mj. napravljen 3D (R obavezno trazi tako mi je rekao dr koji ga radi)...tsh drzim pod kontrolom i novi nalaz je ispod 2 (na pocetku prvog postupka je bio 6)..svi stari nalazi se priznaju ali napravite papa i cb..sad cekamo

----------


## libicaa

Nisam ni ja dobila, dobit ćeš dan, dva prije nego kaj si ju trebaš dati. Ne brini... 

Pen je mila majka, lagano za poluditi, samo narihtaš, pikneš i klikaš, mi smo imali jučer 4 klika. Sretno s pikanjem  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

libce drago mi  je da je krenulo i da si se snašla! Sanjalice tko za lijekove i tebi bude brzo došlo , ja čekam kraj 5. mjeseca za svoj novi start!

----------


## sanjalica82

sad me je manje strah nego na pocetku..samo me majka stalno nagovara da dam zahtjev za posvojenje..

----------


## barkica

Evo me,tu sam! Hvala na brizi :Smile:  Citam ja vas svaki dan,sam nisam bas aktivna u pisanju :Wink: 
Sutra je punkcija,pa cemo vidjeti kaj ce biti!  Ima nekoliko komada,samo je pitanje koje su kvalitete. Vidjet cemo. 
Nadam se,nadam se....

----------


## žužy

*barkica*,nadam se da su bolovi prošli? Sretno sutra!

----------


## barkica

Bolovi su stalno prisutni,problem je u polozaju jajnika! Bit ce to ok,samo nek prode... Cure,i vama sretno u svemu :Wink: 
Hvala....

----------


## sanjalica82

> Bolovi su stalno prisutni,problem je u polozaju jajnika! Bit ce to ok,samo nek prode... Cure,i vama sretno u svemu
> Hvala....


samo se drzi..nemoj da te pokolebaju bolovi..i meni je tako bilo a poslije transfera jos i gore.

----------


## barkica

Uf! Bas si me utjesila :Smile:  
Kaj je bilo poslije? Kad je proslo sve to?

----------


## sanjalica82

> Uf! Bas si me utjesila 
> Kaj je bilo poslije? Kad je proslo sve to?


pacijentice dr R. dobivaju tablete za smirenje i protiv bolova prije transfera..ali kad tablete popuste onda sve osjetis..isto vrijedi i koliko su te pikali da uzmu jajasca..mene je mm spakovao u krevet na 14 dana (mogla sam samo na wc i jesti)..poludila sam..ovaj put me nece dobit na taj stos :D
osjecas napuhnutost, bole te jajnici, vruce ti je..ja sam imala izrazito bljedilo kao da sam anemicna, a inace sve ok..morat ces se malo pricuvat, nista tesko ne radit i samo cekat da prodju ti dugi dani do bete

----------


## barkica

Hvala ti na inf.! Do sad nijedan postupak nisam tak "osjecala"! Ma ak treba uzet cu normabelceke i uzivati u smiraju dana i noci :Smile: ! Pregrmila sam i puno gorih stvari,tak da cu i ovo,samo da napokon bude nesto dobro i pozitivno! Imam onaj osjecaj da bi to napokon moglo biti TO! Javim sutra kak je proslo... Cure,pozzz...
Sanjalice... :Wink:

----------


## Mary123

Mi dobili novi termin...srpanj ove godine....Treća sreća......Nadamo se.... :Very Happy:

----------


## bernica

Sutra po lijekove,opet. Nadam se da ih ovaj put i dobivam. I da bumo i mi skoro presli u pikalice  :Wink:  . Ako neko ide sutra oko pol 10 prema petrovoj nek se javi za kavicu.

----------


## žužy

*barkica*,javi kak je prošlo danas na punkciji!
*bernica*, :fige:  da dobiješ pikice!

----------


## bernica

Evo mene doma. Dobila puregon i cetrotide...8 dan ciklusa uzv, pa bumo vidli dalje. I da...prvi dan vađenje krvi za zeleno svjetlo  :Smile:  . Nisu mi baš previše objasnili davanje tih injekcija ali otprilike kužim,a ispitat ću ih detaljno kad idem na vađenje krvi. To bude otprilike krajem drugog tj. Eto...bliži se :Very Happy:  . Još nisam baš svjesna kaj se događa. Trenutno se najviše veselim godišnjem od drugog vikenda   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Super! :Very Happy:  si dobila i štopericu sad? :Grin:

----------


## bernica

> Super! si dobila i štopericu sad?


Nisam. To ću valjda nakon uzv dobiti. 
Hvala svima na podršci, svima puno  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tina29

*bernica* super draga,neka bude dobitno,držim  :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

Bernice super, neka bude dobitni !
 Ja sam bila u Petrovoj danas oko 10,15.

Ja pametna se sinoć sjetila da nisam digla uputnicu kod ginića, al primili me pa ću im donijeti.
Novi postupak u rujnu.

----------


## barkica

Evo i mene! Od nekoliko mjehurica dobili smo 2 stanice. Sad cekamo...,

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Barkica* i *Bernica* - sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## libicaa

jutro curke.. meni danas 8 dan decapeptyla i 4 dan Gonala ( stim da od danas uzimam po 2 Gonala a do sada 3)... prvi dan Gonala sam osjećala priličan pristisak dole, i evo danas opet... Kako je vama bilo?
M skroz stala na 3DC... 
Inače se ok osjećam, tu i tamo me neka mučnina i slabost uhvati, ali to prepisujem i vremenskim prilikama...
U ned. mi je prvi uzv... baš me zanima jel se kaj razvilo ...

----------


## žužy

*barkica*,bravo za mrvice!Javi kak se razvijaju  :fige: !
*libicaa*,dobro je,nek jajnici rade..nadam se da ciste nebude na vidjelu u nedjelju i da se folikuliči stvaraju  :Klap: !
Ja te pratim za tjedan dana..eto,nismo se poklopile.

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima!
danas sam bila na uzv i moram još dobiti 3 dana injekcije i onda u subotu imam opet uzv i vađenje krvi?? kaj je moguće da se vadi krv u subotu??

----------


## snupi

da zakaj ne' Drago mi je da ste krenule i napredujete!

----------


## bubekica

*drage suborke i suborci, pridruzite nam se na KAVICI*

----------


## pilek

beta 883 12 dan nakon transfera 2 blastociste... :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Super beta *pilek*,čestitam od srca!

----------


## bubaba

Pilek čestitam na divnoj beti...
Bernice ti ideš odmah 1 dc vaditi krv? meni su rekli 2 dc. ...inače imamo isti protokol...Ja sam trebala dobiti mengu jučer..i sad je još nema...

Cure, ako mi 2 dan ciklusa bude u subotu a tada trebam vaditi krv, sestra irena mi je rekla da je onda treba nazvati i da će mi ona ostaviti uputnicu na stolu za subotu...sad je jedini problem što sam ja i danas zvala i nitko se ne javlja..što ako ih ni sutra ne dobijem a menga stigne....
na koji broj vi zovete?

----------


## pilek

broj od sestre Irene ona ti je izmedu 2 i 3 tam sigurno 4604-763

----------


## žužy

Bubaba,meni je sestra Irena rekla da ju zovem oko podneva,budi uporna pa zovi svaki čas.

----------


## bernica

Krivo sam napisala. Drugi dan ujutro vadim krv,i odma se navečer počinjem pikati ako bude sve ok. Meni bi trebalo to taman za vikend doći ako bude po rasporedu. Ali nikad se nezna. Nadam se da bude do idućeg petka ipak došla. Zovi sutra stalno,kadtad ti se bude neko javil. Sretno i vidimo se u uto  na kavici  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

Drage moje , sretan vam 8. mart!

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

hvala draga *Kismet*(valjda onda volis i Mizare) :Smile: !

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima!!
sretan dan žena..
imam jedno glupo pitanje..  :Smile: 
jer ima neko doba dana kada te naruče za postupak ili to ovisi o nečemu..?
i kad se dobije štoperica?

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče !

Sretan vam Dan žena !

Ftičice ako misliš na punkciju , ide se ujutro u 8, a štoperica naveče 21-22 h.

Mi novi postupak u 9 mj.

----------


## barkica

Evo mene:danas vratili 1 embrij. Nije bilo srece za vise,ali neka je jedan,ali vrijedan! Za dva tjedna cemo vidjeti sto dalje(ako ne procurim u meduvremenu) Nadamo se uspjehu i da je napokon sreca i na nasoj strani!

----------


## Mary123

> Evo mene:danas vratili 1 embrij. Nije bilo srece za vise,ali neka je jedan,ali vrijedan! Za dva tjedna cemo vidjeti sto dalje(ako ne procurim u meduvremenu) Nadamo se uspjehu i da je napokon sreca i na nasoj strani!


Sretno i za veliku betu za dva tjedna..........

----------


## Mary123

> Veče !
> 
> Sretan vam Dan žena !
> 
> Ftičice ako misliš na punkciju , ide se ujutro u 8, a štoperica naveče 21-22 h.
> 
> Mi novi postupak u 9 mj.


Nisu te nikako mogli ubaciti u srpanj???

----------


## tina29

*barkica* držim  :fige: ,sretno~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## madona

Bok drage forumašice, ime mi je Madona i priključila sam vam se na forumu. Ja sam vam već prošla 4 ivf i dvije trudnoće koje su neslavno završile prva u 12 tjednu druga u 22 tjednu. Beba mi je umrla ali ja se ne predajem pred 10 dana imala sam laparoskopiju a sad čekam laparatomiju jer imam priraslice po cijeloj trbušnoj šupljini. Moram to riješiti ako hoću imati bebu, pa vas molim ako itko nešto zna o tome jer koliko god bila jaka toliko me je i strah. Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odg.

----------


## madona

Sretno svima od srca dragebuduće mame  :Smile:

----------


## wanna be mommy

Da javim I ovdje, jutros popisan -.
Idemo dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*wbm* da i tu  :Love: 
ali bitan je tvoj stav,svaka čast,bit če to sigurno to uskoro!!! :Smile:

----------


## barkica

Tina,hvala!
Wbm-samo bez odustajanja-ima nade za sve nas!

----------


## barkica

Oprostite,hvala svim curama na dobrim zeljama! Malo sam bila uspavana,nisam vas sve pohvatala :Smile: 
Drage moje,nek nam ovo sus-muc vrijeme donese srecu :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*barkica*,bravo za jedan ali vrijedan!Neka bude prava beta za dva tjedna  :fige: !
*wbm* draga,pusa velika!
*madona*,dobro nam došla,i što krače se zadržala ovdje  :Love: .Žao mi je zbog svega što si prošla,neznam ništa o tome što te čeka ali držim fige da sve prođe u redu i da uskoro i ti budeš trudnica sa sretnim završetkom i svojom mrvicom u naručju!
*MAMI 2*, :pivo:  za plodnu jesen,a do onda laganini i uživaj s dragim!
Eto dočekala i ja svoj postupak...danas 3. dan na puregonima,u petak prva fm  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Mary123

> *barkica*,bravo za jedan ali vrijedan!Neka bude prava beta za dva tjedna !
> *wbm* draga,pusa velika!
> *madona*,dobro nam došla,i što krače se zadržala ovdje .Žao mi je zbog svega što si prošla,neznam ništa o tome što te čeka ali držim fige da sve prođe u redu i da uskoro i ti budeš trudnica sa sretnim završetkom i svojom mrvicom u naručju!
> *MAMI 2*, za plodnu jesen,a do onda laganini i uživaj s dragim!
> Eto dočekala i ja svoj postupak...danas 3. dan na puregonima,u petak prva fm .


 :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

hej draage moje cure, sretno svima koje su u necemu  nisam bas u toku!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Nisu te nikako mogli ubaciti u srpanj???


Mary mogla sam i srpanj, al smo se odlučili za rujan. 
Dvoumili smo se , al na kraju , ja imam dvije curke i odluka je pala da ćemo pričekati jesen, da ljeto uživamo s njima i ako bude sve ok, da odemo na more i guštamo, a onda u nove pobjede. Do tada kućna radinost, a dva mjeseca će brzio proći.

----------


## barkica

Mary123,na temi Sta da radim imas moje pitanje,ak mozes da malo pomognes. Moze i na pp,ili ovdje ili na onoj temi. Bila bih zahvalna :Smile: ,jer me vec par dana pere nervoza i plac i jad :Sad: 
Hvala ......

----------


## bili

Pilek  :Heart:  Svim ostalim trudilicama puno puno pusa  :Smile:  Sretna sam kad vas čitam i vidim puno dobrih vijesti i pozitivnih stavova a to je ono najbitnije!

----------


## libicaa

Cure.. ja još danas i sutra pikanje, u čet. štoperica i u subotu aspiracija.... folikuli lijepo rastu, ima ih (samo) 6, ali su svi podjednake veličine.. nadam se da će biti sve ok ....

----------


## pilek

Libica sretno  :Smile:  misli pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

libi   sretno super! A koji je to dan za trnasfer peti ili treci?

----------


## bubaba

Libice, sretno ti...

Evo ja sam danas 5 dan ciklusa...sutra mi je prvi ultrazvuk...S obzirom da nisam iz Zagreba već sam sada doselila ahahha. Što vi cure mislite kad bi mi mogla biti punkcija?

----------


## tina29

libicaa,barkica,mary,mami,madona,bili i sve ostale koja sam izostavila ali ne namjerno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i sretno, :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

> Libice, sretno ti...
> 
> Evo ja sam danas 5 dan ciklusa...sutra mi je prvi ultrazvuk...S obzirom da nisam iz Zagreba već sam sada doselila ahahha. Što vi cure mislite kad bi mi mogla biti punkcija?


Ej,brža si od mene za jedan dan  :Wink:  Sretno sutra,kak to da ti je uzv već 6. dc?
A punkcija..ovisi kak ti se budu folikuli razvijali,rasli  :Smile: .

----------


## snupi

žužy napredujes?

----------


## žužy

A trudim se... :Laughing:

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima, sinoć štoperica, sutra insem..
cijelio područje abdomena mi je jako napeto danas.. jel to normalno?? valjda je??
malo me hvata panika od sutra..

----------


## madona

Hvala ti žužy na lijepim željama iskreno se nadam da će sve dobro proći. Ako netko ima iskustva sa laparotomijom neka mi se javi. A svima želim puno sreće i uspjeha u svim postupcima!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

Hej žuži znači blizu smo...ne znam zašto mi je već rekao da dođem 6 dan....javit ću što je bilo ...kissyyyyy

----------


## žužy

> Hej žuži znači blizu smo...ne znam zašto mi je već rekao da dođem 6 dan....javit ću što je bilo ...kissyyyyy


I,kak je prošlo? 
inače,i meni je danas 6.dc,krivi izračun  :Laughing: ,tak da se možda vidimo..
*ftičica*,kak je prošla isemin.?

----------


## snupi

madona koj dr ti vodi postupak?

----------


## madona

Profesor Hrvoje Vrčić

----------


## madona

Zadovoljna sam ja sa dr on je super ali eto zadesila me takva sudbina. A tko tebi snupi vodi postupak?

----------


## sven&iva

[B]madona[B]
U 1/2013 sam bila na laparoskopiji gdje mi je nađeno puno priraslica i lijevi jajovod je bio na "krivom" mjestu te mi je preporučena laparotomija.
Na laparotomiju sam pristala iz tog razloga jer mi je doktor rekao da ne garantira uspješan postupak!
2/2013 napravljena laparotomija i mikrokorekcija jajovoda,znaci svi nalazi kao i za lap!
oporavak je puno duži nekih 20 dana (bar kod mene),rez mi je nekih 20 cm,dobro sam podnjela operaciju (usudim se reci nista prestrasno)
doma sam isla nakon vađenja konaca i ponovnog propuhivanja jajovoda,cca 8 dana
jela nisam nista što napuhuje crijeva,menstruaciju sam dobila u predviđeno vrijeme (kod mene 30 dc)
ako sam sta izostavila samo pitaj :Smile:  
soryy na dugom postu :Smile:

----------


## madona

Hvala ti sven&iva na odg ja sam sve nalaze izvadila ponovno ali moram čekati da se ginekolog i kirurg sa Rebra dogovore za termin jer mi je rečeno da su priraslice puuuuuno toga zahvatile. Nadam se da će sve dobro proć. Sve to radim da bi imala svog malog anđela!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Znači u subotu mi je punkcija  :Very Happy:  ... jel ide netko?

Trebao bi biti dežuran dr. Vrčić, jel bio netko kod njega na punkciji? Kakav je?

----------


## madona

Vrčić je moj dr koji mi vodi cijeli postupak a aspiraciju mi je uvijek radio on i jako je dobar barem meni a najviše šta je iskren

----------


## libicaa

ja bila kod nejga u ned. na uzv i činio mi se baš ok.. ajde super.. jedva čekam punkciju, već me sve dole jako stišće...

----------


## madona

Puno sreće ti želim od srca da bude sve  kako treba i da uspije postupak!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

libek sretno u subotu! Madona koji je problem sa tobom?

----------


## pilek

Draga Madona,
ja sam dosla u Petrovu sva luda i zbunjena i svi su mi bili ludi,a na kraju sam ocito ja bila luda. I nakon svega kaj sam tamo prosla a to je za razliku od nekih cura i jako malo ja sam zadovoljna jer tolikog strpljenja od sestra nisam nigdje dozivjela posebice od sestre Irene,doktor Vrcic je profesionalac i vjerovatno ce napravitio sto je najbolje....
želim ti da što prije postaneš trudilica  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Cureeee ja sam dobila proljev  :Sad:  i inače od uzimanja lijekova imam puno više stolica dnevno, ali sad je baš užas. Jel imao netko? Ne znam dal mi je od lijekova ili osam pokupila neku virozu?
Jel imao netko sličan problem?

----------


## madona

On je veliki profesionalac to znam jako doro, i ne sumljam u njega samo me malo stah ali proći će uskoro. Znam da si bila zbunjena kad si 1. put došla u Petrovu ali oni su svi jako dobri i ljubazni a tako jako puno posla imaju, sestra Irena je prekrasna osoba. Hvala ti na lijepim željama :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Ma da meni nista nije bilo jasno i bila sam totalno izgubljena no sad sam se ispraksirala  :Smile:  ja sam kos docentice Šprem i bas mi drago da sam kod nje završila...
 sretno  :Smile:

----------


## madona

> libek sretno u subotu! Madona koji je problem sa tobom?


Suprug ima samo 30% pokretnih, a kod mene priraslice koje su zahvatile cijelu trbušnu šupljinu sa svim orga, 4 puta ivf od kojih 1 uspješan ali ab.12tj,spontano ostala trudna i u 22 tj prijevreme porod, beba umrla :Crying or Very sad:  tad su mislili da je razlog bakterija E coli.Liječenje bakterije i ponovno u post, koji je prekinut i nađen proširen jajovod dog. lap. na kojoj su otkrili priralice i sad čekam laparotomiju. Ali ja se ne predajem

----------


## pilek

Ni nemoj se predati.... ima načina da se sve sredi...

----------


## madona

> Ni nemoj se predati.... ima načina da se sve sredi...



Neću se predati dok u rukama ne budem držala svoje  najmilije.

----------


## madona

Bok žužy kako si?

----------


## žužy

*madona*, :Love: 
*libicaa*, :fige:  nek u subotu sve prođe sa što manje bolova i s puno js.
Di nam je bubaba...

----------


## žužy

> Bok žužy kako si?


A dobro sam..vibram sama sebi za sutra  :Laughing: ,samo da sam nekak zreagirala na te puregone..

----------


## madona

Sve će biti u redu ne brini samo hrabro

----------


## žužy

Ma znam...ima i gorih stvari  :Love:

----------


## libicaa

Hvala curke.. malo me frka, ali isto tako jedva čekam jel me već sve dole boli... 
Znači nema nikoga sutra u Petrovoj?

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima!
di se vadi bhcg? petrova ili moram na rebro??
hvala!!  :Smile:

----------


## madona

> bok svima!
> di se vadi bhcg? petrova ili moram na rebro??
> hvala!!


 možeš vaditi u Petrovoj ali pitaj za svaki slučaj. Nazovi sestru Irenu reći će ti sigurno. Pozdrav i sretno :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*Ftičica*,kak je prošlo,kad vadiš betu?
Evo moja prva fm prošla,nije bilo mog doktora,prof. Vrčić je zbrojil 9 folikula a endić je 7 mm.Ja zadovoljna!U nedjelju opet.

----------


## snupi

bravo Žužy kolika je stimulacija bila?

----------


## žužy

> bravo Žužy kolika je stimulacija bila?


2.,3. i 4. dc po 300 jedinica a 5.,6.,7. i evo danas 8. te još sutra po 200 jedinica puregona.Dalje bumo vidli..a za desert ovitrele. :Smile:

----------


## snupi

super vidjela sam stanje dobro su sve tempirali i dobar lijek si  dobila, da dobijes stanje kao nasa Pilek, napokon da je malo i petrovkama krenulo!

----------


## žužy

Ma sad dok se sve zaredamo... :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*žužy*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepa i plodna jajca!

----------


## libicaa

Eto i mene... Punkcija super prosla, droga je zakon, nis nisam osjetila... Dobili 6 js... Sad je nadam se tulum u labu  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

bravo, sad festa u labu!!

----------


## libicaa

Zvala jutros, kaze biolog da se lijepo razvijaju, da zovem sutra pa cemo vidjeti kad ce biti ET  :Smile:            Sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina29

*libicaa*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za odličan tulum u labu!

----------


## žužy

*libicaa*,nek se nastave lijepo razvijati  :Very Happy: 
Mi danas bili na 2. fm,lijepo su narasli,navečer u 21 h štoperica i u utorak aspiracija! :Very Happy:

----------


## bernica

Evo da se i ja malo javim. Konačno procurila sa 2 dana zakašnjenja. Sutra na vađenje krvi i nadam se zelenom svjetlu i statusu pikalice. Još nisam svjesna da je počelo. Ovaj vikend m imao rođendan pa slavili cijeli vikend,bila na poslovnom putu prošli tj i sve odradila. Sad GO i pikanje. Svim curama sretno i puno vibrica za sve...... Novopečenim trudnicama čestitke i što mirniju trudnoću,a svima ostalima da što prije dodju u tu fazu.

----------


## libicaa

evo da se i tu javim... lijepo napredujemo, transfer u četvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Sretno svima... Puno vibrica za što god vam treba.....Kissy

----------


## bubaba

žuži srećice evo me..nisam se imala od kud javiti..nešto mi nije bilo ok s internetom...ja sam isto jučer dobila štopericu i sutra mi je aspiracija..znači idemo zajedno hihihi....kako se osjećaš ? jesi bila u petrovoj sinoć ili? ja sam bila jučer u jutro i opet navečer na štoperici...mozda smo se i vidile...

----------


## Loly

Sretno cure sutra na punkciji  :Love: 
*Bubaba*  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

> žuži srećice evo me..nisam se imala od kud javiti..nešto mi nije bilo ok s internetom...ja sam isto jučer dobila štopericu i sutra mi je aspiracija..znači idemo zajedno hihihi....kako se osjećaš ? jesi bila u petrovoj sinoć ili? ja sam bila jučer u jutro i opet navečer na štoperici...mozda smo se i vidile...


Vjerojatno i jesmo,ja sam išla treča unutra,nakon one dvije cure u prirodnom ciklusu.A sjetila sam te se,kak ti ide...al eto,ipak nam se poklopilo.Dakle,sutra se vidimo. :Very Happy: 
Mene je dr poslal vaditi progesteron i rekel navečer štoperica (sama sam si ju dala),ali su mi tek u 3 to i potvrdili dok sam zvala za nalaz.
Kak se osječam...napuhnuto,i danas več dosta bolno dolje,a cice posebno.Jako me bole,nemrem ni grudnjaka nositi.
Kak je tebi?

----------


## mimi81

Bubaba  žužy *sretno!*

----------


## bubaba

> Sretno cure sutra na punkciji 
> *Bubaba*


Loly srećice moja :Heart:  vidimo se kad se vratim kući ..hvala ti

----------


## bubaba

> Vjerojatno i jesmo,ja sam išla treča unutra,nakon one dvije cure u prirodnom ciklusu.A sjetila sam te se,kak ti ide...al eto,ipak nam se poklopilo.Dakle,sutra se vidimo.
> Mene je dr poslal vaditi progesteron i rekel navečer štoperica (sama sam si ju dala),ali su mi tek u 3 to i potvrdili dok sam zvala za nalaz.
> Kak se osječam...napuhnuto,i danas več dosta bolno dolje,a cice posebno.Jako me bole,nemrem ni grudnjaka nositi.
> Kak je tebi?


Ahahha znam tko si..ja sam ušla iza tebe..a i kod sestre irene sam stala iza tebe ..i krv sam nosila u lab iza tebe...I ja sam zvala u tri..Ja sam išla u petrovu navečer jer nisam imala štopericu. 
Mene isto sve boli...jako sam napuhana, cice me bole još od jučer...vidimo se sutra...sretno...
p.s ja sam ti crnokosa, imam šiške..sutra ću biti u trenirki i tenisicama sive boje..see youuu

----------


## bubaba

Mimmi hvala ti.... :Smile:

----------


## tina29

*bubaba*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!

----------


## snupi

cure  sretno sutra!

----------


## barkica

Jutro! Evo javljam:betu nismo docekali,pojavila se vjestica.... Drugo nisam ni ocekivala nakon svih zavrzlama koje su se izdogadale! Drage moje,koje krecete u postupak,koje ste vec h njemu,koje cekate betu,imare buse i cuvate trudnoce:zelim vam svu srecu svijeta da sve dodete uspjesno do kraja!!! Moj put za sada je gotov,mozda jednom,za koju godinu probamo,za sada je to posljednja stanica.... Sretno,hrabre zene!!!

----------


## snupi

a k... bas sam mislila da budemo imali jos jednu Petrovku sa pozitivnom betom!

----------


## bernica

Ja za sat vremena postajem pikalica pa da se pohvalim  :Wink:

----------


## madona

Želim ti sve najbolje i da postupak uspije od srca

----------


## bernica

> Želim ti sve najbolje i da postupak uspije od srca


hvala  :Heart:  :Heart:  , evo,piknula me med sestra u trbuh...nije baš najugodnije,ali ajde...preživi se...hvala svima na podršci... :Love:

----------


## madona

> hvala  , evo,piknula me med sestra u trbuh...nije baš najugodnije,ali ajde...preživi se...hvala svima na podršci...


Nema na čemu draga samo naprijed i misli pozitivno

----------


## Ftičica

Bok svima,
na inesm je bilo ok, ali nije bio moj doktor, pa sam bila malo razočarana..
3 folikula su bila, malo sam ležala posle i to je to..
naručila sam se sa BHCG na rebro, 27.03., pa bumo vidli..
sad koristim UTRIĆE - i tek sam sad povezala kaj je to kaj pišete, odnosno tek sam sad skužila kaj su utriči!!  :Smile: 
inače, bilo mi je zlo od klomifena, nisam uopće napuhnuta, neg sam smršavila 2 kg i sad me samo jako bole cice i puna, ali puna sam prištića po licu - a njih nikad u životu nisam imala.. sad sam na 9 dana do dana D, ali sva sam nekak simptomična ko i inače kad moram dobit..
e, kak se dugo čekaju nazalzi BHCGa??
jer to bude gotovo isti dan..
i sad, ok, pozitivna sam, ali imam jedno pitanje.. s obzirom kak mi tijelo reagira, malo sam skeptična.. ak niš ne bude, kad se opet ide..?
sretno svima!!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

ftiči toje jako puno za inseminaciju toliko sam ja imala pod punom stimulacijom!

----------


## Ftičica

pa kad su me nafilali hormonima  :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

> *bubaba*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!


Tina i snupi hvala Vam..
Barkice žao mi je  :Love:  :Love: 

Ja sam danas bila na punkciji, upoznala sam našu žužy i divna je cura...
Dakle, punkcija me je jako bolila, ali sad sam već kao nova..dobili smo 6 jajnih stanica i sada čekamo jutro da vidimo što se događa u labosu...

----------


## snupi

bubaba kaj nisi dobila nista protiv bolova?

----------


## bubaba

> bubaba kaj nisi dobila nista protiv bolova?


Dobila sam, ali me je strašno bolilo...isto tako je bilo i sa žužy...nemam pojma, tek sam u liftu kad smo pošli prema dolje postala omamljena...

Jutros sam zvala i rekli su mi da je za sad sve ok i da nazovem i sutra...

----------


## žužy

*barkica*,jako mi je žao... :Sad: 
*ftičica*,neka je sa srečom  :Love: ,a nalaz bete bude uglavnom isti dan.
Je,slaba im je ta drogica bila ovaj put...a recesija je,il smo postale otpornije  :Rolling Eyes: 
Uglavnom,zvala sam danas i rečeno mi je da je za sad sve u redu i da nazovem opet sutra da čujem za dalje.
*bubo* naša,sretno od srca  :fige:

----------


## snupi

Barkice  bude bolje drugi put, nemoj odustati! *Ftičici, buba i žužy*. mislit cu na vas!* Bernica* bravo za pikanje. Meni je danas tak lose tlak mi je pao valjda na 65 i lelujam!

----------


## Mary123

Curke nisam u toku pa šaljem puno vibrica svima.....Curke moje za veliki tulum u labu i da budu blastociste i smrzlić koji......Sretnoooooo :Very Happy: 
Snupi i mene tlak ovih dana zeza...moj je 100/60....

----------


## bubaba

Drage moje, jutros sam zvala lab. i rekli su mi da sutra ujutro dovedem muza zbog potpisa za zamrzavanje..jer neće biti transfera.... :Crying or Very sad:   visok mi je progesteron..valjda, koji sam vadila u nedjelju dan prije punkcije...jeli ikom tako bilo ?

----------


## snupi

Dobro barem su reagirali a koliki ti je?

----------


## bubaba

> Dobro barem su reagirali a koliki ti je?


Mislim da mi je u nedjelju bio 4,9..nisam sigurna..sutra će mi dr. sve reći

----------


## madona

> Drage moje, jutros sam zvala lab. i rekli su mi da sutra ujutro dovedem muza zbog potpisa za zamrzavanje..jer neće biti transfera....  visok mi je progesteron..valjda, koji sam vadila u nedjelju dan prije punkcije...jeli ikom tako bilo ?


Draga ne gubi nadu glavno da će barem ići na smrzavanje pa ne gubiš ništa, nije ništa propalo. Neka sve dobro prođe. Pusa

----------


## žužy

*bubaba*, :Love: 
Meni je rečeno da dođem sutra u 8,samo to.Škrti su na riječima prek telefona.

----------


## Mary123

> *bubaba*,
> Meni je rečeno da dođem sutra u 8,samo to.Škrti su na riječima prek telefona.


Sretnoooooo sutra....i čekamo zajedno s tobom veliku betu za 2 tjedna.....
Ma jako su škrti preko telefona.... :Laughing:

----------


## madona

> *bubaba*,
> Meni je rečeno da dođem sutra u 8,samo to.Škrti su na riječima prek telefona.


Vjerovatnoje sve u redu ne brini se i pokušaj ostati smirena i SRETNO SUTRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TrudyC

> naručila sam se sa BHCG na rebro, 27.03., pa bumo vidli..


Ftičica i svi ostali - Beta se bez naručivanja vadi u labosu u Petrovoj (ona kučica u dvorištu iza glavne zgrade)
Samo dođeš kad ti treba s uputnicom i isti dan su nalazi  :Yes: 

To vrijedi čak i za one koji nisu pacijenti iz Petrove. Samo je potrebna uputnica!

----------


## bubaba

> Draga ne gubi nadu glavno da će barem ići na smrzavanje pa ne gubiš ništa, nije ništa propalo. Neka sve dobro prođe. Pusa


Hvala ti draga, evo danas sam išla u Petrovu, tri su mi zamrznuli i trebam se javiti u 5 mjesecu, 7 dc za uzv pa ćemo ići u prirodnom...

----------


## madona

> Hvala ti draga, evo danas sam išla u Petrovu, tri su mi zamrznuli i trebam se javiti u 5 mjesecu, 7 dc za uzv pa ćemo ići u prirodnom...


Jesam li ti rekla da nisi ništa izgubila, 5 mj je tu nije daleko a tvoje bebice te čekaju. Samo budi hrabra i smirena.

----------


## snupi

buba pa to je ok vijest!

----------


## Ftičica

> Ftičica i svi ostali - Beta se bez naručivanja vadi u labosu u Petrovoj (ona kučica u dvorištu iza glavne zgrade)
> Samo dođeš kad ti treba s uputnicom i isti dan su nalazi 
> 
> To vrijedi čak i za one koji nisu pacijenti iz Petrove. Samo je potrebna uputnica!


i kaj, samo dođem tam iza, metnem uputnicu i to je to??
onda super  :Smile: 
samo, iznorela bum do srede.. i imam sve simptome ko da bum dobila i to me izluđuje!!

----------


## snupi

drž se f*tiči*,*madona* mozda postoji mogucnost da se vidimo u 5 mjesecu!

----------


## žužy

Cure moje evo da javim,od mojih 7 stanica,4 se oplodilo.Jednu su eliminirali jer je bila deformirana i ostale su tri.Tako da...čuvam dvije mrvice,ostala je jedna tu su zamrznuli.Ja sam prezadovoljna  :Very Happy: 
Bubaba,lipa moja šaljem big kiss!

----------


## tina29

*žužy* predivno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba i nazad da se mrvice čvrsto prime i da za dva tjedna skačemo od sreče!
htjela sam te tražiti danas u petrovoj ali bila je gužva i dugo sam čekala na red tak da na kraju kad sam bila gotova ti si vjerojatno več bila otišla!

----------


## žužy

Joj bila je bome gužva..da si mi bar poslala jučer poruku.Bila sam tam do negdi posle 12,oteglilo se.
Bravo za tvoju bebušku,nek samo raste <3

----------


## ljubilica

*žužy*  :Very Happy:  odlično!!!!!!!
*tina29*  :Heart:  za tvoje kuckajuće zlato
*bubaba* brzo će svibanj  :Love:  nije ništa propalo, samo se malo prolongiralo

----------


## madona

> Cure moje evo da javim,od mojih 7 stanica,4 se oplodilo.Jednu su eliminirali jer je bila deformirana i ostale su tri.Tako da...čuvam dvije mrvice,ostala je jedna tu su zamrznuli.Ja sam prezadovoljna 
> Bubaba,lipa moja šaljem big kiss!


Odlično draga sada samo smireno i hrabro do 14 dana, do bete za koju držim fige da bude pozitivna. Šaljem ti puno  :Heart:  za tvoje male mrvice!!!!!

----------


## madona

> drž se f*tiči*,*madona* mozda postoji mogucnost da se vidimo u 5 mjesecu!


Bilo bi mi jako drago da se vidimo.  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Evo mene 6.ti dan ciklusa,5 pikanja odrađeno....još sutra puregon i cetrotide i u pon na uzv da vidimo kaj smo napravili. Nadam se da je to to od pikanja...puregoni me peku,cetrotide i nisu tak opake. Od nuspojava kronični umor...drugo ništ posebno. Ali nema veze...sve za viši cilj  :Smile: 
Svima puno sreće....ako ko ide u pon ujutro u petrovu ,javite se za kavicu....

----------


## Mary123

> Evo mene 6.ti dan ciklusa,5 pikanja odrađeno....još sutra puregon i cetrotide i u pon na uzv da vidimo kaj smo napravili. Nadam se da je to to od pikanja...puregoni me peku,cetrotide i nisu tak opake. Od nuspojava kronični umor...drugo ništ posebno. Ali nema veze...sve za viši cilj 
> Svima puno sreće....ako ko ide u pon ujutro u petrovu ,javite se za kavicu....


Bravoooooo....mene je peklo od cetrotida...bilo crveno i svrbilo nekih 15 min...rekli da je to normalno....Ali svejedno napomeni...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe folikule

----------


## bubaba

Madona, Snupi, Ljubilica :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Žužy srećo moja i ja tebi šaljem veliku pusu i držim fige za velikuuuu betu...
Bernice..sretno ...i mene je malo peklo kad sam se pikala..ali svega par minuta.

----------


## snupi

hej curetki moji ,bubaba hvala za srceko , ja zivkam za svoje nalaze. Aaj mi recite koliko mi mogu biti stari Cb brisevi da me uzmu u  postupak- zaboravila sam?

----------


## bubaba

> hej curetki moji ,bubaba hvala za srceko , ja zivkam za svoje nalaze. Aaj mi recite koliko mi mogu biti stari Cb brisevi da me uzmu u  postupak- zaboravila sam?


Mislim da godinu dana...ja sam ih prije ovog postupka ponovila jer su mi taman napunili  godinu dana.

----------


## snupi

Hvala ti .dobro onda jer mi je vec dosta da stalno  cackaju po meni!

----------


## bernica

Odštampala hrpu teksta i nestalo. A ništ,ajmo ispočetka. Bila na uzv 8.mi dan ciklusa, lijevi jajnik se opće ne vidi,a desno ima nešto 15,15,14,13,12...ili slično...Čak me pital dal imam lijevi jajnik...dosad sam ga imala. Jedino ak sam ga zgubila na putu do petrove. Al ok,koncentrirat ćemo se na desni  :Smile:  . Ništ mi dr.R konkretno nije rekel,ni da je dobro,ni da nije...samo da uzimam puregone i cetrotide još danas i sutra i u sri opet uzv. Eto...toliko od mene,nazad na injekcije i u sri bumo možda pametniji...Pozdrav svima

----------


## Tasha1981

Priključila bih se k Vama ako me primate...
Odradila sam u trećem mjesecu i kratki protokol, sa puregonima, menopurima, cetrotidima, štopericom i svim UZV-ima. Štopericu sam primila na 11 dc a 13 dan sam išla na punkciju sa ne previše folikula (samo dva na lijevom jajniku) i kada su mi ih izvadili zaključili su da su oba cistična tako da mi je postupak u potpunosti propao i sad čekam "daleku" budućnost i sljedeći postupak totalno zbunjena što se dogodilo u ovom...

----------


## snupi

Tasha zao mi je  da si tako prošla,  tko ti je vodio postupak , kad ides ponovno u akciju?

----------


## madona

> Priključila bih se k Vama ako me primate...
> Odradila sam u trećem mjesecu i kratki protokol, sa puregonima, menopurima, cetrotidima, štopericom i svim UZV-ima. Štopericu sam primila na 11 dc a 13 dan sam išla na punkciju sa ne previše folikula (samo dva na lijevom jajniku) i kada su mi ih izvadili zaključili su da su oba cistična tako da mi je postupak u potpunosti propao i sad čekam "daleku" budućnost i sljedeći postupak totalno zbunjena što se dogodilo u ovom...


Draga, žao mi je da ti se to dogodilo ma koliko bilo sad teško nemoj odustajati skupi svu snagu i idi dalje. Tko ti je vodio postupak? Zapiši si idući termin za postupak i hrabro naprijed. Uz tebe smo  :Smile: Pozdrav

----------


## bernica

Zahuktava se priča  :Smile:  . 10ti dan ciklusa uzv,desno 17,15,14,.... i još neki...ali kao premali su ako sam dobro shvatila,endometrij dovoljno zadebljali. Morala vaditi krv opet,neka 3 hormona,bili rezultati odma u 1. Rekla sestra da opet sutra uzv i da se još pikam s puregonom i cetrotidom. Doktor mi naravno ništ nije objasnil,tak da neznam opet ništ osim da i sutra moram u zg.Ne kužim čemu panika pošto je 10ti dan ciklusa...neznam kolki bi trebali folikuli biti,ali valjda bum sutra ipak nekaj saznala. Tasha,u nove pobjede....nema predaje  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

*Tasha*,žao mi je zbog propalog postupka,želim ti da sljedeči bude uspješan i da ne čekaš dugo na njega.To je najgore,čekanje.Jesi razgovarala s doktorom o tome,kako si tako slabo reagirala na stimulaciju,hoće nešto promijeniti sljedeči put? :Love: 
*bernica*,lijepo ti rastu folikuliči,bude to dobro,zakaj misliš da je panika?Zbilja..di ti je nestal lijevi jajnik,kaj veli doktor,moguče da je malo zabačen gore,ne može ga nači uzv-om ?

----------


## Ftičica

nikaj od mene..
dobila sat vremena nakon vađenja BCHG..
i sad čekanje za dalje..
 :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*Ftičica*,k vrapcu...baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## bernica

> *Tasha*,žao mi je zbog propalog postupka,želim ti da sljedeči bude uspješan i da ne čekaš dugo na njega.To je najgore,čekanje.Jesi razgovarala s doktorom o tome,kako si tako slabo reagirala na stimulaciju,hoće nešto promijeniti sljedeči put?
> *bernica*,lijepo ti rastu folikuliči,bude to dobro,zakaj misliš da je panika?Zbilja..di ti je nestal lijevi jajnik,kaj veli doktor,moguče da je malo zabačen gore,ne može ga nači uzv-om ?


Jajnik mi je jako blizu maternice pa ga zato ne vidi.Danas ga je našel,ali je nutra samo jedan mali folikul pa se baziramo na desni jajnik. Osim doktora je bila neka mlada ili studentica ili doktorica pa je njoj sve objašnjaval pa kad sam se oblačila sam načula da je endometrij već dosta zadebljao,a folikuli su premali. Zato me poslal vaditi još ta tri hormona,ali nalaz nisam vidla pa neznam kakvo je tu stanje. Samo mi je sestra Irena rekla da dodjem opet sutra ujutro. Valjda bu sutra malo jasnije kaj dalje.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ftičica, Tasha* -  :Love: 
*
Bernica* -  :fige:

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav curke.....Danas ja častim...  :pivo:  Izvadila krv opet,uzv riješen,sad čekam zeleno svjetlo,Ovitrelle danas u 22h, sub ujutro aspiracijaaa...Eto došli i do ove faze. Ajmo dalje....Svima   :fige:  za kajgod vam treba....i fala na podršci!

----------


## Mary123

Bernica biti će sve ok......Sretno u subotu na punkciji i da prođe što bezbolnije.... :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*bernica* super, :Very Happy: ,sretno!
puse!

----------


## žužy

*bernica*,super  :pivo:  i nek punkcija prođe brzo !

----------


## snupi

bravo Berni pa to mi je venekak tak brzo proslo!

----------


## snupi

Ftiči i Tasha bude bolje drugi put!

----------


## madona

:Smile: 


> Pozdrav curke.....Danas ja častim...  Izvadila krv opet,uzv riješen,sad čekam zeleno svjetlo,Ovitrelle danas u 22h, sub ujutro aspiracijaaa...Eto došli i do ove faze. Ajmo dalje....Svima   za kajgod vam treba....i fala na podršci!



Sretno u sub. na punkciji a ja ti od srca želim SREĆU I DALJE. Da bi častila i za betu! :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

*bernica*   :fige:

----------


## ljubilica

curke, da li netko zna da li nam u petrovoj rade transfer s vaginalnim uzv??? prek trbuha sigurno ne rade
2 cure koje su bile samnom na postupku su imale vanmaterične?!?!

----------


## sanjalica82

curke, kakva su vam iskustva sa puregonom i cetrotidom?

----------


## žužy

U ovom postupku sam dobivala puregone,rezultat su 7 js od kojih su se 4 oplodile i 3 nastavile lijepo razvijati.Ja zadovoljna. :Smile: 
Z a cetrotide ti neznam..

----------


## madona

> curke, da li netko zna da li nam u petrovoj rade transfer s vaginalnim uzv??? prek trbuha sigurno ne rade
> 2 cure koje su bile samnom na postupku su imale vanmaterične?!?!


Pozdrav, meni su radili transfer sa uzv preko trbuha, to je bilo pred godinu dana tako da ne znam da li su nešto promjenili.

----------


## Tasha1981

> Tasha zao mi je  da si tako prošla,  tko ti je vodio postupak , kad ides ponovno u akciju?


Postupak mi je vodio dr. Kasum, a sad još čekam da mi se jave iz Petrove jer kako sam bila na aspir. u subotu rekli su mi da će mi se javiti za otpusno pismo...a još me nitko nije zvao, valjda su na GO! Ja se iskreno nadam da ću ubrzo u akciju jer sam na ovaj prvo put čekala 8 mjeseci...

----------


## snupi

*sanjalice* javi se bernici , ona je imala takvu terapiju! Ja dok sam bila nisu imali  nikakav uzv na transferu, foliulometrije se rade vaginalnim uzvom.

----------


## snupi

Javi se ti njima sto prije(zovi i reci im kakvo si stanje imala), da te zapisu da sto prije dođes na red!

----------


## Tasha1981

> Pozdrav curke.....Danas ja častim...  Izvadila krv opet,uzv riješen,sad čekam zeleno svjetlo,Ovitrelle danas u 22h, sub ujutro aspiracijaaa...Eto došli i do ove faze. Ajmo dalje....Svima   za kajgod vam treba....i fala na podršci!


Bernica, držim fige da ti subota bude puno zdravih folikulića!!!

Hvala Vam svima na podršci i toploj dobrodošlici, sad mi ostaje čekanje, a mislim si da i nisam otišla praznih ruku iz bolnice... dobila sam na čuvanje E. coli :Laughing: 

Neznam 100 % ali tako mi izgleda, a ovih dana ću otići to i potvrditi u lab...

----------


## snupi

jer ja sam bila na postupku u 11 mjesecu pod punom stimulacijom  i tek idem ponovno u postupak  krajem 5. mjeseca!

----------


## Tasha1981

> Javi se ti njima sto prije(zovi i reci im kakvo si stanje imala), da te zapisu da sto prije dođes na red!



To je meni išlo?? Mislila sam ih zvati u utorak ako mi se nitko ne javi...

----------


## snupi

tasha jedni  brusnice i evo ti moj recept 25 dkg korjena peršina
 25 dkg limuna s korom
 20 dkg meda
 2 dcl maslinovog ulja ,Korjen peršina oprati, pa samljeti na mašinu, a isto tako i limun. Sve ZAJEDNO izmiješati, u to staviti 20dkg meda i 2 dcl maslinovog ulja. Spremiti u čistu staklenku,Uzimati jednu veliku žlicu prije doručka, jednu prije večere, dok se sve ne potroši.

Poslije uzimanja lijeka napraviti nalaze. Ako ima još bakterija, lijek ponoviti još jednom dozom.

----------


## Tasha1981

> jer ja sam bila na postupku u 11 mjesecu pod punom stimulacijom  i tek idem ponovno u postupak  krajem 5. mjeseca!


Znači 6 mjeseci mi ne gine?

----------


## snupi

ja sam zbog nje bila u bolnici

----------


## snupi

kakvu si imala stimulaciju ovaj ciklus?

----------


## Tasha1981

Hvala puno Snupi :Naklon:  
probat ću...

----------


## Tasha1981

Dobila sam Puregone (oko 25 ampula) od 2-11 dana, menopur 3,4, i 5, cetrotide 7-10 dan!!
Ugl. još se oporavljam od uboda igala a ja sam dijabetičar i nije mi se problem pikati, ali ovo je bilo puno previše....

----------


## snupi

a ha onda si imala punu stimulaciju . onda tek za najmanje 6. mjeseci budes dobila novi termin, zato zovi sutra ili im vec  danas posalji temin da te naruce!

----------


## Tasha1981

Budem onda nazvala ujutro pa ću ih odmah  pitati za otpusno pismo!

----------


## bernica

> curke, kakva su vam iskustva sa puregonom i cetrotidom?


Jutro! Ja sam na toj terapiji,meni nije bila problematična. Puregon malo peče,cetrotide nisam ni osjetila,malo svrbi i nateknke mjesto uboda kasnije. Mene je pikala med.sestra privatno,u trbuh i ruku kako kad. Sutra mi je 13ti dan ciklusa i idem na aspiraciju pa budem znala kaj smo zapravo dobili. Od nuspojava samo umor i pospanost. Spavala svaki dan od pol 8 navečer  :Wink:  .Zasad znam da ima sigurno 5 većih folikula sa od 19 mm na niže,do sutra budu i prek 20 tak da mislim da su hormoni napravili svoje. Ja sam kod dr.R koji nije baš pričljiv pa mi zapravo ništ ne govori pa sama sebi dajem zaključke...al dobro,prelazimo stepenicu po stepenicu. Ak ti mogu kak pomoći slobodno mi pošalji poruku pp . Pikala sam se do 12tog dana ciklusa,prva 2 dana po 3 puregona,dalje po 2 i od 6.tog dana uz to po 1 cetrotid. Jučer dobila štopericu u 22 i danas dan bez igli,jeeeeee.

----------


## Ftičica

jutro svima!
jel se treba imati uputnica za konzultacije..?

----------


## žužy

Ftičica,da treba ti uputnica za konzultacije,jesi dobila termin za razgovor?
bernica,sretno danas!

----------


## Ftičica

hmm.. jel ju mogu donijeti naknadno..?
da, dobila sam..
odnosno, ne znam jel su konzultacije, ali doktor me naručio u utorak.. zvala sam i pitala jel mogu doći što prije.
a ja zaboravila da se u ponedjeljak ne dela i sad nemam uputnicu..
imam doduše jednu na kojoj piše pregled, pa ću uzeti to ili donijeti naknadno.. valjda bu ok!

----------


## žužy

Mislim da uputnica vrijedi mjesec dana,pogledaj datum pa uzmi nju,pregled i treba pisati gore.Super da su te naručili tak brzo i još k tome prek telefona!Idete sad na ivf?

----------


## Ftičica

onda super, imam uputnicu taman koju trebam  :Smile: 
zvala sam i otišla sam osobno..
sad ne znam kaj dalje.. mislim ( bar sam tak čula ) da se treba raditi tri insem prije ivf-a?
ili..

----------


## žužy

Nije pravilo,ovisi o dijagnozi pojedinog para.Nas su odmah uputili na ivf jer kao njegov s-gram je uredan,moji jajovodi prohodni,a ne dolazi do prirodne oplodnje već duže vrijeme...pa tak možemo beskonačno.
Držim ti fige da dobijete brzi termin za postupak i da uspije!
Baš me zanima za koji mj. sad upisuju..

----------


## Ftičica

ne znam.. ja sam velim ono kaj čujem.. ali da, odluka je valjda na doktoru..
mi se isto godinama mučimo, pa smo dobili prvo insem..
a mi smo oboje zmrdani, kaj se tiče nalaza..
ja se nadam da bumo brzo dobili neki termin..
za bilo kaj!  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Evo mene s punkcije. Bezbono,anestezija odradila svoje. Samo 3 js,neznam dal je to ok ili nije. Drugo mi ništ nisu rekli osim javiti se sutra. Nadam se da budu s te tri nekaj uspjeli skombinirati. Sad sam samo malo pospana,čak me još uvijek ne boli previše. Al dobro,tablete isto rade svoje. Jesu 3 js jako malo? kak ste vi ostale imale? Hvala svima na podršci....puse svima

----------


## žužy

Ne brini bernice,i jedna je dovoljna ako je prava  :Smile: 
Sad odmaraj...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar party u labu!

----------


## Mary123

*Bernice* ne brini....jedna je dovoljna,jedna ali vrijedna...za tulum u labu....
*Žužy* upisuju za 9 mj....možda se još tko ugura u 7....sretnoooo svima

----------


## bernica

Evo ja nazvala,sve 3js se dobro razvijaju i veli biolog da se još sutra čujemo,transfer u uto. Mi sretni,nadam se da se bude tak i nastavilo . Sretan Uskrs svima i nek svima ovi trenutni postupci budu dobitni!!!

----------


## bernica

Jutro! Nove informacije,zapravo ono -sve je kod vas ok- znači da imamo jednu zrelu jajnu stanicu,a ne tri kak smo jučer zaključili,al ok, bolje jedna nego nijedna. Sutra u 8h transfer. Sutra u nove pobjede  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjalica82

> Jutro! Nove informacije,zapravo ono -sve je kod vas ok- znači da imamo jednu zrelu jajnu stanicu,a ne tri kak smo jučer zaključili,al ok, bolje jedna nego nijedna. Sutra u 8h transfer. Sutra u nove pobjede


drzimo fige i za tu jednu da sve prodje dobro i da imas jos sretnih vijesti za nas

----------


## mala i/ili mali :-)

cure pitanje! 
da li su vam doktori rekli kad ste u prirodnom ivf postupku da do štoperice morate 
- mirovati, 
- ne se sexati, 
- ne voziti bicikl,
- druckati se u autu...da li to pospješuje puknuće folikula? *da li ste ikada dobili ikakav savjet za vrijeme folikulometrija i praćenja folikula ?*

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
evo mene sa svježim vijestima..
slijedeći cilus insem.
zapisana za IVF.. 10mjesec 2013.!!!

----------


## žužy

*bernica*,rekli su ti prek tel. da ipak imate jednu js?  :fige:  da se mrva čvrsto primi za svoju mamu i da nam javiš lijepe vijesti za dva tjedna!
*mala i/ili mali* ,meni u prirodnjaku nije bilo naglašeno da ne smijem nešto od toga što si napisala..ali ako te to brine,pitaj svog doktora o tome..u kojoj si fazi?
*Ftičica*,nek sljedeća insem. bude i dobitna tako da na stimulirani ne morate ni ići... :fige: 

10. mj...ajme meni :Sad:

----------


## Ftičica

nadam se da će se dogoditi čudo prije 10mjeseca..
ovaj mjesec folik., drugi malo lijekova i insem.. pa ko zna, možda bu to to  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Transfer odradjen. Sad cekamo. Nisu bili nesto pricljivi,jedan zametak,star 3 dana. To je sve kaj znam. Spermatog je opet bio jako los,pa je radjen icsi,a ja imala neki cudni ciklus,nizak estradiol i losa reakcija na stimulaciju tak da je i ta jedna oplodjena vec cudo. Sve u svemu,sad cekamo.

----------


## tina29

*bernica* držim  :fige:  i za tog jednog da se čvrsto primi!

----------


## Ftičica

imam pitanje..
kako dobijemo uputnicu za lijekove, ako se do zadnjeg trena ne zna koji lijekovi idu za ivf?
ili se to zna??
to me mučilo cijelu noć..
možda glupo pitanje, ali..

----------


## sanjalica82

ja sam prosli put bila kod dr...pregledao nalaze i dao mi protokol na kojem ti pisu ljekovi..onda ides kod sestre po njih...
inace uputnica za bolnicko ljecenje pokriva te lijekove  zato je i nosis kad imas dogovoreno kad moras dici pikice

----------


## madona

> Transfer odradjen. Sad cekamo. Nisu bili nesto pricljivi,jedan zametak,star 3 dana. To je sve kaj znam. Spermatog je opet bio jako los,pa je radjen icsi,a ja imala neki cudni ciklus,nizak estradiol i losa reakcija na stimulaciju tak da je i ta jedna oplodjena vec cudo. Sve u svemu,sad cekamo.


Draga držim  :fige:  :fige:  da sve bude dobro i da beta bude pozitivna. Šaljem ti bezbroj  :Heart:  za tvog malog  :Saint:  Pusa

----------


## snupi

za bernicu :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:

----------


## ljubilica

*bernice*  :Klap:

----------


## žužy

Bernice, :fige:  da se mala bubica čvrsto primi.

----------


## bernica

Hvala curke na potpori,super ste. Vrijeme ide jaaako sporo,al treba i to izdrzati. 2 dana krizam,idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## madona

> Hvala curke na potpori,super ste. Vrijeme ide jaaako sporo,al treba i to izdrzati. 2 dana krizam,idemo dalje


Sve ćeš ti to izržati draga moja, iako nisam u postupku jer čekam laparatomiju u mislima sam s tobom. Šaljem ti bezbroj  :Heart:  za tvou malu mrvicu i za tebe!!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

moadona kod koga ides na laparo i kad ides da mislimo na tebe?

----------


## madona

> moadona kod koga ides na laparo i kad ides da mislimo na tebe?


Kod profesora Vrčića i dogovaraju kirurga sa Rebra, a kad idem ne znam još čekam da me pozovu kad organiziraju operaciju. Svaki dan iščekujem njihov poziv. Nadam se da će biti uskoro.

----------


## madona

> moadona kod koga ides na laparo i kad ides da mislimo na tebe?


Kod prof. Vrčića i dogovara se kirurg sa Rebra, a kad idem ne znam čekam da se oni dogovore i jave mi kad da dođem. Nadam se uskoro.

----------


## madona

> moadona kod koga ides na laparo i kad ides da mislimo na tebe?


Kod prof. Vrčića ali mora biti i kirurg sa Rebra tako da još ne znam kad idem čekam da se oni organiziraju i da mi jave.

----------


## snupi

želim ti da to rješiš što prije i da sve prođe u najboljem redu!

----------


## madona

> želim ti da to rješiš što prije i da sve prođe u najboljem redu!


Hvala ti draga nadam se da će sve dobro proć.

----------


## žužy

Evo da javim,danas beta 14dnt je 76,4.Nije pala kak smo svi očekivali već je narasla i sad slijedi mirovanje,nastavak terapije i ponavljanje bete u srijedu...jooooj :Confused:

----------


## snupi

bravo žužy ali ovo je igranje živaca, držimo ti fige za dalje i da bude sve super!

----------


## madona

> Evo da javim,danas beta 14dnt je 76,4.Nije pala kak smo svi očekivali već je narasla i sad slijedi mirovanje,nastavak terapije i ponavljanje bete u srijedu...jooooj


Bravo rast će i dalje ne brini, samo miruj i pokušaj se maksimalno smiriti. Držim ti fige i mislim na tebe.

----------


## bernica

Zuzy,mislimo na tebe. Al bas imam neki dobar osjecaj od prije jos a on me rijetko prevari. Samo nam se drzi. Meni danas 6ti dan od transfera. Dosad nisam imala nikakve znakove nicega. Malo prije tupa bol nisko dole,pojavi se pa prestane. Nadam se da je to neki dobar znak. Necu se previse zamarat simptomima,al tek sad od punkcije osjecam ko da se nekaj zbiva unutra. Dosad bas nist. Cestitam svim pozitivnim betama a svima ostalima da sto prije skupa s menom dodjemo do tih brojkica...drzite se

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta i dalje fino raste i ti postaneš mama žive i zdrave bebice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## keti10

Bok cure! Jel ima koja da je u stimuliranom ovaj mjesec?

----------


## Tinica

Drage cure/žene jel koja od Vas bila možda u situaciji da treba ići na Mpo a pojavio joj se polip na maternici?
Dali se može dogoditi da prođe sam od sebe?

----------


## žužy

Fala vam cure,lakše idu dani uz vas  :Love:  :Love: 
*Tinica*,žao mi je al neznam ništa o tome..meni su doktori ignorirali miom,e sad neznam kaj je na stvari kad je polip u pitanju.Kaj ti je rekao doktor u vezi toga?

----------


## bernica

> Drage cure/žene jel koja od Vas bila možda u situaciji da treba ići na Mpo a pojavio joj se polip na maternici?
> Dali se može dogoditi da prođe sam od sebe?


Ja sam imala dosta veliki polip prije 2 g i išla sam na kiretažu. U ovom postupku tijekom folikulometrije je dr. primjetil da opet imam nekakav mali polip , ali oni vele da ak je manji od nešto(što ja nisam naravno zapamtila) da ne smeta začeću i najčešće ga ignoriraju,ko mojeg recimo. Nekim curama polip sam nestane,ja sam ovog prvog imala jako dugo,samo ga niko do zadnjeg gin nije vidio prije,makar je bil dosta veliki. Za ovaj novi manji sam isto saznala tek sad tijekom postupka,ali smo odradili transfer. Sad čekamo  :Wink:   . Sve ovisi koliki je polip i di je točno smješten.

----------


## Tinica

Doktor mi je rekao da će možda proći sam od sebe i da trebam doći na ultrazvuk 3 dan krvarenja da se onda najbolje to vidi.
Ne znam koliki mi je,zapravo rekao mi je doktor ali sam zaboravila  :Sad:  jer sam bila u šoku kad mi je rekao da imam polip na maternici jer sam prije 2 mjeseca bila na laparoskopiji i odstranili mi oba jajovoda a maternica bila zdrava a sad taj polip.
Ma sva sam tako jadna da se pitam kako se sve to baš uhvatilo na mene  :Crying or Very sad: 
I sad ako budem morala na operaciju onda mi budu odgodili MPO a na MPO sam predbilježena za 3 mjeseca

----------


## ljubilica

*Tinica* a bemu miša.... nadam se da se neće dugo odgoditi postupak

----------


## madona

> Doktor mi je rekao da će možda proći sam od sebe i da trebam doći na ultrazvuk 3 dan krvarenja da se onda najbolje to vidi.
> Ne znam koliki mi je,zapravo rekao mi je doktor ali sam zaboravila  jer sam bila u šoku kad mi je rekao da imam polip na maternici jer sam prije 2 mjeseca bila na laparoskopiji i odstranili mi oba jajovoda a maternica bila zdrava a sad taj polip.
> Ma sva sam tako jadna da se pitam kako se sve to baš uhvatilo na mene 
> I sad ako budem morala na operaciju onda mi budu odgodili MPO a na MPO sam predbilježena za 3 mjeseca


Draga imaj vjere i zajedno sa tobom se nadam da ti neće odgoditi postupak i da će se sve dobro završiti.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Evo ja se vratila iz Petrove, novi IVF/ICSI u 6 mj., po lijekove 29.05. Presretna!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ftičica

jel postoji kod nas opcija da se uzorak uzme par dana prije inseminacije pa se pohrani do dana inseminacije..?
zgleda da će moj dragi morat na službeni put taman kad bi trebali opet ići..  :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

Curke nema me malo poduže pa nemogu sve pohvatati pa svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba...
*Wbm* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 6mj....Dobro su te ugurali u 6mj...ja sam bila u 2mj na konzultacija i stavili me na listu u 7mj....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Wannabee* - ja isto imam IVF/ICSI zakazan za 6.2013 - i isto tako idem po lijekove 29.05.!!!!!! Isto tako jedva čekam -  približilo se! 

Možda se vidimo! Ja sam osobno za druženje uz kavicu- ako si za!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Draga Anka naravno da sam za druzenje I kavicu! Nazicala sam termin inace pisu za 10 mj al ocigledno da je nekoj curi hB uspjelo prirodno pa se ja ugurala.

----------


## snupi

*Anka* i ja idem po lijekove 29.05. mozemo na kofi ako hoces u kolik sati moras doci?

----------


## tina29

*wbm,anka,snupi* nek vam 6mj.bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od  :Heart: ,puse!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala *Tina*!

Cure - dogovorit ćemo se! Nemam pojma kad imam termin - doma su mi papiri! Javim vam!

----------


## Mary123

Super cure....ima vas dosta u 6mj...a ja očito sama u 7.....

----------


## ljubilica

Mary, nisi sama  :Love:  I ja sam tad.. Idem po lijekove 24.lipnja. I znam za curu koja je bila samnom u postupku da je isto tad

----------


## Mary123

> Mary, nisi sama  I ja sam tad.. Idem po lijekove 24.lipnja. I znam za curu koja je bila samnom u postupku da je isto tad


Aaaaa suer....ja mislila da si u prirodnem....si odustala.....
Ja nisam dobila termin zaa lijekove....moram se javiti emailom početkom 6.mjeseca.....

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure drage,
ja sam nova na forumu ukratko o meni, cekam svoj prvi postupak u Petrovoj po ljekove idem 30.04. a ivf mi je u 5 mjesecu, inace kao s nama je sve u redu, ja jesam imala polipe i pocetak endometrioze miome koje je uklonjeno laparaskopijom, hormoni i svi nalazi uredni, mm spermiogram uredan, prosla sam ciljane odnose klomifenom i ovitrellom, bila sam dva puta na inseminaciji, eto nikad nista borimo se vec 5 godina, i uvijek se nadamo.
Citam vas vec duze pa eto odlucila se i ja prijaviti na forum, sve ste divne i svaka cast na bodrenju jedna druge, mislim da je uz vas lakse. Svima zelim da vam postupci uspiju sto prije, veliki zagrljaj saljem.

----------


## ljubilica

ahh.. ako sad stigne vještica, idem u prirodni..

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ljubilice* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspije ovaj prirodni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

ljubice  i tonkice sretno!

----------


## žužy

tonkice,dobro došla i sretno u postupku  :Smile:  neka bude zadnji!
ljubi  :fige:  i isto tak,da nemate potrebe ići u stimulirani!

----------


## Mary123

*Ljubi* zato te nisama ni svrstala u 7mj...uvjerena sam da će ti prirodni uspjeti pa neće biti potrebe...Svejedno bi mi bilo drago da se sretnemo bar na kavici....

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure, Žužy žao mi je šta ti se to dogodilo, malo sam citala pa valjda sam uspila povatati, zelim ti svu srecu za dalje.
Moze pitanjce, koji dan ciklusa se u Petrovoj pocinje s ljekovima, koliko cesto se ide na folikulometriju, nisam i Zg pa da znam koliko cu otprilike morati biti tamo, nema mi smisla putovati 3-4 sata u jednom smjeru.

----------


## snupi

E to ovisi o tome kakav protokol budes dobila dugi ili kratki!

----------


## tonkica

Aha ok, hvala Snupi

----------


## žužy

> Hvala cure, Žužy žao mi je šta ti se to dogodilo, malo sam citala pa valjda sam uspila povatati, zelim ti svu srecu za dalje.
> Moze pitanjce, koji dan ciklusa se u Petrovoj pocinje s ljekovima, koliko cesto se ide na folikulometriju, nisam i Zg pa da znam koliko cu otprilike morati biti tamo, nema mi smisla putovati 3-4 sata u jednom smjeru.


 :Love: 
Ako je standardni protokol počinješ sa stimulacijom 2.dc a na prvi kontrolni ultrazvuk dođeš 8.dc.Zatim po potrebi,uglavnom ideš svaki drugi dan,moguče i svaki.
Npr,ja sam bila sveukupno 4 puta u petrovoj,na dvije folikulometrije,punkcija i transfer.
Možda nebi bilo loše da si u zg tih dana,naravno ako ste u mogučnosti,naporno je često putovati,a 3-4 sata su puno.

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Žužy i ja mislim da mi je onda pametnije ostati neko vrime u Zg, ali jos imamo cekati, sve cu detaljnije znati kad dodjem po ljekove sad na kraj mjeseca. Pozdrav

----------


## žužy

Evo ja moram doči na kontrolu 8.5.,nakon spont. Onda čemo popričati za dalje,nebi htjela da idemo u fet prije nego obavimo neke pretrage..

----------


## Konfuzija

*Žužy*, sumnja li se na nešto?

----------


## žužy

Neznam..rekla mi je doktorica koja me primila kad sam došla u bolnicu da bi bilo dobro obaviti imunološke pretrage i za trombofiliju.Budemo vidli sad na razg. u petrovoj.

----------


## Konfuzija

Traži i kariotipizaciju.

----------


## osijek

Bok cure,

ja sam stara petrovka koja ima iza sebe 2 trudnoće i bavim se razmišljanjem da se naručim na konzultacije za još jedan pokušaj. Stalno važemo da ili ne, a htjeli bi još jednu bebicu i sad me nekako uhvatilo da baš bi nešto pokrenula.
Ono što me interesira koliko se sada čeka na postupak i da li se promijenilo išta unazad 3 godine???
Ja sam pacijentica doc. Kasuma i nastavila bih kod njega pa dajte me malo informirajte kako teku stvari u Petrovoj...

I da svima želim da što prije postanete mamice <3

----------


## madona

Draga Žužy žao mi je da ti se to dogodilo, trži sve imunološkee pretrage za sebe i supruga i ja sam sve te pretrage prošla nakon drugog gubitka bebe. Ali nemoj dozvoliti da te tuga i gubitak slome moraš biti jaka i ići dalje. Znam da je teško ali to ti je jedini način. Imaj vjere i nade. Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## madona

> Pozdrav cure drage,
> ja sam nova na forumu ukratko o meni, cekam svoj prvi postupak u Petrovoj po ljekove idem 30.04. a ivf mi je u 5 mjesecu, inace kao s nama je sve u redu, ja jesam imala polipe i pocetak endometrioze miome koje je uklonjeno laparaskopijom, hormoni i svi nalazi uredni, mm spermiogram uredan, prosla sam ciljane odnose klomifenom i ovitrellom, bila sam dva puta na inseminaciji, eto nikad nista borimo se vec 5 godina, i uvijek se nadamo.
> Citam vas vec duze pa eto odlucila se i ja prijaviti na forum, sve ste divne i svaka cast na bodrenju jedna druge, mislim da je uz vas lakse. Svima zelim da vam postupci uspiju sto prije, veliki zagrljaj saljem.


Dobro došla draga, držim ti fige da postupak uspije i da i ti osjetiš radost koju dugo očekuješ. Od srca ti želim uspijeh

----------


## tonkica

Hvala draga Madona, ja se uvik nadam nekako sam skroz mirna, mozda zato sta mi je prvi put pa neznam šta me čeka.
Osijek sretno za dalje i da što prije dobijes termin za postupak, ja sam se naručila u 12/2012 i dobila termin za 05/2013.

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav mame,sadašnje i buduće! Evo da se i tu malo javim. U zadnje vrijeme sam bila na odbrojavanju i na nakon transfera.  Nakon neuspjelog prvog ICSI ovaj mj dobili novi termin 9 mj. Prvi pokušaj i nije bio prestrašan,sve prošlo ok osim kraja. Al dobro,drugi put bu lakše i bolje. Probala se ubaciti na neki prirodnjak do 9 mj ali je dr rekao da s ovakvim spermatogramom to nema smisla. I tak , sad čekamo kraj 8.mj pa po lijekove. U međuvremenu posao,druženje,more....i brzo će i 9 mj. :Grin:

----------


## MAMI 2

Bernice ond ćemo zajedno u postupak.

Osijek mislim da ti sada upisuju za jesen.

----------


## Mary123

> Bok cure,
> 
> ja sam stara petrovka koja ima iza sebe 2 trudnoće i bavim se razmišljanjem da se naručim na konzultacije za još jedan pokušaj. Stalno važemo da ili ne, a htjeli bi još jednu bebicu i sad me nekako uhvatilo da baš bi nešto pokrenula.
> Ono što me interesira koliko se sada čeka na postupak i da li se promijenilo išta unazad 3 godine???
> Ja sam pacijentica doc. Kasuma i nastavila bih kod njega pa dajte me malo informirajte kako teku stvari u Petrovoj...
> 
> I da svima želim da što prije postanete mamice <3


Draga ja sam ti kod dr.Kasuma....Mene su u 2/2013 upisali za 7/2013...Koliko znam sada upisuju za 9mj...
Sretnoooo

----------


## sanjalica82

imam pitanje posto sam u nedoumici...znate da se treba donjet uputnica za bolnicko da se dignu ljekovi..ja sam lijekove digla i cekala dok menga pocne, a u medjuvremenu mi je uputnica istekla.. dali da dignem drugu uputnicu jer mi je prva danas istekla pa da nemam problema posto iduci tjedan imam uvz...

----------


## žužy

*sanjalica82* ,ako si ljekove već podigla,znači da si uputnicu već predala.Za dalje se ne sekiraj..dok si podizala ljekove uputnica je vrijedila jel,a posle ne vjerujem da itko gleda datum  :Smile:

----------


## Tasha1981

Evo da se i ja javim nakon napokon dočekanog kontrolnog pregleda nakon neuspjelog ivf-a u 3 mj.  Nisam ništa pametnija jer nisam dobila nikakvo objašnjenje o svojim "cističnim" folikulima jer nisam imala otpusno pismo sa sobom pa me dr. skoro izbacio sa povišenim tonom glasa. Katastrofa, neznam zašto ali zadnji put kada sam bila na folikumetriji i kasnije na aspiraciji samo su me šetali po bolnici i davali krive informacije...ali drago mi je prijaviti da mi se jedna jako dobra sestra nakon ove današnje neugodnosti smilovala, promijenila mi doktora i ugurala me za novi postupak u 7 mjesecu :Very Happy:  za koji se nadam da će biti puno bolji od prethodnog...

Svima šaljem puuuno  vibri za pozitivne bete, aspiracije, transfere, bockanje iglicama i slično... sad je proljeće i bit će sve u ljepšim i pozitivnijim bojama :Grin:

----------


## Tasha1981

Otpusno pismo nisam imala iz razloga što se nemogu dogovoriti što da pacijenticama govore pa im onda u toku tjedna govore da sami dođu po otpusno pismo tjedan iza aspiracije, a vikendom kažu da sestra s odjela zove i onda se dogovaraš s njom o preuzimanju istog!

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru Zagreba.
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## linalena

cure iz petrove, jel mi možete reći da li ima broj telefona na koji se može dobiti sestra - trebam dogovoriti konzultacije i nešto u vezi postupka u 6 mj

----------


## žužy

01 4604 723,na ovaj broj se javi sestra Iva,najbolje je zvati od 12 do 2.

----------


## snupi

Hvala  žužy i ja moram  zvati i daj mi reci kaj mi od nalaza mora biti frisko dok idem po lijekove ?

----------


## tonkica

Snupi papa test, brisevi, oni svi biljezi za tebe i mm, spermiogram valjda nisam nešto zaboravila ne starije od godine dana, a ja sam isto iako nije pisalo izvadila sve hormone.

----------


## snupi

a ha  hvala  znaci sve mi jos  uvijek vrijedi!

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
imam jedno pitanje..
jer se od mene/nas pacijentica očekuje da znamo sve o svemu vezano uz proceduru postupaka i kako kaj i kada bez da nas se u to uputi od strane obučenih i stručnih za to..?

----------


## Mary123

Danas izvadila hormone...nalaz drugi tjedan.....
Još papa i bris i mogu po lijekove....ali još se moram naručiti za njih krajem 5.mjeseca.......

----------


## snupi

ftiči da moras neke stvari znati, jer od doktora treba izvlačiti pojedini su jako  šturi, ako  te kaj zanima pitaj, zato su tam da ti odgovore ako imas bilo kakva pitanja, zamisli da ne  postoje  forumi od kud bi neke stvari znale.Ja sam promjenila lječnika i nazalost nista od druženja sa ankom i tko je jos  zapisan za lijekove 29.05. ja po svoje  lijekove idem 21.05.

----------


## Ftičica

danas sam se jako razočarala.. plakala sam kad sam išla doma..
i to ne zbog toga kaj sam pitala kaj ne znam, nego zato kaj sam napravila onak kak su mi rekli i kaj je na kraju bilo da nije tak..
uglavnom, nisam se osjećala ko čovjek nego ko olovka hičena na stol.. otprilike!

----------


## maca papucarica

> danas sam se jako razočarala.. plakala sam kad sam išla doma..
> i to ne zbog toga kaj sam pitala kaj ne znam, nego zato kaj sam napravila onak kak su mi rekli i kaj je na kraju bilo da nije tak..
> uglavnom, nisam se osjećala ko čovjek nego ko olovka hičena na stol.. otprilike!


Fticice, bas mi je zao  :Love: 
Sto se dogodilo!?

----------


## madona

> danas sam se jako razočarala.. plakala sam kad sam išla doma..
> i to ne zbog toga kaj sam pitala kaj ne znam, nego zato kaj sam napravila onak kak su mi rekli i kaj je na kraju bilo da nije tak..
> uglavnom, nisam se osjećala ko čovjek nego ko olovka hičena na stol.. otprilike!


Pa šta se dogodilo da te je tako ražalostilo? Kod kojeg doktora ideš?

----------


## snupi

i mene zanima kaj se dogodilo!

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure, 
Sutra put Zg pa u utorak po ljekove, trebam dobiti danas sutra pa mi nije jasno kad u postupak receno mi je u 5 mj to valjda znaci na sljedecoj mengi neznam nisam pametna sve cemo znati u utorak.
Kako ste mi vi sve skupa?

----------


## snupi

sve ovisi o tvojim nalazima,da li si dobila dugi ili kratki protokl!

----------


## madona

> Pozdrav cure, 
> Sutra put Zg pa u utorak po ljekove, trebam dobiti danas sutra pa mi nije jasno kad u postupak receno mi je u 5 mj to valjda znaci na sljedecoj mengi neznam nisam pametna sve cemo znati u utorak.
> Kako ste mi vi sve skupa?


Sve ćeš najbolje znati kad dođeš u Zg i razgovara sa svojim doktorom, on će ti reći kako i zašto. A ja ti želim USPIJEH I SREĆU OD SRCA

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
ma ne radi se o doktoru uopće.. bar ne za sada..
došla sam se javiti drugi dan ciklusa da znaju da me očekuju na uzv ( tako su mi dali uputu prvi put - kad dobim, dođem, javim se, otvore košuljicu i onda mi kažu koji točno dan na uzv i sve ok..) i onda su me šetali malo na jedan šalter malo na drugi da bi se na kraju deralo na mene da koji sam vrag dolazila danas jer da ih se ja ne tičem do trenutka dok ne dođem na uzv!!!! halo?? kog vraga tražim tamo prije nego kaj moram na UZV na koji ne mogu doći dan kad su mi je ipak rečeno uz vikanje jer je taj da neradni..!
uglavnom, naljutilo me to jer sam napravila onako kako su mi rekli i kako sam na kraju krajeva već radila i onda doživim to da se neko dere na mene i ne sluša me i ne doživljava..
inače, zvala sam biologa jer će možda MM biti na putu u dane insem i rekel je da nema problema, sve je objasnio i veli da je bitno da im kažem za zamrznuti uzorak jer oni GORE moraju vodit brigu da je to dole i da se pripremi za trenutak kada treba, pa sam još glupača i to pokušala pitati da ne bi bilo zabune i onda je isto počela vika..
uglavnom, peru me hormoni, boli me cijelo tijelo od menge, došla sam u bolnicu u kojoj nisam ni sanjala da ću biti i onda doživim da se neko dere na mene zbog toga kaj sam došla kak mi je rečeno..
jasno je meni da nemamo svi uvijek živce i da nam nije uvijek dobar dan.. ali opet, ovo je po meni, prilično osjetljivo područje u zdravstvu, pa si nekak mislim da nije u redu pucati na "stranke".. ja isto radim s ljudima i nikad niko nije od njih vidio da me nekaj boli, da sam tužna..
i moram priznati da me je to jako povrijedilo, razočaralo i iskreno, gadi mi se pomisao da moram opet tamo..
a realno je da moram i da ovisi jedan VELIKI dio mog života o odlasku tamo, a meni je muka pri samoj pomisli na to..
ne žalim se ja nikad na nikaj, ali ovo mi je bila pljuska..
možda zvuči glupo i bezlazleno, ali iskreno se nadam da sam prva i zadnja na koju se vikalo.. jer meni i dalje to ne ide iz glave i žao mi je kaj sam bila takva sva nikakva i kaj nisam graknula..
ma, najgore je kaj znam da kad dođem na uZv prvo bu me pitali di mi je košuljica, pa bum rekla da nemam, pa bu onda bilo pitanje a di je...?  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Fticica zao mi je sta ti je tako bilo, da bar shvacaju kako je nama, ka da mi idemo u bolnicu iz fore, a ne zato šta moramo, bilo bi najbolje kad nebi tribali ici a šta ćemo takva nam je sudbina i jos se oni tako ponasaju, potpuno te razumim.

----------


## madona

Razumijem te draga jako dobro ali moraš stisnuti zube i ići naprijed. Žao mi je da uz sve si i to morala proć ali neka te vodi ono po šta ideš tamo a to je TVOJ MALI ANĐEO. U ovome treba jako puno strpljenja i živaca. Želim ti od srca puno sreće i uspjeha.

----------


## sara10

*Ftičice,* samo mi koje prolazimo ovo znamo koliko truda, energije, živaca, strpljenja, dizanja nakon padova je potrebno....ali to je sve neusporedivo u usporedbi sa srećom kada jednom dođemo do svog cilja bebe...zato nemoj dat da te obeshrabre neka mrzovoljna sestra ili dr. Ja te u potpunosti razumijem, nedopustivo je da se netko dere na tebe u ovom svemu što prolaziš, osjećaš se nakon toga jadno i nikako, ali želja te mora vući naprijed... Ja sam imala slučaj da su meni nakon trećeg neuspjeha rekli: "a da ti odustaneš..?", što meni nije dolazilo u obzir. Sad sam u 4. pokušaju, imam odlične embrije i imam smrzliće i čekam betu za nekih 10-tak dana, a da sam odustala gdje bi bila!!! Zato FTIČICE uzdigni se iznad njih koji te rastužuju i samo hrabro naprijed, kada jednom osjetimo tu čaroliju biti majka, zaboravit ćemo sve to, isplatiti će se svaka suza, svaka injekcija, kidanje žicaca. A kao što kažeš, nekad treba i graknit i nedat na sebe, al ne može čovjek u svakom momentu reagirat kako bi htio!! Ftičice samo HRABRO naprijed, želim ti SREĆU i da što prije dođeš do svog cilja :Love:

----------


## žužy

*Ftičica*,draga probaj ne dati da te uznemire takvi nervozni ispadi i neorganiziranost  :Love: 
Sve mi znamo kolko žena,parova,prodefilira onuda i s kolko raznih problema se sestre moraju nositi...no i ja sam već pisala o tome,nema opravdanja za bezobrazno ponašanje a pogotovo se nema ko na tebe tamo zdrkavati i obračati ti se s bilo kakvim povišenim tonom.Trebalo mi je vremena da to shvatim,i sama sam nekoliko puta pokunjeno išla od sestre s osječajem ko dok te nastavnik u školi pita a ti neznaš ništ pa dobiš kolca velikog ko kuća.Kao što cure kažu,nejdemo tamo iz fore već zato što moramo.Da možemo birati vjerujem da bi svaka od nas dala sve da ne moramo po svoje bebice ići tim putem kojim idemo.
Sad kad dođeš na prvi uzv,nemaš ni najmanje brige  :Yes: .Nije tvoja briga gdje ti je košuljica,ne otvaraš ju ti.Dok npr. ideš po ljekove,onda ti se i otvara,jer ne možeš dobiti pikice bez sve potrebne dokumentacije,uputnica.
Kad ideš u prirodnjak,samo se pojaviš gore 7.,8. dc sa svim tim potrebnim papirima i to je to.Neznam stvarno zašto su ti opče rekli da moraš doči kad dobiš mengu,bezveze...
Isto tak se nemoj opče brinuti oko zamrznutog uzorka,vi ste svoj dio obavili i dalje je na njima.Na prvoj folikulometriji samo spomeni doktoru da to imaju u vidu,zapisat će on već negdje.
Dakle,kad dođeš na 1. fm,fino dođi na šalter i reci - ovaj mjesec smo u postupku,danas mi je taj i taj dc i došla sam na prvi ultrazvuk.Ak dotična povisi glas,reci joj da ohladi.Ona je tam zbog tebe a ne ti zbog nje.Drž se  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

> Pozdrav cure, 
> Sutra put Zg pa u utorak po ljekove, trebam dobiti danas sutra pa mi nije jasno kad u postupak receno mi je u 5 mj to valjda znaci na sljedecoj mengi neznam nisam pametna sve cemo znati u utorak.
> Kako ste mi vi sve skupa?


*tonkica*,meni se čini da postupak bude sad,u ovom ciklusu...Sutra ideš po ljekove?Da ideš na sljedečoj mengi,onda bi cijeli postupak,fm,punkcija,et, bio u lipnju,bar tak mislim..Ajd držim fige da ideš sad,da ne moraš čekati još jedan mj.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sanjalica82

evo i mene..sutra dobivas stopericu..sve u svemu nije bas bajno..kako sam na puregonima i cetrotidima nemam problema ali dr R nije bas zadovoljna jer na jednom jajniku nema nista dok drugi gura...mozda bude koja stanica..
da stvar bude bolja kad sam isla po ljekove srela sam zenu koja je prosli put bila sa mnom kad sam imala transfer..ona je kukala da joj je to 2 ili 3 put, imala je jedan zametak i da sumlja da ce bit i od toga sto..onda sam joj rekla da ce bit sve ok i da ce uspjet i ko za vraga vidim ja nju tam danas i gladi trbuscic...koma mi je bilo..sto je najbolje to je vec x put da nekom donesem srecu...

----------


## snupi

joj ne sviđa mi se to njihovo ponasanje, ja sam imala slicnu sitaciju prosli tjedan, necemo im dozvoliti, prijavit cemo ih komori ako budu i dalje bezobrazne! Drugo me jekaj zanima kaj se događa sa stimulacijama koje su po cetrotidama i piregonima? I *bernica* je dobila samo je jednu js.?* Sanjalice* kakvo je tvoje stanje sa hormonima?

----------


## snupi

Mislim  da ja i* tonkica* budemo pocele sa pikanjem u slicno vrijeme!

----------


## madona

> evo i mene..sutra dobivas stopericu..sve u svemu nije bas bajno..kako sam na puregonima i cetrotidima nemam problema ali dr R nije bas zadovoljna jer na jednom jajniku nema nista dok drugi gura...mozda bude koja stanica..
> da stvar bude bolja kad sam isla po ljekove srela sam zenu koja je prosli put bila sa mnom kad sam imala transfer..ona je kukala da joj je to 2 ili 3 put, imala je jedan zametak i da sumlja da ce bit i od toga sto..onda sam joj rekla da ce bit sve ok i da ce uspjet i ko za vraga vidim ja nju tam danas i gladi trbuscic...koma mi je bilo..sto je najbolje to je vec x put da nekom donesem srecu...


I tvoja sreća će doći ne brini. Prolazimo kroz trnovit put ali isplati se. Znam kako ti je jer sam i sama jednom imala sličnu situaciju. Žena koja je samnom bila prvi put na ivf ostala je trudna iz prvog pokušaja i to blizanačka trudnoća a ja sam išla već treći put na ivf koji nije usio. Koliko sam bila sretna zbog nje toliko sam bila i tužna zašto nisam ja ostala trudna. Ali sve vrijeme izlječi, vjeruj mi. Poslje toga sam ostala spontano trudna i izgubila bebe sa 5.5 mj, koliko tuge i bola je bilo u meni da nisam mislila da budem izdržala ali svejedno jesam. Evo sad me čeka laparotomija za koju se nadam da će dobro proć. A tebi kao i svima želim puuuuuuuuno sreće i velike trbuhe!!!!!

----------


## sanjalica82

> j* Sanjalice* kakvo je tvoje stanje sa hormonima?


svi su hormoni u redu a stitnjacu drzim pod kontrolom..

----------


## ljube

> joj ne sviđa mi se to njihovo ponasanje, ja sam imala slicnu sitaciju prosli tjedan, necemo im dozvoliti, prijavit cemo ih komori ako budu i dalje bezobrazne! *Drugo me jekaj zanima kaj se događa sa stimulacijama koje su po cetrotidama i piregonima?* I *bernica* je dobila samo je jednu js.?* Sanjalice* kakvo je tvoje stanje sa hormonima?


I meni je ovo jako, jako čudno da su tako loše reakcije na stimulaciju u protokolu sa Puregonom/Cetrotide, posebice što se radi o mlađim godinama sa dobrim AMH pa bi i očekivani odgovor jajnika na stimulaciju trebao biti drugačiji.

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage i meni se sve vise cini da bi ja mogla u ovom ciklusu u postupak jer moje menge jos nema, a s obzirom da sutra idem po ljekove nekako ne vjerujem da ce me stavit na sljedeci ciklus koji bi bije tek u 6 mj. Neznam sutra ćemo biti pametniji, sve vam javim.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tonkice -* da sve bude ok i ovaj postupak uspješan!!!

Ja imam 29.05 u 9:15h termin za lijekove. Ako je tko za kavicu, nek se javi! Već sam uzbuđena - i zapravo jedva čekam! Ali ipak se nadam da ćemo uspijeti prirodno do tada - evo mi sada kreću plodni dani. 

Recite mi - treba mi uputnica za pregled+UZV i za bolničko liječenje + svi nalazi & dokumenti koji su na onom papiru- je li tako? Jer bude pregled kad se ide po lijekove ili ne? 

Od cca 8dc se ide svaki drugi dan na UZV? Ne znam - kako da najavim izostanak s posla - da li da uzmem bolovanje ili godišnji... Da li kad se uzima bolovanje - piše zbog čega se otvara? I tko ga otvara - moja gin ili Petrova? Zapravo ne želim na poslu da znaju da idem u postupak - nije ih briga - zato pitam.  Ako mi možete pomoć, puno bi mi značilo. 

[B][/B*]Snupi* - ti si ranije ipak - evo ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Drage cure od danas sam pikalica, tribam dobiti ovih dana ali danas vec krecem sa Decapeptylom pa onda od drugog dana još i Gonale, 8 dan ciklusa na prvi ultrazvuk,.
Nestrpljiva Anka ja sam danas dosla po ljekove sa uputnicom za pregled i za bolničko ljecenje, nije me pregledao samo sam dobila ljekove i sve nalaze predala.
Snupi kad ti ides?

----------


## tonkica

Jeli znate dali se Decapeptyl daje pod kožu ili direkt neznam jel sam dobro skuzila, jeli vi drzite i Gonale u frizideru

----------


## snupi

Decapeptyl  i gonale sam ja držala u fridgeu.- drži se na temp od 2 do 8 celzijevaca. i ide ti subkutano!

----------


## snupi

anka hvala ti ja sam promjenila lječnika pa sam dobila tjedan dana ranije termin!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Snupi

----------


## Ftičica

bok cure, super ste sve  :Smile: 
imam jedno pitanje.. da se pripremim..  :Smile:  jel se za svaku košuljicu moraju dati papiri ili ih oni podrazumijevaju da ako su dani prije 2 mjeseca da ih imaju ili moram sve kopirati i opet donesti..??
i dalje mi se mota "događaj" po glavi i kopka me.. moj dragi veli nek ne mislim na to, ali eto.. valjda bu prošlo razmišljanje o tome kad dođem u četvrtak na prvi uzv pa vidim kak bu bilo..
inače, od subote pijem klomid i onda bi trebala dobiti puregon 6. dan, ali ne bum jer se ne dela.. nego tek 7.dan.. valjda to ne igra ulogu, jedan dan!!
držim nam svima fige..  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

ako sam ja dobro skuzila fotokopiras ono kaj trebas imati frisko a to je papa i brisevi, ostalo sve imaju koliko znam. Daj molim te ih odmah pitaj tak da znamo i mi kaj trebamo ici i u stimulirani postupak!

----------


## sanjalica82

ako si prvi put u postupku sestri Ivi se predaju sve kopije...naknadno te traze orginalni zadnji nalaz dr i endokrinologa ako ides i tamo...
mene su u 2. postupku trazili sve nove kopije nalaza  (zadnje nalaze dr, papu i briseve) a uzeli su mi i orginale od zadnjeg IVF-a, biljege za mene i muza i nalaz dr... to se sve zajedno dobije  natrag sa otpusnim pismom..

----------


## snupi

kakve  pak biljege?

----------


## žužy

Mi ko da nismo bile u istoj bolnici  :Smile: 
U 3.mj. smo bili u 3. postupku i tražili su nas samo nalaze markera,od muža i mene,originale ne kopije.Dala sam one vađene za prvi postupak starije od godinu dana.Na transferu su nam ih vratili.Za ništa drugo nisu pitali.

----------


## tonkica

Pitanjce, sad kad sam bila po ljekove pitala me sestra zasto nisam donila izjavu od biljeznika da sam u izvanbračnoj zajednici a prosli put kad mi je davala papir šta sve trebam donit to mi je prikrizila, no dobro donit cu joj iduci tjedan, ali piše i potvrda o prebivalištu e sad mi nije jasno meni i mm su adrese na osobnoj od roditelja a živimo na trećoj adresi pa kakva joj potvrda treba i gdje da je nabavim mozda pitam glupo pitanje al trenutno sam zbunjena pa ako ikoja od vas zna da mi kaze?

----------


## madona

Potvrdu o prebivalištu dižeš u policiji i morate biti na istoj adresi ti i muž. Barem je meni tako bilo.

----------


## snupi

nemam pojma kaj da vam velim vezano za to jer ja sam u braku 9 godina!

----------


## Argente

Kakva sad potvrda o prebivalištu?  :Confused:  To ne može biti uvjet za ulazak u postupak.
Nisam čula da to igdje traže...je li to umjesto fotokopije osobnih?

----------


## žužy

> Potvrdu o prebivalištu dižeš u policiji i morate biti na istoj adresi ti i muž. Barem je meni tako bilo.


A ako par nije prijavljen na istoj adresi znači da na "spada" u izvanbračnu zajednicu! I onda ne može u postupak?

----------


## tonkica

Žužy jel to stvarno, a ja već u postupku, pa neće mi valjda prekinit postupak ako nismo prominili adresu, zivimo skupa vec duze a nikako prominit adresu, e sad me strah, idem ja zovnit Petrovu pitati

----------


## žužy

Ajde pitaj,ili pošalji mail..mi smo u braku,ali baš me zanima kak to funkcionira kod parova koji nisu prij. na istoj adresi.
Ma ne vjerujem da bi ti prekinuli postupak,nema šanse..pogotovo jer ti je sestra sama prekrižila da nemoraš to donesti,podsjeti ju.A ova potvrda o prebivalištu,možda je to u biti osobna,ili treba izvaditi na policiji  :Confused: 
A smo sad zbunjole  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Ajme teska zbunjoza, zovem nitko se nejvlja a neznam sad mail napamet na poslu sam, valjda će se netko javit na telefon bit cu uporna.

----------


## žužy

E-mail: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr
Evo mail za naručivanje,brzo odgovore :Smile: 
Na telefon se uglavnom javljaju od 12 do 14 h.

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Zuzy al evo dobila ih na telefon, kaže sestra kad odem kod biljeznika po tu izjavu da sam u izvanbračnoj zajednici da neka mi usput ispise potvrdu da zivimo na zajednickoj adresi i da će to biti dovoljno, uf lakše mi je.

----------


## Argente

Mora li ta potvrda biti na istom papiru na kojem je izjava o izvanbračnoj zajednici ili treba ovjeravati još jedan zasebni (dodatnih 95 kn?)

Koliko sam ja upućena, u Zakonu o MPO tj. članku 11 koji regulira postojanje bračne odnosno izvanbračne zajednice nema spomena o tome, kao niti u 
Pravilniku o obrascu izjave o izvanbračnoj zajednici (NN 156/09).

Mislim da zapravo da* niti jednim* zakonom nije propisano da članovi bračne ili izvanbračne zajednice moraju biti prijavljeni na istoj adresi - pa ako netko iz Petrove čita, molim da mi objasni kojim je to zakonom ili pravilnikom regulirano, hvala!!

----------


## mare41

donosenje potvrde je uvedeno 2009.  i dosad niko nije trazio dokaz o istoj adresi

----------


## žužy

> Hvala Zuzy al evo dobila ih na telefon, kaže sestra kad odem kod biljeznika po tu izjavu da sam u izvanbračnoj zajednici da neka mi usput ispise potvrdu da zivimo na zajednickoj adresi i da će to biti dovoljno, uf lakše mi je.


Ajde super...ma bit će to dobro,samo smo se bezveze zabrinule.I nadam se da te dvije potvrde nejdu na zasebnu naplatu.

----------


## tonkica

Ma oce bit će sve dobro,
Sad zvala sestru Irenu da joj javim da mi 8 dan spada u srijedu za ultrazvuk i skroz je zaboravim pitati jeli mi treba kakva uputnica ili samo dodjem, pa ako koja od vas cura zna, hvala uf kad si nova sve tribas nauciti a ja uvik nešto zaboravim pitati.

----------


## žužy

Ne treba ti ništ sada,samo dođeš.Uputnicu si predala kad si podigla ljekove i to pokriva cijeli postupak. :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Ok hvala Žužy

----------


## Argente

Cure, kako god završilo (naravno tonkica da ti neće prekinuti postupak), ovo nema uporišta u zakonu.
Mislim, po istom osnovu nas sutra mogu uvjetovati da potpišemo bilo što, "Ja Argente Argentinović slobodnom voljom izjavljujem da je dr. Šimunić najpametniji a dr. Vrčić najzgodniji doktor u Zagrebu i šire"...izgleda da nije dovoljno ono priznavanje očinstva unaprijed, pa ovjere kod JB prije svakog postupka, evo sad i nove nebuloze, čestitke i aplauzi!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tonkica

Argente e sad si me slatko nasmijala, 
Ja dosla danas kod biljeznika i ona me blido pogledala kad sam joj rekla sta mi triba dala mi neki papir i ja sama ispisala i ona potvrdila a lude kuce ma brige me valjda je to ok, hvala vam cure.

----------


## madona

> A ako par nije prijavljen na istoj adresi znači da na "spada" u izvanbračnu zajednicu! I onda ne može u postupak?


 Ne znam Žužy meni je rečeno da moramo biti na istoj adresi i živjeti u istom kućanstvu i za to sam morala imati dva svjedoka kod javnog bilježnika kad sam radila izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici. Jedino ako nisu nešto promjenili.

----------


## dino84

> Ne znam Žužy meni je rečeno da moramo biti na istoj adresi i živjeti u istom kućanstvu i za to sam morala imati dva svjedoka kod javnog bilježnika kad sam radila izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici. Jedino ako nisu nešto promjenili.


MD i ja živimo u izvanbračnoj, nemamo iste adrese na osobnoj, ja imam prijavljeno prebivalište kod svojih roditelja, a on kod svojih. I nikada nas nitko ništa nije pitao za to. Samo moramo donijeti potvrdu o izvanbračnoj i onu za priznavanje očinstva. Znam da je druga bolnica - KBC Rijeka, ali zakon je za sve isti, a kako kaže Argente, to ne piše nigdje u zakonu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ne znam Žužy meni je rečeno da moramo biti na istoj adresi i živjeti u istom kućanstvu i za to sam morala imati dva svjedoka kod javnog bilježnika kad sam radila izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici. Jedino ako nisu nešto promjenili.


Ovo me stvarno šokira pa jesu li oni pali s kruške, tko to uvjetuje???

----------


## sanjalica82

imam pitanje..zvala sam labos i rekli su mi da imam 2 jajasca od toga je jedno potpuno nezrelo a drugom daju male sanse do sutra...ako i ono bude nezrelo sto dalje?

----------


## reny123

> Ne znam Žužy meni je rečeno da moramo biti na istoj adresi i živjeti u istom kućanstvu i za to sam morala imati dva svjedoka kod javnog bilježnika kad sam radila izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici. Jedino ako nisu nešto promjenili.


Ajd ti lijepo prijavi Ministarstvu i pučkom pravobranitelju onog koji se tako iživljava nad tobom bez ikakvog zakonskog uporišta.

----------


## tonkica

Cure jucer sam si dala prvi gonal f u trbuh, pa sad vidim da mi je jos modro, jeli to tako treba biti?

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
do kad god vrijede nalazi, ne mora se nosit kopija..
sve je tamo od prije i to je ok..

----------


## BigBlue

> Ne znam Žužy meni je rečeno da moramo biti na istoj adresi i živjeti u istom kućanstvu i za to sam morala imati dva svjedoka kod javnog bilježnika kad sam radila izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici. Jedino ako nisu nešto promjenili.


madona, je li javni bilježnik uvjetovao da imaš 2 svjedoka pri potpisivanju izjave o izvanbračnoj zajednici, ili...?




> imam pitanje..zvala sam labos i rekli su mi da imam 2 jajasca od toga je jedno potpuno nezrelo a drugom daju male sanse do sutra...ako i ono bude nezrelo sto dalje?


Koliko znam, Petrova ne radi IVM, in-vitro maturaciju oocita (sazrijevanje jajnih stanica izvan tijela žene), pa ne znam s čime čekaju do sutra. Ili si dobila 2 js. od kojih je jedna potpuno nezrela i s njom nisu ni pokušali oplodnju, dok će s drugom ipak pokušati i znati do sutra je li do oplodnje ipak došlo?

----------


## sanjalica82

> madona, je li javni bilježnik uvjetovao da imaš 2 svjedoka pri potpisivanju izjave o izvanbračnoj zajednici, ili...?
> 
> 
> 
> Koliko znam, Petrova ne radi IVM, in-vitro maturaciju oocita (sazrijevanje jajnih stanica izvan tijela žene), pa ne znam s čime čekaju do sutra. Ili si dobila 2 js. od kojih je jedna potpuno nezrela i s njom nisu ni pokušali oplodnju, dok će s drugom ipak pokušati i znati do sutra je li do oplodnje ipak došlo?


dobili smo 2 js, jedna je nezrela a s drugom ce pokusat sutra i vidit jel ima oplodnje ali su mi rekli da su jako male sanse..mene zanima sto ako to ne uspije..kome da se javim i kakav je daljnji postupak jer onda ni nece bit transfera

----------


## BigBlue

Ovako, na prvu, bi ti rekla svom doktoru, ali to će ti bolje znati reći cure koje su u Petrovoj u postupcima i koje znaju protokol. Držim fige da se svi sutra iznenadite, ali ako ne dođe do transfera, nažalost ovaj će ti se postupak računati kao 1 od 4 na koje imaš pravo preko HZZO-a.

----------


## Argente

> Ne znam Žužy meni je rečeno da moramo biti na istoj adresi i živjeti u istom kućanstvu i za to sam morala imati dva svjedoka kod javnog bilježnika kad sam radila izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici. Jedino ako nisu nešto promjenili.


E, ovo je vrh. Baš podsjeća na onoga koji govoraše "tko nije spreman pred matičarem i bogom reći sudbonosno da, nije spreman brinuti ni o djetetu"...čija li je to direktiva, možda nekog njegovog prijatelja? Ili su samo bolnički pravnici toliko loši?
Još ću na kraju morati vratiti dijete!  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Jeli smeta ako se inekcije dadu u 3 popodne a tribam u pet, neznam kako da to izvedem krecem busom za Zg u tri sata a inekcije dajem u pet bas neznam kako da to izvedem u busu nemogu nikako pa ako koja od vas zna jeli smeta ako taj jedan dan dadem dvi ure prije

----------


## Mary123

> Jeli smeta ako se inekcije dadu u 3 popodne a tribam u pet, neznam kako da to izvedem krecem busom za Zg u tri sata a inekcije dajem u pet bas neznam kako da to izvedem u busu nemogu nikako pa ako koja od vas zna jeli smeta ako taj jedan dan dadem dvi ure prije


Draga inekciju trebaš dati između 17 i 18 sati....ako nemožeš tada ja bih nazvala humanu i pitala za savjet....

----------


## snupi

tonkice imas odstupanje samo sat vremena ako ne stignes u 5, mozes si dati u 4 ili u 6.  A ovo za 17 h je složeno radi punkcije i štoperice!

----------


## snupi

mary kad ti ides ponovno u akciju?

----------


## Mary123

> mary kad ti ides ponovno u akciju?


Evo u sedmom mjesecu...jedva čekam...brzo mi je vrijeme prolazi....
Kakva je situacija kod tebe??

----------


## snupi

ja idem 21.05 . po ljekove i promjenila sam doktora , vise nisam kod dr S , sad sam kod dr Š!

----------


## snupi

Ince da  vam napišem tko je Viga, da vas i dalje neke  od vas bise  zbunjuje, ona je papigica a ne dijete!

----------


## snupi

ispravak recenice od prije , razgovaram  na mob i tipkam, Viga je papigica!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Mary i Snupi, uf onda sam u problemu, bome cu morati kad bus stane na pauzu na odmoriste to obavit u wc, skroz nezgodno a sta cu prezivit cu, samo da mi bus ne utekne.

----------


## sanjalica82

TAKO SAM LJUTA...nema transfera zbog nezrelosti jajnih stanica- glasio je odgovor u labosu...ok, zovem sestru Irenu da je pitam sto dalje...linija u kvaru..nakon 2 sata linija radi ali NITKO SE NE JAVLJA. jucer sam zvala 50 puta em ujutro em popodne samo da mi kazu sto da radim... NITKO SE NE JAVLJA...danas sam trebala imati transfer...opet zovem..NITKO NISTA...sto je najgore mm je jucer navecer zavrsio na hitnoj zbog alergijske reakcije i spicili mu 2 injekcije i ne smije 24 sata vozit...a ja provodim vrijeme na telefonu moleci da se neka sestra javi i da mi nesto kazu...

----------


## bubekica

*sanjalica82* nstavljas s utrogestanima/crinoneom ili sto vec od progesterona koristis, a dr. ce ti reci kada da ih prestanes uzimati kako bi dobila m. uglavnom, nije nista hitno. sto se administracije oko postupka tice, ne znam jer nisam pacijent u petrovoj. jako mi je zao sto su jajne stanice bile nezrele  :Love:

----------


## ana 03

Evo da se i ja prijavim 21 idemo kod dr Š po lijekove s nalazima iako nam fale još iz petrove 3 nalazi Al budemo pod hitno i to. Sve drugo smo prikupili i jedva čekamo novi postupak... Prošli put smo bili u dugom ciklusu pikanja sada ćemo vidjeti....

----------


## snupi

ana 03 i ja idem k šimunići, 21.05. po lijekove, u koliko sati moras niti tamo ? javi se na pp da se dogovrimo ostalo! sanjalice  ne znam kaj da velim , na kakvoj terapiji si bila, a kaj su ti rekli u labu zakaj se to dogodilo?

----------


## sanjalica82

> sanjalice  ne znam kaj da velim , na kakvoj terapiji si bila, a kaj su ti rekli u labu zakaj se to dogodilo?


terapija puregonima i cetrotidima..lijevi jajnik nista, desni 3 folikula i 2 nezrele stanice..u labosu su se nadali da ce bar jedna dozorit ali nije...

----------


## ana 03

Dr Šprem sam ja u 10.45.

----------


## snupi

ja sam naručena za 10 sat kod dr Šimunića pa možemo upoznati, bilo bi mi drago!

----------


## snupi

*sanjalice* istu terapiju je i imala i *bernica* i dobila je samo jednu js(a svi nalazi su joj ok osim spermiograma)- neznam puno o stimulaciji, ali cini mi se da si  vec treca koja je imala slicnu situaciju sa istom stimulacijom, iskreno me zanima , kaj su fulali! muci me to jer ja idem po ljekove 21.05. i kaj budem ja dobila i kaj mene ceka, jer ja sam 1 put bila na dugom a drugi put na kratkom protoklu.

----------


## snupi

jos jedno pitanje koliko star moze biti spermiogram?

----------


## madona

> dobili smo 2 js, jedna je nezrela a s drugom ce pokusat sutra i vidit jel ima oplodnje ali su mi rekli da su jako male sanse..mene zanima sto ako to ne uspije..kome da se javim i kakav je daljnji postupak jer onda ni nece bit transfera


Da javni bilježnik mi e uvjetovao da moram imati dva svjedoka kad smo radili izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici i čak je njih ispitivao koliko smo dugo zajedno  koliko dugo živimo zajedno na istoj adresi. Sve dokumente sam morala mjenjati. A sad ne znam ko pije a ko plaća!

----------


## frka

ajme, madona, koji bullshit! mi smo samo došli bilježniku, ispunili izjavu kojom potvrđujemo da živimo u vanbračnoj zajednici i dobili potpis i štambilj. doslovno nas nisu niti pogledali! sad smo u braku i niti dan danas nismo prijavljeni na istoj adresi...

----------


## ljube

> *sanjalice* istu terapiju je i imala i *bernica* i dobila je samo jednu js(a svi nalazi su joj ok osim spermiograma)- neznam puno o stimulaciji, ali cini mi se da si  vec treca koja je imala slicnu situaciju sa istom stimulacijom, iskreno me zanima , kaj su fulali! muci me to jer ja idem po ljekove 21.05. i kaj budem ja dobila i kaj mene ceka, jer ja sam 1 put bila na dugom a drugi put na kratkom protoklu.



U zadnje vrijeme tu zaredale stimulacije sa vrlo malo ili niti jednom jajnom stanicom kod mlađih žena, urednih nalaza hormona i baš si mislim da li se to štedi na lijekovima za stimulaciju ili je u pitanju totalna ravnodušnost prema trošenju postupaka preko HZZO-a? Uzalud nam u tom slučaju u i zamrzavanje kada se stimulacije ne odrade tako da se ima što zamrznuti, posebice tamo gdje ima dobrih predispozicija za to.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Madona*, izjava o izvanbračnoj zajednici je dio onog pristanka na postupke MPO kojeg potpisujete kod javnog bilježnika ako živite u izvanbračnoj. A dokazivanje izvanbračne zajednice se inače provodi sudski i to u slučaju podjele stečene imovine, nasljedstva i sl. i to je kompliciran postupak, gdje se dovode svjedoci i predlažu materijalni dokazi, npr. fotografije i sl. 

Slažem se da je ovo sa slabim odgovorom na stimulaciju vrlo zabrinjavajuće. Možda bi bilo dobro poslati dokumentaciju na povjerenstvo i tražiti da im se ne računaju postupci zbog loše odrađene stimulacije.

----------


## snupi

ne sviđa mi  to i ful sam zabrinuta kaj mene čeka!

----------


## madona

> *Madona*, izjava o izvanbračnoj zajednici je dio onog pristanka na postupke MPO kojeg potpisujete kod javnog bilježnika ako živite u izvanbračnoj. A dokazivanje izvanbračne zajednice se inače provodi sudski i to u slučaju podjele stečene imovine, nasljedstva i sl. i to je kompliciran postupak, gdje se dovode svjedoci i predlažu materijalni dokazi, npr. fotografije i sl. 
> 
> Slažem se da je ovo sa slabim odgovorom na stimulaciju vrlo zabrinjavajuće. Možda bi bilo dobro poslati dokumentaciju na povjerenstvo i tražiti da im se ne računaju postupci zbog loše odrađene stimulacije.


E onda ja ne znam kome sam ja došla da me je tražio dva svjedoka, nevjerojatno

----------


## bernica

> terapija puregonima i cetrotidima..lijevi jajnik nista, desni 3 folikula i 2 nezrele stanice..u labosu su se nadali da ce bar jedna dozorit ali nije...


cure...neću raditi paniku ili širiti netočne informacije,ali ovo s puregonima i cetrotidima mi se ne sviđa.Ja bila na toj istoj terapiji u 3 mj,dobili 3 js, 1 zrelu. S mojim nalazima je sve super,AMH oko 20 tak da očito hormoni nisu ništ napravili. Na jednoj folikulometriji sam načula od jednog doktora koji je ušel za vrijeme pregleda da su dobili informaciju iz Rijeke da su cure jako loše reagirale na puregone i da je serija očito loša. Onda ga je moj dokt grdo pogledal,tipa,nemoj to govoriti pred njom...nisam se htela previše s tim zamarati...ali sad vidim sve više i više slučajeva da cure nisu dobro reagirale. Mogli su povući tu seriju ili ju ne davati...a ne ispucati curama postupke...nama je bil prvi i neuspjeli pa nije neka panika,al nekom je mogel biti 4. Možda je slučajnost...ali ja def u 9 mj kad idem opet ne želim puregone...ili bar neke s novim serijskim brojem. Eto...ak je nekome bitno...ili ako može,nek reagira na vrijeme...
Svima puno sreće...čitam vas svaki dan...i iščekujemo taj 9 mj...do onda malo zabave,roštiljanja... :Razz:

----------


## Kadauna

> cure...neću raditi paniku ili širiti netočne informacije,ali ovo s puregonima i cetrotidima mi se ne sviđa.Ja bila na toj istoj terapiji u 3 mj,dobili 3 js, 1 zrelu. S mojim nalazima je sve super,AMH oko 20 tak da očito hormoni nisu ništ napravili. Na jednoj folikulometriji sam načula od jednog doktora koji je ušel za vrijeme pregleda da su dobili informaciju iz Rijeke da su cure jako loše reagirale na puregone i da je serija očito loša. Onda ga je moj dokt grdo pogledal,tipa,nemoj to govoriti pred njom...nisam se htela previše s tim zamarati...ali sad vidim sve više i više slučajeva da cure nisu dobro reagirale. Mogli su povući tu seriju ili ju ne davati...a ne ispucati curama postupke...nama je bil prvi i neuspjeli pa nije neka panika,al nekom je mogel biti 4. Možda je slučajnost...ali ja def u 9 mj kad idem opet ne želim puregone...ili bar neke s novim serijskim brojem. Eto...ak je nekome bitno...ili ako može,nek reagira na vrijeme...
> Svima puno sreće...čitam vas svaki dan...i iščekujemo taj 9 mj...do onda malo zabave,roštiljanja...


ovo bernice sto pises je grozno jos ako je istinito, nije niti cudno sto su Vinogradska, Petrova i tko zna koje bolnice krenule dijeliti iskljucivo Puregone...... 

Jesi li ti bernice upratila druge cure oko sebe koje su isto imale punkciju kad i ti? Znas li ista o drugim reakcijama cura?

----------


## Bluebella

Inace ne pisem na ovoj temi, ali vidim meni zanimljivu raspravu pa da se ukljucim. Ja sam za prvu stimulaciju imala puregon + dipherline i imala sam12 j.s. (10 zrelih, 2 nezrele).
Za drugu stimulaciju sam dobila gonal + cetrotid (jednaka doza kao i puregon + 1 dan stimulacije vise) i imala sam 11 j.s. od cega su cak 5 bile nezrele. 
Gdje je krenuo "krivo" u drugoj stimulaciji ne znam. Mozda je stvar u tome sto sam prvi put krenula isti dan sa pureginom i dipherline, a u drugoj šesti dan sa cetrotidom. 
Da idem ponovno u stimulaciju birala bih Puregon.
Koliko znam Puregon i Gonal su isti hormoni... E sad... dali se radi o losijoj seriji koju su podjelili... to fakat zvuci gadno. Al meni je to nekako teško povjerovati.

----------


## bernica

> ovo bernice sto pises je grozno jos ako je istinito, nije niti cudno sto su Vinogradska, Petrova i tko zna koje bolnice krenule dijeliti iskljucivo Puregone...... 
> 
> Jesi li ti bernice upratila druge cure oko sebe koje su isto imale punkciju kad i ti? Znas li ista o drugim reakcijama cura?


Nisam.Na punkciji smo bile samo nas dvije tak da neznam za ostale. Ali su se tu pojavile još dvije cure sad sa lošim rez. Velim,možda je slučajno,netreba raditi odma paniku ali event malo još popratiti pa ako budu i dalje loši rez reagirati. Najvj nije ni bolnica reagirala jer nisu svi imali loše rez. Trebalo bi možda vidjeti o kojem se serijskom broju radi. Ja imam još doma jednu kutijicu pa ga mogu pročitati pa ak je isti ko i kod ovih cura možda na to malo obratiti pozornost.

----------


## linalena

jel bi koja mogla objasniti što se radi kada se dođe po lijekove??
jel se radi kakav pregled ili samo se pokupe lijekovi?
ja sam naručena u 10 i malo mi je frka na poslu pa mi je važno da li ću čekati (kao što sam čekala skoro sat i pol na konzultacije) ili ne?
dal bi bio problem da dođem u 11 ako sam naručena u 10?

----------


## tonkica

Ja kad sam dosla po ljekove samo mi je pogleda nalaze, dao mi terapiju i uzela sam ljekove.
Sutra sam na prvoj folikulometriji

----------


## žužy

Linalena,mislim da nebi trebalo biti problema oko toga da dođeš u 11,samo rečeš da si naručena danas po ljekove,ne moraš govoriti u kolko sati..
I da dođeš u 10,nepeš vjerojatno odmah unutra.Gužve su uvijek i čak je vani i napisano nekaj u stilu da vrijeme kad ste naručeni ne znači i vrijeme kad če biti pregled..
A kad uđeš,kratko popričaš s doktorom,on odredi koje i kolko ljekove dobiš,vratiš se u red k sestri Ivi ili čak odma k Ireni,budu ti rekli.Pregled se ne radi.Ja nekak volim dojti ranije,možda prije i uđem  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

a znači onda će mi doktor odrediti terapiju pa kod sestre po lijekove?
ma frka me je jer u jednom terminu  mi je veće frka na poslu a u drugom malo manja ali i dalje frka a opet jako blizu prvog dana M

stimulaciju počinjemo s drugim danom?? pa UZV 7-8dc? pa onda svaki drugi dan

----------


## žužy

Da,ljekove podižeš kod sestre,mislim Vesne.Budi bez brige,doktor će ti dati protokol i na pismeno,da znaš kad se počneš pikati i kad je prva fm.Uglavnom se ide svaki drugi dan.Nadam se da budeš uspjela posložiti sve s poslom,sretno!

----------


## snupi

žužy samo jedno pitanje u Petrovoj  i dugi protolol počinje sa drugim danom?

----------


## žužy

*snupi*,nemam ti iskustva s dugim protokolom,al kolko čitam,počinje u ciklusu prije...valjda zato i je dugi.
Ja danas obavila razg. s dr. i napisal mi je preporuku za izvaditi nalaz trombofilije,štitnjače i friške briseve.Pa ako sve bude uredno,idemo po našeg smrzliča  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Žužy držim fige da svi nalazi budu uredni, ma bit ce sigurno i da što prije odes po svog smrzlica, sretno.

----------


## žužy

Fala *tonkice*  :Love: 
Kak je prošla tvoja prva fm?

----------


## tonkica

Proslo je dobro nije mi dr nista posebno reka samo kaže da je sve super i da je zadovoljan, izvadila estradoil i zvala sestra sve ok još danas i sutra na istoj terapiji pa u petak opet ultrazvuk pa cemo viditi za dalje.

----------


## popsy15

pozdrav svima. Uskoro se upuštam u MPO vode, izabrala sam Petrovu. Zanima me da li ko zna ako se sad uskoro ode na konzultacije, za koji mjesec obično upisuju postupak? jel bio netko sad na konzultacijama?

----------


## tonkica

Popsy15 ja sam ti bila u dvanaestom mjesecu na konzultacijama i sad sam u postupku. Sretno
Drage moje ja jutros bila na drugoj folikulometriji dr je zadovoljan sve je super ima ih puno i vec su veliki, još danas terapija pa sutra navecer stoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija, to će mi biti 13 dan ciklusa, uf tako sam uzbudjena sve se nekako brzo izdogadjalo.

----------


## žužy

*tonkice*  :Klap: ,još malo i budemo navijali za beticu!
*popsy15*,dobro nam došla (i što prije otišla  :Wink: ) Nisam ti sigurna ali mislim da sad zapisuju za listopad,možda več i studeni..

----------


## tonkica

Da Žužy ja se duboko nadam, hvala ti.
Jeli Ovitrelle treba biti u frizideru skroz zaboravila pitati., jeli prije punkcije treba popiti ikakvu tabletu, šta se dobije u bolnici neka anestezija ili....

----------


## žužy

*tonkice* ma stavi ga u frižider,ipak je dosta toplo sad vani...meni je sestra rekla da uvijek držim sve kaj dobim od ljekova u frižideru,samo izvadim pola sata prije pikanja.
Nemoraš popiti ništa,bez brige budi...dobiješ neki koktelčić (pitaju dali želiš) koji te omami i vjerojatno ima i protiv bolova nešto unutra ,mislim čak da to odrede prema tvojoj kilaži,zato nemoj varati  :Laughing: ,da ti nebi bilo preslabo!
Ja ti želim lijepi broj js i da ti punkcija prođe brzo i bezbolno  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Žužy, e necu varati ha ha stavila bi smajlica ali nemogu pisem s mobitela.

----------


## popsy15

hvala na dobrodošlici  :Smile: . Jel mogu ja sama izabrat doktora kad se naručujem? Ja bi kod dr.Šimunića , jel to moram di navest?

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage evo se vratila s punkcije, sve proslo ok, dobila 8 jajnih stanica, sutra oko 10 zvati bolnicu pa ćemo sve dalje znati, drzite mi fige.

----------


## snupi

da posi moras reci sama kojem bi doktoru isla u postupak! Bravo Tonice, kaj si dobila od stimulacije i tko ti vodi postupak?

----------


## snupi

mislila sam na  popsy15!

----------


## žužy

*popsy15*,kad se naručuješ na 1.konzultacije pitaju te kod kojeg doktora želiš ići,ako ti je svejedno onda dobiješ termin kod onog koji je "najslobodniji" da se tak izrazim,koji tog trena ima najmanje pacijenata.Ti samo naglasi da bi se naručila kod dr. Šimunića  :Smile: 
*tonkiceee*, :Very Happy:  bravo za 8 stanica!Neka bude lijepi parti u labu,javi sutra vijesti!Nadam se da je sve prošlo ok,s anestezijom  :Cool:

----------


## ljubilica

*tonkica* sad  :fige:  za dalje....
kod kojeg si doktora i što si dobila za stimulaciju od lijekova?

----------


## snupi

**

----------


## tonkica

Žužy s anestezijom je proslo dobro, omamilo me je da sam malo osjetila ali to je sve izdrzljivo. 
Snupi i Ljubilica dobila sam Decapeptyl s kojim sam pocela dva dana prije menge i onda uz njega jos gonal 3 ampule 2 i 3 dan ciklusa pa od 4 dana ciklusa pa nadalje isto decapeptyl i gonal 2 ampule. Ja sam vam kod dr.Simunica medjutim punkciju mi je radija dr. Vrcic neznam zasto ali nema veze jako je dobar doktor.
Hvala vam cure

----------


## madona

Drage moje javljam vam se sa vijestima da mi je dogovorena laparatomija. 24.5 idem u bolnicu a op bi trebala biti 27. ili 28.5. Nadam se da će sve dobro proć. A svima vama želim jako puno sreće i uspijeha. Pozdrav

----------


## tonkica

Madona uz tebe smo i bit će sve u redu, drži se draga.

----------


## tonkica

Evo zvala lab oplodilo se 6 , transfer bi trebao biti u subotu ali je rekao da nazovem sutra opet u 10 pa cemo sve bolje znati kad će biti, joj misla sam da će mi srce iskočiti kad sam zvala

----------


## madona

> Madona uz tebe smo i bit će sve u redu, drži se draga.


Hvala ti draga a ja tebi želim puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno sreće i da sve prođe u najboljem redu!
Držim ti :fige:  da transfer prođe kako treba i da beta bude visoka! :Heart:

----------


## snupi

bravo tonkice - vibre za sve kaj dalje  trebas ! Za uspjesan transfer, pozitivnu betu  i fet!

----------


## snupi

madona sržimo pačeve da i sa tobom bude sve ok!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala vam drage moje

----------


## žužy

*tonkice*,lijepo su se podijelile,nek samo tak nastave! Ja ti  :fige:  za miran transfer!
*madona* draga,želim ti svako dobro i da operaciju brzo prebrodiš  :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Žužy big hug

----------


## madona

Hvala ti Žužy.

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage zvala lab sve se lijepo razvijaju i u subotu je transfer to je 5 dan nakon punkcije
E sad jeli ja tribam zvati sestru Irenu ili je ona i subotom tamo kako to ide?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Wow - *Tonkice* - super vijest!!!! Ne znam ti odgovor - nama 1. IVF tek slijedi, ali vjerujem da ti druge cure budu pomogle.

----------


## snupi

Tonkice ne moras joj javiti, sve je upitno koje u subotu dežuran, čak postoji i mogučnost da ti ne  bude na transferu doktor koji ti je vodio postupak!

----------


## žužy

> Cure drage zvala lab sve se lijepo razvijaju i u subotu je transfer to je 5 dan nakon punkcije
> E sad jeli ja tribam zvati sestru Irenu ili je ona i subotom tamo kako to ide?


*tonkice*,mislim da se netrebaš najavljivati.Transfer ti se bude napravio neovisno o sestri Ireni tako da..neko bude tamo,bez brige budi.Samo dođite kad su vam rekli. :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Tonkice ne moras joj javiti, sve je upitno koje u subotu dežuran, čak postoji i mogučnost da ti ne  bude na transferu doktor koji ti je vodio postupak!


I to debeela mogučnost  :Laughing: 
Ja svog doka nisam vidla ni na jednoj punkciji a bome ni na transferu..

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure

----------


## tonkica

Drage moje moze malo pitanjce, kako to izgleda kad je transfer u subotu s obzirom da nije radni dan, mislim ko ti ga radi, jeli ima ikoja sestra koja mjenja sestru Irenu pa da te vrati s krevetom u sobu i dali isto lezis jednu uru nakon transfera, pa nebi bas bilo dobro s obzirom da mi je subota da me odma posalju kuci nakon transfer ipak se nebi tila odma dignit, bas me to sad brine.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Tonkica, ne brini kaj je vikend...ja sam punkciju imala nedjeljom! Vozaju te na kolicima u sobu, tamo odlezis sat-dva i lagano doma. Samo bez panike  :Smile:  bez obzira sto je vikend ima i doktora i sestara...

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Wanna be mommy

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage evo vracene mi dvije mrvice a dvije su zamrzli, sad sam cekalica.

----------


## snupi

bravo tonki sad navijamo za veeeliku betu!

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo cure iz Petrove, anketa, bitno je pa sudjelujte: 

*Koliko jajnih stanica i embrija ste dobili nakon stimulacije? Imate li smrzlica?*

----------


## Bab

evo jel mogu ja kao stara petrovka "ispunit" anketu.
U zadnjem(dobitnom) postupku sam dobila 5 js i od toga smo imali 4 blastice.
Dvije su vraćene i vec skoro 30 tjedana uživaju u maminoj buši a imamo i 2 smrznute blastice.
Tako da je rezultat više nego odličan.

Kolko se sad sjećam primila sam 27 gonala+ decapeptyl.

Sretno svima i želim vam svima male lupkavce u bušama.

Kadauna, tebi i tvojoj ljepotici šaljem posebne puse  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

10 js,7 oplodenih,2 blastice koje su vracene,nista za zamrznuti..ovih 5 nije docekalo stadij blastice..
Gonali+cetrotide i ovitrelle..ne sjecam se sad doza

----------


## Argente

(ovo veliko bordo vam je link)

----------


## madona

> Cure drage evo vracene mi dvije mrvice a dvije su zamrzli, sad sam cekalica.


Bravo draga sretno i dalje od srca ti želim

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bab* - čestitke na ostvarenoj trudnoći!!!!!!!! Kako lijepo - i curica i dečko! Želim ti do kraja školsku trudnoću!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

tko je sutra sq mnom  u cekani?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, jedno pitanjce: dakle jučer sam bila kod svoje gin da mi napiše uputnice za pregled i za bolničko liječenje za IVF. I dala joj onaj papir na kojem sve piše na uvid. Međutim tek na putu doma sam vidjela da ona na uputnicu nije izričito stavila "bolničko liječenje" nego je napisala "IVF". 

Hmm - da li ta uputnica može proći?

----------


## bubekica

*anka* uputnica za bolnicko lijecenje je tip uputnice, na njoj se onda pise djelatnost koja se obavlja. mislim bar da je tako, nisam 100% sigurna.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Hvala, Bubekice!!!*  Mislim da si u pravu. Rekla mi je gin da ima cijeli niz pacijentica koje su u postupcima  - i neke od njih su bile i više puta - tako da si mislim da je malo vjerojatno da je pogriješila - već je iskusna u toj priči. 

Još nešto: htjela sam proučiti to pikanje - međutim ne mogu naći temu na Rodi - ili sam smotana ili stvarno nema*?*

----------


## snupi

eto mene doma, dobila stimulaciju gonale u penu i cetrotide, počinjemo sa 14.06.Anka kaj te muci vezano za lijekove?

----------


## bubekica

Anka, imas temu samodavanje injekcija. I hrpu filmica na youtube-u. A i svaki lijek koji dobis ima uputstva (ili ih nadjes na netu). A ako uz sve to zapnes, mozes me uvijek zvati na mob.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala! Idem ponovno pretražiti Rodu - izgleda da sam ipak smotana. A i Youtube budem pogledala. 

Htjela sam pročitati upute, cake, smjernice, itd. Da mogu pitati sad kad budem išla po lijekove - znam da će mi sve biti jasno kad mi oni budu pokazivali - a poslije će mi se otvoriti 100 upitnika.  Malo sam nervozna - kako to sve funkcionira, kako se miješa lijek, pod kojim kutem se daje i dr. MM je rekao da je on spreman dati mi injekcije - možda i budem njega zaposlila - definitivno je puno spretniji od mene.

----------


## popsy15

Cure, koje mi sve hormone preporučujete za vadit prije IVF? Tražit ću doktoricu uputnicu pa da mi nešto ne preskoči upisat.

----------


## bubekica

Anka ne brini, jednostavno je.

----------


## tonkica

Nestrpljiva Anka meni je na uputnici bilo zaokruzeno bolnicko ljecenje i doli je pisalo ivf postupak pa mislim da je i tebi tako, i ne brini za ljekove i ja sam sad prvi put bila i mislila sam da necu znati ali sestre ti sve objasnu i imas uputstva sa slikama i mislila sam da se necu moci sama bosti ali uspila na pocetku muz a kasnije ja probala i ide i nije problem, ako te bude sta zanimalo tu smo da ti pomognemo.

----------


## tonkica

Snupi jos malo i tvoje pikanje krece, zelim ti puno srece i da bude uspjesno.

Popsy15 reci ginekologu da ti dade izvadit sve ginek.hormone i hormone stitnjace, oni bi trebali znati koji su to sve ja neznam sad bas sve napamet znam da ima prolaktin, progesteron, tsh i jos ih ima ali sam zaboravila.

----------


## snupi

Hvala [B]tonkice,[/B*] popsi* ovako trebaju ti od hormona-testosteron, prolaktin,dhea-s,LH,FSH,SHBG ,AMH I estradiol- oni se vade od 3 do 5 dana ciklusa. A progesteron ti se jedini vadi 21 dan ciklusa.A što se tice stitnjace nije bitno koji dan vadis a trebas izvaditI FT3,FT4 I TSH.Vidim da si iz Zga pa mozes izvaditi  ili u Hrvatskom zavodu za transfuziju- Petrova 3, trebaju ti samo uputnice i vade svaki dan!

----------


## amazonka

snupi, sretno i nek bude dobitni!

----------


## popsy15

Hvala Snupi! Sve sam zapisala pa ću joj priložiti.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala svima!

Budem ponovno pogledala na uputnicu kad dođem doma! 

Kao i sve druge curke, tako ću se i ja valjda snaći s tim lijekovima. Ali da me je malo strah, je... Strah me, da nešto ne zeznem i propadne postupak. 

Ma bit će sve ok - moram pozitivno razmišljati!!!

----------


## snupi

Anka sve bude ok , samo nemoj bojati jer strah dodatno pogorsava situaciju! Kad se trebas poceti pikati  ? Ako te je strah idi na hitnu , tamo te moraju piknuti!

----------


## wanna be mommy

cure, evo ja na svoju osobnu inicijativu, išla vaditi hormone štitnjače i naravno da mi je TSH povišen. T3 i T4 su u granicama normale, a TSH je 5,96 (ref.vrijed. 0,2-4,2). Uzv štitnjače obavila, uredan, e sad idem u utorak na dodatne pretrage da vidim zbog čega mi je tako. 
Tražite od svojih doktora uputnice (ja sam preko privatnog zdravstvenog išla) da obavite pretrage, jer mene u Petrovoj nitko nije slao, bez obzira što sam ja tražila, odgovor je bio nema potrebe imali smo prošli postupak js.

----------


## tina29

*wanna be mommy* super da si izvadila hormone i obavila uzv,eto sad bar znaš na čemu si,sretno dalje!
*nestrpljiva anka* sretno sa pikanjem,odradit češ ti sama to pikanje iz prve ko velika!
*snupi*  :Kiss: 
i svim ostalim curkama u postupcima i onima koje čekaju sretno!

----------


## snupi

hvala Tinek!!!

----------


## kameleon

> I to debeela mogučnost 
> Ja svog doka nisam vidla ni na jednoj punkciji a bome ni na transferu..


kako to ide s prvim konzultacijama u Petrovoj, sam biraš doktora ili ti sestre predlože?!? ja sam poslala mail, još ću probati zvati, danas nisam dobila..i kojeg bi dr- a preporučili?? iako vidim da svi mijenjaju sve, ali ipak...moraš se za nekoga odlučiti..

----------


## popsy15

Bila sam danas kod ginekologice i samo mi je briseve uzela koje sad moram čekat 3 tjedna  :Rolling Eyes: . Jedva sam ju nagovorila da mi da uputnicu bar za konzultacije. Kaže ona ,nemaš šta tražit tamo dok ne vidimo dal su brisevi u redu.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Popsy15* ..pisala sam ti na PDF VV....dobro ti je ginekologica rekla - odradi sve nalaze, CB, papu, TM spermiogram, hormone ...tako će svi biti pametniji kuda dalje...

----------


## ljubilica

> Hvala! Idem ponovno pretražiti Rodu - izgleda da sam ipak smotana. A i Youtube budem pogledala. 
> 
> Htjela sam pročitati upute, cake, smjernice, itd. Da mogu pitati sad kad budem išla po lijekove - znam da će mi sve biti jasno kad mi oni budu pokazivali - a poslije će mi se otvoriti 100 upitnika.  Malo sam nervozna - kako to sve funkcionira, kako se miješa lijek, pod kojim kutem se daje i dr. MM je rekao da je on spreman dati mi injekcije - možda i budem njega zaposlila - definitivno je puno spretniji od mene.


*Anka* ja sam se pikala doma, na poslu (sjećaš se *wbm*?), u autu... isto tako je bilo i s utrogestanima. prvi put je najgore...

----------


## ljubilica

> kako to ide s prvim konzultacijama u Petrovoj, sam biraš doktora ili ti sestre predlože?!? ja sam poslala mail, još ću probati zvati, danas nisam dobila..i kojeg bi dr- a preporučili?? iako vidim da svi mijenjaju sve, ali ipak...moraš se za nekoga odlučiti..


u pravilu možeš i sama odabrati... moja preporuka su prof.Pavičić Baldani i prof.Vrčić...naravno, svatko će predložiti onoga s kim je zadovoljan. ja još nisam zapela sa pretragama (al nikad ne reci nikad)... nema pitanja na koje mi nisu odgovorili, a ja stvarno svašta pitam. ponesem si nekad i papirić s pitanjima.
i u mailu i tel možeš naglasiti željenog doktora
sretno!

----------


## wanna be mommy

oooo i te kako se sjećam pikanja u dućanu  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

A se sjetite mog prvog pikanja sad u zadnjem postupku...u wc-u onog kafića s PZ kavice  :Laughing: 
*kameleon*,jesi se naručila?

----------


## kameleon

hvala cure!!  :Smile: 
poslala sam mailove,ali nisam još dobila termin,a nije me nitko pitao kod kojeg bi doktora..
a pošto ja ne znam niti jednog tamo..evo kaže ljubilica baldani ili vrčić..? baldani je ženska a vrčić muški??ili??
pitali su me godinu rođenja i adresu, možda dobijem pismo doma??  :Laughing: 
još jednom,hvala na ifo..pozdravi!!!!!!!

----------


## ljubilica

da da, baldani je žensko a vrčić muško...
baldani ima amb pon i uto, vrčić četvrtak, strelec srijeda... za ostale neznam
pa ak ih ne dobiješ na tel, mail-aj se s njima. na kraju krajeva, bitno je da ti budeš zadovoljna, briga te za njih. imaš pravo tražiti i birati samo ti može ovisiti kod koga se koliko čeka

----------


## ljubilica

> oooo i te kako se sjećam pikanja u dućanu


ono, daj proviri jel itko od kupaca ulazi  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Jucer mi je krenila lagano krv i danas traje kako sad ide dalje dali tribam zvati bolnicu?
Hvala curke izgleda da biljezim prvi neuspjeli ivf

----------


## žužy

tonkice,kako si,jesi zvala bolnicu?grlim
Ja imam pitanje...dali netko možda ima neki broj za info od Petrove 3?
Poslala sam im upit mailom u četvrtak al ništa..
Ginič me poslal tamo izvadit krv za trombofiliju,a na uputnici stoji  samo testovi na trombofiliju,ništ određeno..pa se bojim da me ne vrate doma.Jer testova ima hrpa,nemru mi sve napraviti.U utorak  idem gin. na  briseve,pa imam priliku da mi nadopiše na uputnicu točne pretrage,ako treba.

----------


## tonkica

Zuzy a boli i krv se pojacava doktor je rekao da uduplam dozu utrogestana pa cemo viditi ako krene kao menga da stanem

----------


## dino84

*žužy*, meni na nalazu koji sam dobila od njih piše neki broj telefona 01 46 00 331, pa pokušaj zvati na taj broj. Ja sam kod njih vadila genetske čimbenike trombfilije, PAI-I, MTHFR, Faktor V i Faktor II. Sad ne znam da li i ti te trebaš vaditi ili nešto drugo.

----------


## žužy

Fala ti puno dino,budem sutra probala nazvati.Imala sam ja popis pretraga koje sam namjeravala napraviti u vinogradskoj,ali eto moj ginić veli drukčije..pa  bi se htela osigurati,da nejdem badava.

----------


## dino84

Ma nema probleme  :Smile:  Meni su rekli da rade sve standardne pretrage vezane za neplodnost osim proteina S, homocisteina i ACE. Ja sam prošli tjedan istraživala za sebe pa zato znam. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Ti si bila osobno pitat prije il ti je sve već pisalo na uputnici?Vidim da netu da nema naručivanja.
Fala :Kiss:

----------


## ljubilica

*tonkica*  :fige:  da sve bude dobro
javljaj novosti

----------


## dino84

> Ti si bila osobno pitat prije il ti je sve već pisalo na uputnici?Vidim da netu da nema naručivanja.
> Fala


Nema naručivanja, vade svaki dan od 7.30 - 11.00 sati. Poslala sam mail pa su mi tako odgovorili. A na uputnici mi je pisalo genetski faktori trombofilije, Faktor II, Faktor V, PAI-I, MTHFR. Izvadili mi 4 epruvete krvi i rekla mi je da su nalazi za desetak dana.

----------


## lana2401

cure dal ste čule ili probale fertili up tablete ???????kkava su iskustva?

----------


## snupi

iskreno nikad nisam cula za to!

----------


## amy2004

Evo nakon duge borbe sa raznim upalama i gljivicama svi nalazi su  skupljeni i uredni sad samo čekamo da dođu i prođu oni dani u mjesecu pa  da idem u postupak......
E sad zanima me kakav je postupak za AIH  kad dođem u Zg,na onome papiru piše da dođem između 5 i 9 dc.....kako se  to bliži malo sam nervozna  :Sad:  :scared:

----------


## sven&iva

Drage moje,Madonna sutra ima laparotomiju u7.30!!!
Danas sam je posjetila da joj malo ublazim nervozu  :Smile:  
Malo vibrica da sve prođe ok  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

> Drage moje,Madonna sutra ima laparotomiju u7.30!!!
> Danas sam je posjetila da joj malo ublazim nervozu  
> Malo vibrica da sve prođe ok  
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Lijepo od tebe, i ja bih da sam bliže...držim joj fige da sve prođe u najboljem redu i da se brzo oporavi  :Heart:

----------


## snupi

za madonnu da prođe sve ok!!!

----------


## tonkica

Saljem puno vibrica za Madonnu da bude sve ok.

----------


## ana 03

Evo da se i ja prijavim ovaj put smo u kratkom protokolu gonal f pen 2,3,4,5.cetrotide 3am0.25 6 dan uvz... E sad s obzirom da smo prvi put bili u dugom postupku s dec i ne mogu se sjetiti Šta je drugo bilo... Dobili 3blastice sreća naša da se bar ijedna primila... Pa sam sad jako skeptična s tim kratkim postupkom... I da onda mi je uvz bio 8dan dok je sad 6jel to znači da će i sve ostalo biti ranije... Zanima me vaša iskustva s kratkim postupkom

----------


## sven&iva

Pozz cureke  :Smile: 
*Madonna* je jucer ujutro operirana,da bi zbog puknuća neke "žilice" opet navečer završila na stolu  :Sad: 
Danas su mi na intenzvnoj rekli da se je probudila i da je sve dobro zavrsilo!!!! hb
Čule smo se,kaže da ju boli i ima jako nizak tlak.
U ponedjeljak cu je posjetit pa cu znat više.....

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
opet nikaj kod mene..
početak lipnja još jednom..

----------


## žužy

Drži se *madona*!  :Love: 
*Ftičice*,žao mi je..nek lipanj bude sretan mjesec! :fige: 
Svima u postupku,sretno!

----------


## ljubilica

*madona*  :fige:  da sve bude ok

----------


## tonkica

Madona mislimo na tebe drži se bit će sve ok.
Fticica zao mi je zelim ti svu srecu u lipnju.

----------


## Njuskalica

Oprostite na upadu...poklanjam gonal 75 i utrice za primopredaju u utorak u petrovoj,zato sam ovdje tipnula.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ovo s zatvaranjem foruma je jako lijepa gesta - suosjećam s mummy-s.

Inače cure dobro jutro!! 
Madona ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Imam i ja pitanje: dakle jučer sam išla po lijekove. Dr. Me isprepadao da mi je prolaktin previsok, da donesem novi nalaz i da ce se postupak morat odgoditi dok se to ne izregulira. Srećom pa sam pogledala i ja kasnije,a ono u referentnim vrijednostima. Uf. Šok. Priznao je gresku,al zzaboravio izbrisati iz nalaza. Tako da ću ipak još jjednom vaditi prolaktin da nebi bilo problema.
Sada napokon pitanje: Dobila sam terapiju 2. i 3. Dan ciklusa 200 jedinica puregon; 4. i 5. Dan ciklusa 150 jedinica puregon; 6. Dan UZV. To mi je jasno. Al nije mi jasno zašto sam dobila dvije kutijice puregona: na jednoj piše puregon 900 IU/1,08 ml, a na drugoj 300 IU/0,36 ml. Kad dakle trošim koju kutiju?!?! Ako netko zna... Hvala!!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Evo da I ja javim vijesti iz Petrove. Postupak se odgadja dok se TSH ne spusti ispod 2.5. Trebam vaditi krv na dan kad dobijem m, ako se spustio krecem odmah u postupak ako ne vadim tsh svaka 2 tj pa opet na dan m. Od stimulacije cu imati puregon i 6dc uzv.

----------


## ljubilica

*nestpljiva anka* zovi sutra s.Irenu i pitaj.. možda je neka zabuna

----------


## Mary123

Curke moje vdim navala na lijekove je počela...Ja po svoje idem 24.6...tko zna šta ću dobiti...dosad sam bila na gonalama....
*Amy2004* neznam šta i kako moraš....ak ti se nitko ne javi sa odgovorom onda nazovi sestru Ivu ili Irenu pa pitaj...Sretno
*Wbm* da se TSH vrati u normalu da što prije započneš sa postupkom....
*Nestrpljiva anka* zovi pa ih pitaj...
*Madona* drži se...
*Ftičica* žao mi je...sretnooo za dalje....
Svim ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba

----------


## snupi

curke ima li koja viska bromergona?

----------


## Zeljka33

Drage cure, ja sam 2008 imala uspješan ICSI u Petrovoj i evo malecka ima već 4,5 g....tako da i vama želim što prije  :Wink: 

Ja sam se sada odlučila da ponovno krenem u potrazi za drugim bebačem  :Smile: , pa me zanima koliko se sada čeka na postupak u Petrovoj? Ja sam  prvi puta čekala cca par mjeseci na prve konzultacije i onda godinu dana do postupka kod dr R.
Ima li netko da je kod dr R.? Da li ej još uvijek srijedom ?

----------


## wanna be mommy

Mary 123, jos malo i kreces. Drzim palceve!!!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Zeljka, on I S su srijedom jos uvijek! Postupak se ceka par mjeseci nije strasno!
Sretno!

----------


## Zeljka33

wanna be mommy   hvala!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ey, cure!*

Zvala sam više puta ali nitko se nije javio - ali nema ni veze - shvatila sam sama. U jednoj i drugoj kutiji radi se o istom lijeku istog sastava (greškom  sam zaključila da je Puregon u jednoj kutiji "jači" od drugog -ali ne - lijek je identičan) samo što plava kutija ima 900 jedinica, a rozna 300. Ako potrošim prvih 900 jedinica, otvaram drugu kutiju od 300. Ukupno sam dakle dobila 1.200 jedinica - eventualni višak moram vratiti, a ako mi bude falilo moram se javiti i zatražiti još. To je sva filozofija. Sada samo čekam. 

Jučer mi je bila ovulacija - tolike sam imala bolove na desnoj strani da sam se jedva popela stepenicama i boljelo me i tijekom S. Da bar uspijemo prirodno! 

*Željka* -  ja sam ti kod dr R. - ako budeš imala pitanja, javi se!!!!!!!!!! Srijedom je on dežuran. Bila sam na konzultacijama 27.02 - a dobila termin za 6. mjesec. Nemoj me uzet za riječ, ali sestra je nešto spomenula da dok ima ili popunjen 9. mjesec ili skoro popunjen.

----------


## Mary123

*Wbm* hvala na palčevima...jedva čekam da krenem da vidimo šta će ovaj put biti....
*Nestrpljiva anka* upravo tako...tak sam i ja gonale dobila....
*Željka33* nemam pojma..ja sam kod dr.K.....Ja sam dobila nove konzultacije za 2-3 tjedna,a postupak za 5mj....i ja isto mislim da je 9. mj. skoro pa popunjen....Javi im se što prije email-om pa ćeš vidjeti...

----------


## Zeljka33

super, znači da je sada to brže nego prije 5 godina  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

i svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubi35

Ja 37 god., nizak AIH, suprug 42 god., teratozoospermia. Do sad IVF x2.
Bili smo u Petrovoj u 5. mj 2013. Na otpusnici piše:
Indukacija ovulacije: Menopur+Cetroide
Terapija:
2-4 d.c. Menopur 4 amp
5-7 d.c. Menopur 3 amp
6-7 d.c. Cetroide 1 amp
8d.c. Brevactide 10000 u 22,00h
Praćenje uzv folikulometrija.
6d.c., folikuli desno=15; endometrij 0,67/III.
8d.c., folikuli desno=18; endometrij 0,80/III.
10d.c.(20.5.2013.),aspirirana jedna oocita (ICSI na jednu oocitu).
KIROPOHRANA 1 ZAMETKA.
Upute dobila.
Kod prof Radakovića

----------


## snupi

Ljubi drage volje bi ti odgovorila , koliko se kuzim jednu blasticu imas smrznutu!

----------


## žužy

Kak nam je *madona*?

----------


## sven&iva

> Kak nam je *madona*?


Madonna je dobro,oporavlja se!
Sutra joj najvjerovatnije skidaju kopce pa ce znat jel ide kuci :Smile:   :Smile:  
Hvala vam sto se mislile na nju  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage jeli mi mozete malo objasnit kako ide procedura kad imas smrzlice, dali se to nesto triba narucivat ili ih samo zovnem i dali znate jeli se dolazi prije na ultrazvuk i koji dan ciklusa se to radi da znam zbog posla koliko cu opet morati biti odsutna

----------


## žužy

*tonkice*,zovni sestru Ivu bude ti rekla proceduru..
Evo npr. meni je rečeno da u ciklusu u kojem dogovorim FET (2,3mj nakon IVF-a,ovisi kak tvoj dr kaže),dođem 7.-8. dan na prvu folikulometriju.
*Bubaba* nam ide u FET ovaj mjesec,pa strpljivo čekamo da nam se javi  :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Hvala ti Žužy, a kad ti kreces dalje?

----------


## žužy

Eh...pojma nemam  :Cool: 
20. idem na pretrage sa štitnjačom a sad za koji dan i za tromb.,a u četvrtak podižem nalaze briseva.
Pa ako sve bude uredno,idem i ja tvojim stopama - po eskimića.Al idemo redom...
Sretno *tonkice*,javi kad krečeš  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo dobila termin za konzultacije za dva tjedna kod dr R  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Žužy draga hvala ti i ja tebi zelim da ti svi nalazi budu uredni ma oce sigurno i da šta prije krenes po eskimice, sretno.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bok! Ovdje je nekakvo zatišje... Ajd da malo aktiviramo ovu grupu. U kojoj ste vi fazi? 

Ja bi s postupkom trebala slijedeći tjedan krenuti. Danas idem po nalaz prolaktina- prošli put mi je bio super  - ali nikad se ne zna. Dok mi je rekao da odgađamo postupak ako bude iznad referentnih vrijednosti. A valjda zbog nervoze - baš noć prije što ću ga vaditi nisam mogla spavati i budila se cijelu noć-  :Rolling Eyes:  Uf valjda će biti ok!

----------


## tonkica

Nestrpljiva Anka zelim ti uspjesan postupak i da ugledas super betu., sretno.
Ja kako sad stvari stoje sljedeci ciklus idem na FET reka je doktor da cemo se cuti za 7-8 dana i sve dogovorit.

----------


## linalena

evo i mene, prijavljujem početak postupka - pikam se od jučer, folikulometrija u ponedjeljak

Jel mi možete reći da li ima smisla dolaziti puno ranije od 7? Radim od pol 9, dosta blizu Petrovoj, pa bi se htjela osigurati da ću stići na vrijeme. Mislim si doći oko 20-15 do 7, kad kvragu nemogu autom

----------


## žužy

*linalena*,ima smisla zašto ne,prva budeš na redu dok počnu raditi  :Smile:  I ja sam dolazila tak,između pola 7 i 15 do 7,ovisno o prometu kad putujem iz kc.Doktor dođe oko pola 8 i začas si gotova.
Sretno svima u postupku.

----------


## snupi

Potpisujem sve kaj zuzy rekla, bolje je da dođes prva, ako nema nikoga  a dođes prva idi u onaj hodnik di je sesetra Irena da ti daju facikl sa papirima i ona ih das  sesetri koja je taj dan tamo u zelenoj kucici, tak je bilo samom dva puta dok sam bila na folikulometrijama.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Linalena*, ovisi kod kojeg si doktora. Ja sam znala doći u pol osam i čekati čak do 10. Moj je dottore dolazio elegantno zadnji. :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ja sam kod dr Š ??? kaj mislite, ću stići, doći ću što prije stignem, pol 7 valjda


folikulometrije su tamo kada uđem u kliniku lijevo, prema onoj anesteziji??? ili desno prema odjelu gdje sam podigla lijekove

----------


## žužy

Lijevo,zna biti još mrak unutra tak rano.Sestra dođe oko 7,mam joj se javi...*linalena*,  :fige:  da uspijete!

----------


## linalena

meni ko da je prvi put, baš me trese ono pozitiva

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne znam za Špremicu, ali prije 7 ti je stvaarno prerano dolaziti. Ideš lijevo prema anesteziji, ali se javiš na treća (koliko se sjećam) vrata desno kad uđeš u čekaonu, pa bila si valjda na konzultacijama tamo.

----------


## ljubilica

*linalena* ja Š nisam nikad tamo rano vidjela. uglavnom sam viđala vrčića i streleca. ostali kao da iza 8 dolaze, moja oko 9

----------


## daani13

> *linalena* ja Š nisam nikad tamo rano vidjela. uglavnom sam viđala vrčića i streleca. ostali kao da iza 8 dolaze, moja oko 9




Zna li netko možda kad dr.Šimunić ide na godišnji?

----------


## Argente

oo daani13, baš si mi pala na pamet pred koji dan - jesi bila na konzultacijama?

----------


## daani13

> oo daani13, baš si mi pala na pamet pred koji dan - jesi bila na konzultacijama?


hejjjjjj,,naručena sam kraj 6,,pa ću ići tada ili početkom 7 mjeseca,pa ne znam kada ide na godišnji,,zvat ću u ponedjeljak bolnicu i pitati. Šta ima s tobom? Pozdrav!!!

----------


## snupi

ja idem sad k šimuniću u 6. mjesecu, točnije postajem pikalica od srijede. On je moj dr. ne znam kad ide na g.o.

----------


## madona

Pozdrav drage moje i hvala vam šta ste mislile na mene u mojim teškim trenutcima. Bilo je jako gadno ali izvukla se ja, evo me doma živa i zdrava. Kako zahvaljujem vama tako i cijelom bolničkom osoblju bez kojeg se ne bi tako brzo oporavila. Sad slijedi odmaranje i mirovanje.

----------


## bubaba

> *tonkice*,zovni sestru Ivu bude ti rekla proceduru..
> Evo npr. meni je rečeno da u ciklusu u kojem dogovorim FET (2,3mj nakon IVF-a,ovisi kak tvoj dr kaže),dođem 7.-8. dan na prvu folikulometriju.
> *Bubaba* nam ide u FET ovaj mjesec,pa strpljivo čekamo da nam se javi


Hehhehe naravno da moja Žužy misli na mene...( oni koji nisu upoznati , bile smo zajedno na punkciji i da nije bilo nje..ne znam kako bih to preživila hahahah) 
Uglavnom ja sam ovaj mjesec predviđena za FET. U petak mi je bio prvi uzv, danas drugi uzv...idući mi je u srijedu...držite mi fige, jer sam do sada toliko puta vražena kući da sam u nemilom strahu...ljubim vas sve skupa

----------


## žužy

*madona*,neka je i to prošlo...lijepo nek te sad dragi mazi i pazi  :Smile:  Kaj sad dalje,dok se oporaviš?
*bubaba*  :Very Happy:  za fet!Pratim pozorno,da znam kaj i mene čeka (nadam se) uskoro.Jel se danas izdvojil koji folikul?

----------


## ljubilica

*madona* odlično da si doma... mislile smo na tebe. sad se čim više odmaraj da se čim prije oporaviš  :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Madona sad lipo odmaraj i oporavi se da mozes dalje u nove pobjede.
Bubaba sretno, moze pitanjce, zar se stvarno kad ides na FET mora toliko puta na folikulometriju nisam iz Zg pa da znam zbog posla ja sam mislila da dodjes samo na transfer

----------


## žužy

*tonkice*,mislim da se za fet ide na fm baš kao da ideš u prirodan ciklus.Mora se "uloviti" ovulacija,odnosno mora se odrediti O-day,da bi se znao točan dan fet-a.Embrij se vrača onaj dno kolko je star.Npr,ako imaš pohranjene trodnevne,transfer ti bude 3. dan nakon utvrđene O.

----------


## tonkica

Hvala ti Žužy, uf onda sam u problemu šef će da poludi, ma necu se nervirat nešto cu izmislit s obzirom da nezna moju situaciju, inaće imam blastociste onda znači da će transfer biti peti dan kao i sad zadnji put., hvala na pomoci sutra cu ih zvati da vidim jeli se triba šta prije najavit.

----------


## linalena

evo a ja uspjela sve zbaviti ujutro i biti na poslu na vrijeme
sve je super, sviđa mi se kaj sestra zna imena pacijentica u postupku

imam 6 folikula, oko 10mm, endo dobar, no nisam zapamtila koliko, nastavljamo dalje
sljedeća kontrola u srijedu, no onda mi nije frka s poslom

madona, ja sam imala laparotomiju velikog mioma (tolikog da sam nakon operacije bila lakša za pol kile) u Petrovoj i sve je uredu
ja ću ti pak savjetovati da ne ležiš previše, zbog cirkulacije - lagana šetnja, kućanski poslovi koji ne znače presagibanje trbuha, podizanje
probaj nositi steznik i tjerati se da što više pišaš kako bi čistila mjehur od bakterija koje se namnože zbog katetera
i da pazi se papice kaj radi naslage na trbuhu - ja nakon reza strahoviti teško ih skidam, ne znam kako dođe ali nikako da odu

bubaba biti će sada sve OK, jel tako!!!

----------


## žužy

*linalena*,super za folikule,nek samo rastu!
Eto drago mi je da si uspjela sve obaviti na vrijeme,jesi dugo čekala ujutro?

----------


## snupi

bravo Linalena sad držimo fige  za dalje!

----------


## snupi

ja jedva cekam svoj početak, nikad prije nisam bila toliko nestrpljiva!

----------


## tonkica

Linalena super za folikule i da sve bude odlično dalje drzimo debele fige.
Snupi još malo i bliži se tvoj dan postajes nam pikalica, sretno i neka ovaj put bude uspješno i tebi drzimo debele fige.

----------


## snupi

treća sreća- najveća - hvala ti!

----------


## bernica

snupiii...punooo sreće...ma ovaj je sigurno dobitni...i svima ostalima puno,puno onih vibrica koje neznam nacrtat  :Smile:  . Pratim vas stalno...mi čekamo tak 9 mj....i drugi postupak... nego...jučer mi se javila frendica koja isto ide na postupak,prvi put oko jeseni...kod dr.Streleca. Još nema ništ od nalaza pa je počela skupljati...može mi neka od vas koja je kod njega napisati kaj on okvirno traži za prvi put pa da joj pomognem oko priprema? Ja sam kod dr.R ali skužila sam da svaki dr ima neka svoja pravila pa da dodje što spremnija....hvala cure

----------


## žužy

*bernica*,frendica ima dogovoren baš postupak u jesen ili ide tek na konzultacije? Jer za postupak kod dr. S joj treba isto što i kod bilo kojeg drugog doktora,kad ide po ljekove mora donijeti sve nalaze s onog popisa.

----------


## bubaba

> *madona*,neka je i to prošlo...lijepo nek te sad dragi mazi i pazi  Kaj sad dalje,dok se oporaviš?
> *bubaba*  za fet!Pratim pozorno,da znam kaj i mene čeka (nadam se) uskoro.Jel se danas izdvojil koji folikul?


Žužy, znaš da ja pozorno pratim sve kako bih ti mogla do detalja ispričati..hihihi. Jučer se izdvojio jedan foliku i endometrij se popravio...sutra opet uzv pa ti javim. 
Tonkice , ja sam već bila na dva uzv-a i sutra idem na treći. Inače sam iz Zadra i došla sam još u petak, moja pretpostavka je da ću u zg. morati biti bar 10. dana. Uzela sam bolovanje
Linalena hvala ti na podršci..divno si to rekla !! Ljubim te

----------


## bubaba

> evo a ja uspjela sve zbaviti ujutro i biti na poslu na vrijeme
> sve je super, sviđa mi se kaj sestra zna imena pacijentica u postupku
> 
> imam 6 folikula, oko 10mm, endo dobar, no nisam zapamtila koliko, nastavljamo dalje
> sljedeća kontrola u srijedu, no onda mi nije frka s poslom
> 
> madona, ja sam imala laparotomiju velikog mioma (tolikog da sam nakon operacije bila lakša za pol kile) u Petrovoj i sve je uredu
> ja ću ti pak savjetovati da ne ležiš previše, zbog cirkulacije - lagana šetnja, kućanski poslovi koji ne znače presagibanje trbuha, podizanje
> probaj nositi steznik i tjerati se da što više pišaš kako bi čistila mjehur od bakterija koje se namnože zbog katetera
> ...


bravo za folikule..i ja sam sutra u petrovoj  :Wink:

----------


## bernica

Ide tek na dogovor. Bili vec kod njega ali su se njenom m poboljsali nalazi sgrama pa ih je vratil doma nek probaju jos koji mj,ali nist se nije dogodilo a i ustanovilo se da su njoj jajovodi zastopani pa je bila na propuhivanju i sad u jesen idu opet k strelecu.

----------


## žužy

*bubaba,linalena*,da vam i tu još poželim svu sreću !
*bernica*,onda nebi bilo loše da si pripremi friške briseve,papu i s-gram.I nek ponese nalaz sa hsg-a.Sa svime time sam mu i ja došla prvi put,rekla od kad pokušavamo i kaj smo sve probali..i zapisal nas je za 1.ivf. Nek im je sretno  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Bernice sve kaj  pise na onoj toplisti neka izvadi  i hormonalni status da ju ne budu poslali naknadno po  to!

----------


## bubaba

Pa di ste drage cure? nešto smo tihe ovih dana...
Uglavnom ja sam danas bila opet na 4 folikulometriji u petrovoj kod dr. R. Izišla sam iz ordinacije u suzama...naime, prekjučer je bilo sve super , endometrij 10,5 folikul 15 mm....danas kad sam došla, kaže mi dr. da je folikul 15,5 ali je endometrij 8,1 i da mi ovo nije dobar ciklus..i neka opet dođem u nedjelju ujutro...i sad se ja bojim da ću onda ići kući bez ičega....Naime, 11 dc imala sam folikul 17,5 m na lijevom jajniku i 12 mm na desnom i endometrij 7,5, 13 dc je samo rekao da imam na desnom folikul od 15 mm i endometrij 10,5, a sad ovo...po bogu što mi se to događa? Luda sam od brige...

----------


## snupi

buba kaj si dobila od stimulacije, ako si u nedelju gore, mozemo se i upoznati i ja moram doci na prvi uzv , sta je rekao zasto se to dogodilo?

----------


## bubaba

> buba kaj si dobila od stimulacije, ako si u nedelju gore, mozemo se i upoznati i ja moram doci na prvi uzv , sta je rekao zasto se to dogodilo?


Nemam nikakvu stimulaciju, prirodni...ja sam u ožujku imala punkciju..transfer odgođen zbog povišenog progesterona..i onda sam pauzirala do sad..ništa nije rekao..luda sam više..svaki put mi se neko sranje dogodi i vrati me doma...
biti ću i ja gore..bilo bi mi drago da se upoznamo...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bubaba, žao mi je što nije sve po PS-u. Nadam se da će se preokrenuti na dobro!
Ja sam od jučer pikalica!!! S Puregon penom je super,super jednostavno. Detaljna uputstva sam našla na Youtube! I ništa ne boli, nije poplavilo, nema kvrge. Zasad sam zadovoljna!
Snupi ~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*bubaba*,draga moja grlim te!Zbilja je dosta više toga odgađanja...iskreno se nadam da bude sutra neke promjene i da na kraju ciklus ispadne kako treba za FET.
Opet...znaš i sama,kak god to teško prihvatiti,bolje da se odgodi i ovaj put ako dr misli da nebi uspjelo.Zakaj se to događa,kolko su te samo put vratili nazad...  :Nope: Jesi vadila sad progesteron?
*anka,snupi*,vi ste obje na puregonu?Nije teško kaj ne...sretno od srca  :fige:

----------


## bubaba

> *bubaba*,draga moja grlim te!Zbilja je dosta više toga odgađanja...iskreno se nadam da bude sutra neke promjene i da na kraju ciklus ispadne kako treba za FET.
> Opet...znaš i sama,kak god to teško prihvatiti,bolje da se odgodi i ovaj put ako dr misli da nebi uspjelo.Zakaj se to događa,kolko su te samo put vratili nazad... Jesi vadila sad progesteron?
> *anka,snupi*,vi ste obje na puregonu?Nije teško kaj ne...sretno od srca


Žužy srećice hvala ti...nisam vadila progesteron...razumjem ja sve što ti govoriš..ali ja sam trebala biti u postupku u siječnju, pa odgođeno za ožujak jer nisam imala amh i 3 d uzv..onda sam se pikala u ožujku kad je odgođen transfer radi progesterona..onda sam došla u svibnju pa me opet poslao doma..i sad opet... :Sad: (((((((( nemam sreće i gotovo...

Anka i snupi sretno vam , držim fige..

----------


## žužy

Da poludiš...drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## Zima77

Cure drzite se

----------


## snupi

ja sam na gonalima a sutra trebam dobiti  cetrotide.Hvala zima i žužy.Anka sretno i tebi!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bubaba, ti si kod dr. R? I ja! On je radikalan: ako preduvjeti za postupak nisu savršeni, on odustaje. Ali to je možda i bolje tako - vjerujem da ima uspjeha u poslu.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Snupi, ja ću isto dobiti cetrotide. Možda u utorak već. Sretno danas na UZV!

----------


## snupi

Hvala darling onda se vidimo u utorak? Bubaba drago mi je da smo se upoznale, ali mi je zao da su ti opet obustavili postupak.

----------


## Kadauna

da i ovdje dignem, please cure ako se još niste upisali, molim Vas da  upišete svoje stimulacije, broj dobivenih jajnih stanica, embrija,  smrzlića i to na ovom linku: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

HVALA!

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage svima želim puno sreće za sve što vam treba., 
ja danas sve dogovorila cekam mengu i onda krecemo u FET baš sam nestrpljiva.

----------


## snupi

Hvala Tonki i tebi svako dobro dalje!

----------


## snupi

danas 8 dan vadila estradiol i prolaktin u cetrtak opet uzv!

----------


## linalena

sretno svima
mi danas dobili 5 komada
kako su me piknuli s onom anestezijom samo sam osjetila neš u desnoj vratnoj žili i bilo mi je liiijeeepoooooooooooo

----------


## ljubilica

bok curke
Moze li me netko podsjetiti sta treba pisati na up kad se ide po lijekove? Ja se jednostavno ne mogu sjetiti. Znam samo da je jedna za bolnicko lijecenje a druga  :neznam:

----------


## linalena

kontrolni pregled/pregled tako nekako

----------


## žužy

*ljubilice*,tako je,samo pregled bude dovoljno.Meni je moj ginič na tu drugu pisal pregled,ultrazvuk (kao zlu ne trebalo),al u biti te ne gledaju taj put dok ideš po ljekove tako da je dovoljno da piše pregled.
*linalena*,super za 5 komada!Neka se sad lijepo dijele  :Klap:  Sutra zoveš?Javi rezultate  :Smile: 
*snupi*,sretno!

----------


## madona

Pozdrav drage moje ja vam se lagano oporavljam još me bole rane ali ide na bolje. Mirujem još uvijek. Svakoj od vas želim puno sreće u postupcima i da bete budu visoke! To vam želim od srca! I vjerujte mi da se svaka prepreka da preskočiti! Još jednom SRETNO!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ljubilica

*Madona* kakav je plan nakon oporavka?
Drago mi je da si bolje  :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Madona* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što brži oporavak!
*
Linalena* -  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan postupak!

Ja bila jučer na prvom UZV u ovom postupku - imam 4 folikula na desnoj strani, jedan lijevo - veličine 11 - 12,5mm. Mene je osobno zabrinuo podatak da mi je endometrij <0,5, dok se moj dok uopće nije obazirao na to. Kad sam ga pitala, rekao je da ne brinem da će sve biti dobro kad bude trebalo biti. 

Jučer krenula s Cetrotide i imala sam neku reakciju - kao veliki, ogromni plik od komarca - ali nije me boljelo - tako da je sve ok. Čitala sam da se Cetrotide daje tek kad folikuli dostignu veličinu 14mm - na jednoj njemačkoj stranici. U RH je izgleda druga praksa.

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica uputnica za pregled i uputnica za bolničko ljecenje.
Madona želim ti da se što prije oporavis.
Cure sretno

----------


## snupi

Anka imala sam i ja plik od cetrotida nisi ga gurnula dovoljno duboko - mora biti na pola puta aizmeđu 45 i 90 stupnjeva  on ide supkutano  mozes ga dati si i u ruku ako je problem trbuh i nemas bas sala.Ja imam za sad 6 folikula, jucer mi je bio dan, sutra idem  opet. Lina za veeelikkuuu beettuutonkice hvala na lijepim zeljama, madonna sve bude ok , tonkice hvala na lijepim željama!

----------


## snupi

8 dan

----------


## Kadauna

gotovo sve cure na cetrotide reagiraju s tim crvenilom kao ubod, i ja sam, mislim da ti to i u uputama stoji, ništa zabrinjavajuće. 

Što se tiče uvođenja cetrotide, imaš dva načina: 
a) standardno, 7. dan stimulacije što je vjerujem kod tebe slučaj
b) kad se uzv redovno prati razvoj foikula, u tom slučaju kad vodeći folikul dosegne veličinu od 14 mm, ali to treba dobro popratiti na uzv i ovdje se potroši manje stimulacije i manje cetrotida, rezultati su isti - možda čak i bolji - ali je za liječnike više posla, više uzv

----------


## snupi

Kadauna  ja ga imam od 6 dana, suta idem na 3 uzv pa sto fazi sto i kako dalje!

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna  ja ga imam od 6 dana, suta idem na 3 uzv pa sto fazi sto i kako dalje!


ne znam zašto su ti uveli već 6. dan, jesu te gledali taj 6. dan na uzv pa ti onda uveli cetrotide ili su ti odmah rekli da 6. dan stimulacije uzimaš i cetrotide? 

I ostatak pitanja ne kužim

----------


## linalena

cure svima puno puno dobrih ishoda, pusa svima

----------


## linalena

ja sam cetotide ukupno dobila 3
UZV 6, 8 i 10 dc i milsim da mi je prvi bio 8dc (ili 9??)

----------


## Kadauna

ciklusa ili stimulacije?

----------


## linalena

ciklusa, stimulacija od 2dc

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Snupi* - nisam preplitko ubola - jer sam cijelu iglu uronila  :Cool:   Dakle pod 45° pored pupka - malo niže. Dakle apsolutno u skladu s uputama koje su priložene medikamentu.
*
Kadauna* - vidjela sam da je to učestala nuspojava, tako da se nisam uznemirila. 
Ja sam isto krenula 6.dc. To je izgleda praksa u Petrovoj. Dakle taj dan sam bila na UZV - na lijevoj strani sam imala samo jedan folikul od 12,5mm, a desno dva po 11mm i dva po 12mm. Iako su nešto manji nego uobičajeno za početak uzimanja Cetrotide, ja sam ih dobila. Dakle 3 komada. U petak idem ponovno na UZV (9dc) pa ćemo vidjeti dalje. Uz Cetrotide uzimam i dalje terapiju s Puregonom. 
*
Recite, da li je neka od vas imala tanašnji endometrij a da nije uzimala Estrofem? Kako se to razvijalo?*

Čitala sam da HCG-šprica povećava rapidno endometrij - dakle štoperica. Pretpostavljam da dok računa na taj učinak. Bojim se da neće ni doći do transfera ako mi se endometrij ne pokrene.

----------


## Argente

Ako je tih <0,5 pola centimetra odnosno 5mm, onda ti još stigne narasti. Za transfer treba biti min. 7mm, a ima još do transfera...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Argente* - nadam se da imaš pravo!!!!! Vjerujem apsolutno svom doku i njegovom iskustvu. Samo se bojim da kod mene ne bude iznimka od pravila. 

Ima još par dana do transfera - prirodno mi ovulacija bude 13.-14.dc (a kako će sad u postupku biti ne znam) - ali ne računam da će transfer biti skoro.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Što se tiče jedinice ne znam - da li je to 0,5mm ili 0,5cm!? Ne znam - on je rekao samo 0,5 - a i na papiru nije pisala mjera.

----------


## Mary123

Pozzz curke..eto nema mene dugo..u ponedjeljak idem po lijekove..sljedeci mjesec sam u postupku ali neznam sta ce biti...danas stigao nalaz brisa i imam chlamydiu trachomatis..dobila terapiju...e sad sta ce biti i hocu moci sljedeci mjesec u postupak??!??u komi sam i velikom soku.nikada nisam imala problema,posljednji nalaz brisa je bio cist ko suza...a sad ovo..koma...

----------


## snupi

ja sam pocela sa gonalima od 2 dc -po 3 kom i onda 6 dan su mi uveli certotide po 1 komad.1 put sam bila na uzvu 6 dc, zatim, 8 dc i 10 dcpa vam budem sutra javila kaj me sljeduje dalje  da li stoperica i onda u subotu aspiracija- javim stanje.
Mary morala budes sanirati bestiju - vjerujem da si dobila ili nesto vaginalno za premaz ili kakve tabletice, predopstavljam da kreces za mjesec dana i da do onda bude sve sanirano.

----------


## Mary123

*Snupi* dobila sam sumamed....ma nisam pametna šta će biti...sva sam van sebe...baš mi je to trebalo mjesec dana prije postupka....Da trebala bi se poečt pikati iza 20.7...

----------


## bubekica

Mary, bez cistih briseva neces moci krenuti u postpak, ako zalijecis i stignes izvaditi kontrolni bris koji ce biti uredan, onda startas. A mislim da do 20.7. to stignes. Zao mi je sto te to snaslo u najnezgodnijem trenutku. Sretno!

----------


## Mary123

Ma nemam pojma otkud se ona samo pojavila....u 9.mj prošle godine nalaz bio uredan...Ali nije mi ni jasno kako se na papi nije pokazala a na brisu je....Idem u ponedjeljak u Zg pa ćemo vidjeti....

----------


## snupi

podpisujem Bubek i ne brini do 20.07. sve bude ok!

----------


## Mary123

Ja se nadam cure moje drage...idem u pon u Zg pa ćemo vidjeti....S pikanjem bi trebala početi oko 25.7.pa se nadam da ću uspjeti riješiti

----------


## tonkica

Mary ma sigurno ćeš se rjesiti toga do početka postupka, ja ti držim fige.

----------


## linalena

a što oni u rade tako dugo u ljeto??

----------


## snupi

stanje: danas  jos 2 gonala+1 cetrotide, sutra štoperica, nedelja aspiracija, end. 8,5 cm, 6 folukula!

----------


## sanjalica82

evo i mene..jucer bila na  konzultacijam kod dr. R. upisana sam za novi postupak u 12mj jer se sad on popunjava...ispalo je da je bila slaba doza puregona (zajedno sa cetrotidima).

----------


## tonkica

Snupi sretno u nedjelju i ddržim fige da bude puno jajnih stanica

----------


## tina29

*snupi* sretno u nedjelju!!!
*mary* draga držim fige da se što prije riješiš te beštije i da lijepo kreneš u postupak,sretno!!!
i ostalim curama sretno i velike puse!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, bokic! Stanje kod mene: 9dc, 1x 16,5, 3x 16, 2x  15, 2x 14, 1x 13 i 2x 12. 

Ovo je super s obzirom da je prije tri dana bilo samo 5 dosta malih. A endometrij mi je s 0,5 porastao na 6,8.
Sad čekam nalaz estradiola. Ako sve bude ok, aspiracija bi mogla biti u ponedjeljak ili utorak.

----------


## snupi

bravo super si reagirala na terapiju, držimo fige za dalje, mozda budes na asiracijii sa mnom u nedjelju, :Smile: !

----------


## jurinka

Moje osobno iskustvo .Žao mi je što sam išla dva puta na inseminaciju to  za mene bilo gubljenje vremena koje tako brzo leti .Ako želiš što prije do bebe idi na punkciju veća vjerojatnost da se desi trudnoća a malo više bolno al vjeruj vrijedi-Želim ti svu sreću

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Snupi- dok je rekao da aspiracija neće biti prije ponedjeljka, a možda tek u utorak. Tako da nećemo biti skupa u nedjelju! Želim ti puno, puno uspjeha i napokon docekas +!

----------


## snupi

jurinka kod koga si bila na  inseminaciju, ja idem na ivf i punkcija mi je u nedelju? Koja je tvoja dijagnoza?

----------


## Mary123

Snupi sretno na punkciji...

----------


## linalena

snupi da punkcija bude plodonosna i ne prebolna (jer malo mora, zar ne)
a onda za tulum u labu

----------


## špelkica

> Pozzz curke..eto nema mene dugo..u ponedjeljak idem po lijekove..sljedeci mjesec sam u postupku ali neznam sta ce biti...danas stigao nalaz brisa i imam chlamydiu trachomatis..dobila terapiju...e sad sta ce biti i hocu moci sljedeci mjesec u postupak??!??u komi sam i velikom soku.nikada nisam imala problema,posljednji nalaz brisa je bio cist ko suza...a sad ovo..koma...


Draga Mary123, nikako nemoj ići u postupak s Chlamydiom T., opasno je za bebu, tj pretpostavljam da nećeš moći ići dok to ne riješiš. Moguće da je imaš već od prije, samo je nisu uspjeli "uhvatiti" brisevima. Na papa testu se to ne može vidjeti, već se ona dijagnosticira specijalnim testovima. Jesi imala problem sa začepljenim jajovodima, spontanim,...?

----------


## snupi

drage moje eto vratila se među žive, rigala 3 puta od anstezije  punktirano 5 js.Vidjela bab jos je u jednom komadu!

----------


## Mary123

Špelkica bila sam na dva postupka i nije uspjelo.imam dosta dobrih jajnih stanica..u oba postupka.do oplodnje dodje al se neuhvati..sutra sam u zg pa cemo vidjeti sta ce reci moj dr.

----------


## špelkica

Mary123, znam jednu curu koja je imala uvijek dobre embrije, ali joj se nisu uspjeli implatirati. Na kraju se uspostavilo da ima začepljene jajovode zbog preboljene upale Chlamydiom. Kad je odstranila jajovode sve je bilo ok, tj uspjela je ostati trudna.

----------


## tonkica

Snupi super, sad drzimo fige za super tulum u labu, sretno.

----------


## Mary123

Jutro...sta ce na kraju biti da cu morat ic odstranit jajovod...ma tko zna sta ce mi se jos dogoditi...
Evo ja putujem za zg pa cemo vidjeti sta kaze doktor...

----------


## linalena

njoj je vjerojatno indikacija za odstranjivanje jajovoda bila neka druga . tipa endiometrioza
jer kako to da onda to nije  neki standardni postupak nakon niza neuspjelih transfera (meni je ovaj 8)
a nisam nikada ustanovila stanje mojih jajovoda - loš spermio nas je odmah bacio na ISCI
OK osim kada sam imala otvoren trbuh na laparatomiji ih je dok pregledao i rekao da je sve bo 

tako da mery nemoj sada se uspaničiti, kakva operacija - pogotovo ako kažeš da nikada nisi imala tu bakteriju

drž se

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~
Moja aspiracija je sutra! Jučer sam se malo uspanicarila: imala sam do poslijepodne bol sličnu ovulacijskoj boli a smirilo se do večeri, a stopericu sam si trebala dati tek u 22h. Valjda nisu prasnuli folikuli. I dalje sam uvjerena da će biti sve ok B-)

----------


## bubekica

> Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~
> Moja aspiracija je sutra! Jučer sam se malo uspanicarila: imala sam do poslijepodne bol sličnu ovulacijskoj boli a smirilo se do večeri, a stopericu sam si trebala dati tek u 22h. Valjda nisu prasnuli folikuli. I dalje sam uvjerena da će biti sve ok B-)


Bez brige, nisu. Bol je normalna posljedica dobre reakcije na stimulaciju. Sretno sutra!

----------


## Mary123

Linalena budemo vidjeli sve sta ce mi re ...stigla sam u zg...pijem kavicu do zakazanog termina..javim vam novosti

----------


## špelkica

> njoj je vjerojatno indikacija za odstranjivanje jajovoda bila neka druga . tipa endiometrioza
> jer kako to da onda to nije  neki standardni postupak nakon niza neuspjelih transfera (meni je ovaj 8)
> a nisam nikada ustanovila stanje mojih jajovoda - loš spermio nas je odmah bacio na ISCI
> OK osim kada sam imala otvoren trbuh na laparatomiji ih je dok pregledao i rekao da je sve bo


Nije žena imala endometriozu već upalu Chlamydiom, ona joj je začepila jajovode. Ako za vrijeme laparoskopije vide da su jajovodi ok onda nema razloga za zabrinutost. 
Oprosti *Mery123*, nisam te htjela uplašiti, stvarno ti ne želim to. Nadam se da ćeš se od prve riješit te beštije :Yes: 
Linalena sretno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mary123

Moj postupak se odgađa sve dok nalaz brisa ne bude čist...dobila sam još dvoje vaginalete pa pauza sedam dana pa onda bris...neću se uspjet pripremiti za sedmi mj.

----------


## snupi

Hvala  curke  za sad je sve ok, sutra zovem ponovno lab! Mary  tko  ti je rekao da ce ti morati odstraniti jajovod, takvo plasenje sam imala ja, na kraju su me laparoskopski otvorili i ocistili ga i sve je bilo ok.Kupi matičnu mllječ za imunitet!

----------


## wanna be mommy

moram javiti i ovdje. moj TSH nakon 26 dana terapije euthyroxom od 25 mg, pao sa 5,94 na 3,13!  :Very Happy: 

još malo nek padne i odoh ja u Petrovu!

----------


## žužy

*anka,snupi*,sretno nadalje! :fige: 
Pitanje:Zar nisu začepljeni jajovodi nebitni za ivf postupak?Mislim,prohodni il ne,u postupku se ne diraju..tako da ne kužim ovo kaj špelkica veli,da je žena ostala trudna (pretp. u postupku,kad se spominju embriji) tek nakon što je odstranila jajovode.
*Mary*,sretno!  :fige: 
*Mommy*, :Very Happy:  super!

----------


## frka

žužy, i jajovodi mogu stvarati probleme. ova cura o kojoj špelkica priča je sigurno imala hydrosalpinx jajovoda ili gnojnu upalu zbog koje su joj odstranili jajovode. ako imaš klamidiju, ne znači odmah da je takvo što u pitanju, ali ako do toga dođe, jajovodi trebaju van jer tekućina u njima djeluje toksično na embrije pa ne dolazi do implantacije. ali sami po sebi začepljeni jajvodi ne bi trebali raditi smetnje.

----------


## žužy

To mi ima smisla,fala na pojašnjenju  :Yes:

----------


## snupi

bravo mommy!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bubek, hvala! Super si!
Mary, WBM ~~~~~~~~~
Zuzy- thanks!

----------


## ljubilica

*anka* još malo!!!!!! sve će to biti super!  :fige:

----------


## jurinka

Bila sam u beta klinici kod dok. baumana a nadam se da je tvoja punkcij dobro prošla

----------


## tonkica

Anka sretno sutra., tako je i mene bolilo prije stoperica i isto sam mislila kao ti al to je to šta je Vuletića rekla.
Mommy super., držim fige da što prije krenes put Petrove.
Mary žao mi je nadam se da ćeš se što prije rjesiti toga da mozes dalje, sretno.

----------


## tonkica

Joj pisem s moba pa mi sam rjeci ubaci, tila sam napisati Bubekica rekla a ne Vuletića

----------


## snupi

ostalo ih 3 komada-  transfer sutra!

----------


## amazonka

snupi, nadam se da će biti dobri
sretno i dalje!

----------


## ljubilica

*Snupi* super  :fige:

----------


## tonkica

Snupi sretno sutra i neka bude uspješno navijam.

----------


## linalena

snupi super, zajedno ćemo odbrojavati

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Samo da javim: Bila aspiracija. Imamo 7 jajnih stanica. Od anastezije sam morala povratiti, nakon čega mi je bilo već puno bolje. Sada me već par sati boli kao ovulacijska i menstrualna bol. Popila paracetamol, ali baš ne djeluje. Kod svakog koraka. Uf. Valjda će proći uskoro.

----------


## linalena

Anka super sedmorka
odmaraj, miruj koliko možeš i pij što više i naravno tjeraj se na piškenje

----------


## špelkica

Snupi, sretno sutra  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

linalena, šaljem jedan  :Kiss:  potpore

----------


## sanjalica82

imam pitanje...moj ginekolog me tjera na propuhivanje jajovoda...dr R je rekao da je to nepotrebno..cak sam isla i po drugo misljenje kod privatnika i on je rekao da za to nemam indikacije jer su svi nalazi u redu (ako bi isla na propuhivanje po njemu riskiram infekciju a on na uzv i na doplleru je vidio da je sve u granicama normale)..da odem u bolnicu nek pogledaju papire i nalaze pa nek mi daju svoje misljenje? inace me ginic nece ostavit na miru sve dok ne napravim to jer je po njemu to najbolja metoda bez obzira na nalaz mm i da ima velike uspjehe po tom pitanju..stvarno ne znam sto da radim

----------


## bubekica

A da promijenis ginekologa?

----------


## sanjalica82

ginic je stvarno dobar i nemam nikakve zamjere na njega ali sto je brate mili dosadan s tim...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Jutro!!!

Linalena, Snupi želim vam zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!!!

Zvala sam laboratorij: 5 oplođenih!! Super zadovoljna sam! Od 7 jajnih stanica jedna je bila nezrela a druga se nije oplodila. Sutra ponovno zovem, pa će mi reći da li će transfer biti u petak, subotu ili nedjelju.

Spermiogramm MM se pogoršao: sad ima i terato dio. Pretpostavljam da je to zbog antibiotika koje je prestao piti prije 7 dana a morao je zbog upale zuba. 

Mirujem - sinoć me užasno boljelo da sam se jedva popela stepenicama. Danas je već puno bolje - osjetim bol, ali puno manje.

----------


## žužy

*anka*,super  :Klap:  
*sanjalice*,ako nalaz TM nije najbolji,onda mislim da zbilja nema svrhe da radiš propuhivanje.
I kakva je to indikacija za propuhivanje,mislim,po kakvim se nalazima to vidi...Veliš da je sve u granicama normale,kaj to točno?Jer eventualna začepljenost se ne vidi na nikakvom uzv-u.

----------


## sanjalica82

> *anka*,super  
> *sanjalice*,ako nalaz TM nije najbolji,onda mislim da zbilja nema svrhe da radiš propuhivanje.
> I kakva je to indikacija za propuhivanje,mislim,po kakvim se nalazima to vidi...Veliš da je sve u granicama normale,kaj to točno?Jer eventualna začepljenost se ne vidi na nikakvom uzv-u.


iskreno nema indikacija za propuhivanje nikakve.on je zamislio da je za mene najbolje propuhivanje i vec me od pocetka u postupak (od 6mj prosle godine) nagovara da odem na to.
kod privatnika koji slovi za jednog od najboljih u zg i ide se po preporuci - nalaz je:nema anomalija na jajnicima, ne vidi se nikakva upala jer da je neka upala vidjelo bi se prosirenje jajovoda ako ima tekucine u njima(normlni se jajovodi ne vide), prokrvljenost maternice i jajnika je dobra, cak se je vidjelo i da cu ovulirati uskoro (bio mi je 9d.c.). covjek je rekao da nema nikakvih indikacija za propuhivanje jer bi s tim samo navukla vraga na vrat

----------


## žužy

Meni je to nekak bezvezno reči,da bi navukla vraga na vrat,i to od jednog stručnjaka..onda sve mi koje smo to obavile,kaj..navukle smo vraga  :Rolling Eyes: 
Probaš sve,tako i to,a xy žena se upravo to pokazalo problematičnim.
Ali ako on smatra da ti to nebi trebala plus nalaz TM (ako nije najbolji),nemoj to obaviti.Za postupak,prohodnost jajovoda ionako nije bitno.

----------


## tonkica

Anka super bit će i smrzlica, sretno i da bude uspješno.

----------


## snupi

2 u meni (osmostanična) ,jedna smrznuta! *Ana03 d*rago mi je da smo se upoznale !

----------


## tonkica

Snupi super i držim fige da bude uspješno i da ovih 14 dana brzo prodju

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
koliko mora biti razmak između ivf-a?
sretno svima!!  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Ftičica, liječnici obično sugeriraju tri mjeseca pauze između dva stimulirana postupka.

----------


## bernica

Bravo Anka,bravo Snupi...i naravno sve ostale curke koje su u bilo kojem djelu postupka....čitam vas svaki dan i iščekujem 9 mj da vam se i fizički pridružim,psihički sam s vama svaki dan i navijam za sve nas! Ja išla ponoviti nalaz TSH kak mi je dr.R napisal i sad je 2,8 . Prošli put me sa 3,5 vratil,pa je pal na 2,2 pa sam ipak išla u postupak. Sad nisam pametna sa 2,8 kaj da radim. Dal je to previše ili je ok? Dr opće prakse veli da je to ok nalaz i da nema potrebe za Euthyroxom. A nebi se opet dovela u situaciju da u 9mj dodjem po ljekove i da me opet vrati. Budem ih probala nazvati pa da provjerim kaj da radim s tim svojim TSH. Ostali nalazi su uredni.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Meni su rekli da bi TSH trebao biti ispod 2, dok si u postupku! Meni je sad 3,13 i zvala danas Irenu da necu u postupak dok mi ne padne ispod 2. Slozila se samnom, tak da ak se ovim tempom nastavi spustati u postupku sam krajem 8 mj pocetkom 9-og.

----------


## snupi

draga moja 6 mjeseci ako je bila ful stimulacija!

----------


## snupi

meni su rekli da mora biti između 1,5 i 2 . I dr Š i dr S.

----------


## linalena

pozdrav i bravo na lijepim embrijima

da nas je što više~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> meni su rekli da mora biti između 1,5 i 2 . I dr Š i dr S.


Ako misliš na TSH,a kaj ako je ispod 1,5?

----------


## kiki123

Imam 20 godina i obolio od artritisa.Bio sam na operaciji desnog zgloba šake.Zbog bolesti morao na bolovanje i odmah dobio otkaz jer sam bio na ugovor.Potpisao sam dopunsko osiguranje,platio 7 rata ali pošto nisam imao novaca ni posla prestao sam plačati.Za dva mjeseca moram opet na operaciju ali nemam dopunskog osiguranja a hzzo mi neče produžiti dok ne podmirim dugovanje.Dali ja imam pravo na dopunsko osiguranje na teret hzzo pošto sam nesposobam za rad a roditeljljske plače ne premašuju prag pošto peteročlana obitelj živi od 5000 tisuča kuna plače.
Molim hitan odgovor HVALA.

----------


## špelkica

Čestitam Snupi, sjetila sam se danas tebe kad sam prolazila pored Petrove!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

meni je TSH 1 i kažu mi da je to super - dapače čude mi se s obzirom na godine
i čim to čuju kažu OK idemo

----------


## ana 03

Hvala Snupi, također je i meni dago što smo se upoznale... Uf ovaj put me Dosta bolilo i muka mi je bila... Tebi držim palčeve A ja danas zovem da  vidimo stanje...

----------


## milasova8

Drage Petrovke,zelim vam srecu u postupku i vibram za najbolji moguci ishod..

Snupi,zao ni sto me nikako nisi mogla ulovit..
Treala si mi poslat pp pa da ti dam br.moba..
Kiss i sretnoooo!!

----------


## tetadoktor

> bok svima,
> koliko mora biti razmak između ivf-a?
> sretno svima!!


razmak od 3 mjeseca između dva full stimulirana postupka je sasvim dovoljan. druga je stvar što su po našim klinikama gužve pa se na red stigne za 6 mjeseci

----------


## amazonka

Tako je. Razmak od tri mjeseca između dva stimulirana postupka je dovoljan. A u većini klinika, među kojima je i Petrova svakih šest mjeseci naručuju zbog gužve.

----------


## snupi

*Milasova*  tebe  ne mozes  uloviti ni  za glavu  ni za rep, bila dva puta u Petrpvoj , prvi put otisla doma za vikend, jucer otisla na uzv!!

----------


## snupi

samo da znate *Bab* nam je jos uvijek u jednom komadu i prekrasna je trudnica!

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,bas mi zao :Sad:  
Ali eto,imam jos 3 tjedna do punog termina,pa se mozda i vidimo jos..

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, od naših 5 ostala samo 2 perspektivna. Sutra je transfer. Ne znam kako tumačiti to? Je li ta riječ "perspektivna" znači dobro, super, osrednje, prosječno ili baš i nije sjajno?!

----------


## snupi

Anka nemoj biti zalosna,  ja sam ih imala 6 pa ih je ostalo nakraju 3 , dva u meni , jedan u dubokom. Nek  i od ova dva beta bude velika za dva tjedna!

----------


## ana 03

Zvala sam ih i ja, u jakom su lošem stanju od 5su se dvije oplodile s tim da sutra moram ponovo zvati...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ana- ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!!!!
Snupi hvala na utjesnim riječima!

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage sretno svima i da mi ugledate pozitivan testic.
Ja nikako da vam se pridruzim u iščekivanju jer moja menga nikako da dodje da mogu kreniti u FET, sad me već izludjuje, uf nadam se da će uskoro.

----------


## tina29

drage moje petrovke! svima koje ste bile u postupku želim puno sreče i pozitivne rezultate!
posebne fige mojim curkama *snupi i anki*,puse!
*ana03* puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepi rezultat! kao i svima ostalima koje čekaju svoje postupke,puse!

----------


## snupi

Hvala TinekAna03 kakve vijesti imas danas?

----------


## Mary123

*Snupi i ana 03* sretnoooo.....
Ja popila svoj sumamed i suprug isto tako....sada sam na vaginaletama....i onda pauza pa novi bris...to će biti za nekih dva tjedna....
*Pitanje*:ako mi slijedeći bris bude ok jel mogu u postupak ili moram napraviti više da bih me pustili???

----------


## ana 03

Imamo dvije male mrve i sutra idemo po njih.. Jupič.. Kad se dolazi na transfer oko koliko sati? 8?

----------


## žužy

*ana 03*,super!Imaj na umu da prvo idu punkcije na red,nakon toga transferi,računaj oko pol 9 najmanje da dođeš.Na svoj prvi transfer sam došla na red oko podneva,al sve ti ovisi dal je tvoj dr tamo,kolko je opče dr dostupno,kolko vas ima...
*Mary*,sretno draga  :Love:  Mislim da ako ti bude sljedeči bris uredan,to je to..ne trebaš napraviti ništa više.Su ti rekli na kolko ti odgode postupak ako sad nebudeš stigla,dal možeš odma sljedeči ciklus ili čekaš prvi slobodni termin (ni vrag)?
Meni stigli svi nalazi,17.7. sam kod Dr. Streleca.Taman mi bude vrijeme pred O,možda me pusti sad u FET  :fige: 
*anka*,kak je prošlo?  :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Ana super i sretno neka bude uspješno, ja sam bila došla oko osam manje petnaest

----------


## tonkica

Zuzy super i saljem puno vibrica za uspješan FET

----------


## žužy

Fala *tonkice*  :Love: 
Jel stigla vještica? a si možda pomislila na testić :Wink:

----------


## snupi

ana03  u  8. Mary kupi si cordyox  za imunitet.

CordyOx je dodatak prehrani, proizveden na bazi gljive Cordyceps sinensis. Preporučuje se kod dugotrajnih fizičkih opterećenja, povećanog umora i nedostatka energije. Poslije napornih treninga ili stresne situacije pomaže u brzoj regeneraciji mišića i cijeloga tijela. Veoma je brz i efikasan za jačanje iimuniteta.

Beta-glukan na prirodan način povećava fizičku otpornost, pomaže bržem oporavku poslije bolesti, a istovremeno pomaže u sprječavanju čestih infekcija koje su uzrokovane virusima i bakterijama.

Adaptogena funkcija omogućava održavanje ravnoteže u tijelu, a time sprječava nastanak problema koji su posljedica narušene ravnoteže.

Preporučuje se jedna ampula dnevno.

----------


## snupi

Ana držim fige za dalje, anka hocemo izvjesce od danas?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ana- čak i 8:15h. Ja sam danas dugo, dugo čekala a bila jedina za transfer. Čuvam dva zametka!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala cure!!!!

----------


## snupi

Ankic držim fige da budemo trbušaste obadvije!

----------


## tonkica

Anka držim fige da bude uspješno i da ugledas lijepu betu, sretno.
Žužy nije još stigla, a pomislila sam na testic ali viruj mi uopće se ne nadam da bi mogao biti pozitivan nakon svih ovih godina šta smo se trudili prirodno pa nisam nikad uspila zatrudnit, zato sve nade polazem u MPO, 
Ali imam jedan testic neki s interneta još šta sam narucila pa neznam koliko je pouzdan ali možda ga ujutro napravim.
Nemam smajlice kad pisem s moba pa saljem smajlic.

----------


## snupi

*Tonkice* nadam se da  ni ne budes trebala pomoc mpoa!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Snupi

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Tonkice- jesi radila testić?!?! I?!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Mene bole leđa i stomak čim se pokrenem - je li to bilo kod nekog od vas?

----------


## ana 03

dva četverostanična čuvamo....

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ana* - čuvaj ih pažljivo!!! Evo mene u horizontalnom položaju!!!!  :Coffee:

----------


## tonkica

Anka dobila jutros, u ponediljak zovem bolnicu za dogovor.
Ana sretno.

----------


## snupi

danas 4 dan nemam nikakvih  nuspojava  za sad, jedino mi se spava- ali to pripisujem utricima!

----------


## Mary123

*žužy* nisu ništa rekli...samo da kad napravim novi bris da se javim emailom.....e sad kakav će biti odgovor ćemo vidjeti....ja se nadam da bi možda kako uspjela u 7 mjesecu....ali neznam budemo vidjeli...sve ovisi kakav će biti nalaz i hoće priznati samo jedan bris....pa ja se nadam da ako ne uspijem u 7 mj. da će me staviti odma slijedeći ciklus ne slijedeći slobodan termin...mislim da je daleko slobodni termin...
*Curke* čvrsto čuvajte svoje mrve....

----------


## tonkica

Curke drage, može pitanjce, jeli mm može doći onaj papir potpisati za odrmrzavanje zametaka kad dodjemo na transfer ili mora prije?

----------


## snupi

to ne buh znala,   za zamrzavanje podpisuje na transferu!

----------


## tonkica

Snupi svejedno hvala, da kad smo zamrzavali onda smo na transferu potpisali, onda bice i sad tako.
Iduci tjedan u utorak prvi ultrazvuk.

----------


## snupi

snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!

----------


## tonkica

Snupi i ovdje cestitam od srca

----------


## sanjalica82

> snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!


cestitam, a ti budi divna trudnica :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*snupi*  :Very Happy:  čestitke od srca!!! sad nek samo sve bude školski i uredno!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

> snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!


*snupina* beta je jako lijepa,čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## madona

> snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!


Čestitam o srca. Rasti će i daljene brini!

----------


## linalena

Snupi jesi javila u petrovu, kaj vele??

ja sam danas umjesto samo dogovora za heparin, dobila svoju prvu sličicu
a uopće nisam očekivala UZV, milsila da je prerano, pa npr nisam bila zdepilirana

----------


## snupi

ja sam  jucer zvala i moram napraviti u  iduci ponedjeljak zadnje vađenje bete i onda zovem kad dođem tamo krajem tjedna na uzv i da  mi vele kako dalje sa bromergonom i prolaktinom!

----------


## tonkica

Gotov ultrazvuk endometrij 5,7 vadila estradiol nalaz gotov oko 13:30 h pa cu znati šta za dalje, cure šta znači morule jeli to isto naziv za blastociste

----------


## Kadauna

> Gotov ultrazvuk endometrij 5,7 vadila estradiol nalaz gotov oko 13:30 h pa cu znati šta za dalje, cure šta znači morule jeli to isto naziv za blastociste



to je koji dan ciklusa? 

Morula se očekuje 4. dan nakon punkcije, a blastocista 5. dan nakon punkcije, iako su neke trudnoće nastale od morule 5. dan od puncije!?

evo ovdje malo detaljnije:
MORULA: http://www.advancedfertility.com/morula.htm
BLASTICA: http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm


 ovdje stranica i na hrvatskom, ali su preskočili morulu: 
http://www.neplodnost.hr/metode-potp...otransfer.html

----------


## tonkica

Kadauna danas mi je 11 dc i hvala ti

----------


## tonkica

A zasto su mi rekli kad sam bila u postupku da će zamrznut blastociste a sad pise morule, dali se blastocista pretvori u morulu

----------


## frka

ne - morula je embrij 4. dan nakon oplodnje, a blastocista 5. dan. dakle morula bi se trebala razviti u blastocistu.

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna danas mi je 11 dc i hvala ti


kad bi ti trebao biti kak-ti transfer, endometriji ti je iskreno još tanak..... čekate kao prirodnu ovulaciju? Koji dan ciklusa nače ovuliraš?

Vjerojatno su rekli da "idete na blastice" ali tvoj(i) embrij nisu se uspjeli razviti u blasticu 5. dan nego malo "kaskaju". Ja nekako pretpostavljam da je to tako išlo nekako. Masu puta ćeš vidjeti iz potpisa cura da su zamrznuli blastice i morule skupa, dakle 5. dan su se neki embriji razvili do faze blastociste a neki samo do morule. Morule 5. dan itekako vode do trudnoće ali ipak znatno manje nego blastice......

----------


## Kadauna

tek sad vidim - iz brzine mi je post suviše negativan, oprosti tonkice...... 

kakav ti je estradiol danas? Što su rekli što i kad dalje?

----------


## tonkica

Kadauna draga a na čemu da ti oprostim, mogu ti samo zahvaliti šta si mi objasnila sve jer stvarno me zbunilo sve i lakse mi je uz vas.
A nije mi baš objasnila sestra nego je samo rekla da moram doći opet u cetvrtak na ultrazvuk, a za estradiol je rekla da nije bas najbolji, a valjda ćemo za dva dana vise znati, i da ne primam nikakve ljekove za sad prirodno cekaju ovulaciju, inače ovuliram oko 16 dc.
Hvala puno i veliki pozdrav.

----------


## linalena

tonkice jel si i ti bila u utorak od ranog jutra u utorak pa do 9 u čekaoni??
ja došla u 7 jer sam tako hvatila da dođem kada su folikulometrije, i onda lijepo čekala do 9, no neme veze

hrabro dalje

----------


## tonkica

Linalena jesam, kako izgledas, mozda smo se vidile.

----------


## snupi

curke moja beta 15 dan je 817,50.

----------


## linalena

> Linalena jesam, kako izgledas, mozda smo se vidile.


bila sam u sivoj haljini, kratka frćkava kosa, čitala i povremeno drijemala naslonjena na zid uz stolac, pa se ustala , protegnula, pila , čitala - ajoj a tako bi mi pasalo da sam mogla s nekim brbljat

----------


## tonkica

Linalena nemogu se sjetiti, ja sam duge ravne kose, bila u rozoj majci i crnim hlacama, e bas bi volila da smo se upoznale.
Snupi super beta, uzivaj draga.

----------


## snupi

hvala tonkic,kak ti napredujes?

----------


## tonkica

Snupi sutra drugi ultrazvuk pa ćemo viditi šta dalje, javim vam.

----------


## snupi

tonka :fige: !!!

----------


## tonkica

Drugi ultrazvuk gotov, endometrij 8, vadila krv, dobila stopericu i mogu kuci, sestra Irena će me posli nazvat kad će biti transfer.

----------


## snupi

bravo Tonkice navijamo dalje za tebe,!!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Snupi.
Zašto ja ne vidim svoj potpis ispod, jeli ti vidiš moj, ja tvoj vidim?

----------


## tonkica

Sad me zvalo, sutra navecer stoperica pa iduci petak transfer.

----------


## snupi

Tonkic ne vidim tvoj potpis a kak to da  ti je transfer za skoro  tjedan dana, kad ti je onda  punkcija?

----------


## tonkica

Snupi nemam punkciju, idem po smrzlice, imam dvije morule, sestra mi je sve lijepo objasnila, sutra navecer stoperice i da imam punkciju bila bi u nedjelju ali ja nemam punkciju i znači peti dan nakon mi je transfer kao i kad sam bila u stimuliranom postupku, u cetvrtak se morule odmrzavaju da do petka dodju do blastociste.
A za potpis nije mi jasno zašto se ne vidi ja sam to uredno postavila, mozda sam nesto fulala.

----------


## snupi

sorri  nisam znala a potpis ti se izgubio, hvala na objasnjenju!

----------


## žužy

*tonkice*,možda pišeš s moba pa zato nema potpisa? 
 :fige:  za iduči petak!

----------


## tonkica

Žužy uvik pisem s moba, a znači zato, nisam to znala.
Hvala!

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima!
nikaj opet..  :Sad: 
čekanje jeseni..
svima sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Fticica draga jako mi je žao, želim ti svu sreću na jesen.

----------


## snupi

ne mogu vjerovati da ni ovaj puta nista, da ki sbila na  inseminaciji ili ivf? Drži se i nadam se da na jesen bude bolje!

----------


## MAMI 2

Hej Petrovke !

Evo i meni se bliži novi postupak u 9 mj,i sad si razmišljam koji nalazi mi vrijede , odnosno koliko stari mogu biti?

----------


## žužy

*Fticica*,žao mi je što nije uspjelo... :Love: ,neka jesen brzo dođe.
*MAMI*,brisevi i papa vrijede godinu dana a nalazi markera dvije godine.Sad za zadnji postupak su me samo tražili taj nalaz markera,to je bilo kod njih i nakon transfera su mi ga vratili.

----------


## snupi

ja se vratila iz P. sve ok , vide se GV i ŽV, 1 plod , za tjedan dana ponovno uzv!

----------


## tonkica

Snupi super da je sve u redu, sad lipo uzivaj u trudnoci, da si bila sutra naručena mogle smo se upoznati., bilo bi mi drago.

----------


## snupi

ako si iduci cetvrtak gore mozda se i vidimo! :D

----------


## tonkica

Snupi nisam, sutra mi je transfer i idem odma doma, žao mi

----------


## tonkica

Mrvice vracene i sa cekanje.  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

navijamo ze veeeliku betu!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Snupi  :Smile:

----------


## osijek

Cure,

jel tko od vas imao zamrznute jajne stanice?
ja imam 2 zamrznute od zadnji puta pa me zanima da li je netko pokušao sa odmrznutim js i kakav je imao protokol?
nekako se polako pripremam da na jesen odem na konzultacije pa da možda dogovorimo jedan postupak  :Smile: 
šta vi mislite???

----------


## linalena

osijek ja sam imala 4 postupka s zamrznutim js, doduše na SD ne u Petrovoj

išla sam na folikulometrije od 7dc, pa dokle je trebalo, uglavnom do O, uzela sam štopericu prije (hmm a možda i nisam). Na taj dan oni odmrzavaju i muž mora doći (ti ne, osim ako nije sigurno za O) dati svježi uzorak i onda je na njima. Mi smo imali sve mogućnosti: nisu se odmrzle, odmrzle se al se nisu oplodile, oplodile se al samo jedna se i liepo dijelila, i zadnji je bio čak i neka "mala" biokemijska. Oni bi odredili kada je transfer i onda bi samo došla na njega i dalje ko i inače.... sretno

----------


## snupi

ima li koga za drustvo u cetvrtak  gore?

----------


## bili

Pozdrav svim dragim trudilicama, svježim trudnicama i ostalim dragim prijateljicama!   S obzirom da dugo nisma bila online jer baš i nemam puno vremena uz svoje velike mrvice, molila bih vas malu pomoć i informacije. Koliko dugo se čeka na prvi pregled konkretno kod dr. Streleca i dr. Pavičić- Baldani, i za koji mjesec se sad upisuje za postupak. 

Puno sreće svima!!!!!!!!!

----------


## žužy

Snupi,kak je prešlo danas,jeste vidli srčeko?

----------


## ljubilica

*bili* neznam točno koliko se čeka ali znam da dr.Pavičič sad osim ponedjeljka ima i utorkom ambulantu. srpanj je na go, kolovoz radi

----------


## Tasha1981

nakon neuspjelog postupka u 7 mjesecu, danas sam slala mail za kontrolni pregled kod dr. Š. i dobila odgovor da sam predbilježena 12.11.2013. :Shock:

----------


## ljube

Tasha1981, kod koga si ti do sada bila u stimulaciji i koji je to dr.Š (Šimunić ili Šprem) da trebaš tako dugo čekati na kontrolni pregled?

----------


## Tasha1981

Kod dr. Šprem. Neznam više što napraviti...znam da su Go, ali rekli su mi da telefonski javim nalaz bete, već ih 2 dana uporno zovem i nitko se ne javlja. E onda sam išla slat mail sva nadobudna kao to je samo kontola da dr. vidi nalaze i doživjela šok kad mi je sr. Iva poslala datum. Možda bih trebala otić osobno tamo pa vidjeti zašto tako su me tako kasno naručili. Da li koja zna kad je dr. Šprem na GO-u?

----------


## ljubilica

Sprem je sad u srpnju mjenjala dr.pavicic baldani pa pretpostavljam da je ona u kolovozu na go

----------


## snupi

mi imamo  od danas imamo malo treperavo :Heart: !Danas dok sam ja bila bili su : Kasum, Strelac, Jurković, Baldani i Čanić.  Mene je pregledao Ćanić jer on mjenja  profa Š, prošli tjedan sam bila kod dr Šprem. A za dva tjedna  koga budem onda dobila!

----------


## snupi

tasha zao mi je, drzi se znam da je tesko!

----------


## Tasha1981

> tasha zao mi je, drzi se znam da je tesko!


Hvala draga, jejj za srceko, bas mi je drago zbog tebe...

----------


## tonkica

Snupi super za srceko, uzivaj draga.
Tasha znam da nije lako, žao mi je

----------


## tina29

*snupi* bravo za srčeko,neka se i dalje tako lijepo nastavi!
*Tasha*  :Love:

----------


## Tasha1981

Nakon kukanja putem maila dobra sr.  mi je dala novi termin i to u 9 mjesecu :Very Happy: .

----------


## ljubilica

pa treba kukati. kad sam ja išla po termin za lijekove, ko iz topa je izvalila rujan pa kad sam pitala zar nema ništa drugo prije, našao se i datum u lipnju...

----------


## Tasha1981

Tako je meni bilo s ovim postupkom u 7 mjesecu. u 4 mjesecu sam bila na kontrolnom pregledu nakon 1 IVF-a i dr. je bio dosta neugodan jer mi nisu baš sve najbolje objasnili tako da nisam imala otpusno pismo iz 3 mjeseca. Izašla sam iz ordinacije i otišla kod sr. da mi da termin za novi postupak na što mi je nudila 9 mjesec ali kad je podigla glavu i vidjela me uplakanu odmah je predložila 7 i promjenu dr.

----------


## ljubilica

kod kojeg si dr.?? može i u pp

----------


## tonkica

Beta 11 dnt 208.5 joj još ne vjerujem

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tonkice, čestitam!!!!!!*

----------


## žužy

tonkice,jako sam sretna zbog tebe,čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

tonkcie jeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Petrova rulz :Cool:

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure drage.

----------


## ljubilica

tonkica, kad moraš ponoviti betu?

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica nisam jos zvala bolnicu, ponovit cu je sutra popodne pa cu ih zvati u petak ujutro, samo da bude sve u redu. Kako si ti?

----------


## ljubilica

ma bit će dobro, bez brige!!!!! 
dobro! nisam procurila, razmišljam da vadim betu sutra ili prekosutra

----------


## seka12

Bok, cure! (nadam se već većino i mame)
Ja sam jedna od "petrovki" koja može samo reći sve naj o postupku, tretmanu, a naročito ljudima. Je, ležala sam u sobi u kojoj je kapalo iz stropa, ali valjda je baš zato taj lj.faktor bio izraženiji. Nakon 3g. pokušaja i promašaja odlučih se predat i u ruke medicini pa što bude. Naporne pretrage (naročito pravnik i psihijatar - prvi put po starom), stižem na preporuku prof. dr. Šprem Goldštajn u ruke. ANĐEO! Sad imam 5-omj. curicu i dečka :Smile: ) itajte što vas zanima!

----------


## snupi

curke iz Petrove koje nisu molim da  ovo popune imamo  rok danas do 11 h Zahvaljujem, pusa!!http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

----------


## snupi

Ljubi i tebi drzimo fuge za veliku betu!

----------


## tonkica

Petrovke moje beta danas 973.9 još ne vjerujem presretna sam, zvala sam bolnicu pa su baš bile vesele nasmijali me, e ja nisam iz Zg. I naručili su me na pregled 13.08., ja od silnog uzbudjenja nisam pitala jeli to moram doći ili kako šta vi mislite s obzirom da sam s mora.

----------


## žužy

*tonkice*,čestitam i tu na lijepom duplanju!
A čuj,dolazak bi recimo trebao biti obavezan zbog potvrđivanja trudnoče.Isto kao što je potreban i dok je neg. beta.S time se zaključi postupak.Na dalje nisi obvezna dolaziti,trudnoču ti može voditi i tvoj primarni gin. ili koga več odabereš.Naravno,imaš opciju i voditi trudnoču u Petrovoj.
E sad,ako misliš da bi ti bilo teško doputovati ili ne možeš doči iz nekog razloga,probaj nazvati sestru Irenu da čuješ kaj ona veli. :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Žužy.<3 si

----------


## snupi

tonkic bravo za duplanje, ljubic drzi se!

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage jel znate koji je mail Petrove ma naručili su me na pregled u utorak pa moram odgoditi jer ih je nemoguće dobiti na telefon

----------


## Tasha1981

Tonkice, mail je. predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr
Čestitke na trudnoći :Klap:

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Tasha

----------


## Kadauna

tonkice, eto i mene u čestitare  :Smile: ) čestitam od srca na pozitivnoj beti i prekrasnom duplanju.......

a još se sijećam kako si pisala za tanak endometriji kao i estradiolu koji nije bio kao dobar, ali je očito samo bilo prerano, prerano u tvom ciklusu  :Smile: )) 

Super je ovo ispalo i baš mi je drago što ti je uspjelo iz FET-a. 

Ja na tvom mjestu uopće ne bih išla niti na uzv u Petrovu, to sve možeš kod sebe doma obaviti, po meni ne treba za to putovati u ZG. 

Gdje si mislila voditi trudnoću?  E pa tamo bih išla i na uzv prvi. SRETNO!

----------


## tonkica

Kadauna draga hvala ti, danas idem na prvi pregled, samo da bude sve u redu, ma nisam ni ja mislila ici u Zg nego me one narucile nisu pitale di bi isla pa sam mislila da je to obavezno, ali poslala sam im mail maloprije.

----------


## madona

Pozdrav cure drage najprije da vas sve pozdravim i čestitam na visokim betama neka samo rastu, neka bude sve u redu. A onima kojima nije uspjelo puno hrabrosti i strpljenja jer nema odustajanja. Voli vas Madona

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo me nakon 4 g opet u petrovoj u cekaoni. Krecem s prvim konzultacijama  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

sretno da dobijes sto  bolju stimulaciju i da pocnes sanjom sto prije! Ciji si pacijent?

----------


## Zeljka33

Kod doktora R  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Dobila termin u 2.2014  :Smile:

----------


## nana_banana

Bok svima, evo jedne informacije koja će možda nekome koristiti. Kod dr. Pavičić Baldani na konzultacije trenutno se naručuje za 11-12 mjesec. A što se tiče postupka, sada (kolovoz) naručuju za 1-2 mjesec.

----------


## bebac

Bok svima, evo i mene  :Smile:  pripremam se za 3 pokusaj icsi-a kod prof.Šimunica krecemo pocetkom 9 mjeseca. Jel netko koristio Gonal F pen? 
curke cestitke na velikim betama i novim terminima  :Very Happy:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Jutro!!!!

Da vas izvijestim o najboljim konzultacijama ikada!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Oduševljena sam jer mi je dok za 2. postupak apsolutno pojačao terapiju - i to da ja nisam morala ništa napomenuti. I to ću ići čak i u dugi protokol - i baš sam happy jer se nadam da će taj postupak biti dobitan i da ćemo imati i smrzlića za budućnost. Dakle u zadnjem postupku sam koristila Puregon, a sad ću dobiti Decapeptyl i/ili Gonal - tako nešto je spomenuo dok. 

Uglavnom sretna sam jer sam se bojala štednje lijekova a dok veli da oni rade normalno kao i prije. 

I da: upisala sam se za *1/2014*!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Anka, gonal je stimulacija, decapeptyl nije, dal je jaca stimulacija ovisi o tome koliko gonala ces primiti.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ma sigurna sam da će biti jača stimulacija jer mi je doktor tako rekao. Dakle u prvom postupku dao mi je standardnu/početničku stimulaciju da vidi kako moje tijelo reagira. A sad je rekao da će malo pojačati stimulaciju, dati mi druge lijekove i uvesti dugi protokol.

----------


## žužy

Super *anka*,baš mi je drago da si zadovoljna  :Klap: !I brzo će siječanj.
Uf,ja se polako ježim od pomisli kolko budemo opet čekali ako nam sad FET ne uspije...vjerojatno ožujak,opet ožujak.Imam osječaj ko da mi ne donosi sreću.

----------


## snupi

*žužy* kad ti kreces? ja sam iduci utorak gore posto nam je 12 tjedana.*bebac* ja sam  koristila gonal pen , dva puta nista jednostavnije od toga! *anka* da ti sto prije dođe taj prvi mjesec ili jos bolje , da upoce ne moras ici da ostanes spontano trudna!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy* -  kakav ti je to stav?!?!?!?! Budi pozitivna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Znaš što mi je sad dok rekao na konzultacijama? Da on ima iskustvo da su FET-ovi vrlo obećavajući jer tijelo bude odmorno, transfer se radi u prirodnom ciklusu i jer ovulacija nije isforsirana silnim lijekovima. On je jako strog i odgađa transfer ukoliko hormonska slika na dan transfera ne zadovoljava (to se odnosi na progesteron - ukoliko je previsok). I radije radi transfer za mjesec ili dva. Takvo postupanje nosi veći uspjeh - veli on.

Dakle - pokaži pouzdanje, a njega možeš potkrijepiti razumnim argumentima!!!!!!!!!!

Držim vam fige da zametci prežive odmrzavanje i ugnijezde se lijepo!!!!! 

P.S. Mi ćemo slijedeći postupak popratiti uz kućnu radinost jer sam čitala za neka istraživanja da spermija u maternici pospješuje implantaciju jer upravo sjemenska tekućina sadrži neke tvari koje stvaraju savršen milieu. Dakle priroda je priroda - misli na sve. A ja se hvatam za slamku (naravno da ćemo paziti na obveznu apstinenciju i zabranu jednoličnih pokreta zbog moguće hiperstimulacije (imamo još vremena smisliti kako ćemo to izvesti  :alexis: )).

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Snupi - hvala ti!  
*
Uživaj u trudnoći!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

hvala i ja se nadam da je sa mojim "smjehicem" sve ok! Da zužy dobro ti je anka rekla,  vjerujemo u najbolje!!

----------


## žužy

*anka*,ma pozitivna sam ja,di bi došla da ne mislim poz.  :Smile: 
Samo volim znati unaprijed neke stvari,pa se tako i pripremam na next IVF,jer budimo realni imamo jednog smrzlića (ali vrijednog i jako se nadamo da bude preživel odmrzavanje). Evo čekam mengu da dođe svaki tren i 8-10 dc se moram pojaviti gore na prvom uzv-u :Smile: 
A i očito kod mene ne vrijedi da je tijelo odmornije u FET-u jer me IVF očito nije iscrpil previše kad su nam u biti oba dva uspela.
Sad sam više zabila kod kojeg Dr. ideš...ali kao da pišeš o Dr. R. On je rigorozan po pitanju hormonske slike,odgađa ET ako nije zadovoljan post stimulac. pacijentice..*bubabi* je nekoliko puta odgodil FET,sad za koji dan ide na 1.fm i ja joj od sveg srca držim fige da konačno krene po svog bebolinoja!
Opet,mene je pustil na transfer a progesteron mi je bil isti ko i bubabin,a nju nije pustil.Nije imala hiperstim.
Kak god bilo,ako nam sad ne uspije,vjerojatno nas opet kači ožujak a činjenica da imamo jedan postupak godišnje mi je koma..
*snupi*,več je tolko prošlo,nek smjehić samo raste  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## osijek

Cure,

čestitam na malim srčekima koja su prokucala.
Vidim da se na postupak nakon konzultacija čeka cca. 6 mj. pa si razmišljam da se naručim barem na konzultacije.
Jel netko zna d ali je Kasum na godišnjem ili radi?
Budući da mi je on vodio oba postupka i sada bi kod njega...

----------


## bebac

*Snupy* cestitke na srceku. :štrika:  :Very Happy:  *žužy* samo pozitivno razmisljaj i budi spremna na sve a mi navijamo za veliku betu i srceko.  :Taps:  :štrika:  drzim fige svima koji cekaju :Love:

----------


## žužy

*bebac*, :Love: 
Jesi se snašla s gonal-penom?

----------


## bubaba

> *anka*,ma pozitivna sam ja,di bi došla da ne mislim poz. 
> Samo volim znati unaprijed neke stvari,pa se tako i pripremam na next IVF,jer budimo realni imamo jednog smrzlića (ali vrijednog i jako se nadamo da bude preživel odmrzavanje). Evo čekam mengu da dođe svaki tren i 8-10 dc se moram pojaviti gore na prvom uzv-u
> A i očito kod mene ne vrijedi da je tijelo odmornije u FET-u jer me IVF očito nije iscrpil previše kad su nam u biti oba dva uspela.
> Sad sam više zabila kod kojeg Dr. ideš...ali kao da pišeš o Dr. R. On je rigorozan po pitanju hormonske slike,odgađa ET ako nije zadovoljan post stimulac. pacijentice..*bubabi* je nekoliko puta odgodil FET,sad za koji dan ide na 1.fm i ja joj od sveg srca držim fige da konačno krene po svog bebolinoja!
> Opet,mene je pustil na transfer a progesteron mi je bil isti ko i bubabin,a nju nije pustil.Nije imala hiperstim.
> Kak god bilo,ako nam sad ne uspije,vjerojatno nas opet kači ožujak a činjenica da imamo jedan postupak godišnje mi je koma..
> *snupi*,več je tolko prošlo,nek smjehić samo raste


Lipa moja Žužy hvala ti što uvijek misliš na mene...i ja pretpostavljam da Anka piše od mom dr. 
A ja sam ga fala bogu dobro upoznala.."martin u Zagreb..Martin iz zagreba"...strah me je u petak uopće ići u Petrovu...
Ako ne ništa barem ću ići u posjet mojoj Žužy  :Wink:  
Snupi sretno...
Anka i tebi da što prije prođe vrijeme...
a svim ostalim curkama držim fige i šaljem veliku pusu

----------


## bubaba

p.s ja mislim da ako ovaj puta ništa ne bude da se ja pozdravljam sa Petrovom i idem privatno...stvarno sam se nahodala gore , dolje..i svaki put me vrati doma bez išta.

----------


## žužy

*bubo*,ma dobit će on  :oklagija:  ako te opet vrati nazad. Samo pozitivno,nadam se da se vidimo!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bubaba - hvala! Sjećam se tvog slučaja... Ali možda dok pretjeruje, a možda je u pravu... Možda visok progesteron uistinu vodi do neuspjeha?! Zašto je kod tebe tako visok? Kaj ti je rekao?
Uistinu se nadam da ćete do kraja izvesti postupak i da će on biti dobitan!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Klap: 

I ja sam kod istog doka. Dosad je bio šutljiv, vidi me 2 dana nakon folikulometrije u hodniku i ne prepozna me, za vrijeme razgovora i pregleda me niti pogleda u oči... aaaaaaali sad na konzultacijama je bio kao drugi čovjek. Baš smo se lijepo napričali, sve mi je objasnio, uvjerio me u svoju stručnost,... Tako da otišla od njega totalno sretna i pouzdana. Bumo vidjeli kako će biti drugi put!  Jedva čekam!!! Moram priznati da se malo i bojim - ne davanja injekcija - nego bolova. Ja sam 3-4 dana pred punkciju imala dosta jake bolove  - poput ovulacijskih bolova - a naravno da se to nastavilo nakon punkcije još 3 dana. A sad ću dobiti još i jaču dozu lijekova (ako se dok ne predomisli), kako će onda moji jajnici tek rasturati?!?!?!?

----------


## bebac

*žužy*procackala sam youtube i mislim da ce pen biti macji kasalj  :Klap:  hehe ali vidjet cu kad dode menga i krenem pikati*bubaba* samo polako dr. misli o tome kako da se primi bebac a ne da propadnu eskimici bolje cekati jedan mjesec nego 6-7 mjeseci do nove stimulacije mi smo uz tebe  :Love:

----------


## osijek

O kojem je dr. riječ?
ja ovdje ko padobranac upala pa ne mogu pohvatati konce...

----------


## snupi

curke koje idete u Petrovu- daj nazovite za stanje, ja sam trebala ici na pregled u utorak pa sam jucer zvala i rekli su mi da mog dr nema jer od ponedeljka nema jer štrajkaju!

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav svima! Evo da se ja javim nakon dugo vremena. Pratim vas sve ali nisam baš bila marljiva s pisanjem. Naša situacija je slijedeća : bila 28.8. po lijekove,dobila decapeptyl amp od 21.dana ciklusa koji bi trebao početi za koji dan i Menopur od 2.dana slijedećeg ciklusa pa u akciju. Znači 10mj je naš. A da sam i dobila kraći postupak,trebala bi čekati 10 mj jer mi je dr.R rekao da u 9 najvj nebude nikoga i da će se sve odgoditi. Sad natrag na posao nakon 2 tj go pa onda na bolovanje u 10 mj. Čestitam svim novopečenim trudnicama,a svima koje još nisu želim da budu što prije. Decapeptyl se daje isto u trbuh ko puregon?

----------


## žužy

> curke koje idete u Petrovu- daj nazovite za stanje, ja sam trebala ici na pregled u utorak pa sam jucer zvala i rekli su mi da mog dr nema jer od ponedeljka nema jer štrajkaju!


snupi,dal ideš sutra onda u Petrovu?
Kaj se štrajka tiče,,to mi je čudno da ti je rečeno da štrajkaju od ponedjeljka jer na tv-u najavljuju štrajk tek za koji tjedan  :Unsure: 
Ako koja od vas zna trenutno stanje s radom u Petrovoj,bila bih zahvalna za neku info...dali ima doktora ovaj tjedan,zbog simpozija.

----------


## žužy

> Pozdrav svima! Evo da se ja javim nakon dugo vremena. Pratim vas sve ali nisam baš bila marljiva s pisanjem. Naša situacija je slijedeća : bila 28.8. po lijekove,dobila decapeptyl amp od 21.dana ciklusa koji bi trebao početi za koji dan i Menopur od 2.dana slijedećeg ciklusa pa u akciju. Znači 10mj je naš. A da sam i dobila kraći postupak,trebala bi čekati 10 mj jer mi je dr.R rekao da u 9 najvj nebude nikoga i da će se sve odgoditi. Sad natrag na posao nakon 2 tj go pa onda na bolovanje u 10 mj. Čestitam svim novopečenim trudnicama,a svima koje još nisu želim da budu što prije. Decapeptyl se daje isto u trbuh ko puregon?


*bernica*,sretno u postupku,neka bude dobitan! :fige: 
Nemam iskustva s Decapeptylom,prošnjofaj tud http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30090-s...vanje+inekcija

----------


## snupi

da ipak idem sutra  , profa nema ali ima zamjena!!Tko treba neka zove da li njegov dr radi li ne i da li ima zamjenu!

----------


## Tasha1981

Sutra moram ići na konzultacije kod dr. Šprem, zvala sam  i rekla mi je sr. da je ona sutra tamo!

----------


## tina_julija

> Pozdrav svima! Evo da se ja javim nakon dugo vremena. Pratim vas sve ali nisam baš bila marljiva s pisanjem. Naša situacija je slijedeća : bila 28.8. po lijekove,dobila decapeptyl amp od 21.dana ciklusa koji bi trebao početi za koji dan i Menopur od 2.dana slijedećeg ciklusa pa u akciju. Znači 10mj je naš. A da sam i dobila kraći postupak,trebala bi čekati 10 mj jer mi je dr.R rekao da u 9 najvj nebude nikoga i da će se sve odgoditi. Sad natrag na posao nakon 2 tj go pa onda na bolovanje u 10 mj. Čestitam svim novopečenim trudnicama,a svima koje još nisu želim da budu što prije. Decapeptyl se daje isto u trbuh ko puregon?


Decapeptyl sam dobila kao stopericu, u ruku u misic, tako da mislim da se ne daje u trbuh ali svakako pitaj doktora ili sestre...

----------


## bubekica

> Decapeptyl sam dobila kao stopericu, u ruku u misic, tako da mislim da se ne daje u trbuh ali svakako pitaj doktora ili sestre...


A ja sam ga davala u trbuh, isto kao stopericu.

----------


## snupi

tasha u koliko si gore , ja sam u 11 pa se mozda i vidimo!

----------


## Tasha1981

> tasha u koliko si gore , ja sam u 11 pa se mozda i vidimo!


Ja sam u 13:30, ako ćeš biti tamo možda se i vidimo...

----------


## snupi

steta ja sam u 12 otisla doma!

----------


## Tasha1981

Jutro svima...ja sam bila jučer na pregledu i dogovoreno je da krajem 9 idem u prirodni a u 2 mjesecu 2014. u stimulirani. Dr. me upozorila da mi je jako veliki rizik u prirodnom jer su mi šanse umanjene zbog jednog nedostupnog jajnika i da sve propada ako mi folikul bude na tom nedostupnom. 
Mene sad zanima što ako mi folikul bude na nedostupnom jajniku, gdje on odlazi kad prsne? Što se nemože napraviti insemenacija?  :Undecided:  baš sam u nedoumici...

----------


## Tasha1981

> steta ja sam u 12 otisla doma!


Ja sam došla u 13:15 i čekaonica je bila prazna a sestre su me blijedo gledale sa pitanjem da šta mi nisu javili da ne dolazim? 
Uglavnom se sve dobro završilo jer je dr. još bila u bolnici pa me primila...

----------


## žužy

Trebali su javiti ženama koje imaju dogovorenu neku fazu u postupku,a ne kaj su neke dolazile badava...ko da su svi iz Zg.
Ja imam prvu fm u ponedjeljak,onda mi bude 10.dc i nadam se da mi O nebude uranila ovaj mjesec..

----------


## osijek

Na koji mail se može naručivati ili baš moram zvati?
I nije mi nitko odgovorio da li Kasum radi?
Netko bilo tko  :Smile:  ?

----------


## žužy

*osijek*,možeš se naučiti na E-mail: predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr
U biti,samo tako se i možeš naručiti,preko telefona dobiš samo info,ne naručuje se više telefonom.
Neznam ti kako radi dr. Kasum,ali to ti nije bitno,budu te naručili u njegovu smjenu vjerojatno..
Ja danas obavila prvu fm,ovulacija bi trebala biti danas,sutra a onda idemo po našeg eskimića  :Very Happy:

----------


## osijek

žužy tnx,  :Wink:

----------


## tonkica

Žužy draga sretno i držim fige da bude uspješno.
Svima u postupcima želim puno sreće.
Pozdrav cure

----------


## kameleon

žužy,super vijesti,  :fige:  
ja krećem u skupljanje papira, 30.10. po lijekove ako sve bude po planu..
pozdravi svima  :Bye:  i sretno u postupcima!!!

----------


## snupi

ja sam kod Kasuma bila prosli ponedeljak inace sam pacijent  profa Š!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Žužy - puuuuno sreće vam želim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :fige:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Jedno pitanjce: osim hormona mi ne trebaju novi nalazi? Svi nalazi su mi iz veljače - dakle nisu stari.

----------


## žužy

Fala curke  :Kiss: 
*anka*,sve ti vrijedi...mene su u drugom postupku tražili samo nalaze markera koje su mi na transferu vratili.

----------


## Zeljka33

Meni su za markere rekli ne starije od 1 mj nalaz

ja sam na konzultacijama krajem 8. Mj dobila termin za 2 .mj 2014
puno je manje cekanje nego prije 5 godina

zelim vam svima puno srece  :Smile:

----------


## nina0901

Mame imam jednu VELIKU zamolbu (ne za sebe!) da podržite ovu hrabru djevojku koja se bori svim silama da dobije dijete, da joj u znak solidarnosti napišete motivacijsku poruku koja će joj dati još veću hrabrosti da nastavi slijediti svoj san, a to je osnovati obitelj. Jer znam da nije jedina, i sigurna sam da će ovaj video također pomoći nekim vašim članovima kao motivacija i ohrabrenje. A svim mama ovdje, koje pokušavaju također slijediti svoj cilj, želim od srca sve najnaj!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9kn9e0Dn8

----------


## osijek

Naručena na konzultacije 7.10., baš me zanima što će mi reći. Jedino ne znam što da nosim sa sobom, nekih posebnih novih nalaza nemam, iskreno rečeno od kontrole 2 mjeseca nakon poroda nisam još ni prismrdila ginu :/. Nije za pohvalu ali...
Da li tko zna što će mi novoga od nalaza trebati?
Ja sam bila u dva postupka po dva Mpo zakona, iskreno u zadnje vrijeme nisam ni pratila što se promjenilo od onog glupog Milinovićevog zakona...
Cure savjeti su doborodošli.
Jako sam sretna i uzbuđena što smo poduzeli barem taj prvi korak jer jaaaakooo želim još barem jedno dijete.
Nadam se samo da će upaliti od prve kao prva dva puta ( baš sam neskromna  :Smile:  ).
Polako si slažemo sve tako da budemo spremni na još jednu bebicu i još jedan porodiljni sa malom naknadom, financijska konstrukcija je u izradi!

----------


## snupi

Nina odgledala  pricu, jedna stavr mi nije jasna , zasto je Ivana rekla da ne  citamo forume, a njenu pricu ste stavile na forum? Zelim da frendica osstane sto prije trudna!!  :Confused: Osijek ako  ti budem mogla bilo kako pomoci slobodno se javi!

----------


## žužy

osijek,držim fige da i treči postupak uspije od prve.
Mislim da se ne trebaš nekaj ekstra pripremati za konzultacije,to je ionako uglavnom razgovor i dogovor za postupak.U biti,nebi bilo loše napraviti friške briseve i papu,ako stigneš do 7.,pa da bar s nečim dođeš  :Wink:  Ionako ih budeš trebala za postupak.Sad ćeš vjerojatno i dobiti popis papira koje moraš skupiti,pa će ti brže vrijeme iči.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

da li zna netko tko nije iz zg-a, da li markeri moraju biti napravljeni u labu na petrovoj??

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Kameleon* - ja ih nisam radila u Petrovoj - nego kod sebe u općoj bolnici! 

Dakle - u Petrovoj se mora napraviti jedino s-gram & eventualno 4D-UZV ako te to traži dok - a sve drugo (hormoni, brisevi, papa, krvna grupa pa i markeri) može biti napravljeno drugdje.

----------


## žužy

Mi smo i s-gram radili kod nas u Kc.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

To možda ovisi i o doktoru. Moj dr. R. je tražio da se S-gram uradi kod njih - ali ovaj koji smo radili u općoj bolnici kod nas je uistinu bio koma - oni ovdje nemaju modernu opremu (vjerujem da je ova njihova iz srednjeg vijeka  :Cool: ).

----------


## snupi

nas je dr S trazio da s- gram se napravi u Petrovoj jer oni imaju neke parametre koje  druge bolnice nemaju!

----------


## kameleon

cure, hvala vam!!  :Kiss: 
još jedno pitanjce,na onom papiru piše nalaz kg i rh, ne piše koliko mora biti star...da li je ok onaj prije dvije godine ili treba noviji?? pozdravi svima!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

Nisam u Petrovoj, ali nije baš da će ti se kg i rh promijeniti...

----------


## kameleon

a znam konfuzija  :Laughing: , ali nikad ne znaš koji papirić će ti faliti kad napokon dođeš na odredište, pa za svaki slučaj pitam...jer je mm došao u zg na biopsiju pa je morao gore raditi nove markere,iako je napravio friške.. nisu mu priznali...pa je tako operacija odgođena...

----------


## Konfuzija

A onda kažu da treba srezati troškove u zdravstvu.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## snupi

kameleon ja sam imala rh i kg  jos iz 2009 . napravljenu nitko se nije bunio!Pa tome se   vrijednosti ne mjenjaju!

----------


## snupi

sta ti jos fali od nalaza?

----------


## CherryBG

Poštovanje!

Eto i mene kod vas.
 :Very Happy: 

Ukratko, M. nikad nisam ni dobila "za pravo", odnosno dobivala sam ju tak povremeno par puta godišnje. S obzirom da sam oduvijek svjesna da ću teško ili nikako napraviti bebača samo od sebe, cjelokupna situacija mi nije neki šok ili iznenađenje.
Dijagnoza mi varira (ovisno o ginekologu danu tjednu godini i poravnanju planeta) ali recimo da sam klasificirana najčešće kao PCO.

MM je još neklasificiran jer nismo došli do S-grama još.

Za sada sam bila jednom na inicijalnom razgovoru u VV ali ...ali ....pogodila sam naj naj gori moguci dan u godini kad su iz nekog razloga spali samo na jednog doktora. I onda naravno prvo su išli oni koji su taj dan imali postupak već neki, pa oni koji su na kontroli pa oni koji su trudni i onda na kraju oni koji su tek došli prvi puta. Došla u 8 došla na red u 17 sati. Ne moram ni reći da u 17 sati doktor nije bio raspoložen za razgovor, dogovor ili bilo što nego mi je samo uvalio papir na kojem je pisao što sve moram donjeti od papira za drugi put. Mislim da sam unutra bila 3 minute max.

A papiraaaaaaa......
Uglavnom krenula ja po tom popisu sve nevoljko skupljati i došla do briseva i ispalo da imam neke upale, ništa strašno ali kako ću ići u postupak mora sve biti pic pic. Kura ljekova, novi brisevi..i promijeni se ginekologica.
I dođem ja naivno 2 mjeseca prije novog zakazanog termina na VV da ponovim papu (jer znam da moram imati "svježe papire") ali ne! Staru papu smo radili prije 8 mjeseci, brisevi su prije 6 mjeseci pokazali da je sve u redu, dakle nema razloga raditi papu prije nego se napuni godina dana. I kažem ja ok, ali znate da mi trebaju svježi papiri i tražiti će me papu a na njoj piše upala..ali ne. Nema osnova da vam radim papu. Ali kak je nova gin. , ona ne zna kaj sam se ja dogovorila sa starom, evo vama uputnica opet za prvi pregled pa idemo sve lijepo ispočetka. Dakle svi oni hormoni brisevi i sve pada u vodu jer  dok dođem na red za pregled i dok mi OPET kažu koje sve papire trebam skupiti već će postati sve ovo staro, dakle izgubila sam 6 mjeseci skupljanja papira sam tak. Tu sam već lagano bila izživcirana svojom novom ginićkom.

Uglavnom sad dakle opet idem na prvi pregled ali ovaj puta sam se odlučila za Petrovu jer se nisam mogla prisliti da opet odem na VV...
Idem čuti opet koje sve papire trebam skupiti i onda kad opet dobijem sve to lijepo napisano idem kod gin. po uputnice raditi briseve i istekla bude i ta godina dana pa ću dobiti možda i novu papu.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cijela ta situacija me malo frustrira i imam potrebu promijeniti ginićku...

Dakle petrova 11 mjesec prvi pregled(v2.0).. ne znam da li da opće sada napraviti s-gram kad ja sa svoje strane necu imati nikakvih papira za donjeti osim ovih "starih" hormona i briseva. A dok ja opet odradim sve te papire onda će već opet s-gram biti star....

----------


## Snekica

*osijek*, divno je opet  te čitati i vidjeti da krećete ponovno! Bravo! Sretno!
Gdje nam je *Legal allien*? Šta je s njom? Nisam dugo bila na ovom pdf-u pa sam izašla iz štosa!

----------


## snupi

cherry  daj ti meni u kratko reci sti tebi zapravo od nalaza fali i kako ti mozemo pomoci?

----------


## CherryBG

ne znam kaj mi fali...
budem otisla opet na taj "prvi pregled" pa cu vidjeti kaj može staro ili moram opet sve novo.

a kak mi možete pomoći.. recite da je to normalno po 50 puta vaditi iste papire na 20 različitih mjesta?

----------


## žužy

Joj *Cherry*,nije  :Rolling Eyes:  :Laughing: 
Gle,što bih ja na tvom mjestu...imaš vremena do 11.mj. izvaditi papu i briseve.Nejdi pitat dr. dal bi ti htjela to napravit več lijepo reci da se moraš s time pojaviti na prvim konzultacijama (ionako ti bude to trebalo za postupak),di joj treba veča osnova od te.Ako bude filozofirala,promijeni ju ako imaš tu opciju.
Suprug nek napravi s-gram.
U biti,to su nalazi koje vas vjerojatno dr. u Petrovoj bude poslao napraviti nakon konzultacija,pa ne škodi pojaviti se odmah s njima i skratiti vrijeme čekanja.Ionako stignete do studenog sve to povaditi.
Kod kojeg ste doktora?

----------


## Amari

Pozdrav curke,
evo da pomognem Cherry....bili smo prije tjedan dana na konzultacijama u Petrovoj, imala sam nalaze hormona stare 7 mj, papu i briseve stare 6 mj, spermiogram star isto 6 mj!
E, sad...doktorica nije ništa rekla sto se tice toga od kad su nalazi, samo da treba napravit...hiv, hepatitis i i krvna grupa,al to prije postupka jer ne smije bit starije od mjesec dana!
i što me jako zacudilo, dobili smo antibiotike jer sam ja imala e.coli (kad sam radila briseve, znaci prije 6.mj i to saam lijecila), ali svejedno oboje tjedan dana antibiotika, onda opet brisevi i ako bude sve ok, javit se za postupak!

----------


## CherryBG

@žuži
ja sam došla kod giničke sa papirom iz VV na kojem piše sve što trebam donjeti.
ono crno na bijelo - brisevi papa...pa svejedno nije prošlo
nis ponjeti cu jos i s-gram i sve ove svoje dosadašnje papire pa bumo vidjeli kam dalje.
ovo ostalo i ovak ne smije biti starije do mjesec dana pa za to ima vremena.
inace dr. Dinka je moja dr.

----------


## žužy

Čudi me ovo da nalazi moraju biti stari mjesec dana..meni je sestra rekla da brisevi i papa mogu biti stari godinu dana a markeri i krvna grupa dvije godine.S tim da me za drugi postupak nisu tražili ništa osim markera. 
Je onda ništ Cherry,uzmi kaj imaš pa dok dobiješ upute od doktorice u Petrovoj,turni ih ovoj svojoj pod nos.Ako bude komplicirala,zbilja razmisli o promjeni.Ako sad filozofira,kak bude dok kreneš u postupak.
Cure,sretno!

----------


## LaraLana

> hejjjjjj,,naručena sam kraj 6,,pa ću ići tada ili početkom 7 mjeseca,pa ne znam kada ide na godišnji,,zvat ću u ponedjeljak bolnicu i pitati. Šta ima s tobom? Pozdrav!!!


daani13 javi nam sto ima novo????? i ja sam za ovim postupkom pocela tragati pa ako se moze tu napraviti zasto ne!!!!!!!!

----------


## snupi

petrovke pusa i sretno!

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
jel imala koja možda nuspojave od puregona, konkretno nakupljanje vode u prsnom košu..?

----------


## snupi

ne ali sam imala oteklinu koja je nakon 3 sata splasnula! Zovi Perovu i reci im kaj  ti se dogodilo, sa ljekovima nije za zezanciju pogoto sa hormonima!

----------


## Ftičica

ma na prošlim sam pikanjima imala taj problem, a sada sam dobila 4 x veću dozu  i sjetila se tek sinoć da bi moglo biti frke..  :Sad: 
počinjem s pikanjem tek oko 07/10, pa ne znam jel da zovem prije i da pitam ili da se piknem pa čekam reakciju..
koja je doduše prijašnjih pikanja bila tek sa zadrškom, odnosno pred kraj pikanja..

----------


## Tasha1981

Evo i mene samo da se prijavim kao žrtva štrajka :Mad: 
Znači ovaj mjesec sam trebala ići u prirodnjak i danas mi je 8 dan kada se trebala odraditi i prva fm. Zvala sam ih početkom tjedna da vidim jel trebam dolaziti ili se sve odgađa, rekli su mi da dođem, što sam i napravila.Dr. je tražila moje razumijevanje i solidarnost s njima s molbom da postupak prebacimo za sljedeći ciklus!

----------


## Tasha1981

Okey sve pet, solidariziram ja s njima ali neka onda kažu otvoreno kad ih pitaš dali je potebno dolaziti ili ne!
Mislim izgubila sam 2 sata na poslu da bih dobila odgodu, to su mi mogli i preko telefona reći...zanima me dali Vi ostale idete neometano na fm, aspiracije i transfere za vrijeme štrajka?

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je *Tasha*,nadam se da će se štrajk riješiti do idučeg mjeseca i da ćete moči u postupak. Sretno :Smile: 
*Ftičica*,možda da ipak nazoveš sestru Irenu i rečeš joj oko čega se brineš...čisto da ti bude lakše i da se ne pikaš sa još večim strahom.

----------


## ljubilica

Ajme strašno! Oni ne smiju odbiti pacijenta ako dođe ili ima zakazano, zato ti ni nisu rekli preko telefona.... Pa nek oni štrajkaju ali tvoj/naš problem je puno veći od njihovog. I predobro im je na poslu.. ufff baš sam ljuta. Ja imam uskoro konzultacije, baš me zanima da li će me primiti

----------


## snupi

ljubice prati situaciju sa strajkom  zovi ih ili posalji mail, ja  trebala u utorak na uzv pa su mi rekli da ne dolazim!

----------


## snupi

Tasha zao mi je kaj tak ispalo!!

----------


## žužy

*ljubi*,ma mislim da će te primiti,to je "samo" razgovor...i da obavljaju samo dogovorene postupke,odnosno postupke koje ne mogu odgoditi kao što su stimulirani ivf-i.Ne mogu otkazati punkciju ženi koja se pikala.Ali mogu odgoditi prirodnjake,fet...neznam,bilo je za očekivati tako nešto s obzirom na štrajk.Jedino mi je žao žena koje su poljubile vrata...nakon što im je tel. rečeno da dođu.
Najbolje je nazvati prije i pitati,dva put ako treba..i naglasiti -neovisno o štrajku?

----------


## Tasha1981

Meni su u utorak rekli da dođem mada sam im naglasila da idem u priridni tj. sr. Iva me prebacila sr. Ireni koja je rekla da dođem. Jučer se dosta parova skupilo, čekaonica nije bila baš prazna ali obzirom da su me prvu pozvali unutra nisam imala prilike vidjeti dal netko ide na preglede, konzultacije i sl.

----------


## nina0901

curu ne poznajem, iskreno! video sam stavila jer sam tu priču shvatila osobno i željela sam je podijeliti, da drugi mogu čuti, da se priča o tome, da cure koje imaju sl problema pa tako i ja da shvate da nisu same!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivka13

Cure, koliko se dugo u Petrovoj čeka nalaz Bhcg, gotov je za nekoliko sati ili se podiže drugi dan? Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## ljubilica

za nekoliko sati gotovo.....šalji i na mail

----------


## Ftičica

Bok svima,
imam jedno malo bedasto pitanje.. bez obzira kaj sam podigla ljekove, ja mogu reći da ću dolaziti na pitanje u bolnicu?
imam neku fobiju od trenutka kad sama sebi moram propiknuti kožu..  :Smile:

----------


## philipa

Obzirom da ova tema ima sto i nešto stranica može li mi tko dati preporuku za kojega liječnika sa Petrove?Bila sam ranije kod prof.Ivanišević,ali mislim da ona nije u postupcima MPO nego samo u patologiji trudnoće(ime njenog supruga sam zaboravila,ali navodno je u mirovini)...HELP :Sad:

----------


## Tasha1981

> Obzirom da ova tema ima sto i nešto stranica može li mi tko dati preporuku za kojega liječnika sa Petrove?Bila sam ranije kod prof.Ivanišević,ali mislim da ona nije u postupcima MPO nego samo u patologiji trudnoće(ime njenog supruga sam zaboravila,ali navodno je u mirovini)...HELP


Suprug od prof. Ivanišević je prof. Djelmis ali oni su oboje na patologiji. Ja sam kod Prof. Šprem-Baldani i meni je super. Prije sam bila kod prof. Kasuma i presretna sam što sam promijenila dr. Blago rečeno je da sam u 1 postupku izgubila vrijeme i živce...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ftičice - vjerujem da se još uspiješ dogovoriti! Nazovi sestru Irenu.

*Philipa* - ja sam kod dr. Radakovića - nekad je bio šutljiv i izvlačila sam informacije iz njega, sretnem ga na hodniku, a on me ne prepozna kao svoju pacijenticu... Aaaaaaaaaaali  - zadnji put je bio super, apsolutno je promijenjio i pojačao protokol za 2. postupak, ne zavlači me, jako je detaljan (traži pretrage koje drugi doktori ne traže), radi u Petrovoj već 20-25 godina, iskusan je, precizan, ne okoliša,... On prima pacijentice srijedom.

Dakle - ja sam zadovoljna s njime. A sad...

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam evo drugi put krenila kod dr Radakovic jer je prosli put bilo uspjesno  :Smile: . Tako da preporucam

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav curke!
Pitanjce...kak je situacija sa štrajkom u Petrovoj ovih dana? Ja sam danas 27.dan ciklusa,7.ma injekcija Decapeptyla,čekam novi ciklus.
Dal je kome od vas Decapeptyl produžil ciklus i kolko? Navodno se to dešava. Nemam nikakvih nuspojava zasad,čekam 2.dan slijedećeg ciklusa pa uvodim i menopure. I naravno moram u Petrovu na vađenje krvi ujutro taj drugi dan pa se nadam da normalno rade bar to. I opće mi nisu napisali kolko menopura si dajem pa i to moram provjeriti. I ja sam kod dr.Radakovića...šutljiv,malo preslužben ali mislim da je jako stručan i iskusan pa mu to ide u prilog. Ista stvar ko i kod nestrpljive anke...prvi pokušaj s puregonima i malim dozama nije baš urodil plodom pa smo sad na decapeptylima i menopurima...nadamo se boljim rezultatima...

----------


## ljubilica

> Suprug od prof. Ivanišević je prof. Djelmis ali oni su oboje na patologiji. Ja sam kod Prof. Šprem-Baldani i meni je super. Prije sam bila kod prof. Kasuma i presretna sam što sam promijenila dr. Blago rečeno je da sam u 1 postupku izgubila vrijeme i živce...


*Tasha* jesi li kod prof.Šprem ili Pavičić Baldani? to su različite doktorice... ili si kod obje?

----------


## snupi

Šprem je jedna a Pavičić-Baldani druga obje su plave!!

----------


## Tasha1981

> *Tasha* jesi li kod prof.Šprem ili Pavičić Baldani? to su različite doktorice... ili si kod obje?


Ma ja sam kod Šprem-*Goldštajn*...sva sam se pogubila u tim duplim prezimenima. Dr. Pavičić-Baldani mi je bila na jednoj aspiraciji i to je sve... Sorry na krivim informacijama...

----------


## Zeljka33

> Pozdrav curke!
> Pitanjce...kak je situacija sa štrajkom u Petrovoj ovih dana? Ja sam danas 27.dan ciklusa,7.ma injekcija Decapeptyla,čekam novi ciklus.
> Dal je kome od vas Decapeptyl produžil ciklus i kolko? Navodno se to dešava. Nemam nikakvih nuspojava zasad,čekam 2.dan slijedećeg ciklusa pa uvodim i menopure. I naravno moram u Petrovu na vađenje krvi ujutro taj drugi dan pa se nadam da normalno rade bar to. I opće mi nisu napisali kolko menopura si dajem pa i to moram provjeriti. I ja sam kod dr.Radakovića...šutljiv,malo preslužben ali mislim da je jako stručan i iskusan pa mu to ide u prilog. Ista stvar ko i kod nestrpljive anke...prvi pokušaj s puregonima i malim dozama nije baš urodil plodom pa smo sad na decapeptylima i menopurima...nadamo se boljim rezultatima...


Ja sam isto bila kod dr radaković i na decapeptyl + menopur i bilo je uspješno  :Smile: 
ne sijećam se da mi se bio produžio ciklus, ali meni je inače malo duži i varira oko 33 dana

da li sama daješ injekcije? ja sam išla u petrovu svaki dan u 17h na injekcije...nekako me bilo strah sama  :Sad:   iako bi mi sad u postupku za koji imam termin u 2. mjesec više odgovaralo da mogu sama

----------


## philipa

Ok,hvala vam puno..pretpostavljam da sada naručivanje i nije moguće obzirom na ovaj štrajk...Znači kod prvog pregleda oni naručuju pretrage koje žele imati sljedeći put?
Jer koliko sam skopčala svatko ima neke standardne i još neke pretrage iz svojih shema..ili moram donijeti svoje nalaze? Imat ću Papu i briseve..

----------


## bernica

> Ja sam isto bila kod dr radaković i na decapeptyl + menopur i bilo je uspješno 
> ne sijećam se da mi se bio produžio ciklus, ali meni je inače malo duži i varira oko 33 dana
> 
> da li sama daješ injekcije? ja sam išla u petrovu svaki dan u 17h na injekcije...nekako me bilo strah sama   iako bi mi sad u postupku za koji imam termin u 2. mjesec više odgovaralo da mogu sama


Nadam se i ja da bu i nama uspješno ovaj put. Nekak imam dobar osječaj....idemo u to skroz neopterećeno...bez nekog pretjeranog očekivanja...al nekak sam mirnija nego prvi put. Injekcije mi daje med sestra,tj njih dve...jedna je od frendice mama pa idem k njoj doma ak ne radim,a kad radim idem u ordianciju do moje ljekarne di i radim  :Wink: 
Tak da sam to pokrila. Nekak mi nije baš ugodno se sama pikati,da moram bi se piknula,al ovak mi je lakše i sigurnija sam da me neko pravilno piknul. Držim fige da vam i ovaj put uspije iz prve.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kameleon

Pozdrav svima!!!
*phillipa* ja sam se prvi put naručila preko maila i brzo sam dobila odgovor, prve konzultacije su bile oko 2 mjeseca od maila, s tim da sam rekla da mi je svejedno koji je doktor i da ako može bude onaj koji ima prvi slobodni termin za konzultacije-i slučajno je ispao Radaković, ili on ima najmanje pacijenata- ne znam. 
tako da probaj poslati mail pa će ti vjerovatno nešto odgovoriti, bez obzira na štrajk..
ima li netko u postupku i kako je sa štrajkom ako netko ima informaciju??

----------


## bernica

Konacno stigla m,sutra u zg na vadjenje krvi i po menopure. Pitala sam sestru prek telefona kakva je situacija sa strajkom,rekla je da cure koje se vec pikaju idu normalno u postupak,ali da se odgadjaju postupci onima koje jos nisu dobile lijekove do zavrsetka strajka. Posto se pikam vec 10 dana decapeptylom,sad uvodimo i menopure,meni nebudu odgodili. Nadam se da nebu taj strajk vise dugo trajl,tolko se ceka na postupke i svako odgadjanje je novi sok i pritisak za sve nas.

----------


## kameleon

bernica hvala na info i sretno s pikanjem!!!!!!!

----------


## Ftičica

danas prva pikica!!!  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

držimo fige da napikate puno toga dobroga!!

----------


## osijek

Ćao curke..
Evo da se ja kratko javim. Konzultacije prošle, u ponedjeljak, dr. je bio skroz smušen jer nije imao moj karton na kompiću pa sam mu morala sve objašnjavati. Nikako nije mogao pohvatati što se desilo u prvoj, a što u drugoj trudnoći... pa zašto nisam došla kod nejga kad se trudnoća zakomlicirala...itd.
Uglavnom dobila sam popis pretraga koje moramo opet napraviti. 
Znači papu, briseve, hormonski status i mm spermiogram i onda da se javim sa nalazima pa ćemo vidjeti što ćemo uopće.

Iskreno rečeno kad sam izašla van onda sam shvatila kako mi je volja splasnula. Očigledno mi sada treba vremena da se ponovno ufuram u sve to. Prvi put je bilo onako, drugi sam imala volje i želje do neba, a sad mi nekako sve mrsko krenuti...

Znam da se na kraju isplati, ali treba se pokrenuti i naoružati živcima dobarno.

Snekica  :Bye:  :Kiss:

----------


## bernica

Bili na uzv danas,8.mi dan ciklusa. Lijevi jajnik po običaju nula bodova,desni-10,10,10,9..., endometrij nemam pojima,nisam stigla videti kaj je dr napisal. Danas dr.R nije bil baš rječit(po svom starom dobrom običaju) pa neznam drugo ništa osim da u uto opet na uzv. Smanjil mi je decapeptyl na pola. I to je to zasad. Sad pikanje dalje do uto. Nikakve posebne nuspojave nemam ni od menopura ni decapeptyla...tak da još koji dan pikanja nebu problem.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bernica* - bit će sve ok!!!!!! Navijam za uspješan 2. postupak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*bernica*,sretno!Neka pikice daju rezultata  :fige:

----------


## bernica

Gotovo s pikanjem. Danas navecer stoperica. Petak punkcija. Nije basneka veselica,imamo samo4 ili 5 folikula od 17 mm na nize,ali je endic oko 13 ak sam dobro polovila. Nadam se da bude nekaj od tih folikula.

----------


## žužy

Endić je super  :Klap: ,a ne sekiraj se ako ne bude puno js,znaš kak vele..i jedna je dovoljna.Ja ti ipak  :fige:  da bude još po koja i da imate smrzlića za seku ili bracu!

----------


## Ftičica

jutro svima!
sutra aspiracija!!  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

pticica sutra mislim i na tebe i na bernicu!!

----------


## bernica

jučer bila štoperica,sad čekam sutra ujutro punkciju. Osječam nekakav pritisak s lijeve strane di mi je jajnil koji je čudno smješten i u kojem je samo jedan folikul i pojavila se neka prozirna sluz u mokraći. Nadam se da nisu folikuli prsnuli....dobivala sam decapeptyl i menopur pa su ipak valjda pod supresijom...

----------


## bubekica

*bernica* zasto mislis da je sluz u mokraci? mozda je to samo plodna sluz. kad folikul prsne, ne postoji nesto sto se iscijedi iz nas, da tako laicki kazem, tekucina iz folikula resorbira se u trbusnoj supljini.

----------


## bernica

Još bolje  :Smile:  . Najvj je plodna sluz. Idemo sutra pa kaj bude  :Wink:  .

----------


## žužy

Da,točno to kaj veli bubek,bit će da je to plodna sluz koja izađe kod mokrenja ili ju osjetiš na papiru.Mene je bilo brinulo isto da mi nisu pukli folikuli,koja hrpetina sluzi mi je išla,al sve ok. :Smile: 
*bernica,Ftičica*,sretno sutra!!

----------


## bernica

> jutro svima!
> sutra aspiracija!!


I ja sam sutra u pola 8 na aspiraciji...onda se i vidimo...

----------


## bernica

> Da,točno to kaj veli bubek,bit će da je to plodna sluz koja izađe kod mokrenja ili ju osjetiš na papiru.Mene je bilo brinulo isto da mi nisu pukli folikuli,koja hrpetina sluzi mi je išla,al sve ok.
> *bernica,Ftičica*,sretno sutra!!


Hvala na vašoj ogronmoj podršci...puno mi znači...pusa svima  :Wink:

----------


## bernica

Punkcija odradjena. Dve jajne stanice. Anestezija bila super,nist nisam osjetila,samo sam sad ko zombi. Prijavim se tu vama i idem spavat. Sutra uj zovem da vidim dal kaj bude.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Bernica koju anesteziju si primila,opću ili?

----------


## snupi

u petrovoj se dobiva koltel analgetika- intravenozno!

----------


## bernica

da....koktelčić je bio odličan,spavala do navečer ....pa se počastili pizzom navečer. Danas zvala,vele sve ok,transfer u pon. Nikakve detalje nisu hteli reći osim toga. I tak-idemo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Super *bernica*,sretno nadalje!!
Jesi se srela s *Ftičicom*,kak je kod nje?

----------


## bernica

jesam...super curka...i kod nje sve ok...detalje vam bude sama napisala...ali zasad sve ide po planu

----------


## puckica

stigla jedna nova medju vas  :Smile:  
idem na svoj prvi ivf i  trebala bih 24. doci po ljekove, zvala ih i dobila (upornost se isplati) i sestra mi je rekla da dodjem nakon sto sam joj rekla kod kojeg sam doktora.
malo se plasim svega toga pogotovo sto ne znam sto da ocekujem i k tome sad i ovaj strajk grrrr

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
na aspiraciji je bilo super  :Smile: 
dobili 4js, zvala jučer i danas i u sredu transfer.
nisu nikaj rekli osim da ih se dosta oplodilo, ali da bu sve rekli kad dođem..
ovaj koktel kaj se dobi je odličan.  :Smile:  nikaj nije bolilo, samo neki čudni pritisak..
i da, mene još uvijek cijeli abdomen boli.. imam osjećaj ko da sam napravila 25000 trbušnjaka i da imam masnice..
pogotovo kad kašljem..

----------


## Inesz

Ftičica, sretno!

Hajde, please, nakon transfera, upiši se ovdje:


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## bernica

Ovaj put imamo stopostotni ucinak. Dve js,obje se oplodile,vracena 2 zametka. Sad doma na odmor. Selim se na temu-nakon transfera  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Bernica, sretno!

Kakvu si stimulaciju imala?

----------


## bernica

Hvala. Decapeptyl od 21.dana ciklusa pa Menopur od 2.dana slijedećeg ciklusa. Bilo pae folikula,samo dve js. Ali srećom obje se oplodile i sad ih čuvam. Malo dobivam js,očito moji jajnici ne reagiraju na tu dozu stimulacije.Prvi put imali Puregone i Cetrotide pa dobili 3js,samo jednu zrelu,ovaj put 2js. Svi nalazi su mi ok,AMH oko 20. Tak da neznam u čemu je problem. Ako sad ne uspije,nadam se da budu pojačali doze.Zbog jako lošeg spermatograma ICSI nam je jedino rješenje,prirodnjak nema svrhe tak da svaki put moram prolaziti to pikanje pa bi bilo dobro da nam ostane i koji za fet. Zasad nismo bili te sreće. Ali nadam se da budu ova dva ostala...ili bar jedan pa nebumo tak skoro prolazili kroz sve to. Makar nije ništ tak strašno,najteže mi je to čekanje za postupke....

----------


## Mary123

Drage moje cure,dame,žene!Mene nema dugo.Ima svega ovdje pa vam želim puno sreće i strpljenja!Mene trenutačno zanima kakva je situacija u Petrovoj,u ponedj idem na konzultacije nakon odgođenog postupka u 7mjesecu radi klamidije.Dali netko nesto zna?

----------


## Inesz

Bernice,  želim ti da ovaj postupak bude dobitini. 

Ali ove dvije stimulacije dale su jako loše rezultate. Mlada si, zdrava žena, imaš dobru zalihu jajnih stanica.  

Mlade, zdrave žene, sa dobrom zalihom jajnih stanica u standardom stimuliranom postupku dobivaju  i više od 10 jajnih stanica. 

Kod tebe izgleda da postoji neki problem ili si naprosto dobila malo ampula menopura/puregona. 

Koliko si ampula menopura/puregona dobivala dnevno?




Sretno ~~~~

----------


## bernica

Prvi put sam dobila nekih 25 puregona i 6 cetrotida,sad sam dobila 20tak menopura i 20tak decapeptyla sveukupno. A neznam...po nalazima nema nekih problema...doduše moram ih ponoviti ak sad nebude dobitno jer budu stariji od godinu dana pa bumo vidli. Najgore je kaj doktor ništ ne govori i ne komentira stimulaciju pa ni neznam dal je dobro ili nije. Ovaj put je bilo 6 ili 7 folikula a samo 2 js. Čudim se opće da su se obje oplodile i razvile...to je već uspjeh. 100%tni učinak ako ćemo biti optimistični  :Smile:  . nadam se da bude nekaj od ovog postupka.

----------


## Inesz

Bernica,
hoćeš li se upisati ovdje:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bernice* - od srca ti želim da ti ovaj drugi postupak prođe! I u prvom postupku, a i sada u drugom imamo sličnu terapiju, a i kod istog smo doktora, tako da sam posebno vezana uz tebe!

----------


## bernica

Hvala..i ja se nadam da bude nekaj s toga, a i tebi želim isto. Sad me zvala sestra od soc.ginekologa da imam pravo na samo 1 tjedan bolovanja pa mi nije to baš jasno. Kaj nemamo pravo na bolovanje od početka pikanja? Ja sam prošli tj otišla na bolovanje jer su počele folikulometrije i išla sam svaki dr dan u zg i sad kao više nemam pravo. Ma,moram zvati doktora i videti di je zapelo...transfer je bil u pon i sad bi trebala biti doma 2 tj ili su nekaj mijenjali....

----------


## bubekica

na n98 (komplikacije vezane za mpo) je najduze bolovanje 3 tjedna, a n z31 do tjedan dana. ja uvijek dobim 2 tjedna bolovanja, a bolovanje uzimam s danom punkcije. ovisi na koju sifru ti je otvorila bolovanje, ne mozes zaredom bit na istoj sifri.

----------


## Tasha1981

Bila sam danas u Petrovoj, 9 dc i idem u prirodni postupak. Ovaj put su me primili, dr obavila folikulometriju ( L 11x9, endo 6)-valjda je ok?) i rekla da se vidimo u ponedjeljak!

----------


## puckica

Curke imam jedno pitanjce,nova sam ovdje a i idem na prvi ivf pa mi treba mala pomoc
Dobila ljekove,cekam m da krenem u svoj prvi boj
e sad zanima me koga trebam nazvati da ih obavjestim da je postupak zapoceo,sestru Ivu ili Irenu???

----------


## Lajka

bokić, cure, evo mene ovdje nova... 

sad sam ušla u neki postupak, pa što više čitam po forumima sve sam više izbezumljena...
Doktorica mi rekla da ću morati te neke inekcije za izbacivanje što više jajnih stanica kao drugu mogućnost (prva je punktiranje te jedne folikule ) koja je za 30 - 40 % uspješnija od samoga vađenja jedne folikule. ....
zapravo ne znam ni što bih napislala ni pitala, samo znam da ne znam za sebe, zbunjena sam skroz jer mi prijašnji doktor to nije rekao, a kako on sad nema vremena za pacijente, ova doktorica sve nešto drugačije ...  :Sad:  
Koliko je bilo vama uspješno, i kako ste podnijele ta pikanja?? Nešto sam malo čitala unazad, pa koliko treba ili koliko je poželjno da bude jajnih stanica tijekom pikanja? 
 :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

I ja sam u ponedjeljak u petrovoj.zvala sam sestru Ivu i rekla da moj dr.kasum radi.

----------


## puckica

Ja od sutra krecem s pikanjem,prvi puta!! 
E sad bih trebala ih nazvat da ih obavjestim da je postupak zapoceo samo ne znam jel sestru Ivu ili Irenu??

----------


## bernica

> Ja od sutra krecem s pikanjem,prvi puta!! 
> E sad bih trebala ih nazvat da ih obavjestim da je postupak zapoceo samo ne znam jel sestru Ivu ili Irenu??


sestru irenu zovi...to ti je sigurnije..i sretno!

----------


## bernica

Sve ovisi o protokolu koji si dobila,o tvojoj rezervi js...o hormonima...nema tu pravila. Ja sam bila dvaput dosad...sa različitim protokolima,sa dobrom rezervom js i nisam dobila više od tri. Cure dobivaju po desetak...tak da sve ovisi. Pikanje nije strašno...ne boli...malo u početku neugodno...poslije se navikneš. Ja sam prvi put dobila 3 js,od toga samo jedan zametak. Nije bilo uspješno. Sad smo dobili dve js i dva zametka i sad čekamo pon i betu. Samo hrabro,nije tak strasno...od svega je najgore čekanje...sam postupak i pikanje i punkcije,transfer....sve je to podnošljivo...za sva pitanja mi smo ti tu,ne ustrčavaj se pitat bilo kaj....sretno!

----------


## žužy

*puckica*,rekli su ti da javiš kada dobiš mengu/kreneš s pikanjem? Ja sam oba puta pitala dali moram javljati i rekla mi sestra da ne trebam,več da samo dođem na 1. uzv kad treba.
*Lajka*,punktiranje je vađenje folikula.Pretpostavljam da su te neke injekcije koje budeš morala primati stimulacija hormonima,zato da dobijete više folikula.A kolko ih je poželjno dobiti? Najmanje jedan  :Smile: ,idealno bi bilo nekoliko.Još da se lijepo oplode,i da imaš i zametka za kriopohranu...ali to su stvari koje ne možeš nikako znati sada,unaprijed.Ideš dan po dan,pikicu po pikicu,prođeš punkciju,čekaš razvoj i nadaš se za početak transferu!Ako bude sreće bit će i smrzlića.
Ako ti bude problem sama si davati injekc.,možeš ići u Petrovu da ti oni daju,neznam od kud si i kolko ti je to praktično.
Imaš i ovdje na forumu temu "samodavanje injekcija",pročitaj malo,ima dosta savjeta,meni su puno pomogli i klipići na you tube-u.
Ako ti nešto ne bude jasno,pitaj ovdje,pomoći će tko zna,znam da nije lako na početku  :Love: 
*Tasha1981,Mary*,kak je prošlo danas?
*bernica,Ftičica*,kak se osječate?  :fige:

----------


## bernica

> *puckica*,rekli su ti da javiš kada dobiš mengu/kreneš s pikanjem? Ja sam oba puta pitala dali moram javljati i rekla mi sestra da ne trebam,več da samo dođem na 1. uzv kad treba.
> *Lajka*,punktiranje je vađenje folikula.Pretpostavljam da su te neke injekcije koje budeš morala primati stimulacija hormonima,zato da dobijete više folikula.A kolko ih je poželjno dobiti? Najmanje jedan ,idealno bi bilo nekoliko.Još da se lijepo oplode,i da imaš i zametka za kriopohranu...ali to su stvari koje ne možeš nikako znati sada,unaprijed.Ideš dan po dan,pikicu po pikicu,prođeš punkciju,čekaš razvoj i nadaš se za početak transferu!Ako bude sreće bit će i smrzlića.
> Ako ti bude problem sama si davati injekc.,možeš ići u Petrovu da ti oni daju,neznam od kud si i kolko ti je to praktično.
> Imaš i ovdje na forumu temu "samodavanje injekcija",pročitaj malo,ima dosta savjeta,meni su puno pomogli i klipići na you tube-u.
> Ako ti nešto ne bude jasno,pitaj ovdje,pomoći će tko zna,znam da nije lako na početku 
> *Tasha1981,Mary*,kak je prošlo danas?
> *bernica,Ftičica*,kak se osječate?


Pa do danas ništ posebno...malo počelo neko stezanje ko pms...ali pomalo...u principu nemam nekih posebnih simptoma. Jedino kaj nemrem spavati po noći a dan bi cijeli prespavala,jučer me neka nervoza prala...danas je već bolje...i stalna glad....junk food...jela bi hamburgere,čips ...čevape...i sve te supermasne stvari...ali to mi je u svakom pms-u tak....čekam petak pa bumo neki testić pišnuli...taman bude 12.ti dan poslije transf...kak si ti? u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## žužy

Da,zeznuti su ti simptomi...sve kaj si pobrojala mogu biti i pms i naznaka rane trudnoče,ja ti  :fige:  da je ovo drugo i dan razveseliš u petak!
A ja sam u fazi čekanja prvih konzult. na VV,odlučili čuti drugo mišljenje. Pa šta bude,bit će  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

*Žužy* jučer obavila i danas bila opet u zg...išla izvaditi hormone štitnjače u polikliniku i sada čekam nalaz...ako bude nalaz dobar onda u ponedjeljak ponovno za zagreb po lijekove i slijedeći mjesec u postupak....

----------


## puckica

Žužy rekli su mi da ih nazovem i jesam. Sestra Irena mi je rekla da zovem opet u cetvrtak,jos se ne zna koji je doktor dezuran. 
Bernica drzim fige za plusic!

----------


## bernica

hvala!!!  Mrzim ovo čekanje...radje bi da me pikaju 100put više i punktiraju i bilo kaj samo da nemoram tolko čekati.! 10ti dan nakon transfera....nema nikakvih simptoma...ni pms ni bilo kaj drugo...pokušavam se ne previše zamarati i prek dana i uspijevam...ali kad treba spavati...mozak sam počne raditi...i spavam po par sati..s prekidima...U petak..12ti dan...test bi trebal već nekaj pokazat?,ne? Pa bumo vidli...ak bu minus...vikend je moooj  :Wink:  .. a ak bu plus...eeeee...to neću ni zamisliti...zapravo nemrem ni zamisliti...još nikad nisam imala plus...a ništ...natrag na čekanje.....svima pozdrav i veliko hvala na podršci...

----------


## puckica

Zanimljivo kako mi sve znamo kako cemo se ponasat ako vidimo minusic ili nulu....
A kad je plus u pitanju( posto nas vecina nikad nije vidjela) nemamo pojma! 
Izgleda kao da si ni ne mozemo si priustit taj luksuz...
Bernica ma bit ce plus!
Ja u petak idem na prvi uzv poslije pikanja,bas me zanima kako mi jaja reagiraju na sve te silne hormone!

----------


## bernica

Morala raditi test danas...živci me pojeli...sve u svemu opet nula. Danas je 11ti dan nakon trans...tak da bi bil plus da ima nečeg. Ponivit cu još sutra ali se polako opraštam i s ovim postupkom...s jedne strane mi je čak i lakše...gotovo je ...mogu opet normalno živjeti,družiti se....znam da me sve ovo čeka po ko zna još koji put i nema šanse da odustanem...nije strašno...samo treba jaaaaako dugo čekati za novi postupak i to me ubija najviše. Razmišljala sam o promjeni klinike...ali neznam dal to ima smisla...niko mi ne garantira nista bolje u dr bolnicama. Moram si malo još glavu razbistriti...sve je još vruće. U pon idem vaditi betu pa ću polako planirati kaj i kak dalje.

----------


## Ftičica

jutro!
ja imam sve simptome ko da bum dobila.. jučer me je trbuh ubijal.. nisam baš pozitivna..
planiram piškit u subotu, al me je strah da ne bum ni dočekala subotu..
nisam tip koji vjeruje da ak se ima simptome za mengu da si trudan.. to mi nekak nema smisla..
mislim si ak imam mengu već tak dugo i ak si poznam tijelo kad je par dana pred, pa kak bi onda bila trudna??
uglavnom, bumo vidli.. beta u utorak.. valjda!
i ja isto ne mrem spati i imam snove za horor film  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*bernice*,neka je test pogriješio i sutra te iznenade dvije crtice!
*Ftičice*,tebi želim isto,neka nas (a prvo sebe) razveseliš lijepim vijestima!
*puckice*,sretno sutra na uzv!
Psiha je zeznuta stvar..ponekad mislim da ima život sam za sebe,neovisno o tijelu.. :Cekam:

----------


## Tasha1981

*Tasha1981,Mary*,kak je prošlo danas?

Nisam se htjela ranije javljati da ne scopram ali to su bit će učinile neke druge okolnosti...bila sam danas na aspiraciji i bila je negativna...mislim da je bio prazan folikul...iako sam tek na početku u usporedbi s nekim s foruma ali već me peru paranoje da cu kada (ako ikada ) rodim biti u 50-tima  :scared: !
Neznam više ni sama...sad smo isplanirale ponovno prirodni u siječnju 2014. a ciklus nakon toga (veljača 2014) u stimuliranom pa mi nova godina donese i neke pomake jer mi se sad čini da sam na mrtvoj točki!!

----------


## Tasha1981

bernica, ftičica držim fige...
puckice nadam se da su ti jajceka dobro izreagirala i da imas hrpu folikula...

žuži nadam se da ćeš ti sa promjenom klinike doć do nekog rezultata...ma znam da će biti...

----------


## bernica

Nisam danas radila test...zaboravila ga jučer kupiti...sve u svemu nakon jučerašnjeg minusa počelo malo smeđarenje danas...tak da mislim da mogu polako pozdraviti i ovaj postupak i krenuti u nove planove. Betu budem reda radi izvadila u pon...ali imam osječaj da bude teklo u potocima do onda. Malo se isplakala...sad je već bolje...tak je trebalo biti...sve u svemu...nema  :Predaja:  ....idemo dalje

----------


## nana_banana

Pozdrav svima. Imam jedno pitanje....
Uskoro idemo na konzultacije kod dr. Pavičić Baldani, međutim MM će možda baš tada morati na poslovni put. Mogu li ja doći sama na konzulatcije ili je baš obavezno da dođemo oboje??
Hvala.

----------


## žužy

*nana_banana*,nije obavezno da idete oboje,što više kolko sam upučena,ionako ideš sama kod doktor(a)ice na razgovor..osim ako baš ne inzistirate da idete zajedno.

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima!
danas 11 dan nakon transfera i piškila ujutro jedan veliki minus..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## puckica

Fticica,bernica drzite se cure!!! 
Ja sutra opet na uzv,ovaj od jucer kaze 8 folikula od 11 mm svi,endo 7. Valjd je to dobro?!

----------


## puckica

I imam osjecaj da ce mi trbuh prsnit,bas osjecam ta svoja jaja hihihi...
Jel to normalno?

----------


## snupi

draga puckica da ne nisu prenatrpali sa hormonima?

----------


## žužy

puckica,koji ti ti je dc?Zvuči da si dobro zreagirala na stimulaciju,a pritisak,napuhnutost je posljedica rada jajnika.
Ftičica,žao mi je zbog minusa i isto ko i bernici  :fige:  da vas beta iznenadi!

----------


## ljubilica

> Pozdrav svima. Imam jedno pitanje....
> Uskoro idemo na konzultacije kod dr. Pavičić Baldani, međutim MM će možda baš tada morati na poslovni put. Mogu li ja doći sama na konzulatcije ili je baš obavezno da dođemo oboje??
> Hvala.


ja idem u pravilu sama sa svim nalazima.... onak kak ti je i žužy napisala..Pavičić-Baldani je i moja dr  :Smile:

----------


## puckica

danas mi je 7 dc.... 
smanjili su mi terapiju za ova zadnja dva dana
sutra idem opet
snupi neam pojma jel su me natrpali il ne al ja se sigurno osjecam natrpano  :Laughing:  
ovo mi je prvi postupak tak da nisam ni znala kako trebam reagirat ni da li cu reagirat
jel to tu mač za 7 dc??

----------


## bernica

I opet ništa...brojimo drugi neuspjeli ICSI...krvarim ko velika...valjda je to normalno nakon stimulacije. 20.11. sam odma dogovorila pregled kod Radakovića i plan za dalje. Sad natrag na posao sutra...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bernica* - jako mi je žao! 

Jeste imali 2 blastice ili tro-dnevne? Kaj je rekao dr. R.? Hoće drugi put pojačati terapiju?

----------


## bernica

Nije opće komentiral ništ tijekom postupka. Folikula je bilo više,ali neznam kak opet samo 2 jajne stanice. AMH mi je oko 20,hormoni ok...očito budemo morali dati jaču dozu...Idem 20.11. tam pa ga budem malo preispitala...a morala budem i ponoviti sad sve nalaze jer mi budu stariji pa budemo vidjeli kakvo ja sad stanje. Ovaj put smo i TSH spustili ispod 2,skinula i par kila...sve bilo kak treba..i opet ništa. Nema tu pravila. Nadam se trećoj sreći.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Očajno!!!!!!! 

Jesi razmišljala potražiti drugo mišljenje? Recimo u VV ili drugdje?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Žužy se prebacila na VV - i to je i moj plan ako kojim slučajom i postupak br. 2 bude bez uspjeha. 
Nije da sam nezadovoljna u Petrovoj ili s doktorom - ali možda u drugim klinikama koriste druge doze lijekova,... možda biolozi bolje rade,... a pokušati ništa ne košta.

----------


## sanjalica82

bok cure..imam pitanje..27.11 idem u zg po lijekove (ovo je 3 put).. ako se ne okonca ovaj strajk dali idu postupci normalno? jucer su mi odbili dati misljenje endokrinologa nego moram ic po hitnom postupku jer su dr u strajku a meni se blizi susret sa dr R..papa i brisevi napravljeni novi..koje jos nalaze moram ponovit prije postupka? prosli put me je sestra Irena trazila markere..

----------


## bernica

Pa razmišljala sam i ja o promjeni bolnice,ali nekak sam sad tu ko doma...znam sve...a neznam...budem vidla nakon 20.11. kaj budu rekli...ako bude dr.R i dalje tak šutil i bez volje za mene....idem ja dalje. Ako ništ drugo,tražit ću drugog doktora. A doze mi valjda sad bude povečal...bila u na transferu s curom koja je uzimala duple doze lijeka nego ja...to joj je treći put bio...i bingo...beta 16ti dan pt preko tisuću...

----------


## Mary123

Bernica zao mi je...sada samo hrabro dalje i kreni dalje..nemoj cekat na mjestu.trazi neko misljenje,neki razlog i odgovor sta dalje.samo hrabro..nisam bas u nekom toku pa vibram svima..
imam pitanje cure ako koja cita i zna sta...treba bi neki smjestaj a da je blizu petrove?hitno mi je..hvala

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Nisam danas radila test...zaboravila ga jučer kupiti...sve u svemu nakon jučerašnjeg minusa počelo malo smeđarenje danas...tak da mislim da mogu polako pozdraviti i ovaj postupak i krenuti u nove planove. Betu budem reda radi izvadila u pon...ali imam osječaj da bude teklo u potocima do onda. Malo se isplakala...sad je već bolje...tak je trebalo biti...sve u svemu...nema  ....idemo dalje


Bernica  :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bernica* - ne znam za kaj štede na lijekovima?!?!?! I tebi i meni su u prvom postupku dali Puregon i to neku jadnu terapiju. Drugim postupkom onda uvode i kod tebe i kod mene dugi protokol i nešto jače lijekove. A treći postupak će onda biti kako treba?!?!?!?? Zar ne mogu odmah dati pravu dozu i gotovo?!?!?

Mene je dr. R. kod zadnjih konzultacija oduševio - bio je super, super. Kad budem išla po lijekove, pokušat ću se izboriti za ultra jaku terapiju. 

*Sanjalica* - ne znam na pamet sve što treba - piše ti na onom papiru - mislim da markeri ne smiju biti stariji od 2 godine, a papa i brisevi godinu dana.

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima!
vadila betu u utorak i bila je 211,80.
u ponedjeljak ponavljam..
 :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> bok svima!
> vadila betu u utorak i bila je 211,80.
> u ponedjeljak ponavljam..


odlično,čestitam!

----------


## žužy

*Ftičiceee*, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jesi vidla,čestitam!Tolko o neg. testovima  :ban: 
*bernice*,grlim draga...i sretno s novim dogovorima!
*sanjalica82* ,najbolje bi bilo da nazoveš ili pošalješ mail sestri Ivi,tak budeš najsigurnija,kaj se tiče dokumentacije a i samog dolaska po ljekove zbog štrajka.Daleko je to,ali zlu ne trebalo...
*puckica*,kak je?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ftičica*- čestitke na pozitivnoj beti!!!!

----------


## snupi

Fticice bravo!!

----------


## tonkica

Fticice cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## sanjalica82

cure moje u komi sam..danas sam dobila nalaze briseva i otkrili su mi ureaplasmu..a 27.11.sam trebala ici po lijekove..sto da radim???

----------


## kameleon

sanjalica ja sam tu beštiju riješila nakon jedne terapije, onda ponovno brisevi i bilo sve ok..i stigla do postupka...
e sad, do 27. je još malo vremena, pošalji mail, reci šta je, i pitaj neka te ubaci za neki skoriji termin ako može...koliko se sjećam oko tjedan dana je bila neka terapija onda sam tjedan dana morala čekati do briseva jer se kao tijelo mora očistiti od tih lijekova i još tjedan dana novi nalaz...znači ako si počela s nekom terapijom, za mjesec dana bi mogla imati dobar nalaz...pitaj u mailu ako možeš doći čim dobiješ dobar nalaz!?
sretno svim curama u postupcima!!!!
ftičica  :Very Happy:  čestitam na beti!!!!!!!

----------


## žužy

*sanjalice*,potpis na kameleon. Najbitnije je da se što prije javiš liječniku i da što prije započneš s terapijom!Ne možeš iz kože van...u biti se do samog postupka vjerojatno i budeš rješila ureapl.,ali ne budeš do podizanja lijekova.Stoga bi mogla u postupak..pošalji mail tam koji dan prije 27. i pitaj da ti odgode ako je moguče za koji dan,ovisno kak se budu stvari razvijale s terapijom i pauzom prije ponovnih briseva.Sretno!

----------


## puckica

fticice cestitke na beti i nek se nastavi duplat lijepo! :Klap: 
sanjalice imala ju i ja,morala pit zajedno sa mm doksiciklin kapsule tjedan dana pa jedan tjedan odmora pa ponovit nalaz. Kod mene se nalaz briseva ceka 7 dana pa se sve to oduzilo na cijeli mjesec. Posalji im mail pa probaj nesto iskombinirat.
Ja bila jucer na punkciji,skroz me komiralo al je bolilo za poludit. Cak su me stiskali ludjacki po cijelom trbuhu jer su mi jajnici ispod maternice osli jer nemam jajovoda.
Dobila sam 6 jajnih stanica od kojih se 5 oplodilo. Sutra cu znat kad je transfer. Uz to jos sve imala hiper... Za prvi put odlicno,ja sretna! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Inesz

puckica,
sretno!  :Smile: 

hajde, molim te, upiši podatke o postupku za našu forumsku statistiku, evo linka na temu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## snupi

bravo puckice  navijamo dalje!! :Smile:  Koji ti dr vodi postupak?

----------


## puckica

Inez budem pisala cim zavrsim posto mi je ovo prvi ivf, jos uvijek nemam sve podatke.
snupi dr. Vrcic je moj dr i za sad imam samo rijeci hvale.
Danas zvala, sutra je transfer. Nist mi dalje nisu rekli. Sutra budem sve saznala.
Jos uvijek me boli od punkcije, hoce li i transfer boljeti??  :Unsure:

----------


## Inesz

puckica,
sretno!

 :Smile: 
transfer je bajčešće posve bezbolan zahvat. istina, postoje neka stanja kod kojih je otežan transfer-npr. prethodni operacijski zahvati na cerviksu u sl.

----------


## kameleon

puckica sretno!!!

----------


## snupi

Drage moje  suborke iz Petrove za sto vise velikih beta i trudnoca,pusa!

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima!
beta danas prek 900..  :Smile: 
vjerujem da je to skroz ok!
sretno svima!

----------


## snupi

bravo fticice za prekrasnu betu i vise nego ok! Navijamo za srceko!

----------


## žužy

*Ftičice*,ako je u utorak 5.11. bila 211,baš se i nije dobro poduplala do danas.Jesi li se čula s doktorom?
Ja ti držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok!

----------


## snupi

fticice ja sam krivo gledala ja sam mislila da si ti svoju betu kasnije vadila pa sam zato mislila da je ok poduplana!

----------


## puckica

Fticice fige su tu  :fige:  !!
Ja od jucer ponosno nosim dvije osmostanicne tockice u svojoj busici! 
Nastupa uzivancija!  :Coffee:

----------


## snupi

puckice drzim i tebi fige, ja sam imala 3 - osmostanicne, jedna je smrznuta, dvije u meni i jedna  danas ima 22 tj.

----------


## puckica

Meni su dvije osmostanicne smrzli a dvije vratili. Rece mi biolog da su odlicne kvalitete sve 4. 
A ja osmijeh ko Carigradska macka  :Grin: 
Uglavnom ja se vec osjecam trudnom!  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Sretno *puckice*!

----------


## Ftičica

sutra idem na prvu kontrolu i uopće neću razmišljati negativno..
vele da je beta individualna i s obzirom mi je prvi put da je hormon prisutan, ne znam kako treba biti da je u redu, ali za mene je sada to u redu..
dok mi neko ne veli drugačije..

----------


## kameleon

ftičica  :fige: i želim sve najbolje, puno je beta bilo niskih ili nedobro poduplanih pa je nakraju sve bilo ok!! sretno na pregledu i da nam javiš sretne vijesti!!!
puckica sretno i tebi i da se barem jedna mrvica dobro ugnjezdi!! :fige: 
i pitanje: zar zamrzavaju i osmostanične embrije? ne čekaju da dođu do blastocisti?? baš me zanima ovaj podatak...i javite se vi koje imate eskimiće da li znate koliko stanične su ih zamrzavali?!

----------


## snupi

moj osmostanican  je smrznut!

----------


## lberc

ftičice,držim fige da je danas na ultrazvuku bude sve u redu

----------


## žužy

*Ftičice*,sretno danas!
Neznam kolko stanični je bio moj smrzlić,ali bio je trodnevni.Nije pravilo da idu samo blastice u krio pohranu.

----------


## Mary123

Pozzzz curke....evo ja danas počinjem sa pikanjem...ako ima još koja cura da je ovaj mjesec u postupku neka se javi...
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima....za bezbolne punkcije,za transfere i velike bete.....

----------


## snupi

i tebi Mary da ti je to zadnje pikanje!

----------


## Mary123

> i tebi Mary da ti je to zadnje pikanje!


Daj Bože!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

žužy, snupi hvala na odgovorima, mislim da je to zapravo jako dobro da zamrzavaju 3 dnevne i/ ili osmostanične embrije..  :Very Happy:  žužy hoćeš brzo po eskimića??
mary sretno s pikanjem, koju si terapiju dobila??!! ja još čekam jedan nalaz pa bi trebala krenuti u postupak...nikad nisam imala toliku pauzu između postupaka i već sam jako nestrpljiva!!

----------


## Mary123

*Kameleon* za sada dobila po tri gonala na 2 i 3 dc...dalje po dva i u ponedj. uzv pa će dodati centrotide....
I meni se  je ovaj postupak otegnuo....koma...

----------


## Inesz

Ftičica,
kako je bilo jučerna UZ?

----------


## MAMI 2

Ftičica se ne javlja??
Nadam se da je sve ok!

----------


## kameleon

mary mene su odgodili jer bi mi aspiracija pala između božića i nove godine, kažu ne rade tako da ću u prvom mjesecu nažalost.. :štrika: 
tebi sretno, da bude dosta js i embrija!!!!!!!
ftičica???

----------


## MAMI 2

Kameleon i ja sam u prvom mjesecu, 18.12. idem po lijekove.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Mami - i ja 18.12 idem po lijekove - a u siječnju u postupak.

Dakle - prilika da se upoznamo u čekaonici  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Anka može, u koliko sati si ti ?

----------


## Dulcinea

> i pitanje: zar zamrzavaju i osmostanične embrije? ne čekaju da dođu do blastocisti?? baš me zanima ovaj podatak...i javite se vi koje imate eskimiće da li znate koliko stanične su ih zamrzavali?!


Mi imamo 3 osmostanična i jednog šestostaničnog eskimića. Pitala sam kako to da se ne čeka do blastica i je li veća šansa za trodnevni ili blasticu da se uspješno odmrzne pa sam dobila odgovor od embriologa da se ne brinem oko toga. To me ušutkalo. Znam da nekog drugog ne bi.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jel netko zna koliko može biti star spermiogram.?

----------


## snupi

ako se ne varam  6 mjeseci i radis ga kod njih jer imaju neke parametre  koje druge bolnice nemaju!

----------


## puckica

Ja sam imala star spermiogram nekih 5 mj al sam pred postupak za svaki slucaj naterala mm da ode vadit novi!

----------


## ljubilica

*Mami* mislim da to nije važno za preuzimanje lijekova jer ako ideš u postupak, imat će svjež uzorak i prema njemu će raditi ivf ili ivf/icsi. Osim ako te nisu tražili

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Mami* - moram pogledati doma mi je ona potvrda za termin - kad je tebi?

----------


## Mary123

Mami,anka,ljubilica sretno u sijecnju...
ja bila na uzv-u danas...na des

----------


## Mary123

Utekao mi post..na desnom imamo nekoliko folikula velicine od 10-12,a na lijevom nekoliko od 7-9.endom.je 6/1.danas dva gonala plus centrotide..sutra isto pa srijeda uzv.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ma spermiogram je godinu dana, ponovit će on njega, a opet ako provjeravaju prije postupka nema smisla.

Ja sam u 10 h.

----------


## gljiva

Pozdrav svima,
dugo me nije bilo na forumu jer se naš san ostvario 2012 godine kada smo dobili predivnu djevojčicu iz prvog pokušaja IVF-a kod dr.Pavičić,
sada smo se odlučili za drugu bebu i pošto imamo još 2 zamrznute jajne stanice u Petrovoj zanima me koja je procedura i koliko 
se čeka na postupak...hvala svima unaprijed na odgovorima i želim svima puno sreće i šaljem svima pozitivne vibre :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Djevojke,imam jedno pitanje,ako znate.
Koliko znam u petrovoj se u 12.mjesecu rade postupci s parovima koji imaju hepatitis.
Budući od ove godine,navodno,to radi i vuk vrhovec,zanima me kak usklađuju one "normalne" postupke?
Ja bih trebala u fet,nešto se priča da na vv nece raditi s ostalima,ali su meni rekli da normalno dođem,pa me zanima kakva je praksa u petrovoj.rade linto paralelno ili kako,da znam kaj očekivati.
Thanx

----------


## frka

riba, mislim da je rečeno da Petrova postupke za hepC pozitivne odrađuje ljeti - u 8. mjesecu.

----------


## riba76

Thanx frka.
Ne znaš kak je to usklađeno?

----------


## Kadauna

mislim da su cure na VV dosta već pisale o tome, da u prosincu ipak nema drugih postupaka osim onih s pacijentima koji imaju hepatitis. 

Vjerojatno će ti prebaciti FET na siiječanj, a zašto ne nazoveš gore?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Koliko ja znam u Petrovoj se Hepatitis C-pacijenti primaju u 8. mjesecu - kako frka veli. 

Mami - moj termin je u 9:00 h. Valjda ćemo se uspjeti vidjeti - vjerujem da ću morati čekati neko vrijeme - da neću baš u 9 doći na red.

----------


## kameleon

mary123  :Klap:  za folikule i  :fige:  za js!!
mami, nestrpliva anka, kada dobijem M u prvom mjesecu- oko 14.1, moram doći vaditi krv i folikulometrije oko 21.1. po mom proračunu...nadam se da ćemo se sresti koji put..
gljiva ...najbolje ti je poslati mail da te naruči za konzultacije sa tvojom dr., sretno!!!ja sam čekala prve konzultacije oko mjesec dana..tako da se javi čim prije..ja postupak čekam 6 mjeseci, iako ćeš ti možda doći na red prije jer već imaš js gore..  :fige: 
dulcinea mislila sam ako prežive odmrzavanje, imaju jednako šanse kao kad se vraćaju osmostanični friški iz kojih je ostvareno puno trudnoća...možda sam u krivu  :Embarassed: ,ne znam,ako netko ima info nek me prosvjetli...zanima me jer u nekim klinikama zamrzavaju samo blastice...

----------


## riba76

> mislim da su cure na VV dosta već pisale o tome, da u prosincu ipak nema drugih postupaka osim onih s pacijentima koji imaju hepatitis. 
> 
> Vjerojatno će ti prebaciti FET na siiječanj, a zašto ne nazoveš gore?


bila jutros, izgleda da nemaju postupke za hep + u prosincu tako da je dalje sve normalno.
thanx

----------


## Mary123

Pozz...ja obavila uzv...stanje je isto...ima folikula od 10-14....danas i sutra ista terapija pa u petak uzv...
*Bernice* sorry šta se nisam javila al sam letila da stignem na vlak....Šta su ti rekli?Kada nastavljaš?

----------


## bernica

Mary123 nema frke...drago mi je da smo se upoznale i sretno...Kod nas je situacija slijedeća...u 3.mjesecu idemo na kratki protokol sa velikom dozom lijekova...nije rekel kojih..ali rekel je da idemo ovaj put agresivno...dal mi je spisak od miljun stvari za izvadit...pol one tablice kaj imaju tam...tak da se dr tj primam posla...idem po uputnice i krećem sa vađenjem nalaza. Moram i dalje piti euthyrox i TSH spuštat što više...(sad mi je 1.9). I to je u principu to. E sad...oni stari nalazi...do postupka će mi biti stariji od godinu dana. Nije rekel ništ ponavljat...doduše papu i cb budem ionak za sebe radila...a ostalo me nije tražil. Markeri još uvijek vrijede 3 godine?

----------


## gljiva

kameleon hvala na odgovoru ...jel imas mozda mail da mi posalješ na koji da se naručim

----------


## kameleon

:Wink:  a mail je:
predbiljezbe.cef.gin@kbc-zagreb.hr

----------


## ljubilica

da, u Petrovoj su hepatitis pozitivni u kolovozu

----------


## BHany

NOVA TEMA

----------

